# Dragging day is *now* dragging like a drag queen dragging a fag



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2009)

Part 4 of the most boring thread on Urban75 begins.....

Contributed to by the most bored members of the forum. 
Follow on from this thread - http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=270541







Unless reading back through these threads makes us realise how we are wasting our lives and we finally throw off the shackles of corporate oppression and run free? 

Nah....


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2009)

the old one is still dragging mate !


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> the old one is still dragging mate !



It is a dead thread dragging. 

I for one am gonna miss the old girl though


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2009)

15 minutes then the pub beckons !!!

I know, on a school night...


----------



## middle C (Feb 24, 2009)

Today's going fast for me.  Meetings, writing project proposal, walking up to the market for lunch etc.
30 mins to go!  And I'm off to join a new gym


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2009)

middle C said:


> And I'm off to join a new gym



You will never go 
They will never let you cancel


----------



## baldrick (Feb 24, 2009)

10 minutes to go!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2009)

middle C said:


> Today's going fast for me.  Meetings, writing project proposal, walking up to the market for lunch etc.
> 30 mins to go!  And I'm off to join a new gym



that sounds a bit busy, we like life at a slower pace


----------



## xes (Feb 24, 2009)

I can squeeze 2 fag breaks into 10 minutes


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2009)

Close now, nearly time to leg it out of here


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2009)

i'm legging it out of here right now!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2009)

Right... 

Listening to Lonnie Donegan singing the Grand Coulee Dam but it is not enough to keep me here any longer. 
Off to get on the iron horse back to the lands of ESS-DUBYAH-NEIN and pancakes. 
Just a better world.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 24, 2009)

Um, we actually don't need to start new threads any more. We only did these 'part 1 2 3 4' bollocks because the server was too small. So start a new thread if you like, but there's no need for it.


----------



## zenie (Feb 24, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Um, we actually don't need to start new threads any more. We only did these 'part 1 2 3 4' bollocks because the server was too small. So start a new thread if you like, but there's no need for it.


 

I like this one cos it makes me think of Badgers in drag


----------



## Numbers (Feb 24, 2009)

zenie said:


> I like this one cos it makes me think of Badgers in drag


Drag sucks.. eu natural everytime?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 24, 2009)

ARGH! that's horrible!

In jammies, eating cheese on Ryvita


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Um, we actually don't need to start new threads any more. We only did these 'part 1 2 3 4' bollocks because the server was too small. So start a new thread if you like, but there's no need for it.



badgers !!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 24, 2009)

That's so wrong Numbers


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2009)

Numbers said:


> Drag sucks.. eu natural everytime?



i feel strangely aroused


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 24, 2009)

You're all wrong now marty


----------



## baldrick (Feb 24, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Um, we actually don't need to start new threads any more. We only did these 'part 1 2 3 4' bollocks because the server was too small. So start a new thread if you like, but there's no need for it.


we have been misled 

badgers - you've let us all down


----------



## kittyP (Feb 24, 2009)

NUMBERS!!! I have to get in to bed with the boy tonight as well


----------



## kittyP (Feb 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i feel strangely aroused



Oi you lookin at my man!!

I know your game sunshine!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Oi you lookin at my man!!
> 
> I know your game sunshine!



he shouldn't look at the camera like that - the tart


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 24, 2009)

If I could bear to look at it I'd use it for his birthday card


----------



## kittyP (Feb 24, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> If I could bear to look at it I'd use it for his birthday card



ARG!!!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2009)

kittyP said:


> ARG!!!



and anyway, it was his furry loveliness that attracted you


----------



## kittyP (Feb 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> and anyway, it was his furry loveliness that attracted you



I am not sure whether to  or  at that?

He was a clean shaven skin head when I met him but he is a VERY furry badger at the moment!  (that's more of an OMG than and eek)


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

I feel like a fraud now. 
Although also feel a bit aroused by the picture above

Also feel a bit hungover for the second school night running 
Coffee is helping somewhat but not really enough to get me out of the dressing gown


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

Mornin. MUST post a lot to get to page 2 and lose disturbing badger pic. In this spirit i am currently posting from loo


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Mornin. MUST post a lot to get to page 2 and lose disturbing badger pic. In this spirit i am currently posting from loo



fine work


----------



## baldrick (Feb 25, 2009)

off to an all day meeting shortly   wish me luck....

have the foo fighters on very loud to try and motivate myself out of the door.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

I feel jaded today again and must...must........must have a good dinner and early night tonight in preparation for the weekend. Have been first in and last out the office all week so feel a sneaky early exit today to address the balance. 

Thread 4 seems to be settling fairly well despite fruity images of Badgers and Crispys attempt to make the whole exercise seem futile. What Crispy fails to realise is that on this thread we crave futility and pointless exercises and that is why we will overcome this forum oppression friends!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm eating porridge. That do you?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

I've finished my porridge.

Page 2!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

Read Alex B Star Wars thread and half of one about cheap mobiles.

Come on! </paxman>


----------



## g force (Feb 25, 2009)

Woo! All my dull conference calls cancelled  Now time to get down to serious work....


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

It is fun talking about potential business outcomes with colleagues.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

g force said:


> Woo! All my dull conference calls cancelled  Now time to get down to serious work....



....in this thread


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Page 2!



this should help


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> this should help



Hope so


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

Page 2 and so far no kinky woodland creatures


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Page 2 and so far no kinky woodland creatures



until i meet you IRL, that image will be how i see you


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

I am less pert


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

If I make 110 posts today I will be on 7k. Do you think I can do it? Someone do some maths and I'll start on an hourly schedule.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

In other news I have just started to fancy my boss


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> If I make 110 posts today I will be on 7k. Do you think I can do it? Someone do some maths and I'll start on an hourly schedule.



you are only 9 posts away from 7k, i predict it won't be a problem hitting that mark


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> In other news I have just started to fancy my boss









that's very nice, now make me a fucking coffee


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> you are only 9 posts away from 7k, i predict it won't be a problem hitting that mark



Oh man alive I am a moran


----------



## prunus (Feb 25, 2009)

Morning dragsters, and what a lovely morning it is.  Isn't it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> Morning dragsters, and what a lovely morning it is.  Isn't it?



You = too chirpy. *pointstodoor*


----------



## prunus (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You = too chirpy. *pointstodoor*



Me = sarcastic, so there   *pointstocoffeemachine*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> Me = sarcastic, so there   *pointstocoffeemachine*



 soz, I'm only halfway through my 2nd cup


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

I am currently writing a children's story using the medium of SMS 
Can I be fixed?


----------



## mack (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh man alive I am a moran


----------



## prunus (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> soz, I'm only halfway through my 2nd cup



'sok, it's early, all things are forgiven before 11am.


----------



## Homeless Mal (Feb 25, 2009)

My day is going great as the sun sets on another quality blazing summer's day.  Sweet sweet sweet it is


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

Anyone got access to a fax machine? 
I am not 100% sure that mine is working and need to have a test page sent. 
With hilarious consequences.


----------



## prunus (Feb 25, 2009)

Homeless Mal said:


> My day is going great as the sun sets on another quality blazing summer's day.  Sweet sweet sweet it is



Oi!  We'll have none of your sun-baked antipodean cheeriness here, gerrorfoutofit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Anyone got access to a fax machine?
> I am not 100% sure that mine is working and need to have a test page sent.
> With hilarious consequences.



Ill fax with you


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ill fax with you



PM sent 

scared now


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

Footlose just came on the radio
I am officially going for a smoke


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

Droplets of yes and no
In an ocean of may-ay-ay-bee


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2009)

Mornin' all!

This is alightly uncharted teritory for me as I usually work at home on a Wednesday so I am hoping that the Wednesday Good Fairy will come and spread some magic in the office........ still waiting.........still waiting......


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

Skip update now!!!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2009)

foxy boss update now!!!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

Too early for a Wagon Wheel?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

How is newbie? Is he used to Wednesdays without you watching him constantly and counting his snacks?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

Updates people


----------



## prunus (Feb 25, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mornin' all!
> 
> This is alightly uncharted teritory for me as I usually work at home on a Wednesday so I am hoping that the Wednesday Good Fairy will come and spread some magic in the office........ still waiting.........still waiting......



Erm... not sure how to tell you this... er... you *might* be in for a little disappointment there...


----------



## prunus (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Too early for a Wagon Wheel?



Never!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> foxy boss update now!!!



Has Qoths got a foxy boss? I've got a foxy boss and welcome to opportunity to talk about him. Just say the word.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2009)

The skip is starting to overflow   There are some quite nice plastic red filing trays in there which look perfectly usable and better than some of the ones in our office so not sure who threw them away 

I did feel sorry for the chap yesterday who - in the rain - fished out a few cassettes that were in there. They are only half an hour long, can't be recorded over and unless he is really interetsted in songs from a children's musical about an ice cream parlour he is going to be very, very disappointed.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> Never!



Kinda big and kinda nice


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Has Qoths got a foxy boss? I've got a foxy boss and welcome to opportunity to talk about him. Just say the word.



word


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Has Qoths got a foxy boss? I've got a foxy boss and welcome to opportunity to talk about him. Just say the word.



No. No my boss - who is a she - is really not foxy  Infact we have few if any foxes here


----------



## prunus (Feb 25, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No. No my boss - who is a she - is really not foxy  Infact we have few if any foxes here



That's a shame.  Foxes are great.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

A Badger would clearly beat a Fox in a fight


----------



## prunus (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> A Badger would clearly beat a Fox in a fight



Oh yeah?  Have you taken into account the foxes' airborne assault corps...?






Hey, where'd my flying fox go?

OK, here's another one.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

ArrrrrrrrrrGGGGGGGGGGhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

Right! Well! He's average looking 49 yr old but plays football regularly so paunch is kept to a minimum but the best thing is his slightly bombastic posh voice and the funny things he says with it  I would like to go for an ale with him and be allowed to swear (the only way I can truly relax) and tell the odd dodgy story. This will never happen as he is terrifyingly senior and on probably £1m pa. So I just content myself with getting a little thrill n flush when he stands over me explaining track changes.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Right! Well! He's average looking 49 yr old but plays football regularly so paunch is kept to a minimum but the best thing is his slightly bombastic posh voice and the funny things he says with it  I would like to go for an ale with him and be allowed to swear (the only way I can truly relax) and tell the odd dodgy story. This will never happen as he is terrifyingly senior and on probably £1m pa. So I just content myself with getting a little thrill n flush when he stands over me explaining track changes.



Rich men have urges too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Right! Well! He's average looking 49 yr old but plays football regularly so paunch is kept to a minimum but the best thing is his slightly bombastic posh voice and the funny things he says with it  I would like to go for an ale with him and be allowed to swear (the only way I can truly relax) and tell the odd dodgy story. This will never happen as he is terrifyingly senior and on probably £1m pa. So I just content myself with getting a little thrill n flush when he stands over me explaining track changes.



Does he smell nice?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Rich men have urges too



He's too busy to nob a temp 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Does he smell nice?



Not got a chance to find out. I do brush past his jacket on his chair and have touched his spare tie.


----------



## prunus (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> He's too busy to nob a temp



Don't be so sure - I expect he could find an opening for you


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am currently writing a children's story using the medium of SMS



Now six pages long. 
Soon I will need an illustrator and publisher.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Not got a chance to find out. I do brush past his jacket on his chair and have touched his spare tie.



First sign of a stalker ^ ^ 

I think you would be better suited to stalking a stalker. 
That way you have something in common straight away.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> Don't be so sure - I expect he could find an opening for you



This is precisely the tone I am trying to avoid. I _wolf-whistled_ at him in lycra football tights-with-shorts on yesterday and I honeslty think it was grossly inappropriate but was luckily lost amongst a load of other people going 'OooOOOOOooooooh!'


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am currently writing a children's story using the medium of SMS
> Can I be fixed?


I think you need to post this story


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> This is precisely the tone I am trying to avoid. I _wolf-whistled_ at him in lycra football tights-with-shorts on yesterday and I honeslty think it was grossly inappropriate but was luckily lost amongst a load of other people going 'OooOOOOOooooooh!'



Could you go an lean over him for a change? Then you could surreptitiously sniff his neck


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I think you need to post this story



God no!! 
It would shatter my 'edgy and mule' reputation in seconds. 

Although if you were to cook something like.......say for instance...... steak fajitas at some point then I might send you some by text.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Could you go an lean over him for a change? Then you could surreptitiously sniff his neck



Alright, 

Stop encouraging her


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I think you need to post this story



Ws drk strmy nite. 3 pigs n prncss met @ straw hse 2 c wtch abt apls.


----------



## prunus (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> This is precisely the tone I am trying to avoid. I _wolf-whistled_ at him in lycra football tights-with-shorts on yesterday and I honeslty think it was grossly inappropriate but was luckily lost amongst a load of other people going 'OooOOOOOooooooh!'





I think I'm jealous - I don't think anyone's ever wolf-whistled at me.  That'd be cool


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Could you go an lean over him for a change? Then you could surreptitiously sniff his neck



I'm too far gone at the mo. I'd get busted snorting at him and recieve a serious , I think. Am a temp - can't rock boat in these difficult times.


----------



## prunus (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ws drk strmy nite. 3 pigs n prncss met @ straw hse 2 c wtch* abt apls.*


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> God no!!
> It would shatter my 'edgy and mule' reputation in seconds.
> 
> Although if you were to cook something like.......say for instance...... steak fajitas at some point then I might send you some by text.


If you like let me make it into a little teeny book... for instance... then I might cook you steak fajitas


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

prunus said:


>



About apples.






Oops, made myself larf


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

Just invoiced for a months work
I am £250 down on the previous PAYE salary but will survive


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just invoiced for a months work
> I am £250 down on the previous PAYE salary but will survive



I'm down £500 pm on my previous salary but surviving by not buying anything fun ever.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> If you like let me make it into a little teeny book... for instance... then I might cook you steak fajitas



shy now


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 25, 2009)

I've asked for a four day week.

Wish me luck!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> I've asked for a four day week.
> 
> Wish me luck!



Good luck, boat-rocker!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> I've asked for a four day week.



Motor industry?


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Motor industry?



IT.

I fucking hate it here.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> IT.



Is the 5th day you plan to lose Friday?


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Is the 5th day you plan to lose Friday?



Nah, I'm after mondays.  An extra day of rest.

I'll have to spend less money, but I think it's well worth it as long as I can keep the discipline of _not spending tons of money on crap_.


----------



## prunus (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> About apples.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You made me too 

Thank you.  Need what cheersomeness I can get.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> Nah, I'm after mondays.  An extra day of rest.



Possibly a good choice 



fractionMan said:


> I'll have to spend less money, but I think it's well worth it as long as I can keep the discipline of _not spending tons of money on crap_.



This year will require some ruthless budgeting but that is a good excercise right now and I am lucky to have kept earning.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

Whoops
I have been told that the fax thingy is now fixed
Need another fax related favour if anyone has the technology

Pleeeease?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Whoops
> I have been told that the fax thingy is now fixed
> Need another fax related favour if anyone has the technology
> 
> Pleeeease?



Gets postit out of bin


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Gets postit out of bin



Sticks another favour in bra


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Sticks another favour in bra



Y


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

Bouncey bouncey


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Bouncey bouncey



Stop that. Don't get in the firing line. Circs are like The Things tentacles in WC2B this day.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

I just set up a twitter account but don't tell anyone


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

Lol

mine is 

12072008 *Stella*: test


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I just set up a twitter account but don't tell anyone





5t3IIa said:


> Lol
> 
> mine is
> 
> 12072008 *Stella*: test



Hee hee. I am SO going to find you both on there so I can stalk you there like I do you, and Marty, on here


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

I am a bit crap at it so far and can't find you Stella?
Following QOG now.

So twitter is a bit like this thread then?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am a bit crap at it so far and can't you?



Same user name as here  - try putting that in under the "Find on Twitter" bit


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

heh, got Marty too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am a bit crap at it so far and can't find you Stella?
> Following QOG now.
> 
> So twitter is a bit like this thread then?



Hurrah!

I am following you now.......does this mean we now have to think of interesting and amusing things to say twice over, one for each place, not sure I can do that


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> heh, got Marty too.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

So let's see if I have this right. 

Post on Urban dragging thread 
Copy and past post into twitter and then nobody misses anything


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh, I exaggerated for effect (lied). I can't even remember my twit username. I think Stella had already long gone.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I think Stella had already long gone.



Badgers was _stolen_ too


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

4 pages though guys! Pats on backs all round


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> So let's see if I have this right.
> 
> Post on Urban dragging thread
> Copy and past post into twitter and then nobody misses anything



that should work!

just did a @badgers Yo!! on twitter


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

Links to this nonsense then  I can probably remember my log in


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

Still have not said anything... 
Feels like it has been built up too much now or something


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 25, 2009)

oooo, am liking the new thread title (even if it did fool me for a while there )


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> oooo, am liking the new thread title (even if it did fool me for a while there )



Hai Paulie


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Badgers was _stolen_ too



so was marty21 and the imposter has done about one tweet, then fucked off


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> oooo, am liking the new thread title (even if it did fool me for a while there )



'Twas Badgers idea I think


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> so was marty21 and the imposter has done about one tweet, then fucked off





Just eaten cold pasta and now out of food.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 'Twas Badgers idea I think



I can only claim about 67% of the credit
It was a merger of some other suggestions


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I can only claim about 67% of the credit
> It was a merger of some other suggestions



Missed out 'cunting' muttermutter


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Missed out 'cunting' muttermutter





Damn this days drag factor
Seems to be worse than yesterday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm nicely busy/not overrun today but am enjoying fresh new thread. It's nice to see how much we can get covered in  4 pages


----------



## prunus (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm nicely busy/not overrun today but am enjoying fresh new thread. It's nice to see how much we can get covered in  4 pages



 You again...?  Hmmmmm.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

All I had to do today was database 'cleansing' but someone technical is running a back up so I have nothing to do apart from 'research' which is pointless.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 25, 2009)

you'll all be pleased to know that i _am_ very busy today, so i can take up any busy slack you may have, thus allowing further luxuriation if needed.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you'll all be pleased to know that i _am_ very busy today, so i can take up any busy slack you may have, thus allowing further luxuriation if needed.



That confuses me. This thread is mostly about pyjama envy.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

If anyone wants to Fedex me some filing or anything then go ahead


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> If anyone wants to Fedex me some filing or anything then go ahead



I could fax you some meetings to update with lunch orders? Or a spreadsheet which need something doing to it which I haven't read yet?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> If anyone wants to Fedex me some filing or anything then go ahead



I could set up and send you a webcam link to the skip and you could watch it for me


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Or a spreadsheet which need something doing to it which I haven't read yet?



I like spreadsheets


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I could set up and send you a webcam link to the skip and you could watch it for me



Win ^ ^ 

On another forum I frequent we have occasional 'crackhousecam' streaming. 
It is interesting veiwing.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

I wanted to set up FerrariCam last weekend as all the young menz round my way had borrowed or rented (presumebly not bought ) these amazing cars for a wedding down the street but I am on the ground floor and it was actually impossible not to look like a freak putting the camera out in my bushes. It was very noisey for about 12 hours but a Ferrari sounds much better than a clapped out Audi cabriolet like they usually do cruise in.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

I might set up 'dragcam' 

The camera points to my screen so you can see the moaning dragging posts getting created. 
The BBC might commission a series and Danny Boyle will probably direct the film


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2009)

i thought it was a good idea to have lunch at subway 

and today is another long day - evening meeting again!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

The smell of Subway's wet bread seeping into the air makes me gag 

I might go away and do some work now. I am getting totally flustered today, which is nice but disconcerting to teh max.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

Footlong Meatball Marinara?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Footlong Meatball Marinara?



posting in stereo  

as i tweeted, foot long subway club - I'm a glutton for punishment


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

Am I depressed or just depressing? 
Just realised that my three most viewed threads contain the words dragging ranting and scolding respectively?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

Look I'm back already, what a useless wanker I am


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

wanker is a bit strong


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> wanker is a bit strong



You don't know what I just spent the last 10 mins doing


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You don't know what I just spent the last 10 mins doing



Sniffing your superiors


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

Senior, not superior. We're all the same lying about naked, smoking and touching toes


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

toe was here


----------



## prunus (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Look I'm back already, what a useless wanker I am





5t3IIa said:


> You don't know what I just spent the last 10 mins doing


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

OK, now I am going 

:yak:


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

Now me and Spotify own the music in the office 
I have raised the bar and they have no response


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Now me and Spotify own the music in the office
> I have raised the bar and they have no response



Can I properly ask you nicely to take down that toe pic cuz it really does turn my stomach? Ta x


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

Done babes 
Now you only have one favour in your bra


----------



## prunus (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Can I properly ask you nicely to take down that toe pic cuz it really does turn my stomach? Ta x



Seconded... oh, it's gone


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

*feels a draught*


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Can I properly ask you nicely to take down that toe pic cuz it really does turn my stomach? Ta x



i think the clippings were in my subway sarnie


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

Smoko


----------



## prunus (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Smoko



Given up...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

Soz


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Smoko



good idea - I'll join you


----------



## prunus (Feb 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> good idea - I'll join you



Double


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2009)

So tonight ... 

Should me and Mr. QofG's do a 2 main meals for the price of 1 at Pizza Express or pay more for some delish chinese grub.

You see I was all up for pizza, especially after finding this voucher, but then Mr. QofG's said "Great! Let's do that rather than the chinese I was thinking of" thus putting the thought of Sweet & Sour Prawn Balls with Egg Fried Rice in my head

So - pizza, chinese, fried rice on garlic bread? What should I do???


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Now me and Spotify own the music in the office
> I have raised the bar and they have no response



Just been told to yield the music throne to my colleague who is playing Justin FUCKING Timberlake


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> So tonight ...
> 
> Should me and Mr. QofG's do a 2 main meals for the price of 1 at Pizza Express or pay more for some delish chinese grub.
> 
> ...



Which did you have most recently? Whichever: it's time for the other one.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just been told to yield the music throne to my colleague who is playing Justin FUCKING Timberlake



Is he bringing Sexy Back


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

It is like pulling fucking teeth. 
The music is actually making my stomach knot.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Which did you have most recently? Whichever: it's time for the other one.



That would be chinese then as we haven't had that for ages!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That would be chinese then as we haven't had that for ages!



You've had pizza _since_ the last Chinese?  This is important.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You've had pizza _since_ the last Chinese?  This is important.



Yes - pretty sure we haven't had a chinese meal since we moved to Maidenhead  however Papa John's saw our custom about two weeks ago


----------



## prunus (Feb 25, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes - pretty sure we haven't had a chinese meal since we moved to Maidenhead  however Papa John's saw our custom about two weeks ago



Got to be the crispy prawn balls then really.  You can always use the voucher another time


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes - pretty sure we haven't had a chinese meal since we moved to Maidenhead  however Papa John's saw our custom about two weeks ago



Win! The reasoning is ironclad!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

Listening to the two colleagues in their forties explaining how 'things were in their day' again


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

Fuck this, I am leaving at 16:00 today and no fecker is gonna stop me!!!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> So tonight ...
> 
> Should me and Mr. QofG's do a 2 main meals for the price of 1 at Pizza Express or pay more for some delish chinese grub.
> 
> ...



have the chinese meal first, 20 minutes later you'll feel hungry again - head for the pizza


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Fuck this, I am leaving at 16:00 today and no fecker is gonna stop me!!!



my ETD today is around 9.30pm


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> my ETD today is around 9.30pm



Ugh. Do you get to come in late tomorrow?

I am leaving at 1659 and then going to my voluntary gig for 1800


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> my ETD today is around 9.30pm



Gutted.... 

I was building up my time for a cheeky half day Friday but the RnB spouting from my colleagues speakers is making me vomit blood and bile. So gonna mumble something about popping to the bank before it shuts and then walk out the door.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ugh. Do you get to come in late tomorrow?
> 
> I am leaving at 1659 and then going to my voluntary gig for 1800



aye, eta tomorrow, around 11.30


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> aye, eta tomorrow, around 11.30



Not so bad.

What are you going to listen to on the way home? I d/l Hall & Oates Greatest Hits and am enjoying Family Man on repeat. It is pure drizzling super-slick 80's and reminds me of being in the playground at Templars First School


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> my ETD today is around 9.30pm



(((marty)))

5.00pm for me today


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Not so bad.
> 
> What are you going to listen to on the way home? I d/l Hall & Oates Greatest Hits and am enjoying Family Man on repeat. It is pure drizzling super-slick 80's and reminds me of being in the playground at Templars First School



i do like a bit of hall and oates tbf


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 25, 2009)

1 hour to go, then pootle round town looking for a decent sized supermarket... are there any or are they all local, express... etc?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i do like a bit of hall and oates tbf


Hall and Oates cd is a popular fixture on the Shaky jukebox i must say.

However, I can't go for that....*boom tish*


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Fuck this, I am leaving at 16:00 today and no fecker is gonna stop me!!!



Damn, just had an email that stopped me


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> 1 hour to go, then pootle round town looking for a decent sized supermarket... are there any or are they all local, express... etc?



There's a Sainsbury's at the end of Kingsway  Where are you?


----------



## baldrick (Feb 25, 2009)

i am in a gooooood mood 

fun meeting = does not compute  it was 2 people's last day and there was cake, lots of piss-taking and the naffest gold plastic crown (with ultra-realistic jewels) doing the rounds.

i left after eating my body weight in hot hot hot samosas, got as far as the bus stop and then realised i'd forgotten my minutes


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

I need a pint
Then an early night 
Flat needs de-clutter and clean but that can wait till tomorrow


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

Boss just quoted Johnny Cash song! *melts*


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Boss just quoted Johnny Cash song! *melts*



have you smelled him yet ?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> have you smelled him yet ?



He moves too fast! I want to take a pic sniggersnigger but my fone makes too much noise


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

My boss has no nose...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Boss just quoted Johnny Cash song! *melts*



Class


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

Just turned shutter noise off 

























This is going a bit wrong isn't it?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> He moves too fast! I want to take a pic sniggersnigger but my fone makes too much noise


 is he on google images ?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> This is going a bit wrong isn't it?



No, no, no.... 

This is what the internet was made for.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2009)

as the day drags I am increasingly regretting the subway lunch decision - two trips to the loo since

*TWO LOO TRIPS !!!*


----------



## prunus (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just turned shutter noise off
> 
> This is going a bit wrong isn't it?



No it's  and


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just turned shutter noise off
> 
> This is going a bit wrong isn't it?



No - never !

I used to have two pics on my phone of a bloke from the train who I fancied and that I just *had* to take photos off to show colleagues at work.

I am a stalker-in-training!!


----------



## prunus (Feb 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> as the day drags I am increasingly regretting the subway lunch decision - two trips to the loo since
> 
> *TWO LOO TRIPS !!!*



I hope you've informed all your twittees as well.  They need to know this stuff.


----------



## prunus (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> My boss has no nose...



 so how does he smell?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> so how does he smell?



Terrible


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> I hope you've informed all your twittees as well.  They need to know this stuff.



I may well do it, public service and all that

i usually have one *movement* in the morning, and that pretty much does me all day


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> so how does he smell?



Are you talking about Marty and his toilet trips


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

http://hogwit166.blogspot.com/2009_02_01_archive.html


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i usually have one *movement* in the morning, and that pretty much does me all day



Bowel or political?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Bowel or political?



aren't they the same?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> http://hogwit166.blogspot.com/2009_02_01_archive.html



Good mouse


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Good mouse



Dell


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> http://hogwit166.blogspot.com/2009_02_01_archive.html


What's this: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_udilus-5g...lft0_IDWw/s1600-h/image-upload-146-711425.jpg


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> What's this: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_udilus-5g...lft0_IDWw/s1600-h/image-upload-146-711425.jpg



Trying to turn a surplus of onions into a pizza. See the other pic - I smothered it in garlic butter and it was aces


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

Do not breath on your boss


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> http://hogwit166.blogspot.com/2009_02_01_archive.html




Hee Hee. Wish we had SmellyVision then we could all smell what he was like


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Trying to turn a surplus of onions into a pizza. See the other pic - I smothered it in garlic butter and it was aces


Ah, the onions


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

Boss stalking is fun online. 
What is his email adress then? 
Post it up and we can really get the ball rolling with this.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

I appear to have taken a pic of myself when I was pissed on Sunday night. Blog updated!

I thought I got home at midnight but I was buying chips at 2252


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

Closer now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

Mate posted this on another board



> was walking through Grosvenor Square this morning and saw his holiness the Tony Blair, almost close enough to touch.
> 
> Our eyes met, he nodded and smiled as if I was his mate, and I mouthed 'wanker'.
> 
> My life is so empty that even the smallest things can make my day.



Lol really


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I appear to have taken a pic of myself when I was pissed on Sunday night. Blog updated!
> 
> I thought I got home at midnight but I was buying chips at 2252



I like the _very_ serious face you are making taking that photo


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

Chips iz serious bizness


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I like the _very_ serious face you are making taking that photo



I think I needed to close one eye to concentrate. See the American tan thing around my neck? I went to a play in a pub and got dragged on stage to wear a pair of balloons inside tights and dance about a bit then someone popped them. Was classier than it sounds.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

Just before everyone starts wandering off home I just want to say that I have had a LOVELY day on the draggers thread today and I couldn't have done it without you all so thank you very much  There is much love seeping from WC2 for you _all_.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just before everyone starts wandering off home I just want to say that I have had a LOVELY day on the draggers thread today and I couldn't have done it without you all so thank you very much  There is much love seeping from WC2 for you _all_.



Awww 

We shall have to have a draggers meet up sometime. I can bring along crisps and photos of the newbie


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

Wait till we hit post 2000 on thread 4 and the Drag Awards shortlist is released!!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just before everyone starts wandering off home I just want to say that I have had a LOVELY day on the draggers thread today and I couldn't have done it without you all so thank you very much  There is much love seeping from WC2 for you _all_.



oh shucks


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Awww
> 
> We shall have to have a draggers meet up sometime. I can bring along crisps and photos of the newbie



We could combine it with commuter pics and copies of shit wheres-my-mug emails


----------



## baldrick (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## prunus (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I think I needed to close one eye to concentrate. See the American tan thing around my neck? I went to a play in a pub and got dragged on stage to wear a pair of balloons inside tights and dance about a bit then someone popped them. *Was classier than it sounds.*



I don't see how that could possibly be so...


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Wait till we hit post 2000 on thread 4 and the Drag Awards shortlist is released!!


Lol... I've just looked at the posts on the other 4 threads - I'm surprised you get a chance to post anywhere else


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

Serious drag is a seruius multi-post bizness


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> I don't see how that could possibly be so...



It was actually amazing. East End boozer http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/73/7387/George_Tavern/Stepney There was a Japanese band downstairs then we all went upstairs to see this play about Victorian cockneys music hall stuff and had a sing-song! then the French band of 16 year olds asked to stay at my house and I said yes then wandered off home by myself and had chips and watch Sexetera


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Serious drag is a seruius multi-post bizness


Moves to quick for me


----------



## prunus (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It was actually amazing. East End boozer http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/73/7387/George_Tavern/Stepney There was a Japanese band downstairs then we all went upstairs to see this play about Victorian cockneys music hall stuff and had a sing-song! then the French band of 16 year olds asked to stay at my house and I said yes then wandered off home by myself and had chips and watch Sexetera



My life is so dull...  

That does sound fun.  Possibly a mistake to mislay the french 16 year olds though I feel.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

It will slow down tomorrow. 
One day on, one day off is the rule of thumb.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> My life is so dull...
> 
> That does sound fun.  Possibly a mistake to mislay the french 16 year olds though I feel.



I didn't mean to  I got a txt Monday morning saying 'how did it go?' and I was all wearing my shades and drinking coffee and said 'wot?' and my mate said 'frenchies' and I was all 'Oooooooops'


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

60mins later than planned but coat is on.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2009)

Mine too! Laterz

*meepmeep*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2009)

Yep. I am OUTTA HERE!! Laters


----------



## prunus (Feb 25, 2009)

Laterz kidzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

I is still at work for some time yet..........

I shall hold the dragging fort, worry ye not.


----------



## prunus (Feb 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I didn't mean to  I got a txt Monday morning saying 'how did it go?' and I was all wearing my shades and drinking coffee and said 'wot?' and my mate said 'frenchies' and I was all 'Oooooooops'



This is the kind of incident that can come to haunt you in later life.  Trust me, I know.  The only thing to do is to get out there and bag yourself some more frenchies, pronto.  Twice as many.  Get to it.

Ah, the lost opportunities.....


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 60mins later than planned but coat is on.....





5t3IIa said:


> Mine too! Laterz
> 
> *meepmeep*





QueenOfGoths said:


> Yep. I am OUTTA HERE!! Laters



 just to remind you, I'm here til 9.30


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

Home (sorry Marty) now and lager is opened while I sit on hold to NatWest.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2009)

14 minutes to the meeting


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

Good luck in there


----------



## g force (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm still at work.....will be here until 7 I reckon. Mmmm.....11 hour days!


----------



## prunus (Feb 25, 2009)

Time to go! Perhaps tomorrow won't drag... Nah!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2009)

Tomorrow (Friday Eve) will be ok prune. 

Monday is tough but the weekend is still fresh in my mind
Tuesday (Loseday) is the horror of the last weekend gone and the next one far away 
Wednesday is pointless 
Thursday is okay as you are fully back in work mode but can smell the weekend
Friday is fucking wicked all day


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2009)

just got home 


from work!!!


----------



## baldrick (Feb 25, 2009)

((((marty)))) do you get tomorrow off?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2009)

baldrick said:


> ((((marty)))) do you get tomorrow off?



half day tomorrow really, don't get in til 11.30


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

Friday Eve and first coffee in hand already. 

Hopefully have some work to do today if databases are working. 
Yesterday was a big dragger but made it through and today can only get better I hope.


----------



## foo (Feb 26, 2009)

i am very proud of myself. 

i was ready to walk away, and get signed off sick for a month (stress/anxiety) -  but i dragged my reluctant scared arse into work all this week, and despite panics and tears, stuck it out and got my head down. 

i dared to critisise my boss, got shouted at, but didn't fold. just kept on working.

i also reported the union man who, rather than help me, dicked around, missed two meetings, and gave me all the wrong information - because he's a lazy shit. 

as i said, i'm proud of myself.  long may my bravery continue. gulp.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

foo said:


> long may my bravery continue. gulp.



Well done foo  

I deal with work stress (not drag though) pretty well but there are times when it gives me the fecking horrors!! 

One sleep and we can embrace the two precious days of freedom once more.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

My man-bag needs some serious work.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice one foo, so you should be proud of yourself


----------



## foo (Feb 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> One sleep and we can embrace the two precious days of freedom once more.



and they are soooo precious aren't they. 

thanks both xx

i've got the collywobbles again but taking the hound for a walk first -  lots of striding and deep breaths of fresh air, then going back in.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 26, 2009)

foo said:


> i am very proud of myself.
> 
> i was ready to walk away, and get signed off sick for a month (stress/anxiety) -  but i dragged my reluctant scared arse into work all this week, and despite panics and tears, stuck it out and got my head down.
> 
> ...



well done, don't let the bastards grind you down sweetie


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

Bugger...
My salary never cleared. 
So now (after taking a £250 a month cut) I have just picked up another £90 in bank charges. 
I need to stop being so trusting and start cancelling direct debits. 

Good start to the day otherwise


----------



## marty21 (Feb 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Bugger...
> My salary never cleared.
> So now (after taking a £250 a month cut) I have just picked up another £90 in bank charges.
> I need to stop being so trusting and start cancelling direct debits.
> ...



shit! get that money back off your boss


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

Will see how the land lies. 
Sadly he is out the loop today in meetings and such.
It will work out and (like most things) I guess it teaches me a lesson to be firmer and stuff.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 26, 2009)

life is one long hard lesson


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 26, 2009)

1st hour done... 6 more to go....


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

Indeed it is Marty old friend. 
If I was a philosophical type I could ask what is the point of learning these lessons? 
However I am not so will content myself by raging against pointless irritations that will never go away.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Indeed it is Marty old friend.
> If I was a philosophical type I could ask what is the point of learning these lessons?
> However I am not so will content myself by raging against pointless irritations that will never go away.



i guess we find out one day

still, jeremy kyle is on the telly, shouting at people


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 26, 2009)

Late, porridge, working. 

Where is Soj?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

Kyle (not telling you anything you do not know) is a loathsome waste of a fucking skin and is a wannabe Adam Sutler isn't he? This is one of the several hundred reasons why I will never own a television!!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Late, porridge, working.
> 
> Where is Soj?



Shall we split up and search?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 26, 2009)

absolutely, i haven't watched him in years tbh, just sitting here in my dressing gown, audio wallpaper


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

Man who pays me is not available all day due to a very ill elderly father. 
Damn my understanding heart


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 26, 2009)

It's not the end of the month yet...are you positive you're supposed to be paid?

I understand that this is a foolish question but you know.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It's not the end of the month yet...are you positive you're supposed to be paid?
> 
> I understand that this is a foolish question but you know.



only 2 days left tbf


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It's not the end of the month yet...are you positive you're supposed to be paid?
> 
> I understand that this is a foolish question but you know.



We used to get paid by cheque on the 26th so it was cleared by month end
Then bank transfer payment started and for some reason it stayed on the 26th
All my bills are set to go out on payday 
I asked if I should move them and was told that cleared funds would be the 26th 
They will all now be moved to the 3rd or 4th or something


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh dear


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

Irritating but I will add it to my 'bad debt' list in this debacle


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Irritating but I will add it to my 'bad debt' list in this debacle



Could you staright ask for £90 untaxable paper to cover your charges? Personally I'd think about doing that then be too soft to


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Could you staright ask for £90 untaxable paper to cover your charges? Personally I'd think about doing that then be too soft to



He is off to see his sick dad
Nothing is gonna change between now and tomorrow 
Not gonna let it stress me anymore, will just unpick it later on


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 26, 2009)

Onwards!

How is your fax machine? Did you get the unimaginative second one?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> He is off to see his sick dad
> Nothing is gonna change between now and tomorrow
> Not gonna let it stress me anymore, will just unpick it later on



(((Badgers))) I know your boss can't help having a sick Dad but you donlt really need all this hassle after everything that has happened 

And well done Foo! Keep on with it and if you ever need to let off steam or share a few colly wobbles the draggers will happily share with you


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 26, 2009)

I am going off one of my voluntary jobs. It's hospital radio crazy gang arse and the presenter was going on about Bob Dylan and Co-op (supermarket?) or something and I said 'What?' and he said 'DUUUUUUUUURRRRR EARTH TO STELLA!!11!' and I said 'Oh, is it an advert? I don't watch adverts', all dripping with disdain, like a wanker. Cue dead air and a frosty atmos


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

Right, stroll to town to post stuff... 
Might pretend there was a massive queue and not come back for ages. 

/rebel


----------



## prunus (Feb 26, 2009)

Mornin' fellow drudges.  Here we go again.

And another loverly morning it is too.  La la la la la.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 26, 2009)

The newbies crisps are _really_ smelly this morning (and that's not a euphamisim btw )

Roast Chicken - possibly M&S ones. Blimey it's like having our very own rotisserie in the office!


----------



## baldrick (Feb 26, 2009)

urgh typing minutes 

have just spent a diverting hour setting up desks for the two newbies starting on monday.  i even managed to find them matching mouse mats and pen holders


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 26, 2009)

baldrick said:


> urgh typing minutes
> 
> have just spent a diverting hour setting up desks for the two newbies starting on monday. * i even managed to find them matching mouse mats and pen holders*



That's very nice of you. I would have been tempted to get them really naff ones that said something like "You don't have to be mad to work here but it helps" so people would think the newbies had chosen them themselves to show how 'wacky' they are 

Which is probably why I am not in a position of any power or authority whatsoever


----------



## subversplat (Feb 26, 2009)

Urrgh. Laid up in bed waiting for my leg to heal. No lovin' from my lovely, no bloody nothing *and* my laptop is playing up! 

Back to hospital tomorrow though....


----------



## baldrick (Feb 26, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That's very nice of you. I would have been tempted to get them really naff ones that said something like "You don't have to be mad to work here but it helps" so people would think the newbies had chosen them themselves to show how 'wacky' they are
> 
> Which is probably why I am not in a position of any power or authority whatsoever


i am so disorganised it was sheer luck they they had any mouse mats and pen holders at all, let alone ones that match 

still, if i am doing 3 people's jobs then a slightly shoddy approach to work is necessary


----------



## aqua (Feb 26, 2009)

I appear to be working from home

I've just opened the document I need to edit

that's enough for now


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

aqua said:


> I've just opened the document I need to edit



Font?


----------



## prunus (Feb 26, 2009)

aqua said:


> I appear to be working from home
> 
> I've just opened the document I need to edit
> 
> that's enough for now



Wooooaaah! there tiger - take it easy, it's not midday yet.


----------



## aqua (Feb 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Font?


it's already verdana 8 as thats the only thing i can read easy

need to edit a section of it cos it's shit - I've had 3 months to do it, deadline was yesterday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 26, 2009)

aqua said:


> it's already verdana 8 as thats the only thing i can read easy
> 
> need to edit a section of it cos it's shit - I've had 3 months to do it, deadline was yesterday





That's the spirit


----------



## baldrick (Feb 26, 2009)

is that "working" from home?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 26, 2009)

subversplat said:


> Urrgh. Laid up in bed waiting for my leg to heal. No lovin' from my lovely, no bloody nothing *and* my laptop is playing up!
> 
> Back to hospital tomorrow though....



Poor thing 

Anything good on telly?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 26, 2009)

just arrived - shorter drag today


----------



## subversplat (Feb 26, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Poor thing
> 
> Anything good on telly?


Srsly no telly in the bedroom  I need to hobble to the sitting room for that. Life is hard.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 26, 2009)

subversplat said:


> Srsly no telly in the bedroom  I need to hobble to the sitting room for that. Life is hard.



Noooooooooo - that is bad!


----------



## baldrick (Feb 26, 2009)

this work is going very slowly.  i have typed 3 sentences in the last half hour


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 26, 2009)

There is a greasy food smell in the office (not the newbies crisps this time!) like someone is cooking lasagna.

It's making me feel nausaeous and hungry at the same time


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 26, 2009)

Oniony stuff smells like BO I find 

Badgers was right - today is a lot quieter in DA*



*Draggers Anonymous


----------



## baldrick (Feb 26, 2009)

right, i need to go and have some lunch.  what shall i have?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

*Man-bag inventory*

Up until a while ago I was using a simple black messenger bag (not unlike this) which was from Harrods market. Now I did not purchase said item from Dodo you understand, it was used in a previous role and I neglected to return it. 

It has been a good workhorse of a bag for just over two years now and is still in good nick. However it was lacking in pockets and I found that the amount of paperwork and other similar things I needed were increasing as my job became more transient. I never hurry into these sort of purchases as a good man-bag in the city is as essential as a towel is when hitch-hiking through the universe. After some fruitless accidental window shopping and nothing taking my fancy I happened upon a laptop bag (this brand and pretty much the same bag as this) offered in a charity shop for a tempting £1.50. Throwing caution to the wind I snapped up this bargain along with a valentines book for my good lady wife. 

So far bag version 2.0 has been working well for me but today I realised just how cluttered the thing was as I arrived at my desk. 

*Front pocket*
Pen
Solar calculator 
NatWest card reader 
22 serviettes (McDonald's) 
Business bank application form 
Current account statement 
12p in 2p coins 
3p in 1p coins 
The Pyrates by George MacDonald Fraser

*Main compartment*
Country Garden raisin and nut muesli bar 
Burton's Foods Ltd Jammie Wagon Wheel 
Tupperware tub containing a cooked jacket potato with cheese and beans
Brown bread sandwich with Philadelphia cheese spread, ham and salad 
Stapler 
Pink highlighter 
Yellow highlighter 
Sony Ericsson charger
Sony Ericsson USB cable 
Clipper lighter (purple) 
Letter for my landlord 
Ticket for an exhibition 
Industry magazine 
Office floor-plans 
Gloves (hole in index finger) 
Fuzzy Adidas baseball cap (with internal flip down ears) 
Scarf (found on bus) 
Two sachets of Heinz ketchup 
One 8gm Marmite portion 
Extra chewing gum (3 bits left) 
Nectar card 
Microsoft USB mouse  
One fork 
A4 lined pad 
Deodorant 

*Rear pocket*
Two Harveys Brewery postcard sized beermats 
Smokefree Lambeth leaflet 
19 assorted business cards 
Defunct shopping list 
Redundandancy paperwork file
Administrator file  
Government Gateway paperwork file 
Limited company paperwork file 
TFL Map from Oval tube to TW9 1RE 
Two blank greeting cards (for forgotten birthdays) 
Mark Thomas stop and search card
Clothes peg 


My shoulder just started hurting


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Badgers was right



Quoted for future requirements


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

baldrick said:


> right, i need to go and have some lunch.  what shall i have?



Marty said Subway was good?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 26, 2009)

I envy your tasty lunches, I stick to a can of coke and home made sarnie 

Fun tube ride early this morning on the way to work, bloke taking up a seat and a half got pissed at me for having the audacity to try and read the paper and called me a cunt, oh the joys of the big city *sighs*

Have a disturbing buzz on today as well, I'm going through a very dull spreadsheet like shit through a goose, I fear I'm becoming institusitionalised


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

Artaxerxes said:


> I fear I'm becoming institusitionalised



What time you _clocking off_ today?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Up until a while ago I was using a simple black messenger bag (not unlike this) which was from Harrods market. Now I did not purchase said item from Dodo you understand, it was used in a previous role and I neglected to return it.
> 
> It has been a good workhorse of a bag for just over two years now and is still in good nick. However it was lacking in pockets and I found that the amount of paperwork and other similar things I needed were increasing as my job became more transient. I never hurry into these sort of purchases as a good man-bag in the city is as essential as a towel is when hitch-hiking through the universe. After some fruitless accidental window shopping and nothing taking my fancy I happened upon a laptop bag (this brand and pretty much the same bag as this) offered in a charity shop for a tempting £1.50. Throwing caution to the wind I snapped up this bargain along with a valentines book for my good lady wife.
> 
> ...



Nice. I don't see anything actually useless there. Thumbsup!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Nice. I don't see anything actually useless there. Thumbsup!



Clothes peg?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 26, 2009)

Badgers exactly how _big _is your man bag - you seem to have the contents of a medium sized suitcase in there


----------



## middle C (Feb 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You will never go
> They will never let you cancel
> 
> ; )



I did.
I had pilates and dance workout last night   Lots of fun and sweats.
And will go for a swim tonight   



marty21 said:


> that sounds a bit busy, we like life at a slower pace




Not dragging no more.  It's getting busy.  I'm on 4 projects at the moment   I like it that way as I usually fall asleep at work if there's nothing to do.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Badgers exactly how _big _is your man bag - you seem to have the contents of a medium sized suitcase in there



I am a very careful (in a straight way natch) packer of bags and the thing is suprisingly accomodating.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Clothes peg?



When you next buy a kilo of mixed nuts and don't finish them you can re-seal the bag.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> When you next buy a kilo of mixed nuts and don't finish them you can re-seal the bag.



I use them mostly for the empty bread bags that I put my sarnies in. They get a lot of use with foodstuffs in our home.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I use them mostly for the empty bread bags that I put my sarnies in. They get a lot of use with foodstuffs in our home.



Useful, _like I said_


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Useful, _like I said_



OK then....
Letter for my landlord has been there for about 3 weeks. 









Ignore that ^ ^ 

I just scanned it, emailed it to him and shredded it  
The bag just got fractionally lighter


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What time you _clocking off_ today?



4pm, no doubt I'll wind up leaving at least  5 minutes later though


----------



## marty21 (Feb 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Marty said Subway was good?



no he fucking didn't  i've only just recovered from yesterday's lunch error


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i've only just recovered from yesterday's lunch error



Recovered just in time then?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Up until a while ago I was using a simple black messenger bag (not unlike this) which was from Harrods market. Now I did not purchase said item from Dodo you understand, it was used in a previous role and I neglected to return it.
> 
> It has been a good workhorse of a bag for just over two years now and is still in good nick. However it was lacking in pockets and I found that the amount of paperwork and other similar things I needed were increasing as my job became more transient. I never hurry into these sort of purchases as a good man-bag in the city is as essential as a towel is when hitch-hiking through the universe. After some fruitless accidental window shopping and nothing taking my fancy I happened upon a laptop bag (this brand and pretty much the same bag as this) offered in a charity shop for a tempting £1.50. Throwing caution to the wind I snapped up this bargain along with a valentines book for my good lady wife.
> 
> ...



i have a similar recently purchased manbag bought it from a website geri was advertising on here 

contents

some bank credit slips and pay in envelopes as i get paid by cheque
a copy of "altered carbon" by richard morgan
a copy of "all the colours are darkness" peter robinson
todays guardian
a Backhouse Bet 2009 diary - currently unused, given to me by my dad
brown leathery note book - unused, bought from smiths a few days ago
a leaflet from the foundling museum in kings x (interesting place to visit)
an empty  bag of wheat crunchies (worcester source flavour)
a double decker wrapper 
nail clippers for when i feel the need to clip my toe nails on the tube
a receipt for £69.99 for a dab radio alarm I bought on 13/01/09 at 11.44
woollen gloves I never wear - and wandered where they had got to
an estimated gas bill for £173.22, payment to reach them by 3/2/09 (it did)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 26, 2009)

I've got a bit of an old lady handbag but I can carry it off, being the urbans groover and all. It's small so that helps keep ephemera down to minimum.

Got smiley-face wallet, keys, diary, headfones, hairclip, compact, I <3 Hackney pen and gum. Edit: and Oyster of _course_

I've also got a red Mambo rucksack with Voluntary Job#2 notebook, Adventures in the Screen Trade by Wm Goldman, black jeans, GnR t-shirt, cardigan and Fila baseball boots in.

Blog updated http://hogwit166.blogspot.com/searc...dated-max=2010-01-01T00:00:00Z&max-results=10


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

National bag audit day is now fully underway people. 
Cast aside your work and start rooting through.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 26, 2009)

I bet Qoths has 2-5 used tissues in hers. This is not a vaule judgement.


----------



## prunus (Feb 26, 2009)

I have no bag.  In my pockets you will find wallet, phone, ipod, headphones (Bose noise-cancelling ones ftw ), strepsils and paracetamol and NO CIGARETTES.

Yes, I is ill.

I'm thinking about skiving offf the rest of the day.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I bet Qoths has 2-5 used tissues in hers. This is not a vaule judgement.



some boiled sweets too


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 26, 2009)

You're so ill you can't smoke?! Deaths door matey, don't waste your last hours at work!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

marty21 said:


> some boiled sweets too



Werther's Originals?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

prunus said:


> I'm thinking about skiving offf the rest of the day.



Bag shopping?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> National bag audit day is now fully underway people.
> Cast aside your work and start rooting through.


You're going to win hands down  

How do you fit that much stuff in your bag?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> How do you fit that much stuff in your bag?



Compressing


----------



## marty21 (Feb 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Werther's Originals?



murray mints ? 

i suspect there might be a boiled sweet with some lint on, or attached to a tissue


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I bet Qoths has 2-5 used tissues in hers. This is not a vaule judgement.



Yes 



marty21 said:


> some boiled sweets too



 How very dare you... I have mints not boiled swreets

A have two bags - so there!

In my M&S (bought in the sale) purple snakesking looking one I have

Purse
Make up Bag
A tin of strong mints
5 pens
2 pencils
One of those funny little eu de toilette 'tester' things (that old ladies tend to have ) in the 'flavour' Delices de Cartier
A packet of sore throat relief pastels
My most recent wage slip
My most recent bank statement 
A small can of Sure deoderent 
Half a packet of Ibuprofen
Rehearsal Schedule for "The Ragina Monologues"
Leaflets for "The Regina Monologues"
House keys
Mobile phone
Travelpass
2 used tissues 

Quite a lot of the above is also marked with black ink from when one of the pens ran 

In my canvas Yorkshire Sculpture Park bag I have

Script of "The Regina Monologues"
A purple scarf with silver stars on it
A box of tissues
3 used tissues
A tupperware box which had my breakfast in it (all Bran)
A copy of Stephen Kings "Duma Key"
I-pod
2 tickets to last night's Woody Guthrie thing
A(nother) pen
A(nother) pencil
A banana
A small loaf of Warburton's bread (which was being given away free at Paddington this morning)

..... that's too much isn't it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 26, 2009)

5 Tissues! *punchestheair*


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Blog updated http://hogwit166.blogspot.com/searc...dated-max=2010-01-01T00:00:00Z&max-results=10


I'm liking your blog


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 26, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm liking your blog



Thanks


----------



## marty21 (Feb 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> 5 Tissues! *punchestheair*



i was sort of right on the mints front


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 26, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i was sort of right on the mints front



High 5! *nearlymisses*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 26, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i was sort of right on the mints front



Mints are not boiled sweets  Old ladies have boiled sweets!! (and used tissues and small scent bottle things )


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 26, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> ..... that's too much isn't it


Not if you're planning on being at work for more than 1 day


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

Anyone seen Sojjy yet?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 26, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mints are not boiled sweets  Old ladies have boiled sweets!! (and used tissues and small scent bottle things )



i know, but i mentioned mints later


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

Just found two of these head things in a cupboard. 
Have one at home but chewing over another now....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Anyone seen Sojjy yet?



Was she feeling a bit rough by the end of the last thread? I can't remember that she was particularly 

Busy with appraisals? She likes them a lot. Busy recruiting a new team member? Enjoys that too.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just found two of these head things in a cupboard.
> 
> Have one at home but chewing over another now....


Can you fill it?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Busy with appraisals? She likes them a lot. Busy recruiting a new team member? Enjoys that too.



As long as we know she is in a 'better place' then we can all stand down. 

Get the feeling Sojjys local offy will do well tonight


----------



## baldrick (Feb 26, 2009)

don't you get backache from carrying all that around??


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Can you fill it?



What shall I fill it with?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What shall I fill it with?



smarties


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 26, 2009)

sweets?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 26, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> sweets?



i would have high fived you if you'd said smarties then


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't like the orange ones


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 26, 2009)

How big is it? You can use it as a cereal bowl every morning


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

Orange are my favourite but I can't afford to get enough packets of smarties to fill it only with orange


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=8799986&postcount=7838

Last Soj post


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=8799986&postcount=7838
> 
> Last Soj post





Maybe she's still feeling a bit rough


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

5t3iia said:


> last soj post



24-02-2009
16:53


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 26, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I don't like the orange ones



I'll have them!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll save the orange ones up


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 26, 2009)

How about books/boxes of matches?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 26, 2009)

Am going to put a £1.27 Pret choclate bar thing on my debit card now, and perhaps have a smoke.

:waves:


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'll save the orange ones up



But that will take a while... 

By then we may have all found fulfilling, interesting jobs and these threads will be a distant memory?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 26, 2009)

cotton wool

then you could talk to it  and say something like

"what have you got between your ears, cotton wool?"


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

Phew.... 

Just had money cleared in my account 
NatWest allow till 14:30 before they stop the payments going out


----------



## baldrick (Feb 26, 2009)

really? that's a bit of luck.  do you avoid the bank charges now then?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 26, 2009)

decaff mocha and choc biscuit thing. Now to check HSBC to see if I can afford anything else before 1st 

Hmm....possibly not


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> But that will take a while...
> 
> By then we may have all found fulfilling, interesting jobs and these threads will be a distant memory?


Fulfiling interesting jobs? What are they?

Tbf, the boy just eats the orange ones when I do have smarties.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm tired now. My energy level has dipped 

Perhaps some tea will help.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 26, 2009)

I've got an Outlook reminder saying 'Handover for Friday' popping up for 3pm. I wonder what that is?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I've got an Outlook reminder saying 'Handover for Friday' popping up for 3pm. I wonder what that is?



Maybe it should read "Han*g*over"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 26, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Maybe it should read "Han*g*over"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 26, 2009)

It's nice to have my colleague - who was off this morning - back in the office but he just keeps talking at me constantly and all I want to do is sit quietly.

I am so anti-social


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 26, 2009)

Don't sit quietly too much. I have been and now have just come back from a meeting that I had no idea about


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

Hearing more stories about how much better/worse/funnier/different the old days were. 

Also amusingly one woman is tasked with setting up the company accounts in Excel. 
She asked me how to add two cells together just now. 
Is she the best person for this task?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hearing more stories about how much better/worse/funnier/different the old days were.
> 
> Also amusingly one woman is tasked with setting up the company accounts in Excel.
> She asked me how to add two cells together just now.
> Is she the best person for this task?



She sounds like she has as much excel knowledge as me so no, no she should step away from the computer !!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hearing more stories about how much better/worse/funnier/different the old days were.
> 
> Also amusingly one woman is tasked with setting up the company accounts in Excel.
> She asked me how to add two cells together just now.
> Is she the best person for this task?



Not she isn't. 

What do I win?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 26, 2009)

An orange smartie.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hearing more stories about how much better/worse/funnier/different the old days were.
> 
> Also amusingly one woman is tasked with setting up the company accounts in Excel.
> She asked me how to add two cells together just now.
> Is she the best person for this task?



clearly, was she recently involved in running a british bank?


----------



## aqua (Feb 26, 2009)

I gave up with that bit of work but have cleared off sending some emails off my to-do list

now if only people would stop fucking emailing me I would be able to skive off


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 26, 2009)

aqua said:


> I gave up with that bit of work but have cleared off sending some emails off my to-do list
> 
> now if only people would stop fucking emailing me I would be able to skive off



I ducked a phone call from someone I am doing some work for and my face got really really hot with shame


----------



## baldrick (Feb 26, 2009)

have. too. much. work.

i've been trying to type up these fucking minutes since 11am.  will people please stop phoning and emailing me? thanks.


----------



## aqua (Feb 26, 2009)

oh fuck shoot me now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 26, 2009)

Just under 30 minutes to go .... and it is _draaaaagggggging_. And I have tummy ache


----------



## baldrick (Feb 26, 2009)

aqua said:
			
		

> oh fuck shoot me now


why?


----------



## aqua (Feb 26, 2009)

I've just asked someone by email to go to one of my colleagues "and ask them to book some time in my diary"

*cries*

what have I turned into?


----------



## baldrick (Feb 26, 2009)

aqua said:


> I've just asked someone by email to go to one of my colleagues "and ask them to book some time in my diary"
> 
> *cries*
> 
> what have I turned into?


scum, clearly.

you're not the person i thought you were


----------



## aqua (Feb 26, 2009)

but since when have I had a work diary?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

Drrrraaaaaaaagggggggg..... 

Closer to the exit now though and some systems are working at least. 
Only three of us here now and the glass head is winking at me as I type.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Drrrraaaaaaaagggggggg.....
> 
> Closer to the exit now though and some systems are working at least.
> Only three of us here now and the glass head is winking at me as I type.



What is the glass head _for_?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

I might 'imagineer' some new industry mindset press statements


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What is the glass head _for_?



We took the office over from another company who did some sort of design and they left a lot of quirky stuff in here. The office manager and her team got in first and cleared out the bulk of it but some turns up from time to time.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Drrrraaaaaaaagggggggg.....
> 
> Closer to the exit now though and some systems are working at least.
> Only three of us here now and the glass head is winking at me as I type.



It is saying "Take me home Badgers. You know you want to. Fill me with smarties and cotton wool"


----------



## baldrick (Feb 26, 2009)

aqua said:


> but since when have I had a work diary?


i have a work diary.

is that a bad thing? 

i have to put stuff in it or i would never remember to send off people's expenses or sickness returns or attend any meetings


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> We took the office over from another company who did some sort of design and they left a lot of quirky stuff in here. The office manager and her team got in first and cleared out the bulk of it but some turns up from time to time.



Is it proper head sized? Like, you could use it for keep hats on and such?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is it proper head sized? Like, you could use it for keep hats on and such?



Yeah, it is full size head...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

Right, I am out of here but the head has a 24 reprive to stay. 

FRIDAY TOMORROW!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 26, 2009)

Draggin at job two now but at least I actually have something to do here


----------



## baldrick (Feb 26, 2009)

dragging at study.

dunno why they have to put essays online to read, it just means i waste my time on the internet instead of doing what i'm supposed to


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

Six o'clock and all's well so far...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

Tried going to bed early to wake up early and it worked.


----------



## foo (Feb 27, 2009)

oh god. very soon, i've got to spend a two hour journey with my boss. 

just me and him in a car. 

alone. 

<necks 2 valium>


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

foo said:


> oh god. very soon, i've got to spend a two hour journey with my boss.
> 
> just me and him in a car.
> 
> ...



Poor foo  pats gently on shoulder


----------



## marty21 (Feb 27, 2009)

foo said:


> oh god. very soon, i've got to spend a two hour journey with my boss.
> 
> just me and him in a car.
> 
> ...



sing, the wheels on the bus go round and round, for 2 hours, should help to pass the time

will i make the 8.10 train? that is the major issue at the moment


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

I once got locked in an apartment with my boss for 10 hours with the mafia outisde. 
They were simpler times.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

Song for CJ  Just referred to his Chelsea cup as his 'lucky mug'. I think we might be getting somewhere. 

She had sulky smile
She took her standard pose as she presented herself
She had sultry eyes, she made it perfectly plain that she was his
For a price

But he said leave me alone, I’m a family man
And my bark is much worse than my bite
He said leave me alone, I’m a family man
But if you push me too far I just might

She wore hurt surprise as she rechecked her make-up to protect herself
Dropped her price and pride she made it totally clear that she was his
For a night

She gave him her look, it would have worked on any other man around
He looked her up and down, she knew he couldn’t decide if he should
Hold his ground

She turned, tossed her head unlike her opening move, her final exit line
He waited much too long but by the time he got his courage up she was gone
Then he screamed leave me alone, I’m a family man
And my bark is much worse than my bite
He said leave me alone, I’m a family man
But if you push me too far, I just might


----------



## prunus (Feb 27, 2009)

Thursday drinking = ill.

That is all.

I'm going to go over there -> and die now.

What the fuck was in those green things she made me drink?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

prunus said:


> Thursday drinking = ill.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> ...



Adult 101: never drink anything green on a school night!


----------



## prunus (Feb 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Adult 101: never drink anything green on a school night!



I fear I must have missed that class 

I'm going for kill or cure with a bacon sandwich.

Wish me luck...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

Not for a bacon sanwich. Veggie slice would do you just as well


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 27, 2009)

prunus said:


> Thursday drinking = ill.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> ...


i drank pink stuff.

urgh


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 27, 2009)

Wtf is a veggie slice? 

Started the day with a spring in my step and a kinks song in my head... it's friday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Wtf is a veggie slice?
> 
> Started the day with a spring in my step and a kinks song in my head... it's friday



Burning hot vegetable oomska in flaky pastry.

<-- pescatarian and if I can't eat bacon neither can you


----------



## baldrick (Feb 27, 2009)

i failed at getting up this morning, was supposed to help a colleague with her conference at 8am.  i woke up at 8:30


----------



## marty21 (Feb 27, 2009)

missed the train  had to get the bus to the manor house - top deck - ooh free double seat,  double seat     double seat with unidentified brown stuff smeared on both seats   no other seats, so i perched with half a cheek until someone got off and i got a clean seat   then at each stop someone got on with the "ooh double seat free" expression, to be cruelly denied when they saw the brown stuff - it didn't smell btw, and seemed to have dried in, I suspect it may have been hot chocolate at one time


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

Day started bright today and seems to be continuing in that vein. 
I have a mischeif streak a mile wide today but not sure where to direct. 
Think this is due in part to an interesting start to the day which I should not post on a public forum.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

marty21 said:


> missed the train  had to get the bus to the manor house - top deck - ooh free double seat,  double seat     double seat with unidentified brown stuff smeared on both seats   no other seats, so i perched with half a cheek until someone got off and i got a clean seat   then at each stop someone got on with the "ooh double seat free" expression, to be cruelly denied when they saw the brown stuff - it didn't smell btw, and seemed to have dried in, I suspect it may have been hot chocolate at one time



Did you take a sample?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Think this is due in part to an interesting start to the day which I should not post on a public forum.



early morning glory ?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

Zat the 106 Mart? I used to like that route. I like it when it swings off Upper Clapton Road and does the backstreets to Finsbury Park


----------



## marty21 (Feb 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Did you take a sample?



no, you should have seen my little face when i realised the reason why it was a free double seat  >>>>


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Day started bright today and seems to be continuing in that vein.
> I have a mischeif streak a mile wide today but not sure where to direct.
> Think this is due in part to an interesting start to the day which I should not post on a public forum.



A _glorious_ start to the day?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

marty21 said:


> early morning glory ?



possibly


----------



## marty21 (Feb 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Zat the 106 Mart? I used to like that route. I like it when it swings off Upper Clapton Road and does the backstreets to Finsbury Park



no 253, i have never experienced any seat stain issues on the 106


----------



## marty21 (Feb 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> A _glorious_ start to the day?



<hifive>


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh well, it is Friday.....

I woke up at 05:30 this morning sporting a hard on that could glass. The thing surprised even me and was as turgid as a long-sighted cobblers thumb. There was something else with it too and it took a few minutes confusion to work out that the wood (while pleasing) was not the reason that I awoke so early. In fact I was in desperate need for a piss and the gentlemen posters of this board will no doubt understand that pissing through a cock harder and bluer (of vein) than a Millwall fan is not easy at times. This Kevlar javelin would not permit me to angle towards the pan so I had to settle for the bathroom sink. After a few minutes concentration I managed to finally break the swans neck and relieve myself via a steady stream of aromatic Artois urine. This was one of those pisses which never seem to end and threaten to spoil even the most careful aim but I got through it somehow without a stain on my character or the bathroom.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

marty21 said:


> <hifive>



I did consider glorifying myself this morning, as I was up early but decided not to


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 27, 2009)

this thread is starting to make me feel dizzy now. i have to go to a meeting now. behave yourselves kids....


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a meeting too (pretty sure you're not my Director though )

Badgers - I hope you cleaned the sink!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> this thread is starting to make me feel dizzy now. i have to go to a meeting now. behave yourselves kids....



Spring has proper kicked in for Draggers Anoymous


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 27, 2009)

Hel-lo all draggers!!

I have been up, into Maidenhead (very lovely day), bought tonight's tea (M&S £10.00 deal), checked out one of the charity shops, come home, had some toast, made some coffee and am now watching "Homes Under the Hammer".

Oh and working, of course


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Badgers - I hope you cleaned the sink!



Ran the hot tap


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hel-lo all draggers!!
> 
> I have been up, into Maidenhead (very lovely day), bought tonight's tea (M&S £10.00 deal), checked out one of the charity shops, come home, had some toast, made some coffee and am now watching "Homes Under the Hammer".
> 
> Oh and working, of course



Morning! There was hazy sunshine over the River at Temple station this morning. Was lovely. Now I'm ordering the same envelopes I've been ordering _all week_. Plan to finish today


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

It must be said that the sun lifted my already high Friday spirits this fine morn. 
There were the highest number of short skirts (sorry feminists and liberals) of 2009 on this mornings commute. 
I am not a mac wearing perv but ladies pins on display make a delayed train less of an issue.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm amazed that there are still people with scarfs and gloves on! It's not exactly short sleeve weather yet but winter is long gone.


----------



## baldrick (Feb 27, 2009)

booked a meeting room last week, they've phoned back and we can't have it 

now i can't remember who i've phoned and i really can't be bothered to start ringing round all over again.  i have things to do, like posting on urban.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

baldrick said:


> booked a meeting room last week, they've phoned back and we can't have it
> 
> now i can't remember who i've phoned and i really can't be bothered to start ringing round all over again.  i have things to do, like posting on urban.



This in internal room? Do you not have a booking grid? I'm always on the booking grid and Scheduling outlook doodad  Boring job is borin lol jus holpunchin lol


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 27, 2009)

I enjoyed being an honorary pensioner in Maidenhead - with my used tissues and tin of mints I think they realised I am an old biddie in spirit


----------



## baldrick (Feb 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> This in internal room? Do you not have a booking grid? I'm always on the booking grid and Scheduling outlook doodad  Boring job is borin lol jus holpunchin lol


no, external.  our meeting rooms here are shit.  plus, i like to have meetings in other places, gets me out of the office 

i only need to book a room because i did one of our managers a favour and said she could have the room that i'd booked 6 months ago.  why i said that, i don't know.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

Lunch needs to be here sooner 
Part of me wants to stroll in the air 
Another part quite fancies a pint though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I enjoyed being an honorary pensioner in Maidenhead - with my used tissues and tin of mints I think they realised I am an old biddie in spirit



I am _cack_ at working from home. I have to be right under the thumb to get anything done. Well, anything that I don't enjoy...and even stuff I do. Bare schoolkid attitude I've not grown out of 



baldrick said:


> no, external.  our meeting rooms here are shit.  plus, i like to have meetings in other places, gets me out of the office
> 
> i only need to book a room because i did one of our managers a favour and said she could have the room that i'd booked 6 months ago.  why i said that, i don't know.



Wtf did you do that for? I hope at least you got a brownie point?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Lunch needs to be here sooner
> Part of me wants to stroll in the air
> Another part quite fancies a pint though



S'ten forty already


----------



## baldrick (Feb 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am _cack_ at working from home. I have to be right under the thumb to get anything done. Well, anything that I don't enjoy...and even stuff I do. Bare schoolkid attitude I've not grown out of
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf did you do that for? I hope at least you got a brownie point?


mega brownie points 

still, they're all going to be cancelled out if i can't find a new room to replace it 

I have two options so far - a big room in a building the other side of town which has a car park, and which i will have to order food for, or a not so big room in a building that's reasonably easy to get to but has no car park but will supply nice food themselves.  for ten people (max).  so the second one could be a bit cramped 

dunno, what do you reckon?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

baldrick said:


> mega brownie points
> 
> still, they're all going to be cancelled out if i can't find a new room to replace it
> 
> ...




How many people will be driving? Is it form to cab from main office (with carpark) to this meeting room?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

I have just succumbed to marketing!!! 
The radio has an advert with a kid who is scared of his dad dying of cancer through smoking. 
The advert told you to text 'quit' to 63818 and I did it almost automatically. 
Now I have a DVD coming to me apparently


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

baldrick said:


> mega brownie points
> 
> still, they're all going to be cancelled out if i can't find a new room to replace it
> 
> ...



I can sort you out in SW18 if you want? 
No food but I could get some pizza in and stuff


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

I could do you a platter of nibbles in E1 if two of the people bring their own chairs


----------



## baldrick (Feb 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> How many people will be driving? Is it form to cab from main office (with carpark) to this meeting room?


8/10 people will be driving.  

there will be no cabs sadly, with it being the end of the financial year and having to pay for this meeting room with a box of paperclips and the rubber bands at the back of the cupboard.

i might just go for the second one and make the evil car drivers play dodge-the-traffic-warden.  if people complain it's cramped i will blame the manager who stole the room off me


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

baldrick said:


> 8/10 people will be driving.
> 
> there will be no cabs sadly, with it being the end of the financial year and having to pay for this meeting room with a box of paperclips and the rubber bands at the back of the cupboard.
> 
> i might just go for the second one and make the evil car drivers play dodge-the-traffic-warden.  if people complain it's cramped i will blame the manager who stole the room off me



Done. Now back to the drag


----------



## marty21 (Feb 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I could do you a platter of nibbles in E1 if two of the people bring their own chairs



could you do any nibbles in nw6, I'm starving


----------



## baldrick (Feb 27, 2009)

i think it would be fun to move the whole thing to london though.  i could pretend it's an away day


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

marty21 said:


> could you do any nibbles in nw6, I'm starving



NW6? This isn't a _regional_ meeting!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 27, 2009)

Oooh "To Buy Or Not To Buy" are looking for houses in the Windsor and Maidenhead area!!

I'm overexcited aren't I


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh "To Buy Or Not To Buy" are looking for houses in the Windsor and Maidenhead area!!
> 
> I'm overexcited aren't I



I once saw a groovy classic car with a cameraman squished in it going round a roundabout in Worthing. Later I saw Blind Date and the couple had gone to Worthing for their date in that car!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I once saw a groovy classic car with a cameraman squished in it going round a roundabout in Worthing. Later I saw Blind Date and the couple had gone to Worthing for their date in that car!



I'd have been excited!

Fucking hell, apparently the average house price in The Royal Borough or Windsor and Maidenhead is £450,000 

That is rather more than we paid for the one I am sitting in at the moment!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

marty21 said:


> could you do any nibbles in nw6, I'm starving



Do you have a Subway nearby?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Do you have a Subway nearby?



You'd wish the squits on a fellow dragger? And on a _Friday_? What a crool crool man you are


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

Listening to stories about peoples 'quirky' cats and their wacky personality quirks is nearly as boring as hearing about other peoples problems. 
Listening to Listening to is nearly as boring as hearing about other peoples dreams. 
Anything I missed?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Do you have a Subway nearby?



I'll take advice on that one


5t3IIa said:


> You'd wish the squits on a fellow dragger? And on a _Friday_? What a crool crool man you are



good advice


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

Foiled again


----------



## baldrick (Feb 27, 2009)

no not really.

small amounts of excitement here though.  we have newbies arriving on monday, a colleague coming off maternity leave on wednesday and another colleague also returning from maternity in a few weeks.  we have 2 fewer desks than people so the newbies plus the existing member of their team will have to be mobile workers and share random desks


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 27, 2009)

roll on 5 o'clock


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

What the fuck is wrong with me this week? 
I have been sucked into Twitter and now set up a fucking blog too. 
Need this fucking project to start as I am failing at treading water big time.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What the fuck is wrong with me this week?
> I have been sucked into Twitter and now set up a fucking blog too.
> Need this fucking project to start as I am failing at treading water big time.



you are all over the internets


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 27, 2009)

lol... a blog as well


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

marty21 said:


> you are all over the internets



It my mission to find the fucker (just one I reckon) who keeps stealing my username and stuff... 

Actually the blog is just to store my mobile phone piccys


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

Link to blog


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Link to blog



Link will come but it needs to be beefed up a bit innit?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It my mission to find the fucker (just one I reckon) who keeps stealing my username and stuff...
> 
> Actually the blog is just to store my mobile phone piccys



AHA! That's what I have (obviously, you've seen it) and I just publish to blog through the fone but _they chose the name of it_. I so so so so wish I didn't have the hideously accurate name of Hog Wit for my mobblog 

I expect you can set it up to go to your own chosen blog but I don't have time for that shit when I'm storking at work and all that.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Link to blog


Do you have to pay to send your pics to that blog you've got?  I've got a sony ericsson too.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Do you have to pay to send your pics to that blog you've got?  I've got a sony ericsson too.



I think so *but* I have a deal on the mobile internets - £5 a month for unltd and I when I actually look at my statement I use a tiny bit each month. I should use it more to make it worthwhile. On vodafone


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

http://hogwit166.blogspot.com/2009_02_01_archive.html

Updated!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

*Draggers Anonymous Friday Afternoon Project*

Okay, this one is a toast to a former (sacked) colleague of mine who was lovingly referred to as Coke Fiend (shortened to CF over time) and his wacky antics. 

I have 4 people in my office and none of them have nicknames yet. I think this afternoon I will create (within this thread only) some 'usernames' for them and a quick personal profile of their interesting and/or irritating profiles for each of them. 

Clearly this is a petty, pointless and childish task but I will need something to distract me for 10 minutes.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

Have you finished being distracted by your moblog?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Have you finished being distracted by your moblog?



My what now?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> My what now?




Mobile blog. Don't want to tell you stuff you already know but when you send a pic on your phone you get options: send as message, send as postcard etc - one might be 'send to blog'. Do that and it'll go online, publish the pic then send you info about what your blog is called and how to log in etc Just post link here  or it's an easy way to 'save as' pics if one hasn't got correct usb connection in bottom of manbag.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Mobile blog. Don't want to tell you stuff you already know but when you send a pic on your phone you get options: send as message, send as postcard etc - one might be 'send to blog'. Do that and it'll go online, publish the pic then send you info about what your blog is called and how to log in etc Just post link here  or it's an easy way to 'save as' pics if one hasn't got correct usb connection in bottom of manbag.



 

I have set this up and tested it so first piccy is up. 
Sony Ericsson to so free with my contract. 

New toy 


Twitter is so passé


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't have this function on my phone or contract! This month will be getting new phone and new contract, then I'll need instructions!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> instructions



Will swap instructions for steak fajitas


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 27, 2009)

Is that your favourite food?

Deal


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Is that your favourite food?
> 
> Deal



Steak-tastic  

Actually it is hard to say what my favourite food is. 

Right now the sausage buzz has really got hold of me but I like a lot of foods too much. Fajitas or Enchiladas made well at home are funking lusher than lush but you can have too many I guess? The humble jacket potato has a big place in my heart but on Sunday lunchtime I would replace with roast beef in a flash and show little remorse. 

I could go on..... 
Perhaps I should blog it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Steak-tastic
> 
> Actually it is hard to say what my favourite food is.
> 
> ...




And tweet it!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> And tweet it!



Pah, back in the day perhaps... 



Lunch time draws near now and I am in quandary as to what to do and where to go today. Had my morning sarnie but still feel I should eat something to see me through as I am have a quick beer in SE1 after work. 

Don't know stuff...


----------



## marty21 (Feb 27, 2009)

15 minutes to lunch - I'm starving - have to go to the bank and pay in my wages - but i do it at the cashpoint thingie there, so now queuing  still trying to sort out bacs payments here - it's only been about 6 months since  i started


----------



## sojourner (Feb 27, 2009)

I shouldn't moan...but I'm fucking going to 


I've had a BASTARD of a week - big flood, people letting me down, incompetence all the way, and today, I was going to catch up on all the reports that I should have been working on this week.  So what am I doing?  I'm sat on fucking Reception, because one of my receptionists got herself overwrought (again) about a pissy little swollen gland in her neck, that she's already taking medication for.  So now I'm doing HER job instead, and trying to fit mine in, as well as snatch a few FUCKING noodles for my fucking lunch

AAAARRRRGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 

i wish i had drag.  that is all


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

Sojjy  

We have missed you gragging along of late (see earlier posts) and guess that this proves perhaps a bit of drag is sometimes a good thing? 

Was the flood work or home?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Sojjy
> 
> We have missed you gragging along of late (see earlier posts) and guess that this proves perhaps a bit of drag is sometimes a good thing?
> 
> Was the flood work or home?



I'll check posts later chuck - still trying to get two big fucking reports done and off to two separate Boards 

Work flood in one our the centres.  Had been going all night.  Lots of damage, big fucking bills.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

Right, I am gonna stroll to town I think and possibly will see if the MD is in the pub on route.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Right, I am gonna stroll to town I think and possibly will see if the MD is in the pub on route.



You can feel the sun in your bones man. It's _out_ today 


Welcome back soj! Missed ya


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 27, 2009)

http://palhas969.blogspot.com/

You all made me do this! When my mobile comes in and it's hundreds of pounds I am going to blame y'all!!

(Hope you like pink )


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> http://palhas969.blogspot.com/
> 
> You all made me do this! When my mobile comes in and it's hundreds of pounds I am going to blame y'all!!
> 
> (Hope you like pink )



That is a beautiful beautiful thing x1trn

Turn comments on!

Mine --> http://thespinger.blogspot.com/


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That is a beautiful beautiful thing x1trn
> 
> Turn comments on!
> 
> Mine --> http://thespinger.blogspot.com/



Will do!!

Am finding my way around things at the moment. Me and technology have a fraught relationship


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

Take video of a banana skin sailing into the skip!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 27, 2009)

I am trying to follow people's blogs but am coming up at mightywease (another of my t'internet names) not QOG's


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am trying to follow people's blogs but am coming up at mightywease (another of my t'internet names) not QOG's



When I logged into my mobile blog at go.blogger.com (on PC) with my 'claim token' (that was sent by SMS after I published pics through my fone) then it asked me to log into my gmail account then asked if I wanted to consolidate my blogs. I said yup and I *think* it was 'Cool, we'll transfer over all your moblog stuff ina  sec' but doesn't appear to have done so....yet.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, I've missed you guys

I could fucking cry.  In fact, I almost did.  Fuckface reckons she's got to have complete bed rest. FOR A FUCKING SWOLLEN GLAND??? Taking the PISS.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Well, I've missed you guys
> 
> I could fucking cry.  In fact, I almost did.  Fuckface reckons she's got to have complete bed rest. FOR A FUCKING SWOLLEN GLAND??? Taking the PISS.



Ugh, that sort of thing is so annoying! You know it's pathetic but what can you do?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh shit 




			
				Facebook msg said:
			
		

> hi stella
> 
> want to go ahead with the pub quiz idea!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



I did _idly _think that Stella's Super Star Super Nation of Quizlam Pub Nonsense!!1! might be a good name but aside from that and a thread on here I've done nothing.


E2a: just noticed 'pull it apart'


----------



## sojourner (Feb 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> but what can you do?



Scream, shout, smash things up.  Fight. Twat someone. Anyone.

I was going to actually catch up today.  Spend a quiet day and knock off at 4.  Have my first fucking drink since Monday.  Because despite all of the shit that's happened this week, I have stuck to my decision not to drink.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

Only made is as far as the Cats Back public house and quaffed two pints of ale while passing the time of day with the charming barmaids.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Scream, shout, smash things up.  Fight. Twat someone. Anyone.
> 
> I was going to actually catch up today.  Spend a quiet day and knock off at 4.  Have my first fucking drink since Monday.  Because despite all of the shit that's happened this week, I have stuck to my decision not to drink.



Well done  Takes more than someone else's gland to break you 



Badgers said:


> Only made is as far as the Cats Back public house and quaffed two pints of ale while passing the time of day with the charming barmaids.



Utterly crool in the light of above


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Utterly crool in the light of above





I know, I had not refreshed the page so now feel like dirt.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I know, I had not refreshed the page so now *feel like dirt*.



Don't

At least one of us had a lunch break and a drink, Comrade Bajjy 

I'm trying to think up excuses to fuck off at 4.  Apart from the truthful one which is 'I have worked my arse off all week with nary a break, and you can all just fuck right off' 

There's a meeting going on til 4.  The more I think about it, the more I am tempted to just GO after that.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

Do it.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

Just Do it.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Don't
> 
> At least one of us had a lunch break and a drink, Comrade Bajjy
> 
> ...



do it, tell them it's a personal health related emergency -


----------



## sojourner (Feb 27, 2009)

emails gone out to everyone - I have a pre-arranged meeting at 4 and only just found out Receptionist not coming back. Sorry everybody!! 

(have to wait til 4 cos there's a meeting going on and I have to lock up and alarm that room before leaving)


----------



## baldrick (Feb 27, 2009)

the shit has hit the fan at work


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

baldrick said:


> the shit has hit the fan at work



You work? Your shit? Your fan?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 27, 2009)

baldrick said:


> the shit has hit the fan at work



uh ho jungle


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

baldrick said:


> the shit has hit the fan at work



For others or you or all? 

Nasty shit?


----------



## baldrick (Feb 27, 2009)

it's potentially very nasty.  can't really say any more tbh.  today has been utter rubbish.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

baldrick said:


> it's potentially very nasty.  can't really say any more tbh.  today has been utter rubbish.



But you had brownie points this morning! Wtf?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 27, 2009)

baldrick said:


> it's potentially very nasty.  can't really say any more tbh.  today has been utter rubbish.



you have my deepest sympathies chick.  Not what you need on any day.  Hope you're okay - or will be okay.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 27, 2009)

at least you didn't sit on an unidentified brown stain on a bus seat this morning

one has to look at the positives


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 27, 2009)

Managers are all off at a conference, the mice are indeed playing

and I can finally take this sodding tie off!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 27, 2009)

the last time i had to wear a tie at work was in 2003


----------



## baldrick (Feb 27, 2009)

i *think* i'll be fine.  given that i was one of the people who discovered the problem, reported it and am working to rectify it i'm fairly safe.  i hope.  the head of the organisation has got the serious hump though


----------



## marty21 (Feb 27, 2009)

baldrick said:


> i *think* i'll be fine.  given that i was one of the people who discovered the problem, reported it and am working to rectify it i'm fairly safe.  i hope.  the head of the organisation has got the serious hump though









the boss is in a right mood


----------



## sojourner (Feb 27, 2009)

baldrick said:


> i *think* i'll be fine.  given that i was one of the people who discovered the problem, reported it and am working to rectify it i'm fairly safe.  i hope.  the head of the organisation has got the serious hump though



oh well, you should be alright then   Still not what you need mind


----------



## prunus (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello again dragsters, a hour asleep on the floor of the disabled lavatory and I feel almost human again.

What has my life become...?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 27, 2009)

prunus said:


> Hello again dragsters, *a hour asleep on the floor of the disabled lavatory* and I feel almost human again.
> 
> What has my life become...?



good work!


----------



## prunus (Feb 27, 2009)

marty21 said:


> good work!



Why thank you.  And I'm only just getting warmed up.  There are whole new unplumbed depths I reckon I can manage to reach if I just but try.  You just have to believe...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

prunus said:


> a hour asleep on the floor of the disabled lavatory and I feel almost human again.



That will go on your gravestone! 




Must be a quiet week as this thread has already amassed well over 500 posts.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

I've been working harder in this thread than at work 


*getsfired*


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 27, 2009)

the spring in my step isn't very springy anymore


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> the spring in my step isn't very springy anymore



What's up with _you_?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 27, 2009)

Nothing, I just need to get out of here and start the weekend


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> the spring in my step isn't very springy anymore



Does this help?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Nothing, I just need to get out of here and start the weekend



You missed boss pic. He was on my blog but is gone now.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 27, 2009)

Arghhh... bloody work 

I don't know badgers - I like the grass but not her toenails


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You missed boss pic. He was on my blog but is gone now.



I saved it... 

Have sent it to the advertising company for them to pimp it up and give it a stalker twist.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I saved it...
> 
> Have sent it to the advertising company for them to pimp it up and give it a stalker twist.



I'm going to turn the shutter noise back on my fone. I am a danger to myself.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am a danger to myself.



Quoted for reference and future psych referral


----------



## prunus (Feb 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm going to turn the shutter noise back on my fone. I am a danger to myself.



Noooooooooooooooooo!  More inappropriate photos please.  Perhaps you could hide out in the cubicle in the men's loos and wait for him to come in to use the urinals?  I'm sure we'd all like to see that.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

There's a pic of my friend David's knob on hogwit166. He was peeing in the _street_ and I was so disgusted I had to get evidence.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 27, 2009)

I have deleted my blog as it all went a bit funny   However I am in the process of creating a new one!!


----------



## prunus (Feb 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> There's a pic of my friend David's knob on hogwit166. He was peeing in the _street_ and I was so disgusted I had to get evidence.



Ah - *that's* what that picture is.  I couldn't work it out at all


----------



## sojourner (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm outta here

s'long draggers - see you on the other side!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have deleted my blog as it all went a bit funny



What?! NOOOOOOOOOOO!



QueenOfGoths said:


> However I am in the process of creating a new one!!



Oh thank god


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I'm outta here
> 
> s'long draggers - see you on the other side!



10 mins early


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

Okay, I was gonna stay till 17:30 but I might start heading towards the door at 16:00 I think.
There is just zero motivation now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

Awww *makesthatsnotfairface*


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Awww *makesthatsnotfairface*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 27, 2009)

New blog address 

http://mightywease.blogspot.com/

Hope I can make it work this time


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

One bloke I work with is on the phone to his wife as his kid just got busted bunking off school. 
Wicked to hear one side of that sort of conversation. 
Sounds like he will be banned from playing basketball this weekend. 

More to follow.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> New blog address
> 
> http://mightywease.blogspot.com/
> 
> Hope I can make it work this time



Green?!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

Last thing I overheard here was 'Were you at the backend of this Logica thing?'


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 27, 2009)

So you can't follow a blog unless you have a blog


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Green?!



Yeessss I think I may have to change that in a bit. It looked good in the preview. Honest!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> So you can't follow a blog unless you have a blog



Did not read this, that is a bit shitty isn't it?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry, was a question


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 27, 2009)

I can't believe that here, twitter and now blogging is stopping me from playing video games.

Shouldn't it be the other way round


----------



## marty21 (Feb 27, 2009)

just had some banana cake


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 27, 2009)

marty21 said:


> just had some banana cake



Got any left?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

Heh, just had some secret insider news from someone inside a bank that may have been in the news for all the wrong reasons. 
The words hefty and thousands and tens and bar and bill were mentioned.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Sorry, was a question



Do you have a gmail account? If you go to the blog bit of that it's blogger/blogspot - all same log in.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 27, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Got any left?



3 slices  one of my favourite tenants came in, and gave me banana cake -


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Do you have a gmail account? If you go to the blog bit of that it's blooger/blogspot - all same log in.


 You already went through these instructions didn't you?  Thread. too. fast. for. me.

You realise you're doing badgers out his fajitas by giving me instructions


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

baldrick said:


> i *think* i'll be fine.  given that i was one of the people who discovered the problem, reported it and am working to rectify it i'm fairly safe.  i hope.  the head of the organisation has got the serious hump though



People looking at this they should not at work? Virii getting in?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 27, 2009)

marty21 said:


> 3 slices  one of my favourite tenants came in, and gave me banana cake -



That's nice

At Christmas one of our authors sometimes gives the firm a box of biscuits. Last year they were a bit stale though


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> You realise you're doing badgers out his fajitas by giving me instructions



 x 1,000,000


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> You already went through these instructions didn't you?  Thread. too. fast. for. me.
> 
> You realise you're doing badgers out his fajitas by giving me instructions



Oh _poor_ leaving-at-4-to-drink-and-already-had-lunchtime-pints Badgers? Fuck him.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh _poor_ leaving-at-4-to-drink-and-already-had-lunchtime-pints Badgers? Fuck him.



he has made his own bed


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

((for shame)) 

It is gone 4pm and I am still _working_ like *mad* for the MAN!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

OK weekend plans ahoy! How to get from WC2 to Latimer Road and then to E1....

<tfl>

Holborn - Kings X - H&C - Latimer Road - Stepney Green


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

If any dragger are free next week then there is a small drink taking place in SE17 on Thursday night 
linky

Some sort of occasion to mark


----------



## prunus (Feb 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> If any dragger are free next week then there is a small drink taking place in SE17 on Thursday night
> linky
> 
> Some sort of occasion to mark



Drink   I will never drink again...

Probably...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

prunus said:


> I will never drink again...



Quoted for legal reasons


----------



## marty21 (Feb 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> OK weekend plans ahoy! How to get from WC2 to Latimer Road and then to E1....
> 
> <tfl>
> 
> Holborn - Kings X - H&C - Latimer Road - Stepney Green



bit of a commute that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> If any dragger are free next week then there is a small drink taking place in SE17 on Thursday night
> linky
> 
> Some sort of occasion to mark



Oh bums - I'm rehearsing I'm afraid


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

Right, I am free and away from the office once more


----------



## marty21 (Feb 27, 2009)

Numbers said:


> Drag sucks.. eu natural everytime?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

marty21 said:


> bit of a commute that



From work to mates house to give him a massage then home. Not too bad, for a Friday 


OH NO THOUGH I DONT HAVE A BOOK!!!1!!!1


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

Marty you terrible cunt!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Marty you terrible cunt!



sorry, was feeling mischievous


----------



## marty21 (Feb 27, 2009)

i think it will disappear again in 10 posts


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

marty21 said:


> sorry, was feeling mischievous



Hopped up on banana cake he ran WILD!

Oh hellsbells! It's 1658!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 27, 2009)

My period has started so at least two days of pain and grouchiness to look forward too 

However Mr.QofG's is home and I am hoping he will make me a cup of tea. Or else I may have to hormonally stab him. In the face


----------



## baldrick (Feb 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> People looking at this they should not at work? Virii getting in?


can't really say.  but it's potentially a lot worse than that.  _bad_ people may be looking at stuff they shouldn't


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 27, 2009)

baldrick said:


> can't really say.  but it's potentially a lot worse than that.  _bad_ people may be looking at stuff they shouldn't



*PORN?*

Things are never good when you need to use all the blue smilies


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2009)

it's saturday y'all


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 28, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it's saturday y'all



Yo yo yo


----------



## baldrick (Feb 28, 2009)

morning slackers   am posting from my bed.... marvellous stuff


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 28, 2009)

Jesus we are so sad 

Bladrick - do you have a moblog?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2009)

This thread is nearly at 600 bloody posts!! 

Are the dragging collective solely to blame for the failing UK economy or are we victims of poor management? It is clear to me that the efforts made in populating this thread of quality drivel is indicative of our willingness to throw ourselves into a task. This leads me to beleive that the blame must lie with the poor management. 

In other news I am hungover and have spent the first part of my day blogging, drinking coffee and smoking.


----------



## baldrick (Feb 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Jesus we are so sad
> 
> Bladrick - do you have a moblog?


what's one of those?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> This thread is nearly at 600 bloody posts!!
> 
> Are the dragging collective solely to blame for the failing UK economy or are we victims of poor management? It is clear to me that the efforts made in populating this thread of quality drivel is indicative of our willingness to throw ourselves into a task. This leads me to beleive that the blame must lie with the poor management.
> 
> In other news I am hungover and have spent the first part of my day blogging, drinking coffee and smoking.



Whose, not who's...I think


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 28, 2009)

baldrick said:


> what's one of those?



AHA!

Mobile blog. 

See when you take a pick on your fone and it asks 'send?'. You can probably chose between sending to yer mate (like usual, I assume) and sending as postcard (I don't know what that is) or perhaps 'send to blog?' Choose the latter and it'll publish it then send you an SMS with a link to the blog it's chosen for you. You can log into that (with gmail account) and end up with something like this http://badgersmusing.blogspot.com/ or this http://thespinger.blogspot.com/ or this http://mightywease.blogspot.com/


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> AHA!
> 
> Mobile blog.
> 
> See when you take a pick on your fone and it asks 'send?'. You can probably chose between sending to yer mate (like usual, I assume) and sending as postcard (I don't know what that is) or perhaps 'send to blog?' Choose the latter and it'll publish it then send you an SMS with a link to the blog it's chosen for you. You can log into that (with gmail account) and end up with something like this http://badgersmusing.blogspot.com/ or this http://thespinger.blogspot.com/





People will judge me and stuff now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 28, 2009)

Upstais are having sex. I repeat: Upstairs are having sex.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> People will judge me and stuff now



Probably, yah but I suspect you want to be judged....and found an agent


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Upstais are having sex. I repeat: Upstairs are having sex.



Can you record it as a sound clip and blog it? 
In fact can you do this via the mobile and submit sound clips as you do photos? 
There is opportunity for mischief here!! 



5t3IIa said:


> Probably, yah but I suspect you want to be judged....and found an agent



What is your rate? 
10% or do you want something upfront?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 28, 2009)

Uuuuurgh  Bad period pains in the night hace meant a bad nights sleep so I am currently sitting on the sofa in a pink fluffy dressing gown when I should be doing stuff,

No one near me is having sex btw.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No one near me is having sex btw.



Or so we would have you think....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Or so we would have you think....



 Runs around the house looking in cupboards, under the bed just in case...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 28, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Uuuuurgh  Bad period pains in the night hace meant a bad nights sleep so I am currently sitting on the sofa in a pink fluffy dressing gown when I should be doing stuff,
> 
> No one near me is having sex btw.



What! You had a swanky dinner out with some man with a Dennis Hopper last night! I _saw_ you!

Blog updated!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What! You had a swanky dinner out with some man with a Dennis Hopper last night! I _saw_ you!
> 
> Blog updated!



Hee hee 

He doesn't have the 'tache any more sadly but he is currently being "very manly" and painting the kitchen!


----------



## baldrick (Feb 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> AHA!
> 
> Mobile blog.
> 
> See when you take a pick on your fone and it asks 'send?'. You can probably chose between sending to yer mate (like usual, I assume) and sending as postcard (I don't know what that is) or perhaps 'send to blog?' Choose the latter and it'll publish it then send you an SMS with a link to the blog it's chosen for you. You can log into that (with gmail account) and end up with something like this http://badgersmusing.blogspot.com/ or this http://thespinger.blogspot.com/ or this http://mightywease.blogspot.com/


when my phone returns from being repaired i will do so.  currently using an ancient nokia


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 28, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hee hee
> 
> He doesn't have the 'tache any more sadly but he is currently being "very manly" and painting the kitchen!



My ex grew one of those taches once - it was astonishing how well it suited him 

Painting? What colour? Bog!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 28, 2009)

baldrick said:


> when my phone returns from being repaired i will do so.  currently using an ancient nokia



Nice one. All of those 3 blog are each following two people so we need fresh blood


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> My ex grew one of those taches once - it was astonishing how well it suited him
> 
> Painting? What colour? Bog!



Red-ish, I hope. I shall take spme pics later and post them up 

Right, I think I may have to to back to bed for a bit  as I am feeling like shit. Bloody women's stuff


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2009)

We have to be careful that we don't lose focus on this thread. 
Dragging, whining and procrastinating is the theme not shameless self promotion and plugging of blogs  

In other news should I place adverts on my blog to earn me loads of cash and then spam my work email database (75,000 email addresses) with it? Perhaps not as this is not in the spirit of things and the petty data protection act might kick in


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 28, 2009)

Poor Qoths  See you laterz on at least 4 types of interwebz doodads


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> We have to be careful that we don't lose focus on this thread.
> Dragging, whining and procrastinating is the theme not shameless self promotion and plugging of blogs
> 
> In other news should I place adverts on my blog to earn me loads of cash and then spam my work email database (75,000 email addresses) with it? Perhaps not as this is not in the spirit of things and the petty data protection act might kick in



Adsense is totally geared up to know if you're spamming it yourself man. I'd wait til you're bedded in and have more than two followers....


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'd wait til you're bedded in and have more than two followers....



My agent is clearly not working hard enough


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> My agent is clearly not working hard enough



I believe that agents now command 12%. Qoths should know about this.

What about ME? I need an agent if this bloody quiz thing is to go ahead. I've officially said 'Yes darling that sounds like fun. Start on 30/3?' now so I'm committed...and too scared to read back that thread I posted. It's hard work! Monthly! I need helps. I've also considered the marking between rounds - I am shit scared of cocking it up and getting shouted out of the pub


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2009)

baldrick said:


> when my phone returns from being repaired i will do so.  currently using an ancient nokia



What is your usual handset?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What about ME? I need an agent if this bloody quiz thing is to go ahead. I've officially said 'Yes darling that sounds like fun. Start on 30/3?' now so I'm committed...and too scared to read back that thread I posted. It's hard work! Monthly! I need helps. I've also considered the marking between rounds - I am shit scared of cocking it up and getting shouted out of the pub



Quite happy to give you a hand if you want 5t3IIa?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Quite happy to give you a hand if you want 5t3IIa?



Thanks man, I was hoping you'd say that  Have to get the family together for some bluesky thinking out of our boxes in mutually convenient spot in a week or so


----------



## baldrick (Feb 28, 2009)

awww 5t3lla   quizzes are hard work... there's no way you'd get me offering to set one   you've got to make sure the answers are bang on or the beardy blokes in the corner will complain.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 28, 2009)

baldrick said:


> awww 5t3lla   quizzes are hard work... there's no way you'd get me offering to set one   you've got to make sure the answers are bang on or the beardy blokes in the corner will complain.



Oh god! Thanks for that  I suppose it does need repeating but omg!

I did a 'pub quiz' on the radio this week and an answer got disputed on-air. Was scary, even from people I know. Had to suspend points from that Q then OF COURSE I was right and sent out emails to prove it 

Planetoid planetoid planetoid


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Thanks man, I was hoping you'd say that  Have to get the family together for some bluesky thinking out of our boxes in mutually convenient spot in a week or so



Will be a bit daunting but quite happy to help you with the format and also set some questions for you. No doubt you will be a ninja at this after a few weeks but a bit of support early on is always good. Daunting tasks are not best done alone at first. 

Remind me of the location of the pub? 
No doubt I can drag myself and the wifey along and show some moral support. 





5t3IIa said:


> bluesky thinking


----------



## baldrick (Feb 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What is your usual handset?


an sec905.  nice, but broke within weeks of getting it


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2009)

baldrick said:


> an sec905.  nice, but broke within weeks of getting it



Shame.

I had the same thing with my C902 
It was made of total fail but they did just give up the second time and replaced the handset. Now it works like a well oiled spring  

Have seen this oddly named new model which is available the 2nd half of 2009. I think that I am due an upgrade in May but may hold on for this one to launch and see what the consumer opinion is. 

I had mentally told myself I was heading for an iPhone but been with SE for so long now I think perhaps I will give it a go.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Will be a bit daunting but quite happy to help you with the format and also set some questions for you. No doubt you will be a ninja at this after a few weeks but a bit of support early on is always good. Daunting tasks are not best done alone at first.
> 
> Remind me of the location of the pub?
> No doubt I can drag myself and the wifey along and show some moral support.



http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/73/7387/George_Tavern/Stepney



> full of morons who claim to be artists. the manager pauline is one most irritating people on the planet. i hate the place, the people and what they stand for





Pauline is _lovely_.

Just had a though Badgers: are you related to brothers called Mark and Jamie? From down South?


----------



## baldrick (Feb 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh god! Thanks for that  I suppose it does need repeating but omg!
> 
> I did a 'pub quiz' on the radio this week and an answer got disputed on-air. Was scary, even from people I know. Had to suspend points from that Q then OF COURSE I was right and sent out emails to prove it
> 
> Planetoid planetoid planetoid


  

you'll be fine.  badgers sounds like a rock


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/73/7387/George_Tavern/Stepney



BITE reviews are always taken with a pinch of salt! 
In fact due to this and the pop-ups I deleted it and now use FAP for pub checking/locating. 

They offer an interesting review of the George Tavern and sounds like you may have a tough crowd 



5t3IIa said:


> Pauline is _lovely_.
> 
> Just had a though Badgers: are you related to brothers called Mark and Jamie? From down South?



No brothers, just a sister called Katherine.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> BITE reviews are always taken with a pinch of salt!
> In fact due to this and the pop-ups I deleted it and now use FAP for pub checking/locating.
> 
> They offer an interesting review of the George Tavern and sounds like you may have a tough crowd
> ...



FAP  Yeah - I am not scared of that crowd, is my people  The vinyl is not taken care of because you can just go into the corner and put anything you fancy on 

I thought maybe cousins or something. I'm from near Worthing and knew Mark and Jamie way back - same surname as you, like, and with your Brighton connection  <stalking ends>


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> FAP  Yeah - I am not scared of that crowd, is my people  The vinyl is not taken care of because you can just go into the corner and put anything you fancy on



Good start. 
Sometimes not knowing the crowd is better as you get less judging and piss taking. 
That said if you fuck up with your own crowd they will forgive you  



5t3IIa said:


> I thought maybe cousins or something. I'm from near Worthing and knew Mark and Jamie way back - same surname as you, like, and with your Brighton connection  <stalking ends>



I have cousins spread far and wide but most originate from the Woking area. My upbringing was in Aldershot but my dad migrated to Sussex after parents divorce.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 28, 2009)

My mum orginally from Finsbury Park and moved to the bloody seaside/countryside to have children. I shot up to the Smoke as soon as I could  S'boring in the provinces.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> My mum orginally from Finsbury Park and moved to the bloody seaside/countryside to have children. I shot up to the Smoke as soon as I could  S'boring in the provinces.



Do the days drag more outside the city limits then? 
FFS is there no escape from this madness woman??!??!?!?!?? 

I seem to be in a loop were every so often I crave peace, quite, fields and a sky devoid of helicopters. Then when I arrive in these tranquil settings I can last around two days before I starting getting the itch for pollution in my lungs and 24 hour offy access.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh sing it brother. I am off down South for mother's birthday at some point today. Have a dongle so might be able to post through the train drag too  1.5 days of sea air (makes me tired), brother's kids (makes me tired) and gin drinking (makes me tired) and I'll be yearning for the peace and tranqullity of The Endz.

That said: I went to Latimer Road last night and I could _smell_ The Westway  That's proper grim.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2009)

Alright Saturday Draggers (should there be such a thing?) I need to switch of the digital drug that is Urban75 and head out the door if I am to get my sausage fix from the market. 
We plan to follow this by buying the Guardian and reading over a lunchtime pint. 
Are we becoming 'off the shelf' liberals? 
Is there anything to add to this?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 28, 2009)

Sounds like a blog post that could be spotted and lead to a column in said Gaurdain matey


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sounds like a blog post that could be spotted and lead to a column in said Gaurdain matey



This may happen in a few hours 

*raises glass to agents creativity


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 28, 2009)

http://thespinger.blogspot.com/

OK - that blackboard pic is my first _ever_ GIMP image


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 28, 2009)

I just realised that out of last weeks proper _hardcore_ draggers I am the only one who isn't married and thusly still on this stupid thread talking to myself and doing stupid things stupidly


----------



## baldrick (Feb 28, 2009)

doesn't sojjjy count???  ((((sojjy))))  i know she hasn't been around much, but still.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 28, 2009)

baldrick said:


> doesn't sojjjy count???  ((((sojjy))))  i know she hasn't been around much, but still.....



Oh yes she very much counts but not for the purposes of my post above. Like, she's been busy this week too - no drag for her.

Are _you_ married?


----------



## baldrick (Feb 28, 2009)

me married?  _married_?????!  

no, no i'm not


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 1, 2009)

*hic* no drag had mid afternoon nap now is midnight-something. Defence=this first thread in history


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2009)

50 posts on a Saturday?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!

Where did we all go wrong (asked by the man who is posting at 13:30) and is this thread guilty of making the weekend drag as well as the week. Is there hope for the dragging few or are we admitting defeat?


----------



## prunus (Mar 1, 2009)

There is no hope but to embrace the drag.  Go on, embrace it.  Learn to love the drag.  The drag is your friend.  The drag will be with you always.  The drag will never let you down.  

Love the drag.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 1, 2009)

Happy March draggers!!

I am invalided on the sofa (lack of sleep + MS = knackeredness) so will just stay here shouting "TEA" every so often if that's alright


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 1, 2009)

Yesterday and today not very draggy at all really but am drawn to this thread. Am currently at bus stop B on Roman Rd trying to get to Shoreham by Sea


----------



## baldrick (Mar 1, 2009)

i'm having a break from study.  study is dragging rather a lot.  am aiming to have got to page 100 by the end of the day, am on page 71 now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 1, 2009)

Reading or writing?


----------



## baldrick (Mar 1, 2009)

both.  reading and making notes.  i am far too easily distracted   30 pages isn't a lot


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 2, 2009)

Shit! Thought for the Day is on! I'm late!


----------



## prunus (Mar 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Shit! Thought for the Day is on! I'm late!



Yes, me too, looks like another one of those days...  

See you on the other side...


----------



## Numbers (Mar 2, 2009)

12 noon start for me this week.  Cos I usually go in for 7 it's a bit strange as I've been up for hours, doing f'in chores.

Tis gonna be a long day/week.


----------



## prunus (Mar 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Shit! Thought for the Day is on! I'm late!



OK; straps on, visor down, navicom initialised, weapons powered up.  Let the dragging begin.

Only 8 minutes late in the end, not too shabby.

C'mon guys, get to it, this day isn't going to drag itself you know.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2009)

morning draggers !


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 2, 2009)

Morning!

I'm trying something today - staying out of this thread. I feel Monday Inspiration coursing through my etc.

I think the dragging thread actually halps _create drag_! Controversial I know. I'll leave that with you guys to run up the flagpole and see if anyone salutes it and catch you on the flipside.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2009)

Greetings from Warren Street - which smelt of incense this morning, which was rather pleasant.

The skip has gone -  - but the sandwiche shop/cafe across the road is having a make over  - oooooh! - which hopefully will provide my window gazing distraction for a few days


----------



## prunus (Mar 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> the sandwiche shop/cafe across the road is having a make over  - oooooh! - which hopefully will provide my window gazing distraction for a few days



PICS!!!


----------



## ovaltina (Mar 2, 2009)

Somebody's written The World Is Grey in foot high letters on one of the buildings near my office.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Somebody's written The World Is Grey in foot high letters on one of the buildings near my office.



Freaky


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 2, 2009)

Network borked so am smokin in sunshine.
WHERE IS BADGERS AND SOJ?!


----------



## moomoo (Mar 2, 2009)

Can a bored stay at home mum join in this thread or do you need to be employed?


----------



## prunus (Mar 2, 2009)

moomoo said:


> Can a bored stay at home mum join in this thread or do you need to be employed?



Hell yes.  Is your day dragging?  Do you need somewhere to kill time?

Then this is your home, my friend.   Welcome.


----------



## moomoo (Mar 2, 2009)

Hurrah!  

My day is dragging.  I've got to fetch the boy from school to take him to the docs in a bit so that should kill some time.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Morning!
> 
> I'm trying something today - staying out of this thread. I feel Monday Inspiration coursing through my etc.
> 
> I think the dragging thread actually halps _create drag_! Controversial I know. I'll leave that with you guys to run up the flagpole and see if anyone salutes it and catch you on the flipside.



one hour later 



5t3IIa said:


> Network borked so am smokin in sunshine.
> WHERE IS BADGERS AND SOJ?!




good work!


----------



## prunus (Mar 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Network borked so am smokin in sunshine.
> WHERE IS BADGERS AND SOJ?!



Knew it couldn't last


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2009)

moomoo said:


> Hurrah!
> 
> My day is dragging.  *I've got to fetch the boy from school to take him to the docs* in a bit so that should kill some time.



Hope he is okay 

Did Badgers say he had a day off today or have I imagined that?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 2, 2009)

I so intended to get down to it but it doesn't work!

IS is on case


----------



## prunus (Mar 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I so intended to get down to it but it doesn't work!
> 
> IS is on case



Just give in.... give in... surrender to the warm and slightly sticky fuzziness that is the drag.  You cannot fight it, you cannot beat it.  Surrender... surrender...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2009)

played pub cricket on a long drive sunday, anyone ever played it? no point playing it on motorways as you need to pass pubs 

every pub gives a score depending on how many legs are in the name, so the cock would have 2 legs, 2 runs, the king george would have 2 legs, 2 runs, and so on, If a pub has no legs, i.e the crown, then it's a wicket down . Mrs21 was batting, and i had her at 36-7 before we passed the hare and hounds, which she argued 84 legs  she said there would 20 hounds in a pack chasing a hare,  she was 126-9 at close of play


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2009)

Last night I dreamt about someone who used to work here - and I _really, really_ fancied - but who I haven't seen for nearly 7 years. In my dream he had grown a long beard and he let me stroke it. I was so excited...

Real life just pales after that


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Last night I dreamt about someone who used to work here - and I _really, really_ fancied - but who I haven't seen for nearly 7 years. In my dream he had grown a long beard and he let me stroke it. I was so excited...
> 
> Real life just pales after that



<presents beard for stroking purposes> 

<badgers misses out again >


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> played pub cricket on a long drive sunday, anyone ever played it? no point playing it on motorways as you need to pass pubs
> 
> every pub gives a score depending on how many legs are in the name, so the cock would have 2 legs, 2 runs, the king george would have 2 legs, 2 runs, and so on, If a pub has no legs, i.e the crown, then it's a wicket down . Mrs21 was batting, and i had her at 36-7 before we passed the hare and hounds, which she argued 84 legs  she said there would 20 hounds in a pack chasing a hare,  she was 126-9 at close of play



That sounds fun 

Near me I have the Prince of Wales...Feathers, so that would be none. But also The Smugglers, however it doesn't specify how many smugglers there are so ..? then there is the Grafton Arms (none) and the Green Man (2). There also used to be the Prince Monolulu (2) but I think it has changed it's name now...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2009)

Yuck, had a really upset stomach yesterday and feeling emaciated today to say the least. 

Blew out work, went back to bed and slept till 11:00 after a rotten nights sleep last night. Feeling better but a bit weak and shaky today so still in dressing gown and on the sofa. Hate being ill big time and although perhaps it preferable to work it is not a nice kind of ill.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Yuck, had a really upset stomach yesterday and feeling emaciated today to say the least.
> 
> Blew out work, went back to bed and slept till 11:00 after a rotten nights sleep last night. Feeling better but a bit weak and shaky today so still in dressing gown and on the sofa. Hate being ill big time and although perhaps it preferable to work it is not a nice kind of ill.



(((Badgers))) - plenty of rest, plenty of liquid is what Nurse Goth suggests


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> (((Badgers))) - plenty of rest, plenty of liquid is what Nurse Goth suggests



Cheers 

Have slept enough now I think and a lot of fluids have been drunk. Gonna have some toast in a bit and then listen to the radio stretched out on the sofa. 

Could do with getting mobile and catching up on chores left over from the weekend but feeling too lazy and have a pretty clear schedule this week apart from birthdays drinks on Thursday evening.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 2, 2009)

Don't forget Ready Steady Cook at 4.30 this afternoon, always guaranteed to help you feel better.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Don't forget Ready Steady Cook at 4.30 this afternoon, always guaranteed to help you feel better.



plus there is that antiques show that QoG always watches, maybe diagnosis murder as well


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> plus there is that antiques show that QoG always watches, maybe diagnosis murder as well


yep, day time tv and being off sick from work are as natural together as dandelion and burdock.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> *plus there is that antiques show that QoG always watches,* maybe diagnosis murder as well




"Bargain Hunt"

oh - and "Cash in the Attic"


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> "Bargain Hunt"
> 
> oh - and "Cash in the Attic"


is bargain hunt the one where they auction things for people? i quite like the presenter of that one with his boyish enthusiasm and the looks of people's faces when their funny shaped vase ends up making £7,000 and so on.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> is bargain hunt the one where they auction things for people? i quite like the presenter of that one with his boyish enthusiasm and the looks of people's faces when their funny shaped vase ends up making £7,000 and so on.



That sound's more like "Cash in the Attic" where they raid a persons houses for auction items to raise money for that person to take a trip to see a relative in Australia or summat

"Bargain Hunt" is where the Red and Blue teams are given some money to go and buy odd things which are then auctioned and whoever makes most money wins. And as for boyish presenter I think everyone knows my feelings about Tim and his 'comedy' bow ties 

(erm..not that I know a lot about daytime TV you understand....)


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Don't forget Ready Steady Cook at 4.30 this afternoon, always guaranteed to help you feel better.



Got no television in our place but could probably stream it from somewhere and have plenty of DVDs backed up to watch. In fact I am expecting the delivery of Stephen Fry in America but the letter box remains quiet so far.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 2, 2009)

i had to go and have a look, i meant flog it.


----------



## moomoo (Mar 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hope he is okay



He's fine.  Conjunctivitis. 

Now, due to a slight lack of motivation, I'm going to stare at the walls for a couple of hours till it's time to pick them all up from school again.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i had to go and have a look, i meant flog it.



One of my parents favourites  Along with Countdown of course and yes the presenter, Paul Martin, is rather nice and one of my Mother's favourites  .... and I find him quite dishy too. 

Oh dear god I fancy someone that my Mother does too, that's just not right


----------



## sojourner (Mar 2, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Yuck, had a really upset stomach yesterday and feeling emaciated today to say the least.
> 
> Blew out work, went back to bed and slept till 11:00 after a rotten nights sleep last night. Feeling better but a bit weak and shaky today so still in dressing gown and on the sofa. Hate being ill big time and although perhaps it preferable to work it is not a nice kind of ill.



Ewww...self inflicted upset stomach?  

Take it easy bajjy - get rehydrated and shit (that could possibly do with a rephrasing...)

I am busy busy busy again, but had a fab weekend full of beach walking, pebble skimming, stone throwing, cliff climbing, lakeside strolling, and dancing like a twat, so am feeling very happy today and determined to remain in my calm state for the week.  I will try, anyway


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2009)

Dragging film


----------



## prunus (Mar 2, 2009)

moomoo said:


> Now, due to a slight lack of motivation, I'm going to stare at the walls for a couple of hours till it's time to pick them all up from school again.



Ooh!  That sounds more fun than what I had planned for this afternoon* - may I join you?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 2, 2009)

Sun's gone in, plus i forgot lunch with mate at 12!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh dear god I fancy someone that my Mother does too, that's just not right
> [/IMG]



Me and my mummy both loved Rutger Hauer for a bit


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2009)

Archers now and putting off strolling to the shop to get essentials. 
Feeling properly out of sorts still and not liking doing nothing but have no energy. 
Hopefully a few chores will get done, a relaxing day of recuperation and back to the office early tommorrow.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Archers now and putting off strolling to the shop to get essentials.
> Feeling properly out of sorts still and not liking doing nothing but have no energy.
> Hopefully a few chores will get done, a relaxing day of recuperation and *back to the office early tommorrow.*



Only if you feel better 

I have a bit of a tummy ache now but that is probably due to my lunch of half a can of tuna with some mayo, 3 oat cakes and a couple of small picked onions.

Why did I chose to make myself that, why


----------



## moomoo (Mar 2, 2009)

I've written a cheque for a school trip, found an envelope to put it in (that took longer than you might expect) and eaten a biscuit.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 2, 2009)

only 2 1/2 hours to go and it's only just started to drag.

*still* typing those fucking minutes 

the newbies like their tidy desks and carefully arranged stationery


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2009)

baldrick said:


> only 2 1/2 hours to go and it's only just started to drag.
> 
> *still* typing those fucking minutes
> 
> the newbies like their tidy desks and carefully arranged stationery



i'm still typing those fucking minutes as well, cruel and unusual punishment I say, I had to sit through the meeting in the first place, now i have to relive it


----------



## baldrick (Mar 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i'm still typing those fucking minutes as well, cruel and unusual punishment I say, I had to sit through the meeting in the first place, now i have to relive it


well, exactly   i wish people wouldn't talk so much, i've got 3 hours worth of meeting to do.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2009)

baldrick said:


> well, exactly   i wish people wouldn't talk so much, i've got 3 hours worth of meeting to do.



i know, and when they agree the minutes at the next meeting, they always claim they never said, what you noted them saying


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2009)

Some lunch shortly and a trip to the shop for bread, squash and smokes. 
Taking on plenty of water still and now got the afternoon play on Radio 4 which I am half following. 
Determined to head into the office tomorrow and think that should be fine.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2009)

baldrick said:


> well, exactly   i wish people wouldn't talk so much, i've got 3 hours worth of meeting to do.





marty21 said:


> i know, and when they agree the minutes at the next meeting, they always claim they never said, what you noted them saying



Do either of you record the notes or just scribble them down?


----------



## baldrick (Mar 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i know, and when they agree the minutes at the next meeting, they always claim they never said, what you noted them saying


at least i'm spared that.  i pour blood and sweat into these minutes and nobody except my manager reads them 

i feel surplus


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Do either of you record the notes or just scribble them down?



i scribble them, you'd never be able to hear from a tape what was discussed as they all talk at the same time, over eachother


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2009)

baldrick said:


> at least i'm spared that.  i pour blood and sweat into these minutes and nobody except my manager reads them
> 
> i feel surplus



you're lucky, every month they make amendments to the minutes, minor points, because they feel they have to, or summat


----------



## baldrick (Mar 2, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Do either of you record the notes or just scribble them down?


i scribble.  i've done the dictaphone thing in the past, but playing it back always makes me so... very... tired....zzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2009)

Just interested really. 
I used to record stuff on the mobile which I needed to remember on property visits. 
This was good for just one person talking but could see how meeting minutes would be tricky. 
Perhaps meetings should just be banned or something?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2009)

moomoo said:


> I've written a cheque for a school trip, found an envelope to put it in (that took longer than you might expect) and eaten a biscuit.



A biscuit would be nice. I have a banana, perhaps I could pretend that was a biscuit


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Perhaps meetings should just be banned or something?



puts that on the agenda for the next meeting


----------



## baldrick (Mar 2, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Perhaps meetings should just be banned or something?


hell yeah.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A biscuit would be nice. I have a banana, perhaps I could pretend that was a biscuit



i have no more banana cake


----------



## baldrick (Mar 2, 2009)

i'm hungry.  i've eaten 2 apples, a banana and some toast today and that's it


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2009)

baldrick said:


> i'm hungry.  i've eaten 2 apples, a banana and some toast today and that's it



i'm not hungry, got to the station early, so had breakfast, sausage sarnie and a cup of tea, then a toll with chicken, avocado and salad, plus a coffee for lunch, i can feel my moobs increasing in size


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2009)

Had half a grapefruit for breakfast.  
Late lunch done and still lazing about with no energy.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 2, 2009)

i should have gone to see the jacket potato man but i had no time


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2009)

baldrick said:


> i should have gone to see the jacket potato man but i had no time



you should always make time for the jacket potato man


----------



## baldrick (Mar 2, 2009)

*sobs*


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2009)

what's the name of that chain that just used to sell jacket potatoes? used to be loads of them about, did they go bust? the chippie next door to a childhood home changed to the jacket potato shops, spuds r us or something, mr potato head?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2009)

My god just found out that the newbie will be 30 next week 

I thought he was about 22 or 23 but acts more like he's 17 or 18. 

I've got to think of something to buy him now. Maybe a multi-pack of Walkers ...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> what's the name of that chain that just used to sell jacket potatoes? used to be loads of them about, did they go bust? the chippie next door to a childhood home changed to the jacket potato shops, spuds r us or something, mr potato head?



Spud-U-Like


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Spud-U-Like



 are they still about?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Spud-U-Like



Used to work there at 15/16 and loved it


----------



## baldrick (Mar 2, 2009)

cruel thread is cruel.

*stomach rumbles*


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2009)

http://www.spudulike.co.uk/information/history/history.htm


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2009)

Badgers said:


> http://www.spudulike.co.uk/information/history/history.htm



bizarrely it was bought by the British School of Motoring in the 80s 

crazy times


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2009)

Bath run and need to finally get out the door, just for a 20min round trip to the shop.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2009)

Just had a flurry of phone calls and work stuff! Not the sort of thing I want on a Monday afternoon when I am trying to rnjoy a cup of tea


----------



## baldrick (Mar 2, 2009)

woohoo! out the door in ten minutes


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 2, 2009)

Mondays do not drag.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2009)

7 mins


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2009)

Did the shop run and home again feeling crap.


----------



## rennie (Mar 2, 2009)

This day has gone by a bit too quickly.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 3, 2009)

Cat's just spewed on the hall carpet


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2009)

Argh, feeling shaky and crap again which pisses me off but made the decision to go back to bed rather than be miserable at work. Not a good start to the week for me but better to shake this off properly


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 3, 2009)

Just be thankful you can get to the loo to spew and don't have Mrs Badgers following you around with the Guardian Sport section.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 3, 2009)

hope you're feeling better soon badgers 

i'm doing some study before work.  sort of.  they keep putting stuff to read on the internet which makes me log on to urban


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 3, 2009)

baldrick said:


> hope you're feeling better soon badgers
> 
> i'm doing some study before work.  sort of.  they keep putting stuff to read on the internet which makes me log on to urban



Sorry we're so interesting


----------



## prunus (Mar 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Cat's just spewed on the hall carpet



And so begins another weary day 

Morning all.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sorry we're so interesting


i can't keep away.  this thread is like a drug to me


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 3, 2009)

OK! 0729! Am off to get ready!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2009)

Want some sleep but have to call office about 9am so sitting up listening to R4 and reading web. Have got more orange squash on board and mostly just feeling shaky/sweaty now but not nice. Doing that 'feeling guilty even though feeling shit' thing regarding work which I know is stupid.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 3, 2009)

Yr clearly in a shit state so stop feeling guilty!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2009)

I have so little to do today... it's going to be a dragger.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Want some sleep but have to call office about 9am so sitting up listening to R4 and reading web. Have got more orange squash on board and mostly just feeling shaky/sweaty now but not nice. Doing that 'feeling guilty even though feeling shit' thing regarding work which I know is stupid.




feckless


----------



## prunus (Mar 3, 2009)

I think I'm going to have to temporarily exile myself from this thread - today is going to be anything but dragging - loads to do, most of it fun (and almost none of it work...)

You're on your own...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2009)

Mornin' all!

Inane customers please stop phoning me with inane questions


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2009)

___~~~

brb


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2009)

My day would be so much better if my leggings did not fall half way down my arse every time I moved


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 3, 2009)

I wore a dress with tights the other day and needed my Spanx to keep the tights up...which still managed to fall down _underneath_ the spanx. Not a good look


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2009)

my jeans are kept up perfectly well today with a belt, no builder's bum issues for me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2009)

Time for a cup of tea I think.

Thing's are pretty quiet here at the moment, which is good as I am feeling rather jaded.


----------



## moomoo (Mar 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Argh, feeling shaky and crap again which pisses me off but made the decision to go back to bed rather than be miserable at work. Not a good start to the week for me but better to shake this off properly



My friend has had something similar since Sunday.  It's not nice. 

I've had quite a busy morning actually.  Just thinking about perhaps having a banana to make lunchtime into lunchtime iyswim.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2009)

i had the last of the office biscuits  quite a novelty having them really, it's not standard practice


----------



## moomoo (Mar 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i had the last of the office biscuits  quite a novelty having them really, it's not standard practice



It should be.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2009)

moomoo said:


> It should be.



i'm writing a strongly worded memo on the subject of biscuits


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2009)

'Tis getting quite dark here in Warren Street. I think the rain is a coming


----------



## sojourner (Mar 3, 2009)

still no drag here

i'm tired


----------



## prunus (Mar 3, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 'Tis getting quite dark here in Warren Street. I think the rain is a coming



Ar.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2009)

prunus said:


> Ar.



And now the wind is up and shaking the timbers and TV aerials. It be a storm I tell ye, I feel it in my bones!!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2009)

Wind and a bit of rain in my corner of SW9. 
Caught up on sleep and feeling a little less crap now.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> And now the wind is up and shaking the timbers and TV aerials. It be a storm I tell ye, I feel it in my bones!!



http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/today.asp?zipcode=london


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/today.asp?zipcode=london



Those metcheck people are Worst Case Scenrio-Mongers. BBC is much more mellow 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/8?&search=london&pageSize=10&region=uk

Light rain and 8c at 2100`


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2009)

BBC lie


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 3, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> BBC lie



Met check say sleets and -temps! No ta!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2009)

I want to believe the one that says rain and hail and snow. But that is only 'cos I want more snow so I can stay at home again


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Met check say sleets and -temps! No ta!


not saying I want what metcheck has... but bbc are shit at weather


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 3, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> not saying I want what metcheck has... but bbc are shit at weather



So are metcheck  During The Great Snowings of Ought-Nine then had blizzards and all sorts predicted - it was already melting.

As long as I can get home without my feets getting wet then I'm not arsed.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2009)

Do you have shoes?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2009)

Archers


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2009)

Mini pig


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Mini pig



Is it wrong to imagine that between two piece of soft white bread smothered in tomato ketchup and a bit of mayo


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2009)

just started raining on the finchley road, i am well prepared, I have technicals wet weather gear rain jacket on, it has a hood


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 3, 2009)

its a bit moist in east london as well which is a bugger cos i was gonna cycle up the angel and buy my son a couple of things for his 16th birthday which is coming up fast. i think i'm off at 4 whatever happens tho, yippbloodyeeee...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> just started raining on the finchley road, i am well prepared, I have technicals wet weather gear rain jacket on, it has a hood



We had about 2 minutes of rain and then it moved on - presumeably your way.

I wanted torrents, I wanted Warren Street to become like the Nile in flood. With crocodiles. And Pyramids


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is it wrong to imagine that between two piece of soft white bread smothered in tomato ketchup and a bit of mayo


No, he's the perfect size


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2009)

Curious that I am sitting at home but getting text updates from a colleague which makes me feel a bit out of the loop. 
Seems that we are now not moving to another office Richmond as first thought, nor are we staying in Wandsworth as was though. In fact we are now seeking a totally new office on Richmond so have to deal with office move soon. 

Palaver


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Curious that I am sitting at home but getting text updates from a colleague which makes me feel a bit out of the loop.
> Seems that we are now not moving to another office Richmond as first thought, nor are we staying in Wandsworth as was though. In fact we are now seeking a totally new office on Richmond so have to deal with office move soon.
> 
> Palaver



is richmond a bit harder to get to? will you have commute drag?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> is richmond a bit harder to get to? will you have commute drag?



Not harder
Little bit more expensive but not loads
Little bit further but not loads 
Depends where the office is in Richmond I guess 

Not too fussed about the journey extension really although the extra cash is a pain. It is more the latest change of plan that is a pain. 


Oh well...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Not harder
> Little bit more expensive but not loads
> Little bit further but not loads
> Depends where the office is in Richmond I guess
> ...



i had 6 years of very little transport costs after deciding to work local, and as it seemed more sensible to get a job nearer my home, then move somewhere near the job

now i have to get from E5 to NW6, it is costing me nearly one hundred english pounds a month!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2009)

25 'drag' minutes and counting...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2009)

Bored


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2009)

23 mins to go... this last hour and a half has been dire!


----------



## baldrick (Mar 3, 2009)

45 minutes to go.

i have been down to the first floor and measured some desks.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 3, 2009)

I've spent a fair proportion of today sitting in HR c/p-ing stuff then stuffing envelopes. This has made the day zip by as I went over there around 11am and *sping* it's nearly hometime  Now hoping I get no reply to my 'shall i come in cuz i can work from home?' txt to Endz gig #2.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2009)

baldrick said:


> 45 minutes to go.
> 
> i have been down to the first floor and measured some *desks*.



That is not a euphemism is it ?


----------



## baldrick (Mar 3, 2009)

sadly not


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2009)

Watched Kevin Whately on _Who Do You Think You Are?_ on iPlayer and dressing gown is like a straight jacket. Now just started the Rory Bremner episode. A lazy day but already feel like going back to bed which is not a good sign for the evening.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Watched Kevin Whately on _Who Do You Think You Are?_ on iPlayer and dressing gown is like a straight jacket. Now just started the Rory Bremner episode. A lazy day but already feel like going back to bed which is not a good sign for the evening.



the bremner one was alright - his dad was a war hero  whately went back 4 centuries, which was fairly impressive


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> the bremner one was alright - his dad was a war hero  whately went back 4 centuries, which was fairly impressive



I thought that four centuries was pretty good too.Is that the furthest back the series has gone so far? I have only seen a handful, mostly when visiting parents but do like it. 

Bremner one is making me a bit damp eyed as he is meeting the Red Cross bloke (Joe) from Holland. 

Always found Genealogy to be fascinating and my dad has already done a fair bit of leg work and has pulled out all the birth/death/wedding certificates he can find. Perhaps it is something I might fail to research, follow up, or not using the medium for the internet soon - http://www.familysearch.org


----------



## Arik (Mar 4, 2009)

I have an hour and 45 minutes left of the most tedious shit. Already today I have booked flights, viewed news websites, trawled Urban, arranged a hairdressing appointment, emailed multiple friends and had stupid amounts of tea in a bid to keep myself interested.

Tedium =


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2009)

Yawn, up and the return to work is tomorrow but working at home today. 
Feeling a bit ropey but a lot better than yesterday and Monday. 
Part of me would rather (???) be at the office, part of me would rather go straight back to bed but that is hardly strange is it? 

Not sure what the day will bring (drag aside of course) but I had a planned pub lunch today which is a shame.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 4, 2009)

Why do I feel so dreadul? I didn't drink a drop :confusd: I think I get hangovers from smoking


----------



## prunus (Mar 4, 2009)

Morning.

Suckled at the devil's withered teat again last night.  I am weak, I tell ye, weak.



Now must decant myself into public transport to start the dragging.


----------



## prunus (Mar 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Why do I feel so dreadul? I didn't drink a drop :confusd: I think I get hangovers from smoking





So give up   :smug:

And I think you must have dropped these: 'f' 'e' - you're welcome.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 4, 2009)

prunus said:


> So give up   :smug:
> 
> And I think you must have dropped these: 'f' 'e' - you're welcome.



In my defense: I felt dreadful.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 4, 2009)

I know you won't want me to badgers, but I have to start a thread 

(I'm like kittyP is at christmas when it's birthdays  except my own  )


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 4, 2009)

Working at home day - though I don't have a lot to do. However I have to go and find something for the newbie's 30th Birthday. What do you get a horror obbsessed crisp eater?

Hopefully Reading will be able to provide me with something


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 4, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Working at home day - though I don't have a lot to do. However I have to go and find something for the newbie's 30th Birthday. What do you get a horror obbsessed crisp eater?
> 
> Hopefully Reading will be able to provide me with something



You gonna subvert Pensioner Wednesday by popping into HMV and asking for their filthiest horrorfest?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Working at home day - though I don't have a lot to do. However I have to go and find something for the newbie's 30th Birthday. What do you get a horror obbsessed crisp eater?
> 
> Hopefully Reading will be able to provide me with something



Charlaine Harris 'Dead Until Dark'- The southern gothic vampire series True Blood was based on this and the writing is meant to be good.

Alternately just get him the first dvd of True Blood-which is fucking ace.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I thought that four centuries was pretty good too.Is that the furthest back the series has gone so far? I have only seen a handful, mostly when visiting parents but do like it.
> 
> Bremner one is making me a bit damp eyed as he is meeting the Red Cross bloke (Joe) from Holland.
> 
> Always found Genealogy to be fascinating and my dad has already done a fair bit of leg work and has pulled out all the birth/death/wedding certificates he can find. Perhaps it is something I might fail to research, follow up, or not using the medium for the internet soon - http://www.familysearch.org



mrs21 has got back to the 17th century on her side, she has started to look at mine now

the bremner one did make me a little moist eyed


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 4, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Charlaine Harris 'Dead Until Dark'- The southern gothic vampire series True Blood was based on this and the writing is meant to be good.
> 
> Alternately just get him the first dvd of True Blood-which is fucking ace.



Thanks Dotty  I'll have a look at those


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


>




I am SO tempted


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 4, 2009)

Do you think that Badgers has an 'accident' on the bus to work and has had to go home to sluice himself down?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2009)

Nah, had database work to do which is easier done at home so heading in tomorrow after all. 
Not the end of the world but starting to get lazy regarding the outside world which is not so good. 

Oddly got a LOT of work done already, more than probably would have been done in the office!?!?
Also got a fair amount of chores sorted already. 

34th birthday rock and roll!!!


----------



## baldrick (Mar 4, 2009)

i have had a shockingly productive morning.  i dunno what's wrong with me, but the end of the year is approaching and i've got a load of overdue invoices paid (aided by a guy in accounts who has THE softest, most gorgeous voice ever ), plus a few other financial related bits and pieces (i just wanted to talk to him again )submitted a load of orders, sent out two lots of minutes, written an agenda for a meeting on friday and it's only 11 o'clock


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 4, 2009)

i told my boss that i've been offered another job and am thinking i'm going to accept it. she was absolutely marvellous about it (which took me by surprise a bit) and made me feel much better about what i am doing. 

so i'm sat here feeling more relaxed than i have for days and have been told by her to have a quiet day and thus have bunked off tedious external meeting. hooray!!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Nah, had database work to do which is easier done at home so heading in tomorrow after all.
> Not the end of the world but starting to get lazy regarding the outside world which is not so good.
> 
> Oddly got a LOT of work done already, more than probably would have been done in the office!?!?
> ...


is it your birthday?! 

if so, happy birthday


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice one Paulie 

I might just start on an application form today.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Nah, had database work to do which is easier done at home so heading in tomorrow after all.
> Not the end of the world but starting to get lazy regarding the outside world which is not so good.
> 
> Oddly got a LOT of work done already, more than probably would have been done in the office!?!?
> ...




nooo it are your birthday


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i told my boss that i've been offered another job and am thinking i'm going to accept it. she was absolutely marvellous about it (which took me by surprise a bit) and made me feel much better about what i am doing.
> 
> so i'm sat here feeling more relaxed than i have for days and have been told by her to have a quiet day and thus have bunked off tedious external meeting. hooray!!!



Wicked news


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2009)

Switched to Radio7 for a bit but CBeebies kicks off there at 14:00 till 17:00 
Perhaps a switch back to Radio4 
Maybe Radio BB London
Hmm...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 4, 2009)

Wot a dimella


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2009)

Tony Benn on R7 at the moment now


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2009)

So much admin
Too much copying and pasting


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i told my boss that i've been offered another job and am thinking i'm going to accept it. she was absolutely marvellous about it (which took me by surprise a bit) and made me feel much better about what i am doing.
> 
> so i'm sat here feeling more relaxed than i have for days and have been told by her to have a quiet day and thus have bunked off tedious external meeting. hooray!!!



nice one - that'll learn them to fuck up your salary


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, working from home I managed twice the usual amount of database drivel while getting chores done too. 
Now I am signing off to meet my lady for a pint then home for tea and film and such things  
Drag was not too bad today


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2009)

just off home


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 4, 2009)

Knackered - 4 hours in Reading looking for a costume for the play (everything in their 'wardrobe' appears to be too small for me ) and a birthday pressie for the newbie has just exhausted me.

I now have a headache, my legs are shaky and they hurt plus I feel rather dizzy. But I have to go out to rehearsal tonight. I feel like crying


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2009)

*would you shit on a train?*

5.48 chingford train, got on, oooh a double seat free, sat down, there was a load of free newspapers with some brown stuff on them, then the smell hit me , got up and moved to another seat - looked over and there was shit smeared over the window as well, a window my face had been inches from just before 

dirty fuckers, shitting on trains


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 4, 2009)

Bunked off one evening job to catch up on the other one and not done anything yet


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 4, 2009)

marty21 said:


> 5.48 chingford train, got on, oooh a double seat free, sat down, there was a load of free newspapers with some brown stuff on them, then the smell hit me , got up and moved to another seat - looked over and there was shit smeared over the window as well, a window my face had been inches from just before
> 
> dirty fuckers, shitting on trains



Urgh!!! That is just not nice  Did you give yourself a good scrub when you got home, I would have done?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Urgh!!! That is just not nice  Did you give yourself a good scrub when you got home, I would have done?



i didn't touch anything! didn't dip my finger in and taste it or anything - i just assumed it was shit, because it smelled of.................shit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 4, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i didn't touch anything! didn't dip my finger in and taste it or anything - i just assumed it was shit, because it smelled of.................shit



It was in your nose


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 4, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i didn't touch anything! didn't dip my finger in and taste it or anything - i just assumed it was shit, because it smelled of.................shit



That is so unpleasant! (((marty smelling poo)))


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2009)

marty21 said:


> dirty fuckers, shitting on trains





There is little worse than gnawed chicken bones left on a train/tube/bus seat but you have found it tonight. 

Were you wearing light or dark coloured trousers? Did you report it? Did you look around you accusingly? Were there any fit ladies nearby? Were you going on a date?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 4, 2009)

Have c/p'd 25 out of the 148 things I have to c/p tonight. Feeling good.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 4, 2009)

good for you 5t3lla.

i left work at 7pm tonight


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 5, 2009)

Poor Baldy 

I am up to try and fnish off  

Oh and innit weird that I had 3 bers last night and went to bed late but feel fine today


----------



## Badgers (Mar 5, 2009)

Later up than usual and it is a struggle but back to office I go after 5 days out. 
Feeling sleepy but will be busy enough to avoid a lot of the drag I reckon. 
Due to get a hair and beard trim at lunch and some drinks tonight. 
One sleep till Friday and that is good for the draggers.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 5, 2009)

Feeling better?

I bet you were so productive yesterday because you missed it. We is institutonalised


----------



## Badgers (Mar 5, 2009)

Loads better, just in shock about having to walk out the door!!! 
Sarnies made, coffee drunk, cigarette smoked and clothes ready to throw on. 
Should be in an hour early so I get to catch up a bit on emails and have more coffee before the rest arrive. 

Probably are institutionalised you know?
Moan endlessly and do find myself needing the routine to keep me sane.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 5, 2009)

Something about snow and severe weather warnings on the radio but I don't see no white outside my window


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh! I've done it! Wow. Good on me. Only took 8 days


----------



## prunus (Mar 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh! I've done it! Wow. Good on me. Only took 8 days



 Done what?  Well, congratulations anyway.  Severe weather warnings?  It's severely serene and sunny outside - maybe that's what they mean?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 5, 2009)

Done work for my evening job 

I only listen to radio 4 in the morning and am having trouble believing that Barnstaple has had 15cm of snow


----------



## foo (Mar 5, 2009)

ooooooooh god. 

i don't want to go to work! 

everything's going wrong.........sigh. and i'm really really trying my bloody hardest. my poor colleague has been signed off for another month (if anyone's interested, or remembers, he had a breakdown in the office a few weeks ago, and his wife died just before xmas..poor poor sweet old fucker - i honestly don't think he'll be coming back)

my boss is a the cunt of all cunts, and if he shouts at me today because something's gone wrong (that i honestly couldn't do anything about, the fuck up was down to another organisation), i'm just going to walk out.

still, the union has finally apologised for having a total lazy dick as our rep -  and is sending me another one. i'll see him/her next year then. 

<HUGE sigh>


----------



## Badgers (Mar 5, 2009)

foo said:


> <HUGE sigh>





I guess that puts most our days in perspective foo! 

Does your boss understand that with one person out due to a breakdown *in the office* leaves you under more pressure, or is he just a moron? If his actions cause you to walk out will the colleague who is signed off feel comfortable coming back? 

A good boss should look at facts when mistakes happen (and they do everywhere) rarther than go off at the nearest person. That is not thinking long/short term at all and makes people instantly lose confidence in boss, and indeed company that placed the boss in that position. 

I hate bullying retards like that and have been lucky that I have managed (with the help of like minded colleagues) to ruin those I encountered before they ruined me.  

Fingers crossed you get through it foo


----------



## foo (Mar 5, 2009)

ah bless ya Badgers. thanks 

thing is, my boss isn't even a really horrible person deep down. socially i probably wouldn't mind him...maybe. 

but he's one of those sentimental (not too bright) bullying types who is losing his grip. he can't cope with his job which has become huge (in a recent re-shuffle) so rages at everyone. he's also old school sexist - but that's another story....

my poor ole colleague says the anxiety of coping with the boss is one of the reasons he can't come back. i have been advised by other people at work to file a grievance against the boss - but i've seen what happens to people here when they do that, they get marginalised and pushed out. the bosses never lose -  i've seen this happen twice now. and i have no faith in our union.

anyway, i'll be ok really  i'm a toughie underneath it all and have been through worse in life. i just wanted a moan really. i'll keep looking for other work...but that's the other thing, i really like my job - and i know i'm good at it, and i don't want to give up. i just hate what's surrounding the job, hate LA hypocrisy and wank, and hate my work conditions.

yesterday i tried to tell bossman i wasn't coping, (without actually using that word cos he would've gone divvy) and i asked for a temporary worker - he started ranting again about our budget, which to be fair, there's no money in it. 

we're in a mess. 

anyway, cheers for letting me let off.  life chucks shit at us, and we cope - no other choice have we.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 5, 2009)

keep on keeping on foo 

one of the main reasons i left the last job was a bullying boss, didn't feel she was bullying me, although she did fuck about with my job, she was bullying others and our complaints fell on deaf ears

deep down she actually was a horrible person tbf


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 5, 2009)

Pub Quiz thread is bumped in General if anyone's feeling supportive...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 5, 2009)

Three days out the office.... 

Tuesday was told that we are now moving our office to Richmond 
Arrive back today only to hear that now we are staying in Wandsworth 

Not just staying in Wandsworth but moving back to the office we moved out of in June 2007 because it was getting pulled down to make luxury flats. 
For some reason the flats were not built and office was not pulled down, but given a lick of paint. 

The loop continues


----------



## marty21 (Mar 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Three days out the office....
> 
> Tuesday was told that we are now moving our office to Richmond
> Arrive back today only to hear that now we are staying in Wandsworth
> ...



confusing times


----------



## Badgers (Mar 5, 2009)

I need to get a USB Headset to use with Skype but am getting confused


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 5, 2009)

marty21 said:


> confusing times



_Interesting_ times


----------



## Badgers (Mar 5, 2009)

We have just soft launched our new product. 
People keep emailing me asking me stuff. 
After two months treading water I have the early stages of some work starting to build up.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 5, 2009)

I feel like shit today - headache, dizzy and lacking in sleep - should have taken the day off really but am worried about my sick leave days 

Still, not too much to do here so may have a surreptitious kip in a bit!


----------



## baldrick (Mar 5, 2009)

i'm hungry  

i have _very important letters_  to send out which must be totally accurate, but my stomach keeps distracting me.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 5, 2009)

I ate about 8 biscuits yesterday. Not yer bite-sized biccies - proper cookies, possibly 4" in diameter. Then I wondered why I wasn't hungry when I got home 

If they are there I will eat them. If not I am not even slightly peckish


----------



## marty21 (Mar 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I ate about 8 biscuits yesterday. Not yer bite-sized biccies - proper cookies, possibly 4" in diameter. Then I wondered why I wasn't hungry when I got home
> 
> If they are there I will eat them. If not I am not even slightly peckish



i had 6 digestives last night


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 5, 2009)

I want a biscuit! The newbie has some Cajun Squirrel crisps  Apparently they are spicy


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 5, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I feel like shit today - headache, dizzy and lacking in sleep - should have taken the day off really but am worried about my sick leave days
> 
> Still, not too much to do here so may have a surreptitious kip in a bit!



reasonable adjustments!!!!  sort it out!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 5, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> reasonable adjustments!!!!  sort it out!



Yeah I know  And I do work at home on a Wednesday now.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 5, 2009)

I have Marmite Breadsticks


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 5, 2009)

Want.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 5, 2009)

Marmite mmmmmm.....


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 5, 2009)

am I allowed to still post on this thread if my days drag but I don't work atm? I woke up with a migraine or the equivalent bad headache, might go back to bed, are them marmite things nice?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 5, 2009)

Rules state: any drag whatsoever qualifies for participation, but you must fill in this 52 page form and see our in-house medic.

I cna imagine them marmite things in a crusty white roll with butter and salad cream but that's my problem


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 5, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> am I allowed to still post on this thread if my days drag but I don't work atm? I woke up with a migraine or the equivalent bad headache, might go back to bed, are them marmite things nice?



Of course you can, more the merrier


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I cna imagine them marmite things in a crusty white roll with butter and salad cream but that's my problem



breadsticks in a bread roll? yer fucking mental.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 5, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> breadsticks in a bread roll? yer fucking mental.




Yup. Like a crisp sandwich but different


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 5, 2009)

I aint filling in forms or seeing a medic btw.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 5, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I aint filling in forms or seeing a medic btw.


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 5, 2009)

worse than the fucking benefits office that is.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yup. Like a crisp sandwich but different



I might have to steal some of the newbies crisps to put in my sandwich. But not Cajun Squirrel, they sound vile


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 5, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I might have to steal some of the newbies crisps to put in my sandwich. But not Cajun Squirrel, they sound vile



The Builders Breakfast ones are mad - you get egg...then Frazzle...then sausage...then tomato sauce...! Onion Bhaji are good too - fits better as a crisp flavour than boring old Cajun.


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 5, 2009)

I LOVE builders breakfast, they are the most amazing crisps!!!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 5, 2009)

i fancy a wotsit sandwich now


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 5, 2009)

mmmm I love wotsits, got some skips in atm  might have some for brunch.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 5, 2009)

50 mins til my weekend starts...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 5, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> 50 mins til my weekend starts...



You lucky lucky bastard


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 5, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> 50 mins til my weekend starts...



 That's not fair!

I have some Weight Watchers Cheese Flavour Puffs for lunch - they seem to be made mainly of air but...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 5, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> mmmm I love wotsits, got some skips in atm  might have some for brunch.



skips are nice, never had them in a sarnie though, i have had a frazzle sarnie, which is as cheap a bacon sarnie as can be


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You lucky lucky bastard


I booked leave 

Would kill to work part-time all the time


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 5, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i have had a frazzle sarnie, which is as cheap a bacon sarnie as can be



father you disgust me. spend all yer money on hackney crack ho's that week again? can't afford bacon? << well not pork bacon anyway!!!!!  

jesus wept....


----------



## Badgers (Mar 5, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Would kill to work part-time all the time



Has he got life insurance?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 5, 2009)

No


----------



## sojourner (Mar 5, 2009)

Stop talking about food you bastards!! I'm starving and avoiding food-related threads, but even here there is no sanctuary


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 5, 2009)

I was just gonna post about my skips


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 5, 2009)

There is a new skip across the road. It's orange. And full


----------



## marty21 (Mar 5, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> father you disgust me. spend all yer money on hackney crack ho's that week again? can't afford bacon? << well not pork bacon anyway!!!!!
> 
> jesus wept....



it's an addiction


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 5, 2009)

Fuck it - loads of post has come in and I was hoping for a quiet day. However on the plus side I think this is just a cold rather than any MS shit so I shall dose myself up with paracetamol or lemsip.

And possibly leave early if I can


----------



## Badgers (Mar 5, 2009)

Should I give up smoking?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 5, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I was just gonna post about my skips



Carry on

I have cheese on toast now


----------



## sojourner (Mar 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Should I give up smoking?



do you want to?


----------



## prunus (Mar 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Should I give up smoking?



The answer's almost certainly yes - there aren't very many good reasons not to.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 5, 2009)

sojourner said:


> do you want to?



I like it about 60% of the time 



prunus said:


> The answer's almost certainly yes - there aren't very many good reasons not to.



Money (£2000pa) and health are about equal in the wanting to give up reasons. The smell thing does not really bother me but I am pretty immune to it now and guess it bothers others a lot. 

What has kicked this thinking off is that a few times recently I have woken at 3/4am to use the loo and found myself sneaking in a smoke before going back to sleep.


----------



## prunus (Mar 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I like it about 60% of the time



I absolutely loved smoking, just loved it, almost everything about it.  It was a real struggle (and in fact continues to be) to generate a frame of mind whereby I didn't want to do it (on balance - ie giving up).

If you're 40% of the way there already go for it I'd say.

Try a month fag-free.

After all - if you don't like it (giving up) you can always start again.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 5, 2009)

prunus said:


> I absolutely loved smoking, just loved it, almost everything about it.  It was a real struggle (and in fact continues to be) to generate a frame of mind whereby I didn't want to do it (on balance - ie giving up).
> 
> If you're 40% of the way there already go for it I'd say.
> 
> ...



I have done lots of short periods between a few weeks and as much as three months once but fallen off. 

No willpower 
Tried NRT and hated it + failed 
Hypnosis does not work on me 

How to get my hands on Champix


----------



## Badgers (Mar 5, 2009)

Colleague just came back from Scumside (Southside) in Wandsworth and apparently there is a sizeable brawl going on there which the police are trying to break up.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 5, 2009)

Have you been to the dentist lately Badgers? They are good at scaring one off smoking


----------



## Badgers (Mar 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Have you been to the dentist lately Badgers? They are good at scaring one off smoking



Nope  

That is phase two after the smoking. 
It is gonna be an expensive phase too.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Colleague just came back from Scumside (Southside) in Wandsworth and apparently there is a sizeable brawl going on there which the police are trying to break up.



Right, I am off to see the 'afters' and see if there is any DNA lying about the place.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 5, 2009)

For your collection


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 5, 2009)

Somone who looks a bit like David Walliams but isn't is standing outside the shop. I am sure he is famous. I don't suppose I can shout out the window "Oi, do I know you!"

Maybe he'll come into the shop, my colleagues there will know or find out, they're good at that


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> For your collection



oh oh oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WANT!!!!!!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 5, 2009)

We're being lectured by out Portugese temp about the correct use of the words "infallible" and "interpolate" - i don't even think the second word is a real word, let alone take an interest in what it means and how to use it tbh.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 5, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> We're being lectured by out Portugese temp about the correct use of the words "infallible" and "interpolate" - i don't even think the second word is a real word, let alone take an interest in what it means and how to use it tbh.



Sadly "interpolated music" and "interpolated dialogue" are phrases which come up regularly here.

Along with "You're the One that I Want" and "Let's Do the Time Warp Again"


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 5, 2009)

So what does it mean? She says it means that if you've been doing the same task repeatedly and then you decide to do something else, you have interpolated the second task into your routine.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 5, 2009)

Hair cut and not sure yet as it seems a bit prim to me
I guess I can just shave it all off like before

Beard has changed and very unsure about that yet 
I guess I can just shave it all off like before


----------



## marty21 (Mar 5, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> We're being lectured by *out Portugese* temp about the correct use of the words "infallible" and "interpolate" - i don't even think the second word is a real word, let alone take an interest in what it means and how to use it tbh.



were they previously embarrassed about being portuguese?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 5, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> So what does it mean? She says it means that if you've been doing the same task repeatedly and then you decide to do something else, you have interpolated the second task into your routine.



Yeah I suppose you can use it that way - it's basically another word for insert or introduce so if you were to introduce something else into your routine then you would be interpolating it into your routine


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 5, 2009)

marty21;8835089]were they previously embarrassed about being portuguese?[/QUOTE]possibly :D[QUOTE=QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah I suppose you can use it that way - it's another word for insert or introduce so if you were to introduce something else into your routine then you would be interpolating it into your routine


i've just interpolated a can of pepsi max into my mouth, yum yum.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 5, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> We're being lectured by Portugese temp



Not called 'Rita' are they?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 5, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> possibly i've just interpolated a can of pepsi max into my mouth, yum yum.





If the newbie doesn't answer the phone soon I shall be interpolating my fist into his mouth!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 5, 2009)

Right - the headache and eye ache and generally feeling shitty-ness ache has become too much .

I'm going home!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Not called 'Rita' are they?


Nope. And she isn't a meter maid either.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 5, 2009)

just having a a late lunch.  spicy panino and a can of coke *burrrrrp*

back to the grind at 3


----------



## prunus (Mar 5, 2009)

baldrick said:


> just having a a late lunch.  spicy panino and a can of coke *burrrrrp*
> 
> back to the grind at 3



<re-read> ah - not a spicy piano then.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 5, 2009)

i would give it a go, if there was such a thing


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 5, 2009)

Got meeting tomorrow (in the pub  ) about Pub Quiz (heretoforward knows as PQ) becuase it's a GO GO GO and am slightly narked with PQ thread in General. But I shouldn't be as I am realising that I'm narked as no one has done it all for me yet 

Innit funny when you get home and decide to do some work then you end up watching Police Interceptors and eating 7 slices of Ryvita with cheese on then going to bed?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Got meeting tomorrow (in the pub  ) about Pub Quiz (heretoforward knows as PQ) becuase it's a GO GO GO and am slightly narked with PQ thread in General. But I shouldn't be as I am realising that I'm narked as no one has done it all for me yet
> 
> Innit funny when you get home and decide to do some work then you end up watching Police Interceptors and eating 7 slices of Ryvita with cheese on then going to bed?



when is this PQ?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 5, 2009)

Nearly freedom time now
Work is taking shape and people are now calling/emailing me asking me stuff which is nice 
All in all not a bad day although the wife has not seen the beard situation yet?!?!?!?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 5, 2009)

marty21 said:


> when is this PQ?



30/03/09!!!!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> 30/03/09!!!!!!!



ok!!!!!!


where?!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 5, 2009)

marty21 said:


> ok!!!!!!
> 
> 
> where?!!!!!!!!



It's a secret but I will PM you!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It's a secret but I will PM you!



you're doing in there?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 5, 2009)

:v-sign:


----------



## Lea (Mar 5, 2009)

The working day has gone really quick today as I only arrived at work at midday. Ice on the train tracks! No trains leaving until after 10am. Now it's almost hometime. Yay!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 6, 2009)

TFIFriday! Quick week!
How did the shearing go down Badgers?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> TFIFriday! Quick week!



The week for me has been short due to poorly start but gonna be wishing the Friday hours away today! 

Listening to Hawkwind and drinking coffee in an empty office at the moment. Had no sarnie bread spare after making wifeys lunch and got the rumbles already. Might become a tart and get a croissant for brekkie in a bit!? 

Got a wicked birthday pressie last night from Urb mates (t-shirt win) along with the best presented cupcakes I have ever had  



5t3IIa said:


> How did the shearing go down Badgers?



Hmmmmm, not sure yet......


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> The week for me has been short due to poorly start but gonna be wishing the Friday hours away today!
> 
> Listening to Hawkwind and drinking coffee in an empty office at the moment. Had no sarnie bread spare after making wifeys lunch and got the rumbles already. Might become a tart and get a croissant for brekkie in a bit!?
> 
> ...



1. T-shirt win!
1a. Cake win!
2. Taken years off you 
Appendix A: Hungover?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Appendix A: Hungover?



Unusually not. 
Feeling tired today but the Friday feeling will carry me through. 

Designing floorplans today and dreaming of a simplier time.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> The week for me has been short due to poorly start but gonna be wishing the Friday hours away today!
> 
> Listening to Hawkwind and drinking coffee in an empty office at the moment. Had no sarnie bread spare after making wifeys lunch and got the rumbles already. Might become a tart and get a croissant for brekkie in a bit!?
> 
> ...


you're listening to hawkwind at work!!!!  i don't know why but that feels so strange...

am off to cornwall to see my kids for long weekend so enjoy yourselves people and see you next week


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 6, 2009)

Have a good one Paulie!

The mere thought of going off to Cornwall and being able to play in the snow twists my melon man


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2009)

The rest of the office are competing with 'victim of road rage' stories at the moment. 
Woman with the loud voice is winning.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 6, 2009)

We just had a convo about how none of us like walking the Green Mile to LL's office on the 5th floor. 100000x times better than the convo (that I did not take part in) yesterday about how it wasn't surprising someone was a murderer as he was ugly.Oh, and the protracted one about how 'gay' Ronaldo is. I fucking despair I really do


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2009)

Woman with the loud voice won I think. 
She blames road rage on young drivers and thinks they should all have 'p plates' till the age of 25.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2009)

i am going to cornwall in may


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2009)

My office chair is squeaking


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 6, 2009)

I was in paroxyms of shame and confusion earlier this week as I managed to say something like 'Yah, he's got a Greek name but doesn't really look Greek' about someone  And then they can use gay and ugly as  pejoratives without a care in the world


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2009)

Only just gone 10am and the drag is appearing sadly. 
Off to Waitrose at lunch to procure some chicken and potatoes for the Sunday roast. 
Yawn


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 6, 2009)

Contemplating starting a thread


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Contemplating starting a thread



Regarding?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Regarding?



Dressing to impress. Changed mind now as don't have the vocab to explain what I mean, plus _everytime_ I start what I consider to be a sensible thread it gets 2-3 replies only.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> plus _everytime_ I start what I consider to be a sensible thread it gets 2-3 replies only.



You are learning a valuable lesson in life....

Never try


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 6, 2009)

:d


----------



## g force (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh balls....an org chart is going to the new CEO this afternoon. I'm sensing a few redundancies in the works (particulalry in our European ops). Hopefully should be okay as no one else does my job but the shitty atmosphere and the huge pile of work isn't motivating me much.


----------



## prunus (Mar 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Dressing to impress. Changed mind now as don't have the vocab to explain what I mean, plus _everytime_ I start what I consider to be a sensible thread it gets 2-3 replies only.



I'll reply repeatedly, I promise.

Mind you, what I know about dressing to impress could be fitted into a matchbox without taking the matches out first, so that might not be much help 

And: morning draggers - Badgers, you're much flier than I'd imagined...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 6, 2009)

Newbie's birthday (well, actually his birthday is Monday but he's got the day off then) so we are having cakes...and lots of them!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 6, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i am going to cornwall in may



Ooo jealous.  Whereabouts?

I need a holiday.  Just gotta get the NEW new new starter sorted out and tother one trained up in Macc, and then hopefully I can have a fucking week off!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 6, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Newbie's birthday (well, actually his birthday is Monday but he's got the day off then) so we are having cakes...and lots of them!



What pressies did you get him in the end?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2009)

prunus said:


> Badgers, you're much flier than I'd imagined...



Easy.... 
This thread is not the place for flattery


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What pressies did you get him in the end?



A copy of "The Night Watch" by Sergei Lukyanenko

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Night-Watch-Sergei-Lukyanenko/dp/0434014125

'cos of his love of vampires (and it's a good book!)

plus a small painted monkey/zombie toy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Easy....
> This thread is not the place for flattery



On come on - just a little bit. We couldn't cope if there wasn't the odd 'Well, you are great but...' type post. I assume prunus meant to say 'Badgers, you is fly man shame you are such a wanker' or something anything


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 6, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A copy of "The Night Watch" by Sergei Lukyanenko
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Night-Watch-Sergei-Lukyanenko/dp/0434014125
> 
> ...



Was that film the one reccomended on the thread?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2009)

Where is my stephen fry dvd????


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Was that film the one reccomended on the thread?



I think it has been mentioned on the DVD thread. The film is really good but quite confusing and a little impenetrable. The book is less so and helps explain the film a bit more

I was looking for the book that Dotty recommended then saw the book of "The Night Watch" and thought "Oooh yeah. Vampires!"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 6, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yep - the film is really good but quite confusing and a little impenetrable. The book is less so and helps explain the film a bit more



Cool  Urbans recommendatins


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 6, 2009)

Night watch and Day Watch are good. Weird but good. 


Booooooooored.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 6, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Night watch and Day Watch are good. Weird but good.
> 
> 
> Booooooooored.



Not seen or read "Day watch" yet - though i do have it

Am tired today and still feeling a bit under the weather. Plus I appear to be in an easily irritated mood (having argued twice with Mr.QofG's this morning) 

Maybe I'll hope into General or Politics and pick a fight


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2009)

Is it 1pm yet?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 6, 2009)

1135 is Sandwich Lady time! *tapsfingers*


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2009)

Darwins Deli?


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 6, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Not seen or read "Day watch" yet - though i do have it
> 
> Am tired today and still feeling a bit under the weather. Plus I appear to be in an easily irritated mood (having argued twice with Mr.QofG's this morning)
> 
> Maybe I'll hope into General or Politics and pick a fight



Heh. Do it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 6, 2009)

COME ON! I have my £2.40 ready!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Ooo jealous.  Whereabouts?
> 
> I need a holiday.  Just gotta get the NEW new new starter sorted out and tother one trained up in Macc, and then hopefully I can have a fucking week off!









staying here, danescombe mine


----------



## sojourner (Mar 6, 2009)

nice one

i would be happy with just about anywhere in cornwall tbh...it's my 'spiritual home'.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Darwins Deli?



i was a darwin's customer for about 18 months years when i worked in Pimlico

miss them


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 6, 2009)

Chowing down on tuna roll and S&V crisps, Twix for pudding


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 6, 2009)

Kettle is near to boiling so in a minute I will be having a cuppa and a fat jam doughnut!

Apparently a new man has started in one of the office's upstairs. Hopefully he will be brought round on his 'orientation' visit to other offices soon so we can all gawp at him and decide whether we fancy him or not...okay _I_ will decide whether I fancy him or not


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2009)

Bored... 

Need mischief


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Bored...
> 
> Need mischief



Turn your shutter noise off...


----------



## prunus (Mar 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Easy....
> This thread is not the place for flattery



Sorry.

You look like a baboon's arse, only less lickable.

There.  Fixed.


----------



## ovaltina (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm on my own in the office at the mo and have spent all morning watching Gordon Ramsey's Boiling Point and Russell Brand interview clips on Youtube.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2009)

Have launched some mischief and waiting to see the result


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 6, 2009)

Anything yet?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2009)

25 minutes to lunch - have to go to bank and deposit my pay cheque, then buy a sandwich, might get some wotsits as well today


----------



## zenie (Mar 6, 2009)

really, relly dragging today I want to go home


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 6, 2009)

zenie said:


> really, relly dragging today I want to go home



Me too

Instead I have been composing my biog to go in the programme for the play next week. Normally I just list what shows I've been in but they wanted something a little more "interesting" so here it is. And I didn't want to say 'what I would do if I were Queen' but had no coice as we were all asked to 

_This is my third show for MDG after "Verve" and "A Midsummer Night's Dream". I am, however, no stranger to being a monarch having previously played "Tamara: Queen of Goths" in "Titus Andronicus" and, most recently "Queen Elizabeth" in "Richard III"

If I were Queen I would ban all wheelie suitcases!_


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Anything yet?



Dunno? 

Anything your end?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> If I were Queen I would ban all wheelie suitcases![/I]



This is your thread then


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Dunno?
> 
> Anything your end?




Technojapery!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> This is your thread then





Reading that I can feel the hairs on my arm bristling as I get angry. Especially as some fucker cut me up with a wheelie this morning and I nearly fell over


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh god no no no NO!

I've got that little half-earachey-half-heavyeyes-half taste-in-throat feeling you get when you're on the turn and are getting a cold


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh god no no no NO!
> 
> I've got that little half-earachey-half-heavyeyes-half taste-in-throat feeling you get when you're on the turn and are getting a cold



(((Stella))) 

Another Twix maybe, to keep your strength up?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 6, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> (((Stella)))
> 
> Another Twix maybe, to keep your strength up?



Am having tea, even though I don't like it, for medicinal puroses. Someone is making it for me *makespatheticface*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 6, 2009)

I can confirm that the new man upstairs has a very nice voice. Haven't seen him yet though but he sounds nice


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 6, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I can confirm that the new man upstairs has a very nice voice. Haven't seen him yet though but he sounds nice



Careful with that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Careful with that





Have made an appointment with the CAB about filling in the DLA form - just need to get a letter from my neuro


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 6, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Have made an appointment with the CAB about filling in the DLA form - just need to get a letter from my neuro



Yes!! You already get some don't you? This for more? As a tax payer I am happy to keep you in kitchen paint to match your handrails


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes!! You already get some don't you? This for more? As a tax payer I am happy to keep you in kitchen paint to match your handrails



No I don't get anything, I haven't applied for anything before - oh apart from the Blue Badge -  this will be my first attempt, I am a DLA virgin!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 6, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No I don't get anything, I haven't applied for anything before - oh apart from the Blue Badge -  this will be my first attempt, I am a DLA virgin!



Good luck. They will pop your cherry good and proper


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 6, 2009)

For some reason I am really tense - and still irritable  - today. My shoulders feel up around my ears they are so achy, my colleagues are pissing me off for no good reason, apart from the gact they are nearby and breathing, and I don't know whether to have a good scream or a good cry!

It's annoying


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2009)

very quiet here, over 2 hours to go


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 6, 2009)

marty21 said:


> very quiet here, over 2 hours to go



Just under and hour and a half for me

You haven't had any other poo related incidents lately?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just under and hour and a half for me
> 
> You haven't had any other poo related incidents lately?



no, mercifully, no


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 6, 2009)

Eeew- the liquid soap in our toilet has been watered down so much that it now shoots out of the dispenser like spunk, and has the same consistancy too


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Eeew- the liquid soap in our toilet has been watered down so much that it now shoots out of the dispenser like spunk, and has the same consistancy too



up the duff thread thataway >>>>>>>


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 6, 2009)

Holy shit ton of work just landed


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 6, 2009)

marty21 said:


> up the duff thread thataway >>>>>>>



 I am not rubbing it around my front bottom you know....though things are pretty quiet and I am a bit bored....


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am not rubbing it around my front bottom you know....though things are pretty quiet and I am a bit bored....



image of the day!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 6, 2009)

Do you know what I need? I'll tell you what I need. The sort of thing that only married people are allowed to do, that's what.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Do you know what I need? I'll tell you what I need. *The sort of thing that only married people are allowed to do,* that's what.



Fart in bed then giggle and refuse to say sorry?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 6, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fart in bed then giggle and refuse to say sorry?



Precisely. I need my _kitchen painted _too, knowarrimean?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Precisely. I need my _kitchen painted _too, knowarrimean?





I'm hearing you on that


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Technojapery!



Snigger x 10,000


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Do you know what I need? I'll tell you what I need. The sort of thing that only married people are allowed to do, that's what.



Birthday treats?
Cocaine Thursdays?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Birthday treats?
> Cocaine Thursdays?



Get them from common-or-garden chums 

 I need to _take stray chips from_ someone.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Birthday treats?
> Cocaine Thursdays?



taking the rubbish out mondays ?
taking the recycling out thursdays ?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 6, 2009)

marty21 said:


> taking the rubbish out mondays ?
> taking the recycling out thursdays ?



By jove! There it is!

_Tie up_ the sacks in the _food waste _bin. I'm sick of doing it myself.


----------



## prunus (Mar 6, 2009)

Ha!  Here we have decided on a way to de-drag the rest of the afternoon - someone's gone out to get a nice bottle of red and we're going to sip it while watching utube.  Civilised.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 6, 2009)

Right I am outta here!!

Though as I have an evening in I may well be back - with a large glass of wine - later


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2009)

Four pint lunches are funny and stuff


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Four pint lunches are funny and stuff



The story I always tell about drinking at work: The Telegraph edition 17 July 2006 nearly didn't make the presses as I got smashed at lunch


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> The story I always tell about drinking at work: The Telegraph edition 17 July 2006 nearly didn't make the presses as I got smashed at lunch



 claim to fame!! 

Did you like the ninja-text?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> claim to fame!!
> 
> Did you like the ninja-text?



Yah, very clever. Cheap or expensive software?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2009)

laters x


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2009)

Friday sees this thread pass 1000 posts in less than two weeks!!!!!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 6, 2009)

41 fucking pages, and i've made about 5 fucking posts 

i feel left out.  good job i have wine to ease my pain


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2009)

Still in office on a Friday but I am actually making money today for the first time in fucking ages. 
Actually making me want to work longer hours and stuff. 
This can't be right.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Still in office on a Friday but I am actually making money today for the first time in fucking ages.
> Actually making me want to work longer hours and stuff.
> This can't be right.



*puts cold flannel on bajjys forehead*

there there...it's a fever, it'll pass


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2009)

sojourner said:


> there there...it's a fever, it'll pass



It is odd isn't it? 
But then I have been doing nothing except planning for starting work. 
Now it has landed I have the old working bug back. 
Guess it will pass.... 
Soon... 
Ish..


----------



## sojourner (Mar 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It is odd isn't it?
> But then I have been doing nothing except planning for starting work.
> Now it has landed I have the old working bug back.
> Guess it will pass....
> ...



Hey, make the most of it bajjy.  Who knows when you will feel this motivated again?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2009)

Why am I awake so early on a Saturday? 
Was not late to bed last night and went straight to sleep.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 7, 2009)

I woke up at 4.30! Had to drink 2 pints of Ribena before i could go back to sleep, now feel dreadful. Again.
Need name for quiz! Everyone loves Nation of Quizlam but it's just not a go. This is going in Time Out!! Halp!  All suggestions considered!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2009)

Stella for the brain


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Stella for the brain



Is that a pun? I don't get it  I mean - I see what you're saying.

Yes, addendum: It has to have Stella in it because I suddenly realise that I want to be a _little_ bit famous.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2009)

Inter Stella Quiz


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Inter Stella Quiz





Keep em coming!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2009)

That is my creative limit on a Saturday morning babes  

Have you sent any sneaky mischief from that website?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> That is my creative limit on a Saturday morning babes
> 
> Have you sent any sneaky mischief from that website?



Naw. Since being redundant I have to check HSBC then do some sums, carry the 1 x calendar weeks before I buy anything


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2009)

Know what you mean about the funds right now ^ ^ 
I have about £150 essential work expenses that I really should sort this month 
Another £90 of travel to pay for to get me to said work 
Some food shopping to do and the account is hungry 
Still got about three weeks to go till pay
Which is £250 down from last year

I am half working half webbing while smoking and sipping squash so far today.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 7, 2009)

I just add up Agency pay and reassess it all EVERY DAY to see if I can buy anything, factoring bills out on 1st, 20, and 22  I was told repeatedly to always have months outgoings saved up in case of disaster but I fucking didn't do it when I had the money so I'm aways paycheck to paycheck now, with no..no...no...what's the word? Sarah Beeny is always on about it? Contingency! That's it.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2009)

I have gone from PAYE with all bills on DD to now having to invoice for services and hope the payment arrives on time. 
Normally I pay all bills on DD within a week of payday and then have a daily rate worked out for the month. 
Not so easy now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 7, 2009)

Poor us 

Pls ask around about the name. I just sent everyone (except jobs@x) a begging-for-help email


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2009)

had a row about julie myerson this morning, she's the journo who wrote a book about kicking her stone head teenage son out of the house (cheers mum, that's really helpful) mrs21 went off in a huff (probably because i was right ) then we made up, and went and bought a bin from b&q


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2009)

Not dressed yet. 
It is going pretty well all in all


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2009)

40 litre capacity bin as well


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2009)

For recycling I assume?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> For recycling I assume?



domestic waste, we have two recycling bins, one for food (which has a lid) and one for paper, cardboard, tin cans, bottles, etc

they collect on a friday

domestic waste is collected on tuesday


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2009)

Tradition black bin


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 7, 2009)

OK. I'm going to have a shower and go outside. It's 1406


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Tradition black bin



it's silver, mirrored, so you can see yourself putting rubbish in the bin, how cool is that!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it's silver, mirrored, so you can see yourself putting rubbish in the bin, how cool is that!



Depends how early in the morning it is I suppose. 
Our bin is shit but at the last place we had one of the silver lid efforts.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2009)

b&q was definitely less busy than before - credit crunch


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 7, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it's silver, mirrored, so you can see yourself putting rubbish in the bin, how cool is that!



Pics! Pics!

About 20 mins after Mr.QofG's and Polish-looking Paul had left the PS3 controller announced it needed re-charging. So I went to get the lead and...it wasn't there 

Cue half an hour of intermittant searching, pathetic texts, which I knew couldn't be answered 'cos he's driving, and even a spell of tears while thinking "I'm ill and all I want to do is play the PS3 and I can't even to do that!" until I found it under the stairs 

I'm so lame sometimes!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 7, 2009)

Right, it's official. I have a cold.

Back of nose itching - check
Back of throat hurting - check
Headache - check
Nose starting to run - check

Bums! Still, an excuse to do even less than the very little I intended to do anyway!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2009)

We are a bit stinky with colds at the moment. 
Bit better than yesterday but chest and throat are hurting. 
Not been that snotty apart from the mornings though. 

Still mithering and in dressing gown but heading out later to be social and cough germs over people.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2009)

Listening to this guy on the radio 
http://dannyshine.blogspot.com/


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 7, 2009)

Me! Me! I'm getting a cold too! 
Currently doing so on 48 bus


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2009)

Blog it


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Me! Me! I'm getting a cold too!
> Currently doing so on 48 bus



heading from or towards london bridge?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 7, 2009)

marty21 said:


> heading from or towards london bridge?



Now on train to South Bermondsey 
Am listening to ancient Sasha at Universe set i recorded off a CASSETTE onto my fone


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Blog it



Can't Blog pics cuz Sasha recording takes up all fone memory


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 7, 2009)

Am at South Bermondsey


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Now on train to South Bermondsey
> Am listening to ancient Sasha at Universe set i recorded off a CASSETTE onto my fone





geek girl


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2009)

Still lazing
Playing with google labs stuff 
Listening to http://resonancefm.com/schedule
Annoyed I can't have a beer but going out for dinner about 18:30 so all good there


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2009)

checking out last fm


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 7, 2009)

Sasha sacrificed for Blog update!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2009)

Geek


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2009)

Fuck...
Just realised that this is post number 14,985 

This means I have to watch the post count so I don't suddenly notice that I am on 15,002 without realising. I will have to consider starting a thread/post of note to beckon in the 15,000 while trying not to feel too much of a geek. Then the crushing feeling that I want the post count to stay on a round number while I have pointless things to say and stuff. The pressure will build up inside me and I will be stressed so much I lose my job, my wife leaves me and I end up standing on the 'rising urinal' spewing rhetoric about my non-existent commute to drug tourists and community support officers alike. Peoples days will cease to drag and the resulting boost to the economy will result in an economic upturn causing Britain to gain global market share as this nation fiscally 'unstimulates' the world and the launch of a new empire. Millions of lives will be lost, skies black with the smoke and the word anarchist will be lost in the sands of time. 

At least I have my blog


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2009)

i won't note my post code until i reach 50,000, which i'd estimate i might make by 2012


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2009)

> *marty21*
> Posts Per Day: 12.71
> 
> *Badgers*
> Posts Per Day: 10.06



I need to pull my finger out BIG time to rise to you stature brother, especially with you joining around 35 months (25,000 hours) before me as well. I may even get a temp in at work to post on my behalf to get me level with you.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Pics! Pics!



new bin


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 8, 2009)

Wtf time is this?


----------



## prunus (Mar 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Wtf time is this?



This is what we call early on Sunday.  Wot you doing up?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 8, 2009)

I was woken by the sound of the cat puking in the hallway, then it came in to sit on my head and by then as I was properly awake and didn't feel too bad I got up. That was at 0652!


----------



## prunus (Mar 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I was woken by the sound of the cat puking in the hallway, then it came in to sit on my head and by then as I was properly awake and didn't feel too bad I got up. That was at 0652!



That doesn't sound like it'll make the top ten list of the best ways in the world to wake up on a Sunday morning.

Still, t's cool being up at this hour, you can get loads done before anyone else wakes and then feel smug all day, fully deserving of a few nice glasses of wine with lunch and a doze on the sofa in front of a black-and-white classic on the telly in the afternoon.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 8, 2009)

prunus said:


> That doesn't sound like it'll make the top ten list of the best ways in the world to wake up on a Sunday morning.
> 
> Still, t's cool being up at this hour, you can get loads done before anyone else wakes and then feel smug all day, fully deserving of a few nice glasses of wine with lunch and a doze on the sofa in front of a black-and-white classic on the telly in the afternoon.



That sounds perfect *but* I have to do some work! I'm going to go to Wetherspoons to use the fee wi-fi instead of my dongle  

James Bond on this arvo


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2009)

Yawn, got up a short time ago and coughed like a bear for about 10 minutes. 

Now the chest seems to have settled a dandelion coffee is my poison. 
Listening to alternative christmas (wtf) on Resonance FM and procrastinating about popping to the shop for supplies.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Fuck...
> Just realised that this is post number 14,985





Badgers said:


> This means I have to watch the post count so I don't suddenly notice that I am on 15,002 without realising.



Fucked that up then ^ ^


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 8, 2009)

I love Resonance  I'm going to get a job there if it kills me. That's why I'm doing all this other shit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 8, 2009)

The Chipmunks doing Jingle Bells is infinately preferable to the Sunday Service on R4


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 8, 2009)

The Fall do Hark the Herald Angels


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I love Resonance  I'm going to get a job there if it kills me. That's why I'm doing all this other shit



If you do then we can hang out in cafés, wearing berets and talking about who we know. 



5t3IIa said:


> The Chipmunks doing Jingle Bells is infinately preferable to the Sunday Service on R4



Liking Hark the Herald Angels singing now too.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 8, 2009)

That Fall track was funky! 

I think I might like to drink very small very black coffees and discuss Bartes with my shades on.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That Fall track was funky!
> 
> I think I might like to drink very small very black coffees and discuss Bartes with my shades on.



Could we smoke thin European cigarettes too?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Could we smoke thin European cigarettes too?



You can. I might sport a cigarette holder with all-white menthols in. Will have to reapply lipstick after every snout but I think it's worth it.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2009)

Yawn again... 
Have to do the washing up and get my arse to the shops in a bit. 
Should try to avoid wasting the whole of Sunday after wasting the whole of Saturday.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 8, 2009)

I *have* to go to Wetherspoons


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2009)

I quite fancy going somewhere but gonna do the long ignored chores here.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 8, 2009)

Resonance gone a bit mad now


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah, it is pretty tribal on the wireless right now!! 

(just finished) 

Sunny outside and *must* get upwardly mobile shortly. 
Part of me wants to go for a city ramble today, also want to get my chores done but could easily just collapse and lose the day.

Standard stuff for a weekend I suppose.
Spend all week craving these precious two days of freedom and then feel bad for not putting them to better use. No worries though, will reassure myself that I am saving my energy for the coming summer months and that a certain amount of sloth is good for the soul sometimes.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 8, 2009)

I feel under pressure through my own slackness  I *have* to do some stuff for job #2 and *should* do stuff for PQ. Am consumed by fear of failure


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2009)

Get out there woman
The world is your oyster, you can achieve your dreams


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 8, 2009)

Fuck it. ONe more fag them I'm out of here


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2009)

just got up


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2009)

Spent much time with the bin Marty?


----------



## Numbers (Mar 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> will reassure myself that I am saving my energy for the coming summer months and that a certain amount of sloth is good for the soul sometimes.


I have a feeling it's going to be a longggggggg hot summer, like 1989 was.  I feel it in me bones.

My mint is starting to pick up again, once a bit more bushy and solid I'll have my 1st garden Mojito of the year


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Spent much time with the bin Marty?



caressed it when i saw it in the kitchen, we haven't used it yet, it's still new!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2009)

Numbers said:


> I have a feeling it's going to be a longggggggg hot summer, like 1989 was.  I feel it in me bones.
> 
> My mint is starting to pick up again, once a bit more bushy and solid I'll have my 1st garden Mojito of the year



I think we need/deserve a good summer mate. Looking forward to it greatly and even the nocturnal, pale-skinned lass who I live with is craving some sun to warm her bones. 

Pub gardens, peoples gardens, parks, picnics, cool-boxes and laughter will abound my friend. I can see it now.....


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> caressed it when i saw it in the kitchen, we haven't used it yet, it's still new!



Break the seal mate
Chuck something in it
Just like ripping off a plaster


----------



## Numbers (Mar 8, 2009)

Been watching this this morning, again.  Some great footage in it.

http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay...cv-PMiK-Qa77aT9Aw&q=summer+of+rave+1989&hl=en

20 years ago when we all started raving properly, hot hot long party summer.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 8, 2009)

_Cocking_ Spoons!  One worker in there helped my find plughole for laptop then the other one told me the wifi was 'kinda not available at the moment' Kinda? I was rude to her 

I've got to get this done before pie and pint time at 1330 and slow dongle is slow!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2009)

Great video Tony. 
Watched a bit but bookmarked for when the lass is awake. 

Still not moved as somebody is coming over (from eviction party) and bringing some smokes. Can make do without the other bits as long as I have smokes and coffee for a while longer. Can't get on with the chores really as McWifey is having a deserved lie in due to feeling under the weather.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 8, 2009)

It's a very decent video, covers lots of things.

I'm in full flow of a spring clean, am putting my 3rd wash through and have stripped out the kitchen ready for a wipe down. 

Gonna sort the shoes and clothing first tho'.

= me very


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 8, 2009)

Numbers said:


> It's a very decent video, covers lots of things.
> 
> I'm in full flow of a spring clean, am putting my 3rd wash through and have stripped out the kitchen ready for a wipe down.
> 
> ...



Tony - halps? http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=282334


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> new bin



Oooooh shiny!! I like.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2009)

Washing up done 
Washing in machine 
Showed the cloth and Cillit Bang to the bathroom 
Wife and guest are watching Buffy as I type 
Still need to work out food-stuff but that will happen soon


----------



## Numbers (Mar 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Washing up done
> Washing in machine
> Showed the cloth and Cillit Bang to the bathroom
> Wife and guest are watching Buffy as I type
> Still need to work out food-stuff but that will happen soon




I've almost completed downstairs, just a final polish and hoover and I'm done.  New bed sheets next, put in the last wash, wipe out the bathroom, polish the mirrors & glass and hoover upstairs and the house is immaculate.

Gonna pop out for some fresh Lily's in a mo tho, my fav' flower and will complete the main room downstairs perfectly.

Gonna go do the monthly shop in a few hours aswell, meeting the better half there.  

No work until noon tomorrow so a few beers and a movie will finish the day beautifully.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 8, 2009)

I've finished! FINISHED!

Pie and pint time


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I've finished! FINISHED!
> 
> Pie and pint time



What pie?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2009)

lunch was a pint of london pride, leak and pork sausages, a creamy mash, with a onion and red wine sauce, very nice, from the prince in stoke newington


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2009)

We are now heading here in August and I am happy x 1,000,000


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What pie?



Blog updated!


----------



## baldrick (Mar 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> We are now heading here in August and I am happy x 1,000,000


the weather should be better this year.  watching people trying to leave the car park on the monday morning was most entertaining


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Blog updated!



Not bad, not bad at all.... 



baldrick said:


> the weather should be better this year.  watching people trying to leave the car park on the monday morning was most entertaining



We were in a Clio and it was far from up to the job. Took us hours to get towed out and even that was messy as hell. The car (parents) took a long time to shake off the last signs of the mud. 

What was amusing was that we travelled back down the following afternoon after staying with friends. Pulled up at the lights in SW18 right next to another car covered in mud. I leaned out of the window of and said 'Beautiful Days then?' which turned out to be the correct guess. 

I know the festival weather is a ever discussed thing but we are due a warm, dry BDs I think as the last two have been a bit damp in places.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 8, 2009)

Now i'm drunk on the sofa next to some totty watching american office


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2009)

was going to go and see a film this afternoon, didn't quite make it


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2009)

M...o...n...d...a...y....!!!! 

Weekend flew by for us and now the week begins.
Struggled out of bed, coughing like Father Jack and feeling like crap but coffee is helping. 
Not sure what the week will bring but does feeling like things are getting busier now and hopefully less drag.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2009)

having a cup of tea


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 9, 2009)

Coffee and a fag. Blue skies over The Endz


----------



## prunus (Mar 9, 2009)

Tea and a fried egg for me.

Looks like a lovely day out there.

*Perfect* for spending in an office with no windows...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2009)

The sun is shining hard in SW18 today too and the glint of summer on the horizon is filling me with good feelings. 
Have a good park across the road from the office (if we are still here that is) so hoping to get some lying-in-the-sun-reading kinda lunches. 

Meeting (bleating) at 10:00 this morning which will be fascinating and useful no doubt. 
First one we have had as a company since the whole administration unpleasantness took place so can't moan too much.


----------



## moomoo (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm housebound today due to having a poorly boy in bed. 

Still, I'm sure he will make a full recovery shortly and insist on us watching wrestling together... 


*Sobs*


----------



## baldrick (Mar 9, 2009)

morning draggers 

i was out last night, drank too much and haven't had enough sleep


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 9, 2009)

I've been in since 8 and it feels like it should be lunchtime by now but IT'S ONLY HALF PAST NINE!  *throws self out of window*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 9, 2009)

Slightly hungover and quite spaced out today. I have a low level cold that comes in during the mornings only


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2009)

Popping to Sainsbury's at lunch as they have the Fuji S5700 7.1mp digital camera for £48.83 apparantly. However there will almost certainly be no stock when I get there so not getting too excited and can't really afford it anyway. 

Just eaten 1/4 (25%) of my days sandwich allocation and it was not bad. Medium sliced wholemeal bread, tuna with light mayonaisse, a smatter of cheese and black pepper.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Popping to Sainsbury's at lunch as they have the Fuji S5700 7.1mp digital camera for £48.83 apparantly. However there will almost certainly be no stock when I get there so not getting too excited and can't really afford it anyway.
> 
> Just eaten 1/4 (25%) of my days sandwich allocation and it was not bad. Medium sliced wholemeal bread, tuna with light mayonaisse, a smatter of cheese and black pepper.



Sammich  I have a sammich secret for you: something that is mad delicious on a tuna and mayo sarnie is _red onion chutney_. Yes, _red onion chutney_. If you don't believe me try it :makessmugface:


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sammich  I have a sammich secret for you: something that is mad delicious on a tuna and mayo sarnie is _red onion chutney_. Yes, _red onion chutney_. If you don't believe me try it :makessmugface:



Actually tried this a while ago but without mayo, just tuna, onion chutney and lots of salad. Was great


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2009)

now i want a sandwich


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 9, 2009)

Morning everyone!

I am bored of feeling tired and ill now. Bored of feeling it, bored of talking about it, just bored of it !


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2009)

Meeting time..


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh god I am so bad at my job that I've forgotten a load of stuff that happened on Friday and is quite important. I just don't care enough to recall anything at all ever


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm doing job applications, which is something I hate but which has to be done.


----------



## prunus (Mar 9, 2009)

I've found something even more fun than being at work to do on a Monday morning - sitting in the council offices waiting for my number to be called. Yay!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 9, 2009)

If we had an alternative currency here at work it would be based on paper clips and staples.

Finding them in the offices is like prospecting for diamonds!


----------



## Numbers (Mar 9, 2009)

I leave for work in 20 mins.  9:15/30pm before I return   missus and I get out of sync when I do this shift.


----------



## Rollem (Mar 9, 2009)

I am writing about assumptions

it is fair to assume i am bored shitless


----------



## baldrick (Mar 9, 2009)

ugh.  i don't want any more urgent work that needs to be done TODAY 

i have a hangover, i want a quiet day!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2009)

Two more days staff training in Macc

Needless to say - no fucking drag.  again.


----------



## prunus (Mar 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Needless to say - no fucking drag.  again.



But this is a good thing, no?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2009)

prunus said:


> But this is a good thing, no?



Mostly, but sometimes it's nice to have a bit of drag.  Most of my days are frantic overworked affairs, with me exploding regularly.  Would be nice to have a bit less stress.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 9, 2009)

Have a day and a half off and all the work I've done since october has been lost  no back ups! Fuckwits!


----------



## prunus (Mar 9, 2009)

IRT sojourner

Fair enough.  Although some days drag to the extent of making consider self-trepanation.  This is shaping up to be one of those...

A happy medium is to be aimed for.

That'd make her a bit less insufferably bloody happy.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Have a day and a half off and all the work I've done since october has been lost  no back ups! Fuckwits!



Jesus christ

And did they ring you to tell you that?!


----------



## prunus (Mar 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Jesus christ
> 
> And did they ring you to tell you that?!



Indeed.  'Enjoy your time off! '


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Jesus christ
> 
> And did they ring you to tell you that?!


Nah, happened on Friday when I was out - found out this morning.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2009)

*WTF?*



BiddlyBee said:


> Have a day and a half off and all the work I've done since october has been lost  no back ups! Fuckwits!





I would be killing people right now babes!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 9, 2009)

What can I do?

Our website has been deleted  no back up done since Sept 

I need to look into who should've been doing the backups


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> What can I do?



I suppose nothing, getting angry/upset will not bring it back. 



BiddlyBee said:


> I need to look into who should've been doing the backups



As long as it was not you


----------



## prunus (Mar 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> What can I do?
> 
> Our website has been deleted  no back up done since Sept
> 
> I need to look into who should've been doing the backups



Oh buggery... 

Was it static or dynamic?  If the former you might be able to retrieve the pages from google caches or similar.  Although it probably wasn't in this day and age...


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> As long as it was not you


Definitely wasn't me 



prunus said:


> Was it static or dynamic? If the former you might be able to retrieve the pages from google caches or similar. Although it probably wasn't in this day and age...


No idea... I just update the content


----------



## prunus (Mar 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Definitely wasn't me
> 
> No idea... I just update the content



Ah, using what?  Maybe it is static after all and thus possibly savable.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Definitely wasn't me



Woop! 

Was anyone else affected to join you in a witch hunt for the perpetrator?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2009)

Right, strolling to town in 5mins... 

Anyone want anything?


----------



## prunus (Mar 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Right, strolling to town in 5mins...
> 
> Anyone want anything?



Mmm, am a bit peckish, but can't leave my desk at the moment.  Could you pick me up a wee bite to tide me over?  Will do the same for you.  Cheers.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2009)

prunus said:


> Mmm, am a bit peckish, but can't leave my desk at the moment.  Could you pick me up a wee bite to tide me over?  Will do the same for you.  Cheers.



Iceland, Sainsbury or Waitrose?


----------



## prunus (Mar 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Iceland, Sainsbury or Waitrose?



Woah, I appreciate your generosity, but I just need a little snack, I don't want to be taking over an entire retail chain in these troubled economic times.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 9, 2009)

prunus said:


> Ah, using what? Maybe it is static after all and thus possibly savable.


Think they're trying to piece together bits from google caches... not too sure, I'll find out later today or tomorrow.



Badgers said:


> Was anyone else affected to join you in a witch hunt for the perpetrator?


Don't think so... perpetrator would be the people who host the site 



Badgers said:


> Right, strolling to town in 5mins...
> 
> Anyone want anything?


A massive chocolate bar please


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 9, 2009)

I fancy one of those chocolate biscuit finger things with a half inch of icing sugar on them. Get em from tube station shops 

Maybe two.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 9, 2009)

A caramel chocolate egg for me - though I ate two on Friday and that really ought to be my quota for the week or I will start to resemble one


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 9, 2009)

I was thinking perhaps I'd buy 2x Easter Eggs for the price of 1 from Coop then going home and eat them in bed while reading Watchmen but they've sold out!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I was thinking perhaps I'd buy 2x Easter Eggs for the price of 1 from Coop then going home and eat them in bed while reading Watchmen but they've sold out!



Nooooo! That's so not fair .... do they have anu other choccy offers you could take advantage of?

Just had an e-mail of the director of the play saying that it could be a long night at the technical rehearsal this evening  I was hoping we'd be finished and home by 10pm (the play only lasts just over an hour). I think I may need to take chocolate supplys to the theatre


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2009)

lunch from waitrose

roast chicken sarnie, packet of tyrell's mature cheddar and chives crisps (although tyrell's insist on calling them potato chips  ) and a snickers


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 9, 2009)

marty21 said:


> lunch from waitrose
> 
> roast chicken sarnie, packet of tyrell's mature cheddar and chives crisps (although tyrell's insist on calling them potato chips  ) and a snickers



Can I have your snickers please?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Can I have your snickers please?





too late


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 9, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nooooo! That's so not fair .... do they have anu other choccy offers you could take advantage of?
> 
> Just had an e-mail of the director of the play saying that it could be a long night at the technical rehearsal this evening  I was hoping we'd be finished and home by 10pm (the play only lasts just over an hour). I think I may need to take chocolate supplys to the theatre



They are doing 2 for 1 Terry's All Gold too! How decadent to sit plumply in my grubby bed with a cat and two boxes of chocs! Perhaps I will put on full make up, my hair in pink rollers and all my rings on at the same time 

Can someone stand in for you for the tech rehearsal?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *They are doing 2 for 1 Terry's All Gold too! How decadent to sit plumply in my grubby bed with a cat and two boxes of chocs! Perhaps I will put on full make up, my hair in pink rollers and all my rings on at the same time *
> 
> Can someone stand in for you for the tech rehearsal?



It has to be done! 

I really need to be there this evening because I know where I am moving about on stage - more or less - and they need to plot lighting, sound cues etc.. with the actors there.

I'm just moaning, indeed moany seems to be my default mood at the moment! And I suppose I am worried that I am feeling so tired doing this show - which tbh isn't that physically demanding - that I won't be able to cope with one that requires more effort and more rehearsal.

Plus I seem to be going through one of my periodic "don't want to leave the house" phases. 

There you see - moaning. Again!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 9, 2009)

You gots stuff to moan about though innit


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2009)

Meh, no sign of the bargain camera in Sainsbury's. 
Possibly a good thing as it would have wiped a weeks food off my careful budgetting which I can ill afford. 
Got dates, figs, prunes, wholewheat penne pasta, wholewheat fusilli pasta, wholewheat pitta breads, onion relish, reggae-reggae ketchup and some Danish salami.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2009)

Ooo get you bajjy - that all sounds tewwibly good for the bowels!

I think I'm gonna fuck off back down the M6 in a bit.  Done as much training as I think one person can take in for one day


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Ooo get you bajjy - that all sounds tewwibly good for the bowels!



I am on a giving up smoking tipple and wifey is on an eating better tipple so the food is more at her whims than mine. 

I am not too fussed as I like most food (not sweetcorn, all fish apart from tuna or cauliflower though) regardless of the health factor, just like it to be made well. Bland food pisses me off mostly...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Meh, no sign of the bargain camera in Sainsbury's.
> Possibly a good thing as it would have wiped a weeks food off my careful budgetting which I can ill afford.
> Got dates, figs, prunes, wholewheat penne pasta, wholewheat fusilli pasta, wholewheat pitta breads, *onion relish*, reggae-reggae ketchup and some Danish salami.





I fancy a Eastern Yopean breakfast of  dense dark bread, ice cold unsalted butter with pickles, salami and cheese and a glass of cherry juice with cherries in it :drools:


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am on a giving up smoking tipple and wifey is on an eating better tipple so the food is more at her whims than mine.
> 
> I am not too fussed as I like most food (not sweetcorn, all fish apart from tuna or cauliflower though) regardless of the health factor, just like it to be made well. Bland food pisses me off mostly...



nice one.  you going cold turkey?


----------



## prunus (Mar 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> ...all fish apart from tuna or cauliflower though...



  the cauliflower fish...?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 9, 2009)

Ooh Ooh - the new man from upstairs is being shown round! Quite nice, not bad looking, flowing shoulder length hair, pleasant voice.  Didn't smell. He can stay!


----------



## prunus (Mar 9, 2009)

Now now, easy there QoG - you'll scare him.

I have done absolutely nothing of fucking use today - I hate days like this, feeling too draggy to anything useful, then end up feeling shit for having wasted the day.

Ah well.  There's always tomorrow.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> nice one.  you going cold turkey?



Nope... 

Cold turkey means that I do the first week easily and then snap and am straight back on my 20 a day habit in a flash.

I think I am actually going to let medical science get involved (I only do the doctor if I am screaming usually) and try to get on the Champix this time. Even the NRT, hypnosis and Allen Carr have not touched the sides for me to date. 

I have smoked too much for too long and it is ceasing to be fun now. Also it is too damn expensive and my sense of smell (while impacted by other bad habits) is vitrually nil now. 



prunus said:


> the cauliflower fish...?


----------



## baldrick (Mar 9, 2009)

ugh, my throat hurts and my eyes are so dry i can practically feel my eyelids sticking to them 

i want to go home, i don't seem to have done much today


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 9, 2009)

What a fuckin Monday but it's done! I don't want to come in tomorrow


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 9, 2009)

Five minutes to go. I think I may stop for chocolate on the way home, pah to fattiness, I need comfort food!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 9, 2009)

Like your thinking QoG


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2009)

Should be out by 5pm tonight, possibly a little earlier, maybe a little later... 
This Monday has seen little acheived despite best efforts.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 9, 2009)

Was supposed to be going over to my aunt's house today but decided to stay at home to do the pile of transcribing I've got to get done by the end of the week. Have only managed a couple of hours worth. I fail. 

This week's going to be a tough one with all the transcribing, but I don't have much more to do apart from that (except a bit of reading on 'the spatial turn' for Thursday), so if I can knuckle down and get on with it everything should be okay.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2009)

20% of the week gone !


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 9, 2009)

I've done more since 4.30pm than I the the whole rest of the day


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2009)

Late caller fucked my early escape but nearly there


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2009)

is home


----------



## prunus (Mar 9, 2009)

marty21 said:


> is home



Snap!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

Ouch, up and trying to stealing myself to make some lunches up now. 
Made it through Monday okay off the back of the weekend but today equals tired. 
Have plenty to do today so hopefully not too bad.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 10, 2009)

Coffee, fag, Today & Irish Trouble


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Morning.


----------



## foo (Mar 10, 2009)

morning *sigh*

are we all going to work then? 

*sigh*


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

foo said:


> morning *sigh*
> 
> are we all going to work then?
> 
> *sigh*



So 'twould appear.  The revolution seems to have yet again unaccountably failed to materialise overnight, so it's back to the grind.


----------



## foo (Mar 10, 2009)

fuckers.

and this, an anarchist website. 

every day i expect my office to be attacked by a foo saving corps. 

every day i am disappointed.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

Yep... 
Awful (using Marvin the Android voice for effect) isn't it? 
Using the sounds of New Model Army to perk me up a bit but it is not quite helping yet. 

I have brought myself a new work toy which will fully hardwire me into the matrix. All I need to do now is get the multi-monitor set up sorted and I will be fighting Agent Smith and chatting with The Oracle while stopping bullets with my beard.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 10, 2009)

You've bought _yourself_ a strip-lit offal headset? 

This morning I listened to Killing Joke on the District line. Chirpy


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2009)

foo said:


> foo saving corps.
> 
> .



will we get a nice uniform?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

Cheltenham festival
Running in the 4.40 is 'Chomba Womba'
Odds are about 15/2 - Win or Each Way
Gotta be worth a fiver


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 10, 2009)

might be my first trip ever into a bookies.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> might be my first trip ever into a bookies.



I may be putting a wee tipple on for us, do you want me to put yours on or you going alone?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Cheltenham festival
> Running in the 4.40 is 'Chomba Womba'
> Odds are about 15/2 - Win or Each Way
> Gotta be worth a fiver



i'm a sucker for a tip, put a fiver on e/w , only got 13/2 though


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I may be putting a wee tipple on for us, do you want me to put yours on or you going alone?


Gwan then... I wouldn't know what to do


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i'm a sucker for a tip, put a fiver on e/w , only got 13/2 though



It is not a tip mate 
Just like the band 
I am not a tipster
Don't put this pressure on me
ARRRGGGGGHHHHHH!!!! 



BiddlyBee said:


> Gwan then... I wouldn't know what to do



£5 for your old man
£5 from you 
£5 for me 
£5 from Marty? 

Means we have at least £20 
Do we go £10 to win *and* £5 each way to minimise risk?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It is not a tip mate
> Just like the band
> I am not a tipster
> Don't put this pressure on me
> ...



it better win 

i've already put my money on, bet365 account innit


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Means we have at least £20
> Do we go £10 to win *and* £5 each way to minimise risk?


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Cheers for the tip mate!  I've put a pony on each way 






















(only joking, not even sure what a pony is.  well, obviously it's a little horse thing, but I suspect it has another meaning in this context.  I will put a few quid on each way though just for fun - the draggers will all be glued to the radio come 4:40


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


>



e/w means you will get something back if it comes 2nd or 3rd, you might make a few pennies, if you do put £20 on the nose at 15/2, that would bring back about £150 if it romps home


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

Clearly the fucking nag will get shot in the paddock now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2009)

So very sleepy! Must have coffee. And a chocolate digestive


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Clearly the fucking nag will get shot in the paddock now



get around there, and slip something *extra* in his feed


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> So very sleepy! Must have coffee. And a chocolate digestive



Mmm, coffee, good plan, mind if I join you?

No chocolate digestives here though


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

My 'Stephen Fry in America' DVD was dispatched by Amazon 11 days ago and STILL not here. 
Strongly worded email sent to them.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 10, 2009)

You do know it's a bit of a rubish series don't you?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> You do know it's a bit of a rubish series don't you?



i quite liked it in his bumbling camp way, although it does zip all over the place, several states per episode, I prefer a slower pace tbfl


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm steering clear of biscuits today. I have porridge at 9am and lunch at 1130 so _I don't need biscuits_


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> You do know it's a bit of a rubish series don't you?



If it has David Attenborough or Stephen Fry in it then I am brainwashed to think it is all good 

Actually it was dirt cheap on special so will watch once and possibly pass on


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm steering clear of biscuits today. I have porridge at 9am and lunch at 1130 so _I don't need biscuits_



Biscuits, mmm, lovely biscuits, you know you want them, you know you deserve them, go on, just one biscuit, how can it hurt?  It's so sweet, mmmm,  crunchy lovely biscuits.



I haven't got any biscuits so I'm peevish.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i quite liked it in his bumbling camp way, although it does zip all over the place, several states per episode, I prefer a slower pace tbfl


I do like him a lot, but it just seemed too rushed. He was only in each place for about 5 mins


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2009)

i want biscuits


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm steering clear of biscuits today. I have porridge at 9am and lunch at 1130 so _I don't need biscuits_



*Whispers to Stella "_Biscuits. You want biscuits"_*


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I do like him a lot, but it just seemed too rushed. He was only in each place for about 5 mins



Yes, Stephen Fry is great, but I also thought that series was rather a disappointment for exactly that reason.  I mean, really, the US is such a huge place and Stephen Fry is such an interesting person that it seemed a shame to rush them past each other so as it were.  Really he could have done a whole series on just New York or something.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 10, 2009)

boss "can you copy this CD?"
me "erm, we don't have a burner in the office or any blank CDs"
boss "I'll have 3 copies then"


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *Whispers to Stella "_Biscuits. You want biscuits"_*



We're so going to hell you know.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

Anyone on U75 work/for BT?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 10, 2009)

*foldsarmsandputsnoseinair*

*losesabitoftrustinfellowdraggers*


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2009)

i *still *want biscuits


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

Snigger

My naive colleague who got wrapped into a ficticous meeting with a scientologist a little while ago has just had the 'recruiter' call him with details of a new meeting day for his church. I only heard one side of the conversation but it was most amusing.


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i *still *want biscuits



Nope.  No biscuits for you.  Biscuits shall only come to those actively trying *not* to eat biscuits.  They're a contrary bunch like that.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

I have dates


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have dates



...must...resist....terrible...pun....


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Snigger
> 
> My naive colleague who got wrapped into a ficticous meeting with a scientologist a little while ago has just had the 'recruiter' call him with details of a new meeting day for his church. I only heard one side of the conversation but it was most amusing.



years ago, i was being actively recruited by some far left organisation after i naively gave my contact details at a film show they put on, I kept being friendly but non-committal through about a dozen such calls, I really am too nice

eventually one bloke rang, and he was  he basically said, "you aren't really that interested are you?"  

and the calls stopped


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 10, 2009)

Colleague has been eating little choc-chip cakey  things!

Proof! http://thespinger.blogspot.com/


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2009)

I have had four biscuits so far! I fear that the packet will not see the end of the day whereas my stomach is expanding so rapidly it will soon be seeing the end of my knees


----------



## rover07 (Mar 10, 2009)

Gotta go to work now ...fuck


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 10, 2009)

Just ate two biscuits and a cakey thing.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

The lunchtime cacophony of sounds has arrived. 
Gold FM, last nights NBA highlights and South Park coming from three different computers in the same office. 

I am gonna call O2 I think


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just ate two biscuits and a cakey thing.





Sending biscuit vibes does work then. No post has arrived yet do things are pretty quiet here. I may take some pics of my desk, just as something to do


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 10, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Sending biscuit vibes does work then. No post has arrived yet do things are pretty quiet here. I may take some pics of my desk, just as something to do



Oh, do it. Wait - I've seen your desk....does it have Freddy Whatsit in his undercrackers on it?

There's a pic of my desk on my blog


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, do it. Wait - I've seen your desk....*does it have Freddy Whatsit* in his undercrackers on it?
> 
> There's a pic of my desk on my blog



It certainly does. Yeesss I think I may update my blog with "Scenes From My Desk"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 10, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It certainly does. Yeesss I think I may update my blog with "Scenes From My Desk"



What shall I take a pic of?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What shall I take a pic of?



Well you have done your bin - or your colleagues bin so.... view from the window?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 10, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Well you have done your bin - or your colleagues bin so.... view from the window?



OK.

In other news: I have to write a 50 word autobiog for press release for PQ! You do this sort of stuff don't you? Any structure tips? *wails*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 10, 2009)

Blog updated! Not very exciting Qoths, I blame you


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> OK.
> 
> In other news: I have to write a 50 word autobiog for press release for PQ! You do this sort of stuff don't you? Any structure tips? *wails*



Oh god don't ask me I am rubbish at writing biogs  - and anyway in the theatre it's easier because you just list a load of parts you've played!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

*Each way*
Chomba Womba @ 15/2
2 lines at £12.50 per line
Total stake for this bet: £25.00
Potential returns: £142.19


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

I only got 13/2 - a fiver each way.  Going to make this afternoon a whole barrel more fun


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

prunus said:


> Going to make this afternoon a whole barrel more fun



Yep.... 

When it comes last or gets colic or leaps into the crowd landing on a kid in a wheelchair or something and all of you lose your money and I get blamed for fucking everything.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 10, 2009)

ugh, i'm ill at home and i'm bored, really really bored


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Yep....
> 
> When it comes last or gets colic or leaps into the crowd landing on a kid in a wheelchair or something and all of you lose your money and I get blamed for fucking everything.



Don't worry - it'll have been worth it anyway for the literal lol this post gave me


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 10, 2009)

How is it only 1pm?


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

baldrick said:


> ugh, i'm ill at home and i'm bored, really really bored



Sorry to hear that.  Why not tune into Channel 4 and enjoy the vicarious thrill of watching us all lose our money.  

Not until 4:40 though, hmm.  OK, tell you what, if you like we can choose a horse between us for each of the races on the telly and I'll stick a couple of quid on them.

Blmey - doesn't take long to kick in does it, this gambling addiction?


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

OK, not got long til the 1:30,

Here's the card:

Cousin Vinny 	9/4 	
Torphichen 	7 	
Kempes 	9 	
Micheal Flips 	11 	
Red Moloney 	12 	
Medermit 	12 	
Go Native 	12 	
Kangaroo Court 	25 
Golan Way 	28 	
Shoreacres 	33 	
Somersby 	40 	
Leos Lucky Star 	
Shamari 	50 	
Alarazi 	100 	
Ainama 	14 	
Copper Bleu 	14
Gloucester 	150 	
Leamington Lad 	
Intensifier 	250 	
Bee Sting 	250 	


Who'd you fancy?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 10, 2009)

Intensifier, as long as this is virtual money I'll have a ton each way.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2009)

Right ..post has arrived. That means work....for at least 10 minutes until I get distracted again


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh boys: don't reply to the PM I sent you because I have already sent it the PQ shit off and will only be upset if you make it better NOW


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Intensifier, as long as this is virtual money I'll have a ton each way.



Bugger, sorry, some work turned up at the last minute and I didn't get to it on time.  Still, doesn't look like it placed:

9 Go Native (P Carberry, 12-1 ); 15 Medermit (R Thornton, 12-1 ); 20 Somersby (D Elsworth, 40-1 ); 20 ran. 6 Cousin Vinny (Mr P W Mullins, 9-4 fav); 21 Torphichen (A J McNamara, 7-1 2nd-fav);

OK, plenty of time before the next race; here's your choices:

Tatenen 	7/2 	
Calgary Bay 	6 	
Imsingingtheblues 	9 
Forpadydeplasterer 	9 	
Planet of Sound 	8 	
Tartak 	11 	
Kalahari King 	12 	
Golden Silver 	12 	
Original 	16 	
Follow The Plan 	16 	
Made In Taipan 	20 	
Cornas 	33 	
Gauvain 	33 	
Bringbackthebiff 	33 	
Panjo Bere 	33 	33 
Cool Operator 	100 	 
Cheating Chance 	100


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 10, 2009)

prunus said:


> Bugger, sorry, some work turned up at the last minute and I didn't get to it on time.  Still, doesn't look like it placed:
> 
> 9 Go Native (P Carberry, 12-1 ); 15 Medermit (R Thornton, 12-1 ); 20 Somersby (D Elsworth, 40-1 ); 20 ran. 6 Cousin Vinny (Mr P W Mullins, 9-4 fav); 21 Torphichen (A J McNamara, 7-1 2nd-fav);
> 
> ...



50p to win, just for the merest chance that the commentator might slip up and say 'shower' instead


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> 50p to win, just for the merest chance that the commentator might slip up and say 'shower' instead



I've actually gone for £5 E/W as I had a free bet from the first one.  So - start's at 14:05 - everyone glued to their tellies rooting for Golden Showers, er Silver.


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

I've got it on 5 Live on t'internet now - 

This is much more fun than working.


----------



## RubyBlue (Mar 10, 2009)

baldrick said:


> ugh, i'm ill at home and i'm bored, really really bored



Me as well - sick of reading, sick of telly  bored bored and more bored


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Hmm, no-one's mentioning golden showers.


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

And we're off!


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Hmm, nearish the front ATM


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

One of the favourites has fallen!  Gone maverick!  Heading towards the crowd


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Golden Silver a very close third coming into the fifth!


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Still in 3rd...


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

last fence - dropped back...


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Nope, nowhere....  not even sure where it finished...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh well


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Indeed


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Right, the 14:40:

Wichita Lineman 	6 	6 	13/2 	5 	6 	6 	6
Possol 	9 	9 	8 	9 	7 	8 	8
Star De Mohaison 	10 	9 	9 	10 	9 	9 	8
Patsy Hall 	10 	10 	10 	10 	10 	9 	10
Millenium Royal 	9 	11 	11 	10 	11 	11 	11
Cailin Alainn 	11 	12 	11 	12 	10 	12 	10
Maljimar 	14 	14 	14 	16 	14 	16 	14
Nenuphar Collonges 	16 	18 	16 	16 	16 	16 	16
Lothian Falcon 	16 	14 	18 	20 	16 	16 	16
Dear Villez 	20 	20 	18 	22 	16 	20 	20
Golden Flight 	16 	20 	20 	20 	20 	18 	20
Tot OWhiskey 	22 	25 	25 	22 	16 	20 	20
Simon 	20 	20 	22 	16 	25 	18 	16
Wind Instrument 	25 	22 	25 	28 	25 	28 	25
Lacdoudal 	33 	33 	28 	33 	33 	33 	33
Reveillez 	28 	33 	33 	33 	33 	40 	33
Comply Or Die 	28 	33 	33 	33 	40 	33 	25
The Sawyer 	33 	40 	33 	33 	40 	33 	33
Oedipe 	33 	28 	40 	33 	33 	40 	33
Hot Weld 	40 	40 	40 	50 	40 	40 	40
Ollie Magern 	50 	50 	50 	50 	50 	40 	66
Billyvoddan 	66 	66 	66 	66 	66 	66 	66
Fundamentalist 	66 	80 	80 	66 	50 	66 	80


I like the sound of Nenuphar Collonges - just because


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 10, 2009)

prunus said:


> I like the sound of Nenuphar Collonges - just because



Is this a French match or soemthing? Some foreign horse game?

I want Star de Mahoosis-thing.


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Hmm, firewall is blocking bet365 now...


----------



## baldrick (Mar 10, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> Me as well - sick of reading, sick of telly  bored bored and more bored


i can't read, i have a headache that no amount of paracetamol seems to be shifting.  can't watch telly either - too bright 

am going to attempt some food shortly - my throat hurts so much i have to be really fucking hungry to even think about eating


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is this a French match or soemthing? Some foreign horse game?
> 
> I want Star de Mahoosis-thing.



No idea...  

Got £1 E/W on each of them (big spender).


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Bit of a hold up on the start - some pushing and shoving.  21 runners.

And they're off!


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Both at the back at the moment I think...


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Nenuphar thingy is somewhere in the middle.


Not even sure if Star do thingy is running


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Nenu moving forward...


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Ooh, they said Nenuphar Collonge has a chance.  going very well on the outside- 7th atm


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

with the leaders!!!!


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

3rd!

Woohoo!

That's 4 big ones for me I think!

Sorry, for us


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

OK fellow gamblers, the 15:20:

Binocular 	7/4 	7/4 	7/4 	13/8 	7/4 	7/4 	13/8
Celestial Halo 	9 	8 	9 	7 	8 	9 	8
Osana 	10 	10 	11 	10 	10 	10 	9
Katchit 	14 	12 	12 	12 	12 	12 	14
Whiteoak 	16 	16 	16 	14 	16 	14 	14
Crack Away Jack 	14 	12 	16 	12 	12 	14 	16
Ashkazar 	16 	20 	20 	20 	16 	20 	16
Sublimity 	18 	20 	22 	16 	20 	20 	16
Brave Inca 	25 	25 	25 	16 	25 	25 	25
Punjabi 	25 	28 	28 	25 	25 	28 	25
Sentry Duty 	28 	28 	33 	25 	20 	25 	25
Harchibald 	33 	33 	40 	33 	33 	33 	33
Jered 	33 	33 	33 	33 	33 	33 	33
Muirhead 	33 	40 	40 	33 	40 	33 	33
Won In The Dark 	33 	33 	40 	33 	33 	33 	33
Snap Tie 	28 	50 	50 	40 	40 	33 	40
Ebaziyan 	66 	66 	50 	50 	50 	66 	50
Blue Bajan 	66 	66 	100 	100 	100 	80 	100
Hardy Eustace 	66 	80 	100 	80 	100 	125 	100
Othermix 	100 	100 	150 	100 	100 	80 	100
River Liane 	100 	100 	150 	150 	150 	150 	150
Alph 	500 	500 	500 	500 	500 	750 	500
Cybergenic 	500 	500 	1000 	300 	1000 	1000 	500


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Crack away jack for me, coz it almost sounds a bit rude


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 10, 2009)

i've just stuck 5squid on Jered e/w, fingers crossed.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2009)

Sublimity for me just because i like the name


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 10, 2009)

In this game I own a glue factory.


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> In this game I own a glue factory.


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Running late on the start.  Will keep you posted...


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

They're off

fast start

sublimity going well

crak away jack is last atm


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2009)

is this the 4.40?


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> is this the 4.40?



No... the 15:20, what with it being 15:29...


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Arg!  the commentary's gone down!

Anyone know what's happening?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2009)

when does the 4.40 start?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

I slip out for a late beer and prunus is running a fucking book!!! 
I thought there was a credit crunch on!?!?!?!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> when does the 4.40 start?



5.10 - earth time


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

crack away in 4th


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 10, 2009)

I've got a score on Pritt Styk in the 15.75!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> when does the 4.40 start?



Just after 3:59 my tipster has told me


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

punjabi in 1st
celestial halo 2nd
binocular 3rd
Think Crack away jack in 4th - might be a payer for E/W I think.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I slip out for a late beer and prunus is running a fucking book!!!
> I thought there was a credit crunch on!?!?!?!



Yeah but we're only playing for paper clips, post-it notes and other items of office stationary.

I am hoping to win some carbon paper on the 4.40


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I've got a score on Pritt Styk in the 15.75!



You are not taking this seriously


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 10, 2009)

I get resentful and chinny with betting as I don't understand it


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 10, 2009)

balls, my e/w was nowhere and i had a cheeky double on celestial halo and drombeag as well so that's up the shitter too. my usual punditry skills when cheltenham is on are back......


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok, fuck it.... 

Heads Onthe Ground - £2 win 
Wonderkid - £2 each way


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

prunus said:


> punjabi in 1st
> celestial halo 2nd
> binocular 3rd
> Think Crack away jack in 4th - might be a payer for E/W I think.



Ah bugger - Osana took 4th by a head.  There's nothing for us here...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 10, 2009)

Are you chaps actually betting real money on this?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Are you chaps actually betting real money on this?



only in the 4.40

has it started yet btw?


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I slip out for a late beer and prunus is running a fucking book!!!
> I thought there was a credit crunch on!?!?!?!



Heh, heh, er, yes   I do like a little flutter. Gone so far as to open a bet365 account.  *Must* close it down after today's over.

Anyway, if you *will* slip out for a cheeky beer without inviting evryone this kind of things will happen.

Right, here's the card for the 4:00

Lami 	2 	9/4 	2 	2 	9/4 	9/4 	9/4
Garde Champetre 	7/2 	7/2 	4 	3 	3 	7/2 	10/3
Dix Villez 	8 	7 	7 	6 	7 	6 	7
Drombeag 	12 	12 	11 	11 	12 	12 	10
A New Story 	14 	14 	14 	16 	16 	14 	12
Wonderkid 	14 	14 	16 	11 	9 	9 	10
Heads Onthe Ground 	14 	16 	20 	20 	14 	25 	16
Puntal 	25 	22 	22 	25 	25 	25 	20
Pass Me By 	20 	25 	25 	20 	25 	25 	20
Florida Dream 	33 	40 	28 	25 	40 	33 	33
Crystal dAinay 	40 	50 	33 	50 	40 	50 	33
Ivoire De Beaulieu 	33 	40 	50 	50 	40 	40 	33
Jaspers Dream 	50 	50 	50 	33 	50 	50 	40
Hes The Gaffer 	50 	50 	50 	50 	40 	40 	50
Dreux 	50 	50 	50 	50 	50 	50 	50
Benefit Night 	40 	66 	80 	50 	66 	66 	66


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Are you chaps actually betting real money on this?



Um, yes, a little...  Ahem.    Less than £20 all in though.


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> only in the 4.40
> 
> has it started yet btw?



The 4:40 traditionally starts sometime around 4:40...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2009)

Jaspers Dream for me!!! Even if it does have three legs and a bad cough


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

These races are really dragging


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> These races are really dragging






Ho ho ho.

Crack Away Jack did come in 4th so I did get anothe 4 big ones


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Jaspers Dream for me!!! Even if it does have three legs and a bad cough



OK, I've put £1 E/W on it for you, and £1 E/W on Drombeag for me.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2009)

prunus said:


> OK, I've put £1 E/W on it for you, and £1 E/W on Drombeag for me.



Hurray!!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

Actually the horses have taken us quickly past 1300 posts since it started 24-02-2009!! 
Once we give up gambling can we try smack or stalking or something?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Are you chaps actually betting real money on this?


i have a flutter every year. and every year my selections come nowhere. in fact, the best advice i can give if you are making a selection is look what i'm backing and avoid it like the plague.

drombeag for me in the 4.00 (even tho i won't win a bean if it wins )


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i have a flutter every year. and every year my selections come nowhere. in fact, the best advice i can give if you are making a selection is look what i'm backing and avoid it like the plague.
> 
> drombeag for me in the 4.00 (even tho i won't win a bean if it wins )



Oi!  Damn you - I've just backed that'un.


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Actually the horses have taken us quickly past 1300 posts since it started 24-02-2009!!
> Once we give up gambling can we try smack or stalking or something?



...again...?


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Jasper's Dream in to 40 from 50, Drombeag to 9 from 12

Wonderkid out to 25 from 10, Heads on the ground to 20 from 16.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Actually the horses have taken us quickly past 1300 posts since it started 24-02-2009!!
> Once we give up gambling can we try smack or stalking or something?



Stalking for me - and can we do smacking rather than smack as I am sure a bit of S&M will make the time go quicker.


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Stalking for me - and can we do smacking rather than smack as I am sure a bit of S&M will make the time go quicker.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

prunus said:


> ...again...?



You get stalked becasue you are closest to my place.



QueenOfGoths said:


> Stalking for me - and can we do smacking rather than smack as I am sure a bit of S&M will make the time go quicker.



You get smacked coz you wants it innit.


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Aaaarrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggghhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


That's all I'm going to be able to picture during my next session.

Not that I do that kind of thing of course... 

Hairy Mccririck that is


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You get stalked becasue you are closest to my place.
> 
> 
> 
> You get smacked coz you wants it innit.



She always gets all the fun... grumble grumble mumble mumble


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You get stalked becasue you are closest to my place.
> 
> You get smacked coz you wants it innit.







prunus said:


> She always gets all the fun... grumble grumble mumble mumble


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Dammit - my internet radio thingy's stopped working.

How can I feed my new addiction now?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 10, 2009)

prunus said:


> Oi!  Damn you - I've just backed that'un.


kiss.of.death.inc


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

Gonna be fucking mental


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Arrgh!  Don't know what's going on.  Anyone?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

horses are running and stuff


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

Heads Onthe Ground winning
Last circuit


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

Favourite challenging Heads Onthe Ground


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> horses are running and stuff



Yeah, thanks.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

Garde Champetre won it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 10, 2009)

I've got my mortgage oon this! WHTA@S OCCURING!?


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Garde Champetre won it



Places?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Garde Champetre won it



Shit


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 10, 2009)

prunus said:


> Dammit - my internet radio thingy's stopped working.
> 
> How can I feed my new addiction now?


sporting life website has fence by fence update service, its a quite compelling way to watch a race unfold.


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes!  Drombeag in 3rd!  Another E/W payoff for the good guys!

And next up - the one we've all been waiting for - the one all our monies are riding on - it's the 4:40...


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> sporting life website has fence by fence update service, its a quite compelling way to watch a race unfold.



Ah, excellent, thanks.

Ooh, they have audio too.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

prunus said:


> And next up - the one we've all been waiting for - the one all our monies are riding on - it's the 4:40...



Stop building it up you!!!



Stalking x 1,000,000 later if it does not place


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 10, 2009)

Am I in the wrong manor for stalking _and_ spanking? Anti-East End bias


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Am I in the wrong manor for stalking _and_ spanking? Anti-East End bias



I'm sure something can be arranged...


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Stop building it up you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Stalking x 1,000,000 later if it does not place



I've stuck a quid E/W on Carole's legacy too, coz I know someone called Carol.  That's the way these things work isn't it?

11-211 might help


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2009)

Right! I am outta here. Off home, cup of tea then Dress Rehearsal of the play. May try and take some pics as me in a velour purple tracksuit and gold pumps is sight to behold.

I look like a rather camp battleship in full sail


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 10, 2009)

prunus said:


> I'm sure something can be arranged...



Well, really *huffs*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 10, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right! I am outta here. Off home, cup of tea then Dress Rehearsal of the play. May try and take some pics as me in a velour purple tracksuit and gold pumps is sight to behold.
> 
> I look like a rather camp battleship in full sail



*Blog iiiiiiiiiiiiiit!*


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right! I am outta here. Off home, cup of tea then Dress Rehearsal of the play. May try and take some pics as me in a velour purple tracksuit and gold pumps is sight to behold.
> 
> I look like a rather camp battleship in full sail



Pics!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Am I in the wrong manor for stalking _and_ spanking? Anti-East End bias



i can stalk you and spank you in east london - it's like a stalking and spanking franchise, like spud-u-like


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i can stalk you and spank you in east london - it's like a stalking and spanking franchise, like spud-u-like



Thanks very much Mart, I appreciate that a lot


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

Genesis on the radio.... Invisible Touch!!! 
What the fuck is going on, the build up to this race is getting out of hand. 

People are joining hands across the globe and the bets are small but if this fucking horse does not win it then I will be hounded off this island with the knowledge that had I not mentioned the fucking nag we could have written off third world debt this afternoon.


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i can stalk you and spank you in east london - it's like a stalking and spanking franchise, like spud-u-like



If you pay your franchise fees of course...


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 10, 2009)

when's the race again?

I'm soooooo sleepy, need a magic carpet to take me home, but have to get on the bike


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Genesis on the radio.... Invisible Touch!!!
> What the fuck is going on, the build up to this race is getting out of hand.
> 
> People are joining hands across the globe and the bets are small but if this fucking horse does not win it then I will be hounded off this island with the knowledge that had I not mentioned the fucking nag we could have written off third world debt this afternoon.



Chomba Womba is out to 7 from 13/2...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

I am hungry but have only just noticed


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Thanks very much Mart, I appreciate that a lot



i can see you


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> when's the race again?
> 
> I'm soooooo sleepy, need a magic carpet to take me home, but have to get on the bike



16:40
http://horses.sportinglife.com/Radio_Centre/


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2009)

prunus said:


> If you pay your franchise fees of course...



they will follow <snort> shortly


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 10, 2009)

i've just eaten a pear and a banana.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i've just eaten a pear and a banana.



blog it !!!


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Just listening to the sporting life commentary - they think it's half a mile too for for Chomba Womba.

Where does that Badgers live again....?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> blog it !!!


spank it!!!


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Back in to 13/2.

I just want to eat tonight...


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> spank it!!!



FEES!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 10, 2009)

i'll pay when i get a winner 

*stalks off*


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.justin.tv/jungledragon1


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

15/2 for me and I have £12.50 each way..... 

FUCK FUCK FUCK


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 15/2 for me and I have £12.50 each way.....
> 
> FUCK FUCK FUCK



Good price.

Just how much have we put on this horse between us...?  I've put a tenner on.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2009)

<rips up betting slip>

<flutters to the ground> 

<goes badger hunting>


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

They're off!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

Nurse


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2009)

is this the 4.40?


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Chomba in midfield


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

I have already cleared my desk and thrown my sim card away. 
Just gotta delete my blog, leave my wife and run away to the hills.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2009)

come on you "*"^er!!!!


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> is this the 4.40?



OI!

yes it is


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

Eeeeek


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Chomba going OK, in 8th, back of the leading group into the 3rd last


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

On the home turn...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

Bugger


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2009)

<grabs everybody's hands>


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

Uh oh...


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

There's nothing for us here...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2009)

<sobs>


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 10, 2009)

Bunch of freaks, the lot of you. Just threw good beer tokens down the swanney


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2009)

s'ok, nicked it out of my nan's purse innit


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2009)

has it fucking finished yet ?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 10, 2009)

Silly boys


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Bunch of freaks, the lot of you. Just threw good beer tokens down the swanney



Watch it or you're for a stalking.  

If I can just rustle up the bus fare somehow...


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> has it fucking finished yet ?



No, still going.  Doesn't finish til midday on June 12th.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

Fuck this, I am going home to smash the PC, drink five Stellas and beat the wife. 
Then I will spend the rest of the night chasing the debt and making it all okay again.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh! Nealry 5! ALl your nonsense made the day go faster at least


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh! Nealry 5! ALl your nonsense made the day go faster at least



Well, that was basically the only aim.

So we win!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 10, 2009)

We all win!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2009)

outta here


<walks home>


<sells kidney>


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2009)

So this is what winning feels like...

Hmm.

Thought it would be more like sherbert.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

Betting talk is done! 

Tomorrow I can chose my title at work. 
What should I go for?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2009)

assistant deputy executive vice president


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

Yawn x 10,000,000


----------



## prunus (Mar 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Yawn x 10,000,000



To the power of 10.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a hour left at work. 
I want my bed


----------



## prunus (Mar 11, 2009)

19sixtysix said:


> I have a hour left at work.
> I want my bed



Where are you...?


----------



## 19sixtysix (Mar 11, 2009)

prunus said:


> Where are you...?



Central London. I have to face the mass of commuters  to get home. Trying to get into a major london terminus is hard work in the morning though ultimatly satfying as I'm going home and they are not. I like finishing my last night shift on a monday morning and see all the miserable fuckers just starting their working week


----------



## prunus (Mar 11, 2009)

Might see you going the other way then.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Mar 11, 2009)

Grrrr.

The day shift are late. I'm stuck at work an extra 40 mins. I want to go to bed.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

Rocked into the office 45mins early to enjoy the peace of the morning before the troops arrive. 
My minion has 'texted' in sick already so just three of us on the poop deck today. 

Pure Morning by Placebo is my ear feed right now


----------



## 19sixtysix (Mar 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Rocked into the office 45mins early to enjoy the peace of the morning before the troops arrive.
> My minion has 'texted' in sick already so just three of us on the poop deck today.
> 
> Pure Morning by Placebo is my ear feed right now



This is the dragging thread. You sound like you are enjoying yourself. Please desist. This is a misery thread 

<begin rant>

WHERE ARE THE FUCKING DAYSHIFT?
I WANT TO GO HOME TO BED

<end rant>


----------



## rennie (Mar 11, 2009)

I spent 12 hours at work yesterday and am back again already.


----------



## prunus (Mar 11, 2009)

19sixtysix said:


> <begin rant>
> 
> WHERE ARE THE FUCKING DAYSHIFT?
> I WANT TO GO HOME TO BED
> ...



That is a little beyond the pale.

And I like your tagline - very fitting for this thread.


----------



## prunus (Mar 11, 2009)

...must...resist...temptation...to...look...at...todays...festival...racecard...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 11, 2009)

19sixtysix said:


> This is the dragging thread. You sound like you are enjoying yourself. Please desist. This is a misery thread
> 
> <begin rant>
> 
> ...



Blog it!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2009)

I must I must do this application form today! Tell me off if I'm on here and not filling it out


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I must I must do this application form today! Tell me off if I'm on here and not filling it out



Wtf are you here??!!?! *pointstodoor*


----------



## prunus (Mar 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Blog it!



Mornin' missus.


----------



## prunus (Mar 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I must I must do this application form today! Tell me off if I'm on here and not filling it out



Oi, gerrorf ahtavit and fill in your form.

What's it for by the way?

No, don't answer that - just go and do it.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Rocked into the office 45mins early to enjoy the peace of the morning before the troops arrive.
> My minion has 'texted' in sick already so just three of us on the poop deck today.
> 
> Pure Morning by Placebo is my ear feed right now



arrived on time - bus to finsbury park, tube rest of the way, my minion has also texted in, traffic issues in wembley


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> arrived on time - bus to finsbury park, tube rest of the way, my minion has also texted in, traffic issues in wembley



254 Marty? Any seat issues? Nice day for it, as I constantly say: I like that route...if I'm not in a hurry


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> 254 Marty? Any seat issues? Nice day for it, as I constantly say: I like that route...if I'm not in a hurry



106 actually - no seat issues

two volunteers in the office - very caring liberals - concerned about tibet...

minion has just arrived 


and finally - you were victorious last night


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> 106 actually - no seat issues
> 
> two volunteers in the office - very caring liberals - concerned about tibet...
> 
> ...





I was the innocent victim of fail though. Thought I'd go to the PQ at The Old Globe to nick their ideas: cancelled. Nipped up road to The Railway Tavern for PQ (been before, was shit): cancelled  Ended up getting 3/4 pissed beating a 20 yr old at Triv. He'd never heard of Brezchnev, not a fair fight 

I think The Mucky Pup has a PQ tonight, used to anyway. You fancy it?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 11, 2009)

being 20 is no excuse for not knowing who breznev was. That's GCSE history level stuff, you beat a thickie.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 11, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> being 20 is no excuse for not knowing who breznev was. That's GCSE history level stuff, you beat a thickie.



Are you sure? GCSE History was The Irish Question and The New Deal when I did it.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

People keeping emailing wanting to buy stuff and junk 
I like this working thing today


----------



## sojourner (Mar 11, 2009)

I am on my couch.  Yesterday was a rarity - a complete day off sick - only the 2nd one in 3 years!!  Had some horrible shitting bug thing going on, crampy pains etc.  Still feel a bit crap so here I am, weakly making my contribution to the drag.  I might actually get some drag today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm ordering train tickets :snooze:


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

Just seen three bumblebees in the park 
Big healthy looking fellas too


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I was the innocent victim of fail though. Thought I'd go to the PQ at The Old Globe to nick their ideas: cancelled. Nipped up road to The Railway Tavern for PQ (been before, was shit): cancelled  Ended up getting 3/4 pissed beating a 20 yr old at Triv. He'd never heard of Brezchnev, not a fair fight
> 
> I think The Mucky Pup has a PQ tonight, used to anyway. You fancy it?



i do fancy another PQ, can't do it tonight, but we should arrange to go at some point, I am most excellent at PQ, with many victories under my belt


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i do fancy another PQ, can't do it tonight, but we should arrange to go at some point, I am most excellent at PQ, with many victories under my belt



 You know of any others round the Endz? I really need to go on researching missions.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You know of any others round the Endz? I really need to go on researching missions.



i am a bit out of touch on PQs in the area, soz


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I am on my couch.  Yesterday was a rarity - a complete day off sick - only the 2nd one in 3 years!!  Had some horrible shitting bug thing going on, crampy pains etc.  Still feel a bit crap so here I am, weakly making my contribution to the drag.  I might actually get some drag today



Horror isn't it? 
Wiped me out for the first half of last week. 

In other news it seems that our landlord has bucked up and accepted us. The office in SW18 (room for about 20-25 staff) appears to be costing us about the same as a two-bedroom flat in the area  

Nothing signed yet but looking good!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> being 20 is no excuse for not knowing who breznev was. That's GCSE history level stuff, you beat a thickie.


Not everyone does history! 



Badgers said:


> Just seen three bumblebees in the park
> Big healthy looking fellas too


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just seen three bumblebees in the park
> Big healthy looking fellas too




Mmmm fat furry legs


----------



## sojourner (Mar 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Horror isn't it?
> Wiped me out for the first half of last week.
> 
> In other news it seems that our landlord has bucked up and accepted us. The office in SW18 (room for about 20-25 staff) appears to be costing us about the same as a two-bedroom flat in the area
> ...



It's not good, no.  I felt such a loser ringing the staff to tell them - it's the one thing I never believe from other people!  

good news on the office front bajjy


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

Pitta with cream cheese, german salami, onion chutney and rocket salad now eaten.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 11, 2009)

coffee and choc croissant here, yummy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2009)

Mornin' everyone!!

As requested a link to me in regal purple! Now a cup of tea and attempt to get rid of my headache!

http://mightywease.blogspot.com/


----------



## prunus (Mar 11, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> coffee and choc croissant here, yummy



Damn you all I'm hungry.  Going to have to send the lackey out for some coffee and cake now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 11, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mornin' everyone!!
> 
> As requested a link to me in regal purple! Now a cup of tea and attempt to get rid of my headache!
> 
> http://mightywease.blogspot.com/



Oh fan_tastic_


----------



## prunus (Mar 11, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mornin' everyone!!
> 
> As requested a link to me in regal purple! Now a cup of tea and attempt to get rid of my headache!
> 
> http://mightywease.blogspot.com/



Morning.  And very regal.

Somewhat better I'd say:


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

Call the waterboard and tell them to get the big knifes out


----------



## prunus (Mar 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Call the waterboard and tell them to get the big knifes out



You're going crypic on us 

Whatafuckyonnabout?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh fan_tastic_



The gold pumps (£3.00 from Priceless shoes!) are my favourite!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 11, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The gold pumps (£3.00 from Priceless shoes!) are my favourite!



 I prescribe glittery popsox too, as the icing.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

I have just sent them something that may require a lot of chopping up


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Are you sure? GCSE History was The Irish Question and The New Deal when I did it.



I read history books that weren't on my set subjects as well

Which is why I am so mighty that I sometimes beat the eggheads.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 11, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I read history books that weren't on my set subjects as well
> 
> Which is why I am so mighty that I sometimes beat the eggheads.



OK


----------



## prunus (Mar 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have just sent them something that may require a lot of chopping up



OK, starting to get a little scared...


----------



## prunus (Mar 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have just sent them something that may require a lot of chopping up



Hang on - we're not talking lavatorial here are we...?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

Possibly


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Possibly


----------



## prunus (Mar 11, 2009)

Arrrrrrrrrrggh!  How can I clean my mind of this foul and noisome image?!??!!

You bastard.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

Any help?


----------



## prunus (Mar 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Any help?



...not sure it is, really...  But that might be my problem.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 11, 2009)

that kitty and QoTG's purple velour would look rather fetching together methinks....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 11, 2009)

1055 and I've done 1 bit of work so far


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> that kitty and QoTG's purple velour would look rather fetching together methinks....



I am working on the outfit for my cat as we speak..type!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

Proof reading is shitty. 
I spend most my time skim reading stuff. 
When told to proof read 20 pages I find my brain going mushy.


----------



## prunus (Mar 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> 1055 and I've done 1 bit of work so far



Same here.  Well, 1 fewer actually, but who's counting?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Proof reading is shitty.
> I spend most my time skim reading stuff.
> When told to proof read 20 pages I find my brain going mushy.




I'll proof if you do my app?


----------



## prunus (Mar 11, 2009)

biddlybee said:


> i'll proof if you do my app?



get off this thread!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2009)

someone just made a coffee


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'll proof if you do my app?



It is all fucking health and safety, insurance and logistics.
Fucking not wished on my worst enemy.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2009)

proofing is proofing 



prunus said:


> get off this thread!


I'm stuck on the first sentence


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2009)

now i have the coffee, and it's nice and all that, but i now have an urge for a hot chocolate, and i haven't had one of those in years.


----------



## prunus (Mar 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> proofing is proofing
> 
> I'm stuck on the first sentence



OK, well, if you're here, let us help.

What does it need to say?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2009)

Have decamped myself upstairs into bed. Can't get rid of this fucking headache 

May start some work now but as I am home tomorrow as well I am being rather lazy


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2009)

prunus said:


> What does it need to say?


That I'm great for the job, they want me and no-one else? 

Well, if only it was just that and a CV with covering letter. It's a mammoth charity application form, you have to go through each bit of the JD and PS and explain how your experience shows you fit the role  like being back at school, really is.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> That I'm great for the job, they want me and no-one else?
> 
> Well, if only it was just that and a CV with covering letter. It's a mammoth charity application form, you have to go through each bit of the JD and PS and explain how your experience shows you fit the role  like being back at school, really is.



Is that the thing mango5 was punting in the other E&E thread?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2009)

Don' think so, but pretty much every charity does the same for applications


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Don' think so, but pretty much every charity does the same for applications



Is it hopeless if one doesn't have specific charity experience?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

Eyes hurt now
Smoke break and more bumblebee hunting


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is it hopeless if one doesn't have specific charity experience?


Not at all (well not ime of recruiting from within a charity) - it's more down to your experience that fits the role


----------



## sojourner (Mar 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not at all (well not ime of recruiting from within a charity) - it's more down to your experience that fits the role



that's good news.  i'm reconsidering looking for charity jobs at the moment. things looking shit again in work, so I think my plan now is to hang on til it goes tits up so I can get the govt redundancy, and then look for jobs


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2009)

They do ask you some stupid questions though... on this form one of the skills/qualities is that I have a commitment to the values and missions of the organisation... how the fcuk do you explain that you do in writing? It's something that comes over time from working at a place too....  *sigh*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 11, 2009)

that's easy enough i reckon. have a quick read of the last couple of their annual reports and work in something to the effect that you would value the opportunity to contribute to their important work doing xxxxx yyyyy and zzzzz.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

Love/hate the private sector but I (pre-credit crunch madness) was able to get jobs with such little effort. 
I find the not-for-profit and the application process labourious at best. 
Guess it weeds out the lazy chancers like me though


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> that's easy enough i reckon. have a quick read of the last couple of their annual reports and work in something to the effect that you would value the opportunity to contribute to their important work doing xxxxx yyyyy and zzzzz.


 why do I get myself in such a tizz about these forms and not think properly?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> why do I get myself in such a tizz about these forms and not think properly?


what i've taken to doing is saving all my job apps, cos vol sector jd's and person specs are often so similar and generic that you can cut and paste the bulk of it and then personalise the rest of it towards the particular job iyswim. good luck anyhoo


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> why do I get myself in such a tizz about these forms and not think properly?



I think that is a lot of people's reactions - it's certainly mine! 

I think it stems from a combination of it being something important to you, something you want to get right and, in my case, a fear that there is something bureaucratic hidden in there that I will miss!

Good luck with it


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> what i've taken to doing is saving all my job apps, cos vol sector jd's and person specs are often so similar and generic that you can cut and paste the bulk of it and then personalise the rest of it towards the particular job iyswim. good luck anyhoo


I do have them saved, but only got access to a couple from this PC, but am C&Ping as much as I can  cheers paulie.



QueenOfGoths said:


> I think that is a lot of people's reactions - it's certainly mine!
> 
> I think it stems from a combination of it being something important to you, something you want to get right and, in my case, a fear that there is something bureaucratic hidden in there that I will miss!
> 
> Good luck with it


Ta


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 11, 2009)

This day is only dragging becuase I am not doing any work


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

Out of the blue I just got an email from a former boss. 
First time we have communicated for about 4 years I think. 
Maddest guy I have ever worked for in my life without a doubt. 

The email said: 



> You will not believe what has gone on with my life in the past 2 years. We should catch up and compaire notes...



Based on the stuff that went on when I worked with him things must have got hairy ^ ^


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 11, 2009)

Sounds intriguing


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sounds intriguing



I am not sure if I want to catch up. 
There is a can of worms there I feel.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am not sure if I want to catch up.
> There is a can of worms there I feel.



Oh golly! Even more intriguing for us, anyway 

Won't it just be you muttering 'Rather you than me mate' over beers while he tells outlandish stories? Or will you get roped in to something?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2009)

Right - done my work and am feeling peckish so am off to the kitchen to see what is in the fridge.

The maybe some computer gaming, a little kip and a bath. 

Oh and checking back later to see how Stella's e-mail is getting on


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Or will you get roped in to something?



Roped in before. 
All sorts of dubious activities and dealings with murky people. 
Like the time on the yacht with the Arab, Frenchmen, Israeli, Sister references, machine guns and such joys. The general madness that went on was what I would class as a life experience. 

I am not sure if the story regarding how he orchestrated the relationship with a waitress at the local resturaunt.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 11, 2009)

Tell the story you dreadful tease


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

Soup in microwave and I realise that we only have tablespoons or teaspoons
This is gonna be messy and/or painful


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

Soup + tablespoon + beard = muck


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 11, 2009)

Subject changer


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Subject changer



I am not your jukebox-fucking-story-machine damn your eyes


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Soup in microwave and I realise that we only have tablespoons or teaspoons
> This is gonna be messy and/or painful


a rolled-up post-it note can serve as an emergency straw in such situations.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2009)

soup through a straw


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> a rolled-up post-it note can serve as an emergency straw in such situations.





BiddlyBee said:


> soup through a straw



I have never had a line of soup


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am not your jukebox-fucking-story-machine damn your eyes



*shoves£1innearesthole* I want 3!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have never had a line of soup




if you try, take a photo!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *shoves£1innearesthole* I want 3!



Okay, I will do the story but have to get my head back there.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Okay, I will do the story but have to get my head back there.



you need your thousand yard stare


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

Have Wispa


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2009)

Give it to me


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

Fedex?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2009)

you've got 2 hours


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

Will get it cheaper now


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

1500 posts today it seems


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 11, 2009)

I wasted some on my own personal thread. I'm sorry/.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

Who will claim 1500?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2009)

Never mind that, have you sent my wispa?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

Is sent your new word for eaten?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2009)

No!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

Tricky...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 11, 2009)

Me


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2009)

You just want the 1500 don't you?

(shit  )


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 11, 2009)

Meeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2009)

ya fucker stella


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 11, 2009)

me. woot! 

eta: damned, too slow....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> ya fucker stella



Owned



Paulie Tandoori said:


> me. woot!



and boned


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

That fucking Stella bird... .

I despair


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

My motivation is killed due to lacklustre systems. 
Currently working off PC, remote dial up 1 and remote dial up two. 
The thing is so slow that you could almost say it was dragging and it is messing my eyes and head.


----------



## prunus (Mar 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> My motivation is killed due to lacklustre systems.
> Currently working off PC, remote dial up 1 and remote dial up two.
> The thing is so slow that you could almost say it was dragging and it is messing my eyes and head.



Dragging, eh?  You should start a thread about that.  I bet there are some other urbanites out there experiencing something similiar.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

prunus said:


> Dragging, eh?  You should start a thread about that.  I bet there are some other urbanites out there experiencing something similiar.



No mileage in it


----------



## prunus (Mar 11, 2009)

You're probably right.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

I was wrong once


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2009)

has the dragger horse finished yet?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 11, 2009)

Hai. I'm here to moan. I just txted to get myself out of my Weds evening gig because I am a big fat loser 

I should use the time to: 
1. Pick up delivery from PO 
2. Do PQ stuff 
3. Do Job #2 stuff
4. Cook something healthy
5. Clean litter tray and stuff
6. Go to PQ at an acutal P and learn soemthing

But I suspect I'll only end up doing 1. becasue it's exciting and nothing else at all cuz I am a big fat LOSER! *wails*


----------



## prunus (Mar 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> has the dragger horse finished yet?



That reminds me - I was going to flutter a little on Pierrot Lunaire today.  Wonder how it did?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> has the dragger horse finished yet?



I think I ate it for my lunch


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

Two of us remain
Silence in the office


----------



## prunus (Mar 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Two of us remain
> Silence *is* in the office


The breeze blows gently.

Dragging haiku.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2009)

last half hour - the week is half over


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

So slow


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 11, 2009)

i'm just about to do the off. told the 2 people i work with that i'm leaving and they're ok with it. now the boss tells everyone else tomorrow. felt a bit sad about it 

but only for a minute


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

Gone


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm just about to do the off. told the 2 people i work with that i'm leaving and they're ok with it. now the boss tells everyone else tomorrow. felt a bit sad about it
> 
> but only for a minute



are you going to be doing something similar paulie, higher up? more pay? or is this taking your career in a new direction and that, more commuting?  less communting?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> are you going to be doing something similar paulie, higher up? more pay? or is this taking your career in a new direction and that, more commuting?  less communting?



Yeah Paulie: tell the story properly!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> are you going to be doing something similar paulie, higher up? more pay? or is this taking your career in a new direction and that, more commuting?  less communting?


similar but slightly different as well. more hands on and less work with politicos (which is good), same money really, cycle ride is same distance but west instead of east, and i get my own office apparently


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> similar but slightly different as well. more hands on and less work with politicos (which is good), same money really, cycle ride is same distance but west instead of east, and i get my own office apparently



own office!  i sort of have my own office, as in I sit on my own in it, but people come into it a lot, as it doubles as a meeting room 








for those with their own offices


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 11, 2009)

i think they will want me to work hard for my office, as i will now be managing a few other people


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i think they will want me to work hard for my office, as i will now be managing a few other people



Yeah but then you can get them to work hard for you while you run round your office shouting "Hee Hee!!!!"

As you can probably tell I neither have people working for me nor my own office, which is probably a very good thing


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 11, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah but then you can get them to work hard for you while you run round your office shouting "Hee Hee!!!!"
> 
> As you can probably tell I neither have people working for me nor my own office, which is probably a very good thing


dunno, i'm a bit scared cos its all women that i'll be in charge of, so they'll probably have me running around doing all the hard work whilst they sit there and shout "_hee hee_"....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> dunno, i'm a bit scared cos its all women that i'll be in charge of, so they'll probably have me running around doing all the hard work whilst they sit there and shout "_hee hee_"....



I am sure you will charm them 

When do you start?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> dunno, i'm a bit scared cos its all women that i'll be in charge of, so they'll probably have me running around doing all the hard work whilst they sit there and shout "_hee hee_"....



(((((paulie))))))


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2009)

I ought to get up and get dressed really - setting off to the theatre in about 40 mins.

Instead I am watching the cat clean his paw. And now his face.


----------



## free spirit (Mar 11, 2009)

didn't know where to put this, so I figured I'd put it here...

just found out that instead of just driving from leeds to rochdale by 6.30am tomorrow morning for work, I've actually got to drive from leeds to south manchester and then back to rochdale by 6.30am to pick someone up, which means around a 4.30am start.

ich bin not a happy bunny


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

Home, beer, tired, want drugs, still posting, shit day, crap software, hungry, want drugs, ignoring chores, little funds, lots to buy next month, meh, want drugs, only one beer left, toothache... 

We have a friends gig in Kings Cross tonight and really should go. Neither of us are feeling like going back out the door today though due to work and the cough that will not go away.

Otherwise all fucking good my end


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

free spirit said:


> 4.30am start.



Ouch!!! 

That makes for a long day fs. 
Do you get a bit of an early finish or loads of coffee on expenses?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Out of the blue I just got an email from a former boss.
> First time we have communicated for about 4 years I think.
> Maddest guy I have ever worked for in my life without a doubt.



Just got off the phone to him now.... 

Still crazy after all these years


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2009)

Just got back from the theatre - first night went well, good audience wjo enjoyed it.

Now watching "Rambo II" on ITV 4


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2009)

From the theatre to the screen  

Friday Eve is here people and although I could stay in bed till Saturday the weekend is a step nearer. 
Hope today I have software working so I can actually do some work, helps the drag a bit and all that!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 12, 2009)

Morning. That's all I have to say at this time.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah, so - saw a drug deal go down last evening. 

So I was walking up Cephas Avenue towards the church that's now spanky flats and this teen guy  was walking one way and this twenties guy  was walking the other way along Cephas Road. The road I was on is perpendicular so I was just looking in that direction. So they slowed down a bit, the teen wordlessly handed _something_ to the twenty and the twenty showed his nervousness by chirrupping 'Cheers ta see you around'. 

They past by each other then the teen turned and caught my eye! My first reaction was to say 'Oi, come here, I want some of that!' but I expect he assumed I was a straight as I had my disguise on (city shorts, tailored jacket, nice shoes, all in black, unbleached cotton bag with vegetables sticking out of the top)

I don't know _anyone_ to sell me drugs anymore  My mate has the number of this woman with a 1990 BMW called Gypsy from Canning Town but she only does snort and I can't afford it


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2009)

Stella talking about drugs by 07:19 in the education & employment forum. 
Does this mean the lass is mellowing with age?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 12, 2009)

Trying to chemically excape the drag matey ;-)


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 12, 2009)

How can a day be dragging before I've even left for work?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2009)

Might get this - https://www.salesforce.com

Hmmm, looks pretty ninja to me


----------



## marty21 (Mar 12, 2009)

busy morning ahead - see you on the other side !


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 12, 2009)

Good morning!

Tiredness seems to have brought on a slight head twitch making me look like an insane evil genius. Damn, I thought I had a few more years before I had to build my underwater hideaway and attempt to take over the world


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 12, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Tiredness seems to have brought on a slight head twitch making me look like an insane evil genius. Damn, I thought I had a few more years before I had to build my underwater hideaway and attempt to take over the world



Morning! Fuck symptoms! Glad last night went well. Or did it? Tell us all the cock ups to get them out there and fogotten about


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2009)

Have got interesting sarnies today 
Goats cheese with red chilli seeds, German salami, salad and sweet onion chutney on wholemeal bread. 
Spicy!! 


Smoke ___~~


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Morning! Fuck symptoms! Glad last night went well. Or did it? Tell us all the cock ups to get them out there and fogotten about



Bizarrely one of the other members of the cast forgot to say the word "cock"  (Yeah it's that kind of play!) but as she is only 16 and looks about 12 and hearing her say "His cock was so huge" is faintly disturbing - as it is supposed to be - we didn't mind!

It all went really well thanks - the audience enjoyed it - including the lady mayoress wearing her bling, bling chain! - lots of laughs and my trousers stayed up (lovely gold ones which I wear when I have gravitated beyond my purple tracksuit!) even though the zip is bust.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 12, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bizarrely one of the other members of the cast forgot to say the word "cock"  (Yeah it's that kind of play!) but as she is only 16 and looks about 12 and hearing her say "His cock was so huge" is faintly disturbing - as it is supposed to be - we didn't mind!
> 
> It all went really well thanks - the audience enjoyed it - including the lady mayoress wearing her bling, bling chain! - lots of laughs and my trousers stayed up (lovely gold ones which I wear when I have gravitated beyond my purple tracksuit!) even though the zip is bust.



Did she bin the whole line or put something else in instead of cock?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 12, 2009)

boss off sick today, so i've got to tell others that i'm leaving. sitting here drinking coffee and too scared to say anything atm.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2009)

Leaving the job Paulie?

My whole head is bunged up and think I'm getting a throat infection  almost finished that bloody job application though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 12, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> boss off sick today, so i've got to tell others that i'm leaving. sitting here drinking coffee and too scared to say anything atm.



Ooooooh blimey. Tell your friends who already know that you're annoucing it so they can lead in the 'Congratulations!'...just in case everyone just stares at you balefully.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Did she bin the whole line or put something else in instead of cock?



She binned the whole line, bless her, and was quite upset but we assurred her that no one in the audience noticed - which was true!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> boss off sick today, so i've got to tell others that i'm leaving. sitting here drinking coffee and too scared to say anything atm.



Get a conference call set up and I will do it. 
Or we could arrange a ficticous meeting and I could come over and do it. 
I bill at £100 per hour but will waive it if you buy lunch.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 12, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> boss off sick today, so i've got to tell others that i'm leaving. sitting here drinking coffee and too scared to say anything atm.



Good luck Paulie  I'm sure they'll all be sorry that you are leaving but happy for you as well.

And if they are not we'll come round tickle them until they are


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 12, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> She binned the whole line, bless her, and was quite upset but we assurred her that no one in the audience noticed - which was true!



I bet you anything at least 3 people were there to hear her say 'cock' - her parents for one thing!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I bet you anything at least 3 people were there to hear her say 'cock' - her parents for one thing!



Her character does swear quite a lot - I am assuming that her parents know this and won't storm off at hearing their little girl say "cock" and "fuck" and "pissing" 

What is quite sweet is that she has no problem saying the above words - in fact I think she quite enjoys being able to  - but she can't say "J-Lo" properly - she always really emphasises the J as if it is a first name. I suppose I ahould be happy that at 16 she seems not to have encountered Jennifer Lopez!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2009)

Lunch plans? 
I am doing the stroll to Sainsbury's for a collection of tinned goods for tonights bean/veg/pulses fest.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Get a conference call set up and I will do it.
> Or we could arrange a ficticous meeting and I could come over and do it.
> I bill at £100 per hour but will waive it if you buy lunch.


too late, all done. they looked mildly surprised but not overly. what a relief. now i actually have work to get on with! 

i'll take you to sweet and spicy if you like anyway, great curries and good prices as well


----------



## prunus (Mar 12, 2009)

Morning draggers.

I really should be out there (or at least making phonecalls) to try to drum up some more work but the mere idea of doing it fills me with an unbearable lassitude, so I think I'll just fuck about on here as usual.


----------



## prunus (Mar 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Lunch plans?
> I am doing the stroll to Sainsbury's for a collection of tinned goods for tonights bean/veg/pulses fest.



Do you exist in a parallel timezone or something?  You seem to start talking about lunch waaaaaaaay too early each day, which just makes me hungry and causes the consumption of unnecessary cakeage*.


* This concept is under review by the oxymorons elimination board.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'll take you to sweet and spicy if you like anyway, great curries and good prices as well



I am a bit dubious of curry today. 
My bean and pulses diet is kicking in and I am scared to fart.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 12, 2009)

oh dear, don't like farts with my curry thanks./


----------



## baldrick (Mar 12, 2009)

back at work after 2 days off sick.  still not quite right, my head feels like it might fall off if i move too suddenly and there's people drilling 

only got today to get through and tomorrow i have a day off to write an essay which i have done no work for yet.

might use my bosses office to write up some minutes, it's quiet in there


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 12, 2009)

Done 2 more things than I did yesterday already! And I did _none_ yesterday!

Sammich Lady comes round at 1130: will be having tuna salad and S&V


----------



## marty21 (Mar 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Get a conference call set up and I will do it.
> Or we could arrange a ficticous meeting and I could come over and do it.
> I bill at £100 per hour but will waive it if you buy lunch.



i would have done  it for £95


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 12, 2009)

I've just smeared egg yolk over the laptop's mouse pad bit 

The lesson I have learnt today is don't eat a runny breakfast while posting on urban


----------



## baldrick (Mar 12, 2009)

i want a runny breakfast.  i haven't eaten properly for days 

<sad baldrick>


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2009)

Just had HMRC call us!!!


----------



## prunus (Mar 12, 2009)

Right, that's it.  You lot won't stop talking about food.  I'm going to go and get some cake.  And not share it with any of you.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 12, 2009)

why? we had a personal visit last week cos december's paye hadn't been paid (cos of the xmas wages fuck-up). the bloke was well pushy and aggressive.


----------



## prunus (Mar 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just had HMRC call us!!!



  This is usually not good...  What news?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2009)

They want us to do some work for them!! 

Ha ha ha ha!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 12, 2009)

you're going to become a tax collector?!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2009)

Nope, we are going to assist them with their 2009 education programme.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Nope, we are going to assist them with their 2009 education programme.



What do you _do_ all day Badgers? Sounds all encompassing


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2009)

Organise people


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 12, 2009)

Either next door have bought a budgie or there is a very loud bird sqwarking just outside the front door 

Mmmm....goes to look for the cat just to make sure the sound _is_ coming from outside


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2009)

Someone hates me in another thread


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Someone hates me in another thread



Nooooo!  Who? Why? Shall the draggers posse get them. Let's all link arms and shout "Fight! Fight! Fight!"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Someone hates me in another thread



What? Really? At the risk of being a flatterer: how?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2009)

I thought it was funny  
Oh well, will probably cry myself to sleep again tonight.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 12, 2009)

i've just been banned from the thread by pm....


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i've just been banned from the thread by pm....



AW?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 12, 2009)

oh yes!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2009)

Getting bullied 
What is the bully helpline?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Getting bullied
> What is the bully helpline?



0800 STELLA&QOTHS

We'll get him for you


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2009)

0800 numbers cost me from my mobile


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2009)

Use your new headset thingumy then


----------



## prunus (Mar 12, 2009)

You finished your application yet...?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Use your new headset thingumy then



It has still not arrived


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2009)

prunus said:


> You finished your application yet...?


Yep... needs a final proof then sending it


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2009)

You finished your application yet...?


----------



## prunus (Mar 12, 2009)

...yet...yet...yet...yet...yet...yet...yet...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 12, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Yep... needs a final proof then sending it


so how did you end up showing your support for their values and their needs then?


----------



## prunus (Mar 12, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Yep... needs a final proof then sending it



Well done.  Have a high five.

<high five!>


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> so how did you end up showing your support for their values and their needs then?


_Having worked in the housing care and support sector for a number of years, I not only understand the work behind ****’s aims, values and mission, but also support them. Although not on the frontline, working at *** I was committed to people whose housing and care needs were neglected or marginalised._

_I would value the opportunity to contribute to ****'s current projects and forthcoming projects xxxxx, yyyyyyy and zzzzzz_




<high five's prunus>


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 12, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> _Having worked in the housing care and support sector for a number of years, I not only understand the work behind ****’s aims, values and mission, but also support them. Although not on the frontline, working at *** I was committed to people whose housing and care needs were neglected or marginalised._
> 
> _I would value the opportunity to contribute to ****'s current projects and forthcoming projects xxxxx, yyyyyyy and zzzzzz_
> 
> ...


very good imo, clear, concise and to the point. i'd shortlist you at least.

*ducks high fiving shenanigans*


----------



## prunus (Mar 12, 2009)

I like their project codenames.  That third one is one I could work I on think.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> very good imo, clear, concise and to the point. i'd shortlist you at least.


Ta Paulie


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2009)

I have no drag.  What's new?

I did have to drag myself out of bed this morning though, where I could quite happily have buried myself for the foreseeable and not have to face any problems or whining tenants, or anything really.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2009)

Just been emailed asking if I can offer solutions for 'Benchmarking & Competitor information' 

Shall I ask what this is, ignore it, or just google and wing it?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2009)

SM just lost his wallet but found it again


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just been emailed asking if I can offer solutions for 'Benchmarking & Competitor information'
> 
> Shall I ask what this is, ignore it, or just google and wing it?



We were talking about 'toolkits' the toher day and I suggested they might be used to build 'frameworks'. Oh how we laughed.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2009)

Twenty minutes till the walk round the soopermarket. 
I should not moan about the place while still going in there all the time but I know the layout now so they have this consumer trapped.


----------



## prunus (Mar 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> * just google and wing it*?



This.  Always this.  My whole life could be summed up by this phrase.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2009)

prunus said:


> This.  Always this.  My whole life could be summed up by this phrase.



Nice isn't it.. 
We are all experts without knowing it. 

Wonder if traders in Canary Wharf work the same? 

Trader 1: Should we invest all this pension money with this Madoff bloke? 
Trader 2: Dunno I will google it. 
Trader 1: Fuck it has not done very well. 
Trader 2: So what, we own expensive flats bought by bonuses 
Trader 1: Oh yeah, is it lunchtime?  
Trader 2: Yeah, can I have a line of coke as I left my in the Porsche 
Trader 1: Fuck it, lets have the rest of the day off


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 12, 2009)

Life is so much duller in the voluntary sector. Ours would go something like:

Worker 1: is it your turn to buy the milk today?
Worker 2: no, i bought 4 pints on monday but its all gone already.
Worker 1: i suppose i better buy some then.
Worker 2: don't forget to get some biscuits as well then.
Worker 1: i wish it was friday.
Worker 2: it will be tomorrow.
Worker 1: i wish it was tomorrow.
Worker 2: so do i.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2009)

Daily Mail

Journo 1: Stuff gives you cancer!
Journo 2: We run that article about it curing cancer last month?
Journo 1: So what, people will have forgotten! 
Journo 2: Why, what is giving them brain cancer? 
Journo 1: Stuff gives you cancer!
Journo 2: We run that article about it curing cancer last month?
Journo 1: So what, people will have forgotten! 
Journo 2: Why, what is giving them brain cancer?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh god oh god!! I am getting Facebook invites to my own PQ!  

I can't check it at work but if anyone wants an invite PM me your real name and bank details and I'll do it all later


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 12, 2009)

Nothing for an _hour_??! Late lunchers


----------



## prunus (Mar 12, 2009)

Mmm, parma ham.

Fat and sleepy now...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 12, 2009)

chips and mushy peas and a sprite. i can't stop burping now.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2009)

Turns out that we might not be staying now as we would have to (as a team of 5) pay business rates on an office that will fit 25. 
So we may move back to our old offices or we may move to his house in Esher? 
Commute from Brixton to Esher? 
Short?


----------



## prunus (Mar 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Turns out that we might not be staying now as we would have to (as a team of 5) pay business rates on an office that will fit 25.
> So we may move back to our old offices or we may move to his house in Esher?
> Commute from Brixton to Esher?
> Short?



Not really, probably 10 miles as the crow flies, and more than an hour by rail, changing at Victoria and/or Clapham.  And Esher station isn't really in Esher anyway.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Nothing for an _hour_??! Late lunchers


sorry 

i got overcome by boredom and ate my lunch as slowly as i could just to keep some interest in the day.

less than 2 hours to go.... can i keep going?

yet more minutes to write.  where do they keep coming from? i don't go to that many meetings!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2009)

Have made all my calls, have done all the training, have dealt with two of the most awkward and aggressive cunting tenants its ever been my misfortune not to kill in the fucking face, and I think I'm gonna go the slow way down the M6 home.  And I might have a drink of alcohol too, later. But then I might want to get drunk


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2009)

Kill me


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Kill me



I couldn't possibly kill you bajjy.  I like you too much.

It's also really not practical - no bullet I know would travel that amount of distance


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 12, 2009)

How are there still TWO sodding hours to go?  Well, 1.45 actually, but nevertheless...


----------



## prunus (Mar 12, 2009)

I is in teh pub.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2009)

I wantz to b in de pubz


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2009)

I want bed.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2009)

I want a bed in a pub


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 12, 2009)

I want a pub in my bed.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 12, 2009)

A bed in a pub. My god, life would be bliss......


----------



## marty21 (Mar 12, 2009)

my chair is warm, as Mr IT was just sitting it on it, it must have been warm before when i was sitting it on it, but it feels like a different warmth somehow


----------



## marty21 (Mar 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I want a bed in a pub





Paulie Tandoori said:


> A bed in a pub. My god, life would be bliss......





5t3IIa said:


> I want a pub in my bed.



I have managed to fall asleep in a pub before without the need for a bed


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 12, 2009)

don't be embarassed, its like coming of age i reckon.



that's why i still do it every so often as well


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2009)

Where did this murderous toothache come from?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Where did this murderous toothache come from?



Don't have toothache stupid! Toothache _hurts_!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2009)

Toothache + no money + fear of dentist = ow


----------



## prunus (Mar 12, 2009)

Toothache + fear of dentist = no teeth. Plus pain.

Look after your teeth, they're one of things it's worth spending money on.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 12, 2009)

righto - offski


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 12, 2009)

and me, night all 

hope your tooth feels better badgers, cloves are meant to be helpful (they taste foul tho)


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2009)

No idea when to get anything now
Have to go to W6 before going home too
Hurting like a fucking bastard now and made me yelp a second ago


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 12, 2009)

The dragging thread is empty except for me  

Just thought I'd pop in before i go to the theatre and while I still don't feel too nervy sick!


----------



## prunus (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm still here 

Unfortunately not in the pub any longer.

Break a leg tonight.  Hope your virginal 16yo gets her profanities out ok.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 12, 2009)

prunus said:


> I'm still here
> 
> Unfortunately not in the pub any longer.
> 
> Break a leg tonight.  Hope your virginal 16yo gets her profanities out ok.



I shall get her to repeat them all three times before she goes on stage!


----------



## prunus (Mar 12, 2009)

Good plan.  And then you can record her on your phone and put it on utube 

OK, perhaps not.

Have a good one anyway.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 12, 2009)

prunus said:


> Good plan.  And then you can record her on your phone and put it on utube
> 
> OK, perhaps not.
> 
> Have a good one anyway.



Thank you!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2009)

x 1000
 x 100000

Nurofen Plus
Clove oil 
Kalms 
Wine
Ow


----------



## free spirit (Mar 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Ouch!!!
> 
> That makes for a long day fs.
> Do you get a bit of an early finish or loads of coffee on expenses?


well, I didn't mention the freelance work I'd got that also absolutely had to be completed today... so I went to bed pretty much straight after that post, then got up at 2am to do 3 hours work before setting off on that daft leeds-manchester-rochdale-work-manchester-leeds mission, followed by some more freelance work this afternoon.

just about got it all done ok, but that was a seriously silly days work.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 12, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The dragging thread is empty except for me
> 
> Just thought I'd pop in before i go to the theatre and while I still don't feel too nervy sick!


break a leg! (or a nail). hope it all goes well


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2009)

Up to early but tooth pain has eased (or painkillers are working) thank fuck. 

Have a slightly different Friday today as I am waiting in for plumbers this morning who could arrive at 8am or could arrive at 12pm given their past form. As the hours pass it will become harder and harder to drag myself into the office but have to do it I think. Have already got my home office fired up and about to go and make sarnies for wifey.

Feels like it has been an okay week with the drag going up and down like a yo-yo from day to day. We have little planned for our weekend apart from lunch with mother tomorrow at the Café in the Crypt which will be nice. Have a fair whack of cleaning to do round the place and will be ignoring Comic Relief but not much beyond that I guess.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 13, 2009)

O cock. I'm supposed to 'wear something red' today


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## prunus (Mar 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> O cock. I'm supposed to 'wear something red' today



It's got to be pants.

(morning).


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2009)

Want phone upgrade. 
This is the one grabbing my attention but not about till Christmas time.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2009)

In other news I would be in the office by now but still waiting for plumbers. 
Not sure if this is good or bad


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> It's got to be pants.
> 
> (morning).



Fat girls can't wear red silly!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2009)

Pics ^ ^ 

In other news I am still waiting 
The good news is I am having a lightly toasted, fried duck egg sarnie in a sec.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Pics ^ ^
> 
> In other news I am still waiting
> The good news is I am having a lightly toasted, fried duck egg sarnie in a sec.



If you gave in to the power of Facebook you could see plenty 

Fried egg sandwiches, yes.  One of the many reasons I am teh chubster


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2009)

7/10 for the sarnie
Actually would have preferred white bread and the egg was not quite the right shape, so some bites consisted just of toast sandwich with a hint of reggae reggae ketchup.


----------



## prunus (Mar 13, 2009)

Facebook is evil. 

But there's a piccy of you (not in red sadly) on your blogothingy isn't there?  I don't recall you being particular chubster  (goes back to find the link (let's be honest, any excuse really ))

In a startling coincidence I too had a fried egg sandwich this morning.  Not duck egg sadly, but I did add in all the cruchy fatty bits that my picky children insisted on cutting off the edge of their bacon.  Mmm.


----------



## foo (Mar 13, 2009)

well big up us - cos we've made it through the week, to friday kids!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 13, 2009)

I like fried eggs _very_ fried, with broken yolk that's then fried plus crispy edges. Lightly toasted sponge bread with salad cream. Yes, that's right! SALAD CREAM! FUCK YOU!


----------



## prunus (Mar 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I like fried eggs _very_ fried, with broken yolk that's then fried plus crispy edges. Lightly toasted sponge bread with salad cream. Yes, that's right! SALAD CREAM! FUCK YOU!



You are the very spawn of the devil child.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2009)

Friday egg wars are off


----------



## prunus (Mar 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Fat girls can't wear red silly!



Aha - found you (I did warn you the court order ran out last week didn't I...?).  Right, if that's you taking a post-modern shot of yourself in the mirrored wall of a chip establishment then you look pretty damn dandy to me, and I'm sure would look a slinky slinkster in one of them thar red outfits ^^^


----------



## sojourner (Mar 13, 2009)

foo said:


> well big up us - cos we've made it through the week, to friday kids!!!



I hear ya sistah 

Thank the fucking lord - the end is in sight, and I have a nice calm day at home planned with just a wafer-thin trip into the office to give my receptionist a lunchbreak.  if she decides to go home sick today, i WILL kill people.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 13, 2009)

my urge to have a hot chocolate, recounted in this here thread earlier this week, has now been satisfied


----------



## marty21 (Mar 13, 2009)

this moment's song, on the radio in the next room

in the air tonight - phil collins



I can feeeeeeel it


----------



## prunus (Mar 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> my urge to have a hot chocolate, recounted in this here thread earlier this week, has now been satisfied



Further bulletins as events warrant?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> Aha - found you (I did warn you the court order ran out last week didn't I...?).  Right, if that's you taking a post-modern shot of yourself in the mirrored wall of a chip establishment then you look pretty damn dandy to me, and I'm sure would look a slinky slinkster in one of them thar red outfits ^^^


----------



## marty21 (Mar 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> Further bulletins as event warrant?



nearly finished 


milk situation in office is critical - might have to go to the shop


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> nearly finished
> 
> 
> milk situation in office is critical - might have to go to the shop



I was wandering restlessly round my flat last night and just couldn't put my finger on why I felt so lost and  A hot chocolate sorted me right out


----------



## prunus (Mar 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


>



Yeah, thanks, now everyone's looking at me coz I laughed out loud in the middle of a mouthful of coffee and dribbled it all over myself


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 13, 2009)

oh yes, i fancy a fried egg sarnie now. can't go out yet tho cos there ain't no other fucker in. come on!!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> Yeah, thanks, now everyone's looking at me coz I laughed out loud in the middle of a mouthful of coffee and dribbled it all over myself




Have another 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/38541138@N00/282390579/


----------



## prunus (Mar 13, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> oh yes, i fancy a fried egg sarnie now. can't go out yet tho cos there ain't no other fucker in. come on!!!!!



OK, but you'll have to take sides:  duck egg or not?  Broken yolk?  extra fried?  Salad cream?!!??

This is not to be entered into lightly.


----------



## prunus (Mar 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Have another
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/38541138@N00/282390579/



Woah momma!  

Nice angle.

Now people are asking me why I'm giggling and I'm going to have to explain that a woman I've never met is tickling me with a photo of her arse


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2009)

teeth  
Oh well, at least I have the required kick painkillers to hand so hopefully will pass.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> OK, but you'll have to take sides:  duck egg or not?  Broken yolk?  extra fried?  Salad cream?!!??
> 
> This is not to be entered into lightly.


fried chickens egg, white bread, brown sauce, bit of black pepper, sliced in half, cup of coffee....top banana.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 13, 2009)

Blog updated http://thespinger.blogspot.com/


----------



## prunus (Mar 13, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fried chickens egg, white bread, brown sauce, bit of black pepper, sliced in half, cup of coffee....top banana.



Mostly OK, but I'm *really* not keen on the banana topping.  I don't like bananas.


----------



## prunus (Mar 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Blog updated http://thespinger.blogspot.com/



You've got cakes.  Why haven't I got any cakes?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> teeth
> Oh well, at least I have the required kick painkillers to hand so hopefully will pass.



Is it getting worse throughout the day?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Have another
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/38541138@N00/282390579/



Absolutely nothing wrong with that arse stella


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2009)

Come on plumbers


----------



## marty21 (Mar 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Come on plumbers



porn movie choice?


----------



## prunus (Mar 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> teeth
> Oh well, at least I have the required kick painkillers to hand so hopefully will pass.



Really mate I'd go to the dentist, get it sorted.  Don't take risks with your teeth, they can bite back. 

OK, that was terrible, but I mean it anyway.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Is it getting worse throughout the day?



Well, I took painkillers at about 10pm, 4am and 9am so might just be one set wearing off and the other not quite kicked in. I think I will have to bite the bullet and see the dentist


----------



## prunus (Mar 13, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Absolutely nothing wrong with that arse stella



Seconded, slightly breathlessly


----------



## sojourner (Mar 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Well, I took painkillers at about 10pm, 4am and 9am so might just be one set wearing off and the other not quite kicked in. I think I will have to bite the bullet and see the dentist



What I'm trying to get at, is does it start off manageable in the morning, but get worse throughout the day?  Cos if so, it sounds like an abcess and NEEDS TO BE SORTED. Because it won't get any better.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2009)

Dentist + No money = WTF??


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2009)

Mornin' all. Back at work after two days at home and knackered - had to come in as everyone else is off to a jolly this afternoon - which I can't go too as I wouldn't be able to get to the theatre in time this pm - so I will be manning the office on my own this afternoon 

I intend to do as little as humanly possible that doesn't involve surfing the internet and posting on here!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Dentist + No money = WTF??


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2009)

http://www.nhs.uk/AboutNHSservices/dentists/Pages/DentistsFAQs.aspx#q01
On phone to NHS direct now
Seems there is hope for an emergency appointment
Cost about £18-£20
eeek


----------



## marty21 (Mar 13, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


>




i haven't invited my gran to stay for ages


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> http://www.nhs.uk/AboutNHSservices/dentists/Pages/DentistsFAQs.aspx#q01
> On phone to NHS direct now
> Seems there is hope for an emergency appointment
> Cost about £18-£20
> eeek



(((Badgers))) - I know the money thing is a pain but it's better you get it sorted


----------



## prunus (Mar 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> http://www.nhs.uk/AboutNHSservices/dentists/Pages/DentistsFAQs.aspx#q01
> On phone to NHS direct now
> Seems there is hope for an emergency appointment
> Cost about £18-£20
> eeek



There's no better money spent IMO.  And anyway you won't be able to eat for a week afterwards so you'll save the cost


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2009)

Not today in this location though. 
Guys Hospital offers emergency dental but a turn up at 08:30 and hope deal, limited to 50 per day
Got an out of hours number for appointments but they don't take calls till 18:00

Seems that the Myatts Field Health Centre can hopefully give me some help but can't see me till 4pm


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> (((Badgers))) - I know the money thing is a pain but it's better you get it sorted





prunus said:


> There's no better money spent IMO.  And anyway you won't be able to eat for a week afterwards so you'll save the cost



Actually I was expecting £50 or more (may come in the very near future) but the 'eeek' was having to see dentist. I guess though my stupid over sensitivity is fading as I just want this to stop hurting.


----------



## prunus (Mar 13, 2009)

I went to UCH dental hospital for an emergency appointment once when I got an infected wisdom tooth over Christmas, might be worth trying them:

http://www.eastman.ucl.ac.uk/

They pulled it out with a corkscrew   It was a very wierd feeling (not to mention sounds as they were screwing in it "This'll just break up the tooth into little fragments then we'll pull them all out"   THB I was in so much pain from the infection that I would have nodded eagerly if they'd said right we're just going to decapitate you with this sledgehammer")


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Not today in this location though.
> Guys Hospital offers emergency dental but a turn up at 08:30 and hope deal, limited to 50 per day
> Got an out of hours number for appointments but they don't take calls till 18:00
> 
> Seems that the Myatts Field Health Centre can hopefully give me some help but can't see me till 4pm



Good luck on that. Tbh I hate paying money to go to the dentist as, and I feel the same about prescriptions, I think it should be a free service but, sadly, when your teeth are hurting you have little choice. Very annoying though


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2009)

Turned the dragging thread into dentist thread today. 
Not sure what the Myatts Field Health Centre will do/offer today? 
The woman on the phone said they might give antibiotics (not had them for many, many years)
Guess that this saga will go on for some weeks to come now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Turned the dragging thread into dentist thread today.
> Not sure what the Myatts Field Health Centre will do/offer today?
> The woman on the phone said they might give antibiotics (not had them for many, many years)
> Guess that this saga will go on for some weeks to come now.



It doesn't have to go on for many weeks man. I think you should suck it up and go, hang the money. You'll be on and on about the pain and it'll make you miserable and perhaps it'll get infected and be 100x worse.

Please go to the dentist asap!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 13, 2009)

Listen to this woman Badgers ^


----------



## prunus (Mar 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It doesn't have to go on for many weeks man. I think you should suck it up and go, hang the money. You'll be on and on about the pain and it'll make you miserable and perhaps it'll get infected and be 100x worse.
> 
> Please go to the dentist asap!



Yeah, frankly I'm getting bored with all your whining already


----------



## sojourner (Mar 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Listen to this woman Badgers ^



Listen to ALL the wimmin bajjy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2009)

Fucking hell I feel tired - I am neither use nor ornament here today. However I have successfully avoiding most work so far so..


----------



## sojourner (Mar 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fucking hell I feel tired - I am neither use nor ornament here today. *However I have successfully avoiding most work so far* so..



result then queeny m'dear


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 13, 2009)

all go this morning. just had some poncey fucking journo from the independent on the phone, asking about the "_thalidomiders_" and how much is the maximum benefits they get, wasn't really interested when i told him you shouldn't be writing stories based on speculative information. HMRC were supposed to be calling and they haven't bothered tho


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 13, 2009)

Well, it took two hours, but it's starting to drag now...

less than two hours even.  goddamit.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2009)

I am going... 
Rest assured I am going now! 
Been ignoring this one for too long now. 

Oh well, plumbers are near and washing is done too so not a wasted morning.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 13, 2009)

You got the day off or had a washing machine installed in the office?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am going...
> Rest assured I am going now!
> Been ignoring this one for too long now.
> 
> Oh well, plumbers are near and washing is done too so not a wasted morning.



Yay! I win!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2009)

We have custard creams in the office today .... nom, nom, nom!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We have custard creams in the office today .... nom, nom, nom!



We have Red Nose Day cakes - see blog!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 13, 2009)

i'm sooooo fucking bored now. done everything i need to do. just sitting and killing time now. wish i had custard creams. the best way to eat them is to split them in half, eat the non-custard half of biscuit and then eat the other half. that's how bored i am, i'm thinking about the best way to eat virtual biscuits.


----------



## prunus (Mar 13, 2009)

I can't agree - whole dipped in really strong tea is the best way.  You (OK, well, I) can get through a whole packet in less than 3 minutes that way without even noticing.


----------



## prunus (Mar 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> We have Red Nose Day cakes - see blog!



Yeah, and do we see you sharing them with your fellow draggers, hmm...?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm sooooo fucking bored now. done everything i need to do. just sitting and killing time now. wish i had custard creams. the best way to eat them is to split them in half, eat the non-custard half of biscuit and then eat the other half. that's how bored i am, i'm thinking about the best way to eat virtual biscuits.



Nip out and get yourself a packet!

I will try your method next time I have one....which will probably be in about 5 minutes time


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> We have Red Nose Day cakes - see blog!



Nice spread! Which ones have you had?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> Yeah, and do we see you sharing them with your fellow draggers, hmm...?



I'm sure Paulie will give you one of his virtual bicuits


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nice spread! Which ones have you had?



I had a chocolate tiffin which was a rocky road type thing with ginger, smarties, cherries and three types of nuts encapsulated in chocolate (milk with white swirled on top) and a Jaffa Loaf - like choc-orange cake. See the chap on the right with the cute smile = made the jaffa thing, up til 2am he was


----------



## prunus (Mar 13, 2009)

Damn you all, this is all I've got:


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2009)

Well from 2.30pm I am on my own in the office so if anyone is around Warren Street you are welcome to join me for a custard cream feast !

Thugh you may have to occassionaly jab me to keep me awake!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I had a chocolate tiffin which was a rocky road type thing with ginger, smarties, cherries and three types of nuts encapsulated in chocolate (milk with white swirled on top) and a Jaffa Loaf - like choc-orange cake. See the chap on the right with the cute smile = made the jaffa thing, up til 2am he was


Where do you work again? I might pop round your office and get you to chuck a few out the window


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> You got the day off or had a washing machine installed in the office?



Off as plumbers round, so far one radiator now fixed and another being delivered
Done some chores and a fair bit of work online.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2009)

Phew - got quite a bit of catching up work done and what is left could, if I choose, be easily left until Monday.

So custard creams and tea for me this afternoon!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2009)

Last night in the play Emily remembered to say all her rude words however, and despite being advertised as having strong language and sexual references, a women on the front row cringed everytime she said "cock" or "fuck" 

Emily was most perturbted though did quite like my idea of chasing this women round the theatre shouting "COCK! FUCK! COCK!"


----------



## prunus (Mar 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Emily was most perturbted though did quite like my idea of chasing this women round the theatre shouting "COCK! FUCK! COCK!"



Right, that's my Friday afternoon daydream sorted out.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 13, 2009)

Getting high on tiffin again  Mad sugar rush.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Getting high on tiffin again  *Mad sugar rush*.



Will it make you run round in a circle like a little wind up toy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will it make you run round in a circle like a little wind up toy



Just a little bit, nothing shocking.

I just went outside and it is actually a bit balmy and I daymdreamed about how cool it would be to buy some gin and Schweppes and a lemon and nip over the Warren Street to skipwatch with you while swigging g&t out of chipped Cats mugs  Then I remembered I get paid hourly and I just can't afford it and anyway the sun went in.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just a little bit, nothing shocking.
> 
> I just went outside and it is actually a bit balmy and I daymdreamed about how cool it would be to buy some gin and Schweppes and a lemon and nip over the Warren Street to skipwatch with you while swigging g&t out of chipped Cats mugs  Then I remembered I get paid hourly and I just can't afford it and anyway the sun went in.



Awww - that would have been good fun


----------



## prunus (Mar 13, 2009)

Right, now really really dragging.  And still loads to do.

C'mon world - entertain me!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 13, 2009)

am I the only person who has annoying whispering ladies in the office? Every fucking day "whisper, whisper, whisper"
Shut you door and have a conversation or talk at a normal bloody level so I can hear!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> am I the only person who has annoying whispering ladies in the office? Every fucking day "whisper, whisper, whisper"
> Shut you door and have a conversation or talk at a normal bloody level so I can hear!



My old boss was like that. A passive agressive nutjob. She should _never_ have managed anybody, just didn't have the tone for it. Anytime she wanted to instruct me on anything she'd just get quieter and quieter and god forbid she wanted to admonish me I'd have to shout *"WHAT?" *


----------



## prunus (Mar 13, 2009)

What you need is a pair of these:





Pricey, but the best investment I've ever made, especially for working in open plan offices.

In fact I think I'll put mine on right now.   Ah.......


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 13, 2009)

Not an open plan office, I've got my own office - but we have an 'open door policy'  fucking annoys me people staring in every time they walk past too. I thin kthis whole place just annoys me!


----------



## prunus (Mar 13, 2009)

Open door policy - good lord.

If I worked anywhere with one of those I don't think I'd be able for long to resist the temptation to go round one evening with a screwdriver and take all the doors off their hinges.  There's your fucking open door policy.

What exactly is the point of it anyway?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> am I the only person who has annoying whispering ladies in the office? Every fucking day "whisper, whisper, whisper"
> Shut you door and have a conversation or talk at a normal bloody level so I can hear!



no you're not

as i work for a housing co-op, it's basically run by the members, some of which are whispering ladies, my office doubles as a meeting room, so somewhere to sort their files out, which they do, and sometimes they whisper as they do

thankfully not every day


----------



## marty21 (Mar 13, 2009)

i haz chocolate hob nobs


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i haz chocolate hob nobs



I'll swap one for a custard cream


----------



## marty21 (Mar 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'll swap one for a custard cream



<books courier>


----------



## prunus (Mar 13, 2009)

Screw you all <sulks>


----------



## baldrick (Mar 13, 2009)

urgh, assignment drag.  i have written 300 words, 700 to go.  really can't be arsed.

*goes to eat biscuits*


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 13, 2009)

Where are you all getting your biscuits from? Chuck a few this way


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 13, 2009)

it's biscuit madness round here, no wonders badgers has got sore teeth is it?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2009)

Bit sleepy


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 13, 2009)

too many biscuits?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 13, 2009)

very nice this morning, signed a bloke up for a flat, he had been living in a crappy expensive flat before, now he is in a nice flat with very reasonable rent, and he was very happy, those sorts of things make the job worthwhile


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2009)

Any whispering?


----------



## prunus (Mar 13, 2009)

So there


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Any whispering?


bloody loads 

lol prunus  

I might make cake tonight, my throat is getting better as the day goes on


----------



## baldrick (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## _pH_ (Mar 13, 2009)

i gots jaffa cakes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2009)

*HEE!! HEE!! *

Everyone has gone I am now in the office on my own


----------



## prunus (Mar 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *HEE!! HEE!! *
> 
> Everyone has gone I am now in the office on my own



Party at QoG's!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 13, 2009)

Get naked!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Get naked!





Here is some biscuit porn for y'all


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 13, 2009)

Post pic of Cats mug!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Post pic of Cats mug!



Here it is


----------



## prunus (Mar 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Get naked!



<shiver> OK, now what


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> <shiver> OK, now what


run around shouting "COCK, FUCK, COCK", that'll keep you warm.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 13, 2009)

I spy marmite on your desk


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Here it is





Nooo...I meant Cats the show! Surely you have some musical theatre mugs at your place? _Surely_?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> run around shouting "COCK, FUCK, COCK", that'll keep you warm.





Rather sweetly Emily is allowing her Mum and Gran to come and see the show but not her Dad and brother (who is a little older than he at 19) as it would be "just too much for them"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Nooo...I meant Cats the show! Surely you have some musical theatre mugs at your place? _Surely_?



Do'h! 

Erm...let me see what I can find....


----------



## marty21 (Mar 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Any whispering?



none so far


----------



## prunus (Mar 13, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> run around shouting "COCK, FUCK, COCK", that'll keep you warm.



Well, that's emptied the room pretty damn effectively.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> Well, that's emptied the room pretty damn effectively.


you mean they didn't join in


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2009)

Donlt have that many theatrical mugs in her - not for shows that we deal with anyway. Here are the only ones I can find of which the maroon one was a special mug to celebrate the firms 175th Anniversary! Woo hoo we all said when we were given one as a present!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> Open door policy - good lord.
> 
> If I worked anywhere with one of those I don't think I'd be able for long to resist the temptation to go round one evening with a screwdriver and take all the doors off their hinges.  There's your fucking open door policy.
> 
> What exactly is the point of it anyway?



That was EXACTLY what I was gonna post


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 13, 2009)

That a dorothy mug?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Donlt have that many theatrical mugs in her - not for shows that we deal with anyway. Here are the only ones I can find of which the maroon one was a special mug to celebrate the firms 175th Anniversary! Woo hoo we all said when we were given one as a present!



Yay! Dorothy mug! That's brill, cheers 

Now what else can you do in your empty office? I know! Have a wank!


----------



## prunus (Mar 13, 2009)

sojourner said:


> That was EXACTLY what I was gonna post



Ah, great, if slightly disturbed, minds, eh?


----------



## prunus (Mar 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yay! Dorothy mug! That's brill, cheers
> 
> Now what else can you do in your empty office? I know! Have a wank!



Ah, it always comes back to that, doesn't it.  Tsk tsk.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yay! Dorothy mug! That's brill, cheers
> 
> Now what else can you do in your empty office? I know! Have a wank!



That would invove thinking though - you know sexy thoughts to get you going - and my imagination is a bit dulled this afternoon


----------



## sojourner (Mar 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> Ah, great, if slightly disturbed, minds, eh?



Waste of good doors - there's a recession on don'tyaknow!


----------



## prunus (Mar 13, 2009)

I might be wrong, but isn't it illegal for someone to phone you up on a Friday afternoon and ask to have something done urgently before the end of the week?

I mean really.  I was just settling down to a good solid internet browse with associated dozing.

Fuckers.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> I might be wrong, but isn't it illegal for someone to phone you up on a Friday afternoon and ask to have something done urgently before the end of the week?
> 
> I mean really.  I was just settling down to a good solid internet browse with associated dozing.
> 
> Fuckers.



Yes it is illegal.  The bastards.  The law clearly states that anything after 3.30 of a Friday afternoon should be put into Monday's diary entry.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> I might be wrong, but isn't it illegal for someone to phone you up on a Friday afternoon and ask to have something done urgently before the end of the week?
> 
> I mean really.  I was just settling down to a good solid internet browse with associated dozing.
> 
> Fuckers.



well out of order


----------



## sojourner (Mar 13, 2009)

It's catching.  fucking being asked about contents insurance queries now - HELLO??? it's friday afternoon fuckers!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 13, 2009)

10 mins and i'm dust.....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> I might be wrong, but isn't it illegal for someone to phone you up on a Friday afternoon and ask to have something done urgently before the end of the week?
> 
> I mean really.  I was just settling down to a good solid internet browse with associated dozing.
> 
> Fuckers.



(((prunus))) that's not right


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm giving fashion advice now  http://thespinger.blogspot.com/


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 13, 2009)

7 mins to go....


----------



## marty21 (Mar 13, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 7 mins to go....



part-timer


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 13, 2009)

My reporting system has gone down.  what a load of crap.  might use it as an excuse to leave early though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 13, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> My reporting system has gone down.  what a load of crap.  might use it as an excuse to leave early though.



For god's sake _run_ before someone fixes it man! Run like the wind!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> part-timer


5 and counting....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2009)

35 minutes and counting...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 13, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 5 and counting....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm giving fashion advice now  http://thespinger.blogspot.com/



Looks at jeans - realises I am wearing the "Non!" type


----------



## sojourner (Mar 13, 2009)

Wine is OPEN!  WOOHOO!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Wine is OPEN!  WOOHOO!!



Now that soungs good


----------



## prunus (Mar 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Now that *soungs* good



Think you've had enough already...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> Think you've had enough already...



D'oh (again) 

I'm tired, leave me alone *curls up under the desk*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 13, 2009)

whoosh, running a couple of minutes late due to last minute altercation with co-worker, now resolved, have a good weekend all


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> whoosh, running a couple of minutes late due to last minute altercation with co-worker, now resolved, have a good weekend all



And you. Enjoy!


----------



## prunus (Mar 13, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yes it is illegal.  The bastards.  The law clearly states that anything after 3.30 of a Friday afternoon should be put into Monday's diary entry.





marty21 said:


> well out of order





QueenOfGoths said:


> (((prunus))) that's not right



That's what I thought.  I'm going to take off and nuke them from orbit now.  That'll larn em.



sojourner said:


> It's catching.  fucking being asked about contents insurance queries now - HELLO??? it's friday afternoon fuckers!



Sorry, my bad juju.

16:03 on a Friday and I'm writing sql statements.  <sigh>.  If I believed in god I'd become an atheist on the back of such a proof of a cold heartless universe.

How's the vino?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Now that *soungs* good



and you're SOBER


----------



## marty21 (Mar 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Looks at jeans - realises I am wearing the "Non!" type



i did buy some non types by mistake once, off ebay, converted them into denim shorts - but they're a bit tight  so only really wear them around the house


----------



## sojourner (Mar 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> 16:03 on a Friday and I'm writing sql statements.  <sigh>.  If I believed in god I'd become an atheist on the back of such a proof of a cold heartless universe.
> 
> How's the vino?



Try my method - it's called the Friday Afternoon Teflon Shoulders method.  Just keep batting the emails back at the fuckers with increasingly nitpicking questions so you don't have to actually DO the work 

Vino is lovely hactually - mmm. Chilled charrrrrdonnay darling


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i did buy some non types by mistake once, off ebay, converted them into denim shorts - but they're a bit tight  so only really wear them around the house



You know what I am going to say don't you....pics or GTFO


----------



## sojourner (Mar 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You know what I am going to say don't you....pics or GTFO



I can't believe he wears tight denim AT HOME.  What kind of freak wears uncomfortable clothing at home?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2009)

Right - I am outta here!

Quick cup of tea at home then off to the theatre for more "COCK!FUCK!COCK!"


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 13, 2009)

Right, i'm sending a meeeting request and then going home. i've had abot as much of this as a boy can stand.


----------



## prunus (Mar 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right - I am outta here!
> 
> Quick cup of tea at home then off to the theatre for more "COCK!FUCK!COCK!"



Quoted for future out-of-context usage 

Have a good one.  See you on the other side...  Assuming I haven't eaten my own liver in an attempt to escape databases by then.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You know what I am going to say don't you....pics or GTFO



  wouldn't really want to inflict me in tight denim shorts on anyone tbh


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 13, 2009)

this day has dragged like a bitch. the last 20 minutes will prove tough, i feel...


----------



## sojourner (Mar 13, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> this day has dragged like a bitch. the last 20 minutes will prove tough, i feel...



I'm having a spliff and a glass of chardonnay for you doll

It's the best I can offer


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 13, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I'm having a spliff and a glass of chardonnay for you doll
> 
> It's the best I can offer



i hate chardonnay


----------



## sojourner (Mar 13, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> i hate chardonnay



women

never.fucking.happy


----------



## rennie (Mar 13, 2009)

Still here.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 13, 2009)

rennie said:


> Still here.



but you have alcohol


----------



## Intastella (Mar 13, 2009)

Well, my boss sloped off early coz a customer didn't turn up for an appointment. I stayed in the hope of maybe doing a couple of piercings, but nada  Why do people always come in while he's there and he hasn't got time to pierce them, but won't let me do it?


Buuuut...got some good news...someone's gonna take over the business at the end of the month and put me in charge! Get the fuck in


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 14, 2009)

Good news in an otherwise quite shit thread ^
Not sure about yr moniker though  Zat yr real name?


----------



## prunus (Mar 14, 2009)

Hmm, could be about to get interesting around here...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 14, 2009)

Handbags!


----------



## prunus (Mar 14, 2009)

Excellent, I'll get the popcorn 

Morning.  What you doing up at this ungodly hour?  Although it is a lovely day out there.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 14, 2009)

Morning! I just wake up so i get up  Got Fortnums coffee (gift) and a notebook full of blank spaces where PQ questions should be. Might go to library and Sainsburys in a bit. Also got bed linen in machine - put bleach in to zap make-up stains but it stunk so am rewashing it. Is all go.
You?


----------



## prunus (Mar 14, 2009)

Two very effective organic alarm clocks in the form of my son and daughter.    Mmm, coffee, excellent idea.

Damn, no clean mugs.  Washing up beckons


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2009)

up, cleaned out the car - has to go in for a mot and it was full of crapp, also loads of stuff that had use - 3 coats, 3 pairs of shoes (one with a little dog shit on it ) 3 books, 2 maps, 1 A-Z, 4 lighters, a leaving card from 2002 wishing me luck and a half black bag full of rubbish


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 14, 2009)

My nose is blocked and my ears itch


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2009)

Found perfect flat
Perfect timing for occupy
Perfect (it seems) landlord too 

Just a bit too much money for us kids
Not that niggling amount that you could easily scrape together
Just enough to make it not quite possible I fear and although the Badger in me has already moved I fear it is not to be.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Found perfect flat
> Perfect timing for occupy
> Perfect (it seems) landlord too
> 
> ...



(((Badgers))) 

That's so disappointing, good luck with future flat searching


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2009)

been out to a stylish cafe in clapton  they do exist, had a coffee and a blt, picked up some veg, so with that and cleaning the car out, finding last years MOT certificate, and going to the garage to arrange for them to do another MOT, it has been a busy morning, going out later to look at kitchens


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 14, 2009)

Mr.QofG's is sanding down the kitchen wall while singing along to songs on "Planet Rock" -  not sure which is giving me more of a headache


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr.QofG's is sanding down the kitchen wall while singing along to songs on "Planet Rock" -  not sure which is giving me more of a headache









sabbath?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> sabbath?



Oooh that guy with the moustache is freaky looking 

Nah -worse than that, it was U2


----------



## Intastella (Mar 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Good news in an otherwise quite shit thread ^
> Not sure about yr moniker though  Zat yr real name?



No..i chose it after admiring your posts from afar ( 'Onest!  )


----------



## prunus (Mar 14, 2009)

At the allotment digging in the sunshine - the antithesis of dragging.  Ah...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 14, 2009)

prunus said:


> At the allotment digging in the sunshine - the antithesis of dragging.  Ah...



Oooh what is in your allotment? Runner beans, cauliflower, peas, carrrots?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 14, 2009)

Intastella said:


> No..i chose it after admiring your posts from afar ( 'Onest!  )



Shut up cuz I'll take you seriously


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Shut up cuz I'll take you seriously



blog it !!


----------



## Intastella (Mar 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Shut up cuz I'll take you seriously


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2009)

prunus said:


> At the allotment digging in the sunshine - the antithesis of dragging.  Ah...



picture please !


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 14, 2009)

Am in Kingsland Oxfam failing to find quiz books 
Blog updated in one sec


----------



## prunus (Mar 14, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh what is in your allotment? Runner beans, cauliflower, peas, carrrots?



No, nothing but clay at the moment - only just taken it over, don't think it's been cultivated since the early pleistocene.  Hence a lot of hard digging - hard work, but quite satisfing.  Actually tell a lie - I did plant a gooseberry bush last week in the first bed to be ready.  In subsequent weeks as beds become ready I will be planting out courgettes runner beans squash watermelons blackberries radishes lettuces raspberries fennel and tomatoes.  That's the plan anyway   Over ambitious?  Perhaps...



marty21 said:


> picture please !



Ah, sorry, will take one next time.  It's just a wilderness atm anyway.  hmm, maybe I could start a blog plotting its progress...  (ponders)


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2009)

back home, been about a bit today, breakfast in chatsworth road, plus some veg shopping, bus to kentish town, tube down to morgate, train from liverpool st, I have seen a lot of what east and north london has to offer


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 14, 2009)

All tarted up with somewhere to go! Have got diffcult new shoes on though. Wish me luck innit - gotta walk


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> All tarted up with somewhere to go! Have got diffcult new shoes on though. Wish me luck innit - gotta walk



pics on blog please !!! 

good luck with the walking


----------



## prunus (Mar 14, 2009)

At *this* time of night young lady?!?

But good luck anyway, whatever 'tis.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 14, 2009)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...vYNh1yqOg/s1600-h/image-upload-105-776997.jpg

I'm waaaay ahead of you matey


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...vYNh1yqOg/s1600-h/image-upload-105-776997.jpg
> 
> I'm waaaay ahead of you matey



looking good


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2009)

now take on the night, and beat into unconscious, throw some cold water over it , then beat it up again


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 14, 2009)

I used to go on another forum which had the chamring meme 'I'd drug you and fcuk you' and 'Kill you and fuck the body'. I keep wanting to use it here, like as a compliment. So take that in the manner in which it's meant, like.


----------



## prunus (Mar 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...vYNh1yqOg/s1600-h/image-upload-105-776997.jpg
> 
> I'm waaaay ahead of you matey



Yowsa!  The night doesn't stand a chance.

Have a good one 

And hopefully    and   too...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I used to go on another forum which had the chamring meme 'I'd drug you and fcuk you' and 'Kill you and fuck the body'. I keep wanting to use it here, like as a compliment. So take that in the manner in which it's meant, like.



I Do


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2009)

lovely today innit? went for a walk on walthamstow marshes, saw the new bridge by the marina


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 15, 2009)

It is proper lovely. I was a bit confused as it was _so_ hot but I'd left the heating on


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2009)

i have failed yet again to go to the cinema today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2009)

Recovering from the last night of the show and the party afterward. Much tea and resting needed!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2009)

Nasty...

Alarm went off at 05:30 and snoozed till 05:55 before I forced myself out of bed. 
Bath is run and dressing gown is on but still in shock so far at the idea of Monday morning. 

time to coax wifey out of bed and make some sarnies before forcing myself out of the door at lunch.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2009)

Bongos sound good at this time on a Monday morning...


----------



## prunus (Mar 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Bongos sound good at this time on a Monday morning...



  What?  Or is this just an abstract concept?

Morning.   Another lovely day by the looks of it.  Weekend was fun.  now for the week.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 16, 2009)

O god Monday


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2009)

another monday, up earlyish. about to have a bath, fully expect to make the 8.10 train


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 16, 2009)

Baths? Doesn't anyone have showers? I hate having a bath in the morning - takes so much time and also effort in getting down and up


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Baths? Doesn't anyone have showers? I hate having a bath in the morning - takes so much time and also effort in getting down and up



no shower, we did have one, but a slow leak eventually brought down the ceiling of my neighbour downstairs  she was very nice about it, we haven't got around to replacing it, or filling in the hole in the tiling where the shower used to live


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2009)

Our shower is more of a dribble at home 
I can use it to cool off but not wash myself


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2009)

got the 8.10 saw one of the regulars, a bloke with a big suitcase in a push chair, although he seems to have lost the push chair, he had sone sort of 4 wheeled contraption, he gets on the 8.10 at least 3 times a week, it's a packed commuter train, but he always manages to squeeze on. He gets off at bethnal green, no idea what is in the suitcase (it seems heavy) or what he does that means he has to travel with it at least 3 times a week in the rush hour


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 16, 2009)

Tickety tock..... morning


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2009)

Was in a poetic mood strolling to work in the sunshine but that soon passed as the work madness loomed. 
Now the creativity has left my shaky body and the drag is all consuming. 
Supposed to be training someone today but no sign of him. 
Meeting tomorrow morning so lie in I think.


----------



## prunus (Mar 16, 2009)

Ah, the sweet sweet environs of the office.

Now to get on the phone to everyone I know and see if they want to pay me to do anything.

Not sure which response I'm hoping for... 

Oh, and so as not to be left out:  I favour a bath in the morning.  Can't hear the radio in the shower.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2009)

prunus said:


> Oh, and so as not to be left out:  I favour a bath in the morning.  Can't hear the radio in the shower.



I did a water proof radio years ago, for that purpose, the battery bit got all rusty


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 16, 2009)

I hate baths any time... get really bored. But can strangely stay in the shower for ages


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2009)

i like doing the staying under water for as long as you can hold your breath thing!

plus farting in bath is so much more fun than farting in the shower


----------



## prunus (Mar 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I hate baths any time... get really bored. But can strangely stay in the shower for ages



Bored?  But there's always something to play with in the bath...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2009)

plus, reading in the bath, is most excellent


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2009)

Yawn


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> plus, reading in the bath, is most excellent



untill you drop the book, then suddenly it is the lamest thing ever


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> untill you drop the book, then suddenly it is the lamest thing ever



Ha ha ha!!! 

So many times


----------



## prunus (Mar 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Yawn



Sorry, are we boring you


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> untill you drop the book, then suddenly it is the lamest thing ever



there is that

one must be careful


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i like doing the staying under water for as long as you can hold your breath thing!
> 
> plus farting in bath is so much more fun than farting in the shower


hehehe... I do that at the swimming pool - the breath thing not the farting 


marty21 said:


> plus, reading in the bath, is most excellent


I get too hot from all the steam  don't like being hot an bothered


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> hehehe... I do that at the swimming pool - the breath thing not the farting
> I get too hot from all the steam  don't like being hot an bothered



one can fart in the swimming pool as well 

i like the hot and bothered bit of bathing


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 16, 2009)

Feeling sorry for self. I know if I was skinny then DB would have given me one already. Am bored of having a fantastic personality


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 16, 2009)

Don't do it to yourself stella. From the one photo I've seen you ain't fat. And tbh if DB is only going to shag skinny girls then he sounds like a twat!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Don't do it to yourself stella. From the one photo I've seen you ain't fat. And tbh if DB is only going to shag skinny girls then he sounds like a twat!



I am though! That was one falttering photo  Also I am like 6 years older than him! 




I sense *atennaetwitch* that I _may_ be premenstrual


----------



## prunus (Mar 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Feeling sorry for self. I know if I was skinny then DB would have given me one already. Am bored of having a fantastic personality



Hey none of that - you are not only not fat you are (on the basis of your blog photos) one foxy chick.  And if you've got a fantastic personality as well... Well, if I wasn't married you be beating me off with a pointy stick.  Which I rather like...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Feeling sorry for self. I know if I was skinny then DB would have given me one already. Am bored of having a fantastic personality



Pah! You are lovely and if he can't appreciate that then he doesn't derserve you. So there!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2009)

prunus said:


> Sorry, are we boring you



Nah, the boredom is a result of the Gold FM playlist and the general Monday misery. Two hours down now though and lunch is the next scheduled respite. Might be able to stroll to town without a coat today I think


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 16, 2009)

prunus said:


> Hey none of that - you are not only not fat you are (on the basis of your blog photos) one foxy chick.  And if you've got a fantastic personality as well... Well, if I wasn't married you be beating me off with a pointy stick.  Which I rather like...





QueenOfGoths said:


> Pah! You are lovely and if he can't appreciate that then he doesn't derserve you. So there!



Thank you both 

Nothing from Badgers


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Nothing from Badgers


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Pah! You are lovely and if he can't appreciate that then he doesn't derserve you. So there!



this ^^^^

i was feeling a little peckish, and feeling sad about the long wait to lunch, then i discovered the pack of chocolate hob nobs I purchased on Friday


----------



## prunus (Mar 16, 2009)

Don't start with the biscuits already...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


>



Stroke my ego, man!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Stroke my ego, man!



i don't find skinny burds attractive tbf

womanly curves ftw


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i don't find skinny burds attractive tbf
> 
> womanly curves ftw



You silver fox *teehee*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm wearing strange clothes today - I couldn't really decide what to wear so I tried a new combination of things...

Combat Style Trousers (cheapy Sainsbury's one)
A stretchy green top which rather emphasises my tummy 
A piink knitted shrug
Leopard skin converse style trainers

...and it hasn't really worked. It looks like the sort of thing your Mum would wear if she had to dress up as a teenager for a fancy dress party


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 16, 2009)

I do that sometimes... and only really look at what I'm wearing when I get to work 

But then, who's going to see you today?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 16, 2009)

Sounds Springy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 16, 2009)

My trousers are also held up by an old dressing gown cord as I couldn't find my belt


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh now that's bad 

I really miss being able to wear what I want  This job is corporate and I'm in black and tights and crap all the time now.


----------



## prunus (Mar 16, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My trousers are also held up by an old dressing gown cord as I couldn't find my belt



Now *that's* classy 

My boots are covered in mud and my jeans in bike oil today, but I couldn't give a monkeys.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2009)

blue levis, brown leather converse boots, brown short-sleeved tee-shirt (purchsed from Next i think) green v-neck jumper

i don't have to dress smart


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2009)

Just over an hour till lunch now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 16, 2009)

well, i'm in a suit and tie combo as i have to speak at the house of commons later on. been up since 4 worrying about it and feeling sick with nerves. won't have to do this anymore soon, hooray!!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i have to speak at the house of commons later on



Let em have it!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 16, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> well, i'm in a suit and tie combo as i have to speak at the house of commons later on. been up since 4 worrying about it and feeling sick with nerves. won't have to do this anymore soon, hooray!!



Wow! Like, in front of who exactly? Well - not _exactly_ but like who??


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 16, 2009)

all party parliamentary group, rambling on about welfare reforms.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 16, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> all party parliamentary group, rambling on about welfare reforms.



Rambling? You won't be rambling! You will be effortlessly concise and accurate


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 16, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> well, i'm in a suit and tie combo as i have to speak at the house of commons later on. been up since 4 worrying about it and feeling sick with nerves. won't have to do this anymore soon, hooray!!



Wow - good luck Paulie. You'll be great, I'm sure


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2009)

Half an hour till lunch now. 
Stroll in the sun to town to stock up on beans and pulses.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 16, 2009)

Fag break but the sun has moved


----------



## middle C (Mar 16, 2009)

Monday is such a drag.
I had triple shot latte this morning which isn't helping as my eyes are drained from staring at the computer screen.
I'm seeing dots everywhere


----------



## prunus (Mar 16, 2009)

middle C said:


> Monday is such a drag.
> I had triple shot latte this morning which isn't helping as my eyes are drained from staring at the computer screen.
> I'm seeing dots everywhere



Are you sure you're not just too near the screen...?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 16, 2009)

No post arrived yet which means when it does arrive there will be a mad dash to get it all sorted


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2009)

Legged it to town and stocked up on beans, veggies and sandwich fillings. 
Warm out there, skirts are shorter and tops are lower. 
Not all bad I guess


----------



## prunus (Mar 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Warm out there, skirts are shorter and tops are lower.



Ah, the joys of spring 

I'm going to make an excellent dirty old man.  One of the classy ones, mind, in a dapper suit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 16, 2009)

Speaking very vaugley of dirty old men: a mate of mine got in the verbals with someone while they were all varioulsy mullhered and someone ended up saying he was wearing a 'rapists coat'  Then someone misheard it as 'rapist cock' and now they all hate each other. This story somehow turns out to be funny when you hear it IRL


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 16, 2009)

prunus said:


> Ah, the joys of spring
> 
> I'm going to make an excellent dirty old man.  *One of the classy ones, mind, in a dapper suit*.



Like this


----------



## sojourner (Mar 16, 2009)

No drag, again (having first break of the day right now), but on the positive side, no redundancy...this month anyway   Could be in a couple of months - just kinda living month to month apparently, according to boss


----------



## sojourner (Mar 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i don't find skinny burds attractive tbf
> 
> womanly curves ftw



hear hear


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2009)

The ladies of Wansworth are often a fairly brassy bunch, even in the winter. 
Elizabeth Duke can barely keep the gold on the shelves and Primark is like a bunfight.


----------



## prunus (Mar 16, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Like this



Hell yeah!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## prunus (Mar 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Speaking very vaugley of dirty old men: a mate of mine got in the verbals with someone while they were all varioulsy mullhered and someone ended up saying he was wearing a 'rapists coat'  Then someone misheard it as 'rapist cock' and now they all hate each other. This story somehow turns out to be funny when you hear it IRL



Wearing a rapist's cock?   Sort of like this:






Only a penis...?


----------



## prunus (Mar 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


>



Well, I reckon she's giving as good - looks like she's going for his peanuts.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 16, 2009)

prunus said:


> Wearing a rapist's cock?   Sort of like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently it was a black mac


----------



## prunus (Mar 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Apparently it was a black mac



Fair enough.

But you didn't like that picture of me in my fur scarf?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 16, 2009)

prunus said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> But you didn't like that picture of me in my fur scarf?



Yes, you look very pretty


----------



## prunus (Mar 16, 2009)

It was a couple of years ago mind, I've aged a bit since.  I wouldn't want you to to disappointed should we ever meet.

(Expectations management - very important)

Now I come to look at it again, I think I might have become slightly more redheaded too.  And maybe a *touch* less chiselled.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2009)

Less than three hours now and it can't pass soon enough here. 
Might (if lucky) might be able to do the 16:30 exodus today but more likely to be 17:00. 

Bloke who came in for training is bugging me now.


----------



## prunus (Mar 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Bloke who came in for training is bugging me now.



Time to train him how to make the tea then.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> hear hear



bag of bones versus shapely arse and norks - no contest


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2009)

__~ 

Just outside smoking and there is a bloke sitting (alone) in his car having a blazing row with what sounds like his missus. All the windows done up but screaming down his mobile things like '_I am the only one that cares about you_' so loud I could hear it clearly across the road. He was getting really anitmated, hitting the steering wheel and stuff. Made the smoke break more interesting. 

The bloke in for training is telling endless stories. 
Current one is how a friend of his ended up with a couple called 'Fred and Rose' through a swingers magazine.


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 16, 2009)

my reporting system went down two hours ago,  if it isn't up in the next ten minutes it's early day o'clock/


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just outside smoking and there is a bloke sitting (alone) in his car having a blazing row with what sounds like his missus. All the windows done up but screaming down his mobile things like '_I am the only one that cares about you_' so loud I could hear it clearly across the road. He was getting really anitmated, hitting the steering wheel and stuff. Made the smoke break more interesting.



Still going strong out there


----------



## sojourner (Mar 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Still going strong out there


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 16, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> my reporting system went down two hours ago,  if it isn't up in the next ten minutes it's early day o'clock/



Didin't that happen to you the other day?  If so, result


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 16, 2009)

Now got drag outside the British Library waiting for my mate ffs
Do feel brighter merely being here though


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2009)

Tuesday morning, St Patrick's Day, bit tired but later start than usual with a 10:30 meeting on Kensington High Street. Will probably be a boring meeting but leaving home at 09:10 rather than 07:10 has to be a bonus. Have to get suited and booted for the first time in a few weeks but can cope with this I guess. 

Not that much of a drag yesterday and my headphones arrived yesterday so might get more done today than I have for a while. Still not sure if we are staying in the office (since last being told we were staying) so can't get phone lines put in yet. Have got more stuff to do and yesterday actually did not drag that badly but this will not last I fear.


----------



## prunus (Mar 17, 2009)

Morning.

Here we go again.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2009)

prunus said:


> Here we go again.



On our own? 

Going down the only road we've ever know?


----------



## prunus (Mar 17, 2009)

'spossible...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2009)

i am hoping a phone is delivered to work today, ordered it from amazon on 5th march  

delivery companies


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2009)

'spossible that the draggers may pass the 2000 post milestone today. In fact I feel that it is pretty certain given the recent daily drags in this here part of U75. Liking this lazy start so far but need to get shirt ironed and in the bath soon.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i am hoping a phone is delivered to work today, ordered it from amazon on 5th march
> 
> delivery companies



What phone?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What phone?



just a dull land-line one, i have to keep replacing them, digital malarkey is rubbish, just want one that works

still, i will see my first movie of the year, Australian Film Festival at the Barbican


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2009)

Right, shirt ironing time


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2009)

right, getting dressed time


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2009)

Right, bath time


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2009)

Right, last cigarette and edging towards the door


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 17, 2009)

Present! Porridge and dark _dark_ coffee accounted for.

I had canapes last night! At the British Library! Now I can tick that off my list of things to do before I'm *cough* 30


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2009)

Another drag up the M6 for me today - more training.  Last lot for now I hope.  Unless one or both of them leave, and then I get to do it all over again.


----------



## ooo (Mar 17, 2009)

You know when you drink too much coffee - when the guy behind the counter at starbucks already knew what you were gonna order before you said a word.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2009)

ooo said:


> You know when you drink too much coffee - when the guy behind the counter at starbucks already knew what you were gonna order before you said a word.



No, it's usually when I'm nowhere near a motorway services and I'm dying for a piss that I know I've drunk too much coffee

I think I've only ever been in starbucks once


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2009)

they cancelled the 8.10  so it was either an 18 minute wait  for get the bus, went for the bus option and the packed tube option


----------



## ooo (Mar 17, 2009)

sojourner said:


> No, it's usually when I'm nowhere near a motorway services and I'm dying for a piss that I know I've drunk too much coffee
> 
> I think I've only ever been in starbucks once




I get mine after I reach the city.  Problem solved.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2009)

Hello! Only just got up so am still a bit sleepy and have that 'slept too deeply' headache thing

However working at home today with the cat for company!

Now for a large cup of tea before I get started


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 17, 2009)

Stick the heating on and open all the windows


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2009)

Blog updated to show my current whereabouts!

http://mightywease.blogspot.com/


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 17, 2009)

Fantastic  Lookit that sunshine! Looks really cosy but tbf my first thought is: dusting


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Fantastic  Lookit that sunshine! Looks really cosy but tbf my first thought is: *dusting*



Don't understand that word


----------



## Yetman (Mar 17, 2009)

Who’s up for the 4 pint challenge at lunch……mind you got a load of big nobs in here today for some board meeting shit. Could be fun.

ARRGHGHHHH…..now the house I put an offer in on that I thought wasn’t going to be accepted has now called back with interest on accepting it! Do I need this stress? Do I want this house? Damn…..I JUST DON’T KNOW. 

I….need to go to the pub and consult father lager in this time of need.


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 17, 2009)

ooo you're buying a house?? that's very grown up and sensible!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2009)

we will soon hit the year of our lord 1965 in posts, which was the year i was born


----------



## prunus (Mar 17, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Who’s up for the 4 pint challenge at lunch……mind you got a load of big nobs in here today for some board meeting shit. Could be fun.
> 
> ARRGHGHHHH…..now the house I put an offer in on that I thought wasn’t going to be accepted has now called back with interest on accepting it! Do I need this stress? Do I want this house? Damn…..I JUST DON’T KNOW.
> 
> I….need to go to the pub and consult father lager in this time of need.



Drop it 10K.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 17, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> ooo you're buying a house?? that's very grown up and sensible!



I know. Its a proper renovation job as well......it'll mean having to bust my balls doing it up all summer. Its next to a pub with a big pub garden as well. 

But it will be the shit once its done. It just smells of old people at the minute and is full of pre war furniture 

Housing markets and all that shit as well, god. I dont know if I'm cut out for this nonsense.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 17, 2009)

prunus said:


> Drop it 10K.



Interesting……I offered 150k which was quickly beaten by someone else offering 160…….they are apparently faffing though so she has expressed interest in my offer to get it sold.

Upsides, nice location, off road, 2 parking spaces, river at the bottom of the garden (not a good thing insurance wise though) and a nice size (once done out)

Downsides, needs totally redoing, inc extension, has asbestos roof, overlooks graveyard, is next door to a pub (country pub though).


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 17, 2009)

sounds wicked mate! go for it!


----------



## prunus (Mar 17, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Interesting……I offered 150k which was quickly beaten by someone else offering 160…….they are apparently faffing though so she has expressed interest in my offer to get it sold.
> 
> Upsides, nice location, off road, 2 parking spaces, river at the bottom of the garden (not a good thing insurance wise though) and a nice size (once done out)
> 
> Downsides, needs totally redoing, inc extension, *has asbestos roof*, overlooks graveyard, is next door to a pub (country pub though).



 I assume you've checked out the cost of sorting this out?  Assuming it needs sorting of course?

Overlooks graveyard = upside I think - no trouble with the neighbours


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2009)

Finished my work - may try out my new stick while walking to Maidenhead!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2009)

been looking for sofas

fancy a leather one, brown, old stylie - nothing modern, if anyone knows or somewhere that do them, retro sofas i guess they are


----------



## Yetman (Mar 17, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> sounds wicked mate! go for it!



Just checking a few things out now!! 

I'm hoping the market doesnt plunge though.....I think it shouldnt much more than it already has. Its a potential £300k property in the right market.....



prunus said:


> I assume you've checked out the cost of sorting this out?  Assuming it needs sorting of course?
> 
> Overlooks graveyard = upside I think - no trouble with the neighbours



Yeah my neighbour reckons around £10k OR we could do it ourselves with the proper damping equipt and just pay for its disposal. I could also use this as leverage in dropping the price.....but I dont want to push it


----------



## ooo (Mar 17, 2009)

Dragging facts of the day - 
1) Found out my design has been bastardised and it's out in the market already  
2) Shit meeting is shit.  Straight 3 hours of shit meeting is ultra-shit.  Some people requires listening skill.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2009)

ooo said:


> I get mine after I reach the city.  Problem solved.



My eyes don't physically open until I've had two good strong cups of black coffee so that method wouldn't work for me


----------



## ooo (Mar 17, 2009)

sojourner said:


> My eyes don't physically open until I've had two good strong cups of black coffee so that method wouldn't work for me



Neither do mine.  I sleep on the train and just use body memory of my feet to get me to work.


----------



## prunus (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm having a shitty day, nay, week, in fact, last week was pretty shitty too, and I'm fed up with having a positive attitude, so fuck it all.

I'm going to be in a baaaaaaaad mood.

Roger and out.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> been looking for sofas
> 
> fancy a leather one, brown, old stylie - nothing modern, if anyone knows or somewhere that do them, retro sofas i guess they are



I still need a sofa 







Just back in the office after morning meeting which went fairly well despite being with an organisation I will not mention on these here boards for fear of outcry and humilitation. Have got Peri Peri Rice for lunch with pieces of lemon and chilli chicken which is not bad and nicely filling  

Nice to be strolling out in the sunshine today although back in the office now which is less nice. Only about 200mins to go though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 17, 2009)

I've finally found a PQ that's on tonight in my manor. Now what?*




* I am bored of the 'Should I do it?' thread as I am starting to talk to myself in it, so you can put up with my shit draggers! LOLO!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2009)

Did you do it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Did you do it?



I did it orginally but it didn't work so I'm thinking about doing it again. Also, in the meantime I've missed a trick, I think, but I can't be sure.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh man, I just sent it again without really thinking about it 


Shoot me? Will you? I'd be everso grateful.


----------



## prunus (Mar 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> * I am bored of the 'Should I do it?' thread as I am starting to talk to myself in it, so you can put up with my shit draggers! LOLO!



Blimey, we try to keep up with you you know, but it ent easy.  Phew!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 17, 2009)

prunus said:


> Blimey, we try to keep up with you you know, but it ent easy.  Phew!



Well, I've stopped now as I did it and now I have to wait again


----------



## prunus (Mar 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Well, I've stopped now as I did it and now I have to wait again



Did what?  Found a quiz?  Or asked him to chaperone you to it?

Which one is it?  I'm sure nothing will help the atmosphere more than 20 or so urbanites seated around the pub surrepetitiously pointing at that two of you and whispering to each other 

Anyway, I'm being grumpy today, so:  grrrr.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2009)

I haz my headphones now  

Am all mic'd up and ting


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 17, 2009)

I found a quiz so sent an email but now apparently there is another quiz at a better pub so fuck alone knows 

Soz yr grumpy prunus. Feeling grumpy sucks


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2009)

Just had an email 
Five more of my customers went into administration this week


----------



## prunus (Mar 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just had an email
> Five more of my customers went into administration this week



Bugger, that sounds bad, sorry to hear that.

It's getting pretty shitty all round, isn't it?


----------



## prunus (Mar 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Soz yr grumpy prunus. Feeling grumpy sucks



Ta.

I'm wallowing in it.

Wallow wallow wallow.

Wallow wallow wallow wallow wallow.

Wallow.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2009)

prunus said:


> Bugger, that sounds bad, sorry to hear that.



Tis not major but replacing them takes a LOT of effort. That lot had spent a lot with us over the last few years. 



prunus said:


> It's getting pretty shitty all round, isn't it?



It is pruny, I am still losing as much business as I add right now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just had an email
> Five more of my customers went into administration this week



That's a shocker 

Can you calculate a montly average of what you're losing, like, since November or something?

edit: soz to be nosey - i am actually shocked


----------



## prunus (Mar 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Tis not major but replacing them takes a LOT of effort.



Yes, and it's the bit I hate most as well.  Been doing the call-around since I lost my main client last week and I'm sick to the teeth of souding positive and upbeat and enthusiastic to start new projects.  

No-one's biting anyway, everyone is just slamming the brakes on any spending AFAICS.

Need to try to make sure the next biggest client is OK really - as they're now 75% of what's left... 

Don't suppose anyone here wants any modelling done...?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 17, 2009)

prunus said:


> Yes, and it's the bit I hate most as well.  Been doing the call-around since I lost my main client last week and I'm sick to the teeth of souding positive and upbeat and enthusiastic to start new projects.
> 
> No-one's biting anyway, everyone is just slamming the brakes on any spending AFAICS.
> 
> ...



What?


----------



## prunus (Mar 17, 2009)

Ah, sorry, no, yes, scope for confusion:  mathematical modelling is what I do, not the other sort, sorry.

I do sometimes do it in just my smalls, mind


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That's a shocker
> 
> Can you calculate a montly average of what you're losing, like, since November or something?
> 
> edit: soz to be nosey - i am actually shocked



Because my focus is annual events I start working towards an event 12 months in advance. Normally the bulk of the companies book again for the following year so I have contracts in place but always factor in a % of these not being in a position to spend the money they thought they had a year ago. There are always companies disappearing but the number replacing them is drastically lower at the moment. 

The bastard is that these companies going (lost about £40k from these five alone) needed no convincing that my product is suitable. Others now needed a hell of a lot more effort and research to bring them on. So losing 5 requires me to work with about 20 to yeild the same (or less) amount of result. 

Tis the way of things


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It is pruny, I am still losing as much business as I add right now



Same

Fucking sick of the '1 step forward 2 steps back' routine now.  I'd like the crazy credit crunch bus to stop now thanks, because I'd really rather like to get orf


Anyway - training done, home now, haven't had a break yet so I think I'll take one and do the dishes.  I know how to show a girl a good time. Oh yes.  

oh, and I am FUCKING.STARVING.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 17, 2009)

Wine is pretty much equivalent to food soj


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Wine is pretty much equivalent to food soj



Nah, no wine today stella, or until Friday now.  Gonna be good and sober again.  Was just pleased that I wasn't actually made redundant yesterday hence the glugging


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 17, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Nah, no wine today stella, or until Friday now.  Gonna be good and sober again.  Was just pleased that I wasn't actually made redundant yesterday hence the glugging



Small mercies eh?  Fuck me but we live in interesting times


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2009)

I want to go home now but am pulling the late (than usual) finish tonight as I am locking up. 
Will still be home by 18:30 which is far from bad but wanna be out in the sun not at my desk.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just had an email
> Five more of my customers went into administration this week







prunus said:


> Ta.
> 
> I'm wallowing in it.
> 
> ...







prunus said:


> Yes, and it's the bit I hate most as well.  Been doing the call-around since I lost my main client last week and I'm sick to the teeth of souding positive and upbeat and enthusiastic to start new projects.
> 
> No-one's biting anyway, everyone is just slamming the brakes on any spending AFAICS.
> 
> ...



_Nude_ modelling?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2009)

Techno bird in my office: 

TB: What version of Windows am I running? 
ME: XP 
TB: But this is my PC not yours? 
ME: All PCs are running on XP 
TB: How do I know
ME: All PCs are running on XP 
TB: My PC is not the same as yours 
ME: All PCs are running on XP 
TB: But I have to install this software
ME: All PCs are running on XP
TB: This says Windows 5.1
ME: _Silence_


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Techno bird in my office:
> 
> TB: What version of Windows am I running?
> ME: XP
> ...





Her PC is not the same as yours though!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Techno bird in my office:
> 
> TB: What version of Windows am I running?
> ME: XP
> ...




I'm not sure I get it - did you pwn yourself?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm not sure I get it - did you pwn yourself?



No, he works with a fucking idiot  (erm, sorry, no slur against your good self there!)


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Small mercies eh?  Fuck me but we live in interesting times



Aye

I can survive on small mercies though - have had lots of practice

I have just installed printer drivers for a battered old printer t'boss lent me - yay!  But the cartridges are spent - booo.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Her PC is not the same as yours though!!



I like it when people who have no comprehesion of something keep asking the same question regardless of getting the answer they need.


----------



## prunus (Mar 17, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> _Nude_ modelling?



It's beginning to look like I might have to go that way...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2009)

Nearly there now. 
Day started nice, weather is nice but office has taken the wind from my sales now.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2009)

A day drags like a bastard when your pc doesn't work


----------



## prunus (Mar 17, 2009)

It's mine!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2009)

D'oh I looked at the thread a couple of minutes ago but didn't realise we were near the magic 2000.

I am such a loser 

But well done prunus!! I beleive that means you have to do some nude modelling for us draggers tomorrrow


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 17, 2009)

Won a PQ. Blog updated. Over the moon but looking a bit evil.


----------



## prunus (Mar 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Won a PQ. Blog updated. Over the moon but looking a bit evil.



Excellent   Well done.  And the other matter...?



QueenOfGoths said:


> D'oh I looked at the thread a couple of minutes ago but didn't realise we were near the magic 2000.
> 
> I am such a loser
> 
> But well done prunus!! I beleive that means you have to do some nude modelling for us draggers tomorrrow


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 18, 2009)

today has been the antithesis of drag for me. worked from 9am til 10pm, then went to the pub and now drinking vodka and smoking pipe.

but don't forget i love you all


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2009)

prunus said:


> It's mine!



Just sneaked it in Pruny  

Wednesday now and by lunchtime we will be at the top of the dragging hill looking down  

Struggled out of bed this morning but waking up now and feeling not too bad all after the first coffee. Have not got my office keys so not leaving at the usual 07:15 as nobody else arrives till 09:00. So an hour to make packed lunch, drink more coffee, read the web, get dressed and stroll out the door (via recycling bins) at about 08:10. 

Have got a lot to do today which is no bad thing for the drag. Some of it is time consuming for little return I fear but one must soldier on and fight the good fight.


----------



## prunus (Mar 18, 2009)

Ooh me head...

Better get a move on, gonna be late...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2009)

feeling positive, after finding out something interesting yesterday - work related but can't mention here

aiming for the 7.58 today after the debacle of yesterday's cancelled 8.10


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2009)

In other news I now have two contenders for a new home after my (scam magnet) gumtree advert. Both from private landlords with pretty decent deposit/etc terms. 

One of them is really awesome and possibly much too flash for us kids, even though the price is amazing. In a wicked area but a bit too far out of the centre I think, plus (although my wife would be better off) my commute would be longer and more expensive as a result. 

The other is perfect (a little bit too much £...) in both layout and location for us. Just not sure that the budget will stretch but going to have a look next week/weekend and see what the landlady is like. 

Hate the whole moving thing from start to finish but really want a bit more room and a new start soon. Have to be good and start saving like mad from this month onward.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 18, 2009)

prunus said:


> Excellent   Well done.  And the other matter...?



The other matter turned into another matter and that was a fail too. Am suspending operations and rethinking my position.


----------



## prunus (Mar 18, 2009)

Good plan.  Withdraw and regroup.  Then hit him with a pincer movement where he's least expecting it...


----------



## ooo (Mar 18, 2009)

Shitty meeting shall be continued later in the morning 
Glad it is not 'my' project though.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2009)

8.10 cancelled , missed the 7.58, packed bus to manor house, packed tube. more packed because of a defective train at highbury Corner screwing up the victoria line, then they closed the station at kings x for overcrowding - apparently their solution for that was to empty the station, which does solve overcrowding problems i guess, but a closed station meant  no interchange, so down to Green Park for the jubilee line 


grrrrrrrr


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2009)

Late


----------



## ooo (Mar 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Late



I'm always late nowadays.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Late



amazingly i was only 15 minutes late, despite all the trauma, some annoying work issues to deal with


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> today has been the antithesis of drag for me. worked from 9am til 10pm, then went to the pub and now drinking vodka and smoking pipe.
> 
> but don't forget i love you all



How was your parliamentary talk thing? And how is your head after pub and late night vodka


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> How was your parliamentary talk thing? And how is your head after pub and late night vodka


talk was ok thanks. head is surprisingly fine, i cycled in like a fury and sweated all the alcohol out


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 18, 2009)

My palms smelled of onions in the shower this morning. I'm knocking that chips & salad in pitta business on the head. My palms are the least of my problems


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 18, 2009)

But nevermind my whingings.

Qoths: how is the stick working out? Just read about it in Commute Ranting


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> But nevermind my whingings.
> 
> Qoths: how is the stick working out? Just read about it in Commute Ranting



Not bad - worked into Maidenhead with it yesterday and then used it again this morning, though my legs are starting to feel much better.

I feel like I need stick training though as I am not really sure how much you should lean on it, how much you should use it for support and what angle is the jauntiest when swinging it 

I did poke an unidentified object on the pavement with it yesterday. It was a leaf


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2009)

Hit any kids with it yet? 
In the spokes of any pavement hopping cyclists?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 18, 2009)

you need to learn to twirl it, a lá charlie chaplin i reckon.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hit any kids with it yet?
> In the spokes of any pavement hopping cyclists?



No - but there are usually a quite a few yoot hanging around outside the station when I get home so I may try waving it at them. While saying "Grrrr"



Paulie Tandoori said:


> you need to learn to twirl it, a lá charlie chaplin i reckon.



I like it


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2009)

Already past 11am which is not bad. 
Possibly because I started 1.5 hours later than usual. 

Work is plodding along with a morning of copy, pasting, googling and ignoring the noise pollution that is Heart FM


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2009)

Mr. QofG's is at the Tower of London today on some work do. He has just phoned me to say how great it is in the sun looking at Yeoman Warders and watching the ravens. He has a free tour later as well.

I'm jealous 

It's not fair. I want to be at the Tower of London looking at ravens rather than in Warren Street looking at an empty mug and an old calculater


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2009)

lunch approaches - need to get out of here for a while


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 18, 2009)

yes, i need some grub and a pee. probably not in that order


----------



## prunus (Mar 18, 2009)

Aaaarrrrgggghh.

That is all.

I thank you.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm on a diet so can't even ride the waves of sugar rush through the drag


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2009)

Heart FM playing Patrick Swayze now... 
Worse is the office bird signing along without knowing the words... 

fuck, fuck, fuck


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2009)

Right, off for a stroll to the shop then the park to read for 20 mins or so.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 18, 2009)

my curry was too hot for me today 

off to external meeting now, good excuse to cycle around in the sunshine on my way to victoria.

happy dragging draggers


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2009)

So nice out there  

British Summer Time is not far off now and the clocks go forward on Sunday the 29th. 
Looking forward to this (apart from first couple of mornings) as at the moment it seems the good weather departs just as I leave the office.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2009)

*WH Smith drag*

people paying for small items with cards!! i had to wait while a woman paid for a bottle of coke and a pack of minstrels using a card, there was a cashpoint outside the shop ffs then the machine didn't work and i had to wait even longer while they did the transaction again


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm feeling a bit flushed 

Too many clothes + heating + nice weather will do that I suppose. Maybe I'll take my cardie off.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm feeling a bit flushed
> 
> Too many clothes + heating + nice weather will do that I suppose. Maybe I'll take my cardie off.



Thus making the rest of the office rather flushed......and their resulting heat will no doubt make you more hot and start removing more clothes and the whole thing will spiral out of control until everybody is dead from heatstroke. Is that what you want? Is it? IS IT?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Thus making the rest of the office rather flushed......and their resulting heat will no doubt make you more hot and start removing more clothes and the whole thing will spiral out of control until everybody is dead from heatstroke. Is that what you want? Is it? IS IT?



 No 

I have taken the cardie off though ... and got it caught on my chair back therefore having to wrestle with it and the chair in a Laurel and Hardy way 

Plus I asked my friend to bring me back some diet coke with cherry after lunch but he has bought me full fat...which I don't like


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2009)

Meh


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2009)

Past three now 









(yay smilie stolen from yay thread)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2009)

Printer won't print because the toner is low and the IT man isn't in his office.

Work has ground to a halt!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2009)

meeting at 4, but i will leave at 5, oh yes - seeing another film tonight


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2009)

WE HAVE TONER! repeat WE HAVE TONER! The day is not lost!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a new cartridge! x2 

as usual lately, day has shot by 

i feel a bit of a cheat continuing to post on a dragging thread


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 18, 2009)

bored out my tiny mind. dinner at a lush greek restaurant this evening though, so not all is lost. i intend to consume my body weight in humous


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> bored out my tiny mind. dinner at a lush greek restaurant this evening though, so not all is lost. i intend to consume my body weight in _humans_


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 18, 2009)

are you bored too Badgers??


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> are you bored too Badgers??



Yes
Running a report
It ran for 1.5 hours then crashed
It is now 40mins in the second run


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2009)

Home to relax and look forward to the arrival of Friday Eve


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2009)

Relaxed more than planned last night. 
Dozed off on the sofa early and wifey woke up up later (much grumpiness) to put me to bed. Bit of a wasted evening in some respects but actually feeling pretty awake this morning as a result. 

Friday Eve arrives and only two more days to slog through before the weekend arrives


----------



## prunus (Mar 19, 2009)

Sleep needed is never a waste of time.

My I'm gnomic this morning.

Time to get going...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2009)

prunus said:


> Sleep needed is never a waste of time.



Common sense tells me this ^^ 

I can't help thinking that I should make more of the evenings, even the school nights. However waking at 05:30-06:00 of a morning, plus the two hours commute and the day of staring at a TFT oddly (or not) leaves me wanting my bed by 22:00 and often earlier. Suppose that a good weeks sleep Sunday to Thursday sets you up for a better weekend than arriving at Friday frazzled? 

Arrived at desk at 08:15 today to set up the drag and firstly writing a letter to the Insolvency Service which is not fun. This is to be followed by the sending out of my first contract for the week which is nice news amid the misery of business right now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 19, 2009)

I hated my last job where I had to be there at 0815 every morning  It just ruined me during the week and made me wake up early at weekends so I _still_ couldn't stay up past midnight. Was shit shit shit and I WAS GLAD THEY REDUNDINATED ME THE UTTER CUNTZ 









Golly, it still makes me angry!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2009)

i rarely go to bed before 1am, yet stay in a lot usually up at 7 and that sleep is enough for me


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2009)

Hungry 
Baguette with ham, cheddar and sweet onion chutney is helping


----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2009)

good news, they didn't cancel the 8.10 for the 3rd day running again i tried to make the 7.58, and would have done, if i hadn't decided to have another fag


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 19, 2009)

And in the year 2056 I'm bored already/


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2009)

Waiting for the 'compress' of our database so sitting idle now. 
Might have a __~ to pass ten mins


----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> And in the year 2056 I'm bored already/



it gets better in the year 2525


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 19, 2009)

I have chosen to wear an outfit which, basically, makes me look like fat. Not just fat, really fat. Just fat I can kind of cope with because I _am_ just fat but really very fat is bad


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it gets better in the year 2525



Post number! I will be 85 in 2059, or most likely I won't be


----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Post number! I will be 85 in 2059, or most likely I won't be



I'll be 94! and hopefully will have  got through 100,000 posts on here, I think the Ed sends a telegram


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have chosen to wear an outfit which, basically, makes me look like fat. Not just fat, really fat. Just fat I can kind of cope with because I _am_ just fat but really very fat is bad



Whachoo wearing Willis? 

I have leggings on under my trousers, don't ask


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I have leggings on under my trousers



Why?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Why?



I have my reasons. Or excuses. No, _reasons_


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Whachoo wearing Willis?
> 
> I have leggings on under my trousers, don't ask



Jeans - which can't decide whether to sit under or over my stomach - with a rather clingy cream dress over them  I don't look good


----------



## prunus (Mar 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it gets better in the year 2525



...only if man is still alive I believe.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2009)

Nearly half ten and 2.5 hours till lunch. 
Fancied reading in the park but have an errand to run in town so that is a non-starter today. 

Just got my new business cards after two months without them


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2009)

prunus said:


> ...only if man is still alive I believe.



What about woman?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2009)

prunus said:


> ...only if man is still alive I believe.



true

by then I hope to have decided what I want to do with my life career wise


----------



## prunus (Mar 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What about woman?



Well, I'm hoping woman can survive too.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Jeans - which can't decide whether to sit under or over my stomach - with a rather clingy cream dress over them  I don't look good



Yah man. Bit of a mess in the middle. It's like - oh, an _overhang_? Where did that come from and where shall I put it?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> by then I hope to have decided what I want to do with my life career wise


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 19, 2009)

Someone make me a cup of tea please. I can't be arsed to get up and do it myself


----------



## prunus (Mar 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Someone make me a cup of tea please. I can't be arsed to get up and do it myself



Your wish is my command my lady.


----------



## prunus (Mar 19, 2009)

OK, here's your tea.  I'm pouring it into the USB port - you do have a TeaCP/IP driver don't you?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2009)

Dum de dum... 

Trying to do a mailing from database which is not working very well.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 19, 2009)

prunus said:


> OK, here's your tea.  I'm pouring it into the USB port - you do have a TeaCP/IP driver don't you?



Absolutely - no computer should be without one  I also have an i-tea, apples new portable teasmaid (or is it teasmade) !


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 19, 2009)

Just been out for a __~ Had to cross the road to get in the rays


----------



## baldrick (Mar 19, 2009)

bored bored bored.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2009)

Must do accounts soon


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 19, 2009)

baldrick said:


> bored bored bored.



Not got any matching staplers to track down?

We have Rexel Matador staplers and they all have names*  Like, they are named after real life matadors and toreadors and similar - http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=el+juli&meta= for example. I am the newest to the team and misunderstood the brief so my stapler is called Gustave because I invented a story wherein his mother was a Swiss schoolgirl who eloped with a matador. Apparently this is wrong as he's not real, or Spanish but I think I've been accepted by the team regardless.






* stupid officey crap but helps the drag


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2009)

Ordered my Skype credit and the order has been 'pending' for about 10mins now.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 19, 2009)

busy morning again. need food badly.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2009)

*phone update*

still no phone, apparently they tried to deliver to my office on the 12th, but left no card  and i was here anyway , plus they had my phone number 

 apparently they will try and deliver today 

i left a note on the disused entrance to some store rooms, which they might have confused as an office, which has a door with office written on it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> still no phone, apparently they tried to deliver to my office on the 12th, but left no card  and i was here anyway , plus they had my phone number
> 
> apparently they will try and deliver today
> 
> i left a note on the disused entrance to some store rooms, which they might have confused as an office, which has a door with office written on it



I once had to argue with a courier because he _didn't open the door_ and find the stairs with the office at the top. His reasoning was pretty much "Ain't my job to open doors luv"


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2009)

Chicken and leek soup today in my end


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Chicken and leek soup today in my end



Top end I presume?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 19, 2009)

I have finally roused myself to make a cuppa - we now have those pyramid teabags, very plush


----------



## prunus (Mar 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Chicken and leek soup today in my end



Hur hur hur...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2009)

Strolled round the soopermarket and picked up the wifey shopping order. 
It is lovely out there today and I had to force myself back into the office after strolling past the people lazing in the park.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2009)

no phone yet, will ring them at about 3 (from another phone)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 19, 2009)

Had about 5 peardrops this afternoon


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 19, 2009)

Starting to wind down now ... done my contracts, my filing is in order, just a couple of odds and ends to finish. 

'Cos tomorrow I am off to Amsterdam for a long weekend 

I shall bring back tulips and a mouse with clogs on


----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Starting to wind down now ... done my contracts, my filing is in order, just a couple of odds and ends to finish.
> 
> 'Cos tomorrow I am off to Amsterdam for a long weekend
> 
> I shall bring back tulips and a mouse with clogs on



excellent - plenty of pics please


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 19, 2009)

a little mouse with cloooooooooooooooogggs oooon! Well, I declare! Going clip clippity clop on the stairs!



Right there!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> no phone yet, will ring them at about 3 (from another phone)



I just set up my Skype phone. 
Shall I call your mobile?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> excellent - plenty of pics please



Deffo - and thank you for remimding me to look out my camera



5t3IIa said:


> a little mouse with cloooooooooooooooogggs oooon! Well, I declare! Going clip clippity clop on the stairs!
> 
> 
> 
> Right there!





We have a very early start though. The train from Maidenhead is at 4.56am  and the Eurostar about 6.50am. No staying up late for me this evening!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 19, 2009)

Have a wonderful time!

You and your weekend breaks and your husband *jealous*


----------



## prunus (Mar 19, 2009)

BORED!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I just set up my Skype phone.
> Shall I call your mobile?



Actually I do need to test this thing. 
Anyone on a landline and want a call?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 19, 2009)

YOu know I'm profligate with my office comms equipment favours but I'm in a _pod_


----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2009)

*phone triumph*



Badgers said:


> I just set up my Skype phone.
> Shall I call your mobile?



no need

it is here 

got  call on my mobile saying he was trying to deliver a phone to me, asked him where he was, he said outside the office, went outside, no one there  rang him, "where are you?" "I'm outside your office" "No, I'm outside my office, you are not outside" I told him the number (which is on the address label )    and saw a confused delivery man up the road outside a council block, which isn't an office "are you the bloke in the green jacket?" and it was , he jauntily waved at me, and brought me the phone

all that fuss over a BT Converse 1100


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 19, 2009)

Then again someone rang my mobile with their Slype the other day


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> all that fuss over a BT Converse 1100



It won't work now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 19, 2009)

I have just answered four phone calls in a row because non of my colleagues appear able to *LIFT UP THEIR ARMS AND ANSWER THE FUCKING PHONE!!!!! *

(our 'outside line' calls ring on all our phones so it is a lottery as to who will answer them )


----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It won't work now


----------



## baldrick (Mar 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Not got any matching staplers to track down?
> 
> We have Rexel Matador staplers and they all have names*  Like, they are named after real life matadors and toreadors and similar -


ooh 

no we have generic staplers from the catalogue   none of ours match.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2009)

we now have 2 spanking new printers before we had one that worked and two that didn't, so I had to walk YARDS!!! to pick up stuff, now a working one is on my desk

<prints thread>


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2009)

PC locked up
Time to switch it off and switch it back on again 
And go for a __~ too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> we now have 2 spanking new printers before we had one that worked and two that didn't, so I had to walk YARDS!!! to pick up stuff, now a working one is on my desk
> 
> <prints thread>



That is very flash! I still have an 8 foot walk to our printer


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 19, 2009)

I've got to walk across .00122 miles of industrial carpet if I want colour


----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is very flash! I still have an 8 foot walk to our printer





5t3IIa said:


> I've got to walk across .00122 miles of industrial carpet if I want colour



colour printer, scanner, photocopier, and fax (although that isn't connected yet)

the previous one, printed occasionally, seemed a bit moody tbf


----------



## Yetman (Mar 19, 2009)

We just draw whatever we want printed here. They have felts


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 19, 2009)

I want a scanner. And a colour printer. And a fax. And a photocopier. And some jelly babies. In a rabbit shaped tub!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2009)

I almost never print anything now. 
Letters to parents and the occasional contract.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 19, 2009)

Printed letters to parents? Letter writing fail


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Printed letters to parents? Letter writing fail



Can't write very well but can type like a ninja.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Printed letters to parents? Letter writing fail






Dear Mr and Mrs Badgers

Thank you for your letter of the 16 Feb 1991, apologies for the the delay in the reply.....


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Dear Mr and Mrs Badgers



They are divorced


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I want a scanner. And a colour printer. And a fax. And a photocopier.



On my shopping list for home



QueenOfGoths said:


> And some jelly babies. In a rabbit shaped tub!



No real need for these


----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> They are divorced



<awkward moment>


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2009)

/shuffles


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> <awkward moment>





Badgers said:


> /shuffles



Jelly baby, gentlemen?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2009)

__~~~

<nips out>


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2009)

__~~~


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 19, 2009)

8k posts! 

I just taught the whole office to use Google Street View


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 19, 2009)

15 minutes and I am so out of here!

Have a good weekend draggers - canals, cheese and Van Gogh for me for the next few days - laters!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 19, 2009)

Byee! Have a good one!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2009)

Night Qoggy


----------



## sojourner (Mar 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 15 minutes and I am so out of here!
> 
> Have a good weekend draggers - canals, cheese and Van Gogh for me for the next few days - laters!!



nice one   I'd fucking love to be sat outside the Wild Style right now, pint of Heineken and a spliff, watching the world go by


----------



## baldrick (Mar 19, 2009)

ooh, good for you Qoths.  got to stay a bit later tonight 'cos i snuck out early yesterday.  booooooored.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 15 minutes and I am so out of here!
> 
> Have a good weekend draggers - canals, cheese and Van Gogh for me for the next few days - laters!!



enjoy!

this weekend, i will be going to the dump, and possibly sofa shopping


----------



## rennie (Mar 19, 2009)

I am still here.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## rennie (Mar 19, 2009)

and here.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 19, 2009)

i *love* this thread


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2009)

Woke at 04:15 this morning needing the loo and up now 

Went to see a mates band Secret Cinema at the Bull & Gate in Kentish Town. Was a good gig and bumped into some old friends who were going to see The Doves (why?) at the Kentish Town Forum so double bonus. 

Not leaving till a bit later this morning which is good but this is because I am heading to a conference in Earls Court, so a suit and tie Friday for me. Will be good to get in amongst it and catch up with some (other) industry giants but Friday is normally a day of sloth for our office.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2009)

The sort of boss we all want


----------



## prunus (Mar 20, 2009)

No drag for me today - given myself the day off.   Balls to the working lark.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 20, 2009)

Hoooooo quick week


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2009)

Arrived at about 8:50 this morning which is later than normal and a suprisingly pleasing journey in. Stopped on route to pick up some pastry breakfast at the generally disappointing local grocery shop and as usual the staff could not add up or work the tills. Have some email mailing work to do and then heading off to a meeting at Olympia roughly 12:00. 

As yet no sign of the drag and only 2.5 hours of office time left


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 20, 2009)

hooray, 2 hour meeting this morning and that's me done for the week! w00t!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 20, 2009)

Was late and haven't done a stroke yet  Well, I've opened an email, I'll admit that. Not read it yet thoug honest!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2009)

Dum de dum....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 20, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/7951331.stm

It's not _stricly_ pink I don't think


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2009)

Slow news day then..


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2009)

Fire alarm test (drill) done at 11am and a pleasing 10mins standing in the park


----------



## marty21 (Mar 20, 2009)

had a busy morning, with invoices  and a meeting, which has taken me to close to lunch


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2009)

Killing time before heading off


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 20, 2009)

Someone leaving today - table laden with sweets and cakes 

There are those little caramel chocolate biscuit square things. I love them _so much_


----------



## marty21 (Mar 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Someone leaving today - table laden with sweets and cakes
> 
> There are those little caramel chocolate biscuit square things. I love them _so much_



they are nice, not sure what you call them though , I *heart* them as well, might have one at lunchtime


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> they are nice, not sure what you call them though , I *heart* them as well, might have one at lunchtime



I've had two so far but tbf they are only 1.2" x 1.2". There is a box of glazed doughnuts too - I don't think I've ever had one of those, only the puffy fat ones with cheap jam in


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 20, 2009)

*Caramel Shortcake Bites, apparently*

One fell into my mouth when I went to look at the box *bokes*


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2009)

Right, fuck this desk shit for a game of soldiers... 
I am off into the sunshine and then onto a meeting


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 20, 2009)

That doughnut was _good_


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 20, 2009)

finished! hooray! off for me lunch and an afternoon of leisure


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 20, 2009)

i might go and buy me a kitkat. it's been a farily rubbish day so far - a kitkat in the sun might be the way forward...


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> One fell into my mouth when I went to look at the box *bokes*


millionnaire's shortbread 

I want some now. 

All these part-timers buggering off for some sunshine fun


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 20, 2009)

It'll be bloody cold and winter by the time I leave at 5!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 20, 2009)

The sun will still just about be up, but won't be warm


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 20, 2009)

whisper, whisper, whisper...... 

how do you write the sound that you make when people are whispering?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 20, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> whisper, whisper, whisper......
> 
> how do you write the sound that you make when people are whispering?



PSsssswwwwsssssswwwwsssssswwww?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 20, 2009)

YES! 

That's all you can hear.... pppsssssswwwwssswwwwwsssswwwwww


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 20, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> YES!
> 
> That's all you can hear.... pppsssssswwwwssswwwwwsssswwwwww



Is this noise coming from behind your back or in your face?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 20, 2009)

From round the corner... so to the side of my face.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 20, 2009)

Been checking all the sunshine babes appearing and have realised the answer to the age old question – why do girls all turn fit as soon as the summer kicks in? Well its because they wear big hoody ass sunglasses to hide their minging eyes. Which is fine with me


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 20, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Been checking all the sunshine babes appearing and have realised the answer to the age old question – why do girls all turn fit as soon as the summer kicks in? Well its because they wear big hoody ass sunglasses to hide their minging eyes. Which is fine with me



what. the fuck? 

do you not like eyes then??


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 20, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> From round the corner... so to the side of my face.



Any clue who they are gossiping about or just a unfounded suspicion that it's _you_?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 20, 2009)

Nah, wont be me  but I want to hear what they're saying, not just pssswwwpsssswwwpspssppwppswpswpspwkpwskws!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Been checking all the sunshine babes appearing and have realised the answer to the age old question – why do girls all turn fit as soon as the summer kicks in? Well its because they wear big hoody ass sunglasses to hide their minging eyes. Which is fine with me





i get what you mean

I get quite a few admiring glances til I take my gigs off and they realise I'm actually in my FORTIES and therefore ancient


----------



## Yetman (Mar 20, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> what. the fuck?
> 
> do you not like eyes then??



Not weird goggly fuckers where one keeps strafing off to the sky every few seconds no. But if you've got a lass with a fit bod who has said peepers and she simply sticks some sunglasses on, shapanaz! hot summer chick!


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 20, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Not weird goggly fuckers where one keeps strafing off to the sky every few seconds no. But if you've got a lass with a fit bod who has said peepers and she simply sticks some sunglasses on, shapanaz! hot summer chick!



are you pissed?!


----------



## Sadken (Mar 20, 2009)

Last couple of weeks I just cannot be fucking arsed.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 20, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Last couple of weeks I just cannot be fucking arsed.



You need a montage.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 20, 2009)

Having had quite a productive morning organising stuff and then finished and sent off a job application, I've now stalled.  I've loads to do, but not a great deal of inclination to get on with it right now.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 20, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> are you pissed?!



More a combination of around 6 different drugs in fairly small amounts. Tis Friday after all 

I've got some *massive *pills to eat when I get out later


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2009)

When will people learn that Friday afternoons are NOT for giving me stuff I have to think about!!


----------



## baldrick (Mar 20, 2009)

i haven't done any work for 2 whole hours.

i keep looking out of the window and wishing i was outside


----------



## marty21 (Mar 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> i get what you mean
> 
> I get quite a few admiring glances til I take my gigs off and they realise I'm actually in my* FORTIES* and therefore ancient



iz not ancientz


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> iz not ancientz



you haven't seen my eyebags up close marty love


----------



## marty21 (Mar 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> you haven't seen my eyebags up close marty love



none of us 40s lovelies have perfect bods, we all have our flaws but.....


((((((flaws))))))))


and anyways, who wants to be with someone who doesn't know john noakes is


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> none of us 40s lovelies have perfect bods, we all have our flaws but.....
> 
> 
> ((((((flaws))))))))
> ...



no no, my bod is perfectly fucking fine   even _I _still fancy me on occasion.  it's just the face that's letting me down 

but yeh - I'd rather talk to someone who laughs when I say 'get DOWN shep' rather than someone who just looks puzzled


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> none of us 40s lovelies have perfect bods, we all have our flaws but.....
> 
> 
> ((((((flaws))))))))
> ...



I have his autograph! HIS AUTOGRAPH! It's in The Flying Clog!

Will post pic later. Is stored on an image dump that is blocked here cuz of 'Sex'


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I have his autograph! HIS AUTOGRAPH! It's in The Flying Clog!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> no no, my bod is perfectly fucking fine   even _I _still fancy me on occasion.  it's just the face that's letting me down
> 
> but yeh - I'd rather talk to someone who laughs when I say '*get DOWN shep*' rather than someone who just looks puzzled



is great sex talk


----------



## marty21 (Mar 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I have his autograph! HIS AUTOGRAPH! It's in The Flying Clog!
> 
> Will post pic later. Is stored on an image dump that is blocked here cuz of 'Sex'



I wanted to be john noakes when i was a kid, he did all sorts of stuff and had an ace dog


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> is great sex talk



goodness no, I didn't mean sex talk! is the sunshine getting to you??

but now that you mention it.....


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I wanted to be john noakes when i was a kid, he did all sorts of stuff and had an ace dog



i liked him cos he fucked up a lot and wasn't posh like peter pervert and _valerie_


----------



## marty21 (Mar 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> i liked him cos he fucked up a lot and wasn't posh like peter pervert and _valerie_



i fancied Valerie


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i fancied Valerie



mm

actually, so did i


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2009)

Win afternoon
Home now though


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 21, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> are you pissed?!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 22, 2009)

From The Flying Clog


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2009)

big drag today, drove to the dump at 1 to get rid of some stuff, car started overheating in heavy traffic, couldn't get off on a side road for a while, eventually found somewhere and parked up, opened the boot - a big hot steam festival was going on under the bonnet

called the AA, mrs21 said she'd make her own way home, so waited for the AA, and i was dying for the toilet - both ways  they eventually turned up at 3.30 and got towed home - so a bit of a garage bill to come

spent about 2 1/2 hours parked on the south access road to the dump (walthamstow), bursting for a piss and a poo, I was also very thirsty, I had some water, and a dilemma, should i drink all the water and piss in the bottle, or drink to quench my thirst, and have nowhere to piss

chose to have little sips of water, and cross my legs

crawled home being towed, leapt out of the car, and sprinted into the house and oh what wonderful spiritual relief was had


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 22, 2009)

god, we walked ~10 miles cos she decided that it was a good idea to go off hiking along the 'new river trail'. it was pleasant to start with but increasingly we found ourselves on major road crossings. then by finsbury park, you can't even walk by the river cos haringey council are too stupid to open it.

so instead of walking along a grid-locked road, we decided to walk up parkland walk instead. which was good but my toe didn't half hurt. luckily, i had packed some red wine as well as water and swigging on these was most curative. we got to highgate and looked at the big tunnels but you can't walk down em. so we walked back again and had a cup of coffee in the park. which was nice.

now my legs hurt and i've been down the pub for some relief, waiting on spag bog, this day definitely hasn't dragged


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2009)

Felt awful yesterday and slept most of it. 
Bit of a waste of a Sunday and back to work feels crap. 

Bath is run, coffee is poured and have to wake up wifey in a bit to get moving towards the door again. 
Not sure what the week has in store but going to be a quiet one I think, with lots of early nights and healthy food.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> From The Flying Clog


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 23, 2009)

Why oh why oh why did i get drunk last night? Wot a wanker


----------



## prunus (Mar 23, 2009)

Today, in order to keep the drag away, I have decided to go psychoticly insane.  I'm hoping the hallucinatory delusions will keep me entertained.  Will keep you posted.


----------



## prunus (Mar 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Why oh why oh why did i get drunk last night? Wot a wanker



'Coz booze is niiiiiiiiice 

Wibble.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 23, 2009)

meh

7 days people 7 days


----------



## prunus (Mar 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> meh
> 
> 7 days people 7 days



Bis?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2009)

Heart FM is currently playing Rhythm is a Dancer... 

All else is quiet in the office


----------



## prunus (Mar 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> All else is quiet in the office



...that's when you have to watch out.  That's when they'll come...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Heart FM is currently playing Rhythm is a Dancer...
> 
> All else is quiet in the office



Got time to catch up on your PMular correspondence than aintcher?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 23, 2009)

Lol boss just asked me to tweek something for him. Fnar fnar yes _sir_.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 23, 2009)

So its here, the credit crunch bite size kick in the arse, my role is apparently "at risk" of redunancy in a restructed IT Dept

And to think I was going to fuck off to Italy for a weekend break last night :|


----------



## prunus (Mar 23, 2009)

Artaxerxes said:


> So its here, the credit crunch bite size kick in the arse, my role is apparently "at risk" of redunancy in a restructed IT Dept
> 
> And to think I was going to fuck off to Italy for a weekend break last night :|



Ah, bollocks, sorry to hear that.   

My advice - take that weekend break now anyway;  either you won't get redundanted and it won't matter, or you will and you won't be able to.  

Do it now.  In the grand scheme of things its cost won't make a hillock of beans.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2009)

20 years ago today, little marty21 (aged 23) moved to london


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 23, 2009)

I have plans, unlike my co-workers I have actual savings and dont spend up every week and moan about having nothing in bank account

I'm just really fucking pissed that if its the role thats at risk that I've spent the last *year* asking to be moved up and take on more duties and in that time they've hired 3 new people instead


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2009)

Monday morning nearly done now. 
Was gonna get haircut and beard trim but that can wait till pay day. 
Have got a shirt to take to the charity shop and a walk in the (slightly chillier) fresh air will wake me up a bit I hope.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2009)

Yawn, the drag has landed now. 
Off to take a stroll now, just as the sun has disappeared behind the clouds. 

meh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 23, 2009)

I am in Coroprate Induction Meeting all day! Lunch break now!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Yawn, the drag has landed now.
> Off to take a stroll now, just as the sun has disappeared behind the clouds.
> 
> meh


You had sun? We have grey and wind.... cycle home with the weeks food shopping is going to be fun


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 23, 2009)

I felt all good about myself because I walked halfway to Dalston on Saturday but then I bought stuff so had to get 2x buses home. I suck.

I SUCK! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGH!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 23, 2009)

Lol  you still walked halfway... you could've got 4 buses


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I SUCK! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGH!


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 23, 2009)

Tedious job is teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedious


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't want to cycle in this then spend an hour walking round a supermarket, then cycle home


----------



## prunus (Mar 23, 2009)

Now what kind of a person would have thought today when packing his panniers "Probably won't need the waterproofs today - carried them around all last week and it didn't rain at all"?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 23, 2009)

The beeb did say it was going to rain, but I don't trust their weather 

I only ever have my waterproof jacket, so I'll be sopping from the waist down walking round Sainsburys *squelch, squelch, squelch*


----------



## prunus (Mar 23, 2009)

I think I'll just stay at work until the sun comes out.  In June if necessary.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2009)

The draaaaag has reeeeeaaaaallly kicked in now. 
Everytime I look at the clock expecting hometime it has ticked forward 10 mins.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 23, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> The beeb did say it was going to rain, but I don't trust their weather
> 
> I only ever have my waterproof jacket, so I'll be sopping from the waist down walking round Sainsburys *squelch, squelch, squelch*



join the club.
Can only hope that the rain may have stopped by 5.30.
Don't actually mind rain too much on the way home. It's the wind i can't stand. And wind and rain together


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 23, 2009)

I might make a dash for it in the next 10mins  
Don't normally mind rain when I'm just going straight home, but got the food shop to do yet  
Still waiting for them to invent little windscreen wipers for my glasses.


----------



## _pH_ (Mar 23, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Still waiting for them to invent little windscreen wipers for my glasses.



lol 

Timmy Mallett had some like that iirc, you wouldn't _really_ want to look like him would you Bee?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 23, 2009)

no   but it gets really hard to see in the rain, especially when they steam up too.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2009)

Only three of us left now
All quiet aside from the tapping of keyboards


----------



## prunus (Mar 23, 2009)

Tap.





Tap.





Tap.





Tap.





Tap.




Tap.





Tap.





Tap.
Tap.
Tap.







Tap.





Tap.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 23, 2009)

I am out of corp induction. Had to keep my hand down as I appear to be developing some kind of Lisa Simpson Syndrome where if I know the right answer to anthing I make sure everyone knows it then spend the rest of the time making gurning faces to try and keep the smug off it. It's that _fucking _quiz which is haunting my days and disturbing my nights and the prospect of it is starting to give me a physical pain in my chest


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## baldrick (Mar 23, 2009)

irritating colleague is irritating


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 23, 2009)

Valium. That's what I need! Valium!


----------



## prunus (Mar 23, 2009)

And so the spiral into madness begins.  The posts become more dislocated, inchoate, as each dragger slowly retreats inside his or her own head, the repeated mantras circling round themselves in smaller and smaller cycles, until there is no meaning left.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 23, 2009)

I've done twelve hours' pretty much solid work today and I'm still at it.  

Oh well, it's probably just as well, since I've not had a very productive couple of weeks and have a bit of catching up to do...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2009)

Tuesday 

Up fairly early and slept well last night. 
Have a fair amount to do today and need to get motivated. 
Might mean that the drag is reduced somewhat and I get some invoices out. 
Hope that there is no unrest today to spoil the mood.


----------



## prunus (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh I dunno, I quite fancy a bit of unrest.  Breaks up the day, you know.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 24, 2009)

Two jobs today


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2009)

Super fast commute got me in before 8am for coffee and some (not Heart FM) music time as I peruse the emails received overnight. Listening to Carter - Down at the Tube Station at Midnight as I type and seeking motivation to get started for the day. 

Saw a coat in the charity shop I might pick up today if it fits and I have the £8.00 to spare.


----------



## prunus (Mar 24, 2009)

Hmm, this place looks familiar.  Wonder if I've been here before...?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2009)

O2 signal is borked this morning


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello all!! I am back at work. Yippee  Er...well not really yippee but I'm back.

Amsterdam was great. Lots of art, lots of walking (with or without the stick!) and lots and lots of beer!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 24, 2009)

No sneaky smerking?! Welcome back.  I don't really know what's been going on here, cos the bastards keep working me too hard


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2009)

Just been given a fun task. 
Five pages of company names and have to find out what they are doing in the world. 
To start with I have to type them into ExCel. 
That is my Tuesday mapped out.


----------



## prunus (Mar 24, 2009)

I has a cake.  Nom nom nom.  Or however these things are supposed to go.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2009)

__~


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 24, 2009)

Nine contracts left for me  'Tis going to be a loooooong day


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hello all!! I am back at work. Yippee  Er...well not really yippee but I'm back.
> 
> Amsterdam was great. Lots of art, lots of walking (with or without the stick!) and lots and lots of beer!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 24, 2009)

I am eating a tuna sandwich I made on Sunday evening and didn't get a chance to eat yesterday. _It has not been in the fridge at all, not even at my house_.

Nom


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am eating a tuna sandwich I made on Sunday evening and didn't get a chance to eat yesterday. _It has not been in the fridge at all, not even at my house_.
> 
> Nom



 (((stella's tummy)))

Gets the Rennie and Immodium ready just in case


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 24, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> (((stella's tummy)))
> 
> Gets the Rennie and Immodium ready just in case



I want to wail 'Will I diiiiiiiiiie??!' but it's too staid here.

Glad you had a good time  I presume my postcard is on it's way?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 24, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Amsterdam was great. Lots of art, lots of walking (with or without the stick!) and lots and lots of beer!



Has the Stedelijk moved back to its original place yet or is it still on the docks?

Glad you had a great time.  


I had yesterday off and have to keep reminding myself it is Tuesday today


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 24, 2009)

i have the whole week off


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> i have the whole week off



get in!!!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 24, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> i have the whole week off



ooo lucky you

after having one day off I now need a whole week off.  mmm time offffff....

got owt planned?


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> got owt planned?



doing a few bits and bobs round the house, going away for a long weekend, shopping, seeing friends, chilling, having a lovely time. typically though i am experiencing a bout of low level flu. oh well, i'll power on through it...


----------



## sojourner (Mar 24, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> doing a few bits and bobs round the house, going away for a long weekend, shopping, seeing friends, chilling, having a lovely time. typically though i am experiencing a bout of low level flu. oh well, i'll power on through it...



sounds ace.  apart from the low level flu, which obviously won't feel quite as bad because you're OFF


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> doing a few bits and bobs round the house, going away for a long weekend, shopping, seeing friends, chilling, having a lovely time. typically though i am experiencing a bout of low level flu. oh well, i'll power on through it...



did himdoors sort out his vg form, whatever it was

i broke down in Sunday in your manor btw, on the way to the dump, had to spend 2 hours on the south access road near the dump, waiting for the AA, then was towed back to Clapton


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2009)

15% through this spreadsheet now and eyes are killing me!!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Has the Stedelijk moved back to its original place yet or is it still on the docks?
> 
> Glad you had a great time.
> 
> ...



No - the old building is still being renovated and it is no longer in the docks so it is spread about the town

http://www.stedelijkindestad.nl/pages/english

We went to see the current Stedelijk exhibition at the Nieuwe Kirk "Holy Inspiration, religion and spirituality in modern art" which was fantastic. A really diverse selection of work linked by the theme of religion and spirituality. Some of which was just stunning and some of which - yes you Mr. Barnett Newman! - was having a larf. But then that is what I love about modern art, it always elicits a reaction

http://www.nieuwekerk.nl/en/index.htm


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> did himdoors sort out his vg form, whatever it was



he's off to the DVLA in boreham wood just now. then we get the car back w00t w00t!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 24, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No - the old building is still being renovated and it is no longer in the docks *so it is spread about the town
> *
> http://www.stedelijkindestad.nl/pages/english
> 
> ...



  I reckon I'm gonna return once the original has been renovated.  I saw Grayson Perry's stuff there, a year before he won the Turner.  I have ace memories of being gobsmacked by it, and of ignoring my lass as she stropped her way through the place bored out of her skull


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I saw Grayson Perry's stuff there, a year before he won the Turner.  I have ace memories of being gobsmacked by it, and of ignoring my lass as she stropped her way through the place bored out of her skull



i think that might actually constitute child abuse


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I reckon I'm gonna return once the original has been renovated.  I saw Grayson Perry's stuff there, a year before he won the Turner.  I have ace memories of being gobsmacked by it, and of ignoring my lass as she stropped her way through the place bored out of her skull





Having moaned to MrQofG's the day before how much I didn't really like Damien Hirst's stuff I walked in and went "Wow"......at a Damien Hirst  (one of his skull photo montages)

I normally don't like video or installation art but there was a work called "The Greeting" by Bill Viola which was amazing. Basically he had filmed a 45 second meeting between three women, then slowed it down so it was 10 minutes long so you could see every gesture and nuance - I think is idea was to show that any meeting of people can be sacred - and it was just mesmorising

http://www.billviola.com/


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 24, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> very good imo, clear, concise and to the point. i'd shortlist you at least.


I got shortlisted  now starts the interview fear


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I got shortlisted  now starts the interview fear


----------



## prunus (Mar 24, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I got shortlisted  now starts the interview fear



Excellent 

This has cheered me up.  I might switch the light on now.

Well done - and there's nothing to be scared about.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 24, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I got shortlisted  now starts the interview fear


yay! well done! 

interview will be a doddle if you do some simple prep. 

have a look thru jd/ps and think about what kind of things they'll ask you to demonstrate/talk about at interview. look thru their website and arm yourself with a few questions to throw back at them about organisation and your role (remember, they'll be almost as nervous as you probably and you want to make sure that they are someone that you want to work for as much as the other way around). check up your travel and make sure you arrive early so that you don't get flustered.

good news, you'll be fine i'm sure


----------



## prunus (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd like to think that we here on Urban, and especially those of us who frequent the dragging thread, can take in some small way a tiny bit of the credit for this acheivement, and that we should all buy ourselves a beer tonight to celebrate.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 24, 2009)

Cheers all 

My interview history/experience is dire. Ta for the tips though Paulie. I do usually do loads of prep, make sure I've got questions ready, do practice interviews out loud at home  and try always try to remember that I'm interviewing them too, but in the past none of that has helped... I always get a severe case of nerves (like no other situation I've ever been in) and my mind goes blank.

I think the one thing that got me through last time was thinking, "it's just a job, there are other jobs, it's not the be all and end all," which is hard to get in your head if you do really want it 

Deep breaths...


----------



## prunus (Mar 24, 2009)

When's the interview?  Need to be sending you calming vibes.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 24, 2009)

A week today.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I got shortlisted  now starts the interview fear



excellent - good luck 



imagine all the interviewers naked


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2009)

/signs up for celebration steak fajitas


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 24, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> A week today.


 31 march 2009 will see the be 54th birthday of Angus Young, guitarist extraordinaire of AC/DC, so take heart from this reassuring coincidence of fates


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2009)

Just did my Groundhog Day stroll through Wandsworth... 

Headed to the charity shop to see if the £5 Timberland (is this good or bad?) coat was still there from yesterday. The coat was still there and was a good fit plus new looking but the zip barely worked so blew it out. 

Popped into McDonald's to stock up on serviettes for my desk drawer. 
Then into Waitrose to see if the deli counter had any cheap lunch items but it did not. 
Strolled past the over zealous Red Cross chuggers, circumnavigated the guys selling their band Cd's and finally the Big Issue seller. 
Ambled into Sainsbury's and managed to pick up some deli bargains. 
Strolled back to office


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 24, 2009)

New zip wouldn't cost you much Badgers.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> New zip wouldn't cost you much Badgers.



I fear stuff like this though  

Actually there is a friendly place nearby for repairs and cleaning stuff.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2009)

Don't you just love it when.... 

You get called from a number in Morocco you don't know. 
The women on the phone says 'is that Badgers' to which you reply 'yes' and then she hangs up.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 24, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Having moaned to MrQofG's the day before how much I didn't really like Damien Hirst's stuff I walked in and went "Wow"......at a Damien Hirst (one of his skull photo montages)
> 
> I normally don't like video or installation art but there was a work called "The Greeting" by Bill Viola which was amazing. Basically he had filmed a 45 second meeting between three women, then slowed it down so it was 10 minutes long so you could see every gesture and nuance - I think is idea was to show that any meeting of people can be sacred - and it was just mesmorising
> 
> http://www.billviola.com/



Ah, Grayson had several installation bits, one of which was a wall with peepholes in it at various heights, in a darkened room.  When you looked through (cos you couldn't help but be nosey) you couldn't QUITE make out what you were looking at.  Turned everyone into a voyeur from the outset 

If we did that visit all over again now, she'd bloody love it!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2009)

Three calls from Morocco now


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I fear stuff like this though
> 
> Actually there is a friendly place nearby for repairs and cleaning stuff.


Aye, would only be a tenner at most - which means you get a new coat for £15 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> 31 march 2009 will see the be 54th birthday of Angus Young, guitarist extraordinaire of AC/DC, so take heart from this reassuring coincidence of fates


 (I think)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 24, 2009)

Having a good day. Done some work work at work and made actual progress in the PQ! Read out some Q's to colleagues and they seemed impressed and we dicussed the 60/20/20 ratio of hardness. Feel a bit less sick but still disappointed at the zero uptake of my calmour for drugs to help me through it from you guys


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2009)

Morocco person called back and spoke to her now. 
Was not an international stalker but a old customer wearing a new hat


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 24, 2009)

I took a lunch hour today, first time for ages, as I needed to get a birthgday present for someone I am seeing this evening.

Tottenham Court Road had almost changed out of recognition .... well there were a couple of new shops and The Pier has gone!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2009)

Into the end of day drag now. 
Eyes are made of pain after all this spreadsheet crap. Neck aches a bit too  

I am on lock up duty tonight too so no early escape


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2009)

less than 20 mins 

long day tomorrow - evening meeting


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2009)

Pigeon just popped in to say hi


----------



## ooo (Mar 24, 2009)

They're moving me...  ...  to the other side of the studio - No window views and it's dark 
I've been avoiding this for months as I like where I'm sitting now... with the fun crowd...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2009)

fun crowd?


----------



## ooo (Mar 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> fun crowd?



Yes the fun crowd and I'm in it.
The other side of the studio is the boring herds with the boss looking over from his glass room.

I'm gonna miss my windows...


----------



## ooo (Mar 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> less than 20 mins
> 
> long day tomorrow - evening meeting



Evening meeting?
I hope you can claim your dinner expense.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 24, 2009)

Juat had to do some photocopying. I hate photocopying. And the nearest photocopier is next door in The Office of Silence. Which also contains my Nemesis 

So all in all I hate photocopying


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 24, 2009)

last ever supervision session just dragged on for 2 hours 

no more supervision sessions, ray!!!! 

have now confirmed my finish date as well as my 10 annual leave dates sorted, last day 30th april, paid until 9 may, result 

feel like going to the pub to celebrate but am supposed to be giving it a rest for a few days this week........


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 24, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> last ever supervision session just dragged on for 2 hours
> 
> no more supervision sessions, ray!!!!
> 
> ...



Cool! That's brilliant 

And you need to celebrate. That's the law! You can give it a rest tomorrow...or the day after


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 24, 2009)

Just under 20 minutes and half a cup of tea to go.

This evening's pleasure, a curry in celebration of a friend's birthday. Nom! Or I hope nom, so far Maidenhead has not been that well served by curry houses. None of them have matched the wonder of the Moghul Tandoori Takeaway in Carshalton. Ah....currry memories


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 24, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Cool! That's brilliant
> 
> And you need to celebrate. That's the law! You can give it a rest tomorrow...or the day after


Thanks (on both counts).

London Pride, here i come.....


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2009)

Good news from Paulie Tandoori  

Wednesday today which is not all bad. 
The drag will still be here but by lunch time we will be at the top of the hill looking down to the weekend. Only two sleeps to go till Friday and the arrival of the F1 season


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2009)

Chilly today it seems.
Well, best make some lunches up and drag wifey out of bed then throw her in the bath


----------



## prunus (Mar 25, 2009)

My arms my legs my body aches.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2009)

long drag today - another evening meeting tonight  short drag tomorrow though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 25, 2009)

Two jobs again today  I'm also gonna be late cuz i stayed up til midnight watching that bear thing. Midnight!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2009)

Quick, painless commute in and kettle was on by 08:00 again. 
Days are going slow but week seems to be passing at a fair speed (speaking too soon?) so far for me. 

Starting the day with Jean Michel Jarre, Oxygène Part I
Unusual morning music for me but I am an unashamed fan of Jarre


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2009)

__~ 

Before the heavens open


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice one Paulie... fingers crossed for a few days in the sun before the next job 

I keep getting to work too early  not much to do today... might read up for my interview.


----------



## prunus (Mar 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> __~
> 
> Before the heavens open



What happened to the giving up eh?  Hmm?  Come on now.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2009)

April 1st


----------



## prunus (Mar 25, 2009)

Yer jokin' entcha?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2009)

boom boom

Nah, keep putting it off and have to get started soon.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 25, 2009)

coffee and croissant (of the chocolate variety) here. overslept and had to cycle in like a fury. it's one of those mornings when i wish i was still smoking cos a rollie with me coffee would be welcome.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2009)

__~~ first break of the long day


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 25, 2009)

Brisk walk into the Head first thing - very brisk in the breeze - now home with coffee, cornflakes and "Homes Under The Hammer"

And quite a bit of work


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 25, 2009)

No drag, I are has been doing two jobs _at the same time_ today and having to remember what org to flag when answering the fone.


----------



## prunus (Mar 25, 2009)

How do you do two jobs at the same time


----------



## prunus (Mar 25, 2009)

I am not a number!  I am a free NaN!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2009)

Trying to do the April budget and it is looking bleak. 
Really really really really need to do this giving up smoking thing.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 25, 2009)

try allen carr, his book worked for me (kind of), although the severe asthma attack also helped iyswim.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> try allen carr, his book worked for me (kind of), although the severe asthma attack also helped iyswim.



Have read it through, still smoking


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2009)

Switch to rollies? Helps some people cut down/quit.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Switch to rollies? Helps some people cut down/quit.



I think I need to try the brutal 100% method.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> How do you do two jobs at the same time



Well not at precisely the same time but I am at my 9-5 in Town and I keep nipping off the the kitchen with my mobile to arrange meetings at my East End Tues/Thurs evening gig. 

I are women, hear me multitask*


* thought of course menz can multitask to and I'd never suggest they couldn't, it's just a play on a phrase *cough*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 25, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Switch to rollies? Helps some people cut down/quit.



Lol@you how ridiculous!


<-- smoke rollies for monetary reasons, doesn't not halp


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes it does, they are generally cheaper.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Have read it through, still smoking



NHS stop smoking stuff on the internet helped me - had some good tips about when to stop, how to cope with cravings etc..

http://smokefree.nhs.uk/


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Yes it does, they are generally cheaper.



They are cheaper and do mean I smoke less. 
For some reason they do not hit the spot at all. 



QueenOfGoths said:


> NHS stop smoking stuff on the internet helped me - had some good tips about when to stop, how to cope with cravings etc..
> 
> http://smokefree.nhs.uk/



This is good.
Lambeth is really good too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 25, 2009)

I have to go to the opticians now. I don't like it. They shine things in my eyes and blow puffs of air in them and, if I am very unlucky, put in some stuff which makes my eyes all yellow 

I may have to have to treat myself to some sweets afterwards


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2009)

Late lunch slot for me today
Strolling off and may well pick up that charity shop jacket today


----------



## prunus (Mar 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Well not at precisely the same time but I am at my 9-5 in Town and I keep nipping off the the kitchen with my mobile to arrange meetings at my East End Tues/Thurs evening gig.
> 
> I are women, hear me multitask*
> 
> ...



Ah, I see.  I am being impressed.  I can barely keep one job going at the same time.  Unitasking is basically beyond me.  Maybe I should concentrate on hemitasking.  Or maybe nanotasking.  Or nullitasking - yes, that sounds good.

Or perhaps I should get f-ing on with it instead of flidding about on t'internet


----------



## prunus (Mar 25, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have to go to the opticians now. I don't like it. They shine things in my eyes and blow puffs of air in them and, if I am very unlucky, put in some stuff which makes my eyes all yellow
> 
> I may have to have to treat myself to some sweets afterwards



Today I ate a whole roll of rolos on the bus on the way in.  

It was yummy.

I am a child.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2009)

Popped to the charity shop and ended up getting my £5.00 Timberland jacket. On closer inspection the zip is not actually that bad and although buying a winter coat in time for the start of summer is a bit daft, it is a good fit and can't knock the price!! 

Also got a copy of The Adventures of Quacky and His Friends in really good condition. 
The charity shop was doing a BOGOF so it worked out at £1.00 when purchased alongside The Complete Adventures of Peter Rabbit


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 25, 2009)

what a bargain bonanza shopping spree


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 25, 2009)

I hate charity shops at the mo. None of them have quiz books in (all of a sudden, used to be zillions) and I didn't buy Calss Struggle: The Board Game so I feel all resentful and that


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> what a bargain bonanza shopping spree



I know 
£7 for a decent jacket and also £17 worth of hardback books



To bring me back down to earth I have just done an industry database mailing to 13,000 people and had 900 hard bouncebacks so have a lot of admin to do.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2009)

Yawn


----------



## Yetman (Mar 25, 2009)

You know that feeling you get when you just know theres a monster or a dinosaur behind you and it'll bite your face off as soon as you look round so you dont look round? Well I've got that right now.

I'm not looking round. Hopefully it'll get bored and go away


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2009)

Yetman said:


> You know that feeling you get when you just know theres a monster or a dinosaur behind you and it'll bite your face off as soon as you look round so you dont look round? Well I've got that right now.
> 
> I'm not looking round. Hopefully it'll get bored and go away



Oddly I have a monkey on my back?


----------



## Yetman (Mar 25, 2009)

We should back up slowly to each other and hopefully the dinosaur will eat the monkey and we'll be free from them both


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2009)

55 minutes til end of the match, but it will be drawn and extra time will kick off at 6.30 for 3 hours


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 25, 2009)

any chance that you'll be substituted in a tactical manoeuvere designed to outflank the opposition?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> any chance that you'll be substituted in a tactical manoeuvere designed to outflank the opposition?



No subs in this game squire


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2009)

Yetman said:


> We should back up slowly to each other and hopefully the dinosaur will eat the monkey and we'll be free from them both



Depends if they were pirates?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2009)

did see a job on-line today that is up my street, and very little commuter drag


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> did see a job on-line today that is up my street, and *very little* *commuter drag*



No commute ranting? 
No dragging day? 

What would you have to talk about?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> No commute ranting?
> No dragging day?
> 
> What would you have to talk about?



oh the day would still drag, but extra holiday and extra pay would soothe the troubled soul somewhat


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2009)

I want more pay


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> did see a job on-line today that is up my street, and very little commuter drag


I thought you walked to work for some reason?

I'm tired now, but still have spinning after work.... need some energy!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> have spinning after work


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2009)

Lol... I thought it was spinning round before I knew what it was   tis a stupid name for it!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2009)

tick tock tick tock


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 25, 2009)

is that your impersonation of a clock? is this like charades?

ok, here's mine....

hum hum hum hum hum hum


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> ok, here's mine....
> 
> hum hum hum hum hum hum



Faulty air-con unit?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I thought you walked to work for some reason?
> 
> I'm tired now, but still have spinning after work.... need some energy!



i did walk to work in my last job which was in teh hackney, now i have to schlep to West Hampstead every day


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Faulty air-con unit?


Fridge.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2009)

Bye


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2009)

tick tock tick tock


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2009)

Poor Marty...

Home in PJs now with Stella in hand and waiting for a 'hat collecting' Urbanite to pop round.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Poor Marty...
> 
> Home in PJs now with Stella in hand and waiting for a 'hat collecting' Urbanite to pop round.



Hey baby don't squeeze so hard, you can have me 


I just sent the best PM I have ever sent. I think.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm frantically reading up on phenomenology and participative research methods...

Tbh I can think of things I'd rather be doing, but needs must.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2009)

I iz home now - meeting quicker than normal, got away at 8.30, late start tomorrow, will get in at 11.30 ------lossers


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I iz home now - meeting quicker than normal, got away at 8.30







marty21 said:


> late start tomorrow, will get in at 11.30 ------lossers



Nice! 

For some ungodly reason I woke with a start at 5am this morning and was no way I was going back to sleep 

Bit worried about the Badger cull in Wales.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2009)

Listening to The Doors - Live In Philadelphia to start the morning off today. 

Actually have a fair bit of work to do today but have to wait for the lazy Americans to wake up.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 26, 2009)

clad in blue towelling dressing gown


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 26, 2009)

*YAWN*

*jaw cracks*

Ow


----------



## prunus (Mar 26, 2009)

<early morning yell of horror>


----------



## marty21 (Mar 26, 2009)

still clad in blue towelling dressing gown - will be unclad in about 10 mins, then eventually get dressed and leave

short day


huzzah!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 26, 2009)

Uncladding! Huzzah!


----------



## prunus (Mar 26, 2009)

<shudder>


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2009)

Databases are the scurge of my life right now. 
Have to delete some old crap and I reckon I have 2 hours of right click, delete, wait, right click, delete, wait, right click, delete, wait.....


----------



## prunus (Mar 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Databases are the scurge of my life right now.
> Have to delete some old crap and I reckon I have 2 hours of right click, delete, wait, right click, delete, wait, right click, delete, wait.....



Hmm, as a punishment (I can only assume it is this) for being a mass murderer and torturer in a past life, I know quite a lot about databases - I might be able to help.

What are you using?  And what do you have to do?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 26, 2009)

pppssssssswwwwwppssssswwwwwww.... it's so fucking distracting!


----------



## prunus (Mar 26, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> pppssssssswwwwwppssssswwwwwww.... it's so fucking distracting!



Move steadily closer to them until you can hear clearly.  When they ask what you're doing explain that they're talking too quietly for you to hear.  When they say you weren't supposed to hear because it's a private chat you 

EXPLODE WITH "WELL WHY DON'T YOU FUCK OFF INTO A PRIVATE ROOM THEN AND STOP FUCKING DISTRACTING ME WITH YOUR FUCKING PPPPSSSSSPPSSPWWWWSSPPPPSPPPPPSSWWWW ALL THE FUCKING TIME!!!

Sorted.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2009)

prunus said:


> Hmm, as a punishment (I can only assume it is this) for being a mass murderer and torturer in a past life, I know quite a lot about databases - I might be able to help.
> 
> What are you using?  And what do you have to do?



ACT! v. 6.0.3 for Windows
Found it on the fucking Ark and stuck with it. 
Hosted on our (non-backed up) server which we have to dial into despite it being 20ft away. 
It was run from 1999 by people with zero database or tech skills and is fucked as a result. 
Just clearing out the crap and trying to clean what is left. 

I keep telling my guvnor to buy salesforce but he fears change


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> pppssssssswwwwwppssssswwwwwww.... it's so fucking distracting!



Record some whispering on MP3
Stick it on your PC and play it in a constant loop


----------



## marty21 (Mar 26, 2009)

right, I shall now get dressed


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 26, 2009)

prunus... that's what I feel like doing! 

Might do this instead though 





Badgers said:


> Record some whispering on MP3
> Stick it on your PC and play it in a constant loop


----------



## marty21 (Mar 26, 2009)

homes under the hammer has just started - will now get dressed


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2009)

__~


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 26, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> pppssssssswwwwwppssssswwwwwww.... it's so fucking distracting!




I did some of that yesterday! I sit near where some internal interviews were taking place and got the skinny afore the official annoucement. So I got to pssswwsssswwssswwss with a colleague what was _desperate_ to know and I also got to make a 'time-out T' sign to indicate who got the gig.

Was well underhand and spyish


----------



## prunus (Mar 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> ACT! v. 6.0.3 for Windows
> Found it on the fucking Ark and stuck with it.
> Hosted on our (non-backed up) server which we have to dial into despite it being 20ft away.
> It was run from 1999 by people with zero database or tech skills and is fucked as a result.
> ...



Ah.  Ok.  Sorry dude, you're on your own... I was talking about *proper* databases 

The only way is to reprogram it with a large axe.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2009)

prunus said:


> Ah.  Ok.  Sorry dude, you're on your own... I was talking about *proper* databases
> 
> The only way is to reprogram it with a large axe.



Pretty much my thought too.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2009)

http://www.itv.com/Lifestyle/jeremykyle/beaguest/default.html



> Text or leave a message
> If you’re over 16 and want to be considered for the show text the word ‘talk’ plus your name to 6 33 34.
> Texts cost twenty five pence plus one standard network rate message.
> Alternatively, you can leave a message on the general telephone number 09011 123 456. Calls cost twenty five pence from a BT landline.
> Calls from other networks may be higher and mobiles will be considerably more.



So if my colleague leaves his mobile on his desk and goes off to make coffee.........?


----------



## prunus (Mar 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> http://www.itv.com/Lifestyle/jeremykyle/beaguest/default.html
> 
> 
> 
> So if my colleague leaves his mobile on his desk and goes off to make coffee.........?



You don't really need to ask us, do you?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2009)

It only just trickling past 11am and two hours till lunch.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 26, 2009)

There's a weird kind of hysteria here today, in a good way. I think it's the combo of;

1. Big boss man off in a massive meeting instead of sat just there ---> (you know where he sits )
2. New even bigger boss starting on Monday so prep for that is out of the ordinary for working day
3. Team chats about 'Who would win? A dog or a fox? A sea-horse or an anemone?' have reach a zenith with 'A Hen Harrier or two sheep?'
4. Jokes about chocolate tea and humous with meat in have been bandied.
5. Someone is leaving and instead of the usual buckets of mini millionaire's shortbread and tiny brownies there is her mum's homemade dockra and idely chutney


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 26, 2009)

oh hai guys


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## prunus (Mar 26, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> oh hai guys



Hello.

Try not to be too exciting.  We can't really take that in here.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2009)

It has been a zany day in this here thread today


----------



## prunus (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah, it is dragging a bit, isn't it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 26, 2009)

Hoo boy I'm quite tired


----------



## prunus (Mar 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hoo boy I'm quite tired



Me too.  It's been a bit of a full-on week so far.  And I've got to go out drinking again this evening.  Pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff.

I shall try to avoid having to spend another Friday morning on the lavatory floor though.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 26, 2009)

I went to the British museum with a class this morning, then came back, sat at my desk for 10 minutes, then went out for lunch & shopping. The day is only starting to drag now, at 3pm, which is pretty bloody good going 
Oh, and 30 minutes til i get the office to myself aswell


----------



## Yetman (Mar 26, 2009)

Day hasnt dragged for ages for me, been busy as a bumba for the past few weeks but now its dragging like, well, a drag queen dragging a fag. Lame. Early finish is well on the cards. Gonna go and pick up some apple source from the shop and drink that while doing my housework tomorrow


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 26, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Gonna go and pick up some apple source from the shop and drink that while doing my housework tomorrow



junkie


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2009)

Canadian customers making me work in the evening 

Oh well, business is business and nice to work while sipping cider in pyjamas


----------



## Badgers (Mar 27, 2009)

Friday, Friday, Friday, Friday, Friday, Friday, Friday.......

End of another week and just the word 'Friday' rolls off the tongue sweeter than ice cream on a hot summers day. Been an odd week for me with a fair amount of dragging but not all bad. Next week will mean a struggle getting up on Monday with the clocks going *forward* but us 9-5 people will be getting to see more daylight (hopefully sunshine) which is no bad thing. 

Was sending emails till 21:30 last night and will be kicking off the working day early today again. My colleague was at a (Indian) wedding bash last night, and will not be in till late so I am picking up the slack. Fingers crossed this means that I can sneak away early today. Gonna set a departure goal of 16:00 which is a good finish time for a Friday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 27, 2009)

Tower Hamlets woman claims 'tiredness' for thrid day in row


----------



## Badgers (Mar 27, 2009)

Already got my early 'pass' so will be outta here at 4pm and legging it out the door!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Already got my early 'pass' so will be outta here at 4pm and legging it out the door!



nice, normal dragging day til 5 today, but it is friday


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 27, 2009)

Lovely Friday here again. Staff meeting this morning so that's the am taken care of, then counting down the clock this afternoon. Going to try and swing a 4pm cessation as well.


----------



## prunus (Mar 27, 2009)

three bottles of wine on the wall, three bottles of wine,
three bottles of wine on the wall,
Why why oh why must I've drunken them all?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 27, 2009)

prunus said:


> three bottles of wine on the wall, three bottles of wine,
> three bottles of wine on the wall,
> Why why oh why must I've drunken them all?



Nap time?


----------



## prunus (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh yes, but unfortunately I have to go and be scintillating in a client meeting now.  Urgh.

At least I drank nothing green.  I found out what was in those from last time (was in the same place) - gin and cointreau and creme de menthe.  No wonder I felt grim...


----------



## sojourner (Mar 27, 2009)

three???!   the few times I've done that, I haven't been able to even function for the next two days


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 27, 2009)

Mornin' all ..*waves feebly*

Spent the whole of yesterday in bed sick, headachy and feeling like someone had beaten me about the ribs, arms and legs with a large wooden stick.

MrQofG's was similarly ill - could have been something we eaten, damn those meatballs - so the only nursemaid we had was the cat .. and he was useless!

So, though I have made it into work, I have the physical and mental capabilities of a small rather fat puppy learning how to walk


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 27, 2009)

Mornign Qoths  Poor you lot and useless Mr Kippers  After all you've done for him


----------



## sojourner (Mar 27, 2009)

Why did you come in queeny?  Fuck that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Mornign Qoths  Poor you lot and useless Mr Kippers  After all you've done for him



Yeah - and he took advantage of our feeble state by attacking our feet under the duvet 



sojourner said:


> Why did you come in queeny?  Fuck that



Brownie points mainly  - and I'm off on Monday so it will give me chance to catch up a bit before then. I will not be staying all day though - no chance!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 27, 2009)

The guvnor has asked me to the pub for lunch

Eeeek!!!!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 27, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Brownie points mainly  - and I'm off on Monday so it will give me chance to catch up a bit before then. *I will not be staying all day though* - no chance!



Good!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> The guvnor has asked me to the pub for lunch
> 
> Eeeek!!!!



Why is that eekworthy, bajjy?


I am attempting once again to plough through an appraisal.  christ I fucking hate these things.  My avoidance tactics really kick in with them


----------



## Badgers (Mar 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Why is that eekworthy, bajjy?



He is the wine warrior


----------



## sojourner (Mar 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> He is the wine warrior



oh THAT one


----------



## Badgers (Mar 27, 2009)

Yep 
As a rule I like long pub lunches and we get on well. 
However I was up at 4am this morning and do have _some_ important work to do this afternoon. 
Equally a long pub lunch (hopefully on the guvnors expense) may reduce my 4pm escape chances on grounds of laziness.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 27, 2009)

Every glass of wine could add 20 minutes onto your day! Be aware!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 27, 2009)

Heh heh heh... 
One of my favourite tasks to come. 
I have the job of actually hiring some goons. 

In other news I seem to have become one of those wankers who has a bluetooth headset!! Not that I would ever wear it out of the office or anything, honest...... 

Just more comfortable


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 27, 2009)

Have managed to eat a cream cheese bagel - my first food since Wednesday evening  - and am on to my second cup of tea.

Am looking forward to getting home and going to bed


----------



## marty21 (Mar 27, 2009)

soon be lunch, have to pay my wage cheque into the bank (we will soon be joining the 20th century and arranging payment of wages via bacs) I actually quite like depositing the cheque every week ,

then it will be the slow drift towards the weekend


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Heh heh heh...
> One of my favourite tasks to come.
> I have the job of actually hiring some goons.
> 
> ...



I like those head set things, the staff in our enquiries/sales office wear them and I am quite jealous 'cos it makes them look like they have a really exciting and interesting job. Well life really. More so than my plodding hold the telephone up to the ear or rest it on my shoulder life


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 27, 2009)

gordon bennet, that meeting went on for days......am now in urgent need of grub but don't know what i want.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 27, 2009)

I feel a bit sick again now - sorry Paulie, I know you are thinking about food  - am going to see if I can stick it out until 3.00pm so I can get a good bit of work done then home for rest.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 27, 2009)

yep, i reckon you should clear off early, after all, it is POETS day innit?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 27, 2009)

105min lunches rule 
Been offered a bit more of a carrot regarding the business and happy Badger!!!! 



Came back to the latest email nonsense from a client: 

Client: Hi, I would like you to do some work for me 
Badgers: No problem, that will cost £X to arrange
Client: I nearly fell off my chair at that price 
Badgers: Surprised that you fell off your chair as you paid the same price for the same service in 2006
Client: 2006 yielded bad results for us 
Badgers: So why come back to me? 
Client: I thought you might price your service accordingly
Badgers: Sorry client, I work in pounds and hours not accordinglys, I sure you can find another firm to take care of your needs


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 27, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yep, i reckon you should clear off early, after all, it is POETS day innit?



I was all prepared to....until my colleague announced he was tired and has now fallen asleep in the office while the newbie has disappeared somewhere. I work in a strange place sometimes


----------



## Badgers (Mar 27, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> newbie has disappeared somewhere



Crisps? 
Sci-Fi cinema? 
What?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 105min lunches rule
> Been offered a bit more of a carrot regarding the business and happy Badger!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



ooo what kinda carrot?

hehe @ your conversation   I have them more lately, cos I'm trying in my own way to drive the prices back up again, although I have to say it's not been very successful so far.  Just had some oik on the phone saying his partner told him I'd offered him X deal, and I laughed and said 'no he didn't, because I didn't offer that.  I offered THIS'.  Dour twat


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 27, 2009)

I have made a Famous Dogs picture round for my quiz 

I'll email it to anyone who is not coming to the quiz if they want. Might while away a minute or two. It _is_ fantastic. PM your email addy


----------



## sojourner (Mar 27, 2009)

Haha!!  Oik just rang me back - wants to take the offer - MY one, not his pie-in-the-sky one 

woop!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I have made a Famous Dogs picture round for my quiz
> 
> I'll email it to anyone who is not coming to the quiz if they want. Might while away a minute or two. It _is_ fantastic. PM your email addy



Using my psychic powers, i reckon the answers are Lassie, Scooby Doo, Pickles, Laika, Fred Bassett, Nipper, Toto, Lady (and maybe The Tramp too?), Pongo and Perdita, K9 and Cerebus.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Crisps?
> Sci-Fi cinema?
> What?



He always disappears at this time and we are not sure where  

Maybe he is an alien and this is when he reports back to the mother ship. Or he's just a lazy bastard!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I have made a Famous Dogs picture round for my quiz
> 
> I'll email it to anyone who is not coming to the quiz if they want. Might while away a minute or two. It _is_ fantastic. PM your email addy



who is coming? will there be enough peeps for an urb75 team?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 27, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Using my psychic powers, i reckon the answers are Lassie, Scooby Doo, Pickles, Laika, Fred Bassett, Nipper, Toto, Lady (and maybe The Tramp too?), Pongo and Perdita, K9 and Cerebus.



Might be


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 27, 2009)

marty21 said:


> who is coming? will there be enough peeps for an urb75 team?



Not sure who is coming. I invited urbans on my FB but I dont' have many tbh. Qoths already gracefully declined. I don't know if a thread on here would go over too well really. And I'd probably be embarrassed at the low take-up


----------



## marty21 (Mar 27, 2009)

Badgers?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> ooo what kinda carrot?



Really, really nice share package. 
He said that if I was salaried then I would earn 3-4 times what I do now. 
So offer of penny share options in small batches. 
Means I own more of the big firm. 



sojourner said:


> hehe @ your conversation   I have them more lately, cos I'm trying in my own way to drive the prices back up again, although I have to say it's not been very successful so far.  Just had some oik on the phone saying his partner told him I'd offered him X deal, and I laughed and said 'no he didn't, because I didn't offer that.  I offered THIS'.  Dour twat



I love the games
There are few tricks I don't know or stories that I have not heard. 
Great calling people on their scams innit?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Not sure who is coming. I invited urbans on my FB but I dont' have many tbh. Qoths already gracefully declined. I don't know if a thread on here would go over too well really. And I'd probably be embarrassed at the low take-up



I am not on FB  

Shall I do the thread? 
Then I can play neutral? 



marty21 said:


> Badgers?



Yes?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am not on FB
> 
> Shall I do the thread?
> Then I can play neutral?



You could do teehee`


----------



## Badgers (Mar 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You could do teehee`



PM me the bits and I will post the thread. 

Where to put it?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Yes?



you going to the PQ?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 27, 2009)

*P*arty *Q*ueen?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 27, 2009)

*P*ink *Q*uorn


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 27, 2009)

*P*rime *Q*uim?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 27, 2009)

*P*enis *Q*uaffing?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 27, 2009)

*P*arliamentary *Q*uestion

i need to get a life


----------



## marty21 (Mar 27, 2009)

*P*olite *Q*uadroped


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 27, 2009)

Right - finally I am taking my sickly body home for jim-jams and bed.

Have a good weekend all 

Laters!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 27, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right - finally I am taking my sickly body home for jim-jams and bed.
> 
> Have a good weekend all
> 
> Laters!



have a good one!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 29, 2009)

Typing up Sport Round


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 29, 2009)

I've had mahousive period pains overnight so have woken up feeling like my stomach was used as the ball in last night's England match.

Still at least I don't have a cocktail hangover


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 29, 2009)

Cocking Chris cocking Moyles is stealing my cocking quiz questions!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 30, 2009)

Morning! Can't believe I've beaten Badgers to First Post of the Week  Perhaps he's in the bath or making snadwiches 

I didn't sleep very well and feeling quite sorry for myself


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 30, 2009)

First post of the week at 6.28 or just the first post of the week on this thread?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 30, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> First post of the week at 6.28 or just the first post of the week on this thread?



This thread.

You're up early! Got a job today? :thumbup:


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 30, 2009)

Where is everyone?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 30, 2009)

just got to work. realising how much i fucking hate this place. god i hate it here


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2009)

i hour into the day already !

time for a ___~~~


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 30, 2009)

Day off for me - going to the citizen's advice to try and sort put my DLA form. 

Plus need to do some shopping and - if I can be arsed - cleaning


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 30, 2009)

coffee and croissant. still hate it here. 4 weeks and 4 days to go. counting every second atm. (602,100 to go )


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2009)

you coming to PQ PT?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 30, 2009)

don't think so?! when/where?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> don't think so?! when/where?



Stella's PQ 

Tonight like


in the east end


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 30, 2009)

marty21 said:


> you coming to PQ PT?





Paulie Tandoori said:


> don't think so?! when/where?



Is there going to be an Urban team? Hope so!!

I can't go sadly


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is there going to be an Urban team? Hope so!!
> 
> I can't go sadly



not sure, team of 1 so far  although mrs21 has said she will come


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 30, 2009)

which bit of the east end? am supposed to be off the sauce but could be convinced otherwise maybe....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 30, 2009)

The George Tavern
Commercial Road
E1 0LA
8pm


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> The George Tavern
> Commercial Road
> E1 0LA
> 8pm



I just sent a PQ PM


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 30, 2009)

its near where i work. but that isn't good news cos i don't fancy going home and coming down this way again. can i enter by proxy?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 30, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> its near where i work. but that isn't good news cos i don't fancy going home and coming down this way again. can i enter by proxy?



I'll be there by 7 if you want to have a natter and be supportive, like 

Or alternatively I'll just do the quiz in this thread tomorrow


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'll be there by 7 if you want to have a natter and be supportive, like
> 
> *Or alternatively I'll just do the quiz in this thread tomorrow*



Yay!! I'd like that. How's it going btw ... are you nervous?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 30, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yay!! I'd like that. How's it going btw ... are you nervous?



Cool 

Yes, I am a bit nervous! Didn't sleep very well last night  and felt sick this morning  but that might've been the wine I was guzzling all day yesterday. I have maybe 3 or 4 Qs still to write but am finally confident that they're very close to being done. I met ivebeenhigh at the weekend on PQ Business and he was amazingly helpful and great so feel much better!

Not done anything like this, performance-wise, for years. In fact I can't remember anytime since school plays and stuff  What do you do? Breathing exercises? Gin?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Cool
> 
> Yes, I am a bit nervous! Didn't sleep very well last night  and felt sick this morning  but that might've been the wine I was guzzling all day yesterday. I have maybe 3 or 4 Qs still to write but am finally confident that they're very close to being done. I met ivebeenhigh at the weekend on PQ Business and he was amazingly helpful and great so feel much better!
> 
> Not done anything like this, performance-wise, for years. In fact I can't remember anytime since school plays and stuff  *What do you do? Breathing exercises?* Gin?



Wee a lot tbh  

Nerves are good, they make your senses heightened. I repeat the first few lines to myself in my head then invisage walking on stage and saying them. Plus try to tell myself that I know what I'm doing and be confident.

Just be yourself and enjoy it - you'll be great, I know it! 

I am going to wander off now - need to do some shopping before heading to the CAB. Actually 'need' is the wrong word I don't need to buy anything, I just fancy buying ... something 

If I am not online before you leave GOOD LUCK FOR TONIGHT STELLA!! and to any Urban Team who may be there, good luck to you too!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 30, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Wee a lot tbh
> 
> Nerves are good, they make your senses heightened. I repeat the first few lines to myself in my head then invisage walking on stage and saying them. Plus try to tell myself that I know what I'm doing and be confident.
> 
> ...




Buy something!! 

Thank you Qoths


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 30, 2009)

5t3IIa, you need to breath deep and not rush your words. don't forget that you're in charge so no funny business, firm but fair as they say. am sure you'll be sound, i won't reveal the famous dogs answers either so you're safe as.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 30, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 5t3IIa, you need to breath deep and not rush your words. don't forget that you're in charge so no funny business, firm but fair as they say. am sure you'll be sound, i won't reveal the famous dogs answers either so you're safe as.



Don't gabble! <-- this one I have learned already 

Cheers Paulie. The Dog round is for next time - I'm all sorted for picture rounds


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> This thread.
> 
> You're up early! Got a job today? :thumbup:



No sadly, Im in Japan.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 30, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> No sadly, Im in Japan.



Bummer, poor you


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 30, 2009)

Badgers must have died in the night


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 30, 2009)

O cock - a Facebook reminder from my own group 

Subject: TONIGHT -- DOES DRINKING MAKE YOU SMARTER? -- PUB QUIZ.

ONLY £1 ENTRY

WITH DRINKS PRIZES

SOME OF US HERE ARE SUPER COMPETITIVE

CAREFUL

X


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 30, 2009)

I think it's going quite well, thanks for asking


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I think it's going quite well, thanks for asking



very well

I won!!!! well me and a few others who made up the "team victory" team (not my choice of name ) 

5t3lla was a great host - coped with some problems very well, was able to impart repartee very well, and all and all was a 


*SUCCESS* 


next month, it happens again


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Mar 31, 2009)

yay and woo to stella, she did a great job.  i just got home.  i shouldnt be drinking with 19 year olds 

and marty its 1986


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2009)

drinking on a monday night - seemed a good idea at the time

even with the tyson wrong one, we romped home on the PQ

Brian Clough is unknown to 20 year olds!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 31, 2009)

congrats all round, glad to hear that it went well.  and spesh congrats to marty21 and team for the victory, what did you win?

i actually did a major league bunk off yesterday afternoon and was home by 2 so couldn't face returning to the old east end again.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 31, 2009)

You had three chances to get that Tyson one right! 

God, I'm hungover 

Thanks chaps. I shouldn't be too friendly to you next time - there was a mild accusation of ringerism


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 31, 2009)

Mornin' all - sounds like it was a good night last night

Well done to Stella and to Marty and the team


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 31, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mornin' all - sounds like it was a good night last night
> 
> Well done to Stella and to Marty and the team



I had, like, 18 pees but I was drinking


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I had, like, 18 pees but I was drinking



  That is the mark of a good night .... as long as they weren't in your pants!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> , what did you win?



Team Victory, won a round of drinks


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 31, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Team Victory, won a round of drinks



Did you wee a lot too?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 31, 2009)

Team Victory should all be wearing crowns today as a mark of their success. 

And Stella should wear a big wizard's hat as befits a quizmaster extarodinaire


----------



## Numbers (Mar 31, 2009)

I've cracked a beer cos I'm awaiting a skip to arrive.  Spent y/day clearing the garden, and this morning bringing it all out the front.  But they're late  and with plans for the rest of the day it's getting annoying, even beginning to drag a bit.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 31, 2009)

I've just spelt Oxford wrong. How can anyone spell Oxford wrong! I despair of myself sometimes


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 31, 2009)

Oxfrod? Xoford? Oxfodr? Foxrod? (that last one's quite a goodie actually)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 31, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Oxfrod? Xoford? Oxfodr? Foxrod? (that last one's quite a goodie actually)



Oxfrod I think it was  

I like Foxrod too - sounds like a character out of "Metal Gear Solid"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 31, 2009)

I am trying to eat my jelly and the phone keeps ringing. Don't these customers realise I can't balance a phone and a spoonful of jelly at the same time. Bah


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Did you wee a lot too?



no more than usual, there were delays to the quiz as the quizmaster kept nipping off


----------



## subversplat (Mar 31, 2009)

Drag drag drag.

I have now been made allergic to my antibiotics. Yay! *scratch* *calamine lotion *


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 1, 2009)

Yawn. Its only 930 but the day is going s000 slow. Im waiting for 1030 then Im off to wander around tokyos guitar shop district.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 1, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yawn. Its only 930 but the day is going s000 slow. Im waiting for 1030 then Im off to wander around tokyos guitar shop district.



God, yr life sounds shit


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2009)

morning, having a coffee before bringing down the state later


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm excited. Will there be real horses?
In other news: where is Badgers?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> God, yr life sounds shit



Bummer, those shops sucked. Guitars in Japan are strangley not very cheaper despite being made here, and not just because of the pound being shit. If the pound was as good as it was last year they still would be about the same price as in the UK.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 1, 2009)

Just got back from a trip to Reading (getting stuff for a friend's birthday, stuff for two friends' wedding and just stuff) and now about to start my work. With a headache


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2009)

hi everybody *waves*

am i missing much?  been soooo fucking busy lately - not in a sales way, just in an everything-bloody-else way   so day not been dragging at all.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2009)

couldn't get on here today - internets down at work, for the second day  hopefully back on tomorrow


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2009)

marty21 said:


> couldn't get on here today - internets down at work, for the second day  hopefully back on tomorrow



not just me then

hows the whisperer doing marty? killed her yet?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2009)

sojourner said:


> not just me then
> 
> hows the whisperer doing marty? killed her yet?



she hasn't been for a few days


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2009)

marty21 said:


> she hasn't been for a few days



still alive then

dayumn


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 2, 2009)

Today hasn't started well... only had 2 hours broken sleep, it's all grey and miserable outside, I didn't get that job, I over cooked my porridge then burnt my tongue eating it, and my deoderant ran out... gotta be uphill from here 

Nice one on quiz success Stella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - you doing it regularly now?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 2, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Today hasn't started well... only had 2 hours broken sleep, it's all grey and miserable outside, I didn't get that job, I over cooked my porridge then burnt my tongue eating it, and my deoderant ran out... gotta be uphill from here
> 
> Nice one on quiz success Stella
> 
> ...



What a crap start to a Thursday  Thursdays should be nice lazy wind down days 

Thanks re: PQ. Yes - doing it monthly! Gonna make some posters for the pub soon. Five teams is not enough people/money for me


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 2, 2009)

Oooh, at least it's Thursday... I thought it was Wednesday! That's a bonus 

Nice one


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 2, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Oooh, at least it's Thursday... I thought it was Wednesday! That's a bonus
> 
> Nice one



My pleasure


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 2, 2009)

hooray! last day for the week for me. shall i start a weekend thread just to rub it in?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 2, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> hooray! last day for the week for me. shall i start a weekend thread just to rub it in?



Make the weekend thread your 16k post. Double celebration


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 2, 2009)

Do it!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 2, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Today hasn't started well... only had 2 hours broken sleep, it's all grey and miserable outside, I didn't get that job, I over cooked my porridge then burnt my tongue eating it, and my deoderant ran out... gotta be uphill from here
> 
> Nice one on quiz success Stella
> 
> ...



(((BiddlyBee))) - sorry to hear about the job 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> hooray! last day for the week for me. shall i start a weekend thread just to rub it in?



Yes ! I mean "No"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 2, 2009)

*I will do any and all quiz with great competiveness, I am clearly a supernerd*






			
				workstation safety plus said:
			
		

> Certificate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


>



I am glad you are avoiding discomfort 

Do you have a certificate that you can hang on the wall behind your desk and then, if you do start to feel discomforted, you could tilt it to reflect that


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 2, 2009)

No tilting or relfections! _Someone_ needs to do their pre-flight workstation check!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> No tilting or relfections! _Someone_ needs to do their pre-flight workstation check!




I sit on a chair whose back is broken so that it won't move up and down just stays around the top-of-my-bum area. Workstation checks are a thing of fantasy here!

Mind you I have been offered the use of a headset for my phone....not sure if I can be arsed with it though. What do y'all think?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 2, 2009)

I think headsets are great! I didn't like the idea at all (strip-lit offal in a call centre type gig) but they are soooo useful if you have to type while you talk.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 2, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Today hasn't started well... only had 2 hours broken sleep, it's all grey and miserable outside, I didn't get that job, I over cooked my porridge then burnt my tongue eating it, and my deoderant ran out... gotta be uphill from here
> 
> Nice one on quiz success Stella
> 
> ...


hard luck about the job, make sure you ask them for feedback about why they didn't offer it to you.

still, like you say, things can only get better  (i'm sure there's a song in that somewhere....)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 2, 2009)

I just cannot get myself motivated today . I've been faffing around with the same few things on my desk for a couple of hours now.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 2, 2009)

Every week more chumps trundle into the training room like pigs being led to their slaughter. I feel like saying to them 'run! escape while you can! Only tyranically enforced monotony and resetting passwords for idiots awaits you! Flee this terror and ignore the over smiley trainer, he's fucked, brainwashed by the man, as you will be shall you not run while you have this chance! HEED MY WARNING.....


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 2, 2009)

i'm taking one of the execs out for a coffee to make the afternoon go quicker. i fear this won't work. maybe i should suggest a coke sesh down the boozer instead...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 2, 2009)

I've just eaten 10 mint tic-tacs. I might as well have just squirted toothpaste  into my mouth, the taste is the same


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 2, 2009)

Just succeeded entirely with some thing in PP. Going for a ==~~ to celebrate.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 2, 2009)

this must be the longest afternoon ever. all i can hear is sirens and copters thru my window but can't leave til 5 cos owe them hours. wish i was on a tictac rush.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 2, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> this must be the longest afternoon ever. all i can hear is sirens and copters thru my window but can't leave til 5 cos owe them hours. wish i was on a tictac rush.





But from tomorrow you have freedom ... at least for a few days


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 2, 2009)

true. half an hour and i'm walking back to happiness.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Apr 2, 2009)

I move to a new department (and building) tomoprrow so I'm not exactly enthused this afternoon. I should go for a leaving drink but there's no one here and the guy on the next shift is semi-autistic.  Bumm this is a slow day and I'm on till 930.


----------



## Shevek (Apr 2, 2009)

I dont finish work till 7! I started work at 3. It was nice and sunny today. Was spotting men on the Metrolink. Feel a bit sweaty and stale myself. Need to lose a few pounds.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 2, 2009)

So yeah I've got to redo this big load of shit that I fucked up or  some shit AND I JUST DID IT ALL AND NONE OF ITS SA?BED AND ITSFUCKING SHIT AARRRRRRGHFUCK *headbutts screen*

FUCK. THIS. MOTHERFUCKING. SHIT.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 2, 2009)

psst YM!!! make sure you press "save" regularly through your working day.

*scarpers*


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 2, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> hard luck about the job, make sure you ask them for feedback about why they didn't offer it to you.
> 
> still, like you say, things can only get better  (i'm sure there's a song in that somewhere....)


I kind of know what why I didn't get it, and can guess what the feedback will be, but will be speaking to someone next week to get their POV - can only help me improve eh?

Things have got better... only 10mins til I go home


----------



## marty21 (Apr 2, 2009)

day 3 of no internetz at work  although it was up for about 10 mins today - BT coming tomorrow, they better sort it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> day 3 of no internetz at work  although it was up for about 10 mins today - BT coming tomorrow, they better sort it



Serious question: how has it been? Have you got TONS of work done or been reading a book at your desk instead?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Serious question: how has it been? Have you got TONS of work done or been reading a book at your desk instead?



a lot more than usual - can't really sit there reading a book, did play pinball and hearts a bit though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> a lot more than usual - can't really sit there reading a book, did play pinball and hearts a bit though



Must be _weird_


----------



## 19sixtysix (Apr 2, 2009)

Last day, last half hour and the shift that follows never gets here on time.

CUNTS


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 3, 2009)

o god I am ill  I woke up feeling dreadful and my first thought was 'O ffs why o why do I drink on a school night?' but then remembered I didn't have a drop last night. Now I'm vertical I am dripping snot. Just emailed work to say I'm coming but I'll be late 

Pity me!


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 3, 2009)

is it too early for lunch??


----------



## foo (Apr 3, 2009)

i want to leave work NOW. 

i've been here since 8.30 am. which is plently long enough i reckon....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> o god I am ill  I woke up feeling dreadful and my first thought was 'O ffs why o why do I drink on a school night?' but then remembered I didn't have a drop last night. Now I'm vertical I am dripping snot. Just emailed work to say I'm coming but I'll be late
> 
> Pity me!



Plenty of hot drinks and paracetemol for you my girl!


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 3, 2009)

foo said:


> i want to leave work NOW.
> 
> i've been here since 8.30 am. which is plently long enough i reckon....



i've been here since 8. i've done fuck all work mind!


----------



## Lea (Apr 3, 2009)

foo said:


> i want to leave work NOW.
> 
> i've been here since 8.30 am. which is plently long enough i reckon....



Me too I want to leave work now. Let's do a mass walk out!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 3, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Plenty of hot drinks and paracetemol for you my girl!



Had nurofen and two coffees *snivvel*


----------



## Yetman (Apr 3, 2009)

Arranging team meetings every Friday at 2pm? Fuckers. They know what they are doing. 

It only means I'll go to the pub earlier. They dont understand that. Fools.


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 3, 2009)

have the team meetings in the pub??


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 3, 2009)

I quite fancy a meeting at 3pm that is full of laughs and a few easily achievable action points without my initials on them that then finishes at 4.30 with a jaunty 'not worth going back really is it' agreed at the end.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm bored now. I've done a fair amount this morning and now the Friday afternoon vibe is tempting me with lazy thoughts ...


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 3, 2009)

Today's monotony has just been broken when I opened the front door to be greeted by three police officers wanting to ask about some car that was parked outside.  Apparently it had been involved in a hit an run.

I don't think my description of the guy saw (some bloke who might have been wearing a hat) was particularly useful though


----------



## marty21 (Apr 3, 2009)

work internetz is back on line!!!


----------



## Yetman (Apr 3, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> have the team meetings in the pub??



Conference calls init. I'm on it now. Went to lunch early and still made the call 10 mins late 

I was like 'sorry I'm late.............*long silence, no explanation offered*..........now where are we?'



I'll get an email after the call


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> work internetz is back on line!!!



WELCOME BACK!!







Now...what have you missed....erm....er....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 3, 2009)

Where is everyone  ....the dragging thread has been quite empty the last few days. I feel lost. And alone in my dragness


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 3, 2009)

I been looking for knitting patterns all day


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 3, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I been looking for knitting patterns all day



Ooooh - what are you planning to knit?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 3, 2009)

fingerless gloves


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 3, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> fingerless gloves



Cool!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 3, 2009)

fingers are too fiddly to knit


----------



## sojourner (Apr 3, 2009)

Int it a bit late in the year for doing fingerless gloves?!

I am covering Reception in one of the centres today.  Busy busy fucking busy.  Could literally kill for a beer right now.  Beer, and a spliff.  Hurry up 5 o clock


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 3, 2009)

They only take a couple evenings to knit up and it's still a bit chilly in the evenings round here.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 3, 2009)

Aaargh - just had a long winded conversation with a customer who wanted to borrow something (she had previously been speaking to a colleague who is off today). I asked my boss if she knew anything about it, she said she didn't so I established what the custiomer wanted, said we'd supply it and put the phone down. 

At which point my boss said "Oh, we may not have any of those"  This just two minutes after I have said to her "This lady wants to borrow... do you know anything about that" to which she just said "No". 

Now wouldn't you think she might have said "No, but we don't have any anyway so perhaps you better tell the customer that". Leaving me now in a position where I will have to ring the customer back saying we don't have any and making me look like a fool.

So fucking typical of this office and my fucking boss


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 3, 2009)

I've had half a bottle of wine for lunch and want to go back to the pub. 50 minutes until home time


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 3, 2009)

Tell us more dreadful boss stories, but only as long as you won't get too wound up while you do it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Tell us more dreadful boss stories, but only as long as you won't get too wound up while you do it



Mutter mutter, moan moan 

Have calmed down a bit now - the women was fine when I phoned her back I just felt like an idiot.

My boss once told my colleague and I that we were "stifling" her personality....to which we just had to sit there and shuffle our feet like naughty children rather than say "What personality?" which would have been the correct response


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 3, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mutter mutter, moan moan
> 
> Have calmed down a bit now - the women was fine when I phoned her back I just felt like an idiot.
> 
> My boss once told my colleague and I that we were "stifling" her personality....to which we just had to sit there and shuffle our feet like naughty children rather than say "What personality?" which would have been the correct response



Bless you in your funny little nutty arts jobs  I have a corporate boss who never says anything interesting ever but does look good


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Bless you in your funny little nutty arts jobs  I have a corporate boss who never says anything interesting ever but does look good



I'll trade you! 

I am sure I have said this before but my favourite ever quote of hers - a variation on her daily "I think I knew that" 'cos she is one of those people who just has to prove she knows more than you! - was "I think I could write a novel.....if I wanted too"

Yeah - and I could swim the channel with a Hello Kitty doll stuck up my arse...if I wanted too!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 3, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'll trade you!
> 
> I am sure I have said this before but my favourite ever quote of hers - a variation on her daily "I think I knew that" 'cos she is one of those people who just has to prove she knows more than you! - was "I think I could write a novel.....if I wanted too"
> 
> Yeah - and I could swim the channel with a Hello Kitty doll stuck up my arse...if I wanted too!



 (((hellokitty))) 

Oooh boy she sounds like a dippy nightmare. The sort of person who might say 'Yah I could be an actor - it's just like lying for money isn't it?'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 3, 2009)

Right - I am out of here! But with no Mr.QofG's at home this evening (on a plane to Budapest for a stag weekend - I just got a plantiff slighty nervous text saying "Some of the lads are a bit leery but I think they're alright" )
I may be around later!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 3, 2009)

Yay!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 3, 2009)

work internetz was up for about 20 minutes, then no more  still long weekend ahead, so fuck it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 4, 2009)

I stayed out until 2am but my daughter got me up at 5.30. 

I dont know if that counts as a dragging day but Im already ready to drop again.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 6, 2009)

Don't wanna go. DON'T WANNA GO! :cries:


----------



## foo (Apr 6, 2009)

me neither St3lla 

i've had such a lovely sunsoaked weekend i don't want to go back to be normal and sensible and workerish. 

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!!!!!!! 

i'm going to stage a sit in. with the dog.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 6, 2009)

A sit in? With a dog? taking dog to work ((((dog))) 

I should have been in the shower before Though for the Day started but I wasn't :misguidedsmugface: I am relying on using my little cold as an excuse again - sent an email on Friday saying 'I am ill but I'm coming' so I'll do that again in a bit.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 6, 2009)

Keep telling myself... it's only a 3 day week, but not sure it's going to make today any better!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 6, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Keep telling myself... it's only a 3 day week, but not sure it's going to make today any better!



3 day week? You fortunate sow.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 6, 2009)

Still not left but am clean now. Sitting here in black leggins and a pink bra


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 6, 2009)

urban is odd... I replied to your post but it's not there.

You got a 3 day week too then eh? Bank holiday on Friday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 6, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> urban is odd... I replied to your post but it's not there.
> 
> You got a 3 day week too then eh? Bank holiday on Friday



Nooo no no I'm going. Any minute now I am going. I'll be off soon, like.


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 6, 2009)

I've got a meeting in bloody bollocksy Harrow at 4.30pm... Harrow ffs!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 6, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> I've got a meeting in bloody bollocksy Harrow at 4.30pm... Harrow ffs!



At 4.30pm!! I just looked on tfl (cuz I am proper killing time) and it'll take AN HOUR (54 mins) to get to Vauxhall from Harrow and Wealdstone!


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> At 4.30pm!! I just looked on tfl (cuz I am proper killing time) and it'll take AN HOUR (54 mins) to get to Vauxhall from Harrow and Wealdstone!



 

I bet the meeting goes on for ages too. Mondays are awful.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2009)

Have had little sleep over the weekend - including waiting up to welcome back Mr QofG's at 2.30am this morning! - so feel like a walking bottle of Nytol.

I am sooooooo tired!! And I have filing to do


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 6, 2009)

off to brighton for day trip, have a good day y'all 

(and don't forget m21's burfday thread that away -------->)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 6, 2009)

Filing?! DANGER OF DEF FRU BOREDOM!

I'm in now. So proud of myself


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Filing?! DANGER OF DEF FRU BOREDOM!
> 
> I'm in now. So proud of myself



First lot of filing completed. Hurray! Now I want to sleep


----------



## Me76 (Apr 6, 2009)

I am on my own in the office - it is so hard to work when you know no one is going to sneak up and tell you off. 

What should I have for lunch?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 6, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Have had little sleep over the weekend - including waiting up to welcome back Mr QofG's at 2.30am this morning!


 

how did you look as a landgirl though?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 6, 2009)

Me76 said:


> I am on my own in the office - it is so hard to work when you know no one is going to sneak up and tell you off.
> 
> What should I have for lunch?



A wank


----------



## Me76 (Apr 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> A wank



That is a good idea but won't help my empty stomach


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 6, 2009)

Me76 said:


> That is a good idea but won't help my empty stomach



Sorry, I can't think of anything else.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> how did you look as a landgirl though?



A bit chubby, like I'd eaten all the food myself rather than handed over to the authorities 

I don't have any photos of me I'm afraid - just others - though I am hoping some may appear of facebook at some point!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 6, 2009)

I can't decide whether I am dying of a cold or just lazy on a Monday 

Perhaps doing some work will help buck me up?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2009)

Post's arrived. I am just waiting for it to crawl its way from the bosses desk to mine. Hopefully before I have fallen asleep or fossilised with boredom


----------



## purplex (Apr 6, 2009)

I am sat on a conference call with mr valium, a german fella, he is running at 33rpm. 
After 20 minutes I want to die now. Drag drag drag


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2009)

no work today, a nice 3 day week


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 6, 2009)

marty21 said:


> no work today, a nice 3 day week



Happy birthday boyo. What you up to today?


----------



## rennie (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm off. See ya on Thursday!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2009)

rennie said:


> I'm off. See ya on Thursday!



Have a good time  .... think of us as the time drags!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Happy birthday boyo. What you up to today?



drove back from Rye this morning, had a nice pampered weekend in a posh hotel 

might have a few drinks tonight, then a few more on thursday, and a few more on saturday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 6, 2009)

marty21 said:


> drove back from Rye this morning, had a nice pampered weekend in a posh hotel
> 
> might have a few drinks tonight, then a few more on thursday, and a few more on saturday



Sounds lovely, and not at all out of the ordinary tbh


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2009)

marty21 said:


> drove back from Rye this morning, had a nice pampered weekend in a posh hotel
> 
> might have a few drinks tonight, then a few more on thursday, and a few more on saturday



We shall raise a virtual drink on your behalf


----------



## Mogden (Apr 6, 2009)

My day went super quick today but I just wanted to explode with delight somewhere in this forum about actually having a proper job again. In a cookshop that sells wicked pots, pans, knives and other kitchen frippery and I get a 50% discount!


----------



## Looby (Apr 6, 2009)

Mogden said:


> My day went super quick today but I just wanted to explode with delight somewhere in this forum about actually having a proper job again. In a cookshop that sells wicked pots, pans, knives and other kitchen frippery and I get a 50% discount!



Wow, that's great. 

I had an interesting day. A colleague told me she was going to kill me because I gave her something to do (this particular task is her job).  She did come over later and check that I knew she didn't mean it so that's ok then.

Then, the overflow phone was ringing and in my rush to pick it up I hit myself right on the cheekbone with the receiver. There's no bruise but it really hurt and is still sore.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2009)

Where has everyone been today then. 1.10pm and I am the first dragger on this thread today!

We are slipping boys and girls! Don't say we all have interesting jobs now ...that would be no good, for this thread at least


----------



## ooo (Apr 7, 2009)

It's confirmed that we're getting 0% salary raise this year


----------



## RubyBlue (Apr 7, 2009)

today's going to quick for me  it'll soon be tomorrow and back to the office


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Where has everyone been today then. 1.10pm and I am the first dragger on this thread today!
> 
> We are slipping boys and girls! Don't say we all have interesting jobs now ...that would be no good, for this thread at least



hello, busy this morning, so no chance of a drag. back now


----------



## prunus (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi draggers, have you missed me?

<checks back over last several pages of posts... oh...  No, then>

It's all got pretty busy here, so no time for any dragging.  It's a double edged sword.

How's life in the slow lane thse days?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 7, 2009)

Slow


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2009)

Is Badgers on holiday or summat?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 7, 2009)

first day back today has been proper draggy. never mind, get through work tomorrow and then i'm off again for 5 days


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2009)

prunus said:


> Hi draggers, have you missed me?
> 
> <checks back over last several pages of posts... oh...  No, then>
> 
> ...



I missed you...then decided you were ignoring us so


----------



## prunus (Apr 8, 2009)

Would I?

No just got too busy to think of time-consuming witticisms with which to titillate the dragging thread.  Or whatever it is I usually do here.

Still.

Here we go again...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 8, 2009)

e2a:


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 8, 2009)

mmmm, thanx for sharing that stella.



*pushes choc croissant to other side of desk*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 8, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> mmmm, thanx for sharing that stella.
> 
> 
> 
> *pushes choc croissant to other side of desk*



O god sorry. It's disgusting isn't it  Will edit.

I am strangely proud of myself though - usually I suffer through hellish hangovers so I'm happy about this really


----------



## marty21 (Apr 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Post #2 of 090408: I spewed in the washing up bowl last night



a few months ago, i woke up and needed to spew, instead of going to the logical place which was the toilet at the bottom of the stairs, went down another set of stairs to the kitchen and i had that hand over my mouth - spewing through the gaps in my fingers

went to work the next morning, a funny smell seemed to be everywhere, couldn't work it until i got home and looked at my jacket - direct hit


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> a few months ago, i woke up and needed to spew, instead of going to the logical place which was the toilet at the bottom of the stairs, went down another set of stairs to the kitchen and i had that hand over my mouth - spewing through the gaps in my fingers
> 
> went to work the next morning, a funny smell seemed to be everywhere, couldn't work it until i got home and looked at my jacket - direct hit



ha ha you were that old man who smells of vomit.

every town has one.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 8, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> ha ha you were that old man who smells of vomit.
> 
> every town has one.



, it was a proper mystery til i got home


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2009)

Is this the spew thread today  I wished I'd read all that _before_ I'd had my All-Bran rather than just after.

Terrible journey to work this morning, signal failures near Acton or somewhere and I was sitting in the carriage with a load of loud voiced people so couldn't concentrate on my book!

Still here now with coffee and a hot cross bun!


----------



## prunus (Apr 8, 2009)

Suddenly my breakfast of a washing-up bowl full of lukewarm tinned mixed vegetable soup (chunky) isn't seeming so appetising...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 8, 2009)

prunus said:


> Suddenly my breakfast of a washing-up bowl full of lukewarm tinned mixed vegetable soup (chunky) isn't seeming so appetising...



I must still be drunk cuz that made me lol then I had to say 'Oh, I just remembered something funny' to my colleagues


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> O god sorry. It's disgusting isn't it  Will edit.
> 
> I am strangely proud of myself though - usually I suffer through hellish hangovers so I'm happy about this really


it's ok, i ate it anyway 

haven't had a good huey in ages thank goodness.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I must still be drunk cuz that made me lol then I had to say 'Oh, I just remembered something funny' to my colleagues



I thought you were oping to say "I must still be drunk cuz that made me lol then I spewed again"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2009)

Pretty quiet here today though I have a few bits of paperwork to stave off the boredom.

And some grapes. Two prunes. And a dried apricot. WOOt


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 8, 2009)

lol at prunes and dried apricots, poor Qoths that's not food!

Food is rocky road-style biscuit thingies from Eat


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> lol at prunes and dried apricots, poor Qoths that's not food!
> 
> Food is rocky road-style biscuit thingies from Eat



I also have a packet of Weight Watchers Cheese Flavour Puffs. My life sucks


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2009)

The newbie is eating an evil smelling soup with what looks like small rocks to accompany it - though they could be cold roast potatoes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2009)

Some people are sitting on the pavement across from there office eating their lunch. I mean literally on the pavement. 

Now dining in the open air is rather nice but I am not sure that plonking yourself down on dusty Warren Street, were dogs and others may have been weeing, is a great alfresco experience. But maybe it's just me


----------



## foo (Apr 8, 2009)

arrrrgggghhh. 

i just want to go home or outside in that gorgeous sunshine!!

i've got things and people to do.


----------



## foo (Apr 8, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The newbie is eating an evil smelling soup with what looks like small rocks to accompany it - though they could be cold roast potatoes



crutons?

evil things.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm researching 18 different people. This means typing their names into various things and seeing what comes up. I keep spelling the names wrong too which is fucking up all my work.

*sigh* This is a very long short week


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2009)

foo said:


> crutons?
> 
> evil things.



Could have been - they looked a bit big for that though.

I am flagging now. Am hoping that a cup of tea will revive me


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 8, 2009)

I want to go home and eat a fake-bacon sandwich in bed while watching a DVD on my laptop but I've got to go to more cocking _work_


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I want to go home and eat a fake-bacon sandwich in bed while watching a DVD on my laptop but I've got to go to more cocking _work_



(((Stella and her fake-bacon sandwich)))


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 8, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> (((Stella and her fake-bacon sandwich)))



Oh, don't feel sorry for me. I don't deserve it. I am evil, with nasty  plans and filthy schemes swirling chaotically around my diseased little noggin.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, don't feel sorry for me. I don't deserve it. I am evil, with nasty  plans and filthy schemes swirling chaotically around my diseased little noggin.



Stella earlier


----------



## Griff (Apr 8, 2009)

Only 12 people in the whole company today, boring, boring, boring.  Still got about 35 minutes to go and it's virtually silent here. 

Roll on this time tomorrow then 10 whole days without having to be at work.


----------



## Lea (Apr 8, 2009)

Got to sit in the office until 18.00 a I am going to a work mates leaving do this evening.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 8, 2009)

Lea said:


> Got to sit in the office until 18.00 a I am going to a work mates leaving do this evening.



have a wank in the office

it's traditional


----------



## Lea (Apr 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> have a wank in the office
> 
> it's traditional



I suppose I could go to the loos and do that but it would be uncomfortable!


----------



## prunus (Apr 8, 2009)

Lea said:


> I suppose I could go to the loos and do that but it would be uncomfortable!



You're new here, no?

It's an entry requirement, you know.

We've all done it.

Off you go.  And do report back.

Oh, and welcome...


----------



## rennie (Apr 9, 2009)

I is back and am sooo tired. Today will no doubt drag.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 9, 2009)

Morning draggers! I *still* feel bunged up and totally knackered but only 7 hours til the LONG WEEKEND!!!!!!!!111!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 9, 2009)

Mornin' all

Not sure what is happening today as Mr QofG's is suffering from a football related injury and can't walk very well (I have had to lend him my stick!) .

So we are off to the local Minor Injuries Unit at 9.00am then not sure whether I will go to work or take a day off so I can be a nursemaid and apply ice packs etc..


----------



## rennie (Apr 9, 2009)

Get well soon Mr QoG!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2009)

mornin' all - feels like a Friday, and yet, it's a Thursday which is like a Friday...gawd bless Easter


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2009)

Lea said:


> I suppose I could go to the loos and do that but it would be uncomfortable!



No, you need the sense of danger - do it in reception


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 9, 2009)

We are playing Outlook Battleships today!

The Rules

Each player must fill their personal calendar with 5 ships. The ships must occupy an AM or PM slot on any given day (including weekends) in an agreed outlook calendar month). 

Each player will have a turn at 'shooting' at an opponent, they will email their opponent with the time of the month that they are shooting into e.g. "AM Monday 6 April". If a ship has been placed in this square then it is considered sunk. The first player to sink all of the opponent's ships is the winner.  

Naturally looking at an opponent's calendar is cheating, to avoid this situation arising a third person will be cc'd in to ensure that no unusual activity is taking place! 

It's a bit slow but is definately keeping us amused


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> We are playing Outlook Battleships today!



I'd steal that idea except we use a rubbish online version of Outlook and only have one shared email address 

Is it too early for lunch?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 9, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> I'd steal that idea except we use a rubbish online version of Outlook and only have one share email address
> 
> Is it too early for lunch?



Poor you and no


----------



## prunus (Apr 9, 2009)

Never too early for lunch.

I once had lunch at 8am on a Monday morning.  And it was Thursday's lunch at that.

Go for it.  What you having?


----------



## Griff (Apr 9, 2009)

Bit of a hangover this morning, so in no mood for a boring long day. 

Roll on 5.00


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 9, 2009)

Just got back from the hospital and Mr. QofG's has a grade 2 calf strain and a shiny pair of crutches!!

So as he has to keep his weight off his leg for a couple  of days I am staying at home to pander to his every whim! Well, make him tea and stuff


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just got back from the hospital and Mr. QofG's has a grade 2 calf strain and a shiny pair of crutches!!
> 
> So as he has to keep his weight off his leg for a couple  of days I am staying at home to pander to his every whim! Well, make him tea and stuff



will he make a football comeback before the end of the season?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 9, 2009)

prunus said:


> Never too early for lunch.
> 
> I once had lunch at 8am on a Monday morning.  And it was Thursday's lunch at that.
> 
> Go for it.  What you having?





Couldn't be arsed to make anything this morning, so I'll probably take a wander to the local greasy spoon later on.  I've just found a Twix in my drawer, so I'll make do with that for now...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 9, 2009)

marty21 said:


> will he make a football comeback before the end of the season?



No - another 3 months before any 'contact' sports!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No - another 3 months before any 'contact' sports!



no ways


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2009)

Lunch time


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 9, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Lunch time



Cafe or Waitrose

I am being so lazy today. Sitting on the sofa next to hop-a-long Mr.QofG's who has been surprisingly undemanding in his requests for tea and pork pies!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 9, 2009)

O god I miss pork pies. Pork pies with a splot of salad cream on each mouthful


----------



## prunus (Apr 9, 2009)

Nothing like a good bit of pork.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 9, 2009)

You're quite right. Fake-bacon and that is no substitute.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Cafe or Waitrose
> 
> I am being so lazy today. Sitting on the sofa next to hop-a-long Mr.QofG's who has been surprisingly undemanding in his requests for tea and pork pies!



cafe, just me and the woman who moans on her phone, she has a coffee and moans on her phone, every time I go there, she's on her phone, moaning


----------



## prunus (Apr 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You're quite right. Fake-bacon and that is no substitute.



Mmm, bacon, sausages, pork chops.

Slow-roast belly of pork with mashed potato and gravy.

Garlic and sage crackling, hot and salty, dripping with juices.

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I want to go home and eat a fake-bacon sandwich in bed while watching a DVD on my laptop but I've got to go to more cocking _work_



fake bacon?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 9, 2009)

marty21 said:


> fake bacon?



I are prescatarian innit. Fake-bacon is crap and has a 12hour after-taste of Frazzles, which isn't a bad thing necessarily, but certainly doesn't taste of bacon off a piggy.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I are prescatarian innit. Fake-bacon is crap and has a 12hour after-taste of Frazzles, which isn't a bad thing necessarily, but certainly doesn't taste of bacon off a piggy.



i like frazzles tbf - they make a very nice sarnie


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 9, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i like frazzles tbf - they make a very nice sarnie



Yes, in baguette with (real) butter, with their corners dunked in SALAD CREAM


----------



## prunus (Apr 9, 2009)

You people are just weird.  God will not tolerate this, you see if I'm wrong.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 9, 2009)

Goodness the boy must have been working hard. 

Much thread neglect. 

I have to say my days are really dragging. 
School hols are great but boring when everyone else is at work and/or skint.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2009)

http://www.oileain.org/skea.htm


Mrs21 just sent me this link, it's where my great grandmother was born, islands off Co. Mayo, Inishkea Islands

they look fab - and everyone left them


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 9, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Goodness the boy must have been working hard.
> 
> Much thread neglect.
> 
> ...



Oh, we just assumed you'd kilt him and was keeping it very very quiet


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 9, 2009)

marty21 said:


> http://www.oileain.org/skea.htm
> 
> 
> Mrs21 just sent me this link, it's where my great grandmother was born, islands off Co. Mayo, Inishkea Islands
> ...



That looks gorgeous. I've stayed at a place down off Cork - far down in the very 'bottom left corner'. The wind is so strong on the seaward side it whips the air out of your lungs, it's fabulous. And the leeward is calm and hazy and, not to be a plastic wanker, the air really is different over there


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That looks gorgeous. I've stayed at a place down off Cork - far down in the very 'bottom left corner'. The wind is so strong on the seaward side it whips the air out of your lungs, it's fabulous. And the leeward is calm and hazy and, not to be a plastic wanker, the air really is different over there



maybe i should go back and reclaim my ancestral lands


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Goodness the boy must have been working hard.
> 
> Much thread neglect.



he cares too much


----------



## Griff (Apr 9, 2009)

Fuck, I thought it was about ten to four.

*looks at clock*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 9, 2009)

marty21 said:


> maybe i should go back and reclaim my ancestral lands



I would. I'd claim a bunch of thouse gaffs in the east side then I'd invite me to visit


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello draggers, 

Sorry to have been absent for a while. 
Money, headspace and mostly work hassle has left me short of words of late. 
I suppose what I am saying is _dark have been my dreams of late and my fingers would remember their old strength better... if they grasped my sword _









Actually things in reality are not that bad and am starting to see light at the end of another fucking tunnel. The days have still dragged and I have missed this thread greatly as the days have passed. Hope that the drag has not been too bad for the rest of the faithful?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2009)

funnily enough bajjy, i myself have been absent a lot 

people may talk


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2009)

Smoke Sojjy Fire Bajjy


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2009)

yeh, something along those lines


can I be fire instead please?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2009)

Smoke Bajjy Fire Sojjy


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2009)

still wrong mate


should be Fire Sojjy Smoke Bajjy


that way, it doesn't make sense, but fuck it my name comes first


----------



## kittyP (Apr 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> still wrong mate
> 
> 
> should be Fire Sojjy Smoke Bajjy
> ...



Ooh I was gonna be really mean to the boy but I don't have it in me to do it!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Ooh I was gonna be really mean to the boy but I don't have it in me to do it!



ouch! 

(((bajjy - poor pussywhipped bajjy)))


----------



## prunus (Apr 9, 2009)

Thursday evening.

Alone with a broken heart.

Time to drink.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 10, 2009)

Success! Indeed victory! Congratulations not necessary for i bask like a seal in sunshine of own greateness for I, Stella, am now eating an Easter Egg in bed


----------



## prunus (Apr 10, 2009)

<feel the burning heat of my all-consuming envy> Congratulations!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 10, 2009)

edited - 'cos I can!


----------



## Numbers (Apr 13, 2009)

Ya'll are obv' still off work, I have an 8am to 6:30pm shift today, + it isn't busy so will be long.  But, I'm probably one of the few people in the current financial climate to still be getting stupid OT rates for bank holiday work, so can't complain too much.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 13, 2009)

i got 2.5 hourly rate today. which is very nice.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 14, 2009)

O god, couldn't sleep last night, feel dreadful, don't want to go!


----------



## foo (Apr 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> O god, couldn't sleep last night, feel dreadful, don't want to go!



ditto.


fucksake. i prepped myself last night for this return to work malarky, or so i thought....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 14, 2009)

absolute despair at the thought of dragging myself thru today. i don't want to work. i hate it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 14, 2009)

Gawd, no happy bunnies here today 

I hate my job and I am very bad at it. I must really really really look for another one


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2009)

Was a killer getting up this morning. 
Was a struggle getting in the bath too. 
Was nasty getting out the door at 8am. 
Was nasty doing the commute and logging on.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2009)

I've just had one shreeded wheat with semi-skimmed milk and no sugar. It about sums up my Monday morning mood


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2009)

I have date stamped today's post, a minor triumph, as I don't usually do it, but my work mate who does, has the week off, and i had to work out how to change the date, which took me about 10 attempts of fiddling with the wheel and stamping a piece of paper, but i did it


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 14, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've just had one shreeded wheat with semi-skimmed milk and no sugar. It about sums up my Monday morning mood


it's tuesday


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2009)

Loseday


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 14, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> it's tuesday


why the  it means it's a short week


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 14, 2009)

Loseday is nearer to Freedomday than Moanday is so it's all good


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> why the  it means it's a short week



You know what time it is!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> it's tuesday



My mind is going. Age innit


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee;8997962]why the :( it means it's a short week ;)[/QUOTE]this \/\/\/\/[QUOTE=Badgers said:


> Loseday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 14, 2009)

*Ugh!*

Just had a horrible experience! Look away if squeamish!



~~~~~~~~~~~


So, I had porridge this morning and must have dropped a splodge of it down my cleavage  I was just fiddling with my necklace and felt all cold clammy gloop on it  Made me jump!  Of course as soon as I moved it around it dried like translucent shiny smears 

~~~~~~~~~~~


Everything's OK now though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just had a horrible experience! Look away if squeamish!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




(((stella's porridgy cleavage)))

I am cold so have had to borrow my colleagues purple hoodie.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 14, 2009)

after your bedroom shenanigans that you were boasting of recently, are you sure that those pearly smears are porridge?!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2009)

edited (again) - 'cos I can


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 14, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> after your bedroom shenanigans that you were boasting of recently, are you sure that those pearly smears are porridge?!



Eating eggz is not a crime!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Eating eggz is not a crime!


not the eggs, the man thing.

(i may be confused here).


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 14, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> not the eggs



_It never happened where is your proof leave it_


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 14, 2009)

soz


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 14, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> soz



Soz


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just had a horrible experience! Look away if squeamish!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sorted for elevenses then


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2009)

Tick, tock, prick, cock, tick, tock.....


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2009)

I seem to have a busy week socially, which is nice, out meeting some old mates from uni on wednesday - a reunion  friday out with some old work mates, saturday, going to a gig, first one in about 2 years


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I seem to have a busy week socially, which is nice, out meeting some old mates from uni on wednesday - a reunion  friday out with some old work mates, saturday, going to a gig, first one in about 2 years



Nicely  I am hopefully spending the rest of this week beavering happily at home and miserably at work with no other commitments cuz 1. can't afford them and b. old n tired


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2009)

I have one small chocolate bunny left to eat. Do I eat it now or save it till this afternoon?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 14, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have one small chocolate bunny left to eat. Do I eat it now or save it till this afternoon?



Eat the cunt, ears first


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Eat the cunt, ears first



keeps the ears warm ime


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Eat the cunt, ears first


i'm liking your invective there missus.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2009)

The invective has persuaded me *chomp chomp chomp*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 14, 2009)

today is officially the longest day ever. i'm off for a walk and a curry.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 14, 2009)

I've got to take minutes at 2pm!



^ imagine me screaming and dribbling and my hair gone all EEK! when I say that.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2009)

I am supposed not to be eating biscuits or chocolate today. I haf failed


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 14, 2009)

I've eaten a big fuck off piece of cake


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2009)

Stroll down the road methinks


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2009)

I have just wiped my  oily-and-slight-yellow-from-cheesy-wotsit-style-crisp fingers on my sleeves...then realised I am wearing a hoodie that belongs to someone else


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 14, 2009)

i've just eaten a pack of mini-eggs that the boss bought for everyone.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2009)

Monday = Glumday 
Tuesday = Loseday 
Wednesday = Deadnesday
Thursday = Friday Eve 
Friday = Freeday


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i've just eaten a pack of mini-eggs that the boss bought for everyone.


 
All of them 

Bad Paulie, very very bad! Remind me never to offer you a sweet


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Stroll down the road methinks



Should stop 'browsing' in the charidee shop at lunch. 
Have no money till the end of the month but just picked up a wicked pair of Fat Face shorts for £4.50


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> All of them


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2009)

I've reached the afternoon "wall". I need to do more work but my mind and body iare screaming "Nooooooooooooooo!"

Some mini-eggs would help....if Paulie hadn't eaten them all


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 14, 2009)

sorry. they tasted nice and all.


----------



## Shevek (Apr 14, 2009)

Just started my 4 hours 'grind' at the data centre. Cant wait for it to be over. Roll on 7pm!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2009)

Gone 3pm
Our 3pm meeting is late 
Might make our finish late


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 14, 2009)

i'm going at 4 i've decided.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 14, 2009)

me too


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2009)

Our 3pm meeting is now delayed till 4pm 
This means I am unlikey to be away till 6pm now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2009)

My colleague has brought us back some little biscuits shaped like canal houses from Amsterdam. They're yummy!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2009)

Smooth FM just called me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Smooth FM just called me



Oooh - what for? Have you won a competition?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2009)

Nope, they wanted me to advertise with them


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow, shit meeting.

Right kids: it's either suicide or a career change! 








Or possibly a good night's sleep might do it


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2009)

*excellent Monday news*

In May I will not be working on any Monday 

2 bank holidays, and my holiday takes in the other 2 Mondays, so for me May Mondays are now May Fundays


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> In May I will not be working on any Monday
> 
> 2 bank holidays, and my holiday takes in the other 2 Mondays, so for me May Mondays are now May Fundays



You are a cheeky thing aren't you! Part-timer


----------



## sojourner (Apr 14, 2009)

One of my staff is having an intensely stupid and passive-aggressive day

I can't speak to him right now.

I would actually fucking nut him if I was near him, it's that bad


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2009)

evening is dragging - my brother rang up, someone has got him a ticket for the Arsenal euro game tomorrow night, can he stay at mine? sure, I've said he can stay any time, he has chosen not to in 12 years of living here, in fact in 20 years of living in London he has stayed once - now I'm tidying up like a mad tidererupper  I'm out tomorrow night, bit of a college reunion, and now have to get up to the emirates to meet him as he won't have a clue how to get to hackney 

just spent 90 minutes in the spare room  plus point, found a load of shirts and tee-shirts I hadn't seen in months - 

now I have to tackle the front room


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2009)

just about tackled


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2009)

You are houswork king 

Can't you teach him about thr 254, 253 or 106, with added brownseat advice? Or a cab?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You are houswork king
> 
> Can't you teach him about thr 254, 253 or 106, with added brownseat advice? Or a cab?



I told him about the buses, but he hasn't got an a-z and I'm not sure what exit of the emirates he will be coming out, so many options - head for the holloway road - it will be heaving afterwards, head for finsbury park, heaving, it's easier to meet him, and use my back street skills to get him home


i.e get him to pay for the cab


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2009)

Fucking standard day it seems. 
Have got stuff to do but am waiting for other stuff before I can do it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2009)

I've got stuff to do that I can just do right this second _if I choose to_.

I have emphasised the salient point FYI.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2009)

I've just had a really giggly customer on the phone. She was far too happy and chirpy for this time in the working day


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2009)

Morning people


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2009)

I was promised 20 or 21 degrees of warmth today and have dressed appropriately i.e. no socks.

So why am I freezing in the office . Where is the warmth I ask the meteorological office, where!?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I was promised 20 or 21 degrees of warmth today and have dressed appropriately i.e. no socks.
> 
> So why am I freezing in the office . Where is the warmth I ask the meteorological office, where!?



I found it boiling this morning while gallumphing ALL THAT WAY up the MASSIVE HILL* from Temple to Aldwych but I reckon it's just muggy, not actually warm 




* it's 0.07 of a mile _if that_, but there is a gradient! There is!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a short sleeved shirt on, have not switched the heating on in the office - it is mild


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I was promised 20 or 21 degrees of warmth today and have dressed appropriately i.e. no socks.



I thought I had misread the forecast


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> *I have a short sleeved shirt on*, have not switched the heating on in the office - it is mild



Is it brown?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2009)

The sky is starting to brighten over Warren Street but there is definitly a chill in the air of the office.

Also my wraparound  dress seems not to want to wrap around my bewbs and keeps gaping open  I am not cut out for summer weather


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is it brown?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The sky is starting to brighten over Warren Street but there is definitly a chill in the air of the office.
> 
> Also my wraparound  dress seems not to want to wrap around my bewbs and keeps gaping open  I am not cut out for summer weather



I didn't ever wear wraparound dresses cuz of that problem but now I have a supply of little vest things to preserve modesty. I resent buying them - why buy a thing to make another thing be decent? Why can't the thing be decent in the first place?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I didn't ever wear wraparound dresses cuz of that problem but now I have a supply of little vest things to preserve modesty. I resent buying them - why buy a thing to make another thing be decent? Why can't the thing be decent in the first place?



I should have done that. But I didn't so I look like this. Hope the newbie is appreciating it as he is getting the full effect!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The sky is starting to brighten over Warren Street but there is definitly a chill in the air of the office.
> 
> Also my wraparound  dress seems not to want to wrap around my bewbs and keeps gaping open  I am not cut out for summer weather





5t3IIa said:


> I didn't ever wear wraparound dresses cuz of that problem but now I have a supply of little vest things to preserve modesty. I resent buying them - why buy a thing to make another thing be decent? Why can't the thing be decent in the first place?



can't see a problem there myself like


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2009)

More pics!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> More pics!!!!



yes!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> yes!



Or possibly a webcam and some bouncing in chair?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> More pics!!!!





marty21 said:


> yes!



You don't know how long it took me to take one without too much of a double chin!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2009)

amazing view. He'll be dropping crisps all over the shop!"


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Or possibly a webcam and some bouncing in chair?



bouncy bouncy !!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Or possibly a webcam and some bouncing in chair?







5t3IIa said:


> amazing view. He'll be dropping crisps all over the shop!"



He's hardly fucking noticed! My bewbs are no competition to his i-phone


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2009)

I'd be getting you to pick up pens and pencils from the floor


*all day!*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He's hardly fucking noticed! My bewbs are no competition to his i-phone




Oh, not much is tbh.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I'd be getting you to pick up pens and pencils from the floor
> 
> 
> *all day!*



Cheeky!



5t3IIa said:


> Oh, not much is tbh.



Maybe I should bluetooth a pic to him. I feel sleighted that my bewbage is being ignored in favour of technology!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Cheeky!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should bluetooth a pic to him. I feel sleighted that my bewbage is being ignored in favour of technology!



you should let him take a picture with his iphone


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I feel sleighted that my bewbage is being ignored in favour of technology!



Unless...

He sneaked a pic of the bewbs and is now busy creating another one of his many QOG microsites that he markets to Japanese teenagers?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Unless...
> 
> He sneaked a pic of the bewbs and is now busy creating another one of his many QOG microsites that he markets to Japanese teenagers?



<booksmarks sites>


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Unless...
> 
> He sneaked a pic of the bewbs and is now busy creating another one of his many QOG microsites that he markets to Japanese teenagers?



That would be so cool! I'd like to be an icon


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That would be so cool! I'd like to be an icon



Oh believe me, you wouldn't So much work.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh believe me, you wouldn't So much work.



 But you do it so effortlessly


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> But you do it so effortlessly



Like a swan, dearie *waves hand*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2009)

I've forgotten my packet of Weight Watchers Chese Flavoured Puffs. Nooooooooooooooooooooooo! My afternoon is ruined


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2009)

Can't you send the new guy out to the shop?

I've just stuffed my face with pie and chips, I could do with a bit of a nap now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> *Can't you send the new guy out to the shop?*
> 
> I've just stuffed my face with pie and chips, I could do with a bit of a nap now



Tempting...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2009)

Seems like national chip day on U75!!! 

Perhaps tomorrow we need to start a series of food theme threads? 
Using this NLP method we would quickly get people all eating the same lunch and dinners.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Seems like national chip day on U75!!!


Who else has chips  I want chips 

Oooh QoG


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2009)

Mrs21 Just told me she had a call about something that hadn't been delivered, the company checked with the delivery service and said their delivery man had left it by behind the barn


I haven't yet found our barn


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Mrs21 Just told me she had a call about something that hadn't been delivered, the company checked with the delivery service and said their delivery man had left it by behind the barn
> 
> 
> I haven't yet found our barn




Is there a plank or two covering the bins?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I haven't yet found our barn



Try looking round the side of the stables


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Try looking round the side of the stables



hadn't thought of that, while I'm at it, I'll look behind the cricket pavillion, the boat house, the fishing lodge, and the squash court


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2009)

Get one of your staff on the case


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Get one of your staff on the case



I do have a post maid


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> hadn't thought of that, while I'm at it, I'll look behind the cricket pavillion, the boat house, the fishing lodge, and the squash court



They probably meant the folly, not the barn.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> They probably meant the folly, not the barn.



so many places to look


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Mrs21 Just told me she had a call about something that hadn't been delivered, the company checked with the delivery service and said their delivery man had left it by behind the barn
> 
> 
> I haven't yet found our barn



Maybe there is a baby abandoned on your doorstep and he meant "bairn"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> so many places to look




Wait! The garages! They are big enough to be classed as barns! It must be there! A mere short stroll away from the main house! Take a wheel-barrow - I be the parcel is ginormous.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Wait! The garages! They are big enough to be classed as barns! It must be there! A mere short stroll away from the main house! Take a wheel-barrow - I be the parcel is ginormous.



I'll have to drive, they are several miles away, with a shuttle bus service


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 15, 2009)

I've just had confirmation through that they're employing me for another year, just after reading my head of department's report which makes some very flattering remarks about me.  So although I'm having a singularly unproductive day I'm quite pleased with it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> I've just had confirmation through that they're employing me for another year, just after reading my head of department's report which makes some very flattering remarks about me.  So although I'm having a singularly unproductive day I'm quite pleased with it.



Congratulations!


----------



## _pH_ (Apr 15, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> I've just had confirmation through that they're employing me for another year, just after reading my head of department's report which makes some very flattering remarks about me.  So although I'm having a singularly unproductive day I'm quite pleased with it.



excellent 

it was the nekkid pics of the PVC that did it then?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> I've just had confirmation through that they're employing me for another year, just after reading my head of department's report which makes some very flattering remarks about me.  So although I'm having a singularly unproductive day I'm quite pleased with it.



excellent news !


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> I've just had confirmation through that they're employing me for another year, just after reading my head of department's report which makes some very flattering remarks about me.  So although I'm having a singularly unproductive day I'm quite pleased with it.



Well done, that is good news


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I do have a post maid



Well she's clearly not doing her job properly


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Well she's clearly not doing her job properly



fired her ass


----------



## foo (Apr 15, 2009)

my boss just called me 'pal' on the phone again.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> I've just had confirmation through that they're employing me for another year, just after reading my head of department's report which makes some very flattering remarks about me.  So although I'm having a singularly unproductive day I'm quite pleased with it.



Sweet!! 
Some good news in these troubling work times.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2009)

What's wrong with people where I work? I bring in cake, they won't eat it  

It's nice cake too!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> What's wrong with people where I work? I bring in cake, they won't eat it
> 
> It's nice cake too!



fax me cake


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> fax me cake



Nah, you lose bits when it's faxed. Scan it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Nah, you lose bits when it's faxed. Scan it.



I have arranged for a DHL courier. Youi can't be too careful with cake.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> fax me cake


Photocopy? (I don' know where our fax machine is)


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have arranged for a DHL courier. Youi can't be too careful with cake.


Yay... someone take the cake!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2009)

Send the cake!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Semd the cake!


What the cake?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> What the cake?



Hah, you caught it on the second edit! The first go said 'Sned'!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2009)

Meh, not even half past fookin three and bored of this shite


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Meh, not even half past fookin three and bored of this shite



So what's up with you? You disappeared for a bit. Was it good busy things at work or bad terrible things at work? How is the JCB site going?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> So what's up with you? You disappeared for a bit. Was it good busy things at work or bad terrible things at work? How is the JCB site going?



/headspace was full... 

Work crap. 
Changed loads of stuff. 
Something else changed. 
Had to change it all again. 
Then changed back again. 

JCB site is okay since makeover but about to be made-over again


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> /headspace was full...
> 
> Work crap.
> Changed loads of stuff.
> ...



Sounds shit mate. You should have said 'hello' btw


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2009)

The Pigeons keep me sane


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2009)

Just had a smoke (roll-up) and a MASSIVE army helicopter went overhead. 
Could not get a picture as it was too quick but about the size of a Chinook but with one blade.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2009)

damn these slow cameras, it foiled me getting a picture of a raven the other day


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2009)

A cup of tea and then me and my bewbs are out of here. I have fettered them with a safety pin as I looked down earlier and there was only my bra between them and the elements


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2009)

45 mins....

I'm going to leave the cake til tomorrow, and if it's still not gone down I'll eat it all!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A cup of tea and then me and my bewbs are out of here. I have fettered them with a safety pin as I looked down earlier and there was only my bra between them and the elements



unfetter them



newbie asked me to ask you


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> unfetter them
> 
> 
> 
> newbie asked me to ask you



Now is that true Mr.21 *QofG's taps her foot and looks stern*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2009)

Just had a twat on the phone


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Now is that true Mr.21 *QofG's taps her foot and looks stern*



I think he wanted me to ask you, I'm psychic that way


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2009)

One of these just parked up behind me


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> One of these just parked up behind me



That's Marty's shed! No wonder he can't find his parcel


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That's Marty's shed! No wonder he can't find his parcel



it was a barn, darlink!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it was a barn, darlink!



Oh, a barn  I'm tired of today now


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> One of these just parked up behind me


Are you in a carpark?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Are you in a carpark?



I sit with my back to the doors that open into a carpark


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I sit with my back to the doors that open into a carpark



Give Marty his parcel!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I sit with my back to the doors that open into a carpark


Ah, ok 



5t3IIa said:


> Give Marty his parcel!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2009)

5 mins then off to the pub


parcel update tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2009)

Martys House seen earlier


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2009)

Moist out today - http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/today.asp?zipcode=london

One more smoke then out the door I suppose


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2009)

Forgot my lighter
Nobody else in the office smokes


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 16, 2009)

MORNING! God, I am not at all coping well with;

1. Getting  sleeping pattern back together
B. 'Monthlies'
III. Being generally useless


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Forgot my lighter
> Nobody else in the office smokes



<faxes lighter>

boozy night last night, with old pals in Holborn, then found my brother at the emirates, got him back to hackney, bought him a mcdonalds breakfast this morning (I do like a mcmuffin) and put him on the right tube to Paddington, and texted mum to tell her (as she does worry)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> <faxes lighter>
> 
> boozy night last night, with old pals in Holborn, then found my brother at the emirates, got him back to hackney, bought him a mcdonalds breakfast this morning (I do like a mcmuffin) and put him on the right tube to Paddington, and texted mum to tell her (as she does worry)



And the parcel? THE PARCEL???!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> And the parcel? THE PARCEL???!



they are sending it out again, whoever owns that barn gets the other one free 

everyone's a winner


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 16, 2009)

I wonder what it was? 



**hint**


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2009)

It was clearly the type of little vest thing that can be worn under a wraparound dress to preserve modesty


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 16, 2009)

*spits tea*



I can picture marty now!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 16, 2009)

He is depriving his colleagues of an eyeful. Is that the Housing way?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2009)

the parcel was for mrs21, a blouse or summat


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It was clearly the type of little vest thing that can be worn under a wraparound dress to preserve modesty



ban that sort of thing !


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> the parcel was for mrs21, a blouse or summat



Smashing one?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Smashing one?



no idea, take me ages to realise that she's bought something knew


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2009)

I need a new desktop background

Temp one - http://psdtuts.s3.amazonaws.com/117_Earth/final_1920.jpg


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I need a new desktop background
> 
> Temp one - http://psdtuts.s3.amazonaws.com/117_Earth/final_1920.jpg



You stinking hippy.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2009)

I like nature


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It was clearly the type of little vest thing that can be worn under a wraparound dress to preserve modesty



I have a low cut top on today just to keep up appearances. And everyone on their toes.

My colleagues has made the coffee so strong it is taking the roof of my mouth off


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2009)

Managed to find another smoker outside so got a light


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Managed to find another smoker outside so got a light





just popping out now, see you out there


eta - during my marathon tidying up session yesterday, I found 6 working lighters - they are all now in my manbag for such an emergency, alas I can't find my Zippo at the moment


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 16, 2009)

Oooh fag break. Ta for reminding me.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2009)

Dithering people piss me off.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Dithering people piss me off.



It's the climate. I dither about whether to buy new work trousers, even though my current ones are actually wearing out, let alone spending zillions on a JCB.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 16, 2009)

I am starting to sniff 

Not sure if it is hay fever or a cold caught from a colleague who has spent most of this week coughing so violently that I thought he was trying to expel his own lung!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 16, 2009)

Fun day at work today, there's only me and two of the directors in.  The conversation isn't exactly flowing...

I'm also expecting at parcel today, but I think everyone at home is out so it might end up behind Marty's barn


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It's the climate. I dither about whether to buy new work trousers, even though my current ones are actually wearing out, let alone spending zillions on a JCB.



I just got some free work trousers


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I just got some free work trousers



A _uniform_?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I just got some free work trousers



Are they slacks ! I think you need to model them for us!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Fun day at work today, there's only me and two of the directors in.  The conversation isn't exactly flowing...
> 
> I'm also expecting at parcel today, but I think everyone at home is out so it might end up behind Marty's barn



goodie

fresh porn


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> goodie
> 
> fresh porn



Well, it's a hard drive, so it may have been pre-loaded with porn.  But I'm not sure.

You'll have to find it first though


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> A _uniform_?



Nope. 
But I am wearing a company branded polo-shirt. 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Are they slacks ! I think you need to model them for us!



Slacks indeed. 
Sort of beige/cream/chino things. 
Will make me look like a cunt but the price is right.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Nope.
> But I am wearing a company branded polo-shirt.
> 
> 
> ...



You need to drape a beige jumper around your shoulders for the full work/casual effect. And then post photos on here. Lots of them


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 16, 2009)

Can I freeze cake?

The bastards still haven't eaten it, so I'm taking it home again!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2009)

Sun now shining


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Can I freeze cake?
> 
> The bastards still haven't eaten it, so I'm taking it home again!



OK now that's just odd. What is this cake? Did you make it? What flavour is it?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 16, 2009)

I made it, tis rhubarb and ginger, is really nice, they won't fuckin eat it. I just made too much is all, and don't like wasting.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I made it, tis rhubarb and ginger, is really nice, they won't fuckin eat it. I just made too much is all, and don't like wasting.



Rhubarb and ginger? Rhubarb and ginger? I'm sorry - did you say _rhubarb _and _ginger_? And this is a _cake_?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 16, 2009)

Fuck off


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Fuck off


----------



## kittyP (Apr 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I made it, tis rhubarb and ginger, is really nice, they won't fuckin eat it. I just made too much is all, and don't like wasting.



Will it last till Saturday (if your still coming?)?
It sounds lovely!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


>


It tastes like that jamaican ginger cake... all nice and moist, I was dead chuffed 

Not sure kitty... I don't even know if I can freeze it


----------



## kittyP (Apr 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> It tastes like that jamaican ginger cake... all nice and moist, I was dead chuffed
> 
> Not sure kitty... I don't even know if I can freeze it



If its all moist, I am sure it will be fine on Saturday. So if your still coming bring it and I will stuff my face!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 16, 2009)

Perhaps if you warm it then put vanilla ice-cream on it? I'd eat it then.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2009)

Cake


----------



## kittyP (Apr 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Cake



Its not made from steak or any fajita based stuff though babe.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 16, 2009)

kittyP said:


> If its all moist, I am sure it will be fine on Saturday. So if your still coming bring it and I will stuff my face!


It'll be 5 days old by then... I don't want to poison you.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> It'll be 5 days old by then... I don't want to poison you.



I've said I'll take it off your hands 

Now two, no three! people want it and you're all 'Nah, will keep'. Make up your mind


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 16, 2009)

It needs to be people I'll see  

I'll bring it on Saturday for you kitty (5 day old cake...mmmmmm  nah it's nice honest).


----------



## kittyP (Apr 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> It'll be 5 days old by then... I don't want to poison you.



But its cake. Cake won't poison. 

I have just had a pitta bread that had been in an open packet for nearly two weeks. There was no mould so I ate it and feel fine. 

It must be work that gives me a cast iron constitution for stuff like that. 

I'm sure it will be fine but I shall leave it to your discretion. 
I just, like you, can't bare to see cake wasted.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 16, 2009)

Will keep and put in bin, you said


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 16, 2009)

I cry when food gets put in the bin, so was opting for the freeze option. But kiity's tum option is better.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2009)

12 things on my to do list - 3 1/2 completed


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2009)

Just past 3pm


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> 12 things on my to do list - 3 1/2 completed



Ooo TTD list. I've got one of those somewhere *shufflespaper*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ooo TTD list. I've got one of those somewhere *shufflespaper*



TTD?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a "not to do" list 



Don't kill the newbie
Don't shout at my colleague to "Shut the fuck up!!" next time coughs until he retches
Don't have yet another biscuit


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2009)

I just called an old client 
Asked him what he was doing
He replied that he would call me later in the year
So I asked him if his company was in the shit
He went silent 

Same old


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> TTD?



Things To Do. I'm too lazy to even type that out properly.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Things To Do. I'm too lazy to even type that out properly.



Got it now....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 16, 2009)

I am definitely coming down with something. Limbs are aching, head is aching and my arms and legs have becomne all jerky 

35 minutes then home and bed for me I think


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2009)

Just been given a huge task


----------



## kittyP (Apr 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just been given a huge task



Is this good or bad?

Does this mean you will not be leaving early now?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just been given a huge task



At 4.30pm? That's illegal, surely?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Is this good or bad?
> 
> Does this mean you will not be leaving early now?



what time was planned for PJs?


----------



## kittyP (Apr 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> what time was planned for PJs?



I haven't even got out of mine yet today. 

We are going to an urbanites for dinner.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2009)

kittyP said:


> I haven't even got out of mine yet today.
> 
> We are going to an urbanites for dinner.



24/7 PJ time


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Is this good or bad?



Mixed



kittyP said:


> Does this mean you will not be leaving early now?



Nope, off at 5pm 



5t3IIa said:


> At 4.30pm? That's illegal, surely?



It is one of those 'over the next week I need you to......' kinda tasks. 

You know those ones that are hugely time consuming and should not really interfere with your day to day work.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> 24/7 PJ time



Oh yeah! 

Actually what am I doing in 'dragging' when I am on holiday!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It is one of those 'over the next week I need you to......' kinda tasks.
> 
> You know those ones that are hugely time consuming and should not really interfere with your day to day work.




you need a ttd list


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 17, 2009)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/calendar.php?do=getday&day=2009-04-17&sb=1


----------



## foo (Apr 17, 2009)

*sigh*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2009)

Ouch


----------



## marty21 (Apr 17, 2009)

foo said:


> *sigh*





Badgers said:


> Ouch



it's friday you lovely cherubs


----------



## foo (Apr 17, 2009)

it is indeed, thanks marty. 

only a few hours until 2 days of freedom....

we can do it chaps!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/calendar.php?do=getday&day=2009-04-17&sb=1


Subtle 


http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=9013849#post9013849


----------



## marty21 (Apr 17, 2009)

got in late, my nemesis chose this morning to come in early, I grunted "mornin" in her direction


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2009)

Colleague had a good story today. 

He was in the gym last night and about to go for a shower when a woman walked in the blokes changing room and started disrobing. He did the classic British thing of coughing politely at which point the lady in question accused him angrily and vocally of being a pervert. He let her tear strips of him for a while before coughing politely and pointing to the sign that said 'gents' by the door. 

Much hilarity


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Colleague had a good story today.
> 
> He was in the gym last night and about to go for a shower when a woman walked in the blokes changing room and started disrobing. He did the classic British thing of coughing politely at which point the lady in question accused him angrily and vocally of being a pervert. He let her tear strips of him for a while before coughing politely and pointing to the sign that said 'gents' by the door.
> 
> Much hilarity



I bet she blushed on all four cheeks


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 17, 2009)

yay! its friday, kids coming to stay for the weekend, no work on monday and less than 2 weeks afore i finish. life feels good atm


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2009)

Just got an email from the good people at Ford Farm: 



> Many thanks for your comments, we are very proud of our products and always delighted to get positive feedback!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2009)

Right... 

I have been 'treading  water' for nearly an hour now and should start actually doing some work if I want these hours to pass quickly.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 17, 2009)

completed another .5 of things on my To Do list


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 17, 2009)

I've just been told that the drawing I spent half of yesterday doing is completely wrong because I'd only been given half the info needed.  Suppose it'll give me something to do today...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 17, 2009)

Have had my shredded wheat so think it is time for coffee.

Am feeling a bit bleurgh today - fatigue and jerkiness  - still it's the Wetherspoons Beer Festival tonight so once I've sampled a few ales the clumsiness won't be noticed hopefully


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Right...
> 
> I have been 'treading  water' for nearly an hour now and should start actually doing some work if I want these hours to pass quickly.



I've sent one email explaining how I'm not going to do something and placing it gently on someone else's plate and am currently making a phone call.

I was actually on time today so I've done, proportionally, even less than usual


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2009)

My task: 

Have to find as many online ways of promoting an event I am organising in the autumn. 
Not a fun event but a business event. 
Stuff like networking sites, twitter, blogs and others like that. 

Should be easy but basically I have to use it to discuss industry news/feeling/etc kind of remaining professional but not in a sales pitch kind of way.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> My task:
> 
> Have to find as many online ways of promoting an event I am organising in the autumn.
> Not a fun event but a business event.
> ...



Have you done this before? Were you asked to do it by someone who thinks they know what they are talking about, but actually doesn't?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Have you done this before?



Nope, only shameless and unprofessional self promotion. 



5t3IIa said:


> Were you asked to do it by someone who thinks they know what they are talking about, but actually doesn't?



Yep


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2009)

If I talked to 10 companies all working for the same industry giving similar feedback regarding consumer action then the plan is to publish feedback that is being reported by many companies without naming names. Equally discussing positive results without disaffecting companies working in other parts of the industry.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2009)

__~


----------



## marty21 (Apr 17, 2009)

just been told I've been overpaid  so they are taking it back over the next 8 weeks about £300 wouldn't have happened if they actually had bacs payments here, which will be sorted soon


<makes packed lunch>


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> just been told I've been overpaid  so they are taking it back over the next 8 weeks about £300 wouldn't have happened if they actually had bacs payments here, which will be sorted soon
> 
> 
> <makes packed lunch>



Bummer


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2009)

Hate stuff like that Marty.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 17, 2009)

oh shit, bad one marty. make sure you nick the commensurate amount of office stationary over the next 8 weeks.


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 17, 2009)

marty.. 

drag drag drag drag mmmmmmmmmphhh 

got up. went to the jobcentre with me completed crisis loan form, like it says to.
got told that i am meant to phone up with my form instead 

and the f'in number is 'too busy to connect my call' and has used all my credit telling me so 

watch out brixton, i may well go postal


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 17, 2009)

I have a form to fill in with the results of the phone call ^^

Poor Marty. Might have to sell off the barn to pay for baps


----------



## marty21 (Apr 17, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> oh shit, bad one marty. make sure you nick the commensurate amount of office stationary over the next 8 weeks.



they will pay

in pens and paper, and highlighters and hole punches


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 17, 2009)

grab us a red&black notebook if you can an' all


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2009)

Hungry


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 17, 2009)

Eating


----------



## marty21 (Apr 17, 2009)

drinking Irn Bru


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2009)

Wondering stuff


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Wondering stuff



I wish you awaaaay
I wish you aaaaaaaaaaaawaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa-aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahy
Now that you've gone!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> drinking Irn Bru


is your tongue orange?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2009)

I have £2 for lunch
Wonder how far this will stretch at Sainsbury's


----------



## Yetman (Apr 17, 2009)

I havent touched a drop of alcohol all week, so am now going for a beer to celebrate


----------



## Yetman (Apr 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have £2 for lunch
> Wonder how far this will stretch at Sainsbury's



M&S mate, £2 lunch deal. Think Tesco do it as well


----------



## marty21 (Apr 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> is your tongue orange?



absolutely!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have £2 for lunch
> Wonder how far this will stretch at Sainsbury's



I used to get egg sammich and a packet of crisps (every day) for £1.69 or somerthing similar.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2009)

Yetman said:


> M&S mate, £2 lunch deal. Think Tesco do it as well



I only have Iceland, Sainsbury, Waitrose to work with


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> absolutely!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I only have Iceland, Sainsbury, Waitrose to work with



boots usually have a lunch deal - any near you like?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I only have Iceland, Sainsbury, Waitrose to work with



You can usually get an eggy or a cheesy sandwiuch from Sainsbury's for a quid. Add on a packet of crisps and some fizzy pop and you're sorted!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> boots usually have a lunch deal - any near you like?



There is a Boots
Might stroll in 



QueenOfGoths said:


> You can usually get an eggy or a cheesy sandwiuch from Sainsbury's for a quid. Add on a packet of crisps and some fizzy pop and you're sorted!



Generally that constitutes about 50% of my morning snacking with lunch a seperate issue.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 17, 2009)

I fancy a pop myself now


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I fancy a pop myself now



At who?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I fancy a pop myself now



I work near Covent Garden and apparently Cyber Candy does root beer! I haven't had root beer since McDonalds stopped doing it, upon which event I stopped going to McD's (except all those times I went last year cuz I worked next to one)

 ROOT BEER! What's the dragger opinion uponst that then?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> ROOT BEER! What's the dragger opinion uponst that then?



not a  fan tbf, drank it when i lived in the states in the 80s, and to me, it tasted like mouthwash


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2009)

I like root beer and ginger beer 
Sarsaparilla is good too


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> not a  fan tbf, drank it when i lived in the states in the 80s, and to me, it tasted like mouthwash



Yes! Like cola with a dash of mouthwash 

If I buy some I just *know* it's going to be a disappointment though  Plus it's £1.35 a can or something ridiculous.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I work near Covent Garden and apparently Cyber Candy does root beer! I haven't had root beer since McDonalds stopped doing it, upon which event I stopped going to McD's (except all those times I went last year cuz I worked next to one)
> 
> ROOT BEER! What's the dragger opinion uponst that then?



Not really a fan - tastes like that stuff dentists get you to wash your mouth out with 

Mind you I am quite conservative in my fizzy pop tastes - Diet Coke/Cherry Diet Coke and Diet Red Bull are my main fizzinesses of choice


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2009)

Cherry Coke is the only coke that makes me fall off the wagon occasionally


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 17, 2009)

If I'm gonna have pop I'll have diet coke. Just as an alternative caffiene delivery system to coffee. I used to like blackcurrant Tango though....or was it fizzy Ribena? I don't know.

*sigh*

Feel a bit listless and poor today. That's no fucking good is it? No birthday plans niether. I demand hugs! They are free!

*closes eyes and waits, arms outstretched*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 17, 2009)

Unbelievably, I'm hugless  I am going to assume that's cuz it's lunchtime so there better be some wholly appropriate squeezing going on shortly.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 17, 2009)

hugs and kittehs cos is your birthday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 17, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> hugs and kittehs cos is your birthday



*bursts into happy tears*

Thank you!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 17, 2009)

And a couple more (((stella)))


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 17, 2009)

Ta


----------



## Kanda (Apr 17, 2009)

someone just phoned IT (me) to ask what the website for TFL was.... geezus fucking christ I want to go home. Cunts


----------



## marty21 (Apr 17, 2009)

Kanda said:


> someone just phoned IT (me) to ask what the website for TFL was.... geezus fucking christ I want to go home. Cunts



send them a link to some goatsie porn, that'll learn em, and keep them quiet for the rest of the afternoon tbf


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 17, 2009)

Kanda said:


> someone just phoned IT (me) to ask what the website for TFL was.... geezus fucking christ I want to go home. Cunts



actually if you could let me know what it is an all, that would be great. cheers


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 17, 2009)

Kanda said:


> someone just phoned IT (me) to ask what the website for TFL was.... geezus fucking christ I want to go home. Cunts





My favourite type of phone call - which I had earlier - is when I tell a customer that we don't deal with a certain show, that it is dealt with by a competitor and give them the competitiors details. And they then ask "So can you tell me how much it is, how I get the books etc..". 

No, no ... because we don't deal with it. And the conversation starts again..


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2009)

Kanda said:


> someone just phoned IT (me) to ask what the website for TFL was.... geezus fucking christ I want to go home. Cunts



Take their computer away please


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2009)

*Lunch report...*

Scotch Egg
2 Cheese topped sub rolls 66
200g of ham 
2 chicken satay on skewer things

£1.95


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> *Lunch report...*
> 
> Scotch Egg
> 2 Cheese topped sub rolls 66
> ...



And 5p left over. Result!

Mmmm...scotch eggs


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2009)

I am stuffed to the max but the nearest shop does not sell anything for 5p so all good


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 17, 2009)

Not even a fizzy cola bottle?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 17, 2009)

45 minutes to go ...hurry!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 17, 2009)

I actually have arse ache from sitting down so much today 

I might plot a route to walk home...............or at least to Aldgate or something *makes cunning face*


----------



## Sadken (Apr 17, 2009)

I might try to freeze myself.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not even a fizzy cola bottle?



Nope..

they think they are a fucking deli or something


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 17, 2009)

Goddam it, it's not even four.  i can't sidle out of here unoticed until at least five.  where is the justice, i don't deserve this


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2009)

Stay strong people


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 17, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I might try to freeze myself.



To your chair? That would be so


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2009)

__~


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 17, 2009)

this game is a good distraction this afternoon. be warned, it's very bright and colourful.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2009)

3000th post ^ ^ 

You fucking rule and ting innit bredrins


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 17, 2009)

cripes, well spotted that man. i feel honoured, couldn't have done it with your sterling help, i think i'm going to cry warm tears of happiness now


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2009)

There was once a time when this thread would be locked and a new one would be started up. 

Hmmm.....


----------



## marty21 (Apr 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> *Lunch report...*
> 
> Scotch Egg
> 2 Cheese topped sub rolls 66
> ...



good stuff - fancy a scotch egg myself now, and a pork pie 

58 minutes to go folks


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2009)

Depending on when the office matron goes I will be outta here. 
She norrmally is edging towards the door now on a Friday but seems to be slower today.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2009)

Gone


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2009)

Back


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 20, 2009)

Up early to polish off a job application


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 20, 2009)

Good god being an idiot is frustrating


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2009)

Monday is a day for feeling daft 5t3IIa.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh I just want to scream out HELP ME DO IT FOR ME AND I'LL HAPPILY TAKE CREDIT!11!1!!! But that's a bad thing. But I have blocked and the app is due in today! BLOCKED!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2009)

Poor 5t3IIa. 

I was feeling annoyed about the fact that I do not want to have a bath and walk out the door. Guess that your morning puts mine in perspective!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes! I am shitter than you! *preens*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 20, 2009)

Right, that's it. Have emailed it all to myself at work. I think it's done but I'm not happy with it and want to scream 

Shower!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 20, 2009)

At work and reunited with application. I hate myself and I want to die


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2009)

Back at the desk and the cheerfulness that was in me has decreased slightly. 
It may be the return of crap radio, it may be the coffee or it might just be that I have a lot to do but need other peoples time to do it. 

Oh well, this Monday follows a great weekend of films, walking, pottering, eating and mostly smiling. Also tonight we are off to view a potential new living arrangement tonight which sounds (on paper) great although a bit of an unusal arrangement for us. The thought of moving fills me with terror and horror in equal measure but if this does work for us then it will be great.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> At work and reunited with application. I hate myself and I want to die



that's the spirit!!!

I was way too aled up Friday and Saturday - really suffered for it Sunday, these creaking bones cannae take it captain


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2009)

This cheered up my Monday a bit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 20, 2009)

Strangely I also feel like a million bux this morning  I think it's cuz I have new work trousers and shoes. The shoes are rubbing a bit but I feel soooo much more comfortable than the last few days when I've been in little dresses with knackered leggins and dirty boots


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> the last few days when I've been in little dresses with knackered leggins and dirty boots



that is a good look too!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> that is a good look too!



I looked like a bovver girl


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2009)

Mornin' all!

Not much to say at the moment, business as usual here. I have a pile of filing and the newbie has his i-phone out!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2009)

I get an iPhone soon


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 20, 2009)

Bugger, if I'd known I would've had your old phone off you


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Bugger, if I'd known I would've had your old phone off you



He he!! 
I like the 'mobile musical chairs' thing!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 20, 2009)

Is done. Is sent. Is applied for.

Fuck you, fuck them and fuck _*IT*_!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 20, 2009)

Fingers croosed for ya.

You have a nice birthday weekend?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 20, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Fingers croosed for ya.
> 
> You have a nice birthday weekend?



Sorta. I did nothing on Friday, had a boozy lunch on Saturday and procrastinated and shuddered with contempt for myself and my life all Sunday, except at 9.30pm-ish when I was finally in the mood to finesse that cunting application. All in all a 70/30 shit/great weekend 

You?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> All in all a 70/30 shit/great weekend


Don't sound like the right balance... here's to a better week eh 

Nice ta, sunshine, chilling, nice food and good company


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 20, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Don't sound like the right balance... here's to a better week eh
> 
> Nice ta, sunshine, chilling, nice food and good company



SF?

My mate made me a apple pie/cake thing then gave it to me in tupperware with some clotted cream to take home


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2009)

Weather is looking up isn't it? 
Making me happy. 

Nearly two hours in now and about two more hours till lunchtime stroll round the park, stopping to eat sarnies and read my book on a bench probably.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> SF?


No I failed... I made noodles 


> My mate made me a apple pie/cake thing then gave it to me in tupperware with some clotted cream to take home


Sweet


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2009)

Am meeting the aging parents, plus others, tonight to go and see the play of "Calander Girls". Followed by a champagne and oyster reception 

It's like a military campaign conduted by mobile phone as to where we meet and when!

Plus I have a load of posh-ish clothes crammed into my bag so I can get changed and not look like a plumbers mate!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 20, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Am meeting the aging parents, plus others, tonight to go and see the play of "Calander Girls". Followed by a champagne and oyster reception
> 
> It's like a military campaign conduted by mobile phone as to where we meet and when!
> 
> Plus I have a load of posh-ish clothes crammed into my bag so I can get changed and not look like a plumbers mate!



And how are the tits today? Out and about or waiting til later?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2009)

Tick tock... 

Actually not having a bad morning and the drag is not awful but just want to get outside in the sun for a bit now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> And how are the tits today? Out and about or waiting til later?


 
They are travelling First Class on the train for Leeds so I hope their tits are out now otherwise what is the point! That's what First Class is for isn't it? Getting your tits out? Or if not then it should be.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 20, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> They are travelling First Class on the train for Leeds so I hope their tits are out now otherwise what is the point! That's what First Class is for isn't it? Getting your tits out? Or if not then it should be.




Confusing post is confusing 

*bounceybouncey*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Confusing post is confusing
> 
> *bounceybouncey*




Ah you mean my tits - sorry  I thought you meant Mum and the other girls as they are generally known for tit-showing 

Mine are quite fettered today, sorry all, though yesterday when trawling through clothes to see which ones I had got too fat for  I did try on a dress which was a little tight but amusingly made my bewbs look ginormous! I was well impresed!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2009)

Tits on the train is better than snakes on a plane


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 20, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ah you mean my tits - sorry  I thought you meant Mum and the other girls as they are generally known for tit-showing
> 
> Mine are quite fettered today, sorry all, though yesterday when trawling through clothes to see which ones I had got too fat for  I did try on a dress which was a little tight but amusingly made my bewbs look ginormous! I was well impresed!



Oh god, yes of course! The Calender Girls  I wish I could find a way for my knockers to keep me in oysters and shampoo for the rest of my natural


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2009)

One of the cubicle doors in the toilet has swollen so much that it is a bit hit and miss as to whether the ancient bolt style lock works or not.

That does not create the safe and relaxing enviroment you want when you need to go in their for a loooooong visit 

I may have to start using the other cubicle but that one has the "automatic sanitary product disposal unit" wedged next to the toilet bowl which means

a. My fat arse gets squashed
b. My fat arse sets off the automatic lid which then lifts up as I am trying to squeeze myself onto the seat


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2009)

My office chair is squeaking


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 20, 2009)

My tummy was squeaking but I just filled it with tuna salad and crisps so it's shut up now


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2009)

had my lunch already - chicken and sweetcorn sarnie from waitrose - will sit in the communal garden at lunch-time, reading the paper and smoking fags in the sun


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2009)

20mins till lunch


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2009)

I have had a snack of 2 prunes, a few synflower seeds and some walnut bits. Yum


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have had a snack of 2 prunes, a few synflower seeds and some walnut bits. Yum



wtf is that - that's not food


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> wtf is that - that's not food



I know - but you didn't see how many clothes I am having to donate to the charity shop because they wouldn't do up anymore  Or they made me look like Montgolfier's balloon!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2009)

but



pies


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2009)

Right then
Book, baccy and bottle of water


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Right then
> Book, baccy and bottle of water



pretty much my lunch too __~~


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> but
> 
> 
> 
> pies



I am sobbing now....*SNIFF SNIFF* I WANT A PIE!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 20, 2009)

Caught boss looking at me twice today 

*checks modesty vest*


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2009)

that was very pleasant - sitting in the garden, but now I'm in a *dark* basement office


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2009)

Twas a nice lunch lazing in the park and a pleasing view across to the river. 
Managed two chapters and only got slobbered by one small dog so pretty good!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 20, 2009)

Niiiice  I am in a bit of a concrete jungle here  Perhaps I could nip down to the embankment and sit on a bench tomorrow


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2009)

We have Fitzroy Square about 30 seconds away - which is nice if they open the gardens so you can sit on the grass - or Regents Park about 10 mins, if that, walk away 

However as I don't take a lunch break anymore I only have the newbie and a jar of marmite as my view


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 20, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We have Fitzroy Square about 30 seconds away - which is nice if they open the gardens so you can sit on the grass - or Regents Park about 10 mins, if that, walk away
> 
> However as I don't take a lunch break anymore I only have the newbie and a jar of marmite as my view



*gasp* why no lunch break?!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *gasp* why no lunch break?!



'Cos I work through til 4.30pm so I can leave early and miss the rush hour, in case I come over all MS spazzy .

I am entitled to a 15 minute break which I do take but generally it invoves sitting at my desk and playing on here...even more so that I do generally


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 20, 2009)

Aaawww  bummz


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2009)

Like leaving early but would hate losing my lunch break Qoggy. 
Guess it makes sense though and could get used to it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Like leaving early but would hate losing my lunch break Qoggy.
> Guess it makes sense though and could get used to it.



Yeah - I regret it when the weather is like this but on the whole it is better for me. And my bank balance as the Oxford Street sales were my bitch !


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2009)

Do any of you turn into Colin Hunt at work sometimes.

My colleague Bob and I can't just ask "Would you like a cup of tea?" we HAVE to say "Tea Mr. Shifter!?" in a kind of high pitched cockernee accent.

This is based on an old PG tips advert from the 70's, which I don't even remember but it still doesn't stop me saying it. Every fucking time


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2009)

3pm passes and the minutes are long in this day


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2009)

Just had a call from someone offering direct mail marketing solutions. 
He sounded crushed when I told him (as most people no doubt do) that we only use email.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just had a call from someone offering direct mail marketing solutions.
> He sounded crushed when I told him (as most people no doubt do) that we only use email.



You used a rejection solution


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2009)

Story of my life


----------



## sojourner (Apr 20, 2009)

lord fucking help me

I am trying to read the Landlord and Tenant Act to check one small thing, and my eyes and brain are hurty.  Also - how many fucking times can one read the word 'tenancy' before it loses all meaning?

By about page 15 in a pdf, ime


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> lord fucking help me
> 
> I am trying to read the Landlord and Tenant Act to check one small thing, and my eyes and brain are hurty.  Also - how many fucking times can one read the word 'tenancy' before it loses all meaning?
> 
> By about page 15 in a pdf, ime



Ctrl + F?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ctrl + F?



eh?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> eh?



If you hit ctrl + f(ind) then you can search for the relevant bit? Although it if it's a word like 'tenants' or 'rights' or 'property' then you're still screwed


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> lord fucking help me
> 
> I am trying to read the Landlord and Tenant Act to check one small thing, and my eyes and brain are hurty.  Also - how many fucking times can one read the word 'tenancy' before it loses all meaning?
> 
> By about page 15 in a pdf, ime



I've never read it - I've only worked in housing for 14 years


----------



## sojourner (Apr 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> If you hit ctrl + f(ind) then you can search for the relevant bit? Although it if it's a word like 'tenants' or 'rights' or 'property' then you're still screwed



Do you not think the first thing I did was to search for the word?  I don't use ctrlf though, I just use 'find', and the word I was looking for didn't appear

Anyhoo - 40 pages done and dusted and no reference to what I was looking for.  Which is odd, but a relief at the same time


----------



## sojourner (Apr 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I've never read it - I've only worked in housing for 14 years



It's not the most exciting of reads marty - I'm fucking goggle-eyed now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Do you not think the first thing I did was to search for the word?  I don't use ctrlf though, I just use 'find', and the word I was looking for didn't appear
> 
> Anyhoo - 40 pages done and dusted and no reference to what I was looking for.  Which is odd, but a relief at the same time



I dunno. I'm constantly amazed about what people don't know, even the best of them


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> It's not the most exciting of reads marty - I'm fucking goggle-eyed now



you can see why I've avoided it, I've read bits of it tbf...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2009)

4pm mark passes by and there is little activity in this office


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2009)

still *dark* in here, and so sunny outside


----------



## sojourner (Apr 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I dunno. I'm constantly amazed about what people don't know, even the best of them



If there's a way to get what I want in the least possible time, trust me, I'll know it


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2009)

C o m e  o n  ! ! !


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2009)

About to go and changed into my glad-ish rags. All black. I am going to be a bag of sweatiness


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 20, 2009)

T u m m y r u m b l i n g 
S h o e r u b b i n g

Oh god, and I need to top up my electricity key and my dongle's run out  So I shall spend this evening reading a book with all the lights on


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 20, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> About to go and changed into my glad-ish rags. All black. I am going to be a bag of sweatiness



Drop some oysters juice down your front and no one will notice your shiny nose


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2009)

Leaving at 5pm tonight


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 20, 2009)

m m m mashupyaface


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 20, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> m m m mashupyaface



You alright dear? Having a spack attack is it?


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 20, 2009)

god, everyone on the internet is soooooo boring........ I've done jack shit today. 

I'm bored.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 20, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> god, everyone on the internet is soooooo boring........ I've done jack shit today.
> 
> I'm bored.



You've come to the most boring thread populated by the most bored people on urban wtf do you expect?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2009)

I am bored too but typing for the sake of typing and staring blanking at the screen.
This is why I am leaving early today and rushing into the sunshine.


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 20, 2009)

fuck knows...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## pengaleng (Apr 20, 2009)

I got enough money to like you, I just don't.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2009)

Minutes away from the end game now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 20, 2009)

tick tock tock tock 9 mins


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 20, 2009)

race ya...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 20, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> race ya...



What, without your inserts? It wouldn't be fair


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 20, 2009)

I aint got inserts and anyway I'm already at home so I win.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 20, 2009)

*coughs politely*

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...AAAKI/gJuXnqKjtGY/s1600-h/poster+in+paint.jpg


----------



## prunus (Apr 20, 2009)

Just popping in to say hi.

Hi.

There.  Job done.

Days are so far from dragging at the moment it's not even funny.  Which is a good thing on the whole I suppose.  But boy am I knackered.

I don't know, no pleasing some people.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 20, 2009)

Wotcha prunus, glad you're well


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2009)

Loseday 

Hate this day but liking the weather outlook. 
Slept well last night but struggling to get motivated or near the front door this morning. Guess the drag will kick in but hopefully away for an evening of sun and good dinner. 

Went to see the potential new home last night in SE5. 
The house was wicked but the guy renting it out was a bit unsure of what he wanted to do. Doubt that it will come off but not ruling it out yet, it may come to something.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> *Loseday
> 
> Hate this day but liking the weather outlook. *
> Slept well last night but struggling to get motivated or near the front door this morning. Guess the drag will kick in but hopefully away for an evening of sun and good dinner.
> ...


Today I agree, it is definitely loseday! I'm going to try and leave at 4pm though 

Nice house then?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Nice house then?



Wicked place, just off the side of Camberwell Green and on the 36/436 bus routes so good for commutes. Could work but the guy who owns it seems to have no experience regarding letting and what tenants expect. Equally he does not seem to _need_ to let it quick so can afford to be more picky than he first implied when we started discussing.

Gonna keep it on the back burner as he might soon realise that he is wasting his time. If not then not to worry, it was not perfect in terms of the set up but was a cheap way to get a quality house and garden potentially.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *coughs politely*
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...AAAKI/gJuXnqKjtGY/s1600-h/poster+in+paint.jpg



*coughs a bit more loudly*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *coughs a bit more loudly*



Slaps 5t3IIa on the back and passes her some water  

So this is now round 2 of the quiz? 

Have got in the diary but depends on another previously booked work appointment for me sadly.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Slaps 5t3IIa on the back and passes her some water
> 
> So this is now round 2 of the quiz?
> 
> Have got in the diary but depends on another previously booked work appointment for me sadly.



_Work_ appointment? Ffs, that's not the dragger's way!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> _Work_ appointment? Ffs, that's not the dragger's way!



I know. 
It is not even my meeting but does not look like collegue can go so I will probably be commuting home from Manchester


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I know.
> It is not even my meeting but does not look like collegue can go so I will probably be commuting home from Manchester


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2009)

In other news the sun is wicked and the park is already calling me over for lunchtime book reading.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *coughs a bit more loudly*



*should* be able to make it again


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 21, 2009)

marty21 said:


> *should* be able to make it again



((((marty21))) THANK GOD YOU ARE HERE!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> ((((marty21))) THANK GOD YOU ARE HERE!



I love it when the laydeez say that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2009)

Got home at 1.40am after an evening that started with beer then went through wine and champagne and ended with a vodka cocktail.

I am hardly in any fit state to stand upright never mind work. Plus the heating is on full blast in the office and it's sunny. I am going to smell like a weight-lifters crotch by home time....not that I will get home til late as I am going to the theatre again tonight. I do like a bit of social whirl but I'd like it better if I was awake!


----------



## rennie (Apr 21, 2009)

I am back.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 21, 2009)

rennie said:


> I am back.



Poor rennie  Where ya bin? Somewhere _better_?


----------



## rennie (Apr 21, 2009)

Much much better! I was in Lisbon enjoying the city and hanging out with some Portuguese mates.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 21, 2009)

rennie said:


> Much much better! I was in Lisbon enjoying the city and hanging out with some Portuguese mates.



Ooooh I like Lisbon  Went there for 99/00 NYE - the first things I saw in the 'new' millennium was humans poomp in the hotel corridor and a ginormous dead rat in a gutter  Barria Alta, or somewhere? Lovely.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2009)

I like lisbon too, only been there once, in 97 i think it was...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2009)

Is it home time yet


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 21, 2009)

No


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2009)

I have not been to Lisbon.
Popped across the border from Spain once but only to watch a game of Hurling with an Irish client.


----------



## rennie (Apr 21, 2009)

Apparently, the city has smartened up a bit in recent years. It is also non-smoking now.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2009)

Went for a __~ 

The park is looking great again today.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2009)

There is a really loud car alarm, going off outside - a mix of beeping and wailing - it is not helping my head 

And I really, really want some fizzy pop!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2009)

I have eaten two thirds of my sarnie quota already


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 21, 2009)

morning all, I'm fucking starving an I think I might cry    ^^^ @ sarnies


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2009)

Sorry


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 21, 2009)

s'ok  I'm gonna have to take some pics of me bones later 

trying to stave off the starvin crazies atm... lol

seriously this is like eating disorder all over again but I gotta force myself to have the willpower not to eat because it will hurt too bad, I got soup though.

I actually think I'm starting to lose it.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2009)

just had some pecan pie that one of the tenants gave us


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 21, 2009)

fuckofff pecanpie  

ARRRGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

I'm feelin WELL sorry for myself lol


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 21, 2009)

you still got teeth problems?


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 21, 2009)

nah, I'm doing this fer the fuck of it actually.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 21, 2009)

just fucking asking, no idea if you can't eat for another reason.


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 21, 2009)

an I was only saying.... 

fair enough it may have been sarcastic, but y'know, what can ya do.... fuckall really.

I think I need me first cigarette of the day now, see you've made me smoke.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2009)

<eats more pecan pie>


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2009)

<swigs tepid tap water>


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 21, 2009)

<puffs cigarello an sticks middle finger up>


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 21, 2009)

i'm in anti-drag mode  so much to fecking do, my brain is threatening to turn into pecan pie. just needed a quick 5 minutes of looking at something else and then its back to cross checking 290 pages on index references....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm in anti-drag mode  so much to fecking do, my brain is threatening to turn into pecan pie. just needed a quick 5 minutes of looking at something else and then its back to cross checking 290 pages on index references....



When do you start your new job Mr.T?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2009)

Park time soon


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 21, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> When do you start your new job Mr.T?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 21, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> When do you start your new job Mr.T?


1 june, finish here next thursday, so month of may to myself but this is why i have so much to cram in now. right, indexing here i come....

eta:  @ bb's piccie


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 1 june, finish here next thursday, so month of may to myself but this is why i have so much to cram in now. right, indexing here i come....
> 
> eta:  @ bb's piccie



Ah but as you are indexing just think how sweet that month of May will be


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2009)

I want that too


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2009)

Lunch
Book
Park


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 21, 2009)

Woking 
Through
Lunch


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Woking
> Through
> Lunch



Same
Here
Again


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 21, 2009)

Leave 
Early
Though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 21, 2009)

Been
To
Cyber
Candy
To
Buy
Root
Beer
!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Leave
> Early
> Though



Yes
Thank 
God


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 21, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Woking
> Through
> Lunch


Woking?!  As in Maidenhead? 

Off
4 
curry


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 21, 2009)

Bad
Freudian
Slip


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2009)

Park 
Was 
Nice


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2009)

I got a free coffee today, had one of those cards that they punch for every coffee you buy, then get the 11th one free, I've never bothered with them before but now I haz free coffeez


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 21, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I got a free coffee today, had one of those cards that they punch for every coffee you buy, then get the 11th one free, I've never bothered with them before but now I haz free coffeez



(((office drone)))


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I got a free coffee today, had one of those cards that they punch for every coffee you buy, then get the 11th one free, I've never bothered with them before but now *I haz free coffeez*



You need to post a LolMarty pic of yourself with that caption 

I have just walked past the rest room and scoffed to myself 'cos my evil nemesis has tucked a napkin into his shirt while he eats his lunch...then I realised I was walking past to go to the toilet to sponge off the coca cola I had just spilt down my dress and my scoffing dried in my throat


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> (((office drone)))


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2009)

I went for a job once and one of the perks was a company paid account at the local Starbucks. 
Luckily I never got it. 

Although apart from the Starbucks thing it was the best job I have ever applied for


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2009)

at a previous job, one of my perks was a weekend stay every couple of months at the 4 star hotel that was attached to the complex, 3 nights stay with all meals (no alcohol ) and your spouse could stay too 

best perk I ever had - I was the duty manager - and rarely got any calls


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 21, 2009)

Ah home sweet home, was made redundant one hour and 45 minutes ago and they've already cancelled my account so I cant login from home


Still, lovely day for it


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2009)

Artaxerxes said:


> Ah home sweet home, was made redundant one hour and 45 minutes ago and they've already cancelled my account so I cant login from home
> 
> 
> Still, lovely day for it



shit, that's bad, any irons in the fire? did you get a payout to tide you over?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2009)

Artaxerxes said:


> Ah home sweet home, was made redundant one hour and 45 minutes ago and they've already cancelled my account so I cant login from home
> 
> 
> Still, lovely day for it



(((Artaxerxes))) That's bad


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm going to be good for the next 2 months or so, plenty in the bank and pay day is Friday for this month with another fat payment sent through either with it or start of May depending on how soon I get a solicitor to sign redundancy letter (its tax free pay as well, woo!)

Knew this was due to happen so I've been ringing agencies for the last two weeks and a few irons in the fire


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2009)

Artaxerxes said:


> I'm going to be good for the next 2 months or so, plenty in the bank and pay day is Friday for this month with another fat payment sent through either with it or start of May depending on how soon I get a solicitor to sign redundancy letter (its tax free pay as well, woo!)
> 
> Knew this was due to happen so I've been ringing agencies for the last two weeks and a few irons in the fire



Glad to hear you've go a few leads to follow. Good luck!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 21, 2009)

Like I said its a good time to happen, spring is here the tourist season has yet to kick off fully and the weathers gorgeous 

I'm currently browsing Thomas Cook for late deals


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2009)

Sounds like you are taking it on the chin Artaxerxes. 
It is a good time of years to be off for a couple of months if you can afford it.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Sounds like you are taking it on the chin Artaxerxes.
> It is a good time of years to be off for a couple of months if you can afford it.



I was off last summer, it was fab!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2009)

Hay fever has just kicked in big time - sniffly, runny nose, weeping eyes and a cough . Off to Boots to get some anti-histamine stuff after work


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2009)

Past the 15:30 mark now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2009)

And off again to mop up another spillage on my dress. Yoghurt this time. I think I need a bib


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2009)

Mad office lass is kicking off


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Mad office lass is kicking off



Oooh cool - what is she doing


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 21, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh cool - what is she doing



Mad colleague story! TELL!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2009)

Some company we are doing some work with
She has taken a dislike to one of their team and making sweeping statements about what he 'will' be like to work with despite having only met him for 30mins

Now threatening to leave if he is anything like she thinks he is


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> And off again to mop up another spillage on my dress. Yoghurt this time. I think I need a bib



yoghurt?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2009)

thrush?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 21, 2009)

porridge?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2009)

marty21 said:


> yoghurt?











Badgers said:


> thrush?



 I have never tried that - there just seems something slightly... wierd about it 

Right I am outta here and off to Carshalton to see a musical! Hope I can stay awake!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2009)

Outta here too people and running home for chores, tea, Spooks and sleep


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

Wednesday arrives and week nearly half done.
Not sure what the day has in store as yet, depends if people have done what I asked. 

Caught the first half of the footy last night so heard 1 of the 8 goals go in!! 
Helped a neighbour fill in some forms and then had a nice pasta dinner followed by an episode of Spooks.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

Had a mate over for dinner and booze and assisting with Intro Round  But he'd eaten and is off the sauce so i drank all the wine and so now i feel poorly  Still, got the work done


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

So you are saying alcohol 'gets the work done' then? 

I arrived in the office super early today. 
This means a longer day but also means that I get an hour of peace in the morning with coffee and my music (not Heart or Gold FM) on the wireless


----------



## prunus (Apr 22, 2009)

Ah, Handel...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 22, 2009)

I feel like I have a hangover today but I haven't had any alcohol which seems very unfair!


----------



## prunus (Apr 22, 2009)

^^ The only sensible thing to do in that case is have a swift double.  Evens things out.

Yes, I'm back, waffling crap as before


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

prunus said:


> Yes, I'm back, waffling crap as before



The system works


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 22, 2009)

Working at home today as usual but also expecting a plumber, a delivery driver and a garden furniture designer!

My life is like a soft porn flick today


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 22, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Working at home today as usual but also expecting a plumber, a delivery driver and a garden furniture designer!
> 
> My life is like a soft porn flick today




garden furniture designer?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My life is like a soft porn flick today



Massive WIN! 

Will you be wearing a silk dressing gown and/or knee high white socks?


----------



## prunus (Apr 22, 2009)

"Fourway Frolics"

Just make sure you're only wearing a neggiliggle all day.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

lols neglegiggle


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 22, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> garden furniture designer?



Good title isn't! We have what the estate agents called a pergala (pergula/purgala, no idea how you spell it!) which is basically a load of wooden beams holding up a big wisteria plant - bush, yeah bush sounds better for a pron flick  - all the rain over last winter has rotted the beams and it's collapsed so Mr. GFD has been called. I think he is probably more used to designing large and impressive garden sheds so he may be disappointed when he sees a load of planks of rotted wood. And me!



Badgers said:


> Massive WIN!
> 
> Will you be wearing a silk dressing gown and/or knee high white socks?



I am hoping they may call when I am trying on my Japanese Schoolgirl Outfit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

Pergola? Purgola? 

I'm going to the Commute Ranting thread! See you in a minute!


----------



## prunus (Apr 22, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am hoping they may call when I am trying on my Japanese Schoolgirl Outfit



And have got the webcam sorted out I hope...?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

Right then, enough porn already! 
This thread is not meant to titillate or excite!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Right then, enough porn already!
> This thread is not meant to titillate or excite!



It isn't?  Oh shit, I've been doing it wrong!


----------



## prunus (Apr 22, 2009)

OK, sorry.

This should detumesce everyone swiftly: a brief description of my morning's drag.

So, these clients of mine want me to set up a new db server, and have got their IT dept to build a Vserver in a DMZ.  Unfortunately the DMZ is totally brickwalled on all ports cept ssh so it's utterly useless as a db server in there unless I build a tunnel, which is hardly a long-term solution.  So I have to try and explain to the IT monkeys that they really need to open at least a few ports in order to enable the server to actually talk to anyone else, which they really don't want to do.

There.  No-one's excited any more are they.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm excited at the thought of building a server in a de-militarised zone


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 22, 2009)

Right - I am off to make some coffee and bouffant my hair ready for my visitors!

"Oh, that's a bit package, is it all for me"


----------



## prunus (Apr 22, 2009)

Damn.  Failed.  I'm just too darned exciting.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm excited at the thought of building a server in a de-militarised zone



I'm excited at the thought of a builder and a serviceman in a de-militarised zone!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

prunus said:


> OK, sorry.
> 
> This should detumesce everyone swiftly: a brief description of my morning's drag.
> 
> ...



Xtreme Geekery *tumescesslightly*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

Been asked to send a fax
What is this? The dark ages?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Been asked to send a fax
> What is this? The dark ages?



I use a fax a lot here

mind you I work in the dark ages


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Been asked to send a fax
> What is this? The dark ages?



Some idiot asked me to send a fax not so long ago. I just drew a stupid picture on it


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I use a fax a lot here
> 
> mind you I work in the dark ages





5t3IIa said:


> Some idiot asked me to send a fax not so long ago. I just drew a stupid picture on it



I need an incoming fax sadly but as a rule I never send any. In fact we have got rid of our fax machine and have efax thing on the email now. Try to get people to scan things though but some are made of fail.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

Not seen an Earth Day thread yet


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 22, 2009)

Earth day?


----------



## prunus (Apr 22, 2009)

Random hippy-dippy shite


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Earth day?



*yawns in your face* soz

Earth Day? What do I have to do?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

You have to do the washing up in a bowl and then use the water to flush the toilet afterwards


----------



## prunus (Apr 22, 2009)

You have to rub earth all over your naked body.  And then post it on youtube.  To prove you love mother nature.  I've done it, 'seasy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You have to do the washing up in a bowl and then use the water to flush the toilet afterwards



Okily



prunus said:


> You have to rub earth all over your naked body.  And then post it on youtube.  To prove you love mother nature.  I've done it, 'seasy



Dokily


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

Mad lass is off again... 

Today is _fat people show pay for two seats on planes and trains_ as it is not *her* fault *they* are fat. 

Not bad and I countered with the arguement that they have already spent a lot on food, so trying to make them pay double fare is a bit harsh.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

Ooooh I wonder if Qoths is showing Mr GFD her bush yet?


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Not bad and I countered with the arguement that they have already spent a lot on food, so trying to make them pay double fare is a bit harsh.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

Just been for a __~ 

Was gazing at the people lazing in the park with envy. 
I will be over there again shortly though, at least for a 55min tanning session. 
Might even take my top off?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just been for a __~
> 
> Was gazing at the people lazing in the park with envy.
> I will be over there again shortly though, at least for a 55min tanning session.
> Might even take my top off?



Don't _ask _us, just do it 

Take pic of own norks and post


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Don't _ask _us, just do it
> 
> Take pic of own norks and post



You will see the man-breast creases though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You will see the man-breast creases though



Man-breast creases? What are them? You're not old enough to sag, shirely?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Man-breast creases? What are them? You're not old enough to sag, shirely?



I am 34 and saggy in some places


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am 34 and saggy in some places



I'm curious but it's inappropriate to delve, I suppose.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm curious but it's inappropriate to delve, I suppose.



Will attempt a pic at lunch and shame myself publically


----------



## prunus (Apr 22, 2009)

Hmm, it's man-breast self-piccy day is it?  I'll what I can do...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

The gloves are off now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

prunus said:


> Hmm, it's man-breast self-piccy day is it?  I'll what I can do...



It's a ruse for tit-for-saggy-tat I think


----------



## prunus (Apr 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> The gloves are off now



Odd place to keep them...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

Don't oppress me


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

prunus said:


> Odd place to keep them...





Badgers said:


> Don't oppress me




Oh lol


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

Downloading 12292 records from our crappy database. 
Seems to be about 20% complete since it started running an hour ago.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

Go and wait in the sunshine......

( _._)Y( _._)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

M'colleagues and I just spent an hour going 'Russell Crow?'
'Yes!'
'No'
'James Mcavoy?'
'No way!'
'Yes!!'
'Raiders of Lost Ark Ford?'
'Yes!'
'Yes!'
'Young Oliver Reed?'
'No!'
'No!'
at each other so I'm well in the mood for moob pics now


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 22, 2009)

Never, Maybe, Yes, Yes 

Where are these moobs then?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Never, Maybe, Yes, Yes
> 
> Where are these moobs then?



Never = Russell? More for me!

Moobsmoobsmoobs. I say 'moobs' but what I really mean is chestchestchest grrrr


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 22, 2009)

Can't stand the sight of him


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Can't stand the sight of him



Are you not entertained?!
\






*droolsonself*


----------



## prunus (Apr 22, 2009)

I've been compared to Russell Crowe in the past


----------



## prunus (Apr 22, 2009)

..unfavourably, mind...


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Are you not entertained?!


No, makes my skin crawl.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

prunus said:


> ..unfavourably, mind...











BiddlyBee said:


> No, makes my skin crawl.



Who do you drool over?


----------



## prunus (Apr 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


>



No, not that bad


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

prunus said:


> No, not that bad



Haven't you been moob-snapping?


----------



## prunus (Apr 22, 2009)

Er, heh heh, erm, no, sorry; haven't made it out of the office yet.  I don't think the fluorescent lamps in the nap room will do me justice.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

prunus said:


> Er, heh heh, erm, no, sorry; haven't made it out of the office yet.  I don't think the fluorescent lamps in the nap room will do me justice.



Flop 'em out in the park then. Chop chop.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice lunch in the park


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Nice lunch in the park



*checks blog*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## prunus (Apr 22, 2009)

(fun this, isn't it?)


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

Never click the rolling eye smilies


----------



## marty21 (Apr 22, 2009)

cheer up folks, we are past the mid point in the week!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

Woop Woop! 

Friday Eve tomorrow peeps


----------



## prunus (Apr 22, 2009)

My eyes!  My eyes!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

I think I got away with that


----------



## marty21 (Apr 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I think I got away with that



nice face fur


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I think I got away with that



A nip!


----------



## prunus (Apr 22, 2009)

Two, if you're cunning about it...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 22, 2009)

Badgers;9038201]I think I got away with that[/QUOTE][QUOTE=Badgers said:


> Woop Woop!
> 
> Friday Eve tomorrow peeps


what, the mooby pic or the fact that its thursday eve tomorrow?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

prunus said:


> Two, if you're cunning about it...



So there is!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> So there is!



it's like he's moving in closer


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it's like he's moving in closer



It's a better pic with the both of them in as the uhm perspective looks more correcter


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## prunus (Apr 22, 2009)

:yawn: yeah, we've seen it, hacked your account, stolen your identity, nicked your money, married your girlfriend.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


>



Yes, we know. Better perspective, but not quite Qoths standard.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 22, 2009)

prunus said:


> :yawn: yeah, we've seen it, hacked your account, stolen your identity, nicked your money, married your girlfriend.



brutal


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

Ha ha ha!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> brutal



Holding Archie to ransom!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

The men are bitter because of my chest hair


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Holding Archie to ransom!



Archie?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> The men are bitter because of my chest hair


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Archie?



Weren't you babysitting a tortus? Called Archie? Or something?


----------



## Sadken (Apr 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Weren't you babysitting a tortus? Called Archie? Or something?



That's one *fuck* of a misunderstanding if not.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Weren't you babysitting a tortus? Called Archie? Or something?



We were hence the 

He is a touch lad but no Terry Waite of the tortoise kingdom


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> We were hence the
> 
> He is a touch lad but no Terry Waite of the tortoise kingdom



How DARE you make me think 'Oops, I've said too much' about reading and recalling something that both you AND your missus posted on a bloody message board over a NUMBER OF YEARS! I'll kill you!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

This has gone too far now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> This has gone too far now



You're DEAD!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 22, 2009)

so.fucking.tired.

please, please give me some drag, someone, anyone


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 22, 2009)

o~~
|
/\

soj having a drag


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

The draggers are in a dark, brooding mood today


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 22, 2009)

i'm not


----------



## marty21 (Apr 22, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm not



it's nearly Thursday - I'm almost skipping with delight


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 22, 2009)

Badgers you tart 


5t3IIa said:


> Who do you drool over?


Erm... I dunno, Gary Oldman


----------



## prunus (Apr 22, 2009)

'Tis the sunshine, it's out there, frolicking; we're shackled in here, dragging our chains across the stoney ground.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

Fuck this then
I will go and smoke


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it's nearly Thursday - I'm almost skipping with delight


i'm feeling so good that i might have to break my self-imposed pub ban and go for a pint on the way home


----------



## prunus (Apr 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Fuck this then
> I will go and smoke





Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm feeling so good that i might have to break my self-imposed pub ban and go for a pint on the way home



And neither of you are helping.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 22, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> o~~
> |
> /\
> 
> soj having a drag



  not quite what I meant, but very welcome all the same.  At least it made me smile after yet another fucking horribly stressful day.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 22, 2009)

sojourner said:


> not quite what I meant, but very welcome all the same.  At least it made me smile after yet another fucking horribly stressful day.


sorry i couldn't give you any arms, but i'll work on it.

remember its only work, there's a world out there waiting to see you smile


----------



## sojourner (Apr 22, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> sorry i couldn't give you any arms, but i'll work on it.
> 
> remember *its only work*, there's a world out there waiting to see you smile



I know, I know - started telling myself that at 4am when I couldn't sleep, and it's been my mantra all day

It's almost laughable though at times - driving along and forcing myself to appreciate cherry blossom on a tree, because there is MORE TO LIFE than fucking work


----------



## prunus (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah, we've got long lens cameras and everything.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

Might go to Kennington Park on the way home clutching a carrier bag of ales


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

*con arms*

.o~~
/|\
./\


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

11/10 5t3IIa


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 22, 2009)

she's clearly a woman of many talents.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 11/10 5t3IIa



Forgiven, says Overeaction Girl 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> she's clearly a woman of many talents.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> .o~~
> /|\_
> ./\



^
Fixed, for holding an implement of some nature.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

.o~~
/|\_
./\  O

Hoop and stick


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

.o~~
/|\_x
./\ 


Holding a sparkler


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

o~~
/|\_J
./\

Holding a J


----------



## prunus (Apr 22, 2009)

Fuck it 

Try again...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

The bar has just been raised


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 22, 2009)

.o~~
/|\_||_
./\ 


Hoding a tray with a 3 litre jug of ale on it *ohsnap*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

Right, it seems that everyone else is off so that means.....
I am heading out the door in about 5 mins


----------



## rennie (Apr 22, 2009)

I am still in the office!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ooooh I wonder if Qoths is showing Mr GFD her bush yet?



I did - despite his dodgy shorts and deck shoes combination


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2009)

Meh...

Feel like shit this morning after too much to drink last night.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 23, 2009)

I feel dreadful too but didn't touch a drop 
Just accidentally made lap available to cat so stuck here for a bit while i negotiate terms


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2009)

Early early early again... 

Listening to Billy Bragg to get me in the St George mood and drinking tea instead of coffee. 

Really want to buy Columbo - Seasons 1 - 8 but have too much to watch already and not enough pennies to justify this.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 23, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I did - despite his dodgy shorts and deck shoes combination



deck shoes?


have a word


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2009)

Arrrrggggghhhhhhh!! 

Felt like 10-11am then I looked at the clock


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 23, 2009)

Just received today's 'thought of the day' email.



> "Life's real failure is when you do not realise how close you were to success when you gave up."


----------



## marty21 (Apr 23, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Just received today's 'thought of the day' email.



you get one of those beauties everyday?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 23, 2009)

It's the highlight of my day


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2009)

I have thought of the day toilet paper becoz i iz old skool


----------



## rennie (Apr 23, 2009)

I left at 9pm last night. I is tired.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2009)

rennie said:


> I left at 9pm last night. I is tired.



Harsh ^ ^ 

Today is not as nice as the last few days is it? 
I was hoping for lunch in the park again.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Harsh ^ ^
> 
> Today is not as nice as the last few days is it?
> I was hoping for lunch in the park again.



Looks alright to me, out of the bomb proof glass


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 23, 2009)

yay! slightly hungover after far too many beers last night. short morning and then off to listen to theresa may drone on for a while. free sarnies as recompense tho


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 23, 2009)

*sniffly QofG's is sniffly*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 23, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yay! slightly hungover after far too many beers last night. short morning and then off to listen to theresa may drone on for a while. free sarnies as recompense tho



Good 



QueenOfGoths said:


> *sniffly QofG's is sniffly*



Bad


----------



## prunus (Apr 23, 2009)

prunus checking in.

Check.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 23, 2009)

prunus said:


> prunus checking in.
> 
> Check.



Hi prunus!

I just said 'Have a good day' at the end of a phonecall and the other person said 'Oh!  Yes! OK, I will!'


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2009)

Check 

/we should have radios
/over


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 23, 2009)

that's a big 10-4

check


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2009)

Drag is in full swing now
Friday Eve should be a better day than this


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 23, 2009)

Do you know that in this gig I have to care about printing! Printing! 

Lunchtime should be better - I'm going to meet a chum for a biscuit and to hand over a cdr containing....drumroll...THE INTROS ROUND!!1!! Her man is going to edit the intros out of the tracks for me so I don't cock up like so many other quizbastards do and accidentally play a bit too much of the song


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2009)

What biscuit?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 23, 2009)

HAHAAA!!!! I have just tracked down printed evidence, which backs me up, to give to a tenant who has kicked off BIG time with me lately, who said this info did not exist.  They basically called me a fucking liar

IN YOUR FACE MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What biscuit?



A chocolate tiffin from Eat. Is like a rocky road style thing 



sojourner said:


> HAHAAA!!!! I have just tracked down printed evidence, which backs me up, to give to a tenant who has kicked off BIG time with me lately, who said this info did not exist.  They basically called me a fucking liar
> 
> IN YOUR FACE MOTHERFUCKERS



Go you!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2009)

I fucking loves it when that happens. 

Not that I am a bitter man but I get it a lot and being able to prove in writing that someone calling you a liar is in fact a liar themselves is massive win.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I fucking loves it when that happens.
> 
> Not that I am a bitter man but I get it a lot and being able to prove in writing that someone calling you a liar is in fact a liar themselves is massive win.





Yep, I get it a fair bit too.  These cunts have made my life a fucking misery for the last few weeks, so I am pretty fucking happy right now.  I sent the least smug and patronising email I could muster, and now await their reply


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2009)

24 x 330ml cans of Stella for £10 @ Tesco 

Hmmm


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yep, I get it a fair bit too.  These cunts have made my life a fucking misery for the last few weeks, so I am pretty fucking happy right now.  I sent the least smug and patronising email I could muster, and now await their reply



Normally I find that I get people ignoring me at this stage.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2009)

In other news it is closer to the lunch window


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 23, 2009)

i just had a banana.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 23, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i just had a banana.



I forgot my banana today


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2009)

What colour was it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What colour was it?



Purple


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 23, 2009)

I forgot my apple


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 23, 2009)

do you want to hear my banana joke?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 23, 2009)

A man walks into a grocers shop and asks "Do you have any bananas for sale?"

The grocer replies "I'm afraid that I've only got green bananas at the moment".

The man replies "That's alright, I've got my bike outside".


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2009)

Mad bird in the office just sent off a CRB check thingy. 
The reason she needs to be CRB checked is so she can train to be a driving instructor.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Normally I find that I get people ignoring me at this stage.



  same here

I'm gonna ring them if I don't get a reply by this affy 

They'll probably be 'in a meeting' then


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> A man walks into a grocers shop and asks "Do you have any bananas for sale?"
> 
> The grocer replies "I'm afraid that I've only got green bananas at the moment".
> 
> The man replies "That's alright, I've got my bike outside".


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


>




I overheard someone tell that joke in a pub last summer. Everyone else that he told the joke to did that  as well, whereas he rolled around laughing like it was the funniest thing ever. 

And the more I thought about it, the more it made me laugh too.....


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2009)

I love crap jokes but that one left me thinking I was missing something obvious.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Mad bird in the office just sent off a CRB check thingy.
> The reason she needs to be CRB checked is so she can train to be a driving instructor.



Will she charge extra if the people learning to drive are fat!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will she charge extra if the people learning to drive are fat!



 x 10000 


I thought it a bit odd that she had to do this. 
Her reasoning (or the reason she was told) was that she would be 'working with kids' when teaching. Now I suppose that a 17 year old is young and you are being given a position of some trust and stuff but I still find it a bit


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I love crap jokes but that one left me thinking I was missing something obvious.


I think its a spoof or something on the Tommy Cooper joke:

A man walks into a greengrocer's and says "I want five pounds of potatoes please".

And the greengrocer says "we only sell kilos". 

So the man says "all right then, I'll have five pounds of kilos".


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2009)

Weather is shaping up out there now which is good. 
Weekend looks a bit shitty though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Weather is shaping up out there now which is good.
> *Weekend looks a bit shitty though*.



Yeah - I am in going to a wedding in Manchester on Saturday and looks like it might be a bit rainy


----------



## marty21 (Apr 23, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> I think its a spoof or something on the Tommy Cooper joke:
> 
> A man walks into a greengrocer's and says "I want five pounds of potatoes please".
> 
> ...



  Cooper was a genius, I still want to do the thing he did with cabbies, the genius was he never saw the punchline

a cabbie would have Cooper in a cab, at the end of the journey Cooper would say, "have a drink on me later"  after paying, and stuff something in the cab driver's shirt pocket, then he'd walk off...the cab driver would allow a certain time for Cooper to disappear, then put his hand in his pocket and pull out





























a tea bag 


genius


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 23, 2009)

I've seen the bike punchline online for years now... I think that fact it's a non-punchline is what's funny about it.

Look http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q="it's+ok+i've+got+my+bike+outside"&meta=  I hate it when I don't get something


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Cooper was a genius, I still want to do the thing he did with cabbies, the genius was he never saw the punchline
> 
> a cabbie would have Cooper in a cab, at the end of the journey Cooper would say, "have a drink on me later"  after paying, and stuff something in the cab driver's shirt pocket, then he'd walk off...the cab driver would allow a certain time for Cooper to disappear, then put his hand in his pocket and pull out
> 
> ...




He was one of a kind.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 23, 2009)

I thought my snifffles were hay fever but now I feel achy and a bit feverish. I don't want a cold! 

I have a wedding to go to this weekend and I want to look like devilishly curvy and alluring rather than a sniffling Typhoid Mary!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2009)

Just had one of those lunches that should never have ended. 
In my younger days I have quit jobs just to extend lunches like the one I had today.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 23, 2009)

just been speaking to a bloke about hedges


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2009)

and benson?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> and benson?



that would have been slightly more interesting


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> just been speaking to a bloke about hedges



I hope you managed to slip the phrase "so would you like your bush trimmed?" into the conversation.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 23, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I hope you managed to slip the phrase "so would you like your bush trimmed?" into the conversation.



I forgot


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I forgot



Marty  *shakes head sadly*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 23, 2009)

090423_Non-ministerial_gov_dept_chit_chat_Ligers


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 23, 2009)

today I am pleased to announce that I'm doing a spot of thinking with the brain.


----------



## prunus (Apr 23, 2009)

today I am pleased to announce that I'm doing a spot of drinking from the drain.


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 23, 2009)

today I am pleased to announce that I'm doing a spot of acheing from the pain.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2009)

Dum dee dum dee daa


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 23, 2009)

1 hour to go 

I fucking hate this place sometimes.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I fucking hate this place sometimes.



%?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 23, 2009)

At the moment? 80% 

Fucking cliquey bunch of cliquey people


----------



## marty21 (Apr 23, 2009)

meeting at 4pm


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> meeting at 4pm



Shurley that is not allowed! No meetings after 3.00pm, that's the rules.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 23, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> At the moment? 80%
> 
> Fucking cliquey bunch of cliquey people



*psssswwswssswwwwsssswssswssw*


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *psssswwswssswwwwsssswssswssw*


Yeh, that and just generally not being asked or told about things. Ah fuck it, off to the pub in less than an hour.

Cocks!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 23, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Shurley that is not allowed! No meetings after 3.00pm, that's the rules.



can you tell them for me


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 23, 2009)

arrrgh my fuckin brothers only gone and cashed like 700 quids worth of cheques at some dodgy loan shark place, now I gotta fuckin bail him out.


----------



## prunus (Apr 23, 2009)

^^^ What?  What do you mean?  Someone's ripped him off £700?


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 23, 2009)

prunus said:


> ^^^ What?  What do you mean?  Someone's ripped him off £700?



he's cashed 7 cheques all for 100 quid, he owes them 700 quid, he's only paying the interest to stop them cashing the cheques to his account which he can't even afford because he's been getting my mam to pay it.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2009)

Conversation: 

Me: Hi there, just calling about the work for October 
Dick: Oh yes, it is not something that we are going to do now. 
Me: Pardon? 
Dick: It is not something that we are going to do now. 
Me: You have signed a contract and the work has started. 
Dick: We need different terms. 
Me: In what sense do you mean different terms? 
Dick: The way that we work now is paying people once we have completed our sales. 
Me: So I do six months work and then wait for you to earn off the back of me before you pay me? 
Dick: Every other company seems happy with this. 
Me: I just spoke to another company who said they are now taking you to court. 
Dick: Silence 
Me: You need to pay the amount you owe me. 
Dick: We can't 
Me: Why? 
Dick: We are waiting for some funds. 
Me: Who from? 
Dick: Obviously I can't tell you that. 
Me: Well what can you say to stop me from taking legal action.
Dick: Silence 

Same old, same old, same old......


----------



## prunus (Apr 23, 2009)

Ah.  Fuckery.  And no doubt they're charging him something a little over base rate of 0.5% interest pa.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> arrrgh my fuckin brothers only gone and cashed like 700 quids worth of cheques at some dodgy loan shark place, now I gotta fuckin bail him out.





prunus said:


> ^^^ What?  What do you mean?  Someone's ripped him off £700?



 

That is shitty babes!


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 23, 2009)

prunus said:


> Ah.  Fuckery.  And no doubt they're charging him something a little over base rate of 0.5% interest pa.



I don't know how much the interest is, I've not spoken to him, only my mam, she thinks he's a fucking idiot too. I'm a bit pissed off, but I don't mind because I'll get it back, just in installments. If I just pay the lump sum that will be the end of it and hopefully he'll sort his fucking life out.


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> That is shitty babes!



yeah but I'm just thankful it's not my other brother who's a million times worse! 

I seriously cannot understand how they have trned out like this. It's fucking embarassing.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 23, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I don't know how much the interest is, I've not spoken to him, only my mam, she thinks he's a fucking idiot too. I'm a bit pissed off, but I don't mind because I'll get it back, just in installments. *If I just pay the lump sum that will be the end of it and hopefully he'll sort his fucking life out*.



 Hope so - for you and your Mum's sake as much as his!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> yeah but I'm just thankful it's not my other brother who's a million times worse!



So he cashed seven hundred million pounds worth of cheques?


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> So he cashed seven hundred million pounds worth of cheques?



nah, he gets arrested for shit like chucking fireworks at people through the windows of moving vehicles.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 23, 2009)

Leave him to sort out his own shit maybe?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2009)

People whispering in the office 
People meeting in pubs later
Odd


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> People whispering in the office
> People meeting in pubs later
> Odd




I'm having a lovely day. Didn't even have a biscuit, just didn't fancy it


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> People whispering in the office
> People meeting in pubs later
> Odd


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Leave him to sort out his own shit maybe?



I said this to my mam actually. I think she's just concerned cus he's in his last year of uni and he don't earn much and that. Fuck knows.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 23, 2009)

for fucks sake

I have to go back into work to do a viewing later - the lead can't get there any other time apparently

well he'll fucking have to if he takes the fucking office, won't he?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Conversation:
> 
> Me: Hi there, just calling about the work for October
> Dick: Oh yes, it is not something that we are going to do now.
> ...



  my boss has been throwing his hands up in the air again.  we're not making a profit.  but I thought we were going to continue and get through the year and make it up next year

seems not. again. so utterly unmotivated


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> well he'll fucking have to if he takes the fucking office, won't he?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I'm gonna ring them if I don't get a reply by this affy
> 
> They'll probably be 'in a meeting' then



annnnd....they were 'out of the office'.

all day.

JUST after I sent that email.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2009)

Draaaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggg


----------



## zenie (Apr 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Conversation:
> 
> Me: Hi there, just calling about the work for October
> Dick: Oh yes, it is not something that we are going to do now.
> ...


 
poor badge


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 24, 2009)

Good morrrrrrrning wage slaves!!!!!

Heres hoping you all have a most excellent FRIDAY!!!!!  I know it's an important day for you lot 

I might go back to bed....


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

Friday
Pieday
Highday
Flyday
Myday
Slyday

Woke feeling like pants but the Friday goodness will start seeping in shortly I think. 
Not leaving till a bit later today and have some mildly interesting work to do today which helps the drag.


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 24, 2009)

no ones gonna see my lovely message now


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Friday
> Pieday
> Highday
> Flyday
> ...



friday - the day that it is
pieday - the pie you eat for pub lunch
highday - the cheeky spliff you have after pub lunch
flyday - the coolness of the entire day
myday - yes it is YOUR day! go you! 
slyday - the porno you are downloading on your work computer

I suck  I are also a bit high on painkillers lol


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> Good morrrrrrrning wage slaves!!!!!
> 
> Heres hoping you all have a most excellent FRIDAY!!!!!  I know it's an important day for you lot
> 
> I might go back to bed....



This message ^ ^ ?


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> This message ^ ^ ?



yyyeaaah you fix0red it!!!! i think i love you!  .... maybe not actually....


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

Sometimes I hare rushing in the morning. You know when you get up with exactly enough time to wash, dress, make sarnies and get out the door in time for commute and stuff? However when I get up and have an hour to kill it does make getting going a struggle.


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 24, 2009)

I wouldn't know because I'm always late for everything, not even fashionably late, more like an hour.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 24, 2009)

Ugh couldn't sleep, think it's cuz i had a can of coke at 4pm 
Still, today *is* my favourite day


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

Normally halfway through the commute by now but currently in the dressing gown. 
Third coffee and cigarette completed
Sarnies for lunch made 
Just need to dress
Hmmm


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 24, 2009)

I was late yesterday too, and said 'ugh, sorry etc' to manager and he said 'don't worry about it, we don't keep farm hours here' As jobs go i don't mind it so much


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

I will still be good for a 9am start as long as I get out the door by just gone 8am
Hoping for that Friday long lunch and then an early finish


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Still, today *is* my favourite day




...still going to drag like a bastard though eh?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

Was three minutes late to my desk
Feel bad but not so bad that it has stopped me watching the F1 practise of course


----------



## prunus (Apr 24, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> Good morrrrrrrning wage slaves!!!!!
> 
> Heres hoping you all have a most excellent FRIDAY!!!!!  I know it's an important day for you lot
> 
> I might go back to bed....



Yeah, thanks


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Feel bad but not so bad that it has stopped me watching the F1 practise of course


Ah, so that's why he was up early!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Ah, so that's why he was up early!



Who? 

Lewis Hamilton?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 24, 2009)

Right, got a few hours kip last night, although woke up at 3am and stayed awake 

I am determined to take it as easy as I can today.  I still feel exhausted to the bone and given the boss's rant last night, everyone can just fuck the fuck off.  Why should I knock myself out if he's gonna double-back on his fucking plans and fold us anyway? Twat.

Anyhoo - yeh, nice pic TP.  Thanks for that


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Who?
> 
> Lewis Hamilton?


No, my other arf


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 24, 2009)

Spent the last hour dealing with lots of queries about people not being able to log in to our website last night and this morning; emailing our external IT guys... only for them to come back and say our server went down, someone in your office sorted in out at 8am this morning!

Then why didn't that someone fucking tell me what had happened? I'm the one that gets any queries if things go wrong with our sites


----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2009)

Overslept, got in 20 mins later, now having my first cup of tea of the day, and After Eights, for breakfast...mmmmmmminty


----------



## sojourner (Apr 24, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Then why didn't that someone fucking tell me what had happened? I'm the one that gets any queries if things go wrong with our sites



Because the entire world is filled with incompetent teflon-shouldered cunts, Biddly.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 24, 2009)

Meh. Eating porridge.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Because the entire world is filled with incompetent teflon-shouldered cunts, Biddly.


I know.

*sigh*

___~~


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 24, 2009)

POOR US!!11!!!
\
:wails:


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

Nearly 10am 
I love Friday but this one has already hit the skids in the drag stakes for me. 
Have stuff to do but (as always) I am waiting for others to give me stuff I should have already had.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

__~


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 24, 2009)

Wanna hear about the sick-puppy thing I did last night*?







* instead of writing my PQ


----------



## prunus (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah yeah yeah.

Spill the beans,


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 24, 2009)

Did an edited thing


----------



## prunus (Apr 24, 2009)

why...?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

Perv


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 24, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> Good morrrrrrrning wage slaves!!!!!
> 
> Heres hoping you all have a most excellent FRIDAY!!!!!  I know it's an important day for you lot
> 
> I might go back to bed....


i wish i was back in bed. friends birthday last night. landlord of the local pub invited us to stop in after the doors had shut. drank my body weight in g&t's. felt like a brilliant idea at the time. feel wretched now.....

fried egg sarnie for brekkie is helping, how soon can i fuck the fuck off do you think?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 24, 2009)

prunus said:


> why...?



Because I love him  I heard him say the word 'tickle' yesterday


----------



## prunus (Apr 24, 2009)

Half ten?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Did an edited thing


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


>



will pm


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

Ouch  

I felt mildy hungover this morning but was in bed by 11pm so you were just 'locking' in at this stage.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 24, 2009)

Oi stella!  Don't be keeping secrets 


Paulie - I wouldn't have even come in


----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> will pm


----------



## prunus (Apr 24, 2009)

She's a naughty girl...


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 24, 2009)

She's a perv


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

Sojjy Sojjy Sojjy.... 
Hope the day is better for you today. 

I am off to see a new office today, getting bored of squatting


----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2009)

prunus said:


> She's a naughty girl...





BiddlyBee said:


> She's a perv



admirable qualities imo


----------



## prunus (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh, to be sure, to be sure 

I'm geetting quite squirmy just thinking about it.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 24, 2009)

i feel dizzy sitting down. coffe and egg sarnie was good but how can i last out 7 hours here? 

were you sick on a kitteh stella? the nation needs to know...


----------



## sojourner (Apr 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Sojjy Sojjy Sojjy....
> Hope the day is better for you today.
> 
> I am off to see a new office today, getting bored of squatting



ta bajjy - I am MAKING it better for me today.  Sick of being the only one who seems to give a shit. 

Still not paying rent on your place then?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2009)

prunus said:


> Oh, to be sure, to be sure
> 
> I'm geetting quite squirmy just thinking about it.



I've been pimping out my young cousins to the quizmistress!


----------



## prunus (Apr 24, 2009)

Tsk tsk.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 24, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i feel dizzy sitting down. coffe and egg sarnie was good but how can i last out 7 hours here?
> 
> were you sick on a kitteh stella? the nation needs to know...



Sick on a kitteh?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Still not paying rent on your place then?



Nope... 

Been trying to but the landlord and agent seem crap. 
I have had a referral for a place today which sounds good and is on mates rates.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Nope...
> 
> Been trying to but the landlord and agent seem crap.
> I have had a referral for a place today which sounds good and is on mates rates.



Tbh, I'd stay there - not paying rent = more dosh in the cashflow, no?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Tbh, I'd stay there - not paying rent = more dosh in the cashflow, no?



It does and we have ridden this sitting tenant freebie thing for three months now. Real bonus for the cash-flow of course but don't like the uncertainty, especially in regards to phone lines and internet connection.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2009)

whispering lady is back


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

*psssswwswssswwwwsssswssswssw*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 24, 2009)

bone her.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2009)

I was just remembering an old work colleague, and the bizarre discussion we had, a member of staff wanted to leave before sundown for religious reasons, it was only really an issue in the winter, and she came in early to do her hours, so I didn't  mind her leaving at 4 in December if she did her hours, the colleague was the regional manager, who had a go at me over this, a rant, in which she said , if you allow her to do this, she'll be off at 2pm in the Winter, I told her that in England the sun never sets at 2pm, she was adamant that it did (she was in her 50s, I assume she had experienced a couple of winters in the UK), she bet me £50 that it did, and demanded proof that it didn't, I got a diary, and gently pointed out the sun set times to her

she was earning about £50,000 a year 


and i never got that £50


----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> bone her.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> she was earning about £50,000 a year
> 
> and i never got that £50



Civil action?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Civil action?



frankly, I'm glad I don't have to inhabit the same air space as her anymore


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 24, 2009)

bone her as well.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

Want


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 24, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> bone her as well.



I bet you anything that a fishfinger sandwich would make you feel tons better  I've just been pondering this.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> bone her as well.



i think I would definitely suffer from some sort of failure downstairs if I was ever in a position to bone her


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Want



I watched View to a Kill the other night and really enjoyed it. Some are so much better than others.

When you crack and get the Complete Columbo will you rip for me?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I bet you anything that a fishfinger sandwich would make you feel tons better  I've just been pondering this.



yes it would!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

My lunch is mapped out now. 
Boss man wants a liquid lunch. 
This pretty much wipes out my afternoon.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i think I would definitely suffer from some sort of failure downstairs if I was ever in a position to bone her


that's such a lovely way of putting it


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I watched View to a Kill the other night and really enjoyed it. Some are so much better than others.



There are some less than good films but Bond is something that I want to get in one foul swoop. The only ones I have are: 

On Her Majesty's Secret Service (1969) - George Lazenby 
Casino Royale (2006) - Daniel Craig
Quantum Of Solace (2008) - Daniel Craig



5t3IIa said:


> When you crack and get the Complete Columbo will you rip for me?



I really fucking loves a box set I does


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> yes it would!



You know when you make them on bloomer slices and you can't quite bite through the delicious crust so it sorta peels off the side of the sandwich and butter and fishfinger juice drip down your chin? Win


----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You know when you make them on bloomer slices and you can't quite bite through the delicious crust so it sorta peels off the side of the sandwich and butter and fishfinger juice drip down your chin? Win



I so want one one, I haven't enjoyed the splendor of a fishfinger sarnie for a few months


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I bet you anything that a fishfinger sandwich would make you feel tons better  I've just been pondering this.


i don't eat fish tho (altho i used to love fishfingers). thinking about it, we found some veggie fishfingers recently and they were quite acceptable, in a wrong kind of way. i'm going to eat my banana and up my potassium levels.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It does and we have ridden this sitting tenant freebie thing for three months now. Real bonus for the cash-flow of course but don't like the uncertainty, especially in regards to phone lines and internet connection.



Yeh, but I'd still stay put, keep cashflow going, and you could always move to serviced offices if you had to move pronto

One thing I'd recommend doing re phone lines is using an 08 number - if you don't already, then it's probably a pain in the arse to change all stationery etc, but it does mean you can take the number anywhere and just clip it to any phone number, whether it's external or one of a range of DDIs


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I so want one one, I haven't enjoyed the splendor of a fishfinger sarnie for a few months



I'm gonna have one tonight even if it means buying bread and fishfingers


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 24, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i don't eat fish tho (altho i used to love fishfingers). thinking about it, we found some veggie fishfingers recently and they were quite acceptable, in a wrong kind of way. i'm going to eat my banana and up my potassium levels.



I'm a pescatarian but I would be very insterested in veggie fishfingers. Link? Holland and Barrett?


----------



## prunus (Apr 24, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i don't eat fish tho (altho i used to love fishfingers). thinking about it, we found some *veggie fishfingers* recently and they were quite acceptable, in a wrong kind of way. i'm going to eat my banana and up my potassium levels.



Wtf...???


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm a pescatarian but I would be very insterested in veggie fishfingers. Link? Holland and Barrett?


all i remember is a blue and white packaging. i think she got them from waitrose


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 24, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> all i remember is a blue and white packaging. i think she got them from waitrose



'She'  Waitrose, eh? Gawd, I'd have to go all the waiy to Islington for a Waitrose. What's that one up by Holloway Road? Is that a Waitrose or a Morrisons?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

The only fish I eat is tuna and the only thing that saddens me is the lack of fishfinger sarnies in my life.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> 'She'  Waitrose, eh? Gawd, I'd have to go all the waiy to Islington for a Waitrose. What's that one up by Holloway Road? Is that a Waitrose or a Morrisons?



there is a Waitrose in the city, Whitecross St, near the Barbican, I might have been there a couple of times


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

The hunt for the veggie fish finger begins


----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> The only fish I eat is tuna and the only thing that saddens me is the lack of fishfinger sarnies in my life.



tuna fingers?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> 'She'  Waitrose, eh? Gawd, I'd have to go all the waiy to Islington for a Waitrose. What's that one up by Holloway Road? Is that a Waitrose or a Morrisons?


holloway road has a rather maginficent waitrose. that's where the veggie fishfingers came from.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> there is a Waitrose in the city, Whitecross St, near the Barbican, I might have been there a couple of times



The Barbican one is N1 innit?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 24, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> holloway road has a rather maginficent waitrose. that's where the veggie fishfingers came from.



Yes that's what I thought but look http://www.waitrose.com/branches/branchsearchresults.aspx?searchtext=e1+4jt&nearestpostcode=E1W+1YY


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

The Vegetarian Society endorse these - http://www.bazaarbuilder.com/cgi-bi...ant=cb260&prodid=306&sinprod=1&currencyid=287


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> tuna fingers?


tuna goujons?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> The Vegetarian Society endorse these - http://www.bazaarbuilder.com/cgi-bi...ant=cb260&prodid=306&sinprod=1&currencyid=287


them's the ones


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 24, 2009)

Do they taste fishy?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> them's the ones



Invoice on way
Cheque or bank transfer will be fine


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> tuna fingers?







BiddlyBee said:


> tuna *goujons*?



 x 10000


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 24, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Do they taste fishy?


kind of. they've got that non-descript kind of fishy mush fish finger experience down pretty well. i would imagine proper fish eaters will loathe them but us veggies need to take our chances to simulate the real thing.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes that's what I thought but look http://www.waitrose.com/branches/branchsearchresults.aspx?searchtext=e1+4jt&nearestpostcode=E1W+1YY


 don't understand. there is a waitrose @365 holloway road, i know, i was sent there on monday to buy tea and tunnocks.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

Gold FM seem to be on an Elvis tip today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 24, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> don't understand. there is a waitrose @365 holloway road, i know, i was sent there on monday to buy tea and tunnocks.



I'm thinking it's cuz I put my home postcode in and it's decided not to show me the Holloway one cuz it thinks it's too far away.....little knowing that I can get the 254 ALL THE WAY THERE for maximum shopping ease!!1!!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> The Barbican one is N1 innit?



don't know the post code tbf


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> don't know the post code tbf



Barbican is near-ish Angel innit? Like, nearish Farringdon? Like, not the City at all?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Barbican is near-ish Angel innit? Like, nearish Farringdon? Like, not the City at all?



it's also near Morgate and Liverpool St, which is in the city


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it's also near Morgate and Liverpool St, which is in the city



*foldsarms* Map?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 24, 2009)

there's a new waitrose in n1 where the woolieworths used to be. the missus said its a bit too swanky and suave for her liking so i have avoided the entire area ever since.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

Is it lunch soon?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *foldsarms* Map?



google it 

it is 5 minutes walk from Morgate tube, I know, I've walked it, closest tube would be Morgate, in the *city*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Is it lunch soon?



i bleeding hope so.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i bleeding hope so.



Are you gonna get back on the horse that threw you?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 24, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> there's a new waitrose in n1 where the woolieworths used to be. the missus said its a bit too swanky and suave for her liking so i have avoided the entire area ever since.



It'd take me 2xbuses and a walk along Graham Rd/Dalston Lane (can't justify third bus for that bit) to get there. The Waitrose site should factor in bus routes but I suppose them as shop at Waitrose don't go on buses.



marty21 said:


> google it
> 
> it is 5 minutes walk from Morgate tube, I know, I've walked it, closest tube would be Morgate, in the *city*



Oh, is it? I don't think that one was on the map either so I was confused. *unfoldsarms* *refusestolookembarrassed*


----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It'd take me 2xbuses and a walk along Graham Rd/Dalston Lane (can't justify third bus for that bit) to get there. The Waitrose site should factor in bus routes but I suppose them as shop at Waitrose don't go on buses.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, is it? I don't think that one was on the map either so I was confused. *unfoldsarms* *refusestolookembarrassed*



Whitechapel to Morgate , 3 stops? on the tube


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Whitechapel to Morgate , 3 stops? on the tube



Nah, have to change for Circle line. I like the 254  I like to sit on the top on the left 3 seats back, put Resonance on the radio and gaze blankly out of the window daydreaming about shagging my boss for hours and hours


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

Who doesn't


----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Nah, have to change for Circle line. I like the 254  I like to sit on the top on the left 3 seats back, put Resonance on the radio and gaze blankly out of the window daydreaming about shagging my boss for hours and hours



apart from denying you the opportunity of a shag marathon dream on the 254, which is a good thing, surely the Hammersmith and City line, or the Metropolitan line goes  to Whitechapel ? no need for circle


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 24, 2009)

i think i'm going to have to go home, i'm feeling worse and worse. damn you publican!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i think i'm going to have to go home, i'm feeling worse and worse. damn you publican!!!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 24, 2009)

i'm going to bunk at 1 i reckon. i can cunningly use the fact of needing to work on a presentation for monday as a ruse. and then go home and fall asleep in the garden


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> apart from denying you the opportunity of a shag marathon dream on the 254, which is a good thing, surely the Hammersmith and City line, or the Metropolitan line goes  to Whitechapel ? no need for circle



I am nearer Stepney Green than Whitechapel and the H&C barely ever goes there. Sorry to be making excuses 

Tbf I do estimate that I'll enjoy going to the City more then Holloway thought 

Perhaps a bus...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

Rhinestone Cowboy on the radio
This has now replaced the theme from the Littlest Hobo in my head


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 24, 2009)

_Like a rhinestone cowboy (de dow dow)
Riding out on a horse in a star-spangled rodeo (dow dow dow)
Like a rhinestone cowboy (de dow dow)
Getting cards and letters from people I don't even know
And offers comin' over the phone...._


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

Yawning now
This does not make for a good afternoon I fear


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 24, 2009)

Lincoln's Inn  Fields: packed with nips

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...1zL4HKAZc/s1600-h/image-upload-239-777871.jpg


----------



## Yetman (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm on my weekly friday afternoon confernece call where I sit reading urban until I hear my name an d then go "whoa! what!!" and my boss goes 'hmmmm....'

WHOA. name. back soon kids. hold tight


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

Lunch in the convivial surrounds of the Cat's Back public house and imbibed three pints of good Guinness. The guvnor joined me and was on good form talking about the old days of business and such. Two quality lunches in a row and feeling lazy as hell now.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Lincoln's Inn  Fields: packed with nips
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...1zL4HKAZc/s1600-h/image-upload-239-777871.jpg


 think that's quite close to where I work.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

Conspiracy afoot


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 24, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> think that's quite close to where I work.



Let's do lunch


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Let's do lunch


Will it be like this?  

(joking... can't help but think of that thread)


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

Ladies whom lunch


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 24, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Will it be like this?
> 
> (joking... can't help but think of that thread)



Yes. What we do is spend ages on this thread agreeing to go somewhere then at the last minute, when we've known each other 79 seconds having just met on a street corner, I brow-beat you into doing something else. Something damp.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Something damp



sexy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> sexy



I took a sexy pic of myself in the loo earlier as I am feeling frisky this day but I am looking at the camera instead of the at myself so I look a bit odd. Blog updated!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Something damp.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 24, 2009)

*browbeatshard*


----------



## Yetman (Apr 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I took a sexy pic of myself in the loo earlier as I am feeling frisky this day but I am looking at the camera instead of the at myself so I look a bit odd. Blog updated!



Post it. Pm it to me I'll give you a boobometer rating first if you want


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 24, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Post it. Pm it to me I'll give you a boobometer rating first if you want



No nips! I was indoors, silly!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

nips?


----------



## Yetman (Apr 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Ladies whom lunch



*silently nods a nod of mutual agreement in simple grammar, acknowledging our superior status in society due to this, among other facts*



I can see me fucking off in 26 mins. I've had 2 pints an I have a bag of charlie and a load of weed sitting in my bag, waiting for me to finish work and get the weekend started. 

I'm still on the conf call btw. They are talking about importance of jew dates


----------



## Yetman (Apr 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> No nips! I was indoors, silly!



Ah you dont want warm nips on a picture.......hang them out the window for a bit then take the snap 

I'll wait in my  inbox for you


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> nips?



None.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 24, 2009)

I have been on this conference call for so long I have now doodled a life sized map of the whole universe and IT IS STILL GOING ON.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

Are you winning the call?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

Mad bird is 'beginning to worry' about another thing


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Mad bird



Now telling me how emailing PDF invoices is not good business practise. They are important so should be posted.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 24, 2009)

Have you shown her how a printer works?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

Don't want to encourage her


----------



## Yetman (Apr 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Are you winning the call?



I'm still on it. I just amused them all with an anecdote about my parents which was a complete lie


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 24, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I can see me fucking off in 26 mins. I've had 2 pints an I have a bag of charlie and a load of weed sitting in my bag, waiting for me to finish work and get the weekend started.


*steals Yetman's bag*


----------



## sojourner (Apr 24, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Have you shown her how a printer works?





Badgers said:


> Don't want to encourage her


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 24, 2009)

*yawn stretch*  

hello  how are we all doing then?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 24, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> *yawn stretch*
> 
> hello  how are we all doing then?



Slaving, ta.

God, it feels like _months_ since you posted that snarky message this morning you evil cow


----------



## Yetman (Apr 24, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> *yawn stretch*
> 
> hello  how are we all doing then?



I've been on the phone for an hour and a half. Work is sucking ASS and I want to kill myself in the eyes with a rusty old bean juice covrered SPORK.

How the devil are you? Just woke up is it


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I'm still on it. I just amused them all with an anecdote about my parents which was a complete lie



Win ^ ^ 

I am trying to reach a guy who owes me cash. 

Called him and left a message but no call back 
Called him and left a message but no call back 
Emailed him asking him to drop me a line but no reply 
Emailed him asking him if he fancied lunch and he appears 

The system works


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 24, 2009)

1hr 53mins to go


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 24, 2009)

yeah I just woke up  

and my mates just asked me to house sit for her on 6-12th may so I'm getting a seaside holiday


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## pengaleng (Apr 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Slaving, ta.
> 
> God, it feels like _months_ since you posted that snarky message this morning you evil cow



I know, I'm such a cunt lol  but nevermind you guys!!!!!! it's FRIDAY!!!!!!


----------



## Yetman (Apr 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


>



Dont mess with us you out-of-towners. I have a spork. A spork I say. And I'm not afraid to use it! Am I geraldine.

No malcolm.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 24, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I know, I'm such a cunt lol  but nevermind you guys!!!!!! it's FRIDAY!!!!!!



How come you've just got up you shmuck 

I WELL wanted to stay in bed this morning man. What have you got that I havent?


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 24, 2009)

Yetman said:


> What have you got that I havent?



a sick note


----------



## Yetman (Apr 24, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> a sick note



sick


----------



## sojourner (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm working from home, and have just cracked open a bottle of wine

fuck work


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 24, 2009)

Yetman said:


> sick



totally man, they've given me a year off.


----------



## prunus (Apr 24, 2009)

b  o  r  e  d


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

This is hurting now and still a while to go.
Normally get away at 5pm but have to lock up. 
Will be out of here soon though


----------



## sojourner (Apr 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> This is hurting now and still a while to go.
> Normally get away at 5pm but have to lock up.
> Will be out of here soon though



sends winey sojjy vibes to aid the last bajjy drag


fuck me, when did i start talking like this?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> sends winey sojjy vibes to aid the last bajjy drag
> 
> 
> fuck me, when did i start talking like this?



When we became cooler than 'them' Sojjy auld gal


----------



## sojourner (Apr 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> When we became cooler than 'them' Sojjy auld gal



eh, less of the auld

i have aged 10 years in the last month, no shit.  fucking job.

still, *clink* I'll have one for you chuck


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

I am now staring at the door
Might have a wee to kill a few mins


----------



## sojourner (Apr 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am now staring at the door
> Might have a wee to kill a few mins



why don't you do that cartoon thing of starting to run, but with your legs just going round and round on the spot?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> why don't you do that cartoon thing of starting to run, but with your legs just going round and round on the spot?



I could do but my eyes are currently popping out on stalks and there is a banana skin on the floor


----------



## sojourner (Apr 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I could do but my eyes are currently popping out on stalks and there is a banana skin on the floor



god

that's almost black and white mickey mouse, right there 

or is it itchy and scratchy?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2009)

Right all, see you on the other side (Monday) as this Badger is fucking outta here


----------



## sojourner (Apr 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Right all, see you on the other side (Monday) as this Badger is fucking outta here



*whoosh*

tara


----------



## rennie (Apr 24, 2009)

15 min til the pub.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 27, 2009)

It's Moanday so I beat Badgers to first post of the week!

Something to be proud of


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2009)

another week begins

<prays to the god of the internets that work broadband is working today>


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 27, 2009)

Friend of mine is having trouble with his Facebook.



> In the last few months I've hooked up with a number of old friends from high school that I have not seen in decades so I don't know them all that well or what they are up to but we are reconnecting slowly.
> 
> One old friend posts different things on her status and we've exchange quips and jokes about them. So last night I see this posted in her status:
> 
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2009)

Monday blues setting in but waiting to hear if I am finally an uncle today. 
Sisters first kiddy was due to arrive on Saturday so (like most our family) is proving to be a bit late already. 
No business trip as a result of impending unclehood but on standyby waiting for some news. 

Have a lot to do today and a beard to get trimmed at lunchtime so hopefully a busy day that passes quickly


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 27, 2009)

7 more hours of this? Really?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 27, 2009)

*stretches*

Ah! 7 more hours to prepare for my starring role this evening 

*slurpscaffiene*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *stretches*
> 
> Ah! 7 more hours to prepare for my starring role this evening
> 
> *slurpscaffiene*



 You are a star!!

The circle line carriage I got in this morning was infused with the great smell of fart. And to make it better we stopped in a tunnel for a while to allow everyone to further appreciate its olafactory beauty. So beautiful I was gaging by the time to got to Great Portland Street!

Now to find out who has the £13.50 I was owed from last week. Let's start with the newbie *fetches the jump leads*


----------



## prunus (Apr 27, 2009)

Morning all!

The perfect start to a Monday morning - 2 1/2 hour 8am meeting.  Mmm-hmm, I feel *gooooood* now.

Where's the drugs at?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2009)

Still fairly steady with work which is good news on a Monday I guess.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 27, 2009)

Not got much day work today. Am finessing General Knowledge for tonight. Is _very_ light-weight. 

I am confused between them as squeaked 'Was too hard!' and them what thundered 'Is too easy!' last time


----------



## prunus (Apr 27, 2009)

Tell you want, why not try a few out on here?  Give us something to do and we can give you feedback.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Not got much day work today. Am finessing General Knowledge for tonight. Is _very_ light-weight.
> 
> I am confused between them as squeaked 'Was too hard!' and them what thundered 'Is too easy!' last time



The ones saying it was too easy were probably just showing off!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 27, 2009)

prunus said:


> Tell you want, why not try a few out on here?  Give us something to do and we can give you feedback.



Can't! Some urbans are attending!

Will PM.


----------



## prunus (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 27, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The ones saying it was too easy were probably just showing off!



I think so too. Some wanker in a 'tache giving it the 'Oh, there's not enough politics' while the woman who invited me to do it in the first place was all 'God, Stells that was _hard_!'

It's a cunting minefield and I'm going to stop listening to what people say a bit. Except prunus atm.


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh dear! I got to work this morning and found the office building (we rent a serviced office) has been seized by bailiffs! Could still get into the office but because there's not internet or phones I said I was going to work from home :/


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 27, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Oh dear! I got to work this morning and found the office building (we rent a serviced office) has been seized by bailiffs! Could still get into the office but because there's not internet or phones I said I was going to work from home :/



Oh blimey. Have your lot still been paying and all that? Do you think they'll be able to just move to a new building?

What a shocker though


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh blimey. Have your lot still been paying and all that? Do you think they'll be able to just move to a new building?
> 
> What a shocker though



Well it looks like the company that seized the building is taking over the operation and they're promising it will carry on the same but with them running the show instead of MLS, but who knows?

Maybe if the office is no longer available I could persuade my boss to let me"work" from home permanantly?


----------



## prunus (Apr 27, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Oh dear! I got to work this morning and found the office building (we rent a serviced office) has been seized by bailiffs! Could still get into the office but because there's not internet or phones I said I was going to work from home :/





Hmm....  Sounds bad.  Are you sure it's worth carrying on working at home...?

Oh, sorry, I see, it's the office management co. that have gone tits up, that's less bad (I hope).


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 27, 2009)

hellllooo everyone, guess what??!!!!  I'm up in time to go to the dentist!!!!! in fact, I was in southend this morning, so I have done exceptionally well


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 27, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> hellllooo everyone, guess what??!!!!  I'm up in time to go to the dentist!!!!! in fact, I was in southend this morning, so I have done exceptionally well



Oh thank fuck for that!

Good luck!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Oh dear! I got to work this morning and found the office building (we rent a serviced office) has been seized by bailiffs! Could still get into the office but because there's not internet or phones I said I was going to work from home :/



Blimey, that is a tough start to the week!! 



prunus said:


> Hmm....  Sounds bad.  Are you sure it's worth carrying on working at home...?



I would guess that ovaltina's company is ok but the owners of the serviced office are the ones in trouble.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 27, 2009)

I drank at least seventeen million pints of beer yesterday after doing a 4k run, fuck me I feel like shit. Now I know why I take drugs. Still, nothing a fat irish breakfast wont sort out. The mrs is still hoying her guts up at home crawling around the house and crying because she's so hung over.

I fucking woke up at 4am and couldnt get back to sleep either. Booze is crap on its own


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm feelin pretty dodge and could do with a spliff, but I did that before and sitting in the dentist chair whie you have the horrors is not a good place to be lol


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2009)

Can see me being asleep about 8pm tonight after tea and an episode of Spooks or Buffy depending on mood.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Can see me being asleep about 8pm tonight after tea and an episode of Spooks or Buffy depending on mood.



I am a bit sleepy now tbh


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2009)

Just walked three minutes to the shop.
Now I am tired and wet all other.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just walked three minutes to the shop.
> Now I am tired and wet all other.



Phwaor.

No sandwich lady today and weirdly I am not even hungry  Might saunter to the baked potato shop though, or I might mooch. Not decided yet.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2009)

Jacket potato sounds nice
I have pastie and banane today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 27, 2009)

I want one swimming in butter and cheese and coleslaw but I am watching what I stuff in my maw at the mo so lo-phat cream cheeze for me!


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> ovaltina's company is ok but the owners of the serviced office are the ones in trouble.



Yup that's right. They must have been running down for a while now, which explains why when things broke they were taken out of action, never repaired. Anyway - nice to have an extra day off.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2009)

Watching the Baftas at the moment


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm baaaaack


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 27, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm baaaaack



That was quick  Are you lisping through the gaps where yer teefs was?


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That was quick  Are you lisping through the gaps where yer teefs was?



they didnt work on my right side at all!!!!  apparently it's alright, just fuckin sore, it's gonna have to come out tho

I had 3 injections so i cant feel my nose, worst one was in the roof of my mouth, hurt like fuck it did, but I'm a double hard bastard so I dont care.

I had a filling, they took the bit of tooth out that I broke on the left side and put a temp filling in to later be assessed for a crown and I had a scale on my bottom teeth, I fuckin hate scale man.


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm gonna fuckin roll a spliff, fuck the dry socket as long as I dont cain it it'll be alright.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2009)

Baftas is a bit crap
Same as most years I guess


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2009)

This evening I have to go out for an hour between 8.15 and 9.15. I don't want to as it is a really incovenient time menaing I won't be able to do much  before or after.

And, more to the point, I had planned to use this evening productively boosting up Mario Kart Wii stats


----------



## prunus (Apr 27, 2009)

B


----------



## prunus (Apr 27, 2009)

O


----------



## prunus (Apr 27, 2009)

R


----------



## prunus (Apr 27, 2009)

E


----------



## prunus (Apr 27, 2009)

D


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2009)

M
e

T
o
o


----------



## prunus (Apr 27, 2009)

That's cheating


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 27, 2009)

N
u
m
b
.


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 27, 2009)

prunus said:


> That's cheating



it's time saving.


----------



## prunus (Apr 27, 2009)

That's against the whole ethos of this thread.  I demand an inquiry!


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 27, 2009)

me numbness is wearing off a bit...  gettin sore...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2009)

Not sure my drooping eyelids are going to make this afternoon. 
Guess they will in the end and this is the way of most Monday's for me. 
Will be out of here like a flash, hopefully before 17:30 if possible but not sure yet.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 27, 2009)

... pnched from an old thread  





bored
 boredboredb
 boredboredbor
 boredboredbor
 boredboredbo
boredbored
 boredbored
 boredbored
 boredbored
 boredbored
 boredbored
 boredbored
 boredbored
 boredbored
 boredbored
 boredbored
 bored   boredbored   bored
 boredb  boredbored  boredb
 boredboredboredboredbored
 boredboredboredboredbored​


----------



## Yetman (Apr 27, 2009)

Fucking ace man. Irish breakfasts are the business. I was expecting it to be a deep fried steak with a load of M&M's and a whole lettuce but it wasnt, it was normal breakfast bizzle with soda bread, flat potato bread and white pudding


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 27, 2009)

Bread with potato in it?


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Bread with potato in it?



tis lush


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 27, 2009)

owwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 27, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> tis lush


Sounds like a ready made chip butty 

I'll have to try some one day.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2009)

Must. Stay. Awake.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 27, 2009)

One. Hour. Left.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> One. Hour. Left.



Longer. Than. This.


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 27, 2009)

I like working at home 

*cracks open kronenberg*


----------



## prunus (Apr 27, 2009)

Can you FEEEEEL my burning of my gaze??? Can you??????


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 27, 2009)

No, but I can feel the gentle breeze coming in through my bedroom window. Nice fresh air instead of air con. Luverley!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2009)

Hate hate hate


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 27, 2009)

sore back, swollen glands.


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 27, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> *cracks open kronenberg*



Oh dear, that went down rather well. One more won't hurt


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 27, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Oh dear, that went down rather well. One more won't hurt



You're a bastard aren't you?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You're a bastard aren't you?


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You're a bastard aren't you?





Well, it's a bit late in the day to start anything now. Lovefilm posted Battlestar Galactica through the door this morning so I might watch a bit of telly now.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2009)

Hopefully only about an hour to go now 
Am really struggling now and not happy about this state of affairs


----------



## prunus (Apr 27, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Oh dear, that went down rather well. One more won't hurt



<narrows eyes, a la 'Man With No Name'>


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2009)

Nearly there now


----------



## Yetman (Apr 27, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> swollen glans



immature mode/

lol

/immature mode


----------



## prunus (Apr 27, 2009)

I've had enough, I'm out of here.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2009)

Wiped out last night and asleep by 21:30 straight through to 06:30 so feeling a bit better today.

Hope the PQ went well last night?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2009)

2 days of no internets at work, BT get your arse out and sort it aht!!!!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 28, 2009)

3 places I've been this morning and still I have no tobacco  today isn't going to be easy!


----------



## Numbers (Apr 28, 2009)

Noon start for me this week, which is a bit weird.  It doesn't seem right having nearly 5 hours to get ready in the morning


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2009)

Numbers said:


> Noon start for me this week, which is a bit weird.  It doesn't seem right having nearly 5 hours to get ready in the morning



Have an extra shower? 
Spend ages trying on lots of different outfits?
Take ages getting your 'hair' styled just right?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Wiped out last night and asleep by 21:30 straight through to 06:30 so feeling a bit better today.
> 
> Hope the PQ went well last night?



Yes, very thank you  Loads of people I didn't know who were _there on purpose_ for the quiz! Boohoo and chum came too! 

You lot missed out on meeting DrummerBoi from stalking thread


----------



## Numbers (Apr 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Have an extra shower?
> Spend ages trying on lots of different outfits?
> Take ages getting your 'hair' styled just right?


I bathe, not shower.
Clothes already ironed and ready.
Fuck off.


----------



## prunus (Apr 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You lot missed out on meeting DrummerBoi from stalking thread



Dammit!

Glad it went well.  It's just me that knows nuttin bout nuttin then - not too difficult?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 28, 2009)

prunus said:


> Dammit!
> 
> Glad it went well.  It's just me that knows nuttin bout nuttin then - not too difficult?



Yup, just you


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2009)

Faster faster and less dragger dragger today.... 
Clearing out the pointless emails till 10am and then get on the phones to try and wake some clients up. 
Was feeling awful yesterday but sleep has sorted this and have plenty to do so hoping for a better day all round. 

Cheese and Marmite sarnies


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Cheese and Marmite sarnies


For breakfast? 

Have a meeting at 10am, want a cig, have no baccy, need nicotine!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 28, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> For breakfast?
> 
> Have a meeting at 10am, want a cig, have no baccy, need nicotine!



Oh shit. Can we do lunch tomorrow? I've arranged to be late in today (PQ Hangover is indulged by non-minsterial gov dept shocker) so can't take a decent lunch break.

Same place, same time but tomorrow?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 28, 2009)

Good, for me if there's no rain


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 28, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Good, for me if there's no rain



No, there won't be *arranges*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> For breakfast?



One at 10am
One at 11am 
One at 12pm 
Stroll to bank and barber at 1pm


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 28, 2009)

3 more days of work, 3 more days of sorrow, 3 more days in this old dump and then i'll be hooommmeee for Mayeeeeee!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 28, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 3 more days of work, 3 more days of sorrow, 3 more days in this old dump and then i'll be hooommmeee for Mayeeeeee!!!!



I remember the feeling of finishing out one's notice  Is mad. 'I don't have to care anymore and I think I'll stop now!'


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 28, 2009)

so were they all well-behaved for the PQ last night then? have you done your mystery dogs round yet?


----------



## prunus (Apr 28, 2009)

One more day til 5 days off!  Woohoo!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 28, 2009)

Can you FEEEEEL my burning of my gaze??? Can you??????


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 28, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> so were they all well-behaved for the PQ last night then? have you done your mystery dogs round yet?



Yes! No heckling! the Famous Dogs round went down very well 

I've got the hang of it now - I hope you can make the next one. It's on 25 May which is a Bank Holiday. I dunno if that's going to make positive or negative difference to turn out though. What do you reckon?

You can come down from Hackers on the 254, 253 or 106 then walk down to Commercial Road easily enough


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes! No heckling! the Famous Dogs round went down very well
> 
> I've got the hang of it now - I hope you can make the next one. It's on 25 May which is a Bank Holiday. I dunno if that's going to make positive or negative difference to turn out though. What do you reckon?
> 
> You can come down from Hackers on the 254, 253 or 106 then walk down to Commercial Road easily enough



Glad it went well last night! One day, one day Team Goth will make it!

Newbie is not in today, he's got a "funny tummy". So mucho chance to bitch about him, hee hee


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 28, 2009)

I'd have a funny tummy if my diet was 100% crisps


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'd have a funny tummy if my diet was 100% crisps



Absolutely! Though he has now added soup to his menu.


----------



## prunus (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a funny tummy.

Apparently.

Or at least people are always pointing at it and laughing.







Boom boom!


----------



## moomoo (Apr 28, 2009)

*laughs politely*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 28, 2009)

moomoo said:


> *laughs politely*



Actual lol


----------



## prunus (Apr 28, 2009)

Ithangyew.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 28, 2009)

*streeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetches*

Ah I think I might go to work now


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2009)

Great meeting 
Take data from main database and put in ExCel 
As main database is flawed, copy and manually update each line
Then discuss every single line in detail and waste the morning


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *streeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetches*
> 
> Ah I think I might go to work now



Part-timer ! 

Some of us have been faffing about on the t'internet - oh, sorry, I meant working - for hours already!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 28, 2009)

*streeeeeeeeeetches*

Here now. Gonna have lunch in 5


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2009)

Stayed dry and pretty warm all morning
Now it is my lunch hour and I have to go to town the clouds are starting to open


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 28, 2009)

Gosh, I'm quite _tired_ today


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 28, 2009)

busy. busy, means my day hasn't dragged so far - but bit of a headfuck having so much piled on me at once. Ah well, roll on 5pm!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 28, 2009)

I want chocolate. I have yogurt.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2009)

Mind drifting off .... eye lids feeling heavy.... head starting to droop .... zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2009)

Hair and beard dealt with and was glad I took an umbrella with me!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 28, 2009)

why, was it raining hair?!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2009)

I have eaten all my food and all my snacks now....I want more


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> why, was it raining hair?!



and men


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 28, 2009)

Hallujah!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2009)

__~


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2009)

The last half hour is crawling....hurry, I want to go home!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2009)

Half working and half watching Hendry on the 147 break


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 28, 2009)

5 mins and i'm out of here, off to meet my old boss for booze and gossip. started pissing it down just now tho  got soaked yesterday, now i'm about to repeat the trick...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 28, 2009)

I think I just offered to 'pop' to John Lewis to get a colleagues birthday present  I'm too tired! I don't want to!

_*But *_I just had a thought...perhaps I could add the hours and hours it's going to take to go to JL and slap 'em on my timesheet to make up for coming in late this morning


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 28, 2009)

do it, timesheet fiddles are well


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2009)

I was out at 5pm yesterday so no early departure tonight
Will try and weasel my way out of the door by quarter past latest

Need to fill in some forms later though


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2009)

Closer


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2009)

bye


----------



## prunus (Apr 28, 2009)

I am in the pub. Yay me.  Now, should it be the sausages and mash or the soup?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2009)

*still* no internets at work, BT said they'd sorted it, I said they hadn't, they said , we'll call our engineers, by home time, *still* not on  that's 2 and a half days on internetsless


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 29, 2009)

Check me out! Early to bed, early to rise!


----------



## prunus (Apr 29, 2009)

Ditto...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 29, 2009)

I woke up at 6 and feel great 
I'll probably still be late for work though


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I woke up at 6 and feel great
> I'll probably still be late for work though



I've had about 30 mins continuous sleep for the second night running and am knackered. Am getting some nytol for tonight :~(


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 29, 2009)

You got stress?  What's happening with your gig?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2009)

Morning chores done
Quick splash in the bath 
Out the door shortly and another day


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You got stress?  What's happening with your gig?



I think it's because I haven't smoked and am going a bit perculiar... should be back to normal by the end of the week.  

The repossessed office situation seems to be sorting itself out. The old reception team has been hired by the receivers and there were fewer bailiffs on the door today than on Monday, so it's all settling down. The only affect on my firm is that my boss will probably lose his deposit of a few thousand on the office. Ho hum!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2009)

long day ahead, evening meeting time again, will leave the office at 9.30pm, off tomorrow though, which is nice

<prays to the internets god again>


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 29, 2009)

I hate myself and I have RUN in to tell you guys all about it! Listen!

I was reading the back of someone's Guardian G2 on the westbound District to Temple over his shoulder and, even with my very poor eyesight, managed to get 4 down on his crossword! Egotist! But then I didn't have the nerve to go 'Mornin, 4 down is 'egotist'!'  I am ashamed of myself


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2009)

marty21 said:


> *still* no internets at work, BT said they'd sorted it, I said they hadn't, they said , we'll call our engineers, by home time, *still* not on  that's 2 and a half days on internetsless







marty21 said:


> long day ahead, evening meeting time again, will leave the office at 9.30pm, off tomorrow though, which is nice
> 
> <prays to the internets god again>



That is a long day Marty!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I hate myself and I have RUN in to tell you guys all about it! Listen!
> 
> I was reading the back of someone's Guardian G2 on the westbound District to Temple over his shoulder and, even with my very poor eyesight, managed to get 4 down on his crossword! Egotist! But then I didn't have the nerve to go 'Mornin, 4 down is 'egotist'!'  I am ashamed of myself



I always find it best not to say anything unless I am looking particularly disheveled and manic in which case I feel it is my duty to speak, and loudly, to make them think I am going to be their special friend for that journey


----------



## prunus (Apr 29, 2009)

i can haz rhinovirus?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 29, 2009)

prunus said:


> i can haz rhinovirus?



Whut?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 29, 2009)

prunus said:


> i can haz rhinovirus?



Sends these over the prunus


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2009)

Been emailed asking for paperwork 
Emailed someone asking for paperwork 
Still no response


----------



## prunus (Apr 29, 2009)

Itchy eyes?  Check.
Runny nose?  Check.
Sore throat?  Check.
Sneezing?  Check.
Achey limbs?  Check.
Curly tail?  Nope.  Phew.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Been emailed asking for paperwork
> Emailed someone asking for paperwork
> Still no response



If this paperwork is important perhaps you should send it through the post?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 29, 2009)

Fell like shit - period pain shittiness - hot, bloated, aching and my clothes feel like they are a straight jacket on me. I think I'm going to have to go and change them into a sheet with a hole cut out the top


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2009)

Sloth Flu


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I hate myself and I have RUN in to tell you guys all about it! Listen!
> 
> I was reading the back of someone's Guardian G2 on the westbound District to Temple over his shoulder and, even with my very poor eyesight, managed to get 4 down on his crossword! Egotist! But then I didn't have the nerve to go 'Mornin, 4 down is 'egotist'!'  I am ashamed of myself


stick an advert in the metro.

_you, on w-bound district doing the crossword, me peering over your shoulder. 4 down, egoist. how do you like your eggs?_


----------



## prunus (Apr 29, 2009)

Mouldy fur?  Check.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 29, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> stick an advert in the metro.
> 
> _you, on w-bound district doing the crossword, me peering over your shoulder. 4 down, egoist. how do you like your eggs?_



He doesn't read the Metro


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> He doesn't read the Metro



The Guide in the Saturday Guardian has a dating section


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 29, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The Guide in the Saturday Guardian has a dating section



I didn't actually notice _him_ so much as 4 down. Trying to set me up *muttermutter*

Got anyone else in mind?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2009)

Scanned some stuff
Emailed it to someone
Read and re-read a contract 

__~


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Scanned some stuff
> Emailed it to someone
> Read and re-read a contract
> 
> __~



You're boring this week Badgers. Go take a picture of your tits or something.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I didn't actually notice _him_ so much as 4 down. Trying to set me up *muttermutter*
> 
> Got anyone else in mind?



My friend Paul is single - tall, quite chunky. Has his own car. And his own teeth.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 29, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My friend Paul is single - tall, quite chunky. Has his own car. And his own teeth.



Chunky or fat? Hypocritically, this matters


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You're boring this week Badgers. Go take a picture of your tits or something.



I am boring this week. 
Selling it to myself as 'calm' rather than boring though. 
Have a fun lunch of filling in forms today so no park or tits sadly.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Chunky or fat? Hypocritically, this matters



Chunky, definitely. And tall. At least 6ft 2. I fancy him. A lot!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 29, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Chunky, definitely. And tall. At least 6ft 2. I fancy him. A lot!



Send pics. Like a puddle, I am.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Send pics. Like a puddle, I am.



PM sent! And you can probably find more on Facebook. Btw the silver one is Mr. QofG's


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 29, 2009)

Where is PM?


----------



## prunus (Apr 29, 2009)

10 Downing St.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Where is PM?




Sorry - got confused  Should be on it's way


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 29, 2009)

Phwoar big Paul


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 29, 2009)

Melinda Messenger has just used the word "FACT" on 'To Buy Or Not To Buy'...ooooh, the couple featured are just back from their honeymoon in Mexico, they better look for a house near the local hospital


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 29, 2009)

Right - I am off to hang the washing out and get ready for the MS nurse who is coming round later. Hope she brings cake!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2009)

Kill me


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Kill me



Soitenly! </stanlaurel>


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 29, 2009)

God this day is draaaaaaaaging. 

I think I have been misusing this thread to be all jolly and fun-loving and have forgotten what it is like to be in the throes of a proper low-down and dirty draaaaaaaaaaaaag 

Team lunch in 20 mins should break up the day but this afternoon gonna be bad


----------



## prunus (Apr 29, 2009)

In four hours I shall be leaving this place, e'en this city, for a better place, for 5 days solid of what should be joyous break.

Why then do I have to choose now to get a stinking cold?

I feel like poo.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 29, 2009)

hooray!! i've been quaffing champagne at the opening of an employment services branch down in waterloo 

now cycled back to work and feeling very lightheaded....


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2009)

Draaaaagggggggg here too... 

Had a load of forms to do for the bank which totalled 43 pages. 

Called my landlord who told me that he was replacing our washing machine. 
Now he is coming tomorrow to _*see*_ if it can be fixed so I have to do some cleaning. 
Once he realising it can't be fixed and is over 20 years old I will have to wait for a new one to arrive.


----------



## vogonity (Apr 29, 2009)

...help... need to escape...


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2009)

work is back on-line


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2009)

290 minutes to go


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2009)

finished at 9.25 and then great transport luck, aldgate train arrives as I get to the platform, arrive at Liverpool St at 9.46, and just made the 9.48 home, door to door in 30 minutes!  be nice if it was like that on the way in everyday


----------



## prunus (Apr 30, 2009)

I am on holiday.

Just wanted you all to know that tomorrow morning.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2009)

Yawn x 10

Off early but finish at 2pm today so not all bad
Home to air the flat and tidy up a bit before landlord arrives

Friday Eve!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 30, 2009)

Oops slept in! Was on air last night, good show, few drinks after...


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2009)

off today - but stuff to do


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 30, 2009)

Weather looks a bit dodge at the mo


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2009)

Bit grim but only lightly raining on me on the last bit of the commute 
Strolled through a film set for The Bill on route. 
The sign on the pavement said 'all pedestrians walking through here will be filmed, if you do not want to be filmed then walk around' or something. 

Plenty to get on with this morning and only a five hour stint today so doubt I will see a drag


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 30, 2009)

last day! currently having a cup of tea before setting off. should i buy them cakes or something? i have the hangover from hell.....


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 30, 2009)

They should buy you cake!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 30, 2009)

meh! i can't eat breakfast, let alone cake. right, here goes the bus.....


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> should i buy them cakes or something?





BiddlyBee said:


> They should buy you cake!



Curious office tradition of buying cakes when _you_ leave or celebrate a birthday. 

Hope you get a good leaving gift PT


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 30, 2009)

i'm guessing book tokens.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2009)

Or an engraved hip flask?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 30, 2009)

Rather miserable here - it's damp, I still have period pains and it appears that we may be losing one of our most lucrative - if not the most lucrative - shows .

Time to hit the coffee I think.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2009)

Cheese, Marmite and cucumber sarnie on cheap white bread from a loaf that was reduced to 18p 

Win


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 30, 2009)

Today I'm getting a FREE LUNCH


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 30, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Cheese, Marmite and cucumber sarnie on cheap white bread from a loaf that was reduced to 18p
> 
> Win



Cheese and Marmite sarnies - oh that is food of the gods!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 30, 2009)

Do the gods like having wads of bread irrecovably stuck in the roofs of their mouths?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Do the gods like having wads of bread irrecovably stuck in the roofs of their mouths?



Yes. Then they wash it down with ambrosia and honey !


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Do the gods like having wads of bread irrecovably stuck in the roofs of their mouths?



That is peanut butter


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 30, 2009)

Any old 18p white bread does that. Plus cuke slices are the perfect shape and size to get wedged. Sounds like a death-trap to me.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2009)

I just did the salami, smoked cheese, mustard and cucumber one


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 30, 2009)

Boooooooooooooooooo*breathe*oooooooooooooored.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 30, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I just did the salami, smoked cheese, mustard and cucumber one



That sounds better  

I may have said this before but since I went pescatarian the thing I really miss is spicey sausage/salami and that kind of thing. I used to love a mozarella, tomato and salami barm on a Sunday morning. There is no veggie substitute


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2009)

Currently trying to explain to someone that Famagusta is not in South Cyprus.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That sounds better
> 
> I may have said this before but since I went pescatarian the thing I really miss is spicey sausage/salami and that kind of thing. I used to love a mozarella, tomato and salami barm on a Sunday morning. There is no veggie substitute



If I was 'Pescy' like you then I would probably live on Halloumi and Tuna


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 30, 2009)

Badgers said:


> If I was 'Pescy' like you then I would probably live on Halloumi and Tuna



Yes, I must investigate halloumi further....

Sainsbury's own hook, line and sinker caught dolphin frindly tuna in spring water ftw


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 30, 2009)

Haloumi is very lush. So moreish when grilled. Yummm.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 30, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Haloumi is very lush. So moreish when grilled. Yummm.



Does it come in a wet bag like tofu or is it hard like cheese?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes, I must investigate halloumi further



BBQ
Grill

Keep it simple - http://www.chefs-help.co.uk/specialrecipe.php?nrecipe=2&type=Low Carbohydrate&item=Cheese



Strumpet said:


> Haloumi is very lush. So moreish when grilled. Yummm.



This ^ ^


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 30, 2009)

Comes in a wet bag.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 30, 2009)

cripes, its all a bit saucy in here today.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 30, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> cripes, its all a bit saucy in here today.....



Weeeeeet cheeeeeeese :hump:

Last day today Pauli? W00t!


----------



## newme (Apr 30, 2009)

Ive been awake around 20 minutes, after having drunken conversations til about 5 this morning, crazy dreams whereby I appeared to be james bond of some description, frankly my adventures were way more interesting than the last film even if i say so myself. Yet im already bored, there arent quite so many bad guys invading this afternoon as there were this morning.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 30, 2009)

Blog updated


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2009)

newme said:


> Ive been awake around 20 minutes, after having drunken conversations til about 5 this morning, crazy dreams whereby I appeared to be james bond of some description, frankly my adventures were way more interesting than the last film even if i say so myself. Yet im already bored, there arent quite so many bad guys invading this afternoon as there were this morning.





I have the bond ring tone and alarm tone on my phone. 
It gets in my head BIG time and both my wife and I have moments during work when we just start singing _Da, da, da, Da, da, da, Da, da. Da, da, da, Da, da, da, da, daaaaaa_h out loud!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 30, 2009)

FUCKING FUCK FUCK 

Sometimes the complete inefficiency of this firm astounds me. 

To Mr **** ******

I GAVE YOU THIS INFORMATION TWO MONTHS AGO. PLEASE DO NOT INSULT ME BY PRETENDING I DIDN'T. YOU HAVE FORGOTTEN ABOUT IT. AGAIN!!

Grrr and double grrr!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 30, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> FUCKING FUCK FUCK
> 
> Sometimes the complete inefficiency of this firm astounds me.
> 
> ...



Is that from you?!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is that from you?!



Yes - thought but not sent !

I haf calmed down a bit now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 30, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes - thought but not sent !
> 
> I haf calmed down a bit now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 30, 2009)

My colleague has come back from lunch with a pie from Eat and it smells sooooooooo nice. I only have a yoghurt to entertain my tastebuds until I get home


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 30, 2009)

And now the newbie has brought back a huge Subway sandwich thingy 

They just want to torture me


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 30, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I GAVE YOU THIS INFORMATION TWO MONTHS AGO. PLEASE DO NOT INSULT ME BY PRETENDING I DIDN'T. YOU HAVE FORGOTTEN ABOUT IT. AGAIN!!



I have to deal with people like you _all the time_ 

I'm only telling you I forgot because the truth, I can't be arsed, would make you even more angry


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 30, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> I have to deal with people like you _all the time_
> 
> I'm only telling you I forgot because the truth, I can't be arsed, would make you even more angry



He's one of our company directors though so I can't get too angry with him in case he gets me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 30, 2009)

Not only did I have to smell my colleagues lovely pie I had to wash the cutlery he used to eat it with. That is rubbing my face in it that is


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2009)

Waiting for washing machine stuff at home 
Doing some good work actually, get more done out the office normally 

Got some special German Bockwurst from www.germandeli.co.uk last night in SE1
Have onions ripe for frying and a jar of jalapeños primed too 
Baguettes, mustard and to finish off some Hela Curry Gewurz Hot Ketchup


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 30, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Waiting for washing machine stuff at home
> Doing some good work actually, get more done out the office normally
> 
> Got some special German Bockwurst from www.germandeli.co.uk last night in SE1
> ...



That's what I miss too!  Hot sausage! :weeps:


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 30, 2009)

i just burst into tears when they did my leaving presentation thing  into the last hour now, then its pubbage (again). £40 amazon voucher which is nifty, must make sure i don't lose it in a drunken haze....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 30, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i just burst into tears when they did my leaving presentation thing  into the last hour now, then its pubbage (again). £40 amazon voucher which is nifty, must make sure i don't lose it in a drunken haze....



Awww - that is so sweet 

And well done on the amazon vouchers - have fun spending them!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 30, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i just burst into tears when they did my leaving presentation thing  into the last hour now, then its pubbage (again). £40 amazon voucher which is nifty, must make sure i don't lose it in a drunken haze....



Awwww! What a good day


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i just burst into tears when they did my leaving presentation thing



Already on youtube



Paulie Tandoori said:


> £40 amazon voucher which is nifty



£50 is nifty


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 30, 2009)

40 is dorty?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2009)

Double score?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 30, 2009)

yes, i like that one.


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2009)

Friday







Actually wanted to get up today, something must be afoot? 

Worked till about 18:30 at home last night and have lots more to do today which I hope slows (or speeds up) the drag. Lunch is already made and coffee drunk, just need to hop in the bath and get myself dressed for battle. 

How are you draggers?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 1, 2009)

I think i get hangovers from smoking


----------



## Numbers (May 1, 2009)

I have today off


----------



## marty21 (May 1, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i just burst into tears when they did my leaving presentation thing  into the last hour now, then its pubbage (again). £40 amazon voucher which is nifty, must make sure i don't lose it in a drunken haze....



they wuvved you


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 1, 2009)

Numbers said:


> I have today off



You know what to do - fox cub pics!


----------



## Numbers (May 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You know what to do - fox cub pics!


I will when they come out naturally, I don't want to be too in their face like.

I've planned myself a day in the garden with Mojito's.


----------



## pengaleng (May 1, 2009)

Numbers said:


> I have today off



I've got a whole year off. 

do I win the top trumps marty?


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2009)

Sitting at desk gazing at screen and not functioning when suddenly phone from my sisters phone. 

It was her fella calling

My neice (Olivia Grace) was born at 07:27 weighing in at 8lbs and 9oz, sporting a thick head of black hair.

 x 10,000,000


----------



## Biddlybee (May 1, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Sitting at desk gazing at screen and not functioning when suddenly phone from my sisters phone.
> 
> It was her fella calling
> 
> ...


Awwwww, yay 

Lovely name unlce badgers 

(she's a bigun  your sis ok?)


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2009)

Sister is having a well deserved sleep  

So so so happy about this. 
The first baby for our little family and did I mention I am happy?


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2009)

Also it is a colleagues 50th birthday next week and as she is on holiday in Egypt we are closing the office at lunch and heading to http://www.marcopolo.uk.net/menu_main.html for a meal. 

So far I am scoring this Friday 9.9/10 and think I should get a lottery ticket


----------



## Biddlybee (May 1, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Sister is having a well deserved sleep
> 
> So so so happy about this.
> The first baby for our little family and did I mention I am happy?


 it's such a nice feeling eh?

Start to a good weekend for you.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 1, 2009)

To balance out the universe I've gone £200 over my overdraft and THUSLY don't have a penny until next Friday :wail:


----------



## pengaleng (May 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> To balance out the universe I've gone £200 over my overdraft and THUSLY don't have a penny until next Friday :wail:



ouch   how the fuck you manage that? bank charges? the only reason I've got an overdraft is because of fucking bank charges.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 1, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> ouch   how the fuck you manage that? bank charges? the only reason I've got an overdraft is because of fucking bank charges.



Cuz I am a fucking idiot, that's why  Plus I _needed_ stupid stuff like work clothes and shoes and even though I bought like £18 shoes I still had to buy other stuff 

I've just had a genius idea though - I have accrued 53.75 hours of holiday so I'll just wack a load on this timesheet and get back on track


----------



## pengaleng (May 1, 2009)

urrrgh I hate it when you actually need stuff man


----------



## DotCommunist (May 1, 2009)

I was going to suggest setting up a rigged quiz and sharing the prize money with your counterpart cheat-team.

But the holiday acrued sounds more ethical


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 1, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I was going to suggest setting up a rigged quiz and sharing the prize money with your counterpart cheat-team.
> 
> But the holiday acrued sounds more ethical



Oh I wish I made any money, or _anyone_ made any money, out of the bloody quiz  They do it for a free round and I do it for a tenner and the lulz.


----------



## pengaleng (May 1, 2009)

my fuckin jaw is killing me man, I aint used to eating on that side


----------



## marty21 (May 1, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I've got a whole year off.
> 
> do I win the top trumps marty?



sure do sweet heart


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 1, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Sitting at desk gazing at screen and not functioning when suddenly phone from my sisters phone.
> 
> It was her fella calling
> 
> ...



Awww nice - and lovely names too .

It's can't-be-arsed-Friday today and I _really_ can't be arsed!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 1, 2009)

I have made a sum on a piece of paper with a pencil - am £168 over my over-draft so think I need aprrox 20 hours holiday to cover this.

Is there a simple formula to calculate how much tax and NI I pay? For example off £10 I pay ?% in deductions?


----------



## pengaleng (May 1, 2009)

w0ah there, get away with your scary mathematics, this aint a thread for talkin shop love.

I would say come round for a smoke but waiting on some flakey cunt as usual could be 6pm, could be half three in the morning, who the fuck knows???


----------



## marty21 (May 1, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Sitting at desk gazing at screen and not functioning when suddenly phone from my sisters phone.
> 
> It was her fella calling
> 
> ...



Olivia Grace is a big baby


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2009)

So far today... 

Woke up feeling pretty good 
Easy commmute to work 
Sun shining
Became an uncle 
Got given a donut 
Getting taken for lunch


----------



## pengaleng (May 1, 2009)

Badgers said:


> So far today...
> 
> Woke up feeling pretty good
> Easy commmute to work
> ...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 1, 2009)

morning draggers. am sat in me pants and vest enjoying first day of freedom


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 1, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning draggers. am sat in me pants and vest enjoying first day of freedom



You hungover again? I am jealous of you


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 1, 2009)

Badgers said:


> So far today...
> 
> Woke up feeling pretty good
> Easy commmute to work
> ...



You are having a good day 

So far today ....

Got up early-ish and did half an hour on the WiiFit
Travelled into work with Mr.Qoths who is in London today
Latte and a toffee waffle each from the station as a 'treat' 
Sun is shining
Slight period pains 
Full cup of coffee
Newbie is slurping his cereal and sniffing at the same time 
Not too much work on my desk

So all in all - with the exception of the period pains and the slurping/sniffling - not too bad so far


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You hungover again? I am jealous of you


i feel a bit thirsty but i reckon i got away with last nights boozing tbh. jst debating with myself what cafe to go to for some grub i think. better get dressed afore i leave the house tho...


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> better get dressed afore i leave the house tho...



Middle class


----------



## Biddlybee (May 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I have made a sum on a piece of paper with a pencil - am £168 over my over-draft so think I need aprrox 20 hours holiday to cover this.
> 
> Is there a simple formula to calculate how much tax and NI I pay? For example off £10 I pay ?% in deductions?


No idea  fingers crossed there'll be more people in the pub on Monday and you'll get more than a tenner in. I'll let you know if anymore free lunches come up 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning draggers. am sat in me pants and vest enjoying first day of freedom


----------



## pengaleng (May 1, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Middle class



actually that is middle class round ere lol


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 1, 2009)

i am now middle class?!  better ring me ma and tell her the good news


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 1, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i feel a bit thirsty but i reckon i got away with last nights boozing tbh. jst debating with myself what cafe to go to for some grub i think. *better get dressed afore i leave the house tho...*



Nah - just put your hat on and you'll be fine 

Spent any of your amazon vouchers yet?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 1, 2009)

no, i figure i better make use of those when the head is slightly clearer.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 1, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> No idea  fingers crossed there'll be more people in the pub on Monday and you'll get more than a tenner in. I'll let you know if anymore free lunches come up



I keep thinking of the piglet corpse heft of the thing  

How much were they btw? I didn't even notice. £4.95?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 1, 2009)

Not sure, about £5 I think.


----------



## pengaleng (May 1, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> no, i figure i better make use of those when the head is slightly clearer.



buy a shit loada porno.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 1, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> buy a shit loada porno.


 nah, my imagination is much more fertile....


----------



## ovaltina (May 1, 2009)

Busy day today - I've got to copy two DVDs before sending them back to an online rental company, order some supplies in from an online shop and fabricate my timesheets and expenses going back over the last couple of months.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 1, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Busy day today - I've got to copy two DVDs before sending them back to an online rental company, order some supplies in from an online shop and fabricate my timesheets and expenses going back over the last couple of months.



You are a worthy addition to the dragging thread


----------



## pengaleng (May 1, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Busy day today - I've got to copy two DVDs before sending them back to an online rental company, order some supplies in from an online shop and fabricate my timesheets and expenses going back over the last couple of months.



oh you so work in video piracy.


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2009)

My NLP is working overtime with the punters today


----------



## ovaltina (May 1, 2009)

I forgot to turn the sound off on my computer and DVD decryptor does a happy little jig noise when it finishes burning your project


----------



## ovaltina (May 1, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> oh you so work in video piracy.



wanna buy dvd?


----------



## pengaleng (May 1, 2009)

I'm going to the shop, anyone want anything?


----------



## pengaleng (May 1, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> wanna buy dvd?



what you got on offer? isit 2 quid each or 2 for a fiver?


----------



## ovaltina (May 1, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> what you got on offer? isit 2 quid each or 2 for a fiver?



Mostly Battlestar Galactica Series 2 at the moment, and I should be getting a shipment of Buffy the Vampire Slayer in soon. Two for a fiver.


----------



## pengaleng (May 1, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Mostly Battlestar Galactica Series 2 at the moment, and I should be getting a shipment of Buffy the Vampire Slayer in soon. Two for a fiver.



ahh that's no good, I only like stargate SG1.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 1, 2009)

i need breakfast. laters.


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2009)

Wang


----------



## pengaleng (May 1, 2009)

an I'm goin to the shop. back innabit wage slaves


----------



## Biddlybee (May 1, 2009)

30mins to go


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 1, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> 30mins to go



What!? WHAT!! Are you finisging early today or summat


----------



## Biddlybee (May 1, 2009)

1/2 day 

We get half day off before every bank holiday


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 1, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> 1/2 day
> 
> We get half day off before every bank holiday



But...but... that's just so reasonable  

I am going to make myself a cup of tea and daydream about half days before bank holidays


----------



## Biddlybee (May 1, 2009)

Isn't it!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 1, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> 1/2 day
> 
> We get half day off before every bank holiday



*flicksv-sign*


----------



## pengaleng (May 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *flicksv-sign*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 1, 2009)

I can't get going today - am puttering rather than speeding along.

I actually want to be sitting outside a pub drinking beer and chatting rather than sitting on an uncomfortable office chair listening to my boss wittering on


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> 30mins to go





BiddlyBee said:


> 1/2 day
> 
> We get half day off before every bank holiday



you have killed this thread


----------



## Yetman (May 1, 2009)

I'm on my usual Friday call..........been on it 71 mins now


----------



## Numbers (May 1, 2009)

Badgers said:


> you have killed this thread


<ducks> have been off all day, mostly sipping Mojito's.. and being just a smidgen naughty


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 1, 2009)

*runstothread*

Pant pant pant fox cubs?


----------



## Numbers (May 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *runstothread*
> 
> Pant pant pant fox cubs?


They're sleeping/hiding so am gonna wait for just before dusk to disturb them.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 1, 2009)

Numbers said:


> They're sleeping/hiding so am gonna wait for just before dusk to disturb them.



Nice one


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Nice one



Will this keep you going until then


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 1, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will this keep you going until then



I'll see your pix of weird looking baby things and raise you May Day March down Kingsway


----------



## marty21 (May 1, 2009)

whispering lady was in again


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'll see your pix of weird looking baby things and raise you May Day March down Kingsway



Were there any fox cubs on the Kingsway?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 1, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Were there any fox cubs on the Kingsway?



Are they fox cubs? They look the wrong colour but I suppose they grown into their auburn glory, do they?

No cubs on Kingsway but I did purposefully take a few pics of pigs engaged in the pursuit of their duties


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Are they fox cubs? They look the wrong colour but I suppose they grown into their auburn glory, do they?
> 
> No cubs on Kingsway but I did purposefully take a few pics of pigs engaged in the pursuit of their duties



The metro says they are fox cubs...mmmm...not the most reliable of sources 

For some reason when we were driving up north last weekend I took to shouting "Watch out, it's the FEDS!" everytime we saw a police car. Pathetic but it amused me greatly


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 1, 2009)

Leggit, it's the fuzz!

lololo


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 1, 2009)

With both the newbie and my boss out at lunch I was anticipating a few blissful moments of quietness and peace in the office....when I got virulent hiccups


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 1, 2009)

I really, really fancy an ice cream. Or a magnum. That would be soooo good


----------



## marty21 (May 1, 2009)

still *hic* got the *hic* hiccups *hic* ?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 1, 2009)

marty21 said:


> still *hic* got the *hic* hiccups *hic* ?



No - they've gone thank god. Just an ice cream craving now!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 1, 2009)

A Solero would sort them out. Especially when you give yourself a fright by dropping fruit flavoured ice down yer cleavage


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> A Solero would sort them out. Especially when you give yourself a fright by dropping fruit flavoured ice down yer cleavage


----------



## marty21 (May 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> A Solero would sort them out. Especially when you give yourself a fright by dropping fruit flavoured ice down yer cleavage



now I have an image of ice cream slipping into a cleavage, all over bewbies


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 1, 2009)

My husband is in the Jerusalem Tavern enjoying a pint of foaming ale!

However i will be joining him there in about an hour


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2009)

Lunch was okay I guess. 
Just short of three hours and a steak.


----------



## marty21 (May 1, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My husband is in the Jerusalem Tavern enjoying a pint of foaming ale!
> 
> However i will be joining him there in about an hour



have a nettle beer


----------



## Yetman (May 1, 2009)

I had a cornetto. Summer is here kids, yetmans on the fucking cornettos


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2009)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 1, 2009)

Right off to the pub for me 

Have a good weekend folks.


----------



## marty21 (May 1, 2009)

last 30 minutes for me - have a nice weekend folks - it's sunny


----------



## ovaltina (May 1, 2009)

OK Timesheets and expenses done - should be a few squids coming my way! And I've cleared the crap out of my desk to make space for my DVD copying business, and listed a load of CDs and DVDs I don't really want anymore on Amazon. Still got 44 mins to go though...

Time to have a wee and skim urban for a bit


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2009)

Come on, it is Friday...


----------



## marty21 (May 1, 2009)

he's off!


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2009)

Linfording out of the door


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 1, 2009)

I agreed to go for a after work cheeky but everyone else finishes later than me so having to loiter 

Still, finished another PQ round while waiting


----------



## Numbers (May 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *runstothread*
> 
> Pant pant pant fox cubs?


They came into the garden but when trying to take a pic they ran back in, but here's a cpl of them hiding.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 1, 2009)

That's ace Numbers


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 1, 2009)

Numbers said:


> They came into the garden but when trying to take a pic they ran back in, but here's a cpl of them hiding.



Oooh they look lovely


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2009)

Wicked! 

Friday nights are allowed to drag if they involve fox cubs


----------



## marty21 (May 1, 2009)

https://www.barbican.org.uk/theatre/event-detail.asp?ID=8244

just been to see this,

nymphs and huge cocks

what's not to like


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2009)

marty21 said:


> what's not to like



No fox cubs


----------



## marty21 (May 1, 2009)

Badgers said:


> No fox cubs



there was a distinct lack of cute ickle fox cubs, so i gave it 6.5/10, the addition of fox cubs would have bumped it up to 8.65/10


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2009)

marty21 said:


> there was a distinct lack of cute ickle fox cubs, so i gave it 6.5/10, the addition of fox cubs would have bumped it up to 8.65/10



You are the Eurovision judge and I claim my £5


----------



## marty21 (May 1, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You are the Eurovision judge and I claim my £5



€5


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2009)

This fhread is nearly @ 4000 postz


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2009)

Ouch


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 5, 2009)

Urrrgh


----------



## ovaltina (May 5, 2009)

Oh god I really don't want to go in today


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Ouch





5t3IIa said:


> Urrrgh





ovaltina said:


> Oh god I really don't want to go in today



Recurring theme here ^ ^ 

Was a lazy weekend and had a good sleep last night. 
Could easily have stayed in bed all day today though!! 

Trying to give it a positive spin though and only a four day week to battle through


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 5, 2009)

Actually, now i'm up and at 'em i feel fine! No hangover at least 
Gotta decide what jacket to wear tho. My current fave got soaked in beer way back on friday and i assumed it was dry clean only until i actually looked at the label last night and it's cool wash ffs.
Waffle waffle


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> My current fave got soaked in beer way back on friday and i assumed it was dry clean only until i actually looked at the label last night and it's cool wash ffs.
> Waffle waffle



On this note our washing machine is still buggered and landlord seems to think it can be fixed, although it has to be 20 years old. Been many years since I strolled down the laundrette on a Saturday and will no doubt have to do another run this week


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2009)

O2 just buggered up the monthly DD and have just put my wife overdrawn 

Just do not need any more stress right now


----------



## Biddlybee (May 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> On this note our washing machine is still buggered and landlord seems to think it can be fixed, although it has to be 20 years old. Been many years since I strolled down the laundrette on a Saturday and will no doubt have to do another run this week


 that's bollocks, can you claim back from him what you're paying at the launderette at least? I know that doesn't make it any less of a hassle.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> that's bollocks, can you claim back from him what you're paying at the launderette at least? I know that doesn't make it any less of a hassle.



I think that we will be sticking in a bill for the quids it will cost.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 5, 2009)

The laundrette used to be the bane of my life  Back in 07 I was dead poor and living in a tiny studio in Hackers and had to pack my wheely suitcase to nip around the corner to wash my garms every Saturday. As I was poor I had work gear and a small number of weekend schmutter so I couldn't even go out for funs on the weekend unless I went  Was miserable.

Now times is better I have a top-loading washing machine. It's got like trap doors for the drum! Is ace!

That's my story ^


----------



## Biddlybee (May 5, 2009)

Top loading washing machines are ace


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 5, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Top loading washing machines are ace



It's a weirdish one, I think. The drum goes back to front iyswim, instead of being like a big bowl that goes clockwise with a centre pole-thing. I was SO happy to have a washing machine when I moved to this place I did a little fake-cry that was 80% real and then to discover it's so _cool_ as well nearly killed me.

Anyway. Cat pic.

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...feqH_S0KA/s1600-h/image-upload-199-714105.jpg


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2009)

This day is a pain


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 5, 2009)

I'm proper into waffling today so I'll now boast about my  PQ organisation skillz.

On Friday, with the help of my colleagues, I _completed _the picture round!

At the weekend, _with no helps at all_ I:

Almost completed the Intro round (still need one more tune from the 90's, then to get it edited).
Almost completed Round X (X because it could be cheated upon if revealed!) - need one more Q!
Almost completed the Music round! Need 4 more Q's - 3 for Intros already chosen and 1 more for the 90's tune I, for some bizarre reason, can't pin down.
General Knowledge round is topical so I'll do that nearer the time.

It did occur to me yesterday that I'm not actually booked in at the pub beyond 25 May so should confirm that with contact today. Now I've got this _down_ I can prepare it weeks in advance!



</waffle>


----------



## prunus (May 5, 2009)

<slinks sheepishly back into thread>

Er, hi guys


----------



## marty21 (May 5, 2009)

4 day week  nextr week off the following monday off  bank holiday the following week

in conclusion, for me, May has no Mondays


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2009)

prunus said:


> <slinks sheepishly back into thread>
> 
> Er, hi guys



Hi there  

Hope your day is better than mine so far


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 5, 2009)

La la la waves to prunus and Marty :waves:


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 5, 2009)

Mornin' all!

Had flu like symptomsfor some reason yesterday *checks for curly tail and snout* they have gone but have left me with the constitution of a wet kitten.

Have shuffled into work, with the help of mr. stick, bit on the proviso that I leave once the post has arrived and I have collected contracts to take home so I can work from there.

Hope the postie hurrys up


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 5, 2009)

Poor Qoths! A day at home though! Bit of  a waste of getting dressed though innit


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2009)

Sifting through endless SPAM and waffling so far this morning. 
No good news from the moment we woke up today! 
Why must weeks start like this and ruin my mood?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Poor Qoths! A day at home though! Bit of  a waste of getting dressed though innit



I know - I think I need to get a selection of coloured lei-sure suits for such eventualities


----------



## prunus (May 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hi there
> 
> Hope your day is better than mine so far



Hmm, a no-score draw so far I think.

I'm feeling really fed up with my work at the moment, in a way I've not for years.  Hmm.  Not an ideal time to try to start something new though.

But I found out yesterday that I am in a direct 3 person vector link to the swine flu outbreak in Dulwich, so I imagine I'm not long for this world anyway.  Yay! No need to make a decision!  Procrastination wins again.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Sifting through endless SPAM and waffling so far this morning.
> No good news from the moment we woke up today!
> Why must weeks start like this and ruin my mood?



Sorry for waffling


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2009)

Tough Tuesday all over then  

Meh, best to get on with it I suppose and stop the wallowing as one can't wallow forever!


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sorry for waffling


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 5, 2009)

prunus said:


> Hmm, a no-score draw so far I think.
> 
> I'm feeling really fed up with my work at the moment, in a way I've not for years.  Hmm.  Not an ideal time to try to start something new though.
> 
> But I found out yesterday that I am in a direct 3 person vector link to the swine flu outbreak in Dulwich, so I imagine I'm not long for this world anyway.  Yay! No need to make a decision!  Procrastination wins again.



I think we need to quarantine this thread just in case

Time to don the suits guys and gals, I have given us a choice of jolly orange or slimming black


----------



## marty21 (May 5, 2009)

I heard that swine flu had hit south hampstead, I work in what some would describe as south hampstead, others would say west hampstead, and some wopuld insist is kilburn (just to piss off those who consider it south hampstead)

<dons suit>


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 5, 2009)

I've decided I'm going to be like doo-dah out of that film and be a SURIVIVOR so don't need a suit, ta. I've got my cricket bat for destroying the braynes of you zombies and know where to get tinned goods


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 5, 2009)

*I'VE RUN OUT OF STAPLES*

*Runs around shouting in panic*


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 5, 2009)

*passes staples and backs off rapidly*


----------



## marty21 (May 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I've decided I'm going to be like doo-dah out of that film and be a SURIVIVOR so don't need a suit, ta. I've got my cricket bat for destroying the braynes of you zombies and know where to get tinned goods



makes preemptive strike on all the shoe shops


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *passes staples and backs off rapidly*



Phew - I feel better now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 5, 2009)

marty21 said:


> makes preemptive strike on all the shoe shops



I'll have an Audi or a Tesstarossa off the smooth boys who live around my manor and cruise the empty streets of the West End filling the entire thing with sequinned garms from the posh shops (daylight hours only. You _things_ only come out at night).

I'll be like a cross between Ripley and Simon Pegg but better-dressed


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 5, 2009)

I don't wanna be a human/pig/zombie hybrid


----------



## marty21 (May 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'll have an Audi or a Tesstarossa off the smooth boys who live around my manor and cruise the empty streets of the West End filling the entire thing with sequinned garms from the posh shops (daylight hours only. You _things_ only come out at night).
> 
> I'll be like a cross between Ripley and Simon Pegg but better-dressed



I left the croc shop for you

might be an issue for your feetsies come winter


can't wear socks with crocs


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 5, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I left the croc shop for you
> 
> might be an issue for your feetsies come winter
> 
> ...



OK now then now then. 

My first act of the Zombie Apocalypse: wait around near Clapton Ponds until twilight then twat every moaning grey-haired shuffler in sight


----------



## weepiper (May 5, 2009)

this might be the right thread for this rant...

....got a streaming cold, can't hear properly and my sinuses are on fire, woken several times overnight so knackered, youngest child also has same cold and is whining constantly when not being carried, older children are bored and tearing lumps out of each other very loudly, I can't find anyone to babysit so I can go to work this Saturday, can't afford to pay the council tax which was due yesterday and to top it off the reminder that I'm due for a smear test has just hit the doormat 

I am looking forward to bedtime.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 5, 2009)

weepiper said:


> this might be the right thread for this rant...
> 
> ....got a streaming cold, can't hear properly and my sinuses are on fire, woken several times overnight so knackered, youngest child also has same cold and is whining constantly when not being carried, older children are bored and tearing lumps out of each other very loudly, I can't find anyone to babysit so I can go to work this Saturday, can't afford to pay the council tax which was due yesterday and to top it off the reminder that I'm due for a smear test has just hit the doormat
> 
> I am looking forward to bedtime.



Shall I pop over and pre-empt the smear test with my cricket bat?


----------



## weepiper (May 5, 2009)

you could pre-empt the children instead?


----------



## marty21 (May 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> OK now then now then.
> 
> My first act of the Zombie Apocalypse: wait around near Clapton Ponds until twilight then twat every moaning grey-haired shuffler in sight



I'll be the grey haired shuffler on a motorbike

<<<<<<<<<<<<,whoooooooooooooooooooooooooosh!>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

I'm off up west


----------



## prunus (May 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Shall I pop over and pre-empt the smear test with my cricket bat?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 5, 2009)

weepiper said:


> you could pre-empt the children instead?



I usually just swing pretty indiscriminently but I guess I could try to remember to stick around the four feet mark


----------



## moomoo (May 5, 2009)

weepiper said:


> this might be the right thread for this rant...
> 
> ....got a streaming cold, can't hear properly and my sinuses are on fire, woken several times overnight so knackered, youngest child also has same cold and is whining constantly when not being carried, older children are bored and tearing lumps out of each other very loudly, I can't find anyone to babysit so I can go to work this Saturday, can't afford to pay the council tax which was due yesterday and to top it off the reminder that I'm due for a smear test has just hit the doormat
> 
> I am looking forward to bedtime.



I think you want the 'feeling miserable' thread I started yesterday. 


I'm bored.  Bored, bored, bored, bored, bored. 

I'm going to have a nap.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2009)

A lot of money woes going on in Urbanland at the moment. 
Guess that they are going on all over though so Urban is not unique there. 

Trying to juggle our accounts is proving hellish at the moment. 
Think I am gonna cancel all the direct debits apart from rent and council tax. 
I am waiting for my invoices to get paid so people billing me will have to wait I think.


----------



## prunus (May 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am waiting for my invoices to get paid so people billing me will have to wait I think.



And herein lies the start of the avalanche...


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2009)

prunus said:


> And herein lies the start of the avalanche...



O2 have just been switched from DD to invoice


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 5, 2009)

Oh man just wet self


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 5, 2009)

Right - post has arrived, sorted, I have my bits and bobs so I am outta here!

May see y'll later when I'm home. Unless I'm asleep


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh man just wet self



Win Win Win


----------



## Biddlybee (May 5, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (May 5, 2009)

Just in a meeting - looked at clock at 1510 and though 'Man alive, this day is really dragging lol' and suddenly it's almot 1600!

FaaaaaAAAaaaaag breeeAAAAAAkkkk! </cod opera>


----------



## marty21 (May 5, 2009)

1 hour


----------



## weepiper (May 5, 2009)

4 hours


----------



## Biddlybee (May 5, 2009)

57 mins 

 weeps, that's a long day!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 5, 2009)

45 mins!

Going to the library after work to renew my Aliens graphic novel </geek>


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2009)

Had enough now but I reckon about 30 to go still!


----------



## marty21 (May 5, 2009)

10 mins


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 5, 2009)

*makes dust*


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2009)

Locked back door
Closed windows
Bag packed
Nearer


----------



## weepiper (May 5, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> 57 mins
> 
> weeps, that's a long day!



6am to 8pm


----------



## moonsi til (May 5, 2009)

I will join this thread in spirit soon as for May & June I will be working 3 double shifts per week. 8am to 9.15pm!


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2009)

Wednesday feels like Tuesday which is good
Late start for me which is good


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 6, 2009)

Had two beers last night and feel unhappy in my head


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2009)

What beer?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Had two beers last night and feel unhappy in my head



(((Stella)))

I always think it is unfair when you've only had a couple of beers and you're head feels funny. Hangovers should be banned unless you've had a skinful.

I am tired. Again. It's getting boring now


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 6, 2009)

Fosters 

Now I discover that I've forgotten my snouts today! :wail:


----------



## prunus (May 6, 2009)

Good day to give up then...?


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2009)

Dragging thread is slow today.
I had a late start but just arrived in the office and clearing through my list of jobs to do. 
Have so many emails to write that it would waste my whole day, these are now a Friday job.


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2009)

Should make the 4000 post mark today


----------



## prunus (May 6, 2009)

Draaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<breathe>
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<breathe>
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<breathe>
g.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 6, 2009)

Somebody has put Choice FM on 

Can I sneakily change it back to 6 Music? or perhaps some West London banging pirate station?


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2009)

classic fm on here


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2009)

Silence here as 'Radio Lady' is on two weeks holiday


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 6, 2009)

Tried something new for lunch: dried soup out of a packet


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2009)

5t3iia said:


> tried something new for lunch: Dried soup out of a packet



how was it?


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Tried something new for lunch: dried soup out of a packet



did you add any hot water?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> how was it?





marty21 said:


> did you add any hot water?



Yes, added water  Oh, it was alright I suppose *deepsigh*


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2009)

Flavour?


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2009)

off to lunch!


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Silence here as '*Radio Lady*' is on two weeks holiday



Good name for a band, that


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2009)

Blah drag blah


----------



## prunus (May 6, 2009)

Pllrfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff................


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2009)

sunny out


----------



## prunus (May 6, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2009)




----------



## prunus (May 6, 2009)

Aye.


----------



## prunus (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2009)

Dragging day soup?


----------



## prunus (May 6, 2009)

Mmm, looks good.


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Biddlybee (May 6, 2009)

Cake time


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Cake time




150 minutes to go


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2009)

marty21 said:


> 150 minutes to go





About 180 here


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2009)

gonna be a long afternoon


----------



## Yetman (May 6, 2009)

Oh great just got our bonus confirmation and its a measly fucking 2%. We didnt get one last year so that works out as 1% a year for the past 2 years. 

The only reason I've stayed at this shithole company for the past few months is to get that. Now I'm gonna blast through my training and fuck right off chap.


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2009)

Post 4000?


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2009)

Post 4000!


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2009)

4000 replies


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 6, 2009)

Am smokin to celebrate


----------



## ooo (May 6, 2009)

The day is draggin... I'm stuck on this project...
I need inspirations...


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Am smokin to celebrate



good call ___~~~


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2009)

__~~


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2009)

So lazy now and still an hour to go here


----------



## prunus (May 6, 2009)

Post 4001?

My, things are zipping past here now...  I feel quite dizzy.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 6, 2009)

Tick tick tick.

In 10 mins I'm gonna stroll off Aldwych and over Waterloo Bridge to meet my mummy at the National Theatre whereupon she will buy me dinner


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2009)

Yo..... Don't have anything else to say. Sorry


----------



## rennie (May 6, 2009)

I am rennie, let me outta here.


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2009)

Are you stuck till 8pm?


----------



## rennie (May 6, 2009)

I escaped early.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2009)

rennie said:


> I escaped early.





Woke up at 05:00 on the dot this morning needing a wee and just stayed up. Am now on my second coffee and __~

Already Thursday which is good news. 
Two weeks and we will be heading into another long weekend too. 
Away in the Forest of Dean this weekend and Sheffield next weekend. 

Have a fair bit to do today so fingers crossed the drag experienced yesterday will not kick in. 

Right, sandwich making time


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)

Posting for the sake of it


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, sad sort of an excuse for a life, isn't it?


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2009)

prunus said:


> Yeah, sad sort of an excuse for a life, isn't it?



I suppose some might say this and at times I think the same. 

That said what should we be doing?


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2009)

Ah, philosophy.

It's an interesting question, but one that I cannot answer before I've had my bath...


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2009)

prunus said:


> Yeah, sad sort of an excuse for a life, isn't it?





prunus said:


> Ah, philosophy.
> 
> It's an interesting question, but one that I cannot answer before I've had my bath...



So washing then 

I quite like the online banter, whether that be pointless waffle, debate or other. 

In other news I am already considering a sarnie... 

Gripping!!


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Tick tick tick.
> 
> In 10 mins I'm gonna stroll off Aldwych and over Waterloo Bridge to meet my mummy at the National Theatre whereupon she will buy me dinner



What was your dinner then?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What was your dinner then?



Went to the Greek place on the South Bank near Southwark Bridge and had a vegetarian sharer. It comes on a little tower of plates in a tea-shop-style 

Then I fancied walking some of the way home and got as far as Cannon Street (which as you may know is merely over the bridge and round the corner ) but my bloody glads started rubbing 

Was up early though - and may even squeeze this post in BEFORE 9 for once!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)

Woohoo!


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2009)

Just sneaked it in 5t3IIa


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)

_Squeaked_ in


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2009)

CRM just froze up 
Some work lost 

La la la


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2009)

Yo! I am bored. It's only 10.05am, I have only been here for 10 minutes and I am bored.

Also my legs are a bit wibbly wobbly today and my arms feel funny. 

And the newbie has the mother of all colds so is sniffling and blowing his noise like a trumpeter at a coronation 

Hey...if it's swine flu though perhaps the office will have to be shut. That would be


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 7, 2009)

Logged on - check
Opened Firefox -  check
Urban - check
Hotukdeals - check
Facebook - check

Off to make coffee


----------



## Strumpet (May 7, 2009)

Bored as fuck here too BUT no boss, all alone so I can play online  
Urban better be entertaining today


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> but my bloody glads started rubbing



Nope, even googled it and still don't know what this means.  Sounds unpleasantly aesculapian...

I have been to that Greek place though.  Nice, isn't it?  Mmmm, dolmades...


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)

I have one of these I think http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paronychia 

It's hurting even more since I just soaked it in hot salty water and got a bit of creamy gunk out of it 

M'colleague won't look at me now


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)

prunus said:


> Nope, even googled it and still don't know what this means.  Sounds unpleasantly aesculapian...
> 
> I have been to that Greek place though.  Nice, isn't it?  Mmmm, dolmades...









Mine are most like #2


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2009)

I *like* #5


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I have one of these I think http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paronychia
> 
> It's hurting even more since I just soaked it in hot salty water and got a bit of creamy gunk out of it
> 
> M'colleague won't look at me now


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I have one of these I think http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paronychia
> 
> It's hurting even more since I just soaked it in hot salty water and got a bit of creamy gunk out of it
> 
> M'colleague won't look at me now



Ouch.  

And Errrkkk.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Urban better be entertaining today



Start polls


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2009)

Let's play a game.

Someone else has to think of it though.  I'm too apathetic.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2009)

bone em?


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2009)

onions or olives


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2009)

What postcodes do we all work in? 

Me = SW18


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2009)

Me: SW1


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2009)

prunus said:


> Me: SW1



I yoused to work dere


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2009)

marty21 said:


> onions or olives



Olives - they don't make your eyes water so much that you have to hop round the kitchen going "Owwwww!!" every time you cook with them 

Muttley or Snowy


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)

WC2


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)

Mutley
*snicker*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Mutley
> *snicker*



The right choice I feel 

Oh and I work in W1T


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2009)

WC
*snicker*


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2009)

Hmm, I sense a googlemap plot coming up...


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)

prunus said:


> Hmm, I sense a googlemap plot coming up...



Hopefully it'll be in the shape of a bone or soemthing


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2009)

Can I have your postcode letters please?  Supersectors I think they are; we don't need to go down to sector level I don't think, don't want to make it too easy for the stalkers I'm sure we've all acquired over the courses of our fun-filled lives.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)

prunus said:


> Can I have your postcode letters please?  Supersectors I think they are; we don't need to go down to sector level I don't think, don't want to make it too easy for the stalkers I'm sure we've all acquired over the courses of our fun-filled lives.




WC2B 6 - is that what you mean?


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2009)

NW6

Analysis of posts on this thread, up to a few minutes ago, based on 4037 posts 
badgers		22.98736686 %
5tella		        20.90661382 %
me 			11.59276691%
qog			11.34505821%
prunus		9.734951697%
biddlybee		5.47436215%
paulie tandori	4.359673025%
sojourner		4.359673025%
baldrick		1.83304434%
tribal princess	1.634877384%
yetman		0.842209562%
dollys gal		0.520188259%


all others           4.409214763%

hth


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2009)

prunus said:


> Me: SW1



worked there, twice


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> WC2B 6 - is that what you mean?



Noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

6 is the sector - the 'B' is all I wanted!

They'll be able to find you now.

Better lock all the doors.


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2009)

marty21 said:


> worked there, twice



Well, it's a big place 

SW1Y I am to be precise to supersector level.


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2009)

NW6 3

like that?


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2009)

marty21 said:


> NW6 3
> 
> like that?



Hmm, yes, I guess for the outer London postcodes they don't use supersector letters do they.

Oh well.

As long as everyone's happy to have to spend the rest of their lives under an assumed identity, no matter I suppose.

These will help:


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2009)

W1T 5JR - well that's our postcode. If anyone wants to bring cakes or doughnuts round I'm on the first floor 

(Just googlemapped it myself and it seems to have a strange man standing in the street in one shot )


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)

marty21 said:


> NW6
> 
> Analysis of posts on this thread, up to a few minutes ago, based on 4037 posts
> badgers		22.98736686 %
> ...



Gimme a sec (an hour) and I'll do a graph


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Gimme a sec (an hour) and I'll do a graph



cool


----------



## Biddlybee (May 7, 2009)

EC4A

5.4% I'm not dragging enough!


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Gimme a sec (an hour) and I'll do a graph



Excellent (rubs hand together, with a sound as of 1000 year old parchment rustling gently in the wind).


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Analysis of posts on this thread, up to a few minutes ago



Can we get all the previous threads too?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2009)

I have just been to the loo ... and discovered I have got my knicks on inside out.

I am a poor excuse for a human being sometimes


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2009)

Here you go:

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=e...d=117109543484735196607.0004694f8327421a55cd0

Don't think I've forgotten anyone.

Sort of an arrowhead formation, with Biddly at the tip.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just been to the loo ... and discovered I have got my knicks on inside out.
> 
> I am a poor excuse for a human being sometimes



Pics or gtfffffo


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just been to the loo ... and discovered I have got my knicks on inside out.
> 
> I am a poor excuse for a human being sometimes



So, the question is, did you turn them the right way round again?

'Coz that'd mean you were all nekkid like (below the waist anyway) for a moment in a public loo.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Pics or gtfffffo



Perv 



prunus said:


> So, the question is, did you turn them the right way round again?
> 
> 'Coz that'd mean you were all nekkid like (below the waist anyway) for a moment in a public loo.



No - I left them. I'm a slattern


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


>



excellent work


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2009)

prunus said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=e...d=117109543484735196607.0004694f8327421a55cd0
> 
> ...



I like it!! 

I am not quite right though, should have given you SW18 1


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)

prunus said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=e...d=117109543484735196607.0004694f8327421a55cd0
> 
> ...



Pointing east, as it should be


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


>



 x 1000000000


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)

We need some stats for comparison. I've only really been involved at the end of the last one and this one so Someone Else should go scare up the other threads


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2009)

prunus said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=e...d=117109543484735196607.0004694f8327421a55cd0
> 
> ...



Cool - it's like a made-for-stalking map 

*goes to find sturdy walking boots and telephoto lens camera *


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I like it!!
> 
> I am not quite right though, should have given you SW18 1



OK, I've moved you.

I did make it open collaboration, so if you have a google account and click on 'save to my maps' you should all be able to edit it as well, to move yourselves (for greater or lesser accuracy as you feel fit ), or add other locations, such as the scenes of exciting tales you have recounted on the thread, or the best place to wash away the drag come the end of the day.

Or not.  Up to you


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


>



Good work there!


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> We need some stats for comparison. I've only really been involved at the end of the last one and this one so Someone Else should go scare up the other threads



'strue.  I want to see temporal trends graphs as well as static snapshots.

We Demand Statistics!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)

What about some kind of spiderweb graphmap of where we live and where we work?


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What about some kind of spiderweb graphmap of where we live and where we work?



For 24 hour stalking ease you mean?  Why not.  Either add yourselves (let's use red pins ) or tell me if you like.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)

prunus said:


> OK, I've moved you.
> 
> I did make it open collaboration, so if you have a google account and click on 'save to my maps' you should all be able to edit it as well, to move yourselves (for greater or lesser accuracy as you feel fit ), or add other locations, such as the scenes of exciting tales you have recounted on the thread, or the best place to wash away the drag come the end of the day.
> 
> Or not.  Up to you



I can't see the 'save to my maps' option  Do I need a gmaps account? I'm signed into gmail...


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What about some kind of spiderweb graphmap of where we live and where we work?



I've done me 

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=e...1.483949,-0.034332&spn=0.218501,0.517731&z=11


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)

prunus said:


> I've done me
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=e...1.483949,-0.034332&spn=0.218501,0.517731&z=11



How do you do it?!


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I can't see the 'save to my maps' option  Do I need a gmaps account? I'm signed into gmail...



gmail account will work; it seems that 'save to my maps' is oddly only visible if you're not already signed in... 

Try signing out, clicking on the link, should see save to my maps in the mid-upper left panel, click it, it'll ask you to sign in, do so, then it'll be in your maps, you can press the edit button and voila.  I think.  Let me know.

BTW - your gmail profile info might be visible in edits you do ('last edited by xxx' for instance) so be aware.

I'm already naked in front of you all


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2009)

Seems Marty and I have the longest distance between us


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2009)

I have saved it but can't work out how to add my home location


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Seems Marty and I have the longest distance between us



<sends virtual embrace>

just been out for a ____~~~ it's cold out there 

bring back smoking in offices


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2009)

prunus said:


> gmail account will work; it seems that 'save to my maps' is oddly only visible if you're not already signed in...
> 
> Try signing out, clicking on the link, should see save to my maps in the mid-upper left panel, click it, it'll ask you to sign in, do so, then it'll be in your maps, you can press the edit button and voila.  I think.  Let me know.



Yes this works (tried it out with another of my gmail accounts).


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have saved it but can't work out how to add my home location



Once you've got it in 'my maps' you should be able to click on it to bring it up, and in the left panel there should be an edit button, which, well you can guess what it does.  From edit mode put a postcode in the search box at the top for whereever, it will switch to that location; click on 'my maps' and it will return to the map you were editing with your newly searched location in the centre (same view).  click on the little pin icon in the minimenu at the top left of the map and drop a pin. A box will open up enabling you to give it a title - if you click on the picture of the pin in the box you can change it for another colour, or other icon altogether if you like.  Press the save button on the left when done.

Does that work for you?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)

Has updated!  THANKS PRUNUS!

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=e...51.52028,-0.123596&spn=0.211065,0.439453&z=11


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2009)

Still can't make it work but will keep trying because THIS IS BETTER THAN WORKING!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Still can't make it work but will keep trying because THIS IS BETTER THAN WORKING!!!



YAY!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2009)

Yay - I've worked it out. Yip, yip yip

*runs around like an overexcited puppy *


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2009)

Googlemaps are teh cool


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)

And we are even cooler


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2009)

another map of all the post codes we have worked in or lived in

worked

WC1, SW19, W9, E8, N1, NW6, SW1, EC1, those are the main ones i think

lived

W5, SW19, NW11, N16, E8, E5


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2009)

maps
graphs

How can we be any cooler?


----------



## Yetman (May 7, 2009)

charts, you need charts


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2009)

Endless military helicopters going over my office by Wandsworth Park 
Not Chinooks but big buggers 
First lot must have numbered around 20 and they have been going over in 1s and 2s for half an hour or so now. 

War?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Endless military helicopters going over my office by Wandsworth Park
> Not Chinooks but big buggers
> First lot must have numbered around 20 and they have been going over in 1s and 2s for half an hour or so now.
> 
> War?



There is a fly past in central London to honour the 100th anniversary of the fleet air arm - or so BBC News told me this morning - so it may be to do with that.

Or they are going to start dropping disinfectant in an attempt to stop the spread of swine flu


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2009)

Cheers Qoggy  

Do you prefer Qoggy or Qojjy?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Cheers Qoggy
> 
> Do you prefer Qoggy or Qojjy?



Mmmm...I don't really mind tbh. Qoggys makes more sense I suppose ... well in terms of t'internet names sense


----------



## Biddlybee (May 7, 2009)

1.5 hours then I'm off for a bee afternoon


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)

Sojjy, Bajjy, Qojjy, Prunij and Stells.

Great name for a....


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2009)

I'd just like to take minute to mourn the passing of probably the best pub in the City - Throgmortons on Lothbury.

<silence...>

There.

A single tear falls, and is absorbed by the dusty ground.

We must move on.  There will be other beers.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> 1.5 hours then I'm off for a bee afternoon



Bijjy, what's a 'bee afternoon'?


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sojjy, Bajjy, Qojjy, Prunij and Stells.
> 
> Great name for a....



'Sjtells' I think...


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sojjy, Bajjy, Qojjy, Prunij and Stells.
> 
> Great name for a....



Marji?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Bijjy, what's a 'bee afternoon'?


I'm going to a talk about bees and to see some bee hives


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm going to a talk about bees and to see some bee hives



Well, I used to be somewhat obsessed with my namesake too


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Marji?



Marj

lololololo


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2009)

Yetty?
Yejjy?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Well, I used to be somewhat obsessed with my namesake too


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)

Teepji


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm going to a talk about bees and to see some bee hives



Yup.  That's a bee afternoon alright.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm going to a talk about bees and to see some bee hives



Oooh that sounds great. Will you be able to taste honey and stroke bees and stuff!

I've always wanted to stroke a bumble vee, I bet they feel really soft, like the fur on a kittens ear.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)

Gmap updated!

This is so much _fun_. I might do All The Places I've Fallen Over next!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 7, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh that sounds great. Will you be able to taste honey and stroke bees and stuff!
> 
> I've always wanted to stroke a bumble vee, I bet they feel really soft, like the fur on a kittens ear.


I hope I get to taste honey, but not sure if I'll get to stroke a bee. I bet the bumblies are very soft though, they look fluffy (but not suer if they do any honey making).


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Gmap updated!
> 
> This is so much _fun_. I might do All The Places I've Fallen Over next!



Careful now, don't want to overload the server.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I hope I get to taste honey, but not sure if I'll get to stroke a bee. I bet the bumblies are very soft though, they look fluffy (but not suer if they do any honey making).



No I don't think bumblies do the honey making thing. They do the pollanisation thing... I think


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Gmap updated!
> 
> This is so much _fun_. I might do All The Places I've Fallen Over next!



I like the "Suits You Bikini" entry  - I guess that it is you who worked there not Marty, Badgers or Prunus.

Though to be sure I feel the latter should post pics of themselves in bikinis so we can check.


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No I don't think bumblies do the honey making thing. They do the pollanisation thing... I think



Sure do, all bees do the pollinisation thing; it's the well, honey bees, that make the honey (and in fact do most of the pollenisation too, because there's loads of them.

Bumblies are solitary bees, live on their own in holes in the ground and similar, rather than hives.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2009)

prunus said:


> Sure do, all bees do the pollinisation thing; it's the well, honey bees, that make the honey (and in fact do most of the pollenisation too, because there's loads of them.
> 
> Bumblies are solitary bees, live on their own in holes in the ground and similar, rather than hives.



Ta 

Bizarrely when googling for an image of a cheery bumblie the first I clicked was a link to my local council

http://www.rbwm.gov.uk/web/landenv_bumble_bee.htm

about Bumble Bees in the (Royal!) Borough! Nice to know but quite strange


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sojjy, Bajjy, Qojjy, Prunij and Stells.
> 
> Great name for a....






Badgers said:


> Marji?





5t3IIa said:


> Marj
> 
> lololololo


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2009)

Did you know that bumblebees used to be called humblebees?  A lovely name that.  And they *are* so unassuming.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 7, 2009)

Aw... reading a thread that linked to a random old thread and this post


----------



## Biddlybee (May 7, 2009)

prunus said:


> Did you know that bumblebees used to be called humblebees?  A lovely name that.  And they *are* so unassuming.


Really? I didn't know!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2009)

prunus said:


> Did you know that bumblebees used to be called humblebees?  A lovely name that.  And they *are* so unassuming.





BiddlyBee said:


> Really? I didn't know!



In "A Midsummer Night's Dream" Titania uses the word humble-bees 

_The honey-bags steal from the humble-bees,
And for night-tapers crop their waxen thighs_ 
_And light them at the fiery glow-worm's eyes,
To have my love to bed and to arise;_


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=e...4.885931,-29.53125&spn=121.260179,225&t=h&z=2

Someone else do some


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)

Oh, I'm sorry - we are now talking about bees


----------



## Biddlybee (May 7, 2009)

bbbbbbzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)

Is it possible to say the words 'bumble bee' without a little smile creeping across one's moué? I DONT THINK IT IS!!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=e...4.885931,-29.53125&spn=121.260179,225&t=h&z=2
> 
> Someone else do some



It took me more seconds than it should have to realise that you were pinpointing places _you_ had lived...and not where your exes lived


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It took me more seconds than it should have to realise that you were pinpointing places _you_ had lived...and not where your exes lived



Hee! 

I prob should have put a hyphen in there someerhwre, soz


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hee!
> 
> I prob should have put a hyphen in there someerhwre, soz



No, no...I was being dense 

Though it has given me an idea...


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No, no...I was being dense
> 
> Though it has given me an idea...



Oh goodie


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)

Wham! lol


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Wham! lol


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2009)

Updated! May add some more soon 

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=e...596&spn=0.211065,0.439453&z=11&mid=1241703342


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2009)

Fucking hungry
Really fucking hungry


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)

prunus said:


>



How do we post pics on gmaps???! Tell me quixk before I lose interest!


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> How do we post pics on gmaps???! Tell me quixk before I lose interest!



What?  I don't know.  Can you?  What do you mean?  What?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)

prunus said:


> What?  I don't know.  Can you?  What do you mean?  What?



http://maps.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=68480



I have to do a day's worth of work now so I'll be back later


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2009)

1.  Create or open a map.
   2. Click the appropriate placemark, line, shape. The info window appears.
   3. Click Edit.
   4. Choose Rich Text or Edit HTML.
   5. If you chose Rich Text mode, click the photo icon above the description field (the last one in the toolbar). Enter the URL of the photo you would like to add.
   6. If you chose Edit HTML mode, use the <img> tag to add photos. For example, <img src="http://www.google.com/intl/en_us/images/maps_results_logo.gif" width=150 height=55> adds the Google Maps logo to your map with a width of 150 pixels and a height of 55 pixels.
   7. Click OK to save your changes.


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> http://maps.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=68480
> 
> 
> 
> I have to do a day's worth of work now so I'll be back later



OK, looking forward to the photos...


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2009)

Argh now my maps won't load!

Weirdly - when I went to picasa there are a load of my pics already on there


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2009)

Just had my afternoon snack....three prunes and some sunflower seeds . 

I am seeing the dietician tomorrow. I had better have lost some fucking weight


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2009)

Short time ago a client contacted me asking for a quote
I gave him a quote and he laughed in my face 
I told him I would offer X discount now but would be too busy later 
He laughed in my face and said my competitors were offering a lower price 

He just contacted me asking me to quote him
How should I respond?


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Short time ago a client contacted me asking for a quote
> I gave him a quote and he laughed in my face
> I told him I would offer X discount now but would be too busy later
> He laughed in my face and said my competitors were offering a lower price
> ...



Give him the original quote again, if it's still good for you.  If he whines 'but what about my X discount?' offer him a smaller (1/3-1/2 X) discount.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2009)

prunus said:


> Give him the original quote again, if it's still good for you.  If he whines 'but what about my X discount?' offer him a smaller (1/3-1/2 X) discount.



I was going along the lines of... 

Quoting full rate and hoping he asks for discount then refusing


----------



## Yetman (May 7, 2009)

Just laugh in his face


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2009)

Done and dusted
I am outta here people and one sleep till Friday


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


>


i think i love you 

i've been waking up at midday and then going back to sleep. i've been drinking coffee and getting haircuts and watching films.

i am the anti-drag and you need to know that there is life outside the matrix, honest


----------



## marty21 (May 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Short time ago a client contacted me asking for a quote
> I gave him a quote and he laughed in my face
> I told him I would offer X discount now but would be too busy later
> He laughed in my face and said my competitors were offering a lower price
> ...



bone him


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

Up early and should be off to work early to bring on the early finish. 
Short weeks are nice and stuff


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 8, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i think i love you
> 
> i've been waking up at midday and then going back to sleep. i've been drinking coffee and getting haircuts and watching films.
> 
> i am the anti-drag and you need to know that there is life outside the matrix, honest



Morning! I wondered where you were then remembered!

Is it good out there? I bet it is


----------



## prunus (May 8, 2009)

Great start.  Nothing works.  Ho hum.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 8, 2009)

I'm late! I'm late! I should be getting out of the shower about now. Usually hear the beeps when I'm wrapping my hair in a towel.

Late!


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i am the anti-drag and you need to know that there is life outside the matrix, honest



I was offered the red or the blue pill choice by Morpheus a while ago. Stupidly I crushed the fuckers up together and snorted them. Now I am stuck in this weird loop and can't work out if I like working or hate it more than I hate Rupert Murdoch?


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

prunus said:


> Great start.  Nothing works.  Ho hum.


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

Which sentence is more annoying? 

1. This is the life 
2. It is out of this world


----------



## Biddlybee (May 8, 2009)

2, only just.


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

I am leaning towards 2 but 1 is a real grater of a statement isn't it? 

On a business trip to Limassol once we got some free time and the three of us were sunbathing by a pool. 
I remember it being totally quiet, idyllic and super sunny until the girl with us uttered number 1.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 8, 2009)

Y'see I could just about cope with that, and I might have uttered 1 some time in my life, but 2... it's like, dude


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

Where is the weekend thread?


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

__~


----------



## Biddlybee (May 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Where is the weekend thread?


I don't know I'm in a grump and can't see past the day at work


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I don't know I'm in a grump and can't see past the day at work


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

In times of grump the only thing that can save you is the smallest pigs in the world

Fact


----------



## Biddlybee (May 8, 2009)

Nope, my face is still like this -> 

I'll try coffee and porridge.


----------



## marty21 (May 8, 2009)

went to bed about 1.20, got up at 6.30  left early, got the 7.28 train  had time for a leisurely breakfast at BK, not as good as MCDs tbf, in work 20 mins early - strange times


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 8, 2009)

Mornin' *sniff* I have woken up * coooouuughh* with either bad *sneeze* hay fever or a stinking cold 

Am off to see the dietician at 10am then into work - should be fun as my energy level is less than the _very cute _smallest pig in the world (thanks for that Badgers).

I really hate the MS when it makes me feel like this *sticks lower lip out and looks glum*


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> leisurely breakfast at BK



The 'leisurely' fast food breakfast?


----------



## marty21 (May 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> The 'leisurely' fast food breakfast?



a full 15 minutes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 8, 2009)

Mmmm...I quite fancy a MaccyD or BK breakfast. I will have seen the dietician by then ...mmmm


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> In times of grump the only thing that can save you is the smallest pigs in the world
> 
> Fact



They _say_ they are 25-30 cm (10-12 inches) high and weighs up to 9kg (20lb) but there's no scale  They need to put a fag packet in their grass house thing so we can compare.


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

What is the dragging thread postcount target today?


----------



## marty21 (May 8, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mmmm...I quite fancy a MaccyD or BK breakfast. I will have seen the dietician by then ...mmmm



BK was a bit disappointing tbf, you know where you are with a sausage and egg mcmuffin, the bk version is a bit meh...


----------



## Biddlybee (May 8, 2009)

"rain came down, and the floods went up"

that a song from school?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 8, 2009)

'  '   '  '   '   '     ' 
 '   '   '   '   '   '

___~~


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 8, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> "rain came down, and the floods went up"
> 
> that a song from school?



How were the bees, Bee?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 8, 2009)

They were very cool ta, and got to do some honey tasting, and got some posh honey 

Look at their posh houses: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_6xYJpoPuA...gEdj7mU2qY/s1600-h/image-upload-10-772293.jpg


----------



## marty21 (May 8, 2009)

just had a ___~~ with my favourite tenant - maggie you are a diamond!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 8, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> They were very cool ta, and got to do some honey tasting, and got some posh honey
> 
> Look at their posh houses: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_6xYJpoPuA...gEdj7mU2qY/s1600-h/image-upload-10-772293.jpg



Niiiice  That colour looks like Farrow & Ball's 'Sir St John Parcival's Orangery viewing balcony (upper seating) from c1760'. Dead posh.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 8, 2009)

Oh golly. I think work is sending me on this journey and back today! wc2b 6se to ip6 9e


edit before even posting: no, probably not. bugger I was looking forward to getting out of the office


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

Another competitor has just taken a 'year off' stating market dowturn. 
That is two down and another looking shaky. 
While this does not fill me with cheer and does not show our industry in a great light it does mean for a lot of people I am the only option.


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> They were very cool ta, and got to do some honey tasting, and got some posh honey
> 
> Look at their posh houses: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_6xYJpoPuA...gEdj7mU2qY/s1600-h/image-upload-10-772293.jpg



When I win the lottery tonight Biddles I will be buying that country house I keep telling you about. You guys will be in the east wing and we will be in the west. Then you will have your own hives and beekeeping suits in a choice of colours.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> When I win the lottery tonight Biddles I will be buying that country house I keep telling you about. You guys will be in the east wing and we will be in the west. Then you will have your own hives and beekeeping suits in a choice of colours.


 you shall eat my honey and honey cakes.


----------



## marty21 (May 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> it does mean for a lot of people I am the only option.


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

I had honey in my coffee again today.
In fact anytime honey is seen or mentioned you are the first thing I think about


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


>





Wicked!! 

If I was a greedy type I would be coining it but I prefer the fact I can now laugh at people who used my competitors because they were 'better' than me... 

Mwah ha ha ha!!!


----------



## Yetman (May 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I had honey in my coffee again today.
> In fact anytime honey is seen or mentioned you are the first thing I think about



Honey is fucking ace. I have it on toast all the time. Go bees


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

New bloke in our office
Working two days a week


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 8, 2009)

Badgers? If you win the lottery would you buy me a bicycle? Just a little one?


----------



## prunus (May 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Niiiice  That colour looks like Farrow & Ball's 'Sir St John Parcival's Orangery viewing balcony (upper seating) from c1760'. Dead posh.



I think I love you


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Badgers? If you win the lottery would you buy me a bicycle? Just a little one?



If one of the draggers wins then we will employ all the other draggers to work for them on a whacking salary. The job will be to post in this thread and everyone will get a company bicycle.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Badgers? If you win the lottery would you buy me a bicycle? Just a little one?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 8, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Honey is fucking ace. I have it on toast all the time. Go bees





Badgers said:


> I had honey in my coffee again today.
> In fact anytime honey is seen or mentioned you are the first thing I think about


I'm loving the love for the bees 



5t3IIa said:


> Niiiice  That colour looks like Farrow & Ball's 'Sir St John Parcival's Orangery viewing balcony (upper seating) from c1760'. Dead posh.


I have no idea what/where that is but it sounds posh


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 8, 2009)

prunus said:


> I think I love you



That's the 2nd  'I think I love you' I've got in this thread in the last 12 hours! 



Badgers said:


> If one of the draggers wins then we will employ all the other draggers to work for them on a whacking salary. The job will be to post in this thread and everyone will get a company bicycle.



We'll all need outside-glare-proof-splash-proof laptops  but no uniform


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

This thread is all love, dreaming and congratulating today. 

Well done draggers


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 8, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm loving the love for the bees
> 
> I have no idea what/where that is but it sounds posh



Some super-wealthy friends of mine had a colour card from Farrow & Ball - all the colours have info on the back just like that  

http://www.farrow-ball.com/productdetails.aspx?pid=AFCB0132&cid=PG&language=en-GB

See some of the colours are registered trademarks? I'd sit on a mossy bench in their sunken fucking pond garden and drink G&T and read them out loud and we'd say 'Oh yes, I'll have that for the second bathroom in the East wing. No, it'd go better in the setting sun - West Wing'. THAT WAS THE LIFE!


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

Bees.. 
What is not to like? 

I can see why my love of pigeons is challenged but I have not met anyone that has a dislike for the noble bee.


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

/over 4200 now


----------



## Biddlybee (May 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Some super-wealthy friends of mine had a colour card from Farrow & Ball - all the colours have info on the back just like that
> 
> http://www.farrow-ball.com/productdetails.aspx?pid=AFCB0132&cid=PG&language=en-GB
> 
> See some of the colours are registered trademarks? I'd sit on a mossy bench in their sunken fucking pond garden and drink G&T and read them out loud and we'd say 'Oh yes, I'll have that for the second bathroom in the East wing. No, it'd go better in the setting sun - West Wing'. THAT WAS THE LIFE!


 I do like that colour card!



Badgers said:


> Bees..
> What is not to like?
> 
> I can see why my love of pigeons is challenged but I have not met anyone that has a dislike for the noble bee.


Some people don't like the stinging, but bees are not like wasps.


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Some people don't like the stinging, but bees are not like wasps.



I can understand not liking the stinging. 
I like dogs but don't like the biting.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 8, 2009)

I'm bringing some darkness to this thread now with a Colleague Moan 

Colleague (H) has been on about needing to order lever arch files (LAF) *facefallsoffasIyawnsohard*
H: Do you know what's in that box up there?
Me: Oh! Yes, they might be lever arch files! [gets up to check]
H: No no don't worry
Me: [up and halfway across room] I should check though
H: No no don't worry it's fine [she gets up]
Me: [there now] I'm checking. If it's LAF then we don't need to order any...
H: No it's fine I'll check
Me: ...do we?
H: [at shelf] No no
Me: [reaching up] I am checking
H: No I'll check [scrapes me with super-sharp corner of folder she is carrying]
Me: [*has box in hands*] Ow!
H: No no leave them don't worry
Me: [wtf] OK fine [puts box back]
H: OK [walks away]
Me: OK [walks away]
Me: [darts back, looks in box] Box files! So yes - order some LAF
H: Ah

Wtf just happened?


----------



## prunus (May 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That's the 2nd  'I think I love you' I've got in this thread in the last 12 hours!



What?!?  I have a rival? 

I shall challenge him (or her...?) to a duel for your honour!

En garde!


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

Choose weapon?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 8, 2009)

Inflatable swords seem to be popular


----------



## prunus (May 8, 2009)

(I'm going to go back through the thread and find out who it is I am going to be pulverising to abits with my enormous weapon)


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

Old skool


----------



## Biddlybee (May 8, 2009)

as you wish


----------



## prunus (May 8, 2009)

There's something you don't know...


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

prunus said:


> There's something you don't know...



Anything to do with cheese and/or beans?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 8, 2009)

prunus said:


> There's something you don't know...



It was Paulie  He thought the graph was good. But I don't think we're going to be seeing much of Holiday Boi for a while 

edit: I got it! I'm not left handed either


----------



## Biddlybee (May 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> edit: I got it! I'm not left handed either


----------



## prunus (May 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Anything to do with cheese and/or beans?



  Why, what don't you know about cheese and/or beans...?  <suspicious glance>



5t3IIa said:


> It was Paulie  He thought the graph was good. But I don't think we're going to be seeing much of Holiday Boi for a while



Yes, don't worry, I found him.  But he won't be able to hide forever...



5t3IIa said:


> edit: I got it! I'm not left handed either



Ta da!


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

I was a bit slow there... 
Seeing as I have seen that film for more hours than I have seen my wife


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

prunus said:


> But he won't be able to hide forever...



I can sense a stalking afoot


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 8, 2009)

Have we all read _Adventures in the Screen Trade _by William Goldman? We should have, is excellent. Written pre-The Princess Bride and you can see how he was gently building up to that amazing subversion. What a guy


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

I have not read it  

Can you scan it and email it over?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have not read it
> 
> Can you scan it and email it over?



Is quite thick 

I think it was pretty cheap off amazon


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

£2.98 at the moment
I might trawl the charity shops though


----------



## prunus (May 8, 2009)

I've not read it either.  Can you download it from your brain and send it over the internet straight into mine please?  I'm really busy these days - haven't had time to read a book for ages


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

Lunch choices?


----------



## Yetman (May 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I can understand not liking the stinging.
> I like dogs but don't like the biting.



I like people but dont like the murdering


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 8, 2009)

I've already almost finished my tuna roll and crisps.


----------



## prunus (May 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Lunch choices?



Don't know, but I'm mighty ravenous today.  Just trying to hold out til 12 o'clock at least, for form's sake you know.


Might go for a burger....


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I like people but dont like the murdering



Sung to the tune of The Killers?


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

prunus said:


> Might go for a burger....



I want a fucking burger
Shall we blag a pretend meeting and go for burgers


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 8, 2009)

My local Cheeky Chikin place made me a totally shit fish burger the other day  All over-done with no salad in it - just a small brick of shatterting batter wherein the fish had shrunk in a bare bun 

Say what you like about MacDs and all that but at least it's consistent. This really upsets me actually cuz if I want a fish burger again I'm going to have to ask that they don't cock it up and be a shit bossy mad customer.


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

Do I need new shades now I have a beard and hair?


----------



## Yetman (May 8, 2009)

~I!

Am going for a burger!

Where to then?  

Burger king or pub. Hmm. Both have their positives......arse.....I DONT KNOW WHICH ONE TO CHOOSE. With one you get a pint but with the other you get a superior burger!! SHIT. Oh fuck it I'll just stay here and eat a few bags of crisps.


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

Never had a Texican Double WHOPPER


----------



## prunus (May 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I want a fucking burger
> Shall we blag a pretend meeting and go for burgers



Yes, everybody on this thread must do this.  This is the law.

We must all have very important short notice meetings and go out for burgers.

Then report back.

Where to go...


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

prunus said:


> Where to go...



Croydon is nice


----------



## Roadkill (May 8, 2009)

I have a lengthy, important and no doubt terminally dull meeting this afternoon. 

I have, however, just finished something I've been working on for the last couple of weeks, so today isn't all bad.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 8, 2009)

prunus said:


> Where to go...


Nandos?


----------



## prunus (May 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Croydon is nice



No, no it's not.


----------



## prunus (May 8, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Nandos?



Don't think there's one near here.  Although there might be.

I was thinking of http://www.ultimateburger.co.uk/menu.html


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 8, 2009)

I'm back!

Am liking the bee stuff a lot. I'd like one of those hives and then I could have lovely fresh honey in a morning. Yum!

SUp-pose I better do some work now I am here....but I DON'T WANNA!!


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Nandos?


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

prunus said:


> No, no it's not.



Sorry, when I said 'nice' I actually meant....


----------



## sojourner (May 8, 2009)

urgh

had a week off.  back in today.  4 hours and so far I'm going to issue one disciplinary on Monday, am THAT close to evicting a tenant, and I hate my job and everyone in the world 

it really is a good job it's Friday.  Or I might just kill.  And not stop.


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

Sojjy!!!!!!


----------



## Yetman (May 8, 2009)

Right. Burger. Done.

However I went to burger king, and rather than go for the classic bacon cheese angus, or bacon double cheese.........I went for the poxy double cheeseburger. Started off well but got disappointing toward the end as I realised I had been diddled on the salad. Now I want to go for beer, but I shouldnt I just shouldnt.....

Hmm.


...


be still my beating hearse


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> urgh
> 
> had a week off.  back in today.  4 hours and so far I'm going to issue one disciplinary on Monday, am THAT close to evicting a tenant, and I hate my job and everyone in the world
> 
> it really is a good job it's Friday.  Or I might just kill.  And not stop.



Hi. Oh dear. 

Well done for staying out of this thread while you were on hols


----------



## Epico (May 8, 2009)

Just had a bagel for lunch.

Best thing I've ever eaten!


----------



## sojourner (May 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hi. Oh dear.
> 
> Well done for staying out of this thread while you were on hols



cheers bajjy

and thank you stella, but I didn't really come online much while I was off.  Nice to have a break away from the keyboard and screen, innit?

Spent lovely times with lovely people - and it's all bloody over again now until July   or redundancy, whichever comes sooner


----------



## marty21 (May 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> urgh
> 
> had a week off.  back in today.  4 hours and so far I'm going to issue one disciplinary on Monday, am THAT close to evicting a tenant, and I hate my job and everyone in the world
> 
> it really is a good job it's Friday.  Or I might just kill.  And not stop.



you sound really strict


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 8, 2009)

Is the disciplinary for your flaky receptionist?


----------



## sojourner (May 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> you sound really strict



You don't know what's been going on marty.  Endless excuses for late responses to emails, shitty work, constant lateness, constant fucking off early, lies about paying money in, money going missing from petty cash, endless excuses for really flimsy illness plus vague responses - taking the piss in a tremendously huge way.  I had a week off and her behaviour has been even worse since I've been away.

Do I sound really strict now?


----------



## sojourner (May 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is the disciplinary for your flaky receptionist?



Yep

I consider myself a very fair manager, but I will not pay people to take the fucking piss on this scale


----------



## marty21 (May 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> You don't know what's been going on marty.  Endless excuses for late responses to emails, constant lateness, constant fucking off early, lies about paying money in, money going missing from petty cash, endless excuses for really flimsy illness plus vague responses - taking the piss in a tremendously huge way.  I had a week off and her behaviour has been even worse since I've been away.
> 
> Do I sound really strict now?



 when i said really strict......


----------



## sojourner (May 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> when i said really strict......



wha?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> You don't know what's been going on marty.  Endless excuses for late responses to emails, shitty work, constant lateness, constant fucking off early, lies about paying money in, money going missing from petty cash, endless excuses for really flimsy illness plus vague responses - taking the piss in a tremendously huge way.  I had a week off and her behaviour has been even worse since I've been away.
> 
> Do I sound really strict now?



Fucking hell - she sounds a nightmare


----------



## marty21 (May 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> wha?



sounds like she is taking the piss tbf


----------



## Yetman (May 8, 2009)

I'm on my weekly conference call with my team. They all started chatting about how much time they spend online gaming, some spend around 5 hours a day on it 'mining ore' 

I jokingly called them a bunch of nerds.

Didnt go down too well.

Oh well.


----------



## sojourner (May 8, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fucking hell - she sounds a nightmare



She's only been with me for a few months as well.  I think it's to do with trying to remotely manage someone - I only physically get over there once a week, even though I ring both of them several times a day.  All the staff I've had over there pretty much all get to a point where they realise I can't physically SEE them, so take the piss a little bit, then increasingly more.

One of them's fine though - no problems at all, so I dunno


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

Bone her


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

Fucking Hell!!!! 
One of my customers has just been arrested for kidnapping!!!!


----------



## marty21 (May 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Fucking Hell!!!!
> One of my customers has just been arrested for kidnapping!!!!



any income generating opportunity must be pursued in these hard times


----------



## prunus (May 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Fucking Hell!!!!
> One of my customers has just been arrested for kidnapping!!!!





What is it you do again?


----------



## sojourner (May 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Bone her



Not with yours mate 



Badgers said:


> Fucking Hell!!!!
> One of my customers has just been arrested for kidnapping!!!!



God, you always have to go one better, don't you?


----------



## marty21 (May 8, 2009)

prunus said:


> What is it you do again?


----------



## prunus (May 8, 2009)

Fucking Hell!!!!
One of my customers has just been kidnapped!!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Fucking Hell!!!!
> One of my customers has just been arrested for kidnapping!!!!



You have an intersting life


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

Great story this one... 

Went to try and get a loan from the bank 
Was refused so took the bank guy hostage


----------



## marty21 (May 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Great story this one...
> 
> Went to try and get a loan from the bank
> Was refused so took the bank guy hostage



negotiating skillz


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> She's only been with me for a few months as well.  I think it's to do with trying to remotely manage someone - I only physically get over there once a week, even though I ring both of them several times a day.  All the staff I've had over there pretty much all get to a point where they realise I can't physically SEE them, so take the piss a little bit, then increasingly more.
> 
> One of them's fine though - no problems at all, so I dunno



How long has this lass been there? 
It is no time at all iirc?


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You have an intersting life



Nah, I just work in a bit of a loony environment 



marty21 said:


> negotiating skillz






The slight worry is that he owes me a fair bit of cash.


----------



## marty21 (May 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Nah, I just work in a bit of a loony environment
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ask for the cash, if he doesn't give it to you, kidnap him


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> ask for the cash, if he doesn't give it to you, kidnap him


----------



## sojourner (May 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Great story this one...
> 
> Went to try and get a loan from the bank
> Was refused so took the bank guy hostage



Hmmm...I think that could catch on


----------



## sojourner (May 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> How long has this lass been there?
> It is no time at all iirc?



Aye, only 3 months


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 8, 2009)

wtf lol


----------



## prunus (May 8, 2009)

Right, time for a 'who's-done-the-least-actual-productive-work-today' contest.

For my part, every spare minute not spent with my hand down my pants I've been gazing blankly at the wall.

Anyone?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 8, 2009)

prunus said:


> Right, time for a 'who's-done-the-least-actual-productive-work-today' contest.
> 
> For my part, every spare minute not spent *with my hand down my pants *I've been gazing blankly at the wall.
> 
> Anyone?



Having a scratch or having a..


----------



## prunus (May 8, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Having a scratch or having a..



Oh, sorry, did I say with my hand down my pants?  I *meant* debugging the timestamps on this fricking database.  Ahem.  Yes.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 8, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Having a scratch or having a..



Where've you been, eh? Working?


----------



## sojourner (May 8, 2009)

prunus said:


> Right, time for a 'who's-done-the-least-actual-productive-work-today' contest.
> 
> For my part, every spare minute not spent with my hand down my pants I've been gazing blankly at the wall.
> 
> Anyone?



My fucking receptionist


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

More info coming out about kidnap man. 
Fucking classic story but the chances of me getting paid are now zero. 

One year I will earn more than I write off


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> My fucking receptionist



She would be asked one question in this office: 

'Give me one reason why you should stay working here'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Where've you been, eh? Working?



Erm...*quickly picks up a sheaf of paper, a stapler and tries to look busy* ....yes


----------



## Yetman (May 8, 2009)

prunus said:


> Right, time for a 'who's-done-the-least-actual-productive-work-today' contest.
> 
> For my part, every spare minute not spent with my hand down my pants I've been gazing blankly at the wall.
> 
> Anyone?



I have just come back from the pub, after doing lines in the work toilet. This is my second lunch today after burger king earlier. I spent this morning looking at risque pictures of female celebrities with my laptop tilted juuuust enough so the woman next to me couldnt see my screen and I'm now about to fuck off home


----------



## sojourner (May 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> She would be asked one question in this office:
> 
> 'Give me one reason why you should stay working here'



Mmm.  This is her only chance.  She went from great to slowly not-great, and you find yourself having to accept excuses because you can't prove the lies.  But then the excuses mount up to a ridiculous degree whereby she can't be doing anything BUT lying.  

And I just KNEW it would be her that fucked up on my week off.  People are so miserably predictable.


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2009)

Right losers, this winner is off and running out the door!!


----------



## prunus (May 8, 2009)

Someone stop him!  He's getting away!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 8, 2009)

OK - now the excitement of sojjy's return and Badgers' kidnap is over I HAVE NEWS!

I am on the longlist for a _writing_ job!


----------



## marty21 (May 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> OK - now the excitement of sojjy's return and Badgers' kidnap is over I HAVE NEWS!
> 
> I am on the longlist for a _writing_ job!



here's to you being on the shortlist too

and getting the gig


----------



## sojourner (May 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Right losers, this winner is off and running out the door!!



tara chuck!



5t3IIa said:


> OK - now the excitement of sojjy's return and Badgers' kidnap is over I HAVE NEWS!
> 
> I am on the longlist for a _writing_ job!



 - nice one stella.  wishing the bestest of luck with that one


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 8, 2009)

Thanks *gigglesasexcited*


----------



## prunus (May 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> OK - now the excitement of sojjy's return and Badgers' kidnap is over I HAVE NEWS!
> 
> I am on the longlist for a _writing_ job!



Cool   What's it for?  Or would you rather not say?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> She would be asked one question in this office:
> 
> 'Give me one reason why you should stay working here'





5t3IIa said:


> OK - now the excitement of sojjy's return and Badgers' kidnap is over I HAVE NEWS!
> 
> I am on the longlist for a _writing_ job!



Fantastic  Congratulations and fingers crossed that you get on to the short list and beyond!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 8, 2009)

prunus said:


> Cool   What's it for?  Or would you rather not say?



Listings for electronic programme guides!  Proper glam, that one


----------



## marty21 (May 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Listings for electronic programme guides!  Proper glam, that one



that one! good luck missus


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 8, 2009)

Cheers! They said on the app 'Wait 3 weeks before being all gutted that' and I did and they were right!


----------



## marty21 (May 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Cheers! They said on the app 'Wait 3 weeks before being all gutted that' and I did and they were right!



i got a dear john letter after an interview last week


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i got a dear john letter after an interview last week



Awww. Did you really want it? Or just speccing? You've not been in this 'new' one for that long, have you?


----------



## Popsicle (May 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Listings for electronic programme guides!  Proper glam, that one



Was that the one where you had to write an example for the sky box thing?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 8, 2009)

Popsicle said:


> Was that the one where you had to write an example for the sky box thing?



Yah man 

Hope you're well


----------



## Popsicle (May 8, 2009)

Cool, well, keeping fingers crossed for you!

I'm good, start a new job on Monday woohoo!


----------



## marty21 (May 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Awww. Did you really want it? Or just speccing? You've not been in this 'new' one for that long, have you?



speccing i guess, but it was more money and less of a commute, plus more holidays, so I would have taken it , if offered , been here about 8 months now


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2009)

Working on a Saturday....
Nothing much though, just clearing a few emails and stuff while others sleep.


----------



## Strumpet (May 9, 2009)

I can feel it dragging already and I'm not there yet


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 10, 2009)

Day is dragging...in MY GARDEN ho yeah!
BLOG UPDATED!!1


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 10, 2009)

http://thespinger.blogspot.com/


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> http://thespinger.blogspot.com/



I was just about to say "What are you doing on this thread on a Sunday " but know I know.

Goes off to look at blog...


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 10, 2009)

Waz very 'ot


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 10, 2009)

Snicker


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Snicker



Are you drunk yet?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 10, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you drunk yet?



Yes fanks 

Am tipsily looking forward to Congo on FilmFour at 7pm then The Da Vinci Code so I can lol and sneer for the rest of the evening.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes fanks
> 
> Am tipsily looking forward to Congo on FilmFour at 7pm then The Da Vinci Code so I can lol and sneer for the rest of the evening.



Congo!!!!  That is my evening sorted out.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 10, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Congo!!!!  That is my evening sorted out.



Stop eating my sesame cake!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Snicker




While it is clearly boobs, the second picture reminds of a game played by a mate of mine and his military chums. It is called 'cock or ball'. The player flashes either a bit of cock or ball and asks the audience to judge which part of the genitalia was flaunted. Needless to say my pointing out of the homo erotic  nature of this 'game' was ill received


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 10, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> While it is clearly boobs, the second picture reminds of a game played by a mate of mine and his military chums. It is called 'cock or ball'. The player flashes either a bit of cock or ball and asks the audience to judge which part of the genitalia was flaunted. Needless to say my pointing out of the homo erotic  nature of this 'game' was ill received



And the sight of my Fine Pair reminding you of a bollicks game causes me to frown


----------



## DotCommunist (May 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> And the sight of my Fine Pair reminding you of a bollicks game causes me to frown



well, it's the vieled nature of the flesh that causes me to think of barrack games (definitely not gay, OK? 'yes OK your shaken fist convinces me).

In the interest of science you should put your goods in the virtual shop window, in order to dispell my scrotal myth.



Has any man ever spent so many words saying 'tits or GTFO'?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 10, 2009)

Is as saucy as it gets online.


----------



## Badgers (May 10, 2009)

Yuck

Great weekend but did a heft amount of boozing and heavy eating. 
Five hours in the hot car to get home and I am hurting a bit too much now. 

Hating the thought of work tomorrow


----------



## prunus (May 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Snicker



Well Hel-lo!  Way to cheer up a Sunday evening's desultory internet surfing 



Cleavage.   Mmmmm.


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2009)

Aaaaaaarrrrrrggggghhhhhhh 

Monday morning and still feeling a bit crap.
Mostly tired though and I feel that today will involve a very early night.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 11, 2009)

I woke up at 3.45 and couldn't sleep for ages  Plus I am hungover 

Tan's come in quite nicely though


----------



## marty21 (May 11, 2009)

no drag for me this week hopefully, I'm in bath, about to drive down to cornwall


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2009)

Desk
Coffee 
Lethargy


----------



## Biddlybee (May 11, 2009)

Can't
Be 
Arsed


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2009)

Good start to the day 
Might have a cheese and Marmite sarnie soon


----------



## moomoo (May 11, 2009)

If I tell you that I'm lying in bed actually waiting for Jeremy Kyle to start, that might give you an idea of the sort of day I'm going to have.


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2009)

Nasty


----------



## Biddlybee (May 11, 2009)

moomoo said:


> If I tell you that I'm lying in bed actually waiting for Jeremy Kyle to start, that might give you an idea of the sort of day I'm going to have.


Change the channel, or put a DVD on


----------



## moomoo (May 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Change the channel, or put a DVD on



I'm perversely looking forward to it actually.  I never watch it, it's like a treat in a sick sort of way...


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2009)

New 'deli' has just opened near(ish) to my office. 

Interestingly if you register your name, email address and phone number with them then you get your first meal free, second meal BOGOF, third meal for £2.00 and fourth meal for £2.00. All looks pretty basic but works out to be five hot meals with a cold or hot drink for £7.00.


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2009)

moomoo said:


> I'm perversely looking forward to it actually.  I never watch it, it's like a treat in a sick sort of way...



I hear a few people saying this ^ ^


----------



## Biddlybee (May 11, 2009)

moomoo said:


> I'm perversely looking forward to it actually.  I never watch it, it's like a treat in a sick sort of way...


S'ok then, I thought the  was the dread of Jeremy Kyle


----------



## moomoo (May 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> S'ok then, I thought the  was the dread of Jeremy Kyle



Well it was kinda.


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (May 11, 2009)

Whenever I watch Jeremy Kyle (I think the last time was this February's Snow Day) I think it's not so bad, in a way.

There are people with genuine problems and he puts the boot up them in a generally quite reasonable way, if not a resonable manner.


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2009)

I have never once seen it


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2009)

Lady from South Africa on the phone to me asking why the UK media are so depressing and is nothing happening aside from recession?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have never once seen it



He can be very self important and pompous but when you are ill it is hard to resist the shows appeal


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2009)

Organising disorganised people is fun


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2009)

Anyone know how to easily do the following: 

Set up a spreadsheet that is online and people can log into with a password and update. 
Will be accessed by two companies at two sites.


----------



## prunus (May 11, 2009)

google apps will do that I think


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2009)

prunus said:


> google apps will do that I think



Google Docs?


----------



## prunus (May 11, 2009)

Yes, I think I meant that - they do an online collaborative spreadsheet thingy I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 11, 2009)

Aye they do, you can set up a group I think


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2009)

Confusing
Maybe I have broken Google


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Confusing
> Maybe I have broken Google



In gmail go to Google Docs and poke around in there. You can probably set up a sheet to be shared amongst some of your contacts.

If you want to practise I will help. I'm just going to have a look and see if I can share some PQ stuff on there. Will PM addy if you want?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 11, 2009)

Actually - does anyone with a gmail account want to help me use Shared Google Docs?

PM addy?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 11, 2009)

Stupid thing won't c/p images on my spreadsheet 

And now I'm talking to myself.


----------



## Yetman (May 11, 2009)

Monday. Meh.

Facespork


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Actually - does anyone with a gmail account want to help me use Shared Google Docs?
> 
> PM addy?



I am on james.office (at) gmail.com 
Just about to pop out though but around after about 2pm I think.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 11, 2009)

It's a bit dull here and I have forgotten a cardie so am cold  On the plus side I donlt have a huge amount of work to do so can piss about on t'internets even more so than usual


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 11, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It's a bit dull here and I have forgotten a cardie so am cold  On the plus side I donlt have a huge amount of work to do so can piss about on t'internets even more so than usual



You should wear a bigger modesty vest


----------



## prunus (May 11, 2009)

Or rub yourself to keep warm....

heh heh heh.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You should wear a bigger modesty vest



I don't even have one on today. Can see straight down my cleavage 



prunus said:


> Or rub yourself to keep warm....
> 
> heh heh heh.



Perv .....
.............*goes off the rub herself*


----------



## Biddlybee (May 11, 2009)

I've had porridge, coffee and a small bowl of couscous today  I'm still hungry


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I've had porridge, coffee and a small bowl of couscous today  I'm still hungry



I bet you are. I'm just having leftovers from a IiP meeting  Falafel sammich


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 11, 2009)

BADGERS - google doc sharing work and it's really easy 

__~~


----------



## Biddlybee (May 11, 2009)

Oooh, the joys of IiP 

Falafel  

I might go buy chocolate  and I was all excited last night because I fitted into my old walking troos!


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2009)

Busy


----------



## prunus (May 11, 2009)

Too


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 11, 2009)

Not me


----------



## prunus (May 11, 2009)

Well, entertain us then 

Song and dance routine, please.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 11, 2009)

prunus said:


> Well, entertain us then
> 
> Song and dance routine, please.



I can do you a couple of Gracie Fields numbers if you like

SALLLY, SALLLLLLYYYYY, PRIDE OF OUR ALLLEYYYYYYY...


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 11, 2009)

What? I've already provided tip top PQ ents today 

Oh, Qoths - if you want tip top PQ ents pls forward email address


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What? I've already provided tip top PQ ents today
> 
> Oh, Qoths - if you want tip top PQ ents pls forward email address



Done!!

SING AS YOU GOOOO AND LET THE WORLD GO BYYYYYY!!


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2009)

Not sure that google docs is gonna cut it for me sadly. 

There are quite a few http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_online_spreadsheets


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 11, 2009)

Oh bloody buggering cunt bollocks!

Only got three weeks left at my temp job! :AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!!!:


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What? I've already provided tip top PQ ents today
> 
> Oh, Qoths - if you want tip top PQ ents pls forward email address


i need PQ tips - for some daft reason, I agreed to be quizmaster for tonight's PQ in my local. Luckily, the usual QM has prepared the questions, all i have to do is read them out (as well as collect the quids and mark the sheets and that kind of thing). Starting to feel slightly nervous now....


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh bloody buggering cunt bollocks!
> 
> Only got three weeks left at my temp job! :AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!!!:



Bugger


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 11, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i need PQ tips - for some daft reason, I agreed to be quizmaster for tonight's PQ in my local. Luckily, the usual QM has prepared the questions, all i have to do is read them out (as well as collect the quids and mark the sheets and that kind of thing). Starting to feel slightly nervous now....





Speak slowly!

Are you going to have them mark each others?

Do it like this:

1. Ask Qs
2. Swap sheets
3. Read out As
4. Collect sheets
5. Put the scores on your score sheet
6. Give sheets back
(4 - 6 is pint buying/loo break time)
7. Read out scores
8. Repeat 1 - 6

Is there a picture round? I give the pic round out first to occupy people while I cock about drinking and chatting to my mates and starting the quiz late 

Edit: how many rounds? I have 5 - one picture. So;

Round 1 (pics - to be completed by the end of Round 3 which is my designated 'middle point')
Round 2 - swap, mark, collect, score - read out scores
Round 3 - swap, mark, swap Round 1, read, collect, score - read out scores <-- this is where I get confused  forgot to read out Pic answers last time
Round 4 - etc
Round 5 - etc make a fuss of winners
Fin


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 11, 2009)

That's shit advice, sorry.

I am so so so tired this evening


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 11, 2009)

Nope, 2 general knowledge rounds of 20 Q's, followed by a themed Jackpot round of 10 Q's. The usual QM does all the marking, so I'm going to be very busy with that it seems. He usually does the 1st round, gets sheets, marks and announces winners, then does the next 2 rounds one after the other (with a little break to allow contestants to finish round 2 Q's) and then does massive read out of the answers and winners. That way, there are booze/fag breaks 3 times all together. Now I'm writing it down, i'm starting to panic about remembering it all and doing things in the right order....am going to head off in 15 mins i reckon for stiff drink to steady the nerves...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That's shit advice, sorry.
> 
> I am so so so tired this evening


don't be daft and make sure you have an early night tonight tho


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 11, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> don't be daft and make sure you have an early night tonight tho



Thanks man 

Break a leg tonight! If it's regulars they will keep you organised with some good-natured joshing I bet


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 11, 2009)

OK - just applied for a job 

I can go to bed now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 12, 2009)

phew! they let me out alive. can't believe how nerve-wracking it was, spesh as i was up against the newcastle/boro match (sound up for 1st half and then down for 2nd, which meant lots of people not quizzing but chatting about footie ). slight sweat on at the outset, then i settled into my own rhythm (i'd like to think), voice projection was good, jokes less so altho i did manage a couple of laughs, no fuck-ups with the scoring or the prizes, a few people wandered up at the end to say "_well done_" which was nice...and i got paid  

had thought i was doing it for free booze and nowt more but also scored some beer vouchers which will be very useful on impending hols. 

i think you're a very corageous woman stella for doing a PQ regular, i enjoy the taking part more than the taking the lead tbh. just winding down with a cold beer now


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2009)

Nice one PT  

Pretty early night last night after a lazy meal of beans on toast. 
Still feeling tired this morning though, could have slept for a few more (20-30) hours easily.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2009)

Well done Paulie  I never have to compete with the football and get some of my courage from free beer


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2009)

Calm before the rest of the work peeps arrive
Listing to Paul Simon - Gracelands 

Hating Loseday, feeling tired and expecting a big drag!!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2009)

Those google maps a few pages back... how do you change the name of a location?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Those google maps a few pages back... how do you change the name of a location?



If you hit edit you can change everything 

Gracelands! What a fantastic album  I haven't heard that in far too long. I bet it make s commute more bearable.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2009)

Wait a sec Bee - are you stubly trying to tell us something? Just been fired or moved house?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2009)

If only on both counts, but just trying to plot out a walk/hike for the weekend. Worked it out now


----------



## prunus (May 12, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> If only on both counts, but just trying to plot out a walk/hike for the weekend. Worked it out now



Have you put it on our map?  So we can all follow you at 100m intervals?

P.S. Morning folks.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> If only on both counts, but just trying to plot out a walk/hike for the weekend. Worked it out now



Oh - you've done it on your own personal private map, have you? I was hoping it'd all be squashed in amongst all the crap on the other one


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2009)

prunus said:


> Have you put it on our map? So we can all follow you at 100m intervals?
> 
> P.S. Morning folks.


No chance


----------



## prunus (May 12, 2009)

Damn you - don't you realise what a tricky business stalking is at the best of times; you could work with us a little on this, y'know?


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2009)

Sausage sarnies today for the healths
Have got that honey mustard from the bees at the fete when the guy had the bees


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Have got that honey mustard from the bees at the fete when the guy had the bees


 that was a weird fete... is it on again this year?


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2009)

It is precious


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2009)

There was good jumble.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2009)

Fete must be on, is it not an aunnual tradition or something? 
I could not work out whether I was liking the twee-ness or not at the time. 
Nice just to be able to lie about and people watch though. 

(tell Zenie no dogs next time)


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2009)

What's this? http://jobs.guardian.co.uk/job/858052/production-assistant/ Something about it smells deeply fishy and not just the 'unspecified' salary. wnmedia.com doesn't exist as a website...


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_news_media


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_news_media



Oh way cool 

 *applies*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2009)

Morning all!

We have got the heating on today so it is sweltering in here. Mind you I need to lose a few pounds so I may just wrap myself in a load of coats and treat it as a sauna


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all!
> 
> We have got the heating on today so it is sweltering in here. Mind you I need to lose a few pounds so I may just wrap myself in a load of coats and treat it as a sauna



*passes cling film*

You need temps at your place Qoths?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *passes cling film*
> 
> You need temps at your place Qoths?



No - sorry, we don't really use temps here . How long at your current place?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No - sorry, we don't really use temps here . How long at your current place?



Only til the end of May  Was going to be end September but Boss has moved internally (FNAR!!!!!!!!!!!)

I haven't even got on to agency so shouldn't really be panicking yet


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2009)

Bugger Stella!


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2009)

Any draggers been to Turkey before?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Any draggers been to Turkey before?



Been to Istanbul three times but not anywhere else in Turkey


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2009)

Just curious. 
I have never been and always hear people either loving or hating the place.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 12, 2009)

morning. we went to a place called Side in Turkey a few years back, wasn't all that tbh. very resort-y, very busy, not really my scene.

istanbul is supposed to be well worth a visit tho.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2009)

Just been offered a free villa for a week... 

Bodrum


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just curious.
> I have never been and always hear people either loving or hating the place.





Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning. we went to a place called Side in Turkey a few years back, wasn't all that tbh. very resort-y, very busy, not really my scene.
> 
> istanbul is supposed to be well worth a visit tho.



I really love Istanbul - fantastic mixture of cultures, wonderful architecture, great restaurants.  The history of the city and the area is just so palpable in the fabric of the city.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just been offered a free villa for a week...
> 
> Bodrum


beautiful but quite busy again from what i've heard.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2009)

I work with a few Turkish companies and been offered a free stay to 'help me get to know Turkey' whatever that means. 
Now I have got it in writing that he expects nothing in return it is worth considering. 

These things always give me the willies though...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I work with a few Turkish companies and been offered a free stay to 'help me get to know Turkey' whatever that means.
> Now I have got it in writing that he expects nothing in return it is worth considering.
> 
> These things always give me the willies though...



Mmmm - that does sound like a tricky one. 

Having something in writing is good but you don't want to get there and then find that you are pressurised about work, or anything else, while you are there.

Do you know the person or company very well, or is there anyone else you could speak to who knows them and who might be able to advise?

I mean a free villa is tempting and it would be a shame to pass it up if the offer is genuine


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mmmm - that does sound like a tricky one.
> 
> Having something in writing is good but you don't want to get there and then find that you are pressurised about work, or anything else, while you are there.
> 
> ...



Did some work for the chap 
He was expecting to make £X from the work I did 
He ended up with £X + £X + £X from the work I did 

Maybe he is just big hearted? 
He was alright but I only met him in a formal environment


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 12, 2009)

free villa?! get booking your plane tickets innit. what's to lose?


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2009)

I might get boned


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 12, 2009)

boned in bodrum!! sounds saucy


----------



## prunus (May 12, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Bugger Stella!



It's usually considered polite to ask the party in question personally first.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2009)

prunus said:


> It's usually considered polite to ask the party in question personally first.



Is there a word for when you don't ask?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Did some work for the chap
> He was expecting to make £X from the work I did
> He ended up with £X + £X + £X from the work I did
> 
> ...



Tbh that sounds quite positive, I think he may be genuinely wanting to reward you for your help and the work you did.

I think you should definitely look into it further, Bodrum is a popular place so hopefully flights will be cheapish!

Plus you can bring us all back some baklava and turkish coffee


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm....... 
I dunno, I might let it go. 
Get offered too many bribes and try like fuck to stay 100% neutral.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hmmmmmmm.......
> I dunno, I might let it go.
> Get offered too many bribes and try like fuck to stay 100% neutral.



But...but...







and


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2009)

Eeek.... 

I have what is known in medical terms as a 'dicky' tummy it seems


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Eeek....
> 
> I have what is known in medical terms as a 'dicky' tummy it seems


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2009)

Need more than one of those Qoggy!!!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2009)

I had a funny tummy yesterday <smilesbrightly>

If you're wondwering where I have  been I'll tell you. In the corner photocopying a huge file for the Change Management Team


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2009)

Photocopier tan?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Photocopier tan?



Yup - in a line across the bottom of my chin  <--


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2009)

I really should buy a teaspoon rather than burning my fingers every time I take the teabag out of the cup


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2009)

You are learnding stuff every day Qoggy


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2009)

I learnt something today but I can't remember what it was


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You are learnding stuff every day Qoggy



Not fast enough though  I _am_ Homer Simpson!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2009)

Mmmmmmmm... cake


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2009)

Hmmmmm, cheese and ketchup rolls


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hmmmmm, cheese and ketchup rolls



*makes a face*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hmmmmm, cheese and ketchup rolls





5t3IIa said:


> *makes a face*



When your 'snacks consist of  a couple of prunes and some sunflower seeds cheese and ketchup rolls sound mighty fine I can tell ya!


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/8044719.stm


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2009)

Big difference between a bit of stationery and a house


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2009)

Article made me chuckle though


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/8044719.stm



I've made a comment. How long do they take to show?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I've made a comment. How long do they take to show?



Don't know and i can't find where the comments are posted either.

Told you I was Homer Simpson


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Don't know and i can't find where the comments are posted either.
> 
> Told you I was Homer Simpson



sCROLL TO THE BOTTOM AND [excuse me] there is a form to fill in to comment on the story


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2009)

Oh yeah. I blame a lack of chocolate


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2009)

I want some chocolate


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2009)

I've had two lunches today and just took the lift to the 1st floor after my fag break *stuffed*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I've had two lunches today and just took the lift to the 1st floor after my fag break *stuffed*



Are you a hobbit or something? Don't they have two lunches...or is it breakfast?


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2009)

Second Breakfast


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2009)

In other news I am loving this - 

Fucking cool


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2009)

5 minuites to go. Time for a wee, a dash of lipstick in case I see anyone nice on the train and then I'm outta here!!


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2009)

Popped to Sainsbury's at lunch
Left my debit card in the self service pin machine thing


----------



## Yetman (May 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Popped to Sainsbury's at lunch
> Left my debit card in the self service pin machine thing



Shit one mate, they'll have had it handed in I'm sure though.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2009)

Yep, they seemed to have a dedicated 'numpty line' as I was transferred and the woman answered asking 'Name and bank name please' straight away.
They have it locked away for me and the account was transferred to my ISA in a flash.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2009)

Woke at 05:00 which is pretty much 12 hours since I last posted at the end of yesterdays drag. 
Felt a bit broken this morning for no real reason, managed about 6.5 hours sleep last night. 

Work is actually picking up for the first time in a while.....


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2009)

Less than three months dragging in this new/improved thread and we are strolling towards the 5000 post mark. 
Should we keep this one running and shoot for the skies (10,000 or more) or have a spring clean and start anew?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 13, 2009)

I don't like the name of this one


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2009)

*Out with the new and in with the old*



5t3IIa said:


> I don't like the name of this one



I am with you on this... 

The name was a combo of a few suggestions and at first I liked it. Now I am yearning for a 'back to basics' approach not unlike the original This day is really dragging although it seems a shame to just replicate the old format. 

These matters are important


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 13, 2009)

Maybe a wistful poetic approach?

_And the days still drag_

Or something inspired by Calvin and Hobbes? What is that book called?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 13, 2009)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos...ss&index=books-uk&field-author=Bill Watterson

That days are just packed <-- I was thinking of this

Soz not awake yet


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Maybe a wistful poetic approach?
> 
> _And the days still drag_
> 
> Or something inspired by Calvin and Hobbes? What is that book called?





5t3IIa said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos...ss&index=books-uk&field-author=Bill Watterson
> 
> That days are just packed <-- I was thinking of this
> 
> Soz not awake yet



You see it is liking naming a band or a company or a baby or some other nonsense innit? I feel wistful some days, frustrated others and downright bored on some.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2009)

In other news I _may_ be going to see Orbital at Brixton Academy in September


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> In other news I _may_ be going to see Orbital at Brixton Academy in September



I'm going to see Faith No More in Brixton in June

In other news I just filled in a comment form on eat.co.uk praising their friendly staff and lumpy porridge. Do they give vouchers for thumb up comments?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> In other news I just filled in a comment form on eat.co.uk praising their friendly staff and lumpy porridge. Do they give vouchers for thumb up comments?


I think they might give vouchers for thumbs down comments - hush vouchers 

In other news... I need to book me some gigs to go to.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I think they might give vouchers for thumbs down comments - hush vouchers



Bastards!  I WITHDRAW MY COMMENT!




			
				Bee said:
			
		

> In other news... I need to book me some gigs to go to.



You do! I'm poor so I only go to one every six months or something


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2009)

I think I might still have some £ on a ticketmaster voucher I got last year... should see what's on really


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I think I might still have some £ on a ticketmaster voucher I got last year... should see what's on really



Jonas Brothers? U2? Pink (seated)? Def Leppard?

Come to FNM at Brixton!


----------



## prunus (May 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Jonas Brothers? U2? Pink (seated)? Def Leppard?



No, I think all those have been used by popular beat combo groups.  

Just something simple like The Drag


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> No, I think all those have been used by popular beat combo groups.
> 
> Just something simple like The Drag



lol \o/

Drag (seated)?

D! it's dragging!
R! it is ruuu-bish!
A! aargh I hate it!
G! GeeeeEEEEEeeeee!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Jonas Brothers? U2? Pink (seated)? Def Leppard?
> 
> Come to FNM at Brixton!


Nope, none of them tickle my fancy.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Nope, none of them tickle my fancy.



They weren't _really_ supposed to, apart from the last one.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> They weren't _really_ supposed to, apart from the last one.



Do you like the (ver) Lepps too?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 13, 2009)

Do not, no.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2009)

Not quite 10am but today been ok so far.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Not quite 10am but today been ok so far.



I've wasted paper by printing out an email but if I don't print it I'll forget to do it and I've answered the phone TWICE and taken TWO messages! Two!

Time for a coffee *phew*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2009)

Been up and to the doctors for 7.40am. Back to bed and slept till 10am 

It's a miserable day - was going to walk into the Head later but not if it stays like this.

Right, have coffee, have "Home Under the Hammer"on TV, have Facebook open, it's time to start work!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 13, 2009)

'Working' from home! Yay!

What are you wearing?


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2009)

Just had a great row with a lass on the phone
It was a draw but only until I find written evidence she was wrong


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> 'Working' from home! Yay!
> 
> What are you wearing?



My fashion statement today is baggy. Baggy green combat trousers, baggy green and yellow top, baggy blue cardigan. The only 'tight' things I have on are my knickers and socks 

However my jim jams are only a few stairs away and are currently being kept warm by the cat


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My fashion statement today is baggy. Baggy green combat trousers, baggy green and yellow top, baggy blue cardigan. The only 'tight' things I have on are my knickers and socks
> 
> However my jim jams are only a few stairs away and are currently being kept warm by the cat



Spinga approved!


----------



## prunus (May 13, 2009)

Grumpy today.

Grump grump grump.

Don't you go and try to cheer me up now, it won't work.


----------



## prunus (May 13, 2009)

No, really, it won't.  Just stop.


----------



## prunus (May 13, 2009)

<sigh>


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> <sigh>



Snap out of it you *slaps prunus and stalks off*

Well you said you didn't want cheering up


----------



## prunus (May 13, 2009)

Ow!

Grrrrr...... Why I oughta.....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> Ow!
> 
> Grrrrr...... Why I oughta.....



Not grumpy now though are yer!!


----------



## prunus (May 13, 2009)

Hmm.

I see what you did there.

Are you one of those mind-control superheroes?


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2009)

Hmmmm.... 
My biggest competitor has just dropped a bollock. 

To sledge or not to sledge, that is the question?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> Hmm.
> 
> I see what you did there.
> 
> Are you one of those mind-control superheroes?



Yes. Now buy me a doughnut!!


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2009)

Hungry


----------



## prunus (May 13, 2009)

Like the wolf?


----------



## prunus (May 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes. Now buy me a doughnut!!



OK... now what do I do with it?


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> Like the wolf?



A little wolfy. 
Kinda want a McDondals though. 
Can I be fixed? 

(gonna have salad today)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> OK... now what do I do with it?



Smear it over your chest, take a pic, then post it. Here!

(hope it's a jam one )


----------



## prunus (May 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Smear it over your chest, take a pic, then post it. Here!
> 
> (hope it's a jam one )



Yes, my mistress...


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2009)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


>



 But they're just_ soooooo_ tasty


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> But they're just_ soooooo_ tasty



Sadly I am not much of a donut/doughnut fan. 
I don't have much of a sweet tooth at all really.


----------



## Yetman (May 13, 2009)

I've gone off eating anything cold, hot, that contains 'bits' or is chewy what with my new metal mouth. Arse. Mind you keeps me off the pints.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I've gone off eating anything cold, hot, that contains 'bits' or is chewy what with my new metal mouth. Arse. Mind you keeps me off the pints.



What part of your mouth is metal? 
Just the roof and gums or do you have a partially metal tongue?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 13, 2009)

Internet is dead at work so i'm posting from fone


----------



## Yetman (May 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What part of your mouth is metal?
> Just the roof and gums or do you have a partially metal tongue?



I have a metal tongue. It wont stop sticking out whenever it hears Metallica


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Internet is dead at work so i'm posting from fone



(((internet)))


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I have a metal tongue. It wont stop sticking out whenever it hears Metallica



Jebediah, is it really you?


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Popped to Sainsbury's at lunch
> Left my debit card in the self service pin machine thing



Guess where I am going at lunch?


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2009)

Sainsbury's you thickos

Bye


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2009)

hi


----------



## prunus (May 13, 2009)

hello


----------



## Strumpet (May 13, 2009)

Nice lunch, Badgers?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 13, 2009)

I knew that but couldn't be bothered to type it on my fone. Still no net!


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Nice lunch, Badgers?



Not bad.. 
Strolled to Sainsbury's and rescued my debit card. 
Got a scotch egg for lunch. 

5/10


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2009)

Data entry, has it come to this?


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2009)

afternoon draggers

I'm in a cafe in Tavistock, Devon, enjoying their free internets

just been out on Dartmoor, bleak, cold, rainy, but I'm on HOLIDAY, so therefore don't care

Love to all x


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2009)

Oi, that is not cricket young Marty!!! 

Enjoying the week then?


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2009)

aye, been good so far


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2009)

Wicked, been to Betsy Grimble Tower yet?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> afternoon draggers
> 
> I'm in a cafe in Tavistock, Devon, enjoying their free internets
> 
> ...



A postcard


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2009)

Still here but not for too long, just a few more precious minutes....


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

Friday Eve rolls around again. 
Got another hectic one in store I think, hopefully without a drag but I fear it. 

Feeling yawn and meh at the moment but another coffee might fix that.


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

Why am I grumpy? 

Made sarnies and now having another smoke with another coffee.
Maybe I should have bran and orange juice instead in the mornings?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

I'd be very very careful giving up coffee 
My back aches  i think it's drafts


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

Walking to work with the Aswad song 'Shine' stuck in my bloody head and no idea where it came from. K


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2009)

Today is my Friday... woohoo! Does mean it'll drag like a bastard though.


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Today is my Friday... woohoo! Does mean it'll drag like a bastard though.



I want today to be my Friday too  

Oh well, Tracy Chapman on the wireless and breakfast sarnie time now.


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

Just remembered that _Talky Man_ is working in our office today 

He is a salesman and they are a breed well known to 'ave a bit of banter' and all that but this chap really goes the extra mile. He has the ability to attach a personal story to anything anyone is discussing and uses twenty words for every one required.


----------



## prunus (May 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'd be very very careful giving up coffee
> My back aches  i think it's drafts



Yes, you should take up chess instead, much less strenuous.


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

Talky man just asked me how to turn on his PC.


----------



## Moggy (May 14, 2009)

*Yawn* 

Shouldn't be up this early on my day off


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

Talky man is stating the bleeding obvious and going 'hmmmm' a lot.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2009)

Moggy said:


> *Yawn*
> 
> Shouldn't be up this early on my day off


How's the new job going?


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

Moggy said:


> *Yawn*
> 
> Shouldn't be up this early on my day off



You are clearly not welcome here, I think that this is the place for you and your ilk.


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Talky man is stating the bleeding obvious and going 'hmmmm' a lot.



Talky man just told me that mortgage lenders prefer lending to rich people. 
I nearly fell off my fucking chair


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

That cartoon is  sweet  Reminds me of Famous Fred "Canniver drink?"


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

Is today cartoon day in the drag?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Is today cartoon day in the drag?



I've got 2x 24 PQ sheets of Famous Dogs and Famous cats to share 

Who is this?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2009)

Shere Khan? (dunno how you spell it )


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Shere Khan? (dunno how you spell it )



Un point! *small round of appluase for correct spelling*


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

In other news I really wanna move house
There is nothing about this transaction that I like


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> In other news I really wanna move house
> There is nothing about this transaction that I like



Did your washing machine ever get fixed?

Last place I got was through Loot - the actual made-of-trees version


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> In other news I really wanna move house
> *There is nothing about this transaction that I like*


If it could be done by teleport it would be so much easier 

Not having any luck then?


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Did your washing machine ever get fixed?
> 
> Last place I got was through Loot - the actual made-of-trees version



Washing machine still buggered 
Told off landlord and advised that I would just buy one and deduct the cost from rent by close of next week if not fixed. 



BiddlyBee said:


> If it could be done by teleport it would be so much easier
> 
> Not having any luck then?



I think that man with van will be my friend for this move. 
Lazy but I can't fucking face another moving day/days. 

No luck yet, plenty of places that are too small, plenty that are too big but nothing quite right. Have come close three times but no coconut yet.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I think that man with van will be my friend for this move.
> Lazy but I can't fucking face another moving day/days.
> 
> No luck yet, plenty of places that are too small, plenty that are too big but nothing quite right. Have come close three times but no coconut yet.


Does the man do any work or just drive?  there a some things I don't want to move myself again.

We need to start looking too. Your coconut will come soon 

Do we get another cartoon stells?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

Who is this?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

Oh soz, is not cartoon, clearly. Is from Famous Dogs round


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Does the man do any work or just drive?  there a some things I don't want to move myself again.



Something like this - http://www.manandvan.biz/removals.html

They are probably not the cheapest and not the most local but they pulled a fucking blinder on a short notice commercial move recently for me. 

£240 for three hours of van and three man would probably do it depending on how far we move. If we pitch in with the lifting and loading and such should be ok.


----------



## prunus (May 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Who is this?



Laika, first dog in space?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

prunus said:


> Laika, first dog in space?



Space dog! Well done prunus


----------



## prunus (May 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Space dog! Well done prunus



Greyfriars Bobby.  They'd put the gravestone down on his tail you know 

Moar!


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

*off animal topic* 

Talky man just told me for the second time about how it took him two hours to commute in today. 
I did a quick TFL for him and it is a 30 minute walk. 
He asked was TFL was. 

*on animal topic* 

Is it Bobby?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Something like this - http://www.manandvan.biz/removals.html
> 
> They are probably not the cheapest and not the most local but they pulled a fucking blinder on a short notice commercial move recently for me.
> 
> £240 for three hours of van and three man would probably do it depending on how far we move. If we pitch in with the lifting and loading and such should be ok.



I used this lot twice a couple of years ago http://www.manandvan.co.uk/

They were great at short notice and had a  'box' lorry thing and were £160 for Canning Town to Hackney. That was 2007 though.

I also have the number of a West London based chap who did Chelsea to Stepney on a Friday night for £35!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

prunus said:


> Greyfriars Bobby.  They'd put the gravestone down on his tail you know
> 
> Moar!







Badgers said:


> *off animal topic*
> 
> Talky man just told me for the second time about how it took him two hours to commute in today.
> I did a quick TFL for him and it is a 30 minute walk.
> ...



Talky man is a stereotype and I'm not sure I believe you


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

Both those posts were made at 10:08 but my whole post had more letters so I win

(PS it never happened, was just to attract tourists and stuff)


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Both those posts were made at 10:08 but my whole post had more letters so I win
> 
> (PS it never happened, was just to attract tourists and stuff)



You did not supply his full name! 

Bee 1
prunus 2
Badgers 0


----------



## prunus (May 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Both those posts were made at 10:08 but my whole post had more letters so I win



I Think Not.



Badgers said:


> (PS it never happened, was just to attract tourists and stuff)



Many a happy* hour spent in the Greyfriars Bobby after festival shows.



* disclaimer - in fact all concerned were far too drunk to be able to remember the precise mood at the time.  In fact I distinctly remember being punched in the mouth at one point.  But happily.


----------



## prunus (May 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Talky man is a stereotype and I'm not sure I believe you



That is Pickles, who recovered the world cup after it was 'stolen'.

BTW - it might make it more challenging if the image wasn't called "pickles.jpg"   Although I did recognise that one - it's a famous photo.

Aha!  And - just possibly - is that why Badgers gave just 'Bobby' as the previous answer?  Assuming the 'greyfriars' part of the image name was just a location.  Hmmm?   Hmmm?  Own up.

Laika is named in the photo too I see...


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

prunus said:


> That is Pickles, who recovered the world cup after it was 'stolen'.



Prunus 3!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Something like this - http://www.manandvan.biz/removals.html
> 
> They are probably not the cheapest and not the most local but they pulled a fucking blinder on a short notice commercial move recently for me.
> 
> £240 for three hours of van and three man would probably do it depending on how far we move. If we pitch in with the lifting and loading and such should be ok.


That sounds like the ticket.



prunus said:


> BTW - *it might make it more challenging if the image wasn't called "pickles.jpg"*   Although I did recognise that one - it's a famous photo.


Ya cheat


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Talky man is a stereotype and I'm not sure I believe you



He is babes.... 

How can I sort this? 

I may be able to get him going, record it on my phone as a voice message and text it to you though. 

Other people are going into a meeting now so it is just me and TM for about an hour.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2009)

More dogs !!!!

Something is wrong with the heating here and it is fucking boiling. I mean really boiling! We think it has been on full blast but even with the win dows open it is just not cooling down.

I am sweaty. Really sweaty. It's not nice


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am sweaty. Really sweaty. It's not nice



Bottle it in case you ever get on Big Brother. 
Then you can sell little vials of it on eBay.


----------



## prunus (May 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> That sounds like the ticket.
> 
> Ya cheat



No-one here would be so low as to cheat, we are *all* above reproach.


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

prunus said:


> That is Pickles, who recovered the world cup after it was 'stolen'.
> 
> BTW - it might make it more challenging if the image wasn't called "pickles.jpg"   Although I did recognise that one - it's a famous photo.
> 
> ...



I never knew any of the others but remember the Bobby story well. 
Never remembered Greyfriars but did recall Scotland.


----------



## prunus (May 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I never knew any of the others but remember the Bobby story well.
> Never remembered Greyfriars but did recall Scotland.



Hmm.  OK.   I suppose.  Suspicions withdrawn.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2009)

prunus said:


> I think thou ought to be casting thy aspersions Meles-wards...


Meles?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

prunus said:


> That is Pickles, who recovered the world cup after it was 'stolen'.
> 
> BTW - it might make it more challenging if the image wasn't called "pickles.jpg"   Although I did recognise that one - it's a famous photo.
> 
> ...



*BUGGER* But when I click 'properties' it just says http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=6566&stc=1&d=1242292074



Will rename pics, hold on


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

prunus said:


> Hmm.  OK.   I suppose.  Suspicions withdrawn.





Never got Shere Khan


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *BUGGER* But when I click 'properties' it just says http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=6566&stc=1&d=1242292074
> 
> 
> 
> Will rename pics, hold on



Is that Petra from Blue Peter?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is that Petra from Blue Peter?



Qoths 0


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2009)

Looks too fluffy for the littlest hobo


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

Aha! Stumped ya


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

Can I hear Badgers and prunus frantically googling?


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

No idea on that one?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2009)

I'm googling, but it feels like cheating 

Rin Tin Tin would be a B&W photo eh?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

~~~la la la~~~

I'll have to hurry you.


----------



## prunus (May 14, 2009)

No idea.  Don't even know what breed it is.  Looks a bit like a mongrel husky.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2009)

That dog from K9? 

(that was a shite film!)


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

Wellard!


----------



## prunus (May 14, 2009)

<yes, of course it is>


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2009)

Dooooh! Of course!! 

*grumbles that she should really have got that one *


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

Can't win em all


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

Heathcliff?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Heathcliff?




You wasted a guess on that?  Google 'heathcliffe'


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

It is not JAMES the cat is it?


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

Close


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It is not JAMES the cat is it?



It is not JAMES the cat, no.






Holy shit look at that hippy cat! lol


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know!!!!!! 

Rhubard or Custard innit? 

Custard!


----------



## prunus (May 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Can't win em all



Rhubarb!


Custard was the cat, no?


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

Which?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

Custard!

Custard is rhubarb coloured and Rhoobarb is custard-ish coloured


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

I own you prunus!


----------



## prunus (May 14, 2009)

There was a fun remix of the Rhubarb and Custard theme by Dr Bolts I think, a while back.


----------



## prunus (May 14, 2009)

Oh yes.  That's clearly a picture of a cat.  I was confused by the 'famous dogs' round.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I own you prunus!



I've lost count of the scores but you're neck-and-neck if anything


----------



## prunus (May 14, 2009)

The Beast of Bodmin?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

prunus said:


> Oh yes.  That's clearly a picture of a cat.  I was confused by the 'famous dogs' round.



Oh soz. I have a selection of lots of pics on this PC. I spend approx 80% of my time at work finessing my PQ


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

prunus said:


> The Beast of Bodmin?



You're very good prunus


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

*off animal topic*

TM is totally fucking killing me here 

*on animal topic*


----------



## prunus (May 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh soz. I have a selection of lots of pics on this PC. I spend approx 80% of my time at work finessing my PQ



No need to apologise.  You're in charge.  It's up to us to keep our wits about us


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> *off animal topic*
> 
> TM is totally fucking killing me here
> 
> *on animal topic*



Please record some


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

Dilbert thing


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Dilbert thing



I did accidentally leave a clue on there  It didn't show when printed on paper 

edit: not good enough for a point though


----------



## prunus (May 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You're very good prunus



*Finally* I discover my use and function.


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know!!!!!! 

Catburt? 
Catbert?


----------



## prunus (May 14, 2009)

Cathbert?

Or summat...

No, seems, it's Catbert.


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I did accidentally leave a clue on there  It didn't show when printed on paper
> 
> edit: not good enough for a point though



I do like Dilbert  
Have the lot snuggled on my hard drive. 
Ratbert rules of course


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

prunus said:


> *Finally* I discover my use and function.



And for someone who was so rubbish at the pop culture stuff the other day!



Badgers said:


> I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know!!!!!!
> 
> Catburt?
> Catbert?



Latter. 

Right - now we take a break in the quiz for Badgers to try an record a gem of tard off TM


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Right - now we take a break in the quiz for Badgers to try an record a gem of tard off TM



Okay, what shall I lead him with? 

I have been finding reasons to stop him talking (as best as I can) so he is bottling it up. 

What topic shall I try and get him going on?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Okay, what shall I lead him with?
> 
> I have been finding reasons to stop him talking (as best as I can) so he is bottling it up.
> 
> What topic shall I try and get him going on?



It's a shame you couldn't get the 'wot's tfl?' bit 

Has he got funny ideas about birds? Expenses?


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Expenses?



Expenses might get him going
I will plant some seeds using the medium of NLP 
Then when he starts the ball rolling you will get a text


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Expenses might get him going
> I will plant some seeds using the medium of NLP
> Then when he starts the ball rolling you will get a text






You could also send audio to your blog - see the stuff on mine? I sent that from my fone.


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You could also send audio to your blog - see the stuff on mine? I sent that from my fone.



If it ever came to light it may not make me look that great. 
Natch I can trust you to delete it after you have had a listen.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> If it ever came to light it may not make me look that great.
> Natch I can trust you to delete it after you have had a listen.



Oh, who even reads your blog anyway?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2009)

We have managed to turn one of the radiators off so it is a bit less sweaty in here...but the heat is being replaced by a strange smell, a bit like when you leave a coffee machine on and the coffee starts to burn, which is making us all feel rather queasy


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We have managed to turn one of the radiators off so it is a bit less sweaty in here...but the heat is being replaced by a strange smell, a bit like when you leave a coffee machine on and the coffee starts to burn, which is making us all feel rather queasy



It sounds like something has gone _wrong_  Perhaps it's the smell of a coffee pot that has boiled dry? Heating shouldn't smell like that!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It sounds like something has gone _wrong_  Perhaps it's the smell of a coffee pot that has boiled dry? Heating shouldn't smell like that!



We have a lot of cafes around here so it's possible it is the latter which is drifting in from outside (still have the windows open).

Suppose it's a change from the bacon sandwich smell which usually comes in of a morning and drives me mad with desire


----------



## prunus (May 14, 2009)

Mmm, I had a bacon sandwich (lettuce and ketchup) for breakfast this morning.  It was de-licious!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2009)

prunus said:


> Mmm, I had a bacon sandwich (lettuce and ketchup) for breakfast this morning.  It was de-licious!



I hate you


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

I have a scotch egg for lunch


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have a scotch egg for lunch



I hate you too


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

I love scotch eggs and pork pies  I _precisely_ equate them in deliciousness terms 

I like little splots of salad cream on each bite


----------



## prunus (May 14, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I hate you


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

Hate leads to something that leads to something that gets you a red lightsaber or something


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hate leads to something that leads to something that gets you a red lightsaber or something



Did you manage to record it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hate leads to something that leads to something that gets you a red lightsaber or something



Yeah but does it get you a bacon sarnie and a scotch egg, 'cos if so I am on my way to the dark side forthwith!


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Did you manage to record it?



Not yet, he has been doing something... 

I will catch him though. 

It is my destiny


----------



## prunus (May 14, 2009)

Good afternoon draggers.

It is now past noon.

Hence.


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

13:00 slot for me today. 
Might slide to the pub alone.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

prunus said:


> Good afternoon draggers.
> 
> It is now past noon.
> 
> Hence.



Hence...?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2009)

Hence, saying 'good afternoon' 

I've scoffed my lunch too early... not sure how to fill the rest of the day now. Maybe I should do what everyone else in the office does and wander round having chats with people about their holidays.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Hence, saying 'good afternoon'
> 
> I've scoffed my lunch too early... not sure how to fill the rest of the day now. Maybe I should do what everyone else in the office does and wander round having chats with people about their holidays.



Go on Bee, go make small talk


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2009)

I don't wanna


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I don't wanna



Sit there like a sour-faced non-joiner-inner then! 

I had to engage in the conversation with a colleague about Alli, that diet pill crap, just now. Her friend is on it and we made strained jokes about monitering her and feeding back


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sit there like a sour-faced non-joiner-inner then!
> 
> I had to engage in the conversation with a colleague about Alli, that diet pill crap, just now. Her friend is on it and we made strained jokes about monitering her and feeding back


I'm not sour faced, I'm just a bit bored 

I don't know what they're talking about half the time either


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm not sour faced, I'm just a bit bored
> 
> I don't know what they're talking about half the time either



Soz, I didn't mean *I* thought you were sour-faced. Just that they might. You know, colleagues being colleagues


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2009)

Maybe, or just lazy - I don't leave my office very often through the day


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Maybe, or just lazy - I don't leave my office very often through the day



You should go to more free lunches :whistles:


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2009)

Will let you know when I get another email through


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

Ra!


----------



## prunus (May 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Go on Bee, go make small talk



"So, where you going on your holiday then?"

"<name of place>"

"Yeah, I know it, went there last year, it's shit - full of lagered-up louts swearing and fighting"

Goes down a storm every time.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2009)

It's getting very close here...I wonder if it will start thundering and raining soon.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It's getting very close here...I wonder if it will start thundering and raining soon.



But I've got me glads on! They leak!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> But I've got me glads on! They leak!



'tis forecast I'm afraid 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/8?&search=london&itemsPerPage=10&region=uk


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 'tis forecast I'm afraid
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/8?&search=london&itemsPerPage=10&region=uk



Nope *foldsarms*


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

Still clear here. 
TM is driving me up the fucking wall. 
Still not been able to record him as well. 
Fuck this shit


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

Come on badgers


----------



## Yetman (May 14, 2009)

Butter my arse


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Butter my arse



Will marg do 'cos I don't have any butter at the mo


----------



## Yetman (May 14, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will marg do 'cos I don't have any butter at the mo



Do I look like a peasant?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Do I look like a peasant?



 * nips out for some lurpak*


----------



## Yetman (May 14, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> * nips out for some lurpak*



Thats the spirit! Do me first then I'll do you


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Butter my arse



I missed the beginning for this conversation :intrigued:


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I missed the beginning for this conversation :intrigued:



I thought it was an order


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 14, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I thought it was an order



I suppose if you're used to hearing it.


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2009)

http://www.gumtree.com/london/48/38924048.html


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 15, 2009)

W00t! I've beaten Badgers is ridiculously-early-morning posting!

It's so fucking early _Farming Today_ is on!!1!!

WHAT AN AMAZING VICTORY!


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> W00t! I've beaten Badgers is ridiculously-early-morning posting!
> 
> It's so fucking early _Farming Today_ is on!!1!!
> 
> WHAT AN AMAZING VICTORY!



I bet you have not even bothered suggesting a name for the Farming Today Queen Bee yet you usurper


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 15, 2009)

I was more surprised in the sheep-dip .

John Humphries jst said 'missionary position, infrequently, with the lights out' tee


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

The sheep dip issue was troubling. 
Flipped over to Radio 4 after The Wind in the Willows on Radio 7 to avoid the cancer that is CBeebies.

Not even 7am and I am mulling over a DVD box set of The A-Team
f you have a problem, if no one else can help, and if you can find them, maybe you can hire The A-Team!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 15, 2009)

I'm up early cuz my shoulder hurts  I think it's drafts! I'm like the princess and the pea with drafts 

Trouble is to stop the main one I can identify I would have to block up the cat clap overnight and that's a bit mean to the cat


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

There must be a solution here.
I was off sick when they did engineering at school but think that prunus is a safe pair of hands.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 15, 2009)

You can't stop the wind, man.

It's since the cat _broke the door_ of the flap! I taped a C5 envelope over it which has miraculously stayed on but the draft still gets through.

Just checked bits n pieces drawer for painkillers and nothing  I could do with a day-off tbh but two of my colleagues weren't in yesterday ('colds') and it might be rude to take a day....but they _have_ fired me already so maybe I could....


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You can't stop the wind, man.
> 
> It's since the cat _broke the door_ of the flap! I taped a C5 envelope over it which has miraculously stayed on but the draft still gets through



Perhaps we could design some sort of secondary door? Something that covers the car flap area but still allows cat freedom. Sort of like a porch but for kitty if you get what I mean? 



5t3IIa said:


> Just checked bits n pieces drawer for painkillers and nothing  I could do with a day-off tbh but two of my colleagues weren't in yesterday ('colds') and it might be rude to take a day....but they _have_ fired me already so maybe I could....



A quandary that many of us face in this thread Stella. 
I could easily jack it in today but this self employment madness deters me. 
Today I have a day of data entry. 

If only I had a wise administrator to manage me. 
I could rule the universe,


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 15, 2009)

OK - if I have  day off I can get up and go around some agencies around here so I can try to find a job within walking distance and also finish the 2 (TWO!) job applications I am in the middle of. 

I can email work and say I woke up with a cold and they will be fine about it. 

WHAT DO YOU THINK?

Need more coffee brb


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

You are selling it to yourself babes. 
The decision is already made, you are not going in. 
All you need to do is dress it up correctly and muse about the morality.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 15, 2009)

All I have to do is  compose a 'o poor me' email and it's _done_

....


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

short and to the point


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 15, 2009)

Email sent!

I am FREE!!11!!!



















Now what?


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

I am normally at Vauxhall by now. 
Will be in for 9am though. 
Bath now.
Drag.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 15, 2009)

O, I thought it was raining but it isn't. Excellent.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 15, 2009)

Come on people! I want to gloat 

Though I do really ache all over, poor me


----------



## prunus (May 15, 2009)

OK then.  Gloat away.

I am not only at work - I feel dreadful.  Went to a bar in soho last night.  Got a bit messy.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 15, 2009)

Still in my PJs... ahhhhh


----------



## prunus (May 15, 2009)

And, for some reason, my teeth have gone fluorescent green


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

Was late this morning
Seven minutes late to my desk 
I am never late 
What is happening
Why am I typing this
When is hometime


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 15, 2009)

prunus said:


> OK then.  Gloat away.
> 
> I am not only at work - I feel dreadful.  Went to a bar in soho last night.  Got a bit messy.



La la la! I am home on my second pot of coffee and 8th fag!



BiddlyBee said:


> Still in my PJs... ahhhhh



Jarmas


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

Talky man is fucking killing me already
In the face


----------



## prunus (May 15, 2009)

Oh bollocks.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Talky man is fucking killing me already
> In the face



What's he on about now?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 15, 2009)

prunus said:


> Oh bollocks.



Har 

What did you drink to make your teefs green? Absinthe? Creme de Menthe?


----------



## prunus (May 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Har
> 
> What did you drink to make your teefs green? Absinthe? Creme de Menthe?



Dunno.  Don't think so.  Got to the stage where I was just letting the barman choose me cocktails, so I could have been drinking anything.

Feel ill.


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What's he on about now?



He is a sales bod 
Sells marketing to mortgage brokers

((((((Talky man))))))

Calls someone
They are not there 
Puts phone down 
Tells me they are not there
Tells me they are rarely there 
Tells me that we all know people like that 
Talks to himself a bit more 
Repeats this


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> He is a sales bod
> Sells marketing to mortgage brokers
> 
> ((((((Talky man))))))
> ...



Wow, you're really selling the industry to me. Job description fail


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Wow, you're really selling the industry to me. Job description fail



He is nothing to do with me treacle
I sell dreams to people and they turn my dreams to money 

Job innit
Job is what you make it innit

Thread still needed of course


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 15, 2009)

Treacle! *teeheeheehee*

Right. This day is dragging. I might get up and AT 'EM now!


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

Got no sarnies today
Have pub nearby that does chicken curry for £4.90 
McDonalds voucher or summat for £2.50 crapburger and chips


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

I have done 14% of todays task


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have done 14% of todays task



You'll need to work at the same rate for 7 more hours to complete 98%


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

Fuck fuck fuck
I was working at a whopping 9% of cpacity as well.


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

I have been selected


----------



## prunus (May 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have been selected



for?


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

Market research hoobajoob next week 
Talking about software for 1.5 hours 
Forty English pounds


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

Talky man is tearing me to pieces 
You know when something is not funny or interesting but you politelty smile as you hear about it? 
Only three minutes later for it to be retold again.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 15, 2009)

God,I _really_ need to go and get some painkiller


----------



## prunus (May 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Talky man is tearing me to pieces
> You know when something is not funny or interesting but you politelty smile as you hear about it?
> Only three minutes later for it to be retold again.



Have you asked him to stop?


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

Nah... 
Too British for that..
I crave this sort of stuff 
Makes the other stuff seem much better 

Just you and me in the drag today it seems prunus. 
We could form a splinter group or something?


----------



## prunus (May 15, 2009)

The Real Draggers.  Shall we wear balaclavas?

I used to share an office (a very small one - just 4 people) with a guy (not connected to me) who was (and indeed still is) THE MOST ANNOYING PERSON IN THE KNOWN UNIVERSE, YEA, AND EVEN BEYOND UNTO THE UTMOST LIMITS OF CREATION.  I used to spend all day fantasing about how I would kill him - would it be a fast but bloody frenzied attack with an ice-axe?  Or perhaps a clinical crossbow bolt to the nape of the neck.  Or maybe a good old fashioned beating to a pulp followed by heaving him through the window.  God, he was awful.  I can still hear his laugh now.  A-haha-hahaha, in a sort of high-pitched squeal.  He'd spend all day on the phone talking UNMITIGATED SHITE to his clients (we were in the same sort of line of work so I knew that what he was saying was bollocks) with his arm flapping up and down like a sort of spastic penguin flipper.  Gah.

Calm.


----------



## sojourner (May 15, 2009)

I'm here 

The bad news is that I'm already hugely irritated by online broker agency knobheads.  I send them emails with photos on, with specific but VERY SIMPLE instructions as to what to do with the current pics, and the new pics.

I have now been doing this for two days, because the utterly stupid CUNTS cannot read, and cannot follow simple instructions.

This should only take one morning to do.  I send pics, they do the work.  No. It never ever EVER works like that. EVER.  


sigh


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

We will paint murals and stuff!! 

I am only on day three with this bloke and it is hurting me. 
Luckily he only has a desk here two days a week but fuck me I am not sure if I can take this guy. 
Today I am okay as it is Friday, I am going to the pub and the revolution is in the air.


----------



## sojourner (May 15, 2009)

I'd like to paint muriels as they are more northern than murals


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 15, 2009)

Am all clean and half-dressed now 

Morning soj!


----------



## prunus (May 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Am all clean and half-dressed now
> 
> Morning soj!



Which half...?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 15, 2009)

prunus said:


> Which half...?



Foundation garms: on
Outer garms: off
In short: can't leave the house to buy nurofen but could if there was a fire


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

Talky Man


----------



## sojourner (May 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Foundation garms: on
> Outer garms: off
> In short: can't leave the house to buy nurofen but could if there was a fire



mornin stella

foundation garments


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

Just ran out of smokes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 15, 2009)

Mornin' all - I can;t get going today. Have done nothing really except look up and address for me Ma and Pa and make a cup of tea. Need to start working...sometime...soon


----------



## prunus (May 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Foundation garms: on
> Outer garms: off
> In short: can't leave the house to buy nurofen but could if there was a fire



Pics or etc.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 15, 2009)

prunus said:


> Pics or etc.



I'm far too busy making fishfingers in pitta with garlic mayonnaise for my breakfast


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

help me

Talky man is telling me about his false teeth and options for implants


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm far too busy making fishfingers in pitta with garlic mayonnaise for my breakfast



OMG make some for me, that sounds fantastic!!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> help me
> 
> Talky man is telling me about his false teeth and options for implants



Passes these over to Badgers


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> OMG make some for me, that sounds fantastic!!!!



I practically _soak_ my pittas in water then stick them in the oven with the fingers <-- top tip


----------



## sojourner (May 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> help me
> 
> Talky man is telling me about his false teeth and options for implants



ask him if he can whistle through his falsies

then get him whistling 'hi ho, it's off to work we go'


----------



## prunus (May 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm far too busy making fishfingers in pitta with garlic mayonnaise for my breakfast



Mmmmmm....  pics of *that* in fact - sounds delicious.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 15, 2009)

It's beige food - no veg! And square grey fishfingers!

http://thespinger.blogspot.com/


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

I am really going mental here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It's beige food - no veg! And square grey fishfingers!
> 
> http://thespinger.blogspot.com/



I so want that. I want it like I've never wanted anything before


----------



## sojourner (May 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am really going mental here



It's Friday bajjy - hold steady man, not long to go now

Don't break talky man


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I so want that. I want it like I've never wanted anything before



Nom


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Nom



 I am crying now


----------



## pengaleng (May 15, 2009)

ooohhhh godddddd...... i need a shag...............


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

shagging in dragging


----------



## pengaleng (May 15, 2009)

now I need to punch someone.


----------



## sojourner (May 15, 2009)

Now that's what I call an emotional rollercoaster


----------



## pengaleng (May 15, 2009)

nah the latter has been caused through the frustration due to the former.


----------



## sojourner (May 15, 2009)

Ah

You know what I'm going to suggest, don't you?


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

sex n violence sells innit

Talky man has used up 7 of his 9 lives now


----------



## pengaleng (May 15, 2009)

I cannot be fucked to go an find that poxy cyrill, I dont need to frig meself off, I need hard nasty dirty shagging.


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

I was thinking that I needed a pint and a good sleep later  

Getting old


----------



## sojourner (May 15, 2009)

Is Cyril the name you give your vibe? 

I know what you mean.  But when faced with that kind of situation, as I was myself only a couple of days ago, I had no option other than to take the edge off with a quick shuffle.  Not brilliant, but does stop you getting an assault charge


----------



## pengaleng (May 15, 2009)

yeah it's one of them rock chicks init, looks like cyrill sneer's nose LOL


----------



## Strumpet (May 15, 2009)

What's wrong with Garf 

5 more hours. . . of nothing. Someone shoot me. . .


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

I am hanging in for the late lunch slot to shorten the afternoon shift.


----------



## Strumpet (May 15, 2009)

I'm gonna go in about half hour. Something to do yay


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

Right, I am out of here for an hour. 
That hour will include a Guinness. 
Talky man can't come.


----------



## Strumpet (May 15, 2009)

Enjoy. I'm off soon for my precious half hour. .


----------



## prunus (May 15, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> ooohhhh godddddd...... i need a shag...............





tribal_princess said:


> now I need to punch someone.



Wasn't a satisfactory one then?  Sorry about that.


----------



## Yetman (May 15, 2009)

I need a shagfight 

Make that a shagfightpint


----------



## pengaleng (May 15, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> What's wrong with Garf



what aint wrong with him... lol


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

Not a bad lunch
Pint of Guinness and some banter with the barmaids 

Now back to the office and Talky man is telling people about his fishing hobby. 
It is more fascinating than you could ever possibly imagine.


----------



## Strumpet (May 15, 2009)

LOL poor you Blagsta. . 



tribal_princess said:


> what aint wrong with him... lol



 


I have had lunch. Only 3 more hours *bangs head on desk*


----------



## Yetman (May 15, 2009)

Bacon Cheese burger and a pint. Weekly hour long drag call now. 

I think I'm getting high blood pressure  is there a quick way of checking?


----------



## pengaleng (May 15, 2009)

well I've cleaned my bin and put some washing on. result.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 15, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> *well I've cleaned my bin* and put some washing on. result.



Is that a euphemism


----------



## sojourner (May 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Now back to the office and Talky man is telling people about his fishing hobby.



Have you asked him if he's on drugs?

In other news, I just came back from Tesco, bearing pizza, wine, tortilla chips and hot salsa sauce.  Will try not to touch until tomorrow.

Yeh riiiight


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

Really gonna struggle to stay awake this afternoon I think.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 15, 2009)

I am back! I've been out in the East End sunshine!

I went to:

The shop to buy chewing gum
The doctor to register
Blockbuster to sign-up but I don't think I'll ever use it tbh. I was just walking past it with all my ID on me
The Idea Store to borrow a Jack London book, if they had one, which they didn't 
Sainsbury's for own-brand ibruprofen and *waitforit* a Quorn™ Pork Style Pie!

Will post pics of the pie. It looks OK. It _smells_ like a pig pie!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am back! I've been out in the East End sunshine!
> 
> I went to:
> 
> ...



Before I returned to being a filthy meat eater I lurved Quorn Pork Pies. And they also do scotch egg stylie things too


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Before I returned to being a filthy meat eater I lurved Quorn Pork Pies. And they also do scotch egg stylie things too



It's really yummy!  I luuurve those scotche egg things too - min party eggs, or seomthing lol 

http://thespinger.blogspot.com/ steamed veg - trying to he healthy


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

Not watching iPlayer at all


----------



## Yetman (May 15, 2009)

still on call...........1hr 28mins now


----------



## sojourner (May 15, 2009)

I'm not on slsk at all


----------



## prunus (May 15, 2009)

so....tired....

must....keep...awake....


----------



## Yetman (May 15, 2009)

I'm not on fire at all


----------



## sojourner (May 15, 2009)

I just broke into the tortilla chips and salsa

I have all the resolve of dogshit on a rainy day


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)




----------



## sojourner (May 15, 2009)

I've not cracked open the wine at all


----------



## neonwilderness (May 15, 2009)

45 minutes to go then I'm off for 10 days 

Good job really as I finished all my work at 9:30...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I've not cracked open the wine at all



That shows self restraint


----------



## prunus (May 15, 2009)

Tick............


----------



## prunus (May 15, 2009)

Tock..............


----------



## prunus (May 15, 2009)

Tick.............


----------



## prunus (May 15, 2009)

Tomorrow, and tomorrow, and tomorrow, creeps on this petty pace from day to day, 'til the last syllable of recorded time: and all our yesterdays have lighted fools the way to dusty death.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 15, 2009)

prunus said:


> Tomorrow, and tomorrow, and tomorrow, creeps on this petty pace from day to day, 'til the last syllable of recorded time: and all our yesterdays have lighted fools the way to dusty death.



I've been in that play. Twice


----------



## prunus (May 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've been in that play. Twice



Lady Macbeth?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 15, 2009)

prunus said:


> Lady Macbeth?



Yes


----------



## prunus (May 15, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

blugh


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 15, 2009)

prunus said:


>



I have some pics of me somewhere as Lady M. but I think they are on Facebook which I can't access at work. Boo!


----------



## sojourner (May 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That shows self restraint



I lie


----------



## Yetman (May 15, 2009)

Might have a rummage through my drawer, see if there's anything interesting in here........hmmm..........stapler.....staples.....old work I shoved in here and forgot about......pencil..........spork........2007 diary.....HANG ON! 

*stabs self in face with spork*


----------



## prunus (May 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have some pics of me somewhere as Lady M. but I think they are on Facebook which I can't access at work. Boo!



Boo indeed.  I think we need to see them.


----------



## prunus (May 15, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Might have a rummage through my drawer, see if there's anything interesting in here........hmmm..........stapler.....staples.....old work I shoved in here and forgot about......pencil..........spork........2007 diary.....HANG ON!
> 
> *stabs self in face with spork*



Aha - a fun game for us all to play.

Right.

Ruler, pencil leads, headphone adaptor, various DIMMS, USB cable, rubbery thing, matches, tax return, bandages, underwear, cake box.

Hmm.  Now what can I make from that lot?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 15, 2009)

prunus said:


> Aha - a fun game for us all to play.
> 
> Right.
> 
> ...



I am not going near that - my drawers are so radioactive they have eneterd a nuclear winter


----------



## prunus (May 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am not going near that -* my drawers are so radioactive *they have eneterd a nuclear winter



<snigger>

<@self>


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 15, 2009)

prunus said:


> <snigger>
> 
> <@self>





I larfed at your post, then at mine @metoo.


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

TM is eating a biscuit
He said it would be a good biscuit to eat when fishing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> TM is eating a biscuit
> He said it would be a good biscuit to eat when fishing



You need to kill him. In the head


----------



## sojourner (May 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> TM is eating a biscuit
> He said it would be a good biscuit to eat when fishing



haha!!  he's ace.  I'd be engaging him in all kinds of conversations by now


----------



## prunus (May 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> TM is eating a biscuit
> He said it would be a good biscuit to eat when fishing



Jump in - quickly - with a mishearing-based response:

"You enjoy fisting, do you?  That's interesting.  Never tried it myself"


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have some pics of me somewhere as Lady M. but I think they are on Facebook which I can't access at work. Boo!



I can has access 

Is it one with a funny shaped black hat thing on?


----------



## Yetman (May 15, 2009)

prunus said:


> Jump in - quickly - with a mishearing-based response:
> 
> "You enjoy fisting, do you?  That's interesting.  Never tried it myself"



Then shout to the office 'HEY BOYS, LOOKS LIKE WE GOTS OURSELVES A FISTER'


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

Still not got the fabled recording of him, will have to wait till next


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

Come on


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

Meeting with friend at 6.30pm so have to hang around office until 6pm. Tick tock tick tock...


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2009)

Locked up and heading off


----------



## baldrick (May 15, 2009)

i'm not


----------



## Numbers (May 15, 2009)

This week has been a week of more professional pressure than I've ever experienced in all my working life, there's going to be a 10% cut  of peeps out of 300 across our sector, and everyone is now micro managing and scrutinising absolutely everything.  We are expected to deliver the highest level of methodical mistake free service to our clients, no margin for error, highly demanding on every level, knowledge, character, delivery - everything!!

But it's over now and I'm going to take a psychedelic compound and sip Mojito's whilst I sit at home in my pants chatting bollox on the internet, chatting bollox to the cats, chatting bollox to the house - everything!!

w00t.


----------



## sojourner (May 15, 2009)

^ there's a man who knows how to switch off


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I can has access
> 
> Is it one with a funny shaped black hat thing on?



Nah - it's this one!


----------



## prunus (May 16, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nah - it's this one!



Look like the innocent flower but be the serpent under it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 17, 2009)

Day is dragging while I procrastinate on my job applications 

I want to eat something but I've already had eggs on toast and an apple  Perhaps a mint Feast would hit the spot?


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2009)

Fuck I am tired, probably managed three hours kip last night and should have left by now.
Eyes are sore, coffee drunk too quick, should have left by now and still in dressing gown.
Great weekend but.....Yaaaaawn......


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2009)

Running late! La la la!
Was up til 1 polishing job app. Spent all day on the computer and did practically fuck all


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2009)

Made in 10 minutes early which is 50 minutes later than usual.
It is a Monday though and this is not terrible form. 

Bit of database work now...


----------



## sojourner (May 18, 2009)

Oh god

Monday again

And I have a sense of foreboding and impending doom.  Probably due to the wagonload of booze I necked on Saturday, but still, not nice


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2009)

Nice weekend spent with my little niece in Sheffield. 
She is pretty damn perfect and made my happy. 

Quite liked Sheffield too.


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2009)

No lunch today
Nothing in the cupboards 

Will stroll to town and stock up at lunchtime
Need mucho salad after the weekend (last two weekends) excesses


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Nice weekend spent with my little niece in Sheffield.
> *She is pretty damn perfect and made my happy*.
> 
> Quite liked Sheffield too.



Aww that's sweet.

I'm at home today. Legs have gone a bit funny, can't walk far without feeling sick and have pins and needles. In my bottom of all places!

Made is downstairs to make a cup of tea and breakfast now back in bed.

Feeling a bit misreable tbh especially as my friend was less that happy about me not going to work. I do sympathise and know we are short staffed (newbie is on holiday) but I would actually rather be at work than sitting in bed with a funny feeling bum


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2009)

Poor Qoths  It's horrible. I hope you feel better


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Poor Qoths  It's horrible. I hope you feel better



Thank you - I'm going to have a rest today and if it hasn't gone by the morning give my MS Nurse a ring. Just feel a bit guilty about work but I am in no fit state to leave the house at the mo. Still Homes Under the Hammer is on so it's not all bad!


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2009)

Poor Qoggy  

It is the British way to feel guilty even when you know that you can't work. 
Hope you feel better after a rest today.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nah - it's this one!



You are such a MILF it's untrue.


Apols if that offends but_ damn_.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 18, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> You are such a MILF it's untrue.
> 
> 
> Apols if that offends but_ damn_.



No - it's cheered me up today, thanks


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2009)

Flashing her ankles! Looks like a graduate of the Copcabana School of Dramatic Arts.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Flashing her ankles! Looks like a graduate of the Copcabana School of Dramatic Arts.



You can call me Lola and pretend I am a showgirl is you like


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You can call me Lola and pretend I am a showgirl is you like



I was thinking more of Miss Caswell


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2009)

No sarnies
Lunch slot not till 13:00


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> No sarnies
> Lunch slot not till 13:00



Is TM in?


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2009)

Nah, thank fuck! 

He is a two day a week drag contribution, only here on Thurs/Fri each week


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Nah, thank fuck!
> 
> He is a two day a week drag contribution, only here on Thurs/Fri each week



I'm wondering whether to apply for that job  I don't want to _accidentally_ get it and end up working amongst massive salestards like you and TM and CF and Heart FM


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm wondering whether to apply for that job  I don't want to _accidentally_ get it and end up working amongst massive salestards like you and TM and CF and Heart FM



Salestards are fucking annoying but you can change them. 
Making them better, more efficent and less tardy.


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2009)

Downloading database again
Two hours gone and it is 50% done
Little can be done until it is run so am really dragging now


----------



## Sootysoots (May 18, 2009)

I just opened my South Park sixth season DVD box and a twenty I had totally forgot about dropped out!

Sweet


----------



## Yetman (May 18, 2009)

Sootysoots said:


> I just opened my South Park sixth season DVD box and a twenty I had totally forgot about dropped out!
> 
> Sweet



What do you keep money in boxsets for?


----------



## Sootysoots (May 18, 2009)

Yetman said:


> What do you keep money in boxsets for?



it's safer than a bank I guess. Though if I'm honest, I don't really know!


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2009)

The system works


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2009)

No sandwich lady today! So instead of £2.40 worth of scran on tic from the comfort of my desk I have to go outside to Pret or somewhere expensive and all 'pay me now'


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2009)

Tomorrow is my market research thingymachubba in W1. 
So I will be wasting my lunch sitting answering questions about software but will be £40 better off as a result. 
I will spend it on something fascinating.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 18, 2009)

Had a sleep, now watching Animal 24/7 - they have rescued loads of cats (61 in total!) from the most disgusting house I, and they, have ever seen! Luckily most of them can be re-homed.

Feeling a bit better but have tummy ache now


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2009)

...and so, the drag will begin again tomorrow - just back from holiday, stayed at my mum's last night, she cooked fried breakfast this morning  no eggs 

back to work tomorrow 

mighty good holiday though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> ...and so, the drag will begin again tomorrow - just back from holiday, stayed at my mum's last night, she cooked fried breakfast this morning  *no eggs*
> 
> back to work tomorrow
> 
> mighty good holiday though



Are you allergic  Or did she just forget. In which case I hope you went "Oooh Mu-um!!" in a good teenage whiney way


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2009)

Late lunch to try and remove the afternoon drag. 
Back at desk to discover that my database download died after 3.5 hours


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you allergic  Or did she just forget. In which case I hope you went "Oooh Mu-um!!" in a good teenage whiney way



she ran out of eggs, and hadn't been to the shop


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2009)

Pizza for lunch at 13:00 and already hungry!??!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> she ran out of eggs, and hadn't been to the shop



Oooh Muuu-ummm!!


----------



## sojourner (May 18, 2009)

Oh, have you been on holiday marty?


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oh, have you been on holiday marty?



yes

stayed here


----------



## Yetman (May 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> yes
> 
> stayed here



Prison


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Prison





i was jailed for being too fucking sexy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i was jailed for being too fucking sexy


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2009)

Is it hometime yet?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 18, 2009)

My nurse has arrived






and a fat lot of use he is turning out to be. I want to put my legs there


----------



## sojourner (May 18, 2009)

Awww 


My kittys were 'helping' me before with my arm exercises.  They both got clonked with the dumbells


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2009)

Bless... 

Cats heal women don't they?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 18, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Awww
> 
> 
> My kittys were 'helping' me before with my arm exercises.  *They both got clonked with the dumbells*



Poor kittys


----------



## sojourner (May 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Poor kittys



Dickheads they are.  Sit there watching my arms go a certain way, and then stand RIGHT in the place they are going


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Bless...
> 
> Cats heal women don't they?





Kippaz is so cute  My cat is useless at making cute faces cuz she's all black all over so she looks like the beast of the pit of doom


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Bless...
> 
> Cats heal women don't they?



Yep - In  fact if they waved a kitten in front of a lady's face during childbirth she would feel no pain at all. FACT


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2009)

See how cute my Cindy is? She was all twisted over with a paw over her face and one all stretched out and she looked so cute! See? See? Oh, no you can't can you


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> See how cute my Cindy is? She was all twisted over with a paw over her face and one all stretched out and she looked so cute! See? See? Oh, no you can't can you



it could be a cute cat called Cindy

it could also be a stain in the carpet


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it could be a cute cat called Cindy
> 
> it could also be a stain in the carpet



A stain! 

I'm gonna work that into my routine, cheers


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> A stain!
> 
> I'm gonna work that into my routine, cheers



Or she could be one of those shadows from Dr Who that ate people  

Mr. Kippers is acared of black cats btw so he'd be shitting himself if he met her!


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2009)

*talking of cats - a spotted beauty I saw on my hols*

me befriending a cat


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> me befriending a cat



*chokes* that's what Cin is doing! All head back and throat out! She trusts me not to bite it off!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> me befriending a cat



Cute!

That is what Mr. K. does ....just before the biting and the back leg kicking starts


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2009)

Beaten Badgers again. Oh, the glory.


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2009)

Jeez, it's WTF o'clock

back to the grind


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2009)

I had a weird dream that I got an email back from the people I've just sent my job application to. It said something like "Wash-up? Come on! You can do better than that!"

Like, they were giving me another chance to write the thing cuz I'd made a mistake...or something 

I only ever remember my dreams when I've slept badly and tbh I do have a tiny little hangover this morning


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2009)

plus I have to go to an evening meeting tonight, I think it's a shorter one than the regular looooooooooooooooong one though


----------



## prunus (May 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Beaten Badgers again. Oh, the glory.



Ha!  I could've had you by an hour, if I'd wanted.  7am?  Pschaw.


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2009)

right, I'm off in a sec - commuting misery ahoy - signal problems have screwed up the metro/circle/hammersmith line - farringdon signals you arse 

so alternative route will be attempted

report later


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2009)

prunus said:


> Ha!  I could've had you by an hour, if I'd wanted.  7am?  Pschaw.



_By_  an hour or _for_ an hour? 

Fnar fnar! Lol lol!


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2009)

Loseday! 
Ah well, not a bad one I suppose.


----------



## prunus (May 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> _By_  an hour or _for_ an hour?
> 
> Fnar fnar! Lol lol!



Why, madam, you shock me with such libidinous allusions!   -  Mine is as the strength of ten because my heart is pure.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2009)

My head hurts... I've decided, I definitely prefer the not working days!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2009)

prunus said:


> Why, madam, you shock me with such libidinous allusions!   -  Mine is as the strength of ten because my heart is pure.



Ten's a bit much for me. I don't have enough cups for the tea afterwards


----------



## prunus (May 19, 2009)

Well, yes, my thirst is as the thirst of ten as well, tbf.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2009)

prunus said:


> Well, yes, my thirst is as the thirst of ten as well, tbf.



One cup only then? Cool.

Shall we get to 5000 today?


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2009)

bus to manor house, tube to highbury corner, north london line to finchley road - I hour 20 mins


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> bus to manor house, tube to highbury corner, north london line to finchley road - I hour 20 mins





Sometimes it's worth a longer journey for a better one though. Was it better?


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sometimes it's worth a longer journey for a better one though. Was it better?



probably - but you never can tell can you? all those alternate journeys one can go on, alternate directions one could take in life

<feels philosophical>


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2009)

I may being going to Madrid in June.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I may being going to Madrid in June.



You took the bung? 

I saw my salestard mate last night (he does ads in mags, worked for Dennis and News International, currently redundant and unemployed) and he said I should go for it. So I have - app sent.


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You took the bung?



Nah, this is a big industry conference...

Nice to go to Madrid but will be an endless round of meetings and hotels and so on and so on and so on. Will all be on expenses (MP Stylee) which is good but will be costly and a big hassle. Will also have to get duty free stuff and junk/ 



5t3IIa said:


> I saw my salestard mate last night (he does ads in mags, worked for Dennis and News International, currently redundant and unemployed) and he said I should go for it. So I have - app sent.



The role is a good one actually, I like it but the company earns more when I am on the phone rather than organising other peeps.


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2009)

Off for my 45 minute market research thing today too.
Kinda good as it breaks up the day but I lose three hours with the travelling included.  
The £40 is needed though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2009)

Yo peeps!

Back in work and trying to catch up - still a bit shaky of leg but much, much better than yesterday.

Haven't got any tea yet though so I must go and rectify that shameful state of affairs!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yo peeps!
> 
> Back in work and trying to catch up - still a bit shaky of leg but much, much better than yesterday.
> 
> Haven't got any tea yet though so I must go and rectify that shameful state of affairs!



How's yer bum?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> How's yer bum?



Still fat! 

But less tingly than yesterday, which is a shame really as it was not an unpleasant sensation  tbh


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2009)

Yawn.....
            . 
             .
              .
               .this is going slow and my brain is mushy.....
                                                                          .
                                                                           .
                                                                            ........draaaaaag.......


----------



## Yetman (May 19, 2009)

My days are not dragging that much any more, they are more full of work that I totally resent doing but will get me out of this company and into somewhere that pays more with better bonuses and hotter chicks in the office and free donuts every friday and treasure hunts and pub lunches every day, it'll be like what everyone imagined London to be in the 1800's before they actually got there and caught the plague


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2009)

You know what my cup of tea could do with to make it perfect....two chocolate digestives and a custard cream 

Sadly I do not have any


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You know what my cup of tea could do with to make it perfect....two chocolate digestives and a custard cream
> 
> Sadly I do not have any



Is this half-a-prune-and-a-sunflower-seed bollicks working at all? I suppose it can't fail to really. 

Lol I wonder if I swapped my chocolate tiffin bars from Eat to a banana - it'd be as skinny as you in a trice! What a thought!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is this half-a-prune-and-a-sunflower-seed bollicks working at all? I suppose it can't fail to really.
> 
> Lol I wonder if I swapped my chocolate tiffin bars from Eat to a banana - it'd be as skinny as you in a trice! What a thought!



It's not working as fast as I would like 

Beer and pizza keep getting in the way at weekends


----------



## sojourner (May 19, 2009)

Just having a break from intense meeting with boss

Looks like I'm in a job for the next few months at least, but branching off into different stuff that sounds much less soul-destroying than what I'm doing now.  Am gonna cross-charge me to his other company, so if we do go tits up I'll still be able to claim the govt redundancy

phew


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2009)

That's good news soj


----------



## sojourner (May 19, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> That's good news soj



Cheers Biddly 

Looks like an interesting mix of PAing and business development - in areas as diverse as event management and software development 

Plus I get to carry on working from home a lot, keep the car, keep the same salary...quite chuffed actually, thought I was gonna get made redundant today 


I am still gonna apply for an Operations Manager job I got yesterday though - 30k + bens - just for the practice like


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2009)

nice one soj

I started the day with 2 meetings to look forward to  

one at 4pm, one at 7pm, the good news is that one of them has been cancelled, the bad news is that it was the 4pm one


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Cheers Biddly
> 
> Looks like an interesting mix of PAing and business development - in areas as diverse as event management and software development
> 
> ...



That sounds really interesting - and I see no problem with keeping your hand in my applying for other jobs 

I am getting quite tired now, may take up the offer of leaving early once I've sorted out work to take home for tomorrow.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2009)

I am tired from my massive hangover.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am tired from my massive hangover.



Good night though?


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2009)

Just strolled into an office occupied by Susan Boyle.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just strolled into an office occupied by Susan Boyle.



Is she singing?


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is she minging?



harsh


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2009)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> harsh



Naughty


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2009)

She actually looked a bit awkard and like she did not want to be recognised or spoken to.


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2009)

bone her?


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2009)

I would be too scared in case she sucked out the marrow!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Good night though?



Yes ta. Went to The Captain Kidd in Wapping - is right on the river  I got smashed by 9  and had to go home


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes ta. Went to The Captain Kidd in Wapping - is right on the river  I got smashed by 9  and had to go home



Sounds good!


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2009)

Doug Stanhope is playing in September. 




Hmmm....


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2009)

I think so


----------



## sojourner (May 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> nice one soj





QueenOfGoths said:


> That sounds really interesting - and I see no problem with keeping your hand in my applying for other jobs
> 
> I am getting quite tired now, may take up the offer of leaving early once I've sorted out work to take home for tomorrow.



cheers folks - what a mad fucking day - am pooped!

Hope you've got off Queeny


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2009)

Former employee just 'popped' in for a chat... 
He was not liked...


----------



## sojourner (May 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Former employee just 'popped' in for a chat...
> He was not liked...



did you tell him to fuck off then?


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2009)

sojourner said:


> did you tell him to fuck off then?



One of the old timers here is matey with him.
I have told her that he is a weasel but she is blind to it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2009)

Oh, it's 8 past 5


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2009)

I know...

Have to pull the old switcheroo tonight. 
Pretend to be working late, let everyone go and then run out the door.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2009)

I've just got a phone call from a chum who's going to buy me a drink and a pastie in Covent Garden but I have to kill 30 mins waiting for him. I think I can manage that


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2009)

Stick a fork in me


----------



## sojourner (May 19, 2009)

oh okay, if you insist bajjy


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2009)

ow


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2009)

back in the office for a 7pm meeting


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2009)

Quick drinky in Covent Garden turned into midnight karaoke on the Hackney Rd :-(
We did Parklife as it's a duet and i think i'm sending them a proposal for a PQ  I'll have to check my notes


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Quick drinky in Covent Garden turned into midnight karaoke on the Hackney Rd :-(
> We did Parklife as it's a duet and i think i'm sending them a proposal for a PQ  I'll have to check my notes



PQ in Hackney - that sounds most excellent tbf


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2009)

Heading toward the 5000 post tally in this, the most challenging of threads  

Another late first post of the day for me, getting up has been a struggle this week so far.


----------



## prunus (May 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Quick drinky in Covent Garden turned into midnight karaoke on the Hackney Rd :-(
> We did Parklife as it's a duet and i think i'm sending them a proposal for a PQ  I'll have to check my notes



"Love lifts us up where we beloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong!"


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2009)

Running reports that take hours


----------



## sojourner (May 20, 2009)

Again bajjy??

I'm off to the boss's house in a bit, so we can talk through all the different projects and what I am to do

I expect there'll be at least 3 small rows, with one major argument.  He's very difficult to work with, as has ADD and bloody well plays on it.  Still - it'll be something different   I am sooooo bored with what I've been doing


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2009)

Maybe we could find a rich armchair investor to employ all the draggers in a new company. 
We could rule the world and stuff?


----------



## prunus (May 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Maybe we could find a rich armchair investor to employ all the draggers in a new company.
> We could rule the world and stuff?



Sounds good.  But what roles will we all have...?


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Maybe we could find a rich armchair investor to employ all the draggers in a new company.
> We could rule the world and stuff?



I like


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2009)

Where is the list/graph of the regular posters?


----------



## prunus (May 20, 2009)

<- back that way


----------



## Biddlybee (May 20, 2009)

List: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=281219


----------



## prunus (May 20, 2009)

Ooh, I reckon I could overtake Marty with just a little more application...


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2009)

Good skills Bee (clearly after an analytical job). 


Badgers   	
5t3IIa 	
QueenOfGoths 	
marty21 	
prunus - *Resdient Composer?* 
BiddlyBee 	
Paulie Tandoori 	
sojourner 	
baldrick 	
tribal_princess 	
Yetman 	
ovaltina 	
dolly's gal

All those with other 20 posts in this thread are listed, now they just need job specs.


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2009)

prunus said:


> Ooh, I reckon I could overtake Marty with just a little more application...



The battle for second is a nail biter isn't it? 
5t3IIa is snapping at my heels too and BiddlyBee is a solid sixth place.


----------



## prunus (May 20, 2009)

Can we choose our own?

Can I be Resdient Composer? - I'll write the music for important corporate occasions; Fridays and the like.


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2009)

There are no rules here Pruny


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> PQ in Hackney - that sounds most excellent tbf



http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/66/6620/Joiners_Arms/Shoreditch


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2009)

> Dirty grubby pub, overpriced beer, and frankly vile.
> Typical gay pub squeezing the pink pound.
> Was also the set for a dredfull naff gay porno getting frisky on the pool table.



My kinda place


----------



## prunus (May 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> There are no rules here Pruny



Excellent - my dream job - at last.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> My kinda place



I'm wondering about what I can charge. Like - if I do it monthly it's 'free' and I get the £1 takings but if it's weekly I charge...£50? 

I was there with two mates and one said "Fifty quid? Fucking hell that's a lot!" and the other simultaneously said "Yeah, that sounds reasonable"

 I put this to the group for discussion.


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm wondering about what I can charge. Like - if I do it monthly it's 'free' and I get the £1 takings but if it's weekly I charge...£50?
> 
> I was there with two mates and one said "Fifty quid? Fucking hell that's a lot!" and the other simultaneously said "Yeah, that sounds reasonable"
> 
> I put this to the group for discussion.



Reel them in bit by bit... 
Agree to start low and then review after the 4th (?) quiz is done. 
Then you have proved your might and they will want you to stay?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Reel them in bit by bit...
> Agree to start low and then review after the 4th (?) quiz is done.
> Then you have proved your might and they will want you to stay?



4th week or 4th month?

It is quite hard work and I'd like to get paid for it if I'm doing two. Plus soon I probably won't have such fantastic work access to colour printers and free time


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2009)

Fourth week?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Fourth week?



Oh god. Maybe. I don't know, I can't think about it now - I am too 'tired'


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2009)

> Typical gay pub squeezing the pink pound




oooherrrr matron!


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2009)

Hmmmm.... 

What to do for lunch today? 
It is a nice day here and the park is close. 
Do need to pick up some supplies for lunches which would kill the hour. 
Pub would be nice but costs nearly £7 without food. 

Hmmmm


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> oooherrrr matron!



Typical gay pub pounding the pink squeeze


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2009)

In other news I was chatting to my mate about the deep love and respect for my boss and my mate was all "Eeeeeew! He's 50! Yuk, how could you?" and I was all "handsome and funny is as handsome and funny does, son" Then this mate  was all "Ooo I'm seeing someone! He's so cute! He is only 19!!" 

So how, may I ask, is a 15 year age gap in my *potentialteehee* relationship worse than a _seventeen_ year one  in yours, I said. "Oh, its just different"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> In other news I was chatting to my mate about the deep love and respect for my boss and my mate was all "Eeeeeew! He's 50! Yuk, how could you?" and I was all "handsome and funny is as handsome and funny does, son" Then this mate  was all "Ooo I'm seeing someone! He's so cute! He is only 19!!"
> 
> So how, may I ask, is a 15 year age gap in my *potentialteehee* relationship worse than a _seventeen_ year one  in yours, I said. "Oh, its just different"



'Cos it's always different if the person is younger than you, you can crow about it for a start - though I am not sure what I would do with a 19 year old apart from make them a nice meal and question them about popular music today


----------



## prunus (May 20, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am not sure what I would do with a 19 year old



Oh, I  expect you would think of something...


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2009)

prunus said:


> Oh, I  expect you would think of something...




I have dropped a prune please help me find it *bends over*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I have dropped a prune please help me find it *bends over*



I am _so_ going to have to use that line at some point


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2009)

Bikini woman is on her balcony but wearing a robe of some sort


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Bikini woman is on her balcony but wearing a robe of some sort



bikini woman = made of fail


----------



## prunus (May 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Bikini woman is on her balcony but wearing a robe of some sort



pics etc.


----------



## Yetman (May 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I have dropped a prune please help me find it *bends over*



I suppose you could say it looks like a sort of prune


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2009)

Have you dropped two prunes? I will help you find them *bends over the other way*


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2009)

Bikini Woman does pass the day but often catches me starting up so a photo might mean police involvement. 
Talky Man is in tomorrow which bothers me. 
I saw Crying Girl on the way in this morning too.


----------



## prunus (May 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Have you dropped two prunes? I will help you find them *bends over the other way*



You lot are filthy!

<polishes halo>


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2009)

Crying Girl is new 

Why are you keeping stuff from us?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2009)

I haven't got the energy to go for 5 000 today


----------



## prunus (May 20, 2009)

C'mon!  We can do it!


----------



## Yetman (May 20, 2009)

I have 
Mr fake legs with his pathetic prosthetics and his blatantly 'I've got fake legs under these trousers' walk
Mr Tongue-Out-Punk who walks up the road in the morning with his tongue out as far as it will go
Mr Angry Downs who drinks beer at the bus stop in the morning while stacking imaginary shelves
Mr 'Come-out-of-nowhere-at-the-zebra-crossing-every-morning-who-I-nearly-run-over-so-he-shouts-at-me-then-the-next-day-I-stop-for-him-and-he-says-thanks-forgetting-that-I-was-the-bastard-who-nearly-ran-him-over-the-day-before' man

and of course Mr Shopping Scarf (he ties two tesco bags together and hangs them round his neck so he can carry his shopping home and have his hands free to wave around so people respect his geniusness)

and this is before I even get to work!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2009)

The only people I see (or notice) regularly on the way to work is the bloke walking his daughters to school. Totally ordinary.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2009)

*Nom*

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...GWyLN7h3XI/s1600-h/image-upload-28-766525.jpg


----------



## prunus (May 20, 2009)

I have no-one.


----------



## prunus (May 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...GWyLN7h3XI/s1600-h/image-upload-28-766525.jpg



Testicle tart?


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Crying Girl is new
> 
> Why are you keeping stuff from us?



Crying girl walks towards the station as I am walking away from it if I catch the right train. One morning she was really crying so I asked her if she was ok and she responded by giving me a look of horror and speeding up. Since that morning she has (happy to say) not cried but also blushes when she sees me and won't look me in the eye.


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I haven't got the energy to go for 5 000 today



There is no I in team 




prunus said:


> C'mon!  We can do it!



How can we not do this.... 

Reach for the stars, you can acheive your goals.


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2009)

I have Mr - take a suitcase in a pushchair to bethnal green during the rush hour in the morning, several times a week, what's in the suitcase pal, and why are you squeezing on the train and going to bethnal green - man  <breathes> 

there are also the regulars at the end of the platform , we are the cool kids, none of that squeezing on the first carriage malarkey, sometimes we get a seat  (not together or anything...) 

I heard one of them speak once, I quite fancy her like, and she had a Spanish sort of accent - very sexy ole! 

There used to  be a bloke who knew Spanish sounding lady, and sometimes we would nod, and smile, we spoke a few times too, once when the station announcer seem to be timing his announcements about delays to the seond when a train came through the station, something like

the 8.10 to Liverpool st ----whoooooooooooooooooosh---sound of train speeding through the station - thank you!  it was uncanny, we smiled and laughed about that - Spanish-sounding lady too 

good times


I think he got made redundant though


from his job, not from the station


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2009)

Meat p_*i*_e!


----------



## prunus (May 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Meat p_*i*_e!



Have you finally flipped?


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2009)

I have a gala pork pie in the fridge


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2009)

Ten posts each people, should get us there...


----------



## Yetman (May 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...GWyLN7h3XI/s1600-h/image-upload-28-766525.jpg



Piles pie


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Piles pie



<grimaces>


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2009)

Just went for a __~ 

Traffic warden was down the road photographing a car. 
I was standing under the sign showing the parking restrictions. 
He wanted to take a photo of the sign so without a word waved at me to move. 
I smiled at him
This continued for the full length of my __~


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just went for a __~
> 
> Traffic warden was down the road photographing a car.
> I was standing under the sign showing the parking restrictions.
> ...



I think it might have softened the pain for the offending driver, if a picture of you having a smoke, was on his car with the fine

good news/bad news

bad news, you fucked up and got fined £60

good news - he's a picture of smiling fellah, having a smoke


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2009)

Just got a kebab pot noodle


----------



## Biddlybee (May 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Ten posts each people, should get us there...


Get us where? 


Badgers said:


> Just got a kebab pot noodle


Takes off shopping list


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Takes off shopping list



That was quick, I was just about to PM you.

Keep it on the list babes, we need to strike hard while these are in stock.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Keep it on the list babes, we need to strike hard while these are in stock.


How many do you want?


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> How many do you want?



I considered getting 30 for £20 but had no way of carrying them. 
Also have a lot of noodles at home that will take months to get through.


----------



## sojourner (May 20, 2009)

Fucked

Fuck ME there's a lot to do


----------



## Biddlybee (May 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I considered getting 30 for £20 but had no way of carrying them.
> Also have a lot of noodles at home that will take months to get through.


Much as I love ya, I'm not cycling home with 30 pot noodles!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2009)

Ugh. Just had fornightly briefing meeting and it was annouced to the team that I am leaving (by SB) and now *I FEEL FUICKING SICK*


----------



## sojourner (May 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ugh. Just had fornightly briefing meeting and it was annouced to the team that I am leaving (by SB) and now *I FEEL FUICKING SICK*





not got anything lined up yet then stella?


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ugh. Just had fornightly briefing meeting and it was annouced to the team that I am leaving (by SB) and now *I FEEL FUICKING SICK*



  shit, you got something else lined yet babes?


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2009)

Bugger Stella, that is a not a good end to a day


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2009)

Nothing yet! NOTHING YET!

Just been passed an job descripton for a gig at the Ministry of Justice. I'm could be a Grade D Judge


----------



## sojourner (May 20, 2009)

fingers crossed you get something sorted out quickly stella

if you lived closer, I could delegate some of this humungous pile of work to you


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> fingers crossed you get something sorted out quickly stella
> 
> if you lived closer, I could delegate some of this humungous pile of work to you



Ooo cheers


----------



## Numbers (May 20, 2009)

Got in from work 10 mins ago, mrs has been on a jolly with old work pals so greeted me with a big smile, something about tasty omelette* - gave me a hug and a kiss, tried to bite me and went to have a slash - now she's lying the wrong way round in bed fast asleep.


* she took the eggs out of the fridge


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2009)

Have you taken her shoes off for her?


----------



## Numbers (May 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Have you taken her shoes off for her?


Aye, + copped a feel when assisting with her shirt.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2009)

Pop a pint of water and some nurofen on the bedside table and you = perfect partner


----------



## prunus (May 20, 2009)

Numbers said:


> Got in from work 10 mins ago, mrs has been on a jolly with old work pals so greeted me with a big smile, something about tasty omelette* - gave me a hug and a kiss, tried to bite me and went to have a slash - now she's lying the wrong way round in bed fast asleep.
> 
> 
> * she took the eggs out of the fridge



Ah, wedded bliss


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2009)

Friday Eve and up early. 

Beers in Kennington Park last night and crap dinner with Buffy. 
Woke up about half hour ago feeling pants but coffee helps. 
Just gonna wash up, iron shit, have bath and then head off to fight the drag again. 

Meeting at 09:30


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 21, 2009)

Another day, another couple of dollars 

_Surely_ 5k today? I'll do my bit.


----------



## marty21 (May 21, 2009)

5k will be ours


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2009)

Y5K Day for the draggers  

Day starts with a meeting at 09:30 which will be painful but hopefully no longer than an hour. 
Talky Man is at the dentist getting his false teeth looked at but will be in about 10:30 to brighten my mood. 
Radio Lady is back from her holiday so the dulcet sounds of Gold FM will soon replace The Specials on the wireless.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 21, 2009)

Bagders: review of kebab pot noodle? It's still veggie innit? All TVP and that?


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2009)

I had a few ales in the park last night and ruined my palate. 
So the snack of the future is sitting on my kitchen table (still with Christmas tablecloth) waiting to be reviewed.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I had a few ales in the park last night and ruined my palate.
> So the snack of the future is sitting on my kitchen table (still with Christmas tablecloth) waiting to be reviewed.



Unasseptable.

At least those things seem to be freely available now. They were like a _secret_ before


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2009)

I put mine on expenses

True story


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I put mine on expenses
> 
> True story



Lol. Eat chocolate tiffin bar on the monitor.


----------



## marty21 (May 21, 2009)

load of Victoria line refugees on the train today , more packed than normal, and peeps were left on the platform   and then hordes of them trying to get on the tube at Liverpool St, annoying start to the drag


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2009)

marty21 said:


> load of Victoria line refugees on the train today , more packed than normal, and peeps were left on the platform   and then hordes of them trying to get on the tube at Liverpool St, annoying start to the drag



Guessed that this morning would be messy. 
I don't use the tube but my journey was eerily quiet.


----------



## marty21 (May 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Guessed that this morning would be messy.
> I don't use the tube but my journey was eerily quiet.



the refugees would have got on at Walthamstow, practically filled the train, I was lucky to get on - 

there was a small smile on my face as the train sped through Clapton station and all those frustrated pissed off faces stared at it leaving

all about cool kids going to the end of the platform - loosers


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2009)

Want
http://www.chinavasion.com/product_...ible-keyboard-with-skype-internet-phone-voip/


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2009)

Looks a bit floppy.

Got: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_6xYJpoPuA...EwoxxfZYmg/s1600-h/image-upload-45-709871.jpg

(3 for £2 )


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 21, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Looks a bit floppy.
> 
> Got: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_6xYJpoPuA...EwoxxfZYmg/s1600-h/image-upload-45-709871.jpg
> 
> (3 for £2 )



Did you eat? Review?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2009)

Bleurgh... nah  they're for Badgers.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 21, 2009)

I WANT TOO 

What shop? Please say Sainsbury's as that's the one I have.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2009)

It was Sainsbury's  (big one though)


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 21, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> It was Sainsbury's  (big one though)



I has big one in my home manor


----------



## prunus (May 21, 2009)

Bugger, forgot about the Vicky line. It's the joys of the 159 for me. So far so good.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 21, 2009)

Oh god I am so bored I can't stand it.

Might do some PQ work in a sec. Might as well *sigh*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 21, 2009)

marty21 said:


> load of Victoria line refugees on the train today , more packed than normal, and peeps were left on the platform   and then hordes of them trying to get on the tube at Liverpool St, annoying start to the drag



Same with me on the Circle - plus some rude fuckers pushing to get on 

It is my colleagues birthday today so WE HAVE CAKE!! I repeat WE HAVE CAKE!!

I am ynfeasibly excited about this fact


----------



## marty21 (May 21, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Same with me on the Circle - plus some rude fuckers pushing to get on
> 
> It is my colleagues birthday today so WE HAVE CAKE!! I repeat WE HAVE CAKE!!
> 
> I am *ynfeasibly *excited about this fact



welsh?


----------



## marty21 (May 21, 2009)

5000?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 21, 2009)

marty21 said:


> welsh?



^ 5000th post! Welsh


----------



## marty21 (May 21, 2009)

*purveyor of quality posts since 2002*



5t3IIa said:


> ^ 5000th post! Welsh



quality post


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 21, 2009)

marty21 said:


> welsh?



I am so excited I have lost what little typing ability I have 

(Just had a chocolate croissant. W00t!!)


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2009)

I missed it due to a meeting
Hate the world now and feeling all emo and stuff


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I missed it due to a meeting
> Hate the world now and feeling all emo and stuff



Cuz you missed thr 5000th post or cuz of the meeting?

I feel well emo today. I am not going to instantly get another temp job becuase I am too expensive but tell me, will you, how I am supposed to live on £7.50per hour?


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2009)

I need to pimp my O2 stuff big time soon


----------



## prunus (May 21, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (May 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Cuz you missed thr 5000th post or cuz of the meeting?
> 
> I feel well emo today. I am not going to instantly get another temp job becuase I am too expensive but tell me, will you, how I am supposed to live on £7.50per hour?



I'd have difficulty getting out of bed for that hourly rate tbh


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2009)

Solicitor just called me


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2009)

Now Talky Man is describing his dental issues


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Now Talky Man is describing his dental issues



Punch him in the mouth - it'll stop him talking and also give him, and you, some more dental anecdotes when he recovers. Simples


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 21, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I'd have difficulty getting out of bed for that hourly rate tbh



I started a thread - go and be helpful on that


----------



## marty21 (May 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I started a thread - go and be helpful on that



puts thinking cap on


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2009)

Poor Stella, I hate stuff like this!!


----------



## marty21 (May 21, 2009)

put some links on other thread babes


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 21, 2009)

Thank you.

Why did I start  that thread? Did I want to boast about how poor and profligate I am or something?

What I really want is for someone to just offer me a job! Nothing fancy.


----------



## marty21 (May 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Why did I start  that thread? Did I want to boast about how poor and profligate I am or something?
> 
> What I really want is for someone to just offer me a job! Nothing fancy.



   can't help with the job offer, I represent 50% of the full-time staff here

seriously, look into some temp gigs in housing, admin roles/receptionists/customer services/call centres,etc  and the like  pay a minimum of £12 per hour i reckon


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2009)

Fancy a pint now


----------



## marty21 (May 21, 2009)

lunch-time


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2009)

Talky Man!!!!



He has tasked himself with saying 'you know' at the end of every sentence today.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 21, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2009)

He just said 'to cut a long story short' after 20mins of tangenting around a story about a turkey sandwich. 

Right, pub then


----------



## Roadkill (May 21, 2009)

I have a meeting this afternoon that for some reason I volunteered to go to - although i'm now told it's as well I did - which is doubtless going to be very long and very boring. I've just realised that I've forgotten where it is, and deleted the email telling me.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 21, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> I have a meeting this afternoon that for some reason I volunteered to go to - although i'm now told it's as well I did - which is doubtless going to be very long and very boring. I've just realised that I've forgotten where it is, and deleted the email telling me.



You need a PA!

*puts hand up*


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (May 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


>



LOL!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 21, 2009)

I have just had a Mr. Kipling's Cherry Bakewell...which I have just discovered is 2 months past its best before date 

Will it make me spew?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 21, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just had a Mr. Kipling's Cherry Bakewell...which I have just discovered is 2 months past its best before date
> 
> Will it make me spew?



Yes! O no! Qoths!

You might _die_


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes! O no! Qoths!
> 
> You might _die_



Noooo! All I wanted was cake


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 21, 2009)

My colleague from the office next to ours has just come in to tell us, in great detail, how he saw a large lady in a yellow jumper at lunchtime who reminded him of custard because she wobbled so much.

That from the man who is wearing an "Evita" t-shit, tucked into his blue slacks, which is 2 sizes too small for him


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 21, 2009)

The pot calling the custard yellow


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2009)

Yawn, some data stuff now


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Yawn, some data stuff now



I could be doing that for you ffs


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2009)

I know, but I could not afford to pay you


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 21, 2009)

Well, bollocks to that frankly


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2009)

I wanna __~


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2009)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 21, 2009)

Just under 15 mins for me, the heat (the central heating is still on here, though we have turned the nearest radiator off ) is making me feel very weary


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2009)

Data is fucking great


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Data is fucking great



I had too


----------



## Yetman (May 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Data is fucking great



Data ARE great. Its plural 

I HATE data.


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2009)

We just did business with an igloo company  

Fucking WIN


----------



## Yetman (May 21, 2009)

You'll do anything to try and impress us wont you 

Everyone knows igloos only exist in Narnia, and that the only way to get there is through a cupboard, which was buried in a cave with Jesus back in the 60's. So you'll have to come up with a better lie than that to get past the ol' Yetmeister McFiresign here my man


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2009)

Igloo win  

My eyes are screwed now and I am heading out of here in about 10mins


----------



## Roadkill (May 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You need a PA!
> 
> *puts hand up*



You have to be the head of a big department to have a PA where I work. 

I found the meeting, but only wandering around the building for ten minutes and blundering past the office of the bloke who convened it, who told me where it was.


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2009)

Late for the drag isn't it.... 

I must confess to getting home and doing another half hour of work though. 
Friday Eve will soon turn to Friday and the weekend will be long and sunny.


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2009)

Just about awake...

Not a bad looking day according to Metcheck and may it continue till Monday.

Have coffee in hand and not too bad a day for this Badger.
Office in the morning and then have a meeting in Finchley at 13:00 which should be done by 14:00 and then pretty sure I am heading straight home.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 22, 2009)

Oo i came on ere to snatch the glory again but got distracted, dammit. 
Anyway. I have sign-up meeting with another agency at 9


----------



## Numbers (May 22, 2009)

My w/end has commenced. 

Have loads and nothing to do for the next few days.


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oo i came on ere to snatch the glory again but got distracted, dammit.
> Anyway. I have sign-up meeting with another agency at 9



Glory will be mine this Friday young lady!
Good luck with the agency babes, they should treasure you. 



Numbers said:


> My w/end has commenced.
> 
> Have loads and nothing to do for the next few days.



Winner
Great way to plan a BH weekend isn't it? 
Lots of stuff to do and loads of time to do it, allowing for bespoke fun in the sun.


----------



## marty21 (May 22, 2009)

looking forward to the long weekend, on my own in the office so it will be a tad busy I reckon, should make the day go past quickly though


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 22, 2009)

Am early so sittin in a sunbeam in Hangover Sq 
Got PQ on Mon, pls remind me to do a thread later


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2009)

Just me and Talky Man in the office right now


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 22, 2009)

What's his damage this morning?


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2009)

Unusually quiet today. 
Perhaps I tarred and feathered him too soon?


----------



## marty21 (May 22, 2009)

got richard hawley on the ipod with a ickle speaker, blasting it out, softly


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2009)

500 shiny new business cards


----------



## marty21 (May 22, 2009)

will the ipod last today? can't re-charge it

i'll post an ipod status update later


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2009)

__~


----------



## marty21 (May 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> __~



good call


6000 posts by the end of the day?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 22, 2009)

Mornin' Mornin'.

Sat on the train near to the Loud-Voiced Man. Tried to ignore him but he has one of those voices whose pitch invades your eardrums so that even with an i-pod on it still buzzes around you like a very irritating fly


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2009)

6000 posts is a bit of a big shout.


----------



## marty21 (May 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 6000 posts is a bit of a big shout.



a man has to have some ambition


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2009)

Not going to Spain next week


----------



## marty21 (May 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Not going to Spain next week



you didn't want to go?


----------



## Yetman (May 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Not going to Spain next week



I am


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2009)

Not really
Spain is nice but going would have meant flight, taxi, hotel, conference, dinner with clients, hotel, conference, taxi, flight. 
The only bonus would have been duty free or something.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 22, 2009)

My boss offered to go and get some milk ....an hour ago. The fucking coffee (which has been sitting in the cafitiere all that time) will be fucking cold by the time she actually goes out.

I would go myself but she has _insisted_ she goes and if I now say I am going she will get all upset and uppity and see it as an attack on her authority (sadly this has happened before, apparently while I was out she sat at her desk saying "I would have gone. I would have!!" )


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 22, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My boss offered to go and get some milk ....an hour ago. The fucking coffee (which has been sitting in the cafitiere all that time) will be fucking cold by the time she actually goes out.
> 
> I would go myself but she has _insisted_ she goes and if I now say I am going she will get all upset and uppity and see it as an attack on her authority (sadly this has happened before, apparently while I was out she sat at her desk saying "I would have gone. I would have!!" )



Perhaps she is caught in a queue for the M&S Penny Bazarre. That happened to me this morning.

Has new tea-towel and mug


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Perhaps she is caught in a queue for the M&S Penny Bazarre. That happened to me this morning.
> 
> Has new tea-towel and mug



You were lucky! Went yesterday, I wanted a teatowel (I have such small ambitions ) but all they had left were sweets. So I  now own 5 packets of Rosy Apple sweets.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 22, 2009)

She has now got the milk and I have a cup of coffee....which tastes like slightly bitter, lukewarm treacle 

I should have at least heated it up in the microwave. Or chose tea!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 22, 2009)

6 minutes woohoo


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2009)

I am done people... 
Well, meeting still to do but should be home by 3pm


----------



## Yetman (May 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am done people...
> Well, meeting still to do but should be home by 3pm



I'm leaving at 3pm today if that counts 

To go on holiday....to Devon..................with the mrs' mental family 


God help me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 22, 2009)

What...what....people leaving early! That's not fair!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *Got PQ on Mon, pls remind me to do a thread later*





Thanks for nothing! I should expect nothing less from you slapdash shower 

No no, don't go on - it's done now


----------



## Strumpet (May 22, 2009)

Lucky buggers finishing early! 
Long afternoon ahead :/


----------



## Yetman (May 22, 2009)

friday drag call 

been pub, come back with fish n chips stinking office out but dont care trying to eat them while on this call........not easy I tellthee


----------



## marty21 (May 22, 2009)

late lunch (chicken, avocado and salad on a brown french stick) 150 minutes to drag


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 22, 2009)

Just upgraded my phone and my plan so am feeling all jittery as I always do with things like that 

Will the phone be okay, will the service plan be okay, will they come and get me in the night and wrap wet towels around my feet?


----------



## sojourner (May 22, 2009)

howdy draggers

been busy all day, but mad hysterical loopyfuckingtunes woman tenant has just sent me clean around the bend, so I'm having a break.  Actually, I haven't had a break yet today, so this might turn into a long break


----------



## dolly's gal (May 22, 2009)

am mega tired but still got an hour or so of this shite. i think a coffee might be on the cards...


----------



## marty21 (May 22, 2009)

i'm having a cheeky glass of wine


----------



## dolly's gal (May 22, 2009)

i will be later


----------



## baldrick (May 22, 2009)

ugh, so tired 

never made it to the admin managers meeting (thank god) but now i'm about to fall asleep at my desk.


----------



## Strumpet (May 22, 2009)

1hour left . . . TICK, TOCK


----------



## marty21 (May 22, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> i will be later


----------



## sojourner (May 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i'm having a cheeky glass of wine



So am I, now 

And to make it all the sweeter, it's free.  Tesco clubcard vouchers bought me 5 (count em) bottles of wine for nowt 

I was gonna go for the tres expensive stuff, but in the end, got a good selection of already-discounted French whites, and a couple of decent knock-down reds


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 22, 2009)

sojourner said:


> So am I, now
> 
> *And to make it all the sweeter, it's free.  Tesco clubcard vouchers bought me 5 (count em) bottles of wine for nowt
> 
> I was gonna go for the tres expensive stuff, but in the end, got a good selection of already-discounted French whites, and a couple of decent knock-down reds*



Good work there !

Just over 15 minutes for me then I am outta here and off to the Hand and Flowers for a pint


----------



## marty21 (May 22, 2009)

sojourner said:


> So am I, now
> 
> And to make it all the sweeter, it's free.  Tesco clubcard vouchers bought me 5 (count em) bottles of wine for nowt
> 
> I was gonna go for the tres expensive stuff, but in the end, got a good selection of already-discounted French whites, and a couple of decent knock-down reds



good girl!!


----------



## sojourner (May 22, 2009)

Heh - tesco was fucking PACKED out with people getting their free stuff - mostly wine, has to be said


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> good girl!!



So what are you up this weekend? 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=289884


----------



## marty21 (May 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> So what are you up this weekend?
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=289884



oh, meeting some urbanites on saturday for drink and art


and will make noble efforts to get to an east london quiz to hang with the new queen of thrift


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> oh, meeting some urbanites on saturday for drink and art
> 
> 
> and will make noble efforts to get to an east london quiz to hang with the new queen of thrift



All I can think (obsess) about is the free pints I get during :lol:


----------



## prunus (May 22, 2009)

Nearly time to go folks!


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2009)

Washing machine man due between 11:00 and 14:00 today so limbo on a sunny Saturday. 
Half of me wants him to fix it so we can wash stuff today.
Half of me wants it to be replaced because it is crap but that might mean waiting.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2009)

Yuck, feel like death this morning and miserable outside 

Long weekends are nice but did not relax and can't get any motivation to get going.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2009)

Did not relax? That's not how you do it silly!

I feel like def too. Was PQ last night. Marty, Miss-shelf and Nanker Phelge won!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2009)

Wow! Look what googling 'east end pub quiz' does!!!!!

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=east+end+pub+quiz&meta=&aq=f&oq=

Some people there last night said they found it on the internet and I couldn't work out how unless it was Facebook, which it clearly couldn't be.

There were six teams there -  four (FOUR) of whom _hadn't _been bullied into attending by me! Four teams there for my pub quiz! MINE!

Wow!


----------



## prunus (May 26, 2009)

Cool.  Must come along sometime.

In other news:  Yawn.  Morning everyone.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2009)

Left home
Got wet
Got on bus 
Woman fainted
Waited around for 10 mins 
Got wet
Got on second bus
Got wet 
Got on third bus
Got on train 
Got wet
Got to work 
Rain stopped


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2009)

massive drag to work, finchley road station closed, a jumper  no trains to finchley road - had to get a bus from baker street


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2009)

Miserable Monday 

It's raining, I am doing filing, I am back on the prunes and nuts having eaten my body weight in lard over the bank holiday and some rotter has stolen our cafetiere 

Ther better bring it back soon! Oe else


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2009)

In late, got boring shoes on as glads can't handle the rain.

La la la perhaps I am still drunk 

Today I will mostly be writing a press release for Time Out. I'm gonna get _out there_.


----------



## prunus (May 26, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Miserable Monday



Erm, it's...


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2009)

Is it lunchtime yet? 
Is it hometime soon? 
What is going on?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2009)

prunus said:


> Erm, it's...



Oh poor Qoths. Well it's better that it's Loseday really


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2009)

Bluesday


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2009)

Floozday

La la la ffs


----------



## prunus (May 26, 2009)

Boozeday


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2009)

Was too lazy to make packed lunch today and coffee for breakfast. 
Hungry already and nearly three hours to lunch.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2009)

prunus said:


> Erm, it's...





5t3IIa said:


> Oh poor Qoths. Well it's better that it's Loseday really



 I am not safe left alone sometimes. What year is it? And who is the Prime Minister?


----------



## prunus (May 26, 2009)

It's 2525, and I am.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2009)

prunus said:


> It's 2525, and I am.



Thank you your worshipfulprimeness


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2009)




----------



## prunus (May 26, 2009)

You *love* books.  You love them you do.  Cuddle cuddle cuddle.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2009)

__~


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2009)

With two of my immediate colleagues away and my colleague from the next door office also absent it is eeirly quiet in here today.

However we have found the cafiriers so caffeine buzz here I come!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> With two of my immediate colleagues away and my colleague from the next door office also absent it is eeirly quiet in here today.
> 
> However we have found the cafiriers so caffeine buzz here I come!



Is your boss in?


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2009)

Can't work 
Head not here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is your boss in?



Yes - things would be a whole lot livelier if she weren't


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes - things would be a whole lot livelier if she weren't



That's a shame innit. The presense of a boss can really ruin a workday


----------



## sojourner (May 26, 2009)

Covering Reception all this week - oh the pure unadulterated joy of it all.  I'm fairly bursting with pleasure


Fucking STARVING as well.  Trying to hold on to my corned beef/mustard/tomato butties til lunchtime, but I'm feeling dizzy with hunger


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2009)

Hi Sojjy


----------



## sojourner (May 26, 2009)

Lo bajjy


----------



## neonwilderness (May 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That's a shame innit. The presense of a boss can really ruin a workday



I've just come back from a week off expecting mine to be off this week.  But she's cancelled it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> I've just come back from a week off expecting mine to be off this week.  But she's cancelled it



That's not fair. That's mental torture that is !


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> I've just come back from a week off expecting mine to be off this week.  But she's cancelled it



Oh the _cow _


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2009)

Heading into the lunch period slowly


----------



## Yetman (May 26, 2009)

*moonwalks into thread*

*spins*

*moonwalks back out of thread*


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2009)

Who was that fantastic vision??! *swoons*


----------



## neonwilderness (May 26, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That's not fair. That's mental torture that is !





5t3IIa said:


> Oh the _cow _


Yeah, she's not very popular today (not that she ever is) 

Annoyingly, if I'd known I would have taken this week off instead!  I only took last week because this week was already taken


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2009)

Calling people
Leaving messages 
Putting off writing emails 
Wanting another __~


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2009)

I am eating my lunch. I made cheese n salad sarnies and just bought some crisps


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2009)

__~


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2009)

Just had a fga, now I fancy a nap


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just had a fga, now I fancy a nap



I always have a nap after a fga


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2009)

Oh, you quoter of errors. What a meanie


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, you quoter of errors. What a meanie



Always qutoer of errorers


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Always qutoer of errorers



Laugh it up, scumbum. Where were you guys last night???


----------



## sojourner (May 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> __~



What does that mean?

I have eaten my butties.  They went far too quickly


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Laugh it up, scumbum. Where were you guys last night???



Were back in South lardarn far too late and was ready to pass out


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2009)

Oooh I have just remembered that my new phone is due today! Yip, yip yip, I'm excited now!!!


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2009)

sojourner said:


> What does that mean?
> 
> I have eaten my butties.  They went far too quickly



he was smerking a tab!


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh I have just remembered that my new phone is due today! Yip, yip yip, I'm excited now!!!





Whatcha get then? 

I am due an upgrade and getting the iPhone but gonna try and wait for the new one to be rolled out. It is hard waiting though


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Were back in South lardarn far too late and was ready to pass out



Next one is June 29. Stick it in your diary 

Smashing picture round, intros, music, general knowledge and more!
8 - 10 (never starts on time)
£1 entry (I get that)
Prizes from the bar! Includes crisps!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Whatcha get then?
> 
> I am due an upgrade and getting the iPhone but gonna try and wait for the new one to be rolled out. It is hard waiting though



This one  - I'm with orange so can't get the i-phone  And if I did I would have to talk to the newbie about it so it's probably better that I can't

http://www.mobile-phones-uk.org.uk/nokia-5800-xpressmusic.htm


----------



## sojourner (May 26, 2009)

marty21 said:


> he was smerking a tab!



Ohhhhhh

thanks marty - now I feel down with the kids again


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2009)

Had a play with that phone and it is not bad.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2009)

Over halfway now and hanging in there.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2009)

Bored


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2009)




----------



## kittyP (May 26, 2009)

The day is dragging here too. 

Lots of washing done though. Sadly I was kinda looking forward to it as the machine has been broken for sooo long. 

Cooking soon though, that will cheery things along.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 26, 2009)

kittyP said:


> The day is dragging here too.


 your day isn't allowed to drag!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2009)

I have managed to cover myself with extra low fat philidelphia cheese. How, how did it get in between my thumb and index finger!

I am such a useless slattern sometimes


----------



## prunus (May 26, 2009)

Mmm, creamy....


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2009)

kittyP said:


> The day is dragging here too.
> 
> Lots of washing done though. Sadly I was kinda looking forward to it as the machine has been broken for sooo long.
> 
> Cooking soon though, that will cheery things along.



Is the washing machine new or is it just fixed? We've heard a lot about this and clarifcation and an ned to this saga is appreciated


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2009)

Tick, tock


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2009)

Oh nearly 3 though.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2009)

Yeah, it has not been that bad today but I can see some extra smoke breaks sneaking in this afternoon.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2009)

Woop, just earned some money


----------



## prunus (May 26, 2009)

Buyusapint then?


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2009)

I quite fancy a pint actually. 
What would you be drinking pruny?


----------



## prunus (May 26, 2009)

I've have a beer of some sort, Adnams Broadside always hits the spot, it's a bit punchy though.  Or, perhaps, a Leffe.

Please.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2009)

Prunus - fancy sneaking off to the disabled loo for a quick one? 









Nap, that is


----------



## sojourner (May 26, 2009)

bajjy - mine's an Erdinger, pint of, please 

I might have mentioned this before - but just in case you forgot - I FUCKING HATE RECEPTION


----------



## prunus (May 26, 2009)

Fnar fnar 

Loads to do, sadly, and got a meeting across town in an hour.  Otherwise, and by default, yes.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Prunus - fancy sneaking off to the disabled loo for a quick one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about us poor disabubbled people? Where are we going to sleep, eh, eh? 

I'll have a leffe as well thanks bajjy - brown preferably but blond if that's all they've got.

And WHERE'S MY FUCKING PHONE!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2009)

I need a pillow


----------



## prunus (May 26, 2009)




----------



## prunus (May 26, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What about us poor disabubbled people? Where are we going to sleep, eh, eh?
> 
> I'll have a leffe as well thanks bajjy - brown preferably but blond if that's all they've got.
> 
> And WHERE'S MY FUCKING PHONE!!



That's the thing about the disabled loos - plenty of floorspace for everyone.

And I like brown too.


----------



## Yetman (May 26, 2009)

prunus said:


> I've have a beer of some sort, Adnams Broadside always hits the spot, it's a bit punchy though.  Or, perhaps, a Leffe.
> 
> Please.



I have a leffe in the fridge at home! Result. 

...


...day is dragging even more now


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2009)

Has slowed right down...
Even talk of beer is not helping


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2009)

prunus said:


>



Oh that looks lovely.

One of the nicest things I ever bought myself was a duck down duvet  I love love love the crunchy noise it makes when I snuggle in it. O god I want my duvet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2009)

Bikini Girl is on her balcony but she is sadly overdressed today.


----------



## pootle (May 26, 2009)

This day is SO dragging! Am feeling a little exhausted after getting *tired and emotional* on sat, sun AND monday.

Roll on the end of the day, but seeing as how I have weds, thurs and Firday off to work to move, there is some stuff that absolutely needs to be done today before I can leave


----------



## sojourner (May 26, 2009)

After I have finished here, I have to go to the frigging post office, as receptionist forgot yet again to leave me any stamps

THEN I have to go up in the attic at home, to get the cat basket, THEN I have to find cat and somehow get her into the cat basket.

THEN I have to wait around at the vets for an emergency appointment, because she chose THIS WEEK to get another piss infection

Yeh, thanks cat.  Couldn't do it any other time, when I wouldn't have to wait for hours in the evening to get seen to. No.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2009)

That is rough Sojjy but cats need fixing when broken  

Closer to 4pm now for us draggers and this day can't end soon enough for me.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2009)

sojourner said:


> After I have finished here, I have to go to the frigging post office, as receptionist forgot yet again to leave me any stamps
> 
> THEN I have to go up in the attic at home, to get the cat basket, THEN I have to find cat and somehow get her into the cat basket.
> 
> ...



(((Poor Soj and her hurty-weeing cat)))


----------



## kittyP (May 26, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> your day isn't allowed to drag!



Sorry  
But they really do drag when no one else is off to enjoy the time with. 
I would much rather have less holiday but more flexibility of when I take it. 



5t3IIa said:


> Is the washing machine new or is it just fixed? We've heard a lot about this and clarification and an need to this saga is appreciated



They fixed the old one. 

Its seems fine but I am kinda just waiting for it to go again.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 26, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Sorry
> But they really do drag when no one else is off to enjoy the time with.
> I would much rather have less holiday but more flexibility of when I take it.


I know someone you could meet for lunch


----------



## sojourner (May 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> That is rough Sojjy but cats need fixing when broken


I know I know 

Her timing's fucking immaculate though.

Then again - I wonder if that chippy's still open next to the vets? 


QueenOfGoths said:


> (((Poor Soj and her hurty-weeing cat)))



It is a shame.  I will now get a nice bill and have to separate cats all week while I feed tuna-and-drugs to one of them while the other tries to break the door down


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2009)

ava7.com? LOLOLO


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2009)

Just spoken to orange and my phone should be on its way so I have made myself a cup of tea and am staying until 5.30pm in the hope that it will be delivered into my sweaty little paws before the offive shuts for the today.

I hope so 'cos I WANT IT!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2009)

You can sit on the train and go through all the ring tones to choose which one you like. Then all the message alerts. Twice to make sure


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2009)

Dum dee dum dee da...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You can sit on the train and go through all the ring tones to choose which one you like. Then all the message alerts. Twice to make sure



I like it


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I like it



Be sure to leave the key tones on too!


----------



## quimcunx (May 26, 2009)

you'd think telling myself I can't leave work until I've finished this job would help concentrate my mind, but no.


----------



## sojourner (May 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Be sure to leave the key tones on too!



Oh god 


oh come ON 5 o fucking clock


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> you'd think telling myself I can't leave work until I've finished this job would help concentrate my mind, but no.



Lol you're _especially_ bad aintcha?


----------



## kittyP (May 26, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I know someone you could meet for lunch



Oh yeah, I forgot about them 

I'm meeting my mum tomorrow but should be free thursday or friday. 

I'll try and work something out. 

He will kill you for inflicting a bored me on him


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2009)

5200 today


----------



## Biddlybee (May 26, 2009)

kittyP said:


> He will kill you for inflicting a bored me on him


You don't know what I'm like when I'm restless do you?


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2009)

Morning! I went to bed at ten yesterday! Ten!


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)

Yuck!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2009)

5200!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2009)

I've just burnt my intros onto a disc to take to the radio tonight and do it all again


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)

5200+


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2009)

Check your box, yo


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)

Seen


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2009)

*streeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetch*

Sorry to sound like a crazy cat lady but ffs the thing comes and sits on my pillow and lays paws on me and is so clearly starving to death at really ridiculous hours of the morning


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2009)

Long long day ahead, dreaded evening meeting - hoping they knock off early so that I can see some of the Champions League final


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2009)

Someone on the radio reckons Man U is going to win 2-0


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)

Later start for me which is good
Later finish though which is not good
Should be done by 18:30 though


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Later start for me which is good
> Later finish though which is not good
> Should be done by 18:30 though



my meeting starts at 6.30


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)

IS the meeting organiser a footy fan?


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> IS the meeting organiser a footy fan?


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)

(((Marty)))


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)

Arrgghhh 

Good to start later but once you have been lazing on the sofa longer than usual it is hard to get going.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2009)

Am early! Just a bit early but early nonetheless


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)

Okay, time to brave the outdoors and the office and the other stuff.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Okay, time to brave the outdoors and the office and the other stuff.



Don't let life get you on the way!


----------



## rover07 (May 27, 2009)

Its pissing down


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2009)

rover07 said:


> Its pissing down



Poor rover! Welcome to the drag!

You in or out today?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2009)

Grrrrr... I know I am working at home but Breakfast News doing a feature about GREASE is too much


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Grrrrr... I know I am working at home but Breakfast News doing a feature about GREASE is too much



Lol does Grease haunt your days at work too?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 27, 2009)

arghh get off my radio Jeremy Kyle


'as a father'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Lol does Grease haunt your days at work too?



Yes it does 

Have just phoned the doctor to try and get an appointment and I have to phone back at 2.00pm as that is when they distribute the afternoon slots  Think I have sinusitis or something, my eye socket is tender to touch and it hurts when I chew


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes it does
> 
> Have just phoned the doctor to try and get an appointment and I have to phone back at 2.00pm as that is when they distribute the afternoon slots  Think I have sinusitis or something, my eye socket is tender to touch and it hurts when I chew



Ffs! Have you been ill since you started in the prunes?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ffs! Have you been ill since you started in the prunes?



OMG maybe it's pruneitus


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2009)

Urgh

Hayfever has kicked in with a vengeance today.  Not helped by cat allergy worsened by them shedding at a massive rate, and it raining (rainy weather makes my hayfever worse - no, it does NOT dampen down the fucking pollen)

Piss-infection-cat now sorted - she's got a respiratory infection that led to the piss infection.   All sorted with one jab!  Better than struggling with drugged tuna for 2 weeks 


*snot*


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2009)

God soj, I hope you have some reception cover today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2009)

That's horrid Soj - hay fever is yuk


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2009)

Cheers laydeez

Nah - I am covering Reception for staff leave all week this week.  And trying not to snot on anyone.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 27, 2009)

There's mass hysteria in the office, the postman has just delivered earlier than usual


----------



## prunus (May 27, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> OMG maybe it's pruneitus



Oi, nothing wrong with that!  It's a highly desirable condition.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)

Wet, damp, soaking, sodden, moist and now at desk. 

However a big thank you to the girl in the very short skirt and the upward breeze on the platform of Vauxhall station though, you brightened my morning.


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2009)

I keep snotting out the end of my bog roll 'hankies' and having to wipe it off my hands.  Not a terribly good look when you're on reception.

I need some man size tissues


----------



## prunus (May 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Wet, damp, soaking, sodden, moist and now at desk.
> 
> However a big thank you to the girl in the very short skirt and the upward breeze on the platform of Vauxhall station though, you brightened my morning.



Commando?


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)

prunus said:


> Commando?



Sadly not  

However it did raise the ethical camera phone dilemma


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2009)

Turn the shutter noise off. No harm, no foul.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Turn the shutter noise off. No harm, no foul.



It is never on


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2009)

Sympathy please

I'm starting to think this is more than just hayfever - I am now doing some almighty fucking sneezes and starting to feel more shit


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Sympathy please
> 
> I'm starting to think this is more than just hayfever - I am now doing some almighty fucking sneezes and starting to feel more shit



Oink!

Tamiflu 4 U!


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2009)

Great

Pig flu

And I can't take any sick leave


fuckfuckfuckfuckFUCKINGFUCK


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)

Already 11am
Although only done an hour


----------



## pengaleng (May 27, 2009)

eurgh..... unclean....


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> eurgh..... unclean....



Alright punk. How are your teefs now?


----------



## pengaleng (May 27, 2009)

better! it finally stopped being as sore yesterday


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2009)

Finally! You eating like a bastard now?


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2009)

I am officially ill


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I am officially ill



HAZMAT!

Serious: check out the NHS Direct thingy. You might not have to 'take time off sick' cuz you are actually going into quarantine, like


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2009)

Nah

I'm well 'ard me (s'only a cold anyway)





Just bought some drugs for it, some vaseline with Hallo Vera in it for me poor sore nose, and some antifuckingviral tissues.  Kills the cold in the tissue.  Fat lot of fucking good it is to me now, but hopefully it'll stop some other bugger getting it


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2009)

Poor soj. Wine'll help later


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)

I am feeling crap too but not actually ill, just a victim of my shit lifestyle. 

(((Sojjy)))


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Poor soj. Wine'll help later



No, no wine

I have wine, but am doing a sober week this week 

Have some night nurse and spliff for later though


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)

Cheese and Marmite sarnie now


----------



## Donna Ferentes (May 27, 2009)

prunus said:


> Yes, you should take up chess instead, much less strenuous.



Don't you believe it


----------



## prunus (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)

__~


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)

tick, tick, tick...


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2009)

Fucking hell my nose is BATTERING me.  I think I've broken the world record for blowing it

I'm not well, did I mention it at all?


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I think I've broken the world record for blowing it



PM on way


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2009)

complaining woman was in the cafe today, complaining, to her mum I think

(((((her mum)))))


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)

Talky Man is back here tomorrow


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2009)

we should get complaining woman and talky man together, I think she has the skillz to shut him up tbf


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)

Someone needs to throw me a bone on that one...


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2009)

OH POOR STELLS!

So I was laughing my tits off about the stories I was telling in the 'falling over' thread then 10 minutes later I'm all boo-ing because the only thing my agency can offer me is back at the NHS doing loads of high band corporate bollocks for tons of money and I just DONT FUCKING WANT TO DO IT I WANT A PROPER JOB MNORE SUITED TO MY TALENST!!11!!

Oh my head is killing me :wails:


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> OH POOR STELLS!
> 
> So I was laughing my tits off about the stories I was telling in the 'falling over' thread then 10 minutes later I'm all boo-ing because the only thing my agency can offer me is back at the NHS doing loads of high band corporate bollocks for tons of money and I just DONT FUCKING WANT TO DO IT I WANT A PROPER JOB MNORE SUITED TO MY TALENST!!11!!
> 
> Oh my head is killing me :wails:



but the money, you could relinquish your crown as Queen of Thrift....


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2009)

marty21 said:


> but the money, you could relinquish your crown as Queen of Thrift....



 More tenner frocks 

STILL DONT CUNTING WANNA THOUGH ARHG WHY HAVENT SKY-PEOPLE CALLED ME?!

:waiils:


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)

Wednesday afternoon blues


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> More tenner frocks
> 
> STILL DONT CUNTING WANNA THOUGH ARHG WHY HAVENT SKY-PEOPLE CALLED ME?!
> 
> :waiils:



take it, then fuck them off if sky come a-calling


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Wednesday afternoon blues



Wednesday blues?1 I WISH! It's the blues what come when you are on your third to last day at an assignment and the agy haven't found you anything else! I can't afford to not work for a single day. Some Band A woman here was all 'Ooo lucky you! Take some time off and lie about in the sunshine!' and I was all 'Uhm...yes' 



marty21 said:


> take it, then fuck them off if sky come a-calling



M'gonna


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)

Want my bed


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> OH POOR STELLS!
> 
> So I was laughing my tits off about the stories I was telling in the 'falling over' thread then 10 minutes later I'm all boo-ing because the only thing my agency can offer me is back at the NHS doing loads of high band corporate bollocks for tons of money and I just DONT FUCKING WANT TO DO IT I WANT A PROPER JOB MNORE SUITED TO MY TALENST!!11!!
> 
> Oh my head is killing me :wails:


hang on

so - you are actually being offered really well paid work, and now you're moaning about it?

and the other day you had no work, and you were moaning about it?



I'm still fucking ill, and getting iller, if anyone gives a flying fucking shit.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)

Come on clock, spin the hands round!!!


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> hang on
> 
> so - you are actually being offered really well paid work, and now you're moaning about it?
> 
> ...



<puts hand up>

I give a flying fucking shit luv! x


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2009)

marty21 said:


> <puts hand up>
> 
> I give a flying fucking shit luv! x



GOOD! I'm glad someone does!!!  

I fucking HATE being ill.  gggrrrrrrrrrRRRRR 

Will you make my tea for me marty?  I'll have a takeaway curry so you don't have to do much, just get it ordered so it's delivered by the time I get home


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2009)

I was moaning about having nothing to do _that day while at work_ but I do actually want to be at work full stop. Like, earning. Soz - I am trying not to be self-obsessed and ME ME ME LOOK AT ME BEING UNEMPLOYABLE but it's diffcult, being an attention whore.

I am sorry you are ill and wish you weren't


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I was moaning about having nothing to do _that day while at work_ but I do actually want to be at work full stop. Like, earning. Soz - I am trying not to be self-obsessed and ME ME ME LOOK AT ME BEING UNEMPLOYABLE but it's diffcult, being an attention whore.
> 
> I am sorry you are ill and wish you weren't



nothing wrong with being self-obsessed.  i am, and i say it's fine.

but if you've been offered some work, you're not unemployable, are you?  is it me being ill, or you being fucking contrary, cos i'm confused.


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> GOOD! I'm glad someone does!!!
> 
> I fucking HATE being ill.  gggrrrrrrrrrRRRRR
> 
> Will you make my tea for me marty?  I'll have a takeaway curry so you don't have to do much, just get it ordered so it's delivered by the time I get home



I'd love to, but i have to go to an evening meeting, otherwise I would shoot up the Mwhatever and deliver a korma myself


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)

__~ 

Bikini Girl has let the side down again


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I'd love to, but i have to go to an evening meeting, otherwise I would shoot up the Mwhatever and deliver a korma myself



cheers chuck

for future reference - I would prefer something a damn sight hotter than a korma.  A korma ain't gonna kill any germs is it?

While I'm on a rant - what the fuck is Day Nurse supposed to actually do?  Cos I'm still aching, sneezing and snotting, and I don't feel any better


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> nothing wrong with being self-obsessed.  i am, and i say it's fine.
> 
> but if you've been offered some work, you're not unemployable, are you?  is it me being ill, or you being fucking contrary, cos i'm confused.



Nah - I am being contrary  I hate doing this corporate bollix and the prospect of more and more and more and _more _of it made me cry but the money makes it better 

It's like being on my very best behaviour for 7 hours everyday and I find it a real strain. This current (for the next 2.2 days) place is nice and people are cool and funny but it just doesn't suit me.


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Nah - *I am being contrary*  I hate doing this corporate bollix and the prospect of more and more and more and _more _of it made me cry but the money makes it better
> 
> It's like being on my very best behaviour for 7 hours everyday and I find it a real strain. This current (for the next 2.2 days) place is nice and people are cool and funny but it just doesn't suit me.



Thought so 

I would hate doing it too - but like you say, needs must at the moment


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)




----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2009)

I want wine now

And curry

I wonder if the co op do those curry-in-a-bag things?


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)

Pot Noodle?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2009)

Have you done it yet?


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Pot Noodle?



err, I'll pass thanks bajjy - hardly cold-comfort food, is it?


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)

Pot Noodle is still sealed


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Pot Noodle is still sealed



Astonishing *shakes head*


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Pot Noodle is still sealed



I'm not hugely surprised

Right - I am going to get some money out on the way home and buy a motherfucker of a hot curry tonight   First I will drink red wine/medicine, then I will eat motherfucking hot curry.  Then I will SLEEP


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)

I could sleep now
Have someone over for a quick beer later
Nothing major though, just an episode or two of Buffy 
Then precious sleep and more sleep


----------



## prunus (May 27, 2009)

I am bored.

I am tired.

I am shouting.  In cyberspace.


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2009)

prunus said:


> I am bored.
> 
> I am tired.
> 
> I am shouting.  In cyberspace.



I read that to the tune of Seasons in the Sun


----------



## prunus (May 27, 2009)

Seems like as good an idea as any we have on here.


----------



## Yetman (May 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I could sleep now



Me too. I'm not like this normally either but have been on the session since last thursday. I hoped for a quiet one tonight but the football has blown that one, pub, beer, ching and shouty loudness. Oh well. Musnt grumble


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)

Footy on the wireless for me, probably only the first bit though


----------



## prunus (May 27, 2009)

OK.  Here's a game we can all play.  Let's write a collaborative dragging thread tune.  Chip in with a few chords, or a few notes (indicate which is which) and I'll string them together in a (hopefully) cool way, program it into my sequencer, make an mp3 and post it up.  Sound like fun?  Feel free to specify instrumentation for your bits, if you like. Or not.

For non-musical types your notes are:

C C# D D# E F F# G G# A A# B

and chords can be defined as one of the above, plus 'major' or 'minor', plus a number for suspended notes, eg: C major, D# minor 4 etc etc.  Don't worry if you don't know what all that means, just make something up and I'll work something out.

Sound like fun?


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)

hmmm


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2009)

Can't be arsed


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)

Must try harder


----------



## prunus (May 27, 2009)

Great.  Try to indroduce a bit of dynamism and what do you get? muttermuttermutter


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)

Never try


----------



## Yetman (May 27, 2009)

prunus said:


> OK.  Here's a game we can all play.  Let's write a collaborative dragging thread tune.  Chip in with a few chords, or a few notes (indicate which is which) and I'll string them together in a (hopefully) cool way, program it into my sequencer, make an mp3 and post it up.  Sound like fun?  Feel free to specify instrumentation for your bits, if you like. Or not.
> 
> For non-musical types your notes are:
> 
> ...



CCAAA#A#
CCAAA#A#
GGEEF#F#
GGEEF#F#

Prize of a slice of virtual pumpkin pie goes to the first person to guess what video game that tune comes from.

Chord wise, erm.....just gonna make this up now:

Amaj Amaj F#Maj EMin Dmaj Dmin..........and resolves beautifully back to Amaj


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)

5300


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2009)

prunus said:


> Great.  Try to indroduce a bit of dynamism and what do you get? muttermuttermutter



I'm fucking ILL, okay?


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)

Talky Man just phoned 
I never answered the phone


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2009)

Right fuck it, I'm knocking off now

Y'all better hope I feel better tomorrow, or it's more whining coming your way


----------



## prunus (May 27, 2009)

Yetman said:


> CCAAA#A#
> CCAAA#A#
> GGEEF#F#
> GGEEF#F#
> ...



OK, I can work with that, results tomorrow...


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)

Bye bye Sojjy


----------



## Yetman (May 27, 2009)

prunus said:


> OK, I can work with that, results tomorrow...



I dont care if your up all night I want this ON MY DESK BY 9AM SHARP.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2009)

Eyes are like piss-holes in the snow now


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2009)

huge LOL @ me

evening meeting was over by about 8.45, time to catch the second half, rushed up to the North Star on Finchley Road, bastards had locked the doors (presumably no one wanted to leave) it wasn't even that packed 

so I hopped on a train, thinking there may be extra time which would be starting when I got to Liverpool St, got to the pub in the station, the match was still on !

and ended 




10 seconds later


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

Oh dear Marty!! 
I only caught the first 20 mins on the wireless. 

Already Thursday which is good but feel like a sack of crap again which is not so good. 
Have Talky Man in today which fills me with a bit of dread.


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

Last swig of coffee and a __~


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2009)

Poor Mart :-D Was a bit shit by all accounts but that's not the point is it?
I'm running late. Slept badly and am just drinking coffee and smoking. Work won't care if i'm late, they pity me, bless them


----------



## marty21 (May 28, 2009)

going in late today which is good, but no lie in, as work has started on the front of the house, so there are sounds of scaffolding going up, so no lie in

on top of that, got woken last night by what sounded like a dragon breathing in the room  I haven't ever heard a dragon breathing, but if I did , I suspect it would have been similar to the noise that woke me up, at 2.30am 

I had to go out side to find out what it was, once I'd established that it wasn't a dragon, turned out to be network rail, drilling in the station


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

Radio Woman is telling me how things were different in the old days 
Boss Man is about to do battle with the bank which will be loltastic
Talky Man is not here yet as he is at the dentist 
Failed Actor is coming in at some point today


----------



## marty21 (May 28, 2009)

I have had some recent dealings with an actor, he has died twice in Midsummer Murders


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

marty21 said:


> he has died twice in Midsummer Murders



You know you have made it when ^ ^ ^ 



So far I have managed to stare at my screen and sharpen a pencil


----------



## marty21 (May 28, 2009)

I'm watching a rescue show on BBC 1, someone has fallen off her horse


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

Already thinking about lunch
Is it lunchtime yet?


----------



## marty21 (May 28, 2009)

despite the pain relief, Mandy is really going through it

come on Mandy, you can pull through, the helicopter is one the way


----------



## neonwilderness (May 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Already thinking about lunch
> Is it lunchtime yet?



It feels like it should be lunchtime.  Does that count?


----------



## marty21 (May 28, 2009)

___~~


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

It counts for something but not sure what it is yet?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 28, 2009)

A long afternoon?


----------



## dolly's gal (May 28, 2009)

have phoned in sick today. not been feeling myself recently and have spent the past two days (and most of last week) running from my desk to the loos in tears. i shouldn't feel guilty i guess, as actually physically i feel like shit too, but i do. anyway, sorry to bring down the tone of the thread. please continue to discuss daytime tv - i'll slope off and make myself a tea or something and try to feel a bit happier


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

Hi DG  

Poor you but a day of slobbing and milky tea will help


----------



## marty21 (May 28, 2009)

watch the rescue programme Dolly, it's reeling me in, a wind surfer was rescued from the sea, he might have ingested sea water, he's on the way to the hospital in the air ambulance, we'll find out later if he made it


----------



## Yetman (May 28, 2009)

Oh dear god no please no 

Been on the sesh every night since last Thursday, must have drank my weight in beer man. Was meant to have a quiet one last night but somehow ended up not getting in til 6am. Work today is going to be fun OH WHY DO I DO IT


----------



## dolly's gal (May 28, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Oh dear god no please no
> 
> Been on the sesh every night since last Thursday, must have drank my weight in beer man. Was meant to have a quiet one last night but somehow ended up not getting in til 6am. Work today is going to be fun OH WHY DO I DO IT



this has cheered me up no end


----------



## dolly's gal (May 28, 2009)

marty21 said:


> watch the rescue programme Dolly, it's reeling me in, a wind surfer was rescued from the sea, he might have ingested sea water, he's on the way to the hospital in the air ambulance, we'll find out later if he made it



he hasn't ingested sea water?! surely not!!!!!!!! he definately won't make it. for sure. when i ingested sea water i was dead for weeks


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2009)

Just sloped in. 
Eating porridge.
Replying to Stella's Leaving Drinks! acceptance Outlook things.
Established leaving at 4 to start drinking.
Last day tomorrow


----------



## marty21 (May 28, 2009)

mandy is getting on the air ambulance


----------



## marty21 (May 28, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> he hasn't ingested sea water?! surely not!!!!!!!! he definately won't make it. for sure. when i ingested sea water i was dead for weeks



it's touch and go


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2009)

marty21 said:


> mandy is getting on the air ambulance



Was she lying on a verge going 'AaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAaaaaaaaaargh'? 

I think I've seen that one, with the sea-swigging surfer too. Repeats!


----------



## dolly's gal (May 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Repeats!



i know! it's almost enough to make you want to go into work!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 28, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it's touch and go



Keep us updated, it sounds far more interesting than anything that's happening here!

Is that show still on with Brian Blessed running round a hospital shouting at people?


----------



## marty21 (May 28, 2009)

wind surfer survived, he's thanking the crew 

mandy then horse rider broke 3 bones in her foot, 3 months before she could walk without support


not sure if i can face homes under the hammer tbh


----------



## marty21 (May 28, 2009)

homes from the hammer from 2007, I can't do this


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

Failed Actor is in now

I like the chap but he is one of those people who can talk about how to do a task endlessly but never actually do it.


----------



## marty21 (May 28, 2009)

tank overhaul on UK History


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2009)

Soz Marty - I missed it. You have an actual day off or just a late start?

9800 posts


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Failed Actor is in now
> 
> I like the chap but he is one of those people who can talk about how to do a task endlessly but never actually do it.



Have you read White Merc with Fins by James Hawes? He write Rancid Aluminium which I could barely even start, let alone finish but White Merc is really good. 

in fact HAS ANYONE READ IT? Let's have a lietetetrrrersy conversation


----------



## dolly's gal (May 28, 2009)

i am contemplating a potato salad and cheese sandwich for breakfast. things are seriously out of control


----------



## marty21 (May 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Soz Marty - I missed it. You have an actual day off or just a late start?
> 
> 9800 posts



late start, leaving in about 30 mins - will tape tank overhaul for later pleasure


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

Not read it babes, I keep talking about reading it but never get round to it


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> i am contemplating a potato salad and cheese sandwich for breakfast. things are seriously out of control



OMG! I love potato salad on stuff. It's nice on Ryvita. I know that doesn't sound that appetising but it's fab, honest.


----------



## marty21 (May 28, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> i am contemplating a potato salad and cheese sandwich for breakfast. things are seriously out of control



that sounds like that would work tbf


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Not read it babes, I keep talking about reading it but never get round to it



Really? That book specifically? I think you'd enjoy it, specifically


----------



## dolly's gal (May 28, 2009)

i have gone for leftover potato salad with cheese. no bread. it's a bit like the atkins diet! but for the potatoes


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

Draaaaag

Hardly anyone about this week, must be half term or something?


----------



## marty21 (May 28, 2009)

just about ready to leave, catch you later


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

Hope the commute is good Marty. 
We expect updates about this and descriptions of odd people.


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

Do you like it when you organise vital data in Excel and then someone who has no Excel ability tells you how you can improve it in a nonsensical way?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 28, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 28, 2009)

Feeling a bit fed up with myself today and full of self-pity  I know, or suspect, that it is pre-menstrual shittiness but that doesn't help!

Plus the doctor didn't know what my eye socket pain is so just put me on some anti-inflammatory tablets  Twice a day, with food.

On the happier side MY NEW PHONE IS HERE and it's sexy, oh yeah, it is _so _seeeexxxxy


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2009)

Which ringtone did you choose?


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

Craaaazzzzy Frog?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2009)

Old schoo mobile ring or old school telephone ring?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 28, 2009)

It's charging at the moment ready for my train journey home!


----------



## Yetman (May 28, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> this has cheered me up no end



Thanks MATE 

How long left now? 

I remember my old desk, used to come in feeling like this and sneak under it for a crafty nap. Those uncomfortable masses of wires, old shoes for pillows and sweet, sweet static warmth from the backs of the PC's.....bliss 

Now I guess I'll have to make do with the disabled toilet floor like usual


----------



## dolly's gal (May 28, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Now I guess I'll have to make do with the disabled toilet floor like usual



i did this on tuesday. i was so fucking shattered, it was actually comfortable


----------



## neonwilderness (May 28, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It's charging at the moment ready for my train journey home!



Have you checked that there are songs on it to play at an annoyingly loud volume on the train?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 28, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you checked that there are songs on it to play at an annoyingly loud volume on the train?




Ooh no, good shout


----------



## Yetman (May 28, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> i did this on tuesday. i was so fucking shattered, it was actually comfortable



The lovely coldness you feel when you press your face against the floor almost makes the obvious piss related awkwardness between you simply disappear


----------



## ovaltina (May 28, 2009)

I'm about two weeks behind deadline on something and have to send it today... but it's *SO BORING*


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

__~


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2009)

I just remembered quite an unpleasent dream I had about SB  His daughter was telling me in no uncertain terms to leave her dad alone  He doesn't _have_  any daughters  Maybe it was his _wife_? 

O yuk


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

SB?


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

Talky Man is not coming in today


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> SB?



Sexy Boss


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

I dreamt about Burger King last night


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sexy Boss




You fancy him. You fancy him bad. I am so going to come over to your work and tell him "My internet friend fancies you"!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You fancy him. You fancy him bad. I am so going to come over to your work and tell him "My internet friend fancies you"!!



I think he knows. I don't know how but I think he knows. I am glad I am leaving.


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

Leave your knickers in his draw


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Leave your knickers in his draw



Leave my draw in his drawer or my knickers in his draw in his drawer?


----------



## Yetman (May 28, 2009)

I've had my 5th coffee and a few cans of red bull and now I'm a feelin kinda WHOO! ALRIIIGHT! WHOO YEAH! This afternoons gonna fly by now!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2009)

You are gonna crash so hard


----------



## sojourner (May 28, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> have phoned in sick today. not been feeling myself recently and have spent the past two days (and most of last week) running from my desk to the loos in tears. i shouldn't feel guilty i guess, as actually physically i feel like shit too, but i do. anyway, sorry to bring down the tone of the thread. please continue to discuss daytime tv - i'll slope off and make myself a tea or something and try to feel a bit happier



some rare brackets from me to you doll (((((dolly)))))

hope you are feeling better soon.  I also feel shit, but nowhere near as shit as yesterday as the snot and sneezing have mysteriously dried up, leaving just wobbly tiredness in their wake


----------



## Yetman (May 28, 2009)

Freaking out a bit now


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2009)

Am smoking. A fag.


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

The draggers are not in good shape


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

Fucking stupid people piss me off...


----------



## sojourner (May 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Fucking stupid people piss me off...



They have the exact same effect on me

Funny that


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

sojourner said:


> They have the exact same effect on me



It was a classic call... 

Idiot: I want you to do some work for me but I am only willing to pay £X for it
Badgers: So you want 65% discount on the price of something you *want*? 
Idiot: But there is a recession on and your costs are too high 
Badgers: Go and see someone cheap then and enjoy the crap service 
Idiot: Well I will pay an extra 10% 
Badgers: If you call my landlord and he cuts my rent by 55% then we have a deal

So on and so on and so on....


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2009)

Is TM in yet? He's a slacker innee


----------



## sojourner (May 28, 2009)

Hehe - nice one bajjy 

I had the loopy bastard woman tenant on at me about her post going missing.  Funny how all this 'missing post' consisted of cheques to her suppliers.  I nearly had an attack of tourettes


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

See post 5369


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> See post 5369



\o/


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Hehe - nice one bajjy
> 
> I had the loopy bastard woman tenant on at me about her post going missing.  Funny how all this 'missing post' consisted of cheques to her suppliers.  I nearly had an attack of tourettes



I have had one this week claiming to have faxed and emailed a long overdue contract. As this has not been received depsite several promises I offered to pop to their office to collect it but oddly they did not like that


----------



## kittyP (May 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> See post 5369



Is he not coming in again?


----------



## Strumpet (May 28, 2009)

Draaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag pah. .


Good to know TalkyMan isn't in tho


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Is he not coming in again?



Nope 

Although I miss the fishing stories and stuff


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2009)

I could have a bash. Pick me a topic and I'll TM it.


----------



## marty21 (May 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hope the commute is good Marty.
> We expect updates about this and descriptions of odd people.



a most excellent commute, lots of excited kids on days out with either both parents or one (divorced dad ?) one excitable kid with grandpa (or man on second marriage to sexy PA )


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2009)

So I went fishing at the weekend I went to the east bend near The Red Lion do you know it The Red Lion in Bramber the east bend away form the bridge not the one near the bridge as that one is too busy it's nearer the road so it's busier and has less fish generally well the eels don't mind it but you don't go fishing to catch eels do you well I don't but I knoe some people who love eels personally I can take them or leave them <breathes> *falls on floor with badger fist imprint in face*


----------



## prunus (May 28, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Thanks MATE
> 
> How long left now?
> 
> ...



Word.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2009)

prunus said:


> Word.



Tune?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 28, 2009)

The arrival of my new phone means that I have done fuck all work today - which is bad as I have quite a lot to do


----------



## neonwilderness (May 28, 2009)

I called into Asda earlier to grab some lunch and found half the tills were closed due to them being robbed yesterday!


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It was a classic call...
> 
> Idiot: I want you to do some work for me but I am only willing to pay £X for it
> Badgers: So you want 65% discount on the price of something you *want*?
> ...



This guy just emailed in a complaint: 



> *Subject: Attention: Managing Director *
> 
> *I am offended by the phone call I have received in response to my email to you earlier today*
> 
> ...





I replied saying that I am the owner of the company and do not employ a managing director


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> This guy just emailed in a complaint:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but are you running around with your tail lit 

Fantastic letter btw, I think I may copy it for when I next complain - the dogs/tail thing and the MP bit are just class


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

The word is going out in the industry so he will not be working with anyone soon


----------



## Yetman (May 28, 2009)

Man that burger king was ace, nice one badgers


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

Did you get the full monty I suggested?


----------



## prunus (May 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Tune?



Yes, I put something together last night (very quickanddirtily I hasten to add - just a 1 minute taster as it were), but I don't have anywhere useful to host the resultant mp3 for your delictation - anyone I could email it to got anywhere?  It's under 1Meg.

In the meantime, who wants to give me another pile of notes and/or chords?  Or any other instructions?*







* No, not that type of instructions.


----------



## Yetman (May 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Did you get the full monty I suggested?



Bar the onion rings, and it was large not supersized. And I just went for the standard XL Bacon Double Cheese...........I'm a wimp I know.

Mind you I worked out on the handy info pamphlet that your meal is over 2400 calories


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

Good work on that though, I have been slack on the BK front so far this year.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 28, 2009)

I'm hungry again now


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

What would you ideally be eating?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 28, 2009)

Quite fancy a Chicken Legend from McDs at the moment, but I know I'd end up being disappointed and probably still hungry.


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

I want a jacket potato with cheese and beans (cheese on first natch)


----------



## Yetman (May 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I want a jacket potato with cheese and beans (cheese on first natch)



with Pepper & Brown Sauce (or a load of Lea and Perrins)?


----------



## kittyP (May 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I want a jacket potato with cheese and beans (cheese on first natch)



Oooh we have big potatoes left over from when i did the curry. 

You will have to pick up some cheese though...?


----------



## kittyP (May 28, 2009)

Yetman said:


> with Pepper & Brown Sauce (or a load of Lea and Perrins)?



Pepper.


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

kittyP said:


> You will have to pick up some cheese though...?



I have half a block in the work fridge


----------



## marty21 (May 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have half a block in the work fridge



that won't last long


----------



## kittyP (May 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have half a block in the work fridge



Woop woop! Its the sound of the cheesolice!


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

Woop woop


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2009)

prunus said:


> Yes, I put something together last night (very quickanddirtily I hasten to add - just a 1 minute taster as it were), but I don't have anywhere useful to host the resultant mp3 for your delictation - anyone I could email it to got anywhere?  It's under 1Meg.
> 
> In the meantime, who wants to give me another pile of notes and/or chords?  Or any other instructions?*
> 
> ...




I sent a video from my mobile to my blog so if you have a blog you can prob do that. Mine's a google one. See my homepage.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Woop woop! Its the sound of the cheesolice!





Badgers said:


> Woop woop



Ugh, lovey dovey :bluurgh:


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

__~


----------



## kittyP (May 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ugh, lovey dovey :bluurgh:



No, not lovely dovey, just a mutual appreciation for cheese and tacky gangster hip hop.


----------



## Yetman (May 28, 2009)

kittyP said:


> No, not lovely dovey, just a mutual appreciation for cheese and tacky gangster hip hop.



The ultimate combo imo

2 hours sleep an assortment of drugs and fifty MILLION pints of lager and I think I'm doing ok so far for today. The tiredness is kicking in now though and I'm hiding from work on this thread


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

This thread iz 4 da hidings


----------



## neonwilderness (May 28, 2009)

Into the last hour now... finally.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I want a jacket potato with cheese and beans (cheese on first natch)


Cheese on first? Wrong un 

This is what we're having for tea tonight too


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Cheese on first? Wrong un
> 
> This is what we're having for tea tonight too



I might have cheese and bean fajitas tomorrow garnished with steak.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 28, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

One of my customers was on the apprentice (series before this one) and has been sacked


----------



## kittyP (May 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I might have cheese and bean fajitas tomorrow garnished with steak.



That actually sounds quite nice. 
Steak Fajitas with cheese and re-fried beans really.


----------



## ovaltina (May 28, 2009)

Here's an extract from my inbox: "Attached is the Directorate template from Integrated Governance and Quality. The others need tidying up before you can extract any material from them, I’ll send on as and when I receive the info I’m chasing."

How the fuck did it come to this?


----------



## sojourner (May 28, 2009)

Today has shot by

Am starting to get organised on new projects - sent boss carefully worked out mahoosive spreadsheet with 23 (count em) separate tabs, one for each different project - with the first tab being the *Summary Sheet*

I sent him a note with it stating that he should only read the *Summary Sheet* as these are his next actions, and I will take care of my own

He then emailed back to ask if I could summarise everything on one tab! 

right - I'm offski

See yas tomorrah draggers


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

Half the people have left now
Three of us remain 
Quiet


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

Then there were two


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

Bye


----------



## neonwilderness (May 28, 2009)

I'm home now, half way through a cuppa and feeling a little less dead


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2009)

Am havin leavin drinks #1 and am pissed alreay lol


----------



## neonwilderness (May 28, 2009)

Are you planning a drunken move on your boss, or are you going to take note of your dream?


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

Home and slowly winding down with the help of an ale. 
Jacket spuds (cheese on fucking first) are cooking away. 

Just found out that the last place I worked for has just given all the staff one months notice.
Nothing to do with my fine work you understand, probably me leaving was the straw that broke the camels back. 
Amusingly there is an article on the front page of their website titled 'cash in on the credit crunch' which is nice for them.


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2009)

Yuck, hardly any sleep at all and feel tired to my bones


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 29, 2009)

Hungover!  Or still drunk?


----------



## marty21 (May 29, 2009)

Friday


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 29, 2009)

Last ever day of work for me. Bloody BLOODY agency not got me anything for next week yet


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Last ever day of work for me. Bloody BLOODY agency not got me anything for next week yet





Shite news babes 

Did your jiffy bag arrive?


----------



## marty21 (May 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Last ever day of work for me. Bloody BLOODY agency not got me anything for next week yet



get another agency mate


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2009)

Guess who just arrived


----------



## Biddlybee (May 29, 2009)

marty21 said:


> get another agency mate


^^ this.

Join 3 or 4 more, and pester them every day.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 29, 2009)

I've got two! Surely that's enough?!

No post yet, will be there when I get home I spect.

MORNING TM! TELL BADGERS ABOUT THAT TIME WHEN THAT THING HAPPENED AND EVERYONE LAUGHED!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 29, 2009)

*Cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake*


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2009)

So far he has already repeated himself a lot, locked himself out the office and mentioned cutting a long story short but failing to honour this statement


----------



## jontz01 (May 29, 2009)

happy Friday all 

I've been here for two hours and fifteen minutes. 
I'm that time I've surfed urban, been out for a smoke, had breakfast, eaten an apple and adjusted the title on one sigle webpage.

I'm SOOO bored and it's beautiful outside. Can I go now?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 29, 2009)

jontz01 said:


> happy Friday all
> 
> I've been here for two hours and fifteen minutes.
> I'm that time I've surfed urban, been out for a smoke, had breakfast, eaten an apple and adjusted the title on one sigle webpage.
> ...



Yes you can! Have a lovely weekend! *waves*


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2009)

__~


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2009)

Fucking newbie, he is SO getting on my tits today. He has not done one piece of work today because... he is "too busy"! That is, he is too busy with something he is doing outside work! And the boss just demures to this!

I am so angry, I am going to have to say something to the boss when the newbie is out of earshot. This is just not right.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 29, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fucking newbie, he is SO getting on my tits today. He has not done one piece of work today because... he is "too busy"! That is, he is too busy with something he is doing outside work! And the boss just demures to this!
> 
> I am so angry, I am going to have to say something to the boss when the newbie is out of earshot. This is just not right.



Is it impacting on your work at all? I only ask because I try to remember to 'choose my battles' at work and such


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is it impacting on your work at all? I only ask because I try to remember to 'choose my battles' at work and such



Only in that I have quite a lot to do but, as I think I have said before, the way the office is run means that such things happen from time to time even though the they shouldn't.

I have calmed down a bit now so may wait until next week - by which time this outside project will have finished (also that is another bone of contention as it may indeed impact on the work of this office and the firm but I can't really go into that here) and if things haven't improved after a few days I will say something


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2009)

Also I am pre-menstrual so that is not helping my emotional state  I need chocolate. Not fucking prunes again!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 29, 2009)

I am soooo glad I work (or  will have been working  ) in a nice corporate structure with a best practise culture that I totally respect and buy in to. It's lovely here and none of that bullshit with loopy bosses and lazy colleagues.

Poor you and poor me!


----------



## jontz01 (May 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes you can! Have a lovely weekend! *waves*



I wish!

I know it'll be a lovely weekend - Why won't it hurry up and arrive


----------



## ajdown (May 29, 2009)

I'm covering Reception and telephones today, as the two people that would normally cover are both on holiday together this week.

My colleague has been off all this week, and has just been signed off for another week, due to what seems to simply be the results of a dodgy barbecue and a sore arsehole.  I guess her being an ex-nurse and knowing the right terms to use (and married to one of the Directors) helps.

In the meantime, I'm bored shitless.  Two hours, I've had three phone calls and two visitors to deal with.

Roll on 5pm.


----------



## marty21 (May 29, 2009)

been busy, roll on lunch time and the weekend


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2009)

ajdown said:


> sore arsehole



Boned?


----------



## ajdown (May 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Boned?



Nope, megashits apparently.


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2009)

Fair enough... 

I am losing it a bit now but have managed to get through three hours.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 29, 2009)

Might have a glimmer of hope on the job front! Spoke to agy and they said "Oh well there's something at the place you're at now but it's less money so you don't want it do you? do you?" and I said "Uhm dunno, perhaps" and now my manager has just gone running upstairs to talk to someone about it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Might have a glimmer of hope on the job front! Spoke to agy and they said "Oh well there's something at the place you're at now but it's less money so you don't want it do you? do you?" and I said "Uhm dunno, perhaps" and now my manager has just gone running upstairs to talk to someone about it



Ooh - be keeping fingers crossed here. Hope it works out


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 29, 2009)

Hope so!


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2009)

Oh, could be good news Stells....


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 29, 2009)

I'm not getting my hopes up too much - I can't stand the rollercoaster 

Now, top be serious for a sec, you know I applied for that listing writer gig on the 18th - I've not heard anything. Should I shoot them a quick email, do you think?


----------



## Yetman (May 29, 2009)

Just got in. Mad headache, only had a couple of pints last night. Avoided getting wrecked again (not to say the mrs didnt try and get me off the wagon) but still didnt get to sleep til around 12. Feel like shit and have now got the weekend to contend with.......BUT.....had a right result on the food yesterday,fry up for breakfast, BK for lunch and a chinese for dinner. I'm going to die arent I


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2009)

5500 post day


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 5500 post day



Come on, buck up people!!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 29, 2009)

sausages


----------



## sojourner (May 29, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I'm covering Reception and telephones today, as the two people that would normally cover are both on holiday together this week.
> 
> My colleague has been off all this week, and has just been signed off for another week, due to what seems to simply be the results of a dodgy barbecue and a sore arsehole.  I guess her being an ex-nurse and knowing the right terms to use (and married to one of the Directors) helps.
> 
> ...



Wanna swap?  I'm covering Reception and mine's fucking lunacy   I have fuckloads of work to do, and can't get near it.  I need to be able to concentrate for long periods to do this stuff, but it ain't happening


----------



## sojourner (May 29, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I'm going to die arent I



Nothing more certain yetty 

I don't know how you keep up a punishing schedule like that tbh.  I would definitely have died already


----------



## Yetman (May 29, 2009)

I might break protocol and not have a pint at lunch today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2009)

I am walking about the office in my bare feet. Is that slatternly ?


----------



## sojourner (May 29, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I might break protocol and not have a pint at lunch today



Your liver might implode in shock though


----------



## sojourner (May 29, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am walking about the office in my bare feet. Is that slatternly ?



Yes

No

Nah - no way, as long as the boss dunt mind


I hate reception.  I have to keep getting up and answering the door.  It's getting more and more difficult to not swear at people


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2009)

Fucking pension bloke on the phone for 45mins
Been telling me about SIPP stuff which is fucking fun
Got of the phone and Talky Man starts telling me about cunting pensions too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2009)

One of the blokes on our floor has something seriously wrong with his stomach  

The stench from the gents is like chemical warfare has broken out


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2009)

Nice, are you eating?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 29, 2009)

*ALL MY DRAGGIN FRIEND LOOKS AT THIS FFS YOU BUNCH OF INGNORING STELLS BASTARDS*

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9200409&postcount=5469


----------



## sojourner (May 29, 2009)

err, yeh - right - email em stella - you go, gurl


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *ALL MY DRAGGIN FRIEND LOOKS AT THIS FFS YOU BUNCH OF INGNORING STELLS BASTARDS*
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9200409&postcount=5469



Did they give you any indication as to when they were going to make a decision? If they didn't then a gentle reminder might be in order.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 29, 2009)

yEAH?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 29, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Did they give you any indication as to when they were going to make a decision? If they didn't then a gentle reminder might be in order.



They didn't! They were good on the first one 'apply you'll hear in 3 weeks' Dead on 3 weeks I got an email saying 'On longlist now do this further stuff' with no indication of when they'll be back in touch


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2009)

Yep


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> They didn't! They were good on the first one 'apply you'll hear in 3 weeks' Dead on 3 weeks I got an email saying 'On longlist now do this further stuff' with no indication of when they'll be back in touch



Then I think a "Just thought I'd check" kind of e-mail would be fine


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 29, 2009)

Sent. Phew lucky I'm not completely hapless and can make a decision on my own innit


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2009)

Lunch stroll now


----------



## Biddlybee (May 29, 2009)

you'll miss the 5500


----------



## kittyP (May 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Lunch stroll now



When the fuck did you get 17,000 odd posts!!! 

Are they all in here?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 29, 2009)

I 'earned' 400+ of my posts in this thread


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I 'earned' 400+ of my posts in this thread


----------



## Yetman (May 29, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Your liver might implode in shock though



Based on your sound medical advice I went and had a pint and feel much better for it 

Now.......I want to go home, pretend to work from home and start back on the lager weed and chizzle........but, I've got work to do, cos I'm off to spain next week and it needs sorting asap. Hmmm.....damn this hot weather and its tempting sunny garden lets get wrecked attitude


----------



## sojourner (May 29, 2009)

Oh good show old bean 

I could fucking MURDER a nice cold pint of kronenbourg right now, and a spliff 

Instead I am stuck in Reception hell, trying to fill in an application form for funding, swearing my head off at the immensely stupid repetitive fucking questions on it, and pissing about with a fan that is intent on blowing my paperwork everywhere 


I wanna go the puuuuuuuub - snot fair


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 29, 2009)

I am quite tired today cuz I was drunk last night and I can see myself going home and sitting on my bed thinking 'Oh I do like how the sun shines in this room in the evening' then accidentally falling asleep. 

How boring


----------



## marty21 (May 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I 'earned' 400+ of my posts in this thread



1178 posts in total on this here thread, only the venerable Badger has made more of an effort tbf


----------



## Biddlybee (May 29, 2009)

There are a few other threads to count up too


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 29, 2009)

marty21 said:


> 1178 posts in total on this here thread, only the venerable Badger has made more of an effort tbf



1178  I am the second coolest person on this whole thread


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2009)

I sneaked in a Grolsh on my way back to work.

If the woman who was wearing a short summer skirt (which blew up) and a g-string is reading this please do not frown at innocent men because YOUR skirt blows up about 10ft from them directly in their line of sight.


----------



## marty21 (May 29, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> There are a few other threads to count up too



i did an anaylsis of this thread already - if it's a slow dragging weekend.  I might do the others too


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> There are a few other threads to count up too



Just spotted this


----------



## marty21 (May 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I sneaked in a Grolsh on my way back to work.
> 
> If the woman who was wearing a short summer skirt (which blew up) and a g-string is reading this please do not frown at innocent men because YOUR skirt blows up about 10ft from them directly in their line of sight.



i felt violated you perve


----------



## kittyP (May 29, 2009)

How do you see how many times people have posted in a thread?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 29, 2009)

Count them up 


(in the forum view, click on the underlined number in the Replies column)


----------



## kittyP (May 29, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Count them up



What?

You have seriously been counting? Every post?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 29, 2009)

When you've got nothing better to do, helps the day go


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 29, 2009)

Naughty bee


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 29, 2009)

Apologies for the delay in responding. Unfortunately we were not able to shortlist you on this occasion. We did have a very large field of applicants and I am sorry to disappoint you. We very much appreciate your interest in XYZ and the time and trouble you took with your application.


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2009)




----------



## Biddlybee (May 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Naughty bee


What?


----------



## Yetman (May 29, 2009)

Kill them in the face with a spork 




OR!

A knork! Or a spife!


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2009)

Talky man is telling me about how his microwave curry is affecting his gums


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Apologies for the delay in responding. Unfortunately we were not able to shortlist you on this occasion. We did have a very large field of applicants and I am sorry to disappoint you. We very much appreciate your interest in XYZ and the time and trouble you took with your application.
> 
> <snip>



KILL THEM 



Badgers said:


> Talky man is telling me about how his microwave curry is affecting his gums



KILL HIM 

My friend has just forwarded me this which made me lol - that's my next fancy dress sorted out






http://www.buystarwarscostumes.com/adult-jabba-the-hutt-costume.html


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2009)

Killing Friday then?


----------



## sojourner (May 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Apologies for the delay in responding. Unfortunately we were not able to shortlist you on this occasion. We did have a very large field of applicants and I am sorry to disappoint you. We very much appreciate your interest in XYZ and the time and trouble you took with your application.



awww, next time eh?

great pic btw 


I have sort-of-finished application form for funding.  Loads missing, waiting for documents from other people now.

Right - next.  Now to work up a 2 pager on costings and delivery of innovative blahshiteblah 

Could still really REALLY murder a pint


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 29, 2009)

Jesus. Had a sniff of a gig at this current place but it's a band lower which means, wait for it, and this is a central London non-ministerial government department, wait for it wait for it *£8.50ph*


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2009)

Hmmmmm....


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 29, 2009)

I calculate that if I do 35 hours per week I will have £67 'free money' after bills and travel card.

Which doesn't sound _that_ bad but ffs! It's £120 less than I had in my previous gig.

Why o why o why is this happening to me again?!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 29, 2009)

£67 a month or a week?


----------



## kittyP (May 29, 2009)

Poor 5t3IIa  

Badgers _accidentally_ knock his curry down his front. 

Bee........!!!! 
Tell me how?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 29, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Bee........!!!!
> Tell me how?


I did 


BiddlyBee said:


> (in the forum view, click on the underlined number in the Replies column)


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 29, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> £67 a month or a week?



A week.

I know, I know. It's doable but ffs. I am sick of being po'!


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2009)

You is nearly at the 10k mark Stella!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> A week.
> 
> I know, I know. It's doable but ffs. I am sick of being po'!


Is there a cap on doing 35 hours?


----------



## kittyP (May 29, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I did



Ahhhh! Thank you


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> A week.
> 
> I know, I know. It's doable but ffs. I am sick of being po'!



Does that include food - or will food have to come out of the £67.00?

I have £33.00 a week left over but that is after _everything_ including food.

Could you just take it as a stopgap and keep looking for eomething else?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 29, 2009)

Ooh! Ooh! That makes up for the rest of my life falling to pieces


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 29, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Is there a cap on doing 35 hours?



No but there's a 9-5 culture in my current department. Perhaps this other one will be a bit more harderer working!



QueenOfGoths said:


> Does that include food - or will food have to come out of the £67.00?
> 
> I have £33.00 a week left over but that is after _everything_ including food.
> 
> Could you just take it as a stopgap and keep looking for eomething else?



Doesn't include food but I eat too much anyway


----------



## sojourner (May 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> A week.
> 
> I know, I know. It's doable but ffs. I am sick of being po'!



That's not po!!  If it was a month yeh, I'd be crying with ya kid, but blimey - per week!  You have no dependents - you can easy do that


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2009)




----------



## sojourner (May 29, 2009)

you've got smoke in your eye there bajjy 

god I could murder a spliff

and a pint

did I mention?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 29, 2009)

You're smoking inside


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ooh! Ooh! That makes up for the rest of my life falling to pieces



I would be so rich if I didn't live nearly £3,000 travel away from London


----------



## kittyP (May 29, 2009)

sojourner said:


> That's not po!!  If it was a month yeh, I'd be crying with ya kid, but blimey - per week!  You have no dependents - you can easy do that



Sorry deleted as it was a big rant about money 

Yes she can do it but I don't think any one should have to when they are working their arse off. 

I'd hold out for something else personally and really look hard.


----------



## kittyP (May 29, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> You're smoking inside



That picture is old.

I remember you taking that and emailing it to me when we were first courting


----------



## sojourner (May 29, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Sorry deleted as it was a big rant about money
> 
> Yes she can do it but I don't think any one should have to when they are working their arse off.
> 
> I'd hold out for something else personally and really look hard.



Didn't see it so you're alright 

I know what you're saying - but if I was in the position of being jobless, I'd take whatever I could until I could get better.  Needs must.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 29, 2009)

OK let me work this out again.

35 hrs @ £8.50 =

Monthly take home £1,049.88 
Weekly take home £242.28 

Weekly take home x 4.2 = £1016.40

£1016.40 - £764 (monthly outgoings) / 4.2 = £60ish


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2009)

Old picture (on my birthday but can't recall which) 

Was just fascinated to see myself without a beard and with the indoor smoking


----------



## sojourner (May 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> OK let me work this out again.
> 
> 35 hrs @ £8.50 =
> 
> ...



Are you working it out with tax and NI already taken off?

Monthly gross - 1289.17


----------



## kittyP (May 29, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Didn't see it so you're alright
> 
> I know what you're saying - but if I was in the position of being jobless, I'd take whatever I could until I could get better.  Needs must.



Yes this too. 
Sorry I thought 5t3IIa could hold out at her current job until getting a new one. 

I just meant she didn't have to be ok with £60 a week for food, beer, fags, drugs, make up, deoderant, bog roll etc etc,
I would be moaning.


----------



## kittyP (May 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Old picture (on my birthday but can't recall which)
> 
> Was just fascinated to see myself without a beard and with the indoor smoking



It was your 30th birthday.


----------



## sojourner (May 29, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Yes this too.
> Sorry I thought 5t3IIa could hold out at her current job until getting a new one.
> 
> I just meant she didn't have to be ok with £60 a week for food, beer, fags, drugs, make up, deoderant, bog roll etc etc,
> I would be moaning.



I wouldn't be too chuffed meself kitty - but I'd be knocking the beer and drugs on the head, and making prison rollies, until such time as I got a better paid job

I've spent most of my life skint - I can do it, but I hate doing it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 29, 2009)

Just to muddy the waters the agy just rang saying there is another possible gig at £4.50 more than I'm on now but she won't find out until Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Argh!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 29, 2009)

I am swnining between - yes, I'll take the first poorman one because, as soj almost correctly says "Needs must when the deviul shits in your teapot"

but now I want the recent RICHES one!

I. Can't. Stand. This. Shit.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2009)

I am outta here! But may be back later. With wine


----------



## sojourner (May 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am swnining between - yes, I'll take the first poorman one because, as soj almost correctly says "Needs must when the deviul shits in your teapot"
> 
> but now I want the recent RICHES one!
> 
> I. Can't. Stand. This. Shit.



Can't you go for both?  Or am I missing some vital piece of information? 

I want a beer so bad I could cry, by the way


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 29, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am outta here! But may be back later. With wine



hAVE A GOOD ONE!


----------



## marty21 (May 29, 2009)

just been out in the sun


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 29, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Can't you go for both?  Or am I missing some vital piece of information?
> 
> I want a beer so bad I could cry, by the way



Both? What, say yes to the First one then fuck it off if I get the Second one? 

Call me a twat but I am a bit nervous of my reputation to do that - plus I'm not sure the agy would let me do it.

Uhm. Maybe I should ask them?

I'll ask them.

You go and get a beer


----------



## sojourner (May 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Both? What, say yes to the First one then fuck it off if I get the Second one?
> 
> Call me a twat but I am a bit nervous of my reputation to do that - plus I'm not sure the agy would let me do it.
> 
> ...



Oh, didn't realise that was how it worked.

Well, if it was me, I do that, yes. 

Can't get beer - am in fucking actual office in work, well, reception.  Will be going shop at 5 though for much longed for beer


----------



## marty21 (May 29, 2009)

how long is it before you hear about the more money one? in the long run, the more money one would be better for you (and beer consumption) and the agency gets more commission for the bigger money one, could you claim some holiday pay from the agency (Mine used to put aside holiday pay) and wait a few days for the higher paid one, and enjoy the sun


----------



## kittyP (May 29, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I wouldn't be too chuffed meself kitty - but I'd be knocking the beer and drugs on the head, and making prison rollies, until such time as I got a better paid job
> 
> I've spent most of my life skint - I can do it, but I hate doing it.



Yeah I know. 

To be honest we spend a lot of our time like that too (the smoking rollies and scraping behind the sofa for pennies for a £2.50 bottle of wine *puke* to share). 

That's just why I find it all so annoying.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 29, 2009)

I can't choose both  Agencytard was very convincing about me being stuck in the lower paid one as she would never pull me out of it for something else for the sake of her/their reputation with the company. 

Just rang other agency, if they don't call me back in 10 mins I'm calling them again. This is sort of fun, in a sick way


----------



## sojourner (May 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I can't choose both  Agencytard was very convincing about me being stuck in the lower paid one as she would never pull me out of it for something else for the sake of her/their reputation with the company.
> 
> Just rang other agency, if they don't call me back in 10 mins I'm calling them again. This is sort of fun, in a sick way



God how fucking horrible for you


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 29, 2009)

sojourner said:


> God how fucking horrible for you



Sarcasm?


----------



## kittyP (May 29, 2009)

Off to meet the boy.

Have a good weekend all of you and good luck with the agencies 5t3IIa


----------



## sojourner (May 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sarcasm?



God no

Sorry stella, only just seen this

it was not sarcasm


fuck - posting on the dragging thread on a saturday feels very wrong, but i just thought i'd post that

so you didn't think i was being sarky


----------



## Badgers (May 30, 2009)

Record straight


----------



## sojourner (May 30, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Record straight



set


----------



## Badgers (May 30, 2009)

Bit cheeky bringing this thread into play on a sunny Saturday but have been doing a bit of work today.

Turkish company
I quoted them £5000 for some work
They have offered me £4000 and a free stay in a posh villa in Turkey + all flights and stuff


----------



## marty21 (May 30, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Bit cheeky bringing this thread into play on a sunny Saturday but have been doing a bit of work today.
> 
> Turkish company
> I quoted them £5000 for some work
> They have offered me £4000 and a free stay in a posh villa in Turkey + all flights and stuff



you, me , a villa, what could go wrong?


----------



## Badgers (May 30, 2009)

marty21 said:


> you, me , a villa, what could go wrong?



It is a big fucking three bed villa to be fair to them 
Also it does have a wicked pool


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 31, 2009)

sojourner said:


> God no
> 
> Sorry stella, only just seen this
> 
> ...



Cheers


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 31, 2009)

.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2009)

Blurrrggh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 1, 2009)

You said it brother


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2009)

Guy at work has chicken pox


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 1, 2009)

How retro


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2009)

Just got an invoice for 25p 
Posted first class to us


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 1, 2009)

lol

What do they do that costs 25p?


----------



## prunus (Jun 1, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Guy at work has chicken pox





5t3IIa said:


> How retro



Guy in my office has mumps.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 1, 2009)

ouch


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2009)

prunus said:


> Guy in my office has mumps.



Mumps is bad for teh gentlemen - it can make yer bollocks swell and causes infertility 

I have started my period so feel fat, bloated, knackered, sweaty and generally fed up


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2009)

another long day, will finish at 5. but have to hang around til 8 for a meeting that will go on til 10


----------



## prunus (Jun 1, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mumps is bad for teh gentlemen - it can make yer bollocks swell and causes infertility



Yeah I know.  But he's an annoying git and shouldn't be allowed to breed anyway.  So sod him.

I'm all heart today,


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2009)

prunus said:


> Yeah I know.  But he's an annoying git and shouldn't be allowed to breed anyway.  So sod him.
> 
> I'm all heart today,





He might pass it on though. I think all the gentlemen in your office should wear two pairs of pants, one on the inside and one on the outside of heir trousers, just to be on the safe side!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mumps is bad for teh gentlemen - it can make yer bollocks swell and causes infertility
> 
> I have started my period so feel fat, bloated, knackered, sweaty and generally fed up



I had mumps as a kid, my mum got me to play with another kid who had mumps, so that i got mumps out of the way, me and the kid then had a week or so off school, and just played *ALL THE TIME*


----------



## prunus (Jun 1, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He might pass it on though. I think all the gentlemen in your office should wear two pairs of pants, one on the inside and one on the outside of *heir trousers*, just to be on the safe side!



Ah, great-grandad's pantaloons.  They don't make them like that anymore.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2009)

prunus said:


> Ah, great-grandad's pantaloons.  They don't make them like that anymore.



D'oh


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2009)

Hungry


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2009)

___~~~


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Cheers



  So how are things looking today stella?

I have sacked my crap receptionist this morning.  She wasn't exactly terribly surprised, given last week's extra catalogue of lies, deceit, and business-bashing.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 1, 2009)

sojourner said:


> So how are things looking today stella?
> 
> I have sacked my crap receptionist this morning.  She wasn't exactly terribly surprised, given last week's extra catalogue of lies, deceit, and business-bashing.



I've not done anything at all yet today apart from make and drink coffe and have some tomato soup and a bagel 

I should call the agy and also call the dole thingy (makes sense to sign on asap in case nothing good happens).

trouble is I feel like crap after 3 days drinking, courtesy of my nice mates what feel sorry for me 

Business bashing? Wtf? People are so mad, didn't she want a job?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I *should call the agy and also call the dole thingy* (makes sense to sign on asap in case nothing good happens).
> 
> trouble is I feel like crap after 3 days drinking, courtesy of my nice mates what feel sorry for me
> 
> Business bashing? Wtf? People are so mad, didn't she want a job?



Yes, you do, get on with it *stern face*

Business bashing - to summarise, not paying cheques in, disrupting cashflow, lying about it, antagonising tenants in imaginative ways...stupid girl.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 1, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yes, you do, get on with it *stern face*
> 
> Business bashing - to summarise, not paying cheques in, disrupting cashflow, lying about it, antagonising tenants in imaginative ways...stupid girl.



OK I've got the dole office fresh claim number. Am going to smoke this fag first.

At my last job we had a convo about the person who I'd replaced. He'd pretended to do loads of stuff and lied about it. It was basic admin that he was hired to do and had experience doing...so it wasn't *hard*. Why do people lie and shit? It flumoxes me.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 1, 2009)

lol agy just rang - I've got a job from 2pm to 6pm today only 

Being a massive hassle monkey works kids!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Why do people lie and shit? It flumoxes me.


I don't know - but it's guaranteed to wind me up in seconds

I always make a point of this - don't lie to me, doesn't matter what you've done, it can always be resolved.  everyone fucks up.  just don't lie about it 



5t3IIa said:


> lol agy just rang - I've got a job from 2pm to 6pm today only
> 
> Being a massive hassle monkey works kids!



wahey!


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm gonna make some porno.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2009)

That's nice dear

Would anyone like a biscuit?


----------



## prunus (Jun 1, 2009)

porno biscuit?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2009)

Lunch soon


----------



## prunus (Jun 1, 2009)

porno biscuit?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> lol agy just rang - I've got a job from 2pm to 6pm today only
> 
> Being a massive hassle monkey works kids!


Nice one


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2009)

I have just managed to apill a glass of water over my desk and drop a load of work on the floow.

I am wank-hands today. And not in a good way


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2009)

Shopping done
Not much, just packed lunch stuff and a couple of jacket spuds 

Hot out there though, am a bit sweaty at my desk and need the next 3.5 hours to fly past


----------



## Yetman (Jun 1, 2009)

I've got so much shit to do but just cant be arsed COS I'M OFF TO FUCKING SPAIN TOMORROW!!   

But no really I'm going to be in so much trouble when I get back if I dont sort this so I really must get on with it. After checking out a few more threads.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2009)

Where in Spain?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2009)

I am currently staring at the white waistband and blue shod buttock cheeks (well the top of them!) of my - considerably - younger colleague from Sales who is bending down to mend the printer 

I hope it's a fault that needs a lot of attention


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2009)

Chicken Pox boy has gone home early via the doctors


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Chicken Pox boy has gone home early via the doctors



(((Chicken Pox Boy)))

I would imagine that is not nice for an adult. Or in this heat


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2009)

He was fading at his desk


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2009)

Trying to put together a delivery plan

Failing to put together a delivery plan


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2009)

Chicken Pox boy has just been signed off for 10 days by the doctors  

My workload just got nasty


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2009)

I actually managed to fill a page with ideas for the delivery plan.  Fuck me.

Nasty as in more work bajjy?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2009)

More work sadly
Not the end of the world though, might slow down the drag


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2009)

Badgers said:


> More work sadly
> Not the end of the world though, *might slow down the drag*



well, exactly

drag isn't as much fun as it should be


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2009)

Come on now


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2009)

bye bye


----------



## Yetman (Jun 1, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Where in Spain?



Somewhere near malaga, not sure, belamedena? I've just been told to bring my passport and bag and turn up at the pub 

Have a good time draggers, this is going to be sweet


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Somewhere near malaga, not sure, belamedena? I've just been told to bring my passport and bag and turn up at the pub
> 
> Have a good time draggers, this is going to be sweet



Have a top time - not like it needs saying like


----------



## Yetman (Jun 1, 2009)

Cheers soj, hope I get back ok. If I dont, can you please do my dead thread? Ta x


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Cheers soj, hope I get back ok. If I dont, can you please do my dead thread? Ta x



Yeh man, already got most of your obituary typed out 

Just need your favourite funeral songs to complete it


erm, you did get travel insurance, didn't you?


----------



## Yetman (Jun 1, 2009)

sojourner said:


> erm, you did get travel insurance, didn't you?



lol! This is me your talking to! Of course I didnt!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 1, 2009)

Still at this job  ONe day is actually going to be the full 24 hrs at this rate 

Mustn't grumble *loads timesheet*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Still at this job  ONe day is actually going to be the full 24 hrs at this rate
> 
> Mustn't grumble *loads timesheet*



Nooo - but at least it's some cash. What time will you finish?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2009)

Just about awake but not sure if I am alive yet


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nooo - but at least it's some cash. What time will you finish?



8.30pm! Did 7 hours and got a free dinner!

Interview at agy for a well-paid temp gig this morning.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2009)

At least you are seeing some activity babes. 
Fingers are crossed that this one comes good. 

I have a day of sending emails to people that will be ignored.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 2, 2009)

survived my first day back in wage slavery yesterday, seem to be working with a good bunch of people now, out for dinner with top boss today tho  hope i don't put my foot in it.....


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2009)

Is boss paying?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 2, 2009)

hope so.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2009)

Good news

I went to make some sarnies today and found out we have no spread


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 2, 2009)

go to the shops and a ~~~ on the way maybe?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2009)

Have back up in work fridge so not all bad.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2009)

A happy ending


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2009)

__~


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 2, 2009)

There are few finer ways to start the day than sitting at the front on the top deck of the 205 bus with the sun shining listening to "I Was a Male Stripper in a Go-Go Bar"


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2009)

Hungry x 1000000


----------



## prunus (Jun 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> There are few finer ways to start the day than sitting at the front on the top deck of the 205 bus with the sun shining listening to "I Was a Male Stripper in a Go-Go Bar"



Beer.

And crisps.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2009)

Great - got a call at 8.30 from blokey receptionist - he's got food poisoning.  Yeh right.  So had to drive for an hour to get over here and cover

fucking RECEPTION again man   I am doomed not to be able to fucking well finish any of my new projects, thanks to endless phone and door answering


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 2, 2009)

prunus said:


> Beer.
> 
> And crisps.



You got mumps yet


----------



## prunus (Jun 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You got mumps yet



No; I did have them as a kid, so hopefully I'm immune.  Hopefully...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 2, 2009)

prunus said:


> No; I did have them as a kid, so hopefully I'm immune.  Hopefully...



Hope so 

I have forgotten my melon today. And that is not a euphamism


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2009)

Happy vibes in the draggers thread


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2009)

No Talky Man today but he is back tomorrow
Chicken Pox Boy is at home in bed
Failed Actor is here today though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2009)

Stupid agy summoned me to theirs in Holborn at 11 for a 'briefing' for an interview in St James at 12.30  So they gave me a job description and we made awkward conversation for a few mins and that was it.
Bonus is I've found the most comfortable park bench in London! Blog updated!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 2, 2009)

Badgers said:


> No Talky Man today but he is back tomorrow
> Chicken Pox Boy is at home in bed
> *Failed Actor is here today though*



That's me though


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2009)

Now smoking a fag in a different park ffs


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Now smoking a fag in a different park ffs



Hope your interview goes okay


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2009)

Bored of work now
Not much new there 

Really struggling so far this week for some reason?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2009)

Moan, moan, moan, moan.... 

What is wrong with me right now?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2009)

Just fed up of this minging recession maybe, bajjy?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2009)

Probably a fair bit of that Sojjy...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2009)

been investigating today - trying to find out if an bloke who died in 2003 was an uncle of mine (long story - he was always very difficult to get hold off, and another uncle died last week  and the family wanted to get hold of other uncle for the funeral)  so have spoken to a hospital, to a funeral director, to death registrar and to the coroner's office, still not sure it is other uncle, might have to go down to coroner's office next week to look at inquest report, and see if i can identify him


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> been investigating today - trying to find out if an bloke who died in 2003 was an uncle of mine (long story - he was always very difficult to get hold off, and another uncle died last week  and the family wanted to get hold of other uncle for the funeral)  so have spoken to a hospital, to a funeral director, to death registrar and to the coroner's office, still not sure it is other uncle, might have to go down to coroner's office next week to look at inquest report, and see if i can identify him


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2009)

(((Draggers)))


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2009)

cheers guys, I'm ok tbh, would like to know for sure, another cousin is making other enquiries, we might know more later today


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2009)

Only popped out for a bit to the park 
Really, really hot out there and bikinis as far as the eye can see


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 2, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Only popped out for a bit to the park
> Really, really hot out there and bikinis as far as the eye can see



That's cheered you up


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2009)

It was pleasing but made walking back to the office twice as hard


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 2, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It was pleasing but made walking back to the office twice as hard





The newbie is eating a subway sandwich which seems to be the same size as his arm!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The newbie is eating a subway sandwich which seems to be the same size as his arm!



subway, last time i ate one of them, I got the squits


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2009)

Back home now. Interview went OK I suppose, ta 

I am scraping toegther lunch - am having noodles with chopped up fishfingers and a bagel


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2009)

Meatball one


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> subway, last time i ate one of them, I got the squits



Nasty 



5t3IIa said:


> Back home now. Interview went OK I suppose, ta
> 
> I am scraping toegther lunch - am having noodles with chopped up fishfingers and a bagel



A fishfinger bagel sounds yum!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2009)

__~


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2009)

Well whaddaya know.  Boss liked delivery plan so much he's got me doing a friggin business plan for it now.  

Fucked if I'm doing owt now though - worked my ARSE off this affy and made an accidental sale as well 

Want wine and spliff now.  Give me my fucking rewards NOW


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2009)

Only two of us left
Other one is leaving soon
This means I may be leaving a few mins after her


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2009)

Think I'm gonna go for a slightly early dart

See ya tomorrow draggerz


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2009)

Bye from Sojjy and bye from me in about 15 mins


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2009)

Am waiting for agy to rin with good or bad news


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 2, 2009)

there's a man dressed in top hat and tails, a bridal veil, sunglasses, purple shorts, walking stick and flippers on the pavement opposite my window on the high street at the moment....


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2009)

Thank you and goodnight


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2009)

Wednesday already, hope it does not drag too much! 

Pretty good sleep last night so not feeling too bad but have a hectic four days coming up from tomorrow.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2009)

TM in today  

Already pissing me off big time repeating himself over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over.............


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 3, 2009)

Up early as we had to take the cat to the vets for a check up. I now have a couple of lovely scratches from trying to get him into the cat box. He hates us now. Real hatred.

I shall try and placate him later with cat milk.


----------



## prunus (Jun 3, 2009)

Strolling to work in the sunshine, late and not caring


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2009)

Mixed morning moods for us draggers then?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 3, 2009)

I am trying to get up the energy - and enthusiasm - to clean the bathroom


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2009)

__~ 

As soon as TM stops talking on the phone.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2009)

off to specsavers after work, eye test and selection of new glasses


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 3, 2009)

Another day in limbo 
At least my cat doesn't hate me


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2009)

I want to go home now


----------



## rennie (Jun 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> off to specsavers after work, eye test and selection of new glasses



You might run into me! (except I am going on my lunch hour).


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2009)

Spec Day! 

I have not had mine done for so many years. 
Or the dentist, or the doctor or anything really.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Spec Day!
> 
> I have not had mine done for so many years.
> Or the dentist, or the doctor or anything really.



last time I went to a doctor was about 1995 i think, still haven't got around to registering with a new one, which I should have done when I moved in 1997


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2009)

Talky Man will require a doctor soon


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 3, 2009)

Everyone who I can have a normal conversation with are all out, and the three who are in are all boring as fuck.  Topics so far today have included our non-existent window cleaner, hypothetical weather and the congestion (2 lorries) outside our unit.

Early lunch today I think...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2009)

Just decided to have a smoke
I can hardly contain myself


----------



## rennie (Jun 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Spec Day!
> 
> I have not had mine done for so many years.
> Or the dentist, or the doctor or anything really.



I just got back. I pick up my new glasses tomorrow!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2009)

Should you have gone to Spec Savers?


----------



## rennie (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm glad I did, actually. They were very nice but tried to get me to buy expensive specs. I politely refused.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2009)

Cor - where did the morning go?!  I have written a business plan.  Go me.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2009)

Not on reception then Soj?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Not on reception then Soj?



No - does it show?   I can actually GET STUFF DONE


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2009)

Tiredness desptite 8.5 hours kip last night.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2009)

Me too

But then, I'm tired most of the time these days.  Think I just have to face the fact that my energy levels are just not what they used to be.  Fucking oldsville


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 3, 2009)

I have cleaned the bathroom, hung the washing up and de-smeared the downstairs windows. Oh and done the work I brought home.

That is enough domestic goddessing, now I want to play video games!

The cat had kind of forgiven me but I fear it may just be a front leading to more retribution of the biting kind later


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2009)

Right, lunch break before TM dies


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 3, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The cat had kind of forgiven me but I fear it may just be a front leading to more retribution of the biting kind later



Can't you bribe him with food or something? My cats are very fickle like that.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2009)

4 hours to my eye-test! and trying on new glasses, one normal, one sunglasses I reckon in the two for one deal 

<does sex wee>


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2009)

Trip to town done
Annoyed by everyone that came withing 10ft of me


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 3, 2009)

God I am _knackered _with all this doing nothing nonsense 

Plan for rest of day:
1. Play on interweb until 3pm
2. Watch Columbo
3. Have a nap
4. Go on the radio at 7pm


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2009)

I want to be home now too! 
Not sure what is up with me this week?
Need to buck up my ideas, only two sleeps till Friday!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2009)

Saw this while walking round town: 







Mega-phones blaring


----------



## prunus (Jun 3, 2009)

I have an enormous instrument.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2009)

?


----------



## prunus (Jun 3, 2009)

This:


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2009)

Closer to 4pm now and the work ethic is all but done


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Closer to 4pm now and the work ethic is all but done




this ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2009)

Meh, I guess I can survive the last bit of the day!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 3, 2009)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes!!! - marketing meeting done, policy job delegated, application form almost complete, and one last spreadsheet commmmmmplETE!!

Woo.

Got so much done today - funny how a whole change of scene can excite your work ethic


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2009)

Fucking hell - you can tell there's a recession on.  Placed job ad on jobcentreplus on Monday, and now have 30 applications already, in a place where I've struggled to get even 5 over a month in the past!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2009)

Fuck this, I am outta here and legging it home losers!!!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Fuck this, I am outta here and legging it home losers!!!



bye bye bajjy, bye bye


----------



## prunus (Jun 3, 2009)

I definitely got lost somewhere out in the world.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2009)

Woke up 
Coffee for me 
Tea and birthday presents for wifey  

Now have to get my head back to work mode and get out the door


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KITTY!

I'm back at the plce I left today  For less money 

Glad to have a job, massively pissed off that the money is shit


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2009)

I have job horrors today too. 
Guy who I am contracted to is not giving out good vibes and thing seem to be slowing down again. 
Should be used to this kind of crap but it still annoys me and makes me realise how little I have in the way of a back up plan right now.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 4, 2009)

It's only just gone 8.30 and you have job horrors?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah, not good is it? 

I hope it is baseless but this last year has been a rollercoaster so assuming the worst is hard to avoid. 
Guess that I should put my head down, stop worrying and try and fix this?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 4, 2009)

Can only put our head down or ask him outright if anything's up, hope there's not - maybe he's just having a bad day/week?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2009)

friday eve  had my eye test, ordered glasses and shades  will pick up Monday


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2009)

Friday Eve does help the mood somewhat. 
Meal in tonight to spoil my lady and an early night. 
Friday tomorrow and drinks for her birthday in Kennington. 
Saturday over to the in-laws for dinner and drinks
Sunday over to see my family then sleep 
Work begins again


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2009)

Lunch plan....

Food shopping and hair/beard trim I think


----------



## sojourner (Jun 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Yeah, not good is it?
> 
> I hope it is baseless but this last year has been a rollercoaster so assuming the worst is hard to avoid.
> Guess that I should put my head down, stop worrying and try and fix this?



  hope it's all okay and that he is just having a bad day.

I am losing the will to live.  Having to summarise a 40 fucking page business plan written by a software designer - try to get it down to 5 pages or less.  fuck me this is boring.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 4, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I am losing the will to live.  Having to summarise a 40 fucking page business plan written by a software designer - try to get it down to 5 pages or less.  fuck me this is boring.



Just change the font size?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 4, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Just change the font size?



heh - oh god, I wish it was that simple

It's not even about any exciting software - even the subject bores me to death


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2009)

Yawn, the radio is hurting my head.. 

Magic fucking FM


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Yawn, the radio is hurting my head..
> 
> Magic fucking FM



Ouch! That is bad - I imagine they spend all day playing "Baker Street" and other easy-listening pleasures 

Things are pretty quiet here which suites me as I am not feeling too well.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2009)

You done your phone upgrade Qoggy?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2009)

TM is also hurting me today...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You done your phone upgrade Qoggy?



Yes! Still getting used to the phone, especially using the touchscreen/stylus which I am finding slows me down a bit with texting for instance beacuse I am not used to using it, but I like it as a handset.

Very easy and instinctive to use, which I have always found with Nokia, though turning 'off' the functions is not always clear, which led me to being connected to the t'internet for about 12 hours the other day  Luckily there is a usage cap of £1.50 with Orange so .... Camera is good and the music player is very good.

Current ringtone is Depeche Mode's "John the Revelator"


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2009)

Sometimes you are having a shit day and you hear about someones elses day which puts it all in perspective.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 4, 2009)

I needed to read that ^ this one has been a bit shit so far, but like you say, not as bad as someone else's might've been.

Frustrating shit day is frustrating and shit!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2009)

Yep.... 
Have hassles but they can be dealt with, just need to pull fingers out and so on. 

Got dinner sorted

Spatchcock Chicken
New potatoes 
Chestnut mushrooms 
Salad


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 4, 2009)

Sounds lush.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2009)

150 minutes to go, then it's one day to the w/e  seeing my mammy and daddy on Saturday for a wedding reception, meeting them in Cricklewood


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2009)

I am going to edge towards the door at 5pm 
Still got a while to go but can make it


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 4, 2009)

I think I might _need_ chocolate to get me to 16.45


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2009)

Woman has just strolled in with a KFC
I want a KFC now


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2009)

Zinger?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2009)

I would go for a Zinger Tower I think
She went for a Fully Loaded


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I would go for a Zinger Tower I think
> She went for a Fully Loaded



what's in the fully loaded?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2009)

Fillet Burger 
Once piece of chicken 
Fries
Side
Drink


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 4, 2009)

All in a bun?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Fillet Burger
> Once piece of chicken
> Fries
> Side
> Drink



that's a lot, I might have to share that tbh


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 4, 2009)

marty21 said:


> that's a lot, I might have to share that tbh



Lightweight! That is a mere snack for someone of my ample girth


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Lightweight! That is a mere snack for someone of my ample girth



seems a lot of chicken


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 4, 2009)

marty21 said:


> seems a lot of chicken



There is no such thing as a lot of chicken


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2009)

People in the office now discussing the 'good' slots on Smooth FM


----------



## sojourner (Jun 4, 2009)

ihatethisihatethisihatethis

I am so fucking BOREDDDDDDD   I am actually gnashing my teeth, this is so boring.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2009)

just over an hour to go

get me new glasses and shades on Monday btw


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 4, 2009)

marty21 said:


> just over an hour to go
> 
> *get me new glasses and shades on Monday btw*



 Photos will be expected so we can express our sartorial judgement!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2009)

((Sojjy)) 

I am the same
Not getting any sense from people I am talking to
Feeling tired and motivation is super low now 

Not too long now though


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

*makes a flurbbly raspberry type noise to signify utter boredom*


----------



## sojourner (Jun 4, 2009)

Motivation gone.  

Will get going on the rest of this motherfucking of the alltimemostmotherfuckingboringjobsofalltime tomorrow


----------



## sojourner (Jun 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *makes a flurbbly raspberry type noise to signify utter boredom*



*considers outsourcing motherfuckingboringjob to stella* 

Fancy reading 40 pages of geekspeak aerodynamic design software business plan, mate? And then summarising it?  Will pay £10 per hour.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

sojourner said:


> *considers outsourcing motherfuckingboringjob to stella*
> 
> Fancy reading 40 pages of geekspeak aerodynamic design software business plan, mate? And then summarising it?  Will pay £10 per hour.



Aha your first mistake was to not specify a flat-rate. Summarising that nonsense could take me _days_


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Photos will be expected so we can express our sartorial judgement!



will do boss


a busy hour brings me to 18 minutes to go  interesting chat with an actor (killed twice in midsummer murders darling)


----------



## baldrick (Jun 4, 2009)

booooooooooooooooored


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2009)

Got my 5pm exit sorted now! 
Desk cleared and bag packed!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Aha your first mistake was to not specify a flat-rate. Summarising that nonsense could take me _days_



it's a 2 week job, working 24/7, that's 368 hours at £10 an hour, £3680 in total, offer to do it for £3k as Soj is a mate


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it's a 2 week job, working 24/7, that's 368 hours at £10 an hour, £3680 in total, offer to do it for £3k as Soj is a mate



Sounds fair. Sling it over soj - shall I PM email addy?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sounds fair. Sling it over soj - shall I PM email addy?



sorry it's 336 hours - still offer to do it for 3 grand, still a discount innit


----------



## sojourner (Jun 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Aha your first mistake was to not specify a flat-rate. Summarising that nonsense could take me _days_



It IS going to take me days! 

Unfortunately this is all a bit pointless, cos although we are recharging me, it's a paper-shifting exercise.  

Seriously, if I thought I could get away with recharging you as a subbie, I would.  Once we get a bit more sorted, I might well be in touch, if you're interested?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Mr 10%*



sojourner said:


> It IS going to take me days!
> 
> Unfortunately this is all a bit pointless, cos although we are recharging me, it's a paper-shifting exercise.
> 
> Seriously, if I thought I could get away with recharging you as a subbie, I would.  Once we get a bit more sorted, I might well be in touch, if you're interested?



all inquiries through her agent please


----------



## sojourner (Jun 4, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it's a 2 week job



heh - I've got 2 more days and that's it


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 4, 2009)

_lucky you all go jobs _

I'm waiting for council to call go email they viewing my application.
they will call today or tomorrow 

_like a puppet on a string  _


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2009)

Friday
Friday
Friday

Woke feeling like poo on a stick but weekend is pretty much here, just one more day to survive. 
Out for birthday drinks tonight in Kennington and possibly onto Brixton afterwards depending on tiredness. 
Looking forward to sleeping till late tomorrow.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 5, 2009)

Friday! Got nice evening planned - pre-FNM drinks with fantastic urbanite then an old friend is arriving at midnight. Plus my new job has 9.30 start so lazy morning  
Soj: will reply to yr post when i'm at work and can concentrate


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2009)

Sitting at desk 
Coffee cooling in mug
F1 first practise streamed in the background


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 5, 2009)

Sitting on sofa
Cold coffee
One last fag
Radio 4


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 5, 2009)

Argh, only me and two boring fuckers in today.  So it looks like a day of shit conversations mixed with deathly silence


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2009)

Talky Man is not in today which is good
Failed Actor is here in his place 

Once again I am feeling tired today and really need to have an easy week or two.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 5, 2009)

I have a long weekend of decorating to look forward to.

Boring fuckers are currently making wild speculations about why someone else isn't in.  Just ring him and ask FFS!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 5, 2009)

Morning... FRIDAY! 

I have a meeting, but is the practice over yet Badgers?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 5, 2009)

Yay Friday!

Boo - it is only 9.30 and I am ALREADY pissing about avoiding doing this work


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Morning... FRIDAY!
> 
> I have a meeting, but is the practice over yet Badgers?



Just finished 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/motorsport/formula_one/8083961.stm

Hamilton 2nd 
Button 11th


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 5, 2009)

made it thru the first week, they've been working me hard already, no time for mucking about. 3 meetings today, one to set work plan and objectives.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2009)

Good news PT

Raining outside now


----------



## marty21 (Jun 5, 2009)

overslept - mrs21 left at 7.50 thought i'd listen to the radio for a bit, suddenly it was 8.45


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Good news PT
> 
> Raining outside now



No, it can't rain. I have me glads on and _stuff to do_!!



marty21 said:


> overslept - mrs21 left at 7.50 thought i'd listen to the radio for a bit, suddenly it was 8.45



Oooh lovely. That's the bit of sleep that always does the best job


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2009)

Eeek! 

I have not done that for a long while now 
Could easily have overslept till Saturday today though 
Will you get any grief over this?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 5, 2009)

I slept in a bit today...and am still sleepy. Perhaps I will draw some eyes on my glasses so I look awake while really having a surreptitious snooze


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 5, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Perhaps I will draw some eyes on my glasses so I look awake while really having a surreptitious snooze








?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Eeek!
> 
> I have not done that for a long while now
> Could easily have overslept till Saturday today though
> Will you get any grief over this?



i think I got away with it


(small offices and work mates who cover for you))))


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 5, 2009)

God, it's freezing in here. I expect the air con is on the same setting as the burny hot days on Mon & Tues


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2009)

Lazy lazy 
Sleepy sleepy 

Gotta keep the Friday faith and feeling going.


----------



## prunus (Jun 5, 2009)

Snoozy here too.

Up to 3 last night.

Not big, and not clever.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 5, 2009)

So hungry! Am always hungry obviously but ffs. I've moved from 1st floor = Sammich Lady at 1130 to 7th floor = Sammich lady in late afternoon 

I can see her making her way up in the glass lift - so near and yet so far


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 5, 2009)

prunus said:


> Snoozy here too.
> 
> Up to 3 last night.
> 
> Not big, and not clever.




I bet you'll feel proper brainy when you wake up on the disableds floor


----------



## prunus (Jun 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I bet you'll feel proper brainy when you wake up on the disableds floor



Yeah, well at least I'm allowed to be in there now - seems I'm borderline Aspergers' (see other thread)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 5, 2009)

prunus said:


> Yeah, well at least I'm allowed to be in there now - seems I'm borderline Aspergers' (see other thread)



Link?


----------



## prunus (Jun 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Link?



'tis this one: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=291438

You have to promise to post your score though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 5, 2009)

prunus said:


> 'tis this one: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=291438
> 
> You have to promise to post your score though.



Agree: 7,12,22: 1 point
Disagree: 1,8,14,24,27,29,30,37,49,50: 1 point
Score: 13

Wassat mean?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 5, 2009)

oh, it means I'm not on the autistic spectrum. Soz, didn't read it, couldn't concentrate


----------



## prunus (Jun 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> oh, it means I'm not on the autistic spectrum. Soz, didn't read it, couldn't concentrate



Why not...?  Eye candy in the room?

Plus, that building looks familiar - are you just of London Wall there?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2009)

Scored 15


----------



## sojourner (Jun 5, 2009)

Woohoo!  I am making headway!  5 pages done for draft, and now just have to edit


----------



## prunus (Jun 5, 2009)

Right, so I am a odd 'un then.  Oh well.  Can I be the draggers' token social retard please?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2009)

How many do we actually need


----------



## prunus (Jun 5, 2009)

Is it not written: and the freak shall inherit the earth?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 5, 2009)

been to the bank, bought my lunch, ate my lunch (I was starving) 4 hours 38 mins to go to the w/e


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2009)

Might be sneaking for a pint at lunchtime. 
Boss mans birthday today


----------



## sojourner (Jun 5, 2009)

Sat down to eat lunch, sulky daughter marching round 'looking' for gloves to do the weeding in the front garden that she promised to do 2 weeks ago, then she strops a bit more saying she can't find the gloves so I just shouted at her 'LOOK IN THE FUCKING DRAWERS THEN' 

jesus wept, I just want my fucking lunch


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 5, 2009)

I scored 17 in than test thingy - bang in the average me


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 5, 2009)

it's raining and i have shorts on....i'm turning into one of the Kentish Town loons already....


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I just shouted at her 'LOOK IN THE FUCKING DRAWERS THEN'



Social services are on their way


----------



## sojourner (Jun 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Social services are on their way



Nah, she's 18 now, they don't bother anymore


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2009)

In other news we are gonna break the 6000 post mark soon. 
We gonna let this one run till 10,000 or not?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> In other news we are gonna break the 6000 post mark soon.
> *We gonna let this one run till 10,000 or not*?



I think we should

I think we should because it will be a recession-busting in-your-face-world kinda thing to do. 

Don't you?

Oh - and apparently my daughter now has ants in her shoes.  I had to sew my mouth shut to stop myself replying with a smartarse answer about pants


----------



## prunus (Jun 5, 2009)

Don't forget to tell her about them laying eggs under her toenails.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2009)

Birthday lunch drinks are underway
Oddly I am not really in the mood for a Friday pint today
Might have one and see how it sits though


----------



## sojourner (Jun 5, 2009)

prunus said:


> Don't forget to tell her about them laying eggs under her toenails.



  I will do that right now


----------



## baldrick (Jun 5, 2009)

it's going to start raining soon isn't it?  i didn't bring a brolly and i have to go into town later 

*looks gloomily out of window*


----------



## sojourner (Jun 5, 2009)

Well that failed fucking miserably - she just said 'good for them'


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Jun 5, 2009)

lunch time soon


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2009)

Raining here in SW18
Not too heavy but annoying 
Hope it clears for wifeys drinks tonight


----------



## sojourner (Jun 5, 2009)

I have 40 cvs to review this affy



AND I have to go and cover reception again


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 5, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> it's raining and i have shorts on....i'm turning into one of the Kentish Town loons already....



You need a vest and flip slops and then stride along in the rain giving a cheery "Hello!" to passersby in order to be a proper loon. And to ensure everyone avoids you


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2009)

Shorts are actually better
Less material to dry out?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 5, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I have 40 cvs to review this affy
> 
> 
> 
> AND I have to go and cover reception again



again!!!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 5, 2009)

marty21 said:


> again!!!



I know   This time one of them are off to the hospital - how very fucking dare she    (it's only a follow on check up, before the accusations of being a monster are thrust upon me)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 5, 2009)

mmm, £4 sit down meze salad for dinner, and i bought my new colleagues a variety of balkava to win friends and curry favour.

come on draggers, we're round the last bend and into the home straight of the wonderful weekend


----------



## baldrick (Jun 5, 2009)

i've got to book an away day.

should have done it weeks ago  waiting till boss leaves at 2 so she doens't hear me on the phone


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2009)

Two gratis pints of Grolsh 
Then a cheap pepperoni pizza from the new Deli and their magic £2 meal vouchers


----------



## sojourner (Jun 5, 2009)

God this is depressing.

Why do ex-bar staff always think reception work is exactly the same?  Each time I advertise, at least half of the applicants have only ever done bar work. WTF?

It's like me applying to do fucking gardening or something


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh god my new boss is a very sweet man but he is soooo boring! I get the involuntary yawn attacks when he's explaining something to me. Very very thorough - we spent an hour going through expense claim forms...and these forms were either for mielage or books, nothing else. I nearly dropped off, bless him.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2009)

Yaaaaawning at my desk now
Had too many 'wake up' smoke breaks already


----------



## baldrick (Jun 5, 2009)

half an hour to go...


----------



## sojourner (Jun 5, 2009)

amen to that


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 5, 2009)

you've not gone religious on us have you soj?!


----------



## Epico (Jun 5, 2009)

Hallelujah!

30 minutes to go.


----------



## pootle (Jun 5, 2009)

Innit!

This afternoon has gone a bit faster, but I'm too darned much looking forward to the weekend to be at work (if you see what I mean )

Might sneak off and have a shower in a mo


----------



## sojourner (Jun 5, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you've not gone religious on us have you soj?!



well I guess I might, cos I'm fucking praying on my knees for 5 o clock to come around paulie


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 5, 2009)

sojourner said:


> well I guess I might, cos I'm fucking praying on my knees for 5 o clock to come around paulie


not long now til a nice big glass of vino collapso and spliffage though my dear, keep the faith


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2009)

Kill me


----------



## sojourner (Jun 5, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> not long now til a nice big glass of vino collapso and spliffage though my dear, keep the faith



 You read my mind

I only have about a glass of red in a bottle at home.  I think I might call by my local drinky establishment on the way home


----------



## sojourner (Jun 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Kill me



No - stop showing off.

It's nearly hometime and you can go soon.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 5, 2009)

Bollocks to it

The place is empty

I'm outta here 

have a good one y'all! byeeee


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2009)

I am packed up
All applications are shut down except one (this) browser
Doors and windows are locked 
Any minute now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 5, 2009)

Trouble with starting at 9.30 means I finish at 5.30


----------



## prunus (Jun 5, 2009)

This tow-own, is coming like a ghost town.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 5, 2009)

Watching NCIS

have a great w/e draggers


----------



## prunus (Jun 8, 2009)

It's..................MONDAY!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 8, 2009)

I went out last night but feel fine!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2009)

Weekend was great but not the most relaxing. 
Back into work today and old 'ghosts' from former companies have appeared so have to cover tracks.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Weekend was great but not the most relaxing.
> Back into work today and old 'ghosts' from former companies have appeared so have to cover tracks.



mysterious 

had a funny old weekend, some good , some sad, off to a funeral on Thursday (connected to the sad part)


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 8, 2009)

me nannys died an I'm really angry at my bloody dad for being such a selfish fuckwit.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 8, 2009)

sorry about your nan TP, my uncle died a week or so ago, we're putting him in the ground on Thursday


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm just grateful I've got my massive sunnies tbh... its gonna be an awful funeral full of people I aint seen for like 15 years all wantin to ask about me poxy illness...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 8, 2009)

sorry to hear about your nan tp and your uncle marty.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 8, 2009)

s'ok old Adelaide had a good innings


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2009)

People dying


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> People dying



Yeah innit 

(((bony hug for tp)))

(((big silver bear hug for marts)))


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2009)

Woman in the office has her fan heater on 

(((British Summer)))


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 8, 2009)

I bought a cardigan in today, after last week's goose bump scandal


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2009)

Haircut and beard trim at lunch today 
Gonna eat a big lunch today afterwards


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 8, 2009)

I might go and have a fried breakfast in a cafe on my own... everyones fucking me right off...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2009)

Even me?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I might go and have a fried breakfast in a cafe on my own... everyones fucking me right off...



Do it! And sorry to hear about your Nan


----------



## marty21 (Jun 8, 2009)

my mum just called me to make sure that i have a white shirt and black tie, pretty sure I have , somewhere, she's going to buy a shirt and tie just in case


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2009)

Cheerful stuff now then... 

Went for a pint on Saturday night at the Robin Hood & Little John, Bexleyheath which is an outstanding boozer. Always packed in there but (on the 6th of June) a war veteran walked in resplendent in blazer and medals the whole pub stopped for a moment. A guy at the bar leapt up and offered him his seat and as he walked to the bar everyone smiled, nodded and welcomed him in. The landlord shook him warmly by the hand and gave him a large rum on the house.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2009)

Also really enjoyed listening to loose ends yesterday 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00krgdx/Loose_Ends_06_06_2009/


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2009)

I am 'featured' on the Guardian's "Been There" website talking about travel stuff. This is making me feel insanely excited for some reason...probably because I have no life 

http://www.ivebeenthere.co.uk/articles/top-tipper-helen-mappley.jsp

Oooh you'll I'll find out my real name now  (those who don't already know it!) except it's not really my 'proper' name


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2009)

Famous draggers


----------



## marty21 (Jun 8, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am 'featured' on the Guardian's "Been There" website talking about travel stuff. This is making me feel insanely excited for some reason...probably because I have no life
> 
> http://www.ivebeenthere.co.uk/articles/top-tipper-helen-mappley.jsp
> 
> Oooh you'll I'll find out my real name now  (those who don't already know it!) except it's not really my 'proper' name



excellent stuff


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2009)

Tonight is 'list night' at home
Lists are good for the soul and help me bring order to my mind


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Tonight is 'list night' at home
> Lists are good for the soul and help me bring order to my mind



Lists are good. I like lists


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2009)

Lunch soon
Need lunch soon


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 8, 2009)

QueenOfGoths;9244411]Lists are good. I like lists :cool:[/QUOTE]I can't live without them :o[QUOTE=Badgers said:


> Tonight is 'list night' at home
> Lists are good for the soul and help me bring order to my mind


 maybe it's a Monday thing - we're doing lists tonight


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2009)

Food shopping list 
Lists of things to do and when to do them 
Lists of things we will never do but should be doing


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 8, 2009)

paid the gas bill, ate omlette and chips, now feeling sleepy....


----------



## marty21 (Jun 8, 2009)

got a coffee on the house at the cafe i go to for lunch

methinks I go there a little too much


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> got a coffee on the house at the cafe i go to for lunch
> 
> methinks I go there a little too much



You are a valued customer, marty - I would try and work up to a free sarnie if you can


----------



## Yetman (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm back from Spain and life here is fucking shit 

Spent far too much money that I shouldnt even have been able to get, have about 6 fry ups lodged in my arse and nobody understands what I say any more. I've just been offered a free Oasis ticket for Friday which I've had to turn down and I hate pretty much everything.

And what the fuck is that white stuff on brie? That shoudnt be there surely? It tastes like absolute shit.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 8, 2009)

Where in Spain did you go?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2009)

Glass is fairly full then Yetty?


----------



## Yetman (Jun 8, 2009)

Balmedena or something 

I ended up in some PROPER nice brothel at one point, marble cases full of champagne, tiger skin rugs, great big stone lions in the garden with fountains and stuff. I only went in to get some coke, next minute I'm being charged a tenner a beer and there's a load of babes all lining up in front of me. Fucking nice place this I thought, sat and chilled out drinking my beer (well your going to if you've paid a tenner for the bastard arent ya) - it was only after some lady came over and asked me to choose a girl I was like 'sorry love I only came in for a beer'.

They all jumped up and stormed off scowling at me as they went. Fuckin ho's


----------



## Yetman (Jun 8, 2009)

Glass is all over the floor smashed and some angry barman is cleaning it up swearing at me in spanish badgers mate


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2009)

(((Cerveza)))


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2009)

Yawnometer is currently at 8/10


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 8, 2009)

I had me fry up, it was below par and I'm dissapointed that my favourite best cafe seems to be going down the shitter in  light of the economic climate, I got meself a couple of pairs of golddigga trackies, a top and some pink fake ugg type house slippers, oh and I got a  new keyboard for my mac for a tenner from one of the many stolen goods shops round ere... got it home and the fucking things fulla glass where they got the window smashed, now I'm gonna have to fuckin hoover it...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2009)

Classy Monday then TP? 

Close to the last hour in the prison I call an office and then plan to rush home on sleepy auto-pilot


----------



## Yetman (Jun 8, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I had me fry up, it was below par and I'm dissapointed that my favourite best cafe seems to be going down the shitter in  light of the economic climate



Fucking hate it when you get a disappointing fry up, its like a billion calories for what? About £5.50 thats what. Fuxake


----------



## sojourner (Jun 8, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I'm back from Spain and life here is fucking shit
> 
> Spent far too much money that I shouldnt even have been able to get, have about 6 fry ups lodged in my arse and nobody understands what I say any more. I've just been offered a free Oasis ticket for Friday which I've had to turn down and I hate pretty much everything.
> 
> And what the fuck is that white stuff on brie? That shoudnt be there surely? It tastes like absolute shit.





Can you only 'go' in your own bog then yetty?


----------



## prunus (Jun 8, 2009)

Oops.  Just having a, er, yes, that's it, power-nap at my desk when a major client turned up unexpectedly.  Embarrassing.  Hmm.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2009)

Whoops... 

I was doing some spreadsheet stuff earlier and my head was lolling (not *lol*ing) about


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 8, 2009)

Am smoking a fag. Another 5.30 finish today  i needed the sleep this morning but there is too much hanging about and i don't like it


----------



## sojourner (Jun 8, 2009)

In other news, I finished my summary of geekspeak business plan earlier, and sent it off t'boss   And it's really rather good


----------



## Yetman (Jun 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Can you only 'go' in your own bog then yetty?



Thats the only one I wont go in since the credit crunch, every penny spent is a penny spent soj 

No its just some sort of cheeseburger blockage, it'll work itself out eventually I'm sure, I'm just fearing the 'big day' a bit


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2009)

Killing me slowly now
Such heavy eyelids and so far to commute home


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I'm just fearing the 'big day' a bit



Call the waterboard? 
Tell them to cancel all overtime and get the big knives out?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2009)

Outta here early peeps


----------



## marty21 (Jun 8, 2009)

home now, picked up my new glasses and shades on the way home, listened to a rant just before I left, all about the "shitbags from Camden" "shitting on me" as did the "shitbags from Westminster" and "they're all from shitbag polytechnics" who "have no experience of the real world, the shitbags"  plus other great lines such as 

"i ran a business and I didn't take any holidays, I once worked 36 hours straight" 

plus

"I can't stand the unions, I didn't care if the shitbags went on strike, fuck them, they are shitbags, those unions"

"i had a very successful business until that shitbag landlord, shat all over me "


Mr Shitbag, we salute you!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 8, 2009)

shitbags of the world unite!!!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 8, 2009)

you would say that, hackney shitbag


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 8, 2009)

yeah, you and your clapton round chapel shitbags can only watch and mock


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 8, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Balmedena or something
> 
> I ended up in some PROPER nice brothel at one point, marble cases full of champagne, tiger skin rugs, great big stone lions in the garden with fountains and stuff. I only went in to get some coke, next minute I'm being charged a tenner a beer and there's a load of babes all lining up in front of me. Fucking nice place this I thought, sat and chilled out drinking my beer (well your going to if you've paid a tenner for the bastard arent ya) - it was only after some lady came over and asked me to choose a girl I was like 'sorry love I only came in for a beer'.
> 
> They all jumped up and stormed off scowling at me as they went. Fuckin ho's



dude, i love you so so SO much


----------



## marty21 (Jun 8, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yeah, you and your clapton round chapel shitbags can only watch and mock



we are both part of a humungous hackney shitbag tbf


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> we are both part of a humungous hackney shitbag tbf


_humungous hackney shitbag_ - made me lolz


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> a humungous hackney shitbag tbf





i'm glad i moved out imvoh


----------



## marty21 (Jun 8, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> i'm glad i moved out imvoh



stow shitbag


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> stow shitbag



there's now shitbags in the stow  

(cept the ones wot stole me wallet today )


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 8, 2009)

you've always got the olympics to look forward to dols


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 8, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you've always got the olympics to look forward to dols



not without me wallet i aint


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 8, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> not without me wallet i aint


i'll lend ya. cheer up missus, it ain't all shitbags you know


----------



## marty21 (Jun 8, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> there's now shitbags in the stow
> 
> (cept the ones wot stole me wallet today )



fucking robbing shitbags 


sorry about that luv


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm a Hackney shitbag too.... I wonder what the correlation is with this thread and how many of the participents live in Hackney.... we are all blatantly workshy bums lol ... the question one really has to ask is 'is it all Hackneys fault?'


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 9, 2009)

well it aint my fault, am going to bed cos i'm knacked like  g'night, sleep tight and all that jazz, hackney scumbags rule tings, proper innit tho, easy


----------



## marty21 (Jun 9, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm a Hackney shitbag too.... I wonder what the correlation is with this thread and how many of the participents live in Hackney.... we are all blatantly workshy bums lol ... the question one really has to ask is 'is it all Hackneys fault?'



it's all our fault, we are blates work shy shitbags


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 9, 2009)

it aint my fault either, I'm blaming the shitty council... why the fuck they are gettin that council building refubished next to clissold park is beyond me...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 9, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> it aint my fault either, I'm blaming the shitty council... why the fuck they are gettin that council building refubished next to clissold park is beyond me...



fucking council shitbags


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 9, 2009)

I know man, where the fuck did they get the money from..... another fraudulent scam maybe???? do the cunts not know its credit crunch???


----------



## marty21 (Jun 9, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I know man, where the fuck did they get the money from..... another fraudulent scam maybe???? do the cunts not know its credit crunch???



fraudulent shitbags


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2009)

Morning shitbags!

Bloody weather. Just peed in a pot cuz signing up with quack after work and they wanted a morning one.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2009)

Morning 5t3IIa  
Pretty grim out isn't it? 

Was knackered last night and (shamefully) was asleep at 19:30 and slept straight through till 06:00 this morning!!!! 
No excuse for being tired at work today but will not doubt find time to be bored.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2009)

Morning! I hate hate hate this weather cuz it means I have to think about what shoes to wear 

God my new job is so boring though! Working with nice enough people but I yawn involuntarily all the time which is really bad. It's not like down on the 1st floor


----------



## marty21 (Jun 9, 2009)

i'm a hungover shitbag


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Morning! I hate hate hate this weather cuz it means I have to think about what shoes to wear



I hate this weather because of the umbrellas 

It was not that bad though, only really a drizzle. However I saw (AGAIN) a bloke who was not only wearing a North Face jacket but was also fucking bald as a coot but still required a massive golf umberella the stupid skin bag.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i'm a hungover shitbag



This one of those two week Irish wakes?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2009)

Hangovers on a Loseday are not good! 
I managed one whole can of Grolsh last night before heading to bed. 
Have a carton watermelon juice cooling in the office fridge for the health.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2009)

I've got a pot of pee in my bag! for health!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> This one of those two week Irish wakes?



it hasn't even started yet !

bought some lucozade this morning, which is assisting with the recovery


----------



## prunus (Jun 9, 2009)

The lady announcing the stops on this bus is having a breakdown I think; she's announcing all the stops in random order one after another


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2009)

Lucozade is medecine 

A medicinal pint at lunchtime is also medecine


----------



## marty21 (Jun 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hangovers on a Loseday are not good!
> I managed one whole can of Grolsh last night before heading to bed.
> Have a carton watermelon juice cooling in the office fridge for the health.



what day is it? 


which reminds me, whilst waiting for a night bus in Camden on Saturday night, a very drunk bloke came up to me

vdb "where am I? " 

me "Camden town, mate"

confused vdb then paused, looked a bit panicky

vdb "where's Kings Cross?"

I pointed in the general direction of Kings Cross 

and off he staggered


----------



## prunus (Jun 9, 2009)

So, you can spell medicinal, but not medicine...?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2009)

6000 post day today I feel


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2009)

prunus said:


> So, you can spell medicinal, but not medicine...?



Yup *smiles brightly* It felt all funny when I was typing it but I decided I didn't care


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i'm a hungover shitbag



 haha - when I saw the times of your posts last night/this morning, I thought 'I bet that martys drunk'




I am redesigning my CV today for various roles, because our cunt of a bank manager has called us in for a meeting, and we think he's going to either withdraw the overdraft completely, or cut it back and expect us to take a loan out - neither of which is doable.

So unless we can a) shoot the cunt and hide his body, or b) make some money on the new projects real fast, we're fucked

great

what happened to quantitative easing?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I am redesigning my CV today for various roles, because our cunt of a bank manager has called us in for a meeting, and we think he's going to either withdraw the overdraft completely, or cut it back and expect us to take a loan out - neither of which is doable.



Shit 



sojourner said:


> So unless we can a) shoot the cunt and hide his body, or b) make some money on the new projects real fast, we're fucked



Perhaps job hunting is better than life in prison but I know how you feel babes.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Shit
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps job hunting is better than life in prison but I know how you feel babes.



I am soooooo fucking sick of this bastard recession

I really REALLY miss the good old days, of just moaning about the actual job, and not the fucking loss of it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I am soooooo fucking sick of this bastard recession
> 
> *I really REALLY miss the good old days, of just moaning about the actual job, and not the fucking loss of it *



This! This! So this


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I am soooooo fucking sick of this bastard recession


And me mate.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 9, 2009)

good luck Soj!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2009)

We seem to be swinging from hope to disaster at my office for the moment too. 
However nothing quite as scary as you have Sojjy. 
When will you know the status?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2009)

Got the meeting on the 18th - so probably enough time to collect one last wage, unless we manage to make a big pile of money really fast. 

I can't believe they're gonna do this!!  I thought the whole fucking point of quantitative easing was to avoid situations like this.  I am going to fucking lose it at that meeting, seriously


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2009)

So seven working days Soj? 

How sure are you that this will be the outcome, has the bank strongly implied that this is what they will be doing? 
I hate the banks but is it possible that they are simply reviewing all their debtors? 
Almost don't know how it all works these days sadly.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> So seven working days Soj?
> 
> How sure are you that this will be the outcome, has the bank strongly implied that this is what they will be doing?
> I hate the banks but is it possible that they are simply reviewing all their debtors?
> Almost don't know how it all works these days sadly.



This is a c+p from the cunt's email:

_At our meeting we will need to discuss your proposals going forward as continuation of the existing £XX overdraft facility is no longer appropriate which is confirmed further by the financial information you have forwarded_

He asked for a list of debtors and creditors, several times.  

See what I mean?  Doesn't get more obvious than that does it?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> See what I mean?  Doesn't get more obvious than that does it?



Fuck 

Not much to say to that, sorry. 
Hope that your boss can put together a strong case.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Fuck
> 
> Not much to say to that, sorry.
> Hope that your boss can put together a strong case.



We're going to try a varied approach - from our new projects aiding cashflow (given X amount of time), to the loss of 6 staff and 3 business centres (including all the small companies in there), to telling him to fuck the fuck off and we hope his dick drops off and his wife fucks off with his brother


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2009)

'Going forward' is really super-popular bizwank speak at the mo. It's pretty much the exact opposite of what any actual human being is able to do in these dark times.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2009)

Training people in IT who are totally IT inept and hate writing things down is fun


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2009)

Actually no, it is not fun


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2009)

You can train me! TRAIN MEEEEEE! 

I am:

a. Grateful for a decent job
b. I make notes
c. I am great


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2009)

What would you like to learn?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What would you like to learn?



Your job


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Your job





Finished my cv - fuck me, I am WELL employable!  I'm so employable I bet fucking God would love me on his team, as his right hand woman, going forward, with the new proposals, and shit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2009)

Unlimited holy overdraft


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Unlimited holy overdraft



NOW yer talkin


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Finished my cv - fuck me, I am WELL employable!  I'm so employable I bet fucking God would love me on his team, as his right hand woman, going forward, with the new proposals, and shit



Not done my CV for over two years now and been putting off for fucking ages now!! Hate doing it but need to pull my finger out sometime soon.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Your job



Would not wish my job on anyone. 
Like the freedom to do whatever I want but not the stress and lies and shit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Would not wish my job on anyone.
> Like the freedom to do whatever I want but not the stress and lies and shit.



That's sales for you innit. 

There were actually 4 (FOUR) jobs in this weekend's Guardian that I can possibly apply for! Over the last six months there have been none so it was a bit of a shock. I expect they'll have 350 applicants each


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I expect they'll have 350 applicants each



Still gotta go for it though stella

I think I'll wait for the death knell, then post my edited CV on that jobsite I did last time.

Got a few things and people I can also try, plus there's the new projects of course, which could keep me going - not sure when they're gonna start to pay though 

Anyhow - I'm cheering myself up with an early lunch of a big fat BLT and a pint cup of tea.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 9, 2009)

I just got up like 15 mins ago 

pissed off cus the weather looked promising for a while but it's decided we are to have fucking monsoon all summer. again. fuck sakes.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2009)

It is sorta proper cold today  

Tomorrow's commute is going to be a mare


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I just got up like 15 mins ago


----------



## marty21 (Jun 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It is sorta proper cold today
> 
> Tomorrow's commute is going to be a mare



I'm driving in tomorrow, have to drive to Bath after work as the funeral is Thursday morning, I'm hoping that traffic will be light early doors, but it might get messy at rush hour when I'm trying to get to the M4


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2009)

Still alive then Marty?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Still alive then Marty?



Fresh from a nap in the disableds big prolly


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 9, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I'm driving in tomorrow, have to drive to Bath after work as the funeral is Thursday morning, I'm hoping that traffic will be light early doors, but it might get messy at rush hour when I'm trying to get to the M4





Hope it's okay Marty. 

I feel like shit today - wobbly legs, nausea, tiredness. Still working at home tomorrow so can have a rest then.

I also appear to have developed a girlie crush on one of the shop staff. I don't talk to him at all apart from on the phone and only see him when I walk through the shop morning and evening and he is far, far too young for me but I like him.....Iand I would like everyone to read that last phrase in a Dick Emery accent 'cos that is what I look and sound like when I think about him


----------



## marty21 (Jun 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Still alive then Marty?



Yep gonna have a couple of biscuits in a minute  


5t3IIa said:


> Fresh from a nap in the disableds big prolly



toilet is too small to lie down in sadly


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2009)

(((Draggers))) 

Lunch soon and strolling to get some basics from the soopermarket. 
Bread, cucumber and what else? 
Hmmmm...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 9, 2009)

<eats biscuits>


----------



## Yetman (Jun 9, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> dude, i love you so so SO much



And thats what I _can_ mention!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 9, 2009)

I have just sopken to ... him... again. My heart is beating a bit faster now and my buttocks are flushed!


----------



## Yetman (Jun 9, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> and my buttocks are flushed!



How do you know that?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 9, 2009)

Yetman said:


> How do you know that?



I can feel the heat radiating up


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hmmmm...


.... oooooooosssss?


----------



## Yetman (Jun 9, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I can feel the heat radiating up



Sure you havent pissed yourself?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 9, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Sure you havent pissed yourself?



Aaah...good point *wanders off to the toilet*


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2009)

People contacting me 
Wanting me to do work for them but only wanting to pay 30/40% of what I charge 
Guess this never changes but fucking annoying innit


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 9, 2009)

Bored. Really. Bored


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 9, 2009)

funeral dread.....


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2009)

Just invented a new thing to sell people. 
Tested it out and it is working. 
Win.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just invented a new thing to sell people.
> Tested it out and it is working.
> Win.



Is it "hope" 'cos I have lost most of mine today


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 9, 2009)

ask for a promotion...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2009)

Sell it to me?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 9, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> ask for a promotion...



Fuck no, that would mean having to deal with more cunts than I do now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2009)

I can't afford it


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 9, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fuck no, that would mean having to deal with more cunts than I do now



not you lol, badgers 

for his marvellous new invention


----------



## pootle (Jun 9, 2009)

*kicks clock*

I'm hating today - I've been yelled at twice. Once because I sorted something out on my DAY OFF and the numpties in my team didn't tell the person in question and also because of the tube strike.  The tube strike is NOTHING TO DO WITH ME!

Ahh, working on a come down. Can't beat it! Anyone fanci a drink tonight?!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Sell it to me?





Just bored of hearing shit is too expensive so split it all into smaller bits and sold it.
The magic is in how it is 'packaged and presented' to the punter innit. 

 

In other news Failed Actor is challenging Talky Man in the jabbering stakes but he seems to be talking over people more intensely.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 9, 2009)

I hate this fucking SHIT MAN 

I'm gonna go home and paint a big flowerfaced weirdo and if I sell it for more than £300 then I'm fucking this shit off and becoming an artist.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I hate this fucking SHIT MAN
> 
> I'm gonna go home and paint a big flowerfaced weirdo and if I sell it for more than £300 then I'm fucking this shit off and becoming an artist.



Fuck it man..... 

Maybe we could write some sort of TV comedy series set in a zoo Yetty? 
We could act in the lead roles and then turn it into a live stage show and tour Britain? 

The only thing to work out is which one of us will be the cool as fuck, wacky, long haired, good looking one that will get all the press attention and chicks?


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 9, 2009)

already been done...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 9, 2009)

pootle said:


> *kicks clock*
> 
> I'm hating today - I've been yelled at twice. Once because I sorted something out on my DAY OFF and the numpties in my team didn't tell the person in question and also because of the tube strike.  The tube strike is NOTHING TO DO WITH ME!
> 
> Ahh, working on a come down. Can't beat it! Anyone fanci a drink tonight?!



have you sorted out the tube strike yet ?  

driving in tomorrow anyway, got a parking permit sorted out  then driving down to Bath, for the funeral on Thursday


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2009)

Less than ten posts to go people.
Stay on target, stay on target, stay on target....


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2009)

is there a prize?


----------



## Yetman (Jun 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> The only thing to work out is which one of us will be the cool as fuck, wacky, long haired, good looking one that will get all the press attention and chicks?



I think thats already pre-established my man 



I'll just hang around behind you and maybe grow a moustache to up my coolness to like 3 or something


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I think thats already pre-established my man
> 
> I'll just hang around behind you and maybe grow a moustache to up my coolness to like 3 or something



It is said....


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> is there a prize?



Steak Fajita dinner perhaps?


----------



## Yetman (Jun 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It is said....



For it is written......


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2009)

Yetman said:


> For it is written......



The script for the comedy set in the zoo?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Steak Fajita dinner perhaps?


Round yours 8pm?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 9, 2009)

are we there yet?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 9, 2009)

Just had a massive moaning session about the newbie with one of the directors.

I feel partly  and partly


----------



## Yetman (Jun 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


>



Excellent 6000th post there


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


>



Bee wins it and gets to cook me the steak fajitas of glory!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2009)

Apologies to the veggies... pretend its tofu


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just had a massive moaning session about the newbie with one of the directors.
> 
> I feel partly  and partly



Excellent 6000th reply there


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I feel partly  and partly


Tis good to moan sometimes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Excellent 6000th reply there





BiddlyBee said:


> Tis good to moan sometimes



I am - on the whole - quite pleased. On all counts


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2009)

We just moan about everyone all the time
The system works ok


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2009)

Don't usually post political links in here but...
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/8091605.stm


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 9, 2009)

Cheering


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2009)

Moments, just moments now till freedom!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

Up later than planned due to sloth. 
Was hoping to be out the door at stupidoclock today to beat/reduce the tube strike madness 
Oh well, it is too late to hurry and stuff! 

Great dinner last night


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2009)

got up at stupid o'clock   leaving in about 10 mins to drive over to west hampstead, and then after work, driving to bath, i might well be in that car for multi-hours today - also giving a lift to a cousin, and his mum and dad (who I haven't seen since 1980)


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

My day suddenly seems easier


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm already formulating my 'reasons' for being astonishingly late. I'll say i got on a bus at 8 and it stopped halfway along so we had to change. God alone knows why i didn't take a day off, got FNM later an all


----------



## prunus (Jun 10, 2009)

FNM?

Big meeting with important client today - will probably find out if the majority of what remains of my work is going to go down the plughole.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2009)

Faith No More gig at Brixton


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice, you excited? 

Woke up at 4 fucking 30 this morning!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2009)

arrived at the office at 7.15 so had a leisurely breakfast


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

Faith No More! 
Good Wednesday night gig 5t3IIa  

No Talky Man or Failed Actor today which is good. 

In other news I was strolling down a road in SW18 when a door opened next to me and Crying Girl walked out. 
Since the day she was walking down the road crying and I stopped her to ask if she was ok she blushes every time she sees me. 
I now know where she lives so should I start stalking her and stuff?


----------



## prunus (Jun 10, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

Cool, will camp up outside her place tonight and tweet about her. 






In other news a colleague just spilt a massive bowl of cereal (with milk) over himself  

Also a client of mine has just been arrested for making threats to kill and slander. 
I guess I have just written off another £8,520 this morning.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2009)

i was in a good mood this morning, so when a woman on the scam told me she'd lost her Oyster card and "wasn't a beggar" I gave her a quid and a smile


----------



## prunus (Jun 10, 2009)

Big client has cancelled important meeting.  Not sure if this is god news or bad.  Think probably bad.  But I don't care - la la la la la!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i was in a good mood this morning, so when a woman on the scam told me she'd lost her Oyster card and "wasn't a beggar" I gave her a quid and a smile



She has now given this quid along with other quids to a 'entrepreneur' and now she is smiling as only crack can make you


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm fucking hacked off, I gave me bro that 700 quid to pay off his supposed bad cheque debt, and aint heard fuckall since, his phone is off and the ungrateful cunt is dodging my phonecalles and aint paid off the first installment which was only 50 fucking quid to stop him gettin in more debt. He better watch himself because I *WILL* get some local southend crackhead to break his fucking legs.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> He better watch himself because I *WILL* get some local southend crackhead to break his fucking legs.



I will do it for 700 quid


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2009)

i'll give him evils for 5 of your english pounds


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2009)

Given up! Didn't try _very_ hard but three 205s came by along the Mile End Road with no spaces and they took 20mins to crawl past so I thought 'Fuck it' and am back in my jarmaz   

I bought myself a Guardian, an Empire and some cakes to celebrate though I might have to leave in an hour to get to Brixton for the gig tonight


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm fucking hacked off, I gave me bro that 700 quid to pay off his supposed bad cheque debt, and aint heard fuckall since, his phone is off and the ungrateful cunt is dodging my phonecalles and aint paid off the first installment which was only 50 fucking quid to stop him gettin in more debt. He better watch himself because I *WILL* get some local southend crackhead to break his fucking legs.



He's a dodgy little shit and has fucked you over by the looks of things


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 10, 2009)

dodgy little shit better like hospital food.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Given up! Didn't try _very_ hard but three 205s came by along the Mile End Road with no spaces and they took 20mins to crawl past so I thought 'Fuck it' and am back in my jarmaz
> 
> I bought myself a Guardian, an Empire and some cakes to celebrate though I might have to leave in an hour to get to Brixton for the gig tonight



Owner of the company is working from home. 
Not that he ever gets the tube. 
He has a massive Merc.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> dodgy little shit better like hospital food.



You could arrange it so he has to eat soup for the next 3 months.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 10, 2009)

I know man, have told me mam as well, she'll do the same.

In other news I plucked my eyebrows last night and they sort of look even....


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

__~


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 10, 2009)

smokes! let's go!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2009)

me too! ___~~


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 10, 2009)

__~  me three! 

my college had a go at us for smoking, the main concern was that it gives you wrinkles apparently...that *could* just be age though, who knows...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

Bit rainy here in EssDubyaheighteen.

Calling people and leaving messages, calling people and leaving messages, calling people and leaving messages, calling people and leaving messages.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2009)

I madea docs appointment yesterday for the bloody 30th but I could probably nip down and have one now....cunning


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 10, 2009)

Working at home today, thank fuck, as I feel awful. Legs are all funny and I am beyond knackered. 

May have to go back to bed soon 

Btw, Stella, i get the 205 from Paddington so look out for the "Qoths was 'ere" have scrawled into the seat 
backs


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 10, 2009)

sorry to hear you feel awful, but at least you are at home   just dont push yourself init, I'm learning that at the moment...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

Need new hard drives


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2009)

*phone call ends*

bum

God, I a actually bored now! I had days off last week!


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 10, 2009)

I really want a cigarette holder, I think it'll suit me.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Working at home today, thank fuck, as I feel awful. Legs are all funny and I am beyond knackered.
> 
> May have to go back to bed soon
> 
> ...



I think it's important that you had a good moan about newbie. At least you're not the only one who has noticed he is a bit shit. It's good to get it out in the open innit?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I really want a cigarette holder, I think it'll suit me.


As long as Audrey's?


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 10, 2009)

yeah man like hers  I can gesture at people with it, it'll be awesome.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

I want a cheese and marmite sarnie


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I want a cheese and marmite sarnie



On Sainsbury's Basics Wholemeal? I can do that. How many rounds?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

Fedex 5 rounds to me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 10, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> sorry to hear you feel awful, but at least you are at home   just dont push yourself init, I'm learning that at the moment...



Thanks 



5t3IIa said:


> I think it's important that you had a good moan about newbie. At least you're not the only one who has noticed he is a bit shit. It's good to get it out in the open innit?



Yeah - I am pleased I said something (as did another of my colleagues) and it helped to get it all in the open. Think my boss was rather flustered as some of it also impacted on her but, hey, she agreed he could come in later some days because "it's difficult to leave the house because of his cat" so ...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah - I am pleased I said something (as did another of my colleagues) and it helped to get it all in the open. Think my boss was rather flustered as some of it also impacted on her but, hey, she agreed he could come in later some days because "it's difficult to leave the house because of his cat" so ...



Hahahahahhaha! He has a needy cat? Don't we all but I can close the door on mine. I just came back after _appearing_ to leave for the day as normal and she opened one eye and went back to being a stain.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

He feeds his cat too many crisps


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> yeah man like hers  I can gesture at people with it, it'll be awesome.






Badgers said:


> I want a cheese and marmite sarnie


I want cricket marmite


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 10, 2009)

oh what a suprise, my brother reckons he's 'lost his phone' yeah right mate.... I called the house to speak to my sister last night and he refused to speak to me, telling me to call his mobile.... he obviously thinks I am fucking stupid.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2009)

And a narna for pudding.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hahahahahhaha! He has a needy cat? Don't we all but I can close the door on mine. I just came back after _appearing_ to leave for the day as normal and she opened one eye and went back to being a stain.



I know - I remember when Mr. K. was a kitten, and before he could go outside, I would have to pick him in one hand up while I opened the front door in the other, put him back into the room then close the door quickly before he could make his bid for freedom!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I want cricket marmite



This link claims it was available on Monday 

Running to soopermarket at 13:00 on the dot!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I know - I remember when Mr. K. was a kitten, and before he could go outside, I would have to pick him in one hand up while I opened the front door in the other, put him back into the room then close the door quickly before he could make his bid for freedom!



Did I ever tell you why I didn't want a kitten? I figured that if 16 is a good age for a cat I would be _50_ when it started to get ancient. I sooo didn't want to get stuck with a cat for so long so I got Cindy who is about 13 already. Cunning huh?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2009)

I looked yesterday in a big Sainsbury's... nothing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 10, 2009)

I want some cricket marmite, it looks great!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2009)

Let us know if you find some Badgers.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

Waitrose, Sainsbury's and Iceland today.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

Second sarnie going down nicely 

Collier's Powerful Welsh Cheddar, Marks and Spencer Caramalised Red Onion Chutney, Honey Roasted Ham, Cucumber & Spinach

FTW


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 10, 2009)

cricket marmite!!!!!!!!! 

WANT. GOTTA HAVE.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> cricket marmite!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WANT. GOTTA HAVE.


Get in line 


Badgers said:


> Second sarnie going down nicely
> 
> Collier's Powerful Welsh Cheddar, Marks and Spencer* Caramalised Red Onion Chutney*, Honey Roasted Ham, Cucumber & Spinach
> 
> FTW


I might try and make some of this


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> cricket marmite!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WANT. GOTTA HAVE.



I know what you are like lass! 
It will be on the recycle forum in a few months. 
For shame


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I might try and make some of this



Keep meaning to ask you. 
I have a fair number of jars at home. 
Do you want them or should I get them recycled?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2009)

Recycled... I'm overflowing with jars at the mo, ta


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I know what you are like lass!
> It will be on the recycle forum in a few months.
> For shame



no!!! I just had spare jars of the other one


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> no!!! I just had spare jars of the other one



There are no 'spare' jars of marmite young lady


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> There are no 'spare' jars of marmite young lady



yes there is 

on the subject of marmite, does anyone actually pay attention to the use by dates? I never have and it's always been fine, marmite will be the only surviving thing apart from cockroaches if everything gets killed by radiation.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Recycled... I'm overflowing with jars at the mo, ta



Would never have given you my stash of empty Marmite jars anyway  
They are to keep precious things in.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> yes there is
> 
> on the subject of marmite, does anyone actually pay attention to the use by dates? I never have and it's always been fine, marmite will be the only surviving thing apart from cockroaches if everything gets killed by radiation.



On the Marmite official site this subject is covered somewhere  

Marmite History

*Fact*
25% of British people take Marmite with them when they go on holiday


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 10, 2009)

I can't see any....


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

Follow this site people 
http://www.ilovemarmite.com/default.asp


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Would never have given you my stash of empty Marmite jars anyway
> They are to keep precious things in.


Not sure I'd put jam in marmite jars


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I can't see any....



Will find it...


----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2009)

Yay - we has a plan for mr bank manager next week - and it DOESN'T involve me, a cricket bat, some rope, and a long prison sentence!!   We might actually fucking get away with it too 

AND I'm doing some consultancy work next week with this absolutely dropdead stunning gorgeous potentially-in-the-closet woman.  2 days.  Will have to absolutely concentrate on the actual work though, rather than finding myself mentally ripping her knickers off, which is what I was doing in yesterday's meeting


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

Double good then Sojjy?


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 10, 2009)

I gotta get ready to go college, laters!!!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Double good then Sojjy?



Yep yep!!  You know what it's like bajjy - up and fucking down!  

Might be getting a trip to Monaco out of it if it goes well though - so triple good


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

Monaco is a lot nicer than my usual bribes of holidays to Turkey  

I actually just had someone call me asking me to do a lot of work for them. They had been doing what a lot of people do and 'testing' me out with small requests for business to see if the information I gave was consistent 

However they now have asked me to write a big proposal


----------



## Yetman (Jun 10, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I really want a cigarette holder, I think it'll suit me.



I've got two, one long one for show, and a short one for when I'm at home in my smoking jacket off my tits pretending to be the height of sophistication while falling around the place and loudly announcing things to inanimate objects


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

Yetman said:


> pretending to be the height of sophistication



I have changed my tagline


----------



## Yetman (Jun 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have changed my tagline



Good show old boy! Now hows about a snifter of the old topple with a dibble of the of the wibble and a great big WHOOOF to see us gently into the garden what?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Good show old boy! Now hows about a snifter of the old topple with a dibble of the of the wibble and a great big WHOOOF to see us gently into the garden what?



The cerebral musicality of the oooze mixed with the visceral groove of funk?


----------



## Yetman (Jun 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> The cerebral musicality of the oooze mixed with the visceral groove of funk?



Combined with the revolving escalator dance and several pints of the queens finest poteen and I think we may just have ourselves a disco old boy! Excellent stuff! 

Into the fray!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Monaco is a lot nicer than my usual bribes of holidays to Turkey
> 
> I actually just had someone call me asking me to do a lot of work for them. They had been doing what a lot of people do and 'testing' me out with small requests for business to see if the information I gave was consistent
> 
> However they now have asked me to write a big proposal



Yeh - I've actually got to pull in some business for them before I get a sniff at Monaco though.  Nice carrot though, innit? 

Nice one on the big proposal


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Combined with the revolving escalator dance and several pints of the queens finest poteen and I think we may just have ourselves a disco old boy! Excellent stuff!
> 
> Into the fray!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2009)

Bored


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

Last sarnie

Tridos Bank wrote to me again. 
I really should set up an account with them soon.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2009)

I want chocolate

I do not have chocolate

Actually - I could eat a whole fucking chocolate cake at the moment, with a nice cup of tea


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

Off Marmite hunting now then peeps... 
Have to do post office too


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

*Marmite WIN!*

Went to Waitrose first on the hunt for the new Marmite. At first glance all I could see was the usual Marmite lined up in regimental order of jar size but then I saw what appeared to be an empty spot on the lowest shelf.... 

Bent down and there at the very back of the shelf was one jar of the new Pedigree Marmite. Red and resplendent with the seam down the side looking like it would no doubt improve spin rate and flow speed when spreading down the bread side. 



Went on to Sainsbury's to make further purchases of this, the holy grail of yeast spreads but alas they have not yet got stock.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2009)

Yay  still a bit jealous though 

Some cunt at work has drunk half my milk! We all have to label food in our fridge and they still drunk it    no porridge for me tomorrow. Cunts.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Yay  still a bit jealous though



Might have Pedigree Marmite on toast as a starter tonight followed by Kebab Pot Noodle? 

Have long emails to write now


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Went to Waitrose first on the hunt for the new Marmite. At first glance all I could see was the usual Marmite lined up in regimental order of jar size but then I saw what appeared to be an empty spot on the lowest shelf....
> 
> Bent down and there at the very back of the shelf was one jar of the new Pedigree Marmite. Red and resplendent with the seam down the side looking like it would no doubt improve spin rate and flow speed when spreading down the bread side.
> 
> ...



does it taste the same? or is it a cricket themed flava?


BiddlyBee said:


> Yay  still a bit jealous though
> 
> Some cunt at work has drunk half my milk! We all have to label food in our fridge and they still drunk it     no porridge for me tomorrow. Cunts.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> does it taste the same? or is it a cricket themed flava?



Not opened it yet let alone tasted it 

Need to build it up a bit and stuff. 
Find the freshest and best bread money can buy. 
Polish the silver butter knife and get out the best china.


----------



## pootle (Jun 10, 2009)

Gah! Am having one of those days when I can't wait to get out of here, but have sh*tloads I should do before I leave.

Need to be back in work for about 7.30am tomorrow too I reckon


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Not opened it yet let alone tasted it
> 
> Need to build it up a bit and stuff.
> Find the freshest and best bread money can buy.
> Polish the silver butter knife and get out the best china.



Yeah yeah. Put it on the shelf  next to that Pot Noodle


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

Proposal written 
Only 902 words but proffessional and to the point one hopes


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

__~


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

Amazed at how many companies phones are engaged or straight to voicemail or just ring out...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2009)

come on 5pm!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2009)

my new glasses were giving me a headache, so back to the old ones with the small crack in the bottom of the lens


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

Should have gone to Specsavers?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Should have gone to Specsavers?



i did 

whenever I get a new prescription it takes a while for my ickle eyesies to adjust to it


----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Proposal written
> Only 902 words but proffessional and to the point one hopes



well done that man   boss thinks my business plan is great, and apparently the summary of the geekspeak one is FABULOUS 


pootle said:


> Need to be back in work for about 7.30am tomorrow too I reckon



Boo 



marty21 said:


> my new glasses were giving me a headache, so back to the old ones with the small crack in the bottom of the lens



have you got them sellotaped, a la Jack Duckworth?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2009)

sojourner said:


> well done that man   boss thinks my business plan is great, and apparently the summary of the geekspeak one is FABULOUS
> 
> 
> Boo
> ...



not quite! 

I'm waiting for some relatives to turn up, so that I can then drive them to Bath

in *this* traffic too


----------



## pootle (Jun 10, 2009)

Fack it. My line manager has gone, and the big boss of the team isn't in, I'm facking off home now. Tube strike an' all that 

See you tomorrow dragging thread!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> not quite!
> 
> I'm waiting for some relatives to turn up, so that I can then drive them to Bath
> 
> in *this* traffic too



shame - I'm a fan of sellotaped gigs 

THIS traffic?  Are you actually IN traffic right now marty? Are you? Hmm?


----------



## Yetman (Jun 10, 2009)

pootle said:


> Fack it. My line manager has gone, and the big boss of the team isn't in, I'm facking off home now. Tube strike an' all that
> 
> See you tomorrow dragging thread!



Bet as soon as you put your coat on your manager jumps out of the cupboard and goes HA!

I'd do that if I was a manager. Only cos I like standing in cupboards for ages though. The tension is ace


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2009)

sojourner said:


> shame - I'm a fan of sellotaped gigs
> 
> THIS traffic?  Are you actually IN traffic right now marty? Are you? Hmm?



not yet, but hopefully  in the next 20 minutes I will be driving slowly down kilburn high road, then slowly down maida vale, then sutherland avenue, then on to the harrow road, then on to the westway, up the a40/m40, then on to M4, via another road I can't remember which goes near QOG land


----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> not yet, but hopefully  in the next 20 minutes I will be driving slowly down kilburn high road, then slowly down maida vale, then sutherland avenue, then on to the harrow road, then on to the westway, up the a40/m40, then on to M4, via another road I can't remember which goes near QOG land



kinell

too much information mate


----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Only cos I like standing in cupboards for ages though. The tension is ace



Depends on the capacity of the cupboard, surely?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

1 down
3 to go


----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm home and having a lovely lovely glass of rioja 

Ahhh


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

I need wine and stuff
Want hearty dinner and a big sleep


----------



## sojourner (Jun 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I need wine and stuff
> Want hearty dinner and a big sleep



Same 

Except I have a film I'm gonna watch too


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2009)

Hope the film was good Sojjy? 

Was a nice dinner last night and a couple of episodes of Spooks (it is getting silly now) then a fairly early night.
Struggled out of bed just about in time and quick splash in the bath before venturing to the office. 
Thursday now and weekend draws nearer with one sleep remaining. 

Talky Man is in the office today


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2009)

Wish I was _working_ from home


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 11, 2009)

Hungover, knackered. Honestly really can't face the bus this morning


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2009)

*Talky Man!!!!!!*






He is in 
Knocked on the open front door and kept knocking until I got up walked across the office and opened the open front door for him. 

Then he started telling me stuff he has told me before, stopping part way through to say 'to cut a long story short' and then banging on for another five minutes telling me stuff he has told me before. 

Now logging in and giving me a blow by blow account of the log in process 

Kill
Me
In
The
Ears


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2009)

Have you recorded him yet?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 11, 2009)

OH god I am so tired  Can't face the mad buses but must go in today

Look though  was worth it


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2009)

No, my phone mic needs to be too close to catch the full horror.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2009)

I was on my bike Stella, but the roads were loads clearer today.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I was on my bike Stella, but the roads were loads clearer today.



Why though? Lost of people didn't bother? Weird


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2009)

Talky Man now running down the 'RMT Wankers who did not even want to strike but Bob Crow likes being in the limelight' and other shit. 

I am actually starting to feel a bit 'hitty' towards him.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Why though? Lost of people didn't bother? Weird


I dunno, either that or they figured out how to use the buses properly


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2009)

He seems to be quieting down

So back to the order of the day which is to moan about the slowness of time during the working day. 

Anyone else?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 11, 2009)

Morning! 

No phones here - ha, ha - however lots of work left for me from yesterday. Boo!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2009)

Sarnie time


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 11, 2009)

I just got in 30mins ago 

Look though http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...I8T6S4knQ/s1600-h/image-upload-495-719386.jpg

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...50GyG7ulQ/s1600-h/image-upload-517-710547.jpg

I still can't quite believe I went


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2009)

Was it any good then?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I just got in 30mins ago
> 
> Look though http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...I8T6S4knQ/s1600-h/image-upload-495-719386.jpg
> 
> ...



You are giving the camera evils in that bottom pic!

Did you enjoy it and are you managing to keep awake?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes it was amazing and I am very very tired and ache all over 

  <-- you can't hear me singing at the end but I was


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2009)

I want fajitas


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2009)

You have cricket marmite! I had fajitas on Monday


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2009)

Might marinade chicken/steak in the Cricket Marmite. 
Then make lucious Cricket Marmite wraps.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2009)

Have wraps at home 
What if I actually do not like the Cricket Marmite though?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2009)

Talky Man is off on a flyer again. 
As he starts a sentence another lad in the office Skypes me guessing what he will say next. 
He is right about 4/5 times.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What if I actually do not like the Cricket Marmite though?


Give it to me


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2009)

Might do another Waitrose run at lunch
Might find more of the precious spread Bee 
Might courier it over to you this afternoon


----------



## Yetman (Jun 11, 2009)

I have found myself a desk on its own in the corner of the room upstairs, I can see everyone but nobody can see me. This I like. I feel like an overlord of those who do not yet know they have an overlord.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2009)

Ace desk situation 

Have you biffed TM yet bajjy?

No drag today - I am FUCKING tired though   Fell asleep about 9 last night, really struggled to get out me pit this morning, and have just had to pour another cup of nuclear strength black coffee down me neck to get through this affy


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a good desk
Nobody can see the screen
But it is close to Talky Man and he makes my mind hurt


----------



## pootle (Jun 11, 2009)

Hullo dragging threat.

There's nothing like being stuck in a room of cancer specialists and trainee cancer specialists to make you crave a cigarette but at the same time would feel way to guilty to deal with their cross eyes.  

Back to it *sigh*


----------



## prunus (Jun 11, 2009)

..
~


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice luncheon 
No Cricket Marmite though 
Will be back there Monday with my large bag-for-life


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 11, 2009)

I am saving invoice scans into a file and I saved some into the wrong financial year so instead of moving them I am leaving them where they are and re-saving them in the correct file. 

..
#


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2009)

Got my (stepish) sister The Wire for her 40th birthday. 
It arrived and she is happy with me.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Got my (stepish) sister The Wire for her 40th birthday.
> It arrived and she is happy with me.



All is well in the world 










........for now


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2009)

Yetman said:


> ........for now



Talky Man just roared with laughter for about half a minute. 

When the hilarity passed he read out the email that caused this mirth. 



> Afternoon TM,
> 
> I went to that conference in the end.
> It was like a sea of old faces.
> Hungover today though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Talky Man just roared with laughter for about half a minute.
> 
> When the hilarity passed he read out the email that caused this mirth.



Is he a loony. Or just very, very unfunny


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is he a loony. Or just very, very unfunny



I think he is an old woman and a bit loony. 

Kinda feel sorry for the chap because he is not a c*nt or anything but just bangs on and on and on. This is really unfunny. 

Meh


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2009)

The 5pm part timers must be happy?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2009)

bitter old man 

I'm the last one in the office, because I don't get the tube  some people get the overground and are claiming back half an hour because they had to walk from Charing Cross to Fleet St rather than get the bus... wtf?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2009)

Competitor has just gone I think
They _appear_ to still be there but I know the signs


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> bitter old man





Yeh bajjy - miserable arse


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2009)

Stuck here till 6pm

Grumble mumble grumble


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2009)

I'll have a glass of chardonnay for you bajjy - just for you

*glug glug*

THAT'S what friends are for


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2009)

Friends that glug for me 

Right, I am fookin off....


----------



## kittyP (Jun 12, 2009)

Morning campers. 
I am in the bath so Badgers may be typing this this.

Friday here people, the pigeons are massing and the day looks good


----------



## prunus (Jun 12, 2009)

Quiet in here...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2009)

it is


----------



## prunus (Jun 12, 2009)

yup


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 12, 2009)

Still at home:-o listening to Piers Morgan on desert island discs. I quite fancy him


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 12, 2009)

omg stella, are you feeling alright?!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2009)

Fucking day is going wikkid innit 
My idea for making money was loved by people here and customers alike 
Just sent out two new contracts and all happy 

Capitalism rules yeah


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 12, 2009)

Morning all!

My journey was enlivened by three blokes having a huge barney at Maidenhead Station. They were really going for it while the staff tried to keep them apart.

I looked on ineffectually and rather pathetically while waiting for someone to notice me as my travelpass doesn't work in the barriers and I have to get someone to let me through. It's a bit tricky trying to intervene in a fight to say "'Scuse me can you open the barrier as I need to get my train"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 12, 2009)

What were they arguing about? Tell the story properly!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2009)

I saw a fight last night
Local street drinker versus the bloke that hands out the London Paper outside Oval 
Nobody won


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 12, 2009)

I reckon they were arguing over whether Piers Morgan is (a) a bit lush (b) a bit smarmy (c) a bit wierd. That why it was getting so heated of course.....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What were they arguing about? Tell the story properly!



Not sure - it seems that one of them had threatened the other but by the time I got there there were just lots of shouts of a "Come on then. You think you can have me!!" nature



Paulie Tandoori said:


> I reckon they were arguing over whether Piers Morgan is (a) a bit lush (b) a bit smarmy (c) a bit wierd. That why it was getting so heated of course.....



b for me....though I see what Stella means, he is kind of fanciable in an "OMG I _shouldn't_" way


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 12, 2009)

This headache can go away at any time now as it is seriously pissing me off


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 12, 2009)

System been down here for hours and hours. Went  downstairs to my old team and did some paperwork for them  

Yawn yawn yawn, though if I play this right I could be out of here at 4.05pm 

I still ache all over too. I got right lost last night - had 2x beers on the pavement in LSE then took a 76 from Aldwych going east but ended up at Old Street then I walked the wrong way up City Road, then back down, to try to get the 205. Had to run into a pub to have a pee and all that nonsense. Got home at 10pm. So need an early night and some green vegetables tonight.

la la la


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 12, 2009)

I am actually taking a lunch break today - have to go to Heals or somewhere to look for a birthday present.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2009)

Still in a wicked mood and not taking any prisoners with the punters 
Pub lunch might make it even fucking better


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 12, 2009)

Excellent work Badgers 

Did I mention I am tired?


----------



## prunus (Jun 12, 2009)

Dull and shitty morning.

I'm off to tickle some pigs.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2009)

Amstel or Guinness?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2009)

Feel bad now.. 

Asked one of my clients for the payment of £800 that he should have paid in May. 
He asked me to cut him some slack as he is having cash flow problems. 
I really hope that all of the tenants in his 283 properties are ok. 

(((cunt)))


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 12, 2009)

crikey, that was an expensive lunch. 

quid on a veg pasty and 1.20 on savoury cheese sarnie from greggs. 

then 45 nicker on a new pair of trainers....


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 12, 2009)

Google's not helping me, so scanned this in...







Won't it taste a bit shit?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 12, 2009)

prunus said:


> Dull and shitty morning.
> 
> I'm off to tickle some pigs.





There are some wierdos on Tottenham Court Road. Todays was a man who kept turning around and winking at people.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Amstel or Guinness?



I just had an amstel, was ace


----------



## prunus (Jun 12, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> There are some wierdos on Tottenham Court Road. Todays was a man who kept turning around and winking at people.



Look, I just had something in my eye, alright?!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 12, 2009)

prunus said:


> Look, I just had something in my eye, alright?!



That is what tickling swine does to you. Makes you go blind you know!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 12, 2009)

It's fucking horrible when you realise the people you work with are petty and vindictive wankers


----------



## prunus (Jun 12, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is what tickling swine does to you. Makes you go blind you know!



But they squeal so prettily


----------



## prunus (Jun 12, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> It's fucking horrible when you realise the people you work with are petty and vindictive wankers



Stick a beercan up their arses and roast them over a grill


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 12, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> It's fucking horrible when you realise the people you work with are petty and vindictive wankers



 Poor bees


Now - _tell the story properly_


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 12, 2009)

prunus said:


> Stick a beercan up their arses and roast them over a grill


I just might do that... although they on't taste nice.



5t3IIa said:


> Now - _tell the story properly_


It's not interesting - it's just fucking me right off. We have an old school clocking in system, that's our time sheet, card in - light goes on and timing starts. Some bastard keeps pulling my card out... about the 5th time it's happened. 

They're clearly labelled, and there's noone above or below me.

Is it me that's being petty?  I lose work hours because of it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 12, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I just might do that... although they on't taste nice.
> 
> It's not interesting - it's just fucking me right off. We have an old school clocking in system, that's our time sheet, card in - light goes on and timing starts. Some bastard keeps pulling my card out... about the 5th time it's happened.
> 
> ...



Not the least bit petty. Who keeps pulling it out? Have you mentioned it to them? If you have and they are still doing it I suppose you need to have a word with someone higher


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm getting too pissed off by this aren't I? 

I don't know stella... it's near the front door and my desk is round the corner.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 12, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm getting too pissed off by this aren't I?
> 
> I don't know stella... it's near the front door and my desk is round the corner.



Stick a post-it on it? Whoever is doing it must have been asked about why _their_ time card doesn't have the correct times on it.

Or maybe they grab and slot in yours, go 'bugger' to themselves then do theirs?

Stick a post-it with your name on it! I would.


----------



## prunus (Jun 12, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I just might do that... although they on't taste nice.
> 
> It's not interesting - it's just fucking me right off. We have an old school clocking in system, that's our time sheet, card in - light goes on and timing starts. Some bastard keeps pulling my card out... about the 5th time it's happened.
> 
> ...



Contact poison will flush out the bounder.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Stick a post-it on it? Whoever is doing it must have been asked about why _their_ time card doesn't have the correct times on it.
> 
> Or maybe they grab and slot in yours, go 'bugger' to themselves then do theirs?
> 
> Stick a post-it with your name on it! I would.


Ah, everyone has an old school counter next to their names (can't move the counter) and pushing the card in starts it - so nothing's recorded on the card per se - it's the slot that's mine iyswim? So no-one else would be down/up by fucking with my card.

If they ignore my email about not eating my food, they ain't going to read a post it.


prunus said:


> Contact poison will flush out the bounder.


You might be onto something there


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I just had an amstel, was ace



Was a light lunch today. 
I only consumed two pints of Guinness which is a mere 66.6666666666666666666% of my usual Friday lunch.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 12, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> *I'm getting too pissed off by this aren't I*?
> 
> I don't know stella... it's near the front door and my desk is round the corner.



Not at all - this person is mucking up your hours.

As Stella said pop a post it not with your name clearly on it then, if it continues and so proves someone is being deliberate about it, speak to your manager.

Then when you find out who it is kill them. In the face!

ETA: Sorry - just seen your other post. I would speak to someone about it as it sounds a bit dodgy.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 12, 2009)

Maybe somene's angry at me for drinking my milk  

Only two hours left eh?!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2009)

I would have them killed Bee


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 12, 2009)

I think it'll make me feel better, really it would.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 12, 2009)

Attach a long thin strip of razor sharp...razor to the back of the card so next time they bop the top of it IT CUTS THEIR FINGERS OFF. Also attach one of those talking-somethings like you get in crappy birthday cards so when it cuts off their fingers it also LAUGHS.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 12, 2009)

I just need MacGyver and I'm sorted


----------



## sojourner (Jun 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Attach a long thin strip of razor sharp...razor to the back of the card so next time they bop the top of it IT CUTS THEIR FINGERS OFF. Also attach one of those talking-somethings like you get in crappy birthday cards so when it cuts off their fingers it also LAUGHS.



this 


afternoon draggers!  Not much left of it for me - only just got back from meetings, and I'm fucked if I'm getting stuck into owt now!!  Gonna get ready to go out in an hour


----------



## Yetman (Jun 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Was a light lunch today.
> I only consumed two pints of Guinness which is a mere 66.6666666666666666666% of my usual Friday lunch.



I only managed the one, mind you I only got two hours sleep last night and had an hour long coference call at 1pm so was probably for the best.

Wish my mate was still here, he got the sack a while back - we used to have the four pint challenge every couple of Fridays. Made the afternoon much more hilarious


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2009)

Big deal just verbally agreed
Full on fucking adrenalin like some sort of twat


----------



## sojourner (Jun 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Big deal just verbally agreed
> Full on fucking adrenalin like some sort of twat



wahey!!   go bajjy!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Big deal just verbally agreed
> Full on fucking adrenalin like some sort of twat




Excellent - well done 

You deserve a few drinks this evening Mr. Badgers!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2009)

sojourner said:


> wahey!!   go bajjy!



Once in a while I get these mental things appear but 8/10 go nowehere but this one is 90% now and will mean a LOT of work but a LOT of pennies and media attention. Not that I crave success, money or attention you understand


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 12, 2009)

Media attention!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2009)

I find it all so tacky


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 12, 2009)

I bet


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I find it all so tacky



Will you be in "Hello!"?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2009)

Is it me they are looking for?


----------



## Yetman (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah why dont you just change your name from Badgers to like, employee bitch #2983673 then go and suck the mans balls 



But fair play for the achievement like


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Is it me they are looking for?





Will you make a clay model of my head?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Yeah why dont you just change your name from Badgers to like, employee bitch #2983673 then go and suck the mans balls



I am wearing a polo shirt with the company logo on today  



Yetman said:


> But fair play for the achievement like



They will refuse to pay and I will get the courts involved and get threatened again.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> They will refuse to pay and I will get the courts involved and get threatened again.



Nooo!  bajjy - don't piss on your own parade!  Enjoy the moment - have a few beers tonight and think to yourself 'ahhhhh - one in the bag'.

You can do the parade pissing tomorrow on the hangover 

Right - I'm fucking outta here!  Have a good un y'all - I'm off to sit on a bus surrounded by twats for an hour thanks to the fucking trains being off


----------



## Yetman (Jun 12, 2009)

Init. Laters haters. Have a good one you mothers


----------



## marty21 (Jun 12, 2009)

back from epic wake - put my uncle john in the ground yesterday, then drank for about 13 hours   lots of aunties and uncles in attendance (8 of them) plus a whole rake of cousins (about 15) and various others - on the guinness in tribute to John - night ended with me and a cousin, pulling my sister and another cousin off a fellah they were giving a hammering to, who refused to hit them as they were women. My sister was in fighting form 

drinking, eating, dancing and fighting, I think John would have approved!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> back from epic wake - put my uncle john in the ground yesterday, then drank for about 13 hours   lots of aunties and uncles in attendance (8 of them) plus a whole rake of cousins (about 15) and various others - on the guinness in tribute to John - night ended with me and a cousin, pulling my sister and another cousin off a fellah they were giving a hammering to, who refused to hit them as they were women. My sister was in fighting form
> 
> drinking, eating, dancing and fighting, I think John would have approved!



It sounds like a good send off  Hope the funeral wasn't too upsetting


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 12, 2009)

good one marty


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2009)

Ouch, Argh, Yuck, Bleh...

Is it Monday already? 
What happened to the weekend?
Do I really need to leave the house in 30 minutes?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2009)

God, I didn't even leave the house yesterday


----------



## prunus (Jun 15, 2009)

Just a lost weekend in a hotel in Amsterdam.

I wish.

Morning.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2009)

Someone on the bus was eating a MacDonald's breakfast. I _so _wanted one but had to content myself with bran flakes!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2009)

lovely afternoon on the marshes yesterday - couple of pints by the river  ran into an old mate

back at the daily grind now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2009)

Why didn't I go outside yeaterday? I needed to buy coffee but I blocked it out and just stayed in


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2009)

Hmmmmmm...

Good start to the day
Too much to do though 
Need more energy and a sarnie


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Why didn't I go outside yeaterday? I needed to buy coffee but I blocked it out and just stayed in



it was lovely - you missed out on beer in the sun


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2009)

We could not go out yesterday
Too broken for the outdoors and stuff 
Sofa was holding us tightly in place


----------



## Yetman (Jun 15, 2009)

Meherrgll


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2009)

Moaning woman on phone
Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah!!!


----------



## YouSir (Jun 15, 2009)

Christ I'm bored and I've only been here a couple of hours. Plus I'm hungry. Plus I can smell bacon in the distance. Life truly is suffering.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> God, I didn't even leave the house yesterday



I only went into the backyard, don't worry about it stella.

I only left the house to get food on Saturday - was seriously hungover.  Friday night went a bit epic, and we got home bout 6am and decided it was a good idea to finish off the bottle of red and have more spliffs - after fuck knows how many pints and tequilas.  Good night - but christ I am still paying 

Anyhoo - this morning has flown by - think I'm gonna be getting off in about 2 hours though, and carry on doing me other shit at home (ie washing dishes hehe)


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Meherrgll



hmmm??  suffering are we, darling?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2009)

Lunch soon
Need lunch today 
Might walk round the park


----------



## pootle (Jun 15, 2009)

Afternoon all.  I've got the day off work, so the day isn't dragging at all.  If I was at work though I reckon it'd only be about 10.30am


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2009)

lunch time


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm making something in Powerpoint


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2009)

arfternoon pootle - what the friggety fuck are you doing on here if you've got the day off??


----------



## Yetman (Jun 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> hmmm??  suffering are we, darling?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2009)

went to a cafe yesterday, and mrs21 was reading the Sunday Times which the cafe had bought. When we left she said she'd taken the free dvd, "Withnail and I" 

i said, surely that was a perk of the staff 

she said 

"hard cheese, you snooze you lose"  or something


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 15, 2009)

I's been dentist


----------



## pootle (Jun 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> arfternoon pootle - what the friggety fuck are you doing on here if you've got the day off??



afternoon soj - I should be tidying/sorting/unpacking at my new place, hence the faffing about on the internet!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2009)

Fell asleep in the park


----------



## Yetman (Jun 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Fell asleep in the park



Yes


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2009)

Yetman said:


>




hehe - you should use Sundays for detox man, not topping up!!!



pootle said:


> afternoon soj - I should be tidying/sorting/unpacking at my new place, hence the faffing about on the internet!



aha - yehhhhh, displacement activity, I know it well 

well, I have fuck all to do for the rest of the day as I am so super-efficient that I did all the training this morning!  Think I'll treat myself and change the cat litter trays

Oh yeh,  I know how to enjoy myself


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2009)

Cat litter coffee cat litter coffee cat litter coffee cat litter coffee cat litter coffee cat litter coffee 

I *must* buy these things on the way home. I don't like to think about what will happen if I don't


----------



## Yetman (Jun 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> hehe - you should use Sundays for detox man, not topping up!!!



It was rude not to, sun was out, spent all morning asleep from saturday nights shenanigans and had a load of drugs burning a hole in my pocket.........I was absolutely wrecked man, proper 

Now I just want to go and hide.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Cat litter coffee cat litter coffee cat litter coffee cat litter coffee cat litter coffee cat litter coffee
> 
> I *must* buy these things on the way home. *I don't like to think about what will happen if I don'*t



Mess. And tears.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2009)

Tick, tock, tick, tock......


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2009)

45 minutes to the final whistle


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2009)

70 minutes till the final whistle


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 70 minutes till the final whistle



extra time


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2009)

Suit tomorrow


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2009)

last 15 mins -


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2009)

*sees the end in sight*

*shopping list written*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *sees the end in sight*
> 
> *shopping list written*



how long is this gig for? any news on other gigs?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> how long is this gig for? any news on other gigs?



Gig til August, no news on other gig but as I've not applied for any I'm not very shocked  at self

*writes 'apply for job' on shopping list*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Gig til August, no news on other gig but as I've not applied for any I'm not very shocked  at self
> 
> *writes 'apply for job' on shopping list*



is it at the same place but on less money?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2009)

Still dragging?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Still dragging?



no, sorry


----------



## prunus (Jun 15, 2009)

I've got a new client!

Wayhay go me.

Not the biggest, but size isn't everything.


----------



## prunus (Jun 16, 2009)

...and there's the rub.  I'm up first.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2009)

Meeting
Iron shirt
Wear suit
Grumble, grumble

Leaving a little later today though, about 08:00 instead of 07:15 so time for one extra coffee


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2009)

Coffee two is poured, shirt is ironed and bath is run. 
Now time to procrastinate for about 15 minutes before running out of the door. 

Loseday bluesday feeling is strong today and it does not feel that there are enough early nights in the world.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2009)

drinking yorkshire tea


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> is it at the same place but on less money?



Yes 

Didn't apply for a job last night - tidied up instead.


Very Important Meeting Badgers? Or a boring little one?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2009)

Reasonably important but not too formal. 
Suit on now and heading out the door to brave the commute.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2009)

gonna get dressed and catch the 8.10


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Reasonably important but not too formal.
> Suit on now and heading out the door to brave the commute.




Good luck! Don't get sweaty in yer whistle!



marty21 said:


> gonna get dressed and catch the 8.10



Quick!


----------



## pootle (Jun 16, 2009)

Morning dragging thread.

I too have a day of important meetings - two in fact   I should also be putting a suit on as I'm off to the Royal College of Pathologists, and important consultants in the world of histopathology make funny faces when they see my tattoos.

So instead I've put some wide-legged blue linen trousers on, a blue and white (unironed) checked shirt and my red converse 

It's going to be a long day, I might as well feel comfortable.  Got to go and see my knob-end ex tonight too.

Roll on bedtime!

Have better days than me dragging thread!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2009)

8.10 was 5 mins late  mainly because a slightly earlier train which speeds through clapton, stopped there, at 8.10  so all us commuter monkeys try and get on, but the doors won't open it just sits there, then a mumbled pa announcement...."mumble mumble mumble, emergency stop....mumble mumble mumble, sorry....mumble" 

then it leaves and the 8.10 comes in


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 16, 2009)

i now have 4 meetings to attend today!  wtf?! world's gorn crazy.....


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i now have 4 meetings to attend today!  wtf?! world's gorn crazy.....



ffs, you only just started thatr job, and you're already complaining


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> ffs, you only just started thatr job, and you're already complaining


they're working me like a slave tho marty, it's just not fair! 

*sits in the corner and sulks*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a headache and have to answer a long involved e-mail inquiry, it's not difficult just finicky.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2009)

Two hour meeting done and actually not that bad 
Time ticking towards lunch slowly


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 16, 2009)

Am eating lunch


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2009)

had some biscuits


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2009)

We had a slight incident with the weather at work last night resulting in the ceiling collapsing onto my desk, so I'm working from home today.

Just had a call to say I can go back in now, don't think I'll be rushing in...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 16, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> We had a slight incident with the weather at work last night resulting in the ceiling collapsing onto my desk, so I'm working from home today.



Yay! 



neonwilderness said:


> Just had a call to say I can go back in now, don't think I'll be rushing in...



Oh, boo


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2009)

One of the pitfalls of living 5 minutes from work I suppose. Dunno where they're expecting me to work though, where I normally sit is soaking wet 

I quite like this working from home lark though, managed to get loads done this morning.  Tidied up, did the dishes, sorted some washing...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2009)

What for lunch? 
Have to pop to soopermarche to get salad, houmus and some other bit for lunch boxes. 

Hungry though so fancy something hearty but can't work out what?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What for lunch?
> Have to pop to soopermarche to get salad, houmus and some other bit for lunch boxes.
> 
> Hungry though so fancy something hearty but can't work out what?



full english


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2009)

pork pie


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 16, 2009)

egg and chips


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> full english





BiddlyBee said:


> pork pie





Paulie Tandoori said:


> egg and chips



Need a big plate for all this I feel.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 16, 2009)

as well as a big appetite...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2009)

How about a compromise?  Fried scotch egg and chips.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 16, 2009)

I just met a stranger called graham who looked like Steven Schpielberg to give him two bags full of make up and treats for little girls


----------



## kittyP (Jun 17, 2009)

Yawn.....


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2009)

Yawn.....

BIG sleep last night and up early ready for the Wednesday onslaught.
Was really busy yesterday and not much of a drag which was pleasing.
Gonna head in early today and try and repeat this unusual situation.
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2009)

all indications suggest that I will make the 8.10 train today


----------



## Relahni (Jun 17, 2009)

I do not want to go to work today.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 17, 2009)

must be something in the air, the missus is threatening to throw a sickie....


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2009)

Oddly I did want to go to work today.... 
My big idea (not as big as Darwins mind) seems to be working well and I have 362 companies to speak to this week. 

That is 120.66666 companies per day 
Which is 16.088888 per hour 
Busy


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 17, 2009)

blimey, that's less than 4 minutes per company per call, and that's if you're on the phone perpetually and non-stop!

can't you conference call the lot of them?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> blimey, that's less than 4 minutes per company per call, and that's if you're on the phone perpetually and non-stop!
> 
> can't you conference call the lot of them?



Nah, my Romanian clients are not keen on the Northern Irish....


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2009)

successfully got the 8.10, and got a seat too, brucie bonus


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 17, 2009)

Bit bored already today.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Bit bored already today.



that's the spirit !


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 17, 2009)

Sat on my own today, there's only two others in and they're round the other side of the office.  I fear I might nod off soon if something interesting doesn't happen...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2009)

_____~~~


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> that's the spirit !



You knows it 

Good Thing Potentitally: mate works in publishing for supermarket mag - they need a 'xmas gift guide' monkey for 3 months, Just buzzed 'em and  they're going to ring me back. Nicely


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2009)

Phew, this is knackering but just about on target for the 16.088888 companies per hour 

__~ needed though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Phew, this is knackering but just about on target for the 16.088888 companies per hour
> 
> __~ needed though



That's fucking crazy man  

I've got an interview tomorrow for a gig at my mate's mag mentioned above ^^ That was quick 

She mentioned £90 a day. What's that take home?


----------



## Yetman (Jun 17, 2009)

I am in a new desk where whenever I yawn (which is often) I stretch back and scrape my little fingers knuckle on the sandpaper-like wall.

I've done this about 5 times already, there are blood streaks down the wall and a big hole in my little finger. Its killing now


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That's fucking crazy man
> 
> I've got an interview tomorrow for a gig at my mate's mag mentioned above ^^ That was quick
> 
> She mentioned £90 a day. What's that take home?



maybe 60 notes?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> maybe 60 notes?



x 5 days = better than I'm on now 

Want want want la la la

My only regret so far is intreview is at 5.30pm. I like interviews in the morning when I look alright and fresh instead of after work when I'm all stringy and smudged


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2009)

Getting worn out not
Missing the drag now but heading out at 1pm for fresh air and some food shopping
Although the sky is now looking more overcast


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 17, 2009)

I've got writer's block.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> x 5 days = better than I'm on now
> 
> Want want want la la la
> 
> My only regret so far is intreview is at 5.30pm. I like interviews in the morning when I look alright and fresh instead of after work when I'm all stringy and smudged



you might get more, if you're registered as self-employed and do the limited company shnizzle and claim back expenses and that


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> you might get more, if you're registered as self-employed and do the limited company shnizzle and claim back expenses and that



Hmm. It starts on 29/6. Not time to reg as self-employed I imagine.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Phew, this is knackering but just about on target for the 16.088888 companies per hour



Wahey! Go bajjy, go bajjy *does stupid fucking dance* 



Yetman said:


> I am in a new desk where whenever I yawn (which is often) I stretch back and scrape my little fingers knuckle on the sandpaper-like wall.
> 
> I've done this about 5 times already, there are blood streaks down the wall and a big hole in my little finger. Its killing now




Had big meet this morning with one of the landlords - bought a bit more time.

Big meet with wank manager tomorrow morning - wish me luck folks


----------



## prunus (Jun 17, 2009)

You have a wank manager?  I think that's taking employee care a little too far to be honest.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 17, 2009)

Wank manager?! Where do you work again?


----------



## prunus (Jun 17, 2009)

Beat you to it.

Ha ha.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Wank manager?! Where do you wank again?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 17, 2009)

prunus said:


> You have a wank manager?  I think that's taking employee care a little too far to be honest.



Yeh, and he's going to pull something on me too 

But I has a plan.  And now I sound like I'm not very well in the head


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2009)

Just went to town and shopped up for the next week
There was some sort of 'narco' bust going down in the shopping centre much to the interest of all the shoppers. 

Hot and bothered now though and time to start werk again


----------



## prunus (Jun 17, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, and he's going to pull something on me too
> 
> But I has a plan.  And now I sound like I'm not very well in the head



No no, not at all.

<backs away slowly>


----------



## Yetman (Jun 17, 2009)

prunus said:


> Beat you to it.
> 
> Ha ha.



Yeah but I'm younger, better looking and dont have aids


----------



## prunus (Jun 17, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Yeah but I'm younger, better looking and dont have aids



Oh.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2009)

I have aids of the feet


----------



## sojourner (Jun 17, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Yeah but I'm younger, better looking and dont have aids



Yeh, but you're that thick you've grazed your fingers 5 times over this morning, and still keep forgetting about it


----------



## prunus (Jun 17, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, but you're that thick you've grazed your fingers 5 times over this morning, and still keep forgetting about it



Yeah!  Loser!

Wish I'd thought of that comeback.  Must be too old.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, but you're that thick you've grazed your fingers 5 times over this morning, and still keep forgetting about it



with injuries like that, he's going to need a wank manager tbf


----------



## Yetman (Jun 17, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, but you're that thick you've grazed your fingers 5 times over this morning, and still keep forgetting about it



Hey! Who's side are you on?! 



prunus said:


> Yeah!  Loser!



Dont worry, that corker of a comeback right there made up for it


----------



## sojourner (Jun 17, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Hey! Who's side are you on?!



My own mate - all for one and one for all - ME


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2009)

Imagine if you had no hands?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2009)

<replies using nose>


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2009)

Good things happen


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 17, 2009)

.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2009)

Past 5pm now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 17, 2009)

Been lazying today and now I am going for a bath


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2009)

Woke at 04:30
Snoozed till 05:00 then got up 
Felt a bit urrgggghhh but coffee intake is helping

Another big day ahead today
Long proposal to write up for my (slowly progressing) big deal. 
Have to write a brochure and then get the design company to make it pretty. 

But for now just iron shirt, make lunches and crowbar wifey out of bed.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2009)

Something to pass the time today: 
http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/tickets/refunds/tuberefund/


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm having a mental day involving restraining orders, evictions, violence, threats, multiple highly dysfunctional families and burnt out stroppy workers.
Ive drank tonnes of coffee too so I'm bouncing off the walls


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2009)

Only half eight and got lots done already. 
Emails tidied up, people chased up, spreadsheets sorted, to-do list is written and still all alone in the office. 

Enjoying listening to The Who 
Not missing Magic/Gold/Heart FM one little bit 

It was all  until Talky Man just walked in and started his dialougue


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2009)

Talky Man is killing me (am I boring you with this yet?) 

Strolled in and said my music was bothering him!! 
Noise BOTHERING that fucking twat? 

Then said that because I do not own a TV I am missing out on 'information' the fucking twat


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2009)

Right.  I am shitting myself.  Got the meet with the bank manager (THAT meet - the overdraft pulling meet) in an hour.

Sink or swim time.

Wish me masses of luck.  I've got a really bad feeling about this.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 18, 2009)

Give him a mean stare and he'll be like putty in your hands soj.

G'luck


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Give him a mean stare and he'll be like putty in your hands soj.
> 
> G'luck



I'm afraid it'll take a bit more than the mean stare, on this occasion, but cheers Paulie 

We're fucked if he doesn't accept our outrageous plan


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2009)

good luck Soj


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks marty

*shits self again*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Thanks marty
> 
> *shits self again*



new troosers before the meeting


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> new troosers before the meeting



I'm not changed yet, thank god


----------



## prunus (Jun 18, 2009)

Stilletto knife to the base of the spine can work wonders in most situations.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 18, 2009)

look chums http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=292792 to halp me pliz?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2009)

Go Sojjy!! 

I hope that the computer says yes and they need you more than you need them!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 18, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I'm afraid it'll take a bit more than the mean stare, on this occasion, but cheers Paulie
> 
> We're fucked if he doesn't accept our outrageous plan




Sincere best wishes Soj. We will be so  happy and proud if you pull this off and have no doubts that you can do it 

x


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks folks - means a lot.  I don't usually get this nervous - but this really fucking matters today


----------



## pootle (Jun 18, 2009)

Good luck Soj! *fingers crossed*

I'm in another all day meeting/assessment of doctors.  It's taken me some time but I've just come up witht he cunning plan of bringing my lap top and looking like I'm working.  This is clearly bound to end in tears, but until that time


----------



## Yetman (Jun 18, 2009)

Another  of good luck your way soj mate. Hope it works out for ya x


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 18, 2009)

Good luck Soj - hope all goes well.

The customers here have been too cheery this morning


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2009)

Today every second call is someone saying 'I have no money but is there someway we can work together?' so a good use of my time.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 18, 2009)

Short memo to my boss...*SHUT THE FUCK UP*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Short memo to my boss...*SHUT THE FUCK UP*



Oh yes, I knew that. Did I tell you about the time I did something that demonstrates that I did in fact know  that but actually it won't demonstrate it at all but I'll go on a bit more and hope you forget what I'm talking about which you will because I'm so boring.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh yes, I knew that. Did I tell you about the time I did something that demonstrates that I did in fact know  that but actually it won't demonstrate it at all but I'll go on a bit more and hope you forget what I'm talking about which you will because I'm so boring.



 Actually that made me LOL so 

She is off for a week starting tomorrow and so is flitting about the office like a highly-strung sparrow trying to gather as many crumbs as she can before she has to leave.

It's exhausting!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Actually that made me LOL so
> 
> She is off for a week starting tomorrow and so is flitting about the office like a highly-strung sparrow trying to gather as many crumbs as she can before she has to leave.
> 
> It's exhausting!



Did you read my super-interesting complaining about my voluntary gig in General? it's great.

I am sooooooooo glad I don't have to be managed by that man in my actual real life paid job. Is he better or worse than yours?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Did you read my super-interesting complaining about my voluntary gig in General? it's great.
> 
> I am sooooooooo glad I don't have to be managed by that man in my actual real life paid job. Is he better or worse than yours?



He sounds a lot worse tbh - though the defensive attitude is familiar


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 18, 2009)

Borrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 18, 2009)

The MD is currently sat opposite me doing his best Boycie impression and telling shit jokes.  Funny, but for the wrong reasons.  Meanwhile the annoying director is running round him like a fucking lap dog 

Wondering how sojourner's meeting went too...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2009)

not long til the weekend


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 18, 2009)

Long enough


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 18, 2009)

My weekend starts at 5pm today.....Boreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedddddddddddddddddddddd!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2009)

Tis Friday Eve though? 
Home, last few pre-weekend chores so the weekend is lazier. 
Some sort of dinner early on and then some more Spooks tonight. 

Tomorrow is Friday which is very good
Two people out of the office all day which is good 
Talky Man and Failed Actor both in all day which is bad


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, the good vibes must have helped a little bit chaps - it didn't go brilliantly, but on the other hand, it could have gone a lot worse

Outrageous (but very workable) plan was rejected because basically, the computer said no.  Their scoring system seriously gave us bad marks, so even if he thought it would work, computer said fucking well no.

However, we have 2 weeks leeway to put projections together to show how we can support the business with the new projects, and he'll either let us keep the overdraft, or pull it entirely and replace it with a loan - the loan we MIGHT be able to afford the repayments on if the new projects bring money in fast 


I FUCKING HATE THIS FUCKING CUNTING RECESSION 


thought the boss was gonna biff the bank manager at one point, seriously 

I WILL be drinking tonight


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2009)

stay of execution Soj 

enjoy the drinkies


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2009)

Bloody hell Soj, sounds like you need that wine baby!!!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> stay of execution Soj


Yeh, well, when he comes back to us, we're gonna piss about a bit more and get another one. fuck you bank. arseholes 



Badgers said:


> Bloody hell Soj, sounds like you need that wine baby!!!



Oh yeh.  Think the boss might suck a whole bottle up in seconds tonight - he turned round and went 'if you want that 40k back, you can sing for it cos I haven't got it'


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 18, 2009)

Boring day leading to overeating, Bridget Jones style calorie counting.

Consumed so far:

One M&S prawn mayo sandwich (300 calories)

Low fat tasteless crisps (80ish)

Two Sainsbury wholemeal pitta bread (284)

One Sainsbury lentil and red pepper soup (312)

Houmous (about 50)

Salad (20)


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2009)

Good lunch
Chicken, bacon, spinach, penne bake 
Serves 2 and I am 1


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 18, 2009)

Today is not going well.

For some reason the people doing the water mains have decided to dig the road up for the third time in as many months.  They started at the top of the hill, and now they're drilling and digging pretty much outside my place.  

Someone we've agreed with to do a piece of work for us seems not to have listened to anything we said - and yet we're up against a deadline and I've neither time nor patience to piss about explaining everything for a second and third time. 

I'm still not writing well, I feel cooped up in the flat and aside from shopkeepers I've not actually spoken face to face to another human being since Sunday.

I am not in a good mood right now...


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2009)

Come and have a glass of wine with me roady

I shall be opening the bottle about 3 o fucking clock the day I've had


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 18, 2009)

Today I have had



Bran Flakes plus semi -skimmed milk - 150cal
2 prunes with some nuts - 50cal (I think)
Half a tub of mushroom pate, 6 melba toasts, some radish, celery, tomato and carrots, a bag of Weight Watcher's crisps and a banana - who knows! 400 cal maybe 

I have left to eat



A quarter of a melon - 50cal 
Salmon plus puy lentil salad plus blueberries and peach in greek 0% yoghurt - erm..600cal

Maybe if I actually learnt how many calories I am consuming I would lose wieght faster


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Today I have had
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this working? Not being funny but you've been eating a lot healthier for a while now innit?


----------



## pootle (Jun 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Did you read my super-interesting complaining about my voluntary gig in General? it's great.



Did you read my super helpful suggestion to help out 5t3IIa? Also great.

Not as great as Sadken's though.  Harumph.  I've spent a year studying public policy at masters' level, and I get outdone on ideas by the likes of Ken


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Maybe if I actually learnt how many calories I am consuming I would lose wieght faster



If you can get past the wanky name this free website is good for keeping track of what you eat. You enter stuff into a diary and it turns the stats into pie charts and projections and all sorts of stuff. https://www.purelifestyle.co.uk/Default.aspx

Plus if you do it at work you can easily kill off a few minutes every day with something useful


----------



## pootle (Jun 18, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> The MD is currently sat opposite me doing his best Boycey impression



I have visions of your boss riding a bike like a ninja whilst fiddling with a speaker stack and playing some ace tunes 


*edited to add*

Glad things weren't quite as awful as could be Soj - enjoy that booze you've facking earnt!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is this working? Not being funny but you've been eating a lot healthier for a while now innit?



It is but slowly - have now lost half a stone - the problem is I don't eat heathily at the weekend (beer, curries, pizza, cheese..lots and lots of cheese ) so any gains I make in the week have to be set against that. Also I should do more exercise, though that is rather dependent on how tired the MS is making me.

If I ate sensibly at weekends I think I would have lost a lot more...*repeat again and again until I heed my own advice *



ovaltina said:


> If you can get past the wanky name this free website is good for keeping track of what you eat. You enter stuff into a diary and it turns the stats into pie charts and projections and all sorts of stuff. https://www.purelifestyle.co.uk/Default.aspx
> 
> Plus if you do it at work you can easily kill off a few minutes every day with something useful



Thanks for that, I shall bookmark it for future work time


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2009)

Still over two hours


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 18, 2009)

pootle said:


> I have visions of your boss riding a bike like a ninja whilst fiddling with a speaker stack and playing some ace tunes



He is into bikes a bit.  So if you lost the speaker stack and added a hideous boating jacket then you might be halfway there


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 18, 2009)

The newbie is eating a mahousive baked potato - it is comedy size! With cheese and.....chicken 

Now I am a fat bastard when it comes to food but that is just too much even for me!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2009)

Cheese or chicken on first?


----------



## prunus (Jun 18, 2009)

No, Who's on first.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The newbie is eating a mahousive baked potato - it is comedy size! With *cheese and.....chicken*
> 
> Now I am a fat bastard when it comes to food but that is just too much even for me!



the dirty bastard - urgh

in other news, my wine is now open for business


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Cheese or chicken on first?



Chicken then LOADS of cheese on the top


----------



## Yetman (Jun 18, 2009)

Cheese IN chicken


----------



## rennie (Jun 18, 2009)

yuk. What happened to a simple tuna with mayo topping.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2009)

Left at 17:00 last night. 
Long day after starting at 07:30 but got a lot done again. 

Up early today to get organised again as I have two biggish proposals to get signed off. 

Don't forget to post fathers day cards draggers!!!


----------



## kittyP (Jun 19, 2009)

I quite like chicken and cheese together but I think it would be too dry on a jacket spud. I would need a bucket of mayo.......

...hang on...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

Morning

It's Friday godmammit


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2009)

Friday smile faded as soon as TM arrived! 

Actually no, I am not letting anything spoil this good mood today


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 19, 2009)

What time does practice start Badgers?


----------



## pootle (Jun 19, 2009)

Morning all!  I'm at my desk an hour before I need to be as I've got so much to do today.

Have also got a meeting with my line manager who is probably going to be cross with me and then a vile team meeting which is a total waste of everyone's time.

Still, it's Friday, and I'm in a cracking mood, so meh! 

Really should get on with the work I came in early to do though rather than post drivel on t'internet, eh?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> What time does practice start Badgers?



1st practice - 10:00-11:30 
2nd practice - 14:00-15:30


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 19, 2009)

Sweeeeeet


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2009)

I have opened the first jar babes


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 19, 2009)

How did it go?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 19, 2009)

Friday - yay!  

Must get on with proposal writing and commercials.  Have big cashflow meet at bosses later - that's gonna be fun


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

I feel full of vim and vigour and zeal today  Well, I did while I was poncing up Aldwych in time to FNM on the old Sony and it's not worn off now I'm at my desk 

I wonder if this will translate into a successful _work_ day though? One can never really rely on these things.

Porridge nom.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 19, 2009)

praise the lord


it's friday


----------



## pootle (Jun 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I feel full of vim and vigour and zeal today  Well, I did while I was poncing up Aldwych in time to FNM on the old Sony and it's not worn off now I'm at my desk



 s'good when that happens!  Who/what are FNM?

In a shock turn of events, I've just volunteered to cover a colleagues meeting.  It's going to be a v challenging, potentially stroppy meeting, but since it isn't my specialty and I really dislike the colleague I'm covering from, I'm actually looking forward to hearing a bunch of consultants slag off my work nemesis.

AND it gets me out of the meeting with my boss AND the team meeting whilst making me look like I'm making a bit more effort at work. Win!


----------



## pootle (Jun 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> praise the lord



*Amen*

*waves to marty*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

pootle said:


> s'good when that happens!  Who/what are FNM?
> 
> In a shock turn of events, I've just volunteered to cover a colleagues meeting.  It's going to be a v challenging, potentially stroppy meeting, but since it isn't my specialty and I really dislike the colleague I'm covering from, I'm actually looking forward to hearing a bunch of consultants slag off my work nemesis.
> 
> AND it gets me out of the meeting with my boss AND the team meeting whilst making me look like I'm making a bit more effort at work. Win!



Faith No More. There's a long and obsessive thread in Music about them 

Congrats on being great. How queer that we're all like 'hullo trees hullo flowers wot a lovley day!' today


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> How did it go?



It is in my lunchbox


----------



## marty21 (Jun 19, 2009)

pootle said:


> *Amen*
> 
> *waves to marty*



*waves back*

we are grateful for our lord for making today friday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 1st practice - 10:00-11:30
> 2nd practice - 14:00-15:30



What is this? Don't make me read back a page cuz I'm all about the future today.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2009)

Lunch? 

Three pints in pub costs £10.50 and I get the pleasure of the cheery barmaid 
Four cans in the park costs £4.00 and I get to lie down, read a book and observe the scantily clad


----------



## marty21 (Jun 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Lunch?
> 
> Three pints in pub costs £10.50 and I get the pleasure of the cheery barmaid
> Four cans in the park costs £4.00 and I get to lie down, read a book and observe the scantily clad



4 cans = 3 pints?, I have a query about the volume, are we talking cooking lager, or premium? real ale, keg stuff, cider, perry?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2009)

Not sure on the cans
Might go with the 'special offer' option 
That could mean lager or ale


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

You can suaully get 6 cans for a fiver most places.


----------



## pootle (Jun 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Congrats on being great. How queer that we're all like *'hullo trees hullo flowers wot a lovley day*!' today



That sums it up perfectly  no doubt reality will come crashing in at some point, but until then...!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You can suaully get 6 cans for a fiver most places.



This can work
I may be joined by a buddy 

Is three cans each enough though? 
We normally manage three pints in the hour.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 19, 2009)

i feel knackered. tfi friday.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 19, 2009)

Fuck bollocks bastard

Fab receptionist at Macc is giving notice   Haven't even got the new part timer in yet


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Fuck bollocks bastard
> 
> Fab receptionist at Macc is giving notice   Haven't even got the new part timer in yet



Receptionist problems _again_? I'm starting to think it's you


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 19, 2009)

Today I have to rush around trying to finish off filing, the work my boss has left me  and other bits and bobs as I am off for a couple of days next week. Hurrah!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Receptionist problems _again_? I'm starting to think it's you





She's been bloody poached by one of the companies actually IN the business centre!  I can't believe I don't have a law against this sort of thing.  The cunts have offered her way more dosh  

I have been the model of patience and understanding over this though - the company poaching her are run by mad loopy hysterical tenant lady - so my reckoning is, she'll be back


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 19, 2009)

I am reading a business plan. It's 12 pages long. Each page contains at least thirty uses of the word 'forums'. I wish I liked coffee


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 19, 2009)

we've got to write a swine flu contigency plan because one of our funders asked us what we will do if it all kicks off. why they can't advise what to do, i really don't know. what a waste of my friday....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 19, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> we've got to write a swine flu contigency plan because one of our funders asked us what we will do if it all kicks off. why they can't advise what to do, i really don't know. what a waste of my friday....



I suppose you can't write "Run screaming to the hills with as much canned food as you can carry" ?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 19, 2009)

on the radio the other day, they said that swine flu might end up being crossed by bird flu and create a super-virus....

yeah right, i thought, and pigs might fly....





*boom tish*


----------



## pootle (Jun 19, 2009)

Ok, now I'm bored and have run out of "la la la!" type good mood


----------



## Yetman (Jun 19, 2009)

Cans in the park eh.....hmmm........I've got enough for a pint at lunch, but cans in the park sounds much better. Looks a bit dodge though if someone from work sees me. Does it? 

Maybe if I choose something other than Special Brew it wont look so bad


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

I still feel pretty zeal-ish but I've got horrible instant coffee breath and don't even want to be near myself


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2009)

__~


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 19, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Cans in the park eh.....hmmm........I've got enough for a pint at lunch, but cans in the park sounds much better. Looks a bit dodge though if someone from work sees me. Does it?
> 
> Maybe if I choose something other than Special Brew it wont look so bad



On the bus to Paddington yesterday I saw a chap pouring a half bottle of vodka into a litre carton of orange juice. I am bearing that in mind for difficult afternoons in the office


----------



## pootle (Jun 19, 2009)

Lol! At the above.  As an aside QoG's, what's with the username? You get prettier and prettier in each ugly mug picture I see of you.  Did you used to be a Goth, but you're better now?

My zeal is back after fitting into a pair of size 12 trousers in French Connection at lunchtime.  At Christmas I was buying size 18 ugly Sainsbury's jeans cos none of my good jeans fitted me 

And now off to a meeting to listen to loads of people moan about my crappy, irritating colleague.

Have a good afternoon draggers!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 19, 2009)

pootle said:


> Lol! At the above.  As an aside QoG's, what's with the username? You get prettier and prettier in each ugly mug picture I see of you.  Did you used to be a Goth, but you're better now?
> 
> My zeal is back after fitting into a pair of size 12 trousers in French Connection at lunchtime.  At Christmas I was buying size 18 ugly Sainsbury's jeans cos none of my good jeans fitted me
> 
> ...



Isn't that what this thread is for 

I was a goth - many, many years ago - but my user name is actually based on having played Tamara, QOG, in this 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titus_Andronicus


----------



## prunus (Jun 19, 2009)

I hath done thy mother


----------



## Yetman (Jun 19, 2009)

Went for a pint, as I was playing the quiz machine some stupid bint somehow made my glass disappear completely splashing the 3/4 pint of amstel all over the floor. Barman gave me free pint, thats a 1/4 pint up for today 


Never did find the glass


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2009)

You saw some real life magic and _no one will ever believe you_  because you saw it in the pub


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 19, 2009)

Maybe the barman was Derren Brown and you've been fleeced.


Took an earlyish lunch today, so the afternoon is dragging.  90 minutes to go.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 19, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Maybe the barman was Derren Brown and you've been fleeced.



But it...how...er.....ahfuckit

I've been on the phone for 1 hour 45 mins now. Have pulled 3 out of 13 fingers off and am halfway through the 4th


----------



## marty21 (Jun 19, 2009)

52 minutes to home time  visiting a pub en-route


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 19, 2009)

off in 10 and going to get a hair cut, as am taking her indoors out for posh grub this evening to celebrate new job, ray!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 19, 2009)

kinell - glad today is over

pooped


but now its WINE TIME - hurrayyyy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 19, 2009)

This half hour is going very, very slowly.

Then I have to get on a tube - two tubes in fact - before I can even have a sniff of alcohol!


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 19, 2009)

Aside from nipping to the shop for a pint of milk and some tobacco I've not left the house today.  I have, however, written 1,800 words so I'm fairly pleased with my day's work.


----------



## pootle (Jun 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Then I have to get on a tube - two tubes in fact - before I can even have a sniff of alcohol!



Same here 

Bollocks - have had a fairly nice afternoon flirting with a yummy consultant, listening to them slag off my most un-favourite colleague, have them go on about how brilliant and helpful I've been this afternoon  and have now discovered we're getting a new team manager.  I have the loveliest line manager ever atm but he's moving to another job in the org.  We're getting one of the most hated people in the building to line manage us. 

She's the type of manager who keeps a late book


----------



## sojourner (Jun 19, 2009)

pootle said:


> She's the type of manager who keeps a late book



For the persistent late ones, or just in general?

If the former it's justified, for the latter, she's a throwback


----------



## Looby (Jun 19, 2009)

Major drag today-we've had no systems at all since wednesday night. I went home yesterday but am nearly up to my max on flexi deficit so just had to stay there until 3.30 when I could stand it no more. Charades and 20 questions gets really boring after 5 hours.  Looks like it'll be more of the same monday and I have stuff I really need to do because I'm then on leave for a week.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 19, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Major drag today-we've had no systems at all since wednesday night. I went home yesterday but am nearly up to my max on flexi deficit so just had to stay there until 3.30 when I could stand it no more. Charades and 20 questions gets really boring after 5 hours.  Looks like it'll be more of the same monday and I have stuff I really need to do because *I'm then on leave for a week.*



this is the most important bit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 22, 2009)

Pretty late first post of the week!

Today my manager isn't in so I'm taking it easy


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2009)

___~~ then the 8.10 hopefully


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 22, 2009)

*YAWNS* argh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 22, 2009)

Look, is Drumemrboi drumming 

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...jzrQBXAF4/s1600-h/image-upload-134-759990.jpg


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2009)

Killed me getting out of bed today
No motivation at all and just want to go to bed 
Pretty standard Monday I suppose and it could all be worse


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2009)

ordered a watch from Amazon, arranged for it to be delivered to work as I wouldn't be at home on any day except Saturday, so they delivered it to work on Saturday  all i have is a stupid red royal mail card, and I have to schlep up to Kilburn now, in my own lunch hour 

it had better be a good watch


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2009)

^ typical!

well, Monday is here yet again, and oh joy of joys - I am covering reception in one of the centres until Wednesday.  What the fuck happened to the weekend?! 

Still, I am on jollydays and off to Beatherder next week - so wooohooo!!!


----------



## prunus (Jun 22, 2009)

Give me a reason why I should do any work today.

Please, I need help here


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 22, 2009)

prunus said:


> Give me a reason why I should do any work today.
> 
> Please, I need help here



Work, no but at least try to look busy 

Play with google maps? That was fun that time.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 22, 2009)

Am eating lunch already. Tuna salad and crisps (S&V)


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2009)

prunus said:


> Give me a reason why I should do any work today.
> 
> Please, I need help here



Cos the day goes a lot faster?


----------



## pootle (Jun 22, 2009)

Nghh.

This. Is. All.

If anyone sees the sweet release of death doing the rounds, point her in my direction.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 22, 2009)

I wonder how I can get my hands on a  biscuit without leaving my chair?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I wonder how I can get my hands on a  biscuit without leaving my chair?



Should always keep a kitkat in your bra for just such occasions


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2009)

Another busy morning 
Guess this is no bad thing 
Only four of us in the office and no TM to make my head hurt 

Lunch at 13:00 comprising of a stroll to the soopermarket to get some stocks in
Battle the 14:00 - 17:30 afternoon slog with grim determination and gritted teeth 
Sleepwalk through the commute and get home hopefully by 18:30 and straight into PJs 
Iron a couple of shirts, cook some pasta for tea and have a small beer 
Sleep by 9pm at the latest


----------



## pootle (Jun 22, 2009)

No but seriously, someone kill me.  Or at least come up with a brilliant idea of how to get me out of work this afternoon.

I already invented a meeting to go to this morning to cover my lateness


----------



## prunus (Jun 22, 2009)

Have you tried just walking out?


----------



## prunus (Jun 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Work, no but at least try to look busy
> 
> Play with google maps? That was fun that time.



Sadly got lots to do, and a deadline of this Friday, so need to be actually busy  



sojourner said:


> Cos the day goes a lot faster?



But I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO tired!


----------



## pootle (Jun 22, 2009)

prunus said:


> Have you tried just walking out?



Apparently you're not allowed to do that at work. I've heard this rumour that you have to do a certain amount of hours each day rather than swan in and out at your will?


----------



## prunus (Jun 22, 2009)

Ah, but if you leave carrying a briefcase and a clipboard and looking confident, and then come back into the office at about 5:30 and slump dramatically into your chair with a big 'Phhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeew', shuffle some papers for a minute then stand up and annouce "OK, I'm done for the day, see you tomorrow everyone" and leave again everyone will just assume you've been being doing important stuff and it'll be fine.  You can get away with this for years, I believe.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2009)

My sister is meeting me for lunch on Wednesday 
With my little niece in tow


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2009)

...and my lunch is gone. It's going to be a slow afternoon


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2009)

prunus said:


> But I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO tired!



I always find having enough sleep the night before a working day helps 


*smug*


----------



## prunus (Jun 22, 2009)

Grrrrr.... Why I oughta.....


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2009)

got my watch, had to have an early lunch as the delivery office closes at 1, so a longer afternoon ahead

it has a huuuuuuuuuuuugeeeeeeeee face


----------



## pootle (Jun 22, 2009)

prunus said:


> Ah, but if you leave carrying a briefcase and a clipboard and looking confident, and then come back into the office at about 5:30 and slump dramatically into your chair with a big 'Phhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeew', shuffle some papers for a minute then stand up and annouce "OK, I'm done for the day, see you tomorrow everyone" and leave again everyone will just assume you've been being doing important stuff and it'll be fine.  You can get away with this for years, I believe.




Wicked.  I haven't got a briefcase but I've got a clipboard, and a stopwatch. I'm sure it'll be fine


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2009)

pootle said:


> Wicked.  I haven't got a briefcase but I've got a clipboard, and a stopwatch. I'm sure it'll be fine



you'll need a pen, to take notes (important notes) and tick boxes, and to chew while you're making an important decision


----------



## Yetman (Jun 22, 2009)

Jesus, got in at 11am this morning.......went to a barbeque on Saturday 100 miles away from my house, got totally fucked all day and all night and all yesterday as well then fell asleep round my mates house last night. Drove back at 5.30 this morning which wasnt too bad til the final stretch where the tiredness started kicking in. Could have got to work on time but fuck that, that extra hours kip was ace 

Now, back to the nightmare


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2009)

Just treated myself to this for the bargain price of £5.00


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Jesus, got in at 11am this morning.......went to a barbeque on Saturday 100 miles away from my house, got totally fucked all day and all night and all yesterday as well then fell asleep round my mates house last night. Drove back at 5.30 this morning which wasnt too bad til the final stretch where the tiredness started kicking in. Could have got to work on time but fuck that, that extra hours kip was ace
> 
> Now, back to the nightmare



One day, you'll suddenly get really old and be unable to do this

I hope

(not jealous, at ALL)


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it has a huuuuuuuuuuuugeeeeeeeee face



Why do you want to be reminded of how much drag you have each day marty?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Why do you want to be reminded of how much drag you have each day marty?



it didn't look quite as big when i ordered it


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2009)

Yawny office this afternoon 
Nobody knows what time I got in today 
Maybe that means leaving at 17:00 instead of 17:30? 

Might buy a house later


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm bored. Am going to buy a sandwich.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Might buy a house later


Can you get me one too? Thank you 

 I don't want the wife.


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 22, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Can you get me one too? Thank you



Ok... be about half an hour


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2009)

ooh, and a sarnie ta


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it didn't look quite as big when i ordered it



That'll be that 'perspective' thing again eh?

Small picture doesn't equal small watch hon   Do you think far away sheep are very small too? *snigger*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2009)

sojourner said:


> That'll be that 'perspective' thing again eh?
> 
> Small picture doesn't equal small watch hon   Do you think far away sheep are very small too? *snigger*



i likes pretty things


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2009)

Sainsbury's had falafels in the deli bit for 10p each today
Got 15 of them


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Sainsbury's had falafels in the deli bit for 10p each today
> Got 15 of them


Corrr - gis some!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 22, 2009)

Bored.

I caught myself rubbing the bottom of my lip and now it's sore. Why was I rubbing my lip? I think it was itching which is a weird thing to itch innit? Anyway - now it's sore I want to rub it again, lots and lots.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2009)

All four us us are yawning and even Corporate Man is talking about leaving early today.
I am sure the latest I will be is 5pm but hoping to be away earlier.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2009)

It's really warm in this centre - I feel really dozy and headachey.

I will be flying out of that door bob on 4.55 today, and then sat in traffic for at least an hour. ho hum


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 22, 2009)

Just joined myspace


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2009)

sojourner said:


> It's really warm in this centre - I feel really dozy and headachey.
> 
> I will be flying out of that door bob on 4.55 today, and then sat in traffic for at least an hour. ho hum



Post 6500 Sojjy


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just joined myspace



/loser

(((  )))


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just joined myspace



friend me up


----------



## pootle (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank the lord for toil! Am knocking off an hour early and out of here in 30mins.

Why I didn't think of that sooner though...


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Post 6500 Sojjy



Do I win then? That's perked me up a bit


----------



## Yetman (Jun 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Bored.
> 
> I caught myself rubbing the bottom of my lip and now it's sore. Why was I rubbing my lip? I think it was itching which is a weird thing to itch innit? Anyway - now it's sore I want to rub it again, lots and lots.



Get to the lavs and thrash it out before somebody clocks you!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Do I win then? That's perked me up a bit



Perky
Pert
Win


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> friend me up



Has done 

Christ, how do I get rid of the adverts?!?

http://www.myspace.com/onepeoplepubquiz


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2009)

Come on hometime, this is a struggle


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2009)

Just woken up, this is a struggle


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 23, 2009)

I didn't get that job  so going in to this one is even worse as I was a bit free with all the 'Yah, I'll do that in July!' figuring that I wouldn't even be there


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I didn't get that job  so going in to this one is even worse as I was a bit free with all the 'Yah, I'll do that in July!' figuring that I wouldn't even be there


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


>



Nevermind that! Friend me on myface! Or whatever!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Nevermind that! Friend me on myface! Or whatever!



ok dude


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I didn't get that job  so going in to this one is even worse as I was a bit free with all the 'Yah, I'll do that in July!' figuring that I wouldn't even be there


Aw that's shit stella. You got anything else to apply for?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 23, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Aw that's shit stella. You got anything else to apply for?



Nothing of any interest so far. I haven't been looking very hard tbh so I'm going to start


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Nothing of any interest so far. I haven't been looking very hard tbh so I'm going to start


You got til August?



Badgers said:


> Just treated myself to this for the bargain price of £5.00


sweeeeet


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 23, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> You got til August?



YEah, that's it. WHY??!?! Do you know something I need to know or just being friendly!?!?!!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2009)

just being friendly like, means you've got a month and a half eh? Better than less time.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2009)

bad luck with the job stella. hope something turns up soon 

in related news, the teen daughter just called me to say that she's got her first job interview next Tuesday, which is good.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes, of course  of course. Sorry, was having an early morning panic. I still don't fully see why I don't know any people in the position to give me jobs really. Just don't get it


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2009)

staff meeting in half hour, in a local pub!!!  wtf is that all about.....?!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow.... 

Not enough hours in the day! 

Work, chores, food shopping, filing, social stuff, family stuff, people getting married, commuting, cooking, eating, sleeping, dressing, washing and getting drunk!!! 

Where is the fucking drag when I need it?????


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 23, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> staff meeting in half hour, in a local pub!!!  wtf is that all about.....?!



What is the vibe like? You're still very new aren't you? Does everyone else look  or is it just normal??


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Wow....
> 
> Not enough hours in the day!
> 
> ...



*makes bitter ugly face at badgers' nice life*


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear you didn't get it stella - but at least you have a bit of time to look for another

Stop pulling that face - it'll stick like that


----------



## prunus (Jun 23, 2009)

Everything is lovely.

Yes, everything.  Lovely.  It's all lovely.

Lovely lovely lovely.   All so lovely.

cries into keyboard


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2009)

Leaves another voicemail message
Stamps feet


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Sorry to hear you didn't get it stella - but at least you have a bit of time to look for another
> 
> Stop pulling that face - it'll stick like that



if the wind changes


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 23, 2009)

I think it's too late for my moue  I must have made that face back in 89 and it's been the same ever since


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2009)

Today is going quite well for a change.  Annoying boss is having a rare day off, so everything is nice and laid back.

I should probably get round to doing some work now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What is the vibe like? You're still very new aren't you? Does everyone else look  or is it just normal??


plus ca change, plus ca meme chose.....

new organisation, new colleagues, new staff meeting - "we (senior managers) will be looking closely at the finances over next couple of months to see whether we will need to be making a few strategic redundancies to protect the viability of the organisation".....no wonder they held it in a pub, half the staff needed a drink after that...


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> plus ca change, plus ca meme chose.....
> 
> new organisation, new colleagues, new staff meeting - "we (senior managers) will be looking closely at the finances over next couple of months to see whether we will need to be making a few strategic redundancies to protect the viability of the organisation".....no wonder they held it in a pub, half the staff needed a drink after that...



That doesn't include you, does it paulie? 

I have bugger all to do, as may be shown by my rather large postings today.

I also stink.  This reception is meltingly hot, and I am wearing a PATHETIC short sleeved girly top that sticks in my pits.  I smell rancid man


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 23, 2009)

)))))soj(((((


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2009)

Opposite my office is a wonderful park full of people (ladies) wearing little and sunning themselves. In my desk drawer are some sunglasses and in the shop by the park they sell cold beer and ice-cream. 

So for lunch I walked 15mins into town, queued in the post office for 30mins and then walked 15mins back.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I also stink.  This reception is meltingly hot, and I am wearing a PATHETIC short sleeved girly top that sticks in my pits.  I smell rancid man



I know I am a bit fruity but my bottom drawer contains: 

Deodorant 
Shaving gel
Razor 
Hair gel 
Aftershave
Toothpaste 


/wuss


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I know I am a bit fruity but my bottom drawer contains:
> 
> Deodorant
> Shaving gel
> ...



I usually work from home though don't I, so don't have a desk, and I ain't carrying loads of shit round with me.

Although tomorrow I may well bring in a deodorant.  and some wet wipes or similar.  Phew 

OR - just wear a sensible long sleeved/wafty blokes shirt that doesn't clog up my pit area


----------



## Yetman (Jun 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I know I am a bit fruity but my bottom drawer contains:
> 
> 
> Hair gel


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2009)

Office (squatting) sitting tenant period is drawing to a close now. 
Have paid no rent, utilities, rates or anything since Jan 09. 
They just wrote offering a new lease writing off all past rent, utilities, rates. 
We have written back with a counter offer 
When they reply (weeks?) accepting or rejecting our offer we will return the forms as they spelled our company name wrong. 
They will then write out new paperwork 
We will then pass to our solicitor who will draft a reply 
We will contact other local offices to see if they will offer cheaper rent 
If we get an offer of cheaper rent we will advise them once they get round to responding to our solicitor 
How long do you think this can be kept going?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2009)

Yetman said:


>



Well, wax really


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> That doesn't include you, does it paulie?
> 
> I have bugger all to do, as may be shown by my rather large postings today.
> 
> I also stink.  This reception is meltingly hot, and I am wearing a PATHETIC short sleeved girly top that sticks in my pits.  I smell rancid man


Pepe le Pew!?

don't know who is included and who isn't, can't be arsed worrying atm tbh, if they give me the old heave ho, i'll get the teen to support me when she gets her swanky new job next week, after all i've done for her for the last 18 years....


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Pepe le Pew!?
> 
> don't know who is included and who isn't, can't be arsed worrying atm tbh, if they give me the old heave ho, i'll get the teen to support me when she gets her swanky new job next week, after all i've done for her for the last 18 years....



it's only fair, she can support you for the next 18 years, to even things out like


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Pepe le Pew!?
> 
> don't know who is included and who isn't, can't be arsed worrying atm tbh, if they give me the old heave ho, i'll get the teen to support me when she gets her swanky new job next week, after all i've done for her for the last 18 years....



That's the one 

Bloody hell - oh well, yeh, make the children support you I always say.  If I could just get that through to my lass...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2009)

my dad used to give me £1.50 a week pocket money, when i got my first part-time job, 4 hours in a grocers for £2.50 (66p an hour)  he told me he was stopping my pcoket money, as "you're earning now son"

I was 13


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2009)

that's growing up marty, it's hard but it makes you the man you are today...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> that's growing up marty, it's hard but it makes you the man you are today...



life is a continuous series of lessons


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2009)

Nearly done now, heading off at (slacker time) 5pm  
Sadly this is because I HAVE to go to the Slug & Lettuce which sickens me to my very soul.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2009)

A pub?

I am being very good this week.  On the wagon.  Even though the sunshine makes me want to drink a lot.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2009)

I've had enough now, was in before 8 so think I can go home.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I've had enough now, was in before 8 so think I can go home.



Deffo - I'd have gone at 4


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> A pub?
> 
> I am being very good this week.  On the wagon.  Even though the sunshine makes me want to drink a lot.



they are chain pubs, fairly souless tbf


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2009)

The Slag & Fetish is not a pub it is a whine bar


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> The Slag & Fetish is not a pub it is a whine bar



and you are whining before you even get there


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> they are chain pubs, fairly souless tbf



Still sell lovely beer though, eh?

Oh wonderful - now the sun has gone in, and it looks like it's about to lash it down for my journey home.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Deffo - I'd have gone at 4


gone...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2009)

still sunny here, thinking of walking a bit rather than getting straight on the tube, might mosey down towards Chalk Farm


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes - it has now started raining


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2009)

blue skies over KT, looking forward to a nice gentle cycle ride home. got people to meet down the boozer later, including one pal who i haven't seen for ages and who lives in the wilds of scotland somewhere. feeling strangely serene today..


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2009)

trying to work out where KT is


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2009)

Will people please stop mentioning going to the boozer? 


Gah.


I'm going in 5 minutes, there's fuck all going on here


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2009)

I wasn't thinking of the boozer, but now you mention it, I can think of a few on Chalk farm I might pop into on my little urban ramble


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> trying to work out where KT is


nw5 i.e. about a 20 min stroll from you by the sounds of it....


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> nw5 i.e. about a 20 min stroll from you by the sounds of it....





of course   doh!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2009)

Left at 5pm in the end, was a fucking exhausting day yesterday. 
Dashed home, bathed and then ran to Soho for a Chinese meal we can ill afford. 
Home by 00:30 and back up at 05:00 for another busy day. 

Good news though, my sister and my niece are meeting me for lunch at 12:00 and I get a 2 hour lunch


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 24, 2009)

That's nice badgers 
I said i'd go in for the 8'30-4.30 shift today


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2009)

lovely walk last night, west hampstead to camden town, with a 2 pint stop at the elephant's head then a fairly slow 253 home


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 24, 2009)

253! Which one is that? We need a mnenomic (sp)


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2009)

In at 07:15 this morning 
Actually not done bad so far
Emailed people so they know I came in early and stuff though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> In at 07:15 this morning
> Actually not done bad so far
> Emailed people so they know I came in early and stuff though



I was in at 0817!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 24, 2009)

i didn't get up until 8.20 

it was funny, they had a load of precocious kids on five live talking about some spelling thing they do with their teachers. it was all going well until they got them to do spelling and then the kids kept getting it wrong.

_mesmorised. auxillary_..... the missus reckons the kids are psychologically scarred as a result of Campbell laughing at them.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 24, 2009)

lol precocious kids being owned 

How is office atmos Paulie?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 24, 2009)

it's good when i get there. still eating me toast atm and fending off blagger cat.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 24, 2009)

Cats *spits*


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 24, 2009)

Annoying boss is back in with a vengeance today.  She's currently moaning about her neighbours having the cheek to have a 45 minute BBQ last night


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I was in at 0817!



Beat you by 62 minutes then? 

/winner


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> 253! Which one is that? We need a mnenomic (sp)



wouldn't have been any good for you, was only going as far as Hackney Central


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> wouldn't have been any good for you, was only going as far as Hackney Central



Yes buyt but but - either the 253 or 254 goes to Hackney <ends> and either the 253 or 254 goes to Aldgate <ends>

Which?!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes buyt but but - either the 253 or 254 goes to Hackney <ends> and either the 253 or 254 goes to Aldgate <ends>
> 
> Which?!



I've never been sure, but it was a 253 and it terminated in hackney


----------



## pootle (Jun 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> 253! Which one is that? We need a mnenomic (sp)



253 is Euston to Hackney Central - the bus that brings me to/from work 

It's not a mnemonic but how about "253 for pootle's place, see?"

So this week was going to be the week I really put my back into at work and stopped taking the wee wee.  Thus far I've turned up to work on monday after having an hours sleep, did a Ferris Bueller yesterday and today I've been "economical" with the truth to re-arrange an assessment meeting planned for Friday so I can leave early and go play in a field in Somerset all weekend.

I am covering myself in glory, fo'shure.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 24, 2009)

Got in last night knackered and somehow ended up getting quite mashed. Usually I can have drugs in the house and leave them but pah, I must be getting weak in my old age.

But I also got some acid  that'll dust the old circuit boards a bit. Just need to find somewhere nice to take it this weekend far far away from that place that begins with G


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Usually I can have drugs in the house and leave them but pah, I must be getting weak in my old age.



you can?  wow.  I've never been able to do that!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 24, 2009)

Two days in Yorkshire - quite nice apart from my Mum is not well and my Dad is worrying/complaining/mythering about that  - and have come back to LOADS of work.

Ah well - at least the sun is out


----------



## Yetman (Jun 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> you can?  wow.  I've never been able to do that!



I've got some drugs that I've had for years and not touched, mind you coke is a bit easier to nibble at than DOC or DPT


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I've got some drugs that I've had for years and not touched, mind you coke is a bit easier to nibble at than DOC or DPT



I don't even know what they are


----------



## prunus (Jun 24, 2009)

DoC = Denominazione di Origine Controllata; Italian wine.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 24, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Two days in Yorkshire - quite nice



Which bit of Yorkshire?


----------



## pootle (Jun 24, 2009)

And nice use of a proppa Yorkshire-ism with the "mithering"


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 24, 2009)

It's passing by delightfully, at home waiting for the spark, he's been and gone.... what to do now....


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 24, 2009)

pootle said:


> And nice use of a proppa Yorkshire-ism with the "mithering"



Shouldn't that be t'mithering?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 24, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> It's passing by delightfully, at home waiting for the spark, he's been and gone.... what to do now....



Garden, book, tea, doze?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 24, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Which bit of Yorkshire?



Near Grassington ... well Threshfield to be exact, in Upper Wharfedale


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2009)

prunus said:


> DoC = Denominazione di Origine Controllata; Italian wine.



Oo I'll have some of that 

On Friday, when I'm next having a drink, that is 


Or Thursday, if I can't stand it that long 

In other news, I don't smell bad today, but instead have a pissing nose, despite doubling up on cetirizine.  Niiiice. 

Am very hungry too


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Near Grassington ... well Threshfield to be exact, in Upper Wharfedale



Yorkshire's lovely


----------



## pootle (Jun 24, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Near Grassington ... well Threshfield to be exact, in Upper Wharfedale




Lovely! I know it well from my youth.  Lots of holidays in Skipton, so spent quite a bit of time around Grassington/Malham Cove and walking along the river to a lovely pub in Threshfield, the name of which escapes me now.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Garden, book, tea, doze?



Nah, tea, toast and into town for a wander and some browsing.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 24, 2009)

pootle said:


> Lovely! I know it well from my youth.  Lots of holidays in Skipton, so spent quite a bit of time around Grassington/Malham Cove and walking along the river to a lovely pub in Threshfield, the name of which escapes me now.



The Old Hall maybe - or the Fountaine Inn at Linton (which is nearby)?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 24, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Near Grassington ... well Threshfield to be exact, in Upper Wharfedale



I was in Hawes the other week, nice area


----------



## Yetman (Jun 24, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> I was in Hawes the other week



Funnily enough, on that stag do the other week, .....  actually probably best not to mention that


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 24, 2009)

A visit to Hawes whores?


----------



## pootle (Jun 24, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The Old Hall maybe - or the Fountaine Inn at Linton (which is nearby)?



It was the Fountaine! Nice work QoG's! Have had many a great pub lunch in there.

Ahh! Memories!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 24, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> I was in Hawes the other week, nice area



Hawes is lovely 



pootle said:


> It was the Fountaine! Nice work QoG's! Have had many a great pub lunch in there.
> 
> Ahh! Memories!



We had a meal there on Sunday evening. Gammon, Double Egg and Chips. Yum!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2009)

i've driven through yorkshire, never stayed there, keep meaning to though


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 24, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hawes is lovely


They like their Wensleydale cheese though, couldn't get moved for the stuff!


Right, off to the bank to pay off my overdraft (only until my mortage is due), then lunch.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 24, 2009)

Just eaten a Pret choc bar thingy and my eyes are spinning from the suagr rush


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jun 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just eaten a Pret choc bar thingy and my eyes are spinning from the suagr rush



28g of fat in one of those badboys...


----------



## pootle (Jun 24, 2009)

I've been snacking like a loon today from being so bored.  We just had a meeting to be introduced to our new big boss of the org.  There were cakes from Patisserie Valerie. Nom! but  at the lardy aspect!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just eaten a Pret choc bar thingy and my eyes are spinning from the suagr rush





pootle said:


> I've been snacking like a loon today from being so bored.  We just had a meeting to be introduced to our new big boss of the org.  There were cakes from Patisserie Valerie. Nom! but  at the lardy aspect!



I've had two Weight Watchers Lemon and Ginger Biscuits 

Mind you I ate like a fattie porker at the weekend so cutting down again is probably wise


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 24, 2009)

i'm eating a banana and about to type up a summary of the telephony review i've been doing. w00t!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2009)

Busy, busy, busy...... 

Missing the drag  

Met my sister and niece for lunch though so happy happy happy


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Busy, busy, busy......
> 
> Missing the drag
> 
> Met my sister and niece for lunch though so happy happy happy



I'm having plenty of drag for you bajjy

Done nothing BUT drag for the last 3 days   Be careful what you wish for - it's immensely boring


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh, and I've just had a twix

woo


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 24, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> 28g of fat in one of those badboys...



It helps the sugar go down 


















Bluergh


----------



## Yetman (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah I spent 20 mins making a sarnie for lunch today, a sub roll in fact. I was actually late for work because of it. Went to the fridge to get it out and the fucker was soaked in the juice from my strawberries and melon.

BASTARD

Had to go to the pub to level out the karma.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oh, and I've just had a twix



There's two of them in my drawer that I'm trying to resist eating.  I'm not even hungry.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Yeah I spent 20 mins making a sarnie for lunch today, a sub roll in fact. I was actually late for work because of it. Went to the fridge to get it out and the fucker was soaked in the juice from my strawberries and melon.
> 
> BASTARD
> 
> Had to go to the pub to level out the karma.



how? why?   did you wrap it all up together or wha?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2009)

godalfuckingmighty

how is it only 4.05???


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 24, 2009)

my clock says 16.12 on my computer, 16.08 on my phone and 16.10 on my moby


----------



## pootle (Jun 24, 2009)

pootle said:


> today I've been "economical" with the truth to re-arrange an assessment meeting planned for Friday so I can leave early and go play in a field in Somerset all weekend.




Huzzah! The plan worked and I get to leave work at 1pm on Friday


----------



## Yetman (Jun 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> how? why?   did you wrap it all up together or wha?



They were in a carrier bag together, the fucking shit tupperware container leaked. Its sitting next to me now. I'm gonna punish it. Drive over it then separate the container and lid by a distance of several miles. Heheheheh. Revenge is sweet


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice one pootle

Yetman - tupperware ALWAYS leaks.  It's even worse when, say, you've taken soup into work, in tupperware, in a plastic bag.


----------



## pootle (Jun 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Nice one pootle



Someone always has to rain on your parade though, don't they? My elation was short lived from a v irritating phone call from my ex.

It's going to be Tanqueray and tonic o'clock when I get home


----------



## prunus (Jun 24, 2009)

Mmmmm, gin.....


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2009)

pootle said:


> Someone always has to rain on your parade though, don't they? My elation was short lived from a v irritating phone call from my ex.
> 
> It's going to be Tanqueray and tonic o'clock when I get home



 don't let the fucker ruin your day!

is that booze?

goddamn you all to hell 

I will NOT drink tonight!


----------



## pootle (Jun 24, 2009)

I shan't, and it is!

Tanqueray is Snoop Dogg's gin of choice, and mine


----------



## Yetman (Jun 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> don't let the fucker ruin your day!
> 
> is that booze?
> 
> ...



Me neither. Not even if some other tupperware related incident drives me to it!

Keep each other strong sojourner, thats the only way we'll get out of this damn mess you got us into.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2009)

Have some Glastonbury bitterness today
Using the medium of hard fucking work to distract me 
So far it seems to be working and if anyone an do denial it is a British chap.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 25, 2009)

long day, with an evening meeting to *look* forward to, so I'll be in the office til about 9.30, then as I'm the only one in tomorrow, normal start  but i will start late on monday


----------



## pootle (Jun 25, 2009)

Boo! to long days! And evening meetings? Roo-bish!

I've got shedloads to do today so am in work an hour earlier than needs be, so what's the first thing I do? Get on t'internetz 

I'm in one of those la la la, hello trees, hello sky moods today - possibly down to the massive jug of decent coffee I had for breakfast or that my annoying knobber colleague is out all day or that I'm finishing at lunchtime tomorrow and not back in till tues 

I'm going to try very hard to actually get some work done today though, so have good days draggers.  May the day go swiftly and without too much neaaggh!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 25, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I'm having plenty of drag for you bajjy
> 
> Done nothing BUT drag for the last 3 days   Be careful what you wish for - it's immensely boring


Tell me about it... this week has been a killer! Only got half day tomorrow though, then off to meet my nephew 



sojourner said:


> Yetman - tupperware ALWAYS leaks.  It's even worse when, say, you've taken soup into work, in tupperware, in a plastic bag.


Real tupperware doesn't


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 25, 2009)

pootle said:


> I'm in one of those la la la, hello trees, hello sky moods today - possibly down to the massive jug of decent coffee I had for breakfast or that my annoying knobber colleague is out all day or that I'm finishing at lunchtime tomorrow and not back in till tues


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2009)

Talky Man killing me 
Waiting for failed actor arrive 
Also waiting for bossy man to arrive as I would quite like a cheque


----------



## marty21 (Jun 25, 2009)

failed actor in arrival failure?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 25, 2009)

diversity training all day....um,_ great?!_


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2009)

I want this so much it hurts 
http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=uk&l=en&s=bsd&cs=ukbsdt1&sku=167021


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 25, 2009)

£500 off


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 25, 2009)

Busy here today - lots of the bosses e-mails to catch up with plus my own work. 

However a rather strong cup of coffee has provided me with an invigorating caffeine buzz so yip, yip, yip....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm wearing quite a tight skirt today and have to have it pulled right up to my muffin to sit comfortably. Am wearing leggins too so this is not as shocking and vom-inducing as it could be but still a bit of an odd sensation. I'd really need to lose 7⅜ lbs to make it decent so not having crisps with lunch. Well, perhaps not having crisps. Probably having crisps tbh.


----------



## prunus (Jun 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm wearing quite a tight skirt today and have to have it pulled right up to my muffin to sit comfortably. Am wearing leggins too so this is not as shocking and vom-inducing as it could be but still a bit of an odd sensation. I'd really need to lose 7⅜ lbs to make it decent so not having crisps with lunch. Well, perhaps not having crisps. Probably having crisps tbh.



[loosens collar] - hot in here, isn't it?

Also: "*7⅜ lbs*" - that's very precise, to the 1/8 of a pound, that's 56(andabit)g.  Why so precise eh?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 25, 2009)

Fucking HELL - complete contrast to the last few days - no drag, just sheer fucking hard graft at 100 miles an hour

I am officially 'never fucking happy' 

Am aiming not to drink tonight, but am verrry tempted


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 25, 2009)

This week - with the boss absent - is really pointing up how little the newbie (not all through his own fault) does in the office.

Basically he can't - because he hasn't been taught - cover my work or my colleagues work. He can do some of the bosses stuff but not all of it. Wgich means that I an my colleague are taking up the slack.

I think there will have to be a quiet but serious talk with the boss, and the directors, when she gets back.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> [loosens collar] - hot in here, isn't it?
> 
> Also: "*7⅜ lbs*" - that's very precise, to the 1/8 of a pound, that's 56(andabit)g.  Why so precise eh?



"About half a stone" is a bit too clinical, I thought. 

Does it suit me though? Does it? *bends over with hands on knees and looks back over shoulder*

*gets crisp crumbs on knees*


----------



## pootle (Jun 25, 2009)

Lol! I was about to comment on the exact stats also! 

My plan of being super productive isn't really happening, mostly due to sobbing and nobbing being very entertaining today.  Am still in an aces mood though, and the day is distinctly non-drag.  Ace.

I _*do*_ need to type up my appraisal before 4.30pm as my lovely line manager has been asking for it since March.  I can't seem to find what my objectives are for this year. I didn't realise in aforementioned appraisal meeting that I was supposed to be taking notes.

Objective 1: Pay attention to what's going on


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I want this so much it hurts
> http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=uk&l=en&s=bsd&cs=ukbsdt1&sku=167021





BiddlyBee said:


> £500 off



I could get this but it would mean no electricity, running water or food for a month. 

I am still thinking about it though


----------



## prunus (Jun 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> "About half a stone" is a bit too clinical, I thought.
> 
> Does it suit me though? Does it? *bends over with hands on knees and looks back over shoulder*
> 
> *gets crisp crumbs on knees*



Thud.


----------



## pootle (Jun 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> Thud.




Pics or Get the Thud up


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I could get this but it would mean no electricity, running water or food for a month.
> 
> I am still thinking about it though


Don't do it... deals will come round again


----------



## prunus (Jun 25, 2009)

pootle said:


> Pics or Get the Thud up



 to you too.  With knobs on.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2009)

But I want it so much it hurts now
And I only have 4 TFT and 1 CRT at home to power my two PCs 

I would be a fool not too.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 25, 2009)

You would be a fool to do it.

Feels for cold, hungry, smelly kittyP


----------



## Yetman (Jun 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I could get this but it would mean no electricity, running water or food for a month.
> 
> I am still thinking about it though



It is the batman of monitors though......I'd get it. Sell something. Anything. Its time to clear out all those old sacks of lentils and tinned pork and use them before its too late anyway. Get a bar job for a week. Steal cash. Whatever. YOU JUST HAVE TO GET THAT MONITOR MAN!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 25, 2009)

Yetman


----------



## Yetman (Jun 25, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Yetman



What? 

Sell all those other monitors badge. Or, using the magic of glue, cut 2 of the edges of each of the 4 TFTs and stick them together to make one massive super monitor that will eat anyone who gets in your way when you go to steal the batman monitor from Currys


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 25, 2009)

God, I'm so bored I just read the last three pages of the Urbans Up The Duff Club thread  It was actually quite good - someone had a baby and everything!

La la la.


----------



## prunus (Jun 25, 2009)

Do they get kicked out of the club now then?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> Do they get kicked out of the club now then?



I _think _it sort of happens naturally as they are suddenly incredibly busy with the buns and haven't got the time to moan about having rows in Holland and Barrett and stuff. But I didn't read the whole thing - perhaps they get banned after the stitches heal?


----------



## pootle (Jun 25, 2009)

*stitches*

_shudder_  one of the many reasons I'm never going to breed...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 25, 2009)

pootle said:


> *stitches*
> 
> _shudder_  one of the many reasons I'm never going to breed...



Apparently you don't care, what with all the natural internal happy drugs that are whizzing about but tbh I don't fancy it myself.

Not that I don't like step-children prunus


----------



## marty21 (Jun 25, 2009)

just been sitting in the sun - boy it sure is hot out there


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> just been sitting in the sun - boy it sure is hot out there



Still not toally hot at night yet though. Also I walked home last night at 10pm and it wasn't very hot, even though I went quite fast. Not that I'm complaining - I prefer it not to be sweltering.


----------



## pootle (Jun 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Not that I don't like step-children prunus




Have you seen pictures of them yet?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 25, 2009)

pootle said:


> Have you seen pictures of them yet?



No, he's being coy. And married


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 25, 2009)

Have hit the mid-afternoon knackeredness wall.

Made a cup of tea and had a couple of - weight watchers  - biscuits to try and revive my flagging self but it ain't worked


----------



## marty21 (Jun 25, 2009)

only 7 hours to go


----------



## prunus (Jun 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Not that I don't like step-children prunus



Ho ho ho.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 25, 2009)

soon be post 6666, is that significant?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 25, 2009)

ooh!!! I got post 6666


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> soon be post 6666, is that significant?



No not at all  I haven't got one significant post in this thread 

Where is the link to how many posts we've done each? Badgers has been busy so maybe I am 'winning' now?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> ooh!!! I got post 6666



Does that make you Satan? Or a friend of Satan? Or Satan's bitch or something


----------



## prunus (Jun 25, 2009)

Stan.  It makes him Stan.  Not nearly as cool.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> Stan.  It makes him Stan.  Not nearly as cool.



Santa? He's got the hair colour for it! Lolololololol!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> No not at all  I haven't got one significant post in this thread
> 
> Where is the link to how many posts we've done each? Badgers has been busy so maybe I am 'winning' now?



Badgers   	        1,649
5t3IIa 	        1,341
QueenOfGoths 	705
marty21 	        700
prunus 	        600
BiddlyBee 	        366
sojourner 	        329
Paulie Tandoori 	229
Yetman 	        135
tribal_princess 	104


scores on the doors


----------



## kittyP (Jun 25, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Yetman



Yes Yetman!!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> Stan.  It makes him Stan.  Not nearly as cool.





5t3IIa said:


> Santa? He's got the hair colour for it! Lolololololol!



He could be Stan Santa - although that sounds like some third rate 'family entertainer' who advertises at the back of The Stage


----------



## marty21 (Jun 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> Stan.  It makes him Stan.  Not nearly as cool.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Badgers   	        1,649
> 5t3IIa 	        1,341
> QueenOfGoths 	705
> marty21 	        700
> ...




God, he's posted tons.

You could totally beat down Queenie today though - 6 more posts!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> God, he's posted tons.
> 
> You could totally beat down Queenie today though - 6 more posts!



maybe


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> God, he's posted tons.
> 
> You could totally beat down Queenie today though - 6 more posts!







marty21 said:


> maybe





I ain't giving up my bronze medal position so easily!!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 25, 2009)

oh yeah!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> oh yeah!!!



Yeah!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 25, 2009)

And yeah!!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 25, 2009)

i see what you're doing


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 25, 2009)

And they're off!

*waves a little flag*


----------



## prunus (Jun 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Badgers   	        1,649
> 5t3IIa 	        1,341
> QueenOfGoths 	705
> marty21 	        700
> ...



Blimey.

Must. Try. Harder.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> Blimey.
> 
> Must. Try. Harder.



Must try what?1


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 25, 2009)

Our IT Dept. want to come and scan my computer later ....meaning I will have to come off the t'internet .

Saying "I am trying not to get beaten in a how-many-posts-can-I-make-on an-internet-forum race so you can't take away mah internets just now!!" is not going to go down well is it


----------



## prunus (Jun 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Must try what?1



La! madam.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 25, 2009)

Phew

Home now, a few more things to tidy up and I'm taking it easy


----------



## marty21 (Jun 25, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Our IT Dept. want to come and scan my computer later ....meaning I will have to come off the t'internet .
> 
> Saying "I am trying not to get beaten in a how-many-posts-can-I-make-on an-internet-forum race so you can't take away mah internets just now!!" is not going to go down well is it



probably not


----------



## sojourner (Jun 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Apparently you don't care, what with all the natural internal happy drugs that are whizzing about



Bollocks   Speaking as one who was stitched from arse to elbow, I can tell you I did fucking care - LOTS


----------



## pootle (Jun 25, 2009)

I was thinking they'd have to be some pretty amazing chemicals to put up with that!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 25, 2009)

pootle said:


> I was thinking they'd have to be some pretty amazing chemicals to put up with that!



I didn't feel them being put in, but by the christ, when the epidural wore off I knew about them

Sorry draggers


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 25, 2009)

Aaargh! Step children! Step children!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Aaargh! Step children! Step children!



 I do find it amazing that women who have been through it choose to do it again


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 25, 2009)

But if you'd fancied another kid would the memory of the pain have been the main thing to put you off?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> But if you'd fancied another kid would the memory of the pain have been the main thing to put you off?



Tbf, it was more the fact that my lass was such _incredibly_ hard work from conception onwards to about, ooo, now, that put me off 

In all seriousness, the pain I went through and the complications would have been enough on its own, yeh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 25, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Tbf, it was more the fact that my lass was such _incredibly_ hard work from conception onwards to about, ooo, now, that put me off
> 
> In all seriousness, the pain I went through and the complications would have been enough on its own, yeh



That makes sense too 

Edit: Oh, you added a bit. Whenever I spoke about this to my mum and having my little bro after being in hospital for months before and after having me she waved it all aside and said she didn't really remember the bad stuff, just the good stuff. I think people have said that on here as well.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 25, 2009)

ERM 

Broody girl pregnancy baby and stuff thread __________________n'yar


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 25, 2009)

Yetman said:


> ERM
> 
> Broody girl pregnancy baby and stuff thread __________________n'yar



Soz. The drag is strong today


----------



## sojourner (Jun 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Whenever I spoke about this to my mum and having my little bro after being in hospital for months before and after having me she waved it all aside and said she didn't really remember the bad stuff, just the good stuff. I think people have said that on here as well.



Yeh, but I have fuck all tolerance for physical pain, so...

soz yetty


----------



## Yetman (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats ok ladies. I do have to balance this thread back out though. 

This should do the trick:


----------



## sojourner (Jun 25, 2009)

Scooby snack 

I have just opened the wine  fuck abstinence, it's not as good as it's made out to be


----------



## prunus (Jun 25, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Scooby snack
> 
> I have just opened the wine  fuck abstinence, it's not as good as it's made out to be



Yes.  Best to lay off it, really.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 25, 2009)

back home after a long day, was some excitement that I missed, popped out for an hour before the meeting started, got back to the office and there was a ball sized hole in the door to the office, my colleague was still there, some kids had come down asking about a kid who lived upstairs, she didn't tell them where he lived, so they threw a boule ball (i think they are called that) that french bowls game, fucking vandals carry around boule balls around here, fucking heavy thing is it, came through the wired glass, I missed the little fuckers by about 10 mins   she thinks she knows who they are, not the brightest of vandals


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 25, 2009)

bloody hell. evening drag in the hoose and mj's popped his clogs....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 26, 2009)

false dawn....nightie night draggers...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 26, 2009)

Another busy day ahead today to end a busy week but not all bad. 
Sad to hear about Jacko popping his clogs.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

I have a great Jacko joke but can't c/p on my fone so you'll have to wait


----------



## marty21 (Jun 26, 2009)

knackered, but have to go in, no one else is in today, I am 33% of the office


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

Very humid today. Got a sweaty hand posting on my fone


----------



## marty21 (Jun 26, 2009)

missed the 8.10, aiming for the 8.28


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

Planet's in mourning Marty, that's got to count for something.


----------



## pootle (Jun 26, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I have just opened the wine  fuck abstinence, it's not as good as it's made out to be



Everything in moderation Soj!

Morning drag fans! 

I had a RUBBISH night's sleep and have had my best mate/dj life partner on the phone in tears already this morning but it's Friday, and I'm out of her at 12pm to go and play records in a field. In the rain no doubt, but meh!

I also have clammy hands but I thought it was down to the pot of v strong coffee I had for breakfast.  It's probably my sweat glands mourning for MJ innit


----------



## sojourner (Jun 26, 2009)

Moderation?  I know not of what you speak   Have a top time pootle - is it Glastonbury you are going to?

Whilst I'm not exactly hungover, I can tell I had a drink last night.  It's not as nice as sober nights. 

Anyhoo - Friday! Woo!  Nearly fell off my exercise bike at the news of Michael Jackson on R4


----------



## pootle (Jun 26, 2009)

Nah!  It's not _that _ field in Somerset, but one not a million miles down the road.  One of my mates is putting on a teeny tiny festie, 'bout 100 people. It's not got a cider bus, or sponsorship from Budweiser and 6music aren't the official media partner but I reckon it'll be 

Neaggh! Just had an email from one of my trainees calling me "Mrs Pootle" - makes me feel well old.  And the fact that most of them are doctors and younger than me


----------



## sojourner (Jun 26, 2009)

pootle said:


> Nah!  It's not _that _ field in Somerset, but one not a million miles down the road.  One of my mates is putting on a teeny tiny festie, 'bout 100 people. It's not got a cider bus, or sponsorship from Budweiser and 6music aren't the official media partner but I reckon it'll be



Sounds fab - and much nicer than Glastonbury   I'm in love with teeny tiny festivals


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 26, 2009)

feeling knackered today, got the 393 instead of cycling as i'm so whacked out. think i've spent so much time writing contigency plans for swine flu that i've now caught it


----------



## marty21 (Jun 26, 2009)

pootle said:


> Everything in moderation Soj!
> 
> Morning drag fans!
> 
> and I'm out of her at 12pm to go and play records in a field.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 26, 2009)

Morning peeps.  Just got to work and have 5 days work to fit into today, before I'm off on my hols tomorrow. 


Oh, yes, also have a week's worth of preparation for my holiday to fit into today too. 

Excellent.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Morning peeps.  Just got to work and have 5 days work to fit into today, before I'm off on my hols tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Oh, yes, also have a week's worth of preparation for my holiday to fit into today too.
> ...



So you're in the dragging thread especially? Tee!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 26, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Morning peeps.  Just got to work and have 5 days work to fit into today, before I'm off on my hols tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Oh, yes, also have a week's worth of preparation for my holiday to fit into today too.
> ...



going anywhere nice ?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 26, 2009)

Mornin' all - I am SWEATY. Really SWEATY. All over. SWEATY!!


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 26, 2009)

marty21 said:


> going anywhere nice ?



vienna for a wedding.  I need to be there by the 2nd july for the 3rd july. 

I'm going to Bruges tomorrow and after that I have no idea.  I was going to go to Berlin but it is proving logistically elusive. 


*not scared*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 26, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mornin' all - I am SWEATY. Really SWEATY. All over. SWEATY!!


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 26, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mornin' all - I am SWEATY. Really SWEATY. All over. SWEATY!!



Innit.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 26, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> vienna for a wedding.  I need to be there by the 2nd july for the 3rd july.
> 
> I'm going to Bruges tomorrow and after that I have no idea.  I was going to go to Berlin but it is proving logistically elusive.
> 
> ...



very nice   Now go and get some work done


----------



## pootle (Jun 26, 2009)

marty21 said:


>



I are confused - what's with the  or are you predicting the colour of my face at about 10.10am on sunday when I completely nalls up our set like I've never done before after forgetting to go to bed on saturday night?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 26, 2009)

Yaaaaagh


----------



## marty21 (Jun 26, 2009)

pootle said:


> I are confused - what's with the  or are you predicting the colour of my face at about 10.10am on sunday when I completely nalls up our set like I've never done before after forgetting to go to bed on saturday night?





> and *I'm out of her *at 12pm to go and play records in a field.



my dutty mind I'm afraid


----------



## Yetman (Jun 26, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mornin' all - I am SWEATY. Really SWEATY. All over. SWEATY!!



Do you reckon if you took all your clothes off and jumped flatwards at a bare wall you'd stick to it? I do. Who needs velcro to have fun eh readers? 

I have gotten mashed and stayed up til around 3am every night this week. Tonight though, we're having a chilled one. What is that all about.

But yeah Jacko's dead. Bring on the jokes shamone


----------



## prunus (Jun 26, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Do you reckon if you took all your clothes off and jumped flatwards at a bare wall you'd stick to it? I do. Who needs velcro to have fun eh readers?



Pics!


----------



## pootle (Jun 26, 2009)

marty21 said:


> my dutty mind I'm afraid





I do believe I've commented on how I loves the ladies.  And been called a misogynist for my efforts


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 26, 2009)

Yetman said:


> *Do you reckon if you took all your clothes off and jumped flatwards at a bare wall you'd stick to it? I do. Who needs velcro to have fun eh readers?*
> 
> I have gotten mashed and stayed up til around 3am every night this week. Tonight though, we're having a chilled one. What is that all about.
> 
> But yeah Jacko's dead. Bring on the jokes shamone



That is my afternoon sorted out (after the "Thriller" tribute dance that is")


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

Someone go and find my car stereo thread in Gadgets and tell everyone how good the joke is, ta


----------



## Badgers (Jun 26, 2009)

Another busy one 
More people pissing me about but it is Friday so all good 
Lunchtime draws nearer and I am craving this weekend so much


----------



## prunus (Jun 26, 2009)

Lordy, I'm busy today as well.  Going to be a late one I feel. unless I *fucking get on with it!!!*

[wanders off to make some more coffee]


----------



## pootle (Jun 26, 2009)

Right m'off!

See you on the other side/at 5t3IIa's quiz draggers!

Have a good weekend yous lot!

*smooch*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

pootle said:


> Right m'off!
> 
> See you on the other side/at 5t3IIa's quiz draggers!
> 
> ...



Has a wonderful time! *waves and blows a kiss*


----------



## sojourner (Jun 26, 2009)

Bye pootle - have a darling time


----------



## sojourner (Jun 26, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I have gotten mashed and stayed up til around 3am every night this week. Tonight though, we're having a chilled one. *What is that all about*.



When you know you can, it's just not as much fun.  I'm the same.  I know I can get shitfaced on a Friday or a Saturday, but I never want to quite as much as I do midweek.

Just fucking contrary, is all


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 26, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Bruges



It's in Belgium.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 26, 2009)

sojourner said:


> When you know you can, it's just not as much fun.  I'm the same.  I know I can get shitfaced on a Friday or a Saturday, but I never want to quite as much as I do midweek.
> 
> Just fucking contrary, is all



Yeah I suppose so. I've done fuck all today though. The real question is though my dear friend, do I go for a pint at lunch? It'll drag the nipples off the afternoon and I've got a 2 hour conference call at 2pm which I'll literally have to dry crimp my way through after a few pints.

*Tickles own chin in ponderation*


----------



## Badgers (Jun 26, 2009)

I want a pint 
I should save money 
I have to walk to the bank 
I hate everyone in the world


----------



## sojourner (Jun 26, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Yeah I suppose so. I've done fuck all today though. The real question is though my dear friend, do I go for a pint at lunch? It'll drag the nipples off the afternoon and I've got a 2 hour conference call at 2pm which I'll literally have to dry crimp my way through after a few pints.
> 
> *Tickles own chin in ponderation*



Question is - do you WANT a pint?  

It's that simple my friend.  

I couldn't but that's because I don't like stopping at 1 or 2 - it's unnatural


----------



## sojourner (Jun 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I hate everyone in the world



Oh, thanks 

cunt


----------



## Yetman (Jun 26, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Question is - do you WANT a pint?
> 
> It's that simple my friend.
> 
> I couldn't but that's because I don't like stopping at 1 or 2 - it's unnatural



I....I never thought of it like that? I think I do want one yes! YES! I DO WANT A PINT! A BIG GLORIOUS COLD PINT OF AMSTEL!

I'll get some cans on the way back, open one in my bag and get a big long straw to drink it through while at my desk. This is gonna be ace and its all thanks to you sojo! YAY


----------



## sojourner (Jun 26, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I....I never thought of it like that? I think I do want one yes! YES! I DO WANT A PINT! A BIG GLORIOUS COLD PINT OF AMSTEL!
> 
> I'll get some cans on the way back, open one in my bag and get a big long straw to drink it through while at my desk. This is gonna be ace and its all thanks to you sojo! YAY



No worries, I'm here all week.  Well, next week I am.  Oh actually, I'm not - I'm off to roll around drunk in a field on Friday 

I always go for simple questions - decisions that are based purely on selfish wants/needs are the best


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

I want lunch. We're getting a free lunch at work as a reward for some work that I had no part in and it was due at 12.30! My tummy is squeaking with hunger!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 26, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oh, thanks
> 
> cunt



((((everyone))))


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

I feel like I am going to shit all of my intestines out or vom up all my internal organs and bones until there is just a floppy load of skin on the floor.  Why the eff did I come into work today?  I've got loads of work to do and there's just no way I can do any of it today.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I feel like I am going to shit all of my intestines out or vom up all my internal organs and bones until there is just a floppy load of skin on the floor.  Why the eff did I come into work today?  I've got loads of work to do and there's just no way I can do any of it today.



So what did you get up to last night? Juts out on the slosh or a celebration or something?  And how much did you drink? @D


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

I think I might go and have a little cry.

I went out with uni peeps after my last exam for 2 months, which should've been my last one ever but I bollocksed up one and have to resit in August for a whole host of reasons, my own idiocy just one of them.  Went to some pub round the corner from uni on little titchfield street - there's actually a few decent pubs down that way but it was decided that we go to a shitty chain one there.  Drank enough to get me pissed enough to send a text message to the ex of a mate of mine who has recently been sectioned to tell her that we all get down sometimes and that she just needs to keep her chin up.  That's one text I can recall sending.  I also texted my boss, but he won't tell me what that was about.  I called people too, so I may have left voicemail messages.  I'm pretty self destructive I think or, to put it another way: I am a stupid cunt.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 26, 2009)

Out of office assistant on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Yay!!!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh, I just remembered I was singing a Russian folk song at one point.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I think I might go and have a little cry.
> 
> I went out with uni peeps after my last exam for 2 months, which should've been my last one ever but I bollocksed up one and have to resit in August for a whole host of reasons, my own idiocy just one of them.  Went to some pub round the corner from uni on little titchfield street - there's actually a few decent pubs down that way but it was decided that we go to a shitty chain one there.  Drank enough to get me pissed enough to send a text message to the ex of a mate of mine who has recently been sectioned to tell her that we all get down sometimes and that she just needs to keep her chin up.  That's one text I can recall sending.  I also texted my boss, but he won't tell me what that was about.  I called people too, so I may have left voicemail messages.  I'm pretty self destructive I think or, to put it another way: I am a stupid cunt.




Nice one 

Does Lt Tit St have The Yorkshire Grey on it? and the nicer bar with a outside look railings outside? I like it around there.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah, yeah, it's that part of town - the YG is on a street off little titch.  We'll go there some day.  I met the "you ain't seen me" bloke from the Fast Show in there.  Well, I stared at him.

I may very well actually be completely free now.  I just have one last exam and then I have to come to terms with freedom.  This could be very messy indeed.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, yeah, it's that part of town - the YG is on a street off little titch.  We'll go there some day.  I met the "you ain't seen me" bloke from the Fast Show in there.  Well, I stared at him.
> 
> I may very well actually be completely free now.  I just have one last exam and then I have to come to terms with freedom.  This could be very messy indeed.



My matewas in there once when Quentin Tarantino was there!!1! He was chunetering on to some chums of his and my mate said the pub seemed like it was almost normal with people going about their publy business and just sneaking peaks but when QT left there was a dead silence


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow, that's impressive.  I saw Chris Evans and his mrs in another one round there too once.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh, and I saw Lou Beal with a walking stick and a takeaway around there too.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

As in Larrican Lou?  That beats QT for me.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh no, Lou Beale was Pauline's mum.  I was thinking Lou Carpenter out of neighbours.  Lou Beale is SHIT!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 26, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, yeah, it's that part of town - the YG is on a street off little titch.  We'll go there some day.  I met the "you ain't seen me" bloke from the Fast Show in there.  Well, I stared at him.
> 
> I may very well actually be completely free now.  I just have one last exam and then I have to come to terms with freedom.  This could be very messy indeed.



i met that fast show bitch before, he pushed ahead of me at a bar in Brentford, waved his celeb tenner in the air and got served before i did


suit you sir


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

My stomach really hurts, marty!


----------



## Yetman (Jun 26, 2009)

Bring out the crimp


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 26, 2009)

today has just gone on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and.........................


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 26, 2009)

sojourner said:


> very nice   Now go and get some work done



I did some, then met the boy for an hour and half lunch.  Not sure this was the way forward workwise.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

I really think that this is serious and that I'm going to die or shit my pants trying.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh my fucking _god_ I am _*boooooooooooooorrrrrrrr4eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedddddddddddddd111!!!!!!*_


----------



## prunus (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes, me too.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

Stella, will you internet sing to me as I internet slip away into the dark please?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

prunus said:


> Yes, me too.



Fancy sitting in the dappled sunlight under a tree in Lincoln's Inn Fields and sharing a speciality cider with me prunus? In our _heads_? I'll put Mr Bungle on speaker on my fone and you'll go 'Whut?'. It'll be great.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Stella, will you internet sing to me as I internet slip away into the dark please?



Carry on the trad-itions of Sioooooon
The come down! From the! Years that are goooone!
La la la la! La la!
La la la! La la la la!

You made my old school song pop into my head


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm so cold.    So cold.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey Sad if you die can I have your degree? Thanks chum






p


----------



## prunus (Jun 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Fancy sitting in the dappled sunlight under a tree in Lincoln's Inn Fields and sharing a speciality cider with me prunus? In our _heads_? I'll put Mr Bungle on speaker on my fone and you'll go 'Whut?'. It'll be great.



Hell yeah!  Let's do it.  You'll have to guide me through the cider though, I don't know much about it.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 26, 2009)

<waves celeb money>

serve me bitch

*
serve me!!!!*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

prunus said:


> Hell yeah!  Let's do it.  You'll have to guide me through the cider though, I don't know much about it.



I was just going to get you to buy the second most expensive one while factoring in volume tbf. Or the one with the nicest boutique-style label.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

Sure thing, yetman.  I got it from the Cardiff Institute of Humanistic Studies so, y'know, it has semen on it but only a bit.


----------



## prunus (Jun 26, 2009)

> <waves celeb money>
> 
> serve me bitch
> 
> ...



Let it go, man.


----------



## prunus (Jun 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I was just going to get you to buy the second most expensive one while factoring in volume tbf. Or the one with the nicest boutique-style label.



Works for me.  See you there in, say, 1 minute?


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 26, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i met that fast show bitch before, he pushed ahead of me at a bar in Brentford, waved his celeb tenner in the air and got served before i did
> 
> 
> suit you sir



I've seen him around Kemp Town in Brighton loads of times. I saw Jimmy Somerville there too.

Was underwhelmed both times, esp by JS who was a twat.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 26, 2009)

prunus said:


> Let it go, man.



<breathes>


the healing process is a long one dude


----------



## prunus (Jun 26, 2009)

prunus said:


> Works for me.  See you there in, say, 1 minute?



[wanders around vaguely] Hey, where are you?

How will I recognise you?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

prunus said:


> [wanders around vaguely] Hey, where are you?
> 
> How will I recognise you?



In *black* under a tree, looking thirsty.


----------



## prunus (Jun 26, 2009)

Ah, yes, I see.  Good choice of tree, nice spreading branches, good dappling.

Have you got the cider?  I brought some cheese and biscuits in case you fancy a nibble?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

prunus said:


> Ah, yes, I see.  Good choice of tree, nice spreading branches, good dappling.
> 
> Have you got the cider?  I brought some cheese and biscuits in case you fancy a nibble?




Maybe after. Now excuse me while I demonstrate my flawless ladylikeness by opening this bottle with my lighter.


----------



## pootle (Jun 26, 2009)

Harumph.

I'm still here.  Been waiting over an hour for my lift.  Why the fuck can't people be on time?   we're going to hit London rush hour traffic now 

*drums fingers*


----------



## prunus (Jun 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Maybe after. Now excuse me while I demonstrate my flawless ladylikeness by opening this bottle with my lighter.



[is very impressed]


----------



## Yetman (Jun 26, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Sure thing, yetman.  I got it from the Cardiff Institute of Humanistic Studies so, y'know, it has semen on it but only a bit.



I wouldnt have it any other way old boy 

How are you feeling now? Worse I bet. Its just going to keep getting worse as well. Real bad, unbearable in fact. 

I think we all know the right thing to do Ken......for Urban, for your family and most importantly, for _Michael_


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

*takes a big swig* lol


----------



## prunus (Jun 26, 2009)

Mmm, that's good stuff.  This sure beats sitting in the damn office.  [lies back and enjoys the gently wafting breeze]


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 26, 2009)

prunus said:


> Ah, yes, I see.  Good choice of tree, nice spreading branches, good dappling.
> 
> Have you got the cider?  I brought some cheese and biscuits in case you fancy a nibble?





5t3IIa said:


> Maybe after. Now excuse me while I demonstrate my flawless ladylikeness by opening this bottle with my lighter.



*stumbles past clutching a bottle of wine and waving a "King Of Pop RIP" banner*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

This is it p

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...e1U2rXzDVmM/s1600-h/image-upload-9-761222.jpg


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *stumbles past clutching a bottle of wine and waving a "King Of Pop RIP" banner*



Qoths! Qoths! Over here! Do you have more booze? Gimme


----------



## prunus (Jun 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> This is it p
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...e1U2rXzDVmM/s1600-h/image-upload-9-761222.jpg



Looks perfect.

Hang on - what? - are you *actually* there?  That's not fair.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

prunus said:


> Looks perfect.
> 
> Hang on - what? - are you *actually* there?  That's not fair.



 No - it's across the road from where I work so I mooch through it quite often. That's how I know how lovely it is


----------



## prunus (Jun 26, 2009)

Good... 

Anyway, stop hogging the bottle - pass it over.  Ta.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I wouldnt have it any other way old boy
> 
> How are you feeling now? Worse I bet. Its just going to keep getting worse as well. Real bad, unbearable in fact.
> 
> I think we all know the right thing to do Ken......for Urban, for your family and most importantly, for _Michael_



Yeah, I feel terrible and it's getting worse.  The sweet and soothing song of the Stella was my only respite.  

Hello, lameness, my old friend, I've come to go kitesurfing with you again.


----------



## prunus (Jun 26, 2009)

[ hic ]


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, I feel terrible and it's getting worse.  The sweet and soothing song of the Stella was my only respite.
> 
> Hello, lameness, my old friend, I've come to go kitesurfing with you again.



Friend of mine when kitesurfing at Goring and almost ripped his foot off. Like the bones were apart, the skin was still hanging on, just about. He was Injury of the Month in Loaded. Rob Warren - is on my FB.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

prunus said:


> [ hic ]



Cheap date!


----------



## prunus (Jun 26, 2009)

> Friend of mine when kitesurfing at Goring and almost ripped his foot off. Like the bones were apart, the skin was still hanging on, just about. He was Injury of the Month in Loaded. Rob Warren - is on my FB.



[sobers up unpleasantly]


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Friend of mine when kitesurfing at Goring and almost ripped his foot off. Like the bones were apart, the skin was still hanging on, just about. He was Injury of the Month in Loaded. Rob Warren - is on my FB.



I once met a girl in Japan - Japanese girl, she was - and she went kitesurfing and did kart racing to a very high standard in her spare time.  She was also pretty breathtakingly hot.  I imagined us kitesurfing whilst making love about six times a week for a while.  I never had the courage to tell her how I felt - that I wanted to bone her.  She really is the one hundredth thousandth that got away.


----------



## rennie (Jun 26, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I once met a girl in Japan - Japanese girl, she was - and she went kitesurfing and did kart racing to a very high standard in her spare time.  She was also pretty breathtakingly hot.  I imagined us kitesurfing whilst making love about six times a week for a while.  I never had the courage to tell her how I felt - that I wanted to bone her.  She really is the one hundredth thousandth that got away.



wotevs.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I once met a girl in Japan - Japanese girl, she was - and she went kitesurfing and did kart racing to a very high standard in her spare time.  She was also pretty breathtakingly hot.  I imagined us kitesurfing whilst making love about six times a week for a while.  I never had the courage to tell her how I felt - that I wanted to bone her.  She really is the one hundredth thousandth that got away.



That made that picture of Richard Branson windsuring with that naked lady pop into my head


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Qoths! Qoths! Over here! Do you have more booze? Gimme



Only if you use it * sob* to drink a toast *sob* to the true boy who never, never *sob* grew up!!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 26, 2009)

MJ are my initials (let's forget the T)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 26, 2009)

this is now officially the longest day in the history of the world ever, its official.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Only if you use it * sob* to drink a toast *sob* to the true boy who never, never *sob* grew up!!



To Andy Murray!

What?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

Guys, this is my girlfriend, Hottosan.  She's like a sexy Japanese James Bond mixed with the nice bits of Michael Schumacher.  Although they are both men and Schumacher is a total dick, that would still have been good to say.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> this is now officially the longest day in the history of the world ever, its official.



It's only 10 to 4  But...how? I've been here for _ages _


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 26, 2009)

Today I spilt red carbonara sauce down the side of my clean white shirt, and then lentil and pepper soup down the front. So instead of going straight to the pub after work I'm going to go home and get changed. And I'm still waitin gfor this thunderstorm. I like thunderstorms when I'm at work 

/mundane fact about my day


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It's only 10 to 4  But...how? I've been here for _ages _


i think god has made the world spin more slowly cos he's crying tears of insufferable pain at the passing of MJ and FFM


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Today I spilt red carbonara sauce down the side of my clean white shirt, and then lentil and pepper soup down the front. So instead of going straight to the pub after work I'm going to go home and get changed.
> 
> /mundane fact about my day



Bollocks to that matey - go to the pub via Top Shop!


----------



## Yetman (Jun 26, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Hello, lameness, my old friend, I've come to go kitesurfing with you again.



Spot of OCS there?


----------



## prunus (Jun 26, 2009)

Right.  I've had enough of this.  I'm going to the pub.


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Bollocks to that matey - go to the pub via Top Shop!



That could work too... it is in soho...


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Spot of OCS there?



Ocean Colour bllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry, it's been 13 years or so and I still can't even type it.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 26, 2009)

who is the new king of pop btw?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 26, 2009)

marty21 said:


> who is the new king of pop btw?



You are marty


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

prunus said:


> Right.  I've had enough of this.  I'm going to the pub.



Fortunate _bastard_


----------



## Yetman (Jun 26, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Ocean Colour bllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry, it's been 13 years or so and I still can't even type it.





I cant look at Vanessa Feltzes face without stabbing myself in the eyes with the nearest biro. Its getting silly now I'm on my 31st set. I really should get her whacked but you know how it is, busy busy busy!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 26, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You are marty



<moondances>

<falls over>


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I cant look at Vanessa Feltzes face without stabbing myself in the eyes with the nearest biro. Its getting silly now I'm on my 31st set. I really should get her whacked but you know how it is, busy busy busy!



It's like coming face to face with a really annoying shark isn't it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 26, 2009)

Right - nearly time to get OUTTA HERE!! I feel alcohol calling me...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2009)

Argh! I am on a timehseet and can't just leave! ARGH!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm swimming in a luxury indoor heated pool of misery.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm freestyling through the winds of supressed angst.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 26, 2009)

another hour for me, then away, like a bird, soaring into the weekend sky


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

No, seriously, I'm windsurfing on a freshwater lake of feeling all sad.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes but I really am handgliding straight into the eye of the hurricane of incomprehensible gloom. You dont understand.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2009)

God, why can't I just express myself like a normal person and start a thread all about it?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 26, 2009)

apparently there is a flash mob at liverpool st station tonight at 6pm, a tribute moonwalk - 

<shakes fist> 



I'm getting my train about then


----------



## sojourner (Jun 26, 2009)

marty21 said:


> apparently there is a flash mob at liverpool st station tonight at 6pm, a tribute moonwalk -
> 
> <shakes fist>
> 
> ...



trip the fuckers up marty

if they're close together, it'll be like the domino effect


----------



## marty21 (Jun 26, 2009)

sojourner said:


> trip the fuckers up marty
> 
> if they're close together, it'll be like the domino effect



moonwalk now you sprained your ankle


----------



## Yetman (Jun 26, 2009)

Sack that, get a 50m long sharp blade, hold it at ankle level and just SWOOOOSH the lot of them 

That would actually be hilarious.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 26, 2009)

marty21 said:


> moonwalk now you sprained your ankle



I'd go with 'moonwalk now you fuckers' but each to their own


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 29, 2009)

Morning! It's going to be _steaming _ today! Is hot already.

Quiz tonight! I'm excited!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 29, 2009)

Is bloody steaming out there.

Where is everyone?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey guys? Guys? 

You're starting to freak me out! Where is everyone? Don't take the piss.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 29, 2009)

just arrived, had a gentle cycle in so that i could enjoy max sunnage. and some nice person had put my air-con on so that was nice as well. happy monday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 29, 2009)

Phew!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 29, 2009)

I am SO VERY HOT. And slightly hungover. Need much water!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 29, 2009)

cool in the basement office


----------



## marty21 (Jun 29, 2009)

plus - problem with incoming calls - win!


----------



## prunus (Jun 29, 2009)

Nearly made it to work. Didn't see the point of rushing in on such a day as this, so sat in the garden drinking coffee and listening to music for am hour. Ah.....


----------



## sojourner (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice long drive in the sunshine this morning, windows open, an Earl mix on the cd player, and my tongue hanging out


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 29, 2009)

My head is hurting now, the hangover is settling in for a long hurty haul!


----------



## prunus (Jun 29, 2009)

Ha ha!  I was so dopey leaving the house after my lounging that I didn't notice that I hadn't changed into my work clothes.  So now sitting in office in a pair of raggedy jeans and a holey t-shirt.  Hope there are no impromtu client meetings today...

Oops!


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 29, 2009)

prunus said:


> Ha ha!  I was so dopey leaving the house after my lounging that I didn't notice that I hadn't changed into my work clothes.  So now sitting in office in a pair of raggedy jeans and a holey t-shirt.  Hope there are no impromtu client meetings today...
> 
> Oops!



Join the forgetful club! I forgot to get changed out of the vest top i'd been wearing in bed! Thankfully i just about managed to remember to change out of my pj bottoms and slippers


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 29, 2009)

prunus said:


> Ha ha!  I was so dopey leaving the house after my lounging that I didn't notice that I hadn't changed into my work clothes.  So now sitting in office in a pair of raggedy jeans and a holey t-shirt.  Hope there are no impromtu client meetings today...
> 
> Oops!





Hellsbells said:


> Join the forgetful club! I forgot to get changed out of the vest top i'd been wearing in bed! Thankfully i just about managed to remember to change out of my pj bottoms and slippers



 Does this really happen???


----------



## prunus (Jun 29, 2009)

Mind on higher things, you know.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 29, 2009)

A nice breeze is blowing throught the open windows of the office.....but is bringing with it a greasy food cooking smell which given my current lager induced delicate state is making me by turns feel nauseous and desperate for a bacon sarnie


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 29, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A nice breeze is blowing throught the open windows of the office.....but is bringing with it a greasy food cooking smell which given my current lager induced delicate state is making me by turns feel nauseous and desperate for a bacon sarnie



So what did you do last night? Where'd you go? What occured? Sounds like a mighty one for a Sunday, naughty


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> So what did you do last night? Where'd you go? What occured? Sounds like a mighty one for a Sunday, naughty



A 20th anniversary college reunion at the Swiss Cottage pub just opposite Central where we all went- started at 12.30pm and I got home at about 9.30pm  In between there was a lot of lager and not much food!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 29, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A 20th anniversary college reunion at the Swiss Cottage pub just opposite Central where we all went- started at 12.30pm and I got home at about 9.30pm  In between there was a lot of lager and not much food!



Oh yay, sounds fab. Is that where you got that goregous pic of you?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 29, 2009)

Do you people who are wearing yesterdays clothing not have showers before work? Ewwwww


And queeny - tut tut.  Fancy drinking on a school night


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh yay, sounds fab. Is that where you got that goregous pic of you?



Yes - a friend from then gave it to me


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 29, 2009)

Look! Someone was giving away briefcases! I have always wanted one of these!

It's to put my Pub Quiz in! You can see the picture round peeking out of the lid!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm on no sleep, gonna see the doc later on to beg for some hardcore brain switcher offers.  Plus, I stepped into an avalanche at work this morning, it covered up my soul.  

That moany and depressing enough for you or do you want some more?


----------



## prunus (Jun 29, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Do you people who are wearing yesterdays clothing not have showers before work? Ewwwww




Yes, worry not.  Just put on lounging clothes *after* showering for some, well, lounging about, then slouched to work by accident.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 29, 2009)

nifty briefcase stella, very natty.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 29, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> nifty briefcase stella, very natty.



That's what I thought! I thought 'Oooh natty' 

It's a pain in the bum to carry but it looks so dapper


----------



## sojourner (Jun 29, 2009)

prunus said:


> Yes, worry not.  Just put on lounging clothes *after* showering for some, well, lounging about, then slouched to work by accident.



Christ, what time do you get up?

I have shower, get dressed into work clothes if I'm heading straight into the office


Ken - why are you not sleeping?  Heat related insomnia or something?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 29, 2009)

I have almost walked out of the door in slipper tbh. Trouble is I don't like to be thought of as the type to wear slippers so perhaps I won't tell you this at all. Hah!


----------



## prunus (Jun 29, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Christ, what time do you get up?
> 
> I have shower, get dressed into work clothes if I'm heading straight into the office
> 
> ...



6:30 or thereabouts.  Up, get kids up, fed, dressed, music practices, off to school then shower, work clothes and off.  But today I thought 'fuck it, it's a lovely day' after the shower, so looooounging clothes and garden and coffee intervened.

You see?  It all makes sense.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 29, 2009)

prunus said:


> 6:30 or thereabouts.  Up, get kids up, fed, dressed, music practices, off to school then shower, work clothes and off.  But today I thought 'fuck it, it's a lovely day' after the shower, so looooounging clothes and garden and coffee intervened.
> 
> You see?  It all makes sense.



Fair enough

I must waste about half an hour doing make up and hair - pisses me right off that


----------



## Sadken (Jun 29, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Christ, what time do you get up?
> 
> I have shower, get dressed into work clothes if I'm heading straight into the office
> 
> ...



just insomnia related insomnia I think.  Can't switch my brain off sort of thing, slightest noise drags me right out of any slumber I've managed to get going.


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 29, 2009)

Sadken said:


> just insomnia related insomnia I think.  Can't switch my brain off sort of thing, slightest noise drags me right out of any slumber I've managed to get going.



One word of advice.

Don't buy any soap from this guy:


----------



## Sadken (Jun 29, 2009)

I saw Looking for Eric the other day and I think if I had any split personality, it would probably be someone like Timmy Mallet, because my own brain hates me.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 29, 2009)

Sadken said:


> just insomnia related insomnia I think.  Can't switch my brain off sort of thing, slightest noise drags me right out of any slumber I've managed to get going.



Yeh, seen your other thread now (obviously!)

The heat doesn't help - but I'm sure if you did a search in knobbin and sobbin/suburban you'd find plenty of 'how to relax' threads with plenty of useful info in them

Good luck with it anyway - insomnia's a complete bastard, especially if you're a person who NEEDS a certain amount of kip

If you're drinking, btw, stop.  That absolutely doesn't help


----------



## Sadken (Jun 29, 2009)

Cheers, matey.  I don't generally drink any more but I had a pretty heavy weekend of it so maybe that was it.  Never can tell though.


----------



## prunus (Jun 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Look! Someone was giving away briefcases! I have always wanted one of these!
> 
> It's to put my Pub Quiz in! You can see the picture round peeking out of the lid!



Need higher resolution photo, can't cheat off this one.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 29, 2009)

Feeling better after some food but now I just want to sleep


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 29, 2009)

prunus said:


> Need higher resolution photo, can't cheat off this one.



Ah, so you're coming tonight? Excellent. It's lucky you have your pub-going gear on already and won't have to sit about in a work shirt and look like a gnerd


----------



## prunus (Jun 29, 2009)

Sadly unlikely unfortunately - my (business) partner has swanned off on holiday for the week so I have to cover his work too - probably be here quite late in fact.  Tedious.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 29, 2009)

prunus said:


> Sadly unlikely unfortunately - my (business) partner has swanned off on holiday for the week so I have to cover his work too - probably be here quite late in fact.  Tedious.



Well, it doesn't start until 8pm


----------



## prunus (Jun 29, 2009)

if ( $today =~ s/office/park/g && $today+=\@beer ) 
     {
     $me->happy();
     }


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 29, 2009)

Excelent. See you later!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 29, 2009)

*Badgers!*

I wonder where he is?


----------



## prunus (Jun 29, 2009)

^^^


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 29, 2009)

Alright for some


----------



## Sadken (Jun 29, 2009)

Is it bad that I want to fuck that hole?


----------



## prunus (Jun 29, 2009)

Shows impressive confidence in your girth, I'd say.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2009)

Been a little lot busy  

This offer expires in two days
http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sn...d=122756&acd=6240c636c8b5845d33670cf28b1204fc


----------



## sojourner (Jun 29, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Is it bad that I want to fuck that hole?



Do you know, it does bear a passing resemblance doesn't it? I thought that


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2009)

Still too busy
Missing this thread
Dreaming about work, working late, waking early and starting work early 

Actually need the good old drag for the sake of my fragile sanity right now!!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 30, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Actually need the good old drag for the sake of my fragile sanity right now!!



I hear ya bajjy!

Well, we have our second meeting with the wank manager this morning.  We've given him updated reports and a spanking new recovery plan, so if this don't swing it, I think the next step is that we go tits up.  Ho hum.  Still - we do have a plan for if that happens too now, so not all bad


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2009)

late start today  felt a little broken when i woke up, partly drink related, but also i was all sniffly and one ear felt blocked - might be a reaction to my pillow


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2009)

watching h£ir hunters


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 30, 2009)

a 'reaction' to your 'pillow'? Wtf?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> a 'reaction' to your 'pillow'? Wtf?



alergic reaction, sometimes i do wake up all sniffly,with funny ear, usually I have been drinking the night before





and i feel fine now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 30, 2009)

I think you can get hypo-allergenic pillows man


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 30, 2009)

you can, I have one


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I think you can get hypo-allergenic pillows man



will look into this product


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> you can, I have one



are they good?


review please


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 30, 2009)

They are good, I sneeze less in the morning and it's dead comfy  

Will have a look at the make when I get home if you want, can't remember what it is - got it for christmas a few years back.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 30, 2009)

Look the poor thing is knackered  It's been awake for at least an hour and had some breakfast and is all shagged out 

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...ZnAGcSAf68/s1600-h/image-upload-72-707696.jpg


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Look the poor thing is knackered  It's been awake for at least an hour and had some breakfast and is all shagged out
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...ZnAGcSAf68/s1600-h/image-upload-72-707696.jpg



Poor tired and hot kitteh 

We were awoken ar 4am by Mr. Kippers leaping about the bedroom with ...something he had caught. Something which he promptly lost under the chest of drawers then miaowed loudly when he couldn't find it again, somehow expecting us to get up and look for it for him!

The 'something' is now somewhere in our bedroom. I am hoping it is a moth rather than a large rodent like the one he caught last time he hunted succesfully


----------



## pootle (Jun 30, 2009)

Morning all! How you all doin'?

I feel remarkably ok...I'm existing on memories made of pure solid win to triumph over other bobbins like f**king evil exes and being at work.

I shall overcome! And all that...


----------



## sojourner (Jun 30, 2009)

Good weekend then pootle?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 30, 2009)

Find my moth! Find it find it find it - it's here look! MROW.

Cindy doesn't bring anything in that I have seen. There was a giant beetle in the house the other day though but the windows had been open. I stamped on it  I didn't mean to really but I was a bit tipsy and it buzzed my ear and made me jump then it went on the floor and it was inevitable really


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 30, 2009)

pootle said:


> Morning all! How you all doin'?
> 
> I feel remarkably ok...I'm existing on memories made of pure solid win to triumph over other bobbins like f**king evil exes and being at work.
> 
> I shall overcome! And all that...



Hardcore


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2009)

pootle said:


> Morning all! How you all doin'?
> 
> I feel remarkably ok...I'm existing on memories made of pure solid win to triumph over other bobbins like f**king evil exes and being at work.
> 
> I shall overcome! And all that...



go girl!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hardcore



Actually though proper hardcore would have made it to the quiz, I think


----------



## pootle (Jun 30, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Good weekend then pootle?




Pretty much the best evar! Things I have learnt this weekend:

1. Don't store used chewing gum on your leg
2. Playing badminton on a trampoline is stupidly fun
3. Having a few hours sleep from Thurs AM to Sunday AM is an excellent way to prepare for a DJ set at 11am on sunday morning.  Feeling too tired and close to death is an excellent way to avoid nerves 

ahh! I'm feeling better already!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 30, 2009)

pootle said:


> Pretty much the best evar! Things I have learnt this weekend:
> 
> 1. Don't store used chewing gum on your leg
> 2. Playing badminton on a trampoline is stupidly fun
> ...



Hehe, quality 

Especially the badminton/trampoline bit - I really fancy that


----------



## Yetman (Jun 30, 2009)

Got up at 9am this morning, my alarm is too annoying to take seriously. How can I get some MP3's on my phone so I dont go mental at the horrible tinny ringing sound and throw it out of the room in the morning instead of waking up gently to some nice easy Manilow?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 30, 2009)

I can set an mp3 as my alarm tone on my Sony Ericsson...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 30, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Especially the badminton/trampoline bit - I really fancy that


innit  where did you do that pootle?


----------



## prunus (Jun 30, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> innit  where did you do that pootle?



And what's the dress code...? 

</dirty old man>


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2009)

Must. Stay. Awake. Must. Not. Fall. Asleep. At. Deeeeeeessssk *snore, snore*


----------



## pootle (Jun 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Actually though proper hardcore would have made it to the quiz, I think



I'm hardcore till I die! After a 7.5 hour car journey I didn't get home until 7.15pm of so, so wouldn't have made it to Commercial Street in time.  I also thought being distressed from phone calls and having not washed for 3 days wouldn't have made the best impression!


----------



## pootle (Jun 30, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> innit  where did you do that pootle?



Somewhere in a field in Somerset - about 20 miles from Castle Cary I think.  

It was a teeny tiny festie with about 100 people in the middle of the most beautiful scenery with an incredibly tolerant farmer who rents out a barn and few other buildings and a field for a bargain price, and turns a blind eye/ear to noise levels as its in the middle of nowhere.

At one stage he walked past me walking back to the trampoline of joy with a loaded mirror - of make up, obvs. Gotta look good when playing bouncy badminton innit


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2009)

Still busy


----------



## prunus (Jun 30, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Must. Stay. Awake. Must. Not. Fall. Asleep. At. Deeeeeeessssk *snore, snore*



WAKE UP!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2009)

prunus said:


> WAKE UP!



Eh? What?! *rubs sleep from eyes*


----------



## prunus (Jun 30, 2009)

C'mon - get your slippers on - we're going dancing!


----------



## pootle (Jun 30, 2009)

Dancing? Hurrah?

Can I come too? *hopeful* I do a brilliant monkey dance


----------



## prunus (Jun 30, 2009)

Sure.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 30, 2009)

I did that dance last night


----------



## prunus (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## sojourner (Jun 30, 2009)

I hate people.  All of them.

Bank manager has taken proposal away to submit to the nazi credit division.  Should hear back next week.

Nearly got into a fight with some stupid fucking scottish bint over where my car was parked.  Huge row right before the meeting - ace.  Was gonna twat her as she threatened to key my car.  

Two tenants are absolute cunts.

One ex staff member is a bigger cunt.

One estate agent is on the shit list.  

FUCKKK OFFFF


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 30, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I hate people.  All of them.
> 
> Bank manager has taken proposal away to submit to the nazi credit division.  Should hear back next week.
> 
> ...


yes, but ask yourself? what would jesus have done?








(kicked the fuckers head in prolly....)


----------



## sojourner (Jun 30, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yes, but ask yourself? what would jesus have done?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mos def 

I wish I had twatted her now.  I might have felt a bit of relief


----------



## prunus (Jun 30, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yes, but ask yourself? what would jesus have done?



Gibbered on about god most likely.  Fucking freak.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2009)

prunus said:


> Gibbered on about god most likely.  Fucking freak.



He might have smote them. I'd quite like to smote someone. Maybe I will try it this afternoon - lean out the window and shout "I smote you down!" at someone and see what they do.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 30, 2009)

God, arrived at work and hour ago and have eaten lunch and looked at urban and tried to stop falling asleep.

The unlimited  free booze I get at my PQ really takes it out of me


----------



## prunus (Jun 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *God arrived at work and hour ago* and have eaten lunch and looked at urban and tried to stop falling asleep.
> 
> The unlimited  free booze I get at my PQ really takes it out of me



Is he doing any smoting?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 30, 2009)

prunus said:


> Is he doing any smoting?



SHE - you fucking sexist 

*smotes left right and bleedin centre*


----------



## prunus (Jun 30, 2009)

Feeling better now I see


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 30, 2009)

I might nip out an smote myself a chocolate biscuit bar from Pret


----------



## pootle (Jun 30, 2009)

prunus said:


> Sure.



That's totally my monkey dance


----------



## prunus (Jun 30, 2009)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 30, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He might have smote them. I'd quite like to smote someone. Maybe I will try it this afternoon - lean out the window and shout "I smote you down!" at someone and see what they do.



SMITE. I SMITE YOU DOWN.

Smote is past tense.

But, I've just realised. To be smitten, is not such a bad thing. Bring it on God you fool


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh am soooo tired. 

Day is draggin even though I got in at 1.30pm


----------



## prunus (Jul 1, 2009)

And so it begins again.

*Must* remember to get dressed before leaving today.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2009)

on the mend from flu (fucking second time in two months  ) so phoned in sick.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 1, 2009)

Morni**YAWN**ing


----------



## prunus (Jul 1, 2009)

Cover your mouth there dear.  Here, have a coffee.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 1, 2009)

My last day for a week


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 1, 2009)

Working at home which is good as I am feeling a bit shit. It's the heat, makes my MS symptoms worse  so as well as the fatigue being bad I am all tingly and my limbs feel numb.

Cooling drinks for me today I think!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2009)

finished some arrabiata sauce  specially good finding a crunchy chilli left


----------



## pootle (Jul 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Morni**YAWN**ing



Innit   I've already had a pot of coffee this morning, and am now on a bottle of pop.  Reckon the weekend is catching up with me at last.

Went out for dinner with a mate last night, and she looked at me with slightly envious eyes and said "where the hell is your comedown?" 

Poots - bulletproof since 197 something or other (or since I discover 5-htp at any rate )

So, what's occuring? Prunus did you remember to get dressed?


----------



## prunus (Jul 1, 2009)

<looks down at naked self>

Shit!  

thought I was getting some odd looks on the tube...


----------



## baldrick (Jul 1, 2009)

bored.  trying to do some pointless work 

i have £10 to last me till friday and i'm supposed to be going out for dinner tonight.  oooh, and we've got no loo roll.  brilliant.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 1, 2009)

baldrick said:


> bored.  trying to do some pointless work
> 
> i have £10 to last me till friday and i'm supposed to be going out for dinner tonight.  oooh, and we've got no loo roll.  brilliant.



Baldy you fucker!

Steal loo roll from work!


----------



## baldrick (Jul 1, 2009)

5t3IIIa you are a hidden genius  i knew i brought my big bag today for a reason


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2009)

pootle said:


> I
> 
> Poots - bulletproof since 197 something or other



you don't look over 1800 years old tbf, what's your secret?


----------



## prunus (Jul 1, 2009)

Time to steal loo roll from work methinks.

D'oh!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 1, 2009)

baldrick said:


> 5t3IIIa you are a hidden genius  i knew i brought my big bag today for a reason





I think it's my 11,oooth post next. I need something special...but not too special cuz 11 is a weird number


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2009)

there was a massive bumble bee in the office, really HUGE!, I think he stayed the night as he was buzzing around last night as well, must have just woken up, I helped him to freedom


----------



## prunus (Jul 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I think it's my 11,oooth post next. I need something special...but not too special cuz 11 is a weird number



Something gnomic required, I think.

Don't blow it now!


----------



## Yetman (Jul 1, 2009)

2 hours sleep. Not even that tired. Til the drag kicks in. See you then draggers.


----------



## baldrick (Jul 1, 2009)

mmmm, you need to say something wise 5t3IIa 

shoulda saved the loo roll post for this one i think


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2009)

i think i might have something dull and stupid for my 35000th post


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i think i might have something dull and stupid for my 35000th post


haha


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> haha



and for the other 34999 tbh


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2009)

marty21 said:


> and for the other 34999 tbh


true


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 1, 2009)

BOLLOCKS

Too much pressure


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> BOLLOCKS
> 
> Too much pressure


oh dear.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> true



*this* one is probably the least dull


----------



## pootle (Jul 1, 2009)

marty21 said:


> you don't look over 1800 years old tbf, what's your secret?




5-htp and an easy paper round. I moisturise with the tears of unicorns, too, obvs.

Good work on the bumble bee liberation too!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 1, 2009)

First proper drag for me this week, I was off on Monday and yesterday I was busy.  Today I still have plenty to be doing, but just can't be fucked...


----------



## sojourner (Jul 1, 2009)

Think I'll clean the litter trays

Not a whole lot to do today really - have managed to tidy everything up yesterday and this morning 

I am on holiday tomorrow - did I mention it?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2009)

today is not a good day


----------



## pootle (Jul 1, 2009)

((hug)) + ((cake)) to Biddly.

Anything we can do?  A monkey dance? Duff someone up?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> today is not a good day


yeh, i've had better too


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2009)

pootle said:


> ((hug)) + ((cake)) to Biddly.
> 
> Anything we can do?  A monkey dance? Duff someone up?


make my boy's life easier?


----------



## pootle (Jul 1, 2009)

Tell us what we can do, and I'm on it.

when I say "we" I seem to be speaking for the dragging thread. I dunknow how they are fixed though, so I should just say me.  Tell ME what to do and I'm on it.

Sorry you're having a lame day too Pickman's   can give you a hand once I'm done with Biddly's boy if you want?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2009)

pootle said:


> Sorry you're having a lame day too Pickman's   can give you a hand once I'm done with Biddly's boy if you want?


ta! yer alright, i'll trundle through today, get to tomorrow and pretend there was a 31st of june this year.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 1, 2009)

My right pointy finger hurts from too much scrolling up and down reading msg brds


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 1, 2009)

my daughter has got the job!!! w00t!!!! she starts tomorrow, working as reception for a firm of accountants, if she does well, they'll give her on-the-job training to become an accountant, i'm so completely dead chuffed that my oldest offspring is about to be inducted into the world of drag!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 1, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> my daughter has got the job!!! w00t!!!! she starts tomorrow, working as reception for a firm of accountants, if she does well, they'll give her on-the-job training to become an accountant, i'm so completely dead chuffed that my oldest offspring is about to be inducted into the world of drag!!!



Accountancy drag at that!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> my daughter has got the job!!! w00t!!!! she starts tomorrow, working as reception for a firm of accountants, if she does well, they'll give her on-the-job training to become an accountant, i'm so completely dead chuffed that my oldest offspring is about to be inducted into the world of drag!!!


& the sacred mysteries of double-entry book-keeping.


----------



## prunus (Jul 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> BOLLOCKS
> 
> Too much pressure



And lo! - the crowd hushed suddenly, expectantly, as the wise woman rose to address them.

Gazing to the sky in a quasi-ecstasy of creative genius, she slowly raised her hands in front of her - and then - into the tensioning silence - she spoke unto her people:

"BOLLOCKS!"

She said.

"Hmm."  Said one, in the ensuing and slightly quizzical pause.  "Not _quite_ what I was expecting.  But anyway."

The crowd erupted in a roar of acclamation.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 1, 2009)

prunus said:


> And lo! - the crowd hushed suddenly, expectantly, as the wise woman rose to address them.
> 
> Gazing to the sky in a quasi-ecstasy of creative genius, she slowly raised her hands in front of her - and then - into the tensioning silence - she spoke unto her people:
> 
> ...




You knows it


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> my daughter has got the job!!! w00t!!!! she starts tomorrow, working as reception for a firm of accountants, if she does well, they'll give her on-the-job training to become an accountant, i'm so completely dead chuffed that my oldest offspring is about to be inducted into the world of drag!!!


Yay  that's cheered me up a bit.


pootle said:


> Tell us what we can do, and I'm on it.
> 
> when I say "we" I seem to be speaking for the dragging thread. I dunknow how they are fixed though, so I should just say me. Tell ME what to do and I'm on it.
> 
> Sorry you're having a lame day too Pickman's can give you a hand once I'm done with Biddly's boy if you want?


Ta pootle, just a bit of luck and a few breaks chucked this way would be good.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 1, 2009)

What's up with you Bee? You've not been about and now you're back and are all .

Poor Bee!


----------



## prunus (Jul 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> My right pointy finger hurts from too much scrolling up and down reading msg brds


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What's up with you Bee? You've not been about and now you're back and are all .
> 
> Poor Bee!


I been busy, coming up to a hectic period at work, but needed a moan


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 1, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I been busy, coming up to a hectic period at work, but needed a moan



Oh, nothing specific? Just a moan? That;s alright then


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> My right pointy finger hurts from too much scrolling up and down reading msg brds


not a lot of people know this, but the body can only sense one pain at a time. so if you whack your knee against your desk or similar solid object, you'll have some minutes of respite from your rsi.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2009)

Tis specific, but not for here really.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 1, 2009)

*chucks a pile of luck and breaks at Bidddlidddliddlys boy*

Congrats to you n yours Paulie!!



marty21 said:


> there was a massive bumble bee in the office, really HUGE!, I think he stayed the night as he was buzzing around last night as well, must have just woken up, I helped him to freedom


----------



## pootle (Jul 1, 2009)

_*throws some Stanton Warriors, Evil Nine and assorted Finger Lickin' releases at Biddly*_


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## sojourner (Jul 1, 2009)

Congrats Paulie's lass 

Hope shit picks up for your boy soon Bee

I've just eaten toast from a plate that smelled disgusting.  Like - old, musty, that sort of thing


----------



## pogofish (Jul 1, 2009)

Fairly dragging here.  In fact the glorious weather is not at all condusive to any work - I've finished the most important thing I need to shift today but need to find the energy to tear myself away from my fan to go post the disc.  

Events of the last two weeks mean I still have to get my arse in gear to pack properly for tomorrow too.  Mind you, I think I can ditch the thermals!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2009)

it's hot out, thankfully it's nice and cool in the basement office, will be getting a different train home, as the chingford one gets well sweaty, the enfield one is less packed, less sweaty body heat


----------



## pootle (Jul 1, 2009)

I iz bored as well.  Lying in the sun listening to elbow really doesn't help work motivation levels, eh?

*sigh*

anyone up to anything good/nice tonight?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2009)

eating 

after spinning


----------



## pootle (Jul 1, 2009)

indeed.  I've only done spinning twice and it made me want to vomit!

Tonight I'm mostly going to be tidying up my flat.  I've nearly run out of clean mugs and I can't see my bedroom floor after unpacking from a festival by just pulling everything out and chucking it on the floor 

Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds' set from Glasto is on 6music at 9pm though, so that'll be a good cleaning up soundtrack


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2009)

I've been doing it every week since Jan, and it still kills me


----------



## prunus (Jul 1, 2009)

Spinning?    I assume we're not talking the whole Rumplestiltskin thing here?

Anyway, I think you all ought to know I haven't had any cigarettes since Saturday night.   huh?


----------



## pogofish (Jul 1, 2009)

Mmm.  Spinning:


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2009)

will hit 7000 posts today, his nibs will be pleased


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2009)

pogofish said:


> Mmm.  Spinning:


There meant to be a pic here?


----------



## prunus (Jul 1, 2009)

When?


----------



## Yetman (Jul 1, 2009)

What the hell has been going on here since I've been away? Bedlam has ensued it appears. Chaos and disorder reign supreme. Well I'll have it no longer. Back in your drag holes munters


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2009)

Yetman said:


> What the hell has been going on here since I've been away? Bedlam has ensued it appears. Chaos and disorder reign supreme. Well I'll have it no longer. Back in your drag holes munters



haha 7000th reply


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2009)

just finished a punnet of strawberries


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 1, 2009)

Need a fag

I've been doing actual _work_ today


----------



## prunus (Jul 1, 2009)

No smoking now.  It's bad for your health  :smug:


----------



## pootle (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm gasping for a cig too. Also managed to do *quite*  a bit of work too.

REALLY bored now though

*kicks clock to 5.30pm*


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2009)

last 30 minutes


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 1, 2009)

prunus said:


> No smoking now.  It's bad for your health  :smug:



You'll break soon enough


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 1, 2009)

hot
worky
back hurts


----------



## prunus (Jul 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You'll break soon enough



<glare>


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2009)

outtahere


----------



## sojourner (Jul 1, 2009)

Is it 5 o fucking clock now?

Yes, I believe it is.

FUCK OFF WORK


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 1, 2009)

damn you all, i have to stay til 5.30


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm gonna stay until 6.30 and then go stright to my after skool thing.


----------



## prunus (Jul 1, 2009)

Home.

And....

Away tomorrow.  You're on your own, kiddos!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 1, 2009)

draggers - I did mention I'm on holiday now, didn't I? 

just to finish the working week perfectly, I won in the estate agent/sojourner lease renewal battle.  It was a close call, and involved mucho stress and anger on my part, but I go into my holiday knowing I fucking well won 

as you were


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 2, 2009)

you _always_ win soj


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2009)

sojourner said:


> draggers - I did mention I'm on holiday now, didn't I?
> 
> just to finish the working week perfectly, I won in the estate agent/sojourner lease renewal battle.  It was a close call, and involved mucho stress and anger on my part, but I go into my holiday knowing I fucking well won
> 
> as you were



nice one! and i think you may have mentioned that you are no holiday


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 2, 2009)

is this overtime marty?!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> is this overtime marty?!



it's the heat Paulie, the heat !!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

Morning! No line manager today so I can float in whichever time I fancy


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2009)

morning all , nearly the weekend  and it's a long weekend for this poster


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

What you got on Mart?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2009)

away for the weekend - cotswolds, a pub, which happens to have a beer festival going on - how tragic!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh poor you! 

That reminds me to find out when The Swan in Worthing's beer festival is on!

I'll have a look while the board is down


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

It's not the Swan....I can't remember what it's called!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2009)

missed the 8.10 will get the 8.28


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

Look! Fox! At 0820!

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...3GDLem90TI/s1600-h/image-upload-44-790351.jpg


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Look! Fox! At 0820!
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...3GDLem90TI/s1600-h/image-upload-44-790351.jpg



lovely. probably sloping off to sleep after a hard night's bin raidin'


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> lovely. probably sloping off to sleep after a hard night's bin raidin'



I am wondering where he is going...as far as I know the end house butts onto the wall but I've not been up there so I don't know. I can't see out of the window where I am sitting but I just stood up for no reason and there he was!

Teehee! I like foxes! He was all shiny and healthy looking. I've seen one before trotting across Essex Road and it was in a shit state - no fur on it's tail and you could only really tell it was a fox cuz it clearly wasn't a dog or a cat  They get horrible scruf-type thing don't they? 

Typingtypingstreamofconciousnessmycoffeemustbeworking


----------



## aqua (Jul 2, 2009)

I love foxes


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 2, 2009)

my head hurts


----------



## aqua (Jul 2, 2009)

uh oh


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 2, 2009)

the fox cheered me up a bit tho


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## pootle (Jul 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> morning all , nearly the weekend  and it's a long weekend for this poster



Same here! No work tomorrow or Monday 

Does your going away for the weekend mean you aren't coming to the pub tonight though Marty?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2009)

pootle said:


> Same here! No work tomorrow or Monday
> 
> Does your going away for the weekend mean you aren't coming to the pub tonight though Marty?


you'll have to drink alone.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2009)

pootle said:


> Same here! No work tomorrow or Monday
> 
> Does your going away for the weekend mean you aren't coming to the pub tonight though Marty?



I'll be there, I have to work tomorrow, the long weekend is monday off


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2009)

I've got tomorrow off... yay for long weekends


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 2, 2009)

Hurrah for foxy!!

I was woken up at 2.20am by the unmistakeable sound of Mr. Kippers chasing/toying with something. Turning on the lights revealed the smallest little mouse  which he then proceeded, despite our protests, to eat 

Evil kitteh!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hurrah for foxy!!
> 
> I was woken up at 2.20am by the unmistakeable sound of Mr. Kippers chasing/toying with something. Turning on the lights revealed the smallest little mouse  which he then proceeded, despite our protests, to eat
> 
> Evil kitteh!



Mmmmmmm morsel 

At least it's gone now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Mmmmmmm morsel
> 
> At least it's gone now



I have to admit that seeing a little tale protrouding out of Mr. K's mouth was quite comic in a "Tom and Jerry" way....the crunching sound just afterwards wasn't though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have to admit that seeing a little tale protrouding out of Mr. K's mouth was quite comic in a "Tom and Jerry" way....the crunching sound just afterwards wasn't though



You really should be keener with your camera 

See MY WONDERFUL FOX PIC for an example of how it's done, like.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 2, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you _always_ win soj



Well, not always paulie, but this one did chuff me up on account of him being a complete arsewipe and trying to hustle me   Fuck off with your 'current market values' and your alternative 'eye watering deals'.  Read the lease, sucker - it'll cost you an arm and a leg to move out 



marty21 said:


> nice one! and i think you may have mentioned that you are no holiday



Did I?

I've just got up *stretches*  ahhhh


----------



## Yetman (Jul 2, 2009)

I may take a day off next week. I never take days off for no reason 

Which day shall it be? I'm feeling Tuesday.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 2, 2009)

Tuesday is good

I'm off on Tuesday as well

Actually, I'm off on Monday, and tomorrow.  And I should probably start getting my shit together rather than hanging here


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't have any hols booked  I'm temping and have about 50 days holiday accrued!

I might take a long weekend soon and go down south to visit my mummy and my bro and my old chums


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 2, 2009)

I have got a nagging pain in my left calf, it hurts when I touch it and when I walk.

I have convinced myself it is DVT


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have got a nagging pain in my left calf, it hurts when I touch it and when I walk.
> 
> I have convinced myself it is DVT



take it easy girl

had a busy couple of hours, photocopying  toner ran out  no spare toner  had to order a new one, and use the slower photocopier, which is basically a printer which also photcopies

and a meeting with our insurance brokers


go me


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

I've done cock-all today.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2009)

only 3 hours to go


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> only 3 hours to go



Aw cack snorkles. 

My line manager is in Brum today then is coming in to work on the way home to West London  He says he'll arrive at 4-ish which means I'll have to stay until at least 5 to show willing.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 2, 2009)

Busy-ish here but the heat is making me sluggish. Am trying to revive my flagging spirits with some cherry diet coke.

Wish I was going to the North London drinks tonight  We are supposed to be going out for a post-rehearsal drink but by that time I will probably be a slightly stale smelling ball of sweat and all I will want to do is go home and throw cold water over myself.

I am no fun at the moment, it's annoying


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Busy-ish here but the heat is making me sluggish. Am trying to revive my flagging spirits with some cherry diet coke.
> 
> Wish I was going to the North London drinks tonight  We are supposed to be going out for a post-rehearsal drink but by that time I will probably be a slightly stale smelling ball of sweat and all I will want to do is go home and throw cold water over myself.
> 
> I am no fun at the moment, it's annoying



My ex used to love the heat for his MS...which is why we spent some time in Central America  He felt all crabby and stuff in the winter. Stupid illness


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am no fun at the moment, it's annoying


It'll pass and you'll be more fun soon 

Understand the sluggishness, I have cake in the fridge... I don't think that's going to help, but I can't not eat it


----------



## rennie (Jul 2, 2009)

Today's been aaarite actually. Just got back from lunch in the sun.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> My ex used to love the heat for his MS...which is why we spent some time in Central America  He felt all crabby and stuff in the winter. Stupid illness



Wierd isn't it - the heat makes my MS symptoms worse but there was a guy on the fatigue management course who was the opposite, he thrived in the warm and was much worse in the cold, he used to have to sit in a slightly different area to us during some meetings as he found it uncomfortable to sit near an open window or draft 



BiddlyBee said:


> It'll pass and you'll be more fun soon
> 
> Understand the sluggishness, I have cake in the fridge... I don't think that's going to help, but I can't not eat it



Eat it. You need the cake energy!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 2, 2009)

today is a bit meh init, apparently I'm being dragged to these drinks, I gotta start getting ready soon, yesterday I realised I left sandals at me mams... oh an the cars fuckin broked itself....


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2009)

doing more photocopying, really slow photocopying, and the machine makes an annoying noise throughout the copying, which like takes totally forever


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Eat it. You need the cake energy!


I'll eat it at 3


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> today is a bit meh init, apparently I'm being dragged to these drinks, I gotta start getting ready soon, yesterday I realised I left sandals at me mams... oh an the cars fuckin broked itself....



Coming to the Fullback? Nicely.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2009)

Can you bring north London a bit further south? I'd pop in for a drink then.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 2, 2009)

I dunno where I'm going tbh stella...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 2, 2009)

Mr QofG's has just cheered me up by saying he popped home for something and found Mr. Kippers snoring! I like it when cat's snore, it's just so undignified


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr QofG's has just cheered me up by saying he popped home for something and found Mr. Kippers snoring! I like it when cat's snore, it's just so undignified



I bet he was just pretending to snore, it'll be part of some devious plan for something or other


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 2, 2009)

I love it when my cat snores


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 2, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> I bet he was just pretending to snore, it'll be part of some *devious plan* for something or other



Probably for catching more very tiny mice, like the cat equivilent of the child catcher in "Chitty Chitty Bang Bang"


----------



## pootle (Jul 2, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> you'll have to drink alone.



Does this mean YOU aren't coming 

Have had a well hectic day, but just an hour and 15 mins to go after starting work early.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

I worry that I've given my cat lung cancer when I hear her snoring 


*ahem* AN ANNOUCEMENT!1!!! I've just done 45 minutes of work


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *ahem* AN ANNOUCEMENT!1!!! I've just done 45 minutes of work



go you!!!!!!


----------



## pootle (Jul 2, 2009)

Eeeh! You'll be thirsty after all that effort I reckon!


----------



## Mr_Nice (Jul 2, 2009)

OMG I am sooooo bored, even had to go for a walk around the car park, was thinking of sparking up spliff  thought that I shoudl wait till i get home though .....


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Probably for catching more very tiny mice, like the cat equivilent of the child catcher in "Chitty Chitty Bang Bang"





Be thankful it's just mice.  One of my mum's cats (photo) managed to take out a pigeon once


----------



## pootle (Jul 2, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> today is a bit meh init, apparently I'm being dragged to these drinks...




really?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 2, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Be thankful it's just mice.  One of my mum's cats (photo) managed to take out a pigeon once



Cute cat!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2009)

No drag  

Finished at 8pm last night
Started at 7am this morning 
Finishing at 8pm tonight
Starting at 8am tomorrow


----------



## Yetman (Jul 2, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> stella...



Mmm Stella 

Does anyone else find this weather just makes them want to get wrecked all the time and fuck work right off? 

In the past week I've had at least 2 pints each lunch time, blasted shitloads of coke, drank loads of cans in the garden and more at the pub, crack a beer and a spliff as soon as I get home.......and do very little work in the meantime.

Nice weather is bad for me


----------



## Mr_Nice (Jul 2, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Mmm Stella
> 
> Does anyone else find this weather just makes them want to get wrecked all the time and fuck work right off?
> 
> ...


 
Yets I like your style and I wouldn't expect anything different from ya


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Cute cat!!



Fat cat too


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

Just did a spot more work! Teehee!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 2, 2009)

Just to let you all no my weekend starts now!

Have a lovely day tomorrow workers!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2009)

Friday x 1,000,000 

 

Been crazy this week but I have been actually getting some work done. 
I reckon that the drag will return to this Badger in November. 
Not sure if that is good or bad?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 3, 2009)

friday, which is good, drinking on a thursday, which is bad


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2009)

I have 0 intention of making any effort whatsoever to get to work at anything approaching the 'right' time.

Hi Badgers! Hope you're well and accomplishing stuff


----------



## marty21 (Jul 3, 2009)

out on a school night


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2009)

How did you get home Mart? Me and Sam got a 253 then a 254 down to Bethnal Green. You, otoh, disappeared!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 3, 2009)

Are there hangovers on this thread? I do hope so


----------



## marty21 (Jul 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> How did you get home Mart? Me and Sam got a 253 then a 254 down to Bethnal Green. You, otoh, disappeared!



I think i may have got a 106, my memory is shaky on the facts


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are there hangovers on this thread? I do hope so





I hope that parasol got a standing ovation!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I hope that parasol got a standing ovation!



I was praised for my parasol wielding skills 

So, so did you all have a good time? Was there any gossip? Snogging? Arguing? I need to live my life vicariously through others so do tell!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2009)

I got attacked by a sloppy giant at the bus stop


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I got attacked by a sloppy giant at the bus stop



Was it marty?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 3, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Was it marty?



i was a midget compared to some of the fellahs out, 3 giants amongst us, I reckon it was one of them


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i was a midget compared to some of the fellahs out, 3 giants amongst us, I reckon it was one of them



The biggest one!

It was like a meeting of the North London Tall Man Club. Three of them over 6'5!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 3, 2009)

I might be sick all down myself.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 3, 2009)

I like tall men  Well, actually I like men. Full stop.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I like tall men  Well, actually I like men. Full stop.



Me too  Even Ken....what's up with you, man?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 3, 2009)

starting to feel a little better now  although i still look dog rough


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> starting to feel a little better now  although i still look dog rough



Yeah but I look dog rough and I haven't got an excuse!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2009)

I am still drunk I think. I lol'd out loud on the tube because I was listening to a Michael Jackson song and it reminded me of my brother


----------



## Yetman (Jul 3, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I might be sick all down myself.



I might shit all over my own face


----------



## marty21 (Jul 3, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah but I look dog rough and I haven't got an excuse!



sweetie, I'm sure you never look dog rough


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> sweetie, I'm sure you never look dog rough



I'ts unpossible innit


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> sweetie, I'm sure you never look dog rough





5t3IIa said:


> I'ts unpossible innit



Thank you


----------



## Sadken (Jul 3, 2009)

I was definitely still drunk up till about 8 minutes ago.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 3, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I was definitely still drunk up till about 8 minutes ago.



You been sick yet?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2009)

Stupid bloody work muttermuttermutter


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 3, 2009)

Mmmm...throat is aching, keep sneezing, nose is running, forehead is hot to the touch, neck glands are swollen.

I think I may haf a cold coming on


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2009)

Swine floo!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 3, 2009)

oink


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2009)

*scarpers*


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 3, 2009)

hi de hi campers 

I just got up


----------



## Yetman (Jul 3, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> hi de hi campers
> 
> I just got up



Stop coming on here and mocking us you lazy PRAT


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 3, 2009)

oooooh touchy..... it must be all this heat....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2009)

Heat, hangovers, the stench of your clunge, nasty bsnss


----------



## ovaltina (Jul 3, 2009)

Two pints at lunch and now there's just short of two hours to home time...

This is when the drag _really _starts to hurt


----------



## marty21 (Jul 3, 2009)

just had a long lunch, with a glass of wine, a cooked!! lunch, with napkins and everything, instead of a sarnie


----------



## Yetman (Jul 3, 2009)

The stench of your clunge 

What the fuck does that mean?! Dont care either way, having that.

So what you up to tp? Dragging is it? I think not  I'm going to leave as soon as poss so I can get my weekend on, I'm total madface for it. Believe.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 3, 2009)

nah not really dragging, well I'm just waiting for it to get late enough to get fish an chips


----------



## marty21 (Jul 3, 2009)

just remembered, have a 4.30 meeting, on a fucking Friday, a 4.30 meeting probably be 6 before I leave


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 3, 2009)

friday meetings are well shit.


----------



## rennie (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm off in 30 min. Yay!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> just remembered, have a 4.30 meeting, on a fucking Friday, a 4.30 meeting probably be 6 before I leave



That's not right marty, that's just not right  You need to make them smell clunge until they choke on it!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 3, 2009)

I think I got the hots for yetman you know...


----------



## Yetman (Jul 3, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I think I got the hots for yetman you know...





Fuckin sweet


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 3, 2009)

don't fuckin hmmm me you cunt  asif I'm questionable goods....


----------



## Yetman (Jul 3, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> don't fuckin hmmm me you cunt  asif I'm questionable goods....



Dunno man you got your hair sorted yet?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 3, 2009)

Right - I am outta here. Have a good weekend all


----------



## marty21 (Jul 3, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Dunno man you got your hair sorted yet?


 her hair looked mighty fine last night tbf


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 3, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Dunno man you got your hair sorted yet?



YES. 

I've got a mohecan init  I'm proper rad.

I just seen your boat race, 6/10. lol.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 3, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> YES.
> 
> I've got a mohecan init  I'm proper rad.
> 
> I just seen your boat race, 6/10. lol.



6/fuckin10??  

Right I'm off home to cry myself to sleep then. Fuck all yall.

Haterz


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 3, 2009)

well that'll learn ya to keep hmm'ing me wont it.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 3, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> friday meetings are well shit.



innit! it finished at 6, w/e has started  not in office until Tuesday


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2009)

Hardly a moments drag last week and doubt I will get much this week either 

Was a wicked if a little too mental weekend and struggling today. 
Get to work, stay awake if I can and then home for tea and bed by 8pm I hope. 

Getting old?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 6, 2009)

Nah, worling _hard_ Bajji

God, I feel rough. And I think the cats just been sick in the hall


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 6, 2009)

I fell asleep with a migraine last night without having had a much needed bath.  I've had the bath now but shall I phone in for an extra day?  I could really do with it. That said I could really do with going into work as there is plenty to do.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 6, 2009)

I do not want to go to work today.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 6, 2009)

Have you gone to work yet Stella? 

I've phoned in to say I want the day off, need the morning off and to get my boss to phone me if she wants me in this afternoon.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 6, 2009)

w0000t!!!!!!! my new iMac has arrived!!!!!! joy!!!!!!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2009)

At home today as feel shit - exhausted, nauseous and finding it difficult to walk.

I feel guilty 'cos when I phoned in my colleague had fainted on the train but was still in work. I told him he should go to the hospital and get his blood pressure checked (he has BP problems) but ..


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 6, 2009)

the summer is officially shit init QoG

I meant to say summat actually, when I got my eyes tested a few weeks ago I told them about me MS cus of the going blind thing and they told me a neat trick to check your eyes incase of that optic neuritis thingo, you need to look at something red with the opposite eye closed and then switch, if the red looks orangey or a slightly different colour you need to get checked asap


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> the summer is officially shit init QoG
> 
> I meant to say summat actually, when I got my eyes tested a few weeks ago I told them about me MS cus of the going blind thing and they told me a neat trick to check your eyes incase of that optic neuritis thingo, you need to look at something red with the opposite eye closed and then switch, if the red looks orangey or a slightly different colour you need to get checked asap



Oooh ta for that - my right eye (the one I had the optic neuritis in) has been feeling a bit funny recently.

It's the fucking heat and the fact I did too much yesterday rolleyes: at me!) but I hate being a fucking invalid, I spent most of Saturday in bed! Just feel a bit guilty at missing work. Still I'll catch up.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 6, 2009)

I've been lying around doing fuckall, even walking to the shop is bloody missions! and soooo tired! heat fatigue sucks balls. I still got poxy numb leg as well ffs 

Although, I haven't had nausea in quite a while thank god! I HATE nausea, it's even worse than the heat cus you literally can't do anything init. Touch wood it dont come back.... I bet I've just jinxed myself and I spend the next month feeling sick every day


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I've been lying around doing fuckall, even walking to the shop is bloody missions! and soooo tired! heat fatigue sucks balls. I still got poxy numb leg as well ffs



Hearing you on all that!

Time to play with your new i-mac though  I think I may spend today catching upon "Animal Crossing" on the Nintendo DS


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 6, 2009)

I hate everyone and have so much work to do I am not doing anything at all.

I was just short with someone on the phone because he was talking too slowly about stuff I don't need to know until tomorrow. YES I'LL GET BACK TO YOU WHEN I NEED TO KNOW THIS, NOT NOW OKOKBYE


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 6, 2009)

yeah G's just setting it up  I got a seriously good deal on it  still fuckin 'spensive tho... Had to get a new one cus my G4 mac died, I killed the processor, may as well upgrade... 

I aint even been to sleep cus it's like christmas


----------



## Yetman (Jul 6, 2009)

I went out Friday and got back home at 6 this morning. Had some sleep last night but not enough, feeling fucked now. Was a bit silly this weekend


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 6, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I went out Friday and got back home at 6 this morning. Had some sleep last night but not enough, feeling fucked now. Was a bit silly this weekend



I am jealous to the very core of my being about your lifestyle Yet.

But...how silly exactly?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 6, 2009)

I haz iMac now 

the keyboards well fiddly


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 6, 2009)

What I'd really like to do in start a new thread about the massively exciting thing that's just happened to me but it's a bit too own-horn-tooting so not really appropriate so I'll just hide it in here instead, where no one will read it and it will be ignored in favous of peoples going on about other crap.

So: a while ago I read a book and loved it a lot. I had read a book by the same author years ago and loved that too, in fact I named my PQ after it (this was later, after the following). So I emailed the author and said 'I loves your book. here is my story which is connected to your book' and he emailed back!!!!!!! So we've been corresponding on and off since about October 08. So when I was doing 1st PQ I asked for suggestions for a name but as I was typing I thought 'Fuck it, I'll name it One People after your book anyway, nevermind' He was right honoured  Also I made him an FB page cuz he = technophobe.

So he's been writing another book and just offered to send me a pre-published copy for my thoughts!!1!! Then he says 'Fuck it am in Town let's have drinks on Friday'!

Woohoo! What japes ain't it?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 6, 2009)

Schmoozing with the writers


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 6, 2009)

blatantly gonna bone that author dude.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 6, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Schmoozing with the writers



I am starting to have cunning thoughts about all the publishing and content peoples he _must_ know who need monkeys to halps them


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 6, 2009)

network network network


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 6, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> blatantly gonna bone that author dude.



Am not.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> blatantly gonna bone that author dude.



Do this!!



5t3IIa said:


> I am starting to have cunning thoughts about all the publishing and content peoples he _must_ know who need monkeys to halps them



And this too!


----------



## aqua (Jul 6, 2009)

oooo for a Monday today isn't dragging 

I got an award from work last week (when I wasn't here ) which = £50 in vouchers  aces!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 6, 2009)

Noooo!

I have googled him and he's married to one of the richest women in the country  so I don't think some over-enthusiastic east end skank will be his cup of tea tbh.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am jealous to the very core of my being about your lifestyle Yet.
> 
> But...how silly exactly?



MJ silly.

No not THAT silly  the recent silly. Without the dead part obv


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 6, 2009)

Yetman said:


> MJ silly.
> 
> No not THAT silly  the recent silly. Without the dead part obv



A small....boy?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Noooo!
> 
> I have googled him and he's married to one of the richest women in the country  so I don't think some over-enthusiastic east end skank will be his cup of tea tbh.



you could be an opportunity for a bit of rough


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 6, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> you could be an opportunity for a bit of rough



I want a job and a free book out of him before I ruin it all by being a crap shag


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I want a job and a free book out of him before I ruin it all by being a crap shag


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2009)

afternoon draggers, just back from my long weekend


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 6, 2009)

and me. i've got that wierd sensation where you're sitting down at home on a chair and you feel like you're still on the train moving along.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 6, 2009)

afternoon marty - i too am back from a long weekend. mine was party party party drugs beer dance talk shite, how was yours?

i'm not back in work til wednesday.  hope monday's not too bad for you suckers. I mean draggers. 

hate me now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 6, 2009)

I wish you a long and relaxing time at home, my sister


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I wish you a long and relaxing time at home, my sister



sarcasm?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I wish you a long and relaxing time at home, my sister



why thank you stella

i am completely and utterly blissed out  makes a fucking change from my usual posts on here eh?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 6, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> sarcasm?



No hates here 



sojourner said:


> why thank you stella
> 
> i am completely and utterly blissed out  makes a fucking change from my usual posts on here eh?



Yes, a bit 

I am going to actually book myself some time off soon so I can CHILL. The only weekdays I've had off recently were between jobs and I was proper panicking.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 6, 2009)

You really should 

It makes such a fucking difference


----------



## Yetman (Jul 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> A small....boy?



I'll give you a small boy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 6, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I'll give you a small boy



Bald and banging up Demerol then? Begging nurses for general anaesthetic? Arranging a series of 50 concerts that you have no intention of playing? What?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2009)

sojourner said:


> afternoon marty - i too am back from a long weekend. mine was party party party drugs beer dance talk shite, how was yours?



not quite as mad! we were staying at a pub in Great Tew in Oxfordshire, they did have a folk duo on the Sunday night though plenty of walking, plenty of real ale, plenty of good food, t'was nice


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Noooo!
> 
> I have googled him and he's married to one of the richest women in the country  so I don't think some over-enthusiastic east end skank will be his cup of tea tbh.









this fellah?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 6, 2009)

He told me he drank five pints of cider at Glasto and fell in some poo so I don't _think_ so


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 7, 2009)

OK. No fucking about. I think i broke the back of it all yesterday so today i'm all smiles and in at 9


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2009)

travel news, victoria line out Walthamstow to Highbury and Islington, which disrupts my travel plans as Victoria line refugees will flock to the overland, and us noble Clapton citizens will not be able to get on the fucking train 

so I'll be getting a bus to Manor House instead


----------



## pootle (Jul 7, 2009)

Uggh! Am feeling like total poop.  Think I coming down with something, achy and coldy AND I've got misery PMT for the first time in months   I need a cuddle.  And a wispa.  And a note from my mum.

I feel so poop I'm actually GLAD I didn't feel my greedy little face with drugs at the weekend 

Fat knacker pastries and pop for breakfast I reckon.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2009)

In work but feel like shit, I really, really shouldn't be here but, as I suspected, there is a pile of things waiting for me 'cos there is no one to cover my work - or no one who can be arsed! - when I am not in 

It makes me so angry. It will serve them right if I have a fucking relapse, at least if I do they will actually have to get the newbie to learn what I do rather than playing on his sodding i-phone and eating a kit kat as he is at the moment


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 7, 2009)

Something must be done about this?! Isn't there _anyone_ normal there you can talk to? 

My sad news is that Book Man has not replied to my email accepting his offer of a drink


----------



## pootle (Jul 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> My sad news is that Book Man has not replied to my email accepting his offer of a drink



What's this goss? Maybe he's just in a meeting or summat?  though.

In less sad news, I've got the office to myself as lots of people are off sick an' stuff.  Is there something going around?

I'm also covering an external meeting this afternoon which I might wander off to the shops for a bit afterwards


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 7, 2009)

pootle said:


> What's this goss? Maybe he's just in a meeting or summat?  though.
> 
> In less sad news, I've got the office to myself as lots of people are off sick an' stuff.  Is there something going around?
> 
> I'm also covering an external meeting this afternoon which I might wander off to the shops for a bit afterwards



News starts on the previous page 

I think you've broken yourself matey. You know what it's like when you cane and cane and cane and then get ill? Don't have a bloody pastie - have some vegetables


----------



## Yetman (Jul 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> News starts on the previous page
> 
> I think you've broken yourself matey. You know what it's like when you cane and cane and cane and then get ill? Don't have a bloody pastie - have some vegetables



You dont WANT vegetables though, you want lovely fried lard covered in salt and dipped in sugar with a can of coke and a fag


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have been busy for a few weeks, doing things IN SOCIETY.

Now it is finished and I am so so so bored.


----------



## pootle (Jul 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I think you've broken yourself matey. You know what it's like when you cane and cane and cane and then get ill? Don't have a bloody pastie - have some vegetables



I was about to say I was *quite* well behaved this weekend, apart from Thursday's night's booze-a-thon, all day drinking on Friday and booze up on Friday night/saturday morning, and then saturday afternoon.

Oh, and I was drunk yesterday afternoon too.

What on earth could be causing my malaise? I bet it was those facking edamame beans and veggie sushi I had last night 

Tonight, deep fried lard covered in sugar and salt.  And a fag.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 7, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I have been busy for a few weeks, doing things IN SOCIETY.
> 
> Now it is finished and I am so so so bored.



Hi, hope well


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 7, 2009)

*nods at 5t3lla*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Something must be done about this?! Isn't there _anyone_ normal there you can talk to?
> 
> My sad news is that Book Man has not replied to my email accepting his offer of a drink



I could bring it up with one of the directors but that would mean circumventing (is that even a word ) my boss, which I would like to do as she is the main problem in all this, but who would just get upset/defensive etc..

Maybe book man is just busy, I'm sure he'll reply.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 7, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I could bring it up with one of the directors but that would mean circumventing (is that even a word ) my boss, which I would like to do as she is the main problem in all this, but who would just get upset/defensive etc..
> 
> Maybe book man is just busy, I'm sure he'll reply.



Do you ever read the Guardian at the weekend? The Work section has a Work Agony Uncle! It's really good - I was in it once when I wasn't getting paid at my old job ^_^

Anyway - I can't remeber the blokes name but he gives really good advice and has definatley covered stuff similar to your situ. I'll have a google


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 7, 2009)

Dear Jeremy

http://www.guardian.co.uk/money/series/dearjeremy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Do you ever read the Guardian at the weekend? The Work section has a Work Agony Uncle! It's really good - I was in it once when I wasn't getting paid at my old job ^_^
> 
> Anyway - I can't remeber the blokes name but he gives really good advice and has definatley covered stuff similar to your situ. I'll have a google





5t3IIa said:


> Dear Jeremy
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/money/series/dearjeremy



Oooh ta for that - I may compose a letter because it is getting silly now.

On the plus side the One&Other webcame is not blocked at work so I can amuse myself with that all day. There is someone dressed as a fish at the moment!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 7, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> they will actually have to get the newbie to learn what I do rather than playing on his sodding i-phone



Could you not get someone to write an iphone application for him that does your work?


In other news, our national sales manager resigned last week and I've commandeered his chair


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 7, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh ta for that - I may compose a letter because it is getting silly now.
> 
> On the plus side the One&Other webcame is not blocked at work so I can amuse myself with that all day. There is someone dressed as a fish at the moment!!



There was someone dressed as a poo earlier! 

I imagine Jeremy would say something like 'Officially go to your boss first, suck up the backlash when it doesn't work _then_ go over her head' but do check. In fact - email him. You being a disabled will add extra spice to what I assume is a relatively common problem. In danger of a relapse because she's so ineffective?! It's fucking shocking Qoths, it really is.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> There was someone dressed as a poo earlier!
> 
> I imagine Jeremy would say something like 'Officially go to your boss first, suck up the backlash when it doesn't work _then_ go over her head' but do check. In fact - email him. You being a disabled will add extra spice to what I assume is a relatively common problem. In danger of a relapse because she's so ineffective?! It's fucking shocking Qoths, it really is.




Ta - I feel a but better now having had a good moan on here but something does need to be done and Jeremy may well be the man!

I spent quite a lot of last night not getting to sleep while I tried to decide what I would do if I were on the plinth. That's sad isn't it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 7, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ta - I feel a but better now having had a good moan on here but something does need to be done and Jeremy may well be the man!
> 
> I spent quite a lot of last night not getting to sleep while I tried to decide what I would do if I were on the plinth. That's sad isn't it



The pressure is _enormous_ isn't it? But it actually seems quite mellow, crord numbers-wise. I mean I expect there are countless threads on msg boards about 'HAH IS A FISH!' but that's not real life is it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2009)

Must. Stay. Awake. Must!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh shit I accidentally got lunch drunk!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2009)

My boss has just eaten the stinkiest banana ever! A sickly sweet slightly rotting fruit smell is now pervading the office 

If it smells this bad I dread to think what it must have tasted like


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2009)

Note to my boss

*GO TO LUNCH YOU FUCKER!!*


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2009)

can someone make the last 90 minutes go a bit quicker


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2009)

marty21 said:


> can someone make the last 90 minutes go a bit quicker



Put on some speedos and take some photos of yourself


----------



## pootle (Jul 7, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Oh shit I accidentally got lunch drunk!



 nothing like an afternoon hangover to make the day drag.  

*kicks clock*


----------



## sojourner (Jul 7, 2009)

For today, I still have a smile on my face

See you all tomorrow when I'm back to being a grumpy bastard


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Put on some speedos and take some photos of yourself



perve!!

why don't I just lay in the park, in my speedos and wait for a dirty old woman in a rain coat to sit too close to me, and ask me if I mind


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2009)

marty21 said:


> perve!!
> 
> why don't I just lay in the park, in my speedos and wait for a dirty old woman in a rain coat to sit too close to me, and ask me if I mind



 *Puts on a fawn mac, headscarf and heads towards Finchley Road*


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *Puts on a fawn mac, headscarf and heads towards Finchley Road*


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 7, 2009)

I just applied for a job lolz, I don't even need a job, I was bored.....


----------



## prunus (Jul 7, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I just applied for a job lolz, I don't even need a job, I was bored.....



You will be...


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2009)

had to wait for another 15 mins at work as it was hammering down and I lacked a coat or umbrella - got to liverpool st and rain was pouring into the station, that roof is rubbish


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 7, 2009)

marty21 said:


> had to wait for another 15 mins at work as it was hammering down and I lacked a coat or umbrella - got to liverpool st and rain was pouring into the station, that roof is rubbish



Oh. I just looked in here for speedos pix


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh. I just looked in here for speedos pix



He's just a tease  It was raining as well, so it could have been wet speedo pics!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh. I just looked in here for speedos pix


http://tinyurl.com/nfz92u


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2009)

Miss the drag but either it is leaving me or I am leaving it at the moment..... 

So busy (I know that should be good?) right now that I am constantly spending 14-15 hours a day out the house door to door. 

I love the drag but right now have so much work on (more business coming in and bigger personal workload) that I can't work out if it is good or bad or what?? Got up at 05:30 yesterday and was at my desk by 7:30, worked through lunch and finally left at 20:15. Fell asleep at 10:00 and now awake again with no feeling of tiredness, just thoughts of work (no drugs) other things I have to get done. 

Losing it? 
Winning it? 
What?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 7, 2009)

you ok badgers?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you ok badgers?



Yeah mate, I am okay.... 

Just some sort of survival thing kicking in?

I could throw in the towel and change my life totally or go for the work option. 
Nearly the only person in the UK doing what I do full time. While it is not my dream job it is all I know. Now self employed and people/companies are starting to come to me because others are gone (flattering) and I can't cope with the workload at all but if I stop then I let down so many people. All I need to do is keep going until the end of this year and then it will go one of two ways...

1. Really proud and some financial freedom for the first time ever
2. Burn out and lose touch with friends and the good things in life 



Fuck it, I am being self indulgent and there are other people worse off. 

/idiot


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 8, 2009)

indulge mate 

we're worked out here too, bastards. you're a victim of your own success (at least as far as this thread is concerned).

be lucky me old china.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2009)

Gotta make 10,00 posts here soon.....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 8, 2009)

will that be your epitaph?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> will that be your epitaph?



Nah....



> Here lies Badgers
> He could never make up his mind
> Once a walking contradiction of himself
> Now a lying down contradiction


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 8, 2009)

very touching.

sleep tight old bean


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2009)

Slept tight for a solid 2.5 hours
Given up now so sitting listening to Radio 4 (bit depressing in China right now) and drinking a coffee before ironing some shirts, making up packed lunches, running a bath and then waking Wifey up at about 6am.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2009)

Don't get broken Badgers


----------



## aqua (Jul 8, 2009)

god it's not even 8 and I already am a) late   and b) trying to think of a million reasons why I can't go in today


----------



## Voley (Jul 8, 2009)

I shall be formally joining the world of the bored-at-work soon, starting Monday.

I hereby submit my writen request to be a dragger to the Committee.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2009)

NVP said:


> I shall be formally joining the world of the bored-at-work soon, starting Monday.
> 
> I hereby submit my writen request to be a dragger to the Committee.



application accepted


welcome to the drag


----------



## Voley (Jul 8, 2009)

Seeing as I can't spell 'written', I realise it may well be denied.


----------



## Voley (Jul 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> application accepted
> 
> 
> welcome to the drag



Ahh, a liberal committee. 

I thank you.


----------



## foo (Jul 8, 2009)

oh god, too much to do. i want to go home again.

lists, must make lists...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2009)

Am sitting about in my BRA.

Not at work yet.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2009)

NVP said:


> Ahh, a liberal committee.
> 
> I thank you.



we don't allow immigrants though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2009)

Mornin' all old and new draggers.

Am working at home today thank goodness. May have to eat a stinky banana though to make it feel like work!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Am sitting about in my BRA.
> 
> Not at work yet.



pics or gtfo....etc


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Am sitting about in my *BRA*.
> 
> Not at work yet.



What colour?

I'm in my jim jams and intend to remain so until I go to rehearsal this evening


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> pics or gtfo....etc



Top on now!

I am a woman on the verge of a nervouse breakdown though so am vulnerable to being taken advantage of probably


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What colour?
> 
> I'm in my jim jams and intend to remain so until I go to rehearsal this evening



Stupid flesh colour lacey thing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Top on now!
> 
> I am a woman on the verge of a nervouse breakdown though so am vulnerable to being taken advantage of probably



What's up?


----------



## aqua (Jul 8, 2009)

jesus the canteen here didn't have any bacon  how do I get through a 4 hour meeting with no bacon?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2009)

aqua said:


> jesus the canteen here didn't have any bacon  how do I get through a 4 hour meeting with no bacon?



it's an outrage !


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What's up?



You ready?

I hate my job
I hate being fat
I hate being fucking poor
I HATE EVERYTHING

*am in down part of cycle*

*bursts into tears*


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2009)

5t3IIa Babes

things will get better, and apart from hating the job and being poor, things ain't as bad as that


plus you are an ace quizmistress, and have nearly 200 facebook friends after the surge


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2009)

Thank you Mart 

Toruble is the FB thing has made me feel all empty inside  I am seriously going to have to note down who is who and did I subconciously do it to farm people to join the PQ group anyway? I put my hands out in friendship and actually I am just after snatching goodwill off people, plus their pounds? 

Plus I ignore my cat and I think it's really bored


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> 5t3IIa Babes
> 
> things will get better, and apart from hating the job and being poor, things ain't as bad as that



Wiat a bloody minute?!!?!!11! You calling me _fat_? *wails*


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Wiat a bloody minute?!!?!!11! You calling me _fat_? *wails*



where did I say that?


----------



## pootle (Jul 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> 5t3IIa Babes
> 
> things will get better, and apart from hating the job and being poor, things ain't as bad as that
> 
> ...




What he said! And we're going to drink cans in the park and put the assorted 5t3IIa world to rights.

Oh yes.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2009)

(((((cans in the park))))


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2009)

but IT'S RAINING!11!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> but IT'S RAINING!11!!



((((cans in the bus shelter)))))


----------



## sojourner (Jul 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Yeah mate, I am okay....
> 
> Just some sort of survival thing kicking in?
> 
> ...



well bajjy, sounds like you're doing what you gotta do right now.  better than the dole and it will hopefully even out a bit

just try to make sure you get a breather at the weekends eh chuck?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 8, 2009)

Snot raining in Kentish Town. But there isn't any parks. But there are lots of bus shelters and people often drink their cans on them. HTH


----------



## sojourner (Jul 8, 2009)

(((stella)))  


NVP - congrats matey!!


I am back at work, and it is not too bad so far!  Don't wanna jinx it, but nowt terrible happened while I was off (which makes a bloody change), and today looks to be copable with


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You ready?
> 
> I hate my job
> I hate being fat
> ...





5t3IIa said:


> Thank you Mart
> 
> Toruble is the FB thing has made me feel all empty inside  I am seriously going to have to note down who is who and did I subconciously do it to farm people to join the PQ group anyway? I put my hands out in friendship and actually I am just after snatching goodwill off people, plus their pounds?
> 
> Plus I ignore my cat and I think it's really bored





I know how you feel but as Marty said things will change and you are a funny, attractive, interesting, great person who people want to be friends with - and you are NOT snatching goodwill off people.

Sometimes it is easy to get into a cycle of feeling bad about your life, it starts with one thing and dominos into everything else, and hard to get out of that but you will. You have the PQ which is successful, sounds great and I am very envious off! And you can always moan and rant to us on here if you want or need to, which can help sometimes more than you realise!

As for the cat - just give her a big hug and stroking this evening and, if she is anything like Mr. K, she will give you a good biting and then wander off in a huff.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2009)

stella - I've had a pretty hairy year tbf, and things are a lot better than they were this time last year


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I know how you feel but as Marty said things will change and you are a funny, attractive, interesting, great person who people want to be friends with - and you are NOT snatching goodwill off people.
> 
> Sometimes it is easy to get into a cycle of feeling bad about your life, it starts with one thing and dominos into everything else, and hard to get out of that but you will. You have the PQ which is successful, sounds great and I am very envious off! And you can always moan and rant to us on here if you want or need to, which can help sometimes more than you realise!
> 
> As for the cat - just give her a big hug and stroking this evening and, if she is anything like Mr. K, she will give you a good biting and then wander off in a huff.




Thank you Qoths. I will keep this to re-read whenever I need to


----------



## pootle (Jul 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> stella - I've had a pretty hairy year tbf, and things are a lot better than they were this time last year



Seconded - things DO get better eventually. Hey! Could be worse, you could have a police liasion officer like me 


Actually, I hate that when people say "things could be worse" cos it's all relative innit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2009)

Two good things just happened. No, three!

1. Book Man replied and we're on for Friday!
2. Bloke at work on sick leave HAS come back, even though everyone thought he wouldn't so I've heaved all the work back to him
3. Has exceeded FB goal and have 5 friend requests awaiting my attention

Wait, 4!

4. My weekly radio thing is cancelled tonight so I can go home and chill instead of spending all evening trying to be great  and probably failing a bit


----------



## pootle (Jul 8, 2009)

see! We told you things would be on the up! 


Uggh! I'm finally cracking on with my bit of the annual workforce monitoring exercise.  It's like a stocktake but duller.

Drag-facking-tastic


----------



## prunus (Jul 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Two good things just happened. No, three!
> 
> 1. Book Man replied and we're on for Friday!
> 2. Bloke at work on sick leave HAS come back, even though everyone thought he wouldn't so I've heaved all the work back to him
> ...



All sounds good.

Wait - who's Book Man?  What have I missed?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2009)

*You missed this Prunus *



5t3IIa said:


> What I'd really like to do in start a new thread about the massively exciting thing that's just happened to me but it's a bit too own-horn-tooting so not really appropriate so I'll just hide it in here instead, where no one will read it and it will be ignored in favous of peoples going on about other crap.
> 
> So: a while ago I read a book and loved it a lot. I had read a book by the same author years ago and loved that too, in fact I named my PQ after it (this was later, after the following). So I emailed the author and said 'I loves your book. here is my story which is connected to your book' and he emailed back!!!!!!! So we've been corresponding on and off since about October 08. So when I was doing 1st PQ I asked for suggestions for a name but as I was typing I thought 'Fuck it, I'll name it One People after your book anyway, nevermind' He was right honoured  Also I made him an FB page cuz he = technophobe.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## prunus (Jul 8, 2009)

Japes indeed 

I shall *try* not to feel too jealous


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2009)

prunus said:


> Japes indeed
> 
> I shall *try* not to feel too jealous



Awww, you could have a Book Man of your own if you are funny and great like me


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 8, 2009)

Ooh!  'citing! 


Is he cute?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Ooh!  'citing!
> 
> 
> Is he cute?



No. Well, I don't think so from pics but we are chums only. He's going to right disappointed if he's not bothered to search trhough my FB pics lol.


----------



## pootle (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh my god - I'm having to use my fingers to count/work out years.  I is teh suck!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2009)

pootle said:


> Oh my god - I'm having to use my fingers to count/work out years.  I is teh suck!



You fit really well in this thread


----------



## prunus (Jul 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Awww, you could have a Book Man of your own if you are funny and great like me



Yeah, but I'm pointless and dull.  Not worthy to even sweep the street after your passage I should imagine.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2009)

prunus said:


> Yeah, but I'm pointless and dull.  Not worthy to even sweep the street after your passage I should imagine.



 snigger


----------



## prunus (Jul 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> snigger



And my work here is done


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm having a nice day now, thanks people


----------



## pootle (Jul 8, 2009)

Good


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Two good things just happened. No, three!
> 
> 1. Book Man replied and we're on for Friday!
> 2. Bloke at work on sick leave HAS come back, even though everyone thought he wouldn't so I've heaved all the work back to him
> ...



Excellent!!


----------



## Yetman (Jul 8, 2009)

I feel sick. Not even at work (well, working from home.......not even my home) went to watch oasis last night and am now suffering trying to pretend to be at work using remote access and its all going wrong and shit. Fook


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I feel sick. Not even at work (well, working from home.......not even my home) went to watch oasis last night and am now suffering trying to pretend to be at work using remote access and its all going wrong and shit. Fook



I love your life yetman


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2009)

I have just cleaned the bathroom and am now a sweaty mess! Anyone want to smell my pits?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2009)

Guy guys I just went in a racism thread and got all upset  Hold me!


----------



## pootle (Jul 8, 2009)

Well racism is a very upsetting thing ((5t3lla))

Look what happens when you wander off to all those strange threads, huh?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2009)

I'll stay here now yes I'll stay here it's nice here I'll stay here yes here it's nice


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2009)

FFS, why do some people ask you a question or for your opinion on something then immediately tell you that you're wrong?


----------



## prunus (Jul 8, 2009)

If I answer that will you tell me I'm wrong?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2009)

Nah, I'm not a complete cunt like some of the people I have to work with.

Actually, I just think I'm not, I probably am though


----------



## Sadken (Jul 8, 2009)

Right, I'm gonna see my next client and then go home to bed because I feel like I am dying.  Yet again.   Basically, what I am saying is "WOLF!!! WOLF!!!!"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2009)

I woke up at 4.23am or something stupid and couldn't go back to sleep properly and feel like poo today, on top of everything else. I forgot to moan about that bit


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 8, 2009)

*sigh* i've had one of my advice team in tears cos she ambushed me after a meeting about an email she sent and when i refused to make an instant decision about the contents of her email (which i hadn't actually read at this point), she turned on the waterworks. i want my old job back please


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> *sigh* i've had one of my advice team in tears cos she ambushed me after a meeting about an email she sent and when i refused to make an instant decision about the contents of her email (which i hadn't actually read at this point), she turned on the waterworks. i want my old job back please



PMT 






*scarpers*


----------



## prunus (Jul 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I woke up at 4.23am or something stupid and couldn't go back to sleep properly and feel like poo today, on top of everything else. I forgot to moan about that bit



 I thought you were being happy again now?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Guy guys I just went in a racism thread and got all upset  Hold me!



I have a hugely successful thread on Politics, which is going a bit mentalist tbf, 300+ posts who'd have thought a thread on immigrants and social housing would produce such a bun fight ?


----------



## aqua (Jul 8, 2009)

jesus a 4hour meeting 

*goes for lie down*


----------



## pootle (Jul 8, 2009)

*wanders over to Marty's thread*

Was it inspired by the EHRC or whatever they are called's report from yesterday.

I thought this was a well known myth about foreigners and social housing? I'm sure the CRE did a similar study when I used to work for them 

I should prob go and look at the thread myself, huh? Uncharted waters for me, the old politics forum!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I have a hugely successful thread on Politics, which is going a bit mentalist tbf, 300+ posts who'd have thought a thread on immigrants and social housing would produce such a bun fight ?



I saw that. I thought 'Ooh Marty has decided to post something sensible in a sensible forum for once...and I bet he regrets it' 

Are you contributing or just smug about the big fire you lit?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I saw that. I thought 'Ooh Marty has decided to post something sensible in a sensible forum for once...and I bet he regrets it'
> 
> Are you contributing or just smug about the big fire you lit?



*is contributing*


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2009)

pootle said:


> *wanders over to Marty's thread*
> 
> Was it inspired by the EHRC or whatever they are called's report from yesterday.
> 
> ...



yep, linked to insidehousing report on the report, it has meandered a little from that - now it's about local jobs for local people


----------



## pootle (Jul 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> now it's about local jobs for local people



Quite right too! Bloody women coming over here and taking our pints and jobs and houses 

Seriously though Ted, my crazy ex used to spout some very odd views about the above issue, even after I'd pointed out my foster dad is one of those foreigners coming over and taking local jobs  he used to spout all manner of nonsense about Muslims too.  Eeeh! I'm sorry I let him slip through my fingers


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2009)

pootle said:


> Quite right too! Bloody women coming over here and taking our pints and jobs and houses
> 
> Seriously though Ted, my crazy ex used to spout some very odd views about the above issue, even after I'd pointed out my foster dad is one of those foreigners coming over and taking local jobs  he used to spout all manner of nonsense about Muslims too.  Eeeh! I'm sorry I let him slip through my fingers



jeeze, you let him go?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2009)

When I lived in Worthing in 1992 there was a power-cut. Power-cuts are quite exciting, I think. Me and the flatmates went outside to have a look about as you never get to see towns with no lights on at all. Our neighbour was presumebly out doing the same when he called us over. "The IRA have blown up the power station" he informed us.

Mad as a hatter. Still that's the Irish for you, eh Marty? Eh? Eh?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> When I lived in Worthing in 1992 there was a power-cut. Power-cuts are quite exciting, I think. Me and the flatmates went outside to have a look about as you never get to see towns with no lights on at all. Our neighbour was presumebly out doing the same when he called us over. "The IRA have blown up the power station" he informed us.
> 
> Mad as a hatter. Still that's the Irish for you, eh Marty? Eh? Eh?


----------



## pootle (Jul 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> jeeze, you let him go?



He dumped me! For shame!


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 8, 2009)

pootle said:


> Quite right too! Bloody women coming over here and taking our pints and jobs and houses
> 
> Seriously though Ted, my crazy ex used to spout some very odd views about the above issue, even after I'd pointed out my foster dad is one of those foreigners coming over and taking local jobs  he used to spout all manner of nonsense about Muslims too.  Eeeh! I'm sorry I let him slip through my fingers



And yet he seemd such a catch when you've posted about him.


----------



## pootle (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh yes! I'd recommend him to any friend 

Hullo Fed! Whatcha doing round these parts? Not nicking cakes are you?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2009)

*Hey Guize!*

Guess what this is


----------



## pootle (Jul 8, 2009)

that looks suspiciously like something that shouldn't be consumed in an office - unless it some sort of medja type place


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2009)

Made my eyes go spinny!


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 8, 2009)

pootle said:


> Oh yes! I'd recommend him to any friend
> 
> Hullo Fed! Whatcha doing round these parts? Not nicking cakes are you?



Just popping in, nah, the person who complained had already eaten more than a few cakes before I had that one.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I have a hugely successful thread on Politics, which is going a bit mentalist tbf, 300+ posts who'd have thought a thread on immigrants and social housing would produce such a bun fight ?



That is good thread - though it has kind of got beyond me now. I keep opening the thread door a crack to see how it's going then closing it again before anyone notices me listening in


----------



## pootle (Jul 8, 2009)

Hurrah! Almost hometime!  What are you up to tonight draggers?

I'm going to make a cursory visit to the gym and then I have the urge to bake brownies tonight.

Will hide them from Fed, obvs


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2009)

pootle said:


> Hurrah! Almost hometime!  What are you up to tonight draggers?
> 
> I'm going to make a cursory visit to the gym and then I have the urge to bake brownies tonight.
> 
> Will hide them from Fed, obvs



I am going to cook some salmon, watch "Torchwood", go to rehearsal come home, play a bit on the Nintendo DS then curl up under the duvet and cat


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 8, 2009)

i'm probably going down the pub to drown my sorrows....


----------



## sojourner (Jul 8, 2009)

I am having a couple of glasses of red, recovering from my violent encounter with a sharp corner, eating nice food, and sleeping

I am STILL recovering from the weekend.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2009)

Another killer but it is starting to turn around.... 
I am now drinking Stella in my PJs but still talking shop to a bloke overseas....

I have clearly become capitalism of hate!!! 

Oh well, beer is nice


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 8, 2009)

yay!!!  i concur.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2009)

Morning to the Draggers Den  

Fucking good day in terms of work yesterday but little in the way of the drag once more. 
Today looks better although lot's to do as is the way of things at the moment. 

It is Friday Eve today though and starting to feel the weekend creeping in. 
Off for a relaxing time with the in-laws which although may be some peoples idea of hell mine are pretty cool. Good taste in music, love of good food, good stocks of wine and a _really_ comfortable bed in their spare room  

Right time for coffee, bath and off to brave the old commute!!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 9, 2009)

badgers, you are the current king of drag! enjoy the w/e with the outlaws


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2009)

Last ngith I got drunk in my house  on pinot grigio and was sick


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 9, 2009)

morning! 2 days to go, 2 days to go, sun is out, and 2 days until the weekend


----------



## sojourner (Jul 9, 2009)

Morning all

I have a catch up meeting with da boss this morning - so that's 4ish hours of intensity then 

It's so hard trying to get back into a work swing after having a boss time off 

How's the head stella?


----------



## pootle (Jul 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Morning to the Draggers Den



Morning Badgers 

I'm in a right chipper mood - been for a swim before work and most of the office is still off with swine flu and tonsillitus so it's lovely and quiet.

Had a very lovely evening getting my bake on making brownies, watching brilliant telly and eating corned beef hash.

((wispa & painkillers)) to 5t3IIa - you wan' a brownie?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2009)

Been better, been worse ta


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2009)

Am eating a small plain porridge ta *virtuous*


----------



## g force (Jul 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Last ngith I got drunk in my house  on pinot grigio and was sick



Is it wrong that I chortled at that having been in last night and done something similar with Koppaberg Cider


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2009)

g force said:


> Is it wrong that I chortled at that having been in last night and done something similar with Koppaberg Cider



G! Hope well! Well, obviously _you've_ been better too 

I had a mate over for dinner and we exchnage 'being drunk' stories like freshers and then I was sick for the first time in years and I blame her


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 9, 2009)

Feeling like shit again - am gettiung fed up with this  - managed to crawl out of bed, wash my hair, throw on some mesy clothes but couldn't be arsed with make-up, and normally I am slathering it on!

Now at work feeling pissed off and angry . Grrrr! And another. Grrr!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Feeling like shit again - am gettiung fed up with this  - managed to crawl out of bed, wash my hair, throw on some mesy clothes but couldn't be arsed with make-up, and normally I am slathering it on!
> 
> Now at work feeling pissed off and angry . Grrrr! And another. Grrr!!


----------



## Yetman (Jul 9, 2009)

Morning droogs


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Morning droogs



What up badman  What you up to last night? It's usually a good story.


----------



## Mr_Nice (Jul 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What up badman  What you up to last night? It's usually a good story.


 
I reckon that Yets had a quiete one, ya know had a wank and pot noodle type of thing 

Mornin Yets


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2009)

Mr_Nice said:


> I reckon that Yets had a quiete one, ya know had a wank and pot noodle type of thing
> 
> Mornin Yets



I suppose he must have at least _one _night off caning in a month


----------



## Mr_Nice (Jul 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I suppose he must have at least _one _night off caning in a month


 
Depends what the whether is like innit, if its nice then yets is bad ,,,,,
Not looking good is it, nice and sunny down here


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2009)

it rained a bit yesterday evening though. Maybe he had an early night in?


----------



## foo (Jul 9, 2009)

ooooh fuck. it's gawn all wingdings around here....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 9, 2009)

I am being argumentative - I know it's because I am tired and hurty but I donlt like it


----------



## Yetman (Jul 9, 2009)

Mr_Nice said:


> I reckon that Yets had a quiete one, ya know had a wank and pot noodle type of thing
> 
> Mornin Yets



Mornin Nice 

Last night was a fucking knackered from the previous nights mash up, picking up drugs going to the pub playing music in the hills taking coke and crashing at 1 kind of night. 

Tonight. I do pot noodle  and extract stuff from other stuff


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 9, 2009)

Pretty quiet here at the moment as we had no post yesterday and are not sure whether we will get any today.

One of my - many! - strange colleagues can't seem to understand why another colleague is reluctant to look up the words "European Gay Directory" for him on the internet at work!


----------



## pootle (Jul 9, 2009)

Lovely and quiet here too 

Am having quite the non-draggy day too.

You feeling a bit better at all QoG's? Hope so!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2009)

I have the kind of hangover that a hair of the dog might just sort out


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 9, 2009)

Some post has now arrived so my quiet few hours of surfing the net look to be coming to an end


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2009)

You written to Jez yet? It might make you feel better?

This is the last time I'm going to mention it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You written to Jez yet? It might make you feel better?
> 
> This is the last time I'm going to mention it



I drafted a letter yesterday when I was at home, Mr. Qoths is going to have a look through it and then I will e-mail/send it to him 

Unless, of course, I have killed the i-phone playing cunt and Ms. "I Knew That"  before then in which case my troubles here will be over.... but Mr Qoths and Mr. K may have problems visiting me in Holloway!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I drafted a letter yesterday when I was at home, Mr. Qoths is going to have a look through it and then I will e-mail/send it to him
> 
> Unless, of course, I have killed the i-phone playing cunt and Ms. "I Knew That"  before then in which case my troubles here will be over.... but Mr Qoths and Mr. K may have problems visiting me in Holloway!





Mr Q can hold Mr K up at the window and wave his paw at you


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 9, 2009)

The boss has _just_ gone to lunch - god knows why she leaves it so late  - not too much post so am still coasting rather than blazing along workwise


----------



## prunus (Jul 9, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The boss has _just_ gone to lunch - god knows why she leaves it so late  - not too much post so am still coasting rather than blazing along workwise



Ah, I can enlighten on this one:  classic boss behaviour - attempt to subtely inbue everyone else with guilt "what, you're going for lunch *already*?" plus imply air of importance "I just *can't* get away from my desk any earlier - so much to so" when in actual fact if you go for lunch about 3ish it's 3:45, maybe later by the time you get back to your desk, so effectively you get the whole afternoon off.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm always starving by 12


----------



## prunus (Jul 9, 2009)

That's why *you're* not the boss


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2009)

Woah, that was like a knife in my heart


----------



## prunus (Jul 9, 2009)

Oops, sorry   Only joking.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2009)

prunus said:


> Oops, sorry   Only joking.



No no no you're right. I'm too lazy and fat!


----------



## prunus (Jul 9, 2009)

Right, none of that now.  You know that's just silly.  I was just making a purile joke, complete with tongue-pokey-out smiley, we'll have none of this negativity.

Repeat after me: "I am great and wondrous and beautiful and talented and these fuckers are frankly lucky to have me around."


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2009)

prunus said:


> Right, none of that now.  You know that's just silly.  I was just making a purile joke, complete with tongue-pokey-out smiley, we'll have none of this negativity.
> 
> Repeat after me: "I am great and wondrous and beautiful and talented and these fuckers are frankly lucky to have me around."



 thank you 

I'm just fishing for compliments I think, cuz I feel a bit blah this week. I am a little girl and should know myself. 

*sigh* god, isn't life exhausting sometimes?


----------



## prunus (Jul 9, 2009)

Most of the time, I find.  It's just some of the exhausting things are fun 

Nothing wrong with fishing for compliments.  Compliments are important.  We should have a compliments thread on here where people can be nice about each other, share the love.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2009)

prunus said:


> Most of the time, I find.  It's just some of the exhausting things are fun
> 
> Nothing wrong with fishing for compliments.  Compliments are important.  We should have a compliments thread on here where people can be nice about each other, share the love.



Thank you very much prunus. You are wise and clever and funny


----------



## pootle (Jul 9, 2009)

People are quite lovely to each other in here from time to time I reckon! 

See! Just then!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 9, 2009)

well i think you're all lovely and intelligent and empathic and furiously good looking to boot


----------



## prunus (Jul 9, 2009)

Well everyone I've met in here has been a quite amazingly special human being.  Really very very wonderful.  In all ways.  Specially you three ^^^


Oh, and _mouthwateringly_ gorgeous, too.


----------



## pootle (Jul 9, 2009)

I think you're brill Paulie! 

That's a well nice thing to say!

Group hug? Or have I pushed it too far again?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2009)

*bursts into tears at niceness of it all*

Too far!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm always starving by 12





prunus said:


> That's why *you're* not the boss



I am always starving by 12, and I am the boss.  Well, I have a boss, but he only bosses me.  Everyone else in the company is classed as minions 

So that's your theory fucked prunus


----------



## sojourner (Jul 9, 2009)

pootle said:


> I think you're brill Paulie!
> 
> That's a well nice thing to say!
> 
> Group hug? Or have I pushed it too far again?



Int he scrummy?

Oh I'm well up for a group hug 


((((((((((d  r  a  g  g  e  r  s)))))))))


----------



## Yetman (Jul 9, 2009)

W00t! Gang hugs


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 9, 2009)

look out, yetman's getting carried away, he'll be on a 3-day binge before you know it......


----------



## prunus (Jul 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I am always starving by 12, and I am the boss.  Well, I have a boss, but he only bosses me.  Everyone else in the company is classed as minions
> 
> So that's your theory fucked prunus



Hey, hey - we're being nice in here.

Anyway, 'twas only a jest.  I'm always hungry by 12, too* am I'm the boss as well.  Admittedly I've only got one person to boss, and I usually can't be bothered, coz he's a nice guy and gets on with his work anyway, but, technically.

So there.



* unless I've had a sneaky cake at 11, of course...


----------



## Yetman (Jul 9, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> look out, yetman's getting carried away, he'll be on a 3-day binge before you know it......



A minge binge 

Sorry. I couldnt help it. It rhymed


----------



## pootle (Jul 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Int he scrummy?



Blates! 




			
				draggers said:
			
		

> ((((((((((d  r  a  g  g  e  r  s)))))))))



Whose hand is that on my bum?   oooh


----------



## prunus (Jul 9, 2009)

sorry, it slipped.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 9, 2009)

Yetman said:


> A minge binge
> 
> Sorry. I couldnt help it. It rhymed


a poet and ya knows it


----------



## sojourner (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh hey - when did it turn from a group hug to a minge binge? 

Not that I'd complain like


----------



## prunus (Jul 9, 2009)

Hmm, not many useful words to rhyme with minge...

fringe, hinge, cringe, syringe, tinge, twinge, impinge, winge, unhinge, infringe, singe,

any more?


----------



## pootle (Jul 9, 2009)

Hee hee! It's been another another u75 and not much work done for this little Flump.

Good work yous lot!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 9, 2009)

prunus said:


> Hmm, not many useful words to rhyme with minge...
> 
> fringe, hinge, cringe, syringe, tinge, twinge, impinge, winge, unhinge, infringe, singe,
> 
> any more?



I don't think we need anything other than minge tbh

More than sufficient


----------



## prunus (Jul 9, 2009)

But how, then, do you propose that we hold a minge-themed limerick competition, pray?

Hmm?  Hmm?  Well...?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 9, 2009)

You can do plenty with that list and minge, prunus. 

I can't decide whether to stay here and get some of the work done I haven't so far, or go to an event and be abused by zionists.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 9, 2009)

prunus said:


> But how, then, do you propose that we hold a minge-themed limerick competition, pray?
> 
> Hmm?  Hmm?  Well...?



Ah well, I didn't know there was one being proposed 

Bugger 

Let's not do that, and just have the binge instead


----------



## sojourner (Jul 9, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I can't decide whether to stay here and get some of the work done I haven't so far, or go to an event and be abused by zionists.



Decisions decisions 

Are you up for a bit of abuse?


----------



## prunus (Jul 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Ah well, I didn't know there was one being proposed



To be fair, there wasn't, that was just a pathetic attempt at post-hoc justification for what was frankly just random musing.



> Bugger
> 
> Let's not do that, and just have the binge instead



The voice of reason.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Decisions decisions
> 
> Are you up for a bit of abuse?



always.  

I'm off to go get me some.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

Morning. Is FRIDAY!
I am up early as meeting Book Man later. Am a bit worried that he has the 'wrong idea' but i expect i'm being ridiculous 
Worrying takes some of the fun out of it but i really should just wake up to myself ffs


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2009)

Morning all  

I am a bit out of the loop 5t3IIa so is Book Man a 'boner' or just some bloke you are getting a book off? 

Working from home today which is good but wifey is very sick with the flu, I have not slept and feel like hell. 
Been a crazy week for this Badger and I am in full dressing gown mode.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

He's an author i correspond with as i like his work. I named the PQ after his book! We think each other are very funny and cool via email. He's in town to see his publisher today so we're having a drink. Is a good and fun thing but i'm premenstrual and worrying about everything this week 
Hope yr well


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry, read yr post now. Look after yrself! x


----------



## marty21 (Jul 10, 2009)

I am in dressing gown mode at the mo, but will soon be getting dressed, 

*is very glad it is the weekend*


----------



## aqua (Jul 10, 2009)

*pitches up in thread*

today hurts, lots  *holds head in hands*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 10, 2009)

late start for me as i have to go see gp about my gashed ear at 10.50. half my head is a throbby hurt thing. might bunko the rest depending on what s/he says....


----------



## marty21 (Jul 10, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> late start for me as i have to go see gp about my gashed ear at 10.50. half my head is a throbby hurt thing. might bunko the rest depending on what s/he says....



how did you gash your ear?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 10, 2009)

not sure really, happened last thursday after booze sesh with old pal, won't get better hence gp visit. i'm going for the van gogh look this summer...


----------



## pootle (Jul 10, 2009)

Eeeh! We're not feeling very friday today, are we kids.

I'm also feeling like poop.  I'd like to go and lie down and sleep for quite a while please


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

Everyone looked really sleepy on the tube. London is knackered


----------



## ovaltina (Jul 10, 2009)

Too much booze last night. I've got loads to do today but am not in the mood.


----------



## pootle (Jul 10, 2009)

I've been sleeping loads lately though, and going to bed every night at the weekend an' that.  I think it's swinefluaphobia 

F**k the flu though, I have been cheered up at work by the reappearance of my favourite temp for the summer, Larry! Yay!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2009)

Sips Stella, sends email


----------



## rennie (Jul 10, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Too much booze last night. I've got loads to do today but am not in the mood.



Likewise.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Sips Stella, sends email



Not you as well?!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2009)

Have done nearly 60 hours work with travel in the first four days of this week. 
Wife has flu and was in a bad way last night and I have not slept
I am bored of orange squash so guessed opening the Friday 10:03 working from home lager was ok


----------



## marty21 (Jul 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Have done nearly 60 hours work with travel in the first four days of this week.
> Wife has flu and was in a bad way last night and I have not slept
> I am bored of orange squash so guessed opening the Friday 10:03 working from home lager was ok



sip away son!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 10, 2009)

beer for breakfast, fine idea, watch your ears tho


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 10, 2009)

Mornin', mornin' 

Class one from my boss already today 

One of the guys in the shop is leaving to do an MA (shame 'cos he is rather cute and _very _nice) and my boss, on hearing this, says "Oh yes, I thought he'd do something like that. Yes I was sure he would. He is very intellectual"

Hang on, hang on - she didn't even know he'd done a degree until 5 minutes ago and the only time she has EVER spoken to him is to say "Hello" and "Thank You" when he puts a call through however she still knows what his life plan will be 

Class!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mornin', mornin'
> 
> Class one from my boss already today
> 
> ...





She ain't right in the noggin is she


----------



## pootle (Jul 10, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> beer for breakfast, fine idea, watch your ears tho



Seconded, or thirded - I walked past a woman at Euston today having a Red Stripe for breakfast, lucky cow.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 10, 2009)

Bed at 4am last night. Why do I do it to myself  I did actually buy a pot noodle on the way home last night to have a quiet one with (Nice's fault). Doner Kebab flavour (Badgers fault). Urban is influencing my life way too much 

Not looking foward to the 2pm conference call of misery, listening to nerds talk about online gaming and shit for 2 hours


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 10, 2009)

I'll see your 4 am and raise you half an hour, and I'm not whining like a little girl. toughen up you loser.

I got 2 bits of coursework to do, well both to finish actually, tedious.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I'll see your 4 am and raise you half an hour, and I'm not whining like a little girl. toughen up you loser.
> 
> I got 2 bits of coursework to do, well both to finish actually, tedious.....



What you doing? 1000 words on mascara?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 10, 2009)

pretty much, yeah....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 10, 2009)

I am wearing naff shoes today - they are flat, black, round toed, with straps and generally look, and feel, a bit ... corrective 

Should have worn flipflops but I thought it might rain.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

Crisis! Emergecny! Argh!

Just got voicemail from BookMan - his lunch meeting is cancelled so he thinks he might just go home  I tried to call back saying 'Hold tight - will arrange afternoon off' and he's underground so I have to wait


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Crisis! Emergecny! Argh!
> 
> Just got voicemail from BookMan - his lunch meeting is cancelled so he thinks he might just go home  I tried to call back saying 'Hold tight - will arrange afternoon off' and he's underground so I have to wait



Bums!! Well you have done what you can for the mo - you've left a message with him? That's all you can do until he re-surfaces.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

Now I am sitting here going *stare* at my phone 

I want the afternoon off _so badly_!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Now I am sitting here going *stare* at my phone
> 
> I want the afternoon off _so badly_!



So....any news?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> So....any news?



Nooooooooooooooooooo  Is 20+ mins since I left him a msg....*and* sent a txt  Plus I just tried to call and it went straight to vm still.


20+ mins on a tube? Where the fuck is he going?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

Bollocks. Just got through - he's off home, is very sorry blah blah next time.

I want to go and play in the sunshine! I have to pretend to work if I'm here!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Bollocks. Just got through - he's off home, is very sorry blah blah next time.
> 
> I want to go and play in the sunshine! I have to pretend to work if I'm here!



Boo!! Go and treat yourself to a lunch time ice cream instead!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Boo!! Go and treat yourself to a lunch time ice cream instead!



Nooooo! What is a 'treat' about making myself fatter?! Stop this!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Nooooo! What is a 'treat' about making myself fatter?! Stop this!



Frozen yoghurt then


----------



## sojourner (Jul 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Nooooo! What is a 'treat' about making myself fatter?! Stop this!



Jog to the shop - calories all used up 

How many beers now bajjy?  

I have been making phone calls to immensely stupid people, and engaging in those get-put-through-to-20-people daisy chain kind of mornings   Twats.

I am now full of bacon and cheese slice though, which is good.  Have a dumbarse meeting this affy, after which I fully intend to skin up and open the facking wine


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 10, 2009)

ear ok, anti-bios in case of infection, phew.

bad luck about book man stella


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

Ta *sigh*


----------



## pootle (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah - boo indeed to the bookman, sweets 

I'm feeling increasingly ropey and paranoid - I must be ill as I don't even have the energy to post as much bobbins over the internet as I do most days


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm not going to make my Monday 6th July (yes, I know) deadline so I've given up


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2009)

Emails
Trip to chemist 
Feed the poorly wife 
Emails
Stella
Fight to stay awake


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes, what?!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

God, I am really really bored an getting a headache cuz I need a drink so badly


----------



## pigtails (Jul 10, 2009)

I WANT TO GO HOME NOW!!

that's all


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Pigsy, nice to see you in this thread. Is the shittest one on the whole board tbf


----------



## marty21 (Jul 10, 2009)

42 long minutes to go


----------



## pigtails (Jul 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hi Pigsy, nice to see you in this thread. Is the shittest one on the whole board tbf



oh it's total rubbish innit


----------



## sojourner (Jul 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hi Pigsy, nice to see you in this thread. Is the shittest one on the whole board tbf



oh THANKS 

that's not nice.  this is bajjy's biggest thread evah.


----------



## prunus (Jul 10, 2009)

Here's some news that may please some of the denizens of this thread:

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/07/10/swineflu_holiday_shock/

(We are denizens in here, aren't we?)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 10, 2009)

tick tock tick tock tick tock.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

sojourner said:


> oh THANKS
> 
> that's not nice.  this is bajjy's biggest thread evah.



I didn't mean it like that! I mean...the concept of dragging is an essentially negative one, isn't it really? We have fun and all love each other but it's basically love formed out of simmering hatreds and fears about our jobs that we're stuck doing 8 hours a day.



prunus said:


> Here's some news that may please some of the denizens of this thread:
> 
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/07/10/swineflu_holiday_shock/
> 
> (We are denizens in here, aren't we?)



Nevermind that - tell me the 3some story again  PM if you want


----------



## sojourner (Jul 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I didn't mean it like that! I mean...the concept of dragging is an essentially negative one, isn't it really? We have fun and all love each other but it's basically love formed out of simmering hatreds and fears about our jobs that we're stuck doing 8 hours a day.



Ah, but the beauty of it is, we can moan about anything and everything.  Well, that's what I do anyhow   drag, not-drag, twats and assorted arsewipes, lunch, hometime, morning showers...and skinning up and pouring a glass of red  ahem


----------



## sojourner (Jul 10, 2009)

prunus said:


> Here's some news that may please some of the denizens of this thread:
> 
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/07/10/swineflu_holiday_shock/
> 
> (We are denizens in here, aren't we?)



Oh yeh, that's great that is

If you work at a place that actually pays you for more than 5 days sick per year


----------



## prunus (Jul 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Nevermind that - tell me the 3some story again  PM if you want



  I have another one I was going to tell too, all in the interests of science of course, but the thread moved on to QoG's incipient movie career.

And a foursome one, but that's actually quite disappointingly dull - the dynamics are much less fun.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 10, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oh yeh, that's great that is
> 
> If you work at a place that actually pays you for more than 5 days sick per year


cos i'm a FNB, i only get paid one weeks sick leave as well.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Ah, but the beauty of it is, we can moan about anything and everything.  Well, that's what I do anyhow   drag, not-drag, twats and assorted arsewipes, lunch, hometime, morning showers...and skinning up and pouring a glass of red  ahem



True enough, true enough.

Group hug


----------



## prunus (Jul 10, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oh yeh, that's great that is
> 
> If you work at a place that actually pays you for more than 5 days sick per year



We'll just have to be happy for the fortunes of others.  I get no paid sick at all either, regardless of what the govt. says about it.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 10, 2009)

prunus said:


> I have another one I was going to tell too, all in the interests of science of course, but the thread moved on to QoG's incipient movie career.
> 
> And a foursome one, but that's actually quite disappointingly dull - the dynamics are much less fun.


I see your foursome and raise it to a fivesome!!?  

it was all in the best possible taste....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

prunus said:


> I have another one I was going to tell too, all in the interests of science of course, but the thread moved on to QoG's incipient movie career.
> 
> And a foursome one, but that's actually quite disappointingly dull - the dynamics are much less fun.



Tell me! I have one too!


----------



## prunus (Jul 10, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> cos i'm a FNB, i only get paid one weeks sick leave as well.....



FNB...? 

First National Bank	
Food and Nutrition Board
Front Nouveau de Belgique	
Finska Notisbyrån (Finnish National News Agency)	
Flexible Network Bus	
Four Non Blondes (band)	
Front of National Blocs (Iraq)	
Frequency - Narrow Band


----------



## prunus (Jul 10, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> I see your foursome and raise it to a fivesome!!?
> 
> it was all in the best possible taste....



Oooh!  Get you!

Anyone got an increase on 5?  Going once, going twice...

What was your FMFMFMFMFMFMF thingy?  Mine was MMFF 

Bet it was MGGGG.


Man and four Goats


----------



## prunus (Jul 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Tell me! I have one too!



Your turn first I think then.  I've showed you mine already.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 10, 2009)

prunus said:


> FNB...?
> 
> First National Bank
> Food and Nutrition Board
> ...


fucking new boy





prunus said:


> Oooh!  Get you!
> 
> Anyone got an increase on 5?  Going once, going twice...
> 
> ...


MMMGG, all got nekkid after necking booze and playing strip pool in the pub, got home and stuck some pills in some champers and quaffed that, everyone started feeling loved up and kind of went on from there really....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

prunus said:


> Your turn first I think then.  I've showed you mine already.



Sorta similar to yours but planned, not an accident. My bf and I knew a very handsome cool chap that we both liked so I invited him over. He went " I'll think about it " but then a week later I got home and there he was 

Was good, though bf did fall asleep after a while but I didn't care.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 10, 2009)

10 mins...WOOT!!!


----------



## prunus (Jul 10, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> MMMGG, all got nekkid after necking booze and playing strip pool in the pub, got home and stuck some pills in some champers and quaffed that, everyone started feeling loved up and kind of went on from there really....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> 10 mins...WOOT!!!



Yr not paying attention mart


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fucking new boyMMMGG, all got nekkid after necking booze and playing strip pool in the pub, got home and stuck some pills in some champers and quaffed that, everyone started feeling loved up and kind of went on from there really....



I got invited to one of them once and decline after the initial snogging. Her and her mate were alright, the boys less so


----------



## sojourner (Jul 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> True enough, true enough.
> 
> Group hug



Stop being so bloody miserable or I'll smack the tops of your legs 

It's FRIDAY


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

I've had such a weird day  Talk about ups and downs  Get stood up then get on the BBC


----------



## sojourner (Jul 10, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fucking new boyMMMGG, all got nekkid after necking booze and playing strip pool in the pub, got home and stuck some pills in some champers and quaffed that, everyone started feeling loved up and kind of went on from there really....



  pills always featured prominently in all my past group sex shenanigans too

Although I feel deprived now - I only ever got to 4somes


----------



## sojourner (Jul 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I've had such a weird day  Talk about ups and downs  Get stood up then *get on the BBC*



wtf?  how?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2009)

sojourner said:


> wtf?  how?



Sent a pic of the central London fire to them and they emailed back to ask if they could use it!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sent a pic of the central London fire to them and they emailed back to ask if they could use it!


----------



## prunus (Jul 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sorta similar to yours but planned, not an accident. My bf and I knew a very handsome cool chap that we both liked so I invited him over. He went "I'll think about it" but then a week later I got home and there he was
> 
> Was good, though bf did fall asleep after a while but I didn't care.



 and we really need one that goes :sexy:, too, but there it is.

My other threesome tale (the only other one, sadly) is similar to that, with me in the role of the other man (minus the handsome and cool bits of course) - My best mate at the time was going out with a very hot and very highly sexed girl (who, we were all very young at the time, so this was very exciting) had a fabulous array of sex toys and whips and the like ) - basically I was staying over at her (mum's) house (mum was away, or perhaps it could have gotten *very* interesting... ) and they basically invited me to join them on their bed.

It was a different type of thing to the other one - went on for hours for a start (there may have been drugs involved ), and she was very into being tied up and so on;  We sort of took it in turns with her, or at least if one was using his penis the other would be using a dildo or similar in alternative venues, so to speak (got to have a recovery period you know, even at 17), although there must have been times when she was sucking one of us and fucking the other.  

Right, time to stop this reminiscing - it was years ago, and I'll start getting jealous of myself soon.   Don't get anything like that nowadays...

There you go.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yr not paying attention mart



Of course I ain't, I'm outtahere


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2009)

Poorly wifey sent home from work on Thursday night with evil flu. 
She was really bad on Thursday and Friday so I took Friday off after a sleepless Thursday night. 
Ended up being a weekend of nursing and lazing on the sofa doing nothing much. 
Still feel pretty wiped out today (and I was not even ill) but have to get back to work today with much to do. 
Doubt there will be any drag again this week with some big tasks to do and a day to catch up with. 
Could easily just roll back to bed though


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2009)

Have an interesting meeting tomorrow with some big name dropping. Have to dry clean the whistle and need to get a haircut + beard trim so I am a bit less freaky looking. Luckily it is at 14:00 so will be out of the office by 12:00 and done by 16:00 which means home at least an hour early. 

Struggling to get off the sofa at the moment but full of coffee already and need to make sarnies, wash my stinky body and get out the door pretty quick. Will leave a bit later today and start the week at a slower pace though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning Badgers! Morning everyone! I don't want to go to the job i have and 100% slacked at last week


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning 5t3IIa 

Sarnies made, bag packed and bathed now. 
Just a last 10-15 minutes of procrastination before heading out the door and braving the commute.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

Don't listen to the news! Bizarre drowning kid in Thailand is fucking depressing


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2009)

got the 8.10. man with suitcase was there, he is Polish! he had another mate with a suitcase there, who was Polish as well! They both had suitcases, and trolleys, the suitcases had stuff in them, no doubt they were selling stuff! somewhere, somehow...

they managed to get on the train, despite it being packed, along with their suitcases (stuffed) and trolleys, both of them got on!

one of the regular commuters smiled at me, and said HELLO! she is a most attractive woman, I think she is also a foreign, maybe Spanish or French, she has  LOVELY accent

it was a good start to the day!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 13, 2009)

marty on the saucy express eh?! i'm nervously awaiting to meet our new advice worker, i have to do her first induction meeting, never done something like this before....hardly slept a wink thinking about it, what with that and the helicopter that was circling over head from daybreak for some reason 

but am in a strangely good mood so far


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2009)

i didn't hear the chopper tbh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

I saw the red Barts & The London Whitechapel one this morning...you mean that one?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

*rereads prunus post ^*


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I saw the red Barts & The London Whitechapel one this morning...you mean that one?



it's the copper chopper I think


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it's the copper chopper I think



I thought that the red Virgin one is the hosp one...has seen it landing  It sounds like it's _in the street_ with you, is very cool.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I thought that the red Virgin one is the hosp one...has seen it landing  It sounds like it's _in the street_ with you, is very cool.



it is, I have seen  it landing too, very cool, but paulie didn't mention the colour of the chopper, so you were jumping to conclusions and that...


----------



## 6_6 (Jul 13, 2009)

Got off the train, walking down the street going to work - then a sudden stomach cramp!
Not exactly a motivation to work hard on a Monday...


----------



## pootle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning Marty! 5t3IIa! Prunus! Badgers! Paulie!

I'm in a tip top mood for a monday - been to the gym *smug*  got training this morning too, but it's training with cake 

Hello 6_6 - are you new?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it is, I have seen  it landing too, very cool, but paulie didn't mention the colour of the chopper, so you were jumping to conclusions and that...



You're right, he didn't. Perhaps he could only hear it and it was making him paranoid, Goodfellas-style?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2009)

Mornin' all!!

Feeling a bit better today, thank fuck, plus I followed a rather attractive bloke to the bus stop this morning. He trotted along to catch the bus and his rather pert bum looked like it was chewing toffee


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mornin' all!!
> 
> Feeling a bit better today, thank fuck, plus I followed a rather attractive bloke to the bus stop this morning. He trotted along to catch the bus and his rather pert bum looked like it was *chewing toffee *



Beautiful


----------



## sojourner (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning draggers

Ho hum.  More dreary phone calls to make this morning, although I did have a nice long sunny drive first thing, singing my head off to Alabama 3, so not all bad

Still not heard from nazi bank manager.  Is this a good thing?  No news is good news and all that bollocks?

I could murder a spliff already


----------



## pootle (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow! Check out this email I've had about this morning's training:



> This is mandatory training for MWO / MWA. Yes, there will be c***.



Who wants to come and work at my place?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2009)

pootle said:


> Wow! Check out this email I've had about this morning's training:
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants to come and work at my place?



if there  is c***, where do i apply?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2009)

Started ok but fading a little bit already. 
Long list of stuff to do and waiting on other people before doing stuff. 
Have been drinking loads of water and already thinking it is sarnie time.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2009)

pootle said:


> Wow! Check out this email I've had about this morning's training:
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants to come and work at my place?



I want some c***


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I want some c***



We all love c***


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

I haven't had any c*** for ages.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I haven't had any c*** for ages.



you clearly need to work with pootle, she has lots of c***, and they have it, for TRAINING!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> you clearly need to work with pootle, she has lots of c***, and they have it, for TRAINING!



C*** training - now I _like _the sound of that


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> you clearly need to work with pootle, she has lots of c***, and they have it, for TRAINING!



Mandatory c*** sounds like the best kind of best practise and  I might get a certificate!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> C*** training - now I _like _the sound of that



It's to increase your c*** skills


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Mandatory c*** sounds like the best kind of best practise and  I might get a certificate!



yes, i will place my c*** certificate in pride of place


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

I can already do a lot of the basics. I might see if I can skip to intermediate c***.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> yes, i will place my c*** certificate in pride of place



Pics please


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2009)

maybe we'll get c*** badges


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

I suppose he could scan his c*** cert? We won't be able to see the watermark but it'll come out lovely.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning droogs and droogettes. Back at work in body, not quite sure where my spirit is at the minute but I'm sure it will be along soon 

Monday eh. What a load of shit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Morning droogs and droogettes. Back at work in body, not quite sure where my spirit is at the minute but I'm sure it will be along soon
> 
> Monday eh. What a load of shit.



Mandatory c*** testing starts today. Let's see your certificate


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Mandatory c*** testing starts today. Let's see your certificate



maybe yetman has already done the c*** training, haven't we had words about you jumping to conclusions?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

*goes back to basic training*


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *goes back to basic training*



no need for that, i think you will pass c*** training with flying colours, with distinction even


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> no need for that, i think you will pass c*** training with flying colours, with distinction even



I really need to settle down to the homework if I am to get a  dinstinction tbh. This thread doesn't help


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I really need to settle down to the homework if I am to get a  dinstinction tbh. This thread doesn't help



if you work very hard, you could be a professor of c***


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2009)

I think I'd like to be  C***mistress. Or pehaps Head of C***


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

Dr C***


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2009)

perhaps you would be the first holder of the c*** chair


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

Emiritus Professor of C***


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You're right, he didn't. Perhaps he could only hear it and it was making him paranoid, Goodfellas-style?


nah, saw it and was def the cop-chop.

or shoudl that be cop-c***?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> nah, saw it and was def the cop-chop.
> 
> or shoudl that be cop-c***?



Ah. I saw the hosp one out this morning. 

Some chap here at work was late in and said it was an incident on a bus as well, plus they didn't catch the perp and he was running


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Emiritus Professor of C***



author of the go to "book of c***"

your mother is very proud


we are all very proud


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow, I just went from peon to the world's expert on c*** in about 10 posts. I am on _fire_


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Wow, I just went from peon to the world's expert on c*** in about 10 posts. I am on _fire_



you is the go to person for anyone with c*** issues


----------



## pootle (Jul 13, 2009)

Am back from training.  The c*** was great.

Very tasty. Nom, as I believe the kids say


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2009)

Hee hee, I have actually caught up with most of my work. 

We are expecting a big post later due to the strikes last week but for the moment I am going to take this opportunity for quietness to do sod all ... except think about c*** of course


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2009)

are you fully trained in c*** now? it's time to trickle down the c*** training to those underneath


----------



## Yetman (Jul 13, 2009)

*slaps c*** on thread*

There you go, I've got my certificate see


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2009)

i think we are all c*** qualified


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2009)

Yetman said:


> *slaps c*** on thread*
> 
> There you go, I've got my certificate see


That's a waste of c***


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> That's a waste of c***



If he's doing it correctly it should be re-usuable.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 13, 2009)

Made the mistake of having an early lunch today, so I now have the long drag until 5.  No c*** either.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

God, _Mondays_. I'd kill for some c*** about now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> God, _Mondays_. I'd kill for some c*** about now.





No post yet .... I'm a bit bored now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 13, 2009)

eggs and c**** for lunch


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2009)

are we suffering from c*** fatigue?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm munching a bit of c*** right now


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 13, 2009)

Can you overdose on c***?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm munching a bit of c*** right now



I'm munching on an apple


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2009)

is c*** over exposed, over used ?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

I am willing to do some research on how much c*** it would take before side-effects are dibillitating, if anyone wants to throw any my way.


----------



## prunus (Jul 13, 2009)

Aye, me too..


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 13, 2009)

can i just clarify, are we talking c*** or do you mean c***?


----------



## prunus (Jul 13, 2009)

Well, actually, I'm not too bothered, but I'd prefer c***.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> Aye, me too..



We'll need a control group with no c***. Marty?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 13, 2009)

I just woke up

I might sort my face out today and do my hair


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2009)

My c*** did look a bit like a c*** just to make things confusing


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I just woke up
> 
> I might sort my face out today and do my hair



Have some c***, it'll make you feel better.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 13, 2009)

I think I'll have this spliff actually.... tastes nicer.....


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> We'll need a control group with no c***. Marty?



i do feel out of control if i don't have c***


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

I feel out of control when I have c***!

This needs some _serious_ study


----------



## prunus (Jul 13, 2009)

Randomised double blind is the only way forward from here.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> Randomised double blind is the only way forward from here.



What are the dynamics of that?


----------



## prunus (Jul 13, 2009)

Well, two of you are blindfolded, obviously...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> Well, two of you are blindfolded, obviously...



I've seen your nips


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> Well, two of you are blindfolded, obviously...



Who's got the clipboard?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've seen your nips



No peeking!!1!!!

Show me!?!!!!!1!


----------



## prunus (Jul 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Who's got the clipboard?



I don't know, but I've got a whole load of bulldog clips here for some reason.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> No peeking!!1!!!
> 
> Show me!?!!!!!1!



Shhh!! they're on the nekkid thread


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> I don't know, but I've got a whole load of bulldog clips here for some reason.



Only need 5.

Now what?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

*races off like the wind*

*finds nips*

*races back*

*goes *


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *races off like the wind*
> 
> *finds nips*
> 
> ...



Now we know what prunus' bulldog clips are for


----------



## prunus (Jul 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *races off like the wind*
> 
> *finds nips*
> 
> ...



You can thank a couple of pints of fine ale and a more-than-usually dragging afternoon.  Should thanks be required.



QueenOfGoths said:


> Now we know what prunus' bulldog clips are for


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm not thanking nobody. Is my _rights _to look at naked pictures of men all day


----------



## prunus (Jul 13, 2009)

Fair enough


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> Fair enough



I said _naked_!


----------



## prunus (Jul 13, 2009)

_That_'ll take a couple more pints..


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

Hop to it then


----------



## prunus (Jul 13, 2009)

Got to work 

(Anyway I need somewhere better than the disabled lavatory.  The lock doesn't work so well in there)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

*raises one eyebrow*

Uh huh


----------



## 6_6 (Jul 13, 2009)

pootle said:


> Morning Marty! 5t3IIa! Prunus! Badgers! Paulie!
> 
> I'm in a tip top mood for a monday - been to the gym *smug*  got training this morning too, but it's training with cake
> 
> Hello 6_6 - are you new?



Why the  smiley?

I'm getting back on track with work.
Even went to gym at lunchtime


----------



## Yetman (Jul 13, 2009)

Just took a 3 hour lunch at the pub come back and nobodys noticed a thing.....

Do you ever get the feeling your not really needed


----------



## prunus (Jul 13, 2009)

> *raises one eyebrow*
> 
> Uh huh



Yes, it's bad enough when you're trying to have a nap in there, but when you're taking photographs of yourself in the nude in suggestive poses, well...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> Yes, it's bad enough when you're trying to have a nap in there, but when you're taking photographs of yourself in the nude in suggestive poses, well...



Door's locked = no harm, no foul.


----------



## pootle (Jul 13, 2009)

6_6 said:


> Why the  smiley?



It's a "hmm" smiley, as to say, "well, hmm?"

Hullo btw!

I'm finding it very hard to focus on work as I'm off from Weds and then going to the Glade on Thursday! I'm playing with excel spreadsheets of stages.

Shall I end my Glade with Andy C or Benga draggers?  Underworld are on the main stage but I'm not bovvered about them.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 13, 2009)

forget the glade, i need to know about excel spread sheets. if i have a load of call data relating to english & welsh callers to an advice service that is in an excel s/s - i then get a request from someone to pull out the figures relating to welsh callers only for a 9 month period - how do i do that without printing off sheets, using my yellow highlighter pen to highlight welsh sounding places and then adding up the relevant columns? there must be an easier way surely?


----------



## prunus (Jul 13, 2009)

Hmm.  What columns do you have in your spreadsheet?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

I know this but am on my fone so can't type it out


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 13, 2009)

columns are call numbers by month, rows are regions.


----------



## prunus (Jul 13, 2009)

?  Don't understand, too dim.  Post a screenshot...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

Highlight column 'titles'

Data > filter >Auto Filter

This will create drop down menus for each column. Select Welsh regions then dates in the ranges you want.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> columns are call numbers by month, rows are regions.



The number of calls AND the date are in the same column?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Just took a 3 hour lunch at the pub come back and nobodys noticed a thing.....



I like days like this



Yetman said:


> Do you ever get the feeling your not really needed



Sometimes
Can never work out if that is a good thing or not?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I like days like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nevermind all that. You missed c***!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Highlight column 'titles'
> 
> Data > filter >Auto Filter
> 
> This will create drop down menus for each column. Select Welsh regions then dates in the ranges you want.


hmm, thanks but for some reason, the autofilter bit doesn't work - it's greyed out when i hover over the filter button.


----------



## prunus (Jul 13, 2009)

Fucking fuckers!  Some people I've been doing some work for have just said "oh, you do know we won't be able to pay you until <yada yada yada> - that's alright isn't it?"

No it fucking isn't.  You will get no code delivered until you pay for the work I've done.  I don't give a flying fuck about your downstream issues.  Fuck off.

And relax.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> hmm, thanks but for some reason, the autofilter bit doesn't work - it's greyed out when i hover over the filter button.



Go back to before you started fucking about with then c/p the data into another sheet  Starting afresh is the cure to most of these little software glitches I find


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> hmm, thanks but for some reason, the autofilter bit doesn't work - it's greyed out when i hover over the filter button.



Soz - just re-read this. Highlight the column headings.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> Fucking fuckers!  Some people I've been doing some work for have just said "oh, you do know we won't be able to pay you until <yada yada yada> - that's alright isn't it?"
> 
> No it fucking isn't.  You will get no code delivered until you pay for the work I've done.  I don't give a flying fuck about your downstream issues.  Fuck off.
> 
> And relax.



Poor prunus *gives soothing rub*


----------



## prunus (Jul 13, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmm....... Purrs.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> Fucking fuckers!  Some people I've been doing some work for have just said "oh, you do know we won't be able to pay you until <yada yada yada> - that's alright isn't it?"
> 
> No it fucking isn't.  You will get no code delivered until you pay for the work I've done.  I don't give a flying fuck about your downstream issues.  Fuck off.
> 
> And relax.



 tell them to fuck the fuck off


----------



## prunus (Jul 13, 2009)

I will.  Just trying to summon the strength.  FFS why is everyone an arse?  Present company excepted of course.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> I will.  Just trying to summon the strength.  FFS why is everyone an arse?  Present company excepted of course.



It's the climate for it I suppose 

Are you just you? They trying to fuck you about because you don't have a finance department to back you up?


----------



## prunus (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm not just just me, there's 3 of us, but certainly no finance department or nuttin.  But frankly I think they're just a bunch of cnuts and would probably try it on anyway.

Stupid cnuts at that - I haven't actually delivered a full version yet.  Idiots


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> I'm not just just me, there's 3 of us, but certainly no finance department or nuttin.  But frankly I think they're just a bunch of cnuts and would probably try it on anyway.
> 
> Stupid cnuts at that - I haven't actually delivered a full version yet.  Idiots



What fools!


----------



## prunus (Jul 13, 2009)

On the plus side I've jusy been given a cake by the lovely receptionist from upstairs


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

You've got c***? Why haven't I got c***?


----------



## prunus (Jul 13, 2009)

Ah, I put in a lot of legwork you see.

Flirting For Cake - 'twas my thingy-under-the-username-thingy for a while.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I like days like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm about to leave now as well. Sticking it to the man. Oh yeah 

(watch me get sacked tomorrow )


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

Good for you. A sugar rush should see you right to ring up that company and kill them in the face


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 13, 2009)

I just ate some fig rolls


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Soz - just re-read this. Highlight the column headings.


sorted, nice one


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> Fucking fuckers!  Some people I've been doing some work for have just said "oh, you do know we won't be able to pay you until <yada yada yada> - that's alright isn't it?"
> 
> No it fucking isn't.  You will get no code delivered until you pay for the work I've done.  I don't give a flying fuck about your downstream issues.  Fuck off.
> 
> And relax.



I have a few people heading to court now for signing contracts with specific payment terms then reneging on the payment terms. As a rule I get 50% up front and 50% on completion and can't understand why you would sign a contract you have no intention of honouring? I had someone refuse to pay after signing a legally binding contract so emailed them asking if they wanted contact details of all my suppliers and landlord to explain why they are not getting paid. They ignored this and are weeks away from CCJs against them and their name is already mud in the industry. Well done losers.......


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2009)

Was shattered leaving work yesterday 
Somehow only managed to get about 3 hours sleep and feeling distinctly off colour this morning 

Wifeys flu? 
Something less sinister? 
Just a lack of sleep or what? 

Can't not go to work today, in fact I have to start early and then have afternoon meeting which I am now dreading.

Damn it!!


----------



## pootle (Jul 14, 2009)

Morning Badgers.  I'd say working like a mofo and just 3 hrs sleep is going to make you feel pretty off colour 

I iz also very weary - had about 5 hours sleep. Woke up at about 5am and couldn't get back to sleep.  Had a really rubbish night's sleep the night before too *yawn*

S'going to be a long day, innit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

My dongle isn't working! Piece of shit!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Can't not go to work today, in fact I have to start early and then have afternoon meeting which I am now dreading.



Only posted at 06:11 and feeling loads worse already 
Temperature is 37.7 degrees

I said that I 'have to go to work' but have to face up to the fact that this is something yuck and I the world will survive without me for one day.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

Has Mrs Badgers got swine flu? Have you got swine flu?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2009)

morning draggers!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> morning draggers!



Up your bum!






Ooooh sorry


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Up your bum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<shakes finger at 5t3lla>


----------



## pigtails (Jul 14, 2009)

I have doctors this morning so at home at the mo


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

Soz, am in a good mood so all insulty and loud today


----------



## pootle (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm in a nad mood, well, would be if I could be arsed.  Have been up since 5am and have just had a very unsatisfying swim. I was just too knackered! 

And now I smell of chlorine, I'm sure.

I need some c*** 

Someone cheer me up/tell me something good or I shall cry and then it'll all be awkward an' that.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

Awww po' pootle! *squeezes*

Nah, you don't smell at all


----------



## pootle (Jul 14, 2009)

Ta! Sweets!

Am feeling much better for a squeeze

and thinking about threesomes


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm thinking about how much I hate my job and how hard I'm going to have to work at finding a new one in these uncertain times but I won't let it bring me down. I started the day jolly and I intend to stay that way, god-fucking-dammit


----------



## prunus (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes, stay jolly, it's the only way to beat 'em.

Here: have a squeeze as well, if you'd like one. *squeeze*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Only posted at 06:11 and feeling loads worse already
> Temperature is 37.7 degrees
> 
> I said that I 'have to go to work' but have to face up to the fact that this is something yuck and I the world will survive without me for one day.


go to bed young man!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

prunus said:


> Yes, stay jolly, it's the only way to beat 'em.
> 
> Here: have a squeeze as well, if you'd like one. *squeeze*



Lovely


----------



## pootle (Jul 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm thinking about how much I hate my job and how hard I'm going to have to work at finding a new one in these uncertain times but I won't let it bring me down. I started the day jolly and I intend to stay that way, god-fucking-dammit



Shall I let you know about stuff at my place? 

*squeeze*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

pootle said:


> Shall I let you know about stuff at my place?
> 
> *squeeze*



*squeezes back and whispers in ear "what stuff?"*


----------



## pootle (Jul 14, 2009)

There's always loads of fairly well paid admin roles going where I work.

Will have a look at the current vacancies and email you, innit.

*e2a* just looked at there's a vacancy doing what I do for a start which pays pretty well if you cope with lots of annoying junior doctors, annoying consultants and a never-ending to-do list!

There are a couple of other admin roles too.  Will send you the link in a bit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

pootle said:


> There's always loads of fairly well paid admin roles going where I work.
> 
> Will have a look at the current vacancies and email you, innit.



Yes you will goddammit!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 14, 2009)

For some reason I have dressed today as if I am expceting to be scorching. Consequently I am cold, damp and my feet are wet 

Plus I can smell bacon and I _so_ want a bacon sarnie!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 14, 2009)

it's fecking raining outside!!!  how did that happen? i have to cycle to a meeting at midday, i'll get soaked.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

What? Has it rained? I have a frock on with no jacket! And a quick glance to my rear confirms there are no cardigans on the back of my chair either!

Shit!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

The worst thing is these bloody gladiator sandals. As soon as the wet gets in them I slide all over the place and look like a fool. A creeping wibbling slippery old _fool_


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> The worst thing is these bloody gladiator sandals. As soon as the wet gets in them *I slide all over the place and look like a fool. A creeping wibbling slippery old fool *



That was me this morning - though the advantage of having a stick is that you can pretend it is dodgy legs/balance rather than flip-flops


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

Sun's back out


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> it's fecking raining outside!!!  how did that happen? i have to cycle to a meeting at midday, i'll get soaked.....



aren't you a boss man, get a limo !


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

I wonder if Paulie has had anymore issues with that woman who cried at him? I hope he comes back and tells us.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 14, 2009)

nope, she apologised to me so we're bezzie mates again now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> nope, she apologised to me so we're bezzie mates again now



Oh good 

Did she say what was up? Was it pmt?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 14, 2009)

pathetic male tension?  who knows, one of life's rich mysteries....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

On  my second clementine of the day


----------



## prunus (Jul 14, 2009)

Someone snaffled my apples.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

Are you _sure_ you've not left them at home?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> On  my second clementine of the day



I have a satsuma for later 



prunus said:


> Someone snaffled my apples.....



I don't have them!! *stuffs a granny smith's back in her bag*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

*tries to stop Braeburns rolling out from under her skirts*

Apples, what apples?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

I'd actually like to sing the praises of clementines, if you'll indulge me.

They are _great_! You know sometimes you get an orange or a satsuma or a tangerine and the skin is all thin and stuck on and the fruit inside is all dry and tastes nasty? Then other times you get bright shiny skin all fat looking and the fruit inside is all plump and delish? Well, these clementines taste just as good _whether the skin is dry or not_!


----------



## prunus (Jul 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Are you _sure_ you've not left them at home?



Yes, they never were at home.



QueenOfGoths said:


> I don't have them!! *stuffs a granny smith's back in her bag*



<suspicious look>



5t3IIa said:


> *tries to stop Braeburns rolling out from under her skirts*
> 
> Apples, what apples?



Oi!  Gimme my apples back!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2009)

i might get some fruit from that place outside Finchley Road tube station later


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 14, 2009)

ugh, our network is down today. I'd hadn't realised how much I use the internet throughout the day!  Currently having a sly 10 minutes on my phone to relieve the boredom...


----------



## Yetman (Jul 14, 2009)

Afternooon bumberclarks


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

Afternoon livershagger


----------



## sojourner (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello all

Did I miss a 3 some?

Is bajjy too sick for school?

Did I just have dangling on a hook one of the UKs largest food producers, and then did they just turn round and discard me, like shit on their shoe?  

I know the answer to only one of these questions.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 14, 2009)

right, off for external meeting, looking like it's going to piss down again, wish me luck peeps, laters


----------



## sojourner (Jul 14, 2009)

luck, paulie


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Hello all
> 
> Did I miss a 3 some?
> 
> ...



*makes sympathetic face while scrunching on a braeburn*


----------



## sojourner (Jul 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *makes sympathetic face while scrunching on a *braeburn**



  dare I ask what that is? 

I've already had my butties btw stella   Bang on 12


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> dare I ask what that is?
> 
> I've already had my butties btw stella   Bang on 12



Type of apple what I virtually nicked off prunus 

So did I!  Got a nana for later when the drag really hits.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, fancy.  I thought it sounded like some kinda scottish pasty - and it's an apple!  Learn sommat new etc...

My boss took years to get his head round my needing to eat at 12.  If I go for meetings round his now, he gets his wife to have butties ready for 12


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

Your boss's wife caters for you? Aces


----------



## sojourner (Jul 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Your boss's wife caters for you? Aces



If he wants to have a meeting at his house, which he usually does, then yeh - I'm not making butties to take to his!!

She usually does a massive pile of them too - with crisps, and salad, and choccy hobnobs for afters


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

Your job as fantastic and shit at the same time


----------



## pootle (Jul 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Did I miss a 3 some?



Nope! Still got places available.  I *so* wanted to say "still got slots available" but, well, 

I've scoffed my lunch too - leftovers of last night's roast veg and halloumi with added cous cous.  Am still facking starving though!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

Hallmooooooooooooouuumiiiiiiii 

I sent you an email pootle


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 14, 2009)

ooooh I has a work in august, gonna be doing some correction/concealing etc on a comedian(bloke) in a tv studio 

I'm pissed off because my mouse has decided it'll scroll down and not up even though I've set the scroll to 360 degrees....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> ooooh I has a work in august, gonna be doing some correction/concealing etc on a comedian(bloke) in a tv studio
> 
> I'm pissed off because my mouse has decided it'll scroll down and not up even though I've set the scroll to 360 degrees....



Oh well done! Pasting the polyfilla on Arthur Smith or something? Cooool


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 14, 2009)

ooooh my maus has just started working again.... I think it's fat finger syndrome..... 

I am fucking aces today, and my hair is totally fucking rockin awesome.... it's got crimpy bits in it and is all stickin all over, it looks well rad....

a Jongeleurs regular stella....


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 14, 2009)

I have to resist the temptation to go and read my new books all afternoon. I have things to do. 

I think I will go and have some lunch.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2009)

according to twitter I am 76% hetro

what dropped me from 100% were the words

rent
bum
black pudding
bits
drinks


----------



## pootle (Jul 14, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I think it's fat finger syndrome.....



When I started playing records I was *this* close to calling myself "dj fat fingers"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

*mash keypad now*

Email pootle!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 14, 2009)

you should have done  thats an ace dj name lol


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> according to twitter I am 76% hetro
> 
> what dropped me from 100% were the words
> 
> ...


----------



## pootle (Jul 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *mash keypad now*
> 
> Email pootle!




I'm emailing you! Gawd!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


>



do yourself !!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> do yourself !!



I will - might have to wait until I get home though 'cos we aren't allowed twitter or facebook at work


----------



## Yetman (Jul 14, 2009)

So yeah just went into the canteen microwaved my cottage pie then took it out and threw it all over my legs. Cos thats just what I do y'know. Fucking TWAT  So had to have angry chippy chips and rice and curry to make up for it which I didnt even like. *kills self*


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 14, 2009)

ahhhhh yetman.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

What about delicious lager?


----------



## pootle (Jul 14, 2009)

And some crack for pudding?

I was supposed to buy my mate James a birthday present this lunchtime as it's his birthday at the Glade. Instead I bought myself a new hat. And c*** and several bags of d****.

It's the Yet-effect!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

Yet-Effect is more about the l**** innit?


----------



## Yetman (Jul 14, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> ahhhhh yetman.....





I'm not even getting rid of all this potato all on my legs. People can tell by my expression not to bother asking cos they know they'll get a spork in the face and I'll kick their kneecaps off. I'm fuckin angry today and LOVING IT


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 14, 2009)

phwoarrr I love mashed potato, I'd totally lick it off you. 

I love being angry too  it's well funny and totally brilliant.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 14, 2009)

I am beginning to get into it tbh  you can go mental and do shit to people who've done nothing to you and blame it on the pie


----------



## pootle (Jul 14, 2009)

Don't blame it on the moonlight, don't blame it on the good times, blame on the cottage pie 

In other news: I'm going to make 5t3IIa a DJ Fat Fingers mix tape (CD) as she clearly has aces taste in music with her referencing of En Vogue's Whatta Man on some other thread, and she should be rewarded.  innit.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 14, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I'm fuckin angry today and LOVING IT



Welcome to my world


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2009)

___~~


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

*awaits rewards*


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2009)

5t3IIa, you will soon be #1 poster on this thread, I predict by Wednesday as Badgers is a dead busy man at the mo


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> 5t3IIa, you will soon be #1 poster on this thread, I predict by Wednesday as Badgers is a dead busy man at the mo



What is score on door?!

I got past 12000 today without noticing!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

Badgers  1,680 
5t3IIa  1,607 
marty21  818 
QueenOfGoths  796 
prunus  696 
sojourner  394 
BiddlyBee  388 
Paulie Tandoori  278 
Yetman  178 
tribal_princess  136 
pootle  102 
baldrick  83 
neonwilderness  58 


ooh, I can kick his arse


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2009)

Badgers 	           1,680
5t3IIa 	           1,607
marty21 	            818
QueenOfGoths 	    796
prunus 	            696


Top 5


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Badgers 	           1,680
> 5t3IIa 	           1,607
> marty21 	            818
> QueenOfGoths 	    796
> ...




Ta. I forgot that I knew how to look at that bit cuz I didn't for ages


----------



## prunus (Jul 14, 2009)

Hmm, better pull my finger out.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

prunus said:


> Hmm, better pull my finger out.



Your score simply _looks _rude cuz it has a 6 and a 9 in it and now you've compounded that with talk of fingers *fnarf*


----------



## pootle (Jul 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Badgers  1,680
> 5t3IIa  1,607
> marty21  818
> QueenOfGoths  796
> ...



Is that the actual top 13 marty? Did you make it to 13 so I could be included but not at the bottom? 

*adds marty to reward list*


----------



## prunus (Jul 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Your score simply _looks _rude cuz it has a 6 and a 9 in it and now you've compounded that with talk of fingers *fnarf*



Well, I like rude.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2009)

pootle said:


> Is that the actual top 13 marty? Did you make it to 13 so I could be included but not at the bottom?
> 
> *adds marty to reward list*



I'll take a reward



but it wasn't me who put that list up


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

I c/p'd the list down to all the people who _contribute correctly_, not just dip in and out during their brilliant lives


----------



## prunus (Jul 14, 2009)

Ooh, who put *you* in charge, eh?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

prunus said:


> Ooh, who put *you* in charge, eh?



<airily> If you want to c/p the winning posters list then you can decide who goes on it </>


----------



## prunus (Jul 14, 2009)

don't know how to grizzle grizzle suk


----------



## pootle (Jul 14, 2009)

DOUBLE rewards for 5t3IIa.

Actually, I was bigging you up to the fit/fun bloke you could possibly work for if you applied for a job here earlier whilst we had a fire alarm.

He was all "now pootle, I don't mind you getting your friends to apply as long as they are quality"

Quality? QUALITY? "Jog on Pope" I said, "quality is my very watchword, nay, bare minimum I look for in new chums. Do I strike you as the type that would even bother with anything less than Quality"

Tcch!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

'Jog on pope?'!!!!!!!!!! You made me lol


----------



## prunus (Jul 14, 2009)

Jog on pope?!?  

Yes, well quite, thanks.


----------



## pootle (Jul 14, 2009)

He's only the Chief Operating Officer.  He loves it when the likes of me on the 3rd floor speak to him like that.

No really, he does, cos we started on the same day, several hundred grades apart but across a small corridor.  Everyone else was like "ooh! COO! How are you Mr Pope, what can I do for you Mr Pope blah blah blah" whilst I never *quite* grasped he's essentially the boss of the org and speak to him like someone in our team   He told my old line manager that he genuially finds it refreshing.

None of the above is exaggeration, honest! Told you he'd be good to work for!


----------



## prunus (Jul 14, 2009)

Ah, he's actually *called* Pope, it's not a term of affection


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

prunus said:


> Ah, he's actually *called* Pope, it's not a term of affection



Yeah, but still!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 14, 2009)

pootle said:


> Don't blame it on the moonlight, don't blame it on the good times, blame on the cottage pie
> 
> In other news: I'm going to make 5t3IIa a DJ Fat Fingers mix tape (CD) as she clearly has aces taste in music with her referencing of En Vogue's Whatta Man on some other thread, and she should be rewarded.  innit.



I totally love en vogue don't let go, and I know all the words


----------



## pootle (Jul 14, 2009)

2nd greatest En Vogue tune 

_
*plans DJ Fat Fingers The Reward Sessions: Vol II: Tunes for the Tribal Princess*_


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 14, 2009)

It's a fucking epic tune  I'm gonna sing that when I go kareoke with me mate...

an omgods the set ive been booked for is a show for sky one


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

*claps hands*

Right then! Wednesday! Come oooon!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2009)

it's still tuesday ere.... kick wednesday in stella. hard.

actually what you go on today? I aint got much on, might go and see if I can get my eyebrows threaded even though I hate letting other people do em, I just can't be bothered to do it myself, I gotta go Pak an see if they have any disposeable mascara wands... joy....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm gonna!

Today i:

1. Morinig and afetrnoon: got to broing job and make money
2: lunchtime: go to Radio London to promote Headshrinkers of the the Amazon http://www.piersgibbon.com/headshrinkers/
3. 7pm: go on the hospital radio


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm gonna!
> 
> Today i:
> 
> ...



4. Learn to spell/type. 

lol


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Dont' need to. All the fun things (2 and 3) are talking.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Jesus though I forgot to buy coffee so am having another go at yesterdays and it tastes of water


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2009)

(((stellaaaaaah)))  @ stellaaaahs shitty cup of coffee piss water.


----------



## prunus (Jul 15, 2009)

Morning all.

What time you on the radio Stella?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

1340 BST Robert Elms Show on Radio London

I'm not but urbans poster Piers Gibbon is! I am his bitch for the day 

http://www.piersgibbon.com/headshrinkers/

Ohwa it - I am on 8-10 but it's hospital radio that you can't listen to  I will edit some audio and post it tomorrow or something, if you want to listen to me


----------



## prunus (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah, cool, do


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2009)

fuckinhell I just read that I'm in the high risk group for swine flu.... arses!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 15, 2009)

don't eat any bacon sarnies then!!!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2009)

I dunno what they mean by high risk though, like is that high risk of getting it or high risk of other shit, cus like if it's other shit then it's not really high risk because I could get bad shit happening whenever I get a cold.... this has made me all confused

I really fancy scrambled eggs on toast as well....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 15, 2009)

presumably they mean high risk of bad things _if_ you get it, cos everyone has a risk of contracting the damned thing. who knows?!

scrambled eggs on toast, what no baked beans???!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2009)

Man_Flu_Mega_Swine_Aids seems to have passed although very weak and weary. 
Lazy day with more of The Wire, fruit juiced by the pint and napping between work emails.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Man_Flu_Mega_Swine_Aids seems to have passed although very weak and weary.
> Lazy day with more of The Wire, fruit juiced by the pint and napping between work emails.



The Wire? You are watching it at work?

I am listening to Jacko on me Sony at the mo. BIG meeting and everyone is away :coo:


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2009)

nah, no beens, mushrooms. I cant be fuckin arsed to either cook it or go to the cafe, so I'll just have to cope.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

You'll get it cuz Garf has got it then you'll die cuz you're disabled


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm fucking knackered  Glad I'm at home today.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

morning draggers!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> morning draggers!!!



Midweek W00ts to you my friend!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> morning draggers!!!



I've seen your hairy tummy!!!

And it was nice


----------



## pootle (Jul 15, 2009)

Nobody die please! Well, not just yet!

Morning drag fans!  I had the most shocking nights sleep and lots of really, really shitty nightmares which scared the fuck out of me.

A quick PM about make up though must have soothed my mental subconcious as I fell back asleep ded easy and with no 'mares after.  Even my id is shallow/superficial 

Right must actually do some work today as I've done fuck all the last couple of days and am off for like a week from tomoz.   Laterz!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

What was that blur and wooshing sound?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've seen your hairy tummy!!!
> 
> And it was nice





I've covered it up for work


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Midweek W00ts to you my friend!



backatcha!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 15, 2009)

3 advisors off with da swine flu!!!! oh noez....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 3 advisors off with da swine flu!!!! oh noez....



Does this mean more or less work for you? Is it a good or bad thing? We must be told!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Does this mean more or less work for you? Is it a good or bad thing? We must be told!



will that woman start crying again ?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> will that woman start crying again ?



If she does don't go near her 'cos you might catch piggy flu from her tears


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> If she does don't go near her 'cos you might catch piggy flu from her tears





Jesus, can three people really all be off cuz of actual diagnosed swine flu? I mean - I know it's not exactly the bubonic plague but I don't want a bad cold? I don't want to be part of this thing!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> If she does don't go near her 'cos you might catch piggy flu from her tears



men are genetically engineered to avoid teary women


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Jesus, can three people really all be off cuz of actual diagnosed swine flu? I mean - I know it's not exactly the bubonic plague but I don't want a bad cold? I don't want to be part of this thing!



Me neither - and being a disababaled like teeps I am at high risk. 

Don't throw me as a sacrifice to the god of piggy flu


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

I did have a sore throat the other day but I think it was just from smoking, drinking and talking too much.

I've been ignoring all this swine flu stuff because I've decided that it's all guff. What happens if I get a cold? Do I have to go to the GP to get diagnosed and help with their statistics or stay far away from the GP and ring NHS Direct from my sick bed?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I did have a sore throat the other day but I think it was just from smoking, drinking and talking too much.
> 
> I've been ignoring all this swine flu stuff because I've decided that it's all guff. What happens if I get a cold? Do I have to go to the GP to get diagnosed and help with their statistics or stay far away from the GP and ring NHS Direct from my sick bed?




You phone NHS Direct or your doctor's I think  Then they come round, wrap you in clingfilm, put a siren on your head and take you to the Piggy Flu Centre, I think


----------



## prunus (Jul 15, 2009)

Gas mark 4 for an hour and a half.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You phone NHS Direct or your doctor's I think  Then they come round, wrap you in clingfilm, put a siren on your head and take you to the Piggy Flu Centre, I think



 I loll'd in a quiet office


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Nevermind that. Someone do a sum for me - how many posts per minute do I have to do in this thread to kick the Badgers' arse?

Badgers  1,681 
5t3IIa  1,627


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Nevermind that. Someone do a sum for me - how many posts per minute do I have to do in this thread to kick the Badgers' arse?
> 
> Badgers  1,681
> 5t3IIa  1,627



you can only post twice a minute anyway

so 27 minutes of 2 posts a minute will put you level pegging


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Jesus, that sounds like tons


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

I better get down to it.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Jesus, that sounds like tons



a journey of a thousand miles starts with a single step


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

You must all help me.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Marty are you counting?


----------



## prunus (Jul 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> a journey of a thousand miles starts with a single step



onto the train.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

This suddenly feels like work


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

prunus said:


> onto the train.



Quiet you, you are under instructions I believe?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Jesus, how annoying. Is there anything in the FAQs about this?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Marty are you counting?



I'm right behind you on this issue


until badgers asks for my support


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Someone check!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

I think Badgers will be proud of me! He'd rather be working than cocking about on this nonsense anyway, surely?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> The Wire? You are watching it at work?



Nah, have remote access and stuff.
Means I am always working night and day but helps when ill but busy. 
Lazing on sofa rebuilding strength


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

Badgers   	1,681
5t3IIa 	1,636

45 to go!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

How many more?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Nah, have remote access and stuff.
> Means I am always working night and day but helps when ill but busy.
> Lazing on sofa rebuilding strength



I'm trying to whup your arse at #1 poster in this thread! You don't mind do you?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Badgers   	1,681
> 5t3IIa 	1,636
> 
> 45 to go!



badgers won't let it lie


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2009)

seriously guys, I shouldn't have read about swine flu, I feel all ills now  I have been up all night tho...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Badgers   	1,681
> 5t3IIa 	1,636
> 
> 45 to go!



43!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> seriously guys, I shouldn't have read about swine flu, I feel all ills now  I have been up all night tho...



Go to bed, silly. Or on the sofa or something. I wouldn't want to get into a nocturnal thing with a disease carrier in the house like


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

You've all left me here alone! I can tell! It suddenly feels all echoey in here


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Can I post and eat a clementine at the same time?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Can I post and eat a clementine at the same time?



The juice might make your fingers stick to the keyboard


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Nom yes 

Citrus reticula


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

edit: reticulata


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

will QoG get to 10,000 posts before 5t3IIa becomes queen of this thread?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Bastards. Leaving me here on my own


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Bastards. Leaving me here on my own


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> will QoG get to 10,000 posts before 5t3IIa becomes queen of this thread?



Oooh! How many does she need?

I really felt proper urbans when I got 10k


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2009)

You've not got far to go Stells, I reckon you might be able to pip QoG to the post.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oooh! How many does she need?
> 
> I really felt proper urbans when I got 10k



45


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


>



Soz. I couldn't see your post through my tears of self-pity


----------



## aqua (Jul 15, 2009)

my head hurts


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Soz. I couldn't see your post through my tears of self-pity



any pig flu in those tears?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> You've not got far to go Stells, I reckon you might be able to pip QoG to the post.



Do I win anything? Apart from an  empty feeling like the Facebook friends feeling?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Badgers   	1,681
> 5t3IIa 	1,636
> 
> 45 to go!







5t3IIa said:


> I'm trying to whup your arse at #1 poster in this thread! You don't mind do you?







marty21 said:


> badgers won't let it lie



What my young Padawan 5t3IIa is not factoring in is the total post counts across the many reincarnations of the dragging thread. The Drag is strong in her but she fails to understand the eight dimensional staying power needed for the drag. I have been in here since 04-12-2006 and will still be here 14-12-6006 turning more and more like her to the drag side. 

You can't win, 5t3IIa. If you strike me down, I shall become more powerful than you could possibly imagine.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2009)

you got swine flu too then? I dunno if I've got it, probablyu not, bit I feel well ropey

I just got some limited edition wine gums, all reds and blacks


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

aqua said:


> my head hurts



Poor aqua 

I hope it's not cuz I am posting too much *ahem*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What my young Padawan 5t3IIa is not factoring in is the total post counts across the many reincarnations of the dragging thread. The Drag is strong in her but she fails to understand the eight dimensional staying power needed for the drag. I have been in here since 04-12-2006 and will still be here 14-12-6006 turning more and more like her to the drag side.
> 
> You can't win, 5t3IIa. If you strike me down, I shall become more powerful than you could possibly imagine.



That's hot 


40-something! Or 30-something?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> will QoG get to 10,000 posts before 5t3IIa becomes queen of this thread?



Oh, oh, oh - don't say that! I've got to get dressed!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What my young Padawan 5t3IIa is not factoring in is the total post counts across the many reincarnations of the dragging thread. The Drag is strong in her but she fails to understand the eight dimensional staying power needed for the drag. I have been in here since 04-12-2006 and will still be here 14-12-6006 turning more and more like her to the drag side.
> 
> You can't win, 5t3IIa. If you strike me down, I shall become more powerful than you could possibly imagine.



we need a pie chart of all the dragging threads

I reckon I might have pipped  5t3IIa overall


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh, oh, oh - don't say that! I've got to get dressed!!



naked posting FTW


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2009)

this thread is well boring today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

We're only talking about THIS thread! This one! THIS ONE!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> this thread is well boring today



Why don't you fuck off and sleep on the kitchen floor you worm?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm off to get dressed then trawl the charity shops of Maidenhead with all the other old biddies


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

God this is boring


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

I think i might have followed through

just for the lulz


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm off to get dressed then trawl the charity shops of Maidenhead with all the other old biddies



Have a lovely time! Do you usually buy anything on these trips or is just ti mingle with your people?


----------



## Yetman (Jul 15, 2009)

Morning Shnauzers 

What the hells going on here then? Everyone dying is it? I'm not dying as much as I thought I would, went to bed around 3.30 last night, got in around 10 this morning and all is well. I'm getting good at this shit 

*pokes everyone with a stick*


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> we need a pie chart of all the dragging threads



prunus?


----------



## prunus (Jul 15, 2009)

Oi!  

no poking.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2009)

YES!!!! yetmans finally turned up


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2009)

Yetman said:


> *pokes everyone with a stick*



I prefer a spoon myself


----------



## prunus (Jul 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> prunus?



Yes, what?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I think i might have followed through
> 
> just for the lulz



Pics!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Poking? Lots of poking. It livens one up and makes the day go quicker, or more slowly, whichever one prefers.


----------



## pootle (Jul 15, 2009)

Yetman said:


> What the hells going on here then? Everyone dying is it? I'm not dying as much as I thought I would, went to bed around 3.30 last night, got in around 10 this morning and all is well. I'm getting good at this shit



Morning Yetters!

The last time I stayed up all night and had an hours power nap before I went to work I felt way better than having 5 or 6 hours sleep.  I am actually going to kill someone.  Will it be the stupid facking bint who sits to my right who hasn't worked out how to turn the bleepy noise on her phone off when she texts/presses digits or the stupid cocking, fat northerner to my left who touches himself so much I'm amazed he doesn't have to bring a dog to work 

I'm blaming this all on cottage pie.  Obvs.


----------



## prunus (Jul 15, 2009)

Look, I'm trying to concentrate here, can we cut out the poking?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

pootle said:


> Morning Yetters!
> 
> The last time I stayed up all night and had an hours power nap before I went to work I felt way better than having 5 or 6 hours sleep.  I am actually going to kill someone.  Will it be the stupid facking bint who sits to my right who hasn't worked out how to turn the bleepy noise on her phone off when she texts/presses digits or the stupid cocking, fat northerner to my left who touches himself so much I'm amazed he doesn't have to bring a dog to work
> 
> I'm blaming this all on cottage pie.  Obvs.



kill them both


in the FACE! 


or 


bone them both


in the FACE


----------



## pootle (Jul 15, 2009)

Btw - top tip for those who don't/can't/won't get enough sleep on a school night, get yourself some Boots Decongestants.

They are basically pharmacetical grade speed, psuedo-epherdrine, innit and Boots own brand are the strongest you can buy over the counter.  Double drop a couple of those beauties and kiss goodbye to a snooze in the disabled toilet to get through the morning 

Get on the crack in the afternoon though, obvs.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

prunus said:


> Look, I'm trying to concentrate here, can we cut out the poking?



No fricking way esse


----------



## prunus (Jul 15, 2009)

pootle said:


> Btw - top tip for those who don't/can't/won't get enough sleep on a school night, get yourself some Boots Decongestants.
> 
> They are basically pharmacetical grade speed, psuedo-epherdrine, innit and Boots own brand are the strongest you can buy over the counter.  Double drop a couple of those beauties and kiss goodbye to* a snooze in the disabled toilet *to get through the morning
> 
> Get on the crack in the afternoon though, obvs.



But that's the best part of the day.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

pootle said:


> Btw - top tip for those who don't/can't/won't get enough sleep on a school night, get yourself some Boots Decongestants.
> 
> They are basically pharmacetical grade speed, psuedo-epherdrine, innit and Boots own brand are the strongest you can buy over the counter.  Double drop a couple of those beauties and kiss goodbye to a snooze in the disabled toilet to get through the morning
> 
> Get on the crack in the afternoon though, obvs.



Link? I don't want to get the wrong stuff? Is cheaps?


----------



## pootle (Jul 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> kill them both
> 
> 
> in the FACE!



Approval! Ace! I'm on it






marty21 said:


> bone them both
> 
> 
> in the FACE



*pukes* *cries* *gets industrial amounts of bleach and rophynol*


----------



## prunus (Jul 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> No fricking way esse


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

prunus said:


>



_Fuck you man_. Don't you owe me a PM?


----------



## pootle (Jul 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Link? I don't want to get the wrong stuff? Is cheaps?



It's like a couple of quid for 12.  Just go up to the pharmacy bit and ask for "Boots own brand decogestants" don't get the ones with painkillers in too though. They come in a yellow and blue box


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

pootle said:


> It's like a couple of quid for 12.  Just go up to the pharmacy bit and ask for "Boots own brand decogestants" don't get the ones with painkillers in too though. They come in a yellow and blue box





My mate alwasy swears he gets high on Beechams cold n flu sachets. I never get anything off them (  ) but tbh he just uses it as an exscuse to behave badly


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Comfort break


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Back!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

___~~


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Might go for a fag break.

Got lots to fit in today and it wouldn't do to neglect smoking.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

22 posts and you make HISTORY!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

*makes snout*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Can post while smoking in sunshine too


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2009)

cunt.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Backatcha stink-clunge


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2009)

hiccup hiccup


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Go to bed!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

One of many many many things in an evening of fail tbh


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2009)

I aint going bed. fuck yours authoritah


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Got here I am trying to break records and shit and you're the only one here keeping me company


----------



## Yetman (Jul 15, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> YES!!!! yetmans finally turned up



Morning tp!  



Badgers said:


> I prefer a spoon myself



What about the mighty spork?! Btw check this, double ended spork, new design. Fucking A


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Got here I am trying to break records and shit and you're the only one here keeping me company



I know man, must suck to be you.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Morning tp!



alright geez 

How's tricks then?


----------



## Yetman (Jul 15, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> alright geez
> 
> How's tricks then?



Fuckin safeclart 

Mind you my email box is filling up phone wont stop beeping and there's shadows looming around me......I think the work is finally starting to catch up with me. Shit.  *hides*


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2009)

lol @ safeclart .... ohhhhh my dayyyyysssss.....

you can't let the work control the fibre of your being, attack the work with a massive stapler or some other sharp office shit, scissors, that'll do.

if its them shadowy figures like in that last ARRY POTTAH film, then sorry mate, but yer fucked init.


----------



## aqua (Jul 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Poor aqua
> 
> I hope it's not cuz I am posting too much *ahem*



no no, too much gin and shots on a school night

your posting makes the headache ease


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> 22 posts and you make HISTORY!



Stop encouraging her
I am a sick man and it is like she is kicking me while I am down in the face with fire


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

aqua said:


> no no, too much gin and shots on a school night
> 
> your posting makes the headache ease



That's sweet  You lie, but it is nice anyway.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Come on Mart - what's the damage now?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

14? I think I can do that.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Well, I'll try.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

God, 30 seconds. The curse of the spamming fuckwit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

La la la la

I've been listening to Don't Stop til You Get Enough _every morning_ on my walk to the tube station. It's exactly the right length. Anyway - it's a really good tune, relatively.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

And today I'm wearing a *bright red* tulip skirt. It's gettng a lot of sympathetic looks


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm currently chewing gum and have not done _one_ stroke of work today


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2009)

GO STELLAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Am boring self so don't worry - I am suffering with this nonsense too.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2009)

Logging off for a bit now
Actually got a lot done today in the space of a few hours while feeling poorly

Will have lost my crown by the time I return though and I feel that I might have to request this thread is locked and ride shotgun while 5t3IIa takes the wheel


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> GO STELLAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!!



Oh! That's so pretty! Thank you! What a waste of time and all for me!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2009)

i knows


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Logging off for a bit now
> Actually got a lot done today in the space of a few hours while feeling poorly
> 
> Will have lost my crown by the time I return though and I feel that I might have to request this thread is locked and ride shotgun while 5t3IIa takes the wheel



Is nothing personal man. You know how personal challenges make the drag go faster? You understand? Tell me you understand!!11!

Anyway - I'm out for a very long lunch soonish so if you get yer arse in gear we can leap frog. Fnar.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Leap frog! God, it's been a while since I did that. Last time I even saw it done was along Montague Street in Worthing and my mate caught his knackers on a corporation bin


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Badgers  1,687 
5t3IIa  1,682 


Jesus this is ridiculous


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Touch meeeee
and the feeling something

Get clooooser (ooh get closer)
Something something something!

Get up!
When the something gets back!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah so - Robert Elms on Radio London this lunchtime around 1.40. You can hear smooth-talking urbans poster Piers Gibbon with the recipe on how to shrink a head.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Tbh since I watched his doc (Five next Thurs at 9pm probably) I've been having horrid thoughts about the actual _massaging_ of the head-skin bag to get the features back in shape after boiling 

This is not to say it's not a vaulable work and should be studied.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Fucking hell. I must be 'winning' by now?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2009)

mentalist.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

*5t3IIa  1,687 
Badgers  1,687 
*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2009)

neck and neck


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Booyah


Now what?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh and the empty feeling descends.

The worst challenge _ever_. It's hardly curing cancer or racing a postcard to the Orkney's is it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

And now I can't stop!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

It's like every thought that flits through my brayne must be posted!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

How this is different from any other time I don't know but this is a bit more intense I think.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Jesus! Help me!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

OK 6 more posts then I'm over the pyschologically important 1700 bump


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

*stop!!!!!


Ffs*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Not one stroke of work!

My colleague rang this morning all 'O man I'm gonna be late again' and I was all 'I don't care! wtf?'


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> *stop!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ffs*



4 more! Or 6 more? Can you check?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

3 more

Well, two after this one


----------



## sojourner (Jul 15, 2009)

I think a big SLAP is in order stella - you're starting to sound hysterical now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

2 more

Well, one after this one


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I think a big SLAP is in order stella - you're starting to sound hysterical now



No, I'm alright, I'm fine. It's fine really. Don't worry about me it's OK. Really.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Soj! I had my lunch like 20 minutes ago!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Soj! I had my lunch like 20 minutes ago!



I started eating mine at 11.50.  You bitch   it's a tie


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

There is hardly anyone in today so the Sandwich Lady made it to the 7th floor in record time!

Still didn't manage to have a tuna salad though so I had a cheese roll


----------



## sojourner (Jul 15, 2009)

I had leftover meat feast pizza - two fuckoff big slices

mmMMM


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

This is a stupid boring thread you are all welcome to it.


----------



## pootle (Jul 15, 2009)

*jealous of pizza action*

I don't have any lunch with me yet, so am yet to chomps.

What shall I have though drag fans, bearing in mind I'm going to the pub tonight and shan't have any dinner before I get on the booze...?

I'm also struggling to get the glade timetable thing onto a readable/manageable size.  Will the horror ever end?


----------



## prunus (Jul 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I had leftover meat feast pizza - two fuckoff big slices
> 
> mmMMM



Oh lordy I am dissolving with hungrenvy.  I want that.  MMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

Can't go out to get something til my partner gets back though, and he's been gone a long time.......... 

Fucker better not have gonr to the pub.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 15, 2009)

pootle said:


> What shall I have though drag fans, bearing in mind I'm going to the pub tonight and shan't have any dinner before I get on the booze...?



It's 12.40!  I would have passed out with hunger by now  

Going out?  Not got walnut-belly?  I'd go with chip butties, or chips with loads of other stuff.  Or pie butties.  

Fuck, hungy again now


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

pootle said:


> What shall I have though drag fans, bearing in mind I'm going to the pub tonight and shan't have any dinner before I get on the booze...?



have you not heard of burger king?


double bacon and cheese, essential before drinking


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2009)

mmmm burger king.....


----------



## Yetman (Jul 15, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> mmmm burger king.....



You just get better and better 

Badgers is a BK man as well. He knows the winning combo, XL BDC with large everything. Get in 

I just had a tuna baguette which was shit. And now I stink of fish for all the wrong reasons


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2009)

Have I lost the thread?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2009)

I only have BK twice a year, and it's mandatory


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 15, 2009)

what's gone on, has there been a coup, it's all gone potty while i been away....???


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Badgers is a BK man as well. He knows the winning combo, XL BDC with large everything. Get in



XL Bacon Double Cheeseburger super size meal with full fat coke 
Extra patty to make it triple 
Large onion rings 
2 x BBQ sauce 
4 x Ketchup 



Yetman said:


> I just had a tuna baguette which was shit. And now I stink of fish for all the wrong reasons


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2009)

Yetman said:


> You just get better and better
> 
> Badgers is a BK man as well. He knows the winning combo, XL BDC with large everything. Get in



man burger king do the BEST burgers! 

I have either a whopper or double whopper depending how hungrys I are and I have all the bits exept the tomato and that fucking rank mayo they like to shove in there, and I have that with a large fries cus burger king fries are totally the best too 

I'm actually debating whether it'd be ok to get the train down to liverpool street just for burger king...


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> man burger king do the BEST burgers!
> 
> I have either a whopper or double whopper depending how hungrys I are and I have all the bits exept the tomato and that fucking rank mayo they like to shove in there, and I have that with a large fries cus burger king fries are totally the best too
> 
> I'm actually debating whether it'd be ok to get the train down to liverpool street just for burger king...



I go to that burger king!  it's a bit skanky, the sofas had big rips in there the last time i was there

bk breakfast is shit though - MaccyD's is a winner by far on that


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> bk breakfast is shit though - MaccyD's is a winner by far on that



Another thing that you and I are 100% correct on


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Have a lovely time! Do you usually buy anything on these trips or is just ti mingle with your people?



I do like to mingle with the cat ladies - to get tips on cardigan repair and the like.

Though today I also bought 400 - count them - 400 hair grips for 99p


----------



## Yetman (Jul 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Extra patty to make it triple



Easy lad  I dunno if I could handle that. 

My hardcore level has just decreased by 3% 

But yeah, BK fries as well! Fuck man, that tuna baguette is just, just SHIT now.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

a tuna baguette is never the right decision


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Just had boozy media lunch. In cab on way back to office. Is the life, nom


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just had boozy media lunch. In cab on way back to office. Is the life, nom




Details! We want more details!!


----------



## pootle (Jul 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> have you not heard of burger king?
> 
> 
> double bacon and cheese, essential before drinking



I don't eat little animals anymore...I've just had some c*** though.  I'm sure that will suffice!


----------



## Yetman (Jul 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> a tuna baguette is never the right decision



I was deciding what to have then realised I didnt want any of it and the bitch already starting cutting the bread asking what I want on it! In my surprised hungover state I was bamboozled. It was either tuna or prawns 

I just..........just cant take this SHIT ANY MORE


----------



## Yetman (Jul 15, 2009)

pootle said:


> I don't eat little animals anymore



pig & cow, your in the clear 

get thee arse off to BK


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

Yetman said:


> pig & cow, your in the clear
> 
> get thee arse off to BK



yep, they've stopped the mice burgers and the fluffy rabbit burgers now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Details! We want more details!!



Went to the BBC in Marleybone and saw Robert Elms through double thick glass while he chitty chatted to the talent and then I took pics of action and romanced 2x producer people. Then had lunch.

Back to the grind now. 'Grind' lol. Actually probably gonna nip to the caff for a big biscuit thing.

*hic*


----------



## sojourner (Jul 15, 2009)

AARRGHHH FUCKING FUCK 


and..._breathe_

fucks sake. someone copied someone I didn't want to be copied into an email he replied to.  and has now possibly completely fucking fucked any further discussion with second person

second person is on holiday til Monday so now I have to wait til then for a really fucking awkward conversation


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Went to the BBC in Marleybone and saw Robert Elms through double thick glass while he chitty chatted to the talent and then I took pics of action and romanced 2x producer people. Then had lunch.
> 
> Back to the grind now. 'Grind' lol. Actually probably gonna nip to the caff for a big biscuit thing.
> 
> *hic*




 I'd like a big biscuit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'd like a big biscuit



It's good biscuit


----------



## Yetman (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh no. Migraine alert. FUCK. I wont even be able to drive home. SHITFUCK.

FUCKINGSHITFUCKBOLLOCKSFUCKER


----------



## sojourner (Jul 15, 2009)

Take it you've got no migraleve or owt then yetty?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Does someone else needa  vblow job?


----------



## prunus (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh yes.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

can't stop - outahere !!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Yuck! 

Struggled out of bed this morning despite a pretty good sleep. 
Still feeling pretty weak but this alpine flu seems to have passed. 

At least it is already Friday Eve and one more sleep till the weekend


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2009)

hungover


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

(((hangover on school day)))

Bit wobbly commuting in and still aching but back in the saddle and hopefully getting off the sofa will wake me back up! 
Forgot that Talky Man is in today, he better be a bit more muted than usual as I feel about 40% less tolerant than usual.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 16, 2009)

shout at him, then blame the sickness and look contrite.

i have conference to attend, so i predict heavy sloppage this pm.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank fuck today is my Friday - yesterday wasn't good.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Oddly today is my Tuesday (after two days of grime flu) but sadly today is also my Thursday so back in the saddle tomorrow as well. 
After work errand to run this evening which I could do without but have to do it, then home by 9ish for a cup of tea and another early night.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 16, 2009)

Hai guys!

I'm REALLY fucking annoyed, I keep getting hiccups, like yesterday I had them all fucking day and I just got up and I got fucking hiccups.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2009)

i had hiccups last night in the pub, fucking annoying 

haven't got them now though


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 16, 2009)

i got stupid fuckin ms hiccups  something twitchels inside me and I get hiccps


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Not far off the 8k mark in this here thread now. 

(hic) 

Owner of the company I work for was 2 hours late in yesterday due to getting locked in his own bathroom. 
Locksmith took nearly an hour to arrive and had to drill the lock. 
Mirth!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> i got stupid fuckin ms hiccups  something twitchels inside me and I get hiccps



my cure is a little drastic

works for me


fingers down throat to induce retching  - seems to interupt the rhythm of them


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 16, 2009)

nothing works.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Cold then hot then cold which is annoying.  

Hiccup cure is a bit brutal marty!!! 
I rarely get them but hate the 'cups' in the face


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 16, 2009)

fuckin horrible int they, I'm gonna eat a banana


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 16, 2009)

Retching always cures it for me. Ugly and unpleasant focing fingers down your throat but it's always worked straight away.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Loads to do today but feel I need the _drag_ today to ease me back in to this working lark


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 16, 2009)

Am at home  Out later...or in a minute. It should be a mnute really.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 16, 2009)

So are there some hangovers on this thread. I should hope so!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't have hiccups, but I do have pmt tits - they're fuckin killin me   Owwww!!! 

They do look nice though, which is some comfort.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 16, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> So are there some hangovers on this thread. I should hope so!



I need your number man, I could ave sent an excellent pic or two


----------



## pootle (Jul 16, 2009)

I can haz hangover 

However, it seems to be receeding fast.  An hour ago I was feeling sick at the thought of drinking tonight but I'm now wondering if it'll be train beers or a train gin & tonic on the way to the Glade.

Bulletproof 

Whoop! No work for me until NEXT THURSDAY!

Play nicely yous lot.  No that I doubt you won't - this is the best thread in u75 innit 

In the words of that foreign bloke who had his 15 minutes of internet fame a few years ago, I keeese you all *smooch*


laterz!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2009)

Heh - have fun pootle!! It's the thought of all that fresh air and exercise probably, that's stoking your thirst


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I need your number man, I could ave sent an excellent pic or two





I did have the number and should have sent pictures!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 16, 2009)

Hope you've washed those lipz your keesing with


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I did have the number and should have sent pictures!



Make Qoths go 'Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww' and keep her in the loop


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Make Qoths go 'Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww' and keep her in the loop



you want me to tell her *everything* ?


----------



## pootle (Jul 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hope you've washed those lipz your keesing with



Nope! I'm never washing these lips again

*swoon*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> you want me to tell her *everything* ?



Yeah why not? Why what? what did _I_ do? Nothing interestng I assure you.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2009)

pootle said:


> Nope! I'm never washing these lips again
> 
> *swoon*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I need your number man, I could ave sent an excellent pic or two



Am sending PM 



marty21 said:


> I did have the number and should have sent pictures!



Yes 



5t3IIa said:


> Hope you've washed those lipz your keesing with



WHAT! 



5t3IIa said:


> Make Qoths go 'Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww' and keep her in the loop



Yes. Yes. Yes!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yeah why not? Why what? what did _I_ do? Nothing interestng I assure you.



I'll make something up


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 16, 2009)

So will I!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 16, 2009)

I've put my sunnies on coz its well too bright, I can't handle it, my hiccups have gone though, I dont wanna brag too much they will come back at some point.

I might go watch yesterdays big brother...


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 16, 2009)

and omg has anyone seen some kids freakouts on youtube... oh... my... fucking/...god....


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Booked ticket from Victoria to Worthing for meeting next week costing £5.00 
If i did not have an Oyster the cost from Brixton to Victoria on the tube would be £4.00


Clock is dragging a bit but that might be due to sloth and feeling shady. Still over two hours till lunch but might be able to sneak in a sarnie. Not sure if I can be arsed to stroll to town at lunchtime today. Might just go for a walk round the park to get fresh air. 

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Booked ticket from Victoria to Worthing for meeting next week costing £5.00
> If i did not have an Oyster the cost from Brixton to Victoria on the tube would be £4.00
> 
> 
> ...



Worthing! I am from nr Worthing!

1. where did you get that cheapo ticket?
2. what day are you going?


----------



## pootle (Jul 16, 2009)

Fucks sake! I've lost my lovely purple hoodie somewhere between the pub and home 

I fucking loved that hoodie and bought it to replace another well loved but lost hoodie.  It was a limited edition effort and everything 

((poots hoodies))

if you lose something in a black cab is there a central place you can try and track them down?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Worthing! I am from nr Worthing!
> 
> 1. where did you get that cheapo ticket?
> 2. what day are you going?


If you book specific trains you get cheap tickets... same for Brighton, I've got £3 single before.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 16, 2009)

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/contact/871.aspx ??


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Got the ticket from www.TheTrainLine.com 
They are pretty good if you book a bit in advance and can specify travel time 
www.megatrain.com/uk/ is pretty good too if you really want cheapy cheepy 

Heading up next week on Tuesday 21st


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Got the ticket from www.TheTrainLine.com
> They are pretty good if you book a bit in advance and can specify travel time
> www.megatrain.com/uk/ is pretty good too if you really want cheapy cheepy
> 
> Heading up next week on Tuesday 21st



'Up'?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

I am standing on my head as I type


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 16, 2009)

Facing...?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2009)

Am really hungy already

Think I'll have to nip out for additions to my cheese and onion butty.  Crisps, and some kind of choccy bar I think.  Or cake.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Facing...?



NNW


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> NNW



 I can't work that out


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Too hungover?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Too hungover?



This is my thread now so no back chat


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Fuck


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

NNW


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 16, 2009)

hiccups again.... it's gonna be like this all fucking day, I just know it.....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 16, 2009)

People shouldn't be made to type the word Aberystwyth when they are tired and have a headache.

Too many 'y's and 't's 
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2009)

fuckit - am having my lunch now

beat that stella


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Half hour on the phone to Cairo
Thank goodness for Skype


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Come on lunchoclock


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> People shouldn't be made to type the word Aberystwyth when they are tired and have a headache.
> 
> Too many 'y's and 't's


 

there's only two of each 

I've come on here because I'm bored.  I've never been on this thread before so I expect to be entertained


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> there's only two of each
> 
> I've come on here because I'm bored.  I've never been on this thread before so I expect to be entertained



late to the party, the thread was full of lulz about 1000 posts ago


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 16, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> there's only two of each
> 
> I've come on here because I'm bored.  I've never been on this thread before so I expect to be entertained



That's one too many of each though


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> there's only two of each
> 
> I've come on here because I'm bored.  I've never been on this thread before so I expect to be entertained



You think you can put coins in us and we just make with the laugh-laugh??


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 16, 2009)

I have an office announcement

*ANSWER THE FUCKING PHONE YOU FUCKERS*

As you were


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You think you can put coins in us and we just make with the laugh-laugh??



i think coins would make us dance tbf


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Notes


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Notes



moonwalk for notes?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> late to the party, the thread was full of lulz about 1000 posts ago


 
yeah I know, but the boards are getting desperate so I came here as a last resort  



QueenOfGoths said:


> That's one too many of each though


 
How do you cope with Mississippi or Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantsiliogogogoch? 
http://www.llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch.com/ 


Badgers said:


> You think you can put coins in us and we just make with the laugh-laugh??


 

Yes, although I don't have any notes or coins so expect you to do it for free


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> yeah I know, but the boards are getting desperate so I came here as a last resort




read the whole thread and report back on the 10 funniest posts


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> yeah I know, but the boards are getting desperate so I came here as a last resort



You can now never leave 

We are bored, the day is dragging but you can never doubt our application to the cause. Sadly nobody has yet worked out what the cause is or whar the end reward is. Stick around though, we will get there.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 16, 2009)

tryin to drum up some pitiful business lol


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> read the whole thread and report back on the 10 funniest posts


 
I'm leaving the office at 2.30pm so don't have enough time.  Could you possibly read it and post a summary for me please.  There's a lad 



Badgers said:


> You can now never leave
> 
> We are bored, the day is dragging but you can never doubt our application to the cause. Sadly nobody has yet worked out what the cause is or whar the end reward is. Stick around though, we will get there.


 
I'm easily distracted.  By tomorrow, I'll probably have forgotten I even posted in here


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm easily distracted



Sorry, what?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm leaving the office at 2.30pm so don't have enough time.  Could you possibly read it and post a summary for me please.  There's a lad



lots of lulz, some elements of  lots of  a bit of  and plenty of


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Sorry, what?


 

What?  I didn't say anything


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

125 for 0 (28.4 overs)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> lots of lulz, some elements of  lots of  a bit of  and plenty of


 


lulz? Speak English man 

Can you give me a summary of the funny bits please. Who said what, where, when, why and how


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can you give me a summary of the funny bits please



Just read Yetmans posts


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 16, 2009)

My bra is unconfortable so I keep having to push my boobs up in a Les Dawson way 

Me in the office


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Was feeling loads better, suddenly crashed a bit again. 
Could lie down and sleep or just moan more.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just read Yetmans posts


 


Could you go through the whole thread and tell me the post numbers.

It'll give you something to do


----------



## Sadken (Jul 16, 2009)

Waiting for some life defining exam results, due to be published at 2pm today, now put back to......"hopefully" by the end of the day.  


MOTHERFUCKERSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!! AAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!  boooooooooooooohoooooooooooooo hoooooo hooooo hoooooo hoooooooo.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Stress ^ ^ 

So much waiting in life isn't there?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 16, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Waiting for some life defining exam results, due to be published at 2pm today, now put back to......"hopefully" by the end of the day.
> 
> 
> MOTHERFUCKERSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!! AAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!  boooooooooooooohoooooooooooooo hoooooo hooooo hoooooo hoooooooo.




(((Sadken))) - that's awful. Have they given any reason? Shall we get the fuckers for you


----------



## Sadken (Jul 16, 2009)

Right....ok......they're up......

I passed family and immigration with commendations and passed professional conduct with a straight forward pass.  None of this means anything to you but I am going to go and have a cry now, I think.  Quite lidderally.  In a corner, on a floor.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 16, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Right....ok......they're up......
> 
> I passed family and immigration with commendations and passed professional conduct with a straight forward pass.  None of this means anything to you but I am going to go and have a cry now, I think.  Quite lidderally.  In a corner, on a floor.



Well done!! At least I hope a pass means well done!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Phew


----------



## Sadken (Jul 16, 2009)

It does   Cheers!!  

I got the only commendation going in immigration and one out of two in family, which I might've expected, really, seeing as family is my area at work.  

Fuuuuuuuuuuuck, I feel about a stone lighter already.  This means that I now have ONE exam, a resit, standing in the way of me completing this - and usually I hate people who apply this word to mean things like this but here it really has felt like one - journey that I've been on for the last 10 years.  I feel like dancing, making love and collapsing in a heap of tears.


E2A - if they managed to get them all up by 2.15pm, why the fuck did they even bother shitting me up beforehand?  That is typical of that place.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice one - well done and all that chap

I would be heading to the pub right about now, if that was me


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Page 200  

I would head to the pub too SK, much better than crying at home!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 16, 2009)

Cheeeeeeers!  I'm at work though, so I've just sauntered round the office alluding to the fact that I'm the king and now I've got a load more work to do.  I am pretty tempted to get fucked tonight, but I can't get carried away cos it could all still fuck up on the last hurdle so, for now, I feel like a Premier League Manager on MOTD saying "we'll just be focusing on playing Stoke away next week..."


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Cricket, lazy, email, smoke, cricket...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 16, 2009)

Nicely Ken. We all knew you could do it. Easy now x


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 16, 2009)

It is hot in the office and I am getting all jerky. Plus my bra is still too tight. I may have to tale it off and let it all swing low sweet chariot!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It is hot in the office and I am getting all jerky. Plus my bra is still too tight. I may have to tale it off and let it all swing low sweet chariot!



pics or stfu, etc


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Only about 20ish posts till the next landmark 
Plently of the drag left to do it 
We can, say we can?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2009)

we can


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> pics or stfu, etc


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


>



have you been working out?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

226 for 2 (56.4 overs)


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Radio woman is hoovering in the office 
Hoovering? 
Now?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> have you been working out?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 16, 2009)

yay! watching tour de france and drinking tea, i *heart* conferences


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 226 for 2 (56.4 overs)



mini-collapse


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

__~ 

Popped out about an hour ago and Sleeps On Bench Girl was still out there. 
Normally she only does about 12:00-13:00 but still going after 15:00!! 
Dead or just dead tired today?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 16, 2009)

Okay - question, is this fair?

Last Friday my colleague hadn't got any money and had gone overdrawn so I leant him a tenner from the Lottery Syndocate Fund (which I look after) and he promised to pay me back tomorrow i.e when I would next be using the money to buy lotto tickets, because he had a cheque which was due to clear earlier this week.

Anyway he is off work tomorrow so I asked him if he could give me the tenner and he said, sorry, but he can't as he still has no money and can I wait until we are paid next week. That would be fine but he has just come back from lunch having bought himself two comics and a munny (small toy thing) which I know will have cost him more than a tenner.

So now I will have to put a tenner into the lotto kitty out of my own money as I will need it tomorrow.

Part of me feels guilty because why shouldn't he cheer himself up with something as I know how depressing it is to have no money (I have very little left this month too)  but the other part of me is annoyed because he promised he would pay it back today out of the, now cleared cheque, but hasn't.

Am I being an unreasonable killjoy or do I have a point?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Newbie?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Newbie?



No - it's my colleague and closest friend


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 16, 2009)

fucking tell him tbh. and nick his comics.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2009)

kidnap the munny


----------



## Yetman (Jul 16, 2009)

Sounds like an ideal situation to perfect your ovary headbutt technique QOG. Remember, get close enough before bending down to tie your shoelaces to take your opponent unawares, too much distance can lead to a facefanny moment which lets face it, neither of you want.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 16, 2009)

Shit. Its a him. Just kick him in the bollocks then


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2009)

piss in the kettle


then make him a cup of tea


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

It is poor form but sometimes most have been guilty of not thinking about putting people out like that.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Close now


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Who gets 8000?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 16, 2009)

cripes, i'm all nervous now.....


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

__~ 

Will see when I get back


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2009)

Queeny should whip her bra off

Horrible things they are anyway


I have done very little today.  I have been looking at stuff, and intending to do it, and then looking at other stuff (like right now) but it's all so borrrring, and anyway, the bank manager is giving us thumbs up/down tomorrow, so that's kinda demotivating


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Or not?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2009)

I bet someone sneaks in for the 8k while I have to waste time waiting to be allowed to post again


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 16, 2009)

are you in the yellow jersey now?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Or not?



You utter cunt bajjy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks all - I think I feel closest to what Badgers said, it's not good from but I am sure I have done somethign similar.

I think partly it is because he knows he can get away with it with me - that makes it sounds harsher than I mean, what I mean is we often buy each other things and then pay each other back whenever iyswim

Though I may just nick his stuff and wee in the kettle anyway


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Mwah, mwah, mwah!!!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2009)

*pushes bajjy off his bike*


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 16, 2009)

dont let anyone you work with borrow money.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 16, 2009)

if you win the lottery tomorrow, he's fucking shafted if you ask me


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> are you in the yellow jersey now?











sojourner said:


> You utter cunt bajjy





Now Stella owns the thread I have to take every little thing I can!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 16, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> if you win the lottery tomorrow, he's fucking shafted if you ask me





We never fucking win anything - we must be the unluckiest 14 people in Britain, I think in the last year we have won a tenner and that's it!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Now Stella owns the thread I have to take every little thing I can!



you are back in front, she's been a bit lax this afternoon


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 16, 2009)

I need to think of a business name.....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 16, 2009)

king the mountains (and the thread)


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I need to think of a business name.....



what's the business - is it the make up malarkey ?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 16, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I need to think of a business name.....



Slap and Tickle Limited!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 16, 2009)

aye...

G said I should call it 'you can't go out like that!' lol

rupert makes me feel ill btw....


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I need to think of a business name.....



TP Ltd? 
Teepee Ltd? 

Check the names here


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> TP Ltd?
> Teepee Ltd?



I aint havin fuckall associated with my online stuff lol I wanna win clients, not fuckin lose em, they cant know what I'm really like ffs


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 16, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Slap and Tickle Limited!



thats going on the list 

I actually really like this, I must be having an off day because like why the fuck didn't I think of that...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

I have two limited companies
They are both pretty much my names but with a twist


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 16, 2009)

Bodgers.
Budgers.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 16, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Bodgers.
> Budgers.



lol 

ohhhh paulie I has something to show you!! will pm! think you might like it...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 16, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> thats going on the list
> 
> I actually really like this, I must be having an off day because like why the fuck didn't I think of that...



It's the heat!

My other suggestion would be "Collars and Cuffs" but that's just 'cos I like the phrase


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Make Up The Drag Ltd


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 16, 2009)

collars and cuffs would be a hairdresser surely 

and you are right, it's probably the heat, the brain functions are moving slow.... fuckin poxy cunt of a illness, its well shit man, it's not even glam or anything like cancer is 

my fuckin knees are acheing like a cunt, thats probably tiredness though...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 16, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> lol
> 
> ohhhh paulie I has something to show you!! will pm! think you might like it...


*clears inbox*


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 16, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> *clears inbox*



you never needed to do that, I already sended it... or are you trying to make out you are popular? lol


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 16, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> collars and cuffs would be a hairdresser surely
> 
> and you are right, it's probably the heat, the brain functions are moving slow.... fuckin poxy cunt of a illness, its well shit man, it's not even glam or anything like cancer is
> 
> my fuckin knees are acheing like a cunt, thats probably tiredness though...



Me too - I am like a bad body popper today I am jerking so much.

I think that is why I was all upset about the lotto thing. Normally something like that wouldn't bother me but I've been a bit tired and tetchy all day and wanted a moan.

Sorry folks


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 16, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> you never needed to do that, I already sended it... or are you trying to make out you are popular? lol


yeh man, you've give the game away


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Talky Man just went off on one


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 16, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yeh man, you've give the game away



lol I'm well slow today...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Talky Man just went off on one



See it is the heat - it is doing it to everyone


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 16, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Me too - I am like a bad body popper today I am jerking so much.
> 
> I think that is why I was all upset about the lotto thing. Normally something like that wouldn't bother me but I've been a bit tired and tetchy all day and wanted a moan.



moaning is good


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 16, 2009)

Right - I am outta here. Laters y'all.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Fading fast here
Need to go out to meet someone after work 
Would rather go straight home but will be an early night tomorrow.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm still ere, gonna be about all evening, am downloading fonts, only just got my CS suite back the other day, spent 2 fucking hours installing the cunt  I downloaded all me print templates already, I gotta go to the shop for something for dinner, I'm not very hungry tho...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Hula-Hoop anyone?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 16, 2009)

what flavour?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2009)

flavour?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 16, 2009)

fucking come on


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2009)

i'll have 8, and put one of each finger


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 16, 2009)

fat thumbs?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fat thumbs?



it's just wrong to use the thumbs


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 16, 2009)

lol fat thumbs, I bet he does got em...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 16, 2009)

not its snot. 

its more wrong to use the toes....urk!?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2009)

actually I have small hands, rather girlie like tbf


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> actually I have small hands, rather girlie like tbf



quoted for prosperity, martys got girl hands!!!!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## pengaleng (Jul 16, 2009)

I've always thought that blokes who have small girl hands are all just god's chosen trannies deep down. 

Are you a trannie Marty?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2009)

I have child/girl hands 

Fucking hard to get up but guess what Draggers......







It is Freeday and no more sleeps till the weekend!!! 
Made it through work yesterday and slept okay but still tired, somehow the weekend is keeping me upright. 
Have hassle stuff to do today and doubt I wilkl even make the pub at lunch but gonna make it.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 17, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I've always thought that blokes who have small girl hands are all just god's chosen trannies deep down.
> 
> Are you a trannie Marty?



i'd be the world's least convincing woman, unless you only saw my hands, plus I hate shaving, and would probably get kicked out of trannie club


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2009)

Office now
Boss Mans last day before a week off 
Talky Man and Failed Actor are both out 
Radio Woman and Corporate Guy are going to court to serve some papers

Have not yet woken up, don't fancy coffee, have Cranberry & Pomegranate juice in the fridge


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 17, 2009)

Morning! Am at home and relaxed about being a Drag Thread worker instead of Drag Thread Boss. It's all cool.

I have a radio interview to produce and a concept to  write up.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2009)

Morning

Today is the day - nazi bank manager promised us a decision by today.

Motivation is, unsurprisingly, completely lacking


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 17, 2009)

Good luck aaaaaaaargh!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2009)

Cheers stella

Am trying to not be all morose, but it ain't easy.  I actually feel like getting very drunk right now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 17, 2009)

Is this it then? If he says 'no' you have to pack up and go home?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 17, 2009)

good luck with that Soj, and good luck to all draggers today, it's friday!!!


----------



## aqua (Jul 17, 2009)

Good luck soj 

today I have a 1200 word report to write

which is of course why I'm on here and email and arsebook


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm only awake cus I gotta go to my dads house....


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2009)

Talky Man just being given the bullet as I type


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 17, 2009)

Fired?!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Talky Man just being given the bullet as I type



bet that shut him up 

this weekend I am meeting up with an old college mate, who I haven't seen since 1987, she's one of them yankees


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is this it then? If he says 'no' you have to pack up and go home?



Dunno what exactly will happen.  Boss has said we will have to fold the company - so how long that will take, with all the various partners, suppliers, legal paperwork etc, I don't know.  There would be a LOT to sort out.  It wouldn't be just a case of fucking off home.  

I hate being in this fucking limbo


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2009)

Yep, he will never be in the office again. 
Not because of the irritation levels but basically he has done nothing. 
Hate stuff like this but sometimes it is right


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 17, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Dunno what exactly will happen.  Boss has said we will have to fold the company - so how long that will take, with all the various partners, suppliers, legal paperwork etc, I don't know.  There would be a LOT to sort out.  It wouldn't be just a case of fucking off home.
> 
> I hate being in this fucking limbo



Good luck - hope it is positive news.



Badgers said:


> Yep, he will never be in the office again.
> Not because of the irritation levels but basically he has done nothing.
> Hate stuff like this but sometimes it is right



Oh dear ....but enjoy the silence


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Dunno what exactly will happen.  Boss has said we will have to fold the company - so how long that will take, with all the various partners, suppliers, legal paperwork etc, I don't know.  There would be a LOT to sort out.  It wouldn't be just a case of fucking off home.
> 
> I hate being in this fucking limbo





I did all this in January and the limbo is the worst babes.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 17, 2009)

blimey, all going on this morning, good luck with the nazi bank man soj.

i feel somewhat discombobulated today, probably partly due to falling asleep on couch until 3am after too much beerios


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I did all this in January and the limbo is the worst babes.



 I know.  Just had boss on, shouting at me for trying to hold the fucking fort.  Apparently I should just not bother about legal contracts and fulfilment of them because he thinks so.

tosser.  that's the way to go eh?  sorry for being so miserable chaps.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 17, 2009)

talky man should have done less talking lol


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 17, 2009)

Morning all.

Bit rubbish here too, we were all given a graph showing revenue vs break even over the last few months last night.  I'm not sure why, it wasn't really explained


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 17, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I know.  Just had boss on, shouting at me for trying to hold the fucking fort.  Apparently I should just not bother about legal contracts and fulfilment of them because he thinks so.
> 
> tosser.  that's the way to go eh?  sorry for being so miserable chaps.



All stressed out 

What a horrible day


----------



## ovaltina (Jul 17, 2009)

Past deadline... past caring...

I'm going to get a 75p Macaroni Cheese microwave meal from Sainsbury's, and some wholemeal pitta bread to go with my brocoli and stilton soup.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 17, 2009)

I arent going to my dads now because G has a sniffles and I thought he told me dad like, but me dads like well ills and stuff and like he really cant afford to get a cold.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 17, 2009)

So what you gonna do instead? Yer hair?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 17, 2009)

Go back to bed probably, or go to Dalston... oh what a choice!

actually I think I'm gonna work on my empire...


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2009)

fucks sake - even better.  it's gonna be fucking monday now before we hear 

still, boss just rang and apologised.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 17, 2009)

Jesus christ soj!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I know.  Just had boss on, shouting at me for trying to hold the fucking fort.  Apparently I should just not bother about legal contracts and fulfilment of them because he thinks so.
> 
> tosser.  that's the way to go eh?  sorry for being so miserable chaps.



Trying to do the right thing babes 

When the company that owned us went under they just dropped everything and legged it out the country. We had to deal with their angry suppliers and stuff for weeks and weeks with no answers for them. I feel your pain babes but hang in there.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 17, 2009)

I am now putting my sunglasses on.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 17, 2009)

Morning ya filthy fuckin shmucks


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 17, 2009)

ahh I was just thinking about you... you aint subscribed to any porn sites have you? theres someone on mine that looks a lot like you....  

I have just spotted a WELL cute dude.... (not ur pic) lol


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2009)

Pron


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 17, 2009)

aye...

why do some people talk like they are in the famous five or some shit, it's well shit and irritating, and basically no one talks like that apart from stuck up poor people trying to be something they clearly are not.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 17, 2009)

Pics


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 17, 2009)

cant hotlink stella, it's a porn site... lol


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 17, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> cant hotlink stella, it's a porn site... lol



Right click > save > attach


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2009)

minge


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 17, 2009)

cock


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Right click > save > attach



right clicks disabled you idiot, as if I don't know how to do right click save!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 17, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> right clicks disabled you idiot, as if I don't know how to do right click save!!!!



Prnt Scrn then!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2009)

Email from boss man



> Talky Man thanks you all for making him feel welcome



(((shame)))


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Prnt Scrn then!



 fuck yous I cant remember how to do it, it's like shift and another key, apple key maybe and the number three and I cannot be fucked to google it, I do not need to know how to do print screen.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 17, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> ahh I was just thinking about you... you aint subscribed to any porn sites have you? theres someone on mine that looks a lot like you....
> 
> I have just spotted a WELL cute dude.... (not ur pic) lol



Oh yeah?  

I'm pretty sure I havent no. Shit. Maybe I have when I was pissed or something?? Fucking booze man. Send me the link. 

Although I might look at it when I get home - last time I got clocked by a whole canteen full of people looking at cock on the naked thread, I dont want that happening again. They'll think I'm looking at naked pics of myself at work


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 17, 2009)

not naked, a site user... like a porn junkie,....


----------



## Yetman (Jul 17, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> not naked, a site user... like a porn junkie,....



Oh totally then


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 17, 2009)

WOOT!!!! I just found my mate millar on facebook, she's fucking properly stunning!!!! <3


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2009)

Not feeling that great still after the man/swine/alpine flu/aids this week but invited to the pub for lunch by the boss man. 
Normally this is a four pint affair but today I must be good.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 17, 2009)

dragging fucking week is ending with a 15 minute unscheduled "catch up" with my boss (NEVER a good thing...).  FFS.  And pay day is on monday, so no way to go out and let loose on the world in a bout of exhaustion-fuelled binge drinking.  Still, we have kittens in our house atm.  I can tease and taunt them with a shoelace, which will be pretty pain free...


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2009)

Kittens are always good, they are a cure-all 

Well, I have reviewed a lease, am email-arguing again with knobhead estate agent and his new hoppo (estate agents and solicitors - experts in dragging shit out to justify their fucking charges), had two voicemails from boss (am not answering the fucking phone to him the cunt) all whingy and sheepish, and am now doing fuck ALL for the rest of the day

fuck em

cunts

I'd like to fuck off home, but I have to set someone's alarm for them   Actually, if she goes at 4, so am I.  I feel 'ill'


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 17, 2009)

oh christ man... the dreaded unscheduled catch up.... dread........


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 17, 2009)

Right. I need to start my filing. I may be gone for some time


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 17, 2009)

right I *MUST* get my arse in gear and fuckoff down to make up supplies.... I'm getting a headache...


----------



## Yetman (Jul 17, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right. I need to start my filing. I may be gone for some time



Thought that said fling then 

3 hour conf call coming up. Arse 

The drugs I was expecting today are no longer coming. And the party I was playing at on Sunday has been cancelled to bad weather. SHIT. This is balls man. Weekend has turned from a potential stonker into some sort of half dead sea creature flapping about on the shore getting prodded with a stick by a curious passer by with bad eyesight....

This sort of fellow:


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2009)

3 pint lunch on a Friday 
Solid result and nearly half two already


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2009)

I wanna live in the Wye Valley by the way


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I wanna live in the Wye Valley by the way



That's nice bajjy 

Why?  Did it come up over lunch?

If I was at home now, I would be drinking.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Did it come up over lunch?



Nah, we have friend who live on the top of Symonds Yat that we stay with a fair bit. Also saw this advert in The Metro this morning. 

This view kinda makes you wanna be there too

Kinda makes you wanna live there eh?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 17, 2009)

I am eidting some audio of myself on the radio and, while I sound fab, it's night on impossible to get anyting decent out of it cuz of my fat manager


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2009)

Need wee


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Nah, we have friend who live on the top of Symonds Yat that we stay with a fair bit. Also saw this advert in The Metro this morning.
> 
> This view kinda makes you wanna be there too
> 
> Kinda makes you wanna live there eh?



Yeh, nice

I prefer coastal places myself like.  Cornwall would be ideal for me.  

Jesus, is it only 3 o fucking clock?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Need wee



I've just had one . Am now filling up again on tea.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Nah, we have friend who live on the top of Symonds Yat that we stay with a fair bit. Also saw this advert in The Metro this morning.
> 
> This view kinda makes you wanna be there too
> 
> Kinda makes you wanna live there eh?



i had a dirty weekend in symonds yat   about 20 years ago


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2009)

Speaking to chancers and jokers for the Friday lols


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2009)

Just had a twix.

Managed to piss someone off on gaydargirls - I have a remarkable ability to do this without even trying 

Think I'll go the shop and buy tonight's wine and crisps.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2009)

Have Nik-Naks in drawer
Have no appitite 
Beer fixed me


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2009)

If Britain was upper class only would the days drag?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> If Britain was upper class only would the days drag?



there would be no internet - the days would last forever


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> If Britain was upper class only would the days drag?



Nah - I'd be orf out on the 'orses all day.  Then back for high tea


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2009)

Grrr
Nobody works or takes calls or anything on a Friday afternoon
I am half cut by the way


----------



## Yetman (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm totally sober. This is the uncut version of me. Give me 41 mins though


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2009)

Fight?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Fight?



Nudie fight like in "Women in Love" please


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 17, 2009)

phew! busy afternoon, now 45 minutes from pubbage with a mate


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 17, 2009)

Right - 5 mins and then I am OUTTA HERE FOR A WEEK!! I mean work, not this thread 

Have a good weekend y'all!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 17, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right - 5 mins and then I am OUTTA HERE FOR A WEEK!! I mean work, not this thread
> 
> Have a good weekend y'all!



nice one !  35 minutes then it's the weekend, beerage calls


----------



## Yetman (Jul 17, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nudie fight like in "Women in Love" please



*raises eyebrow*

I'm not drunk yet. But yes I'm up for it. Its a great way to let your inner gay out whilst still looking manly and aggressive


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2009)

I am yawning and stuff


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 17, 2009)

I just read a book in the bath

*streeetches*

Days oooffffffff


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2009)

Still yawning 
Can't leave early today as I have to meet some chick at 18:30 
Three pints at lunch, flu recovery and office is killing me softy this afternoon


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2009)

Loser ex punter of mine that went bust owing my loads just started a new company 
Have blacklisted him industry wide for the vengence on a Friday afternoon


----------



## marty21 (Jul 17, 2009)

off to pub


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2009)

I left early with a 'migraine'

Home now, with a glass of wine and a spliff at the ready


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice one Sojjy! 
Can't have been good today! 

I am edging towards the door already!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2009)

Already mentally out the door 
Just a few more minutes of locking up and see you winners on Monday


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Nice one Sojjy!
> Can't have been good today!
> 
> I am edging towards the door already!



No, it has not been a good day.  I was trying not to cry on the way home, but I fucking did   Then stuck some Calexico on and that soothed me

Fuck it, work is done.  Don't have to face all the shit again til monday

have a good un bajjy, and all the draggers


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice weekend, bed by 11pm last night but could not sleep at all. No idea why but brain would not switch off and gave up in the end, finally really needing sleep about an hour before it was time to get up. Now feel like ten sacks of crap and only have decaf coffee in the house. Hopefully work will be kind on me today but so much to do and know that after lunch I will be nodding off at my desk. 

Good start to the week....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


>



this ^^^^


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2009)

*whispers* in other news though Mart: there is a new PQ thread in London & South East...


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *whispers* in other news though Mart: there is a new PQ thread in London & South East...



is it tonight?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2009)

No it bloody isn't! :d


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

It is the 27th which I can't bloody make. 
Destined never to make it to a PQ ever at this rate. 

The commute woke me up somewhat and now have real coffee in hand which is also helping a bit. Will invest my eight hour working day planning for a meeting tomorrow, reading a proposal, cleaning up the inbox and generally dithering about before my early 4pm departure and sleep by 8pm latest.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 20, 2009)

Well, I successfully managed to banish work from my head all weekend

Today should be decision day.  Either way - fucked if I'm breaking my back doing much


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

Good work on the weekend Sojjy, hope things become clearer soon.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 20, 2009)

Cheers bajjy

think I'm gonna do some ironing now


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

Oooh, I have a meeting tomorrow and need a shirt doing


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2009)

hope it goes well Soj!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> hope it goes well Soj!



This - hope it's okay


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It is the 27th which I can't bloody make.
> Destined never to make it to a PQ ever at this rate.



Whichever. Go and say that in the thread to give it a legitimate bump pls


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 20, 2009)

morning. late start as i had to drop my bike off for service and then missed the bus cos was daydreaming at the bus stop.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning. late start as i had to drop my bike off for service and then missed the bus cos was daydreaming at the bus stop.



What were you daydreaming about? I almost exclusively daydream about boys.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 20, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning. late start as i had to drop my bike off for service and then missed the bus cos was *daydreaming at the bus stop*.



I like that 

I have had to stop reading at the bus stop because I kept missing buses


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

Is 10am too early for a cheese and marmite sarnie? 
I only made two up so will have to stretch them out till 4pm.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 20, 2009)

i was day dreaming about nothing in particular really, just sitting there watching the world go by. then i realised that the 393's were also sailing by and not stopping


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i was day dreaming about nothing in particular really, just sitting there watching the world go by. then i realised that the 393's were also sailing by and not stopping



you saw two 393 buses  that's a first, usually have to wait ages for even one of those


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 20, 2009)

that was the worst of it. 2 buses arriving and departing together. that was when i knew that i was now in for a long wait.....


----------



## sojourner (Jul 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Oooh, I have a meeting tomorrow and need a shirt doing



 heh - sorry, too late, all done now 

cheers again all.  will be glad to finally know one way or tother

Meanwhile, the ironing is done, dishes are done, washing's about to go out on the line, bed has been changed, and I'm gonna brush up, hoover, and MOP eek the kitchen floor now. (I only mop twice a year usually)


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2009)

Morning all.

We're getting a tax inspection today, the guy is due imminently.  Annoying boss is shitting herself (not literally, fortunately)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 20, 2009)

our place could do with a quick hoovering if you're on the case like soj


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

Trying to make calls
Keep getting emails asking for stuff

Had a quick __~ just now and gazed across the park at the people frolicking in the sun with envy. 
Saw Stupidly Fit Asian Girl Who Jogs In Lycra but she was walking along hand in hand with some rich looking handsome type.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 20, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> our place could do with a quick hoovering if you're on the case like soj



Nah mate, you're alright.  Housework is bad enough, and I'm only doing mine as displacement and distraction


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

Woken up a bit but can still feel the pending madness behind the eyes.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2009)

Is fag break time but I'm wrestling with a document.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

My next __~ will be in around 25mins 

Until then I am wasting my day talking to idiots who want work done but don't like making decisions or spending money.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 20, 2009)

Have tidyed, dusted and sprayed loads of Mr. Sheen about the front room. I've put some books aside for the charity shop and berated Mr. QofG's for his piles of random CD's. I feel virtuous


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 20, 2009)

I've managed to stop playing internet scrabble and put the washing machine on.....it wasn't easy but I feel proud of myself now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2009)

I need a pee and a fag and to eat this salad.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

Monday seems to be heavy with da drag


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 20, 2009)

I need to go shopping and to the gym...it isn't gonna be easy at this rate...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

Only 30mins for lunch today
Don't need to do anything though, will probably stroll a bit in the park and rest my weary eyes


----------



## Yetman (Jul 20, 2009)

Morning you crusty bunch of lepers 

Got into work this morning at 10.40. Got actually brought up on it as well which was unfortunate. Will have to be more careful in future


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2009)

Beginning of the end Yetman


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't wanna jinx it, but I think I'm steadily going back into remission....  

this pleases me somewhat.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I don't wanna jinx it, but I think I'm steadily going back into remission....
> 
> this pleases me somewhat.



Oh good. You gonna get yer muff fixed then?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 20, 2009)

aye


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

Woop


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 20, 2009)

is that an ashes-related whoop badgers?


----------



## Yetman (Jul 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh good. You gonna get yer muff fixed then?



Whats up with yer muff?! 

Nice one on the remission tho


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 20, 2009)

I really don't wanna get too hopeful about this leg business.... but like, I'm pretty fuckin happy right now.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> is that an ashes-related whoop badgers?



bone related


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 20, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Whats up with yer muff?!
> 
> Nice one on the remission tho



nowt, gonna get me pubes lasered off cus I can't be fucked to deal with maintenance any more...


----------



## Yetman (Jul 20, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> nowt, gonna get me pubes lasered off cus I can't be fucked to deal with maintenance any more...



Lazy cunt


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 20, 2009)

Went to switch over from JSA to Single Parent benefit today.

Well, the missus has actually come back, but fuck it, it's only for a month tops.  

It's notable how much more friendly the Single Parent allowance people are than the condescending JSA people who just try to make you feel guilty.

This woman was like 'Well I'll print you off loads of jobs, and you can apply for them if you want, but you can make them into paper planes if you want, and like I say, we're here to help you, so if you want to find a job, we'll give you suggestions, but if you don't, that's fine too'.

Compare that with the JSA people and their menacing glares and their 'Look, we don't want to give you this money unless you absolutely have to have it, so listen to me now, sonny jim...'

And then people wonder why having kids is so attractive to people at the lower end of the economic spectrum.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 20, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> nowt, gonna get me pubes lasered off cus I can't be fucked to deal with maintenance any more...



the whole shebang? or brazilian stylee? i am quite up for doing this - can you let us know how it goes... ta


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 20, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> the whole shebang? or brazilian stylee? i am quite up for doing this - can you let us know how it goes... ta



not like all of it, probably brazilian, it's gonna cost a lot though :\ so I dunno yet, but this is the plan.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2009)

I sit opposite a 7.5 months pregnant woman. She is tiny, like 4'10, and has some parasitic wriggling little human larvae inside her!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 20, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> not like all of it, probably brazilian, it's gonna cost a lot though :\ so I dunno yet, but this is the plan.



how much is a lot?  another friend of mine recommended this and i'm seriously considering. am sick of spending my life contemplating the state of my pubes...


----------



## Lea (Jul 20, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Went to switch over from JSA to Single Parent benefit today.
> 
> Well, the missus has actually come back, but fuck it, it's only for a month tops.
> 
> ...




I thought that you were teaching or doing teacher training?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 20, 2009)

Lea said:


> I thought that you were teaching or doing teacher training?



I didn't pass that.  Been looking for a job since April.  Sweet F.a up here, even just in the way of office monkey jobs .  Reapplied to do secondary somewhere nearer home but now considering just going back to China if I get the very very good job that has just replied to me as a possible - having a phone interview tomorrow hopefully.

They pay 2000 quid a month, so returning to Britain on a regular basis would not be difficult - something which always made it hard for me living there before.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 20, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> how much is a lot?  another friend of mine recommended this and i'm seriously considering. am sick of spending my life contemplating the state of my pubes...



I know how you feel man, imagine never having to do em again.... I think it's only about 600 quid for the lot if you go to like a regular beauty salon, if you are looking at somewhere like harley street it's more like 500 quid per session!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

Heading towards 2pm now and that good with the 4pm finish in the bag already


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow this day is zipping by!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

Zipping is a good word


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 20, 2009)

Spring has sprung after all that rain.

Oh, hang on, it's summer.

Still feels kind of springy to me.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Zipping is a good word


----------



## Lea (Jul 20, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I didn't pass that.  Been looking for a job since April.  Sweet F.a up here, even just in the way of office monkey jobs .  Reapplied to do secondary somewhere nearer home but now considering just going back to China if I get the very very good job that has just replied to me as a possible - having a phone interview tomorrow hopefully.
> 
> They pay 2000 quid a month, so returning to Britain on a regular basis would not be difficult - something which always made it hard for me living there before.



Sorry to hear that you didn't pass the teacher training. I was also thinking of doing the PGCE for primary school with French but decided that I couldn't afford to take a whole year off work. 

Good luck with the phone interview tomorrow! £2000 pm for China is very very good indeed. Let's hope you get the job.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

Everything printed for meeting tomorrow in Worthing. 
Suit needs to be lugged back from office tonight but only two hours till I hit the road.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2009)

Today has been a bad day, off at 4pm to go to dentist though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Everything printed for meeting tomorrow in Worthing.
> Suit needs to be lugged back from office tonight but only two hours till I hit the road.



Whereabouts in Worthing are you going?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 20, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I know how you feel man, imagine never having to do em again.... I think it's only about 600 quid for the lot if you go to like a regular beauty salon, if you are looking at somewhere like harley street it's more like 500 quid per session!



fookin jesus h christ! need to get me a rich husband, pronto!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 20, 2009)

Lea said:


> Sorry to hear that you didn't pass the teacher training. I was also thinking of doing the PGCE for primary school with French but decided that I couldn't afford to take a whole year off work.
> 
> Good luck with the phone interview tomorrow! £2000 pm for China is very very good indeed. Let's hope you get the job.



Now the Uni I applied for secondary French to have contacted me offering me an interview.



What to do ... the job in china would be very good and would give me free licence to travel where I wanted without getting me ear chewed off, and save loads of dosh... but if it went pearshaped my options would be much more limited... On the other hand, what if I go through the hell that this year has been all over again, and still don't pass.

The PGCE is the most ludicrous thing ever


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 20, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> fookin jesus h christ! need to get me a rich husband, pronto!



I know man, loads init, but think of the results, I'd say it was totally fucking worth it!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 20, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I know man, loads init, but think of the results, I'd say it was totally fucking worth it!



even more worth it if someone else paid for it. trouble is, it's a bit of a chicken/egg scenario, that one. rich husbands don't tend to like hairy muffs...


----------



## Lea (Jul 20, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Now the Uni I applied for secondary French to have contacted me offering me an interview.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ummm, tough decision to make. Did you actually go through the whole course for primary French? Now you are considering a PGCE for secondary French. I would have thought that the latter would be even more difficult as you would need a higher level of French to teach at Secondary level. 

I would go for the job in China and see how that goes. If it doesn't work out after a while you could still apply for another PGCE secondary later on and in that way you would have earned and saved more money for the future.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 20, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> even more worth it if someone else paid for it. trouble is, it's a bit of a chicken/egg scenario, that one. rich husbands don't tend to like hairy muffs...



yeah, tell me about it.... 

I'm trying to get a sugar daddy atm, but since the economy collapsed all the traders just fuck off home after work and don't hang around in the bars as much


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2009)

Jesus - PGSE and gold-digging no-muffs in the same thread. Something's gotta give!

*Upsidedownwalrus and Lea: OUT OF THE POOL! NOW!*


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 20, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm trying to get a sugar daddy atm, but since the economy collapsed all the traders just fuck off home after work and don't hang around in the bars as much



hm i was chattin to my mate about this the other day (as you do) and she pointed out that while most of them ain't out and about these days, the one's that are must be fuckin minted. hope springs eternal my dear teeps, hope springs eternal...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Jesus - PGSE and gold-digging no-muffs in the same thread. Something's gotta give!
> 
> *Upsidedownwalrus and Lea: OUT OF THE POOL! NOW!*


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 20, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> hm i was chattin to my mate about this the other day (as you do) and she pointed out that while most of them ain't out and about these days, the one's that are must be fuckin minted. hope springs eternal my dear teeps, hope springs eternal...



why can't it just be easy.... man there should be classifieds for this shit....


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Whereabouts in Worthing are you going?



Right next to the station on Richmond Road. 
Only about a one hour meeting but kills my day.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> why can't it just be easy.... man there should be classifieds for this shit....


There probably are


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 20, 2009)

Lea said:


> Ummm, tough decision to make. Did you actually go through the whole course for primary French? Now you are considering a PGCE for secondary French. I would have thought that the latter would be even more difficult as you would need a higher level of French to teach at Secondary level.



Well, the French aspect of Primary French wasn't the issue.  I didn't actually get to the bit where I would have taught French (the final placement).  In fact my tutor said that my French was by far the best on the course... It was the maths and science and my generally being totally disorganised and that being not helped at all by having a boisterous 3 and a half year old who insists on my attention for every waking second, which did me in...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 20, 2009)

Right, OK, I'll leave the pool then.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2009)

**Blows whistle really hard**

*Out!*


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 20, 2009)

The fortune teller at my graduation ball said I would get married to someone for her money.

Hope springs eternal.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Right next to the station on Richmond Road.
> Only about a one hour meeting but kills my day.



Is not next to station....

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...7432,-0.380487&spn=0.026788,0.055017&t=h&z=14

I mean - it's not far by any means but not next to...


----------



## Lea (Jul 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Jesus - PGSE and gold-digging no-muffs in the same thread. Something's gotta give!
> 
> *Upsidedownwalrus and Lea: OUT OF THE POOL! NOW!*





Why can't the gold-digging no muffs leave the pool?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 20, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Hope springs eternal.



keeping my fingers crossed for you dude


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 20, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> keeping my fingers crossed for you dude


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 20, 2009)

Lea said:


> Why can't the gold-digging no muffs leave the pool?



You think this is a democracy?


----------



## Lea (Jul 20, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> The fortune teller at my graduation ball said I would get married to someone for her money.
> 
> Hope springs eternal.



I thought you were happily married to your Chinese lady? You looking to upgrade for a wealthier model?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

__~ 

Should not really but it kills 5/6 minutes


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2009)

i spilled water all over my crotch earlier in a bottle mishap, all dried out now


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 20, 2009)

Lea said:


> I thought you were happily married to your Chinese lady? You looking to upgrade for a wealthier model?



Well it's been pretty stormy... TBH though we'd both be much happier if she was the one making the money, I have so much stuff I can do if I'm stuck at home - like actually really concentrate on my writing for one thing.  And she'd be much happier out there running a business than stuck at home...


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i spilled water all over my crotch earlier in a bottle mishap, all dried out now



saw this on facebook but didn't comment as i knew you were lying and actually you'd just pissed yourself. you're so predictable marty. i mean, honestly, how many times has this happened now??


----------



## Yetman (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Dolly you radge, where you bin man? How the fuck goes it?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

Getting busier on here


----------



## Lea (Jul 20, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Well it's been pretty stormy... TBH though we'd both be much happier if she was the one making the money, I have so much stuff I can do if I'm stuck at home - like actually really concentrate on my writing for one thing.  And she'd be much happier out there running a business than stuck at home...



I suppose it would be easier then for her to go out and earn money if you were back in China. 

I would definitely go back to China if offered that job rather than go through another year of studies without promise of a job. There would be less pressure for you both.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 20, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Hello Dolly you radge, where you bin man? How the fuck goes it?



ello ello. i've been off the radar, working hard, getting a promotion and having a silly rebound fling with a tosser who ruined my life for about three months. but  i'm back now, i'm back! good to go, ready for action and up for some fun. how's tricks with you homie?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Getting busier on here



It's fucking deafening


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> saw this on facebook but didn't comment as i knew you were lying and actually you'd just pissed yourself. you're so predictable marty. i mean, honestly, how many times has this happened now??



cross platform media 



and it did happen


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

Some bloke told me to 'sharpen his pencil' on the phone
My response was 'huh' at first but then realised he wants me to drop my price


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Some bloke told me to 'sharpen his pencil' on the phone



kinky


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Some bloke told me to 'sharpen his pencil' on the phone
> My response was 'huh' at first but then realised he wants me to drop my price


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Some bloke told me to 'sharpen his pencil' on the phone
> My response was 'huh' at first but then realised he wants me to drop my price



are you wearing a low cut top? maybe he wanted you to drop the pencil like


----------



## Yetman (Jul 20, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> ello ello. i've been off the radar, working hard, getting a promotion and having a silly rebound fling with a tosser who ruined my life for about three months. but  i'm back now, i'm back! good to go, ready for action and up for some fun. how's tricks with you homie?



Nice one! And dont say I didnt warn you  still, got to do these things eh. Life would be full of boring normalness and mundanity without the odd stressball thrown in there 

I'm sound though. Just a bit in need of some time off from the rat race to get my shit together  

Good to hear your back in the game though, look after yourself mate 


....ffs....in the game, I said in the game!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

Past 3pm now people
Only about 50 minutes more for this Badger and then out the fookin door innit


----------



## sojourner (Jul 20, 2009)

Housework all done, exercising done, still no word from the bank

Time to make an elaborate curry then 

'sharpen the pencil' HA  the fucking knob


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

I have made his pencil 15% sharper and we haz a deal


----------



## sojourner (Jul 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have made his pencil 15% sharper and we haz a deal



 nice one bajjy, even if it probably did make you sick in your mouth a bit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2009)

How are you soj? Wha'gwan?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have made his pencil 15% sharper and we haz a deal



lead in your pencil etc etc


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 20, 2009)

i've just sharpened my pencil. literally.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

I have packed my bag but not sharpened pencils
Suit is in suit carrier, blank contract is in briefcase alongside calculator


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have packed my bag but not sharpened pencils
> Suit is in suit carrier, blank contract is in briefcase alongside calculator



Did you see that link I posted about Richmond Road?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Did you see that link I posted about Richmond Road?



Just seen it, looks further on that link than it does in Streetmap. 
They said it was 5mins walk from the station but I have 20mins. 
All good, all good and on that note I am outta here in under 10mins.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2009)

Bye Badgers! 'Enjoy' Worthing! 

It's a dump but it always looks so freakishly _clean_ when I visit.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 20, 2009)

Yetman said:


> ....ffs....in the game, I said in the game!



hmmm, could do with a bit of extra cash actually...


----------



## pootle (Jul 20, 2009)

Afternoon drag fans!

I'm back! Did you miss me? Did I miss anything good/scandalous which I was havin' it (as I believe the kids say) in a field in Hampshire?

I'm not bake at work until Thursday thank fack.  I think I'm going to have a lie down.  And probably sleep until Weds night, so sees you all later.  Innit.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> How are you soj? Wha'gwan?



I'm...a bit weird.  Done fuckloads of housework today though, and just made a STONKING curry - so hey, impending joblessness does have some high points


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 20, 2009)

I missed you Pootle.

Sounds like you've had a first class stonk though


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 20, 2009)

I have managed to complete the gym and shopping chores...don't know how but they are done. Now what? Oh yeah, tenants association meeting at 6pm. Yay!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 20, 2009)

off to collect my bike, laters people


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2009)

I could leave now but I feelw eird because I haven't done any work today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Got the ticket from www.TheTrainLine.com
> They are pretty good if you book a bit in advance and can specify travel time
> www.megatrain.com/uk/ is pretty good too if you really want cheapy cheepy
> 
> Heading up next week on Tuesday 21st



I want to complain about this. I can't find anything cheaper than £7.50 for a single to Shoreham-by-Sea (btw Brighton and Worthing) and Biddley said they can be £3 to Brighton!

I've picked 11am on a Thursday so not exactly prime travelling time


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 20, 2009)

My mate got a single from London to here for 15 quid which I thoguht was very good, although he does arrive at 12.45 at night.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2009)

It's crao. I just chose something 4 weeks in advance and it's still £7.50


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm going to do some work today


----------



## sojourner (Jul 21, 2009)

So am I

Well, _some_


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2009)

Morning draggers
Still in PJs and commute does not start till about half ten today which is wicked
Just switched my PJ bottoms for a pair in the airing cupboard for the warmth and kettle is boiling


----------



## sojourner (Jul 21, 2009)

Just remembered I have a dentist appointment at 10.  Might as well get a few things I need from town while I'm there

That's the morning's work down the swanny then


----------



## pootle (Jul 21, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I missed you Pootle.



Aww! I deffo missed you the most wonkywayupwalrus 



upsidedownwalrus said:


> Sounds like you've had a first class stonk though



It was a totally donking stonk  still feel pretty done in though and NO ONE has offered to come round and gently stroke my head, give us a cuddle and make me a cup of tea.  I'm going to have to man up, get dressed and fetch MY OWN MILK 

Still mooching about at home is better than being at work, innit.

SOJ - what's this about impending unemployment?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I want to complain about this. I can't find anything cheaper than £7.50 for a single to Shoreham-by-Sea (btw Brighton and Worthing) and Biddley said they can be £3 to Brighton!
> 
> I've picked 11am on a Thursday so not exactly prime travelling time



I think the cheapest I got was London to Manchester for £5 each way but that was booked 2/3 months in advance. I think £7.50 is pretty fair though, it is possible to get cheaper but you are normally then getting on a coach.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 21, 2009)

pootle said:


> Aww! I deffo missed you the most wonkywayupwalrus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh - sounds like a good time was had at Glade poot

Meh - am STILL waiting for decision from bank manager whether they are going to pull the overdraft or give us a big fat loan.  Probably the former, given what he's said already, which means we have to go tits up


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2009)

Not having coffee this morning as we have run out. 

Instead went to the huge tin of teabags and sachets I have hoarded from hotels/conferences/meetings over the months and years. Found a sachet of 'ginger drink' which looked interesting and popped a slice of lemon in it. Not bad actually and probably all detox goodness or something. Reckon I have got a couple of months supplies of 'wacky' teas to keep me going.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 21, 2009)

Mornin' all

Have woken up feeling like someone has beaten me up - still at home so can go back to bed if I want.

Fancy doing some baking today - cakes or biscuits - before the nervous set in.

First night of "Much Ado" tonight


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Meh - am STILL waiting for decision from bank manager whether they are going to pull the overdraft or give us a big fat loan.  Probably the former, given what he's said already, which means we have to go tits up



So you feeling it is pretty much a done deal? 
Problem is I find it next to impossible to work when things are really uncertain. 

Time for me to get off my arse shortly and dither towards the bath


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 21, 2009)

Did soemone say biscuits?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Did soemone say biscuits?



Am off to peruse my baking book and decide whih ones to make....or I may just go back to bed


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2009)

Time for some toast it seems but what Marmite to have? 

Original 
Guinness 
Champagne
Marstons


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Time for some toast it seems but what Marmite to have?
> 
> Original
> Guinness
> ...



you have snack options


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 21, 2009)

marmite, the devil's toejam....bleurgh!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2009)

Went for one slice with Marstons Marmite to celebrate the cricket win. 
Other slice with Saint Agur blue cheese because it needed using up. 

Sniggering slightly to the article on Radio 4 as they are discussing how to raise the profile of women's cricket. 
Will stop being so sexist soon and get on with my day!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 21, 2009)

Badgers - don't underestimate your caffiene 'addiction'. Some ginger fanny splosh will not set you up for a day in Worthing. If you neglect your habitual hit then you will be getting a headache by Three Bridges and be proper gloomy by Lancing.

Trust me, I know Worthing.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Badgers - don't underestimate your caffiene 'addiction'. Some ginger fanny splosh will not set you up for a day in Worthing. If you neglect your habitual hit then you will be getting a headache by Three Bridges and be proper gloomy by Lancing.





I have no coffee though and one of my rules is never to go in a coffee shop. Will get this meeting done, grab a couple of cans of lager and drink them on the train back while reading my book. That will get the toxin levels back up again and I like the image of the suit, briefcase and can of Stella on public transport


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have no coffee though and one of my rules is never to go in a coffee shop. Will get this meeting done, grab a couple of cans of lager and drink them on the train back while reading my book. That will get the toxin levels back up again and I like the image of the suit, briefcase and can of Stella on public transport



OK, but don't say I didn't warn you. Have some builder's splosh instead.

Once when I was going down South on a Friday to visit my mother the train was _rammed_ until East Croydon whereupon 3/4 of the people got off. So, finally able to move my arms, I rummaged in my bag for a tin of Fosters. The bloke opposite was doing precisely the same thing. Simultaneous *tssschk!*


----------



## Yetman (Jul 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have no coffee though and one of my rules is never to go in a coffee shop. Will get this meeting done, grab a couple of cans of lager and drink them on the train back while reading my book. That will get the toxin levels back up again and I like the image of the suit, briefcase and can of Stella on public transport



Its a look I also pride myself on. Mind you I usually have a spliff outside the station as well.

Morning anyway my lovely bunch of wirey merkins, why oh why is the WEATHER ALWAYS SO SHIT?!!? No matter, I have Thursday and Friday off, which I think will be spent indulging in a variety of powders, xbox, meals out with the lady, renegade artwork and a spot of mild DIY


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2009)

Bye for now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Bye for now



Good luck! *bites fingernails*


----------



## pootle (Jul 21, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fancy doing some baking today - cakes or biscuits



I'm going to make some lemon drizzle muffins I reckon


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 21, 2009)

ive just been told off for going for a cig!!!!


i feel like im at skool


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh cig time! Thanks for reminding me! *phew*


----------



## sojourner (Jul 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> So you feeling it is pretty much a done deal?
> Problem is I find it next to impossible to work when things are really uncertain.



That's what I think yeh.  We gave him the same idea verbally and he didn't go for it.  So boss wrote a formal plan containing same idea, with numbers, and that's what we're waiting on

I'm the same - just cannot get motivated at all

Just got back from the dentist - fucking receptionist has pissed off home so have to go and cover all affy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 21, 2009)

I was a bit scared to look in here soj. Am dreading your possible bad news 

And receptionist probs again! It'd be funny if it didn't make one want to dismember her and cover her in lime.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I was a bit scared to look in here soj. Am dreading your possible bad news
> 
> And receptionist probs again! It'd be funny if it didn't make one want to dismember her and cover her in lime.



I'm a bit scared of emails!  Have just emailed the fucking bank manager asking for news. Am sick of waiting.  Suppliers are nagging to be paid, staff are asking me why suppliers aren't being paid, boss keeping extremely low profile...

Hehe.  Oh well, I've done fuck all all morning, perhaps sitting on reception will make me do a bit of work


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 21, 2009)

Am going on enforced holiday cuz I am a loser 

See you in 24 hrs 

Take care x


----------



## sojourner (Jul 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Am going on enforced holiday cuz I am a loser
> 
> See you in 24 hrs
> 
> Take care x



eh?  wha?  s'going on stell?  self-enforced ban from here?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 21, 2009)

I've done NO work for a WEEK!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 21, 2009)

pootle said:


> I'm going to make some lemon drizzle muffins I reckon



Ooh nice - just got back from the shops and I have ingredients for rock cakes, Viennease whirls and - cue Twilight Zone music - lemon drizzle cake!! I may make that tomorrow though.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I've done NO work for a WEEK!



Are you getting away with it though?


----------



## prunus (Jul 21, 2009)

> 5t3IIa has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.
> 
> If you are trying to send this message to multiple recipients, remove 5t3IIa from the recipient list and send the message again.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 21, 2009)

Right, rocks cake are made, viennesse whirls (with chocolate!) and made. I want my Brownie's Baking Badge please!

Now the nerves are settling in . Nerves on top of rock cake and viennese whirl mixtures - well you have to taste them! - does not a good tummy make


----------



## pootle (Jul 21, 2009)

I love viennese whirls.  My mum used to make ace ones.  Are they very hard QoG?

Ooh! and a bit late now, I hope first night went well! xx


----------



## pootle (Jul 21, 2009)

and crikey! This thread moves slowly without Badgers or Stella, eh?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2009)

pootle said:


> and crikey! This thread moves slowly without Badgers or Stella, eh?



sometimes we manage to survive without them 

it is difficult though


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2009)

better say good morning draggers, in the absence of stalwart posters


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2009)

Morning! 

Running late, should have 25 mins ago really, not the end of the world but hate work related lateness. 
Meeting went well, no contract in hand but they are pretty much in the bag. 
Worthing is not like London, just to let you know.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2009)

Morning draggers

Glad to hear meeting went well bajjy

I woke up with fresh resolve this morning.  Still nowt from bank manager, got told off by boss for emailing him yesterday!!!   So - fuck it.  Time to get the statutory redundancy form partially completed in readiness, and get looking for jobs today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello all 

Am knackered so intend to spend as much as today as possible in my jim-jams.

Last night's performance went really well, although we were inside not outside due to the rain.

Think it may be time for coffee and then time to start dusting and tidying the sitting/living room. W00t


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2009)

Fucking hell on a handcart so far today. 

Arrived to find that at an already overdue meeting has been cancelled again by some agents who claim to work for me. Bollocked one on the phone and have just sent round the most 'Gordon Gekko' egotistical email that I have ever sent to every one of the useless fuckers that purport to represent me, which was satisfying but makes me look a real wanker. 

Now I have another fucking joker who worked for me in the past but was 'let go' following him collecting money for my services and then not paying me. Since this I have had to swallow the cost and he has had court papers filed which he has been dodging somehow. A client of mine who asked me to do some work, requested a quote and then ignored me for a month and purchased my services off this fucking joker for 25% of the price I normally charge people. Then the fucking idiot client calls me blaming me for not doing the fucking work I knew nothing about. My retort was blunt but to the point and she seemed to have got the message, now off to the police station this afternoon to bring this scammer to justice before I kill him with my bare hands. 

As a wise person once said........ If you want something doing then do it your fucking self!!!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2009)

annnnnnd _breathe_ 

Don't let the fuckers grind you down bajjy


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I woke up with fresh resolve this morning.  Still nowt from bank manager, got told off by boss for emailing him yesterday!!!   So - fuck it.  Time to get the statutory redundancy form partially completed in readiness, and get looking for jobs today



This does put my 'hell on a handcart' morning in perspective though Sojjy. Really hate this crap you are going through having gone through the same thing in January. 

Get the statutory redundancy form done and ready. 
I did this and got a payout about 3 months after filing which helped bridge the gap a little. 

Now teaching you to suck eggs but you need to write a list: 

CV updated 
Get your contacts network primed and ready to go 
Do a detailed budget for yourself so you can look at what is going out and what can be cut 
There are more too but they will come to mind


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Bye Badgers! 'Enjoy' Worthing!
> 
> It's a dump but it always looks so freakishly _clean_ when I visit.



Sadly saw little of Worthing yesterday but you are not wrong on the freakishly _clean_ thing. Quaint place and a pleasing journey apart from the chav family in my carriage on the way there.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> This does put my 'hell on a handcart' morning in perspective though Sojjy. Really hate this crap you are going through having gone through the same thing in January.
> 
> Get the statutory redundancy form done and ready.
> I did this and got a payout about 3 months after filing which helped bridge the gap a little.
> ...



3 months?  That's not bad. Not great, but not bad bad!

I have enough to get by, with mortgage protection, dole, and a few savings, for 3 months, if not 4 or 5 if I'm strict.

CV updated and just submitted to jobsite.  One job already applied for. 

Contacts network - good idea, forgot about that.  Will make list today.   There's a fuckload of people I can contact.

Budget - check, already done that 

Cheers chuck, don't be worrying about granny and eggs, all advice and support is massively appreciated


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Time to get the statutory redundancy form partially completed in readiness, and get looking for jobs today



Good luck with that, it must be pretty stressful not knowing.



Badgers said:


> Since this I have had to swallow the cost and he has had court papers filed which he has been dodging somehow.



We're having a similar problem here at the moment.  We spent ages with a client designing an pretty basic item customised to his specific requirements (normally it would just be a standard unit ordered from a price list), then when the idiot got it he decided it was completely wrong and refused to pay for it 


I'm currently harbouring thoughts of throwing something heavy at my boss to shut her up (sniff, sniff, click pen, clear throat, ad infinitum).  I think I need some time off


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2009)

Well done Sojjy  



sojourner said:


> Contacts network - good idea, forgot about that.  Will make list today.   There's a fuckload of people I can contact.



Can't sress this one enough. 
I got my LinkedIn profile sorted double quick and updated my status. 
Set Skype up and other free ways that people can contact you. 
Put yourself out there girl!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2009)

blimey, good lucks to all sorting out woeful situations


----------



## Yetman (Jul 22, 2009)

Morning Pedershmichaels 

I'm off from tomorrow so today is full of pissing around and trying to make sure nothing ballses up when I'm away. Not that I give a fuck cos it always does anyway.

Anyway, try and have a nice day peeps.......and oh yeah.......

....


keep the change you filthy animals


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2009)

Must be something in the air this week as a good friend and former colleague of mine was laid off yesterday. 
He seems pretty pragmatic about it though and has irons in other fires already.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> We're having a similar problem here at the moment.  We spent ages with a client designing an pretty basic item customised to his specific requirements (normally it would just be a standard unit ordered from a price list), then when the idiot got it he decided it was completely wrong and refused to pay for it



A lot of this about. 
People contact me wanting stuff cheap but brilliant and dragging it out for ages. It is fucking annoying but I now have a contract clause as follows: 

Discount of X% booking applied on account of 'something' 
If agreed payment terms are not met in full the contract price reverts to £X


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah.  Fortunately he didn't have an account with us, so we got a decent deposit with the order.  Plus we've brought the items back here, so we might be able to sell them on to someone else.



Badgers said:


> Must be something in the air this week as a good friend and former colleague of mine was laid off yesterday.



I think you're right, looks like my dad might be getting finished too.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2009)

In other news the grape vine has just tipped me off and my other major competitor (last one standing) is apparently pulling out of the market. They had been undercutting my prices brutally and took a good chunk of business away. Much of the business they took away returned due to appalling service (if you pay too little you get little back) but now seem to think this companies pricing structure is an industry standard. 

Dear me I am having full on capitalism day today


----------



## Yetman (Jul 22, 2009)

I fear we are losing Badgers to the man


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2009)

I think you have lost me guys. 
Just sent an industry wide email 'outing' the scammer and warning everyone to stop dealing with him. 
His email address was on the email too so am really spoiling for a fight.


----------



## prunus (Jul 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> In other news the grape vine has just tipped me off and my other major competitor (last one standing) is apparently pulling out of the market. They had been undercutting my prices brutally and took a good chunk of business away. Much of the business they took away returned due to appalling service (if you pay too little you get little back) but now seem to think this companies pricing structure is an industry standard.
> 
> Dear me I am having full on capitalism day today



What _is_ it you do?  I'm burning with curiosity....


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2009)

prunus said:


> What _is_ it you do?  I'm burning with curiosity....



Officialy media is my job but specific to the property industry. 

The bulk of what I do is events/exhibitions/conferences/seminars but also do some online stuff as well. 

I am generally hated


----------



## Yetman (Jul 22, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hello all
> 
> Am knackered so intend to spend as much as today as possible in my jim-jams.
> 
> ...



Good to hear it went well Qog, you did seem a bit nervous yesterday 

Was it a one off or have you got a load more to do?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Officialy media is my job but specific to the property industry.
> 
> The bulk of what I do is events/exhibitions/conferences/seminars but also do some online stuff as well.
> 
> I am generally hated


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm back! I'm back! Send me that PM again prunus


----------



## pootle (Jul 22, 2009)

Afternoon all! Another day off, but am feeling remarkably much more with, in a ridiculously quick space of time post-Glade.

Have to go to work tomoz though  but drinks in eve and no work on Fri! Woo!

Glad the play went good QoG

Good luck with all the assorted bad shizzle Badgers and Soj 

And Marty, just have a marty-licious big watch kinda day


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2009)

/shamed


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I think you have lost me guys.
> Just sent an industry wide email 'outing' the scammer and warning everyone to stop dealing with him.
> His email address was on the email too so am really spoiling for a fight.



oooOOOOooo

handbags at the ready!!


Did you get any work done stella?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 22, 2009)

sojourner said:


> oooOOOOooo
> 
> handbags at the ready!!
> 
> ...



Yes! It's very weird clicking on urbans and seeing 'You are banned'


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes! It's very weird clicking on urbans and seeing 'You are banned'



But you still clicked on it anyway?

You fucking dirty ADDICT


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 22, 2009)

I was trying to reply to your post a page back when I said I was going and I saw it. Then I clicked back a few times to see it again cuz it looks weird and a bit scary


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 22, 2009)

chriiiiist my hair is so fucking pikey and shiiiit I can't wait for sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 22, 2009)

cut?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 22, 2009)

me?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 22, 2009)

yeh, you getting a haircut on Sunday?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah, well, it's phase two of the work in progress really, I had an awesome idea last night actually, gotta ask my stylist if it'll work.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 22, 2009)

NOw I am back it all seems really boring


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> NOw I am back it all seems really boring



forbidden fruit factor, innit?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 22, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> yeah, well, it's phase two of the work in progress really, I had an awesome idea last night actually, gotta ask my stylist if it'll work.


you will post pics won't you?



5t3IIa said:


> NOw I am back it all seems really boring


Where you been?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 22, 2009)

course I'll post pics


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 22, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Where you been?



Enforced holiday for 24 hours to get some work done  It worked but ffs


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 22, 2009)

*sigh*

poor me poor me


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2009)

Had my weekly 'working' lunch with the only person who seems to be doing anything right now. We imbibed at this fine hostlery and today was a homemade cheeseburger (£5 lunch menu) and two pints of Staropramen which I give a 7/10 for quality and 8/10 for service. 

Now back in the hotseat trying to make sense of it all!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 22, 2009)

Did you see the sea yesterday? I miss the sea 

I am feeling a bit mopey today


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Did you see the sea yesterday? I miss the sea



Nah, heard the sea and the gulls though. 



5t3IIa said:


> I am feeling a bit mopey today





A day away from the draggers will do that every time. I am calmer now after a couple of ales and might actually get some work done.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Did you see the sea yesterday? I miss the sea
> 
> I am feeling a bit mopey today


I know that feeling... I could do with a sit by the sea right now.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2009)

Under the boardwalk?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 22, 2009)

Just away from work, away from London and away from shit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 22, 2009)

I can't even be arsed to go down there and visit my mum  £7.50 and an hour on the train = can't be _bothered_


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2009)

Pub lunch was awesome, morning crisis's are behind me and now suddenly I am hit by the drag from nowhere and it is not even 15:00.
Was planning to try and do the late shift today to ready me for the five day weekend I have coming up.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Just away from work, away from London and away from shit





5t3IIa said:


> I can't even be arsed to go down there and visit my mum  £7.50 and an hour on the train = can't be _bothered_



Board meet in Worthing?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Now I have another fucking joker who worked for me in the past but was 'let go' following him collecting money for my services and then not paying me. Since this I have had to swallow the cost and he has had court papers filed which he has been dodging somehow. A client of mine who asked me to do some work, requested a quote and then ignored me for a month and purchased my services off this fucking joker for 25% of the price I normally charge people. Then the fucking idiot client calls me blaming me for not doing the fucking work I knew nothing about. My retort was blunt but to the point and she seemed to have got the message, now off to the police station this afternoon to bring this scammer to justice before I kill him with my bare hands.



Oddly the client who was wronged has emailed me asking me not to go to the police until tomorrow. He promised her he would refund her by the close of business today and she is taking him at his word on this. Have told her that we had this issue already and have filed in court against him but she wants to give him the benefit of the doubt. 

Getting there slowly but fucking painfully today!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Board meet in Worthing?



Lol


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2009)

More phone rucking


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Just away from work, away from London and away from shit



I could do with that too


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2009)

Dum dee dum dee dum 

Been an eventful day that only really hit the drag for an hour this afternoon. 
Am slowing down more and more now though and the planned late finish is less and less appealing to me.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2009)

I got an email from the bank manager.  It said he had had a lengthy response from nazi credit division, and that he needs to review it!!  Will get back to us in a couple of days   wtf, really?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2009)

Computer says wtf?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Computer says wtf?



Innit?

fucking wanker  I mean, it's only waiting a couple more days to find out if 6 staff have to be made redundant, and suppliers banging down the front door


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2009)

This day is finally drawing to a close and I for one welcome this state of affairs. 
Wifey last day of term tonight so she is out boozing with the rest of the teachers, probably slagging of the NUT or something. 
I am gonna pull the late shift after all but only till 18:30 and then stumble home to sofa, PJs and cans of 5% lager while rocking back and forth.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2009)

Right job 36% done and the last 64% ain't getting fixed tonight. 
Busy day tomorrow as it is my Friday and next week Wednesday will be my Monday.


----------



## rennie (Jul 22, 2009)

I am still here shopping online.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2009)

I am currently pissed and stoned

There will be no work for me tomorrow, because I will be throwing a sicky

This will be the first real fake sicky I have thrown in...what? 5 years?

I think I might be allowed


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I am currently pissed and stoned



Win



sojourner said:


> There will be no work for me tomorrow, because I will be throwing a sicky
> 
> This will be the first real fake sicky I have thrown in...what? 5 years?
> 
> I think I might be allowed



Win


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Win
> 
> 
> 
> Win





might bajjy also be consuming?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2009)

It took me the sum of 3 minutes to get in PJs, turn on Radio 4 and crack open a larger  

That day was murder but I got all the rage out of my system fairly early on. Still a bit fucking off with the scammer and oddly the idiot that he scammed but you can't fix all the idiots in one day can you? Darwin had the right idea about these losers and I salute him frankly. Still gotta deal with the police tomorrow but nice to be on the right side of the station window for a change!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It took me the sum of 3 minutes to get in PJs, turn on Radio 4 and crack open a larger
> 
> That day was murder but I got all the rage out of my system fairly early on. Still a bit fucking off with the scammer and oddly the idiot that he scammed but you can't fix all the idiots in one day can you? Darwin had the right idea about these losers and I salute him frankly. Still gotta deal with the police tomorrow but nice to be on the right side of the station window for a change!



a larger? is that like a larger lager? 

get the rage out chuck - it's still coming   shame you can't handle weed, it's just the job, i find


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2009)

sojourner said:


> a larger? is that like a larger lager?
> 
> get the rage out chuck - it's still coming   shame you can't handle weed, it's just the job, i find



First larger (lager) lasted all of 6 minutes so larger quantities will be required to put this day to bed. It is a shame about the weed thing, I really wish that I could handle the stuff but tried so many failing times. Although if there is one thing I do not need it is another bad habit, have nearly the whole collections already!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2009)

Yawn!! 
Yawn!! 
Yawn!! 

Just snoozed the alarm about twenty times and dragged myself out of bed. Was a real struggle but today is my Friday and a long weekend is ahead with much sleeping and eating to be had. Get through the day today and then home to chill and pack for a mates wedding in Cardiff tomorrow. Have a lot to do today but a fair bit less stress than yesterday I hope, just the fraudster to fix and inbox to clear.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

I approve of the amount of win demonstrated here at the mo.
Today is also my Friday! Gonna get sloshed at North London meet tonight


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2009)

Thursday is the new Friday isn't it? 

Made it to the office in good time despite the extra duvet time this morning and treated myself to a pain au chocolat and a carton of cranberry & pomegranate juice. Arrived to one colleague telling us how her 80 year old aunt was robbed but three jokers who knocked on her door claiming to be from the council. Second colleague went to watch Harry Potter but the queue was too long and third colleague waited for a bed to be delivered that never arrived. Happy times in our little office it seems and only just 9am!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2009)

nearly the end of the week, looking forward to urb drinkz and the weekend! but am working friday

still, short walk home from pubbage


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm still at home!

Has sent txt saying 'Argh no alarm!'


----------



## pigtails (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm off ill today!

Which is  but also a little  as I'm ill but not horrendously ill.

I can still enjoy diagnosis murder and eat biscuits!


----------



## pootle (Jul 23, 2009)

Ughh! Work! It's wierd and scary and I don't like it.  I can't hold a pen correctly anymore. Hold me! It hurts! 



5t3IIa said:


> Today is also my Friday! Gonna get sloshed at North London meet tonight




Same here! Next week, I also promise to change my ways and get back to actually doing some work at work. People are starting to get cross with me I think...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 23, 2009)

Interview at 3pm by phone for very good job


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Interview at 3pm by phone for very good job



good luck! is it in foreigns land?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2009)

Massive 'to-do' list sitting in front of me and motivation is lacking. 
Teaching people how to negotiate who have been in the same job for over 10 years. 
Happy, happy, happy!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Interview at 3pm by phone for very good job



Job description? 
Rightwayupwalrus?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 23, 2009)

i feel awful. slept on left arm and it went dead and it won't wake up now, is all floppy and feeble and i can only type one-handed.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 23, 2009)

After 3 weeks of it being, this Thursday is not my Friday!


----------



## pootle (Jul 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Interview at 3pm by phone for very good job




Oooh! Exciting! Lots of things crossed, positive vibes, good fortunes and all that hippy hoopla coming your way


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2009)

A bit hungry today and lunch is not till 13:00 

Have an itch for a crap lunch but gonna fight the urge I think. 
In walking distance from my office I can get McDonalds, KFC, Subway and various other indepenent takeaway crap. 
There are several pubs but even on the £5 lunch price I will normally have two pints alongside and £10+ is too much for lunch.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 23, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Good to hear it went well Qog, you did seem a bit nervous yesterday
> 
> Was it a one off or have you got a load more to do?



I was a bit 

The show is on until Friday - we were in the open air last night as it wasn't raining, which was really good as we could perform it as we'd rehearsed.

Knackered now and SOOOOOO glad I took the week off work. Now to turn on the PS3


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2009)

I wanna be at home now
Lunch seems a long way off and hometime is much further away 
Need to find some sort of distraction to while away the time till lunch


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 23, 2009)

Write me a story?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2009)

Do you know what I have really got writers block at the moment and it is killing me. 
Writing endless business proposals and the like which are presenting no issue but the creative part of my brain is dormant at the moment.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

At work, not working.

Bored already but as my granny used to say, may she rest in peace, only boring people get bored.

So instead I shall gaze into space and daydream about boys.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> good luck! is it in foreigns land?



Yeah it's China and is about the best job you can get there without a PGCE for teaching English.

Not sure if I'll get it - it's teaching adults higher level stuff, not like what I did before which was pretty mickey mouse.

Luckily I did some similar stuff (e.g. how to structure essays) on the PGCE, so I've an inkling of what they might ask about.  And I've looked through some guides for those kinds of courses for adults (Chinese people who want to get on Masters programmes in the UK, and I Teach them how to write essays in English and so on).

It's a proper job 

I'll have to be sensible and everything.

The pay is good though 

I reckon it's 50/50


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 23, 2009)

pootle said:


> Oooh! Exciting! Lots of things crossed, positive vibes, good fortunes and all that hippy hoopla coming your way



Cheers.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2009)

Some good news from out of the mire of the drag upsidedownwalrus  

Pretty exciting stuff and in China too!!!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 23, 2009)

If you were having an interview by Skype, and they hadn't mentioned a webcam, would you get dressed up in a shirt and tie and use the computer with a webcam, or use the other computer?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> If you were having an interview by Skype, and they hadn't mentioned a webcam, would you get dressed up in a shirt and tie and use the computer with a webcam, or use the other computer?



If this job means a lot to you then I would get dressed up in a shirt and tie and use the computer with a webcam 100%. Little things like this can make an employers selection process easier in my experience.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 23, 2009)

Aye, get dressed up and use the webcam. G'lcuk


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 23, 2009)

OK, cheers.  Will do


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2009)

get dressed up, then post a pic of you all brushed up and slick lookin'  

good luck


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 23, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i feel awful. slept on left arm and it went dead and it won't wake up now, is all floppy and feeble and i can only type one-handed.



Dude, perfect opportunity for a 'stranger' wank!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't think I'm capable of looking slick.

The only thing is that the cam is on the laptop and therefore looks upwards which is unflattering.  

*goes to work out how to make laptop cam work at a more flattering angle"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

Put the laptop on something high so it looks down at you a bit. Also don't forget to check what they will be seeing behind you


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Put the laptop on something high so it looks down at you a bit. Also don't forget to check what they will be seeing behind you



So shall I go for the scattered children's toys which suggests 'busy family man'?

 

Or a more sparse background which doesn't make them think 'he'll be too busy to prepare well'?

Certainly will make sure there aren't any beer cans


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Dude, perfect opportunity for a 'stranger' wank!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2009)

Another two proposals written 
Hour and a half to lunch which is good but started to rain which is less good as I had planned the stroll to town


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> So shall I go for the scattered children's toys which suggests 'busy family man'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bookshelf with lots of important looking books - it'll make you look studious! Good luck for the interview


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 23, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Dude, perfect opportunity for a 'stranger' wank!


i wish!  it's still all floppy and strange (my hand that is...)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 23, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bookshelf with lots of important looking books - it'll make you look studious! Good luck for the interview



 Not really got any proper shelves

I'll put some PGCE course books next to where i"m sitting


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 23, 2009)

And cheers


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 23, 2009)

And would you leave skype logged in and then come to chat at 3, or would you log in at 2.55 on the dot?

Anyway, he'll be calling from his house at 10pm, so hopefully he must be keen for me to get the job.  I doubt I'd sit and do an interview that late at night if I wasn't keen on a candidate...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2009)

Must admit that much as it pains me Skype has fast become essential for me at work. 
Not got the webcams set up at work or at home yet but need to get round to that this payday. 
Have to get three cheap ones (won't be used that much) with microphones for TFT screens but not found any quite right yet.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 23, 2009)

It's an absolute godsend when you live somewhere abroad from where it's normally bloody expensive to call Britain.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2009)

Yep, I do a lot of international calling with work so that is the main reason for me. However even my non-techy mum and sister have now started using Skype since the arrival of my sisters baby and the fact my sister is now living in Sheffield. I am sure that the tech people on Urban would recommend an alternative VOIP service but workwise it seems to me that most companies use it so it made sense for me.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2009)

Half an hour to lunch and the rain only lasted for a few mins, now brightening up a bit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

I hope soj is still curled up in bed having a nice lie-in


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2009)

Sojourner on Mars earlier today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

Thnat looks like a lot of work for a day off


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2009)

Writing another looooooong proposal which HAS to get done today! 

Break for lunch now though and off to town I go clutching my bag for life and a spring in my step as the five day weekend drawers closer.


----------



## pootle (Jul 23, 2009)

Hurrah! I've actually DONE some work today

*falls off chair in shock*

Is it pub time yet?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 23, 2009)

my left arm is still all funny.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

Wtf did you do to it? Just pass out with it all folded over and underneath like this *demonstrates*?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2009)

It should be (or should have been) pub time but time/money did not permit today.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 23, 2009)

dunno. there was beer involved. and the couch. must have flattened the blood vessels or summat. typing this without corrections would be like:

dunn0/theerw as beeeri involbved andsthe cp0uch....

so i'm having to type one-handed.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 23, 2009)

I asked the mate who works for the same company in China and he reckons it's weird to wear a shirt and tie for a home-based phone interview.

He is right in the sense that teh Chinese are generally not very suit-y people, certainly not at schools.  I was very surprised, having expected it to be very formal, to find the Chinese teachers all in jeans and t-shirts.

However, the person interviewing is British, so I reckon it's best to err on the side of caution.

2 minutes to go, sitting on sofa in my suit shirt and tie.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 23, 2009)

It still not feeling right Paulie?  

I might fuck off at 4... I'm shattered and pissed off, and every time I leave at 5 everyone's already left the office!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2009)

Too much to do, never gonna finish it all before 17:30 but don't think I can stand to stay late tonight.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 23, 2009)

he hasn't bloody logged on yet.

What the devil's he playing at?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 23, 2009)

Right, here goes

*deep breath*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

Break a leg matey 

Close down urbans window!


----------



## Boycey (Jul 23, 2009)

i've been sat on my (slightly damp) arse for 2 hours now... earning no money... /thread?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2009)

Tense this innit!! 
Go walrus go!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

Boycey said:


> i've been sat on my (slightly damp) arse for 2 hours now... earning no money... /thread?



That sounds like a _very_ specialised company you're working for


----------



## Boycey (Jul 23, 2009)

you know who i work for and that i peddle my arse around town for £s


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

Boycey said:


> you know who i work for and that i peddle my arse around town for £s



Your damp arse


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2009)

just had a thought, hopefully the collection of 1970s razzles are on display for the interview like - I think it would help


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2009)

In other news I am about to send an email to 62,500 people and can't think of a catchy (wacky) title.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> In other news I am about to send an email to 62,500 people and can't think of a catchy (wacky) title.



your mum!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2009)

Trying to avoid the word 'viagra' or it will get spam foldered


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 23, 2009)

Well he didn't want the Webcam on in the end.

I think I did reasonably - asked me a question about what I'd do if my computer broke on the morning of the first class and I Found that the facilities were all broken (as does happen in China), what would I do for the students' first class.

Asked why I liked teaching philosophically speaking.

Said that they normally required a DELTA but considering I had done some IELTS work in Wuhan and done work during the PGCE (Primary Literacy) which in many ways resembled what they did would also help, so he said that would be a big plus

After the questions he didn't just say 'right we'll be in touch', but went on to talk a lot about the school and sort of infer that I'd be going there but not quite saying it.  That said, he did say there were two more to interview but I felt more positive than negative about it and he said he'd be in touch about stuff like the contracts, school paying for flights, which he wouldn't if he wasn't interested.

He was Canadian I think.



And the school canteen has Hunan food 

I reckon it's 60-40.  Dubious that he didn't offer it to me on the spot, mind, but he did say it was a pleasure talking to me and seemed impressed by my answers.  Should hear soon.

Is it _always_ the case that one is offered a job _at_ an interview?  I always do shit in interviews  This wasn't bad at all.  Not like the PGCE interview with the battleaxe headteacher who grilled me 



I'm praying I get it.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2009)

Guy on the phone living in Berkshire said that he has flash floods where he is! 
Now looking out the window and the sky has gone grey in SW18.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Well he didn't want the Webcam on in the end.
> 
> I think I did reasonably - asked me a question about what I'd do if my computer broke on the morning of the first class and I Found that the facilities were all broken (as does happen in China), what would I do for the students' first class.
> 
> ...



fingers crossed!

did you dress up in the end ?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Well he didn't want the Webcam on in the end.
> 
> I think I did reasonably - asked me a question about what I'd do if my computer broke on the morning of the first class and I Found that the facilities were all broken (as does happen in China), what would I do for the students' first class.
> 
> ...



Sounds good UDW!!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Guy on the phone living in Berkshire said that he has flash floods where he is!
> Now looking out the window and the sky has gone grey in SW18.



pissing down in NW6 now


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 23, 2009)

I did.  Felt quite funny sitting there in my suit waiting - and then the anticlimax of only wanting to speak.

If he'd been Chinese he'd have told me to put it on - the clothes wouldn't have mattered, but whether I was 'handsoerme' would have been a deciding factor.

Interviewers tend to be quite abrupt if they arent interested, don't they?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> pissing down in NW6 now


 not bbq weather then?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> pissing down in NW6 now


guess who didn't wear a coat today?! 

well done on tinterview usdw


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 23, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> guess who didn't wear a coat today?!
> 
> well done on tinterview usdw



Dunno if I got it yet.  Always hard to tell with North Americans. 

British people are so abrupt, but NAs can be chatty and make you feel positive even if they don't mean to 

I'm still fingers crossed not sure...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Is it _always_ the case that one is offered a job _at_ an interview?


I never have been... always been afterwards.



upsidedownwalrus said:


> Interviewers tend to be quite abrupt if they arent interested, don't they?


From my experience they do, but then they might be like that iykwim.

Sounds like it went well though. Sit tight and wait til the others have been interviewed


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> guess who didn't wear a coat today?!
> 
> well done on tinterview usdw



rain has stopped now (in NW6)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 23, 2009)

Ah right - previously I thought if they say 'got a few more people to interview but we'll be in touch' it's automatically a nono.

Fingers crossed.

Oh - and right at the end he said are you looking to do this as a longterm thing and I said about my wife being homesick and how it was pretty much the dream job for teaching ESL in China compared to the many other schools which don't treat the teachers as professionals, and I'd be looking to settle into that job longterm if I got it (or at least 5 years perhaps) and he seemed pleased by that


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

I had an interview last winter and got hours of chat and laughs, a tour of the place, the works. Then never heard anything.

They didn't ever have the COURTESY to call me back after I left messages requesting feedback and it all led me to assume if they hadn't given the gig to one of their mates then I would have got it.

So, you never can tell


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I had an interview last winter and got hours of chat and laughs, a tour of the place, the works. Then never heard anything.
> 
> They didn't ever have the COURTESY to call me back after I left messages requesting feedback and it all led me to assume if they hadn't given the gig to one of their mates then I would have got it.
> 
> So, you never can tell



Great.

Nice one.

Cheers for that


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> rain has stopped now (in NW6)


You've sent it to EC4!  

I only have a tshirt to cycle home in


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 23, 2009)

Seriously though that sucks.

I'd expect someone who definitely wasn't interested to just finish quickly and say we'll be in touch.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> You've sent it to EC4!
> 
> I only have a tshirt to cycle home in



I'll send you the winning lottery numbers next


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Seriously though that sucks.
> 
> I'd expect someone who definitely wasn't interested to just finish quickly and say we'll be in touch.



No no no. When did you last have an interview of this nature?

He asked you all the questions he's asking all the candidates, made notes and is going to have a think and compare you all etc. 

Why on earth would he offer you the job there and then?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I'll send you the winning lottery numbers next


please


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm going for a lie down, apparently my presence is required somewhere later...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm going for a lie down, apparently my presence is required somewhere later...



has nap then get tarting


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Interviewers tend to be quite abrupt if they arent interested, don't they?



Yep, as soon as I am bored of a candidate I am already wrapping it up. No point in wasting their time or mine.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2009)

My email has worked so far so good so the title must have been catchy enough!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2009)

5pm lightweights have gone
Just the hardcore draggers left


----------



## pootle (Jul 23, 2009)

*waves* to badgers 

*wants to go to pub*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 23, 2009)

i'm off chaps and chapesses, laters


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 23, 2009)

I feel like banging my head against a wall.


----------



## pootle (Jul 23, 2009)

Don't bash your branes in wonkywayupwalrus!

Overcome!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2009)

Hullo  

I fancy the pub but my sofa is more inviting right now so heading home for dinner. 
Will grab a bottle of red on the way through to put me to sleep early.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2009)

Closer now, closer all....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 23, 2009)

I need to take up yoga...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2009)

/hippy


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 23, 2009)

Nah.

Hippies do it cos they think they're cool

I want to do it cos I'm stressed to fuck


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2009)

Valium


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Valium



You got some?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2009)

At this time no, but....



I am going for the 'Catholic Valium' known as red wine later along with a good meal and an early night. 
No drag for me now for 5 whole precious days


----------



## Badgers (Jul 24, 2009)

Morning draggers!! 







No work for me (us) today but up early and out the door about 08:00 for the wedding madness in Wales  
Slept well last night (asleep by 9pm) so not feeling too bad today  

Enjoy the Friday/Pieday/Freeday thing!!!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 24, 2009)

word up bitches 

I just plucked/threaded my eyebrows 

listenin to some badass old skool garage youtube mixes


----------



## Badgers (Jul 24, 2009)

Only got decaf coffee which is not ideal. 

Not to worry, am pretty well rested and just gotta iron a shirt, eat a (Marmite) crumpet, chuck suit in bag and hop in the bath. Still on target to be away at 08:00 and off to Paddington then onwards to Cardiff Central. really loving not being at work today, it has been a long week or two and my brain was shutting down yesterday.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 24, 2009)

I quite fancy a crispy bacon samwich this fine morning.... on white bread.... with sAuce.....


----------



## Badgers (Jul 24, 2009)

I quite fancy a Double Sausage & Egg McMuffin this fine morning.... with hash brown... with kEtchup....


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 24, 2009)

mmmm hash brown..... I might make a fry up when the shop opens.....


----------



## Badgers (Jul 24, 2009)

Crumpets now
Double Sausage healthiness at about 09:30

Fry up sounds good but that will wait until tomorrow before we head back to London Village


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 24, 2009)

my back is killin!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 24, 2009)

(((back))) 

Is anyone about that can walk on it for you?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 24, 2009)

Right then, aside from some female fussing and double checking in the background we are ready to go. Signing off draggers and will see you on the other side of the weekend. Enjoy the rest of the Friday and may your drag be a pleasure not a bore.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 24, 2009)

have a great weekend badge

just got up, feel a bit broke from last night's urb drink


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 24, 2009)

right.... where the fucks yetman....

I bet he cries off work today, he's such a loser.... lol


----------



## sojourner (Jul 24, 2009)

Mornin draggers

I didn't have to lie too much about being ill yesterday, thanks to my stonking hangover 

I am 'still ill', so am checking emails intermittently   ahhh, pyjama friday 

heard owt yet walrus?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 24, 2009)

i gotta go shop now I put me slap on, get some croissant an sausage an bacons an egg etc oh and hash browns


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Crumpets now
> Double Sausage healthiness at about 09:30
> 
> Fry up sounds good but that will wait until tomorrow before we head back to London Village



I had crumpets with cheese for breakfast. Lovely!

Am feeling achey today so intend to do fuck all but sit on the sofa and play on here or the PS3. 

Oh and eat cold pizza


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 24, 2009)

i just topped up my bank acct from my fucking isa afuckingain.... when will it end......


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 24, 2009)

Going to be a slow one today... I'm knackered already and feel a bit shit.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh well, that's it then

Boss just rang to tell me he's going to close us down.  Then the twat said he's going to have a think about it over the weekend.

Unbelievable.  In bits.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 24, 2009)

This day, it draggeth most vilely


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 24, 2009)

It's either one or the other... why tell you he's closing then say he'll think about it? 

Hope he doesn't mate.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 24, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> It's either one or the other... why tell you he's closing then say he'll think about it?
> 
> Hope he doesn't mate.



Because he's a twat of the highest order, and a bully.  

I think he's going to, but if he does, he knows he's gonna end up in some serious shit, and I won't be backing him up, that's for sure.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 24, 2009)

Sounds like a twat... to tell you on Friday just before the weekend and leave you hanging til Monday!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oh well, that's it then
> 
> Boss just rang to tell me he's going to close us down.  Then the twat said he's going to have a think about it over the weekend.
> 
> Unbelievable.  In bits.



shit! 

sorry to hear this mate


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh no! Oh soj


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 24, 2009)

sausage is cooking, nomz! I'm gonna have hash browns and fried mushrooms and a ale and herbs sausage.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oh well, that's it then
> 
> Boss just rang to tell me he's going to close us down.  Then the twat said he's going to have a think about it over the weekend.
> 
> Unbelievable.  In bits.



That is shit  Really sorry to hear this.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 24, 2009)

Not to make light of situation but i just fed custard tart to a duck. Spinger Blog updated


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 24, 2009)

*full*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oh well, that's it then
> 
> Boss just rang to tell me he's going to close us down.  Then the twat said he's going to have a think about it over the weekend.
> 
> Unbelievable.  In bits.


oh no, what a fucker, sorry to hear this soj, look after yourself mate.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 24, 2009)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...-oCIgrhlG8/s1600-h/image-upload-57-755959.jpg


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 24, 2009)

I think I'm gonna be sick again....

and some fuckin bitey things bitten my fucking foot


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 24, 2009)

Finally time __~ break time



5t3IIa said:


> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...-oCIgrhlG8/s1600-h/image-upload-57-755959.jpg


 (bit disappointed it isn't one of those lush Portuguese custard tarts )



tribal_princess said:


> I think I'm gonna be sick again....
> 
> and some fuckin bitey things bitten my fucking foot


again? don't sound good.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 27, 2009)

Ugh


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 27, 2009)

I have never felt like i was working while ive been on here, but i do tonight...so i will say ugh too


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 27, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> I have never felt like i was working while ive been on here, but i do tonight...so i will say ugh too



charming!


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 27, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> charming!



you know thats not what i mean 

i mean having to do something in a certain amount of time...

i could talk to you all day


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 27, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> you know thats not what i mean
> 
> i mean having to do something in a certain amount of time...
> 
> i could talk to you all day



it's a first, though.  we've shared something... so... special, tonight, no?


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 27, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> it's a first, though.  we've shared something... so... special, tonight, no?



yes we have 

and i have something to tell you i was gonna before but forgot ...im gonna PM it to you now before i forget


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 27, 2009)

New people in this thread!


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> New people in this thread!



heh


oh god i am so fucking confused now...spangle please tell me i sent that PM to YOU!!????


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 27, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> heh
> 
> 
> oh god i am so fucking confused now...spangle please tell me i sent that PM to YOU!!????



you did, fear not, my angel...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 27, 2009)

Send me a PM! I want boobs/gossip/whatever.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 27, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> you did, fear not, my angel...



yeah i saw, thank fuck...i was panicking for a second


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Send me a PM! I want boobs/gossip/whatever.



you want boobs?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 27, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> you want boobs?



Yah man. I missed your boobage on the naked thread a while back


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yah man. I missed your boobage on the naked thread a while back



ooooh i thought everyone saw that


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 27, 2009)

Nope. Send!


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Nope. Send!



ok i will upload it again...i took it down before the right clickers got click happy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 27, 2009)

Do I have to sit about waiting? It's nearly 8am here and I have to go to work 

Hurry!


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Do I have to sit about waiting? It's nearly 8am here and I have to go to work
> 
> Hurry!



PM me your email address...


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 27, 2009)

cunts.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 27, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> cunts.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 27, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> cunts.



i was DYING to ring you a few hours ago, ask spangles...

but i was scared  x


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 27, 2009)

my phone ran out of battery lol it's back on now, you should have left me a dodgy voice mail  I love those 

I'm skinning up.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 27, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> my phone ran out of battery lol it's back on now, you should have left me a dodgy voice mail  I love those
> 
> I'm skinning up.



well if id have known that i would have... x

i wouldnt have had the fear of your wrath if i woke you up


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 27, 2009)

lol I would have been all like wtf anyways


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 27, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> lol I would have been all like wtf anyways



i have 1 hour and 1 minute to reach 20,000 posts.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 27, 2009)

wtf lol


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2009)

monday again


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 27, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> wtf lol



i'll explain it to you later, although i think i did already, but fuck knows, i will again ..

cheesy had a go at me on here last night, it was so cute.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 27, 2009)

marty21 said:


> monday again



i hate mondays too marty and i dont even work!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 27, 2009)

lol cheesy is such a dick 

I got me hair did again you know, I'm struggling with it cus I got it a lot shorter than I want it iyswim? cus I know in like 2 weeks it's gonna get long again... she aint done the side bits like I wanted either, so gonna have to grow that back in now.... fuckin missions....


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 27, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> lol cheesy is such a dick
> 
> I got me hair did again you know, I'm struggling with it cus I got it a lot shorter than I want it iyswim? cus I know in like 2 weeks it's gonna get long again... she aint done the side bits like I wanted either, so gonna have to grow that back in now.... fuckin missions....





is it the one i saw on here? 

with the stars on the side? 

and the blonde streak up top like?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 27, 2009)

yeah :| 

I'm just pissed off cus I explained it to her, I'll have to just do it my fucking self.


----------



## pootle (Jul 27, 2009)

marty21 said:


> monday again



I know! WTF?  etc etc!

Woke up in a very odd mood this morning - like a boozy comedown from spending the afternoon drinking in Croydon.  Croydon! and not having much sleep on saturday night, well, sunday morning really but am perking up a bit.

You have a good weekend Marty? 

Gotta start not taking the piss at work *quite* so much so best crack on!

Morning Teeps - shame not to see you at the pub on thurs btw.

Morning 5t3IIa!  Looking forward to quiz haps laterz!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 27, 2009)

Mornin draggers

Well, the saga continues.  Finance girly told me this morning that boss has been offered a bank loan with (get this) a 12 month holiday!  But he didn't actually fucking tell ME that!   He's coming round this morning for a chat.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2009)

I had a nice weekend poots


----------



## pootle (Jul 27, 2009)

nice one fella!

and OMG!  and more WTF! Soj?  What the hell is up with people sometimes?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 27, 2009)

pootle said:


> What the hell is up with people sometimes?



I really don't know pootle.  I really don't.  I'm very 

I've not been sleeping, feel sick with anxiety, lethargic, and all the while he's known about this loan holiday and said fuck all.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I really don't know pootle.  I really don't.  I'm very
> 
> I've not been sleeping, feel sick with anxiety, lethargic, and all the while he's known about this loan holiday and said fuck all.



lousy fucker


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I really don't know pootle.  I really don't.  I'm very
> 
> I've not been sleeping, feel sick with anxiety, lethargic, and all the while he's known about this loan holiday and said fuck all.



 Let us know his address and we'll all send him a turd in a box, the fucker!


----------



## pootle (Jul 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I've not been sleeping, feel sick with anxiety, lethargic, and all the while he's known about this loan holiday and said fuck all.



Fack! That's no good! Poor you ((soj))

And fack poop in a box.  Poop in shoes is a much better diss!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2009)

pootle said:


> Fack! That's no good! Poor you ((soj))
> 
> And fack poop in a box.  Poop in shoes is a much better diss!



piss in his kettle


----------



## pootle (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice   if he turns it on with piss in it, it'll make a right stink I should imagine


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 27, 2009)

what a dreadful day, cold wet and miserable...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2009)

marty21 said:


> piss in his kettle



Only if it's not a shared kettle though


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Only if it's not a shared kettle though



there's a flaw in every plan


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2009)

I suppose it's only flawed if you plan to use the kettle


----------



## sojourner (Jul 27, 2009)

Hehe - I wouldn't even give him my piss tbh

He's still not here.  Fucked if I'm doing anything until I've spoken to him.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 27, 2009)

It would give a whole new meaning to the phrase "boils my piss" though 

Have you had much luck looking for other jobs?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 27, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> It would give a whole new meaning to the phrase "boils my piss" though
> 
> *Have you had much luck looking for other jobs*?



Yeah soj - something positive to help this be less horrible?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2009)

Just woken up on day four of the five day weekend. Was supposed to have an important morning client meeting tomorrow but this is now postponed (good but bad) so will grab the full five days with both hands. Seeing as tomorrow is our third wedding anniversary is the right choice.  



Paulie Tandoori said:


> what a dreadful day, cold wet and miserable...



If I was not in my dressing gown still I would concur Paulie. In fact perhaps I should get a really cool life and stop posting in the drag thread? I could go to the shop and get eggs for breakfast but I could wait for the wife to go (plan b selected) and sit here wallowing in sloth?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just woken up on day four of the five day weekend. Was supposed to have an important morning client meeting tomorrow but this is now postponed (good but bad) so will grab the full five days with both hands. Seeing as tomorrow is our third wedding anniversary is the right choice.
> 
> 
> 
> If I was not in my dressing gown still I would concur Paulie. In fact perhaps I should get a really cool life and stop posting in the drag thread? I could go to the shop and get eggs for breakfast but I could wait for the wife to go (plan b selected) and sit here wallowing in sloth?



wallow in sloth ftw

happy anniversary


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2009)

marty21 said:


> wallow in sloth ftw
> 
> happy anniversary



Cheers mate! 

Will we remember this year though or will beer make us forget?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2009)

I have an awful feeling that a stack of papers on the boss's desk is work from last week which she is going to give to me. If she does I may cry


----------



## pootle (Jul 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Will we remember this year though or will beer make us forget?



Arf! Brilliant! Lovely pic though too Badgers! Where did you get married?

Congratulations an' all!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 27, 2009)

Did you get married bald and in jeans and a t-shirt?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 27, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you had much luck looking for other jobs?





5t3IIa said:


> Yeah soj - something positive to help this be less horrible?



I only really started looking on Thursday last week so have applied for 2 so far.  

Well, he's been and gone, done his oh-poor-me act and squeezed out a few crocodile tears (he does this every now and then - pathetic), asked me for ideas, so I asked him about the loan/holiday thing and he said it's not definite!  I told him my idea was for him to ring the bank and sort it out 

prick

hey - still no motivation for me here, surprise huh?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh - and happy anniversary to lovely bajjy and kittyp


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Did you get married bald and in jeans and a t-shirt?


I think they're combats... and sandals


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 27, 2009)

Soj if I had your life at the moment I would have a contstant pounding headache. I hope it's not too bad (((soj)))


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> Will we remember this year though or will beer make us forget?



Happy Anniversary to the two of you


----------



## sojourner (Jul 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Soj if I had your life at the moment I would have a contstant pounding headache. I hope it's not too bad (((soj)))



Ta love.  It's not much fun, has to be said.  I have stuff to be done, I just cannot raise one iota of enthusiasm for anything at all.  I dread talking to the staff in case one of them asks me what's going on.  I don't think I'll be able to lie very convincingly, and I'll feel a complete and utter shit as well


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 27, 2009)

They must know it's the crappy boss's fault and not blame you


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Ta love.  It's not much fun, has to be said.  I have stuff to be done, I just cannot raise one iota of enthusiasm for anything at all.  I dread talking to the staff in case one of them asks me what's going on.  I don't think I'll be able to lie very convincingly, and I'll feel a complete and utter shit as well



 That is horrible but you really have done everything you can. Let's hope the boss gets his finger out and gets things sorted!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> They must know it's the crappy boss's fault and not blame you



I dunno, but I sure ain't askin!  I have however started preceding my emails to them with 'A has said that...', so they know it isn't me preventing suppliers getting paid/not installing required equipment etc 



QueenOfGoths said:


> That is horrible but you really have done everything you can. Let's hope the boss gets his finger out and gets things sorted!



thanks queeny.  thanks everyone for putting up with my endless moaning and stress, and for all the support.  you're fucking stars, you lot


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2009)

pootle said:


> Arf! Brilliant! Lovely pic though too Badgers! Where did you get married?



Camden registry office for the ring related nonsense but pub pretty much. 



5t3IIa said:


> Did you get married bald and in jeans and a t-shirt?



See below 



BiddlyBee said:


> I think they're combats... and sandals


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 27, 2009)

Happy three years for tomorrow darlin 

Hope you and kittyp enjoy your day off together. x


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> thanks queeny.  thanks everyone for putting up with my endless moaning and stress, and for all the support.  you're fucking stars, you lot



Stay on target Sojjy, stay on target!

Now is a bad time to be (possibly) facing a career change but when is a good time? I think you are doing the right thing by toeing the line but not being totally unsympathetic to the situation and this 'head in the ground' attitude your boss has decided on.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Happy three years for tomorrow darlin
> 
> Hope you and kittyp enjoy your day off together. x



Cheers babes... 
We may be going to the the picture house and there may be a wizardry theme


----------



## sorearm (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm on hols 

madam is here for a week (then off to mum's for 2 weeks then back here for 2 weeks ), just chilling out really

yesterday had a bit of a clear out of crap that is accumulating in the front room - boxes and shit that still needed moving up into the loft from our recent move into new gaff in January. Was quite cathartic.

Now just had some lunch and contemplating popping out to the supermarket with madam to buy ingredients to make home-made pizza's for dinner and will take her to the wacky-warehouse to tire her out (but will tie her hair back to ensure she doesn't get any more bloody nits from the scabby other kids! Already combed her hair out last night )


----------



## sorearm (Jul 27, 2009)

Sojourner - just been reading what's been going on at your end  sorry to hear that, kick the fucker in the back of the legs from me will you


----------



## sojourner (Jul 27, 2009)

sorearm said:


> Sojourner - just been reading what's been going on at your end  sorry to hear that, kick the fucker in the back of the legs from me will you



Gladly mate, gladly


----------



## Yetman (Jul 27, 2009)

Morning hamfisters anonymous, struggling to find the will to carry on here.......that hunter thompson documentary last night has made me want to kick my boss in the fanny and moonwalk out of here with one of my testicles hangin out of my trousers flapping wildly in the summer breeze. I probably wont like. If I do though I'll post pics obv


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome to Monday Yetty. Dragging from the sofa today which is a bit better and in fact there is no drag if I am honest. Not seen the Hunter doco yet but love the mans work. Should pull my finger out and watch it soon but pulling my finger out involves effort and planning and did I mention effort? Watching Twin Peaks for the laziness and kook factor on a Monday of freedom.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 27, 2009)

oooh I'm awake, I'm gonna stick some SLAP on.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2009)

Slap on, slap off, slap on, slap off? Catching fly in chopsticks, that sort of thing yeah?


----------



## Yetman (Jul 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Welcome to Monday Yetty. Dragging from the sofa today which is a bit better and in fact there is no drag if I am honest. Not seen the Hunter doco yet but love the mans work. Should pull my finger out and watch it soon but pulling my finger out involves effort and planning and did I mention effort? Watching Twin Peaks for the laziness and kook factor on a Monday of freedom.



Like your style my man, just found out I can work from home all week if I play it proper. Shouldnt have gone out for beers at lunch, feel knackered now. Damn thompson and his hedonistic influences  Watch it though, the guy is ace 



tribal_princess said:


> oooh I'm awake, I'm gonna stick some SLAP on.



I envy your wake up times. I could well live at night and sleep in the day. Mornings are rubbish. Night is


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 27, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I envy your wake up times. I could well live at night and sleep in the day. Mornings are rubbish. Night is



that was a second lot of sleep for this morning  I got up at half 9 to watch jeremy kyle and have a spliff


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2009)

Working from home is win/lose for me. Get more done but get double distracted by things and stuff. Losing the commute gives me a lot more time to work so that helps but then the pottering and radio and stuff steals the time back from me. Will hook out the Gonzo action soon though, maybe watched back to back with fear and loathing? Do you find yourself applying the Gonzo method to your work or are you a by the book man?


----------



## Yetman (Jul 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Do you find yourself applying the Gonzo method to your work or are you a by the book man?



I am as far from the book as can be. I took the book and burnt it. I'm quite lucky in that my boss is in scotland so nobody really knows if I'm here or not or working or not or wearing a big green t-shirt saying 'my boss is a twat' or not 

Unless they call me or email me.....its getting a bit silly though where they ring me and I'm in the pub and have to run out and pretend to be reading an email whilst on the phone to them 

I'd like to call it living on the edge but its more years of bitter resentment toward myself for ending up in a job I hate surrounded by nerds that I want to kill surfacing in the form of petty modes of self destruction skillfully redirected toward the man. One day I'll misredirect though and shoot myself in the foot. Again


----------



## pootle (Jul 27, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> that was a second lot of sleep for this morning  I got up at half 9 to watch jeremy kyle and have a spliff




Living the dream 

My attempts to take the piss less/actually do some work haven't gone brilliantly today.  Have only added things to my to do list, rather than tick them off.  Oh, well, there's always tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2009)

Yayoclock now. Despite lazing around all day I am now more lazy than I was arising at 10am this morning. This might seem like a bad thing but I am liking it. Wasting a bonus Monday off with sloth is a rare treat for me and ye and me. Heading out about 6ish to run a foolish errand and get more supplies for tonight tomorrow but will be back on the sofa in pjs faster than you can say doctor of journalism or something. Then all that is left is bed. A quality 24 hours in Brixtonia


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 27, 2009)

a happy Badgers.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2009)

Need some happiness babes


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 27, 2009)

Don't we all.


----------



## pootle (Jul 27, 2009)

Arse.  Have been avoiding doing a certain piece of work for weeks now, but hoped it's be one of those "oh! actually, that was really quick and easy" type things.

It isn't.  Am still avoiding it - posting on here, eating my tea early etc etc


----------



## pootle (Jul 27, 2009)

Ahh. Fuck it. I'm going to the pub for quiz fun.

I'll try harder tomoz, honest!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2009)

had a power cut this afternoon, was out for 90 mins !


----------



## pootle (Jul 27, 2009)

Was wondering where you was Marty!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 27, 2009)

God, a powercut  Poor Mart!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 28, 2009)

Mornin draggers

I am going to actually do some work today, because doing nothing is driving me insane.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 28, 2009)

pootle said:


> Was wondering where you was Marty!





5t3IIa said:


> God, a powercut  Poor Mart!



sadly it's back on now   i used my IT skills to sort out the internetz too


I turned off the router, and then turned it on again


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2009)

marty21 said:


> sadly it's back on now   i used my IT skills to sort out the internetz too
> 
> 
> I turned off the router, and then turned it on again



Your skills must be well sharp after the early sober night you had


----------



## pootle (Jul 28, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I turned off the router, and then turned it on again



Turning it off and on again.  Tech Support 101!

Bah! Am totally not in the mood for work, or well anything today 

Someone pass me a crack pop tart to get me started.

*waves to 5t3IIa*


----------



## Badgers (Jul 28, 2009)

Day off and was fast asleep  when work called me.
The dragger in me should be cross about this but it was one of my best/easiest clients calling in to double his spend with me.
So this is the trick is it?
Paid to sleep?



Morning


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2009)

Oooh they just said 'holy shit' on Radio 4


----------



## Badgers (Jul 28, 2009)

I am hearing this too 
The BBC have gone a little left of late


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2009)

Mornin' all

How was the quiz!? How was the quiz!!!?

I am feeling like shit today - had the worst side effect of my medication that I've had for ages, for about an hour I had full on flu symptoms complete with shaking, nausea and aching limbs. Least I know what piggy flu is like if I get it  Plus I have been really, really jerky, including my head  which I hate. Makes me feel like a real freak

Consequently I didn't sleep well, my legs are hurting bad and I am only in work so I can pick up some to take home tomorrow 

I loathe this shitty condition sometimes.

On the plus side I did cross the road with Alan Titchmarsh this morning and I do have a nice cup of coffee on my desk!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 28, 2009)

I have done a whole hour of boring calls, go me

Gawd queeny, that sounds 'orrible


----------



## pootle (Jul 28, 2009)

Could be worse soj - could be boning calls 

And poor you QoG's - does indeed sound horrible.  Makes my mild exhaustion and wearyness seem pifling really.

Can the meds be changed, or is it just one of those things?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I have done a whole hour of boring calls, go me
> 
> Gawd queeny, that sounds 'orrible



Thanks 



pootle said:


> Could be worse soj - could be boning calls
> 
> And poor you QoG's - does indeed sound horrible.  Makes my mild exhaustion and wearyness seem pifling really.
> 
> Can the meds be changed, or is it just one of those things?



It is just one of those things sadly - luckily I don't always get side effects or I sleep through any.

I also kicked the cat off the bed by my jerking


----------



## marty21 (Jul 28, 2009)

first rule of quiz club


we *do not talk* about quiz club


----------



## Yetman (Jul 28, 2009)

Maarnin ye tardy bunch o slappaz 

I'm sitting in my pants having done my mornings work already from home  Now I will have a spliff and another coffee and stick some tunes on while doing stuff I want to do rather than stuff I get paid to do. Just need to avoid this place


----------



## pootle (Jul 28, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Just need to avoid this place



Don't you find teh internetz is way less interesting/compelling at home than it is at work?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2009)

marty21 said:


> first rule of quiz club
> 
> 
> we *do not talk* about quiz club



I feel so weird about it


----------



## pootle (Jul 28, 2009)

Slightly random thought, but how  would a dragging thread meet up be?

I want to go out on the pop with Soj!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 28, 2009)

Easy there


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2009)

Hodl tight rude boys 

I just emailed in sick  Not sure why but I can't be arsed.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 28, 2009)

A meet could be good but if we were to do it then the organisation needs to be outsourced and attendance would have to be mandatory or something. Otherwise we would all call in sick or have something that we can't put off (been putting off too long) that would get in the way.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2009)

A Thursday in town. We all have Multipasses, should be easy enough to arrange.

_She says_


----------



## sojourner (Jul 28, 2009)

pootle said:


> Slightly random thought, but how  would a dragging thread meet up be?
> 
> I want to go out on the pop with Soj!



It would be very 

Are you REALLY sure you'd like to go out on the beer with me though pootle?  I'm a fucking liability at the best of times!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2009)

Where are you Soj?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Where are you Soj?



Sane Tellins

or rather, St Helens

let's think - you would probably have heard of Liverpool?   I can and do travel.  I'm just fucking chaotic when drunk


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh, aren't we all? *waveshanddismissively*

Well, if I booked a train for March 2010 I might be able to get a £10 ticket


----------



## Badgers (Jul 28, 2009)

Easy....easy....easy....people... 

This is a thread that requires little to no effort. 
I take a couple of days off work and find that the female contingent are talking logistics!!! 
Calm down, procrastinate more, ignore some stuff, moan about things, achieve nothing more than a list of reasons you never achieved


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm off today too!

I am going to wash up and go to Sainsbury's, maybe. If I can be bothered.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am going to wash up *and* go to Sainsbury's



FFS


----------



## sojourner (Jul 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, aren't we all? *waveshanddismissively*
> 
> Well, if I booked a train for March 2010 I might be able to get a £10 ticket







Badgers said:


> Easy....easy....easy....people...
> 
> This is a thread that requires little to no effort.
> I take a couple of days off work and find that the female contingent are talking logistics!!!
> Calm down, procrastinate more, ignore some stuff, moan about things, achieve nothing more than a list of reasons you never achieved


Yebbut bajjy, I've done fuckin nowt BUT procrastinate for ages now, and it gets real boring 

Still fucking waiting to hear from boss btw.  He won't be pleased tomorrow when I give him all the forms to terminate the directorships for his 5 companies, along with a letter stating exactly why I'm terminating myself!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 28, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yebbut bajjy, I've done fuckin nowt BUT procrastinate for ages now, and it gets real boring



Okay, okay, okay...........but event planning is much of my full time job so some other chump will have to take the reins on this. Maybe we could each have one task each but that is as far as it goes 



sojourner said:


> Still fucking waiting to hear from boss btw.  He won't be pleased tomorrow when I give him all the forms to terminate the directorships for his 5 companies, along with a letter stating exactly why I'm terminating myself!



No communication = No loyalty 

No excuses


----------



## sojourner (Jul 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Okay, okay, okay...........but event planning is much of my full time job so some other chump will have to take the reins on this. Maybe we could each have one task each but that is as far as it goes



Oh I'm having nowt to do with the planning of it, no sirree.  pootle brought it up, she can do the planning 



Badgers said:


> No communication = No loyalty
> 
> No excuses



Fazakerly


----------



## Badgers (Jul 28, 2009)

sojourner said:


> pootle brought it up, she can do the planning



Fazakerly


----------



## pootle (Jul 28, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Are you REALLY sure you'd like to go out on the beer with me though pootle?  I'm a fucking liability at the best of times!



_*a fellow liability writes*_

Fuck yeah!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 28, 2009)

Colonel Fazackerley Butterworth-Toast?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> FFS



At the same time, yes what?


----------



## pootle (Jul 28, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oh I'm having nowt to do with the planning of it, no sirree.  pootle brought it up, she can do the planning



Eeeh! There's nothing this chump likes more than organising stuff!   no, really! 

Hurrah! Glad people like the idea in principle.  Give me a few days and I'll come back with some solid, practical suggestions innit


----------



## marty21 (Jul 28, 2009)

I am in agreement in principle, need to check diary for availability, etc


----------



## Badgers (Jul 28, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I am in agreement in principle, need to check diary for availability, etc



Excuse for not attending planted using the medium of (unsubtle) NLP


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I am in agreement in principle, need to check diary for availability, etc



Same here!

Poor Mr. QofG's is at some kind of strategic planning meeting at a local golf club of all strange places. I have just got a very disgruntled text saying that they have not only run out of biscuits ... but they have run out of hot water for tea 

He is not happy.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 28, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Same here!
> 
> Poor Mr. QofG's is at some kind of strategic planning meeting at a local golf club of all strange places. I have just got a very disgruntled text saying that they have not only run out of biscuits ... but they have run out of hot water for tea
> 
> He is not happy.



that is disgusting


----------



## marty21 (Jul 28, 2009)

suggestion to the chair of the meet committee

if said meeting is in London, London Bridge area has a fine selection of ale houses, and is accessible for the wise souls who chose to live in North or East London, and for the deluded sad souls who chose to live in that there South London


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 28, 2009)

hay u guys!!!! I just got up and I'm going for fry up


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> hay u guys!!!! I just got up and I'm going for fry up



Have a sausage and some bacon for me


----------



## marty21 (Jul 28, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> hay u guys!!!! I just got up and I'm going for fry up



crispy bacon, sausages, fried mushrooms, baked beans, fried bread, fried egg, couple of rounds of toast, hash browns, black pudding, cup of tea?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm gonna have toast thats nearly burnt, bacon, scrambled eggs, beans, mushrooms and hash browns


----------



## sojourner (Jul 28, 2009)

pootle said:


> _*a fellow liability writes*_
> 
> Fuck yeah!



  Well, don't say I didn't warn you


----------



## pootle (Jul 28, 2009)

Clearly it's going to end in tears Soj, with several items of lost clothing/general possessions etc but as long as the tears aren't ours...win!


----------



## pootle (Jul 28, 2009)

Have I killed the dragging thread? 

I've finally finished the vile bit of work I'd been avoiding for quite a while.  Reward myself with a bit of coffee and c*** I think


----------



## marty21 (Jul 28, 2009)

it can never die 

in fact when we all die, technology will available to post from the grave, or we will pass our accounts to suitably qualified persons (in silver jump suits probably)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2009)

Reward us with cake and we'll resuscitate it


----------



## sojourner (Jul 28, 2009)

pootle said:


> Clearly it's going to end in tears Soj, with several items of lost clothing/general possessions etc but as long as the tears aren't ours...win!



I generally don't take much stuff out to lose, but I can almost guarantee you that there will be physical injuries, and they will almost certainly be self-inflicted


----------



## pootle (Jul 28, 2009)

I can tell we're going to get on like a house razed to the ground


----------



## sojourner (Jul 28, 2009)

Hehe

Been a long time since I spent the night in the cells...


----------



## pootle (Jul 28, 2009)

I haven't been spent a night in the cells since I was 18 or so.  For drunk and disorderly


----------



## sojourner (Jul 28, 2009)

pootle said:


> I haven't been spent a night in the cells since I was 18 or so.  For drunk and disorderly



Mine was for being drunk and stealing a van

Cept we didn't actually steal the van.  We just 'borrowed' it


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 28, 2009)

i got nicked for robbing £4 worth of petrol from a car when i was 18. we got caught and taken to court and was fined £30 

lesson learnt? yep....don't get caught


----------



## pootle (Jul 28, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> lesson learnt?



And of course, don't do the crime if you can't do the time


----------



## Yetman (Jul 28, 2009)

Came into work for some silly reason. Going home again now. I probably wont come to any meet unless its on a weekend/Friday, and even then I'll probably just hide in a cupboard and cause a massive fight between you all using my peashooter through a vent as an antagonistic weapon of ill-directed blame


----------



## pootle (Jul 28, 2009)

I was actually thinking we should have the meet on a saturday innit to let everyone meet up, and I'm going to suggest some dates a bit of a way off to give people plenty of notice/book cheaper train tix etc.

Warm up your pea-shooter Yetty!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 28, 2009)

Laaaaaaaaazy Daaaaaaaaazy


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh well, the looong weekend is over and I have to leap back into the rat race once more.

Been a wicked five days and was not easy leaving the duvet womb this morning with rain pattering at the window. Have to be out the door by 08:00 really which is horrid but only really have to iron shirt, make sarnies, dunk in bath and head out. Just getting myself from the 'rocking on the sofa' stage right now which is gonna be tough.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't wanna goooooooooooo  I hate it and it's making me miserable. Or maybe I'm just being a big baby


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2009)

Horrid isn't it? 

(((5t3IIa)))

Have zero motivation and a stack of work (I guess) waiting for me to return to. 
Whoops, just remembered that I am due in by 08:30 not 09:00 so late now. 
Bugger, bugger, bugger!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm going to have to go on another enforced holiday, I think. I can honestly spend 90% of my day clicking on 'new posts' and wasting my life. Not that my life _happens_ at work but I am slowly reaching that point when someone's going to say 'Have you finished the X?' and I won't be able to talk my way out of it.

UGH!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2009)

have to tell work I'm leaving today - had a provisional job offer, was told not to resign as they need to get a CRB, then they fax the office looking for  reference

so even though I can't resign yet, I have to tell work I will be resigning soon 


still


<does new job dance>


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

Ra!

Good news at last


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ra!
> 
> Good news at last



won't be able to post during the day on a work PC though, it will be by phone from then , so my days on the dragging thread may not be as postilicious


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

Awww. Are you sure? I understand that for the frist coupld of weeks (days) in a new gig you might have to lay off it a bit but not at all?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2009)

Here is some good news to brighten up the drag for everyone


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2009)

marty21 said:


> <does new job dance>


Yay


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2009)

marty21 said:


> have to tell work I'm leaving today - had a provisional job offer





Less/more money? 
Better/worse commute? 
More/less challenging role?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2009)

Mornin' everyone!!

Had a better nights sleep and am working at home today so feel a but better. However I wonder if I am coming down with something as I am _so_ hot. I am thinking of dousing myself in cold water!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2009)

marty21 said:


> have to tell work I'm leaving today - had a provisional job offer, was told not to resign as they need to get a CRB, then they fax the office looking for  reference
> 
> so even though I can't resign yet, I have to tell work I will be resigning soon
> 
> ...



Well done!!

Where and when and what etc..!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Awww. Are you sure? I understand that for the frist coupld of weeks (days) in a new gig you might have to lay off it a bit but not at all?



they block these sorts of sites apparently



Badgers said:


> Less/more money?
> Better/worse commute?
> More/less challenging role?



similar
better
more

the money shot is way much more leave and flexi-time



QueenOfGoths said:


> Well done!!
> 
> Where and when and what etc..!!



will pm


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2009)

Now sitting down to a weekly (normally postponed) meeting which is fun. 
Have another chap coming in today for some training and know him by reputation (not in a good way) so not too pleased about this. 
Might pass him over to the chap sitting next to me for the 'orientation' before I start on him.


----------



## pootle (Jul 29, 2009)

Morning Badgers



Badgers said:


> Was not easy leaving the duvet womb this morning with rain pattering at the window.



innit   I was lying in bed this morning, thinking I could hear the rain but dismissed it but....bah!  Bring back summer.

Glad you had a good break though


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2009)

This meeting is *now* dragging like a drag queen dragging a fag


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2009)

ran into a tenant this morning ( a lovely tenant) she said I looked tired

I think I always *look tired* tbf


----------



## pootle (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't marty!  All your piccies on the ugly mug thread show you being all twinkly and smiley, certainly not tired!

I iz tired today though *yawn*


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2009)

Is it lunchtime soon?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

I feel alright now I am here


----------



## Yetman (Jul 29, 2009)

Morning yeeeew SKAM


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I feel alright now I am here



Here in the thread or here in the office?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Here in the thread or here in the office?



Office. I am starting to hate this thread*















* I type this without thinking! I wonder if I mean it?!


----------



## pootle (Jul 29, 2009)

I generally find that once you've hauled your ass out of bed, had a shower etc, things are a little more bearable, but you hate this thread 5t3IIa?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2009)

(((thread)))


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

It is a mire of drag! It drains me! I think I made a serious mistake when I spent 8 hours on it the other day trying to beat Badgers! 

Oh god! It's no the thread, it's me! If I had a proper job that was in the _slightest_ bit interesting I wouldn't be stuck here all day everyday.

Fuck, I am having a right existential crisis.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2009)

Phew, thought the thread was to blame and I was gonna burn in hell or something!! 

Training the FNG (Fucking New Guy) in a minute and he already sounds like one that knows it all. If he is like any of the others that have crossed our path of late I am probably wasting my life but will provide lip service as usual. Currently 72 things on my to-do list and 96 unread emails clogging up the old box of doom, better get back to it I suppose!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah, it's not _you_ guys. It's me


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yeah, it's not _you_ guys. It's me



It is like I am being dumped all over again!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

I need a hug!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2009)

I need a hug, some lunch, a quick afternoon, a helicopter to take me home, my pyjamas, the sofa, a very early night and something else too.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I need a hug, some lunch, a quick afternoon, a helicopter to take me home, my pyjamas, the sofa, a very early night and something else too.



Oh yes, one of them


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2009)

All good, cling on to the small pleasures in life


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2009)

sending big moist love to all


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2009)

here's some of em...

(((Badgers)))












And there's a bloke down the road that gets a helicopter to work!


----------



## pootle (Jul 29, 2009)

Aww! Hugs and emergency kittens to 5t3IIa!  Maybe take another enforced holiday and MAKE yourself do some work and then treat yourself to some u75 nonsense?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> here's some of em...
> 
> (((Badgers)))





I am alright really, had just back in the lazy loop with the bonus long weekend so adjusting to the rat race this morning was really hard. I feel better now I have done a few hours but it is a struggle 

Off to the country this week for time with my dad and his lady which will be nice


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

pootle said:


> Aww! Hugs and emergency kittens to 5t3IIa!  Maybe take another enforced holiday and MAKE yourself do some work and then treat yourself to some u75 nonsense?



I'm considering it. Maybe tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2009)

__~


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Off to the country this week for time with my dad and his lady which will be nice


I need some BK love! 

Sorry stella, missed your hug request was on the other page  (((Stella)))


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 29, 2009)

morning guys


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I need some BK love!
> 
> Sorry stella, missed your hug request was on the other page  (((Stella)))



Thank you (((bb)))

Morning Teeps, you alright?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 29, 2009)

yeh I'm alright  I'm gonna do some slap, take some pics then have a spliff


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

Is that star hair dye coming off yet or is it proper bleach-dyed?


----------



## pootle (Jul 29, 2009)

Teepster! *nods*

Keep meaning to say, but those stars in your hair are v 

Wish I had the bottle for an unusual hair cut.  Pfft! at self!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 29, 2009)

Arfternoon draggers

(((stella)))

oo, nice one marteh! 


I am currently at one of our sites and have spent the whole morning reading a 40 page lease, and checking it with an old one.  No drag.  Very boring though.

Still, time to fuck off to another site soon, and then home for hair cut and a bit of drag

This reception is currently overflowing with Spanish teenagers all bitchin and moanin at the tops of their voices about the biblical rain they're about to step into


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

Sounds like your metaphysical load is a bit lighter today Soj


----------



## pootle (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm not even totally sure what metaphysical means. I iz teh thick   but yeah, things deffo sound a bit less "neaaagghhh" than recently Soj, which is nice I'm guessing! 

I've done one whole thing on my "to do" list today.  I'm on fire!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2009)

I have just made some candles! They are currently setting in the kitchen. I decided to use up bits of old candles melted down and they have turned out rather gothically black....well faded black....well grey really 

I am considering a packet of noodles for lunch .... not sure. Could be nice, could be like eating worms!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sounds like your metaphysical load is a bit lighter today Soj



Yehhh...I guess I just can't stay down for too long!!  S'not in me.  Has been fucking horrible like, and that's the most down I've been in a long while.  

Reading some interesting stuff, listening to pure adrenaline music, having a chaotic time at the weekend, and talking to some important people in my life have really helped, as has the support on here


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

\o/ @ all of you!


----------



## Yetman (Jul 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> \o/ @ all of you!



Dont flash us like that young lady!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

\o/
oo


lol


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2009)

I was doing the same!

\o/
⊙⊙


just slower


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm writing the last of my chapters.  It's coming along reasonably well, although I've had a slow start today, but as ever, it means I'm cooped up in the house, not seeing anyone, drinking too much tea and smoking like a chimney.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I was doing the same!
> 
> \o/
> ⊙⊙
> ...



⊙⊙! How did you make them?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 29, 2009)

pootle said:


> Teepster! *nods*
> 
> Keep meaning to say, but those stars in your hair are v
> 
> Wish I had the bottle for an unusual hair cut.  Pfft! at self!



cheers, they fucked it up a bit tho, I told her to even the back up and she took more off, so I'm gonna have to grow it out again and get someone to do the sides how I WANT them.

seriously if you want ace hair you gotta draw em diagrams and fuck knows what else... still wont take that long to grow


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> ⊙⊙! How did you make them?


Insert symbol in word  I wanted a turned round 3 really.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> \o/
> oo
> 
> 
> lol



Ah, I took \o/ as a \I/ 

\o/
⊙⊙
\I/
/ \


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 29, 2009)

you's have no idea.... \o/ is GOAL!!!!! and <o> is OWN GOAL!!!!


----------



## pootle (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm having SUCH a good day.  Been invited to two wedding do's (I HEART a wedding reception)  AND I'm going to Endorse It!


----------



## Yetman (Jul 29, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> you's have no idea.... \o/ is GOAL!!!!! and <o> is OWN GOAL!!!!



\o/ bucket fanny

<o> oh no! bucket fanny!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2009)

Bored


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2009)

border


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

bordist


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2009)

you win


----------



## kittyP (Jul 29, 2009)

lonely


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2009)

only a few hours to go


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 29, 2009)

Yetman said:


> \o/ bucket fanny
> 
> <o> oh no! bucket fanny!



shouldn't it be...

\o/ YES!!!! a tight one!!!!

<o> oh noes I'm gonna HAVE to fuck that...


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> only a few hours to go



I'm here until 9.30 

Evening meeting - still not many of those to go


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2009)

Hope you get flexi for things like that 

You got a leaving date yet?


----------



## pootle (Jul 29, 2009)

More importantly, can we come your leaving do?

We'll all pretend to be Dave from accounts. You know, Dave, from upstairs...?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

I've got in the swing of working today <o>


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2009)

no date yet, offer is still provisional - I'd say mid September, which will mean exactly a year in this job


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

pootle said:


> More importantly, can we come your leaving do?
> 
> We'll all pretend to be Dave from accounts. You know, Dave, from upstairs...?



Lol is easier if we pretend to be clients I think `


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2009)

pootle said:


> More importantly, can we come your leaving do?
> 
> We'll all pretend to be Dave from accounts. You know, Dave, from upstairs...?



I work with 3 other people, a bit difficult to claim you're from upstairs when we haven't got an upstairs


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 29, 2009)

downstairs?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2009)

Clients! Shambling clients!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2009)

I think you could all do impersonations of shambling clients


without much acting


----------



## pootle (Jul 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I've got in the swing of working today <o>



Nice one lady!

I haven't   been getting way too excited about loads of  non work stuff.

Really need to get loads of stuff done though if I'm going to Endorse It with no hassle.

Am going to come in mega early tomoz and really put my back into it.  You just watch me!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2009)

Yawn! 
Yawn! 
Yawn! 

This day has been a load of nothing and still at least an hour to go for me. 
I plan to get home, cuddle up on the sofa with one or two beers, eat a light dinner watching an episode of Twin Peaks before sleep time. 
Supposed to be rested after a few days off but feeling tidier than usual today for some daft reason. 
Never mind


----------



## pootle (Jul 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> watching an episode of Twin Peaks before sleep



Twin Peaks?   I impressed everyone in a team meeting the other day by tying a cherry stalk in my mouth with my tongue and then working out who the cool kids were if they knew what it was a reference too.

Totally distracted everyone from my then outstanding report for the Department of Health


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2009)

Cool, am really enjoying Twin Peaks at the moment


----------



## Yetman (Jul 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Cool, am really enjoying Twin Peaks at the moment



Breasts


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2009)

Fnarr


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 29, 2009)

every day seems like its mad busy at the moment, no time to stop and think about anything.....


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 29, 2009)

I keep finding bits of weed stuck to my dressing gown...


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 29, 2009)

oh god I'm hungry and stoned and trying to order online chinese and I've got some ugly trannie tryin to ask me shit about make up on my facebook and like they aint even proper trannie its just some mental disorder cus their sister died so now he wears her cold dead clothes.... oh god.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2009)

Morning! Sun's out! 

I _mullhered_ my in-tray yesterday and ended up having a Very Good Day. Yay me!

'ope all well


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2009)

Morning  

11 hours of sleep 

Still feel a bit lazy and a bit later leaving home than usual but will make it in for 9am. Have three shitty things to sort out first thing but will get them out the way and then hit the drag. 

Coffee to drink, shirt to iron, sarnies to make and then commute to brave. Standard morning routine I suppose but at least today is Friday Eve  

Another lazy night for us tonight apart from packing for a weekend away in the country this weekend. Off to see my dad and his good lady for a pub dinner, some family tree stuff and peace/quiet before heading back to the city on Sunday lunch.


----------



## Voley (Jul 30, 2009)

I spoke to a woman called Gaye Ironmonger on the phone yesterday. That was definitely the day's highlight.


----------



## pootle (Jul 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Morning! Sun's out!



Makes SUCH A difference, eh? 

And yay you indeed 5t3IIa! Am going to follow your fine example today so off to get dressed and then resist the urge to log on to u75 when I get to work.

Got to do some training today to one of the new assistants which I'm dreading, so will treat myself to some u75 once I'm done.

Morning badgers!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2009)

NVP said:


> I spoke to a woman called Gaye Ironmonger on the phone yesterday. That was definitely the day's highlight.



That's _brilliant_


----------



## Voley (Jul 30, 2009)

My brother works with a bloke called Dick Askew.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2009)

Cruel parents


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2009)

Edwina the tea-drinking mallard celebrates 22nd birthday


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2009)

On that note I am off to work


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2009)

Edwina the tea....what?

See you later


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 30, 2009)

I predict my day will drag majorly today. 
I have packed several magazines as my lovely iPhone has to go for repair so I'll get given some shitty lil thing that prob. has no net so i can't play on here pah.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I predict my day will drag majorly today.
> I have packed several magazines as my lovely iPhone has to go for repair so I'll get given some shitty lil thing that prob. has no net so i can't play on here pah.



What do you do Strumps? Officey nonsense, is it? Sector?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Edwina the tea....what?



Edwina 

Fairly easy commute and first in the office today. Quieter day (hopefully) today as one person (Radio Woman) is off all day and another is out this morning. That leaves two of us in the office and boss-type man in his office, at least for the morning anyway 

Ten minutes of sloth then a busy day on the phones for this Badger. Hopefully not too many timewasting idiots to contend with but maybe that is wishing too much......


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2009)

pootle said:


> Got to do some training today



Did that one yesterday
Like training but sometimes you can tell that no matter how much you try it is going in one ear and out of the other. 



pootle said:


> Morning badgers!



Morning Poots


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2009)

just woken up  late start today


----------



## pootle (Jul 30, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Like training but sometimes you can tell that no matter how much you try it is going in one ear and out of the other.



I've amended the *official* training literature as it's totally unsuited to the level of the audience and produced my own, unauthorised training pack for this topic.

I'm a renegade maverick and no mistake!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2009)

at the meeting last night, i used the phrase

"and on that bombshell, I'm off"  and left, after dropping the bombshell


----------



## pootle (Jul 30, 2009)

The bombshell of your resignation Marts?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2009)

I want a late start. 
Although I am only on a three day week and did finish an hour early yesterday so can't moan too much I guess.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 30, 2009)

Weird vibe in the office today... someone's been a stealing


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2009)

Stealing? 
Good scandal level for a Thursday!! 
Is it office stuff or from a staff member?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2009)

pootle said:


> The bombshell of your resignation Marts?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 30, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Stealing?
> Good scandal level for a Thursday!!
> Is it office stuff or from a staff member?


Tis office stuff/money


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2009)

Did you gloat or were you humble Marty?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2009)

*Scandal*



BiddlyBee said:


> Tis office stuff/money



Loo roll? 

Ghosts on the payroll? 
Petty cash? 
Fraud?


----------



## pootle (Jul 30, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Weird vibe in the office today... someone's been a stealing




this might make me sound like a mental, but there is theft style fucking with my head at my place too. Someone knicked a card for one of the team and my leave card out of my desk and then it magically re-appeared.

I've started locking my desk - but left my id card with the key attached to it at home today. Fail!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Did you gloat or were you humble Marty?



I was humble marty


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 30, 2009)

Petty cash... second time. Some bicycle coppers are here


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 30, 2009)

pootle said:


> this might make me sound like a mental, but there is theft style fucking with my head at my place too. Someone knicked a card for one of the team and my leave card out of my desk and then it magically re-appeared.
> 
> I've started locking my desk - but left my id card with the key attached to it at home today. Fail!


Tis odd... and other weird things happen... like my mug (we all have to have our own coffee mugs ) was at the back of the cupboard dirty this morning, when it'd been put in the dishwasher yesterday afternoon... weirdness is a happening


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2009)

Nasty stuff Bee! 

Guess it will be the talk of the office for a while though. 
Will also keep the dragging thread on tenderhooks too as we love a scandal!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 30, 2009)

Just makes everyone uneasy, wondering who has done this (2nd time now). I mean keys are hidden.... will keep you updated!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 30, 2009)

Morning!

Mercifully quiet here at the moment which is good because, once again, I feel like shit  Might have to go the the docs at get some sleeping tablets at this rate!

Theft eh? And disappearing cups! Perhaps you could spray your cup with that stuff they put on banknotes which shows up on the hands of robbers and othger scallywags and proves they have been handling it etc..! Then when the culprit is apprehended you can shout "CUP THIEF!!!" at them and we can all join in


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 30, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Theft eh? And disappearing cups! Perhaps you could spray your cup with that stuff they put on banknotes which shows up on the hands of robbers and othger scallywags and proves they have been handling it etc..! Then when the culprit is apprehended you can shout "CUP THIEF!!!" at them and we can all join in


Not so arsed about my cup, but that might not be a bad idea for our safe


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2009)

I once got fired for stealing* even though I didn't steal  I was a poor student and worked in a bar. One day I was soooo fucing chuffed that I had a fiver, a tenner _and_ a score in my wallet at the same time I showed a colleague. They look so pretty all in a row. Then that night the til was a score down 

* I think. They didn't say, they just said they didn't need me no mo'


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2009)

Is it sarnie time or not? 
Have cheese and (original) marmite today which is tempting me.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh havea fucking sanwich. Then have a pasty later _also_


----------



## Yetman (Jul 30, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> oh god I'm hungry and stoned and trying to order online chinese and I've got some ugly trannie tryin to ask me shit about make up on my facebook and like they aint even proper trannie its just some mental disorder cus their sister died so now he wears her cold dead clothes.... oh god.....



lol, still, we've all been there at some point 

Morning anyway faggers. Misery, hate and sheet rain wrap around and suffocate my pointless existence today. Shadows, cobwebs and congealed brown sauce watch me suffer as my soul drips away into the mouth of the demon that ties me to this spot.

Still, theres a new bloke coming into big brother later


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Still, theres a new bloke coming into big brother later



I used to look up to you


----------



## sojourner (Jul 30, 2009)

Fuckin ELLL we have had some major stormage last night and today 

Couldn't get to kip last night thanks to hour long storm - thunder, lightning, and indeed, it was very _very_ frightening 

Same again this morning - lasted a good 40 minutes, BIBLICAL rain , and of course, complete fules doing 90 on the motorway and crashing, leaving me stuck in a fucking traffic jam for ages.  Inconsiderate cunts.

Still, quite amazing weather to listen/watch 


Found out who the tealeafs are yet Bee?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 30, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Found out who the tealeafs are yet Bee?


Not yet, still waiting to see if the print anyone


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2009)

I steal blocks of post-it notes from here.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not yet, still waiting to see if the print anyone



Shut _up_! Really? CIS Lincoln's Inn?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 30, 2009)

Seems not, the cops on bikes have left the building. And knowing this place, there'll be no update, except gossip in the corridors or kitchen


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 30, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Seems not, the cops on bikes have left the building. And knowing this place, there'll be no update, except gossip in the corridors or kitchen



Yes...but that's always much more interesting that the real version of what happened 

Quiet here so am using my time well by planning a pre-Christmas break to Krakow!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> there'll be no update, except gossip in the corridors or kitchen



Standard day at work then 

Heavens are just slowly opening here in SW18 which is a bit of a shame as it was pretty sunny half hour ago.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 30, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes...but that's always much more interesting that the real version of what happened


Not really tbh, it's a struggle to find out anything that's happening in this place... when people are away, leaving, if a new member of staff is joining. 



Badgers said:


> Standard day at work then


Yup.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 30, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not really tbh, it's a struggle to find out anything that's happening in this place... when people are away, leaving, if a new member of staff is joining.
> 
> Yup.



I know what you mean - it's much the same here tbh .


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2009)

God though Biddley. I hope you're OK with your naturally guilty looking little face


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 30, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I know what you mean - it's much the same here tbh .


Rubbish isn't it - I give up after a while and just stay in me own little bubble.



5t3IIa said:


> God though Biddley. I hope you're OK with your naturally guilty looking little face


I'm buggered


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Rubbish isn't it - I give up after a while and just stay in me own little bubble.
> 
> I'm buggered



Do you _suspect_ anyone yourself? You must do


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 30, 2009)

Not anyone that works here - there are only 13 of us - would be really shit if it was one of the staff! Only other people that have access are maintenance people, building staff, cleaners... erm and anyone if our front door was having a bad day


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What do you do Strumps? Officey nonsense, is it? Sector?



Work in my friends head shop. Was fun for a while but. .   ugh. My brain is dying and my soul is ebbing aaaaaaawaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  

Got plans tho. Watch this space (I hope).


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2009)

I *think* a cleaner once stole one of the two AA batteries I had on charge at Capita


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Work in my friends head shop. Was fun for a while but. .   ugh. My brain is dying and my soul is ebbing aaaaaaawaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Got plans tho. Watch this space (I hope).



Head shop! You _fucking_  hippy


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 30, 2009)

It's always the janitor, Biddly  

Love your description Yetman!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 30, 2009)

someone stole my favorite pen recently!!  now reduced to using bics again....


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 30, 2009)

hai you guys


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2009)

Lucky to still have work I suppose  
Annoying that I have my job to do but also doing about eight peoples admin for them  
Normally I quite like a little bit of admin (anal attention to detail) but not when it steals time from my main job.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 30, 2009)

i'm off work. i wrote some poems earlier. i think i should go back soon before i commit any more crimes against literature


----------



## sojourner (Jul 30, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> i'm off work. i wrote some poems earlier. i think i should go back soon before i commit any more crimes against literature



Do they not rhyme then doll?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 30, 2009)

OMG - torrential rain in Warren Street, it's like a rver outside!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 30, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Do they not rhyme then doll?



the staycation
i rather enjoyed
our shambolic rambles up to caversham
they were nearly as good as the seaside
i bet.
my only regret
is that we didn't get
to eat much icecream.
the cheese was jolly good though

*cries*


----------



## sojourner (Jul 30, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> OMG - torrential rain in Warren Street, it's like a rver outside!



I nearly crashed a couple of times yesterday, cos I was so focussed on watching the huge waves coming out from under my wheels


----------



## sojourner (Jul 30, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> the staycation
> i rather enjoyed
> our shambolic rambles up to caversham
> they were nearly as good as the seaside
> ...


That's ace 

Next pome competition, you wanna stick that in mate


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 30, 2009)

a modern day sylvia plath. noT!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 30, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> a modern day sylvia plath. noT!



BETTER than sylvia miserable arse plath!  At least yours is funny.  Unintentionally maybe, but...


----------



## Boycey (Jul 30, 2009)

the fact that i'm earning nothing sitting on my arse is tempered by the fact that if i were to be earning i'd be getting a fucking soaking right now.

ho hum. ho hum. *twiddles thumbs some more*

if any photographers in the london area want some negs picked up to be printed by metro you'll more than likely get a moist boycey at your door right now


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 30, 2009)

Isn't it lunchtime yet? <wail>


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 30, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> Isn't it lunchtime yet? <wail>



yes, it is


----------



## sojourner (Jul 30, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> Isn't it lunchtime yet? <wail>



Slow May - it was lunchtime half an hour ago

Lunchtime is ALWAYS at 12.  Get with it


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 30, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Lunchtime is ALWAYS at 12.  Get with it



lunchtime depends on when you get up. you can have lunch at 10.30am if you want. FACT. 

(leftfield i know soj, but at least try and get your head round my craziness ffs )


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 30, 2009)

i wandered lonely as a cloud,
that dropped its rain like some dead shroud,
and then i walked into the road,
and got squashed flat like some big toad


----------



## pootle (Jul 30, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Misery, hate and sheet rain wrap around and suffocate my pointless existence today. Shadows, cobwebs and congealed brown sauce watch me suffer as my soul drips away into the mouth of the demon that ties me to this spot.




Ooh! Poetic! You're *quite* the sensitive soul beneath that brash swagger 

I are hungry - can I eat my lunch yet? I suspect it will taste of fail though due to an onion disaster last night.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 30, 2009)

I am at work but buying a tonne of potting soil online for my window box project on my estate....

Things could be worse I suppose


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 30, 2009)

london in the summer holidays
i hate children.
that is all


----------



## sojourner (Jul 30, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> lunchtime depends on when you get up. you can have lunch at 10.30am if you want. FACT.
> 
> (leftfield i know soj, but at least try and get your head round my craziness ffs )



No, no, I see your point entirely.  I thought though, as this is a WORK thread, that we were discussing WORK lunchtimes 

_Obviously_ if you are a lazy mare, and are not working, then lunchtime can be at an alternative time to 12


----------



## pootle (Jul 30, 2009)

Boycey said:


> a moist boycey




Ooh! A moist Boycey? Lovely   and May K has popped in 

Hullo occasional visitors 

Afternoon to Teeps too!  Wha'gwan girl?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 30, 2009)

sojourner said:


> No, no, I see your point entirely.  I thought though, as this is a WORK thread, that we were discussing WORK lunchtimes



lunchtime is a social construct i just don't buy into these days. i've shed myself of such bourgeois constraints. i eat when the fuck i want and in doing so stick two fingers up to the man. direct action mate. i've made some banners too


----------



## pootle (Jul 30, 2009)

Does that mean hunger is a social construct Dolly? 

Will tell my stomach to STFU then!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 30, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> lunchtime is a social construct i just don't buy into these days. i've shed myself of such bourgeois constraints. i eat when the fuck i want and in doing so stick two fingers up to the man. direct action mate. i've made some banners too





two fingers up to the man is worth four down the throat


----------



## pootle (Jul 30, 2009)

Huh? Does that mean eating disorders are a social construct too?

Blimey! All this construction is making me hungry!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 30, 2009)

pootle said:


> Does that mean hunger is a social construct Dolly?



no mate! hunger is an energy. harness it, work with it, feed it! just don't eat at mealtimes ok, that's like totally conventional dude


----------



## pootle (Jul 30, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> no mate! hunger is an energy. harness it, work with it, feed it! just don't eat at mealtimes ok, that's like totally conventional dude



Wow! you've just introduced a whole new paradigm shift in my approach to "hunger"

Convention can of course, jog the fuck on! 

cheers Dolly, I don't know where I would have been without this new insight.  Well, hungry, obvs!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 30, 2009)

i'm off for a conventional sarnie


----------



## pootle (Jul 30, 2009)

At the conventional time? 

((paulie's conventionalness))


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 30, 2009)

pootle said:


> Convention can of course, jog the fuck on!



you're my kind of girl. we should hang out you know. somewhere very fucking unconventional where conventional people haven't even heard of even once, not even when they were flicking through timeout that time and it kind of but didn't really catch their eye and now it's just a flicker of a thought that's long left their plans for saturday afternoon and they try but they just can't retrieve it, it's gone, fucking disappeared, like fag ash in the wind. maybe that bit in the barbican no one knows about (you know it??). it'll be wild 

(we won't eat)


----------



## pootle (Jul 30, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> maybe that bit in the barbican no one knows about (you know it??). it'll be wild



I'm ALL OVER that bit of the Barbican! It's the bit with the concrete, and the coloured lines, right?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 30, 2009)

pootle said:


> I'm ALL OVER that bit of the Barbican! It's the bit with the concrete, and the coloured lines, right?



are you all over it like a rash? cos i am 

and yeh that's the one. it's got some steps. and brown carpet. mum's the word though, don't want everyone finding out *taps side of nose*


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2009)

Busy (busty) in here today draggers  

Is this some sort of collective mood on the sunny/rainy/hungry/dragging clique?


----------



## pootle (Jul 30, 2009)

Like a rash that won't shift even with the strongest anti-histimines

*tips  to DG*


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Possibly Dull Fact*

Henry Allingham who died aged 113 and was briefly the oldest man in the World and was one of the last WW1 veteran was born in Clapton (Where I live) 

Harry Patch who died aged 111, also one of the last WW1 vets was born in Bath, where i was born


not sure what that all means

I might live to 112 i reckon


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2009)

Quick half


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2009)

I bought a sandwich from our sandwich lady then ate it in Pret! You'll never take me alive, copper!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I bought a sandwich from our sandwich lady then ate it in Pret! You'll never take me alive, copper!



fuck me! this is exactly the kind of shit i want to be hearing about! it's fucking mental, unconventional as hell! big thumbs up dude - more of this please!


----------



## Boycey (Jul 30, 2009)

unconvential? pah, i just ate a cheese and onion _samosa_


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 30, 2009)

i've got a sweet melon to eat this afternoon, it's rather juicy.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 30, 2009)

Boycey said:


> unconvential? pah, i just ate a cheese and onion _samosa_



That's just wrong. Cheese and onion in a sandwich, or a pasty but in a samosa...that's the devil's work that is


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i've got a sweet melon to eat this afternoon, it's rather juicy.



You gonna sit about _in public_ with it dripping off your chin?


----------



## pootle (Jul 30, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That's just wrong. Cheese and onion in a sandwich, or a pasty but in a samosa...that's the devil's work that is



I can't see how cheese and onion could be wrong in anything!


----------



## Yetman (Jul 30, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> fuck me! this is exactly the kind of shit i want to be hearing about! it's fucking mental, unconventional as hell! big thumbs up dude - more of this please!



I just went outside and saw some woman that looked a bit like a smaller version of margaret thatcher when she was young, from behind.

So I spun her round delivered an awesome two hit combo to the tits then pushed her into moving traffic


----------



## pootle (Jul 30, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I just went outside and saw some woman that looked a bit like a smaller version of margaret thatcher when she was young, from behind.
> 
> So I spun her round delivered an awesome two hit combo to the tits then pushed her into moving traffic




That's the brash swagger I was talking about!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 30, 2009)

Yetman said:


> So I spun her round delivered an awesome two hit combo to the tits then pushed her into moving traffic



did the bitch croak it?? 

also, what did you have for lunch??


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You gonna sit about _in public_ with it dripping off your chin?


i've just been offering round some dripping juicy slices to the ladies in my office.

they're ever so grateful


----------



## Yetman (Jul 30, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> did the bitch croak it??
> 
> also, what did you have for lunch??



I dont know, I was too busy swaggering off in the other direction, casually flipping a coin and generally not giving a fuck 

Had lunch  Well, lunch dinner combo as having drugs for proper dinner. Had a reggae reggae sauce subway. Was a bit shit really, its the same as a normal chicken sub but with reggae reggae sauce instead of mayo or chili or whatever. 

Hang on a sec, police are at the door. Best see what the nosy fuckers want. 

Back in a min


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i've just been offering round some dripping juicy slices to the ladies in my office.
> 
> they're ever so grateful



Teehee


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 30, 2009)

just tell the rozzers you know me mate. we've got an "arrangement" when it comes to pushing people in front of cars. i owe you for that time in hendon anyway, you saved my fucking life dude


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 30, 2009)

The newbie has got another huge subway sandwich for his lunch - it's about as thick as his arm! 

I think it is a penis substitute.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 30, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The newbie has got another huge subway sandwich for his lunch - it's about as thick as his arm!
> 
> I think it is a penis substitute.



maybe it is his penis? that's just a thought like, i mean it might not be, probably isn't even, but worth thinking about all the same...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 30, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> maybe it is his penis? that's just a thought like, i mean it might not be, probably isn't even, but worth thinking about all the same...



He is smacking his lips a lot as he eats it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He is smacking his lips a lot as he eats it



Just walk up to him when he's in mid bite and RAM IT DOWN HIS THROAT. While he is choking and coughing with his eyes streaming hold up his iPhone and then very deliberately drop it into a BUCKET OF PISS. Then take the bucket and iPhone (he'll be turning blue by now but still able to see) and dump it into your boss's lap then drop the bucket over her head then WANG the side of it with a cricket bat.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 30, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He is smacking his lips a lot as he eats it



right well it definitely is then. you'll need to perform a citizen's arrest on him mate. i mean, jeez that's sick - eating your own penis for lunch in the office?! i'm as liberal as the next man/woman/human but i think it contravenes basic health and safety...


----------



## Yetman (Jul 30, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> just tell the rozzers you know me mate. we've got an "arrangement" when it comes to pushing people in front of cars. i owe you for that time in hendon anyway, you saved my fucking life dude



I wish you'd had told me that a minute ago! Fuckers tried to nick me init, so I had to grab the older one and take him hostage lol, he's in the kitchen doing the washing up (well in range of my crossbow obv) - seems to be a bit of a crowd forming outside though, I can see this causing a slight dent in my plans for this afternoon, I shall be terribly miffed if that does turn out to be the case as I've got chums coming round for a good old crack, smack and spot of Michael Jack session at 4 oclock sharp


----------



## Yetman (Jul 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just walk up to him when he's in mid bite and RAM IT DOWN HIS THROAT. While he is choking and coughing with his eyes streaming hold up his iPhone and then very deliberately drop it into a BUCKET OF PISS. Then take the bucket and iPhone (he'll be turning blue by now but still able to see) and dump it into your boss's lap then drop the bucket over her head then WANG the side of it with a cricket bat.



 YES!!

WANG the fucker!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just walk up to him when he's in mid bite and RAM IT DOWN HIS THROAT. While he is choking and coughing with his eyes streaming hold up his iPhone and then very deliberately drop it into a BUCKET OF PISS. Then take the bucket and iPhone (he'll be turning blue by now but still able to see) and dump it into your boss's lap then drop the bucket over her head then WANG the side of it with a cricket bat.





The way I am feeling today I would _so_ like to do that.

However I am being sickeningly nice at the moment as I want to try and make an early exit for home when the boss comes back from lunch (hopefully in about 40 minutes).

I still feel like shit and also my period pains are starting so I do think it is in everyone's interests that I am allowed to leave early


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 30, 2009)

Yetman said:


> WANG the fucker!!



sorry, are you gay??


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 30, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I wish you'd had told me that a minute ago! Fuckers tried to nick me init, so I had to grab the older one and take him hostage lol, he's in the kitchen doing the washing up (well in range of my crossbow obv) - seems to be a bit of a crowd forming outside though, I can see this causing a slight dent in my plans for this afternoon, I shall be terribly miffed if that does turn out to be the case as I've got chums coming round for a good old crack, smack and spot of Michael Jack session at 4 oclock sharp



shit mate. you need to get rid of the bobby before you spark up the old crack pipe - they're insatiable mate - wouldn't get any for yourself


----------



## Yetman (Jul 30, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> sorry, are you gay??



No I'm really sad right now actually. Just had to kill an old man who didnt look like any prime minister or anything 



dolly's gal said:


> shit mate. you need to get rid of the bobby before you spark up the old crack pipe - they're insatiable mate - wouldn't get any for yourself



Dont worry about it. Shot the copper by accident when I saw a mouse. Damn sensitive crossbow trigger. 

Well looks like I'm off to the cooler for a ten stretch or so. See you later guys I'll come back here in ten or twenty years. You'll all still be here wont you? Course you will


----------



## pootle (Jul 30, 2009)

Of course we will! 

53tIIa may be having some sort of exsistentialist crisis on the day you come back, but she'll back a day or two after that I reckons!

Don't drop the soap in the showers!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Quick half



Six quick (slow) halves


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm now at home, in bed. Time has speeded up markedly since I got here.


----------



## pootle (Jul 30, 2009)

S'weird how that happens, eh?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2009)

Am outside smoking a fag.


----------



## pootle (Jul 30, 2009)

Man! I've got loads done today - 50% of my to do list, DONE! Even with the British Medical Association harassing me about one of the trainees I manage   

Am going to come in early tomorrow too I reckon.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 30, 2009)

Weekend starts right now and finishes Tuesday morning...


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 31, 2009)

mornin slags 

I aint been sleep yet, just ate a packet of purple nik naks and a packet of teal mccoys, now gonna skin up


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

Morning TP, is this the first time you have nabbed posto numero uno on le ol draggo? 

Just woke up in a haze after a frantic day yesterday and more of the same to come today. Still getting the feeling that I am winning at work but there is something around the corner to piss me off. Hopefully the thing that pisses me off with arrive around the same time as something that cheers me up the same amount.

All good otherwise, heading off to East Sussex straight from work and not returning to the city until Sunday afternoon. Nice weekend of family trees and real trees with the old man


----------



## pootle (Jul 31, 2009)

Morning teeps.  Badgers!

Wha'gwan on?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

Pooot Pooot  

Trying to get back on the horse or the rat race race or whatever we call it. Is the barmy season with a lot of people on holiday (credit crunch?) so those that are left are stressed/disorganised which does not make work fun but at least it is work. I would be a horror if I had time on my hands so better I am kept busy.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

*yawn* Wotcha!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

Was planning to have left by now but guess I can slap cheese and Marmite in bread then bimble out the door.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 31, 2009)

no trains into Liverpool St today, so no 8.10 for me, so a bus it is


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 31, 2009)

my eyeshadows have arrived 

I got a mixed job lot from a wholesaler so the contents were never gonna be 100% what I asked for, out of 20 I've only got three doubles and the ones what are missing aint that important colours


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 31, 2009)

marty21 said:


> no trains into Liverpool St today, so no 8.10 for me, so a bus it is



prob cus the driver is rockin tha ganja again.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 31, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> prob cus the driver is rockin tha ganja again.



2 day strike innit, so all the drivers can do what they like


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 31, 2009)

oh, glad you notified me of that, I was gonna go into the city inna bit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

OK OK I'll go to work now ffs


----------



## pootle (Jul 31, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I got a mixed job lot from a wholesaler so the contents were never gonna be 100% what I asked for, out of 20 I've only got three doubles and the ones what are missing aint that important colours



I was gonna ask if you had some special deal on all those Urban Decay eyeshadows on the t'other thread.

I heart Urban Decay


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

Loads of people at Vauxhall this morning wearing blue 'Keep on the watch' badges. 
I admire their vigilance in this times of heightened security.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

Keep On The Watch for what?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

This lot


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 31, 2009)

pootle said:


> I was gonna ask if you had some special deal on all those Urban Decay eyeshadows on the t'other thread.
> 
> I heart Urban Decay



is this a thinly veiled 'i can has spare eyeshadows plz?' lol 

I just got three matte ones narcotic, illegal and foxy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> is this a thinly veiled 'i can has spare eyeshadows plz?' lol
> 
> I just got three matte ones *narcotic, illegal and foxy*



I has potential to rock either of them


----------



## pootle (Jul 31, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> is this a thinly veiled 'i can has spare eyeshadows plz?' lol
> 
> I just got three matte ones narcotic, illegal and foxy



Nah, I wouldn't be interested in some quality eye make-up with an edgy name in a sorta smoky pink shade


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 31, 2009)

fight over them then


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

Was expecting two contracts on the fax today but have none. 
Went to get a pain au chocolat but they had run out at the shop. 
What next I ask you?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm going to bed, screw you guys


----------



## pootle (Jul 31, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> fight over them then



Duelling?

Greco Roman Wrestling?


----------



## pootle (Jul 31, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Went to get a pain au chocolat but they had run out at the shop.



I'm also crazy for some sort of pastry based treat 

Might sneak out and get one.  Will get you a choccy croissant if they've got any Badgers 

Have written my to do list for today, but can't be arsed to actually do anything on it.  I wan' a lardy pastry!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 31, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> oh, glad you notified me of that, I was gonna go into the city inna bit



149 all the way babes


----------



## sojourner (Jul 31, 2009)

mornin gobshites

it's Friday   Sun's out 

Oh, and my new telly is currently being installed by telly men


----------



## pootle (Jul 31, 2009)

Morning soj!

You at work today? Sun is shining in the smoke too 

Am going to sneak out and do a c*** run in a mo.  You wan' some?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 31, 2009)

nice cycle in this morning, nice cup of coffee, only one meeting booked, _poets_ day for me i reckon


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 31, 2009)

Too many happy people on this thread


----------



## sojourner (Jul 31, 2009)

pootle said:


> Morning soj!
> 
> You at work today? Sun is shining in the smoke too
> 
> Am going to sneak out and do a c*** run in a mo.  You wan' some?



mornin pootle m'dear

at work - at home  

yeh gwan, i'll have some c***, haven't had any for breakfast for ages now


----------



## sojourner (Jul 31, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Too many happy people on this thread



*gives Bee a slap on th'arse*

cheer up


----------



## marty21 (Jul 31, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Too many happy people on this thread



I'm still doing the *new job* dance


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 31, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Too many happy people on this thread


at least we're not shiny


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 31, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I'm still doing the *new job* dance


when did this happen?  you got a new job???


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 31, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I'm still doing the *new job* dance





sojourner said:


> *gives Bee a slap on th'arse*
> 
> cheer up





Paulie Tandoori said:


> at least we're not shiny


Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

*grumps*

___~


----------



## marty21 (Jul 31, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> when did this happen?  you got a new job???



I was provisionally offered it a few days ago, subject to references and crb check - 

*dances*


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

To beer or not to beer at lunch?


----------



## pootle (Jul 31, 2009)

Badgers, it's Friday.  What kinda question is that?

I too iz having a poets day today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

If I ever have alcohol during a work day some switch goes in my brain and I am all WOAH THIS IS GLAM NOW I WANT TO DO SOME CHARLIE AND GO TO THE GROUCHO FFS NOW WHY WON'T YOU LET ME 

I've told this story before but I once worked for The Telegraph in Canary Wharf and got smashed one lunchtime and they had to hold up the paper for me to get my shit together


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

Is today 9000 day?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 31, 2009)

Mornin' draggers!!

Our windows are being cleaned - either that or we are having a very localised heavy shower!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

pootle said:


> Badgers, it's Friday.  What kinda question is that?



I know, I know..... 

Do I call up former colleague and bemoan the state of the unions and discuss sport in the snug or go for the business lunch with current colleague? 

In other news: 

Failed Actor is in the office today and in fine form
Crying Girl has not been seen for a couple of weeks 
Sleeps on Bench Girl is in the park and (awake) on the bench 
Stupidly Fit Asian Girl Who Jogs In Lycra has been out jogging with her dog
Knee High Boots Girl was on the same train as me for the third day running


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 31, 2009)

I have made the coffee too strong...caffeine buzz...YIP YIP YIP YIP YIP 

I like your roll call of regulars Badgers 

So far this morning I managed to avoid Mr. Annoying Voice on the train and the newbie has had something fried for breakfast!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

I saw A Hot Man On The Tube today but then he opened a Sun to read so I had nothing to look at


----------



## pootle (Jul 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I've told this story before but I once worked for The Telegraph in Canary Wharf and got smashed one lunchtime and they had to hold up the paper for me to get my shit together



You do good work 5t3IIa 

Am facking bored today. 

*yawn*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I saw A Hot Man On The Tube today but then he opened a Sun to read so I had nothing to look at



That's not fair - I hate it when that happens. Hot men should be made to read the Guardian or Private Eye. Or Empire at least!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

Or read The Chap magazine?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

_Especially_ The Chap 

I went to The Chap Olympics once. Was tons of fun, with added Hendricks


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 31, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Or read The Chap magazine?



I like it.

Or they should just sit there and not read anything so we ladies can just stare at their handsomeness 

Or perhaps they could have a small kitten or puppy with them to show their caring side. And a flask of tea. Because I like tea.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> _Especially_ The Chap
> 
> I went to The Chap Olympics once. Was tons of fun, with added Hendricks



Awesome stuff  

Only just stumbled across it. 
I like Private Eye but get most of my satire via the radio/iplayer
Viz is still hanging in there but it is not as good as it used to be


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

it was the World Cup year when Whatsit headbutted Thingy in the cheat - you remember?

So at the Olympiad there's Colonial Chap in pith helmet and luxuriant moustache butting City Chap in the chest in the middle of Russell Sq. Was v funny


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

I was thinking of applying to work at one but do not have the outfit, tache or the mop hair required.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I was thinking of applying to work at one but do not have the outfit, tache or the mop hair required.



No offence but I _suspect_ you didn't go to the right school


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> No offence but I _suspect_ you didn't go to the right school



Nope, but I can act... 

Really love the 'what-ho' look of the chap but it does not really wash on the streets of SW9 and I can't really afford the kit either.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Nope, but I can act...
> 
> Really love the 'what-ho' look of the chap but it does not really wash on the streets of SW9 and I can't really afford the kit either.



Apropos of not much - a friend of mine manages a hair salon concession in Canada Square for a major blah blah. She says that the very poshest chaps, the really braying pink cheeked ones, are the most dirty and nasty behind the ears etc :yak:


I'll add that they are perfectly pleasant, she says, just need a scrub down before they can be worked on. Lucky she doesn't do pedicure ect too :yak:


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

Tempting


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 31, 2009)

Well it appears I didn't get that job  They haven't replied yet. You'd think they'd reply whether it was positive or negative given how much I said I wanted the job and how important I said it would be for me.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

Bugger


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

Sloth is kicking in a bit now. 
Have 63 things on the to-do list but can't get hold of anyone. 
Already eaten half my sarnies, had two smoke breaks and am bored of coffee. 
Luckily the cricket is on for the afternoon drag and if we really pull our fingers out we can break a post milestone.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

I think I'd work much better with cricket on in the background.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 31, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Well it appears I didn't get that job  They haven't replied yet. You'd think they'd reply whether it was positive or negative given how much I said I wanted the job and how important I said it would be for me.



Sorry to hear that


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I think I'd work much better with cricket on in the background.



I would work better at the cricket watching the match and sending work emails from my mobile phone whilst drinking lager from the cool box.


----------



## pootle (Jul 31, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Well it appears I didn't get that job  They haven't replied yet. You'd think they'd reply whether it was positive or negative given how much I said I wanted the job and how important I said it would be for me.




Boo! sorry to hear that. It really annoys me when you don't even get told you didn't get the job. Just manners, innit!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 31, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus;9490479]Well it appears I didn't get that job :( They haven't replied yet. You'd think they'd reply whether it was positive or negative given how much I said I wanted the job and how important I said it would be for me.[/QUOTE]you might as well get in touch and ask them said:


> I was provisionally offered it a few days ago, subject to references and crb check -
> 
> *dances*


well done marty, so where you be working now  (why does a housing person need a crb btw? )


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

pootle said:


> It really annoys me when you don't even get told you didn't get the job



I find it irksome as well. 

In fact I find it irksome everywhere. One of the irritating things I deal with at work is people contacting me, asking for loads of info and then simply just ignore me. All of these people have a note on their record reminding me of this so if they call back they get short shrift. It gives me a warm feeling to be ignorant to people who were ignorant to me


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> edited Paulie: you might as well get in touch and ask them, shows enthusiasm if nowt else, and you can ask for some critical feedback which can help with future applications innit. keep your chin up



Yeah *upsidedownwalrus* - ask for feedback. I don't think you have much recent experience of these kind of quite 'official' job interviews and a 'good' [potential] employer should be happy to give you some feedback. It might be transparent 'oh we didn't like you but we'll tell you you were over/under qualified' or some such but it might be useful.

I once had feedback from ITN that told me I was good but not experienced enough in a critical part of the job. I'd been hoping to wing it and _get_ that experience but of course they were too on the ball to allow that


----------



## pootle (Jul 31, 2009)

Going back to yesterday's unconventionalism, I'm going for lunch at 12 today, instead of 1pm. Crazy!

Must do some work this afternoon though


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

Come on lunchtime, I need a pint to settle my mind for the afternoon. 
Not gonna have three pints like yesterday though, have to be on form for the family later.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 31, 2009)

Done loads of work

Well, some, anyway.  My enthusiasm has come back.  Boss has spoken with bank manager, proposing yet another way out of this, (with the loan holiday idea ) and he's not said no, yet


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

Stay on target Sojjy.... 

Good to have you feeling more upbeat today, hope that you can wind down over the weekend?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 31, 2009)

Post has finally arrived - hope there is not too much for me as I have got my Friday laze on!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 31, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Good to have you feeling more upbeat today, hope that you can wind down over the weekend?



Nice to be feeling that way bajjy!

I think what has made the whole situation so horrible is that I have been working solidly since I was 16, you know?  I must have spent a whole 3 months on the dole in all that time, apart from the 5 years studying, and even then I worked my arse off.

The thought of not working is just so fucking alien to me.  I left school, I got a job, I earned money to live off.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

Post strike
Annoying but a great way of fobbing off suppliers bill payments


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I think what has made the whole situation so horrible is that I have been working solidly since I was 16, you know?  I must have spent a whole 3 months on the dole in all that time, apart from the 5 years studying, and even then I worked my arse off.



This is me (except I did not study and have never claimed dole you see) pretty much Sojjy. I love to hate work but also need the routine and stuff to keep me sane


----------



## sojourner (Jul 31, 2009)

Badgers said:


> This is me (except I did not study and have never claimed dole you see) pretty much Sojjy. I love to hate work but also need the routine and stuff to keep me sane



The dole periods were between ages 16 and 18 bajjy - in between schemes and getting actual work 

Weird innit, how work shapes your fucking identity


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 31, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Well it appears I didn't get that job  They haven't replied yet. You'd think they'd reply whether it was positive or negative given how much I said I wanted the job and how important I said it would be for me.


 rubbish news. It's a bit out of order not to even contact you.

I'd do what these two have said and get in touch with them and ask for feedback.



Paulie Tandoori said:


> you might as well get in touch and ask them, shows enthusiasm if nowt else, and you can ask for some critical feedback which can help with future applications innit. keep your chin up





5t3IIa said:


> Yeah *upsidedownwalrus* - ask for feedback. I don't think you have much recent experience of these kind of quite 'official' job interviews and a 'good' [potential] employer should be happy to give you some feedback. It might be transparent 'oh we didn't like you but we'll tell you you were over/under qualified' or some such but it might be useful.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 31, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Nice to be feeling that way bajjy!
> 
> I think what has made the whole situation so horrible is that I have been working solidly since I was 16, you know?  I must have spent a whole 3 months on the dole in all that time, apart from the 5 years studying, and even then I worked my arse off.
> 
> The thought of not working is just so fucking alien to me.  I left school, I got a job, I earned money to live off.



pretty similar - although i didn't work my arse off at uni (desmond I thank you)

I last claimed dole in 1989 i think, for about 6 weeks


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

I pissed about and wasted my 20's being a wanker and a spoiled brat. No degree, no proper job until I was 25. What a fucking _waste_


----------



## pootle (Jul 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I pissed about and wasted my 20's being a wanker and a spoiled brat. No degree, no proper job until I was 25. What a fucking _waste_




Really? Odd! You don't strike me as that type at all!  I've worked pretty much always since I was 16 or so even whilst I was in education.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I pissed about and wasted my 20's being a wanker and a spoiled brat. No degree, *no proper job* until I was 25. What a fucking _waste_



I still feel like that now and I've been in this job for 19 years


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

sojourner said:


> The dole periods were between ages 16 and 18 bajjy - in between schemes and getting actual work



You do not need to justify yourself to me Sojjy. 
I went to the school of hard knocks and the university of life and all that. 

Nah, just cut my teeth in the capitalist dreamland


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 31, 2009)

Newbie is eating a packet of Roysters Steak Crisps - I didn't think they still made those!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 31, 2009)

yum yum, egg chips and beans and a tea for dinner and now sipping a ice cold cream soda as i contemplate this afternoon's endeavours.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

pootle said:


> Really? Odd! You don't strike me as that type at all!


----------



## pootle (Jul 31, 2009)

That's a good thing 5t3lla! 

Gawd!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 31, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yum yum, egg chips and beans and a tea for dinner and now sipping a ice cold cream soda as i contemplate this afternoon's endeavours.



I am jealous - egg, chips and beans is one of the finest food combinations in the world. Especially if you've got some buttered bread to dip into the eggies. Or make chip bitties with


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

pootle said:


> That's a good thing 5t3lla!
> 
> Gawd!



Oh

*preens*


----------



## Yetman (Jul 31, 2009)

Am in work and not happy, should be in pub where I belong


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Am in work and not happy, should be in pub where I belong



Skam


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 31, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am jealous - egg, chips and beans is one of the finest food combinations in the world. Especially if you've got some buttered bread to dip into the eggies. Or make chip bitties with


i did consider a couple of slices but didn't bother today as had already filled up on fruit.

what's a "bittie" btw?!


----------



## Yetman (Jul 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Skam



#KOFFSLAAG


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

Yetman said:


> #KOFFSLAAG



Up yours Liam


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 31, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i did consider a couple of slices but didn't bother today as had already filled up on fruit.
> 
> what's a "bittie" btw?!



Bad typing of 'buttie'


----------



## pootle (Jul 31, 2009)

Uggh! I've eaten too much and pushed it with the maple danish pecan twist *fat caaahhn*  


Am off in twenty minutes though! TOIL poets day ftw!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 31, 2009)

you work in housing to poots?

1 hour to go for me, then got dentist


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 31, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bad typing of 'buttie'


a bittie buttie!!?!


----------



## pootle (Jul 31, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> you work in housing to poots?



Nah - postgrad medical education, but public sector cushy-ness innit 

Right, m'off!

Be good to yourselves, and each other drag fans! Have gorgeous weekends, gawd knows you've earnt it

*mwah*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

Jesus FUCKING christ it's only 3pm?!?!?!???!?!!?!?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Jesus FUCKING christ it's only 3pm?!?!?!???!?!!?!?



And I have no snacks. I repeat NO SNACKS!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

Three pints of Staropramen and on comes the drag!!! 
Only a couple of hours left but they are gonna be tough. 
Then train to Waterloo, tube to London Bridge and train to Haywards Heath battling to stay awake.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

3 pints of Star!?! Jebus, I'd be all over the place 

I'm going to the vending machine on the Lower Ground Floor for a kit-kat and some chilled crisps


----------



## Yetman (Jul 31, 2009)

Pint of amstel is all I want. Still at work. Not happy. Still on the SAME BLOODY CALL I've BEEN ON SINCE 1.30 

P.S Nob off Stella you bumberclark


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> chilled crisps



What crisps? 
I want a BK and know that Yetty wants one too!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> 3 pints of Star!?! Jebus, I'd be all over the place
> 
> *I'm going to the vending machine on the Lower Ground Floor for a kit-kat and some chilled crisps*



 I will repeat again I HAVE NO SNACKS!!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Up yours Liam


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

Supersize Bacon Double Cheeseburger Meal 
Add an extra patty to make it a Triple burger
With coke as the the drink 
Onion rings on the side 
Four ketchups 
Two BBQ


----------



## Yetman (Jul 31, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What crisps?
> I want a BK and know that Yetty wants one too!!



I am going to have one. I've had enough of this lack of BK related happiness. 



sojourner said:


>



Ha ha haa SMACK IN THE FACE 



Badgers said:


> Supersize Bacon Double Cheeseburger Meal
> Add an extra patty to make it a Triple burger
> With coke as the the drink
> Onion rings on the side
> ...



This. Add a millionaires mint fusion afterwards as well. God I am going to have this later and it is going to be ACE


----------



## sojourner (Jul 31, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Ha ha haa SMACK IN THE FACE



Yeh yeh, whatfuckingever gobshite

I'm going to open a nice cold can of kronenbourg in a minute liam - and skin up. 

Because I can

Liam

or is that Laim 


ho ho ho


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

Flamgrilled steak McCoys
Mars Planets

*thisiswhyI'mfat*


----------



## sojourner (Jul 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Flamgrilled steak McCoys



Them's the best McCoys

They are actually my second favourite crisps, with Kettle ones being the bestest, and chipsticks (the ones that stick to your tongue) being in third place


----------



## Yetman (Jul 31, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yeh yeh, whatfuckingever gobshite
> 
> I'm going to open a nice cold can of kronenbourg in a minute liam - and skin up.
> 
> ...



Ha ha ha good one so yeah oops looks like you dropped one of your rizla why dont you let me get that for y..HADOOOOKEN 

I'm about to open a can as well. Of whoopass if you and 5TE11AR2D2 dont quit your jibber jabber


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

Less than thirty posts to go people!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Ha ha ha good one so yeah oops looks like you dropped one of your rizla why dont you let me get that for y..HADOOOOKEN
> 
> I'm about to open a can as well. Of whoopass if you and 5TE11AR2D2 dont quit your jibber jabber



A can of cold delicious whoopass?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 31, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Ha ha ha good one so yeah oops looks like you dropped one of your rizla why dont you let me get that for y..HADOOOOKEN
> 
> I'm about to open a can as well. Of whoopass if you and 5TE11AR2D2 dont quit your jibber jabber



Mine's half drunk now 

BEAT YA! ha


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

Hometime soon?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

57 mins!


----------



## Yetman (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm going for a pint and a BK 

Stick that in your pipe and smoke it beatches.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 31, 2009)

Cock off laim


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

I might have BK at London Bridge or something


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

Badgers - can I just say now that I'm not involving myself in any Race to 9000 or whatever? I got all depressed after the last time.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 31, 2009)

see y'all laters


----------



## Yetman (Jul 31, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Cock off laim



Suck my balls so jo


----------



## fogbat (Jul 31, 2009)

Drag drag draggity drag 

And the bloody sun's out now, too. Where have you been hiding, you big shiny bastard?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Drag drag draggity drag
> 
> And the bloody sun's out now, too. Where have you been hiding, you big shiny bastard?



What you doing later? Fancy a swift one or two in Town in 40 minutes is it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 31, 2009)

Right - laters ya'll. I need to find some snacks.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What you doing later? Fancy a swift one or two in Town in 40 minutes is it?



Sounds good to me. 

Name your pub


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

Winner?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> Name your pub



Ra!

Where are you? I'm on Kingsway - that road that crappy Spoons we went to that time nr Holborn Stn is on. What a badly written sentence - soz, it's cuz I'm thirsty.

Remind me whereabouts your mines is?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

Double 8991 loser?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

I am off at 5pm and no later tonight, can stand no more captain!!!


----------



## fogbat (Jul 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ra!
> 
> Where are you? I'm on Kingsway - that road that crappy Spoons we went to that time nr Holborn Stn is on. What a badly written sentence - soz, it's cuz I'm thirsty.
> 
> Remind me whereabouts your mines is?



PM sent


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

Blah


----------



## sojourner (Jul 31, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Suck my balls so jo



*spews*


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

*spengles*


----------



## sojourner (Jul 31, 2009)

Badgers said:


> *spengles*



that sounds even worse


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

Badgers said:


> *spengles*



You're gonna do yerself a mischief going for this post number aren't you matey?

Just think about the sound of a tree falling in the woods. Is it really _worth_  anything?


----------



## fogbat (Jul 31, 2009)

Is Badgers trying to regain his dominance of this thread?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

You soab! I see what you're doing!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

*fail*


----------



## sojourner (Jul 31, 2009)

woo


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Is Badgers trying to regain his dominance of this thread?



Hahahahha! Yes! Thank you foggerz!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You soab! I see what you're doing!



You fucking UTTER cunt 

That was in the BAG


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

I blame Marty for this


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I blame Marty for this



It was Foggerz! He comes to this thread ONCE and ruins it!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

He gave Marty his log in


----------



## fogbat (Jul 31, 2009)

*ponders writing a script that randomly replies with a smiley to posts on this thread , every few minutes*


----------



## marty21 (Jul 31, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I blame Marty for this



*innocent face*


----------



## sojourner (Jul 31, 2009)

marty21 said:


> *innocent face*



twat


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

I have had enough of this shit now. 
Used to be my thread once and I have been usurped. 
I am gonna start slowly shutting down da puter and creeping towards the door.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm actually really pleased 

Badgers - do you keep a list of whose got all the grand posts? You sad sad man, I bet you do.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Jul 31, 2009)

sojourner said:


> twat



who rattled the sojcage?


----------



## fogbat (Jul 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm actually really pleased
> 
> Badgers - do you keep a list of whose got all the grand posts? You sad sad man, I bet you do.



Actually, it looks like you got each of them 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9492749&postcount=1000
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9492749&postcount=2000
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9492749&postcount=3000
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9492749&postcount=4000
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9492749&postcount=5000
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9492749&postcount=6000
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9492749&postcount=7000
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9492749&postcount=8000
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9492749&postcount=9000


----------



## sojourner (Jul 31, 2009)

marty21 said:


> who rattled the sojcage?



stella

for winning the race to 9000

but then someone mentioned it was your fault, so I thought I'd sling an insult your way 

Who told you about the cage?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Actually, it looks like you got each of them
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9492749&postcount=1000
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9492749&postcount=2000
> ...




Ooooh no darling, seomthing's gone wrong there!


----------



## fogbat (Jul 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ooooh no darling, seomthing's gone wrong there!



Look at the post numbers in the top right. They don't lie


----------



## marty21 (Jul 31, 2009)

sojourner said:


> stella
> 
> for winning the race to 9000
> 
> ...



we can have a race to 40,000 posts if you like


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

On that note......






I am offski and not returning till 8am Monday morning


----------



## marty21 (Jul 31, 2009)

last 5 mins people


----------



## fogbat (Jul 31, 2009)

marty21 said:


> we can have a race to 40,000 posts if you like



I've already got that one, sorry.

See?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm awake again


----------



## sojourner (Jul 31, 2009)

marty21 said:


> we can have a race to 40,000 posts if you like



Oo, don't know if I can be arsed marty 

bye all, have a good un, see ya back here for monday moaning 

I'm off to make a fucking ace curry


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2009)

Why am I awake?

Just got back from a wicked weekend of sloth in the sticks including a great Saturday night pizza at the Horns Lodge on Saturday night. Did a lot of family tree work, drunk well and did the Sunday morning car boot sale so have a spanking new big flight case, steel toecap boots, twelve lighters, Buffy season 1 and Trainspotting on DVD for the modest sum of £12. I love a bit of Sunday hawking and rummaging in other people cast off's at the boot fair and met one actor type who had a wicked army great coat for £30 but it was too small for this Badger. Now I am back in the grime and ooze of the city I slept for two hours but now am wide awake in a bad way for a Monday morning.


----------



## pootle (Aug 3, 2009)

Morning Badgers! Sounds like you had a good weekend 

Moo! To the crappy early waking up though   hope you can sneak through the day ok.

I feel like I've had a really long weekend  I guess it's the result of doing LOADS of stuff...had a brilliant time dj'ing friday night at my best ever paid gig but espresso martini's are not good when you can't sleep over a hangover.  Was up late sat night and didn't get home until past 11pm last night.  AND I had a really crappy nights sleep like you Badgers thanks to assorted stuff on the brane 

Oh well.  Monday people! Go! Onwards! Sideways!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

Espresso martinis?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2009)

Morning poots and all....

Well since posting at 03:51  I managed to snatch another two hours and am feeling bettter about the day in the main. Would usually be leaving the house about now as I like to make the Gordon Gekko 08:00 start to the day. Sometimes because I like to play the rat race but also the 08:00 allows for a longer lunch or an earlier finish. Glugging down a pint of coffee, shirt is ironed and bath is awaiting my weary limbs. As long as I am out the door by 08:00 I will be okay today, helps that the school run is not happening too.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2009)

Espresso martinis?


----------



## pootle (Aug 3, 2009)

A martini but with the added extra of an espresso and frangelico (hazelnut liqcour) totally yummy, but not to be mixed with several pints of San Miguel as you get a minging hangover you can't sleep off.  Especially if you eat the coffee beans they "garnished" it with.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes! I have had a frangelico and esperesso home-made 'this'll be good!' thing at my mates house.

Mixinf caffiene and alcohol is like rocketfuel man. I feel like I'm on drugs when I have a redbull and vodka but it all makes for shit stinking hangovers. Bleeeeeeee


----------



## pootle (Aug 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Mixinf caffiene and alcohol is like rocketfuel man. I feel like I'm on drugs when I have a redbull and vodka but it all makes for shit stinking hangovers. Bleeeeeeee



Thinking back, yeah, it DID feel like I was drug fucked at one stage on Friday night/sat am - is also explaining certain things...  

Cheers 5t3IIa! Right.  Really must get dressed and this day started!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

My manager is off today so I'm taking it eeeeaaaaasssssyyyy


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 3, 2009)

morning you guys 

I gotta pay the rent and maybe go shopping for some stuff  and I fancy a massive burger king.

Breakfast spliff & OJ first though, gotta start the day proper.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2009)

Corporate Man is on holiday this week 
Was hoping to have the cricket on the radio today but Radio Woman is here and Heart FM is my ear fodder at the moment. 
Knee High Boots Girl was on the train but had swapped the knee high boots for flat soled shoes and the short skirt for jeans. 

__~


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Knee High Boots Girl was on the train but had swapped the knee high boots for flat soled shoes and the short skirt for jeans.
> 
> __~



wtf does she think it is? friday?  who the fucks ever heard of a casual monday? eh?


----------



## pootle (Aug 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> My manager is off today so I'm taking it eeeeaaaaasssssyyyy



Same here.  But have got shitloads to do before I go to Endorse and my assistant is on leave. LEAVE! 

Am feeling all a bit tired and emotional though so really can't think/be arsed


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2009)

Shocking innit.... 

So fucking tired already, it is right in my bones and no amount of coffee can fix today I feel.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2009)

No bank holiday till 31st August


----------



## pootle (Aug 3, 2009)

On this thread we're a bit meh today.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2009)

missed the 8.10, then couldn't get a new travel card as they staff were on leave or something so the ticket office was closed, had to schlep to the newsagent and get a travel card for £7.20 to get in


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2009)

Quick note of thanks to the person who left this on the train for me this morning.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 3, 2009)

my boobies hurt


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> my boobies hurt



Pics or STFU


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Aug 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> No bank holiday till 31st August



At least you've got a long weekend coming up before that


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Pics or STFU



the sore isn't visible


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2009)

Cpatain Rbubish said:


> At least you've got a long weekend coming up before that



Win ^ ^ 

Gotta speak to you about logistics at some point soon.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Quick note of thanks to the person who left this on the train for me this morning.



nice find


----------



## sojourner (Aug 3, 2009)

Morning 

Had a cracking weekend - my self-control being nil, and all  

Did not want to get up this morning though, and settled for three more snoozes instead of getting on the exy bike.  Have done a whole hour of work though already! 

Reet - onwards, upwards, sideways and diagonal baybee - gonna do a bit more now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello fellow draggers.

Feel quite sprightly today, which is unusual for me, and I have a homemade Apple Muffin as a treat for later which is making me a lot more excited that it really should!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2009)

I need a good reason to piss off early today


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 3, 2009)

*sparks up the fat one* _____~


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2009)

I need a beer now
Beer and a sofa and pyjamas and stuff


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm eating a, like, pure chocolate small-sized brick with biscuit bits in it from Eat. Su-gar rush


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 3, 2009)

morning all, feeling slightly dazed after weekend of excess, all good stuff though and sun's out, yay!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2009)

Just had a __~ 

Stupidly Fit Asian Girl Who Jogs In Lycra just jogged past wearing lycra on the top half but not the bottom half


----------



## pootle (Aug 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm eating a, like, pure chocolate small-sized brick with biscuit bits in it from Eat. Su-gar rush



Fuck it. I'm sneaking out for a fag and a chocolate run. Renegade maverick!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2009)

Have Pom-Bear crisps and a Wagon Wheel today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

Pom-bear! Crisps made of air!


----------



## fogbat (Aug 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Pom-bear! Crisps made of air!



And bears.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

_Rubbish_


----------



## fogbat (Aug 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> _Rubbish_














Yes, I am busybusybusy at work today


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 3, 2009)

Boo,hello,hello.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Boo,hello,hello.



Hungover?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hungover?



No.  Tired.  didn't get to sleep til 5am. 

No boss today, though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

Me neither 

Am doing some work though


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2009)

Yawnasaurus


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Yawnasaurus


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2009)

Dum dee dum dee dum... 

Everyone I am trying to reach is on holiday, day has a level of pointlessness that I have not seen for some time!


----------



## pootle (Aug 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


>



Nothing cuter than an animal yawning 


Man, I iz in a shit mood today   Someone kick me up the arse, remind me what's good etc etc?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

pootle said:


> Nothing cuter than an animal yawning
> 
> 
> Man, I iz in a shit mood today   Someone kick me up the arse, remind me what's good etc etc?



You only feel shit today cus you had an AMAZING weekend


----------



## pootle (Aug 3, 2009)

Lulz.  Yeah, bits of it were pretty facking ace


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

pootle said:


> Lulz.  Yeah, bits of it were pretty facking ace



Oh yeah?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2009)

pootle said:


> Man, I iz in a shit mood today   Someone kick me up the arse, remind me what's good etc etc?


some good things: Friday in Dorset, chocolate cake, chips, tea, toast, boys


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2009)

Cricket is helping a bit


----------



## pootle (Aug 3, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> some good things: Friday in Dorset, chocolate cake, chips, tea, toast, boys



Cheers Biddly! 

Bring on Friday! I will have chip shop chips for lunch, a cracking cup of tea when I get home and slot the toast, chocolate cake and boys in later in the week.

*grin*


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2009)

are the cake and toast combined with the boys?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2009)

10,000 post week? 
Actually that is a bit of a tall order.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 3, 2009)

Things you _really_ don't want to happen on a Monday, or indeed any day

Having to chase a tampon which falls from butter-fingers onto the floor and then rolls underneath the toilet door. It is not dignified


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2009)

Pics or GTFO


----------



## pootle (Aug 3, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> are the cake and toast combined with the boys?



This is the dream, obvs! 

Mmm! Cake! Toast! Boys! 

Hee hee! You has right perked me up Biddly! Good work! I shall suitably reward you with tea/toast/cake etc at Endorse It!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 3, 2009)

oh dear qoggie.  

Not good.  I hope your toilets aren't unisex.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 3, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> oh dear qoggie.
> 
> Not good.  I hope your toilets aren't unisex.



Thankfully not


----------



## Yetman (Aug 3, 2009)

Morning snozzberrys 

I am at work from home and am about to take a sneaky 2 hour lunch to go snowboarding 

I bought shitloads of fruit tother day because I've been eating too much crap and now....hmmm....cherries and berries just dont sound attractive...I just want a cheeseburger or something 

OH AND BY THE WAY BADGERS, I took up your BK challenge on Friday, managed to smash the lot and couldnt move for about 4 hours  You are clearly made of stronger stuff than I


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2009)

Yetman said:


> OH AND BY THE WAY BADGERS, I took up your BK challenge on Friday, managed to smash the lot and couldnt move for about 4 hours  You are clearly made of stronger stuff than I



Winner of a meal isn't it? 

Really fucking wipes me out too and not something I can do justice often.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

The sandwich lady is very very late! 

I only want a bag of s&v as made my own sangers today but ffs! Where _is_ she??


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2009)

What if she only has C&O?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> The sandwich lady is very very late!
> 
> I only want a bag of s&v as made my own sangers today but ffs! Where _is_ she??



What is she doesn't have s&v? Will you explode ?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

I will default to salt then prawn cocktail then C&O only in utter extremis


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2009)

Make time go faster pleeeese


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 3, 2009)

I have just had my apple muffin 

On Friday evening I dreamt I had to sleep with the newbie in order to 'win' cake for my friend Bob and I....I hope it is not a premonition


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Make time go faster pleeeese



It's Monday, it's usually not that bad on Mondays. Well, I say that but I'm sure we all have our own little 'issues' with temporal matters. 

God, I changed my bed linen yesterday and IT WAS SO COMFORTABLE last night that's all I can think about. All crisp and fat, it was.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 3, 2009)

Is the newbie not cute and trim?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> God, I changed my bed linen yesterday and IT WAS SO COMFORTABLE last night that's all I can think about. All crisp and fat, it was.



We did ours yesterday to and was nice. 
In fact I wish I was back in there now cozied up.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Is the newbie not cute and trim?



Isn't he pasty and awful because he only eats bicuits and crisps?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> We did ours yesterday to and was nice.
> In fact I wish I was back in there now cozied up.



I keep daydreaming about watching a DVD in bed but I haven't got anything I want to watch 

Well, I've got Let The Right One In but the thought of it scares me a bit. It's on my harddrive and it keeps coming on shuffle as a track and the first bit is some kid whispering in Swedish and it's already put the willies up me* 




* lolololol ffs


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 3, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Is the newbie not cute and trim?



Oh no!



5t3IIa said:


> Isn't he pasty and awful because he only eats bicuits and crisps?



Oh yes!!

Those on Facebook can see a picture of him (and me) if they like . Though he looks better there than he does in real life


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I keep daydreaming about watching a DVD in bed but I haven't got anything I want to watch



I have a good lot backed up at the moment.. 

Twin Peaks currently

First three series of Columbo, The Plague Dogs, The Watchmen, Trainspotting, Human Remains, 15 Stories High and a few more backed up to be watched.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 3, 2009)

Help me!!!!!

Thank you


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have a good lot backed up at the moment..
> 
> Twin Peaks currently
> 
> First three series of Columbo, The Plague Dogs, The Watchmen, Trainspotting, Human Remains, 15 Stories High and a few more backed up to be watched.



Put Columbo on disc and send towards me for postman to nick pls 

I also have Sneakers, Angel Heart and Hell is a City on the way so stoked about them, more so than LTROI but maybe I won't be in the mood for them either?

Innit weird. I bought all the super special editions of Perdator 2 and Alien3 a few months ago and went to bed at 8 every night so I could watch them both 3 times with ALL the commentaries on etc and now I just can't be arsed  I think it is cuz it was colder and darker so made more ense to be in bed early then....I dunno.

La la la WANT CRISPS


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I keep daydreaming about watching a DVD in bed but I haven't got anything I want to watch
> 
> Well, I've got Let The Right One In but the thought of it scares me a bit. It's on my harddrive and it keeps coming on shuffle as a track and the first bit is some kid whispering in Swedish and it's already put the willies up me*
> 
> ...





Badgers said:


> I have a good lot backed up at the moment..
> 
> Twin Peaks currently
> 
> First three series of Columbo, The Plague Dogs, The Watchmen, Trainspotting, Human Remains, 15 Stories High and a few more backed up to be watched.



I have an MRI scan on Wednesday morning and am allowed to take a DVD to watch...but I can't decide which.

What would be good for about 30 to 45 minutes and that is big and loud bearing in mind I won't be wearing my specs so won't be able to see things clearly


----------



## pootle (Aug 3, 2009)

5t3IIa! I have a Columbo box set for reasons that escape me presently.

It's yours! If you want it, obvs


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

pootle said:


> 5t3IIa! I have a Columbo box set for reasons that escape me presently.
> 
> It's yours! If you want it, obvs



*comes*

What? Yes please


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have an MRI scan on Wednesday morning and am allowed to take a DVD to watch...but I can't decide which.
> 
> What would be good for about 30 to 45 minutes and that is big and loud bearing in mind I won't be wearing my specs so won't be able to see things clearly



Aliens  Or something you've seen loads which is soothing but only cuz you know what happens so don't need your specs? Like Con Air or something. 

These are bad bad suggestions but I think you has shit taste in films same as me


----------



## pootle (Aug 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *comes*
> 
> What? Yes please



Done! 

*sings* when will I see you again?  

I could walk down your way one lunchtime actually and deliver it to your office


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

pootle said:


> Done!
> 
> *sings* when will I see you again?
> 
> I could walk down your way one lunchtime actually and deliver it to your office



 Nice one. 

*thinks* No, I've forgotten where you work


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Aliens  Or something you've seen loads which is soothing but only cuz you know what happens so don't need your specs? Like Con Air or something.
> 
> These are bad bad suggestions but I think you has shit taste in films same as me



Con Air - one of my favourites (as is "Aliens")  

I did think aboiut "South Park:The Move" so I could listen to the Terence and Philip song and "Kyle's Mum is a Big Fat Bitch" but I am not sure how that would go down with the MRI staff


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2009)

Not quite lunchtime, not nearly time to go home is it?


----------



## rennie (Aug 3, 2009)

I am going on hols in a few days and I just can't be arsed. Problem is we're very busy!


----------



## pootle (Aug 3, 2009)

Sadly not Badgers.

My mood is picking up somewhat though thanks to prompts from Biddly and 5t3IIa


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Not quite lunchtime, not nearly time to go home is it?



I don't consider I've broken the back of it til 3.30pm tbh.

Where is Marty? Did he say he'd be offline this week?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't consider I've broken the back of it til 3.30pm tbh.
> 
> Where is Marty? Did he say he'd be offline this week?



He is online I think....but perhaps he is just ignoring us 

MARTY.....
MAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRTTTTTYYY!!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't consider I've broken the back of it til 3.30pm tbh.
> 
> Where is Marty? Did he say he'd be offline this week?





QueenOfGoths said:


> He is online I think....but perhaps he is just ignoring us
> 
> MARTY.....
> MAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRTTTTTYYY!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

Worcester sauce


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


>



Oh, yr here. Contribute then


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2009)

He is back


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


>



We didn't know where you were  We have to know where you are...all the time!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2009)

I just got a free chocolate from Hotel Chocolat


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

Bored bored bored


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2009)

Same here... I'm in my post lunch slump and can't be arsed to work


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 3, 2009)

I've been retouching, now am out to get lunch munch


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Same here... I'm in my post lunch slump and can't be arsed to work



Don't tell anyone but _I don't have much on at the mo_. I had something that was way over it's deadline that I finally finished last week and now....well, now I just don't know what to do with myself


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Bored bored bored



Same here - we have had no post yet so there is fuck all to do. I want to go home


----------



## pootle (Aug 3, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I've been retouching, now am out to get lunch munch



Wow!   Looking amazingly good teeps!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Don't tell anyone but _I don't have much on at the mo_. I had something that was way over it's deadline that I finally finished last week and now....well, now I just don't know what to do with myself


Get paid to post on here 

I do have stuff, but it's proofing and I can't be arsed


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

I just wrote a letter to the London Borough of Tower Hamlets pointing out *YET AGAIN* that it's unpossible for me to have claimed housing benefit between 24/11/2008 and 18/11/2008


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 3, 2009)

Still. No. Post.

If Facebook wasn't banned at work I could be planning word games on there


----------



## pootle (Aug 3, 2009)

Also bored, or rather lacking in motivation here.  Got loads on, but can't be bother.  Going to nip out for a cigarette and a walk round the block in a mo I reckon.

*yawn*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

Jesus Homotron Christ! I'm bored!


----------



## rennie (Aug 3, 2009)

pootle said:


> Also bored, or rather lacking in motivation here.  Got loads on, but can't be bother.  Going to nip out for a cigarette and a walk round the block in a mo I reckon.
> 
> *yawn*



Days like today make we mish I smoked!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

rennie said:


> Days like today make *we mish *I smoked!


----------



## pootle (Aug 3, 2009)

We mish I was a bittle lit taller, we mish I was a baller...

Hurrah! Just remembered ANOTHER brilliant thing from the weekend - apparently the annoying, nemesis, thorn in my side bloke in our team is quitting!  

This means I'll invariably have to do some of his work but it's a small price to pay to get rid of the knobber


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

Mmmmmm knobberrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :homer:


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 3, 2009)

No post today apparently .... but that means double tomorrow 

They should market a biscuit or a chewy snack called "Knobber". I'd buy it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

Wafer and chewy with quite thick chocolate on it that shatters when you chomp on it and you have to lick your finger to pick up the sweet sweet chocolate crumbs up off the desk.

One of them?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I've been retouching, now am out to get lunch munch



Your hair is looking well skingirl in that shot


----------



## sojourner (Aug 3, 2009)

That's not a pic of TP, is it?

Looks nowt like her


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2009)

That's not TP is it? 

I thought she meant she'd been touching up the pics.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2009)

I am now confused


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I am now confused



Not teeps izzit.

Gawd, come to this thread and make a tit of yourself THE SHAME


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Wafer and chewy with quite thick chocolate on it that shatters when you chomp on it and you have to lick your finger to pick up the sweet sweet chocolate crumbs up off the desk.
> 
> One of them?



Yep - the "Knobber" for 20p


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2009)

my 'nudey ladies' radar went off and I rushed in where angels fear to tread


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> my 'nudey ladies' radar went off and I rushed in where angels fear to tread



There's plenty of angels treading in this thread how dare you!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 3, 2009)

Right - I am off to buy a knobber and go home. Laters.


----------



## pootle (Aug 3, 2009)

Bye QoG!  Enjoy your knobber!

I'm SO going to bunk off early tonight as none of my bosses are in 

Will come in extra early and work harder, well, doing any work tomoz would be better than today 

Btw - I'm sure its TP in those photies...


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2009)

Fuck, I came in late so can't go early... only another half hour though.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> my 'nudey ladies' radar went off and I rushed in where angels fear to tread



Haha

You stand zero chance now - not like you ever did mind, but even less now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

*ruffles dotc's hair really roughly and cackles*


----------



## rennie (Aug 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


>



Grrrrr.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2009)

*mutter mutter grumble*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 3, 2009)

rennie said:


> Grrrrr.



Tee



DotCommunist said:


> *mutter mutter grumble*



Hee


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 3, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Help me!!!!!
> 
> Thank you



Thanks for all your help btw. Much appreciated!


----------



## pootle (Aug 3, 2009)

Ha! Annoying bloke has deffo given in his notice.  Win!   

And on that note, I'm facking off.  

See you tomoz kids - I shall deffo be making more of an effort than today.  No, really *ahem*


----------



## sojourner (Aug 3, 2009)

pootle said:


> I shall deffo be making more of an effort than today.  No, really *ahem*



Yeh, riiiight

See ya tomorrow gorgeous


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2009)

home time!


----------



## Yetman (Aug 3, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I've been retouching, now am out to get lunch munch



She is freakin hot  nice retouching as well, specially the eyes.

I have just been snowboarding. I am ace as piss at it. Not stopping or slowing down though, that I am shit at. But still, who ever looked cool stopping or slowing down eh.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2009)

Another big struggle getting out of the pit this morning. 
Feeling better today after a good nine hours kip but still pretty lazy. 

Oh well, Loseday will do that to you and gotta struggle on towards the weekend day by day. Have plenty to do today and some stuff I put off from yesterday and from last week. Nothing fun especially but nothing too awful.


----------



## pootle (Aug 4, 2009)

Morning early morning dragging thread massif 

I too actually slept last night and it was lovely to wake up from a fairly deep sleep, well, not nice to wake up and get out of bed, but you know what I mean *yawn*

also have shedloads to do today, and promised myself I would do some work, so I'm not going to be around much, once I get into work - famous last words, obvs! 

Btw - have had some ideas about the dragging thread meet up.  Do you think I should set up a new thread within e&e or keep it within this thread? You don't want it to get lost, but then we don't want all and sundry to come either!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2009)

What goes on in here stays in here


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2009)

On that note I am off to work now.... 

See you lot on the other side of the drag!


----------



## Voley (Aug 4, 2009)

The good thing about this new job I've got is that it ends at five and you've completed everything. There's no 'I should've got that sorted' feeling at the end of the day. The downside is the phone never stops and the pay's shit. But what do you expect when you work in a call centre?

It's all right tbh. Last one I had a couple of weeks ago paid well but was stress hell. No job's worth it, imo.


----------



## Voley (Aug 4, 2009)

I have no time to drag, though. Not sure whether this is a good or bad thing really.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 4, 2009)

No drag is good really. Bish bosh is all over 
In other news I got drunk last night


----------



## pootle (Aug 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What goes on in here stays in here



3rd or 4th rule of drag club?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2009)

morning dragsters


----------



## pootle (Aug 4, 2009)

Marty!   missed you yesterday! 

Hmm...I'm not supposed to be here much today.  Laterz!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2009)

Cleared the email inbox already, to-do list is now sitting at 55 so that fills the day pretty much. 

Had a coffee and __~ already but did not bring sarnies due to a lack of filling in the fridge. Guess that means a stroll to the soopermarket at lunchtime on the hunt for some cheese related bargains. Have a friend over for dinner tomorrow too so might need to stick something in the fridge for that too.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 4, 2009)

I've got some amazing ideas for radio stuff which I will be surrepticiously working on all day while I pretend to make this ppt into the house style


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I've got some amazing ideas for radio stuff which I will be surrepticiously working on all day while I pretend to make this ppt into the house style



we could be your posse


----------



## pootle (Aug 4, 2009)

I used to a local radio star! 

I was part of BBC Radio Gloucestershire's Wake Up Squad. A bunch of annoying pre/just teens would burst into some unsuspecting poor sods birthday at some ungodly hour on their birthday and wake them up in a very un-birthday manner, all the while broadcasting the hi-larious episode to the world/Gloucestershire.

I had the crappest radio posse nickname ever though


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2009)

pootle said:


> I used to a local radio star!
> 
> I was part of BBC Radio Gloucestershire's Wake Up Squad. A bunch of annoying pre/just teens would burst into some unsuspecting poor sods birthday at some ungodly hour on their birthday and wake them up in a very un-birthday manner, all the while broadcasting the hi-larious episode to the world/Gloucestershire.
> 
> I had the crappest radio posse nickname ever though



spill!


I'd like to be the weather girl, in the chopper


----------



## pootle (Aug 4, 2009)

Personal info Marts 

I shall put it in my Faceache status update for those in the know/circle of trust


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2009)

pootle said:


> Personal info Marts
> 
> I shall put it in my Faceache status update for those in the know/circle of trust


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 4, 2009)

This is serious radio bizniss for serious radio bizniss


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2009)

Morning people!

I dreamt about DottieC last night but I can't remember in what context - t'wasn't rudie though...as far as I remember


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> This is serious radio bizniss for serious radio bizniss



<whoppa whoppa whoppa>  here's weather girl marty with the latest travel news and weather update "<whoppa whoppa whappa> how's the weather out there? and any traffic snarl ups marty? you are listening to the chopper update here on radio 5t3IIa, for all your travel and weather needs


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2009)

Sleeps On Bench Girl is on the bench but seems to be awake at the moment. 

More emails dealt with and left more messages for people who almost certainly will not call me back


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


>



You okay babes?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2009)

on my occasional ___~~ outside the house, I often see some neighbours across the road, I like to think of them affectionately as the rant family  they are ALWAYS arguing, mostly mother v daughter stuff, "I ain't no slave" says the girl, when the mother asks her to do anything, the daughter is her 20s, always on her moby as she walks down the road, then has to knock on the door, or yell from outside "IT'S ME!" fuck knows why they haven't given her a front door key  the mother is outside for most of the night, doing that thing with sheets, airing them? flapping them, I think she washes the sheets every night, and has to flap them every night as well. She also wears an apron made out of a black rubbish bag when carrying out serious flapping business


I  *heart* them


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2009)

marty21 said:


> on my occasional ___~~ outside the house, I often see some neighbours across the road, I like to think of them affectionately as the rant family  they are ALWAYS arguing, mostly mother v daughter stuff, "I ain't no slave" says the girl, when the mother asks her to do anything, the daughter is her 20s, always on her moby as she walks down the road, then has to knock on the door, or yell from outside "IT'S ME!" fuck knows why they haven't given her a front door key  the mother is outside for most of the night, doing that thing with sheets, airing them? flapping them, I think she washes the sheets every night, and has to flap them every night as well. *She also wears an apron made out of a black rubbish bag* when carrying out serious flapping business
> 
> 
> I  *heart* them



That should _so_ be a TOP TIP!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2009)

More fookin admin crap to do!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You okay babes?


banging head


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> banging head



Oh dear... 

Natural or alcohol related?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 4, 2009)

a natural bastard


----------



## Yetman (Aug 4, 2009)

Moraaaaaaawwwwwwwwwnzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

On couch wishing I ws still in bed. The mrs is still in bed which makes me not being in bed twice as rubbish. Monday night blow outs, not good 

I've had the laptop on my lap for the last two hours.......I think my balls are nearly cooked now


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 4, 2009)

fuck you lots, that picture aint of me.... jesus christ.....


----------



## pootle (Aug 4, 2009)

I reckon with Marty's brilliant neighbours and Badgers assorted people update there's more than enough seriouzz bizznezz stuff to make an item for 5t3IIa's serious bizznezz radio plans 

She's lucky to have you guys!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2009)

Sent more emails, left more messages, shuffled more paper, getting more bored now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 4, 2009)

I will be recruiting all draggers with transferable skills into radio planz 

I just took a 500mg co-codamol and actually feel very slightly heady already. Jesus _fucking_ Christ I love drugs


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2009)

I am hungry, very hungry...


----------



## pootle (Aug 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I just took a 500mg co-codamol and actually feel very slightly heady already. Jesus _fucking_ Christ I love drugs




Hardcore. I'm on a heady mix of double dropped decogestants and excessive amounts of caffiene. Might risk my 3rd coffee of the day.

I'm mental me!  

Btw, the new sooper dooper Feminax is awesome for that floaty, everso slightly fucked feeling 

It's true, taking drugs does make you so cool and glamorous.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2009)

*A poem wot i wrote years ago innit*

Glow

the phone lit up her face
as her eyes became consumed
by the display
animated by technology

as she looked up
shadows left her face
as reality met her
vision

she remember the cigarette
perched delicately on the ashtray
and placed it in her
slightly opened mouth

the blue smoke drifted lazily
in the darkened room
the phone became a camera

as she stood before the DJ
the god of music
she swayed as he played


----------



## Yetman (Aug 4, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> fuck you lots, that picture aint of me.... jesus christ.....



lol 



Badgers said:


> I am hungry, very hungry...



same here, I'm at home though with loads of food in the fridge. I just cant be arsed to go and get it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 4, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Glow
> 
> the phone lit up her face
> as her eyes became consumed
> ...



Is v cool


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2009)

Yetman said:


> same here, I'm at home though with loads of food in the fridge. I just cant be arsed to go and get it



If BK delivered but the minimum order was £12 what would you go for?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 4, 2009)

*sigh*

2nd trip to the sorting office this morning for my recorded delivery letter, 2nd time the fuckwit behind the counter says "it's still not back yet", 2nd time i have to bite my tongue and slope off


----------



## sojourner (Aug 4, 2009)

Morning you workshy bunch of bastards 

I have been really hard at work this morning...writing my entry for the writing contest


----------



## pootle (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey Soj! 

Look how hard I've been working, and sticking to my "I'll try harder" tomoz promise, today.

Hardly posted anything! *cough*


----------



## Yetman (Aug 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> If BK delivered but the minimum order was £12 what would you go for?



Oh man now your messing with me. I need to go out in a bit and its bound to happen.....

_Starter_
Bacon bap and a sausage bap with the bacon taken out and put in the sausage one

BK Hash browns with 2x ketchups

Coffee, juice and a coke

_Main_
Double angus with bacon and cheese
Large fries
Large coke
Side of onion rings
2x BBQ dips

_Dessert_
The ice cream with the mint swirls


I reckon I could do that right now. After last Fridays training session I could easily do that


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2009)

Yetman said:


> _Starter_
> Bacon bap and a sausage bap with the bacon taken out and put in the sausage one



What would you do with the bap?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 4, 2009)

I'll have the bap. I am veggie but I don't mine the odd bit of sausage juice on a bap


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't know what the BK vegetarian option is


----------



## sojourner (Aug 4, 2009)

pootle said:


> Hey Soj!
> 
> Look how hard I've been working, and sticking to my "I'll try harder" tomoz promise, today.
> 
> Hardly posted anything! *cough*



Yo poot

Have you not?  I bet that's a big fat lie


----------



## pootle (Aug 4, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I don't know what the BK vegetarian option is




A bap with meat taken out I'd wager!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 4, 2009)

Sausage juuuuuuuuice


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2009)

pootle said:


> A bap with meat taken out I'd wager!





that don't sound too good

I'd go for the double bacon cheese burger meal, with fries and a coke

no breakfast option as BK majorly fails at breakfast


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I don't know what the BK vegetarian option is



I think they do a veggie bean burger....which tastes like wet cardboard!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2009)

The wonderous day when BK and McDs finally merge we can enjoy the McDs breakfast followed by BK for lunch and then a light salad for dinner.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2009)

this may be controversial - but I like Wendy's burgers, but they are no longer available in this fine country


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2009)

Never had Wendy's before  

I might make home made burgers tomorrow night and ram them full of stilton?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2009)

they're used to be a Wendy's on Shaftesbury avenue, convenient for when I "went up west"  and i enjoyed them when I lived in that America


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Never had Wendy's before
> 
> I might make home made burgers tomorrow night and *ram them full of stilton?*




Yum! I wanted a MaccyD's for lunch on Saturday but they were so fucking slow I left


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2009)

PC freezing up is a clear sign it is time to go for lunch.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2009)

Still no fucking post here 

This is ridiculous - by the time we get it it'll be almost time for me to go! I mean I am enjoying having naff all to do but it just means there will be a massive backlog when it arrives.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2009)

Sainsbury's was on good form today. 
Got a free bag for life due to absent minded me forgetting to scan it but filling it with food. 
The deli was having a half price clear out on indian stuff and pork pies so lunch is done for tomorrow too.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 4, 2009)

Bloody hell! All mornng my brains were swirling with serious radio business and I had to STOP and calm down a bit otherwise I would have tripped over my own feets and fucked it up!

So I've been working on sitting-here work and feel very strange - like a comedown from being over-excited


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2009)

Fuck, I paid a full five English pounds for this a month ago


----------



## Yetman (Aug 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What would you do with the bap?



I did actually type 'and throw the empty bap toward a stray hound or passing tramp' but thought better of leaving it in for some reason. 

Either way it wouldnt go to waste. I even made my regular Friday McD's gherkins into an art installation on the side of the wall outside as it was on my way back to work


----------



## pootle (Aug 4, 2009)

My branes have been going a bit mental and excitable and combined with the other girl in the office nearing hysteria levels, thanks to way more coffee than usual, and a big box of fancy, minature cupcakes and other nice stuff occuring.


----------



## rennie (Aug 4, 2009)

Mmmmm cake.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I did actually type 'and throw the empty bap toward a stray hound or passing tramp' but thought better of leaving it in for some reason.
> 
> Either way it wouldnt go to waste. I even made my regular Friday McD's gherkins into an art installation on the side of the wall outside as it was on my way back to work



Good man, I was gonna suggest feeding it to the ducks but that works too. I might have considered using it to make a hash brown butty but that might have been a step too far.


----------



## pootle (Aug 4, 2009)

Christ.

I actually have done FACK all today, again, and there is stuff I really need to sort out before I'm on leave from c.o.p thurs.

Just going out for a fag and then will crack on, honest!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2009)

I am like an eating machine today  I think it is because I am nervous about the MRI scan tomorrow and am trying to block it out by eating too much. Pure comfort eating.

I know the MRI won't be so bad - I have decided on the DVD I am taking ("The World is Not Enough" - I like the opening with the chase down the Thames. Would have prefered "Casino Royale" so I could squint at Daniel Craig but we only have that on region 1 and I am not sure Wexham Park Hospital's MRI Dept. will be geared up for multi-regonal DVD playing!) and am trying to think rationally about it but, like last time, I am getting myself all stressed just _thinking_ that I might be all claustrophobic (I wasn''t, well, maybe a little but I didn't freak out like I was scared I would)

Bums! Now I am chubby and unhappy as opposed to just chubby!


----------



## Yetman (Aug 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Good man, I was gonna suggest feeding it to the ducks but that works too. I might have considered using it to make a hash brown butty but that might have been a step too far.



Thats pushing the boundaries of acceptability to dangerous places my friend. Any more of that kind of speak and I'll have to take action, for your own good obviously.

Was struggling on today with 3 hours sleep, pint at lunch has kicked me in the proverbial snooze hole and now the only thing keeping me awake is the baby elephant someone has managed to sneak up my arse


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 4, 2009)

*holds out trembling little paw*

Will take gherkins if noone wants them?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 4, 2009)

Blimey QoG... does it take long an MRI?


----------



## Yetman (Aug 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *holds out trembling little paw*
> 
> Will take gherkins if noone wants them?



Sorry little one, it is much more satisfying to throw them at a wall. They slap like a dream.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Blimey QoG... does it take long an MRI?



45 minutes to an hour - depending on how much they have to scan. I think they are planning my head and part of my spine.

On the plus side I will, the next time I see the neuro, get to see inside my own head which is kind of cool and kind of spooky


----------



## sojourner (Aug 4, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> On the plus side I will, the next time I see the neuro, get to see inside my own head which is kind of cool and kind of spooky


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Good man, I was gonna suggest feeding it to the ducks but that works too. I might have considered using it to make a hash brown butty but that might have been a step too far.



have you ever enjoyed a pie sandwich?


----------



## Yetman (Aug 4, 2009)

marty21 said:


> have you ever enjoyed a pie sandwich?



They are the work of a clever man. Has to be enough 'stuff' in the pie though. Otherwise can be a world of stodge which leads to something like what I am currently suffering with this elephant business.

A cornish pastie sandwich for example, would be crap.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 4, 2009)

Hahaha! I've had a pork pie sandwich. Baguette and butter, mash in pie then drunk in salad cream

*thisiswhyIamfat*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yetman said:


> They are the work of a clever man. Has to be enough 'stuff' in the pie though. Otherwise can be a world of stodge which leads to something like what I am currently suffering with this elephant business.
> 
> A cornish pastie sandwich for example, would be crap.



agreed

I did once have a steak and kidney pie sandwich, just to see if I liked it, I did


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hahaha! I've had a pork pie sandwich. Baguette and butter, mash in pie then drunk in salad cream
> 
> **thisiswhyIamfat**



I might have to adopt that as my tagline


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2009)

Manwich win then? 

I have eaten too much today, much too much and it is making me sleepy but beer will fix it (or possibly sleep) later on....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2009)

It said it was going to be quite nice today so I am in flip flops and now there is a dirty great black cloud over Warren Street waiting to rain on me when I leave


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2009)

Right - my flip flops and I are going the brave the weather. Laters!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm TIRED and HUNGRY and I WANT TO GO HOME


----------



## pootle (Aug 4, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right - my flip flops and I are going the brave the weather. Laters!



Laterz! Good luck for tomoz QoG - we'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2009)

About 750 posts till the big one people, look sharp!! 

In other news I have two contracts signed and back in so have just made some money. 
Credit crunch is clearly over for ever and I plan to continue fiscally stimulating till October.


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 4, 2009)

Popping in to say all you draggers make me laugh. I catch up with your relaxed attitude to work and meandering will power every few days.

Good luck with the 10,000th post...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 4, 2009)

moonsi til said:


> Popping in to say all you draggers make me laugh. I catch up with your relaxed attitude to work and meandering will power every few days.
> 
> Good luck with the 10,000th post...



 we _do_ rock though tbf


----------



## pootle (Aug 4, 2009)

I think you'll find we pop!

Can we haz another of your dragging posters charts 5t3IIa?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 4, 2009)

One of these? This is everyone with a triple-figure + post count in this thread

Badgers  1,996 
5t3IIa  1,926 
marty21  956 
QueenOfGoths  901 
prunus  715 
sojourner  503 
BiddlyBee  456 
Paulie Tandoori  331 
tribal_princess  255 
Yetman  235 
pootle  220 

How does Badgers do it?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a Snickers in my drawer
Putting it in the fridge for tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> How does Badgers do it?





Badgers said:


> I have a Snickers in my drawer
> Putting it in the fridge for tomorrow



Like this ^ ^


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> One of these? This is everyone with a triple-figure + post count in this thread
> 
> Badgers  1,996
> 5t3IIa  1,926
> ...




the drag is strong in him


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2009)

Go on 5t3IIa, you just have time to do the whole four threads before you go...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2009)

Breaking news: 

Badgers hits post number 2000 in this thread right now!!!! 

Should I hold off posting until the remaining draggers hit the 10,000 mark so that I can claim to own exactly 20% of this thread?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> In other news I have two contracts signed and back in so have just made some money.
> Credit crunch is clearly over for ever and I plan to continue fiscally stimulating till October.



Cooo, well done that bajjy 

nice one sunshine


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

Yanen (an alteration of yonen or yenen) I am up early!! 

Damn needing a wee at 05:00 on a Wednesday morning, can never sneak in the last hour of sleep needed to not be full of Yanen by mid-afternoon. Have a slightly early start today (morning on-site meeting at 08:30) and a lot to do through the day so guess it is not all bad. Hoping for another good day today as I doubt I will win the SuperEnalotto tomorrow night.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

Righty-ho then... 

Bath run, some lunch made, iron switched on and last smoke before coaxing wifey out of bed with the lure of a cuppa. Looks like being another humid and wet day in London Town which is an arse, weekend and next week looks better (for now) at least so might get some lunch hours or evenings in the park


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

Want!!!

Used to have the Aeron Chair also from Herman Miller which was wicked but a bit out of my price range (for 10 or more years) and this new Embody Chair looks pretty good too!!!


----------



## pootle (Aug 5, 2009)

Morning Badgster! 



Badgers said:


> coaxing wifey out of bed with the lure of a cuppa.



Aww! aren't you nice?   I can't remember the last time someone bought me a cuppa tea in bed! 

Right, today I really, REALLY am going to get cracking at work as I really have shedloads to do at work today.

Lots of nice things to look forward to out of work too today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

You're lively this morning Badge.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

Morning pootle! Is Columbo Day today?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 5, 2009)

my cat woke me up by purring in my face  so I had to get up and feed the cunt, not sure what to do now really.... jeremy kyles on at 09.25 hours..


----------



## Voley (Aug 5, 2009)

THe woman that sits next to me in my office smells of Vicks VapoRub.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 5, 2009)

my nipples are.....


----------



## pootle (Aug 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Morning pootle! Is Columbo Day today?




It is! Pretty much the first thing I did last night was put the aforementioned boxset in my bag, as soon as I got through the door, so as not to forget it.

I can't actually leave for lunch until 12 though, so will meet you as soon as I can walk down Southampton Row to meet you


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2009)

Columbo Day... tell me more! 

I started the day with a birthday dance!


----------



## pootle (Aug 5, 2009)

Is it your birthday Biddly? 

Or did you do a birthday dance for someone?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2009)

I did the birthday dance for someone (for their birthday) 

It wasn't a sexy dance


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Columbo Day... tell me more!
> 
> I started the day with a birthday dance!



Unnnnngh! Happy Birthday!  *E2A:* Oh is not? Nevermind then 

Columbo Day is pootle giving me her Columbo box set that, for some bizarre reason, she doesn't want 

My next post is going to be a rant about Eat.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

So, imagine I am screeching a bit as I type this:

I go to Eat every morning and have a small plain porridge and a small black coffee. Every morning. I don't expect them to remember by 'usual' but if it's empty they are potting my porridge as soon as they spot me. 

So THIS MORNING some new boy is all 'Oh what coffee do....

Do you know what? I can't be bothered. I apoligise to you all


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 5, 2009)

sickie  am going to tidy up and watch battlestar galactica


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 5, 2009)

NVP said:


> THe woman that sits next to me in my office smells of Vicks VapoRub.



Ask her for pills


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> sickie  am going to tidy up and watch battlestar galactica



There we go. Some good news


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Columbo Day is pootle giving me her Columbo box set that, for some bizarre reason, she doesn't want


Aw, I thought it was an official Columbo Day 


5t3IIa said:


> Do you know what? I can't be bothered. I apoligise to you all


 (((5t3IIa))) did you get the wrong coffee?


----------



## rennie (Aug 5, 2009)

8 more hours until freedom. Boy is this day going to drag!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> (((5t3IIa))) did you get the wrong coffee?



Who the fuck knows? He was all 'Do you want 'blue' or an americano?' and I said to the other woman what usually serves me 'What do I usually have?' and the boy carried on talking and I was all 'I. don't. know. I want the usual, the cheap one, the black one, give me my coffee' and I got a little bit loud and had to say 'Sorry, I can't make a decision. I mean I can't make a decision this early in the morning. I need coffee' and THEN because we'd been talking about it he'd NEGLECTED to shout down to the cofee making woman 'ONE REG BLAH' so when I went to pick it up it wasn't made.

So now I am all upset because I had a nice relationship with Eat but they have forced me to show my true colours as a wanker.

*burstsintotears*

*drinkscoffee*


----------



## pootle (Aug 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Columbo Day is pootle giving me her Columbo box set that, for some bizarre reason, she doesn't want



I'm not a fan - and most bizarrely, I'm not even sure how I came to own a box set of the entire 1st series of Columbo


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

pootle said:


> I'm not a fan - and most bizarrely, I'm not even sure how I came to own a box set of the entire 1st series of Columbo



It won't be troubling you for long


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It won't be troubling you for long


check your email, i've sent a few q's about your hb o/p.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2009)

i got a coffee this morning, they knew what I needed, I barely needed to speak


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 5, 2009)

plotting....  you aint seen me.... right.....


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Ask her for pills





Morning everyone

I have been on a wild goose chase into work to download software that didn't get downloaded, came back, brushed up, hoovered up, tried on some jeans that my lass doesn't want anymore (because they have a ickle turmeric stain on them ) and they fit woohoo, and am going to buckle down to an hour of boring fucking calls now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i got a coffee this morning, they knew what I needed, I barely needed to speak



I never had to speak before! Ever!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i got a coffee this morning, they knew what I needed, I barely needed to speak



I make my own

This sort of chaos is what happens when you are a lazy mare and don't make your own, stella


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

*franticallyslurpscoffee*

It's fine


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I make my own
> 
> This sort of chaos is what happens when you are a lazy mare and don't make your own, stella



I am a lazy mare too


<joins  5t3lla in doing very little at all>


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

Right on!

*clinkscardboardcup*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2009)

i'll have to find a new place soon


----------



## pootle (Aug 5, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I make my own



Me too.  I usually have a big cafitierre (sp?) pot of coffee before I even leave the house of a morning!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't understand why people would BUY a cup of coffee from a shop.  It's ridiculously overpriced, and it doesn't save any more time cos you have to go to the shop and then queue for it anyway 

Fucking southern wasters


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2009)

pootle said:


> Me too.  I usually have a big cafitierre (sp?) pot of coffee before I even leave the house of a morning!



You must have a bit of northerner in you poot


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

I have cafetiere cofee at home then I need MORE when I get to work. My old dept downstairs used to provide nice coffee but this shit on upstairs doesn't provide fuck all. I started out by nicking a bit of someone's instant every am but it got too much to be stealing every day so now I buy it  It's quite cheap = £1.60.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I have cafetiere cofee at home then I need MORE when I get to work. My old dept downstairs used to provide nice coffee but this shit on upstairs doesn't provide fuck all. I started out by nicking a bit of someone's instant every am but it got too much to be stealing every day so now I buy it  It's quite cheap = £1.60.



Oh I seeeee.

I still wouldn't pay £1.60 for a cup of coffee though.  I'd bring my own in, in a fucking flask or something

I'm not tight, I just resent paying over the odds for very little


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

I want it, I need it, I have £1.60 luckily.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I want it, I need it, I have £1.60 luckily.



Do you buy one every day?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2009)

This is why I make my lunch


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

I make my own lunch!

Sojourner - don't you DARE calculate how much money I waste a year on coffee or I'll fucking _have you_


----------



## pootle (Aug 5, 2009)

sojourner said:


> You must have a bit of northerner in you poot



I do! My dad is a proppa Northerner. 

One year we went on hols in the Feb half term to Scarborough.  I'll never forget standing on the prom watching the waves, one tiny hand turning blue as it clutched the handrail, the other clutching my Tummy Gummy Bear I was surgically attached to at that age saying "Daddy.  It's cold, I can't feel my hands. Can we go?"

My dad's response "Look at waves daughter. They're free!"


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I make my own lunch!
> 
> Sojourner - don't you DARE calculate how much money I waste a year on coffee or I'll fucking _have you_



  Next time I see even a hint of a moan about being skint, I'm bringing it up, count on it baybee


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2009)

pootle said:


> I do! My dad is a proppa Northerner.
> 
> One year we went on hols in the Feb half term to Scarborough.  I'll never forget standing on the prom watching the waves, one tiny hand turning blue as it clutched the handrail, the other clutching my Tummy Gummy Bear I was surgically attached to at that age saying "Daddy.  It's cold, I can't feel my hands. Can we go?"
> 
> My dad's response "Look at waves daughter. They're free!"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

Goddammit!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

Blimey, is it 11:00 already? 
Into work, put my IT support head on, fixed girls laptop for her, left with 2 minutes to prepare for meeting, got meeting done, showed people their fail, had a __~, ate a sarnie, wrote two emails, ate second sarnie, called a guy who was moaning, typed this post and now off for another __~

 

I estimate that the 10,000 post will arrive on Monday the 17th of August, what say you?


----------



## Yetman (Aug 5, 2009)

Mornin ya freakin good fer nohtin bonch o fockin sHM<OCKS


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

Friday meeting skills displayed: 

First meeting at 10:00 in EC3 
Second meeting at 14:00 in W1D 

This means an extra hour at home in the morning, first meeting, lunch in town, finish second meeting by 15:30, too late to return to office, home at least two hours earlier than usual and chilling with beer in pants


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Friday meeting skills displayed:
> 
> First meeting at 10:00 in EC3
> Second meeting at 14:00 in W1D
> ...



Beer in pance


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Beer in pance



If I wrap up the first meeting by 11:00 then I have at least two hours for lunch I reckon so super skills. Not that this type of slackness is to be applauded normally you understand but on a Friday all bets are off.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## pootle (Aug 5, 2009)

Neagghhh!    Agghhhh! 

this is all.  Really must stop posting bobbins on urbanz instead of working now!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 5, 2009)

its dead as a fucking dodo here. and its spurred me on to do some work!?


----------



## pootle (Aug 5, 2009)

I am weak! 

I've requested a 24hr ban, so see you all tomorroz, some of you sooner!

See you around 12pm 5t3IIa!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2009)

*stuff* to do


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

pootle said:


> I am weak!
> 
> I've requested a 24hr ban, so see you all tomorroz, some of you sooner!
> 
> See you around 12pm 5t3IIa!



OK matey!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

Poor pootle, poor us with no pootle, poor world....


----------



## pootle (Aug 5, 2009)

Ha! Those crazy mods haven't remembered how to ban me yet!




 at self! I can't even resist coming back to see if I'm locked out!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

Captain Rubbish aintcha?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

Willpower is lacking in young pootle, more training she needs


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 5, 2009)

I got the Really Good Job I had the telephone interview for.  Although it won't start til about November.

Still got the PGCE Secondary interview next week.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 5, 2009)

pootle said:


> Ha! Those crazy mods haven't remembered how to ban me yet!
> 
> 
> 
> at self! I can't even resist coming back to see if I'm locked out!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 5, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I got the Really Good Job I had the telephone interview for.  Although it won't start til about November.
> 
> Still got the PGCE Secondary interview next week.  Decisions, decisions.


well done!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Captain Rubbish aintcha?


 pretty sure she ain't


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I got the Really Good Job I had the telephone interview for.  Although it won't start til about November.



 x 100



upsidedownwalrus said:


> Still got the PGCE Secondary interview next week.  Decisions, decisions.



 but tricky


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 5, 2009)

Morning everyone!

Have had my MRI - which was fine, mercifully short (15mins) but as I spent all that time in rigid, blind panic mode I came out feeling all shaky and sick  

Coffee and a drive around the countryside helped to calm me down but now I feel like I haven't slept for days and want a really good weep. Damn my silly emotions! 

So I think I may go off to bed for a bit. Or watch "Lewis".


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I got the Really Good Job I had the telephone interview for.  Although it won't start til about November.
> 
> Still got the PGCE Secondary interview next week.  Decisions, decisions.


Nice one! Take it they were just being slack about getting back to you. All that worrying over nowt


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2009)

For shame pootle, displaying nil self control there

Woot @ walrus - nice one 

Bajjy - perfect meeting skills, you pass the test 

So queeny, how's the inside of yer head looking then?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 5, 2009)

hope that you feel better soon Queenie. a good dose of day-time tv will see you right


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 5, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I got the Really Good Job I had the telephone interview for.  Although it won't start til about November.
> 
> Still got the PGCE Secondary interview next week.  Decisions, decisions.



Well done you - really pleased for you


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 5, 2009)

sojourner said:


> For shame pootle, displaying nil self control there
> 
> Woot @ walrus - nice one
> 
> ...



I haven't seen it yet  I was hoping I might get a sneek peek but I have to wait until I see the neuro next month - unless he's lost them like he did my last lot (well, it probably wasn't him personally that lost them but he is next to useless so I am happy to blame him )



Paulie Tandoori said:


> hope that you feel better soon Queenie. a good dose of day-time tv will see you right



Ta - yep I think a comfy sofa and "Lewis" will see me right


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 5, 2009)

It's going to be a couple of weeks before they even give me a start date.  So I can afford the luxury of going to the PGCE interview and trying for that and knowing I can always go and do this job if that fails.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Have had my MRI - which was fine, mercifully short (15mins) but as I spent all that time in rigid, blind panic mode I came out feeling all shaky and sick
> 
> ...



Snooze and nap on and off in front of Casino Royale with Mr Kippers on your lap


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

Sales calls fobbed off and more emails written...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

Hmmmm..... Lunch? 

I have to pay some cheques in but fancy a pint.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I got the Really Good Job I had the telephone interview for.  Although it won't start til about November.
> 
> Still got the PGCE Secondary interview next week.  Decisions, decisions.



we done ! 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Have had my MRI - which was fine, mercifully short (15mins) but as I spent all that time in rigid, blind panic mode I came out feeling all shaky and sick
> 
> ...



watch the tellybox and relax 


I have done some *stuff*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

Right, off to bank now...


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 5, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Have had my MRI - which was fine, mercifully short (15mins) but as I spent all that time in rigid, blind panic mode I came out feeling all shaky and sick
> 
> ...



ahhh I love MRI scans, why you having another one? is it some routine shite?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

Bored _stiff_


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2009)

Jesus fucking bollocking christ

I just spent an hour trying to sort out some fuck up with the phone lan and the call collector.  And failed.  And now I've just had to email the boss to tell him I've ordered an engineer visit

I'm expecting a screaming abusive phone call any minute.  He'll have been expecting me to have the knowledge to fix it


----------



## Yetman (Aug 5, 2009)

Right. Quick bit of work, kebab, then car to MOT (its 2 months out of date ) then pub. Then home. Then practice. Then.....possibly some kind of stuff with beers and spliffs. 

BUT I must remember to kick that bastard off the PC that I remote into as today I had to actually come into work and found some baldy big nob from the bank with my network cable plugged into his laptop. Upturned needles in the seat should put him off sitting there again. Or just a little note on the phone......I'll walk past and say hello to him. His response will seal his fate


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

Nom, Nom, Nom...... 

Chilli chicken wrap with two pints of Staropramen for lunch and stretched it out over 80mins today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

I could honestly just go home and eat for 4 hours.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

Hairy pie?


----------



## Yetman (Aug 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hairy pie?



Straight in there, no holding back, spit on it and stick it in. Like your style badge


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

The ladies do not respect a man who pussyfoots around an obvious issue Yetty


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

What?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

Eh?


----------



## Yetman (Aug 5, 2009)

?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

You boys


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

Men


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

Where is everybody? 

I am going for a __~ then


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

I am this close |--| to having a play commissioned for the radio *wetsselfwithglee*

*preparesfordisappointmenttoo*


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2009)

*crosses fingers*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> *crosses fingers*



Ta!

What's your news? Did they apprehend the thief at your place?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2009)

No news, no apprehending, just tightening of security


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am this close |--| to having a play commissioned for the radio



Awesome stuff, if you pull that off you will be a god!!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am this close |--| to having a play commissioned for the radio *wetsselfwithglee*
> 
> *preparesfordisappointmenttoo*






good luck!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh an _adaptation_ of someone else's story not all my own work. BUT STILL!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

*checksemailobsessively*

Christ


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

The last two hours are hitting the skids


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

Got to go on the other _stinking _radio this evening with fat useless turd of a manager


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a friend over for dinner. 
My wife uses his real name, I call him turnip head


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

I need a new tagline too, this Howard Moon noncesense is not cutting it, you get me?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

it reet 2007 matey


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 5, 2009)

today has been a good day at work. i feel happier about things than i have for ages


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

Dang


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a lattice pork pie in the fridge, if I leave it till tomorrow will I die?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> today has been a good day at work. i feel happier about things than i have for ages



Excellent news  How long you been there? It always takes  awhile to settle doesn't it?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Excellent news  How long you been there? It always takes  awhile to settle doesn't it?


2 months now, so yes you're prolly right that it was just me panicking as usual...and now settling into things a little more.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 2 months now, so yes you're prolly right that it was just me panicking as usual...and now settling into things a little more.



Stopped making girls cry have yer?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> now settling into things a little more.



 

Nice to be settled isn't it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

Nooo! I want to be a living-life-on-the-edge, charging-a-fee renegade! I WANT IT!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

I want it to be 17:30


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

Why won't they email me to say 'yes, you're on Xth Dec'


----------



## Yetman (Aug 5, 2009)

Just got back from the pub, had a kebab before the pub which was, well, mental but considering its day time that kind of behaviour is about acceptable.

Now....got to work out some shit bit of code for some shit bit of shit then I'm off to ply myself silly  inbetween meeting nice normal people and playing some gentle flamenco in the sunshine  ......wish I was still with my last band sometimes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 5, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> ahhh I love MRI scans, why you having another one? is it some routine shite?



Yep - haven't had one for three years and as the neuro/hospital can't find those  it was time for another!

I had to listen to a god awful version of "Caravan of Love" while I was in there!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

Want beer


----------



## rennie (Aug 5, 2009)

30 min until freedom!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

Still draggin innit, got finish last spreadsheet then free...


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2009)

bollocks to that spreadsheet bajjy, get the fuck off home lad


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

There is a man in my house wearing my shorts!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

sojourner said:


> bollocks to that spreadsheet bajjy, get the fuck off home lad



Nah, this is one of those bits of work that gets you more work. It is a carefully crafted piece of genius that will be placed in the hands of our PR company tomorrow morning.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

Done and off


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

First post in for Friday Eve.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

Jumping the gun?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, I'm on fire this week.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

You have gone on fire?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

Will you fuck off my thread?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

Just helping towards the 10k


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

No more milestones! I'm not playing!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

Are you saying goodbye?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

Not hardly. Just not playing the milestone game. Well, not unless I win by accident again


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

Phew....

I am going for the 10,000th post in this thread as my 20,000th


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

Really? Gosh. I think it would only be fair to support that.

You done the maths?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Really? Gosh. I think it would only be fair to support that.
> 
> You done the maths?



Will do the spreadsheet tomorrow


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2009)

Graphs too


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2009)

and pie charts


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2009)

First in Friday Eve


----------



## foo (Aug 6, 2009)

steeeeeeeeeellllaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!

i don't want to go to work. 

x


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2009)

foo said:


> steeeeeeeeeellllaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!
> 
> i don't want to go to work.
> 
> x



I don't see what you think *I* can do about that


----------



## foo (Aug 6, 2009)

join me for breakfast in a greasy caff with crap papers and fags?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh, yes alright then. Maybe a pint instead of tea?


----------



## Voley (Aug 6, 2009)

Did the late shift yesterday. 12 to 8. At two minutes to eight this woman rings up saying she can't get her smoke alarm to turn off. No, she's not in a council property, no she's not going to try and take the battery out, she might get a shock. Can I send someone round? No, sorry, I can't, it's not an emergency, and no, sorry, I doubt the fire brigade will help you.

This, apparently, is 'disgusting' and 'I'm going to call 999' and this is 'not what I pay my council tax for.'

Funnily enough, though, it is. I got an extra half hour's overtime out of it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2009)

You should post in here all day NVP.


----------



## Voley (Aug 6, 2009)

Don't have the time really Stella. The phone's pretty non-stop. 

I do get asked the daftest shit though - a bloke last week wanted to know 'What do I do if a dead whale washes up on my beach?' Me: 'Why? Has a dead whale washed up on your beach?' Him: 'No. I was just wondering.'


----------



## Voley (Aug 6, 2009)

Anyhow. Got to go. Mad questions must be answered.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2009)

NVP said:


> Don't have the time really Stella. The phone's pretty non-stop.
> 
> I do get asked the daftest shit though - a bloke last week wanted to know 'What do I do if a dead whale washes up on my beach?' Me: 'Why? Has a dead whale washed up on your beach?' Him: 'No. I was just wondering.'



See,this is the kind of shit this thread needs!

There's water coming out of my tap!
Ah, is that tap on?
Yes!
Have you tried turning it off?
What? No! I'm not qualified! Shall I call 999?


----------



## Voley (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2009)

Is this what I pay my countil tax for?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2009)

In the office by 07:30 this morning as lots to do. 
Could not get online at home as there was a man asleep on my sofa in his pants. 
He was younger, taller, healthier and more tanned than me so naturally I left my wife to deal with him. 

I reckon we might make 9,500 today draggers


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2009)

Forgot to mention what day it is....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> day



Is already my Facebook status


----------



## foo (Aug 6, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOOOOHH!!

i see.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2009)

Ah yeeeees


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2009)

Woop woop... 
Sending emails, leaving messages, fiddling with admin, planning meetings, eating pain au chocolat and musing. 

It must be Thursday/Friday Eve


----------



## sojourner (Aug 6, 2009)

NVP said:


> I do get asked the daftest shit though - a bloke last week wanted to know 'What do I do if a dead whale washes up on my beach?' Me: 'Why? Has a dead whale washed up on your beach?' Him: 'No. I was just wondering.'



 quality

It's only a matter of time before you hate the entire human race 

Well, I was all disorientated this morning.  Couldn't work out if it was Wednesday or Thursday - this week has flown by.  Spent 20 mins on my exy bike trying to work it out


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2009)

NVP said:


> 'What do I do if a dead whale washes up on my beach?' Me: 'Why? Has a dead whale washed up on your beach?' Him: 'No. I was just wondering.'



I live for questions like this, sadly mine rarely involve whales or other sea-going mammals but they still give me purpose


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2009)

NVP said:


> Anyhow. Got to go. Mad questions must be answered.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2009)

Still no closer to a new tagline


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Still no closer to a new tagline



drag queen?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2009)

Drag Queen 
Marmite Fascist
Discreet Burger King Marketeer


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2009)

yetman's greasy lover


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> yetman's greasy lover





He is not real, he is my second username from another IP address.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> yetman's greasy lover



I vote that one


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 6, 2009)

morning chaps! late start, due to bus, couldn't cycle as we're doing some culcha tonight and going to see waiting for godot with patrick stewart and someone else.

i am contemplating working from home tomorrow....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Woop woop...
> Sending emails, leaving messages, fiddling with admin, planning meetings, eating pain au chocolat and musing.
> 
> It must be Thursday/Friday Eve



Don't they mind you doing that?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 6, 2009)

Arrgghhh ready to fucking KILL 

Dropped daughter off at train station, last minute job as off to see her mate, then got a fucking cunting bastard ticket off some wanky little inhuman GOBSHITE of a fucking new copper arsewipe, for driving in a fucking pedestrian area.  The buses and everyone else drives down there, but today, when I'M there, it's suddenly fucking wrong


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2009)

Morning PT
Work-From-Home-Warrior!! 

Already eaten my sarnie


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 6, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning chaps! late start, due to bus, couldn't cycle as we're doing some culcha tonight and going to see waiting for godot with patrick stewart and someone else.
> 
> i am contemplating working from home tomorrow....



OMG I _so_ want to see that but haven't been able to get a ticket! 

I want to know everything about it - sights, smells, thoughts, everything!!

(A colleague here has been and says it is wonderful )


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2009)

sojourner said:


> fucking cunting bastard ticket



The worst kind of ticket


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 6, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> OMG I _so_ want to see that but haven't been able to get a ticket!
> 
> I want to know everything about it - sights, smells, thoughts, everything!!
> 
> (A colleague here has been and says it is wonderful )


will do.

the "someone else" i referred to is sir ian mckellan btw


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 6, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> will do.
> 
> the "someone else" i referred to is sir ian mckellan btw




I know - Jean Luc and Magneto in on the same stage...it's a sci-fi wet dream!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> The worst kind of ticket



I've had a few of those 

soz soj


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2009)

Ahhhhhhh!!! 

Workload increasing, drag fading, things to type, people to call, meetings to plan and other STUFF to do!!!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh well, have calmed down a little now. Quite proud of how many swear words I managed to fit in one post 

My carrots are ready to eat.  So that's always a bonus.  Homegrown carrots


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 6, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oh well, have calmed down a little now. Quite proud of how many swear words I managed to fit in one post
> 
> My carrots are ready to eat.  So that's always a bonus.  Homegrown carrots


should have offered pc plod a carrot, you might have placated him....


----------



## sojourner (Aug 6, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> should have offered pc plod a carrot, you might have placated him....



Heh

I might have shoved it so far up his arse it came out of his pathetic little gobshite mouth, paulie   Little fuck.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2009)

I love carrots. I also love peppers and cucumber cut into 'batons' and dunked in humous gaddammit


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2009)

Pork pie time or too early?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 6, 2009)

I didn't really think about what I'm gonna cook with them.  So far I've only come up with a veggie stew, and carrot and coriander soup


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Pork pie time or too early?



Has salad cream?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Pork pie time or too early?



It's never too early for a pork pie


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2009)

Ketchup


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 6, 2009)

ask soj nicely and you could have a carrot garnish with your pork pie, well classy


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2009)

My eyes are fine


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2009)

Ketchup? On a pork pie?! ness!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2009)

24 hour drag ban


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 24 hour drag ban



Goin on EF? Lol


----------



## pootle (Aug 6, 2009)

Hullo kids! I'm back!  Did you miss me?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2009)

pootle said:


> Hullo kids! I'm back!  Did you miss me?



That was 24hrs????!

There is a North London drinks thread in London


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Ketchup





Heathen!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2009)

Meeting tomorrow with a guy who's job title is 'Venture Capitalist' so feeling good about this


----------



## pootle (Aug 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That was 24hrs????!



Yeah! And clearly I used the time wisely 



5t3IIa said:


> There is a North London drinks thread in London



All over it 

Fuck. I really, really, REALLY need to do some work, so I really am off again!

love 'oo! *mwah*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Meeting tomorrow with a guy who's job title is 'Venture Capitalist' so feeling good about this



Put a small sachet of tomato ketchup on his seat so that it squishes on his bottom


----------



## Yetman (Aug 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> yetman's greasy lover



You're my only greasy lover round here Stella 

Well, apart from the lover bit.

Morning anyway flapheads. Working from home, should have been on a conference call with india at 11am but I am busy doing other stuff like hiding from work


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Put a small sachet of tomato ketchup on his seat so that it squishes on his bottom



Just used on the pie?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 6, 2009)

Dear god it is dull here today - phones are quiet, no post yet, colleagues are subdued .

Am considering making some toast as those nice people at Warburton's gave me a free medium white loaf plus some butter at the station this morning


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't get fuck all free stuff at Stepney Green station  They know us East End rats are too po' to go out and buy it after sampling


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't get fuck all free stuff at Stepney Green station  They know us East End rats are too po' to go out and buy it after sampling



Paddington ain't bad for freebies though Victoria was better!

The thing I like about Paddington though is that there is often some poor tourist, just arrived on the Heathrow Express ,staring bemusedly into the bag of bread and butter or potaoes and butter (that was a giood one!) which has just been thrust into their hands!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2009)

There is just _nothing _you can do with a potato if you're only here for 4 days on your way to Paris


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Dear god it is dull here today - phones are quiet, no post yet, colleagues are subdued .
> 
> Am considering making some toast as those nice people at Warburton's gave me a free medium white loaf plus some butter at the station this morning



WTF? 

I used to get stuff at London Bridge, Waterloo and Victoria but now I get NOTHING free in the mornings apart the fucking Metro and swine flu.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> WTF?
> 
> I used to get stuff at London Bridge, Waterloo and Victoria but now I get NOTHING free in the mornings apart the fucking Metro and swine flu.



A small can of RAW cola with a half price voucher for another can was my favourite 

And the potatoes, of course!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2009)

In SW18 they give out nicotene patches in the shopping centre.
I have 830 patchs and have now cut down to 30 a day on average.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 6, 2009)

In Kentish Town, outside the tube station, they're often giving out free philosophy and spiritual guidance 

_"you're alright you are son, you're alright, i tell ya's you're ok you are, you're ok......did i tell you that you're a good 'un son?"_


----------



## sojourner (Aug 6, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> In Kentish Town, outside the tube station, they're often giving out free philosophy and spiritual guidance
> 
> _"you're alright you are son, you're alright, i tell ya's you're ok you are, you're ok......did i tell you that you're a good 'un son?"_


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2009)

Seems that I am being taken for lunch by boss man as he is off on holiday tomorrow and next week. 
This could potentially by 3-4 pints and a burger or maybe just the 3-4 pints.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 6, 2009)

My experience of posting on this thread is like being a Russian speaking newbie in an English speaking only office where every one listens to their ipods unless they are talking to eachother...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 6, 2009)

Почему - Вы партия, игнорирующая меня?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 6, 2009)

Это, потому что я - новичок в этом офисе?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 6, 2009)

См., что я сказал Вам!!!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2009)

Damn Commies! Currently posting from the beer garden of the office local, sipping Staropramen, smoking, refining my to-do list and staring occasionally into space. It is the little things after all is it not?


----------



## pootle (Aug 6, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> My experience of posting on this thread is like being a Russian speaking newbie in an English speaking only office where every one listens to their ipods unless they are talking to eachother...



I'm wearing my ipod in a vain attempt to actually focus/motivate myself to do some work. AND it's my lunchbreak! 

I really need to get a grip! And stop posting, obvs!


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 6, 2009)

morning guys 

I'm doing some washing and other things, gonna have the FSOTD first though


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 6, 2009)

pootle said:


> I'm wearing my ipod in a vain attempt to actually focus/motivate myself to do some work. AND it's my lunchbreak!
> 
> I really need to get a grip! And stop posting, obvs!



Я не верю Вам!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2009)

Rutita - we're not talking in foreign - it all makes sense AND I RESENT THE IMPLICATION!

The Dragging Thread is an equal opportinuty thread


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2009)

The tractor beam of the drag?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Rutita - we're not talking in foreign - it all makes sense AND I RESENT THE IMPLICATION!
> 
> The Dragging Thread is an equal opportinuty thread



I never said you were! I said Englerlishhhhhhhhhhhhhhh speaking orifice... I'm the one who had to start speaking Russian to get a response around here...


----------



## pootle (Aug 6, 2009)

Tractor beam? That's it! 

Nothing to do with me being a weak willed, focus lacking, responsibility shirking moran.

It's a facking tractor beam! 

*blows kiss of gratitude to Badgers*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2009)

Rutita has upset my delicate rythm.

Where was I?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 6, 2009)

That's right blame me!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2009)

What? You come in here saying we're exclusionary then instead of joining in you post Russian _nonsense_


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What? You come in here saying we're exclusionary then instead of joining in you post Russian _nonsense_



It was not nonsense! It's not my fault you can't understand it! 

BTW stella, it was a follow up part of my story...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 6, 2009)

This is the class people I work with 

Just had a postcard from our colleague in the adjoining office showing the Flatiron Building, New York at night......he is on a two week holiday on a Greek Island. 

He not only took the postcard with him to write he also took the self-typed envelope from work in which he sent it to us. The last time he went to Greece he sent us a card of the Rockafella Centre at Christmas. 

I bow down to his wierdness


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2009)

someone has come into the office, he smells a bit musty


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 6, 2009)

marty21 said:


> someone has come into the office, he smells a bit musty



Offer him some wet wipes and point him in the direction of the toilets.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Offer him some wet wipes and point him in the direction of the toilets.



it's not unexpected - he's the IT guy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 6, 2009)

marty21 said:


> someone has come into the office, he smells a bit musty



Now you are not just talking about yourself are you Marty


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 6, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it's not unexpected - he's the IT guy



Well he won't be too offended then...go for it!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 6, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it's not unexpected - he's the IT guy




Ooh now IT guys are strange - the two who come to sort out all the shit that our own IT guy can't manage look like that hairy bloke from "Lost" and Francis Rossi's much less trendy brother.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 6, 2009)

So just looking in the boss' diary and he has a meeting scheduled with _Nick Griffin et al to talk about a study with the initials BNP_....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 6, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> So just looking in the boss' diary and he has a meeting scheduled with _Nick Griffin et al to talk about a study with the initials BNP_....


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 6, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ooh now IT guys are strange - the two who come to sort out all the shit that our own IT guy can't manage look like that hairy bloke from "Lost" and Francis Rossi's much less trendy brother.





*insert mumble about stereotyping here*

*hides ponytail*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 6, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


>



Do you think I should point out that the man is really called _Dr Carl Griffin_?

I'm not gonna be here tomorrow and I may enjoy the idea of my professor calling him Nick and making a comment about having an unfortunate name etc..


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 6, 2009)

we have an IT gal


----------



## Yetman (Aug 6, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> morning guys
> 
> I'm doing some washing and other things, gonna have the FSOTD first though



I havent even had mine yet and I've been at home all day 

Its all going wrong. I'm working from home and the office is going into meltdown.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 6, 2009)

now on number two 

I need ........


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 6, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> *insert mumble about stereotyping here*
> 
> *hides ponytail*





I am sure your ponytail is much better than his!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 6, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Do you think I should point out that the man is really called _Dr Carl Griffin_?
> 
> I'm not gonna be here tomorrow and I may enjoy the idea of my professor calling him Nick and making a comment about having an unfortunate name etc..



That is very naughty...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 6, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is very naughty...



But it wasn't my mistake originally, I am just forgetting to change it/say what I know...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Now you are not just talking about yourself are you Marty



i ain't no IT guy


----------



## sojourner (Aug 6, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> *insert mumble about stereotyping here*
> 
> *hides ponytail*



!!!

I think I know who you are now!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 6, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i ain't no IT guy



I think you should grow a ponytail...do it for us marty, do it for the draggers!


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't know where my camera is


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2009)

500 posts to 10k.

Where is Badgers? In the pub? He was supposed to be doing us a spreadsheet


----------



## fogbat (Aug 6, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i ain't no IT guy



You have all their style, but none of their skills


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 6, 2009)

sojourner said:


> !!!
> 
> I think I know who you are now!







QueenOfGoths said:


> I am sure your ponytail is much better than his!



I wouldn't bet your mortgage on it!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2009)

fogbat said:


> You have all their style, but none of their skills



but smell sweeter tbf


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 6, 2009)

This is how my day is going....







lol i look well rough


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Where is Badgers? In the pub? He was supposed to be doing us a spreadsheet



Hic

Fuor pnits


----------



## sojourner (Aug 6, 2009)

Pair o bastards TP and baj

I'm gagging for a spliff and a beer now 

Making myself do 10 more shitboring phone calls and that's fucking it


----------



## Yetman (Aug 6, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> This is how my day is going....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



May I be the first to note the excellent handiwork displayed there


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 6, 2009)

Yetman said:


> May I be the first to note the excellent handiwork displayed there



why, thank you


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2009)

God, I am such a reformed weed smoker that even the sight of that doobie give me the willies


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 7, 2009)

_*Is Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!*_

Today's gonna be a weird day at work. We are moving 150 metres up the road so need to pack all bits into the correctly coloured crate then all PC's off at 1pm (so they can be dismantled and packed) for nibbles, fruit juice and tons of fucking presentations and speeches of those who are leaving organisation. Off at 4pm apparrently. 

My department is moving to Bristol but I've got until 31/08/2009 in my gig. 

*sigh*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 7, 2009)

Morning Lou Zerrs 

Twas a good Thursday despite the humidity and silly levels of lager at lunch. Have the Friday meeting merry-go-round today which is good news but I oddly awoke craving routine/structure so not liking it yet. Remote system access for work is down so I can't bloody do anything and the IT support company are dealing with this by turning their phones off bless em. Never mind, I can keep happy in the knowledge that tomorrow there is no alarms and no surprises (might write a song about that) unless I want them......


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 7, 2009)

Spreadsheet Badgers, spreadsheet! Look at the thread count!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 7, 2009)

Eeeek...!! 

Even with my faux OCD and other associated crap I think I may have bitten off more than I can chew with the post sync challenge 5t3IIa. If it was achieved then I could die happy in a pub armchair next to an open fire or something. Sadly though I feel that this is one of those things that can only end in misery and disappointment. I like to set myself up for a fall/fool and revel in failure but this one might be a step too far....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 7, 2009)

A quick and dirty calculation states that, at your current rate of posting;

You'd take 41 days to get to 20,000 in straight posts
If you posted purely in this thread, just you, at that rate, you'd take 69 days to get to 10,000

It's not going to work is it?  Maybe in 5 weeks we can have a rethink and see what the signs are. 

I think that if you did try to do this then the draggers would support you and not try to slip in and steal the milestone


----------



## pootle (Aug 7, 2009)

Morning draggers!

Yay! Friday! I iz in a super good mood.  Had an ace night in the pub with Keithy and Boycey.  Keithy is teh cool! Was only supposed to have 1 or 2, but managed to join a ladies rugby team, splash guiness in my face and was staggering up Seven Sisters Road with KFC chips sometime past midnight.  Ace!

Should crack on with my Endorse It packing really!

Happy Fucking Friday People! *mwah*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 7, 2009)

Someone's stil drunk


----------



## pootle (Aug 7, 2009)

Hmm...there could be something in that!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 7, 2009)

Well...although I am not working today I am up...Impossible to sleep...

*yawn*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 7, 2009)

Damn those festie freebirds and their hippy love!! 
We will wi-fi their festivals and re-brand our range but we never roll over. 

Weird innit with the festie thing now because unless you lose the hardware you iz in da matrix!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Damn those festie freebirds and their hippy love!!
> We will wi-fi their festivals and re-brand our range but we never roll over.
> 
> *Weird innit with the festie thing now because unless you lose the hardware you iz in da matrix!!*



Feeling okay Badgers?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 7, 2009)

God, I hate everything today. I could _kill_.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 7, 2009)

pootle said:


> Was only supposed to have 1 or 2, but managed to join a ladies rugby team, splash guiness in my face and was staggering up Seven Sisters Road with KFC chips sometime past midnight.



  A girl after my own heart

Have a fucking messilicious time at endorseit, nutjob 


And a happy fucking friday to all you dragging bastards!  I am doing my favourite part of the job today - I am ON RECEPTION. Oh yes.  Ace.  Expect regular rants


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Morning PT
> Work-From-Home-Warrior!!
> 
> Already eaten my sarnie


well i took your advice sah and am currently working from home  have even been remotely logging in to my emails!? and answering them so they know that i'm hard at it here with five live on and a cup of tea in front of me....





QueenOfGoths said:


> OMG I _so_ want to see that but haven't been able to get a ticket!
> 
> I want to know everything about it - sights, smells, thoughts, everything!!
> 
> (A colleague here has been and says it is wonderful )


it _was_ wonderful, paddy stewart and ian mckellan were such an utter joy to watch performing together (and simon callow & ronald pickup were very good as well), it was staged as a comedic play with dark undertones and stewart did ham it up a bit in the 2nd act but his closing soliloquy raised the goose bumps and we emerged into a soggy haymarket feeling contented at a great evening's entertainment.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 7, 2009)

sojourner said:


> A girl after my own heart
> 
> Have a fucking messilicious time at endorseit, nutjob
> 
> ...



Ha! don't disappoint us


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 7, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> well i took your advice sah and am currently working from home  have even been remotely logging in to my emails!? and answering them so they know that i'm hard at it here with five live on and a cup of tea in front of me....it _was_ wonderful, paddy stewart and ian mckellan were such an utter joy to watch performing together (and simon callow & ronald pickup were very good as well), it was staged as a comedic play with dark undertones and stewart did ham it up a bit in the 2nd act but his closing soliloquy raised the goose bumps and we emerged into a soggy haymarket feeling contented at a great evening's entertainment.



Thought that said 'five lines in front of me'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 7, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> well i took your advice sah and am currently working from home  have even been remotely logging in to my emails!? and answering them so they know that i'm hard at it here with five live on and a cup of tea in front of me....it _was_ wonderful, paddy stewart and ian mckellan were such an utter joy to watch performing together (and simon callow & ronald pickup were very good as well), it was staged as a comedic play with dark undertones and stewart did ham it up a bit in the 2nd act but his closing soliloquy raised the goose bumps and we emerged into a soggy haymarket feeling contented at a great evening's entertainment.



Really, really glad you enjoyed it 

It's years since I saw "Waiting For Godot" and I never realised how much of a black comedy it is, or how many black comedy elements are in it.. You somehow expect Becket (Beckett?) to be dark and brooding but he has this vein of dark humour in a lot of his work


----------



## sojourner (Aug 7, 2009)

Why is it not lunchtime yet? 

I have a mahoosive 2-egg+mayo butty for lunch, that I'm tempted to supplement with a fuckoff big bag of steak mccoys 

I want my lunch now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 7, 2009)

Have your lunch now! *supportive*


----------



## sojourner (Aug 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Have your lunch now! *supportive*



Am on fucking reception, remember?  If I eat now, I will get loads of smartarse remarks from people and it might be the last straw

Although, tbh, if I don't eat very soon I'm gonna pass out anyway


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh god fucking reception 

I don't know how you're not in Holloway soj I really don't.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 7, 2009)

Nnnggghhh

The fucking SECOND I opened my butty box, along comes Mr BitchyMoanalot, snivelling about the fucking phones, then Jay Landsman from upstairs came to moan about the post.  

I very slowly and deliberately put the top back on 


and THEN the fucking post came, so I've just had to bastard well deliver it all 

FOOOOOOOD


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 7, 2009)

*eatslunch*

Huh? I can't hear you over my munching, soz


----------



## sojourner (Aug 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *eatslunch*
> 
> Huh? I can't hear you over my munching, soz



mmm eating too now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh good  Fuck 'em all!


----------



## pootle (Aug 7, 2009)

sojourner said:


> A girl after my own heart
> 
> Have a fucking messilicious time at endorseit, nutjob



If I have to, I'll man up and put my back into it 

It's going to get messy like a thing that is very messy  

Am off at about 1pm...you kids be good, as ever! Expect a incoherent, poorly typed report on monday, followed by greater but not much coherence on tuesday if I haven't killed myself 

Have ACES weekends yous lot!


----------



## Yetman (Aug 7, 2009)

Good mornfternoon dragbags, sun is out and weekend is nearly officially ON 

Get your tits off


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 7, 2009)

No sun here arsegasket


----------



## Badgers (Aug 7, 2009)

Afternoon draggers. Meeting one went well, very well in fact. My business mojo is flowing well right now so fingers crossed for this afternoon as it could be a big one. Off to doss round Soho for an hour and a bit now, maybe in a pub showing the cricket or something. My Friday will be done by 3pm and this makes me pleased


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 7, 2009)

Mine'll be done by 4 and I'm well fucked off


----------



## sojourner (Aug 7, 2009)

pootle said:


> If I have to, I'll man up and put my back into it
> 
> It's going to get messy like a thing that is very messy



Good work soldier

I have to put up with some wanky arsewipe this affy, who is coming to explain to a very irate me about why their company didn't warn us of the nightmare situation we are experiencing with the phone system, when we had our inter-site link cut off to save money

'We didn't know' - is their current line.

Sorry what?  You're a platinum reseller of this system, and you 'didn't KNOW'?   Not.Good.Enough.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Mine'll be done by 4 and I'm well fucked off



I'm here til 5 - and it'll take me at least an hour to get home


----------



## Yetman (Aug 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> No sun here arsegasket



Thats cos your a gaylord obv


----------



## sojourner (Aug 7, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Thats cos your a gaylord obv



No, it's because Jesus doesn't want her for a sunbeam


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 7, 2009)

Nobody wants me for nuffin


----------



## Yetman (Aug 7, 2009)

I want you Stella!

I want you to go to IKEA, and buy a cupboard. Take the cupboard and go to the woods. In the woods, assemble the cupboard. When the cupboard is assembled, get in the cupboard. Then shut the doors and stay in the cupboard. THEN JUST STAY IN THE CUPBOARD.

Got it? Now go. GOWAN. SKEET.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Nobody wants me for nuffin



I want you for a muffin.


----------



## Yetman (Aug 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


>



Phil Mitchell has no place on this thread


----------



## Badgers (Aug 7, 2009)

In the pub treading water before meeting. Broke and had one pint of IPA so must buy chewing gum and stuff. Bored of being suited and work mode already. Have a mates 30th later which I really wanna blow out but not the done thing is it. Will try and keep it brief as possible then sofa sofa sofa sofa


----------



## sojourner (Aug 7, 2009)

Still waiting for arsewipe man here

Gave me a bit of time to dig up incriminating emails from him though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 7, 2009)

Right - I am outta here early. Good weekend all xx


----------



## marty21 (Aug 7, 2009)

cricket not going well , 2 more hours here  


___~~


----------



## marty21 (Aug 7, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I want you Stella!
> 
> I want you to go to IKEA, and buy a cupboard. Take the cupboard and go to the woods. In the woods, assemble the cupboard. When the cupboard is assembled, get in the cupboard. Then shut the doors and stay in the cupboard. THEN JUST STAY IN THE CUPBOARD.
> 
> Got it? Now go. GOWAN. SKEET.



<phones Sky with new Gameshow idea>


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 7, 2009)

today was supposed to be a relaxing day so that i could get on with working on an internal training course.

instead, i had our deputy director ranting down the phone at me for half an hour this morning as i raised some questions about whether we should sign a contract without considering the costs attached, now getting into an email argument about me stepping in to sort out a comms problem and they're getting all precious about that as well. fucking working at home!!!!


----------



## Yetman (Aug 7, 2009)

Tried to get out of the conference call I'm currently on by saying I had to go out at 2pm. So they put the damn call back now I'm gonna be here for ages. Drat 

Got a stag do tomorrow night which is gonna be SHIT  big club in birmingham with glow sticks and all that shit. For fucks sakes.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 7, 2009)

happy friday eh?! ffs  roll on 5'o'clock when my local opens......


----------



## Yetman (Aug 7, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> happy friday eh?! ffs  roll on 5'o'clock when my local opens......



My local doesnt open til 7 

Although there are two other pubs nearby that open all day, but they havent got the nice garden with the river etc.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 7, 2009)

48 minutes and counting, i can see a pint of london pride and a bar stool with my name on it....


----------



## sojourner (Aug 7, 2009)

Your locals only open at 5 and 7??

Fucking WEIRD.  Where the fuck do you two live?

I've just had interesting conversation with arsewipe man.  He was okay actually.  I used my 'calm but taking no shit' approach with him, and he's left promising me all kinds

We'll see


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 7, 2009)

quality over quantity my dear 

so you metaphorically wiped the arse of arsewipe man then....


----------



## sojourner (Aug 7, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> quality over quantity my dear
> 
> so you metaphorically wiped the arse of arsewipe man then....



rubbish - give me beer, NOW 

No no no - I gently kicked him up the botty, the way you would a toddler, to make them laugh


----------



## Yetman (Aug 7, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Your locals only open at 5 and 7??
> 
> Fucking WEIRD.  Where the fuck do you two live?



In the past


----------



## sojourner (Aug 7, 2009)

Yetman said:


> In the past



Ah, the good old days.  When you had to go to Presto's to buy a couple of fuck off big bottles of bitter to see you through the dark hours between half 3 and 6pm


----------



## marty21 (Aug 7, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Ah, the good old days.  When you had to go to Presto's to buy a couple of fuck off big bottles of bitter to see you through the dark hours between half 3 and 6pm



we used to go for a curry, kept us going til bolts at the pub


----------



## sojourner (Aug 7, 2009)

marty21 said:


> we used to go for a curry, kept us going til bolts at the pub



Ooo no, no food!  Keep drinking, that's the way.  If I'd stopped for food, I'd have gotten all sleepy and not wanted to go out on the night!

Food is for on the way home from the pub at NIGHT marty 

We were constantly on the search for pubs that opened just that little bit earlier than everyone else, as well


----------



## sojourner (Aug 7, 2009)

woohoo - 2 more minutes and I'm outta here


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 7, 2009)

off as well, enjoy y'all


----------



## sojourner (Aug 7, 2009)

tara paulie

fuck it - i'm off n all 


enjoy your weekends lovies - byeeee


----------



## marty21 (Aug 7, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Ooo no, no food!  Keep drinking, that's the way.  If I'd stopped for food, I'd have gotten all sleepy and not wanted to go out on the night!
> 
> Food is for on the way home from the pub at NIGHT marty
> 
> We were constantly on the search for pubs that opened just that little bit earlier than everyone else, as well



seemed to work for us - got some lager down our faces too - if we timed it right we'd start at a pub at 10.30am, then be able to drink til nearly 4, some pubs served til 3.30

then it was a bus to Mumbles (Swansea) a curry, 6 o'clock, the satisfying sound of the bolt on the door,  then 7 more hours of drinking, ending up at a cheesy nightclub or failing to get in and stumbling for another curry, or falling asleep in a garden somewhere


----------



## sojourner (Aug 7, 2009)

^ lucky you marty - pubs open at 10.30?  In the 80s? 

Anyway - WOO - fucking home, fucking wine open, fucking spliff on the GO


----------



## marty21 (Aug 7, 2009)

sojourner said:


> ^ lucky you marty - pubs open at 10.30?  In the 80s?
> 
> Anyway - WOO - fucking home, fucking wine open, fucking spliff on the GO



wales innit


----------



## sojourner (Aug 7, 2009)

marty21 said:


> wales innit



I only ever went twice on holiday as a kid

I missed out


----------



## marty21 (Aug 7, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I only ever went twice on holiday as a kid
> 
> I missed out





at the time there were some pubs that opened 10.30- 2.30, and others that opened 11.30-3.30. we soon acquired the knowledge of opening times


----------



## sojourner (Aug 7, 2009)

marty21 said:


> we soon acquired the knowledge of opening times



spoken like a true pisshead 

i salute you, marty


----------



## Voley (Aug 8, 2009)

> Help! A baby seagull's flown into my window and stunned itself and now all the big seagulls are attacking it and are probably going to kill it! And it's really upsetting my daughter!



This is my life now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2009)

NVP said:


> This is my life now.



Fantastic 

What did you prescribe for that one?


----------



## Voley (Aug 8, 2009)

Well it was quite a lengthy conversation but I did manage to say 'Natural selection can be really brutal' at one point. I told him to try and catch it and get it down a vets. He wasn't very happy about this.

I was dying for him to say 'This isn't what I pay my council tax for' because then I could have agreed with him.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2009)

Friday Eve Eve Eve Eve Eve!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2009)

Late start today, feel like poo


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2009)

woke up at 7.50  so the 8.10 was not a goer, so it was the bus for me this morning, and left my office keys in another pair of jeans as I'm a dozy cunt tbf


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> feel like poo



Same.  Been helping some friends move house over the weekend, so a couple of extra hours in bed would have been nice this morning.  Plus annoying boss cancelled her day off and is in being annoying


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2009)

__~~


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2009)

monday


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2009)

Glumday

I am only just heading out of the door and it still feels crap.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2009)

whispering pensioner is in , haven't seen her in ages


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 10, 2009)

What is she whispering about?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> What is she whispering about?



can't hear her

*stuff* probably


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 10, 2009)

She's probably talking about you


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> She's probably talking about you



  she has been, I know! She doesn't like me for some reason  (how could she not love marty? )


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2009)

Am settled-ish in new building. Got a coffee from the in-store cafe *slurps* Hmm, is a bit shit and far too hot 

I must say though that this is the nicest keyboard I've ever used


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2009)

Now she's sitting opposite me, shuffling papers, but not whispering


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2009)

she's photocopying now, rang me up earlier claiming she had been in, and it wasn't working

I don't think she knew how to turn it on


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2009)

*pssswssssssswwwsssss*


 he never did!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *pssswssssssswwwsssss*
> 
> 
> he never did!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2009)

she's gone  evil has left the building, I feel warmer already


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2009)

I know!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 10, 2009)

NVP said:


> Well it was quite a lengthy conversation but I did manage to say 'Natural selection can be really brutal' at one point.



  quality

Well good morning to ya draggers, I have just spent the last 2.5 hours getting my cv on a number of job sites, and applied directly for two.  Forgot completely about facilities management, which is part of my job, so have been targetting that this morning 

Supposed to be hearing from the bank manager today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2009)

sojourner said:


> quality
> 
> Well good morning to ya draggers, I have just spent the last 2.5 hours getting my cv on a number of job sites, and applied directly for two.  Forgot completely about facilities management, which is part of my job, so have been targetting that this morning
> 
> *Supposed to be hearing from the bank manager today*



Hahaha yeah whatever


----------



## sojourner (Aug 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hahaha yeah whatever



I know

I'll fall off my fucking chair if it happens


----------



## prunus (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello all, good to see you're still going undaunted.

What news from about these parts then?

Yes.  I'm back.

Whoopee.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2009)

prunus said:


> Hello all, good to see you're still going undaunted.
> 
> What news from about these parts then?
> 
> ...



Tan lines? 

I sent you a PM and an email cuz I'd forgotten you'd gone away


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2009)

yay, prunus

usual news

lunch time approacheth


----------



## prunus (Aug 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Tan lines?
> 
> I sent you a PM and an email cuz I'd forgotten you'd gone away



Not really, no, it was very secluded where I was (and I mostly use sunblock anyway).  Maybe an update to the Naked Thread is called for, but you'd be disappointed I fear.

Yes, I got them, there should be a reply already nestl*ing* snugly in your inbox.




marty21 said:


> yay, prunus
> 
> usual news
> 
> lunch time approacheth



What, no earth-shattering events transpired?  How disheartening.

But yes, lunch, I am hungry.  I'm going out hunting.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2009)

In the office after being out on Friday and this morning to find a massive backlogs of emails and phone messages. 
This is gonna take a week to catch up with and feels like I am fast going nowhere.


----------



## Yetman (Aug 10, 2009)

Morning team drag 

Left work Friday with the damn Friday mash bug so ended up on the session til around 7am, then had to go to Gatecrasher Sat night. It wasnt that bad at all actually, music was good, danced my tits off and got totally mashed then got back at 6am and carried on the session til 1am last night. Got up at 7am this morning to drive back from Birmingam, got on the laptop at 11am and work were none the wiser 

I have done nothing all day but nap inbetween checking emails. I'll do some work tonight or something. Working from home is great


----------



## sojourner (Aug 10, 2009)

*picks self up off floor*

Well, the bank manager replied! And it's a big fat no 

Waiting to hear from Barclays, and from another potential investor, but I doubt very much if there'll be any positive news from either.  Surprisingly, I am not having a panic attack.

I asked the boss how long it takes to go insolvent, cos I'm off to a festival end of this month and need to know if I can drive to it (company car), and he's not doing owt until 1st September anway, so at least I'll get a holiday, and this months wages 

Also - checked with the local redundancy office, and the govt payouts are being processed at 3 weeks max, so that's not too bad


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm glad you are so chipper soj. Well, that post seems chipper anyway


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2009)

Sojjy, this saga is never ending is it?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Working from home is great



/jealous


----------



## sojourner (Aug 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm glad you are so chipper soj. Well, that post seems chipper anyway



No, I really do feel chipper, strangely enough!  I had a good think over the weekend, and really got my head sorted out.  The last few years are the most comfortable I have ever been, in terms of money and a car, but I've not exactly been rich, and now I'll just go back to being skint again.  As long as I can still pay the mortgage, fuck it.  I even applied for a van driving job this morning - and thought 'ooo how lovely, no suits, comfy clothes, music all day, no putting up with business-speak arseholes' 



Badgers said:


> Sojjy, this saga is never ending is it?



No, it hasn't been, but hopefully will come to a close soon bajjy.  It's certainly been character-building (like I fucking needed any more of that!)


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2009)

sojourner said:


> *picks self up off floor*
> 
> Well, the bank manager replied! And it's a big fat no
> 
> ...



no real surprise I guess, good luck on the job hunt


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2009)

sojourner said:


> No, I really do feel chipper, strangely enough!  I had a good think over the weekend, and really got my head sorted out.  The last few years are the most comfortable I have ever been, in terms of money and a car, but I've not exactly been rich, and now I'll just go back to being skint again.  As long as I can still pay the mortgage, fuck it.  I even applied for a van driving job this morning - and thought 'ooo how lovely, no suits, comfy clothes, music all day



It is odd isn't it? 

I went through the madness and actually knowing the outcome (even if it is not the best outcome) is better than the limbo that precedes it. I was instantly investigating every option available and focusing on getting myself organised. 



sojourner said:


> no putting up with business-speak arseholes'


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 10, 2009)

good luck with it all soj, if you can deal with it in a positive way then who knows what is on the horizon, out of adversity all kinds of things can happen for the better, be lucky


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2009)

Creeping towards the 10k mark people, is this the week? 

In other news my brain is now slowing down little by little and I have two large proposals to write before I can escape this prison called work. Need to buck up my ideas, close down the internet, have one last smoke and then start these feckers.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> close down the internet



Fail


----------



## sojourner (Aug 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It is odd isn't it?
> 
> I went through the madness and actually knowing the outcome (even if it is not the best outcome) is better than the limbo that precedes it. I was instantly investigating every option available and focusing on getting myself organised.


Very odd.  the boss was a bit taken aback when I asked about how long I'd have the car for   Well, I need to KNOW - that's my holiday that is!



Paulie Tandoori said:


> good luck with it all soj, if you can deal with it in a positive way then who knows what is on the horizon, out of adversity all kinds of things can happen for the better, be lucky



Aye - cheers paulie

Oddly enough, I just got a phonecall to tell me I'm shortlisted for interviews for a Business Development job I applied for this morning!  They're gonna email me the slots for me to choose my favoured one   (the one with the pubic hair around it please )


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2009)

sojourner said:


> They're gonna email me the slots for me to choose my favoured one   (the one with the pubic hair around it please )


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2009)

Sojjy applies in the morning and gets shortlisted the same day


----------



## sojourner (Aug 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Sojjy applies in the morning and gets shortlisted the same day



Yeh but only for the interview mate

And tbh, I think I'd much rather do FM than business development


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2009)

FM?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> FM?



facilities management

I had the nerve to apply for a Regional FM Managers job this morning , and received an emailed reply from their recruiting guy telling me that although I had good experience, it wasn't quite enough for that role.  Which tells me that I AM good enough for a lower-down role.  No quals like, but I've been doing it as part of my job for years now


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2009)

Ah yes, you mentioned that


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2009)

I want a job


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2009)

I want to finish writing these emails


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2009)

I want someone else to do this boring insurance form


----------



## sojourner (Aug 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I want a job



I take it you're listed on loads of job sites stella?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 10, 2009)

I want nicotine, and given that I have to drive for an hour before I can safely skin up (ain't driving stoned!), I'm gonna HAVE to have a fag when I leave here!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I take it you're listed on loads of job sites stella?



Yes I am!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2009)

I want a beer and beans on toast


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 10, 2009)

won't the toast get soggy?!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes

Should I have cheese with the beans on toast? 
Should the cheese or the beans go on first? 
Questions?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 10, 2009)

when do you add the beer to the beans?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm on the wagon this week

Am getting a right porky belly on me at the moment, thanks to boozing so much and eating, quite frankly, like the end of the world is nigh, Bry.  

So will cut out the booze for a week.

Weird thing about getting older - I put weight on REALLY fast.  I can still lose it quickly too, but I never used to put weight on pretty much in a few days


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> when do you add the beer to the beans?



Pre-cooking


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2009)

I want beans on toast


----------



## prunus (Aug 10, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> when do you add the beer to the beans?



Post-buccally.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2009)

prunus said:


> Post-buccally.






Has sent email


----------



## kittyP (Aug 10, 2009)

prunus said:


> Post-buccally.



What does that mean? I googeled but all I got was stuff about plaque removal 

Day is kinda draggy for me but at home today so shouldn't grumble. 
Will be at work tomorrow. 
I eat to much when I am at home  Want honey on toast now....


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2009)

almost finished the form !


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2009)

kittyP said:


> What does that mean? I googeled but all I got was stuff about plaque removal
> 
> Day is kinda draggy for me but at home today so shouldn't grumble.
> Will be at work tomorrow.
> I eat to much when I am at home  Want honey on toast now....




Get back in the kitchen you


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2009)

I work with tards sometimes.
Wonder if they hate me too or not?


----------



## prunus (Aug 10, 2009)

kittyP said:


> What does that mean? I googeled but all I got was stuff about plaque removal



Eat the beans on toast, then drink the beer, was what I was getting at, probably inaccurately.

Stella - have seen the email  but not had time to reply as yet.  I will do, patience patience...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2009)

Patience? Moi? No no matey you must be thinking of someone else


----------



## prunus (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## sojourner (Aug 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Patience? Moi? No no matey you must be thinking of someone else



Beat me to it 

Right - I think I might fuck off now 

Tara all, see ya back here tomorrow, after I'm done applying for yet more new and exciting jobs


----------



## kittyP (Aug 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Get back in the kitchen you



Aw and who says that relationships can get tricky as time goes one  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2009)

Domestic!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2009)

that's it, I declare Monday over


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Aw and who says that relationships can get tricky as time goes one  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Luv you


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2009)

Right, I just need one more chap to leave and then I can lock up and fuck off.....


----------



## kittyP (Aug 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Luv you


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2009)

i'm supposed to be here til 8.30 and last had some work to do at 5.30. i've been sitting here so long the lights dimmed and i had to wave my hand to get them back on


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 10, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> *sigh*
> 
> 2nd trip to the sorting office this morning for my recorded delivery letter, 2nd time the fuckwit behind the counter says "it's still not back yet", 2nd time i have to bite my tongue and slope off


went back this morning for a 3rd time. queued up for 20 minutes to be seen. he went off for a look and then came back and said "we've sent it back, you needed to collect it within 7 days". it went downhill from there....

my 2-pager complaint letter has gone to glasgow as of this dinner time, these bastards will rue the day...and i still don't know what the letter was...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

Asleep by about 9pm (this seems to be the Monday way) after a quick snack and feeling about 17% more human today. Swigging a large coffee and smoking before hopping in the bath and beginning the rat race loop again. Yesterday was a bit frustrating due to the sheer weight of emails that needed answering so today I need to clear the decks and catch up with phone calls. All very exciting on a Loseday...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

Yawn, yawn, yawn..... 

Just about ready for the off and not loving it. 
Feeling more hooman after a bath and good sarnies packed for the day.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)

Peachy.

Blah blah blah blah? Blah! Yes, I know.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 11, 2009)

blimey, badgers breaks out with the bare batty this am


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

Had Johnny Cash in San Quentin stuck in my head for the whole journey. 
Is this a reference to '_Dragging Day, I hate every inch of you. You've cut me and you've scarred me thru an' thru_' or something more sinister? 
Managing to clear the music from my head by having a Johhny Cash Spotify half hour before the rest of the hoomans arrive and spoil my karma.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 11, 2009)

shot anyone recently? just to watch them die like????


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

I had the urge yesterday when 'large lady on bus who gets every last bit of greasy chicken off the bone' got on at Vauxhall.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)

Am eating home-made breakfast sandwich as can't afford porridge anymore, even though it is only 55p at new staff canteen.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

Emails from idiots I work with demanding long winded information in a ridulous timeframe. 
Total morons as usual.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2009)

feel a bit tired, despite getting a good night's sleep


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> feel a bit tired, despite getting a good night's sleep


i blame the morons myself!?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Am eating home-made breakfast sandwich as can't afford porridge anymore, even though it is only 55p at new staff canteen.



bacon and egg sarnie?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> feel a bit tired, despite getting a good night's sleep



I went to bed at 9.30pm as I was a bit bored  I snuggled up to read A Sort of Life by Graham Greene and next door started arguing and uhm... I think I could hear a rythmic squeaking plus 'You don't respect me ya cunt''I do I do' at the same time...

Disconcerting. I had to get a glass to the wall to make sure I wasn't hearing things.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> bacon and egg sarnie?



Why would a confirmed pescatarian eat delicious bacon?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Why would a confirmed pescatarian eat delicious bacon?



made with a bag of vegetarian frazzles?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I went to bed at 9.30pm as I was a bit bored  I snuggled up to read A Sort of Life by Graham Greene and next door started arguing and uhm... I think I could hear a rythmic squeaking plus 'You don't respect me ya cunt''I do I do' at the same time...
> 
> Disconcerting. I had to get a glass to the wall to make sure I wasn't hearing things.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

Hankering for a fuck off double decker bacon sarnie on white bloomer bread with ketchup right now. 
I have a Marmite, cheese and cucumber single decker on brown bread which will suffice I suppose.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2009)

Shit start to the day.  Went to bed at 10, fell straight to sleep, woke up at 1 bursting for a piss and couldn't get back to sleep all night then.  

4am saw me downstairs eating toast, drinking horlicks, and spliffing whilst reading Sunday's papers

6.45am, I stopped reading my book to get up and have a shower, and the fucking water was off   I had to wash my hair in cold water, and do festival-bathing with wipes 

Boss rang me to say he wants to meet for a beer with me and one of the landlords this week.  What time, I asked.  5ish he replied.  No sorry, I can't do it.

Fuck OFF knobhead, like you're getting a second out of my hours any longer!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> made with a bag of vegetarian frazzles?



I can't afford fakon! 



marty21 said:


>



Not really, if you'd seen them


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 11, 2009)

_don't eat me_


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't eat pigs cuz I don't eat chickens cuz THIER FEETS ROT OFF.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


>



a little bit crispier please


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)

I used to cut the rinds off before I grilled them. I didn't like taking a big old nom on a a sammich and getting a looooong piece of rind stretching out ew no.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I used to cut the rinds off before I grilled them. I didn't like taking a big old nom on a a sammich and getting a looooong piece of rind stretching out ew no.



that's why I like them crispy, it's the only way I can eat the rind


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)

I know the bacon sandwich is the classic downfall of many a vegetarian but tbh I don't miss bacon at all. I miss chorizo and spicey sausage and all that sort of stuff. I also miss something hot and meaty to _chew_ on


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

Rind is a troubling issue isn't it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)

Cut it _off_


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2009)

Excuse me folks, but can I have a bit of fucking sympathy please?  I had 3 hours kips, had to wash my hair in freezing cold water and am not happy

Less of the fucking pig talk and a bit more sympathy, eh?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2009)

the rind is the best bit - i used to cut the rinds off too, so i could leave them for afters


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Excuse me folks, but can I have a bit of fucking sympathy please?  I had 3 hours kips, had to wash my hair in freezing cold water and am not happy
> 
> Less of the fucking pig talk and a bit more sympathy, eh?



Compassion fatigue tbh matey


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Less of the fucking pig talk and a bit more sympathy, eh?



((((Sojjy)))) 

Sorry babes, we were swept away in the sea of bacon.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Compassion fatigue tbh matey



Oh I seeee.  So because I moan and rant a lot, you have run out of sympathy for me?  Right then, fair weather friend, see if I give a hoot when you can't afford your £1.60 coffee 



Badgers said:


> ((((Sojjy))))
> 
> Sorry babes, we were swept away in the sea of bacon.



Harrumph.  Hmm.  Made me want bacon butties now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm sorry I was trying to be lighthearted


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm sorry I was trying to be lighthearted



*puts stella on ignore*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

__~


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2009)

Mornin' draggers!!

Back from Belgium land - which was very, very nice - and now enjoying a further day off at home. Well would be if I didn't have a splitting headache and a huge fucking insect bite on my big toe - my big toe ffs  - which is itching like mad!

So...what have I missed. Owt or nowt?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Excuse me folks, but can I have a bit of fucking sympathy please?  I had 3 hours kips, had to wash my hair in freezing cold water and am not happy
> 
> Less of the fucking pig talk and a bit more sympathy, eh?



we will wrap you in our warm dragger embrace


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> we will wrap you in our warm dragger embrace



 thank you marty 

*glares at stella*


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mornin' draggers!!
> 
> Back from Belgium land - which was very, very nice - and now enjoying a further day off at home. Well would be if I didn't have a splitting headache and a huge fucking insect bite on my big toe - my big toe ffs  - which is itching like mad!
> 
> So...what have I missed. Owt or nowt?



So did you go any galleries n shit?

Eat choccy?

Wha?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> So did you go any galleries n shit?
> 
> Eat choccy?
> 
> Wha?



Yep - a couple of museums, a couple of churches, a couple of 'historic' houses, an art gallery and a boat trip 

Plus mussels, fries and Belgian beer...lots and lots of beer


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> fries



With mayo?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 11, 2009)

I am so productive I am having 2 sneaky games of scrabble. If I get caught I may die of embarrassment....that won't stop me though.....I have a death wish.

I clearly hate this job already.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yep - a couple of museums, a couple of churches, a couple of 'historic' houses, an art gallery and a boat trip
> 
> Plus mussels, fries and Belgian beer...lots and lots of beer



  sounds ace queeny!!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I am so productive I am having 2 sneaky games of scrabble. If I get caught I may die of embarrassment....that won't stop me though.....I have a death wish.
> 
> I clearly hate this job already.



(((job))) 

I am not really hating mine that much, just the people I have to deal with mostly. Have not made much impact on the to-do list this week (81 things) but am doing better today already. Reckon I might clear it by the end of the week if I am lucky.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2009)

Boss on phone.  Again.  Inviting me to a meet with another one of our landlords.  Sorry boss, am busy that day.  YOU deal with it.

I think he's panicking now.  He's had some harebrained idea for a new company - fuck knows how he's gonna cashflow it like   He's just promised me wages into October though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> With mayo?



Oh yes


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

Email from boss man about a guy who is doing some task for us: 



> Update this tosser with the programme. Wanker, but used to produce good business



Tact and win


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Email from boss man about a guy who is doing some task for us:
> 
> 
> 
> Tact and win





I never send emails like that anymore, in case I hit reply instead of forward


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

I am uber careful and rarely (if ever) send anything like this in case of the fuck up.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

Just had a __~ 

Not sure how to use my lunch hour today? 

1. Pop to sooper market 
2. Stay at desk doing little or nothing 
3. Go to park and get some rays, possibly with a can of larger


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just had a __~
> 
> Not sure how to use my lunch hour today?
> 
> ...



1 & 3


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

I only have an hour


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I only have an hour



Oh, you don't need to do 1 in order to do 3? Just do 3 then


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, you don't need to do 1 in order to do 3? Just do 3 then



3 it is then, not off till 1pm so hope the sun holds


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 11, 2009)

greasy spooner for me i think. my tum is rumbling.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm going to sit in the park I think


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2009)

I'll be heading out somewhere/anywhere in a while too, it's boring as fuck in here today.

Just realised annoying boss hasn't sloped off to make any sly cups of tea or calls to the MD at all today.  Something is up, that's usually at least an hourly occurrence


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> I'll be heading out somewhere/anywhere in a while too, it's boring as fuck in here today.
> 
> Just realised annoying boss hasn't sloped off to make any sly cups of tea or calls to the MD at all today.  Something is up, that's usually at least an hourly occurrence



What could it mean? Boss is working hard? In the shit? Ill? Face down on his desk dead as a doornail? We must know


----------



## Crispy (Aug 11, 2009)

My mind is barely working, but my mood is being lifted by having to put the word 'nominal' in front of each number in an excel column, not having enough width to write the whole word, so having to use "nom." instead.

nom
nom
nom
nom
nom
nom

That's making my day right now.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm going to sit in the park I think



Top on or off?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Crispy said:


> My mind is barely working, but my mood is being lifted by having to put the word 'nominal' in front of each number in an excel column, not having enough width to write the whole word, so having to use "nom." instead.
> 
> nom
> nom
> ...



nice, but you can expand the width of the column


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

Shhh, don't kill the moment


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Shhh, don't kill the moment



it was a lovely moment, til I stomped on it in my size 9s


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 11, 2009)

alright everyone


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

Alright TP? 

How shit was the festival then?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 11, 2009)

proper fucking AWFUL, seriously.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Alright TP?
> 
> How shit was the festival then?



Just read her posts

Very very shit, apparently


----------



## pootle (Aug 11, 2009)

Alreet draggerz! Am back from the field in more of less one piece.  Haven't really got much to report back.  I only fell over once for a start but me and my mate seemed to be featuring in most people's highlights list over on the main Endorse It thread.

I totally repped hard for the Drag Thread 

Not in work today.  Am off to get my hair did and then out for a yummy veggie curry at Rasa. Nom. 

See you tomorrow! Hope you're all well! *mwah*


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello poot - so you had a good time then?   Not jealous at all.

I didn't go to Endorse it cos the lad I'm covering reception for today had booked this time off in January, hoping to get cricket tickets.  He only told me on the Thursday that he hadn't got them the cunt


----------



## Crispy (Aug 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> nice, but you can expand the width of the column



It's already crammed tight to fit on an A4 sheet


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2009)

And nom is just more fun anyway, in a simple-minded braindead post-festival sorta way, eh Crispeh?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Crispy said:


> It's already crammed tight to fit on an A4 sheet



landscape?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Just read her posts
> 
> Very very shit, apparently



if you werent off your face and could actually notice the shitness, everyone was fucking trolleyed, no wonder they 'had fun'


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What could it mean? Boss is working hard? In the shit? Ill? Face down on his desk dead as a doornail? We must know



She's probably eavesdropping on someone conversation and doesn't want to miss anything.  Working hard is out of the question.  Why do that when you can pass your work on to someone else and still claim the credit?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> if you werent off your face and could actually notice the shitness, everyone was fucking trolleyed, no wonder they 'had fun'



Most folks do use it as an opportunity to get wankered though, eh?  

I wouldn't want to go to any festival and remain completely sober the entire time.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

Lunch soon


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Most folks do use it as an opportunity to get wankered though, eh?
> 
> I wouldn't want to go to any festival and remain completely sober the entire time.



well i had spliff, but like, thats just normal for me anyways, the last night drove me to drink and I aint supposed to, so I just puked in a vision express carrier bag, and it's a good job they don't give a shit about child suffocation.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

Am currently doing some corporate espionage  

Carefully like, not upsetting anyone, just stating a few truths and such


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Am currently doing some corporate espionage
> 
> Carefully like, not upsetting anyone, just stating a few truths and such



They call him Bond, Bajjy Bond 


I am currently dealing with staff whose brains appear to have melted.  All 3 of them   christ it will be a blessed relief not to have to put up with them anymore


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

People undercutting my rates but not putting anything in writing. 
I try to be nice in business but when competitors go underhand I have no choice but to retort.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

To continue the corporate theme I am now buying Stella, crisps and head to the park clutching my family tree book.


----------



## Voley (Aug 11, 2009)

"You've just rung me up and it's broken my phone!" 

No. No, I haven't.

Really.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> To continue the corporate theme I am now buying Stella, crisps and head to the park clutching my family tree book.



You should really have a copy of the Times, with eyeholes, and a red carnation in your buttonhole


And remember - the eagle flies at night


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 11, 2009)

NVP said:


> "You've just rung me up and it's broken my phone!"
> 
> No. No, I haven't.
> 
> Really.



I think you should explain this one to us.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2009)

NVP said:


> "You've just rung me up and it's broken my phone!"
> 
> No. No, I haven't.
> 
> Really.





Another corker!  How do you manage not to splutter with scornful laughter down the phone at them mate?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)

NVP said:


> "You've just rung me up and it's broken my phone!"
> 
> No. No, I haven't.
> 
> Really.



Ace 

Broken phone? Just be glad you haven't got an infestation of whales


----------



## Voley (Aug 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Another corker!  How do you manage not to splutter with scornful laughter down the phone at them mate?





5t3IIa said:


> Ace
> 
> Broken phone? Just be glad you haven't got an infestation of whales



You seem to get one a day but then I deal with about 150 calls each day so you'd expect it, really. Certainly livens things up a bit.

I read that thing you said about getting a crapper job earlier soj, and I totally agree. I only take home just over 200 quid a week in this, but it pays my rent, I've always got beer money and, crucially, there's zero stress / management bollocks. There's a lot to be said for it.


----------



## Voley (Aug 11, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I think you should explain this one to us.



He reckons 'someone from the council' called him up, transferred him to someone else, cut him off and now he can't use his land line as it's broken. I advised him to consult with British Telecom and thanked him for his call.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)

NVP said:


> He reckons 'someone from the council' called him up, transferred him to someone else, cut him off and now he can't use his land line as it's broken. I advised him to consult with British Telecom and thanked him for his call.



Sometimes if people don't hang up on your properly the line stays open and you can't ring out. But presumebly he can as he called you? Who knows?

Boring answer soz ^


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2009)

i've had several phone conversations with a woman who claims her flat is damp (it isn't) and that the dampness has destroyed all her emails, thousands of them apparently, all offering her work


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i've had several phone conversations with a woman who claims her flat is damp (it isn't) and that the dampness has destroyed all her emails, thousands of them apparently, all offering her work



I am soooo glad I'm not mad


----------



## Voley (Aug 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sometimes if people don't hang up on your properly the line stays open and you can't ring out. But presumebly he can as he called you? Who knows?
> 
> Boring answer soz ^



Yeah, we reckoned that was it after I'd hung up on him. It was his opening line that threw me a bit. 

She's right marty. And it's all *your fault*, obviously.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)

.oosp


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> You should really have a copy of the Times, with eyeholes, and a red carnation in your buttonhole



Heh, Trigger Happy Tastic!! 

In fact the Times, with eyeholes might have been very useful as the SW18 ladies who lunch were enjoying the sunshine. I raise my glass to the young lady with the extraordinary tan and teeny-weeny white bikini. 



sojourner said:


> And remember - the eagle flies at night



They were mostly pigeons


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

Client signed contract and committed to spend a LOT of money with us in October. 
Is overdue on the first installment and has been ignoring my calls so I emailed him expressing my disdain. 
He just emailed back stating that he has fallen out with his chairman so can't commit to anything. 
I emailed back advising that a signed contract is a commitment. 
Await his response.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2009)

NVP said:


> I read that thing you said about getting a crapper job earlier soj, and I totally agree. I only take home just over 200 quid a week in this, but it pays my rent, I've always got beer money and, crucially, there's zero stress / management bollocks. There's *a lot to be said for it*.



Aye, I know mate!  Even if I didn't do a crappy job for ever, just a bit of a respite for now would be good.

Not sure I could manage on that much tbh, with the friggin mortgage and whatnot, but I'd do me best!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Client signed contract and committed to spend a LOT of money with us in October.
> Is overdue on the first installment and has been ignoring my calls so I emailed him expressing my disdain.
> He just emailed back stating that he has fallen out with his chairman so can't commit to anything.
> I emailed back advising that a signed contract is a commitment.
> Await his response.



And so it goes

You just know when there's a problem don't you?  It's becoming second bloody nature these days.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh well, it is the way of things is it not... 

Only a couple of hours to go home though, we can make it draggers


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2009)

90 mins for me

But I will probably scarper a few minutes shy of 5pm


----------



## Yetman (Aug 11, 2009)

Morning slaggers 

Sleep came to collect what I owe it with brutal force this morning, wernt to bed at 10.30 last night, got up at 11 today, slept straight through my alarm. At work now desperately trying to lay the tracks I should have left earlier which I expect I'll have to hide again later when I realise I've ballsed them up all over the place.

Still. Its a nice day and I'm going to fuck off soon


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...gh95oi_peM/s1600-h/image-upload-24-717046.jpg

Just posted my arse in another thread but no one cares so I'll bestow is upon you lot instead


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

Tis a sunny day and no mistake 
Loseday is heading into the final quarter 
Three more sleeps till Friday Freeday 
Three day week next week 
Two day week the week after


----------



## prunus (Aug 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am soooo glad I'm not mad



Oh yeah?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...gh95oi_peM/s1600-h/image-upload-24-717046.jpg
> 
> Just posted my arse in another thread but no one cares so I'll bestow is upon you lot instead



Video footage or GTFO


----------



## prunus (Aug 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...gh95oi_peM/s1600-h/image-upload-24-717046.jpg
> 
> Just posted my arse in another thread but no one cares so I'll bestow is upon you lot instead



Yowzers!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

Washy Washy


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Three day week next week
> Two day week the week after





5 day week next week, covering one of the other sites reception - fucking staff holidays 

BUT - 3 day week after that, and no day week after that!! Yippee!!  Off to Solfest, gonna get fucking hammered, and then with any luck the weather will be good enough to spend a few days at a nearby campsite


----------



## prunus (Aug 11, 2009)

Kill me now.

No, really.  Do it.  Now.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2009)

prunus said:


> Kill me now.
> 
> No, really.  Do it.  Now.



I can't reach you!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

Chilling and packing on the 20th as we have Beautiful Days 21/22/23rd of August and plan to scrape ourselves out the tent and then off to stay with friends in the Wye Valley on the 24/25th before heading back on the 26th and returning to the rat race on the 27th.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

prunus said:


> Kill me now.
> 
> No, really.  Do it.  Now.



I am faxing you a picture of a knife. 
Slash yourself until you get so many paper cuts that your life force ebbs away.


----------



## prunus (Aug 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I can't reach you!



Dammit!  Foiled at every turn.

Can't you concentrate your psychic energy in this direction to explode my head?  I'm over near Tower Bridge.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Chilling and packing on the 20th as we have Beautiful Days 21/22/23rd of August and plan to scrape ourselves out the tent and then off to stay with friends in the Wye Valley on the 24/25th before heading back on the 26th and returning to the rat race on the 27th.



We will be like ships passing in the night or something, bajjy - 27th is my first day off


----------



## prunus (Aug 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am faxing you a picture of a knife.
> Slash yourself until you get so many paper cuts that your life force ebbs away.



Finally, someone with sympathy.

At the moment I'm going for self-immolation via caffeine overdose.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 11, 2009)

prunus said:


> Dammit!  Foiled at every turn.
> 
> Can't you concentrate your psychic energy in this direction to explode my head?  I'm over near Tower Bridge.



Jump off the bridge


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

prunus said:


> I'm over near Tower Bridge.



Pint in the George then?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Pint in the George then?



sounds good!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Pint in the George then?



We could sort him out a killer hangover for tomorrow


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2009)

prunus said:


> Dammit!  Foiled at every turn.
> 
> Can't you concentrate your psychic energy in this direction to explode my head?  I'm over near Tower Bridge.



I'm in fucking Liverpool mate - I know my spatial awareness int great like, but I'm fucked if I should know where Tower Bridge is, in relation to my current location

Perhaps if I psychically target your username?

*nnnggghhh*

There - feel owt?


----------



## prunus (Aug 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I'm in fucking Liverpool mate - I know my spatial awareness int great like, but I'm fucked if I should know where Tower Bridge is, in relation to my current location
> 
> Perhaps if I psychically target your username?
> 
> ...



A tingle, nothing more


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## prunus (Aug 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Pint in the George then?



The where?  Where's that then?  I'm new round these parts.


----------



## prunus (Aug 11, 2009)

checking whether build environment is sane...



Help!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2009)

prunus said:


> The where?  Where's that then?  I'm new round these parts.



near london bridge


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)

prunus said:


> checking whether build environment is sane...
> 
> 
> 
> Help!



What?

You clearly need a beer matey


----------



## prunus (Aug 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> near london bridge



Oh, the one just down Borough High St?  Very old, down a side alley, should be serving wenches, but aren't (sadly).


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> sounds good!





5t3IIa said:


> We could sort him out a killer hangover for tomorrow



I like the George 
Gets a bit touristy but is good 

In fact I think SE1 is my most favourite pub postcode in London


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)

Now I'm thirsty


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2009)

prunus said:


> Oh, the one just down Borough High St?  Very old, down a side alley, should be serving wenches, but aren't (sadly).



aye, no wenches


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)

Can I be honorary wench?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Can I be honorary wench?



do you serve a frothing pint ?


----------



## prunus (Aug 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What?
> 
> You clearly need a beer matey



You have no idea... 



5t3IIa said:


> Can I be honorary wench?



Sure!  -> 

Although - please submit an application in the form of a snapshot of your cleavage (sorry - I don't make the rules...)


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2009)

prunus said:


> A tingle, nothing more



Oh well, it's answered my question about whether to become a full time medium and mindreader, anyway

So not all bad 

And if this lot take you out for 'a' beer, you will probably get very close to death


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> do you serve a frothing pint ?



You betcha 

There is cleavage application pic on thespinger.blogspot.com


----------



## prunus (Aug 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You betcha
> 
> There is cleavage application pic on thespinger.blogspot.com



On my way over there; although steathily - I'm in a client's very very open plan office today, so this better not get me sacked.  On the other hand...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2009)

prunus said:


> On my way over there; although steathily - I'm in a client's very very open plan office today, so this better not get me sacked.  On the other hand...



what are you doing with the other hand ?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...ja6MGNOKw/s1600-h/image-upload-159-781640.jpg

You've seen this surely?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...ja6MGNOKw/s1600-h/image-upload-159-781640.jpg
> 
> You've seen this surely?






wench qualification confirmed


----------



## prunus (Aug 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...ja6MGNOKw/s1600-h/image-upload-159-781640.jpg
> 
> You've seen this surely?



Yes, I'd just found it.  And thanks for the ENORMOUS version all over my screen.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 11, 2009)

i'm trying not to to get suckered into boozing again tonight, yet all this talk of ale is making my mouth water, let alone the serving wenches...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)

Y


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

The George 
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_V5uOWrUqu...D92XfOg41o/s1600-h/image-upload-30-730730.jpg


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm soooo thirsty but I've only got £2 to last til Friday 

Don't tell soj though


----------



## prunus (Aug 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> what are you doing with the other hand ?



Best not go there.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

I wanna booze it up big time 
Pub would be choice number one but can't afford it 
Park would be choice number tow but we really should not 
Have a few social things to budget for now and it is gonna be a lean couple of weeks


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm soooo thirsty but I've only got £2 to last til Friday
> 
> Don't tell soj though



budget tips coming at you!


can you buy a coffee tomorrow?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 11, 2009)

it's soooooooo sunny outside, the missus is at the gym until 7.30, i bet i don't have the self control to avoid the pub....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> budget tips coming at you!
> 
> 
> can you buy a coffee tomorrow?



I stopped buying coffee last week 

I have enough stuff (food and fags and oyster) to last me so that's all fine...it's the fun and frivol that I can't afford


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I stopped buying coffee last week
> 
> I have enough stuff (food and fags and oyster) to last me so that's all fine...it's the fun and frivol that I can't afford



they'll forget your order if you don't go there EVERY day


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> can you buy a coffee tomorrow?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)

Stella wants frivol!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2009)

I've been putting off putting my car in the garage, I know it will be expensive and I'll have to scrap her, then I'll have to scrape some money together to buy another one


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

I love Ms Lewis!!

In other news there are less than 200 posts to go for the BIG milestone people! 

When will it arrive, who will get it, will this mean the end of this thread?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)

Is she going to fail her MOT?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 11, 2009)

the thread or marty's motor?!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is she going to fail her MOT?



broke down on Sunday, AA man who towed me from Oxfordshire all the way home  said it was probably the head gasket, which is pricy (£400?) to replace, she's an old girl and that maybe more than she's worth


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> the thread or marty's motor?!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 11, 2009)

right, am out of here to go and not drink beer (i hope), laters....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)

Later PT 

Marty: what car is it? I don't know fuck all about cars but I'll pretend to be interested. Post pics and that.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

Damn, I wanna finish now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)

11 mo' mins here


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 11, 2009)

10 mins to go...should I go to the Gym?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes, of course!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

39 mins to go should I have __~


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 39 mins to go should I have __~



Yes, of course!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm going too - been like a morgue here all day

see ya tomorrowwwww!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Later PT
> 
> Marty: what car is it? I don't know fuck all about cars but I'll pretend to be interested. Post pics and that.



see ugly mug thread! can't upload a pic from here, a picture of a pissed off marty in a broken down Vauxhall Corsa

it was quite funny really, I knew there was a problem, but i was about 40 miles from Home so I was trying to nurse her home, then we started losing power captain, so I spotted a layby and pulled in just before she conked out. It was off the A40 on a posh walled estate in Bucks, lots of expensively attired locals, walking their expensively attired dogs, driving their new cars, and me in a clapped out corsa, bringing their house prices down, getting filthy looks as I walked up and down fagging it, waiting for the AA man 

wish I'd left it there now, all burnt out, that would show em


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

Just saw Stupidly Fit Asian Girl Who Jogs In Lycra but there was no jogging and no lycra


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just saw Stupidly Fit Asian Girl Who Jogs In Lycra but there was no jogging and no lycra



  sad end to the working day


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2009)

nearly mid week now!!!

I'm orrff


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

Like rats, leaving the sinking drag


----------



## prunus (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm still here...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

Jurt two rats staying on board


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2009)

saw the mechanic on my way home - told him I thought it was the head gasket, he sighed  

he's going to have a look tomorrow - looks like I'll be hiring a car for holiday in september, which could be nice, spanking new and all that 

every cloud and that


----------



## prunus (Aug 11, 2009)

Home at last.  Phew.

In a cruel irony I cycled past the George on the way home...

Time for a large glass I think.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 11, 2009)

I've only just finished working, although admittedly I did have a rather late start this morning.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

We're breaking the back of it kids! Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

Morning Humper-Draggers and welcome to Hump Day in this odd week. 
Only early so not at the top of the hump but nearer now. 

Another good sleep last night and slowly getting some motivation after coffee and a smoke. Lots to do again but guess that might help the drag somewhat and not gonna be quite so hot in the office today it seems. Radio Woman is not in the office today so we will not be enduring the audio poison of Heart/Magic FM through the drag either


----------



## Pip (Aug 12, 2009)

What's an acceptable time to start playing music, would you say?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Now is good 

What you gonna play? Tony de Vit?


----------



## Pip (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Now is good
> 
> What you gonna play? Tony de Vit?



FREESTAAAHL! Lisa Lisa & Cult Jam, Debbie Deb, Nu Shooz. It's my morning CD, normally I wait until nine but fuck my neighbours


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Pip said:


> FREESTAAAHL! Lisa Lisa & Cult Jam, Debbie Deb, Nu Shooz. It's my morning CD, normally I wait until nine but fuck my neighbours



I listen to Radio 4 in the morning. I don't know what the time is if I listen to music 

What you doing today then? You're up early


----------



## Pip (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I listen to Radio 4 in the morning. I don't know what the time is if I listen to music
> 
> What you doing today then? You're up early



I'm usually up early  I just couldn't sleep last night, so I got my morning chores done at about 5


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

I do apologise  You're not in this thread much which makes me assume you've got an exciting life i.e. no job


----------



## pootle (Aug 12, 2009)

Morning troops!

Today I will be mostly in a very good mood thanks to some very good news I've just had.  Am also going to try, try, Try not to spend all day on the internetz and not get myself into strife.

How are we all today?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Alright ta 

You recoveerd from the weekend? Not crashed yet?


----------



## pootle (Aug 12, 2009)

Alreet sweet! 

I had a bit of a mini crash last night/this morning but science and logic have brought me right back up!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Good news


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

Pip said:


> What's an acceptable time to start playing music, would you say?



My old bones can't take music in the morning, has to be Radio 4 first thing, soothing voices talking bring me to life


----------



## Pip (Aug 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> My old bones can't take music in the morning, has to be Radio 4 first thing, soothing voices talking bring me to life



I can't be doing with that, I don't wake up until I've had a dance.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

I might try it. Armand Van Helden first thing and just look at the clock


----------



## pootle (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Good news



Like you fucking wouldn't believe   lunch/cheapy after work drinks next week doll? 

I used to listen to 1xtra in the morning until I couldn't manage the shouty, youth music.  Lovely Sean Keaveney on 6 music though is a good way to ease me into the day


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

pootle said:


> Like you fucking wouldn't believe   lunch/cheapy after work drinks next week doll?
> 
> I used to listen to 1xtra in the morning until I couldn't manage the shouty, youth music.  Lovely Sean Keaveney on 6 music though is a good way to ease me into the day



Oooh lovely = lunch/*cheapy drinks *

I am gonna like TOTALLY listen to music tomorrow. You have to remind me to make a playlist though.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

Pip said:


> I can't be doing with that, I don't wake up until I've had a dance.



I shuffle a bit to John Humphries


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I shuffle a bit to John Humphries



It's always so odd when they play a tiny bit of music  Did you hear the football song a minute ago? Singing?!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

pootle said:


> Morning troops!
> 
> Today I will be mostly in a very good mood thanks to some very good news I've just had.  Am also going to try, try, Try not to spend all day on the internetz and not get myself into strife.
> 
> How are we all today?



Yay to good news! I'm expecting bad news about my motah!! but I'm prepared for it...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It's always so odd when they play a tiny bit of music  Did you hear the football song a minute ago? Singing?!



luckily, I've now got the telly on, that would have put me off my tea


----------



## pootle (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oooh lovely = lunch/*cheapy drinks *
> 
> I am gonna like TOTALLY listen to music tomorrow. You have to remind me to make a playlist though.



I can get you into University of London SU bars innit.  I also have a CD I made for you.

PM your address innit!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

pootle said:


> I can get you into University of London SU bars innit.  I also have a CD I made for you.
> 
> PM your address innit!



SU? Lol, I'm up for that. 

Will PM...


----------



## foo (Aug 12, 2009)

oh god. i don't want to go to work today......too much to do, too many wankers to see....

still, from Monday i'm off for TWO WHOLE WEEKS!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

foo said:


> oh god. i don't want to go to work today......too much to do, too many wankers to see....
> 
> still, from Monday i'm off for TWO WHOLE WEEKS!!



Oooh! the classic British fortnight  What ya doing? Where ya going?


----------



## pootle (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oooh! the classic British fortnight  What ya doing? Where ya going?



*waves to foo*  North London drinks?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

foo said:


> oh god. i don't want to go to work today......too much to do, too many wankers to see....
> 
> still, from Monday i'm off for TWO WHOLE WEEKS!!



hurrah!!!!


----------



## foo (Aug 12, 2009)

North London drinks is one of the things i'll be doing for sure!  that thing i have to be in London for that day isn't work  @ me...it's an interview for this sodding course i have to start in September. that's the only 'work' type thing on the horizon after Monday.

so yeh, i'll be ready for drinks and laughs and mayhem with you lovely lot. 

*waves back at Poot* i hear you nearly broke my darling Spanks at the weekend, you shall be punished.  x


----------



## pootle (Aug 12, 2009)

foo said:


> *waves back at Poot* i hear you nearly broke my darling Spanks at the weekend, you shall be punished.  x



Nearly?  O rly?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2009)

foo said:


> oh god. i don't want to go to work today.



just can't be bothered today


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2009)

pootle said:


> Orly?


charles de gaulle


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 12, 2009)

I reallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy don't want to go to work today however I seem to be ready to leave the house half an hour earlier than normal...

What the hell is that all about...


----------



## Pip (Aug 12, 2009)

Foo, will you have time to venture south?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I reallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy don't want to go to work today however I seem to be ready to leave the house half an hour earlier than normal...
> 
> What the hell is that all about...


should have left half an hour ago, but i think i'll be on time for a change


----------



## Pip (Aug 12, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I reallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy don't want to go to work today however I seem to be ready to leave the house half an hour earlier than normal...
> 
> What the hell is that all about...



Forgotten to wash again?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 12, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> should have left half an hour ago, but i think i'll be on time for a change



If I leave now, I will be early...something isn't right here.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 12, 2009)

Pip said:


> Forgotten to wash again?



Washed, fed, watered and dressed Pip....still early.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 12, 2009)

*Prepares to cycle to Tottenham Court Road*

Perhaps if I walked....more specifically if I did pigeon steps all the way? 

Seriously, the idea of me doing pigeon steps all the way to work made me laugh...I just cheered myself up. Sad but true.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

missed the 8.10   dropping my keys into the garage and getting the 8.28


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> If I leave now, I will be early...something isn't right here.


usually start half an hour early so i leave at a decent time of the morning.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 12, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> usually start half an hour early so i leave at a decent time of the morning.



Don't be mad at me...I am doing pigeon steps from Hackney to Tottenham Court Road this morning...wanna sponsor me?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> *Prepares to cycle to Tottenham Court Road*


the worst thing about my entire day is the bloody cyclists. none of them seem to have road manners of any recognisable description, they all seem to think it's their god-given right to ride down pedestrians on the fucking canal. 

not of course that you'd ever do that, rutita1


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

This thread looks all weird with different people in it


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> This thread looks all weird with different people in it



that's the bloody nature of message boards, 5teIIa. different people post on them.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> that's the bloody nature of message boards, 5teIIa. different people post on them.



Or different with weird people on it 

Hope you don't get run over, don't spell my name wrong again


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Or different with weird people on it
> 
> Hope you don't get run over, don't spell my name wrong again



you'll get what you're given & bloody like it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> you'll get what you're given & bloody like it



*meek* yeah alright


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2009)

don't know why i'm all worked up, ain't like there's much to do at work anyway.


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 12, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> don't know why i'm all worked up, ain't like there's much to do at work anyway.



So basically you'll spend all day on here again I suppose.  Is this our taxpayer's money at work?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> My old bones can't take music in the morning, has to be Radio 4 first thing, soothing voices talking bring me to life



I wake to Radio 7 mostly (CfuckingBeebies) and switch straight to Radio 4 until I leave the house. Then the first hour in the office (while I am alone) varies depending on mood. This morning I am on a Levellers tip and have started with Julie to set the mood.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> So basically you'll spend all day on here again I suppose.  Is this our taxpayer's money at work?



I earn tax payer's money *waves*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I wake to Radio 7 mostly (CfuckingBeebies) and switch straight to Radio 4 until I leave the house. Then the first hour in the office (while I am alone) varies depending on mood. This morning I am on a Levellers tip and have started with Julie to set the mood.



Look though Badgers - the kids from across the way might have a fight in our thread!

All grist for the post count


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> This thread looks all weird with different people in it



They can smell the 10k glory and want to piggyback off our efforts


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Look though Badgers - the kids from across the way might have a fight in our thread!
> 
> All grist for the post count



This is how spin-off forums are set up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> So basically you'll spend all day on here again I suppose.  Is this our taxpayer's money at work?


no, you live in america i think you'll find. and i don't.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> This is how spin-off forums are set up.



Hell no


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Fuck off Dwyer!


*skips about in underwear*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

It is gonna happen today isn't it!!!! 

Eeeek!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2009)

perhaps i should have left on time because i can see what looks like rain sweeping in from the north-east


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 12, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> no, you live in america i think you'll find. and i don't.



I don't live in America you bald twit.  And with all due respect, it is perfectly obvious that your job is not exactly demanding.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> I don't live in America you bald twit.  And with all due respect, it is perfectly obvious that your job is not exactly demanding.



He needs steel toe-capped boots - I'd call that demanding.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> I don't live in America you bald twit.  And with all due respect, it is perfectly obvious that your job is not exactly demanding.


lucky americans  wouldn't let you in, i suppose.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

There's only One Way of life, and that is your own!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> lucky americans



He's hiding somewhere because he's scared of his pregnant wife having a strop or two


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> He needs steel toe-capped boots - I'd call that demanding.



I'd call it a ridiculous pseudo-proletarian affectation on the part of a confused minor public schoolboy myself, but each to his own.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> There's only One Way of life, and that is your own!



Keep the milestone on the downlow Bajjy or we'll have some random twat like Pickman's or dwyer getting 10k


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2009)

phildwyer, you working today?


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 12, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> phildwyer, you working today?



Every day.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

Moor coughee needz


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> phildwyer, you working today?





phildwyer said:


> Every day.



Put your backs into it boys, that's not going to get us anywhere


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

Corporate Man has arrived now so music off and Skype on for the day. 
One email to type up and then wait for calls and make calls and update spreadsheets. 
The fun never stops in this crazy place.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm sitting here in my shoes and jacket waiting for the fight to start


----------



## Pip (Aug 12, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> phildwyer, you working today?



Of course he is, he's the self styled Ernest Hemingway of Rio you FOOL


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 12, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> the worst thing about my entire day is the bloody cyclists. none of them seem to have road manners of any recognisable description, they all seem to think it's their god-given right to ride down pedestrians on the fucking canal.
> 
> not of course that you'd ever do that, rutita1



I don't cycle to work on the canal...I could start though, what time are you walking along there? 

I am a polite cyclist, I like to arrive to where I am going, unhurt, unoffended and happy....believe me it hurts to have a collision with a pedestrian...I avoid it and playing chicken with cars too, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm sitting here in my shoes and jacket waiting for the fight to start



Fight?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

Right then, time to pick up the phone and be disappinted


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

signal failure at Kings x, had to get the hot and sweaty central line, and 
stand ! can normally sit on the metro


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2009)

coffee and croissant consumed, another day of fun fun fun lies ahead......


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

I *hate* the Central line! HATE IT!


----------



## Voley (Aug 12, 2009)

Off sick today. Food poisoning. I might be on here all day if I can post from the bog.


----------



## Voley (Aug 12, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> croissant



Just reading that made me retch a bit.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

NVP said:


> Off sick today. Food poisoning. I might be on here all day if I can post from the bog.



Maybe if your office could divert the phone to your mobile then you could still deal with seagull panics and such?


----------



## Voley (Aug 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Maybe if your office could divert the phone to your mobile then you could still deal with seagull panics and such?



True. With added farting noises.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Maybe if your office could divert the phone to your mobile then you could still deal with seagull panics and such?



Yes. For our benefit as much as yours


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2009)

NVP said:


> Just reading that made me retch a bit.


sorry


----------



## Voley (Aug 12, 2009)

I recommend ... PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRPPPPPPPPPP!!! ... that you call the RSPCA ... HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNKKKKK !!!!

I can see it working.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Your farts broke  my phone


----------



## pootle (Aug 12, 2009)

I earn AND spend taxpayers money, as we all do.

And please jog the fuck on with the back biting, childish crap in the loveliest thread in urbanz thankyouplease.

FUCK OFF DYWER!

I've had another lucky escape/something that threatened to be be really, REALLY shit turn out good, for the second time today.

I'm quite seriously taking this as a sign that I need to stop pushing my luck in many parts of my life.   With that, I'm off to do some work, and will only pop in when I'm proppa, proppa bored and the day really is dragging.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I *hate* the Central line! HATE IT!



absofuckinglutely


----------



## Relahni (Aug 12, 2009)

Drag please drag drag drag.

I want this day to be very long -I want this day to seem like 48 hours.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Drag please drag drag drag.
> 
> I want this day to be very long -I want this day to seem like 48 hours.



curious behaviour


----------



## Voley (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Your farts broke  my phone


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

pootle said:


> I earn AND spend taxpayers money, as we all do.
> 
> .



we are supporting the economy at this difficult time, by buying STUFF


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

NVP said:


>





So what wrong thing did you eat? Not _rice_?


----------



## Voley (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> So what wrong thing did you eat? Not _rice_?



If I admitted to that I think pogofish would probably kill me.

Sausages that were a bit off, I think. When I was eating them I was a bit  but carried on regardless like a total numpty.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

I once had some welks and that in vinegar in a little paper cup in Biddle Bros Bar on Lower Clapton Road and they went _straight through_


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

(((sausages)))


----------



## Voley (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm going to risk a bit of toast in a bit.


----------



## Voley (Aug 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> (((sausages)))



They have had their revenge.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

get some lucozade!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

Easy now, easy......


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2009)

i've heard that Vision Express carrier bags make very good vom collectors


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i've heard that Vision Express carrier bags make very good vom collectors



Did you has a drinky last night after all? It was an amazingly lovely evening and I wasted it being indoors, poor


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

I once vommed into a sainsbury carrier bag at Lords cricket ground


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Did you has a drinky last night after all? It was an amazingly lovely evening and I wasted it being indoors, poor



This ^ 

We have exactly enough £s to get us _just_ to the 21st when we will be in a car heading to a festival. Last night even a few cans in the park was not an option. Perhaps we should have gone for a walk or something but stayed in and wasted the sunshine like losers.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

See, now I am thinking I could have called on the only mate of mine who is an actual neighbour and gone for a walk and a potter about but it didn't even fucking occur to me


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Did you has a drinky last night after all? It was an amazingly lovely evening and I wasted it being indoors, poor


i went and had 3 pints and a game of cribbage, it was lovely and i'm glad i did. but am going to be good tonight, honest.

*polishes halo*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i went and had 3 pints and a game of cribbage, it was lovely and i'm glad i did. but am going to be good tonight, honest.
> 
> *polishes halo*



*explodes with jealousy* that sounds LIKE THE BEST EVENING EVER!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2009)

Mornin' all

I'm hot and sticky!


----------



## prunus (Aug 12, 2009)

<sigh>

Here again.

Morning all.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mornin' all
> 
> I'm hot and sticky!





prunus said:


> <sigh>
> 
> Here again.
> 
> Morning all.



Morning sticking and sighing people


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Morning sticking and sighing people


it's the excitement building due to the imminence of the 10,000th post i reckon, it's got them all hot and bothered...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

I feel a little sticky, but haven't sighed yet, I will save that sigh for later


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Morning *sticking and sighing *people



There's just not enough of that in this thread


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

*10,000 posts*

Someone do some maths! Quick! There's still time for graphs people!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *10,000 posts*
> 
> Someone do some maths! Quick! There's still time for graphs people!


here's a nice graph with 10,000 years worth of temperature on it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> here's a nice graph with 10,000 years worth of temperature on it



I like that. It's nice and straight-forward


----------



## pootle (Aug 12, 2009)

I had a pint of booze outside last night. It was very lovely, although it should have been at £4.20 a pint! 

I then had the best indian I've EVER had - even yummier


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

Thread change people!!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Thread change people!!!!!



Gonna shut this one off? Yeah, a fresh thread is good 

Omfg! What do we call it?!

I put a strong vote in for minialmalism: The Dragging Thread III

or is it IV?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> here's a nice graph with 10,000 years worth of temperature on it



Camels Ordinarily Sit Down Carefully, Perhaps Their Joints Creak

A useful mnemonic for remembering the geological periods 

I learnt that one from my Geology Teacher, Richard Arthur, in the SEVENTIES


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Nooooooooo - Drag reloaded!

Nooooooooo - Drag³!


----------



## prunus (Aug 12, 2009)

Just 'The Drag' I reckon.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

POLL?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> POLL?



No!


----------



## prunus (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> There's just not enough of that in this thread



Not enough of that anywhere I think.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

it must be the longest period EVAH!! between a thread start and the addition of a poll


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it must be the longest period EVAH!! between a thread start and the addition of a poll



We're record breakers alright 

I am not voting on it out of principle


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> We're record breakers alright
> 
> I am not voting on it out of principle



I couldn't help myself


----------



## Relahni (Aug 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> curious behaviour



Am on holiday today.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

I hate polls in threads as they do something weird and I might be the last post on it but it stays bold in the thread list.

Badgers: you has _ruined_ my day with this shit


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

WIN!! 
Six months nearly from thread start to poll. 

This is part 4 of the drag so the next one will be part 5 or take 5 but I am not sure if we should concede this one just yet?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Concede it at 10k

Drag V: The Revenge <-- please can we call it that? It'd make me so happy *brustsintotears*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> not sure if we should concede this one just yet?





5t3IIa said:


> I hate polls in threads as they do something weird and I might be the last post on it but it stays bold in the thread list.
> 
> Badgers: you has _ruined_ my day with this shit



I suppose that this thread will have to go soon then.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa seems to be the thinker among us regarding new thread titles.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 5t3IIa seems to be the thinker among us regarding new thread titles.



*gives self a bone*

Yes!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Am on holiday today.



not curious at all then


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2009)

I've just had some fudge. So there!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've just had some fudge. So there!



Belgian fudge?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2009)

i had a piece of turkish delight. boo ya!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

How about: 

The Dragging Forum or Subforum? 

(hint editor, hint)


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

I want a sugar treat


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Right that's IT.

I'm going for a fag  I can't stand this tension.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

<posts furiously>


----------



## Pip (Aug 12, 2009)

Quick lads, 20 posts while she's gone.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa - Drag reloaded!
5t3IIa - Drag³
5t3IIa - Drag V: The Revenge
prunus - The Drag
Badgers - The Dragging Forum or Subforum
Badgers - Once more into the Drag dear friends


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2009)

should someone start the drum roll soon?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Belgian fudge?



Nah - it's from Bob's boyfriend's mother's cruise ship!

We do have some Belgian biscuits though


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 5t3IIa - Drag reloaded!
> 5t3IIa - Drag³
> 5t3IIa - Drag V: The Revenge
> prunus - The Drag
> ...



I like "Once More Unto the Drag Dear Friends"


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

we are also very close to 40,000 views on this thread


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2009)

New thread title - _I could while away the hours, conVersing with teh flowers_ 

 bit tooooo left-field methinks....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> New thread title - _I could while away the hours, conVersing with teh flowers_
> 
> bit tooooo left-field methinks....



If you only had a brain!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

*posts from fone*
I can see you!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

if only she could post from her phone, she could see us then


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

It all started here on the 04-12-2006 and ran for 2809 posts
Part 2 launched on the 08-07-2008 and ran for 2055 posts
Part 3 got going on the 17-11-2008 and ran for 2285 posts 
The monster Part 4 kicked off on the 24-02-2009 and will break 10,000 posts today

Will today see the arrival of part 5?


----------



## Pip (Aug 12, 2009)

Scarper!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It all started here on the 04-12-2006 and ran for 2809 posts
> Part 2 launched on the 08-07-2008 and ran for 2055 posts
> Part 3 got going on the 17-11-2008 and ran for 2285 posts
> The monster Part 4 kicked off on the 24-02-2009 and will break 10,000 posts today
> ...



who is alltimedragpostchampion?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

Tension is fucking murder, can we just get the 10k so I can go smoke please? 

Then the pressure will be off and we can start phase five as we all discussed at the secret meeting in the bunker last week. 

Thank you


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Do you know what? I have a fucking meeting in 5 mins! I'm gonna miss it!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

patience!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2009)

It's getting close to the 10K!!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2009)

10,000th post should have been @ 10.00.00am


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

this one post every 30 seconds is a bugger innit


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


>



timing!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2009)

hooray btw (and phew), almost blew Badgers big moment there


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

views fast approaching 40,000, seems to be a bit of a drag updating the views, we may already have passed that figure


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh thank god that's over

Drag V: The Revenge


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> this one post every 30 seconds is a bugger innit



We would have made the 10k months ago otherwise


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

our targets are now the ugly mugs thread (11000+) and the lonely hearts one (10300+) dual posters should refrain from posting on all three and concentrate all posting energies on here


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

Phew, just had the best __~ for ages and calmly watched a Blackbird eating berries..


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

__~~


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> our targets are now the ugly mugs thread (11000+) and the lonely hearts one (10300+) dual posters should refrain from posting on all three and concentrate all posting energies on here



At this rate we could reel in the ugly mugs thread (11000+) pretty quick but seems the camp is split on locking this one quick or letting the old girl run a while? 

I am not 100% sold on 'Drag V: The Revenge' as it may not entice bored newbies in unless they really dig into the thread culture? Not sure again if this is reading too much into things? 

Dragging this day is?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2009)

i've had a celebration banana ~


----------



## Pip (Aug 12, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i've had a celebration banana ~



Is that pathetic effort meant to be a banana?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

Things are getting ugly now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2009)

Pip said:


> Is that pathetic effort meant to be a banana?








_touché_


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 12, 2009)

Morning all.  Congrats on hitting 10k!  I missed it due to annoying boss being annoying and lurking about all morning


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> _touché_



Photoshop this to read 'Celebrating 10,000 posts'


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Photoshop this to read 'Celebrating 10,000 posts'


can't, am too technophobic


----------



## Pip (Aug 12, 2009)

_
//\
v  \
 \  \_
  \,'.`-.
   |\ `. `.       
   ( \  `. `-.                        _,.-:\
    \ \   `.  `-._             __..--' ,-';/
     \ `.   `-.   `-..___..---'   _.--' ,'/
      `. `.    `-._        __..--'    ,' /
        `. `-_     ``--..''       _.-' ,'
          `-_ `-.___        __,--'   ,'
             `-.__  `----"""    __.-'
                  `--..____..--'



Waaaah that was meant to be a banana


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

So far 2x banana fail and 1x banana win I feel!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 12, 2009)

Pip said:


> Waaaah that was meant to be a banana




```
_
//\
v  \
 \  \_
  \,'.`-.
   |\ `. `.       
   ( \  `. `-.                        _,.-:\
    \ \   `.  `-._             __..--' ,-';/
     \ `.   `-.   `-..___..---'   _.--' ,'/
      `. `.    `-._        __..--'    ,' /
        `. `-_     ``--..''       _.-' ,'
          `-_ `-.___        __,--'   ,'
             `-.__  `----"""    __.-'
                   `--..____..--'
```


----------



## sojourner (Aug 12, 2009)

Morning you nanas 

I have just sent off a fucking blinding application for this job:

(edit - link removed for para reasons)

and if I don't get an interview, I'll eat my fucking hat! 

It looks just perfect, in soooo many ways.  I can do all of that, and it will be a really rewarding job! pleasepleaseplease let me get an interview god


----------



## Pip (Aug 12, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> ```
> _
> //\
> v  \
> ...


How did you do that?  I could have stopped much mockery on the naked thread if I knew


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 12, 2009)

Pip said:


> How did you do that?  I could have stopped much mockery on the naked thread if I knew



Use the code tags around the ascii, it's stops the spacing from fucking up


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

Stopping trying to steal the 10k limelight you


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2009)

Pip said:


> _
> //\
> v  \
> \  \_
> ...


mwah hahahaha!!!

and you dared to mock my banana.....victory is mine


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

Flat leaking, gotta go


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Flat leaking, gotta go





Soz, not funny but a nice excuse to get out of the office


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

OK chaps - howabout: 

Drag V: The Revenge (All Welcome) <--?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Stopping trying to steal the 10k limelight you
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good and good money there Sojjy!!!!



I wasn't!  I completely missed it this time around anyway 

Yeh - the higher grade is 3 more than I'm on now, so fingers and everything crossed! I'd well employ me if I read my application form


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

good luck there Soj!

I'm still waiting for the job offer on my new job

CRB checks dragggggggggggggg


----------



## sojourner (Aug 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> good luck there Soj!
> 
> I'm still waiting for the job offer on my new job
> 
> CRB checks dragggggggggggggg



Ta mart!

I've got a bit of time anyhow.  I really really wanna do this now, got all excited when I saw it advertised, cos it just looks so interesting, and I know I can do it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2009)

Am trying to get the energy together to get up and make a cup of tea. With few phone calls and the potential of no post (due to strike action)  today is slooooooooooooowww!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Ta mart!
> 
> I've got a bit of time anyhow.  I really really wanna do this now, got all excited when I saw it advertised, cos it just looks so interesting, and I know I can do it



youth zones!!! not sure what that means


----------



## Voley (Aug 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> youth zones!!! not sure what that means



I'm thinking Cambodia and Gary Glitter.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> youth zones!!! not sure what that means



I'm thinking youth clubs, minus the fights with pool balls that we used to enjoy as youths


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 12, 2009)

Day is dragginggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg...I have however used the colour printer to print out some beautiful letters for donations to the community event I am organising....

I'll do another 20 before I leave today and make coming to work worth it like....


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 12, 2009)

for fuck sakes.....


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> Every day.


doing what?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## pengaleng (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


>


have you one of those for 21,100?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 12, 2009)

I can make one.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


>



Make some fireworks going off behind it and it flying through space on a broken down corsa on reception with dancing badgers.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Make some fireworks going off behind it and it flying through space on a broken down corsa on reception with dancing badgers.



you need to write this properly, corsa on reception with dancing badgers? 

I think you may be a little bit too excited stella...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

corsa: for marty
reception: for soj
badgers: for badgers
something for Qoths too

What do I want? Hmm


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I can make one.


make it so


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> you need to write this properly, corsa on reception with dancing badgers?
> 
> I think you may be a little bit too excited stella...



or bored.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> make it so



Sort that text out


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sort that text out



can't find it


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> corsa: for marty
> reception: for soj
> badgers: for badgers
> something for Qoths too
> ...



wtf? reception? like a office reception? phone reception? a dinner reception? for fuck sakes be more specific lol I'm guessing it's the former though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> can't find it



Steal it from a library then


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> wtf? reception? like a office reception? phone reception? a dinner reception? for fuck sakes be more specific lol I'm guessing it's the former though.



Office reception, with butty box on the desk.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> something for Qoths too
> 
> What do I want? Hmm



some bats for quoths and some condoms for you?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> some bats for quoths and some condoms for you?



What relevance are bats to Qoths?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2009)

tribal_princess;9545697][IMG]http://altboard.lucidotnet.co.uk/modules/gallery/albums/teapea/big_banana_465x288_200808.jpg[/IMG][/QUOTE]:cool:[QUOTE=5t3IIa said:


> corsa: for marty
> reception: for soj
> badgers: for badgers
> something for Qoths too
> ...


oh thanx mate, i find the pic and i don't even get my own thingie to go with it.....

(i want pints of beer btw)


----------



## pootle (Aug 12, 2009)

Alright.  Now I'm officially bored with being at work and my "come on poots, you've had a lucky escape, enough of this taking the piss lark at work" attitude has totally run out.

It's fucking hours until hometime. I hate having to come to work. I've got loads I need to do/could be doing while I'm wishing my life away here!


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What relevance are bats to Qoths?



goths like bats

hurry up and choose something, I've done the rest already


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Beer for Pauli! A cleavage for Prunus!

WHAT DO I WANT?! PANIC


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Beer for Pauli! A cleavage for Prunus!
> 
> WHAT DO I WANT?! PANIC



done and done

what about fags?


----------



## prunus (Aug 12, 2009)

Brick Lane bagels, nom.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

I love you so much! :


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm glad it's meeting your requirements


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Stick a row of Marlboro light's doing the can-can across the bottom and I think it's done.


----------



## prunus (Aug 12, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


>



All-time WIN!! 

Thanks for my cleavage.  Well, not _mine_, per se, but you know.


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 12, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


>



Awesome !!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

It's proper evocative of this thread. When I look at it I can _hear_ the fireworks going off 

*wipes away a tear*


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 12, 2009)

i made the badger smoke the faaaag


----------



## pootle (Aug 12, 2009)

That's facking ace Teeps!


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 12, 2009)

I are legend.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I are legend.


what, you cower in your house every night as vampires roam about outside?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


>



excellent work - got my sick car in there as well


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2009)

class  a fitting tribute, i'm sure Badgers will be pleased....


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 12, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> what, you cower in your house every night as vampires roam about outside?



no, that's a film called 'I am legend' whereas I *ARE* legend.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> what, you cower in your house every night as vampires roam about outside?



Hmm. We could do yet another crappy reimagining of that...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hmm. We could do yet another crappy reimagining of that...


do so then


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> do so then



Halps then


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2009)

Fucking hell it's boring here - have just spent the last couple of hours aimlessly searching the web for names of ex-boyfriends.

Why? I didn't even like most of the fuckers


----------



## sojourner (Aug 12, 2009)

Reception?  For me?


Oh how kind, thank you so much



*fucks off quick*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fucking hell it's boring here - have just spent the last couple of hours aimlessly searching the web for names of ex-boyfriends.
> 
> Why? I didn't even like most of the fuckers



I bet they've done really badly without you


----------



## sojourner (Aug 12, 2009)

In other news I have just eaten an activia yoghurt.  Because after years of scoffing at the activia ad, and never having a bloated belly despite years of overeating, I am now getting horribly bloated after eating.

I fucking hate yoghurt, so it'd best work.

I am also really fucking peeved cos I realised I was the same age as the women in that bastard advert, so it might be another 'age' thing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I bet they've done really badly without you



Yeah ....I wish


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


>



Awesomeness is awesome


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> i made the badger smoke the faaaag



We may have an image for the first post of thread number five once we can decide on a title.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> We may have an image for the first post of thread number five once we can decide on a title.....



Drag V: The Revenge (All Welcome)






is the title


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

Dragadoodledoo


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Dragadoodledoo



No. You chose this one and I've hated it for 6 months 

Plus this one only got to 10000 posts cuz of me joining the gang


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

10,100 today? 

Seems a bit of a damp squib after the 10,000 excitement really


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah ....I wish



babes, their lives turned to shit without a bit of Qoggy


----------



## Yetman (Aug 12, 2009)

Fuck this shanazzle. I'm off to the bogs for a nap. 

I did actually write a good morning post this morning but my internet fucked up and I couldnt be arsed to write it again so a belated good morning to you all. I may well freak out soon btw, you are all invited


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> No. You chose this one and I've hated it for 6 months



I think you will find it was a merger of ideas


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I may well freak out soon btw, you are all invited



I am trying to stay sane until the 21st


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I think you will find it was a merger of ideas



*hmph*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

Where has the drag gone or was it just the 10k excitement?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2009)

i'm exhausted by the emotional energy involved......


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm sulking about the thread title


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

Milestones are tiring, you have your 20k not far away too!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm sulking about the thread title



I am not ruling it out but I think it needs expanding a little. 
Agree we need to reign in the title length from this thread but no need to go all Frank *Stella* in terms of minimalism deary...

Now go make yourself a nice cup of tea


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2009)

or crack a beerio instead


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am not ruling it out but I think it needs expanding a little.
> Agree we need to reign in the title length from this thread but no need to go all Frank *Stella* in terms of minimalism deary...
> 
> Now go make yourself a nice cup of tea





This makes me angry on many levels


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

You relish in the angst though, that is what you like


----------



## prunus (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't like this part of town - it's like a wasteland.


----------



## pootle (Aug 12, 2009)

Which part Prunus?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2009)

Where the fuck did the poll come from?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You relish in the angst though, that is what you like



I do not like:

1. Being patronised
2. YOU being in charge of the thread title
3. Other things I can't remember as I didn't quote the post in question so I can't see them

e2a:

4. I like that Frank Stella stuff 
5. I had _clearly _moved on from minimalism to to a summer-blockbuster-cum-flop thread title like Jaws 4: The Revenge and shit like that which is _clearly _ hilarious 
6. 
7. Fuck off!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Where the fuck did the poll come from?



I *squashed* it in


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I do not like:
> 
> 1. Being patronised
> 2. YOU being in charge of the thread title
> ...



I will do a survey monkey poll with a list of suggested titles and the 'people' can speak. 

That calm ya down treacle?


----------



## prunus (Aug 12, 2009)

pootle said:


> Which part Prunus?



I'm somewhere between Tower Bridge and Commercial Road.  And miserable.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I will do a survey monkey poll with a list of suggested titles and the 'people' can speak.
> 
> That calm ya down treacle?



No, cuz it might lose!


----------



## prunus (Aug 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I will do a survey monkey poll with a list of suggested titles and the 'people' can speak.
> 
> That calm ya down treacle?



She *loves* being called treacle.

Dontcha treacle?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

prunus said:


> I'm somewhere between Tower Bridge and Commercial Road.  And miserable.



The East End is not a wasteland darling. I can show you some tip top hot spots if you like


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

So if you like it is good and the voice of the people should STFU?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

prunus said:


> She *loves* being called treacle.
> 
> Dontcha treacle?



I was going to say 'I only let certain people call me that' but I went for being concise instead


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

We should *bold* more words


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> So if you like it is good and the voice of the people should STFU?



Them ragtag buncha mugs can gtf


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2009)

*should* _we_ *now*?


----------



## prunus (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> The East End is not a wasteland darling. I can show you some tip top hot spots if you like



That a promise? 

Anyway, yes, I have no problem with the East in general, it just seems that a half mile radius from this office is particularly grim - 10 mins in any direction and it's fine, just not here, with these cunts.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I *squashed* it in


Leave that in the juice thread boy


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

*Bodly* going where no draggers have gone before


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

prunus said:


> That a promise?
> 
> Anyway, yes, I have no problem with the East in general, it just seems that a half mile radius from this office is particularly grim - 10 mins in any direction and it's fine, just not here, with these cunts.



Half mile radius?! God, you can't go half a mile in London without going through palaces and slums in the same stroll.

Yeah so, it's no Loughborough Junction thank god so we might find something good to do. Name the day and leave your bike at home


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2009)

What's a *bodly* then Badgers old man?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

Blew it


----------



## pootle (Aug 12, 2009)

prunus said:


> I'm somewhere between Tower Bridge and Commercial Road.  And miserable.



Hmm...I can imagine.

Bored, bored, bored! Am SO going to bunk off early if I can *yawn*


----------



## fogbat (Aug 12, 2009)

Afternoon, all.

I'm temping, and accrue holiday pay during the year.

Since I failed to take my assigned holiday, I unexpectedly received nearly 500 extra quid in my payslip this week


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Afternoon, all.
> 
> I'm temping, and accrue holiday pay during the year.
> 
> Since I failed to take my assigned holiday, I unexpectedly received nearly 500 extra quid in my payslip this week



Woohoo!


----------



## prunus (Aug 12, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Afternoon, all.
> 
> I'm temping, and accrue holiday pay during the year.
> 
> Since I failed to take my assigned holiday, I unexpectedly received nearly 500 extra quid in my payslip this week



Woohoo!

(mine's a pint.  And thennanotherone)


----------



## fogbat (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Woohoo!



I should point out that that's £500 pre-tax, so only £350 in my bank acc.

Still, though. Nice, innit?


----------



## prunus (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Woohoo!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I should point out that that's £500 pre-tax, so only £350 in my bank acc.
> 
> Still, though. Nice, innit?



Very nice.

My agy gives me some guff about only being able to get holiday money when not at work, so they can't just lump sum it to me while I am experiencing My Current Situation 

I've not pursued it cuz I'll need the money between jobs tbh.

Oh it's all a nightmare I'm going off to cry now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

prunus said:


>



Leave your bike at home!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Flat leaking, gotta go



Washer gone in kitchen sink mixer taps.
Where the mixer tap is not sealed it had leaked through under the sink. 
Had also gone through to the flat below and has been since last night. 
Moggy is kindly waiting for the plumber.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Afternoon, all.
> 
> I'm temping, and accrue holiday pay during the year.
> 
> Since I failed to take my assigned holiday, I unexpectedly received nearly 500 extra quid in my payslip this week



Woohoo!

(mine's a pint. And thennanother*ten*)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I should point out that that's £500 pre-tax, so only £350 in my bank acc.
> 
> Still, though. Nice, innit?


drinks on you in 2 weeks then?!


----------



## prunus (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Leave your bike at home!



OK OK I will.  Wish I had today, in fact, as it's raining out there and I have no waterproofs. 

I am going to be wet.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

prunus said:


> OK OK I will.  Wish I had today, in fact, as it's raining out there and I have no waterproofs.
> 
> I am going to be wet.



Get the train home  I'll see you at the Blind Beggar at 6?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

It is gonna rain here too but it will wait until 17:25 as I leave.


----------



## prunus (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Get the train home  I'll see you at the Blind Beggar at 6?



Where's that then?  <interwebbery...>  Ah, that's very close indeed.

Unfortunately today I have to be home for 6:30 so no frolickery for me; but I will be back this way next week, for most of it I fear, so will have to check it out.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 12, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> drinks on you in 2 weeks then?!



Oh, it will all have been spent by then, I'm afraid


----------



## prunus (Aug 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It is gonna rain here too but it will wait until 17:25 as I leave.



It's only spitting here now atm, I expect it's holding out for a a good solid 6pm downpour.

Grizzle grizzle.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2009)

Right - just over 5 minutes so time for a pre-leaving wee then I am outta here. Laters boys and girls!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right - just over 5 minutes so time for a pre-leaving wee then I am outta here. Laters boys and girls!



Night Qoffs


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

Still no plumber with 30 mins till go on their arrival estimate time of 1pm - 5pm which is midly annoying I suppose. 

Waiting till 17:30 till the other two leave and then locking up, had enough of work today.


----------



## pootle (Aug 12, 2009)

Right.

I'm bunking off in a mo too   see you tomorrow lovelies!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> Every day.



fucking doing what?  sitting on the shitter playing with yourself?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

Who is winning? 
I lost track around 9am


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Who is winning?
> I lost track around 9am


that's work for you


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> fucking doing what?  sitting on the shitter playing with yourself?



Go and play where he plays if you want to play with him 

We don't need your post generating efforts here now


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Go and play where he plays if you want to play with him
> 
> We don't need your post generating efforts here now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


>



You _could_ be typing out NFIADH by RB if you want to do something useful couldn't you?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2009)

i wouldn't be posting here if i wanted to be doing something useful


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

ffs you dreadful cunt


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> ffs you dreadful cunt



that's the kindest thing anyone's said to me today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes, dreadful. You'd make an excellent copper


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes, dreadful. You'd make an excellent copper


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

*dusts off hands and spits on corpse*


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2009)

corpse?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

We both know there was a corpse


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2009)

night my lovelies, play nice ya hear


----------



## fogbat (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes, dreadful. You'd make an excellent copper


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

Come on, come on, come on....


----------



## Moggy (Aug 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Come on, come on, come on....



Ready, set...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Come on, come on, come on....



And you think about what I said!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 12, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I should point out that that's £500 pre-tax, so only £350 in my bank acc.
> 
> Still, though. Nice, innit?



yay!  nice one


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

RIP my car   it was the head gasket, no point shelling out the money to repair it, car was worth maybe a few hundred quid anyway, so hiring a car for my holiday in September, then buying another car (used) next month sometime


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 12, 2009)

New car!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the car Marty but I am relieved to learn you are not actually at work at this time....


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> New car!



not a *new* car, I could get it scrapped and get the £2k, but I'd have to shell out a load of money to buy that car, even with £2k off, and can't be arsed with that



Rutita1 said:


> Sorry to hear about the car Marty but I am relieved to learn you are not actually at work at this time....



me? at work at this hour? never


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2009)

Still dragging?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Still dragging?



just a drag update


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

Morning Draggers, hope you are welcoming this damp Friday Eve with open arms (legs?) and have a reasonable but rewarding workload to greet you. I am running later than usual due to the plumber fail yesterday so will be leaving one hour later. Another day with few of us in the office which is a mixed blessing. Seem to get more done but am forced to be more at desk as a result. Never mind, the drag will keep me sane and will be rushing home to pack for a weekend away later.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2009)

Mornin'


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 13, 2009)

Morning! 

It has been raining....I may get wet on the way to work.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> It has been raining....I may get wet on the way to work.


 only if you roll on the ground like a dog.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2009)

My shoes are still damp from yesterday


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 13, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> only if you roll on the ground like a dog.



Hmmm...nice imagery ....it might rain again!!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> My shoes are still damp from yesterday



you should have put newspaper in them


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 13, 2009)

Where's the bike?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> you should have put newspaper in them



HOw would _paper_ have stopped them getting wet? 

I should have tied two Sainsbury's bags over my feets but I couldn't afford to go to Sainsbury's


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


>



Oh I like the towel...keeps the seat dry.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> HOw would _paper_ have stopped them getting wet?
> 
> I should have tied two Sainsbury's bags over my feets but I couldn't afford to go to Sainsbury's


no, when you take your shoes off put newspaper in them to absorb the water.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> no, when you take your shoes off put newspaper in them to absorb the water.



I am not schooled in the ways of the tramp, you'll have to teach me


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am not schooled in the ways of the tramp, you'll have to teach me



 Oh stella....


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am not schooled in the ways of the tramp, you'll have to teach me


i thought that anyone with £400 shoes would be skilled in the ways of shoecare.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i thought that anyone with £400 shoes would be skilled in the ways of shoecare.



These ones cost a fiver - i expect them to be hardwearing


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2009)

no 8.10 today, train strike again


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> These ones cost a fiver - i expect them to be hardwearing


when i was little my dad showed me how to dry shoes after walks, i somehow thought that most other people received the same information in the course of their socialization.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> no 8.10 today, train strike again



go back to bed and sleep till opening time.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2009)

Social-what? Socialisation?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Social-what? Socialisation?



the process of learning one's culture & how to live


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2009)

oh it was spelt all weird i didn't understand it


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> oh it was spelt all weird i didn't understand it


it's going to be one of those days for you, isn't it


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2009)

suppose i'd best get to work


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2009)

Don't get run into the canal *waves*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Don't get run into the canal *waves*



*gets ready to ride along the canal*


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Don't get run into the canal *waves*



had a good one yesterday, nearly forced a cyclist into the canal  hoping for better things this morning.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2009)

Last time I walked along the canal the cyclist stopped on one side of the bridge and I was on the other. Stand off!

I had to say 'come on then!' to get things moving


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Last time I walked along the canal the cyclist stopped on one side of the bridge and I was on the other. Stand off!
> 
> I had to say 'come on then!' to get things moving



Are you sure they weren't trying to give you way to pass first?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Are you sure they weren't trying to give you way to pass first?



Possibly but the others had been all pushy and taken the right of way, which I am not sure was strictly thiers to take 

I don't have a blanket problem with cyclists but if I was one I would be nice


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Are you sure they weren't trying to give you way to pass first?


didn't ring bell or say excuse me and as we were a pace from the bridge it was a bloody stupid place to try to overtake.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2009)

OH GOD!

I'm supposed to be listening to music! You didn't remind me! I didn't make a playlist!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> OH GOD!
> 
> I'm supposed to be listening to music! You didn't remind me! I didn't make a playlist!


you could start off with the anti-nowhere league, i hate people.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2009)

I was thinking more of Max Graham's remix of Yes's Owner of a Lonely Heart.

Not sure Anti Nowhere League has the requisite bpm but you can shool me


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 13, 2009)

I am going to be on time for work again today...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2009)

Good for you!

I can chose - 9 or 9.5


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2009)

I appear to have chosen 9.5


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

Time for the lazy commute to work


----------



## sojourner (Aug 13, 2009)

Morning gobshites

How are we all then?  Sun's out here, I have jobsearching and ironing to do, a bit of washing up and a tidy, and some shopping


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2009)

another strike on the trains today (and tomorrow) but bus and tube was trouble free 

have hired a car for my holiday 

and been looking on car sites for second hand cars to buy in a few weeks


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 13, 2009)

Interesting ride to work.

There I was, riding along the canal wearing a wetsuit and flippers,the joy of which was only added to by shouting Pickmans at every pedestrian I passed.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Interesting ride to work.
> 
> There I was, riding along the canal wearing a wetsuit and flippers,the joy of which was only added to by shouting Pickmans at every pedestrian I passed.



if someone responded were you going to push them in ?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 13, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Interesting ride to work.
> 
> There I was, riding along the canal wearing a wetsuit and flippers,the joy of which was only added to by shouting Pickmans at every pedestrian I passed.



Attention seeking at its worst


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> if someone responded were you going to push them in ?



Yes and I wore the wetsuit just in case I came off badly in the altercation.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 13, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Attention seeking at its worst



I'd do it for you too Soj...no need to be like that.


----------



## pootle (Aug 13, 2009)

Morning draggerz!

Despite a really crappy nights sleep I'm in a right good mood.  Waking up to good text, not being up the stick, an industrial pot of coffee, and the day after the comedown lifts will do that to a girl 



5t3IIa said:


> OH GOD!
> 
> I'm supposed to be listening to music! You didn't remind me! I didn't make a playlist!



I listened to your CD on the way to work this morning. It right made me   I can haz post it to you today or you can come for a cheapy pint after work and get it then?

Hope you're all in a good way draggerz!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 13, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I'd do it for you too Soj...no need to be like that.



I'd rather you didn't tbh


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 13, 2009)

morning. finally remembered to post a cheque to teen towards her driving lessons this morning, crap nights sleep (again), interviewing all day....


----------



## sojourner (Aug 13, 2009)

pootle said:


> not being up the stick


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2009)

sojourner said:


>



every day I wake up, and give thanks that I'm not up the stick


----------



## pootle (Aug 13, 2009)

sojourner said:


>



Certain things haven't happened for a couple of months, so I bit the bullet and checked it wasn't because a mini-poots was on the way.

Really, don't do your 1st ever pregnancy test when you're in the grip of a comedown and your best mates is hundreds of miles away at a foreign festie.  Scary, doesn't cover it!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 13, 2009)

pootle said:


> Certain things haven't happened for a couple of months, so I bit the bullet and checked it wasn't because a mini-poots was on the way.
> 
> Really, *don't do your 1st ever pregnancy test when you're in the grip of a comedown and your best mates is hundreds of miles away at a foreign festie.  Scary, doesn't cover it!*



 but  that it wasn't positive.

I fell up the stairs at work this morning. Yes up not down. I am such a dunce I can't even fall right!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> but  that it wasn't positive.
> 
> I fell up the stairs at work this morning. Yes up not down. I am such a dunce I can't even fall right!


i fell up the stairs once, when i was recovering from a broken collar-bone. it was probably more painful than breaking the damned thing. 

make sure that you get them to make you lots of cups of coffee and bring you cake until you've recovered properly, says dr paulie


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2009)

smooth radio on in the office


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 13, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i fell up the stairs once, when i was recovering from a broken collar-bone. it was probably more painful than breaking the damned thing.
> 
> make sure that you get them to make you lots of cups of coffee and bring you cake until you've recovered properly, says dr paulie



I like the prescription of cake 

Am feeling a bit unbalanced today - physically I mean, mentally I am unbalanced most days! - plus I have pins and needles in my hands and face plus my lips keep twitching. Bit not in a good Elvis style way.

It was happening on the train this morning and I am sure the people around me thought I was pursing my lips and blowing kisses at them.....which I was tempted to do at the rather nice looked-like-an-older-Daniel Craig fella sitting opposite me


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 13, 2009)

_....is she blowing kisses at me?_


----------



## pootle (Aug 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> but  that it wasn't positive.



Innit! How can it be a positive result too!

*passes c*** to QoG*

I know it's barely 11am but anyone fanci a cheapy pint later? 

Nom! To the Daniel Craig picture btw!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2009)

upside down - diana ross


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 13, 2009)

_inside out and round and round_ marty


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> upside down - diana ross



Good tune 

Nom Daniel Craig. It's obvious and blatant and look-at-that-hunk but I still would all day long.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 13, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> _....is she blowing kisses at me?_



Lovely! I would so blow kisses - and other things - for him  

Mind you Mr. QofG's has a bit of a man crush on him so I may have a fight on my hands


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Lovely! I would so blow kisses - and other things - for him
> 
> Mind you Mr. QofG's has a bit of a man crush on him so I may have a fight on my hands



Looks like enough to share tbh


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

Made office by 09:30 and after wasting half an hour trying to get logged in and then realising that Firefox is borked I have finally got started (on IE) and should pick up the phone now. My sarnies are calling me too so will have a nibble....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 13, 2009)

The newbies lunch today seems to be iron bru and crisps... though actually I think that may be a snack.

Hope he has a head sized baked potato again, for the LOLZ


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hope he has a head sized baked potato again, for the LOLZ



With cheese and beans?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2009)

M People, that search for a hero one  on now and in my head


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> With cheese and beans?



Last time it was cheese and chicken which, though I like them both, seemed a strange combination on a spud.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2009)

I love baked potatoes. I get like a lighbulb moment every 6 months and _have to have one_


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> M People, that search for a hero one  on now and in my head



But remember marty you've got to search for the hero inside yourself, search for the secrets you hide. Search for the hero inside yourself, until you find the key to your life.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Last time it was cheese and chicken which, though I like them both, seemed a strange combination on a spud.



Cheese and beans is the winner for me. 

I pretty much NEED cheese on a jacket spud though. 
Used to have cajun chicken, cheese and soured cream from one place.
Chili is better with cheese too. 
Tuna and cheese. 
Anything and cheese.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Cheese and beans is the winner for me.
> 
> I pretty much NEED cheese on a jacket spud though.
> Used to have cajun chicken, cheese and soured cream from one place.
> ...



Cheese and egg mayo is one of my favourites  In fact I might have that this evening....oh yes!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

One thing I avoid on spuds is mayo normally, not sure why but it has never clicked for me


----------



## pootle (Aug 13, 2009)

Hurrah!

Lunchtime! I'm going to sit outside in the sun, enjoy my roast veg and halloumi extravangza whilst listening to top pop and writing my diary


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> But remember marty you've got to search for the hero inside yourself, search for the secrets you hide. Search for the hero inside yourself, until you find the key to your life.





get out of my HEAD !!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> get out of my HEAD !!!



So you haven't found the key to your life yet then?

*hobbles out of marty's throwing range sharpish*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

Songs stuck in head: 

On holiday in Ibiza years and years ago. 

Girls in the apartment above us brought a ghetto-blaster-thing along as hand luggage on the plane. They put all there CDs (apart from one left in the blaster) in their suitcases which got lost. As a result they had one fucking CD single which they seemed to play in a constant loop for the first week of the holiday, and that CD single was.......

*Urban Cookie Collective - The Key, The Secret*

Just the thought (let alone the sound) of it makes my teeth fucking itch


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2009)

*closes thread before infection occurs*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 13, 2009)

Just went to the shop...two of my friends were outside in the sun getting drunk...I hate them!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 13, 2009)

Right - when the newbie reappears I am outta here. There is only so much wobbling around the office because my balance is borked I can take!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 13, 2009)

...also I feel like smacking my head off the desk as they casually chat about when they will finally get around to advertisng the job I am doing. I have been here since March and transformed the admin systems, have done everything asked of me and more, moved the entire office singlehandedly and made their jobs much easier. I am getting paid a pittance from the agency which they all know and I am pissed off they are not being more considerate... 

It's clearly a case of 'i'm alright Jack' and it is upsetting me no end...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Songs stuck in head:
> 
> On holiday in Ibiza years and years ago.
> 
> ...



Whitney Houston, "I will always love you" When I lived in temple fortune, the girl in the flat below could only get jiggy if that song was on repeat, usually only played it about 6 times in a row - i guess that covered foreplay as well


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> the girl in the flat below could only get jiggy if that song was on repeat



I know some chicks that are like that but with cocaine


----------



## pootle (Aug 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right - when the newbie reappears I am outta here. There is only so much wobbling around the office because my balance is borked I can take!



Instead of a prescription of cake, how about trying a line of ketamine.  The wobblyness of the donkey dust might somehow cancel out your wobblyness?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

Indian Stumbling Powder


----------



## Yetman (Aug 13, 2009)

pootle said:


> Instead of a prescription of cake, how about trying a line of ketamine.  The wobblyness of the donkey dust might somehow cancel out your wobblyness?



Or maybe a unicycle? You might be just tuned right to ride it perfectly 

Morning anyway snoodwearers anonymous  I am in the office today and on form. Doing actual work and fixing actual things. Temptation is rife however, as I'm going to a festival later to play for half an hour after which I'm free to cause havoc as I desire.....I may be late tomorrow 

For now though I must press on and do some work


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2009)

Snoodwearers Anonymous you funny funny _fucker_


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

Just been telling someone off 
Heh


----------



## pootle (Aug 13, 2009)

Ughhh.  I feel sick after polishing off the last of the negroe in my desk at work


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2009)

pootle said:


> Ughhh.  I feel sick after polishing off the last of the *negroe *in my desk at work



What is?


----------



## Pip (Aug 13, 2009)

After my brief visit yesterday I've decided I quite like it here, is there an application form or something?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2009)

Pip said:


> After my brief visit yesterday I've decided I quite like it here, is there an application form or something?



Nah, just start posting relentless nonsense.

Where were you this morning?  I forgot about the music and only got in a couple of rounds of Song 4 Mutya while I was putting my shoes on


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

Pip said:


> After my brief visit yesterday I've decided I quite like it here, is there an application form or something?



Are you days long? 
Do you desire betterment but can't be arsed to try? 
Is the word procrastination used in your CV?


----------



## Pip (Aug 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Are you days long?
> Do you desire betterment but can't be arsed to try?
> Is the word procrastination used in your CV?



I've come home :,)


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 13, 2009)

pootle said:


> Ughhh.  I feel sick after polishing off the last of the negroe in my desk at work


You ate what?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

Pip said:


> I've come home :,)



I can here Coheed And Cambria playing just for you


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 13, 2009)

*waves at Badgers*

ello stranger 

I need chocolate.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> *waves at Badgers*
> 
> ello stranger
> 
> I need chocolate.



Ello BeeBiddly  

How you doing (choccy crave aside) then? 
Eight sleeps till our annual adventure and on Sunday we can all sit in the tent listening to F1


----------



## Pip (Aug 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I can here Coheed And Cambria playing just for you



I've just youtubed coheed and cambria. WTF Badgers, *WTF?*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

Pip said:


> I've just youtubed coheed and cambria. WTF Badgers, *WTF?*



Welcome home.....?


----------



## Pip (Aug 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Welcome home.....?



Oh. I didn't know


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Ello BeeBiddly
> 
> How you doing (choccy crave aside) then?
> Eight sleeps till our annual adventure and on Sunday we can all sit in the tent listening to F1


Having food cooling logistic confusions after our burglary  

Yay... F1 in the tent.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

Ah well, it worked in my head which is all that really matters isn't it? 

In other news I had a __~ 45mins ago, is it too cheeky to have another?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2009)

http://www.chew.hu/negro.html

That's the frist thing I found that was purely edible


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Having food cooling logistic confusions after our burglary



I heard that some Firesticks were lost, in fact there was a small vigil for this. I suggested to your young (not quite 40 anyway) man that we should get together soon to do an inventory and stuff? 



BiddlyBee said:


> Yay... F1 in the tent.



Win!! 

13:00 race start so if we just ask the bands to keep it down for a couple of hours while we listen to cars through the medium of a small battery operated radio. It may help if we drink loads of wine and have balloons everywhere too?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Ah well, it worked in my head which is all that really matters isn't it?
> 
> In other news I had a __~ 45mins ago, is it too cheeky to have another?



I thought one __~~ an hour was the rule


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

It is now 59mins so __~


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 13:00 race start so if we just ask the bands to keep it down for a couple of hours while we listen to cars through the medium of a small battery operated radio. It may help if we drink loads of wine and have balloons everywhere too?


We have DAB radio with batteries? No balloons though.


----------



## pootle (Aug 13, 2009)

Pip said:


> After my brief visit yesterday I've decided I quite like it here, is there an application form or something?



*waves to pip and get the welcome c*** out*

This is my most favourite thread on urban 

And yeah, negro is mildly racist chocolate I found in a 99p shop.  It's like a giant, thicker Daily Crunch bar


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2009)

Nom! Nom! Nom! in the style of Big Ben


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> We have DAB radio with batteries? No balloons though.



It is more fun on a crap radio though 

Balloons, hmmmmm..... I may know someone here?


----------



## Pip (Aug 13, 2009)

pootle said:


> *waves to pip and get the welcome c*** out*
> 
> This is my most favourite thread on urban
> 
> And yeah, negro is mildly racist chocolate I found in a 99p shop.  It's like a giant, thicker Daily Crunch bar



Welcome cunt?!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It is more fun on a crap radio though
> 
> Balloons, hmmmmm..... I may know someone here?


ok.. crap radio 

I know where from, but don't have the funds


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It is now 59mins so __~



worth the risk


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

I need some Excel help I think.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> ok.. crap radio
> 
> I know where from, but don't have the funds



I thinks that funds will be mad scrabbles for all of us but I have two back up plans in the makings


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I thinks that funds will be mad scrabbles for all of us but I have two back up plans in the makings


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

Black bag job from deep cover


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 13, 2009)

Departmental sustainability champions will be identified to form a staff group. This group will then work on completing points from the Sustainable Development Action Plan.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Departmental sustainability champions will be identified to form a staff group. This group will then work on completing points from the Sustainable Development Action Plan.



Synergy


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

pootle said:


> This is my most favourite thread on urban



What if this one gets locked and a new one rises from the ashes?


----------



## pootle (Aug 13, 2009)

thebeesonthewhatnow ovaltina? 

Me and Foggerz and 5t3IIa are going to be here from about 5.30pm

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/69/694/Lyceum/Strand

anyone else want to hang out with the  kids?


----------



## pootle (Aug 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What if this one gets locked and a new one rises from the ashes?



Oh. I dun'know.  Haven't really considered it.  Why would it get locked.  Is it because the dragging thread iz too big?

Size-ist!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 13, 2009)

I am in bed...well technically I am on the bed. But I do have jamas on.

I like the sound of ketamine while unicycling - gotta be better than sitting in your jamas in a darkened room at 4.00pm, it's like being a toddler again . Though I haven't wet the bed.....yet!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

Guy in the office just phoned Spanish company. 

Spanish woman answered the phone and he asks if she speaks English to which she says no. 
He then says 'Buenas noches' to her and follows it by saying 'I would like to speak to you about XXXX project' 
She says nothing to him so he repeats 'Buenas noches' again 

Win!!


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 13, 2009)

Action plan 

Points from the action plan... A Baseline Assessment was initiated against the action points of the plan. 

Action plan


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 13, 2009)

MARTY....MARRRRTTTTYY

Youve go to search for the hero inside yourself,
Search for the secrets you hide.
Search for the hero inside yourself
Until you find the key to your life.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Action plan
> 
> Points from the action plan... A Baseline Assessment was initiated against the action points of the plan.
> 
> Action plan



Peeling back the onion?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 13, 2009)

phew! whacked out, day of interviews, all very good candidates, now comes the difficult part of picking one of them...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> phew! whacked out, day of interviews, all very good candidates, now comes the difficult part of picking one of them...



best looking burd?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

pootle said:


> Oh. I dun'know.  Haven't really considered it.  Why would it get locked.  Is it because the dragging thread iz too big?
> 
> Size-ist!



Nah, I kinda like the feel of this one (part 4) but sometime breaking in a new thread is as good as the warm feeling of the old one. Also it puts everyone from newbie to experience dragger on an even keel and weeds out the slackers.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> MARTY....MARRRRTTTTYY
> 
> Youve go to search for the hero inside yourself,
> Search for the secrets you hide.
> ...



it had only just gone !


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 13, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> phew! whacked out, day of interviews, all very good candidates, now comes the difficult part of picking one of them...



Pick someone really strange so you can talk about them on here


----------



## Pip (Aug 13, 2009)

I think I've been frauded  I went to Sainsburys and I've only got £8 in my account  I'm on the phone now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 13, 2009)

Pip said:


> I think I've been frauded  I went to Sainsburys and I've only got £8 in my account  I'm on the phone now



 Not good - but if you have hopefully you'll get the money back

(((Pip)))


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

Pip said:


> I think I've been frauded  I went to Sainsburys and I've only got £8 in my account  I'm on the phone now



Fuck...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2009)

Pip said:


> I think I've been frauded  I went to Sainsburys and I've only got £8 in my account  I'm on the phone now



OMG!!

Banks are usually pretty quick about putting the money back, some scrote cloned my card a couple of years ago, and took out £200 in tottenham! as if I would go to Tottenham at 5 to midnight and take out £200  I had the money back in 24 hours


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2009)

That sounds like juts the sort of thing you would do Mart


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> best looking burd?





QueenOfGoths said:


> Pick someone really strange so you can talk about them on here



all females, all (seemingly) pleasant and not my decision ultimately (i was asked to help out on the interview panel cos no-one else about). just done the scores and got 2 of them tied on the same points.....time to throw some application forms in the air and see which one lands face-up methinks.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

You were searching for the secrets you hide


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That sounds like juts the sort of thing you would do Mart



Me in Tottenham ?


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 13, 2009)

pootle said:


> thebeesonthewhatnow ovaltina?
> 
> Me and Foggerz and 5t3IIa are going to be here from about 5.30pm
> 
> ...



Would love to but have got to pick my bike up from Brixton Cycles or it will turn into a pumpkin


----------



## Pip (Aug 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That sounds like juts the sort of thing you would do Mart





I was going to buy booze and cake as well 
I've got an emergency £100 in an otherwise dead Post Office account so I'll be okay until it's sorted (in fact better off this week that I would have otherwise been) but  all the same.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> all females, all (seemingly) pleasant and not my decision ultimately (i was asked to help out on the interview panel cos no-one else about). just done the scores and got 2 of them tied on the same points.....time to throw some application forms in the air and see which one lands face-up methinks.



I chatted with a colleague recently and he couldn't decide between two good candidates out of four. He was all worried beacuse, by accident, the wo were both good looking women. I had to convince him that it was OK to choose the good one who he got on with


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> all females, all (seemingly) pleasant and not my decision ultimately (i was asked to help out on the interview panel cos no-one else about). just done the scores and got 2 of them tied on the same points.....time to throw some application forms in the air and see which one lands face-up methinks.



pics?


----------



## pootle (Aug 13, 2009)

Pip said:


> I was going to buy booze and cake as well
> I've got an emergency £100 in an otherwise dead Post Office account so I'll be okay until it's sorted (in fact better off this week that I would have otherwise been) but  all the same.



  that's a very good idea though, having a bit for an emergency put to one side.

I've been scammed/cloned a couple of times and had to borrow cash off mates which I hate doing!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

Heart FM playing Rick Astley now 

((((me))))


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh my god though kids I am _so_ thirsty


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


>



*humps monitor*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

I just sold some stuff, yay me!


----------



## pootle (Aug 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh my god though kids I am _so_ thirsty




My line manager and big team manager have both just left, which means I can sneak off at 5pm.  

I iz thirsty too!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2009)

pootle said:


> My line manager and big team manager have both just left, which means I can sneak off at 5pm.
> 
> I iz thirsty too!



Yes! Me too! See you there 

Oh wait - you going down Kingsway? I could meet you?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

I am thirsty too


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am thirsty too


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


>



What's that? The remains of a pint of foaming yanky omnisyrup? You loves that stuff don't you?


----------



## foo (Aug 13, 2009)

it's a map of the WORLD! 

i'm nearly done for the day, and despite posting on here like a fool, i've got rather a lot done. 

i've got to write a statement in support of my application though...

oh god. how do you even _start_ one of those?

tell me stella! how?!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2009)

Put your name on the top!


----------



## foo (Aug 13, 2009)

so far...

i'm brilliant i am. let me do that course my boss says i've got to do please. 

he'll pay for it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 13, 2009)

...


----------



## pootle (Aug 13, 2009)

foo said:


> i've got to write a statement in support of my application though...



*a flump who managed to get on a Masters course asks*

What's it for? I might be able to help?  

General rule of thumb when returning to education as an adult/mature learner (ha de harr!) places just want to see that you're committed to the course, and you know what it takes to be organised and see things through, more than actual knowledge of the subject.  They want to see you can organise yourself, your time etc etc.

That's was a rarely helpful post from me!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

Any draggers going to Beautiful Days Festival?


----------



## foo (Aug 13, 2009)

it's a career thing poot. i've 'got where i am today' (lol) through promotions etc. so only have a philosophy degree and a first line managment bollocky wanky thing. no youth work qualification, even though i've been at it for donkeys.

i have to be JNC qualified (still not really sure what that means..joint negotiating something) cos my boss has thrown his hands in the air, and wants to give up -  and let me manage our totally disfunctional and fucked up team. 

which will be nice. 

so it'll be a diploma (foundation degree i think) in Youth & Community. i was offered the M.A but bollocks to that frankly, the workload is huge and i'm not a natural academic. i think i'd go a bit mental. the diploma, i've been assured, will be enough to get me 'JNC qualified'. it'll take two years.

so poot. i'm not very organised but i'm good with adults and kids. i'm also good at setting things up and i'm passionate about the actual work i do. will that kind of thing do d'you reckon?

edit: re reading your post, obviously not. i can organise my time, i'm just not great at it...ok, i'm just going to lie.


----------



## foo (Aug 13, 2009)

i'm fucked really aren't i.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2009)

foo said:


> i'm fucked really aren't i.



No no. Just say what they want to hear. Bash it out now then finesse in the morning.

You can do it, you're foo


----------



## foo (Aug 13, 2009)

bless ya stella - you're right, just start it and knock something out. then leave it til tomorrow. thanks x

i hate writing this kind of thing. i'm just shit at it - i keep wanting to write silly things and be daft....but i know i'm good at what i do, for work i mean. and i know i could definitely manage the team better than ole hothead ican'tcope mental shouty bossman. (even though i've never really wanted to be a manager...)

fuck being conflicted, i'm going to google for examples.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

You got no brains! You no plan! You need mates for plan! Listen - I got plan for you. 






Tomorrow is Watership Down theme day....

YOU STUPID BUNNIES!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 13, 2009)

foo said:


> bless ya stella - you're right, just start it and knock something out. then leave it til tomorrow. thanks x
> 
> i hate writing this kind of thing. i'm just shit at it - i keep wanting to write silly things and be daft....but i know i'm good at what i do, for work i mean. and i know i could definitely manage the team better than ole hothead ican'tcope mental shouty bossman. (even though i've never really wanted to be a manager...)
> 
> fuck being conflicted, i'm going to google for examples.



Outline your reasons for wanting the job/career.
Evidence relevant educational and employment experiences.
Demonstrate with examples how you have met the job spec in other roles, and/or an interest in training.


----------



## pootle (Aug 14, 2009)

Ugghh. It's going to be a long day kids.  I've had the 2nd night of sleeping really badly and gave up lying in bed at about 5am this morning. 

*bashes self in head*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

There is the weekend on the horizon, a strange joy in the mind, nobody seems to know where the week goes, and what did work mean, or  is it a dream? 
Draggers, Dragging like fire, Draggers, why do you try and fail? How did the Monday that started so brightly, suddenly turn so pale? 
Draggers....


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

pootle said:


> Ugghh. It's going to be a long day kids.  I've had the 2nd night of sleeping really badly and gave up lying in bed at about 5am this morning.
> 
> *bashes self in head*



((pootle)) 

Hate not sleeping but hope that Friday means it will be easier to cope with? 

Friday is the place for us. Long, lazy sleeps, where the beer and the laughter carry, and the bed's as cozy as straw in a barn. That's where we ought to be. That's where we have to get to..


----------



## pootle (Aug 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hate not sleeping but hope that Friday means it will be easier to cope with?



Oddly, good music and good coffee is already raising my spirits.  And yes, it's friday.  Things always better on a friday.

And lol.  you've raised a  with your Watership Down haps.  You're really getting into this, aren't you? 

We aren't going to get myxomatosis by the end of the day are we?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

The myxomatosis does not affect the genus 'dragvilagus' luckily, it only causes localized skin tumors pootle-rah.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


>



I told you once that I was trying to impress you... I hope I have.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

I've come to ask if you'd like to join my Owsla 5t3IIa-rah


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 14, 2009)

Hellish morning coming up:






I've got to be at the office for a conference call at 9am 






But at the exact same time I'm supposed to be collecting my unrepaired bike from the repair shop, which has no space to store it and no parts until next week






AND I'm going to have about 4,000,000 words of corporate wank to translate into English before it gets sent to a designer.






Something's got to give - I reckon it's going to be the corporate wank! They only gave me two hours to do the whole thing anyway which is stupid. Client can wait.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Hellish morning coming up:



It's not exactly danger, it's... oh, I don't know. Something oppressive... like thunder.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't understand why anyone would watch Watership Down by choice? It's a terrifying film


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't understand why anyone would watch Watership Down by choice? It's a terrifying film



All the world will be your enemy, Dragger of a Thousand enemies. And when they catch you, they will kill you. But first they must catch you; digger, dragger, listener, runner, Dragger with the swift warning. Be cunning, and full of tricks, and your people will never be destroyed. 



Possibly my favourite book (at least in my younger years) and love the film. I left school and never saw anyone from school for years but one night in a theatre I bumped into a girl I was at school with and she said 'I remember you, you always had a copy of Watership Down in your hand' which made me happy. It is a little dark but also very light in places, the perfect Sunday film for me. 

_Though I'll probably get my ears chewed off for this... _


----------



## Voley (Aug 14, 2009)

Ahhh, Friday. I'm hoping for a whale / seagull / you've broke my phone-free day then a weekend of doing fuck all.


----------



## Voley (Aug 14, 2009)

Speaking of seagulls, the gull in Watership Down says 'piss off' at one point. I was hugely impressed by this at the time.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

I would love your job... 

There's a dog loose in the woods!


----------



## Voley (Aug 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> There's a dog loose in the woods!



 

That's a common one if you do the out of hours shift. We've got a procedure for it and everything.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

Don't like it!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

NVP said:


> Speaking of seagulls, the gull in Watership Down says 'piss off' at one point. I was hugely impressed by this at the time.



Kehaar is


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Don't like it!



Do not make me get out the Plague Dogs


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 14, 2009)

I remember the look of confusion and exasperation on my dad's face when he let me and my sister watch it, thinking it was a cartoon, and came back to two sobbing children


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

Sai, 

This Lendri is thethuth to silflay so time to hop on the hrududu.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I told you once that I was trying to impress you... I hope I have.





Badgers said:


> I've come to ask if you'd like to join my Owsla 5t3IIa-rah





Badgers said:


> It's not exactly danger, it's... oh, I don't know. Something oppressive... like thunder.



 That just made me clap my hands and bounce like a fool. 

Draggers always need tricks!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm up and I'm not going to be late for work today because I've got the day off. 

*sits around in nightie*
*pours large coffee*
*paints toenails*


----------



## kittyP (Aug 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Sai,
> 
> This Lendri is thethuth to silflay so time to hop on the hrududu.



I saw blood on your lips as you left for work. Lucky for us I did, other wise you might have been quicker!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm going to be extremely late for work beacuse I am listening to the pop CD pootle made me 

She put the incorrect En Vogue song on it though


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2009)

kittyP said:


> I saw blood on your lips as you left for work.


it's bovine tb  we will have to cull badgers


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm going to be extremely late for work beacuse I am listening to the pop CD pootle made me
> 
> She put the incorrect En Vogue song on it though


so you can't walk and listen at the same time?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pours second coffee*
*runs bubble bath*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> so you can't walk and listen at the same time?



Can't bop in my undercrackers in the streets rather


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

From your private collection of  Gender Studies images?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> From your private collection of  Gender Studies images?


from an image search for undercrackers


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 14, 2009)

*imagines stella bopping in her undies*


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 14, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


>


Who is that?  

I had someone describing a similar contraption to me at the weekend


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Who is that?
> 
> I had someone describing a similar contraption to me at the weekend



Looks like that cunt Jack Black


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Looks like that cunt Jack Black



now you're in a good mood you're well set up for a happy friday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> now you're in a good mood you're well set up for a happy friday


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


>



Are you dressed yet?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

See 'wot u wearing' thread 

*POOTLES* I like the juice Kissy has smeared all over that All Saints tune


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> See 'wot u wearing' thread
> 
> *POOTLES* I like the juice Kissy has smeared all over that All Saints tune



Aren't you going to be late for work?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

_Extraordinarily_ late, yes


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> _Extraordinarily_ late, yes



Thought so. 

Why are you angry?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 14, 2009)

*starts another game of scrabble*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

Made it to work in good time
Read emails from fuckwits and answered a few in a pithy manner 
Had a black coffee with two sugars as there was no milk left in the fridge 
Walked to the shop with __~ in hand, picked up milk and pastries while whistling a happy tune to myself. 
Now 09:30 mark is passed it is time to actually do something constructive  

Boss man _might_ be popping in for lunch which _may_ mean I pull off the 1.5-2 hour lunch with 3-4 pints. 

Friday high jinx


----------



## pootle (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *POOTLES* I like the juice Kissy has smeared all over that All Saints tune



It's facking brilliant, eh?  It's my instant cheer up tune atm.  Had to put it on LOUD this morning to get me out of my flat.

For my next pop compilation, I'm putting one together of top remixes.  Far Too Loud doing Lily Allen anyone?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 14, 2009)

feel.like.shit.

went to pub after work. didn't come home til gorn midnight. 

seemed like a good idea at the time......


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> seemed like a good idea at the time......



Will we ever learn? 
Do we actually want to learn? 
Is fixing the hangover with more beer or greasy food actually worth having it in the first place? 
Why are we here, what is the meaning of it all?


----------



## pootle (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Looks like that cunt Jack Black



I can't bare Jack Black.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Will we ever learn?
> Do we actually want to learn?
> Is fixing the hangover with more beer or greasy food actually worth having it in the first place?
> Why are we here, what is the meaning of it all?


no.
yes.
not sure 
mines a black coffee thanx....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 14, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> no.
> yes.
> not sure
> mines a black coffee thanx....



Good Morning Paulie!!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2009)

morning all !


friday and that


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

Ack 

Am eating a madarin jelly with madarin segments _suspended_ in it. This is what happens when I get paid - more money than sense and just buy pretty things


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

How can we make you happier (aside from new thread title of course) 5t3IIa? 

Does this help at all?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ack
> 
> Am eating a madarin jelly with madarin segments _suspended_ in it. This is what happens when I get paid - more money than sense and just buy pretty things



You have jelly rage.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> How can we make you happier (aside from new thread title of course) 5t3IIa?
> 
> Does this help at all?



I don't need no 7% rise in volume


----------



## kittyP (Aug 14, 2009)

Should really have painted my toe nails earlier or done them last, now I am stuck here waiting for them to dry before I can do anything else. 
I don't have any remover either so there are splodges all over my skin 
I am rubbish at being a girl. 

Still bath soon and then pack to go meet mum and family friends in Greenwich.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

What kind of _cunt_ goes past the 14k posts mark by 89 posts and _doesn't even notice_? Some kind of mad posting frenzy fucker that's who 

Oh, I am so furious! I must be ovulating


----------



## kittyP (Aug 14, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> You have jelly rage.....



That is surely an oxymoron


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What kind of _cunt_ goes past the 14k posts mark by 89 posts and _doesn't even notice_? Some kind of mad posting frenzy fucker that's who
> 
> Oh, I am so furious! I must be ovulating


you've been very cross all week.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 14, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> feel.like.shit.
> 
> went to pub after work. didn't come home til gorn midnight.
> 
> seemed like a good idea at the time......



Hehehe - it always does seem like a good idea! 

Well morning my angels, the sun is out, it is Friday, and I am one step closer to my holiday.  

I have heard news from one of the centre landlords, and need to start handing the property over to him by end of September.  Jesus, there's a lot of work to do.  Not that I'm gonna do any today mind


----------



## kittyP (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What kind of _cunt_ goes past the 14k posts mark by 89 posts and _doesn't even notice_? Some kind of mad posting frenzy fucker that's who
> 
> Oh, I am so furious! I must be ovulating



I thought that we were suppose to be more relaxed and open during ovulation, so as to make us op for the sexy time and therefore procreation? 
Are you feeling horny too? Do I not know you well enough to ask that? Shall I get Badgers to ask you?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

kittyP said:


> I thought that we were suppose to be more relaxed and open during ovulation, so as to make us op for the sexy time and therefore procreation?
> Are you feeling horny too? Do I not know you well enough to ask that? Shall I get Badgers to ask you?



Yes I am and that's what's making me _furious_. I AM OUTRAGED.

Ive just PM'd Badgers for advice anyway


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you've been very cross all week.



I'm not really cross. I've caught the 'mad' thing off that cunt Pickmans


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


>



Exactly!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 14, 2009)

it's like 28 days or summit!!!?!!!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2009)

fuckers!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

Argh OK OK I'll stop


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2009)

that fuck we're happy again


----------



## pootle (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm happy again and have come back triumphantly from wanting to kill myself this morning


----------



## sojourner (Aug 14, 2009)

pootle said:


> I'm happy again and have come back triumphantly from wanting to kill myself this morning



Hurrah!  Beers all round!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Hurrah!  Beers all round!



I think that was the problem in the first place tbh


----------



## sojourner (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I think that was the problem in the first place tbh



Oh

Oh well, it's Friday though, and Saturdays are the best days to be hungover on, cos you can drink AGAIN on Sundays


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

Woo hoo


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oh
> 
> Oh well, it's Friday though, and Saturdays are the best days to be hungover on, cos you can drink AGAIN on Sundays



and drink again on Saturday too !


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

I think that tonight I am going to go home via Sainsbury's and buy exciting stuff like washing up liquid and bleach and then tidy my castle and do some laundry 

Then I'm going to has a few beers and go to bed early and ovulate quietly to myself


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

Hot in SW18, really sunny and people are sunbathing in the park. 
Just found someones driving license in the street too, should I eBay it or what?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

*TWO WOMEN TALKING *

Woman 1: Oh! You got a haircut! That's so cute! 
Woman 2: Do you think so? I wasn't sure when she gave me the mirror. I mean, you don't think it's too fluffy looking? 
Woman 1: No, it's perfect. I'd love to get my hair cut like that, but I think my face is too wide. I'm pretty much stuck with this stuff I think. 
Woman 2: Are you serious? I think your face is adorable. And you could easily get one of those layer cuts - that would look so cute I think. I was actually going to do that except that I was afraid it would accent my long neck. 
Woman 1: Oh - that's funny! I would love to have your neck! Anything to take attention away from these football player shoulders of mine. 
Woman 2: Are you kidding? I know girls that would love to have your shoulders. Everything drapes so well on you. I mean, look at my arms, see how short they are? If I had your shoulders I could get clothes to fit me so much easier.

*TWO MEN TALKING *

Man 1: Haircut? 
Man 2: Yeah.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hot in SW18, really sunny and people are sunbathing in the park.
> Just found someones driving license in the street too, should I eBay it or what?



male or female?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hot in SW18, really sunny and people are sunbathing in the park.
> Just found someones driving license in the street too, should I eBay it or what?



new identity !  credit cards ftw - buy badger treats


----------



## Yetman (Aug 14, 2009)

Morning double baggers 

At some point last night I ended up spinning around in some mephyldrephylketboozehole and thought I wouldnt awaken til next week in ancient greece or something but I'm back and in good form so you can stop rushing around flapping bits of paper and screaming 'wheres yetman!?!?' like you have been all morning. Its ok. Sit down. Take a hold of yourselves for gods sake woman.

Today booze will be avoided. Tis the downfall of many a fine man, instead I intend to indulge in the arts, the work of the great Sir Walter Raleigh and the investigation of the missing/stolen snood. I may be some time.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> male or female?



Male, from Zimbabwe too  



marty21 said:


> new identity !  credit cards ftw - buy badger treats



Sweet 

Sadly I just can't do it, plus he lives in the flats above my office


----------



## sojourner (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> ovulate quietly to myself



You'll be needing to buy fresh batteries then - or remember to recharge the ones you have


----------



## pootle (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I think that was the problem in the first place tbh



Nah - it takes more than that to do me in. In fact my hangovers are minimal of late, wierdly.

Several nights if insomnia after a festival have done me in. But I'm now moving into the slightly demented, euphoric phase of exhaustion


----------



## sojourner (Aug 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> and drink again on Saturday too !



No no, my days of drinking through a hangover are long gone.  I'm a total pussy now - it's a day of being couch-ridden, and eating lots of nice food.  I can't even spliff on a hangover


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> You'll be needing to buy fresh batteries then - or remember to recharge the ones you have



Is rechargeable


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> No no, my days of drinking through a hangover are long gone.  I'm a total pussy now - it's a day of being couch-ridden, and eating lots of nice food.  I can't even spliff on a hangover



wuss!


----------



## prunus (Aug 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> *TWO MEN TALKING *
> 
> Man 1: Haircut?
> Man 2: Yeah.



You know some unusually loquacious men there, tbh.


----------



## prunus (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is rechargeable



Mine is


----------



## sojourner (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is rechargeable


----------



## sojourner (Aug 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> wuss!



I know.  My only defence is that I would probably die if I attempted to drink anything the next day, having sunk so much the night before.  Exploding liver - no fun


----------



## pootle (Aug 14, 2009)

Yetman said:


> At some point last night I ended up spinning around in some *mephyldrephylketboozehole *and thought I wouldnt awaken til next week in ancient greece or something but I'm back and in good form so you can stop rushing around flapping bits of paper and screaming 'wheres yetman!?!?' like you have been all morning. Its ok. Sit down. Take a hold of yourselves for gods sake woman.



You're my new hero


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

Corporate Man just had a call from one of his kids. 
Sadly I have to report that tuffy the hamster died in the night.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Corporate Man just had a call from one of his kids.
> Sadly I have to report that tuffy the hamster died in the night.



poor tufty


----------



## sojourner (Aug 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Corporate Man just had a call from one of his kids.
> Sadly I have to report that tuffy the hamster died in the night.



pointless fucking pets anyway, hamsters.  they do fuck all.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> poor tufty



TUFFY, TUFFY FFS 

Have some fucking respect


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> TUFFY, TUFFY FFS
> 
> Have some fucking respect



sorry, he was good to me as well


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

He is with Jade (and Katona soon we hope) and Di on a cloud playing table tennis


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> He is with Jade (and Katona soon we hope) and Di on a cloud playing table tennis



He might be with Jacko, Shipman and West getting tubed


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> He might be with Jacko, Shipman and West getting tubed



Gere?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 14, 2009)

Yo - at home today. Legs wobbly, head wobbly, tummy wobbly. I haz an ill 

Btw - we once had three hamsters in the space of about 7 months and each of the little fuckers died. RIP SuperBub (the Psycho), Marvin and The Doctor but I thought could have survived longer than 3 months!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yo - at home today. Legs wobbly, head wobbly, tummy wobbly. I haz an ill
> 
> Btw - we once had three hamsters in the space of about 7 months and each of the little fuckers died. RIP SuperBub (the Psycho), Marvin and The Doctor but I thought could have survived longer than 3 months!



Wtf did you do to them????

I had goldfish that lasted _years_...until I moved to London and left them with my mummy who absolved herself of all responsibility and they snuffed it


----------



## sojourner (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear you're feeling ill queeny 

But - why 3 hamsters?  What is the appeal of hamsters?  they eat, drink water, shit, run around a wheel, and wiggle their noses, and that seems to be all they do


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Wtf did you do to them????
> 
> I had goldfish that lasted _years_...until I moved to London and left them with my mummy who absolved herself of all responsibility and they snuffed it



Fuck knows - we gave them a little ball to run around in and everything! My bother-in-law used to poke pencils through the bars at them so maybe it was fright.



sojourner said:


> Sorry to hear you're feeling ill queeny
> 
> But - why 3 hamsters?  What is the appeal of hamsters?  they eat, drink water, shit, run around a wheel, and wiggle their noses, and that seems to be all they do



For some reason Mr.QofG's wanted one and when they started dying off we replaced them....until I laughed when he told me the last one had died the he grumpily said that perhaps we shouldn't get another one  

They are very cute but .... rather dull.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

What did MrK think of them? Not impressed I should imagine


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What did MrK think of them? Not impressed I should imagine



It was a few years before MrK...I imagine he would not have approved


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It was a few years before MrK...I imagine he would not have approved



Cat thought process:

What _is_ that thing?
No no - don't wave it in front of my face
You think you're funny don't you?
Don't put it on my back oh ffs
Oh it died


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah, hamsters are crap.  At least you can eat rabbits.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> Yeah, hamsters are crap.  At least you can eat rabbits.



What are you doing here? You've had your chance to make yourself useful


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 14, 2009)

you can eat hamsters, it's just the bones get stuck in your teeth.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2009)

i have just put in a leave form for the week of 21st to the 27th of december - haven't been allowed to book any since may and have nearly 300 hours to take - they better give me this as i have worked 3 xmases in a row


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What are you doing here? You've had your chance to make yourself useful



ere wot?


----------



## pootle (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa!   be nice! 

*offers welcome c*** to occasional drag visitors OU and FractionFella*



Facking hell though at OU! It's surely got to be your turn for Christmas off? 

I've eaten my lunch already.  It's going to be a long afternoon


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

Seeing as my rabbit related start to the day was mostly ignored I feel it is time for the hamster/fish discussion to end


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

Watership Down is not to be used lightly


----------



## Yetman (Aug 14, 2009)

pootle said:


> You're my new hero



Anytime toots, we should hang out together, save some cash and head off on the dusty ol' trail to nowheresville Alabama with nothing but a pocket full of acid and a big bag of magic, whaddyasay? 

And while we're on the subject of hampsters, did I tell you about my mate who was looking after his mates hampster and forgot to feed it? Came back one day and it wasnt moving. He thought it was dead. It wasnt. It was worse. It had EATEN ITS OWN FEET 

Aparently its a common thing with them  I must say I've been tempted before but if it came down to it I'd start with an area of a little less value - although hampsters feet do look a bit like bacon formed into tiny little hands so I _can_ see the attraction.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2009)

pootle said:


> Facking hell though at OU! It's surely got to be your turn for Christmas off?



it doesn't work like that - it's completely random (well sort of, hard to explain)


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2009)

Lunch time approaches - only the afternoon left


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Lunch time approaches - only the afternoon left



This ^ ^ 

I was hoping for the pub but £ will not allow. 
As a back up I was hoping for the sun to allow a can in the park with a book but it seems to have gone. 
What to do, what to do?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Anytime toots, we should hang out together, save some cash and head off on the dusty ol' trail to nowheresville Alabama with nothing but a pocket full of acid and a big bag of magic, whaddyasay?
> 
> And while we're on the subject of hampsters, did I tell you about my mate who was looking after his mates hampster and forgot to feed it? Came back one day and it wasnt moving. He thought it was dead. It wasnt. It was worse. It had EATEN ITS OWN FEET
> 
> Aparently its a common thing with them  I must say I've been tempted before but if it came down to it I'd start with an area of a little less value - although hampsters feet do look a bit like bacon formed into tiny little hands so I _can_ see the attraction.




This is why I am a pescatarian. I fucking _hate_ animals


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

((fish))


----------



## pootle (Aug 14, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> it doesn't work like that - it's completely random (well sort of, hard to explain)




It's not that random.  It seems to be mostly YOU!


----------



## pootle (Aug 14, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Anytime toots, we should hang out together, save some cash and head off on the dusty ol' trail to nowheresville Alabama with nothing but a pocket full of acid and a big bag of magic, whaddyasay?



*nods head enthusiatically*

*racks up a crossfader and gets a couple of balloons for the road*

*remembers to alter death in service beneficiary on work pension from knobface ex to my mum and kitten out of twisted kitten before hitting aforementioned road*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

Bat country


----------



## Yetman (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> This is why I am a pescatarian. I fucking _hate_ animals



What you only eat Joe Pesci? 

Oh no sorry that is a pesciatarian, my mistake


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

sloth, much sloth, can't be arsssss...


----------



## Yetman (Aug 14, 2009)

pootle said:


> *nods head enthusiatically*
> 
> *racks up a crossfader and gets a couple of balloons for the road*
> 
> *remembers to alter death in service beneficiary on work pension from knobface ex to my mum and kitten out of twisted kitten before hitting aforementioned road*



Excellent work. I'll alter mine to go to Atomic out of Atomic Kitten (thats not Kantona is it? Need to check that first actually) then I'll pick you up at high noon. Bring socks, its gonna get mighty cold out there


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 14, 2009)

Yetman said:


> And while we're on the subject of hampsters, did I tell you about my mate who was looking after his mates hampster and forgot to feed it? Came back one day and it wasnt moving. He thought it was dead. It wasnt. It was worse. It had EATEN ITS OWN FEET



jesus fucking christ.


----------



## Pip (Aug 14, 2009)

How do you forget to feed a pet?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Kantona



One of life's natural winners and a rare talent


----------



## Yetman (Aug 14, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> jesus fucking christ.



I know. He said it looked disgustingly satisfied but there was still a glint in its eye which eeked of suppressed acknowledgement of hard times ahead....


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 14, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I know. He said it looked disgustingly satisfied but there was still a glint in its eye which eeked of suppressed acknowledgement of hard times ahead....



was this recently? the hamster just probably assumed it was the recession. 

I wonder if the feet actually did taste like bacon...


----------



## Yetman (Aug 14, 2009)

Pip said:


> How do you forget to feed a pet?



The same way you forget to feed you slippery deformed half brother, Mungo, who lives in a cage in the attic. You just forget


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 14, 2009)

what happened to the hamster with bloody stumps then?  

did he spade it?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have to sit by the phone now waiting for somebody to call me back who might give me a job. She went for her lunch ages ago. I want to go for mine.


----------



## Yetman (Aug 14, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> what happened to the hamster with bloody stumps then?
> 
> did he spade it?



....I dont actually know! I'll email him now and ask him 

They probably keep it on top of the telly or something. Not like its gonna run anywhere is it. If they did I bet its plotting its revenge like mad


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

Argh goddamit I am so bored


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 14, 2009)

I worked with this guy once who's mates had this retarded kid and they took him on a day out too the zoo with his social worker. 

Because he was being so well behaved they agreed to let him go off on his own for half an hour and then meet back at some specific point. He didn't turn up there and so they obviously scoured the zoo. 

Eventually they found him in the car park soaking wet and clutching his rucksack to his chest saying constantly over and over 'I wanna go home I wanna go home' so they think he's properly freaking out and chuck him in the back of their car to get him out of there asap, all he did was clutch his rucksack on the back seat saying over and over 'I wanna go home I wanna go home'

As soon as they get home he bolts upstairs and locks himself in the bathroom for several hours, they eventually bust the door open and immediately realise why he was being difficult...

He'd only gone and stolen a fucking penguin init, he'd filled the bath up with water and the poor fucker was jumping in and out of it


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 14, 2009)

Yetman said:


> ....I dont actually know! I'll email him now and ask him



 yeah ask him


----------



## fogbat (Aug 14, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I worked with this guy once who's mates had this retarded kid and they took him on a day out too the zoo with his social worker.
> 
> Because he was being so well behaved they agreed to let him go off on his own for half an hour and then meet back at some specific point. He didn't turn up there and so they obviously scoured the zoo.
> 
> ...



I've heard this story, too 

Friend of a friend, innit?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

That's what I thought


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Argh goddamit I am so bored


an inventive mind always finds something interesting to do


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 14, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I've heard this story, too
> 
> Friend of a friend, innit?



fuck knows, but it's seriously funny 

the teller of the story told it in such a brilliant way that I nearly died.

or maybe we know the same people


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> an inventive mind always finds something interesting to do



I could beat you to death with a imaginatively large stick - fancy that?


----------



## Yetman (Aug 14, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I worked with this guy once who's mates had this retarded kid and they took him on a day out too the zoo with his social worker.
> 
> Because he was being so well behaved they agreed to let him go off on his own for half an hour and then meet back at some specific point. He didn't turn up there and so they obviously scoured the zoo.
> 
> ...



Get the fuck outta here!


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 14, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Get the fuck outta here!



it's probably all lies, but it's funny shit.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 14, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> fuck knows, but it's seriously funny
> 
> the teller of the story told it in such a brilliant way that I nearly died.
> 
> or maybe we know the same people



I definitely want it to be true


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I could beat you to death with a imaginatively large stick - fancy that?


you'd be hard pushed to do that at work.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I worked with this guy once who's mates had this retarded kid and they took him on a day out too the zoo with his social worker.
> 
> Because he was being so well behaved they agreed to let him go off on his own for half an hour and then meet back at some specific point. He didn't turn up there and so they obviously scoured the zoo.
> 
> ...


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 14, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I definitely want it to be true



me too


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> you'd be hard pushed to do that at work.



I'm not at work. I'm on the wifi in the Foundry.


----------



## Yetman (Aug 14, 2009)

You'd hear it cheeping. How would he catch it? How would a penguin fit in a rucksack? Its bollocks man. If it was possible I'd have done it ages ago, I've always wanted a pet penguin. And a minature hippo, dyed blue. Minature pink elephant as well if poss, ta.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 14, 2009)

Yetman said:


> You'd hear it cheeping. How would he catch it? How would a penguin fit in a rucksack? Its bollocks man. If it was possible I'd have done it ages ago, I've always wanted a pet penguin. And a minature hippo, dyed blue. Minature pink elephant as well if poss, ta.



do penguins cheep then?  

a penguin would easily fit in a rucksack, they are rucksack shaped ffs 

I always wanted a tiny hippo too


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm not at work. I'm on the wifi in the Foundry.


there's more chance of me going to your work than there is of me going to the foundry


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm not at work. I'm on the wifi in the Foundry.



What? You didn't get there until 10am at least.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 14, 2009)

the foundry has the best grime toilets   shame it's gonna get turned into flats.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2009)

not much of a shame.


----------



## pootle (Aug 14, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Bring socks, its gonna get mighty cold out there



Will do. I give good socks:





By pootle07 at 2009-08-14


oops - wrong way up, but mine are the leopard print ones


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 14, 2009)

Stella, do they have poetry on this arvo? Will the worm lady be performing?


----------



## pootle (Aug 14, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> the foundry has the best grime toilets   shame it's gonna get turned into flats.



The Foundry toilets has some ace graf amongst to the cod, psuedo feminist scrawling 

Lots of trashed couriers too


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

I lied! I lied! _*I lied OK!*_ I'm at work and I don't even have the inventivness to go outside for a fag!

x6bn


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 14, 2009)

penguin ftw


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I lied! I lied! _*I lied OK!*_ I'm at work and I don't even have the inventivness to go outside for a fag!
> 
> x6bn



 That's disappointing actually.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I lied! I lied! _*I lied OK!*_ I'm at work and I don't even have the inventivness to go outside for a fag!
> 
> x6bn


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

I assure you both that I'm face down sobbing at my desk right this second. Guilt and fear. And boredom. Ovulation also.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I assure you both that I'm face down sobbing at my desk right this second



Yes, well okay...but nobody likes a cry baby.... 


*runs*


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 14, 2009)

pootle said:


> The Foundry toilets has some ace graf amongst to the cod, psuedo feminist scrawling
> 
> Lots of trashed couriers too



eurgh, feminazis.


----------



## Yetman (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ovulation also.



You should save them and make your own roe, that'd cheer you up


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

*wields enormous imaginary stick*

Which one. Of you. Cunts. Wants some?


----------



## pootle (Aug 14, 2009)

But yeah sista, a woman needs a man like a fish needs a bicycle.

*spew*

What if it's a courier fish? huh?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *wields enormous imaginary stick*
> 
> Which one. Of you. Cunts. Wants some?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 14, 2009)

Yetman said:


> You should save them and make your own roe, that'd cheer you up



JESUS!!!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *wields enormous imaginary stick*
> 
> Which one. Of you. Cunts. Wants some?



I don't think you should consider the egg being released this month as a 'good' one to fertilise my dear. I have a feeling the child would be a bit of a 'difficult/tempremental' sort...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I have a feeling the child would be a bit of a 'difficult/tempremental' sort...


much like the mother?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


>



I'll quote this lolling before you edit it 

_We both saw that corpse_


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I don't think you should consider the egg being released this month as a 'good' one to fertilise my dear. I have a feeling the child would be a bit of a 'difficult/tempremental' sort...



Good god woman! I don't want it fertilised!  Not next month's neither


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

Just went to le boozer as my mind needed sedating somewhat. 

Got my special outside table facing the wall outside the PR company that only seems to employ attractive women aged between 20 and 30. These women tend to (on hot days) sit on a wall outside their office and take their lunches or smoke and gossip. While women are skilled at wearing shorter skirts and managing to keep their thighs clenched it is impossible for a full 60 minutes. Now some people may consider this type of action lecherous or even 'rapy' at the extreme but I consider acceptable..... More than acceptable it is a RIGHT and no man or woman is going to take away my rights dammit!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

How many snatches did you spot then?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Good god woman! I don't want it fertilised!  Not next month's neither



This doesn't read right at all


----------



## foo (Aug 14, 2009)

dutty.

hey StellBelle - i finished that statement - and i did manage to get 'i'm brilliant' in there. it's now going in the post. thanks for your help, and miss pootle too!  xx


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

foo said:


> dutty.
> 
> hey StellBelle - i finished that statement - and i did manage to get 'i'm brilliant' in there. it's now going in the post. thanks for your help, and miss pootle too!  xx



Of course it's brilliant 











Not that it matters - they just want your guaranteed corporate cash and will take on any old dimwit


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> How many snatches did you spot then?



I need more than two hands to answer this


----------



## Yetman (Aug 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just went to le boozer as my mind needed sedating somewhat.
> 
> Got my special outside table facing the wall outside the PR company that only seems to employ attractive women aged between 20 and 30. These women tend to (on hot days) sit on a wall outside their office and take their lunches or smoke and gossip. While women are skilled at wearing shorter skirts and managing to keep their thighs clenched it is impossible for a full 60 minutes. Now some people may consider this type of action lecherous or even 'rapy' at the extreme but I consider acceptable..... More than acceptable it is a RIGHT and no man or woman is going to take away my rights dammit!!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 14, 2009)

it's what's going on in his trousers department that worries me....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

Needs both hands apparently.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 14, 2009)

it must be gigantic!!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> it must be gigantic!!!



or hard to find


----------



## foo (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Not that it matters - they just want your guaranteed corporate cash and will take on any old dimwit





i love you.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

foo said:


> i love you.





You're gonna get such a big squeeze off me


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You're gonna get such a big squeeze off me



remember to disinfect yourself afterwards.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> remember to disinfect yourself afterwards.



Oh, is she filthy? 


















Even better


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, is she filthy?



do priests like fucking small boys?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> do priests like fucking small boys?



Bears in woods smeared with their own shit


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 14, 2009)

exactly.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 14, 2009)

oooOOOooo just had an interesting chat with the boss.  Apparently, one of the landlords is very interested in taking me on to run one of the sites, as well as help him out on his residential property side of things!  Wants to meet me to discuss it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

Ooooh irons in the fire


----------



## sojourner (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ooooh irons in the fire



Totally unexpected irons int fire!  Even bettererererer.  This guy is fucking loaded too, his resi business is doing really well, despite the recession!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> oooOOOooo just had an interesting chat with the boss.  Apparently, one of the landlords is very interested in taking me on to run one of the sites, as well as help him out on his residential property side of things!  Wants to meet me to discuss it



That is very


----------



## pootle (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice one Soj!

In other news: Will This Day Ever End?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 14, 2009)

I am going to be all on my ownio this evening as Mr. QofG's is of to see *whispers* U2 

I would get drunk but as I am wobbling about anyway that is probably not a good idea. I would eat chocolate but 
a. I am too fat already
b. I haven't got any

That only leaves posting shit on the internet....again!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks chaps!  has really rounded off my week has that   am gagging for a spliff and a glass of wine now but daren't in case he rings me


----------



## Yetman (Aug 14, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am going to be all on my ownio this evening as Mr. QofG's is of to see *whispers* U2
> 
> I would get drunk but as I am wobbling about anyway that is probably not a good idea. I would eat chocolate but
> a. I am too fat already
> ...



Erm, what about painting leaves all over your walls so you get that 'in-garden' feeling from the comfort of your own living room? I'd have thought that option was plainly obvious?

How about that cupboard thats needed tidying for the past_ n _years?

There are millions of things for you to do! Get whittling that stick or laying those mole traps. Learn the hammond organ or read 'Brain Surgery for Dummies' then surprise the hubby with an impromptu operation whilst he sleeps. The possibilities are endless my dear


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> oooOOOooo just had an interesting chat with the boss.  Apparently, one of the landlords is very interested in taking me on to run one of the sites, as well as help him out on his residential property side of things!  Wants to meet me to discuss it



Always fancied that job ^ ^

Done the residential stuff alone but not with a site base too.


----------



## pootle (Aug 14, 2009)

*kicks clock*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> oooOOOooo just had an interesting chat with the boss.  Apparently, one of the landlords is very interested in taking me on to run one of the sites, as well as help him out on his residential property side of things!  Wants to meet me to discuss it


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 14, 2009)

already at home, scooted at 3, got me haircut and looking sharp, now bath time in readiness for night on the razzle dazzle, enjoy yourselves guys and gals


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

*yawn*


*jaw cracks*


Ugh


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm mildly frustrated.  I've nearly finished what I was writing and I just need a couple of minor bits of info to finish off with, and I don't know where to get them.  I've emailed someone who almost certainly will know ... so now there's almost nothing I can do until he gets back to me.

I may as well go home now tbh.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> I'm mildly frustrated.  I've nearly finished what I was writing and I just need a couple of minor bits of info to finish off with, and I don't know where to get them.  I've emailed someone who almost certainly will know ... so now there's almost nothing I can do until he gets back to me.
> 
> I may as well go home now tbh.



Ask us. We might know


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ask us. We might know



I'd be very surprised tbh. One thing I'm not aware of Urban having is an expert on the agricultural history of the eighteenth and early nineteenth centuries.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

Permission to speak capitalist SIR?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> I'd be very surprised tbh. One thing I'm not aware of Urban having is an expert on the agricultural history of the eighteenth and early nineteenth centuries.





Doesn't trust us


----------



## pootle (Aug 14, 2009)

Right.  I'm going to wash up my mug and fack off home.

See some of you in Brockley laterz  

Have ace weekends the rest of yous

*mwah*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2009)

*mwah*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

You plenty good fellas


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2009)

have a good un all


----------



## sojourner (Aug 14, 2009)

mwah to you all

see y'all monday!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

Just done a BIG bit of business and feeling fucking awesome. 
Logging out slowly and edging towards door now.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just done a BIG bit of business and feeling fucking awesome.
> Logging out slowly and edging towards door now.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just done a BIG bit of business and feeling fucking awesome.
> Logging out slowly and edging towards door now.



  nice end of the week for sojjy and bajjy


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

We rule and ting


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2009)

It has been an emotional week, I am off to chill


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 14, 2009)

Aaaaarggh - just spent an hour doing some embroiddery and I've done it wrong. Bollocks 

Now I've got to unpick it and start again.....I want to cry!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 14, 2009)

wHHHelll

Mr potential new boss rang me, to make an appointment to talk - and dropped some very positive heavy hints 


and none of you will probably see this til Monday, but I just thought I'd share


----------



## Annierak (Aug 14, 2009)

May I just nip on this thread to wish you luck Soj? 

It does sound positive and exciting. Great news our kid


----------



## sojourner (Aug 14, 2009)

Annierak said:


> May I just nip on this thread to wish you luck Soj?
> 
> It does sound positive and exciting. Great news our kid



You may 

And thank you, it's appreciated


----------



## Voley (Aug 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> wHHHelll
> 
> Mr potential new boss rang me, to make an appointment to talk - and dropped some very positive heavy hints



Ace.  Best of luck with it. Is this the 'child zone operator' or whatever it was called?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 14, 2009)

NVP said:


> Ace.  Best of luck with it. Is this the 'child zone operator' or whatever it was called?



Cheers mate

no - this is, if you check back a couple of pages rolleyes:), one of the landlords of one the properties i already manage, is very interested in taking me on to run his site, and get involved in his residential property stuff (new build - not some skanky cheap landlord!)

totally unexpected!

he knows what wage i'm on too.  so i have room for negotiation


----------



## Voley (Aug 14, 2009)

Ahh, good stuff.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> wHHHelll
> 
> Mr potential new boss rang me, to make an appointment to talk - and dropped some very positive heavy hints
> 
> ...



I saw it, and good luck


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 16, 2009)

Early Glumday posting. If I want to be in any sort of fit state tomorrow I should really go to bed now  Has had a busy weekend and am _knackered _


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2009)

Blimey, it is already 9pm!!! 
Where do the weekends go people?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 16, 2009)

Day off tomorrow 

Will still have to be up early to take other half to the garage though


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 16, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Day off tomorrow



Snap.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 16, 2009)

this thread should be dead now.

it's making me uneasy tbh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 16, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> this thread should be dead now.
> 
> it's making me uneasy tbh



That Badgers has plans


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 16, 2009)

he's doing some dodgy post-promotion if you ask me....


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Will still have to be up early to take other half to the garage though



Fake a sicky saying you can't drive? 



I had a work call about 5pm today (the lords day?) asking if I can do a meeting tomorrow at 3pm with what is potentially a BIG client I have been stalking. This is not an issue but he insists on coming to my office to check out my operation which is a little troubling. Normally I schmooze his type in the hotel bars of Soho and my office is far removed from this. 

Oh well, only a three day week for me this week


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> this thread should be dead now.
> 
> it's making me uneasy tbh





5t3IIa said:


> That Badgers has plans





Paulie Tandoori said:


> he's doing some dodgy post-promotion if you ask me....



The Drag is everywhere, it is all around us, even now in this very thread. You can see it when you look out your window or when you turn on television. You can feel it when you go to work, when you go to church, when you pay your taxes. It is the world that has been pulled over to blind you from the truth


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 16, 2009)

told ya


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> told ya



In this thread we are not really just posting we are really flying on a craft called the Draguchadnezzar which is the core where we broadcast our pirate signal and hack into the servers.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 16, 2009)

i think you need to go to bed mate.......


----------



## Relahni (Aug 16, 2009)

fucking work.....................


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Well? COME ON


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

Actually not feeling too tired or meh on this Monday. 
Slept ok and the weather looks warm out there today which helps  

Have to iron a shirt, wash my fetid body and then bumble out the door to work. Have got a pretty busy day ahead plus a big meeting at 15:00 but am hoping this kills the drag somewhat. Maybe this is optimism and I have some nasty surprise waiting for me this morning.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

No new thread?

ants new thread


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> No new thread?
> 
> ants new thread



ants have little to do with this


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

*Wants!11!*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

I could start the news thread to mark my 20k? 
Or you could start the new thread to mark your 15k? 
We could start it on the 09.09.09 (at about 09:09) to stir things up a bit?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

No no 'we' should have started one at 10k


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Or you can start one at 20k

I am almost passed caring


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

It has gone too far


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am almost passed caring



The use of the  makes us confident that you do care, that you care more than a Care Bear?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Grrr


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

Actually I have my 20k writted (in my head) so that is a non-starter.
I am away from the Drag 20/08 - 27/08 so will leave this thread in your hands and at your mercy.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

*makes cunning face*

Where you going? Somewhere nice?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

Right gotta go iron. 
If I had one of these my life would be complete.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *makes cunning face*
> 
> Where you going? Somewhere nice?



Here then onto here


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Here then onto here



Lovely plans


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

Right, bath time. 
If I had one of these my life would be complete.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Here then onto here



nice, been to both, the second here is


----------



## pootle (Aug 17, 2009)

Morning kids! Am I alone in thinking lets just keep this thread?

How were your weekends? 

Mine was well hectic but  

Am a tired but happy Flump this am 

*mwah*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

Right, commute time. 
If I had one of these my life would be complete.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

I am knackered and ache all over due to unexpected exercise


----------



## prunus (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am knackered and ache all over due to unexpected exercise



Pulled, did you?   Good work.

Morning all, joy unbounded.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

This is how I imagine the people that emailed me over the weekend look.


----------



## rennie (Aug 17, 2009)

I am back.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

You have settled my stomach


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Ugh ugh ugh


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

Hmmm.... 

My main competitor has just emailed me wanting me to do some work for him? 
Our companies are the same (mine was set up first) so what is he up to?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> My main competitor has just emailed me wanting me to do some work for him?
> Our companies are the same (mine was set up first) so what is he up to?



Maybe wants to know what you are charging or see how busy you are...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

He knows because I publish my rates and results but he does not. 
My clients tell me what he charges and what his results are. 

Interesting that his is (on his homepage) naming and shaming all companies that have made late payments.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

My tip for the day: 

Spending all day drinking Stella in the sun then eating a bag and a half of Tesco economy noodles does not make for a firm stool.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh good god


----------



## pootle (Aug 17, 2009)

rennie said:


> I am back.



Hey rennie!

Good hollybobs then?

Where's Soj too? Is she talking new opportunities this morning or what?  Wonder how it's going...good, hopefully!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

We all poo 5t3IIa


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

In my current weakened state I  got a visual in stunning clarity


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> We all poo 5t3IIa



But not stella and noodle poos we don't...ew..


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> My tip for the day:
> 
> Spending all day drinking Stella in the sun then eating a bag and a half of Tesco economy noodles does not make for a firm stool.



my tip for the day, when staying in a hotel, always keep the card thingie on you at ALL times, it will come in handy, when you find yourself naked outside the room, with no way of getting back in, other than walking down to reception in the buff and finding the hotel manager


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

My life. Is ruined. 

New building with a canteen! Porridge is 55p! Porridge at EAT down the road is £1.47! How much of a win should this be? Lik 97% win!

But no - the porrigde here is a stinking travesty and is fucking FOUL. I just put sugar in to try and tasty it up and it was a waste of sugar 

What's going on?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Come on! Chitty chat with me! I need help to stay awake!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Come on! Chitty chat with me! I need help to stay awake!



the porridge hasn't revived you?


----------



## pootle (Aug 17, 2009)

Did you see your mate on the plinth yesterday? What was he doing?

I met a telly star yesterday


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2009)

anyone else (apart from me and badgers) been locked naked out of their hotel room?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> anyone else (apart from me and badgers) been locked naked out of their hotel room?


not as such, no.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> the porridge hasn't revived you?



It's shit porridge! I am nibbling and glaring at it  



pootle said:


> Did you see your mate on the plinth yesterday? What was he doing?
> 
> I met a telly star yesterday



Yes! I posted in the plinth thread! At 16mins and 4 seconds he goes 'Stella! Hallo lovely!' or something and takes my pic 

Who did you meet?!


----------



## pootle (Aug 17, 2009)

Nope! to any sort of naked locked outdoors haps.  I did manage to lock myself out of my old house TWICE in about 10 minutes when I was moving out, and was in my PJ's though.

As for tv stars, I met the bloke who is the barman who does all the annoying voices in that drink driving advert.  He's going to be in the 2nd series of "Being Human" too.  I've read the script of the first episode!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> not as such, no.



'Not as such'. That's so annoying. I bet you mean 'No I haven't' but you are implying you are more intersting than you actually are


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2009)

i've been locked inside a fucking hotel room which can be just as fucking irritating especially if it wastes a fucking day of a trip to amsterdam


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i've been locked inside a fucking hotel room which can be just as fucking irritating especially if it wastes a fucking day of a trip to amsterdam



What sort of _moron_ gets locked inside a hotel room? And how, exactly, was this a 'hotel' if no one came to change the towels and let you out? :lol:


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i've been locked inside a fucking hotel room which can be just as fucking irritating especially if it wastes a fucking day of a trip to amsterdam



were you naked?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> were you naked?


no, but i became very, very drunk and abusive 

which i know you find hard to believe


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> no, but i became very, very drunk and abusive
> 
> which i know you find hard to believe



The story is getting better.

Tell!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2009)

i was very drunk and confused, thought the missus was in the room and not hearing my desperate knocking - she had difficulty hearing it from hackney


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What sort of _moron_ gets locked inside a hotel room? And how, exactly, was this a 'hotel' if no one came to change the towels and let you out? :lol:


you get locked inside a hotel room if some fucker buggers off with the fucking key and locks the door without thinking they've left some poor sod in there  and this was sadly after the fucking towels had been changed


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> you get locked inside a hotel room if some fucker buggers off with the fucking key and locks the door without thinking they've left some poor sod in there  and this was sadly after the fucking towels had been changed



at least you had fresh towels


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> anyone else (apart from me and badgers) been locked naked out of their hotel room?



No .... but I am now imagining it in my mind .... you and Badgers I mean, running down the corrider and bumping into each other in a comedy fashion


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No .... but I am now imagining it in my mind .... you and Badgers I mean, running down the corrider and bumping into each other in a comedy fashion :I



porn gold


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> you get locked inside a hotel room if some fucker buggers off with the fucking key and locks the door without thinking they've left some poor sod in there  and this was sadly after the fucking towels had been changed



I still don't understand how someone didn't know you were in there when they locked the door?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> The story is getting better.
> 
> Tell!


i went to amsterdam and booked into a nice hotel on keisersgeracht or similar. i got a bed in a room with three other people, who proceeded to fuck off and leave me in the locked room. after trying to attract other people's attention for some time, i cracked open a bottle of duty free rum, and proceeded to drain it. i fear i was not as amicable to the other occupants of the room on their return as i would have been under other circumstances


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i went to amsterdam and booked into a nice hotel on keisersgeracht or similar. i got a bed in a room with three other people, who proceeded to fuck off and leave me in the locked room. after trying to attract other people's attention for some time, i cracked open a bottle of duty free rum, and proceeded to drain it. i fear i was not as amicable to the other occupants of the room on their return as i would have been under other circumstances



Oh it's a sad story


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What's going on?



Me and Marty are naked in the mind of the queen. 

Standard Monday really


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Her majesty is feeling frisky as usual


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> porn gold



That will be the film title 

Actually I saw a German version of you at the bus stop this morning, he looked really like you but was wearing flip-flops and speaking German....you don't lead a double life do you?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Her majesty is feeling frisky as usual


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Zactly. I think she'd also be smothering the other with her norks. You has pic of that?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2009)

only the preliminary sketches


----------



## pootle (Aug 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i was very drunk and confused, thought the missus was in the room and not hearing my desperate knocking - *she had difficulty hearing it from hackney*




This is my favourite bit of the yarn! Totally sounds like something I would do! 

Fack - really can't be arsed to do work today.  For a change


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> only the preliminary sketches



I'll just have to imagine it then *thinks hard*


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'll just have to imagine it then *thinks hard*


we'll return to 5t3IIa in an hour's time when she's conjured up that image.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That will be the film title
> 
> Actually I saw a German version of you at the bus stop this morning, he looked really like you but was wearing flip-flops and speaking German....you don't lead a double life do you?



I NEVER wear flip flops


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> we'll return to 5t3IIa in an hour's time when she's conjured up that image.



Wouldn't take a whole hour with some more help


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Wouldn't take a whole hour with some more help


wouldn't take an hour if you had any imagination


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

Just had a call from a bloke out of the blue. 
Never heard of him, he has heard of me and wants some quotes. 
My Monday morning is taking some good turns so far. 
Long email to write.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> wouldn't take an hour if you had any imagination



Oh, I has imagination. In fact - I am imagining something right this second......

Teehee


----------



## pootle (Aug 17, 2009)

Harumph! No one is impressed/interested in my stories of mingling with the stars.

Just because I/they weren't naked   that's IT! I'm off! to do some work. Laterz!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

I am channeling food... 

If I had my way I would go for a pub lunch with homemade burger and ale but not gonna happen


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

pootle said:


> Harumph! No one is impressed/interested in my stories of mingling with the stars.
> 
> Just because I/they weren't naked   that's IT! I'm off! to do some work. Laterz!



I asked you who it was! I ASKED!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2009)

pootle said:


> Harumph! No one is impressed/interested in my stories of mangling the stars.


*corrected* 

that's one i think everyone would be interested in.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Who was it ffs!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Who was it ffs!



lionel blair?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Isn't he dead yet?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Isn't he dead yet?



he's still dancing


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

You mean is he still gay?


----------



## pootle (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Who was it ffs!




I answered many pages back but everyone got over excited about Marts and Badgers being naked! 

It's the guy off the drink driving adverts, the barman bloke who does all those annoying voices.  Linky: http://www.dft.gov.uk/think/focusareas/driving/drinkdriving?page=Campaign&whoareyou_id

I'm BORED! Day is dragging like a mofo! *yawn*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2009)

pootle said:


> I answered many pages back but everyone got over excited about Marts and Badgers being naked!
> 
> It's the guy off the drink driving adverts, the barman bloke who does all those annoying voices.  Linky: http://www.dft.gov.uk/think/focusareas/driving/drinkdriving?page=Campaign&whoareyou_id
> 
> I'm BORED! Day is dragging like a mofo! *yawn*



Was he nekkid though like Marts and Badgers?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 17, 2009)

OK, how do you read this?  From the place which offered me that job a couple of weeks ago.

Is this genuine or 'we didn't want you in the first place and we've been arsing you around'?



> I'm afraid I have some bad news. I've recently returned to the office
> and met with the marketing manager of our school. Unfortunately, the
> recession has seriously hampered our recruitment efforts, which means
> that we will have fewer classes than initially expected.
> ...



(Place names changed)

Well, I'm going along with my other plan, then.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> OK, how do you read this?  From the place which offered me that job a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Is this genuine or 'we didn't want you in the first place and we've been arsing you around'?
> 
> ...




Oh how disappointing for you 

I think it sounds genuine enough - I think they liked you and thought you were a very good candidate but were probably hedging their bets re: the  number of students.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 17, 2009)

Cheers.  I'm quite bad at determining what is genuine and what is bs often...


----------



## pootle (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't think they would go to all of the effort of that reply if it wasn't genuine tbh Walrussy.

Just send you a standard "thanks, but jog on" type response surely?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 17, 2009)

True.  Well, I've been offered more or less a place on the Secondary PGCE in Portsmouth, BUT starting next year rather than this cos I have to do a (Free, with bursary) 3 months booster course starting in May for German, so I've got to find a Normal Job asap if I'm going to stay in Britain, to do from now til then...t


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

Drumming fingers waiting for Sojjy news now....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Drumming fingers waiting for Sojjy news now....



Ooh what's she awaiting?


----------



## pootle (Aug 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Drumming fingers waiting for Sojjy news now....



innit   where IS she?  She's prob got such an exciting, challenging new job we'll never see her again her 

In other news, I seem to be not just bored, but kinda descending into *quite* the foul/stroppy mood.  Fack knows why!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 17, 2009)

pootle said:


> innit   where IS she?  She's prob got such an exciting, challenging new job we'll never see her again her
> 
> In other news, I seem to be not just bored, but kinda descending into *quite* the foul/stroppy mood.  Fack knows why!



Liverpool losing?


----------



## pootle (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh yeah, that.  That just made me more depressed than  tbh though!

Watching it with a Spurs fan was challenging though!


----------



## pigtails (Aug 17, 2009)

It's my last week in this job so I'm on a real can't-be-arsed vibe!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2009)

pigtails said:


> It's my last week in this job so I'm on a real can't-be-arsed vibe!



 Are you starting somewhere new next week?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Cheers.  I'm quite bad at determining what is genuine and what is bs often...



What you gotta do matey is decide whether is makes any fuckiing difference if it's genuine or not. Clearly doesn't as either way you don't get the gig. Fuck em off and keep looking. 

Don't let inefficient crapshit like this make you doubt yourself.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 17, 2009)

Afternoon chaps!!

Receptionist off this week, so been mad fucking busy on reception, whilst trying to organise the closedown of the company, plus all the due diligencey type of stuff that all three landlords want, and starting to do some work already for potential new boss

He's just asked for details of my remuneration package though, AND the receptionists - so now I'm shitting it that he won't want me cos she's a lot cheaper than me. Or maybe he wants us both   Which would be the bestest thing 

Am only meeting with him next Tuesday, so tenterhooks til then!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

He might want to hire your _receptionist_ instead of you?!?!?!!?!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks like Stella and walrus got shagged, but only one of them in a good way

Sorry to hear that walrus, that's a right fucker


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Mine was a ri....god, no nevermind


----------



## sojourner (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> He might want to hire your _receptionist_ instead of you?!?!?!!?!



I don't know until I've spoken at length with him

I was under the impression he wanted to keep me on, have me work on front desk, possibly do a joint management thing with one of the other landlords, and also do work for him

Now I'm really confused!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Don't be shy about letting him know how crap your receptionist is though!


----------



## pootle (Aug 17, 2009)

Soj!  Afternoon! 

We've got to wait until Thurs? Swizz!   Can't you tell him people from teh internetz need to know.

Besides, not like you're massively interested/concerned eh? What about us?

Won't someone please think of the Draggerz?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Pootles: I'm really sorry but I'm not impressed with your sleb spot


----------



## pootle (Aug 17, 2009)

Pfft! Fine! He's going to be in the next series of Being Human.  Does that change anything?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Don't be shy about letting him know how crap your receptionist is though!





pootle said:


> Soj!  Afternoon!
> 
> We've got to wait until Thurs? Swizz!   Can't you tell him people from teh internetz need to know.
> 
> ...



Ah, she's not that crap actually - she's one of the better ones.  Sick record's been a bit shite, but she's great at her job.

Nah pooty - next Tuesday before I meet him.  

never mind - he did seem really interested, but then he ain't seen how much I'm on yet! I'd be happy to work for less tbh, as long as I had a job, but I'm obviously gonna push for the same wage


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

pootle said:


> Pfft! Fine! He's going to be in the next series of Being Human.  Does that change anything?



What's that?


No


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What you gotta do matey is decide whether is makes any fuckiing difference if it's genuine or not. Clearly doesn't as either way you don't get the gig. Fuck em off and keep looking.
> 
> Don't let inefficient crapshit like this make you doubt yourself.



True...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

Lunch now
Have little funds and town is a fair trek 
Feeling hungry but also meh and meh and stuff


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

Although....... 

I could stroll slowly _past_ the pub and see if I can catch the eye of richer boss type man


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2009)

the sweet voice of lunch time is calling me


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Just eaten a humous and tomato sanwich and some S&V


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just eaten a humous and tomato sanwich and some S&V





Jesus, where has today gone.  I thought it was about 9.30 still...


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 17, 2009)

Christ I haven't a clue how I will make it through til days end


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Christ I haven't a clue how I will make it through til days end



Posting  ARSE on this thread, that's how


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 17, 2009)

Anyone fancy coming swimming in the lido?..it's a lovely day out there.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


>



Come on! We'll have fun.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

:wails:


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> :wails:



Tears of joy...that's great!
 Get your cossy on and i'll meet you there.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh you're an evil with aintcher?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh you're an evil with aintcher?



An evil *WITH*? With what? 

Not me stella...I feel you are mistaken. 

If you don't fancy a swim in the lido getting some sun that's okay...no need to be rude though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

*explodes in a jealous fury*

_Have fun_


----------



## rennie (Aug 17, 2009)

pootle said:


> Hey rennie!
> 
> Good hollybobs then?
> 
> Where's Soj too? Is she talking new opportunities this morning or what?  Wonder how it's going...good, hopefully!



Hellooo! My holiday past by like a flash. Too much to do, too many people to see. I did manage to go to the beach though and am now suitably brown. 

Until next year.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *explodes in a jealous fury*
> 
> _Have fun_



Chin up treacle....it will be 5pm before you know it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Upchuck (Aug 17, 2009)

I have decided to make myself content by crunching loudly on crisps for the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 17, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Anyone fancy coming swimming in the lido?..it's a lovely day out there.



I am very tempted and would have been there if I had seen this earlier. 
Have cooking and washing to do now and then out later. 

Would have looked a little odd in my stuff that I swim in with the kids at school but who cares. 

Maybe later next week?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 17, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I have decided to make myself content by crunching loudly on crisps for the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 17, 2009)

kittyP said:


> I am very tempted and would have been there if I had seen this earlier.
> Have cooking and washing to do now and then out later.
> 
> Would have looked a little odd in my stuff that I swim in with the kids at school but who cares.
> ...



Weather permitting, for sure.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

Question for draggers... 

Need a hotel in London 
First choice Park Lane area and it MUST have parking with it, not nearby NCP for some reason. 

Hellllp


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 17, 2009)

Finally got around to doing some work I'd been putting off for ages because it seemed like a huge task - and it only took five minutes! Am now going to piss around on the internet for the rest of the day


----------



## Yetman (Aug 17, 2009)

Afternoon tossars


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

Cheesecar Fucksquad #2 at your service SAh


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Question for draggers...
> 
> Need a hotel in London
> First choice Park Lane area and it MUST have parking with it, not nearby NCP for some reason.
> ...



You could try this - it's a link to the UK Forum on tripadvisor, I use the website quite a lot and find it useful for such queries 

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowForum-g186216-i15-United_Kingdom.html


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

I feel sicj


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I feel sicj



 Why? You been eatin' out of date cream cakes or summat?

The newbie has a mahoosive subway sub for his lunch - it looks like he is eating his own arm!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

edit! fuck it!


----------



## Pip (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi everyone 

I'm pissed off because I JUST NOW got a letter through the door saying "oh hi, yeah you know that appointment you really need, how about Monday the 17th at 10 o'clock?" 
It's a lovely day and I'm inside mopping the floor.
My flat is not how I want it 
My boyfriend just texted me asking me to make a giant cake in the shape of a GTA stripper for his sister's fiances birthday tomorrow. Er, I don't bloody think so.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 17, 2009)

blimey, busy busy busy, my head's spinning with it all....


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Why? You been eatin' out of date cream cakes or summat?
> 
> The newbie has a mahoosive subway sub for his lunch - it looks like he is eating his own arm!



The meatball one?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> blimey, busy busy busy, *my head's spinning with it all....*



Are you sure you're just not hungover?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 17, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Weather permitting, for sure.



Woop woop!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 17, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you sure you're just not hungover?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> The meatball one?



I think it might be.


----------



## Pip (Aug 17, 2009)

Fuck the world, I'm going to buy myself a magazine subscription


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think it might be.



Find out for sure


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Pip said:


> Fuck the world, I'm going to buy myself a magazine subscription



Noooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Pip (Aug 17, 2009)

Allow me this one pleasure in my wretched life 5t3lla!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Go and curl up with a Good Housekeeping stolen from the dentist! Don't chain self to a _subscription_


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Find out for sure



Actually it's a subway melt - ham, bacon, chicken and cheese....the fat bastard *she says jealously 'cos it sounds gorgeous*


----------



## fogbat (Aug 17, 2009)

Afternoon, all.

I am currently sitting at my desk sucking at an enormous caramel frappuccino.

Tis rather good


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Afternoon, all.
> 
> *I am currently sitting at my desk sucking at an enormous caramel frappuccino.*
> 
> Tis rather good



Oooh nice  Have you got wipped cream on it as well?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 17, 2009)

Need to get to the shop to get potato for cooking curry. 
Feeling a bit wibbly as there is not really any food in the house and I am starving. 

Also feeling very lazy


----------



## pigtails (Aug 17, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you starting somewhere new next week?



Got a weeks leave then start new job on 1st September - eek!!!


----------



## Pip (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Go and curl up with a Good Housekeeping stolen from the dentist! Don't chain self to a _subscription_



It'll save me money in the long run 

Entering payment details now


----------



## pootle (Aug 17, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Christ I haven't a clue how I will make it through til days end




I have - I'm using up some TOIL and going to fack off home in an hour and listen to Boycey and my lovely mate Pisco Datrick rip it up on NSB Radio whilst I tidy up my shit pit of a bedroom.

Am feeling better already!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

*makes face*


----------



## fogbat (Aug 17, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh nice  Have you got wipped cream on it as well?



Of course


----------



## Pip (Aug 17, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Of course



You've inspired me to put a sachet of amaretto syrup in my coffee, and it's cheered me up a tiny bit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

I need cheering up


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I need cheering up



I'll see if the hotel has an cctv footage of my naked dash


----------



## grit (Aug 17, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Afternoon, all.
> 
> I am currently sitting at my desk sucking at an enormous caramel frappuccino.
> 
> Tis rather good



I'm currently sitting in my home office, writing code, drinking a beer


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I'll see if the hotel has an cctv footage of my naked dash



*waits happily for link*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *waits happily for link*



it was a but chilly that night


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I need cheering up



Here is a pic of a nekkid Mr. K ... well apart from his collar!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Hahhaha look at his little gussett


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

Meeting man is late


----------



## fogbat (Aug 17, 2009)

grit said:


> I'm currently sitting in my home office, writing code, drinking a beer



I think your life is significantly better than mine


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hahhaha look at his little gussett



I like to imagine he is thinking "You utter, utter bastard" in that pic 

I also forgot - as the pic is a couple of years old - we made him wear a very camp pink camoflague collar for a while! Until he lost it...probably 'cos he thought we were trying to tranny him up or something


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I like to imagine he is thinking "You utter, utter bastard" in that pic



It looks like he's _just_ about to look at the camera and go ' what _is_ your fascination with me?'


----------



## Pip (Aug 17, 2009)

What would you all call one of these?
Vaulting horse? Gymnastic horse?






I've got one I'm putting on ebay and I want maximum $


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

'I've got one'  What? How?

Google image both terms and see what you get.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd call it a gym horse but I think vaulting horse might be the 'proper' term


----------



## Pip (Aug 17, 2009)

They're always in ~stylish industrial lofts~ in Elle Decoration okay  it's served me very well as a stylish industrial bench, but now it's time to go.


----------



## pootle (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd call it a vaulting horse.  

The last time I saw one of those was in a fetish club


----------



## Pip (Aug 17, 2009)

No, it really is just a bench


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

Still late


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

It doesn't have a padded top?


lol


----------



## Pip (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It doesn't have a padded top?
> 
> 
> lol



Yeah it does, it just makes it comfier to sit on. I'd take a picture but I can't find my card reader.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2009)

pootle said:


> I'd call it a vaulting horse.
> 
> The last time I saw one of those was in a fetish club



I have a number of images in my head now connected to the words "vaulting" and "fetish".........and "horse"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Are there anymore on eBay? How the fuck much are they?!


----------



## fogbat (Aug 17, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have a number of images in my head now connected to the words "vaulting" and "fetish".........and "horse"



Google "ponygirls"


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> How the fuck much are they?!



The men all just got wood wid ya grammerz


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> The men all just got wood wid ya grammerz



It's a particularly good one, that


----------



## pootle (Aug 17, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Google "ponygirls"




Not at work!


----------



## Pip (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Are there anymore on eBay? How the fuck much are they?!



I saw one go for £250 once  but I think they're usually around the £75-£100 mark.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Charge £250


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Google "ponygirls"



I feel the need for a frightened smilie here



pootle said:


> Not at work!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2009)

Pip said:


> What would you all call one of these?
> Vaulting horse? Gymnastic horse?
> 
> 
> ...








wooden horse , would come in useful if ever put in a POW camp


----------



## Pip (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Charge £250



Stand next to it making that face and I might just get it.


----------



## grit (Aug 17, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I think your life is significantly better than mine



If only you knew the truth, my girlfriend, family and friends are all in a different country. Working from home having a beer is the highlight of my weekdays


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Do I has to wear a tail too?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

Meeting over half hour late
He is gonna get fleeced now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Has he rung in?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

Nope


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Google "ponygirls"



I couldn't click on a link 


will try later


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

Nearly 40 mins late now


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Nearly 40 mins late now



bone him


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> bone him



The lock him nekkid out of your office


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The lock him nekkid out of your office



it's the only way he'll learn


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

Stuff not being done coz of the waiting


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

God I am feeling unimaginative today  Gotta go out for TWO drinks later and I'm too tired


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

Called from a witheld number and hung up when I answered. 
Am sick of this shit


----------



## sojourner (Aug 17, 2009)

I am fucking kernackered

Boss being a total arse cos I wanna terminate all the directorships - he's claiming I never asked before, and making veiled threats about stuff being my fault.  The twat.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> God I am feeling unimaginative today  Gotta go out for TWO drinks later and I'm too tired



Will there be young men there? And will they be worth snogging? 'Cos if so I should go


----------



## pootle (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm off home.

See you tomorrow kids!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 17, 2009)

pootle said:


> I'm off home.
> 
> See you tomorrow kids!



byeee


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will there be young men there? And will they be worth snogging? 'Cos if so I should go



i heard today about a mature man (Late 40s) whop sent a post card to a younger lady (mid 20s) on it he simply wrote

"I hate your youth"


----------



## Pip (Aug 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i heard today about a mature man (Late 40s) whop sent a post card to a younger lady (mid 20s) on it he simply wrote
> 
> "I hate your youth"



 I love it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i heard today about a mature man (Late 40s) whop sent a post card to a younger lady (mid 20s) on it he simply wrote
> 
> "I hate your youth"



...freaky!

I bet she didn't snog him after that!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will there be young men there? And will they be worth snogging? 'Cos if so I should go



There will be plenty of young men and they will all be snogging each other


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> ...freaky!
> 
> I bet she didn't snog him after that!



doubt it, calling her a little minx didn't help either


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

Withheld call connected: 

Badgers: Hello. 
Stranger: You sell houses yes? 
Badgers: Not directly no. 
Stranger: You are married though yes? 
Badgers: (should have hung up by now) Yes, but who are you? 
Stranger: You also like men yes? 
Badgers: What are you saying? 
Stranger: If it is difficult for you to talk I can call later? 
Badgers: What are you saying? 
Stranger: _hangs up_


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Withheld call connected:
> 
> Badgers: Hello.
> Stranger: You sell houses yes?
> ...



well answer the questions ffs


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Withheld call connected:
> 
> Badgers: Hello.
> Stranger: You sell houses yes?
> ...



Now that is weird.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

I work with some weird people but that is fairly off the wall. 
Far from the worst though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I work with some weird people but that is fairly off the wall.
> Far from the worst though



Obligatory: what is worst?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Withheld call connected:
> 
> Badgers: Hello.
> Stranger: You sell houses yes?
> ...



Fantastic!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> There will be plenty of young men and they will all be snogging each other


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Obligatory: what is worst?



Guns, bank robbery, sexual assualt, cocaine smuggling, shall I go on?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Guns, bank robbery, sexual assualt, cocaine smuggling, shall I go on?



Yup. I have an hour to kill, I don't know about you.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

These stories need beer. 
I am crap at going for beer. 
If there was a draggers meet (who volunteered to organise?) planned....... 
I could tell you about the time I worked with the Wombles translator and the merry japes when me and S*ane Ritch*e came to blows.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 17, 2009)

So, DO you like men also, bajjy?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> These stories need beer.
> I am crap at going for beer.
> If there was a draggers meet (who volunteered to organise?) planned.......
> I could tell you about the time I worked with the Wombles translator and the merry japes when me and S*ane Ritch*e came to blows.



Oh for god's sake! Pick a date and we'll all meet


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2009)

I haz a small fan....though sadly I don't mean someone who follws me around shouting "OMG Queenie I love you!!"

It is clipped to my desk so is just for me. I have taken a photo of it which I will post later


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I haz a small fan....though sadly I don't mean someone who follws me around shouting "OMG Queenie I love you!!"
> 
> It is clipped to my desk so is just for me. I have taken a photo of it which I will post later



Is it pink or lilac? I just imagine that it'd be pink or purple or mauve or lilac for something.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Withheld call connected:
> 
> Badgers: Hello.
> Stranger: You sell houses yes?
> ...




Just called back and said his name was Nicholas and he wants to speak to me more and more. I told him I do not like his tone and hung up. This day just keeps on giving and giving and giving.... 

P.S. Meeting man still not here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is it pink or lilac? I just imagine that it'd be pink or purple or mauve or lilac for something.



No  It's boring white. I want a pink one now!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Did Nicholas sound like he was from Nigeria?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2009)

Does Nicholas like men? You should ask him if he phones again, Badgers.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 17, 2009)

Call the police - have them chase up the phone harrasser.

He'll shit himself


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> These stories need beer.
> I am crap at going for beer.
> If there was a draggers meet (who volunteered to organise?) planned.......
> I could tell you about the time I worked with the Wombles translator and the merry japes when me and S*ane Ritch*e came to blows.



come along to the angel drink up on 27th August


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2009)

Right - I am feeling proper poorly again now so am going to take my wobbly ass home. 

Laters!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 17, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Does Nicholas like men? You should ask him if he phones again, Badgers.



Yeh, next time he calls, ask him if he's ringing from a sex line

Loudly

So everyone in the office can hear you


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right - I am feeling proper poorly again now so am going to take my wobbly ass home.
> 
> Laters!



Night! Hope feels better!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> come along to the angel drink up on 27th August



Possible, tis first day back in Londinium and work so might have some catching up to do but that is a lame excuse I guess.


----------



## Yetman (Aug 17, 2009)

Fucking boss nearly didnt give me Friday off then  
So I told him if he didnt give it me off then I'd kill myself and it'd be all his fault. So he gave it me off 

Bloody hot isnt it


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Fucking boss nearly didnt give me Friday off then
> So I told him if he didnt give it me off then I'd kill myself and it'd be all his fault. So he gave it me off
> 
> Bloody hot isnt it



I get stood up by one man and gayed up by another and you have the nerve to use the  smilie???????

Once I thought we were brothers from different mothers


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2009)

Bruvver from anuvver muvver, middleclass


----------



## Yetman (Aug 17, 2009)

Bra from another ma dog, always. At least you've still got it though eh Badge me old snittermeister, apart from the standing up guy, thats the opposite so your kind of back to square one again 

Some people have got no legs though, or have weird appendages coming out of strange places that they have to sellotape down to stop them boinging out in public. So there's always a silver lining


----------



## prunus (Aug 17, 2009)

[miserable]


----------



## rennie (Aug 17, 2009)

Still here.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2009)

rennie said:


> Still here.



 (((rennie)))


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 17, 2009)

my day was brilliant


----------



## kittyP (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## prunus (Aug 17, 2009)

I say balls to work.  I'm going home.  It's dark.  Great.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 17, 2009)

I only finished working an hour ago.  My fault for skiving half the afternoon drinking coffee and book-shopping with a friend in town.  However, I'm well pleased, because I've finished!    All chapters now written - just a terrifying amount of editing, redrafting and so on to do now...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

Right then, it is 06:15 as I start typing this thread and already Kim Dae-jung has died. Not that his life had a strong affect on me but death and coffee makes a Tuesday feel lie a Thursday. Was not my best day on record yesterday and am hoping that today is better. The tardy meeting man asked to defer the meeting from 15:00 at my office until 09:00 today and I do the travelling. I suppose I have the upper hand and 09:00 meetings can be okay and I might get breakfast.


----------



## pootle (Aug 18, 2009)

I too had a shit day at work yesterday, so really need to man up and get some fucking work done.

Had an ace day once I was home though! Right, let's get this day going

*turns on shower*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

Today has to be better, it has to be


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2009)

eating crumpets


----------



## Voley (Aug 18, 2009)

Yesterday seemed to last a week. It wasn't helped by a semi-hangover that only really got going at about 2pm (note to self: you're too old to get pissed watching the football on Sunday now). 

I've got a 4 day weekend coming up so there is a dim light at the end of the tunnel though.


----------



## foo (Aug 18, 2009)

4 day weekends are 

i'm off work but my stupid body clock keeps waking me up at 6.30 - 7 

coffee on and i'm going back to bed.....


----------



## pootle (Aug 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Today has to be better, it has to be



Blates.  It isn't monday, for a start


----------



## Voley (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah I kept waking up at 8 over the weekend. It doesn't suit me this 'work' lark. I think I'll go back to swanning round the planet if it's all the same.

Oh yeah. Money. Right.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

Right I am off for hotel breakfast and business chat

(just to add that this is my Thursday)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 18, 2009)

I think I might be late today....I am enjoying my coffee too much and the minutes are ticking away too quickly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2009)

where's 5t3IIa? she's usually about by now.


----------



## pootle (Aug 18, 2009)

Wasn't she out on the booze last night?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 18, 2009)

Maybe she has overslept?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 18, 2009)

NVP said:


> Yeah I kept waking up at 8 over the weekend. It doesn't suit me this 'work' lark. I think I'll go back to swanning round the planet if it's all the same.
> 
> Oh yeah. Money. Right.



Heh

Oh well, another day on reception for moi, and working on getting shit together for landlords .  Boss off to see accountant today to discuss more insolvency matters.  Hey ho.  Last night was fun - lots of phone calls between me and the emergency keyholders.  Long story short - I won, they attended fucking premises like they're supposed to. Gobshites.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Heh
> 
> Oh well, another day on reception for moi, and working on getting shit together for landlords .  Boss off to see accountant today to discuss more insolvency matters.  Hey ho.  Last night was fun - lots of phone calls between me and the emergency keyholders.  Long story short - I won, they attended fucking premises like they're supposed to. Gobshites.



you are made of win


----------



## pootle (Aug 18, 2009)

Ain't she just!

Morning Marts! Soj! 

Am determined to be more productive today but have a vile 1 to 1 with my line manager first.  Eugh! Just let me get on with my work!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 18, 2009)

I just want people to do the job we're fucking paying them to do!   That's the whole point of us giving them money - so I don't have to attend all the fucking premises!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 18, 2009)

Arrived at work to find we have new flat screen moniters....oooooh....very exciting, they make everything look so big. I  feel like I am actually _in_ Urban in a Tron like way 

Can;t wait to check out the nekkid thread on this


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

Meeting fail this morning. The big ego on the phone turned out to be a knobber and STILL kept me waiting in his shit hotel reception for nearly 20 mins. Moaned about the hotel, moaned about my rates, moaned about other stuff and all I got was a bowl of cereal and glass of orange juice for my troubles. Ah well, win some and lose some I guess and will be back in the office soon for more japes with idiots.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Arrived at work to find we have new flat screen moniters....oooooh....very exciting, they make everything look so big. I  feel like I am actually _in_ Urban in a Tron like way
> 
> Can;t wait to check out the nekkid thread on this



 Sounds like the monitors are more than just monitors.  Do they emit liquidised LSD or something?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 18, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Sounds like the monitors are more than just monitors.  *Do they emit liquidised LSD or something*?



I do hope so


----------



## pootle (Aug 18, 2009)

pootle said:


> Am determined to be more productive today but have a vile 1 to 1 with my line manager first.  Eugh! Just let me get on with my work!




Actually, I've decided my new line manager is lovely and 1 to 1's are very handy, and I actually feel inspired to do some work! 

Volte face-tastic.

First though, I need to know where 53tIIa is


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 18, 2009)

Morning all.

Back to the drag today, annoying boss is already being irritating.  The other half has borrowed my car today too so I can't even escape at lunchtime, unless I go for a walk past the cement works


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

53tIIa is missing? 

Fuck, thought the days low post count was just down to me not being at desk.


----------



## pootle (Aug 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 53tIIa is missing?



Nope - enforced holiday to get some work done!

Talking of which...laterz!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 18, 2009)

pootle said:


> Actually, I've decided my new line manager is lovely and 1 to 1's are very handy, and I actually feel inspired to do some work!
> 
> Volte face-tastic.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

Niggly things keep happening in the office...


----------



## fogbat (Aug 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Arrived at work to find we have new flat screen moniters....oooooh....very exciting, they make everything look so big. I  feel like I am actually _in_ Urban in a Tron like way
> 
> Can;t wait to check out the nekkid thread on this



Much like the nekkid thread, this should give you the willies:


----------



## Yetman (Aug 18, 2009)

Mourning faggers __~

Am in work today and it sucks ass. Too many other things to do.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 18, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Much like the nekkid thread, this should give you the willies:



I am going to see that as I try to fall asleep tonight!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Mourning faggers __~



Morning Yetty... 

I am still slithering out of the oooze


----------



## sojourner (Aug 18, 2009)

pootle said:


> Actually, I've decided my new line manager is lovely and 1 to 1's are very handy, and I actually feel inspired to do some work!


  good managers are few and far between



neonwilderness said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Back to the drag today, annoying boss is already being irritating.  The other half has borrowed my car today too so I can't even escape at lunchtime, unless I go for a walk past the cement works



morning neon

twat irritating boss   I would twat mine, but it's kinda hard to do over the phone


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Morning Yetty...
> 
> I am still slithering out of the oooze



Aye! Flippin sore brain! 

Not long, not long, not long, not long, not long, not long, not long, not long, not long, not long, not long, not long, not long, not long, not long, not long, not long, not long, not long, not long, not long, not long, not long, not long, not long, not long!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 53tIIa is missing?


missing presumed working


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

(((53tIIa))) 

I wonder if we can create a diversion or something?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't know whether to bounce about the place in excitement or sit here crying, holding my sore head and put a film on.... 

Might heat up some veggie curry from last night, which was much better than I expected it to be, even if I do say so my self.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 18, 2009)

kittyP said:


> I don't know whether to bounce about the place in excitement or sit here crying, holding my sore head and put a film on....


You are on holiday you CANNOT cry!


----------



## pootle (Aug 18, 2009)

kittyP said:


> I don't know whether to bounce about the place in excitement or sit here crying, holding my sore head and put a film on....



Excitement? Tears? About what?  *curious*



kittyP said:


> Might heat up some veggie curry from last night, which was much better than I expected it to be, even if I do say so my self.



did you make it yourself? Got a recipe you can recommend?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

kittyP said:


> I don't know whether to bounce about the place in excitement or sit here crying, holding my sore head and put a film on....



bounce about the place in excitement you silly wife


----------



## sojourner (Aug 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> You are on holiday you CANNOT cry!



What she said ^

The sore-head-holding and film watching are fine though kitty 

Were you both drinking ALCOHOL last night, or something?


----------



## pootle (Aug 18, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> missing presumed working



Yup  

Draggerz can email her though, and lure her back   PM me if you want her email address!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 18, 2009)

sojourner said:


> twat irritating boss   I would twat mine, but it's kinda hard to do over the phone



Tempting, but she's not really done anything to warrant it though other than just being in.  Currently winding her up by having conversations about cars and stuff that she can't stick her nose into, she hates that


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> You are on holiday you CANNOT cry!



Oh, I am very hormonal as well.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2009)

pootle said:


> Excitement? Tears? About what?  *curious*


Excitement about Beautiful Days and tears about sore head and hormones. 





pootle said:


> did you make it yourself? Got a recipe you can recommend?



I do, hang on..... bugger, I can't find it in google now. Well I adapted it a lot my self any way. 

I could try and type it out if you want?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 18, 2009)

pootle said:


> Yup
> 
> Draggerz can email her though, and lure her back   PM me if you want her email address!



I have just texted her a pic of my new fan


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

I am really in a 'told you so' mood today, can I be helped?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 18, 2009)

Stella is clearly avoiding this thread today...they say absence makes the heart grow fonder though...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

No news of the porridge is hard to take though


----------



## Yetman (Aug 18, 2009)

Get bouncing kitty, not long now 

I'm going to bounce once I get my tickets for the green man sorted and sTOP COMING ON HERE WASTING TIME WHEN I SHOULD BE GETTING TIX SORTED!! GOD!

Slithering back into the game eh badge? I hate normality. Normal is SHIT and BORING.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> No news of the porridge is hard to take though



Maybe there has been a _serious _porridge incident?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Slithering back into the game eh badge? I hate normality. Normal is SHIT and BORING.



Aye, thought it might bring more meeting luck but it failed today sadly.


----------



## pootle (Aug 18, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Normal is SHIT and BORING.



Normal is nothing but a construct.  A bourgoise concept at that!


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2009)

I tried a bit of a bounce but needed to sit down again. 
Going to put some Alabama 3 on later this afternoon to get me in the mood!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

Alabama 3 work in these cases. 
I am sadly stuck with Magic FM today


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Alabama 3 work in these cases.
> I am sadly stuck with Magic FM today


----------



## Yetman (Aug 18, 2009)

Alabama 3 are ace. Once I was coming out of a deep trip and thought there was some higher voice telling me about this man, Amos Moses, I was listening intently before realising I had my headphones on and Alabama 3 were playing. Damn. That would have been exciting. For now though, spreadsheets and databases are my sole point of excitiment. Woo hoo.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

I have actually achieved business today 
The credit crunch is clearly over and you can all go about your days people


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Alabama 3 are ace. Once I was coming out of a deep trip and thought there was some higher voice telling me about this man, Amos Moses, I was listening intently before realising I had my headphones on and Alabama 3 were playing. Damn. That would have been exciting. For now though, spreadsheets and databases are my sole point of excitiment. Woo hoo.



you reminded me of Moses Rose! he was the bloke who left the Alamo  that scene in the film when they draw a line in the sand and tell people they can leave, he did ! spent the rest of his life as a drunk, no one believed him

I asked about him at the Alamo, they had a plaque with all the brave Texans who died, I told them that they should have Moses Rose on there as well, as he fought there for about 2 weeks and then had the sense to leave

They weren't impressed - they STILL hate him there!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

Can we make 11000 without our lass here posting?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have actually achieved business today
> The credit crunch is clearly over and you can all go about your days people



I'm going to look at doing some sales in a bit

But I'm not sure the credit crunch is quite over bajjy, not in my shoes it ain't


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

sojourner said:


> But I'm not sure the credit crunch is quite over bajjy, not in my shoes it ain't



You would have loved me in the meeting this morning. I was inches away from calling the bloke stupid but just used the 'no brainer' technique instead.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You would have loved me in the meeting this morning. I was inches away from calling the bloke stupid but just used the 'no brainer' technique instead.



Heh - the patronising sneer probably helped as well


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

Selling makes me loathe myself but it also feeds the bitterness which is like a warm embrace to me.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 18, 2009)

af'noon, just got here, morning spent signing our lives away to mammon, so what gwan?


----------



## pootle (Aug 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Can we make 11000 without our lass here posting?



I'd wager not.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Selling makes me loathe myself but it also feeds the bitterness which is like a warm embrace to me.



Yeh, I never understood people who say 'let go of bitterness and hatred, it will only eat you up'.   sorry, no, it actually helps to fuel me


----------



## sojourner (Aug 18, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> af'noon, just got here, morning spent signing our lives away to mammon, so what gwan?



I just found a quarter of a bag of steak mccoys that I'd tucked into me drawer yesterday and forgot about

Life's little pleasures


----------



## pootle (Aug 18, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, I never understood people who say 'let go of bitterness and hatred, it will only eat you up'.   sorry, no, it actually helps to fuel me



Anger is an energy, eh? 

Bitterness and hatred: it's what keeps me thin!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 18, 2009)

pootle said:


> Anger is an energy, eh?



Aye, spot on!  I could never be a forgiving hippy.  Unless I had a brain transplant.  And I wouldn't want that, not really.


----------



## pootle (Aug 18, 2009)

Pffft. Where have rainbows and motherf**king sparkles ever got humanity?

"_Oooh! Lets have a hug. That'll sort it all out_"  As if! Jog on!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 18, 2009)

Dear god it is dull here today - I am so bored. We have had no post, few phone calls, I have done all the fiddly little bits I have been putting off. There is just no work!

Plus I still feel like shit but _really_ have to go to rehearsal this evening having missed one last week when all I want to do is crawl back home and crawl into bed.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 18, 2009)

pootle said:


> Anger is an energy, eh?



Yeah. I'm generally quite laid back, but it's sometimes good to have a real hatred for certain people to help you get though the day


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

Regulars update: 

Sleeps On Bench Girl was on the bench yesterday but not today 
Knee High Boots Girl was wearing sandals today 
Crying Girl has not been seen for many weeks


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Regulars update:
> 
> Sleeps On Bench Girl was on the bench yesterday but not today
> Knee High Boots Girl was wearing sandals today
> *Crying Girl has not been seen for many weeks*




I hope she's okay


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2009)

just got a new phone

HTC google phone, on a free upgrade, haven't worked out how to use it yet 
they wanted to charge me £62 because of my previous useage, but the terminal, didn't work, so he gave it to me for nowt


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I hope she's okay



I worry about her  

Normally crying girls make us men think *SCORE!!!* but in this case I feel almost fatherly towards her


----------



## pootle (Aug 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Dear god it is dull here today



Stell's has told me to tell you to post a certain picture...


----------



## pigtails (Aug 18, 2009)

My day is not dragging at all!!
sooooooo fucking busy!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 18, 2009)

pootle said:


> Stell's has told me to tell you to post a certain picture...



She had said "For distribution" but I wasn't sure 

I can't upload it at the moment though - my new phone won't upload direct to my blog - tell her I will do it tomorrow when I am at home. Promise!!

eta - have just texted her to say that.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

Scratching around for news for you but here is an average moment of office awkwardness 

Email from Boss Man to eBay Boy - I have tickets for Chelsea Hull if you are free to go? 

He then re-wrote the email adding that Boss Man wanted him to go so they could talk about his future employment and forwarded it to his wife. He should know that Boss Man has access to all company mailboxes and was not happy about this...


----------



## sojourner (Aug 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> just got a new phone
> 
> HTC google phone, on a free upgrade, haven't worked out how to use it yet
> they wanted to charge me £62 because of my previous useage, but the terminal, didn't work, *so he gave it to me for nowt*





free stuff is the best stuff


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 18, 2009)

As per Stella's instructions 

http://thespinger.blogspot.com/


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

Little slut, even when she is not hear we get cleavage


----------



## pootle (Aug 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I can't upload it at the moment though - my new phone won't upload direct to my blog - tell her I will do it tomorrow when I am at home. Promise!!
> 
> eta - have just texted her to say that.



Lol at the modern age: 5t3IIa texted me earlier to moan that I had emailed her, and then texted again to say "oh, yes you have"  and now she's texted me to post on the internetz something she texted you!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> As per Stella's instructions
> 
> http://thespinger.blogspot.com/



cor blimey guvnor 

I need to sit down


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2009)

is she on the floor looking at the ceiling?


----------



## fogbat (Aug 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> As per Stella's instructions
> 
> http://thespinger.blogspot.com/



The fifth pic is a tiny me


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2009)

sojourner said:


> free stuff is the best stuff



I spent nearly an hour there too, in my LUNCH hour, he should have been paying me for my time


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2009)

Goodness this place _is_ moving at a _much_ slower pace with out st3lla!

Oh and Badgers, does that mean that boss man reads what I send to you too.....? 

ETA: How did I manage to post that just as her breasticles appeared!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Goodness this place _is_ moving at a _much_ slower pace with out st3lla!
> 
> Oh and Badgers, does that mean that boss man reads what I send to you too.....?



Yes, in my work mail.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2009)

Phew. I forgot that I never email that. 
In fact I don't even think that I have it.  

Why doesn't silly EBay boy use a personal account for wifey?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 18, 2009)

fuck this for a laugh

___~
___~
___~


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

He is young and does not listen to his mentor


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 18, 2009)

fogbat said:


> The fifth pic is a tiny me


----------



## Yetman (Aug 18, 2009)

Stellas dressing gown breast is a right cheeky little minx. GET THEE BACK TO WHENCE THY BELONGETH O VENTUROUS BOSOM OF SATAN 

Then spank it back in


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 18, 2009)

I've just gone and signed myself up to give a paper in October, just when I was thinking about disappearing off on holiday for a bit...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

Draaaaaaag


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2009)

Posting from new phone !


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Posting from new phone !



Oooooohhh   - I would say pics or GTFO but how can you take a pic of your phone with your phone. Nooooooooooooooo!! *runs around in a circle clutching her head*


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 18, 2009)

in a mirror


----------



## sojourner (Aug 18, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> I've just gone and signed myself up to give a paper in October, just when I was thinking about disappearing off on holiday for a bit...



berk


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> in a mirror



Oh yeah *stops running around and feels silly*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

Only MrBaconpants blog can save us now people!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh yeah *stops running around and feels silly*


*stops being so sensible*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooooohhh   - I would say pics or GTFO but how can you take a pic of your phone with your phone. Nooooooooooooooo!! *runs around in a circle clutching her head*









looks like this


----------



## pootle (Aug 18, 2009)

Eeehh.  I've done much better than yesterday in terms of productivity and not wanting to kill myself with the boredom, but not I am FACKING bored and it's hours until I can leave.  

Well, just under an hour and a half. Earlier if all the bosses leave pronto


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

*The Pattie LaBurger*
A triple bacon cheeseburger with deep fried patties as buns.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 18, 2009)

Do you want me to put you on ignore too?  uke:


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> *The Pattie LaBurger*
> A triple bacon cheeseburger with deep fried patties as buns.



that would kill any normal man

but i reckon you and yetti could polish it off and have ice cream afterwards


----------



## pootle (Aug 18, 2009)

I was just about to make a similar "vom"  type post biddly.

Euggh! I have indigestion just looking at that


----------



## madzone (Aug 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> *The Pattie LaBurger*
> A triple bacon cheeseburger with deep fried patties as buns.


 I thought that said LadyBurger

I was thinking 'Yeah, I can see that...'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> looks like this



Phone porn - niceeeeee!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> *The Pattie LaBurger*
> A triple bacon cheeseburger with deep fried patties as buns.



Mmmm...I haven't decided what I am having for tea yet..

Anyway - I am outta here, see y'all later


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

Have now sent out 6 new contracts today
Most for the whole year and I am made of less fail suddenly


----------



## pootle (Aug 18, 2009)

Bye QoG's!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

Qoggy is outta heeereeeee


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2009)

we haven't made it to 11000 yet


----------



## pootle (Aug 18, 2009)

No 5t3IIa = post count fail, eh?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

We are losing ground here people... 

Maybe with our lass not posting we should have started the new thread but a bit late now. 
She would have been over the moon to return tomorrow to a new thread but not one with her title


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2009)

Damn it, I should have helped you guys out with that seeing as I have been sat on my arse all day doing nothing. 

Sorry


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 18, 2009)

50 posts in 10 mins might be asking a bit much?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

/rolls up shirt sleeves


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 18, 2009)

44 to go...


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> 50 posts in 10 mins might be asking a bit much?



I dunno, I think between us we can do it.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 18, 2009)

Let's go then!


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> /rolls up shirt sleeves





neonwilderness said:


> 44 to go...



That's the idea folks. 

Oh and does it have to be 10 mins. Can it be up until 5.30 or 6 even?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Let's go then!



I'm doing it.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm going at 5


----------



## sojourner (Aug 18, 2009)

Sorry chaps, I'm outta here in *checks clock* 60 seconds


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> 50 posts in 10 mins might be asking a bit much?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm going at 5



I am at home


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2009)

Some of you must be working till 5.30 or later?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes... 

SOME of us are


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


>



Sorry, bit defeatist of me!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

We embrace defeat and failure in this thread


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Yes...
> 
> SOME of us are



Well, I'll be freelancing when I get home if that counts?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Yes...
> 
> SOME of us are



Sorry.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> We embrace defeat and failure in this thread





neonwilderness said:


> Well, I'll be freelancing when I get home if that counts?



Freelancing in defeat and failure?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2009)

i'm out of here in about 3 minutes, but might post later on the way home with my new toy


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

Two people have already gone home. 
The other two are in a meeting. 
I am alone. 
Pranks.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 18, 2009)

and only 29 posts from 11k as well.....


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

I think we might suprise ourselves people


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 18, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Freelancing in defeat and failure?



Possibly, last night's work was fairly shit


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Two people have already gone home.
> The other two are in a meeting.
> I am alone.
> Pranks.



Cover their whole desks with sticky tape so they can't get to anything!

Actually don't as that would be a crap prank. I am just trying to think of stuff to type.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 18, 2009)

Right, I'm off.  Back in 20.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I think we might suprise ourselves people


i'm often surprised as it happens....


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Possibly, last night's work was fairly shit



This was the first image in google when I searched for 'fairly shit'.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Right, I'm off.  Back in 20.



Where you going?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2009)

There is still hope, I'm leaving a little later today


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> There is still hope, I'm leaving a little later today



Woop woop. 

Come on guys, your not far off at all now


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

We will know in 20


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

Steeeeve!!!!!!!!


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 18, 2009)

i have little more than 5 minutes before pubbage so come on, let's be having you....


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

Pub would be nice
I am not going to pub though


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Steeeeve!!!!!!!!



He is back. 

Its all new stuff too!?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2009)

kittyP said:


> He is back.
> 
> Its all new stuff too!?



Oh, not its not.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2009)

i'm off now, sorry, and good luck for the final lap


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

Sadly Steve died from an impacted bowel


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Sadly Steve died from an impacted bowel





I have just leapt up to 16th highest poster in this thread.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 18, 2009)

so close, so close and yet so far....


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2009)

Its not that far really...


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2009)

... is it?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2009)

Woop woop. Its the sound of the postolice!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

Winner (nearly)


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2009)

Nearly.... nearly.... nearly.....


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh sorry Badgers  *hides*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

You rarely ever post in here and today you waltz in and steal the 11k landmark


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You rarely ever post in here and today you waltz in and steal the 11k landmark



I was only trying to help. 
Story of my life huh? 

I'll go now.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 18, 2009)

night all


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

Night draggers, I am starting to inch towards the door now....


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2009)

Good work folks!  At finchley station now


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

Mobile_marty21


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 18, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Where you going?



Home!

I missed it


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Night draggers, I am starting to inch towards the door now....



Woot woot! 

Don't beat me when you get home for my crimes. 

Or at least wait until the guest has gone.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Home!
> 
> I missed it



We work fast round here. 

Some of us too fast.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 18, 2009)

Round who?

Ah well, only 989 to go...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm on the 5.48 now
 approaching
bethnal green


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2009)

Still here  
Should have been in Waterloo for 6pm 
All good though, just walking out the door in two seconds


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm in Waterloo! Am sitting on the beach drinking a stella


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm at home


on the laptop


----------



## pootle (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm at home about to open a stella


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm in Waterloo! Am sitting on the beach drinking a stella


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 18, 2009)

home_and_becks_bier 

(and the celts/arse on the box)....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

Morning gobshites &tc & so on


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 19, 2009)

Just got today then off to Cornwall for a long weekend


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 19, 2009)

Hottest day of the year so far and i'll be in the office.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

Morning  

Today is my Friday, today is my Friday, today is my Friday, today is my Friday!!!!!!!

Feeling worn out after yesterday but can make it through today's hideous workload and get home. Just gotta run a couple of errands and pack up the tent/etc ready for those beautiful days in the (hopefully) sun.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

I was walking through Lincoln's Inn Fields on my way to the tube yesterday and though FUCK THIS SHIT YOU CAN'T MAKE ME  so rang my mate and we met on Waterloo Bridge and went via Tesco for beers then sat on the actual beach in front of The National Theatre and got sand everywhere


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I was walking through Lincoln's Inn Fields on my way to the tube yesterday and though FUCK THIS SHIT YOU CAN'T MAKE ME  so rang my mate and we met on Waterloo Bridge and went via Tesco to sit on the actual beach in front of The National Theatre and got sand everywhere



Oooooooooooh stella, you are my new hero for the day!

Well done you.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2009)

morning all


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

Morning! I missed you chaps and I've obsessively clicked back and see you missed me too! Aren't we all great though?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

We rule  

Should really have left by now but can't be arsed. 
Will get in for 9am by the skin of my teeth and rush through the day as quick as I can. 
Looking forward to switching on the out of office auto-reply and leaving my desk clear of clutter at home time.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

Quick weak black coffee and then outta the door in the nick of time. 
Full of a mix of happiness and sloth which is an odd combo but gonna run with it and see how I go. 

Could easily just blow work out, buy a beret and sit in a pub drinking but can get through it I think.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

I totally can't be arsed.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

Late
Bye


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm just sat here like a lump


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

Still lumping. Have finished coffee so nothng else to do but get ready


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Still lumping. Have finished coffee so nothng else to do but get ready



decided to rejoin us today?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> decided to rejoin us today?



This is a voluntary gig. YOU CAN'T MAKE ME.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> This is a voluntary gig. YOU CAN'T MAKE ME.



i'm not sure i'd want to


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

You all missed me soooo much  Inconsolable


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You all missed me soooo much  Inconsolable


i know. i've been crying since i saw you were back.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

I was specifically avoiding _you_ yesterday as you're one of the worst ones


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I was specifically avoiding _you_ yesterday as you're one of the worst ones


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 19, 2009)

i think i'd like to drink beer in the sun allday today.

but i can't


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i think i'd like to drink beer in the sun allday today.
> 
> but i can't


i can  but i won't


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i can  but i won't



You have the day off? *explodes with fury*


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You have the day off? *explodes with fury*


no, but not having got to work yet i can still doss off. anyway, it'll all be over by opening time.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> no, but not having got to work yet i can still doss off. anyway, it'll all be over by opening time.



What will be all over? That makes no _sense_


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 19, 2009)

*sighs* badgers is done for the week after today, stella spent the day on the lash yesterday, pickmans is on a quiet one....and i have a fecking team meeting this afternoon and i've still got 3 days to go!!!! 3 fucking days to go you bastards!!!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2009)

i'll be out the door by opening time. not that fucking difficult to understand


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> *sighs* badgers is done for the week after today, stella spent the day on the lash yesterday, pickmans is on a quiet one....and i have a fecking team meeting this afternoon and i've still got 3 days to go!!!! 3 fucking days to go you bastards!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> *sighs* badgers is done for the week after today, stella spent the day on the lash yesterday, pickmans is on a quiet one....and i have a fecking team meeting this afternoon and i've still got 3 days to go!!!! 3 fucking days to go you bastards!!!!



O you misunderstand - I was at work all day yesterday...working  

I spent the _evening_ on the beach though 

There's really a beach! We watched the tide go out and drank beer! I totally recommend it. Just under the NT


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> O you misunderstand - I was at work all day yesterday...working
> 
> I spent the _evening_ on the beach though
> 
> There's really a beach! We watched the tide go out and drank beer! I totally recommend it. Just under the NT


that's where they do the reclaim the beach parties innit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

Not sure  Looked to be the beachiest bit of beach that I've seen in Town though 

Fuck it's 9am! Still in jarmaz  Time for a 'O golly, I'm so terribly sorry! My alarm didn't go off! See you shortly!' text to work


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2009)

Help! Help! 

I've lost the remote control and Vera Lynn is on the telly....she's going to sing at me.....Oh god too late "We'll meet again, Don't know where, don't know when" is going to be in my brain all day now!!!


----------



## Numbers (Aug 19, 2009)

Noon to 8:30pm shift for me this week, a bit of a bummer as I miss the evening chill with a beer as I'm not home til 9:30.

But this time next week I shall be lying on a Greek beach.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 19, 2009)

Morning campers 

Shit shift there ^, but at least you have something to look forward to.

I see stella is still in lazy mare mode


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

So much to do and it is only 09:10 in the freaking morning!!!! 

So many things hanging about and waiting for decisions from other people that mean people are chasing me for answers I do not have. Just another day in this irritating capirtilist utopia we enjoy and it brings me joy.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm gonna be doing little other today than looking for jobs again, just in case this other thing dunt turn out


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

Am in undies and a towel round hair

Has sent txt


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

Now has dry hair. 

FUCK ME I CANNOT BE ARSED AT ALL I MIGHT KILL


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Am in undies and a towel round hair
> 
> Has sent txt



Pics!

I would post a pic of me at the mo in my skimpy jim-jams but it would put everyone off their breakfasts - really. I had problems eating my Shreddies


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

I've got that same black bra on so you seen it


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Am in undies and a towel round hair
> 
> Has sent txt



POGTFO


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

I have just been discussing progressive take up and stuff


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

Dressed now. In *black*.

I hate myself and I want to die


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

Glass half full?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 19, 2009)

Boss out until lunch time....I can't possibly do any work until then, that would be wrong.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Dressed now. In *black*.
> 
> I hate myself and I want to die



hug? 


*runssssssssssssss


----------



## sojourner (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Dressed now. In *black*.
> 
> I hate myself and I want to die



Why?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

Am listening to the musical stylings of a dragger. Seems to be the soundtrack to a shag but I'd have to delve to find out. Needs more beats, I'll say that.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Why?



Because;

1. I don't like my job and it's fnishing next week anyway. Temp-style. Lost will to live with that one 

2. I can't get what I want


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> hug?
> 
> 
> *runssssssssssssss



You got pints in either of those grasping mucky paws?  If so - come to my bosom!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Dressed now. In *black*.
> 
> I hate myself and I want to die



Are you turning into a Goth


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you turning into a Goth



Is chic, goes wirth everything


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is chic, goes wirth everything



but especially goths 

Right - I am going to empty the dishwasher...so there!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

An at home day *jealous*


----------



## sojourner (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Because;
> 
> 1. I don't like my job and it's fnishing next week anyway. Temp-style. Lost will to live with that one
> 
> 2. I can't get what I want



Wanting to die is somewhat of an extreme reaction to either of those things

It would appear that you have actually gone past goth and into emo


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Wanting to die is somewhat of an extreme reaction to either of those things
> 
> It would appear that you have actually gone past goth and into emo



Exactly - EMO and that is much, much worse than goth 

Have emptied the dishwasher...now to out some clothes away, OH YEAH!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

My work has just taken a  turn this morning...


----------



## sojourner (Aug 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> My work has just taken a  turn this morning...



Ooo, why?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 19, 2009)

mmm, nice coffee made me for me, sun is out and i am in....


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

Partner company have been made of massive fail and as a result one part of the project I am working on has shrunk. 
This is not gonna affect me in the short term but may lead to a _sabbatical_ over November/December/Janurary or possible longer.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

Am in


----------



## fogbat (Aug 19, 2009)

Emo Stella is Emo


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh man. Has I dug myself a hole?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Partner company have been made of massive fail and as a result one part of the project I am working on has shrunk.
> This is not gonna affect me in the short term but may lead to a *sabbatical* over November/December/Janurary or possible longer.



  you mean a lack of work?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

sojourner said:


> you mean a lack of work?



Ominous ain't it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

No one is dragging today? I took the wrong cunting day off


----------



## fogbat (Aug 19, 2009)

Your non-appearance yesterday broke the thread's momentum


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm like the sun, little planet


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

It is a lack of work mainly 

Usually I organise a national event in spring and one in autumn, these are supported by some smaller 'spin-off' events which keep me busy through the quiter months. Seems less likely that we will be now doing a national event in spring so I may not have this work till later on.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2009)

been busy this morning!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

Busy! Pah

Busy playig with your new phone, I'll wager


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

Hungry and forgot my fecking lunch today


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 19, 2009)

alright you lot


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

Yo yo punk  How did Monday go? Tell us all about it


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 19, 2009)

Morning.

Finding it difficult to get motivated to do anything today.  At least we're nearly halfway through the week though


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hungry and forgot my fecking lunch today



BK?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 19, 2009)

it went alright yerknow   tiring tho!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3iia said:


> busy! Pah
> 
> busy playig with your new phone, i'll wager



too busy !!!


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 19, 2009)

this is me doing something here stella see...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 19, 2009)

are you cleaning his ears with a cotton bud?!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> this is me doing something here stella see...



Cool  Who ?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 19, 2009)

nope, picking a foundation colour to cover up some discolouration on razor bumps


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Cool  Who ?



geezer called special P


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> BK?



Nah, Wandsworth has all the other slops (Subway, McDs, KFC) but no BK glory in this manor sadly. Also I have about £2 as my lunch budget which does not strech far at BK does it. I feel that I might be browsing the reduced aisle at soopermarket.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

So was this your first proper gig doing this Teepz? Like - was there a gang of you doing all the people together or just you? Was it nerve-wracking? Freelance or through an agency type thing?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It is a lack of work mainly
> 
> Usually I organise a national event in spring and one in autumn, these are supported by some smaller 'spin-off' events which keep me busy through the quiter months. Seems less likely that we will be now doing a national event in spring so I may not have this work till later on.



I see

Well, given your rush of good luck lately mate I reckon you'll manage to get that sorted 

I have been applying for two jobs.  Takes a fuck of a long time to do an application form dunnit?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 19, 2009)

just me, I could have done with an assistant actually to clean my brushes, I spent most of the day keeping an eye on who was sweating, glamorous!!!! freelance ting init


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> just me, I could have done with an assistant actually to clean my brushes, I spent most of the day keeping an eye on who was sweating, glamorous!!!! freelance ting init



That's brill  It's like a job! But _fun_! So not like a job at all!

Got more lined up?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

Jesus fucking christ kiddies I am posting in politics by accident


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I see
> 
> Well, given your rush of good luck lately mate I reckon you'll manage to get that sorted



Meh, it usually works out does it not.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That's brill  It's like a job! But _fun_! So not like a job at all!
> 
> Got more lined up?



think so, although I think they gotta find a new studio to film in.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

TP steals the 11111 milestone with gracious ease....


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Nah, Wandsworth has all the other slops (Subway, McDs, KFC) but no BK glory in this manor sadly. Also I have about £2 as my lunch budget which does not strech far at BK does it. I feel that I might be browsing the reduced aisle at soopermarket.



no BK around here either, but now I really fancy a burger, it'll have to be McD, only other option is a gourmet burger, but they cost about a TENNER!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> no BK around here either, but now I really fancy a burger, it'll have to be McD, only other option is a gourmet burger, but they cost about a TENNER!



Or two for about £11? 
http://www.restaurantvouchers.co.uk/voucher/gbk-voucher-charity-cheapest-meal-free/


----------



## kittyP (Aug 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Help! Help!
> 
> I've lost the remote control and Vera Lynn is on the telly....she's going to sing at me.....Oh god too late "We'll meet again, Don't know where, don't know when" is going to be in my brain all day now!!!



I dunno why but that made me really laugh 

Don't worry peeps, the school holidays will be over soon and I will be out of your hair.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> TP steals the 11111 milestone with gracious ease....



Oh, you're jjst making them up now


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, you're jjst making them up now



It is what I do 

Revelling in the unimportant and the ability to convince people that something of no value has value in my line of work


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

Masses of SPAM Skype webcams from young ladies around the world


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> TP steals the 11111 milestone with gracious ease....



YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Or two for about £11?
> http://www.restaurantvouchers.co.uk/voucher/gbk-voucher-charity-cheapest-meal-free/



I couldn't handle 2


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

I've just had a falafel and tomoato sandiwhc and some S&V from the canteen and I fancy popping next door to Sainsbury's and just having it all again


----------



## kittyP (Aug 19, 2009)

TP, I didn't know that's what you do. 

No wonder your make up always looks to amazing in your pics


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I couldn't handle 2



You are not even trying are you? 

Here is my final offer then: 

You order the two
Fedex one to me on company expenses 
I will give the driver the £2 that I have for lunch and send him back to you 
You will then have a £10 burger for the princely sum of £9 
We all win


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 19, 2009)

caprese salad and cappucino whilst sitting in the sun for my luncheon. still feel hungry tho. and strangely unsettled....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

Me too. I want more food.

I'm going to go out for a fag and some mroe food. What I do when I smoke a fag, right , is post on my fone so I don't just gaze bovinly into the middle-distance.

So I'll brb


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

God i'm bored and boring. What am i gonna do? Some work?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 19, 2009)

Nah. Draw me a picture.


----------



## Yetman (Aug 19, 2009)

FUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUFKCUFKFUCFJIVHFEH FO FKFUckinnng BOOLOLOCKS too much to do cant stop to chat must dash bye


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 19, 2009)

I had that yesterday Yets, and should have it today - but can't be arsed


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You are not even trying are you?
> 
> Here is my final offer then:
> 
> ...



you are a financial whiz kid


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 19, 2009)

I haven't had one since... will let you know when I gets an invite


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I haven't had one since... will let you know when I gets an invite


----------



## fogbat (Aug 19, 2009)

Boo.

Miserable, boring day, and I wanna go sit in the sun


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Boo.
> 
> Miserable, boring day, and I wanna go sit in the sun



What yez doing later?


----------



## fogbat (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What yez doing later?



I had no plans - drinkies?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I had no plans - drinkies?



Beach!


----------



## fogbat (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Beach!



Oh, wait - no.

I need to go collect books from a nice urbanite tonight.

Forget my head if it weren't screwed on etc


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

Not an awful lunch stroll to the shops, highlights of the trip were as follows: 

1. Watching two gold wearing teenage mothers get caught shoplifting from Poundland as I passed 
2. Forgetting to pay for another bag for life in the soopermarket


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh good - I need a night off 

Soon


----------



## kittyP (Aug 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Not an awful lunch stroll to the shops, highlights of the trip were as follows:
> 
> 1. Watching two gold wearing teenage mothers get caught shoplifting from Poundland as I passed
> 2. *Forgetting* to pay for another bag for life in the soopermarket



ha ha ha yeah yeah


----------



## kittyP (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Beach!



Be careful. It isn't a beach all the time you know?
Don't get washed away. If you do remember to hold your drink above water.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> you are a financial whiz kid



Forgot to factor in my 10% fee so in fact you will be paying £9.90


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Be careful. It isn't a beach all the time you know?
> Don't get washed away. If you do remember to hold your drink above water.



I figure the tide was going out at 5.30pm yesterday so one _should_ be able to sneak back on today 

I has piece of driftwood and some sand in the bottom of my bag


----------



## kittyP (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I figure the tide was going out at 5.30pm yesterday so one _should_ be able to sneak back on today
> 
> I has piece of driftwood and some sand in the bottom of my bag



Sand? To weigh you down?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Sand? To weigh you down?



Only a few bits. Tiny they are. To remind me of the lovely evening I had


----------



## kittyP (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Only a few bits. Tiny they are. To remind me of the lovely evening I had



Ah I see. I thought you had packed them as a precaution.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Ah I see. I thought you had packed them as a precaution.



Take a beach to the beach?! That beating you got last night must has dislodged your braincell


----------



## kittyP (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Take a beach to the beach?! That beating you got last night must has dislodged your braincell



 Oi luv! 

I was thinking that.... oh never mind


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Oi luv!
> 
> I was thinking that.... oh never mind



Soz, was joking


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Forgot to factor in my 10% fee so in fact you will be paying £9.90



it never ends, always *SMALL PRINT*


----------



## kittyP (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Soz, was joking



I know, so was I


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

kittyP said:


> I know, so was I



Oh good  I'm not as familiar with your own personal special brand of humour yet so I can't be sure. Certainly don't want to upset the bossman's missus anyway 

I can't wait til you both fuck off on holiday, there I said it


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

Marty is in charge while I am away


----------



## kittyP (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh good  I'm not as familiar with your own personal special brand of humour yet so I can't be sure. *Certainly don't want to upset the bossman's missus anyway*
> 
> I can't wait til you both fuck off on holiday, there I said it



Ha ha ha! 

Don't worry we will be gone soon and then after August, I won't be back till at least October, maybe christmas if you are lucky.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Ha ha ha!
> 
> Don't worry we will be gone soon and then after August, I won't be back till at least October, maybe christmas if you are lucky.



You're only part of the problem tbf


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Marty is in charge while I am away



Fucksticks, I crumble under pressure, I predict mayhem


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

I am a strong and fair leader.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 19, 2009)

There's an uprising already


----------



## kittyP (Aug 19, 2009)

Badgers, maybe you should stay behind?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Fucksticks, I crumble under pressure, I predict mayhem



Will you accept bribes - I have half a baguette and some cheese&onion crisps I could offer you


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> There's an uprising already



Tbh young neon I don't think it's necessary to have a leader of anything but Badgers will insist on intimdations, threats and quoting the later Star Wars movies to push his will to power


----------



## kittyP (Aug 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will you accept bribes - I have half a baguette and some cheese&onion crisps I could offer you



I will take that if you want me to influence Badgers in some way......?

I a starving and there is only left over veggie curry that we have been eating for 3 days now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2009)

kittyP said:


> I will take that if you want me to influence Badgers in some way......?
> 
> I a starving and there is only left over veggie curry that we have been eating for 3 days now.




Erm.....there is only a small pile of crisp dust left now, sorry


----------



## kittyP (Aug 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Erm.....there is only a small pile of crisp dust left now, sorry


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths has excatly 1000 posts in this thread (as I type) so maybe she should be left in charge as a reward?

(between me starting to write this and hitting the 'post quick reply' button she blew it L)


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Tbh young neon I don't think it's necessary to have a leader of anything but Badgers will insist on intimdations, threats and quoting the later Star Wars movies to push his will to power



An egalitarian drag while he's away then?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Tbh young neon I don't think it's necessary to have a leader of anything but Badgers will insist on intimdations, threats and quoting the later Star Wars movies to push his will to power



Look, Your Worshipfulness, let's get one thing straight. I take orders from just one person: me.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Look, Your Worshipfulness, let's get one thing straight. I take orders from just one person: me.



Ha ha ha


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> An egalitarian drag while he's away then?



No. I'm in charge  


This is why anarchism will never work - some cunt'll always ruin it


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2009)

i prefer sniping from the sides tbf


----------



## kittyP (Aug 19, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Ha ha ha



Actually, he sure doesn't take them from me so that might have been right...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

I will have to use my mobile at the festie


----------



## sojourner (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm eating my tea now

*two fingers up at stella*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I'm eating my tea now
> 
> *two fingers up at stella*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2009)

Don't leave me in charge unless you want to come back to find everyone running around in a chocolate sugar rush, broken egg cups and marty talking in a northern accent 

Anyway - I am off to watch "Columbo"!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> been busy this morning!



 Me too...no time to drag when there's work to be done...

Hang on...


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> No. I'm in charge
> 
> 
> This is why anarchism will never work - some cunt'll always ruin it



See, I knew you were up to something


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> See, I knew you were up to something



As far as my secret polices tell me - you're alright. Don't fuck it up now kid.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Anyway - I am off to watch "Columbo"!



Just one more thing...


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> As far as my secret polices tell me - you're alright. Don't fuck it up now kid.



I was wondering why that BT van was parked outside my house all night.  I'll say nothing if you don't.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 19, 2009)

blimey, a velvet drag revolution has occured since i been gone.

all hail king marty!!!


----------



## kittyP (Aug 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


>



That would be from one of those ultra tacky fridge magnets.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

Fridge magnets will be 76th up against the wall


----------



## sojourner (Aug 19, 2009)

I have a fan

He is 5', and thinks I'm so interesting, he has to talk to me every single time he passes the reception desk.  Which has been approx 50 times today.  He's SO funny


----------



## kittyP (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Fridge magnets will be 76th up against the wall


----------



## kittyP (Aug 19, 2009)

Can I make 6000 posts by the end of today?

I can't believe that I have been here for so long and not got there yet. 

Maybe I need to use more of these daily threads rather than waiting for something interesting to come up.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 19, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I have a fan
> 
> He is 5', and thinks I'm so interesting, he has to talk to me every single time he passes the reception desk.  Which has been approx 50 times today.  He's SO funny



Is he a child, or just very short?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Can I make 6000 posts by the end of today?
> 
> I can't believe that I have been here for so long and not got there yet.
> 
> Maybe I need to use more of these daily threads rather than waiting for something interesting to come up.



This is the only thread worth posting in imo.

Come on then.You all packed for that festival thingy? I've bet you've forgotten something - let's guess what!


----------



## kittyP (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> This is the only thread worth posting in imo.
> 
> Come on then.You all packed for that festival thingy? I've bet you've forgotten something - let's guess what!



Haven't packed anything yet. 
Have got stuff out but not much. Waiting for the boy to get home or I will just make a big pile of panicy mess. 

We don't leave till Friday morning and still need to pick up the rucksack from Onket so can't do much more.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 19, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Is he a child, or just very short?



Mentally he is a child, but physically he's a very short man.

Short men are attracted to me, I've found in the past.


----------



## pootle (Aug 19, 2009)

*harumph*

I've mostly been cracking on with some work today and avoid u75.

I see no one missed me today  

*flounces off again*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

I didn't miss you because I am in such awe of your powers of will....powers


----------



## fogbat (Aug 19, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Mentally he is a child, but physically he's a very short man.
> 
> Short men are attracted to me, I've found in the past.





*waggles eyebrows*


----------



## kittyP (Aug 19, 2009)

pootle said:


> *harumph*
> 
> I've mostly been cracking on with some work today and avoid u75.
> 
> ...



Well, not missed you as such but now your here I am smiling as the word 'pootle' always makes me smile as I can hear it in my head.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 19, 2009)

@ pootle 

Bless

Ain't you pretty when you have a hissy fit?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 19, 2009)

fogbat said:


> *waggles eyebrows*





I think they must like a double-bastard-hard challenge or something


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

Blimey.... 

Wifey nears the 6k mark 
My 20k mark is closer than I thought 

We are skilled at life


----------



## pootle (Aug 19, 2009)

sojourner said:


> @ pootle
> 
> Bless
> 
> Ain't you pretty when you have a hissy fit?



*scowls*

*blusters*

*facks off in a hump*


----------



## kittyP (Aug 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Blimey....
> 
> Wifey nears the 6k mark
> My 20k mark is closer than I thought
> ...



Total skill and win! 

Danm it, come on 6 k so I a can have a bath and stop posting shit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

7 more! Come on kitty!


----------



## fogbat (Aug 19, 2009)

How do you see the scores, btw?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 19, 2009)

fogbat said:


> How do you see the scores, btw?



What scores?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> 7 more! Come on kitty!



I'm trying, damn post restriction.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 19, 2009)

Nearly there...


----------



## fogbat (Aug 19, 2009)

kittyP said:


> What scores?



The number of posts per poster in the thread.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

Pootle dropped the ball yesterday, now she is struggling to pick it up again


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

fogbat said:


> The number of posts per poster in the thread.



http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=281219


----------



## fogbat (Aug 19, 2009)

I reckon Stella would be ruling the thread again if it weren't for yesterday's unfortunate lapse.


----------



## pootle (Aug 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Pootle dropped the ball yesterday, now she is struggling to pick it up again




I did not drop the ball yesterday! I was on fine form here, pretty much  and I'm not even trying today 

*double harumph*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I reckon Stella would be ruling the thread again if it weren't for yesterday's unfortunate lapse.



She took the lead for a while. 
My Star Wars quotes soon reeled her back in


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

I took the postcount lead for about 3.75 hours 

You. Are going. On holiday.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


>


How's 8th Sept for ya?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> How's 8th Sept for ya?



Perfect...probably  I don't know where, or indeed if, I am going to be working after month end but I'll certainly make it if I can!

Same place?


----------



## fogbat (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I took the postcount lead for about 3.75 hours
> 
> You. Are going. On holiday.



By the time Badgers is back, you will be our new ThreadQueen.

It'll be a bloodless coup


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

fogbat said:


> By the time Badgers is back, you will be our new ThreadQueen.
> 
> It'll be a bloodless coup



I had to get his permission to start a new dragging thread. I hate him, I really do


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

Hate leads to suffering


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hate leads to suffering



Leave it out King Bitterness and Sales Bile


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Perfect...probably  I don't know where, or indeed if, I am going to be working after month end but I'll certainly make it if I can!
> 
> Same place?


Hopefully... just about to ask em.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Hopefully... just about to ask em.



Fab. Wherever I'm working I'll be on this thread so uhm


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sales Bile



Just did a wicked contract to end my working week


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just did a wicked contract to end my working week



Good for you


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

I rule  

Less than an hour and I pass this thread to the proles.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I rule
> 
> Less than an hour and I pass this thread to the proles.


i bet stella starts a new thread with her very own title whilst you're away....teehee....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 19, 2009)

It's hot and nearly 5pm..Should I go to the gym?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 19, 2009)

OK. I know your question was already answered but I've done it now. 







Click on the number of replies (11 thousand and something) when on the main page.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Perfect...probably  I don't know where, or indeed if, I am going to be working after month end but I'll certainly make it if I can!
> 
> Same place?


All sorted  I'll give you a shout nearer the time - and hopefully you'll be working closer - else I'll just scoff two on me own


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

3 more!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> All sorted  I'll give you a shout nearer the time - and hopefully you'll be working closer - else I'll just scoff two on me own



I just remembered how like little dead still-warm slightly moist piglets they are nom nom nom


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i bet stella starts a new thread with her very own title whilst you're away....teehee....



Editor is aware of this already. 
_Fire at will Commander_


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> 3 more!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 19, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i bet stella starts a new thread with her very own title whilst you're away....teehee....


...and get him to hide this one 



Badgers said:


>


Awwwww 



5t3IIa said:


> I just remembered how like little dead still-warm slightly moist piglets they are nom nom nom


I'm drooling


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

Do mummy hedhogs give birth to those things? Do their spikes only get hard later?


----------



## fogbat (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Do mummy hedhogs give birth to those things? Do their spikes only get hard later?



They hatch from eggs, IIRC.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> ....teehee....



Your forum laugh is limper than your wrist ^ ^


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> It's hot and nearly 5pm..Should I go to the gym?



that's a question I always answer no to


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2009)

fogbat said:


> They hatch from eggs, IIRC.



 nonsense


they is mammals


----------



## kittyP (Aug 19, 2009)

Arg! Just got off the phone to my mum and I am really losing it with my sister.
I try very hard to keep my cool and stay laid back and supportive with her but ARG!!

I have been going to festivals for the past 15 years. 
For the last 6 I have borrowed my mums car. Dads Tranjia and trolly with stretchy straps. 
I told them about this years BDs in about March and have been reminding and updating them since. 
My sister is going to V (first festival, she is not really the type) and is now complaining that I have the stuff she wants. 
If she had bloody asked me or even the rents, previously to the few days before she was going then maybe we could have arranged something. But no. She just expected it all to be there and to get everything she wants like always and is now having a major stop at my poor mum about it all. 
She won't do it at me as she knows i'll stay too calm. 
Hence the getting out on here 


Sorry rant over


----------



## prunus (Aug 19, 2009)

fogbat said:


> They hatch from eggs, IIRC.





Hi draggers.

I have too much to do.

Goddammit.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> nonsense
> 
> 
> they is mammals



They're one of the few mammals that lay eggs, along with the platypus and the echidna.

Trust me, I has a biology degree


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Arg! Just got off the phone to my mum and I am really losing it with my sister.
> I try very hard to keep my cool and stay laid back and supportive with her but ARG!!
> 
> I have been going to festivals for the past 15 years.
> ...



I would still do her


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

prunus said:


> Hi draggers.
> 
> I have too much to do.
> 
> Goddammit.



Has time to answer one email


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2009)

> The hedgehog's dilemma is based upon the apparent danger of a male hedgehog being injured from a spine while mating with a female hedgehog. However, this is not a problem for hedgehogs as the male's penis is very near the center of its abdomen (often mistaken for a belly button) and the female has the ability to curl her tail upward to the point that her vulva protrudes behind the rest of her body. As such, the male doesn't have to get completely on top of the female when mating.



couldn't find anything about eggs


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

fogbat said:


> They're one of the few mammals that lay eggs, along with the platypus and the echidna.
> 
> Trust me, I has a biology degree



*demands proof*


----------



## fogbat (Aug 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> couldn't find anything about eggs



Bless you for looking


----------



## kittyP (Aug 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I would still do her



And I would still have to kill you and bury you in a deep hole with a million pull a long bags so you would be with them for ever! 

Ha ha ha ha


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Bless you for looking



i like reading about hedgehog shagging


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

At birth, the hoglets will be about one inch long, blind, *naked *and completely dependent on their mother.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

kittyP said:


> And I would still have to kill you and bury you in a deep hole with a million pull a long bags so you would be with them for ever!
> 
> Ha ha ha ha



Shoulda been milestone post tbf


----------



## kittyP (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *demands proof*



Yes me too! 


Oh and Yay for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lets party. Hurumph.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

I cannae bear the tension



STOP POSTING NOW WIFEY!!!!

Savour it...


----------



## pootle (Aug 19, 2009)

Jesus and the Mary Chain.

Willpower has facked off now.  I want to LEAVE but my stupid line manager is STILL here when she should have left at 4.30pm and my big manager is out too.

If it wasn't for my pesky line manager I could have snuck out early!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Yes me too!
> 
> 
> Oh and Yay for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



\o/


----------



## kittyP (Aug 19, 2009)

I used up my 6k post to tell you what would happen if you even carry on considering what you said.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Shoulda been milestone post tbf


threatening to kill her old man and bury him is pretty much of a milestone in my book tbf...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

pootle said:


> Jesus and the Mary Chain.
> 
> Willpower has facked off now.  I want to LEAVE but my stupid line manager is STILL here when she should have left at 4.30pm and my big manager is out too.
> 
> If it wasn't for my pesky line manager I could have snuck out early!



Poor poots  You were so good to me yesterday and I haven't been supportive at all. What a selfish cunt I am


----------



## kittyP (Aug 19, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> threatening to kill her old man and bury him is pretty much of a milestone in my book tbf...



Mine too! 

Right I am done with you losers. 

Bath time.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> threatening to kill her old man and bury him is pretty much of a milestone in my book tbf...



Is quoted for posterity


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh god, You've all gone home like snesible people and I am stuck here as I was too lazy to get in before 10.30am today


----------



## pootle (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Poor poots  You were so good to me yesterday and I haven't been supportive at all. What a selfish cunt I am



S'alright.  Next time you are needing a fix of the attention, I'll give you some for free, then get you hooked on my £5 bags of love.

You'll be on the rob by the end of the day to feed your habit. That'll learn ya!


I'm still here, stuck also though.  We're in a co-dependent relationship now 5t3IIa!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

Into the final furlong now peeps, just a couple more emails to write and I am outta here till the 27th...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

pootle said:


> S'alright.  Next time you are needing a fix of the attention, I'll give you some for free, then get you hooked on my £5 bags of love.
> 
> You'll be on the rob by the end of the day to feed your habit. That'll learn ya!
> 
> ...



 You made me lol


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Into the final furlong now peeps, just a couple more emails to write and I am outta here till the 27th...



27th eh? *adds to plans for world domination*


----------



## fogbat (Aug 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> 27th eh? *adds to plans for world domination*



Tis the day of the North London Drinks


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

Out of office is switched on and writing a list of instructions to the minions


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 19, 2009)

night all, have fun b&k, i'm avoiding the pub tonite, honest...


----------



## pootle (Aug 19, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Tis the day of the North London Drinks



A day/event to plan world domination and carry it out if there ever was such a date, blates


----------



## fogbat (Aug 19, 2009)

pootle said:


> A day/event to plan world domination and carry it out if there ever was such a date, blates



Absolutely 

Badgers is going doooown


----------



## pootle (Aug 19, 2009)

BADGERS AND KITTY!

Have a lovely Beautiful Days hollybobs innit!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

Woop wooop wooooop wooooooop woooooooooooooooooo!!! 

Still here, all alone but nearly done now


----------



## pootle (Aug 19, 2009)

Fuck! Badgers - you heard these rumours about a quittting prem manager.  Someone arguing with their club over money. Is playing tonight. Has walked out this afternoon.

Can't be Rafa, surely? *cries*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

I hope not, can't see it but can't see who else either?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 19, 2009)

pootle said:


> BADGERS AND KITTY!
> 
> Have a lovely Beautiful Days hollybobs innit!



Ooh we are all purple!

Thanks Pootle, it will be ace. 

Badgers will be on here tomorrow not doubt though.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

Not left yet  

5-10 mins left in the chains of the office


----------



## kittyP (Aug 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Not left yet
> 
> 5-10 mins left in the chains of the office



Kweekly kweekly kweekly!


----------



## Yetman (Aug 19, 2009)

*runs past*

FUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFU CKFUCLKFUCKFUCKFUCMKFUCKFUFKCUFKFJCCJUFCFFJUAAAAAAAARSE


----------



## kittyP (Aug 19, 2009)

Yetman said:


> *runs past*
> 
> FUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFU CKFUCLKFUCKFUCKFUCMKFUCKFUFKCUFKFJCCJUFCFFJUAAAAAAAARSE



Did something just happen....


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2009)

He is fine, just taking his medication and stuff... 

I am outta here peeps, play nice and keep that 5t3IIa chick under control.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2009)

*rubs hands*


----------



## pootle (Aug 19, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Ooh we are all purple!



Purple is my favourite colour atm.  Also, papal and regal innit


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> that's a question I always answer no to



I went..it was hot...and now i'm pumped!!!....I mean tired.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2009)

Where is everybody?


Did you all take the day off?


My office is hotttttttttttttttttttttt!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 20, 2009)

wrong thread, stella's gawn and made a new one....

whilst the cat's away, the mice will play...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> wrong thread, stella's gawn and made a new one....
> 
> whilst the cat's away, the mice will play...



Stella is clearly our leader then....calling all the shotttttttttttttttttttttttttttts!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

urgh

hangover

want to kill fucking twats who insist I open the door for them

LEAVE ME ALONE


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> urgh
> 
> hangover
> 
> ...



Do you have a buzzer thing that makes you jump?

I hate them!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Do you have a buzzer thing that makes you jump?
> 
> I hate them!



No.  I have a doorbell, that works when it wants to.  There's a load of women who work for a care agency though - and they tap their nails against the window instead of knocking or using the bell.  Now that really makes me want to rip their fucking fingernails out, quite apart from knocking me sick   urgh urgh urgh


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> No.  I have a doorbell, that works when it wants to.  There's a load of women who work for a care agency though - and they tap their nails against the window instead of knocking or using the bell.  Now that really makes me want to rip their fucking fingernails out, quite apart from knocking me sick   urgh urgh urgh



Smearing faeces on the window should discourage that


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Smearing faeces on the window should discourage that



  You are a star


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

What on god's green earth are you fuckers doing in here?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2009)

that 5t3IIa has ideas above her station tbf


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What on god's green earth are you fuckers doing in here?



Old habits die hard.....Change is difficult on everyone.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

It's not for me! It's for EVERYONE! Remember how happy we were when we got the new thread that last time? I do


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> You are a star



Do you know, I don't think I've ever given non poo-based advice in the education & employment forum, though it's usually "shit in his desk"


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What on god's green earth are you fuckers doing in here?



There needs to be a reasonable transition period


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What on god's green earth are you fuckers doing in here?



fuck off


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2009)

fogbat said:


> There needs to be a reasonable transition period



I'm finding it difficult to let go


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It's not for me! It's for EVERYONE! Remember how happy we were when we got the new thread that last time? I do



 Invoking memories of happiness is a good approach....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes1 It was lovely and fresh and new!


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes1 It was lovely and fresh and new!



Someone edited their post


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> fuck off



Oh no....resistance....it's going to be traumatic.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 20, 2009)

this one's better imo


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Someone edited their post



 yes well hush now


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> yes well hush now


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 20, 2009)

I think I must have overslept this morning, annoying boss is eating her lunch already


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

"You massive bunch of massive babies", IIRC.

How to Make Friends and Influence People


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

fogbat said:


> "x", IIRC.
> 
> How to Make Friends and Influence People



You massive bastard!


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

Stella / Stalin.

The similarity in their names is no coincidence


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 20, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Smearing faeces on the window should discourage that


we found out that our drains are blocked this morning and a small but pungent (and rising) column of faceal matter was beginning to emerge from the inspection pipe. 

so if you require any, ahem, matter for your window smearing, then nip round to ours before the drain cleaner man comes (and he better fecking come )....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2009)

fogbat said:


> "You massive bunch of massive babies", IIRC.
> 
> How to Make Friends and Influence People



Stella!!!


I for one am outraged!!!!1111!!!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Stella / Stalin.
> 
> The similarity in their names is no coincidence


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You massive bastard!



Outed!


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

I am just like a crusading journalist battling corrupt politicians


----------



## pootle (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It's not for me! It's for EVERYONE! Remember how happy we were when we got the new thread that last time? I do



I wasn't here.  But why wouldn't I believe 5t3IIa?

C'mon people! Stop living in the past! Look to the future of new and exciting opportunities.

Soj! I've got overhang cures for you

Marts! A cuddle and a cup of tea!

Foggerz! Motivation pep talks that might look like insults but aren't really! 

_This post has been brought to you by poots - trying to ease you through the transistion since 2009_


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 20, 2009)

5taIin?


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

pootle said:


> Foggerz! Motivation pep talks that might look like insults but aren't really!



You have discovered my motivation kryptonite


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> 5taIin?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 20, 2009)

Morning you slags. 

Yawn as did not get to sleep till about 5.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

fogbat said:


> "You massive bunch of massive babies", IIRC.
> 
> How to Make Friends and Influence People



Yeh, I saw that as well

Double fuck off


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

pootle said:


> Soj! I've got overhang cures for you



Hmm?  I've sorted myself out ta pootle.  Sped by shop this morning and am fully stocked up with cold diet coke, jaffa cake bars, and crisps


----------



## pigtails (Aug 20, 2009)

MY LAST DAY IN WORK -


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

pigtails said:


> MY LAST DAY IN WORK -



How come?


----------



## pootle (Aug 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Sped by shop this morning and am fully stocked up with cold diet coke, jaffa cake bars, and crisps




Skillz on the scran front Soj! 

Soz I got the pop choice wrong btw. Personally I'm a diet coke type all the way, but people usually yell at me when I proffer that.  I sold out my beliefs in an attempt to impress you soj.

In other news: I'm considering a return here


----------



## pigtails (Aug 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> How come?



New Job starting sept 1st and on holiday for a week from tomorrow.


----------



## Yetman (Aug 20, 2009)

Fuckfuckfuckfuc<fucfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfukc


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

pootle said:


> Skillz on the scran front Soj!
> 
> Soz I got the pop choice wrong btw. Personally I'm a diet coke type all the way, but people usually yell at me when I proffer that.  I sold out my beliefs in an attempt to impress you soj.
> 
> In other news: I'm considering a return here





*denounces pootle to Stella's Stasi*


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

pootle said:


> Soz I got the pop choice wrong btw. Personally I'm a diet coke type all the way, but people usually yell at me when I proffer that.  I sold out my beliefs in an attempt to impress you soj.



You get yelled at for proffering diet coke?  The absolute cunts!



pigtails said:


> New Job starting sept 1st and on holiday for a week from tomorrow.



Aha - congrats cutie!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 20, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Fuckfuckfuckfuc<fucfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfukc


fuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuck....fuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuck


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuck....fuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuck



NSFW!!!!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 20, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> NSFW!!!!!


you shouldn't be on this thread no more tho....or should we....i dunno?!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 20, 2009)

and you quoted it for double the bubble


----------



## pootle (Aug 20, 2009)

fogbat said:


> *denounces pootle to Stella's Stasi*



I was only thinking about it...and I've made a full and frank apology/committment to the other thread.

Fack! What am I doing here! But check you out, you little sneak.  How the worm has turned.  Who's angling for a position now, hmm!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

No positions! 

Now both of you *slaps legs* get back over there NOW


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

*remains firmly in thread*

I hate this chair.

It has no lumbar support. I fucking bought her a proper good chair on health and safety grounds not 6 months ago, and she's put it somewhere and replaced it with this huge black leather monstrosity


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

There are fully adjustable chairs in Drag V, sister.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> There are fully adjustable chairs in Drag V, sister.



They're not real chairs though, eh, stells?    You're spending too much time in virtual reality, sistah


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> *remains firmly in thread*
> 
> I hate this chair.
> 
> It has no lumbar support. I fucking bought her a proper good chair on health and safety grounds not 6 months ago, and she's put it somewhere and replaced it with this huge black leather monstrosity


Nick her other chair


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Nick her other chair



I can't find it! God knows where it is, but this is really uncomfortable!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2009)

This post has nothing to do with another second rate thread I have heard rumours about. It has nothing to do with a desire for this thread to gain _grid position_ one little bit I assure you. I respect freedom of speech and admire healthy competition in all arenas. This post is simply to bring to the attention of the bored workers (yearning to break free from the chains of oppression) that this is post number 19,900 from this Dragger and the next countdown commences here. 

As you were.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

Clever girl


----------



## Pip (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't think my dragging thread probation is going very well


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

Pip said:


> I don't think my dragging thread probation is going very well



 wrong thread sugartits


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2009)

Pip said:


> I don't think my dragging thread probation is going very well



Just us then?


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## fractionMan (Aug 20, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Fuckfuckfuckfuc<fucfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfukc



*copies post for future use*


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 20, 2009)

someone ask Crispy to merge the threads





mwahahahahaha


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> someone ask Crispy to merge the threads
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe

yeh - proper solomon solution


----------



## rover07 (Aug 20, 2009)

Bored....should put the chicken on, do stuff... pfff


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

*sigh*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2009)

mmmmmmmm chicken...roast?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2009)

Right dragging _old guard_ I am off to town to pay money in, take money out and then run errands. Play nicely all you traditionalists, splinter groups and fence sitters.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *sigh*



I see what you're doing, you want to be the *top* poster on this thread too, is there no end to your ambition ?


----------



## rover07 (Aug 20, 2009)

browned a bit then slowcooker.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

This thread = Terri Schiavo


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *sigh*



Your thread is like Tacgnol


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

I need a shit

But it's gonna be a really bad explosive one, and there's no fucking way I'm doing it in here 

I wouldn't be able to hold the noises in if someone came in, and the smell is gonna be fucking terrible, I just know it 

Mind - I might have to go


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2009)

marty21 said:
			
		

> Friday eve



A great old Draggers term which lightens the darkest Thursday


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I need a shit
> 
> But it's gonna be a really bad explosive one, and there's no fucking way I'm doing it in here
> 
> ...



do it, and blame another member of staff


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2009)

Pip said:
			
		

> Ohhh, now I understand. I thought I was just being shunned



All are welcome here Pip old chum


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> do it, and blame another member of staff



I'm the only member of staff   The rest are tenants.  I might be alright - it's coming and going.  The gripes, I mean. Not shit everywhere 

If I can hang on til hometime, I have the delight of taking a spliff in with me


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> If I can hang on til hometime, I have the delight of taking a spliff in with me








			
				sojourner said:
			
		

> Well don't we all darling, but you can't control the weather.  Better to be moist and happy than wet and sulking.  Just take more drugs, and find big communal tents to sit in!



Fingers crossed for Yetty and I as we are heading to the fields. 2006 was sunny but we have had two rainy ones at Beautiful Days so I am owed.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> All are welcome here Pip old chum



Dying thread is desperately inclusive 


(sorry, Badgers. I'm hoping for Propaganda Minister in the new regime)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Dying thread is desperately inclusive
> 
> 
> (sorry, Badgers. I'm hoping for Propaganda Minister in the new regime)



*extremely hard stare*


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *extremely hard stare*



What? 

I'm trying to drive the ditherers over to the Glorious Drag V Thread. 

I think a highly paid government post, with numerous lackeys and enormous influence, would be the minimum I deserve in recompense.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

fogbat said:


> What?
> 
> I'm trying to drive the ditherers over to the Glorious Drag V Thread.
> 
> I think a highly paid government post, with numerous lackeys and enormous influence, would be the minimum I deserve in recompense.



I apologise. I thought you were referring to something else.

If you don't post it goes away you know.

*fingernails bleed*


----------



## rover07 (Aug 20, 2009)

Chicken done... what now? *sigh*


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

rover07 said:


> Chicken done... what now? *sigh*





what the fuck are you on about? 

have you shagged and then killed a poor defenceless chicken?  they sell sage and onion for stuffing, you dirty bastard


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2009)

rover07 said:


> Chicken done... what now? *sigh*



Go for a walk?
Prepare your veg?

do the washing?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 20, 2009)

is it too soon to say last in?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2009)

This park is dragging. This sunshine is dragging. This beer is dragging. The sound of the cricket on the wind is dragging. Actually it is not bad.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 20, 2009)

that's a yes then....


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 20, 2009)

I've just finished my day, make up trial went well


----------



## Voley (Aug 21, 2009)

Get today out the way and I have *four *days off.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Oi! http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=299640&page=6


----------



## Voley (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh. I thought I'd posted on that one. As you were.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

11379 post


----------



## Voley (Aug 21, 2009)

Maybe I should tell you all that I have four days off on the other thread, too.


----------



## Voley (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes. I think I will.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Do


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

NVP said:


> Get today out the way and I have *four *days off.





MORNING old guard!!!

Friday!  Woo!


----------



## Yetman (Aug 21, 2009)

FOOKING YESSSSSS 

All has gone well my little ones. See you on the other side


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2009)

boss has told me to email him every morning when i get in, so he can be sure i'm not late.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> boss has told me to email him every morning when i get in, so he can be sure i'm not late.



I have your fucking book here, btw - just been to pick it up again


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> boss has told me to email him every morning when i get in, so he can be sure i'm not late.



email him saying you are on your way, then get in late, and blame the traffic/tube/train/puncture


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 24, 2009)

This office computer is bloody rubbish. Trying to get it to do anything is like wading through treacle, and it's refusing to see my USB stick.  Grr.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

*glares*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *glares*


----------



## Pip (Aug 24, 2009)

Hiya! I've just been lunching at the British Museum.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *glares*



what are you glaring at?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I have your fucking book here, btw - just been to pick it up again



why the negative frownies? you have a free book


----------



## Yetman (Aug 24, 2009)

Got back from green man about 2 hours ago, was meant to be in work at 9 

I managed to send an email from the travelodge in wales that my work is delayed due to technical problems and they bought it  got home and did it and now all is cool. Get in 

Fucking ace festival, absolutely SHIT music. Got well on top last night as well, loads of police and security appeared which killed my buzz. Hate that in festivals


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> why the negative frownies? you have a free book



Not 'free' really eh mate?  Given I've paid about 6 or 7 squid in postage now


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Got back from green man about 2 hours ago, was meant to be in work at 9
> 
> *I managed to send an email from the travelodge in wales that my work is delayed due to technical problems and they bought it  got home and did it and now all is cool*. Get in
> 
> Fucking ace festival, absolutely SHIT music. Got well on top last night as well, loads of police and security appeared which killed my buzz. Hate that in festivals



heh - nice one 

Did it rain much then yetty?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Not 'free' really eh mate?  Given I've paid about 6 or 7 squid in postage now



didn't realise it cost that much to send a book!
i always send things through work


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> didn't realise it cost that much to send a book!
> i always send things through work



I pay for it myself, and it's a big book!!


----------



## fogbat (Aug 24, 2009)

Wrong thread, fools


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I pay for it myself, and it's a big book!!



i'll send you that other one then and we can be quits, ok?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Wrong thread, fools



huh?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Wrong thread, fools


I'm surprised you can see, all the way up there in stella's arse 



Orang Utan said:


> i'll send you that other one then and we can be quits, ok?



 ta chuck, that'd be ace


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2009)

Ha ha 

la la la la

*dances round thread*


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2009)

what a gwan?


----------



## fogbat (Aug 24, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> what a gwan?



Stella has started a new dragging thread, but some _elderly_ posters, fearful of change, are unwilling to make the leap


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Stella has started a new dragging thread, but some _elderly_ posters, fearful of change, are unwilling to make the leap



Not quite

stella started a new dragging thread on a Monday morning, just to wind up Badgers


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

Stella started a new dragging thread because it was time for a new dragging thread


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Stella has started a new dragging thread, but some _elderly_ posters, fearful of change, are unwilling to make the leap



only mods can do that - they lock the old one cos it makes the server creak and start a new one.
i can't see any new thread anyway.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> only mods can do that - they lock the old one cos it makes the server creak and start a new one.
> i can't see any new thread anyway.



Crispy says it's no necessary to close huge threads anymore. Used to be, not no more.

The new thread is in E&E and called Drag V: The Revenge`


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Stella started a new dragging thread because it was time for a new dragging thread





Orang Utan said:


> only mods can do that - they lock the old one cos *it makes the server creak *and start a new one.
> i can't see any new thread anyway.



Crispeh said that doesn't happen anymore

And stella KNEW that *smug*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm not sure if that's a compliment


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Crispy says it's no necessary to close huge threads anymore. Used to be, not no more.
> 
> The new thread is in E&E and called Drag V: The Revenge`


then why is there a new thread with a stupid title?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm not sure if that's a compliment



It's not, don't worry


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> then why is there a new thread with a stupid title?



Because it was just metaphysically _time_ for a new one. The old one hit 10k posts and it was just _time_. And the new title is fuckign awesome


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2009)

no it's not, it's confusing, meaningless and self-consciously zany


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> no it's not, it's confusing, meaningless and self-consciously zany





Are you joking? _THIS _ is self-conciously zany  'Dragging day is *now* dragging like a drag queen dragging a fag'

mine is factual and pithy and right.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2009)

i like this one better - i won't have owt to with the other one. it smells faintly of urine.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

Well, I'll certainly miss your 15-whole-posts-in-6+-months  contribution.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2009)

quality over quantity innit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> quality over quantity innit



4 on topic
10 whines
1 'oops wrong thread'

Fantastic


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 24, 2009)

stella: tells it like it is, no bullshit.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> 4 *on topic*
> 10 whines
> 1 'oops wrong thread'
> 
> Fantastic



sorry, WHAT?

If I had a lot of time to spare, I'd check to see how many of your 50 bajillion posts were 'on topic'


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> 4 on topic
> 10 whines
> 1 'oops wrong thread'
> 
> Fantastic



cheers!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> sorry, WHAT?
> 
> If I had a lot of time to spare, I'd check to see how many of your 50 bajillion posts were 'on topic'



Topic is 'nonsense' I do my bit


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Topic is 'nonsense' I do my bit


----------



## Yetman (Aug 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> heh - nice one
> 
> Did it rain much then yetty?



Just this morning when I woke up 

It usually pisses down there, the weather was ace.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Just this morning when I woke up
> 
> It usually pisses down there, the *weather was ace*.



 fab


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2009)

What's happening on this thread then?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2009)

people complaining about work - the usual


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> people complaining about work - the usual



Oh how quaint! ...and how are you OU?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2009)

hate my fecking job


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> hate my fecking job



Oh...I thought you were different.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

oh

for

god's

sake


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> oh
> 
> for
> 
> ...




What? Did you think he was different too? 

Disappointing innit?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2009)

eh?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

This

is

the

wrong

thread


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2009)

i refuse to recognise the other one


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i refuse to recognise the other one



Why?

We've already established that it has a better name. What's your beef now?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2009)

i have no beef.
i'm just being awkward.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2009)

fucks sake

I fucking found a fucking suitable job, tried to apply online, forgot my password, went all round the world to log on, and now can't find original fucking job


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i have no beef.
> i'm just being awkward.



Your awkwardness creates beef


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2009)

wagyu very much


----------



## Yetman (Aug 25, 2009)

This day has only just begun and it is already dragging like a reluctant fuckmonkey thats just been rudely awoken by someone pushing its own tail up its arse then taking it down to the basement by its new 'handle'


----------



## pootle (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm back too. Am officially bored and run out of enthusiasm for work already.

I'd go out and have a fag but ma pootle is wandering around the area and I daren't spark up in case she suddenly appears around a corner


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2009)

i have to stay til 8.30 tonight


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i have to stay til 8.30 tonight



haha


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> haha



Not you as well ffs *knocks hat off*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2009)

The truth is...I like both threads..


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> boss has told me to email him every morning when i get in, so he can be sure i'm not late.



it's my day off tomorrow, so i'm going to email him to tell him i'm not coming in and then i'm going to email every five minutes with every single thing i do no matter how mundane. 'i'm going for a shit now', 'i just fed the cat' etc etc


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> it's my day off tomorrow, so i'm going to email him to tell him i'm not coming in and then i'm going to email every five minutes with every single thing i do no matter how mundane. 'i'm going for a shit now', 'i just fed the cat' etc etc



bet you don't


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> it's my day off tomorrow, so i'm going to email him to tell him i'm not coming in and then i'm going to email every five minutes with every single thing i do no matter how mundane. 'i'm going for a shit now', 'i just fed the cat' etc etc



just send him every post on this thread


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2009)

sojourner said:


> bet you don't



you don't know me then


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> you don't know me then



copy me in so I can check


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2009)

Eve of the Drag arrives after a looooong seven day weekend and a top festival. Been great to have been out of the loop and slightly sad to be heading out of the country. Still got a bit of running about today and several loads of washing to do. Heading towards Kent now to drop off the car with a BK stop on the way, then back to SW9 again. Hope you draggers have been good and working the good work?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 26, 2009)

have you seen it?!  V: revenge and ting....

*scarpers*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 26, 2009)

*swipes PT's legs*


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 26, 2009)

i'm still in bed


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2009)

*no comment* 

Tomorrow is a new day


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 26, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm still in bed



I THINK YOU SHOULD EMAIL YOUR BOSS AND TELL HIM.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 26, 2009)

i did


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 26, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i did



Liar!


----------



## Yetman (Aug 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> with a BK stop on the way



Excellent stuff. I have brought in a ham and cheese salad tiger sandwich today but nearly got tempted by BK at lunch and had to promise myself one for tomorrow to make up for it.

Are you going for the BK challenge or going to have a normal meal like normal people? I think its your turn to go for the challenge actually. I did it a few weeks ago and it was bloody ace, if not a little hurty


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 26, 2009)

bet I could do the BK challenge.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2009)

Well, this journey is REALLY fucking dragging now. Left the Wye Valley nearly 5 rainy hours ago and made it as far as the M25 which is helpfully closed. Now crawling through the back roads with hundreds of other idiots. Still got to get all the way to Kent (currently in Horton wherever that is) only long enough to dump car and then on the train back to SW9. Was hoping to have already been home in PJs watching Family Guy and swilling down ales and pizza. Oh well.....


----------



## sojourner (Aug 26, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i did



You forgot to copy me in

How am I supposed to believe you now?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Well, this journey is REALLY fucking dragging now. Left the Wye Valley nearly 5 rainy hours ago and made it as far as the M25 which is helpfully closed. Now crawling through the back roads with hundreds of other idiots. Still got to get all the way to Kent (currently in Horton wherever that is) only long enough to dump car and then on the train back to SW9. Was hoping to have already been home in PJs watching Family Guy and swilling down ales and pizza. Oh well.....



but YOU'RE NOT IN WORK bajjy!

god, some people are never fucking happy 

I only have 2 hours left - wahey


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2009)

Regards the BK I did most of the challenge. Got the super size XLBDC meal with a large onion rings, two bbq sauce and six ketchups but did not get the extra patty. The thing still cost me a tenner though. That was four hours ago though and part two could be on the cards soon.


----------



## Yetman (Aug 26, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> bet I could do the BK challenge.



PFFFFFFFFFFFF!!! A GIRL??? Do the BK CHALLENGE>>??!!:

PFFFFFFFF I say. And PFFFFF to you once more


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2009)

One addition to the BK (not for girls) challenge is adding extra cheese and bacon to compliment the extra patty. Sticks another 80p on the price but is needed.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2009)

Yawn... 
Back to the office after the seven day weekend and it really hurts. 

Feels like this here thread is on her last legs as the revenge (revenge on who?) storms towards the 1k mark in record time.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2009)

Dunno if I have the battle in me to be honest. 
Even sitting down is an effort today.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 28, 2009)

So which thread am I suppose to use?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2009)

Depends if you like marriage


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 28, 2009)

Yetman said:


> PFFFFFFFFFFFF!!! A GIRL??? Do the BK CHALLENGE>>??!!:
> 
> PFFFFFFFF I say. And PFFFFF to you once more



I totally could, infact I'm gonna do it and document it.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2009)

PICS or VIDEO or GTFO


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 28, 2009)

what do I need to order for the challenge then?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2009)

XL Bacon Double Cheese Burger meal 
Extra patty, cheese and bacon on the burger 
Supersize meal with fries and large (full fat) coke 
Large onion rings on the side 
4 x ketchup 
2 x BBQ sauce


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm lactose intolerant and those bacon double cheeseburgers are well tiny, I think I'll get a double whopper with bacon, or a triple whopper.

I am gonna do this shit.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm lactose intolerant and those bacon double cheeseburgers are well tiny



Go for the *XL* Bacon Double Cheeseburger



tribal_princess said:


> a double whopper with bacon, or a triple whopper.



Double fail



tribal_princess said:


> or a triple whopper.



Possible win if you get triple bacon to compensate for the lack of cheese



tribal_princess said:


> I am gonna do this shit.



If you don't you have to buy a BK for all the draggers


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Possible win if you get triple bacon to compensate for the lack of cheese
> 
> If you don't you have to buy a BK for all the draggers



ok, I'll get a triple whopper with triple bacon then.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 28, 2009)

right, so I'm gonna order a supersize triple whopper meal with triple bacon, that comes with super fries and a bucket of coke, large onion rings on the side and 4 ketchups and 2 barbecue sauces

is that acceptable?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 28, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> right, so I'm gonna order a supersize triple whopper meal with triple bacon, that comes with super fries and a bucket of coke, large onion rings on the side and 4 ketchups and 2 barbecue sauces
> 
> is that acceptable?



I want that now!


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 28, 2009)

I am gonna smash up this challenge.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> right, so I'm gonna order a supersize triple whopper meal with triple bacon, that comes with super fries and a bucket of coke, large onion rings on the side and 4 ketchups and 2 barbecue sauces
> 
> is that acceptable?



Just makes the grade. 

If you are feeling hardcore then get them to hold the ice in the bucket of coke for maximum sugar intake.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't have ice anyways.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2009)

kittyP said:


> I want that now!



I still want pizza


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm tempted to order a pizza hut now... £10 off voucher code means I can get this:

Individual Four Cheese & Vegetable Pasta
Cheesy Garlic Bread (4 pieces)
Breaded Chicken Strips (5 strips)
+Barbecue Dip
£10 Free Food (sse5879cl)
Large Stuffed Crust Vegetable Supreme™
DBL Cheese


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2009)

I assume that the Large Stuffed Crust Vegetable Supreme™ will have all the veg substituted for meat?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Depends if you like marriage



Hmmm tough one


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I assume that the Large Stuffed Crust Vegetable Supreme™ will have all the veg substituted for meat?



That's where I draw the line. Does it have to be meaty?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2009)

Peperoni has little meat


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 28, 2009)

Chicken?

I don't mind eating chicken, they're all wankers anyway.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 28, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Chicken?
> 
> I don't mind eating chicken, they're all wankers anyway.



 What a quote. I may have write that down. 


Although I do love the chickens as animals.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> XL Bacon Double Cheese Burger meal
> Extra patty, cheese and bacon on the burger
> Supersize meal with fries and large (full fat) coke
> Large onion rings on the side
> ...



That would kill me.

It's a week's food.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2009)

malcolm eggs said:


> That would kill me.
> 
> It's a week's food.



Seven day week or the five day working week?


----------



## Yetman (Aug 29, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I am gonna smash up this challenge.



No freakin way sister. You aint got the belly, the bottle or the balls for it. It fucked me up for a good few hours afterwards, it'd break you, defo.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 1, 2009)

i'm not at work today


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 1, 2009)

11500


----------



## marty21 (Sep 1, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm not at work today



have you emailed your boss?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2009)

19,998 posts now and losing the plot rapidly here. 



Yetman said:


> No freakin way sister. You aint got the belly, the bottle or the balls for it. It fucked me up for a good few hours afterwards, it'd break you, defo.



No word from the lass after 'giving it all that' about the challenge I note? 



Orang Utan said:


> i'm not at work today



Good news mate, I am at work and it is like pulling teeth today. Hardly anyone in the office and most my clients are on holiday anyway. Not all bad though, just a short while to go and then legging it home for an early night which is well needed after the weekend 




			
				kittyP said:
			
		

> So are you all still using both threads then?
> 
> This is confusing!



Well, there is talk of a splinter group operating somewhere but nobody has really seen anything concrete.



Eeeek.......

Just posted number 19,999 without thinking and now can't post for a while


----------



## kittyP (Sep 1, 2009)

So are you all still using both threads then?

This is confusing!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 2, 2009)

And shall post Mr. Badgers offering on here as well just in case 

Drag is strong but workload is big so should not moan. It is hard to distract myself when I can't post anything but will try and fix that soon. 

First sarnie (cheese/Marmite) is eaten and have one more (salami/ham/mustard/mayo/salad) to eat. Should go and get haircut at lunch but can't be arsed and it is wet out there. Guess that I will pick up the phone and crack on....


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2009)

Time to let the old girl go do we think?


----------



## fogbat (Sep 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Time to let the old girl go do we think?



http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=9587234#post9587234


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2009)

Goodbye old friend, you were good to us but I understand that the mantle must be passed on.....


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2009)

it ain't dead yet


----------



## Yetman (Sep 9, 2009)

Its fire will alway be burning deep within the hearts of those who have been in it from the start. Those strong courageous men and women who stood tall, proud and relentless against the forces of oppression cast upon them by those collectively known as 'the man', those who stood together and said 'NO, we shall not engage ourselves in our jobs or look for alternative employment, we shall come together on this thread on the internet in the mans time, and we shall complain heartily and moan about how long we have left before we go home for the day'. This, dear comrades is what the spirit of shit 9-5 jobs is all about. Coming together as one and MOANING ABOUT IT 

I salute you all.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 9, 2009)

Just read about the BK challenge....did TP attempt it?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 10, 2009)

i'm pissed


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 10, 2009)

Wrogn thread


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 10, 2009)

says you


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Yawn (as usual) 

Listened to first half of footy last night which was pleasing. 
Then watch the last episode of Merlin on iPlayer which was cheesy but enjoyable. 

Off to a conference today so suited and rehearsed for the crap, could do without it but can sniff the weekend now!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 10, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm pissed



And now you're hungover

I am a bit too

I'm not even washed or dressed yet

Fuck you mr big boss man   I have a spot of gardening on my list of things to do today, as well as another walk in the sunshine, and taking my lass into town to collect her end of year pics


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 10, 2009)

sojourner said:


> And now you're hungover
> 
> I am a bit too
> 
> I'm not even washed or dressed yet


haha


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Suited, sober, working and other such boring things.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 10, 2009)

Posting on this thread is essentially necrophilia


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 10, 2009)

Dogcat knows


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 10, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Posting on this thread is essentially necrophilia


Necrophilia - putting the rot in erotic


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Yetman (Sep 15, 2009)

Its good to be back


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

Some say (in hushed tones) that we never left


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

I want to see this really badly. 

Can't go though


----------



## prunus (Sep 15, 2009)

Alright, that's enough, come on now, nothing to see here, move along now, move along.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2009)

Bit late but off in five...


----------



## marty21 (Sep 16, 2009)

mornin 'all


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 16, 2009)

this is getting proper confusing now....


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> this is getting proper confusing now....



Learn to multi-task or GTFO (the other thread)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 16, 2009)

i'm liking your mastery today badgers...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2009)

If one is to own the own the Drag one must slip on the iron fist my friend


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 16, 2009)

I never usually have time / privacy to get on urban during my working day

but today I have managed to 'work at home' due to none of my three workplaces expecting me to be in

so I'm dipping my toe in this thread (and the OTHER ONE just to be safe)


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2009)

Bye bye


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

*makes a face*


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2009)

what is going on here ?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

Absolutely _nothing_


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh are we hanging out on this thread too today?


----------



## Yetman (Oct 21, 2009)

Heeeeeey Laruso!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Absolutely _nothing_



are you sure ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2016)

Badgers said:


> Easy....
> This thread is not the place for flattery


----------

